# What detailing did you do today??



## themk2

Not sure if this thread will take off... But as the title asks, what detailing did you do today??

I'll be giving the car a hoover later, and cleaning the inside of the glass.

What about the rest of you?


----------



## themk2

Oh... And I ordered G1 and T1 from Gtech  *excited*


----------



## The Cueball

none.


----------



## pee

Did some wet sanding last night and will prob do more tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## Sirmally2

Its stomping down today. The car got a quick coat of wax to keep it protected when it gets parked up while im on holiday but thats it


----------



## themk2

Sirmally2 said:


> Its stomping down today. The car got a quick coat of wax to keep it protected when it gets parked up while im on holiday but thats it


Can't fault a bit of wax! 
I stood in the rain earlier watching the rain drops jumping up off my C1.5 sealed roof! I imagine your waxed roof is now doing the same.


----------



## arbth703

Nowt today cause its raining.... :-(


----------



## msb

Nothing waiting for my desire delivery


----------



## tonyy

Today nothing,I am on work,hope doing something at this weekend


----------



## Sirmally2

themk2 said:


> Can't fault a bit of wax!
> I stood in the rain earlier watching the rain drops jumping up off my C1.5 sealed roof! I imagine your waxed roof is now doing the same.


Oh yes... I have great privilage in watching the beads roll off


----------



## Natalie

I ordered a pot of DJ Austintacious lol


----------



## PugIain

None,It's raining.
Although I did use my hand to wipe some dust off the top of my pc desk.


----------



## Tips

none today - my car has self cleaned itself in the morning showers, all the pollen and dust has rinsed away thanks to those Gtechniq nano sealant monkeys :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Tips said:


> none today - my car has self cleaned itself in the morning showers, all the pollen and dust has rinsed away thanks to those Gtechniq nano sealant monkeys :thumb:


Gotta love Gtech haven't you, Tips? Mine looks clean now all the dust has washed away !


----------



## Junior Bear

All I've done today is think about what/ how I'm going to be doing my car cleaning at the weekend

Then spend hours looking through the same website shops for stuff I don't need 


Do this everyday lol


----------



## Guest

Will be attempting to get a number of things started on my bmw, mainly giving the car a bit of a mini clean, starting with the boot and then possibly replace the stereo


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Then spend hours looking through the same website shops for stuff I don't need
> 
> Do this everyday lol


I put products in the basket, but I don't checkout, a couple of days later I remove the items from the basket.

Then I go to another website and do the same - it's retail therapy for the 21st century


----------



## Junior Bear

Amen brother


----------



## President Swirl

Quick clean of the Celica, guess what the weather is doing now.


----------



## Junior Bear

I actually like it when it rains after I've washed the car now



Used to hate it before lol, I appreciate water repellency now


It's crap when t rains during though


----------



## themk2

Junior Bear said:


> I appreciate water repellency now


+1... Beading time!


----------



## Big Buffer

Beading porn all day for me .

If im honest im worn out but the protection isnt


----------



## Jammy J

Zilch nada nothing.


----------



## Naddy37

Washed the Viano, gave it a quick coat of Express Wax.


----------



## Stomper

Appreciated the work i put into freshening up the runaround yesterday.
Quick hit with megs MF coat of maxolens sealant and autobrites cherry glaze , unfortunately i never got wax on before the rain came but it beaded like it was waxed today and looked sweet. Still took 5 hours .


----------



## ribvanrey

my Prism 5 scooter got her wheels cleaned with JTF £2.45 cherry wheel spray, a good shampoo with Mer, and a blast of Spray Wax from the pound shop. A good buff up with an old t shirt and she was all ready for riding around the block walking the dog when the rain stopped.

A damp sponge sorted the pavement spray and tyre mud when she got back into the garage. Shame I couldnt get to do any more to the car. It is taking weeks to clean this summer. So depressing. Rib


----------



## MarkSmith

Today ( oh, well, yesterday that is ) I had to do a full interior valet on a Peugeot 307. The car had not been cleaned since new and had been sat for a few years - it was moldy, smelly and horrible !

Took me 7 hours to get it tip top again and I never even got to wash the outside of the car 

But it was good fun and I do like a challenge


----------



## MarkSmith

Stomper said:


> Appreciated the work i put into freshening up the runaround yesterday.
> Quick hit with megs MF coat of maxolens sealant and autobrites cherry glaze , unfortunately i never got wax on before the rain came but it beaded like it was waxed today and looked sweet. Still took 5 hours .


Thta looks stunning mate - WOW - an E Reg that looks better than most 55Reg cars do !!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

The Cueball said:


> none.


Still none!

and none this weekend either!

:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Stomper said:


> Appreciated the work i put into freshening up the runaround yesterday.
> Quick hit with megs MF *coat of maxolens sealant* and autobrites cherry glaze , unfortunately i never got wax on before the rain came but it beaded like it was waxed today and looked sweet. Still took 5 hours .


Is that #95 Perfect Pearl?


----------



## shonajoy

Been working on brother in laws 12 year old BMW that hasnt been washed in TEN years, so haven't stopped for two weeks. Today I t cut some bad scratches, reprinted some exposed metal trim, washed it twice in preparation for today when the new plates, badges that we're missing, and battery goes in. Can't wait to see his face it's a totally amateur job but he'd given up on it and it honestly looks like a different car, especially with ten years of brake dust, tree sap, and mould from interior removed. Have taken before pictures but like I said its not a pro job like most on here, just a tart up on a budget but I'm delighted since I don't have a polisher or anything but my god it was backbreaking!


----------



## PugIain

The Cueball said:


> None this weekend either!
> 
> :thumb:


Me neither,Im working.Someones got to while the lazy buggers arent.


----------



## Stomper

MarkSmith said:


> Thta looks stunning mate - WOW - an E Reg that looks better than most 55Reg cars do !!! :thumb::thumb:


Thanks Mark. Just over 33k miles too . Engine and interior are immaculate .
Bought it to drive over the winter while i swapped the 2l pinto out the capri and put the 3l V6 in . That has now turned into an ongoing project and the Astra gets a stay of execution .

Mark , let me dig out the pic of the day i got it , youll appreciate it ....


----------



## Stomper

There you go


----------



## Stomper

AaronGTi said:


> Is that #95 Perfect Pearl?


Yes Aaron . I never used it last time but the effects of not using it were clear . Car was flat and dull again before i done it over .


----------



## pogo6636

great work there stomper.

today I washed the V50,
once over with Werkstat prime strong,
followed by 2 coats of carnuba jett.

it keeps amazing me how easy jett is.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Porsche Cayman correction detail, was bl00dy knackered after it.


----------



## neil1983

I got my polisher arrive today, so I had a practice with that.


----------



## fraz101

Today i detailed a 325i m-sport

Pre wash rinse with APC
Wash with Meguiars gold class
Clay bar with Bilt Hamber
Car lack 68 NSC
Collinite 476

Wheels cleaned then tyres dressed with Autoglym tyre dressing

Hoovered inside and cleaned interior.


----------



## Nally

Done an exterior detail on my A3 
Snow foamed
Bilberry on the wheels 
Dried 
Glass and rubber treated
Tyres dressed 
That's all for today lol


----------



## Ultimate

Wash and quick wax with ag Aqua wax. Hoovered and and shampoo seats, then it chucked it down!


----------



## narav

Don't detail for a week now!! I need to polish a car....or detail an engine!!! lol


----------



## PugIain

ive just cleaned my wheels and my door shuts.


----------



## Tips

I'm saving all my car detailing during the Queen Jubes weekend :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Tips said:


> I'm saving all my car detailing during the Queen Jubes weekend :thumb:


#JUBES!

I think I'll give it a good 'ole wash today, and maybe re-seal the bonnet to get the streak marks off where I've put too much C1.5 on...:newbie:
Unfortunately my order from Gtech hasn't arrived, so no T1 or G1 until next weekend! 

I'm also feeling buying a snow-foam lance... but maybe it'll wait 'til Christmas with the price of them :lol::doublesho


----------



## themk2

So I gave the car a bit of TLC...Well before it started to rain anyway!

I couldn't help but take a photo or 12 of the beading on my alloys.
They were sealed exactly a month ago with Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, and they still look this good after just being jetwashed...










:thumb:


----------



## dave-g

I'm looking out the window in disgust at the rain....and then bit of mud on my door


----------



## Natalie

The in-laws Jazz *exciting*


----------



## Mr Face

The same as yesterday and tomorrow.

Silver :wall: 1973 E-Type V12 Roadster


----------



## slimjimvw

I've just APC foamed my conservatory. And treated all glass to some AG glass polish.


----------



## Junior Bear

Just done the mrs's Clio, she wanted rid of it cos she hates it, but it's not an option to get rid so I thought I'd do my best to Make her like it, and after all my efforts, she really happy!

Wet vacuumed the interior, cleaned up the dash and dressed with vrp.

De contaminated the whole car of tar, iron fallout and anything else the clay could pick up.

I then used dodo juice need for speed to clean the paint up and add a little protection. Good stuff tbh! I used a white hex logic pad on the da.

Dressed the trim with af revive which is amazing stuff

Ended up like this


----------



## composite

I'm starting with this...


----------



## Guest

Cleaned the navara and polished the rear tailgate after which i couldnt


----------



## Guest

Be bothered doing the rest good results though but keeps looking like rain even the rear step is reflecting on itself!!!!


----------



## avit88

did a full machine correction 

cant be bothered with pictures tho..


----------



## Nally

Removed a scratch from my mates black st. And polished the exaust ( stainless )


----------



## Nally

composite said:


> I'm starting with this...


 Amassing! what da pads and polish was used ?


----------



## Matt91

Was pushed for time, so i worked on my alloys;

Washed with bilberry and vikan/ez detail brushes etc, clayed, 2 coats of colli 845 and some finishkare #108AS 'top kote' tire dressing. All relatively new products to me, extremely impressed! 

I did find out that:
A) the alloys look to have been refurbished/resprayed
B) the mechanic who did my MOT last month had damaged the core of the centre cap that covers the wheel nuts  passed first time with 1 advisory so i can't complain i suppose.


----------



## mr.t

Hoping to go to auto italia stanford hall tomorow so me and my mate did a clean up of the cars today.He pinched somebodys snow foam lance and tried it for the 1st time.

My mate liked it and is going to buy one.

I loved seeing the car covered in the snow foam but i dont see it as essential.


----------



## Ninja59

washed
decontaminated 
quick polish over the rest
blackhole
Swissvax CF
Waxed with Z volvo 
waited because the weather was ****e
tyres with rd50
c3'ed wheels again
side glass with c2
zorst with NXT
wolfs clear bra for the front end.

went for v power diesel @ 145.9 and saw some ferrari owner forget his wallet to pay for fuel :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nissan 25 forklift (C1.5 on paint + T1 on trim) 
Samsung Galaxy S3 (C1 application)


----------



## CraigQQ

2 coats of Exo on a White A3 Sportback black edition.


----------



## nick.s

I gave the missus Punto a 2bm wash to check on the durability of a product (and to remove bird lime).


----------



## mathyou78

Fitted a parrot kit and connects2 steering wheel controller to a 3 series. Piece of cake and very easy to use.


----------



## Kobeone

Began machine polishing my mondeo, did bonnet, drivers side wing and door then used CCC champagne wax (kindly donated by Mark Smith) and some AF finale to tart it up. Then treated the tyres to some Megs endurance. The plan is to machine polish some more of the car tomorrow. Loving detailing still


----------



## Strathmore

The Freelander was washed polished waxed hoovered etc but then that is what you would expect seeing as it was a sunny day so did this afterwards............


----------



## Mac T5

None at all had to go out to buy anniversary present for my darling wife, got her a new lawn mower :lol: well she loves her garden


----------



## Marky-G-66

I `POLISHED` off a few tinnies:thumb:


----------



## r37

i prepped my car for a good dose of amigo with the da. Managed to go over once only to realise out of the 3 microfibres i had set aside for buffing the amigo off 2 had been used to mop up a spilt coffee and the 3rd was a bit grubby, so the cars currently sat in the garage having been buffed with a wet drying towel ready to be properly finished off tomorrow.


----------



## Naddy37

Washed the Viano, then gave it another coat of Express Wax.

It looked blingtastic, and now it's hissing it down with rain......

Still got the e250 and Micra to do.


----------



## jamieblackford

Wash n waxed hyundai


----------



## acrebo

Gave both the old Polo and new BMW a quick wash, cracking out the P1 by hand on a few spots of the Beemer followed by some Werkstat Acrylic Jett.

Love that stuff.


----------



## robtech

none.....which is unusual for me,however i did noticed whilst in halfords car park mt little fiat is now needing a going over with the DA...doh.....


----------



## RVAlfa

Wheels off, wash, full clay (the amount of **** that came off!!!!) & now sealed with GTechniq c5.

Also, full correction of the rear arches
:detailer:


----------



## Grommit

Gave the tank a good Detail today. Prime, then tough coat then topped with Werkstat glos.

Leather conditioned and all set for when I need to go somewhere.


----------



## Ninja59

Put some Wolfs clear bra on...
went to M & S, got food.
went for a drive over a54 and worked my way back to m56/m53
got home noticed some muck.
QD'ed down
Extra layer off Zymol volvo
cleaned glass
Put tyre dressing back on the rain washed it away

and a pic.


----------



## andy monty

Removed the grass from the drivers foot well after Auto Italia yesterday :doublesho


----------



## msb

Put some prima amigo,then wetglaze2.0 on, been told it looks good and tbh it does, finished with a nice layer of my latest addition Auto Finesse Desire:argie:


----------



## R0B

Took out 3 empty water bottles and a coke can from inside,job done


----------



## breadvanspud




----------



## dave-g

Sorted out some of my old gear, slowly clearing out everything I don't use and narrowing down my collection..... 

Then painted my tailpipes black lol


----------



## Junior Bear

dave-g said:


> Sorted out some of my old gear, slowly clearing out everything I don't use and narrowing down my collection.....
> 
> Then painted my tailpipes black lol


What paint did you use for the pipes?

I wanna see!


----------



## organisys

Set off aresol bombs/foggers in both our daily drivers...


----------



## mkv

Gutted the interior of the Caddy.. Dry steamed the plastics and the seats. Its looking so much better now.


----------



## alan_mcc

I used the wash/wipe function :lol:


----------



## dave-g

just hammerite smooth black mate, my mate did his old golf rally in it, and thought meh why not 

will pop a picky up when i get 5!


----------



## Ns1980

A little tickle of Zymol Vintage went on my
Motor


----------



## BigAshD

Cleaned my wife's Civic, machine polished the N/A rear and front doors, applied 1st layer of Jetseal 109 by DA, cleaned interior while it bonded (with a buffing in between) then 2nd layer by hand. Cleaned windows and "quick detailed" the rest of the paint while this set. Oh yeah - and I made a swirl finder (sun gun) from a tip on here too. Busy day.


----------



## tante

I did my transit connect no more swirls


----------



## AJV77

composite said:


> I'm starting with this...


The first Picture looks Like a " Baby Scan " !!


----------



## traplin

Nothing! But my car is sparkling! Cleaned during the week and applied a coat of tropical red mist over the already applied colli. Up to yesterday the car had dust and pollen all over it and looked dull. After all the rain last night the paint was CLEAN!...not a speck of dust and shining as if it had just been washed!


----------



## AJV77

I took the opportunity to detail my Zafira

Started with a rinse off and Valet Pro Bilbery Cleaner on the Wheels

Snow Foamed And rinsed
Washed using 2bm and Maxi Suds II Shampoo
Autoglym Clay Surface Detailing Clay Kit

The car was then Washed again with Maxi Suds II and patted dry with a juicy Drying Towel

Polished with

AG SR

Final Stage

Applied AG Wax

Tyres, Vinyl and Rubbers treated with AG vinyl and Trim Care and metal with chrome Polish *and used Juicy Tyre Dressing Applicator
Glass cleaned with AG fast glass


----------



## superrep25

No detailing done today i have steadily been getting rid of all the wood in my v5 bora to a lovely silver colour.centre console ash trays handle inserts and air vents for good measure and gear knob feeling quite pleased with myself


----------



## ITHAQVA

Was going to wash the car, but its raining to hard even for me to have a mad moment in the rain


----------



## nick.s

I've thought about doing something to my car tonight, I think I might leave it at that. I have lost all love for the Vectra. The boost was nice on the way to work this morning though.


----------



## robtech

washed both cars,then got the machine polisher out and gave the fiat seicento a good going over with the megs ultimate comound with a white pad..then machined on some SRP buffed off then by hand applied a fresh coat of AG HD and the rain came on 2 mins after i had applied the last of it..so frantically managed to buff it off.....

whilst doing the cars today i felt like i was on flippin X factor as every nosey sod in the world had to stop and stare then a bunch of i guess 12 year old girls just wouldnt bog off they decided that they would have a meeting next to me for like 30 mins...agghhhhh i so wanted to turn the hose on them.....lol the joys of working on a main road


----------



## Rogc

A bit of an odd one, but machine polished the caravan, using P1. Paint was fairly oxidised so it now look 100% better.


----------



## Junior Bear

I spend around 3-4 hours when Ido mine,

There is a guy across the road that will start doing his when he notices I'm doing mine.

He always shakes his head, and within 30 minutes he's finished cleaning his car and drives passed me almost grinning. Almost like its a race?!

I'd love to get an LED torch on his panels and wipe that grin off his m3 face


----------



## Bristle Hound

Just washed the wife's Abarth ( http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265128 ).

2BM with Woilf's white satin shampoo

5th coat of Werkstat AJT :argie:

Wipe down with Werkstat acrylic glos

Interior hovered and surface's treated to Werkstat satin prot

Did I tell you? Love the Werkstat range! :lol:

PS Photo's are on my iPhone :wall:


----------



## themk2

None today. I've been hiking and due to closed roads on the way up to the start point I had to take some dirt tracks as a detour. My car is FILTHY now


----------



## Naddy37

Finally got round to washing the e250. Quick waxing with Express Wax, then it rained..


----------



## Bristle Hound

Megs endurance tyre gel on the Abarth

& new number plates on the A4 after some bas**** nicked one of them off the car at Asda car park.

Actually worked out cheaper for a pair at the main Audi dealer than Halfrauds or the bay of e :doublesho


----------



## andy monty

Bristle Hound said:


> Megs endurance tyre gel on the Abarth
> 
> & new number plates on the A4 after some bas**** nicked one of them off the car at Asda car park.
> 
> Actually worked out cheaper for a pair at the main Audi dealer than Halfrauds or the bay of e :doublesho


You reported the theft to plod? Last thing you want is your front door knocked off the hinges by them at 6am should it be used in a theft of petrol or a robbery :doublesho


----------



## kempe

I did a bit of wet sanding on the dodge just got to finish off the compounding and we are all done.


----------



## Bristle Hound

andy monty said:


> You reported the theft to plod?


Affirmative


----------



## Naddy37

neilos said:


> Finally got round to washing the e250. Quick waxing with Express Wax, then it rained..


^^ that again. Although it hasn't rained........yet


----------



## B-mah

I didn't do any Detailing, i just finished detiling in the kitchen :lol:


----------



## organisys

Jet washed the family car in the rain at the local garage! FML.
Wasn't raining when I pulled in!


----------



## Niknok

Today I applied the second coat of Opti-seal.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Today I brushed my teeth, follwed by a wipedown with colgate tripple mouth wash.

Hair was treated to some matt effect wax, no beading pics yet, but should be good for 12 hours protection.


----------



## ribvanrey

After the WSB racing finished we were visited by the Sun. I cleaned the rear window of my car with AG Fast Glass and a new two piece flat head mf mop with special shaped handle that curves to clean inside rear screen while kneeling on rear seat without need to stretch or contort. Exellent purchase. I then restuck my warning badges to the glass. Exhausted but a job well done and in a fraction of usual time.


----------



## MarkSmith

Today, I did this......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=268226

and I will still be doing it tomorrow and Tuesday and possibly finishing it off Wednesday.

(( Its my partners car and she says I am doing it weather permitting no matter what I say !! :lol: ))

No rest for the wicked !!!


----------



## -Kev-

gave the Civic a really, really quick wash today in-between the rain and running the Kranzle from a big bucket of water - which worked very well


----------



## BigAshD

Vac'd my Rangey, wife's Civic, cleaned both and then applied 2nd coat of DDJ wax to Civic after machine polishing last week. 'Bout 2.5 hours work all in


----------



## Nally

detailed my dads f60 2012 bmw


----------



## cotter

Yesterday was 7 hours spent machining the father in laws new (to him) Zafira, ready to Ceramishield later in the week. Was ready for a hot bath by the end of it, ached all over lol


----------



## masammut

*Saturday morning* - Washed my car and added a fresh coating of LSP and machined the bonnet of my dad's Alfa 156 to test out my new Shinemate EP801 rotary polisher - Fantastic machine and super light.
*Saturday afternoon - evening* - machine polished my wife's metallic black Lacetti. Was not too bad, with light light swirling - a few passes with Menz 106fa on a finishing pad and it came out absolutely perfect.


----------



## chrisgreen

Didn't get a chance to do anything to the car itself over the weekend, but I took the opportunity to give my roof bars a long overdue clean.

Using a combination of Astonish tar & Bug remover, and some G101 at 30:1 dilution, the bars now look like new (which is amazing as I bought them used and they looked pretty battle damaged from the outset).

If the weather allows, I'm going to try and give the car a good scrub-up between now and Saturday night (or cop out and pay someone competent to do it for me), as I'm off to the French Car Show on Sunday as part of the C4Owners crowd, so will be good to ensure the car doesn't look like a henhouse.


----------



## herbiedacious

masammut said:


> *Saturday morning* - Washed my car and added a fresh coating of LSP and machined the bonnet of my dad's Alfa 156 to test out my new Shinemate EP801 rotary polisher - Fantastic machine and super light.
> *Saturday afternoon - evening* - machine polished my wife's metallic black Lacetti. Was not too bad, with light light swirling - a few passes with Menz 106fa on a finishing pad and it came out absolutely perfect.


 l guess the problem you had on YouTube has been sorted now. what caused it? My 801 is due any day now and it would be useful to know what to look out for.


----------



## Stomper

Done the engine bay and inner arches of a BMW X5 today , sheet thats a big car , enough tar on those inner arches to redo my driveway . 
Looks sweet though .
Tried Aerospace 303 for the 1st time tonight . Dont even need to say how happy i am as anyone whos used it will know . Faultless product .
Tomorrow doorchecks interior and start polishing .


----------



## ribvanrey

Tackled a birdlime deposit on my boot. A squirt of the spray bottle filled with water and a dash of plain shampoo. A pice of kitchen paper folded in four placed over and then sprayed until soaked. While this dwelled I refilled the washer bottle with 5 Ltr of pre-mixed soft water and a bottle of 75ml Holts window wash. I have been running my washers down ready to try this. The birdlime removed, rinsed and dried. By which time it was going to get another "summer rinse", so I drove fast for the front door.


----------



## burgmo3

Cleaned seats and carpet with megs apc then applied 303 fabric guard. Hopefully I'll have a chance to do the plastics tomorrow.


----------



## The Cueball

still none!!! :lol:


----------



## themk2

Yesterday I washed, clayed, polished and began waxing my dads car. I'll finish waxing tonight and seal the alloys too!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

If you really want to know I cleaned a Vectra interior after the owner committed suicide last week after slitting his throat.
Was not a nice job at all blood, puke and excrament all in one, plus even though I had a paper suit on gloves chenged every 5 mins and a mask I can still smell it.


----------



## IanA

Customer hedged one of our most expensive cars, came back with abrasions on its bonnet, off side wing and front bumper. Trust me, wet sanding a £75,000 car and mopping it is bottom clenching to say the least. Just wish I had taken some photo's because the results were spectacular. Not a blemish in sight


----------



## cbred

Painted my calipers , back and front in black hammerite. Looking good.


----------



## Danno1975

None, but watched the traveller lady in my work carpark spend 4 hours detailing her caravan.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danno1975

IanA said:


> Customer hedged one of our most expensive cars, came back with abrasions on its bonnet, off side wing and front bumper. Trust me, wet sanding a £75,000 car and mopping it is bottom clenching to say the least. Just wish I had taken some photo's because the results were spectacular. Not a blemish in sight


Nice one 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ribvanrey

Just the usual removal of fresh bird droppings.


----------



## walker1967

Feck all cause I live in Scotland and the weather is gash


----------



## T.D.K

Once the clouds hid the sun away, I snowfoamed and washed, removed some tar, rinsed off using my new water filter (absolutely brilliant device) allowed car to dry naturally spot free, then applied Gtechniq's C1.5 over entire car. Hoovered car and cleaned interior using Gtechniq's C6 matt dash cleaner.

Final job was putting Gtechniq's tyre and trim gel on the tyre walls.


----------



## ribvanrey

The sun at last. Took the opportunity and using the new Nilfisk I filled the detergent bottle with Farecla G3 Detox and pulled the trigger for the first time. The machine whirled and died. After checking fuses and swopping cable drums we were spraying. The old waxes held up for quite a while. I momentarily felt proud of my wax care. 
Once all the car was back to paint, a thorough hand shampoo was performed. After a hose rinse the body was dried. A G3 Farecla scratch remover got to work with a Sonus SFX sponge. This was followed with a panel by panel application of AG SRP. I was loathe to leave the car at that with rain due but I was all in. I had taken no care of detail but just applied and worked the sponges like a mad man. It had taken me nearly 9 hours. I had to wash and find my bed.
Thank the magic elves who put everything away for me and put all my clothes & sponges through a thorough wash.
I hope the sun lasts and that tomorrow I can get the 2nd SRP coat on. Rib


----------



## abdullaa

s2000 
Wheels cleaned then tyres dressed


----------



## cbred

Wheels cleaned with smart wheels then iron x and finished off with planet polish wheel seal. Looking great now .


----------



## dstroi

Stomper said:


> Appreciated the work i put into freshening up the runaround yesterday.
> Quick hit with megs MF coat of maxolens sealant and autobrites cherry glaze , unfortunately i never got wax on before the rain came but it beaded like it was waxed today and looked sweet. Still took 5 hours .


wow very nice clean looking Astra looks brand new!


----------



## alfajim

yesterday as the hose ban was lifted in my area, i got home from work and washed the car with britemax shampoo and dried with aquawax. naturally it rained 3 hours later.


----------



## themk2

No detailing of the car today. The closest I got was glass cleaning my bedroom window :lol:

I did Supagard my new Vans though...


----------



## dave-g

Spent 4hours washing, claying, polishing and then waxing my mates new work van! Was great to finally see some decent weather.....how long will it last though


----------



## Shinyvec

None at all for the last 2 weeks as more Garage Door has broke a lifting spring which inturn has jammed the door shut and all my gear is in the garage :wall: and £350 + vat to replace


----------



## nick.s

Well, I washed the missus car today (foam and 2BM), tried out some tasty new samples of a glass cleaner, degreaser, dye & ink remover.....impressed by the new gear!


----------



## uruk hai

Today I managed to wash and dry the car, I also finished repairing a few chips in the powder coating on one of my wheels and then I gave it two coats of Wolf's Rim Shield.


----------



## nick.s

uruk hai said:


> Today I managed to wash and dry the car, I also *finished repairing a few chips in the powder coating on one of my wheels* and then I gave it two coats of Wolf's Rim Shield.


How's that work fella? Paint to fill in or some magical voodoo?


----------



## -Simon-

Took the rears of the Polo for a full clean and seal, fronts next weekend....


----------



## J1ODY A

As the hosepipe ban is now lifted & before she goes off on holiday, I managed to wash, clay, polish and wax my Mum's car for her. I hadn't touched it since its winter prep in October although my Mum will give it a going over with a damp microfibre if it gets bird poo on it.

Up close it shows lots of signs of being a 14 year old car but from 10 foot away it still looks smart...


----------



## uruk hai

nick.s said:


> How's that work fella? Paint to fill in or some magical voodoo?


:lol:

The wheel has been refurbished, the colour coat is paint but the clear coat is powder so I filled in the chips with some lacquer and then wet flatted it back.


----------



## The Cueball

Old pug looks nice... 

still nothing for me.... loving this no worrying about detailing lark...

cars are minging... just don't care!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

The Cueball said:


> Old pug looks nice...


Its the 3L V6 engine that makes the Pug fun


----------



## The Cueball

J1ODY A said:


> Its the 3L V6 engine that makes the Pug fun


Go Mum!! :driver::driver::driver:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

The Cueball said:


> Go Mum!! :driver::driver::driver:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah, hence her recent speeding ticket :lol:

17 mpg is a killer though, but worth it as a sleeper should you wish to whoop the local G-Boyz


----------



## TurnipLicker

I managed to wash, wonderwheelz, then wax the wheels on both my cars over the weekend.

Yesterday spent the day doing fathersday stuff, rather than washing cars


----------



## herbiedacious

Weather was poo this weekend so l detailed the kitchen then l Pimped the rotary

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ribvanrey

Finally got to AG FG my windows. Just the vinyl to do now. Before the cycle is complete and I begin to fiddle with minor details. My fav part now that I am not so able. Rib


----------



## DrDax

Same thing as yesterday , spent a couple hours detailing astra. 


sent from the awesome Galaxy S3


----------



## Big Buffer

Megs 7 followed by chem guys xxx.

Some good reflectons and beading. Dont know how long it will last tho


----------



## themk2

Seeing as how I'd rather watch Big Brother than the football tonight (I despise Big Brother...), I'm going to give her highness a clean & apply the T1 I've not used yet.

Oh...I'll whack the Gtech sticker in my window too


----------



## Naddy37

Took the e250 to, one of only 2 hand car washes that I trust, to be cleaned.

Really couldn't be bothered to clean her myself......


----------



## Summit Detailing

CLK AMG Black Series


----------



## martyp

My interior was getting a bit grubby so I vacc'd, fast glass'd windows, AG Vinyl on dash/door cards and AG leather cleaner and balm on the seats finished with AG odour eliminator. Looks and smells lovely now...


----------



## MatthewADV




----------



## chrisgreen

Saturday night I gave the C4 a quick wash with Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax ahead of Sunday's French Car Show. Sunday morning, on-site at Donnington at 7am, spent the first half hour going over the car with Megs Quik Detailer to remove the road splatter and dust after the 119 mile drive up there from West London.


----------



## themk2

themk2 said:


> Seeing as how I'd rather watch Big Brother than the football tonight (I despise Big Brother...), I'm going to give her highness a clean & apply the T1 I've not used yet.
> 
> Oh...I'll whack the Gtech sticker in my window too


Washed, dried, hoovered, interior wiped down, T1 applied to tyres (drool), and last but not least, my Gtechniq sticker applied to the windscreen :thumb:










Now I'm a certified Gtech junkie!


----------



## Sirmally2

Just come back from a fortnight in Florida... Car is minging, but is well protected. And can't really be arsed doing anything with it until i sort the old body clock out. Might ask a fellow DW'er to give it a quick once over for me... :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

ooh, ooh, ooh, ooh...

I finally decided to wash the cars last night... but it was too warm, so I just snowfoamed them, then had a BBQ instead.... :lol:

nearly there......but that will be as good as they get for another month or so......

:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

The Cueball said:


> but it was too warm, so I just snowfoamed them, then had a BBQ instead.... :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


so you actually had sun? :lol:


----------



## The Cueball

Sirmally2 said:


> so you actually had sun? :lol:


I know! :lol:

Actually had a few good days... weekend was a wash out, then come monday and the sun is splitting the skys... s0ds law eh....

:thumb:


----------



## TurnipLicker

I had a rare evening of peace last night, so thought i'd try my new polisher properly last night. So just as a trial attacked the bonnet of my car.

I washed, clayed, Menzerna Power Finish, Menzerna Final Finish, then Dodojuice Supernatural hybrid. Can't believe how stunning it looks, REALLY impressed, only a couple of nasty scratches/bird poo defects still exist.

I'm dying to do the rest of the car now.


----------



## nick.s

I applied a tyre dressing this morning post yesterdays foamage session.


----------



## Sirmally2

The Cueball said:


> I know! :lol:
> 
> Actually had a few good days... weekend was a wash out, then come monday and the sun is splitting the skys... s0ds law eh....
> 
> :thumb:


Sorry, my fault... You guys asked for sun, i bring you the sun!


----------



## traplin

washed the car and applied a coat of HD last night. Also cleaned the front leather seats and applied tyre dressing and glass sealant.


----------



## Naddy37

Washed the Viano, glass with AG fast glass, tyres with AG vinyl & rubber care. Brushed out the rear, we've got some messy clients who never seem to wipe their feet...


----------



## Jammy J

Got the pressure washer all set up then decided na - i'l clean the path instead :lol: must be about a month now since i last washed the car


----------



## themk2

Jammy J said:


> Got the pressure washer all set up then decided na - i'l clean the path instead :lol: must be about a month now since i last washed the car


That's dedication, that! :thumb::lol:


----------



## Brooklands

I was busting to try the Zymol shampoo and the Zaino tyre and trim dressing, so washed the Aero last night!


----------



## MarkSmith

^^^^ That Saab looks amazing - cant believe its a P Reg !!

Loving the reflections in the bonnet


----------



## Big Buffer

I give the Audi a good clean. 
Yellow clayed it and megs 7 followed with chem guys xxx.
Glass cleaned with a liquid polish.
Tires dressed with ag vinyl rubber care and trim dressed with migilore trim dressing which is awsome.


----------



## Brooklands

MarkSmith said:


> ^^^^ That Saab looks amazing - cant believe its a P Reg !!
> 
> Loving the reflections in the bonnet


Many thanks for your kind words. I think that the the photos of my Aero are always really rather flattering. There are a multitude of age-related scratches and stone chip sadly - but she has done 208,000!


----------



## CleanDetail

Yesterday it was a Golf GTI, DBS Carbon, Ford Focus and a Clio Sport! Today, its just a 520d because of the weather. :-(


----------



## Ns1980

Did a deep clean and decon on my wheels and will be claying & detarring the body later on ready for an AF polish and seal session in the morning.


----------



## Defined Reflections

Did a transit van this morning then a ferrari f430 protection in the afternoon:thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey

No detailing today. Far too exhausted after performing a full scale recce of the Waxstoke venue. Wonderful site


----------



## tones61

used g3 class polish/sealer on me new french door glass for some beading in the rain,:buffer:


----------



## dave-g

Cleaned and q.d the mrs polo, then sealed the wheels and dressed the tyres with my new megs endurance  awesome.


----------



## Yowfailed

As a result of my wife being very helpful last week whilst my head was coming off with my sons wedding, she took my A6 to the local 'Foreign Gentlemen' for a clean. Needless to say I knew nothing of this until she arrived at the wedding in my car (that was also a mistake that will never happen again). Anyway, looks like the 'Gentlemen' cleaned the car reasonably well but must have used something like Brick Acid on the wheels because since then the callipers have taken on a milky white clouding stain :devil:

So today, one wheel at a time............Take it off, G101 the tyre, dissolver the rim inside and out, work in with a brush and then wash off with AS Duet. Polish with AS Wax and then Planet Polish Wheel Seal and shine. The tyres will get their turn when the car is washed tomorrow. 

Now to the milky white calliper. Tried G101, No. Ended up using three sizes of wire brush that I just had hanging about to scrub with Autosol. Bugger me, it did the job, and what a job. Thought whilst the wheels were off I may as well give the arches and suspension arms a going over with G101.

At least the wheels look good now :thumb: The rest of the car will have to wait until tomorrow. 7 hours, i'm knackered. 

Wife, keys to the Audi...............I think not dear :lol:


----------



## JoshG1992

I tested out my new DA for the first time  super happy with the results even if the weather only allowed me to get my bonnet done, still gave it a coat of purple haze pro just to make sure people notice aha


----------



## Fac

Ran the old karcher from a tank, TRIX'd all over, rinsed, little bit of claying, applied SRP,
Buffed by hand, just having ten to meself begore going back to caress everywhere with some VIC'S concourse, then window trim and finally ext. glass love.
First time I've used my harvested water and gotta say it dried itself beautifully.


----------



## alfajim

whilst my mate changed my light fittings, i detailed his gtv. it looked a treat wearing fk1000p


----------



## IanA

Washed and leathered all the Jags and the Lexus on our forecourt. Looked much better just before it rained


----------



## Bristle Hound

6th coat of Werkstat acrylic jett trigger on our Abarth 500 :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

Today I washed my car with Angel Wax shampoo and cleaned the wheels with Autobrite Very Cherry and then dried.
Hand polished the whole car with a 3D Tri Foam Pad and Autobrite Enhance ( Cracking results) and then applied 2 coats of Menzerna Powerlock, WOW , and its the best finish and look I have ever had on my car. Cleaned the windows with Autobrite Crystal and blacked the tyres with VP Dionysus Tyre Sheen and job done. 
This is the first time I have ever used Powerlock and I already love it, but I will see how things go with it and maybe apply a couple of coats of Carpro Reload on the top for the self cleaning abilities etc and because its my most favorite product.
I have really enjoyed myself today as I havent been able to touch my car for about 3 weeks due to my garage door spring being bust and the door jammed shut, but its all mended now and I had a party :thumb:


----------



## msb

Washed the mazda with AF Lather, dried using Finale, didn't use anything on the tyres as they looked ok still
Mate came round in his Z4M Roadster:argie:Couldn't resist so that got a quick going over and topped it with some Z8 for a bit more wow
Finally started to fill in the stonechips on the other halfs astra coupe so i can do a proper detail on it in a couple of weeks, when its done its going to be ceramishielded and topped with fury wax


----------



## DMH-01

Quick snow foam wash and a QD wipe over.


----------



## Guest

detailed a Harley Davidson


----------



## gatman

Gave the GF's Focus a wash, polish and wax, but kept bloody spitting with rain!


----------



## J1ODY A

As my local For dealer washed my car TWICE (I know)... I had to re-wash, polish & wax it.

Then washed the missus' Saab (still got the wax on that one :lol: )


----------



## ribvanrey

Fac said:


> Ran the old karcher from a tank, SNIPPED
> First time I've used my harvested water and gotta say it dried itself beautifully.


Rain water nice and soft. No nasty limescale. I also watch for cheap bottled water sales at Cash & carry. If it is from soft rock then I stock up. nice for a little rinse from a 1Ltr pump sprayer. :wink:


----------



## Kane.

Enhancement correction on some horrible Suzuki Alto.


----------



## jenks

Today I treated the misses car to:
Washed 2BM with Megs Gold Class and Turtle Wax wash mitt.
De Tarred with AG bug and tar.
Rinsed off, then washed again.
Polished by hand with new formula SRP(impressed) using a Halfords mircofibre pad.
Waxed with AG HD wax(impressed)

Car looks awful, nice shiney paint with dirty wheels and brown tyres due to it starting to rain whilst buffing the wax!

First go with AG hd wax and new SRP, both very good:thumb:


----------



## Phil H

Maintenance detail on a regular Aston DB9


----------



## craigeh123

Wash and polish on the wifes focus - realised its gonna take a lot more than a wash 
And polish !


----------



## PootleFlump

Well yesterday I washed my wifes C4, one bucket method using cellulose sponge. Son helped using normal sponge which he probably dropped a few times. I then rinsed with Demon Shine. Polished out a heavy door dink that had paint transfer from the other car, used 8 year old rubbing compound on a MF I picked up off the garage floor, followed by T-Cut original, Autoglym SRP and EGP.

I also gave my purple hot wheels cleaner a go. Sprayed onto all 4 wheels left for about 10 mins, says 5 mins on the packet but was doing other things. Cleaned off with a bucket of water with some star drops and a very old dirty sponge. Must say it worked very well, probably the cleanest I've seen the wheels in a long time.

You might note my lack of detailing elements but the car is 8 years old and the family workhorse, it's got a few dinks from careless drivers, the wheels are curbed by my wifes parking and I've had to touch in a key mark that runs down one entire side of the car from where she used to work in East Croydon and things like that are par for the course. Having said that I probably wouldn't do much different on any other car.


----------



## dave-g

^ definitely on the right site then........ Lol.

I washed, Clayed, dried, then used my new lime prime to try out 

Went around and sealed all heels, dressed the tyres, and then bumpers/arches, and then gave my new Ab seal and protect a go 

Great product- sh*te trigger spray haha.

Now going to go out and start the inside....


----------



## Zetec-al

I washed, iron x, tardis, rejuvenate, tough coat, tempation and desired my mums 2003 Astra.

Inbetween the rain showers!

Pictures will be up in the showroom later.


----------



## Derekh929

Got the cars washed with a great struggle soaked to skin this weather is a joke


----------



## Zetec-al

Derekh929 said:


> Got the cars washed with a great struggle soaked to skin this weather is a joke


Know how you feel mate!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Put the finishing touches to a Morgan 3 Wheeler and a Ferrari F40 - not a bad day at all


----------



## Scrim-1-

Clark @ PB said:


> Put the finishing touches to a Morgan 3 Wheeler and a Ferrari F40 - not a bad day at all


Not bad for a Sunday :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Clark @ PB said:


> Put the finishing touches to a Morgan 3 Wheeler and a Ferrari F40 - not a bad day at all


Hard life! :lol:


----------



## msb

Nothing today apart from a wipedown with qd to dry and remove the bird bombs again after target practice:wall:


----------



## Sirmally2

It got a wash... I wanted to get some CCC Liquishield on but that aint happening in this weather


----------



## Junior Bear

Good wash with lather.

Dried and then gave it a wipe over with gtechniq c1.5 for the first time










Good stuff I think

Started to rain now though, which I don't mind after applying a sealant, beading time!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Snow foamed my Audi today with AB Magifoam

Wiped the windows down with a MF

Left the rest as it goes into the Audi garage for a service tomorrow 

Don't like taking my cars in for service filthy.

Just doing the notes to leave in the interior to make sure they don't wash it :thumb:


----------



## themk2

Junior Bear said:


> Good wash with lather.
> 
> Dried and then gave it a wipe over with gtechniq c1.5 for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff I think
> 
> Started to rain now though, which I don't mind after applying a sealant, beading time!


Nice motor! Exactly the same as my previous car 
Let the beading commence! C1.5 is the dogs danglies in my opinion!


----------



## themk2

Absolutely zip all today. I've not left my bed other than to make a smoothie and then return to bed! :lol:


----------



## msb

Sirmally2 said:


> It got a wash... I wanted to get some CCC Liquishield on but that aint happening in this weather


looking forward to getting mine, would have been rude not to get some while lee had it on offer:thumb:


----------



## Ian-83

Quick wash and then a layer of Poorboys QD+ for my car today.


----------



## J1ODY A

I watched the 3 I have waxed recently bead nicely


----------



## chrisgreen

Nowt today - had planned to at least give the car a quick wash, but rain this morning and lunchtime, and the impending threat of more rain has kind of derailed that plan


----------



## dis

Rinse,wash,rinse,dry,polish then egp then it rained!!!


----------



## nick.s

Did my friends daughters car today for her birthday present  Made it all the more fun to do, knowing it was a totally unexpected surprise  I'll post the detail later.


----------



## Shinyvec

Today I applied Gtechniq G1 to my Windscreen as I am fedup of other brands failing within a few weeks or months


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Didn't do any thanks to getting in at 8am this morning after seeing Axwell last night  But on the plus side was sorting the Auto Finesse gear a minute ago as I finally purchased a Cooper S!


----------



## IanA

Cleaned my headlining with autoglym super interior cleaner, wet vac'd my seats and carpets including the boot. Cleaned all my interior plastics, cleaned my windows with autoglym fast glass, pressure washed my engine after a dowsing in TFR, then dressed it with autoglym super sheen, then washed and leathered the bodywork. Fitting a replacement rear bumper next weekend after my wife backed it into a wall a few months ago scuffing the paint 
Oh yeah, autglym clean wheeled the wheels and dressed the tyres with megs hot tyre sheen. Looking much better now


----------



## chrisgreen

dis said:


> Rinse,wash,rinse,dry,polish then egp then it rained!!!


I misread that initially as Rinse, was, rinse, dry, polish then egg! - and then nearly spat my cup of tea over the telly when I laughed.


----------



## VenomUK

Detailed the missus' RS Clio today. Here's a little pic of reflections.


----------



## nick.s

Not so much detailing, more washing. 2BM wash on the missus Punto.


----------



## Junior Bear

I admired c1.5 blinging in the sun! Ooooft!


----------



## Nally

Interior detail on my Audi 
Gimptone cleaner and conditioner on the leather 
Mild apc on the plastics and pedals
Hoovered 
Gummi pledge on the door seals


----------



## keithyboy

Persevered with my tatty Audi 100. A couple of weeks ago it was slightly pink and absolutely filthy having not been washed in years. Today saw me giving it a final going over with SRP and then EGP.

Then:









By keith070271 at 2012-06-25

Now (ignore the piece of wood that appears to be holding the house up):









By keith070271 at 2012-06-25

More detail in the projects and restorations section.


----------



## weejp

The family wagon (3 series touring) got a fair old exterior spruce up, along the lines of;

Rinse and APC lower panels
Muc-off shampoo with muc-off noodle mitt
Wheels cleaned using muc-off wheel cleaner
Wheels dressed using AG Instant Tyre Dressing
Dried with Kent drying towel
Pre-wax clean using DJ Lime Primed with m/f cloth
Finished off with DJ Blue Velvet for protection.

All done by hand in around 2.5 hours, was very pleased with the results.
Shame the interior is a disgrace - "thanks kids!"


----------



## mark328

Bloody hell, doesnt anyone work during the day anymore lol


----------



## weejp

mark328 said:


> Bloody hell, doesnt anyone work during the day anymore lol


Must confess I did that lot on Sunday morning. I was working all day today....


----------



## dave-g

Spent a few minutes watching the water movement on my bonnet.....does that count lol


----------



## R0B

Washed it after work.


----------



## 20vKarlos

I detailed the Mrs today!!!


----------



## Zetec-al

20vKarlos said:


> I detailed the Mrs today!!!


Lol! In what way?


----------



## themk2

dave-g said:


> Spent a few minutes watching the water movement on my bonnet.....does that count lol


Watching beading p*rn definitely counts!


----------



## Bratwurst

After a 500 mile round trip, my car was manky, so last night I gave it a really good wash and did the wheels. At 7.30 this morning (before work) I was out giving it a wipe-down with eraser (just to shift any waxes from the shampoo, plus leave the perfect base for my sealant) then did all the bodywork and wheels with Blackfire Crystal Seal.
Time will tell if it's a match for Gtechinq's 1.5's self-cleaning abilities.












Early morning sealing is the future I tell thee :speechles


----------



## msb

Given both cars a wipe over with Onr, mainly to remove the tree sap, bird bombs and horrible stuff coming down in the rain here, will probably end up doing again on thursday when i'm off again, working 3 14hour shifts a week is great loads of time to potter


----------



## DrDax

Sunday worked on a rather scratched DB9
Light correction -swirl removal and only 2passes over scratches. 
Still looked 10x better than when we started

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IanA

wet sanded and mopped the bonnet on a 12 month old Jag XJ, full valet on a 57 plate X type sovereign 3.0


----------



## Fac

Done the school run early today, not one to waste decent cleaning time I set about my glass. Nearer school bell time some mums started rolling up.
Now I dunno if was the blingy car or 'cos I had me shorts on, but they all had a nice comment as they parked and left!
So I took it upon meself to clean their glass quickly - 3 vehicles - I have no idea if they noticed...I couldn't help meself, they were filthy.


----------



## Defined Reflections

A little datsun i did today,clayed + dodo juice + Gtechniq G1 Ready to be driven to the south of france,brave thats all i can say.


----------



## RobDom

Full correction detail on a Toyota Yaris.


----------



## PugIain

I scraped a fly off my front bumper when I got home earlier


----------



## Zetec-al

PugIain said:


> I scraped a fly off my front bumper when I got home earlier


With your finger nail?:doublesho


----------



## IanA

Defined Reflections said:


> A little datsun i did today,clayed + dodo juice + Gtechniq G1 Ready to be driven to the south of france,brave thats all i can say.


Awesome car and very nice work :thumb:


----------



## gatman

I removed my rear lights and polished them with my new DA, chuffed! Only got it today


----------



## IanA

I have a fixation with polishing chrome exhaust tailpipes at the moment so everything I valeted today got the treatment


----------



## PugIain

Zetec-al said:


> With your finger nail?:doublesho


Of course!
My car works for a living boy it's not a museum piece!


----------



## scratcher

Wet sand and polished a set of headlights for a friend. 
Cleaned the top of the freezer in the shed after I'd finished making a mess on it 

And a Low on Eau wash on my car too.


----------



## ribvanrey

washed car due to mess coming out of my screen wash. I had mixed 5ltr of soft water with Holts screen additive. As directed. first use whipped across the doors by wind. looked like paint stripper. Quickly shampooed and thoroughly washed off.

Tommorrows job, syphon the 5ltrs. bum


----------



## themk2

No detailing today, but my Scratch Shields arrived yesterday so they'll be getting some useage at weekend!


----------



## NornIron

Washed the Jetta, then treated with Iron X and Tardis.

Clayed and gave her a tickle of Megs #80 on a green Hexlogic.

IPA wipedown, and tucked away in the garage :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey

Final not ashamed to own this car



























It is just so hard doing it by hand. Thanks to Farecla Detox for the clean start.



















That is it. I am pooped for the week now. I will have to wait until next week to do any more.


----------



## nick.s

Snowfoam and low pressure rinse to remove half of the Sahara from my car. Where would I be without snowfoam? Swirl City, that's where


----------



## craigeh123

Ribvanrey hats off to you I've just seen your chair in the reflection pics , and to think I take mine to work and do it on the ramps to make life easy I'm to lazy !


----------



## BobsRX8GT

Quick wash with Zaino Z7, Z6 wipe down and a Z8 wipe down.


----------



## Titanium Htail

It is 5:41am I have a cunning plan, any more sand rain and the donkey gets it.

Zymol, 2bm and a bit of clay, may just hold my HD.


----------



## Junior Bear

Inspiring ribvanry


----------



## NornIron

Over the past 36 hours, 1 x coat Lime Prime Lite, 2 x coats Optimum Opti-Seal and 1 x coat Optimum Car Wax.

Glass cleaned with ValetPro Glass Cleaner and a glass e-cloth

Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Today I detailed the interior of the mrs's dads 5 series

Nearly threw up a few times

Then gave it a normal wash on the outside


After 3-4 hours of interior only, it's safe to say that for me, detailing will always be a hobby and never a career


Not a good day lol


----------



## Ryan Hughes

De-badged my mates new corsa today.

Waiting on the delivery of my DA aswell


----------



## [email protected]

ONR washed my Opti-Coated car. Meg's Endurance Gel on the tires, I'm waiting for my C4 to arrive for the trim, and I topped half of the car with Vic's Red and half with 3M show car paste wax to see the difference.

I'm also waiting on my Wet Glaze 2.0 to arrive.


----------



## Pricy

Yesterday did two snowfoamings to remove all the sand from the bodywork!! Then a standard two bucket wash and dry, window clean, tyre black. Today I'll be fettling with the interior which will probably lead to me cleaning the interior too.


----------



## R0B

Full paint work cleanse, ZAIO,Z2,ZCS, glass polished ,wheels sealed etc etc.

Then it p1ssed down


----------



## Molenaar

I've been TRYING to give the car a good once over.

Clouds but dry. Then bright sunshine. That's not ideal either, but when else will it ever stop raining? So...

Wash the car, (it's drying as I go) and rinse it, towelling off as fast as I can.

Giving it my FIRST go at a paste wax. Then, with the bonnet and half a side done...pisses it down.

Break in clouds, towel off car, give it 5 mins and carry on.

Get rest of side and back done...till a shower breaks out again.

AAAARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!

I've also got myself some IPA, G5 (and Turtlewax Clearvue for the sides and glass roof). There's never a chance to do it this summer!


----------



## Molenaar

...and back to bright blue skies!


----------



## Jed

just gave both cars a quick wash before the thunder storm hit, wish I could fit both in the garage, but at least one stays clean and dry!


----------



## themk2

Just a wash today with Megs NXT Gen (which I'm not a massive fan of), then a wipe down with my drying towel, and did the door shuts with a wet MF.


----------



## nick.s

Applied two sealants to my bonnet for testing and something impressive to my windscreen that I cannot say anything about.......


----------



## alfajim

z7 wash and a aquawax dry on my mates focus estate. whilst they did my garden. naturally we were ducking in and out of the showers.


----------



## VAG-hag

C5 on my freshly coated OZ rims.... 1st time using a nano seal, fingers crossed!!


----------



## ribvanrey

Gave the car a light shampoo with Armorall (non additives), rinsed with despensor filled with Demon Shine. Dried. Tried Asda 2.99 spray wax on my wheels. Applied just as well as Megs NXT Spray but we will see. Just curious. AG FG for the windows.


----------



## ribvanrey

Blimey has everyone got bored with the thread, or is the rain stopping play. Wife had her wing-mirror swiped by hopeless parker today. Came home almost in tears as someone else had carved a great big scar across the rear bumper. 
Upon inspection the damage, although annoying, was fortunately superficial. Out came a German Applicator, a tube of G3, and a 1ltr garden water spray. The mirror clearly showed the pale blue paint of the other wing mirror. G3 disappeared it in less than three minutes. The bumper was a lot more work as the scratch had gone into the clear coat. Working about 6 beans worth of the Farecla scratch remover and spritzing as required, the scratch cut back to less than a blemish. 
I trundled back into the house leaving an amazed wife to wash and polish her grey Toy. Rib


----------



## Sirmally2

Think the weather has stopped play... Just like wimbledon!

I hope to strip back tomorrow and bang a couple of coats of 845 on. Seems like the best idea the way the weather is heading


----------



## Bratwurst

I haven't been able to wash my car for over 2 weeks with this bloody weather. Even in winter I can get the odd dry spell in a fortnight, but not this 'summer'. 
C'mon God, sort it out man


----------



## nick.s

Today I gave the Vectra a 2bm. Yesterday I cleaned half the roof with a waterless wash, just to try it out you know. Cleaned well enough, smelled pleasant, and given there was sod all protection on the roof, it has left it's own protection behind and actually beads quite well indeed!


----------



## simon burns

*Frozen white kuga!*

Detailed the kuga just before it ped down!

1]Cleaned wheels with bilberry wheel cleaner&EZ brush.
2]Foamed with valetpro pre-wash.
3]washed using X2 buckets method with megs nxt gen shampoo.
4]rinsed using TW rinse aid.
5]dried with cyc towel.
6]waxed using collinnite 845.
7]exterior trim dressed with auto glem bumper care.
8]tyres dressed iwth AF satin tyre gel.































:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Did an inside out of my dads r26

Washed, Clayed, washed, dj nfs on a white hex, then finished with werkstatt acrylic jett. Tyre shine etc

Gonna have another crack at the wheels this weekend, loads of baked on crap!


----------



## chrisgreen

Drove over to France today - while stuck on the Eurotunnel train, took the opportunity to apply a coat of RainX to my windscreen and rear window.

Wish I had packed some waterless wash as well, could have cleaned the car on the way back on Sunday.


----------



## Danno1975

I've been stupid busy the last 6 weeks and have had a sun melted Mcdonalds crayon in the centre console of the car, a rare glimpse of the sun today when I got in the car saw it melt again so I hastily utilised a wedge of costa napkins and baby wipes to get rid of the nasty green mess whilst it was still liquid. Sun didn't last long.


----------



## svended

Did a seven hour full detail on a car In Annan (loved every minute of it)(saved the easier jobs for when I wanted a brake and did less strenuous jobs), to come back to Carlisle and need to foam, wash, rinse and filter rinse three cars. One had bird crap on so bad that if a marksmen had that level of grouping they'd be the best marksmen in the world.


----------



## themk2

Wiped the door shuts on my brothers car whilst he was cleaning the alloys. Also wiped down the interior plastics with a damp MF.


----------



## WAXOFF

Last night I washed both cars. It's raining here today so I took her Tiguan out and left my Jeep in the garage.


----------



## Chrissyronald

applied RainX to all windows, ext mirrors and lights


----------



## Bratwurst

Made my new (and rather noisy :doublesho) tailpipes shinier than they were yesterday. 

Cleaned and then put some gtechniq g3 on my rear screen. Side windows tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## alfajim

cleaned my mates focus, whilst he sorted my bathroom taps out, in the rain!


----------



## IanG

Gave the car a quick wiz over with some LP and started to wax but only got half of the car done 

Looks like I'll get it finished tomorrow morning 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior Bear

What's your bathroom doing outside!


----------



## scratcher

I remembered I bought a gazebo so done a quick 6 hours on a mate's fiesta. The sun came out half way through as well


----------



## Zetec-al

Washed mums astra and...

Added a layer of AF temptation
A layer of wolfs glass gaurd to all windows
AF satin on tyres
AF revive on plastic
And gave the interior a tickle!

And guess what it's now raining!!


----------



## Junior Bear

Any pics al? Haven't seen many cars wearing temptation yet


----------



## Trip tdi

Nothing at all, this week has been raining non stop, todays weather has been very bad, serious rain, feels like winter right now.


----------



## Trip tdi

Great work on the Fiesta Scratcher, the paint is looking very nice, which products did you use.


----------



## littlejack

Tried to do the wife's golf got as far as claying it before the heavens opened..... f*****g weather so will have start all over again tomorrow


----------



## Zetec-al

Junior Bear said:


> Any pics al? Haven't seen many cars wearing temptation yet


Will get some up tomorrow, i didnt have time before it started p***ing down! Leaves a great finish even on silver!


----------



## scratcher

Trip tdi said:


> Great work on the Fiesta Scratcher, the paint is looking very nice, which products did you use.


Cheers bud 

It had a Dodo Crudzilla pre spray
Wheels with APC and Iron X
Washed with chemical Guy's Citrus Wash & Gloss
Concorse Car Care Disolver 
Clayed it 3 weeks ago so didn't do it again
Menz Power Finish on a white hexlogic pad
Zaino Z2 to protect

Megs Endurance on tyres
Chemical Guy's Wheel Guard on the rims
Auto Finesse Revive on trims and rubbers

I think I done well in the time I had. Super hungry afterwards :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

scratcher said:


> Cheers bud
> 
> It had a Dodo Crudzilla pre spray
> Wheels with APC and Iron X
> Washed with chemical Guy's Citrus Wash & Gloss
> Concorse Car Care Disolver
> Clayed it 3 weeks ago so didn't do it again
> Menz Power Finish on a white hexlogic pad
> Zaino Z2 to protect
> 
> Megs Endurance on tyres
> Chemical Guy's Wheel Guard on the rims
> Auto Finesse Revive on trims and rubbers
> 
> I think I done well in the time I had. Super hungry afterwards :lol:


Thanks Scratcher for the detailed procedure, really appreciated from myself :thumb:

The results do look excellent on the Fiesta, love the Paint Fleck shine from the sunlight picture, I can see it's been polished nicely 

It's been raining down my end non stop today  miss the sunshine in the pictures


----------



## alfajim

Junior Bear said:


> What's your bathroom doing outside!


there's always one :wall::lol:


----------



## robster84

Gave it a quick wash, waxed, windows cleaned and tyres dressed. Nothing too special at the moment due to the on and off rain showers


----------



## Shinyvec

Today I washed my wifes and my car and dried, that was it for today as both have been well coated with LSP. The wifes Corsa D has Gtech C1.5 on it and my car has Menzerna Powerlock and Carpro Reload on it, makes for easy washing and drying.


----------



## Ns1980

Just a quick (2 and a half hour) wash of my car. Was going to do my mums but once I got over there didn't have time. 

Used AF Citrus Power, Lather, Finale, Crystal, Satin. 

Tonight I C4'd my scuttle panel as the wife's out and my daughter is sound asleep!


----------



## nick.s

I videoed some detailing taking place, does that count?


----------



## Nally

Corrected my a3 sline with my new da and meguires mf system
Three to follow


----------



## dooka

Started correcting a VW T5 van, big old beast..


----------



## ribvanrey

nick.s said:


> I videoed some detailing taking place, does that count?


Yes, surely providing educational material for the future is just as important as waving a MF about :thumb:


----------



## Joel.

Washed a little section where the dog drooled over.


----------



## weemax

Gave the car a little hoover last night, along with some poor boys natural for my trim


----------



## craig b

Detailed my privet hedge then lawn.


----------



## ribvanrey

Detailed my new Eclipse. Yes it has a delivery scuff on the Kawasaki Green paint.


----------



## nick.s

ribvanrey said:


> Yes, surely providing educational material for the future is just as important as waving a MF about :thumb:


Very true


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Washed, clayed, polished and sealed my front bumper

I used it as a chance to test out my new DA, Removed all swirls and a small scuff mark aswell.

Cant wait to do the rest of the car next week


----------



## Junior Bear

Gave the 182 a good clean on the inside, and general wash and dry on the outside with lather.


Hoovered

Apc'd the hard surfaces

Then dressed them with autofinesse spritz (quality stuff!)

then used autofinesse hide with a raceglaze leather brush on the leather, was happy with hide cleanser, but the brush was awful, left bristles everywhere!

Then conditioned with gliptone

Put a new af airfreshener in (very strong smell! But bearable)

Windows with Cif professional

Then washed the outside with some lather

Megs tyre gel

Af mercury on the tips



And then forgot to take photos, so I guess it never happened


----------



## msb

Washed both cars and topped up the Temptation with Glisten


----------



## Zetec-al

msb, how did you find the removal of temptation? i found it a bit of a pain..


----------



## msb

When i first used it i did the other halfs car with it and made the mistake of waxing in the usual way for an Af wax and did a panel at a time and it was a right pita,i was convinced it was me doing something wrong and i spoke to james at af and he said it needs to sit on the panel for a good few minutes before removing.
Armed with the advice i waxed the whole of my car and then removed, this resulted in alot easier buffing, it wasn't the easiest product i've ever used but it also was fairly straight forward and both times the final results were very good


----------



## themk2

Washed the car with 2bm, dried, topped up the T1 on my tyres, hoovered the inside, fitted my new sill protectors, then cleaned the inside of the windscreen and the rear view with AG Glass Polish.

I now simply need a new Very Cherry Jelly Bean 

UPDATE - It's been just 2 hours since I finished cleaning her... and it's raining. *&%$!


----------



## Bristle Hound

This morning I washed the Abarth 500 with AF Lather and then a coat of Werkstat acrylic glos


----------



## themk2

Bristle Hound said:


> This morning I washed the Abarth 500 with AF Lather and then a coat of Werkstat acrylic glos


Looks very nice!:detailer:


----------



## Zetec-al

Lovely Arbath.


----------



## kordun

this is my recent job


----------



## Zetec-al

That DBS is gorgeous! Lucky you.


----------



## woodym3

This little beauty,1974 Citroen SM, An enhancement in preperation for the Silverstone Classic next weekend.









By roadrunnerbob at 2012-07-15









By roadrunnerbob at 2012-07-15









By roadrunnerbob at 2012-07-15


----------



## alfajim

washed and waxed my mates fiesta
then washed and aquawaxed my alfa


----------



## kordun

and this was done last week


----------



## Junior Bear

Some stunning interiors, lucky boys!


----------



## Zetec-al

Wow, that's rather nice that interior.


----------



## kordun

not sure if i would spend 185K on this red interior


----------



## GAZLOZ

Gave the Astra a coat of blue velvet


----------



## Danno1975

Yesterday a Maserati and today a shogun for a mate and I'm shattered now. Hands like claws, got tomorrow off to do mine before we go to Devon.








Rained badly yesterday


----------



## Danno1975

I love red leather, here's one I've done before:


































And my wifes 


















My next BMW will have re leather I've decided .


----------



## ribvanrey

None. Sleep until 14:30 to make up for all the weekend work. Rib


----------



## Danno1975

I managed to sleep in till 10:30 after my weekend, still ache today. I guess if I was doing it full time I'd a get used to it and b not have to do 11 hour shifts.


----------



## Fac

Pussy.


----------



## Danno1975

Fac said:


> Pussy.


Lol, maybe but that was the culmination of a difficult 11 day 10-12 hours office job stint without a break and a 9pm finish Friday.


----------



## J1ODY A

Sunday managed to wash my car then add another layer of supernatural. 

My neighbour was chatting to me as I was rinsing the car and he said 'that's already got wax on it as you can see the water just running off' made me so proud.... he is learning! 

Regards, King of the vanishing posts

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## BobsRX8GT

2 coats of Z2 today over the 3 coats of Z5pro last week. Friday comes the 2 coats of Pinnacle Soveran Paste wax.


----------



## themk2

Standard weekly clean yesterday, minus the hoover...
2BM, dry with MF towel, dry alloys with smaller MF towel, door shuts with damp MF.

Oh and I used my G101 for the first time to get rid of the vile grease that the dealer had sprayed all over my rear door hinges without asking me. Great stuff thus far!


----------



## Bratwurst

Car was dirty after a few days of driving in constant rain, plus had bird 'Barry White' on it. Rinsed it all off with the hose. Took about a minute and the car's now gleaming again. 

The power of C2


----------



## PugIain

I'm just going out to onr and dress the tyres on the barge.Then I might go for a waft round town


----------



## S63

Just finished a two day detail on the neighbours Jag, admiring it from the kitchen window whilst I cook breakfast.


----------



## dis

not really cleaned owt,but have waterproofed my roof.
did give it a hoover first though.


----------



## Phil1971

I've been giving the Mini a bit of clean underneath in readiness for a show next Sunday.


----------



## littlejack

Vacumed the inside and took my alloys for a full refurb


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice hiding place for the horns  :doublesho


----------



## msb

Gave the other halfs car a onr wash then applied some wetglaze2.0 and another coat of ccc's fury


----------



## dave-g

Washed the mrs car, hoovered it out and now letting the paint cool off a bit before giving it a little spritz with some q.d later


----------



## chrisgreen

kordun said:


> this is my recent job


Want!!!!


----------



## chrisgreen

Massive exterior cleaning day for the C4 today now my new windscreen and well and truly settled in:

Snowfoamed with my new AB HD Lance and Super Snow Foam
Washed with Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax
Clayed with Megs clay and Megs Quik Detailer
Polished with new formula AG SRP
Sealed with new application of GardX Stage 1 and 2
External glass cleaned with RainX
Rims cleaned with Megs Hot Wheels
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Also fitted new number plates, in the process removing the last references to the scumbag dealership I bought the car from. It's looking lovely and shiny now.


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Tomorrow, if time allows, I'll give the interior a much-needed cleanup as well.


----------



## Ns1980

Nothing yet - but I did sticker up my buckets Auto Finesse style!

Will be giving my car a wash tonight though.


----------



## nick.s

Did my colleagues 320d Tourer today and am regretting it. Hardest paint I've ever tackled, and I am shattered. It rained before I had a chance to whack some Repel on the windscreen  Got the car covered in the Dodo though


----------



## stevobeavo

Tryed out wet sanding for the first time on my gf's MR2 roadster headlights, as they were all cloudy and looking horrible. Came out looking like new. Was really simple.


----------



## craigeh123

Full on 7 hours on a mates pimped up Nissan cube , hard work but looked awesome and I'm sure I couldve cut the time by 2hours had it not been for chatting and getting used to (ie pissing about with ) my new nilfisk c120 ! was dodo'd in hard candy


----------



## themk2

Well my mum was bullied out of a car park by a guy in a dustbin wagon a few days back and she managed to have the car kiss a bollard in the process...
Luckily it was just paint transfer from the post to her car, and there didn't look to be much damage.
Anyway... I gave her car a wash and then polished the affected area with Gtech P1 and polishing pad.
It wasn't half baked on! I'll have arms of steel in the morning from the amount of elbow grease applied!

I'm happy with the result, and so is my mum (which is the main thing!)


----------



## chrisgreen

themk2 said:


> Well my mum was bullied out of a car park by a guy in a dustbin wagon a few days back and she managed to have the car kiss a bollard in the process...
> Luckily it was just paint transfer from the post to her car, and there didn't look to be much damage.
> Anyway... I gave her car a wash and then polished the affected area with Gtech P1 and polishing pad.
> It wasn't half baked on! I'll have arms of steel in the morning from the amount of elbow grease applied!
> 
> I'm happy with the result, and so is my mum (which is the main thing!)


Fantastic result - but I'm more curious as to how and why your mum was 'bullied' out of a car park by a bloke in a dustcart?

Was it a car park for bin lorries only? Did they pick on her for not having a HGV licence? Really - what on earth happened?


----------



## themk2

chrisgreen said:


> Fantastic result - but I'm more curious as to how and why your mum was 'bullied' out of a car park by a bloke in a dustcart?
> 
> Was it a car park for bin lorries only? Did they pick on her for not having a HGV licence? Really - what on earth happened?


Thanks a lot, Chris!

The mother was pulling into a car park when a dustbin truck was coming out. He just carried on edging towards her slowly, and mum being mum ended up in a tizz and kindly let him out... to her expense.

I argued that she had reversed out into a busy main road in rush hour to let a bullying  out, putting herself in danger, and that if it were me, I'd have put my handbrake on and waited for him to shift.

Oh well, she's alright, and so is her car . Unfortunately...so is the dustbin man...


----------



## Danno1975

nick.s said:


> Did my colleagues 320d Tourer today and am regretting it. Hardest paint I've ever tackled, and I am shattered. It rained before I had a chance to whack some Repel on the windscreen  Got the car covered in the Dodo though


Hard cars to correct but worth the effort.

I just cleaned mine out after two weeks or camping in Devon, it was a bit rotten, sand, grass, white spaniel hair and sticky kids finger marks. Nothing special just a Hoover (epic Hoover though) megs interior QD and AG fast glass, looks miles better but due a deep clean and dressing soon. Did dress the air vents as the slats have started fading.









Hoping to have an X5 next year, I think I'll sheet up the book with heavy duty polythene and masking tape for the only two weeks of the year the dog gets to go in the car, even after a hair cut and ore holiday brush the shedding was epic.


----------



## PootleFlump

I applied some back to black on a faded bmper, still looks crap.


----------



## uruk hai

Started my attempt at repairing a few scratches on one of my wheels, I'll see how it goes over the next few days ?


----------



## Singvogel

Today I worked on some of my wheels - and tyres.

I have 2 vehicles which are on the road every day.

My Freelander has 3 sets of alloys – a Summer set, a Winter set, and an off-road set.

My M-Benz Sprinter has a Summer set of alloys, a Winter set of steels, plus a pair of steels with special snow tyres which I keep just for use on winter journeys to the Balkans via the Austrian Alps.

In March when I changed to Summer wheels, I washed and cleaned off all traces of brake dust, from the Winters using AutoSmart TFR 39 XLS, followed that by removing any tar spots with paraffin, another going over with the TFR which has ‘traffiwax’ in it they say, then stored them in the garage to await a day when I felt like polishing them.

Today was that day – eleven wheels to be detailed - weather perfect.

First I wiped over all the outer side lacquered surfaces with a MF cloth after lightly misting them with AG Clean Wheels.

Then followed nearly eight hours of polishing with AG SRP.

Finally each tyre was given a coat of AG Instant Tyre Dressing on the outside surface, applied by brush. The inner side was just given a spray of cheapy Simoniz ‘Back to Black’ tyre shine.

At half past six I sat down on the garden bench with a large glass of red wine – tired but happy. 

Will need to go through the same process with the Summer tyres at some point over the winter.


----------



## The Cueball

loads and loads!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

one section with a rupes bigfoot on a bonnet sanded with 1000 grit
one section with a rupes forced DA on the above bonnet.

sprayed some air freshener on the rear quarter panel of the same above car to see if it was hydrophobic. (it wasn't but it made the paint smell lovely :lol

all at the maxolen meet :lol:


----------



## alteclio

I wet sanded and polished a small scratch on the rear bumper.

From this:










To this:










And finally getting this:










Very happy for my first time.


----------



## dave-g

q.d and dressed the tyres on both the polo and the audi, 

then had a session of cleaning my road bicycle, apc wipe over, lime prime polished, c.g blitz coat, then a coat of wax  came up a treat, then went for a 15mile ride and got it (and me) lagged in mud. bugger.


----------



## 123stevevw

Went over the girlfriends parent's Picasso with some Amigo via DA then topped with Tough Coat. Now they understand my obsession. "it feels so soft and smooth", "it's not been this clean since it was new", "I forgot it was silver, thought it had a goldish tint to it".

Trés satisfying even though it wasn't a full on detail.


----------



## rinns

Did an interior clean on my workhorse yesterday the bmw, started to spend some time on it as its been neglected. Then today had a potter in the garage and thought i have too many mf cloths, no wonder i dont wash em as i have have so many


----------



## Adam_LE

A simple snow foam, wash and wax


----------



## chrisgreen

themk2 said:


> Thanks a lot, Chris!
> The mother was pulling into a car park when a dustbin truck was coming out. He just carried on edging towards her slowly, and mum being mum ended up in a tizz and kindly let him out... to her expense.
> I argued that she had reversed out into a busy main road in rush hour to let a bullying  out, putting herself in danger, and that if it were me, I'd have put my handbrake on and waited for him to shift.
> Oh well, she's alright, and so is her car . Unfortunately...so is the dustbin man...


Absolutely, the most important thing is that your Mum is OK. The fact you've been able to correct the car is a nice bonus.

Even though I've seen stuff like that a thousand times, the ******** actions of some commercial drivers and their "My vehicle is bigger so get out of my way" approach to driving still amazes and annoys me.


----------



## Titanium Htail

I helped spread the DW word, with the guy next door, he has new cars and I drank coffee and sat down, while he worked hard with improved product and skills. He said to me "have you seen those wheels" yes AS Smartwheels, a good day.

John Tht. Have a dry one.


----------



## chrisgreen

On my way home from the football today I noticed the car was a bit greasy & grimy, so gave it a quick snowfoam using AB Superfoam, and gave the rims a quick dousing in ValetPro Bilberry wheel cleaner ahead of pressure washer rinsing.

If I get up early enough, I will give the car a quick 2bm wash in the morning.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Nothing.................but spent today in San Antonio looking at all the really swirly cars in Ibiza. But with all the sun and sand you can understand why most of the cars look manky. If I lived there i would just have a manky car as well. Have not seen any beading yet.


----------



## cotter

Yesterday, mini valets on i20, X5, Mini JCW, full works on supercharged RRS.

Today, finishing off machining a stunning 997 Turbo then Ceramishielding it. Arms already feel like lead, it's gonna be a long day!


----------



## The Cueball

I put my new wheels on the Abarth yesterday, gave it a quick clean, changed some bulbs and tried some new products...

today, cleaning the S8, fitting the new undertray, a quick service, rear painting of the brake calipers, ceramishield the wheels, and that's about it...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## themk2

Today I've 2BM'd the car, cleaned the inside of the windows, all the inside trim, and then set about with my wetvac for the first time.

I thought I'd do the boot carpet first as a takeaway bag left a bit of grease on it yesterday, and even though the carpet looked clean apart from that, what the wetvac picked up was absolutely astonishing!










Anyway... in typical British style, it started to rain before I'd finished, so I've yet to do the drivers seat and all my interior carpets.

The rain has just stopped so it's time to carry on!:wave:


----------



## Zetec-al

themk2 said:


> Today I've 2BM'd the car, cleaned the inside of the windows, all the inside trim, and then set about with my wetvac for the first time.
> 
> I thought I'd do the boot carpet first as a takeaway bag left a bit of grease on it yesterday, and even though the carpet looked clean apart from that, what the wetvac picked up was absolutely astonishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... in typical British style, it started to rain before I'd finished, so I've yet to do the drivers seat and all my interior carpets.
> 
> The rain has just stopped so it's time to carry on!:wave:


Looks like you have the Vax 6131? it's amazing what they pick up isn't it... i have the same machine.


----------



## themk2

Zetec-al said:


> Looks like you have the Vax 6131? it's amazing what they pick up isn't it... i have the same machine.


Aye, the 6131!

I used it on my bedroom carpet a few weeks back when I got it, but it didn't bring out a lot of dirt! (that was with Vax' shampoo)

The car seats are drying well now, and they look brilliant! (that's with G101 at 1:30 with water)

The vac was definitely worth the money!


----------



## Bigpimpinpete

Wash and ag aqua wax


----------



## alfajim

a one bucket britemax wash and spray and shine dry.
hadn't been done for 3 weeks.


----------



## init6

Had my first go at machine polishing ...

...with a rotary and super soft Alfa paint. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## Naddy37

Did the usual daily clean of the alloys on the E250.

Rinsed them with DemonShine, quick wipe over with AG Aquawax, cleaned the windows with AG fast glass.


----------



## NeilG40

I didn't do anything today but yesterday I polished my headlights, they were a mess and the mot is coming up.


----------



## Auto Detox

Got up late & went into the unit to clean it, makes a change from working on a sunday


----------



## Bustanut

Detailed my mountain bike to try out my DJ acrylic spritz and hoovered out the dog bus (minging) then shampooed the boot carpet and mats. Smells a lot fresher now. Also found the cause of a rattle on the near side front that was getting on my ****, turned out to be a spring clip that holds the pad firm, happy days.


----------



## ROBGOSTY

Washed Merc, hand polished with Poorboys black hole, then it leathered it down with rain, lol


----------



## Danno1975

A down and dirty quick valet on a land-rover I've sold for a a family member.

6 hours, not my finest but it had not been washed in two years.


----------



## Naddy37

Danno1975 said:


> A down and dirty quick valet on a land-rover I've sold for a a family member.
> 
> 6 hours, not my finest but it had not been washed in two years.


They are the only car that isn't meant to be washed....:detailer:


----------



## Danno1975

neilos said:


> They are the only car that isn't meant to be washed....:detailer:


Lol, whoops, I've done this to it;


----------



## PugIain

I dressed the tyres, then got the rubber plus cleaner out and polished the door jambs.


----------



## Bero

Used Jeffs Werkstat to detail my stainless kettle, toaster, kitchen roll holder and kitchen utensil holder if that counts?!

They came up great but took a little elbow grease!


----------



## dave-g

Cleaned my daily, then q.d and dressed the tyres.....again haha.


----------



## robtech

sunday spent the day in bed suffering with a back injury,so peed off i couldnt get out and work on the cars.....last detailing i did was 3 days ago washed the cars and spent an hour cleaning a set of alloy wheels i had sitting in the garden for the past 2 years,,yuk covered in leaves and slugs.....then my back went again.....DOH


----------



## WAXOFF

Detailed both my cars today 2012 Tigaun LE Candy White and 2011 Jeep Compass Bright silver. I used Surf City Garage Barrier Reff Paste ax on both and on the Jeep I put a second coat on with Collinite 915.


----------



## Big Buffer

Just my neighbours focus to tidy it up


----------



## Bratwurst

A wash and a C2 QD for me. Then a drive to listen to some rasps and pops, then came back with it dirtier than it was before I washed it lol.


----------



## PugIain

Ive spent 6 hours cleaning my old mans car. It was covered in a horrible oily substance, like it had been wiped over with something silicone or a really oily glaze at the dealers.
It withstood an apc soak, snow foam, the shampoo, Lime prime. Finally got rid of the smearing after a good coat of SRP.
The rinse bucket had a rainbow oil slick on the top of the water.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

First time used ONR today, fanbloodytastic product. So easy, quick and produces a great end result.


----------



## PugIain

Rabidracoon28 said:


> First time used ONR today, fanbloodytastic product. So easy, quick and produces a great end result.


Yep Im an ONR fan.


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the wheels, scrubbed the tyres clean, then it rained.

Rinsed the car, then it rained.

Washed the car.

Rinsed the car, then it rained.

Dried the car, then..........it rained.....


----------



## NornIron

Started on our 15 seat church minibus... all dry vac'ced, interior trim and headcloth steamed, soft upholstery wet vac'ced with George, glass cleaned and florr cleaned with APC.


----------



## Hercs74

Gave my F20 some TLC today.. Been neglected for 2 months cos work has ruled my life.....

Thorough Hoover inside...
AF quick detailer on the trim dash etc
AG class cleaner on the inside windows and windscreen
PW rinse to remove dust
Snow Foamed and left 30 mins
Wheels thoroughly scrubbed with my EZ detail brush large
PW rinsed bottom up
2 bucket method wash including door shuts and inside wheel arches
Towel dried
Alloys and tyres dried
CG New Look dressing applied to tyres
Engine bay wiped down
Wiper blades cleaned

Job done in 3 hours....

Now in local pub... Pleasant views, lunch and 2 pints.. Well deserved...!!!!!

And the car.... As always better than new....!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail

Some more wheel cleaning still beading from the PB, more HD on my shuts oh my........


John Tht.


----------



## PugIain

Im just going to check my old mans car to see if he's been smearing hand prints all over it. Have a brew and go to the football with him!


----------



## JoshG1992

I lowered my car more today!

Plus engine bay detail

Then the outside got rinsed, washed, dried, dressed the seals, bumpers and other plastics, gave the windows inside and out a going over with rainx, gave the whole car a light correction, washed again  just about ready for VW Festival, just got to get the interior sorted and get some wax on! Of which iv ran out  so ima buy some on the friday at the show


----------



## Naddy37

The usual, windows, wheels, gave the engine a wipe down with AG vinyl & rubber care.


----------



## k9vnd

Had a play with the blackfire crystal seal on the passanger's panel, kind of wish i just ordered the whole range together rather than 2 here n there. However loving the finish and ease of working with them and it's great to see that there is product's out there that actually do as they state!.


----------



## TheMilko2905

Didn't take place today, but did spend 12 1/2 hours over the weekend undertaking the following, on my Mk7 Fiesta S1600
Saturday - 9hrs in total
1000hrs
Snowfoamed entire car.
Whilst foam soaking, went around all the gaps, shuts, handles etc... with a 2" detailing brush.
Rinsed the car.
SF-ed the arches with a stronger dilution of SF and gave them a good brush and then power washed.
Cleaned the wheels.
Then hand washed the car using the 2BM.
Powerwashed
Clayed with BH Clay using water as a lube
1400hrs stopped for a bit of lunch
SF-ed again
Then dried it off.
OUT CAME MY NEW TOY. :buffer:
Masked all the trim off (took nearly 1hr, 1st time ever done that)
Set up my DJ Buff Daddy and gave a the entire car a correction using Megs MF Correction system MF pads & Correcting polish, doing every panel (I was pleasantly surprised how it removed minor scratches, swirls and general marks on the front bumper and lower grill etc..)
Then I repeated the process again using Megs MF finishing pads and finishing wax.
2000hrs - call it a day, due to light conditions

Sunday 3 1/2 hours in total
Got up Sunday morning and the aches started, so the best cure is always hair of the dog. So off I went again.
1000hrs
Emptied everything out the inside of the car (Mats, pens, ashtray, spare lighters etc...)
Dusted around all interior vents, buttons, knobs etc.. with 2" paint brush.
Hoovered it out, every little inch. Roof lining too
Washed all the leather with a mild mixture of warm water and liquid soap.
Wiped down all the interior plastics, again using a mild mixture of warm water and liquid soap.
Cleaned all the interior glass, mirrors etc...
Wipe the interior leather with leather cleaning / conditioning wet-one type paper cloths.
Gave the mats a good brush and hoover.
Put everything back into car.
1300hrs - stopped for a bit of lunch
Gave the paint work a once over with PB Quick detail to remove any dust (used around 6 MF cloths, so not to undo the good work I did Saturday)
Then started all over again using DJ Red Mist
1430hrs - stood back and admired my hard work

Even though it rained Sunday night and I ached Monday and ached like hell on Tuesday. It was all worth it.

Sorry didn't have time for photo's, my neighbours were already giving me strange looks/ glances / comments because of the amount of time I spent doing what I had. Never mind taking photo's too.

What did make me feel good, a neighbour knocked on the front door Sunday evening to say my car looked fantastic and he'd watched from a distance whilst I worked on it and due to that his missus had made him take their car to the local handwash place, because she was ashamed of it. lol


----------



## martyp

Just in from giving my Jeep a quick bath. First time I have washed it since applying G|Techniq's C1+ and C1.5 sealants. 

One word... AWESOME!!!!

Beads like crazy and its so hard to keep water on the panels, it just runs right off. Finish is something else.


----------



## R0B

Nothing......again.


----------



## B17BLG

And Nurburgring Astra VXR with a GT28 turbo setup and the outcome was brilliant!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Triumph 2000 Roadster , celly and chrome , fun


----------



## Naddy37

None, zilch. It's hissing it down....


----------



## themk2

The inside of a family members car, well most of it!

Here's the general jist...









I only did the front seats, 'cause by the time I'd got round to them I was falling asleep! I'll do the back another day.


----------



## R0B

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Triumph 2000 Roadster , celly and chrome , fun


lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI

Gave my dads taxi a bit of love, It's a W reg and has it's inspection on Monday so I'll need to go finish the trim/interior on Sunday.


----------



## Stezz

I started at 1pm and decided to stop at 10:30pm and I still haven't finished so i'll finish off in the morning.


----------



## Keir

I filled some stone chips, not complete need to touch up a bit more then wet sand


----------



## themk2

Today I was going to clean the car, but seeing as it's totally hammering it down, I'll probably give it a miss.


----------



## robtech

in between the rain.soft top scrubbed for an hour car washed,then clayed ,then it rained ,later on used my megs g220 with ultimate comp to do the whole car.then followed up by hand polishing with Triplewax polish..superb stuff cheap as chips and easy on and off...and touched up any stone chips ,treated black trim with ag gel and polished glass with ag glass polish by then it was dark.


----------



## Sonia

Well I really sad today 
We went to Waxstock yesterday and bought loads of stuff with the intention to spend most of today detailing my MINI. Unfortunately it's rained most of today so we've not been able to do anything


----------



## jlw41

I needed my detailing fix so attacked this :buffer: its off for paint soon :thumb:




























the pad after 1 set :doublesho


----------



## Naddy37

Clayed the front bumper of the e250, now it's a "dried up bug free zone" and has a front end as smooth as a babies bum....


----------



## Bigbruno71

Started to machine an XF-R with a super cool Arden exhaust system pictures and write up to follow


----------



## Tips

Nice day today - just looked at the car thinking I should be out there doing something, but just couldn't muster the spirit.


----------



## The Cueball

no detailing, but got my in car camera mouted for a wee play



sorry about the rattle, screw loose on the mounting, can still hear the V8 over it though, and I think my bonnet looks very nice and reflections are great considering it's not been washed in ages 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

I strangely enjoyed that clip - I want MOAR :thumb:


----------



## saloonsean

My washer bottle had a leaky seal, so when i was replacing it i thought i would remove the whole bottle and give it a once over inside out.. even though its hidden away in my arch, most likely never to be seen again


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Quick AF citrus pre clean, ONR with grout sponge, cleaned all glass with Angelwax glass cleaner then Planet Polish wheel seal and shine (first time used this; frikkin' great product). Now a big PP WSS fan.


----------



## Tips

How do you all find the enthusiasm to detail every week?

I guess owning a black car is the heart of where my problem lies 

Since slapping on the sealants - I tend to leave it alone these days.


----------



## BobsRX8GT

I own a black RX8 and detail every Friday afternoon. Basic is a wash, vacuum, quick detail with Z6 or Z8. Every third week is a to up with Z2. 

It is just a routine. The work is relaxing and for me it is easier to do this routine rather than a full correction and reseal every 4 months.

Motivation is the pleasure of having a car everyone envies and admires.

Sent from your mums house on her phone.


----------



## chrisgreen

The C4 got a bit of an exterior clean yesterday on my day off.

Snowfoamed with ValetPro PH Neutral Snowfoam
Washed with Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax
Rims cleaned with ValetPro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner
Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel
Rinsed with Demon Shine, then dried
Black plastics dressed with Simonize Back To Black


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## Stezz

Finished 4 days days of paint correction last night and now deciding if the weather is going to stay dry long enough to wash it.


----------



## Naddy37

Usual daily wash of the e250. It wasn't overally grubby, infact, it wasn't  Couldn't be arsed getting the hosepipe out, so quick spray pre-wash, washed, rinsed using demon shine and watering can.

Glass done with AG Fast Glass, tyres dressed with AG vinyl n rubber care.


----------



## stez

Wash, rinse, clay, rinse, dry... Rain. Typical 

Back to it later.

Hey Stezz - nice name 

Sent from my HTC One X using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## themk2

I washed and hoovered the car yesterday, then on my travels there was spilled concrete all over the road, which wound up going all up the side of my car, the back, and all over the wheel arches 

Luckily I've managed to jetwash it off . Close one!


----------



## Guest

Got a busy weekend ahead though :buffer:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

themk2 said:


> I washed and hoovered the car yesterday, then on my travels there was spilled concrete all over the road, which wound up going all up the side of my car, the back, and all over the wheel arches
> 
> Luckily I've managed to jetwash it off . Close one!


Pheww that was close


----------



## Titanium Htail

Cleaned the wheels with some Smartwheels, even washed the car just got it dry then it rained, got some more Gunk on the engine bay and at peace with the DW.

John Tht.


----------



## themk2

Treated my new trainers to a good coat of I1, put them somewhere warm to dry (next to the power supply of my computer), and now I'm getting a headache from the fumes!

Looks like it's time to go out! lol


----------



## themk2

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Pheww that was close


Too close!...

I was sat wondering who the heck I'd complain to if it wouldn't come off!


----------



## chrisgreen

Came down to the car this morning to find the roof covered in bird ****. This was odd as my car is parked under cover in a car port with nowhere for wildlife other than insects to perch? Anyway, spent the first 20 mins this morning QDing the roof before the mess marred the paintwork. All came off cleanly, so no harm done.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Detailed the shower cubicle in the en suite today :lol:

Coat of Werkstat acrylic prime strong & a coat of AJT :thumb:

Love Werkstat me, did I tell you ...


----------



## gavlar1200

Finished machining the lupo today ready for edition tomorrow.


----------



## Junior Bear

Did my best to correct a Bonnet on a friends car. Japanese paint too so good bit of practice for me.

She had 'tried to get sticky stuff off the bonnet with a scouring pad'

So it was pretty bad!


















Washed entire car then Clayed the bonnet.

Borrowed a friends rotary and went for a blue 3m pad with ultrafina.

Decided to step up the pad to an orange hex then finished down with the blue 3m again.

I then got the da out and went over it with some white diamond glaze.

Then applied autofinesse power seal by da

Then applied autofinesse temptation

Came out pretty good I think!


























Not the best photos sorry


----------



## alfajim

cg glossworkz mine and dried with britemax spray and shine.
washed my brothers and his mrs' cars and aquawaxed them. (pay back for him cutting my lawns lol)


----------



## avit88

cheated and just cleaned the wheels, windows, lights and reg plates, you cant tell the rest is dirty


----------



## Jamie.

Enhancement detail on my cup today. 

AF Lather, dried down with i4d drying towel & z6.

Z2'd followed z6, amigo followed by z6.

Layer of zymol carbon, followed by z6 & z8.

Trims done with zaino z16.

Wheels iron-x'd, bilberry'd & then AF Mint rims & tyres done with z12.

Windscreen G1, G2 & G4.

Interior brisk on the roof lining, raceglaze alcantara cleaner & dr leather liquid on the seats.

Tempted to layer another coat of amigo, a layer of Zymol Vintage and another z6/z8 combo tomorrow morning.

So yeah, done quite a bit in all honesty 

I will get some pictures up tomorrow, was going to take some today but we was waiting ALL day for our new fridge freezer to be delivered but didn't deliver until 8pm!! LOL!

Jamie


----------



## Junior Bear

detailied a range rover with a mate today, turned into an enhancement detail after seeing the correction that could be achieved with a 3m finishing combo via rotary.

really starting to enjoy the rotary after only have a few tries with it, results are amazing!

not many photos, but you get the idea

befores, bad holograming and swirls


















after a 3 minute set with 3m blue pad and ultrafina

after shots


































really happy with the results, not 100% correction but this was just for a quick turn around for a sale.

used wheel woolies for the first time today aswell, what a set of tools they are! made cleaning the big range rover wheels easy! im converted!


----------



## Naddy37

The usual..., washed the e250, rinsed using Demon Shine, engine given wipe over, tyres and glass finished with AG.


----------



## matt303

Not really a detail but washed the car with and tried a few products I picked up at Waxstock.

Car washed with Angelwax ‘Superior Automotive Shampoo’, nice smell, rinsed off very very easy and didn't leave any streaking on the car. Then dried the car with a selection of towels including a cheapo asda one which was very fluffy if a little small, FK #425 was used while drying. Gave the windscreen a second application of Angelwax H2GO as my first go was a little patchy.

The products I tried for the first time were:

Serious Performance Ultra Carnauba Wax to top the wax up on the front bumper, very easy to use and left a very slick feeling and looking finish.

Dodo Juice - Supernatural Acrylic Spritz again very easy to use and slick finish.

Can see me grabbing either of these for a post wash shine and protection top up


----------



## Lupostef

Gave the VXR a snow foam and wash. QD'd with Auto Finesse Glisten, tyres And plastics dressed. Had to be a quick one as its going to left under a tree for 5 days and want a little added protection :lol:


----------



## alfajim

washed and aquawaxed the sisters fiesta.


----------



## Big Buffer

washed and let the a4 water spot. Went out in the early depth of darkness and complimented myself as a wan**r.
Oh well is my b day


----------



## LittleMissTracy

Hoovered, Washed and dried (wheels too) and used a DA on Albartho for the 1st time only on certain parts to see.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I washed my car with BTBM :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

compounded all of the a4 and refined passenger side and bonnet. (with help)

Rome may of been built in a day but correcting an audi cant be done


----------



## Bristle Hound

Did the interior of the Audi this afternoon

Good hoover & used a stiff brush on the mats. 
Dr. Leather leather wipes used on the seats, steering wheel & gear knob.
Remainder of surfaces treated to a coat of werkstat satin prot.

:detailer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Light Correction and Wolfs Hard Body on a Candy White VW Transporter for me today. They are HUGE


----------



## Hoochienoballs

Gave the Saxo a wash, clayed and a tickle with the DA and Scholl S3 to get rid of the sanding marks. Squeaky clean now.


----------



## 200 Alex

My clio 200 washed with auto finesse lather. Quick detailed with AF Finale. Glass with AF Crystal. Tyres with AF Satin and wheels sealed with mint rims.

It's also wearing tripple and tough coat from about a week ago.

Pics:


































































One under petrol station lights:


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash and q.d of the Audi, then a little detail on my old mountain bike before I sold it to my brother


----------



## yetizone

Applied Gtechniq C5 to my refurbed Passat alloys, then used the remainder on the plastic trim - now a nice jet black again.


----------



## Hoochienoballs

Vacuumed inside and mats
APC interior trim to get rid of sticky stuff
Interior glass cleaned 
Wheels done with TW Ice
2b wash
Paint sealed with TW sealer wax
Wheels sealed with FK1000p
Exterior glass cleaned

It's now raining


----------



## TheMilko2905

Well today, yesterday and today.
I started with cloudy pink 2003 Vauxhall Vectra and now I have a shiney red Vectra after spending a day & half with the DA.
Just got to dress the trim and tyres, then clean the glass.

See my other post titled, this weekends challenge.


----------



## Bratwurst

Took it out the garage, rain started, put it back in the garage.


----------



## themk2

Yesterday I cleaned the car for the first time I've had the chance in 3 weeks! She looks great!


----------



## dave-g

little interior detail on the audi today, seeing as the weather was nice 
all auto finesse, hoover everywhere, then hide cleaner and conditioner, spritz for the dash and cards, then triple for the doorshuts, followed by revive for the little plastic doorshut covers 

looks so nice, only for the mrs to ruin it all again haha


----------



## jlw41

Spent all weekend detailing this beast!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Did the usual weekly wash on the A6 at 4pm but spent all the day on my mates 86 205 1.6 GTI....in prep for my wedding in a couple of weeks....his car is taking the users to the venue....mine is taking me and my best man 

The car has been off the road for the past 4 years and not really been cleaned much....been dry stored but you can see the oxidisation on the paint!

Its all original and only done a mahoooosive 60 odd thousand miles!!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

I will 

Wash + Clay + Soft polish + Victoria Red  my clio after 1 year I detailed it to remove small defects,


----------



## VenomUK

Had my exhaust tips off, washed, polished, sealed x3 refitted. Now re-blacking the insides back to OEM look. 

Will get some pics up soon.


----------



## gatman

Removed my front wheels to clean properly, AF wheel cleaner, AF Oblitarate and sealed with AF Mint Rims.
Also gave the arches a good clean and will do the rears tomorrow


----------



## Natalie

Checked the weather forecast for tomorrow... not looking good


----------



## gatman

Natalie said:


> Checked the weather forecast for tomorrow... not looking good


I'd best get out there now and give it a quick wash :thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905

Snow foamed
Wheels & arches cleaned
PW Rinsed
2BM wash
Dried
2 Layers DJ Hard Candy wax
Polished all glass
PB wheel wax
Tyres dressed

All ready now for the Autumn weather.


----------



## jimmy16v

Tried out my new AS finish and really happy with it praying for no rain so I can do a wash and wax tomorrow after work


----------



## Junior Bear

Did all the prep work on the mrs Clio for tomorrow's winter detail


----------



## Jammy J

Applied Megs Endurance to the tyres.

That was all


----------



## SLM3

Doing my cambelt so Plenum, rocker covers off and being given the wrinkle paint treatment.
320 Sandpaper, scotchbrite, Primer and wrinkle paint then metal polish
Should look fab once complete


----------



## Junior Bear

Spent a few days on the mrs Clio,
should last through the winter now 

Interior
Hoovered
Ipa windows, buffed with mint merkin
Autofinesse spritz on dash and plastic surfaces
Jaffa clean sills
Cg fabric clean on seats then wetvacd
Autobrite berry freshener sprayed liberally everywhere lol!

Exterior
Snow foam
Very cherry and wheel woolies on the wheels
Surfex hd 20:1 with a nail brush on the tyres
Cg citrus wash and gloss strong to strip previous protection
Iron x
Tardis
Snow foamed again
Clayed
Washed again
Left to drip then moved into the garage
Windscreen polished then 3 coats of g1
Autobrite repel x2 on all other glass
Autofinesse tripple via white hex on the da for all paintwork
Autofinesse revive on trim
Cg Wheel sealant
Lsp is C1.5 topped with megs #16
Espuma rd50 on the tyres

And done


----------



## Naddy37

Not a lot today as been working. Daily clean of the alloys, dressed with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care.


----------



## gatman

Wheels cleaned and tyres dressed and gave the car a quick going over with the AF Finale and dressed the engine up a bit, all ready for its mot Tuesday 

Should pass just looking like it does!!


----------



## pxr5

After cleaning my wife's 1 series yesterday, I spent a couple of hours doing the interior. Not too bad a state, as she keeps it relatively clean, so really just a quick vacuum, and wipe down. It's a light grey inside, so shows any marks.


----------



## PugIain

i wiped some dead flies off my windscreen and gave the dash top some mr sheen.


----------



## marc147

Done the full works today


----------



## TheMilko2905

Hoovered the interior.
Cleaned all the internal glass.
Dressed all the interior plastics.
Cleaned and conditioned all the leather upholstery.










Took a photo of the early morning beading prior to doing the inside of the S1600.


----------



## jlw41

Great beading shot bud


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Washed my girlfriends car & then polished & waxed it.

She rinsed it off & hoovered it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

This today!


DSC02623 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## mattsbmw

washed the capri and applied autobrite Extreme Glaze to the roof with the DA


----------



## Singvogel

Cleaned all the glass and polished the headlight protectors.

S.


----------



## Willows-dad

Made the most of the weather and got a second layer of vics concours on. Gave the interior the once over too. 3 year old children aren't good for interiors!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Detailed the Audi over the weekend

Snow foamed with Magifoam
2BM with Dodo BTBM
Coat of Werkstat acrylic glos
All outside glass cleaned with AF Crystal
Tyres treated with my new found tyre treatment, Carplan Flash Dash 

Hoovered the car with my new Hetty hoover (bloody hell, these are seriously great bit of kit)
Interior surfaces treated with Werkstat satin prot
Leather wiped down with Dr.Leather leather wipes


----------



## Stezz

I had planned to do a quick wash and hoover, but had a few leaks in the garage to take care of and shelves and cabinets to build so I have somewhere to store all my detailing gear.

Cupboard 1 up and running


----------



## chrisgreen

Was up at Rutland Water yesterday with FrenchUK, so the car got a complete QDing to get the dust and grime off after the drive up from West London.

Today - mother nature is weeing all over the car (and probably will be for most of the week) so I'll be looking to wash it later in the week when I'm under cover at the girlfriend's flat.


----------



## ShiningScotsman

Gave SWMBO'ds Audi A1 a 20 min treat with the mixture of NoWet & GL Showroom Shine....its worth it to see her face light up and say "god its like brand new" - thank god she cant see all the imperfections I can


----------



## Sonia

Just a quick wash and little winter protectant.

First we washed the car with Autobrite Super Snow Foam.









































































Then we sealed it with Autibrite to seal & protect
















































































I'm pleased with the results and will seal it a few more times before the weather gets to bad.


----------



## Sonia

We normally use Magifoam but had ran out so used Super Snow foam instead but tbh I think it worked out well


----------



## Shuffty

Only waxed it yesterday, but the rain dried and I couldn't stand to look at it anymore, so.. 

Rinse / snow foam / rinse / dry / Poorboys QD+.

In all honesty, I think it was just an excuse to give the QD+ a try. 

It rained again a few hour later.


----------



## Junior Bear

had a huge spaceship to do today. nothing major, just a valet really, was messy inside real bad (owner has 4 young children so you can imagine) no pics of the interior though, had to crack on with it so no time


----------



## putzie

havnt done any for about 8 weeks , was busy rebuilding one of my cars and having a mare doing it , then was mega busy at work for a few weeks and then had a road traffic accident and not been well for weeks so done nothing at all tbh ! roll on being better


----------



## Bristle Hound

Cleaned the Audi today :detailer:

VP citrus pre-wash
2BM with Britemax Clean Max shampoo
Coat of Werkstat acrylic glos (QD)


----------



## Jimbob

Majorly hungover, attempted to clean the missus' cooper s. Lets just say it'll stay dirty til next weekend!


----------



## Drunkenalan

tidied up the detailing stuff!! thats all this weekend!


----------



## mini-eggs

Gave the inside a good going over with the hoover and wiped down all the plastics. 
Just snow foamed the outside to get the worst of the muck off


----------



## dan4291

Did my first ever proper clean on my Fabia vRS on Saturday, first time claying, SRP'ing and waxing.


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

None and my Evo is stinking


----------



## Natalie

Hoovered out the Anni and quick wash :detailer:
Found £2 in there as well :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+

only quick wash....


----------



## mr.t

Had intensions of cleaning the car today but then it got cold and i thought sod id il use the afternoon driving the car as its been garaged for ages.Then...it pails it down with rain and now iv got a very muddy car .


----------



## themk2

Today I gave the car a good wash on the outside... PW'd with Citrus PW, then had to use Tesco's wash/wax to do the clean, as I've not had any G-Wash left for a few months... :detailer:

I hoovered the boot and drivers side front/back, but when I got round to the passenger side the hoover (Vax) cut out and wasn't having any of it after that, it's going to have to go back!  Drat!

I'll be doing this again soon too, as my alloys have been getting quite a battering over the winter with tar and dirt. They're full of brake dust too, so they need doing!


----------



## purplechris

Clayed and sealed wheels and a normal weekly wash with pre citrus, magi foam, wash, dry, meg last touch


----------



## Naddy37

Did the usual daily clean of the e250. Tyres dressed with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care, glass done with AG Fast Glass.

I wish people would wipe their bloody feet before they got in my car though....


----------



## forge197

Back into detailing this year so kicked off the first weekend of the year that seemed suitable with a full clean, foam, clay, glaze, seal and wax.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296876

Really enjoyed it, nice way to spend the day.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

*Today....*

Jetwash
Bilberry on wheels n tyres, kent wheel microfiber
VP PH neutral snow
:detailer: 
Jetwash
Remnants of snow + Dodo super - 2 bucket.
:buffer: Menzerna 85RE (first time and wow it is brill, much preferr this to 3m ultrafina) via Dewalt rotary and farecla black pads.
Wash and dry.
Gtech C1.
Gtech exo (dont know how this will go as its way below recommended temps outside) :-( , nice to apply using carpro suede and applicator block ;-)
Bit of 'L1' on front seats ans s'wheel.

{_many thanks to i4 and ultimate finish :thumb:_}

Hope weather holds 8-o

Wish I had decent garage / workshop for all this :-(

And now knackered. :tumbleweed:
Time for my own sno' foam


----------



## Shariain

Though as I have not been nice to my wife's car for a long time I would treat it today. Pre washed with af citrus power, washed 2bm, clayed and then polished using cg butter wet wax. I also done a 50/50 with jetseal 109 and Dodo juice Rainforest rub just to see if I liked them might as well use her car as a guinea pig.


----------



## phillipnoke

Cleaned engine bay sprayed with 303 clean all the door struts then gave the car a good wash


----------



## age 555

experimented with my new pump sprayer and Valet pro snow foam , then 2bm with Dodo sour power, then Dodo Lime prime, topped off with Auto Finesse tripple, megs tyre shine and Rain x 2 in 1 

Fitted new Piaa h4 bulbs ...ran out of light for push fit led sidelights though :wall:


----------



## jack-c

I cleaned the car yesterday and spent this afternoon giving the clio a beasting down the back roads. The cars filthy now but it was so worth it. Awesome fun :driver:


----------



## Chrissyronald

Two quick washed today no pics though

Quick clean up of an Audi A5 and a Golf GTD


----------



## dan4291

Gave my Fabia vRS a quick wash with Magifoam, Megs Gold Class shampoo, Dooka Woolie Wash Pad and Wheel Mitt and Zaino Z6. Accidentally oversprayed the snow foam over my girlfriends Kia Picanto so had to clean that too!


----------



## mattsbmw

Wash my Vectra today, first time in 5-6 weeks 

Had my dad visit twice to wash both his lotus and BMW as their outside tap is out of action.


----------



## slineclean

Gave car a hour wash ( quick blow over ) with AF Lather. 

Car looked a nice wet look. Car has got its first service tomorrow and wanted it clean to help them see it does not need cleaning. Ive printed 3 lots of signs off and got my rear view mirror DW sign at the ready ( plus the sellotape ) i caught the hook part against door handle and it broke.


----------



## chopper602

I put a coat of AG SRP followed by AG HD wax on the roof of my GT86. The bonnet got a coat of Bouncers Sherbet Fizz, mostly 'cos I love the smell of it!!


----------



## pharmed

Quick wash of the outside and deep clean of the interior with new OEM floor mats fitted.


----------



## weemax

Flat out yesterday and today. Wheels off cleaned and sealed, archers cleaned, de tar, clay, washed, dried. 2 coats 915.

Types out a lot easier than it was :lol:

inside not even touched yet...


----------



## Buckweed

Gave the 6 a wash and brush up, including removing the odd scratch or two and let the Dyson get the inside looking fresh. :buffer:


----------



## mr.t

weathers looking decent for tommorow .Earliest i can get home is 3 and probarbly my best chance to give the car a clean if it stays bright.Im going to atleast try out the nilfisk p.w.IF ican get time im going to go get G3 detox and try that out and i would love to srp the car and stick some z2 and z6 on but not sure if time will permit tommorow, so might have to just be a quick clean.


----------



## Shariain

Just managed to finish putting on Angel Wax Guardian before the rain started today.










Loving the beads.


----------



## Naddy37

Gave the Viano a quick clean, wiped the engine down, drove it back to the boss. Back home, cleaned the e250.

I'm knackered...


----------



## m18nye

Sorted and clean all my detailing kit. New box for all the bottled stuff and shelving for the hoover, Autosmart Smartool, bulk bottles and MF clothes.

Cleaning days Saturday before I head to Cornwall for a week off


----------



## Bratwurst

I wiped my stereo and heating controls with an MF while I sat in a queue.


----------



## Junior Bear

Lorenzo said:


> I wiped my stereo and heating controls with an MF while I sat in a queue.


Best one yet!!! Haha


----------



## Shariain

Gave the father in laws van a quick wash and topped off with Angel wax Guardian. Total time about 7hrs but looking at it now it was a very rewarding time spent.


----------



## R0B

Put Gtechniq C2 V3 on my bonnet to test it , nothing else done to the car mind you lol.


----------



## Bratwurst

Sounds like a painful affliction.. Ringstones


----------



## Dangerroush

What did I do, I got my car really dirty, and now hoping for a dry Sunday, I'm trying something new, I have run out of snow foam, and bought citrus per wash to try instead. I also bought the cheap pump action spray bottle that was on the site last week, so should've fun as the car is black, and absolutely minging...


----------



## Dangerroush

The red car in my avatar sits in the garage untill the roads are dry and the sun is out, don't want any salty **** on that baby


----------



## Shariain

Lorenzo said:


> Sounds like a painful affliction.. Ringstones


No I actually find it very therapeutic.


----------



## chrisgreen

Zero detailing down today. Despite having an undercover parking space to work with at the girlfriend's place, it was simply too wet, windy and cold to do anything.

A shame, as I even had my 12v cordless pressure washer charged up and ready to go:


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## acrebo

Lovely sunny day down in the South West today...


----------



## Dangerroush

As the above thread, used the citrus per wash, in a pump sprayer diluted 600ml to 4ltrs water...Let it dwell for 5 minutes, and Kerpow.....soooo much better than snow foam, removed all crud, totally


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Not today, but this was yesterday's fun :thumb:


----------



## Keir

I've started removing the swirls the garage kindly added for me.


----------



## JasonH20URF

acrebo said:


> Lovely sunny day down in the South West today...
> 
> View attachment 29424
> 
> 
> View attachment 29425
> 
> 
> View attachment 29426


South west hey? We're abouts not many of us from down here


----------



## acrebo

I'm just outside Exeter mate, sleepy little village called Thorverton. You?

Yeah, not a lot of detailing gurus down this way... need to plan a trip to the Midlands to get the car properly done!


----------



## tones61

JasonH20URF said:


> South west hey? We're abouts not many of us from down here


plymouth,:wave:


----------



## furby-123

sorted out the paintwork on a lexus is200, will get pictures when it returns to me next friday for the engine bay and interior to be done, it was to dark by the time i got it finished today to get any good pics


----------



## themk2

She's had a citrus pre-wash, wash, dry and a hoover, as well as the dash and all the interior wiped down with APC/water. Oh and I've got rid of all the wrappers and random items of clothing that I've accrued over the last fortnight! lol!

Then I took off wheel number 3 for its bi-annual full detail lol. I'd done 2 last weekend, and I'll do the other on Monday!


----------



## Mike1975

Pre wash show foam and 2 bm wash quick wash of wheels and arches gonna take them off next couple of days g1 on windscreen wet sanded the headlights they were in a bad way
















And had a bash at wet sanding the bonnet


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Bilberry, Iron X, clay, Rejuvenate and Mint Rims to all four alloys.


----------



## themk2

Mike1975 said:


> ... wet sanded the headlights they were in a bad way


Absolutely cracking job with the headlights, Mike! They look brand new. Well done! :argie:


----------



## sssingletrack

I picked up some Malco Rejuvenator and a sample pot of some new wax. Then cracked on with removing swirls in my classic Beetle.


----------



## themk2

She got the full shebang yesterday...

PW, 2BM, clay bar, tar removal, polish, IPA, C1.5 Seal.

Though I think I've done more harm than good with the polish... I got the marring out that I caused with the clay bar, but polishing by hand I've managed to get a bit of hologramming.

I'll get better polishing with practice, and she'll do for now!


----------



## herbiedacious

sssingletrack said:


>


Looking good:thumbup:
Is that a Stratos lurking in the garage?


----------



## Benjay

Spent seven hours doing my integra, my mates ssangyong and my better halves fiesta ( the fiesta was gone when I eventually got round to takings a few pictures )


----------



## JakeVW

I managed to get round to doing the Gf's beetle on saturday, the poor thing has only been washed once or twice this year.

I gave it a rinse down with PW.

I then cleaned the wheels using wonder wheels and the brush that comes with it.

Started with this.

Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

Using wonder wheels and the little brush which turned out to be better then I thought.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

After rinsing them down again with the PW, once dry gave me this comparison.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

I then washed the car using the 2bm with Kleen Freaks shampoo, and going round the car with apc in a spray bottle and another brush getting in the little nooks and crannys and the door jams.

Starting with this.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

Leaving me with this.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

After it was washed, I dried the car using my CG wooly mammoth and meguiars ultimate QD as a drying aid.

I then polished the bonnet, boot & wings with SRP, I'd never used SRP until then & I'm quite happy with the results, it's really easy to apply and really easy to buff off leaving decent results.

A start to finish photo.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

and a couple of finished photo's which aren't that great.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

and this photo again because I just love how deep and glossy the paint looks when cleaned, tbh I should clean it more often because it's such a rewarding colour to clean.


Untitled by J.J.1992., on Flickr

All pictures were taken on my iPhone so not great amazing quality but I'm happy with how they came out.


----------



## Bratwurst

^ Good results


----------



## Bristle Hound

Did our Audi A4 yesterday :thumb:

VP Citrus Pre-Wash followed by a blast of the PW
2BM wash with lambswool washmitt using Wolf's white satin shampoo
Coat of Werkstat AJT

Leather interior cleaned with Dr. Leather leather wipes
Interior surfaces cleaned with Werkstat satin prot
:detailer:


----------



## marksnoop

2hr session including wash wax an hoover as it just needed a top up. Ovni yellow cupra R


----------



## sssingletrack

herbiedacious said:


> Looking good:thumbup:
> Is that a Stratos lurking in the garage?


Its a replica Stratos, yes.


----------



## CodHead

Gave the courtesy car I'm using a going over with Project 32 before I take it back tomorrow. Looks a lot shinier than when I picked it up this morning!:lol:


----------



## bigbadjay

First post on this thread 

Todays wash nothing special, and yesterdays wheel clean and seal and painted brake disk hubs with hammerite silver.
The cars not seen any polish since november,apart from a big scuff on the bonnet from a football... I have SRP and HD wax ready to go when i do.

Anyway hope you enjoy










































Got to say... Iron x is my new favourite product. The stuff is mind boggleing what power it posesses


----------



## Hercs74

Today I did my Friends Fiesta again.. Was in great need of a good clean outside, inside and engine bay..!!!

I started at 0930 and finished at 1400. That did not include getting ready and set up. 4.5 hours work time..!!!

I will go through process and post before after pics a little later..!!!!

Update to follow soon ... ��

So here are some before pictures... They don't emphasise the state of the vehicle. It was last washed etc 13 weeks ago.




























And some after shots, with reflection..














So the process.... HP Rinse to cool bodywork, followed by snow foam and 10 minute dwell time. Wheels and tyres washed

HP rinse, and washed, one panel at a time.

Car dried. Glass topped up with C2v3. I coat of FK1000p applied to paint work.

Interior hoovered. Dash and plastic trim, cleaned with AF Quick detailer. Interior glass cleaned with AG Glass Compound. Plastic around door seal / Kick plate and foot pedals cleaned with APC.

Engine bay cleaned with APC and PW rinsed on low pressure. Done with engine running and warm. Engine bay dried and treated with AG Vinyl & rubber care.

All in all not a bad turn around. The vehicle was originally given a full deep clean (detail) in July 2012. This is the vehicles 3rd wash....


----------



## Elliott19864

Did mine and the mrs car, washed and a Zaino top up, ZAIO, Z2, Z5


----------



## nick_mcuk

I washed the A6 the 205 and Sarah's Saab 93


----------



## Pookini

Well yesterday i washed, clayed and polished with tripple. Then today i topped with gtech c2v3


----------



## tamkingho200

Just bought a DAS6 Pro and cariglass with the 5" glass polish pad, G1


----------



## devitt

Detailed this today, fairly new volkswagen up 1000 miles in.


----------



## nick.s

Washed, hand polished and sealed my Vectra, washed the missus Corsa.


----------



## bmerritt87

Washed dried and QD 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AKA Pabs

I polished out some damaged caused by my wing mirror glass coming off at 65mph and hitting door and rear arch. Some small gouges left down to the metal, about 5, 1mm left. Goes in on Friday to be touched up.

On the plus side the top coat damage was 99% corrected.


----------



## cleaningfreak

did my bonnet  took ages to do it , now getting paranoid if anyone will scratch it :devil:


----------



## Swift Sport 60

Started wet sanding my car but only managed to do the wing and got bored.


----------



## Hercs74

I also started wet sanding my BMW... Did the rear bumper... See below thread..!!!!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=306077


----------



## Brizee

I managed to polish out a wet-sanding mark that i hadn't quite removed from a previous correction last week on my rear quarter. The light just caught it so that i noticed a very faint sanding mark.

A bit of G3 on my medium Megs Pad (Yellow) followed by some Menzerna Final Finish on my Megs Polishing Pad (Black)....the sanding mark has now gone and it looks nice and glossy...just need to shoot all of the flipping birds that seem to want to unload as they fly over!!


----------



## sprocketser

Pookini said:


> Well yesterday i washed, clayed and polished with tripple. Then today i topped with gtech c2v3


Fiat should send some of these in Canada mate , we only get the lovely 500 for now , maybe later on .

Great job on your ride mate !


----------



## Clyde

My mates M3. Will get some more pictures up soon.


----------



## trailertrash

As a start to my serious detailing life, I done the trim round the sills and bumpers. I'm pleased with the initial result, but hopefully will improve.


DSCF0625 (Medium) by trailertrashav, on Flickr


----------



## svended

Did a neighbours bike a week or so ago.



So he brought round another of his toys to do.


----------



## Hercs74

I continued wet sanding and refining the bonnet on my BMW ..!!!!










Not bad. Considering the 1 Series seems to suffer real bad with orange peel, compared with rest of BMW range.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## connormsmith

Used my new valet pro citrus pre wash, jet washed it, 2BM with my new valet pro shampoo and dried with the dodo drying towel. Well impressed with the valet pro range.


----------



## Dave28uk

Can't wait to get a das6 getting tired of doing everything by hand 

2BM, clayed the car, then took out some swirls as best I could with ultimate compound, then finished off with NXT tech wax


----------



## dan4291

Great results. What pad did you use?


----------



## Dave28uk

dan4291 said:


> Great results. What pad did you use?


Just the purple sponge applicator pad that came with meguiars NXT tech kit, then a micro fibre pad to apply the wax


----------



## dave955

Started machining the side of my cav


----------



## Natalie

I tidied up the cupboard in the kitchen where all the detailing stuff is kept if that counts :lol:


----------



## sprocketser

Did cleaned the interior of my mother s car , aside from leather seats & vacuum . next weekend .


----------



## furby-123

started a detail on a mk6 gti golf, have been taking pictures tracking my progress and will be up on thursday hopefully


----------



## chrisgreen

Nothing too exciting today, just gave the interior a good clean and wiped everything down with Megs Interior Detailer.


----------



## Hercs74

Doing the other half of my bonnet....!!!! Not quite sure what's the darkest red... Me or the car..!!!!!


----------



## bazz

gave my mums car a good wash and wax today and loved every minute of it in the sun


----------



## alexjb

Gave my sisters Fiat 500 a nice wash, decon, glaze and wax today. As it is coming up to its first birthday soon!


----------



## Natalie

Washed, clayed, blackholed & waxed the Anni today. It was a good excuse to be outside.


----------



## iPlod999

Nothing. That thing called work gets in the way. Gggggrrrrrr.


----------



## Naddy37

iPlod999 said:


> Nothing. That thing called work gets in the way. Gggggrrrrrr.


+ 1....

Thankfully, C2 is holding its shine quite well.


----------



## sprocketser

sprocketser said:


> Did cleaned the interior of my mother s car , aside from leather seats & vacuum . next weekend .


Done sooner than I thought .


----------



## Junior Bear

BMW M3 CS yesterday, stunning colour









BMW X6 today


----------



## iPlod999

Junior Bear said:


> BMW M3 CS yesterday, stunning colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.


----------



## s29nta

Did my motor today ( on early shift this week) so it was nice to soak up some sun and finally get some quality detailing time to myself:thumb:


----------



## Brooklands

Washed (Megs Ultimate wash and wax shampoo), QD (Mothers CG), Kleers metal polished exhausts and Zaino tyre dressings on both Saabs (9000 Aero & 9-3 Aero vert) tonight......how lovely to have nice long evenings!!


----------



## Forbez

Just got in from washing and waxing my wheels, and cleaning the interior glass.

Washed the car on Sunday.


----------



## Ns1980

Last night I freshened up mine after it was serviced at the weekend (the DEALER didn't touch it thankfully):

Auto Finesse Avalanche
GTechniq UV Wash
Britemax BlackMax (bonnet only)
Swissvax Crystal Rock (bonnet only)
Auto Finesse Finale (rest of car)
Nanolex Trim Rejuvenator on rear wiper arm

Very pleasing results.


----------



## KmChoPs

Nice Ceramic coating on a Audi A6 Avant Quattro SLine Black Edition for Mate of mine. Nice in the sun ;-)


----------



## Junior Bear

Not detailing, valeting really

But thought I'd share the porn!


----------



## Patr1ck

I did a roof seal and basic wash on a Mercedes E350 cab a bit tricky with the sun through


----------



## Hercs74

Today I gave my BMW a could clean, although I have an ongoing project to reduce orange peel I can't do anything for 3 weeks so thought best I give it a could clean and LSP top up...

Open end hose rinse
MagiFoam snow foam (20 min dwell)
Wheels cleaned
PW Rinse
Tyres scrubbed with G101
Iron X
Rinsed
Tardis
Rinsed
2 BM wash
PW rinse
Clayed (BH Medium)
Dried with Uber yellow towel
Difficult reach areas dried with vacuum on blow.
Panels all ready wet sand corrected topped up with Gtechniq c2v3
All other panels given 2 coats of FK 1000p
Tyres dressed with CG New Look Gel
All glass, headlamps & rear lamps coated with Gtechniq G5
Interior wiped down with AF Interior Quick Detailer
Interior vacuumed


----------



## Naddy37

Not a lot...

Cleaned the alloys on the e250, then cleaned the leather seats.


----------



## SamC

some i got today shame i didnt get any prior to these but after the pols used there fairy liquid on my dads bonnet that striped it back to this horrible coat on top of the paint. i told him id clean it haha!



also first timer, auto revitalise products used.


----------



## grahamstaines

My neighbours looked at me in a strange way today. I'm not sure why...


----------



## s29nta

grahamstaines said:


> My neighbours looked at me in a strange way today. I'm not sure why...
> [/QUOT
> 
> Top job:thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Graham I waxed my kettle, toaster & coffee machine the other day :thumb:


----------



## connormsmith

A 7 and a half hour wash, decontamination and wax on the girlfriends mini. Still more to do with it, needs an interior clean and the wheels need a more acidic wheel cleaner to take off the 5 year brake dust thats eating away at her wheels. 

Now my dad wants me to do his muscle car. Brilliant, its only 6.5 by 17 feet long and covered in chrome haha.


----------



## VwChrisvW

I had to do some work on a chuffing injector today so it was rude not to eh!


----------



## kempe




----------



## Kenny Powers

@ grahamstaines, bloody good job on the mower mate!
It's crossed my mind on a few occasions to do mine, but I always managed to pull back - I reckon it'd be the last straw if the wife copped it.She'd probably have me committed!
Anyway, mine has that horrible hammered finish that never looks good no matter what you do with it.

Now, to get back on topic, today I started experimenting with mixes of a concentrated citrus cleaner and snowfoam in the eternal quest to come up with my own ultimate touchless wash.
This will be a long term project if I have the nerve to stick with it - my method of comparison is how much dirt is on my white mf drying towel, which is obviously going to reintroduce swirls.
We'll see.......


----------



## Titanium Htail

Gave the wheels on the bus some love, sorting my man cave out, who bought all this detailing stuff !!!

Have a great wash day, John Tht.


----------



## themk2

Nothing today, but she was washed on Wednesday


----------



## ianrobbo1

Gave the girlfriends car a once over, finished just in time for the rain, so I'm taking my newly dead Karcher apart to see if it can be fixed!!:wall:


----------



## themk2

ianrobbo1 said:


> Gave the girlfriends car a once over, finished just in time for the rain, so I'm taking my newly dead Karcher apart to see if it can be fixed!!:wall:


Mine is fubar too, if you fix it, you can fix mine too  lol! :thumb:


----------



## Keir

Polished one wheel so far.


----------



## Rascal_69

Currently working away on my car.

Just quick once over. Polishes are gtechinque p1 and sonax perfect finish.


----------



## PugIain

I gave mine a rinse using the Welsh rain


----------



## chrisgreen

Nothing this weekend sadly 

Plans had to change yesterday and had a lay-in today. Will try and wash the car one day this week instead.


----------



## CSully94

Much needed wash and vac, wasted so much water when washing it due to being obsessed with the beading of RainX on the glass and the several layers of 476  Bottoms of the door panels weren't quite beading as much as I'd like, so they got some more wax, and then I called that a day.


----------



## chrisgreen

CSully94 said:


> Much needed wash and vac, wasted so much water when washing it due to being obsessed with the beading of RainX on the glass and the several layers of 476  Bottoms of the door panels weren't quite beading as much as I'd like, so they got some more wax, and then I called that a day.


There is no such thing as wasted or too much water when washing a car


----------



## ImDesigner

I gave the Mini a clean and top up with C2V3 in time for its inspection 2 on Tuesday. Looking sharp.


----------



## ianrobbo1

ImDesigner said:


> I gave the Mini a clean and top up with C2V3 in time for its inspection 2 on Tuesday. Looking sharp.


:thumb: I love that stuff!!:thumb: used some on the girlfriends car today, though it didn't really need it, as I stuck some on a fortnight ago!!


----------



## ImDesigner

ianrobbo1 said:


> :thumb: I love that stuff!!:thumb: used some on the girlfriends car today, though it didn't really need it, as I stuck some on a fortnight ago!!


It's the first time I've used it and I couldn't believe the slickness it gave to the bodywork and glass. Just unbelievable.

I've been using Sonax Brilliant Shine QD for the last month or so and I bought it along with C2V3 from Waxstock. C2 hasn't had a look in until today but I think that may change now, depending on water behavior.


----------



## Demetrios72

Washed, polished and waxed the Mrs Golf today

Armor All HD wash

AG Radiant Wax -new formula
AB Obsession wax
AS Highstyle for tyre
AS Trim wizard for plastic trim
AS Glass Clear for glass
PB Wheel Seal for alloys
AF Mercurt for tailpipes

Looks very nice :wave:


----------



## dabhand

Car show today so a quick clean before going, meet in McD's and parked under a tree, another clean in the car park before leaving to remove bird mess, then at the show get put near a tree and get pollen/sap fallout, so washed again when I got home.
So 4 seperate cleans in 36 hours.


----------



## Blackmondie

Gave the beemer it's first wash of the newyear...


----------



## Sutty 90

Just a interior detail when I got it back from the mechanics. I intend to do the rest this weekend 

Sutty.


----------



## Pittsy

Nice wash today with a top up of BSD, hadn't been cleaned for 3 weeks so was minging. 
Was planning on doing the inside too but ran out of time:thumb:
Did try my new angled wheel woolie and it was great :thumb:


----------



## SKY

Full winter prep today - albeit a few months late as I have been so busy but wanted to find time for the winter prep before I go back to work as I have had salt all over the car!! - was a lovely day 12c in Essex. 

Started with a wash with Fareca Detox
Bilt Hamber Korrosol Iron Remover
Tar Removed with Tardis
Clay with valet Pro yellow clay and a hot bucket of water
Wash again with Detox
Dry

Pulled the car into the garage:

Polished with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid
Cleaned the panels with Bilt Hamber Cleaner Fluid
1 Coat of Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Also did G1 on the front screen.

Took approx 6hrs but I worked like a Trojan, looking stunning now but going our to London tomorrow in it and its meant to be ****ing down all day but at least its now protected.


----------



## dubber

SKY said:


> Full winter prep today - albeit a few months late as I have been so busy but wanted to find time for the winter prep before I go back to work as I have had salt all over the car!! - was a lovely day 12c in Essex.
> 
> Started with a wash with Fareca Detox
> Bilt Hamber Korrosol Iron Remover
> Tar Removed with Tardis
> Clay with valet Pro yellow clay and a hot bucket of water
> Wash again with Detox
> Dry
> 
> Pulled the car into the garage:
> 
> Polished with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid
> Cleaned the panels with Bilt Hamber Cleaner Fluid
> 1 Coat of Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
> Also did G1 on the front screen.
> 
> Took approx 6hrs but I worked like a Trojan, looking stunning now but going our to London tomorrow in it and its meant to be ****ing down all day but at least its now protected.


Think of the beading 👍


----------



## SKY

LOL - I have left it in the garage tonight so in the morning first thing I might give it a quick coat of Bilt Hamber QD!


----------



## pajd

Intended to only wash my alloys today so I could try out the wheel woolies I bought recently. Ended up giving the car a pre-wash then full wash. Used the Dodo Juice Born to be Mild Shampoo I bought the other day and have to say its a fantastic shampoo!


----------



## Smithyithy

Normal wash and dry. It wasn't dirty tbh as it's barely moved over Xmas, but it had been 2.5 weeks since it's last clean so thought I'd do it to end my 'holiday'.










Got outside at 9am just as the sun was coming over, freezing still but a nice bright morning.. Let the car warm up to melt some ice then headed round the corner to the hardware shop for a new hose gun.. Parked in the sun so by half 9 the car was ice-free. :driver:

Gave the arches, sills and wheels a good bit of attention due to driving through some salt and grit when I did go out last week. Then 2x snow foam and 2BM wash, rinse, dry.

Some of the snow foam froze on the driveway, I nearly went flying! :lol:

Finished before 1 but around midday the sun buggered off and a layer of fog came over (still here now) - dropped a couple of degrees I think.

Thank God for thermal layers and waterproof gloves!


----------



## Jag 63

Had to wait till 12:00hrs then still had to move car on the road into the sun to melt the ice on it, after a while back onto the driveway gravel. Sprayed Valet Pro Citrus pre cleaner p/w off then snow foamed ( Ultimate Snow Foam ) washed two bucket method with Auto Finesse Lather. Towel dried off sprayed with A/F Oblitarate to detar, rinsed/dried sprayed with Valet Pro Dragons Breath never been done in the last three years at least surprised how little came out and had sprayed the whole car.
Snow foamed and washed again dried tried to apply A/G Rapid Detailer but dew forming so gave up on that, but when last done 4/5 weeks ago with Jet Seal topped off with Dodo Juice Diamond White its still beading after all this today and a couple of washes inbetween so happy. Going next Monday to be undersealed and winter protected while its there.


----------



## WT Taggarit

I detailed my daughters riding trainers BMW this weekend.


----------



## WT Taggarit

Also got my wife's Challenger ready to met the public.


----------



## camerashy

Nice shots,,welcome to the Forum and may I be the first one to 'thank you' Sir


----------



## foggy4ever

Let my brother have a play with my Das-6 on his wife's black mx-5 boot.


----------



## Kirkyworld

Today I'm have all the wheels off of my project cat and removing all the wheel weigh tape!! wish me luck.


----------



## bradleymarky

The car got a wash on new years day so i`ve just run the vac over it this morning. also used the imperial wax interior cleaner and have to say its pretty good.


----------



## Smithyithy

Well I did set my alarm for 9am, wanting a decent sleep because I've been exhausted recently, but ended up snoozing it for much longer than that. So, didn't get outside until after 1 and I'd said I was going to clean my sisters car and her boyfriends bike.

A very speedy 3 hours followed, nice afternoon though, but very windy.

I had a chance to try out some of the £1 Halfords bargains a few of us on here managed to pick up, and a couple of products from the company she works for.

No before or during photos, only these quick after shots unfortunately:

Chloe's little 106, hadn't been cleaned since early December. It needs a full weekend decon and thorough correction to be fair, but she wasn't fussed. I did the outside, she did the inside. Trim and tyres I can do tomorrow after my car. Photos and products we used:









































































So while we were doing that, Tom washed his bike.. Pre-clean spray, quick soapy wash, rinse and dry. Then I brought it inside to wax and clean all the detailed parts, nooks and crannies etc. It was filthy when we started as he uses it every single day.









































Cheers.


----------



## Corfate

Did my wheels, then very promptly called it a day and retreated inside with numb hands and feet!


----------



## 123HJMS

Haven't cleaned my car in 4 months 😳


----------



## MDC250

Coated one winter wheel with two lots of DLUX and two applications of Gyeon Tire.

Will finish the rest tmw using different products on each wheel...


----------



## Meta5

Just a quick blast with the power wash, in the dark and snow starting to fall, WINTER...!


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the e-class chauffeur work horse using ONR. 30 mins later, nice clean car. 

Still can't quite get my head around how this stuff works, but, it does, so, well happy with the results.


----------



## m500dpp

skipped out my wife's and daughter's cars after months of going to the stables, utterly disgusting dont know how they can drive cars in that state, damn horses!


----------



## Soul boy 68

I woke up this morning and opened the curtains to a nice Blue sky and thought great, maintenance wash time. Stepped outside after breakfast to a cold biting wind and thought, NO WAY!. I am better off waiting until the spring if this keeps on. My S1 is now minging but I will enjoy my spring detail when the time comes. :detailer:


----------



## Pittsy

Mrs P's motor, inside and out... 
She was well happy, 4weeks since its last clean and it was minging :thumb:


----------



## tightlines

Thought about doing mine and the Mrs car today but need to sort out my new water filter out first, suppose I could of not used it and just do them, don't think another week will make a difference.they are both rotten


----------



## s29nta

done the daily driver inside and out, no pics as was looking like rain and that did bring an end to the fun. Some nice beeding now anyway:thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

U still using the ngps Nige?


----------



## s29nta

moonstone mo said:


> U still using the ngps Nige?


yes mate, great stuff. I will have a few weeks using it but then switch back to the wax detail spray and use that for a while, love both you see!:thumb:


----------



## Southy1978

I woke up to nice blue skies so thought i'd get to use the new pressure washer and foam lance, got all the gear outside and it started raining and blowing a gale! I WILL get to use the kit and clean my new car


----------



## moonstone mo

s29nta said:


> yes mate, great stuff. I will have a few weeks using it but then switch back to the wax detail spray and use that for a while, love both you see!:thumb:


Know what u mean pal,all part of the fun:thumb:


----------



## s29nta

moonstone mo said:


> Know what u mean pal,all part of the fun:thumb:


keeps us off the streets:lol::thumb:


----------



## moonstone mo

s29nta said:


> keeps us off the streets:lol::thumb:


Pmsl:lol:


----------



## Naddy37

Gave the e-class chauffeur work horse a quick wash using ONR. 30 mins later, nice and shiny e-class....


----------



## R0B

Got all my gear ready to go 

Started raining 

Packed it all away :lol:


----------



## MDC250

Thought there may be a window of opportunity between hail but no I am required to tidy the house and entertain DD.

Not like she works 3 days a week and I have no time to myself, ever it seems


----------



## msb

Wash and a coat of Beading Marvellous


----------



## dave-g

Just about to give the wagon a clean..... And rain. :wall: lots of it.


----------



## stumpy90

Just stopped for the day. Will continue tomorrow, doing a one stage polish and full decon & clean on a friends 911 turbo.


----------



## rory1992

Washed both mine and the Mrs cars but hers is going to its new owner tonight and we have our new to us car so will give that a good going over tomorrow, looking forward to it


----------



## JacobDuBois




----------



## Jag 63

Cleaned the interior and wheels too cold to give it a wash, which was my intention will have to wait till Friday now. Used Meguiars interior quick Detailer and Auto finesse Revive/Dressle inside,and just soapy water on wheels as covered in Zaino Z6 water just run off when rinsed.


----------



## dan_h

Gave mine it's first clean since Xmas. (I know I'm ashamed aswell!!)

Have got a few new products I've been desperate to try out so finally got round to trying them out today.

AF citrus power on the lower half left to dwell for a few mins
Then carbon collective satsuma snow foam on top and left for further 5 mins. Jet washed it all off. 
2BM wash with juicy details Apple bomb shampoo. (Very nice shampoo) 
Clayed with farecla mitt and soapy water
Polished with AF tripple
Then applied AF Ultra glaze. 
Then a layer of AF desire. 
Tyres dressed with Dr Beasleys tire conditioner.

Really chuffed with the results and finish. Can't wait for the weather to improve so I can get it done more regularly!!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my car it's first maintenance wash since December 28th and boy did my S1 need it. The usual wheel wash using VP Bilberry wheel cleaner then spray Meguire's APC to the wheel arches and gave them a good scrub with Mothers fender brush then used VP CItrus pre wash to lower panels followed by a rinse then used the last of my Nanolex reactivating shampoo all foamed up then 2BM and finally a spot free rinse using Aqua Gleam and left the car to dry natrually. I don't bother drying the car because of the dew that will form and lower temperatures at night.


----------



## camerashy

Thought about it, then decided to do nothing


----------



## Ben_W

I took a perfectly good 306 Rallye to pieces and stripped the paint off of some of it.....:lol:


----------



## Starburst

I was going to give her a good wash today but the weather has been rubbish, saying that I've been too busy today anyway. 

I'll try again next weekend.


----------



## MDC250

Have posted elsewhere on other threads but brining it all together...

Objective today was to fit winter wheels which had been deep cleaned a few weeks ago. Running a fun test of 4 LSPs and 4 tyre dressings.

Couldn't bring myself to leave the car as it was. It was filthy...





































Had a small sample of Power Maxed TFR applied 10:1 via Mesto Foamer then PWd off. Kid you not this stuff lifted a good 95%+ of the above crud. No pics of that I'm afraid. Want to do a proper review of that with more time, maybe against my current favourite pre wash product VP CPW.

Snow foamed with last of The Car Salon Car-Moll Afoam, really good foam this.

Used CG Mr Pink which I won as a prize from Kurowerks, along with the products in pic below thanks again Mikey 










Quick dry then half the car (passenger side) had V07 applied and the other BMD Lazarus Hybrid.










Quick finished shots as really needed to make sure the wheels were on today. 3 hours and 15 minutes from starting including packing up and changing all wheels over (you can tell how much time the TFR saved me!) and how quick the V07 and Lazarus Hybrid were to apply...














































Had my first run out with a Dooka wash pad, so good it's unreal and can't believe I've done without one before now. Noodle mitts are used on sills and very bottom sections, felt like wading through treacle in comparison. Will use with a different shampoo next time but suspect it makes all shampoos lather up and it just glides effortlessly over the paint, even mine which so needs a deep clean.

Finally first go of these...made working on the car in reasonably cold weather a doddle


----------



## nog

Got as far as the car and looked at the inch of frozen snow/hail on the roof at 11am and thought I`ll give it a miss


----------



## pajd

Due to the rain, sleet and snow my car hadn't been washed in 2 weeks.
So with the weather dry (but freezing) I gave it a clean.

Alloys cleaned with AG bodywork shampoo
Cirtus pre-wash using a Mesto Foamer
Car washed with Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo (I love this stuff)
Car then sprayed with AG Aqua Wax to top up the protection and dried off


----------



## stumpy90

Did a maintenance wash on the wife's fiesta today and did a full decon with one stage enhancement polish on a friends porsche. Here's a few pictures if you're interested.











While I was cleaning said wheels I spotted this...


So had to pop into work for a swift puncture repair. He was well happy.

Anyway, few reflection shots from the fiesta..


----------



## s29nta

didnt do any, shame on me!. Must do better:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Stumpy...bet your mate was chuffed tyre was repairable, can't see a replacement being cheap


----------



## stumpy90

Lol no they aren't. He asked to have a look under it while it was on the ramp at work too, so worked out well


----------



## Dougnorwich

stumpy90 said:


> Lol no they aren't. He asked to have a look under it while it was on the ramp at work too, so worked out well


Blimey a porsche in oulton whatever next !!!!

Can't see the marring on the wife's car mate, did that work out ok ??

I want a porsche, ball and made me buy that 5 series.....


----------



## stumpy90

Carlton Colville! Lol

It's there mate, but rob kindly sold me more to try again with for a big discount. That thing went like ****


----------



## clap

Yesterday on my 997 I prewashed with SP Citrus cleaner, then snowfoamed with Bilt Hamber Autofoam, then washed with FK Shampoo and then dried using SP Quick detailer vs2. 

Looked good afterwards.


----------



## J306TD

Just a maintenance wash


----------



## Mark R5

AG Alloy Wheel Seal x2 at £3 each from Halfords. Perfect timing as I'm just about out. 

Decent for a quick clean on the wheels and I love the smell of it


----------



## neilb62

Popped the corner trims off the bumpers off the e39, cleaned all the crap out from behind them (full of compound from the bodyshop etc) treated the trims with revive and put it all back together. All this on the drive whilst it was snowing!


----------



## Bigoggy

Hoovered and Shampooed seats mats and boot with ag interior shampoo which worked great. Blasted with af multifresh smells nice and clean. Cleaned plastics with autofinesse spritz looks new again ! Glass with af crystal, dodo mint merkin and is now spotless.


----------



## jenks

I washed my drying towels, wash mitt and a few microfibres , all in readiness for detailing again.


----------



## pajd

Vacuumed the car. Cleaned the mats and carpets using Autosmart G101.
Cleaned the dash using G101 also. Also give the dash a wipe down with Gtechniq Matte Dash. Was planning to clean the windows but as usual the rain started.


----------



## S63

First wash in over four weeks.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Did my neighbours car, his wife is very ill, so I look after his motor.


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the chauffeur work horse e-class. One run down to Heathrow and back and it needs cleaning again...


----------



## s29nta

got my niece's fiesta here atm so that got a spruce up today, foamed then 2bm and dried, finished of with wax detail spray. Only took this one pic as time was getting on!


----------



## Soul boy 68

s29nta said:


> got my niece's fiesta here atm so that got a spruce up today, foamed then 2bm and dried, finished of with wax detail spray. Only took this one pic as time was getting on!


That is quite a thick foam s29nta, what foam is it?


----------



## suspal

I'm a firm believer that thick foam does very little in regards to letting the dirt lift of the vehicle and softening the crud.


----------



## s29nta

Soul boy 68 said:


> That is quite a thick foam s29nta, what foam is it?


Valet pro ph neutral snow foam.


----------



## saul

Foam & wash for me


----------



## Wilco

Having bought a couple of new waxes over the Christmas period today was the first chance I've had to try them. Itus has been protecting my car admirably through winter but it would have been rude not to put something fresh on with todays lovely weather. Snowfoam/ wash, swissvax regular cleaner fluid followed by polish angel esoteric. Has to be one of the easiest to use waxes available. Happy now, was sick of seeing a filthy car.


----------



## Bigoggy

Looks good mate ! Get thos calipers painted silver ! Mine whent all rusty looking and faded. It makes the wheels look a little brighter when they are done


----------



## Starburst

I'm giving the car car a good wash this morning. The interior is going to get some TLC as well.


----------



## Slammedorion

Brother in laws Saff


----------



## bazz

gave my focus a good bath yesterday. 

done my head right in looking at the state I was in before.
the joys of winter.


----------



## Soul boy 68

saul said:


> Foam & wash for me


What snow foam did you use Saul? Looks nice and thick.


----------



## Soul boy 68

No car wash for me, waiting for a new PW.


----------



## dabhand

Took the Coupe out of hiding yesterday for the first time since late December to visit some friends, so today was spent getting it clean again and put away 'till the weather gets better.
Gave the daily a wash aswell so it wouldn't feel left out. 1st time with VP CPW and a pump sprayer, far easier and less hassle than using foam, think I'm converted.


----------



## Jag 63

After gjving it a good clean then taking it out yesterday, just washed down the bottom half again.


----------



## dave-g

Washed and went over the astra with angelwax qed detailer, then cleaned and hoovered the inside and polished shuts..

Then moved onto the works van, wash, dry and went over with some as topaz, then dressed the floor mats and hoovered the rear 

Busy few hours :lol:


----------



## PSIMMO

I washed and dried the car (corsa d 5 door), the. SRP autogym and did two coats of AF ultra glaze as well as interior leaning using sprits AF and AG interior cleaner. Then put angel wax h2go on the windshield and did all the trim. Usual cleaning of alloys and tyre shined.


----------



## polac5397

sarted wifes cream interior with the bargain wonder wheels stuff, hard to tell yet if worked as still wet


----------



## Dougnorwich

Managed to do a full wash and dry

Inside hoovered, l1 and c6 all done

Af rejuvenate and then a coat of bmd Taurus 

Must say I'm very impressed with the rejuvenate


----------



## s29nta

the daily drivers turn today for some attention:thumb:


----------



## DUBNBASS

Gave the work van a quick going over just to take the edge off, 
Citrus pre wash, muck off über shine, vp bilberry wheel cleaner, wonder wheels glass polish, ag wheel sealer, Meg's tyre gel and weirdly some diamond brite waterless wash and wax used in them hard to get to area's. All in all looks a million times better just to dark to photo now


----------



## nbray67

Dougnorwich said:


> Managed to do a full wash and dry
> 
> Must say I'm very impressed with the rejuvenate


Good stuff isn't Doug? I've just sent Dave (camerashy) some to try.


----------



## Guest

Managed to give my DS4 a good clean this weekend. Good pre-wash to get rid of the worst of the muck after the recent wintery weather. A good rinse off before going over again with AG shampoo conditioner which brought out the shine on the black paint again. Another rinse off then a quick going over with AG Aqua Wax to give it a nice deep shine. Cleaned the alloys and it looks great. Another hour spent with the vaccum and some interior cleaners and it looks and smells like it's just out the showroom. Need to get back into a regular routine as this was first proper wash for almost two months.


----------



## Smithyithy

Bit of a long post here guys but I thought it was worth sharing 

So yesterday I felt like just going for a long drive and exploring, so I headed up into the Peak District, and basically just drove the Mini around all sorts of twisty roads; mucky, single-track lanes; snowy, muddy tracks etc. It was a lot of fun, the Mini handled it surprisingly well :driver:














































Beautiful part of the country..










After a day of being daft, the car was a little bit dirty (I do clean it weekly so this is the dirtiest it's been since getting it)







































































































































































































Quite mucky, as you can see! So, quickly the order of cleaning:

- Interior mats and carpet vacuumed, seats, dash, everything else dusted and wiped with plush microfibre. Pedals and footrest cleaned with Muc-Off.

- Exterior thorough pressure wash including wheels, tyres, arches, undercarriage. This removed a good amount of dirt in itself.

- Arches sprayed with ValetPro Citrus Prewash then scrubbed with flexible brush (bloody knuckles followed, must wear gloves next time!) then rinsed out.

- Wheels and tyres cleaned with Dodo Juice 'Basics Of Bling' via brush, noodle wash mitt and Wheel Woolie (praise be).

- Car snowfoamed with Citrus Prewash (it's all I have) at a decent dilution, while dwelling I cleaned under the skirts and bumpers with a wash mitt.

- Pressure washed and re-foamed, this time I went around with a detailing brush and cleaned in all the pane gaps and tighter areas that the washmitt tends to miss.

- Rinsed again, then washed 2 Bucket Method with Dodo Juice 'Born To Be Mild' on a Microfibre Madness Incredimitt.

- Pressure washed, then rinsed with an open hose to sheet most of the water off, then pat-dried with a Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel. Waffle Weave towel used for wheels, door shuts etc.

- Tyres dressed with Meguiar's Endurance, exhaust tips given a quick touch-u with GTechniq metal polish.

Results:














































This is what the car's all about to me. I can commute 230 miles a week in comfort, take it out on a wintery Saturday afternoon for a blast around some great roads and some ridiculous muck while seeing a lovely part of the country, then spend a Sunday afternoon cleaning and looking after it 

Cheers for reading!


----------



## danwel

Gave both my cars a gypo wash. Foam, rinse, foam, rinse and job done


----------



## danwel

Gave both my cars a gypo wash..... Foam, rinse, foam, rinse job done


----------



## bradleymarky

Used my mesto taday with avalanche and worked pretty well, i did have to fill it twice though.
The car needs claying but have nowhere under cover anymore.


----------



## Jag 63

Smithyithy said:


> Bit of a long post here guys but I thought it was worth sharing
> 
> So yesterday I felt like just going for a long drive and exploring, so I headed up into the Peak District, and basically just drove the Mini around all sorts of twisty roads; mucky, single-track lanes; snowy, muddy tracks etc. It was a lot of fun, the Mini handled it surprisingly well :driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful part of the country..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a day of being daft, the car was a little bit dirty (I do clean it weekly so this is the dirtiest it's been since getting it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite mucky, as you can see! So, quickly the order of cleaning:
> 
> - Interior mats and carpet vacuumed, seats, dash, everything else dusted and wiped with plush microfibre. Pedals and footrest cleaned with Muc-Off.
> 
> - Exterior thorough pressure wash including wheels, tyres, arches, undercarriage. This removed a good amount of dirt in itself.
> 
> - Arches sprayed with ValetPro Citrus Prewash then scrubbed with flexible brush (bloody knuckles followed, must wear gloves next time!) then rinsed out.
> 
> - Wheels and tyres cleaned with Dodo Juice 'Basics Of Bling' via brush, noodle wash mitt and Wheel Woolie (praise be).
> 
> - Car snowfoamed with Citrus Prewash (it's all I have) at a decent dilution, while dwelling I cleaned under the skirts and bumpers with a wash mitt.
> 
> - Pressure washed and re-foamed, this time I went around with a detailing brush and cleaned in all the pane gaps and tighter areas that the washmitt tends to miss.
> 
> - Rinsed again, then washed 2 Bucket Method with Dodo Juice 'Born To Be Mild' on a Microfibre Madness Incredimitt.
> 
> - Pressure washed, then rinsed with an open hose to sheet most of the water off, then pat-dried with a Polished Bliss Luxury Drying Towel. Waffle Weave towel used for wheels, door shuts etc.
> 
> - Tyres dressed with Meguiar's Endurance, exhaust tips given a quick touch-u with GTechniq metal polish.
> 
> Results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the car's all about to me. I can commute 230 miles a week in comfort, take it out on a wintery Saturday afternoon for a blast around some great roads and some ridiculous muck while seeing a lovely part of the country, then spend a Sunday afternoon cleaning and looking after it
> 
> Cheers for reading!


Car looks good after all that muck with just washing afterwards, where did you go ? nice pictures.


----------



## nbray67

danwel said:


> Gave both my cars a gypo wash. Foam, rinse, foam, rinse and job done


Gypo wash, class!!


----------



## Smithyithy

Jag 63 said:


> Car looks good after all that muck with just washing afterwards, where did you go ? nice pictures.


Cheers. I went up from my area to Ashbourne, then Matlock Bath, then headed northwest towards Buxton. I just had the map on my car's screen and just headed down random roads.

I think it's more fun when you don't know where you're going :lol:


----------



## MDC250

Quick clean up of Mrs car using a few new products to me along the way, including PM shampoo and QD and Envy Bubbly Jubbly snow foam.


----------



## Jag 63

Thanks we are not that far from Ashbourne, will have to do something similar one weekend nice idea.


----------



## Naddy37

ONR'd the e-class chauffeur work horse.

I'm sure my neighbours think that's NOT how you wash a car. Rinse each panel, and dry, and move on to the next....


----------



## R0B

AndyA4TDI said:


> Did my neighbours car, his wife is very ill, so I look after his motor.


Top man :thumb:


----------



## ALLR_155528

Cleaned inside of car, including metal pedals was starting to look a bit dirty due to all horrible weather and putting dirt on them. Cleaned driver side mat again due to weather got dirty and there is so much a hoover can clean. Wasn't planning on washing outside but had two new tyres fitted alloys wheels got dirty plus new tyres needed dressing.


----------



## sbeezley

Done my 59 focus outside only as went for service yesterday forgot to mention not washing it :-( and what a p*** poor job they did missed most of the sills and watermarks everywhere, then a silver yaris came up very nice


----------



## stumpy90

Popped to Sainsbury's and got the boys there to give my car the once over. 
Only took a couple of minutes.


----------



## InfinityLoop

^ hahaha



Tried some newtome AG alloy wheel seal and muc off tyre shine from bargains I got at the weekend.


----------



## chrisgreen

Didn't detail as such, but I did fit mud flaps to the back of the car at lunchtime in an effort to reduce the much spray up my rear bumper.


----------



## pajd

Today was the first Saturday in 4 weeks it wasn't baltic outside and raining or snowing. 
Car was filthy due to the weather and not being able to clean it.

Arches cleaned with G101 using a Vikan long reach brush. Then power washed
Alloys cleaned with AG bodywork shampoo and EZ brush
Power washed car
Valet Pro Citrus Pre-wash using a Mesto foamer and left to dwell for 5 minutes.
Power washed car again
Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo. One mitt for top half and another for the lower half
Power washed once more
Then went over the car with AG Aqua Wax
To finish off the windows were cleaned with Stoners Invisble Glass

After that it was time for food!


----------



## Soul boy 68

I plan to give my S1 a much needed maintenance wash tomorrow.


----------



## Naddy37

Brushed the mats out, messy clients......

Tesco hand car wash can clean the e-class tomorrow. I've given up trying to keep it clean in this weather....


----------



## Soul boy 68

neilos said:


> Brushed the mats out, messy clients......
> 
> Tesco hand car wash can clean the e-class tomorrow. I've given up trying to keep it clean in this weather....


Tesco hand wash, a bit risky ain't it?


----------



## Naddy37

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tesco hand wash, a bit risky ain't it?


Thankfully, our local one knows how fussy we are with the cars. I plan on getting there when they open, I'll be first in the queue, clean fresh water, clean mitts etc.

I would clean it with ONR, but won't have enough time....


----------



## dubber

Not detailing but painted my tank for the bsa.


----------



## MDC250

More than I thought I would!

Side by side play with VP CPW v PM TFR

Foamed with AF Avalanche

2BM Farecla Detox 

AS Tardis

CarChem Revolt

AS Clay Cloth with AS Wax Detail Spray as Lube

Foam again with AS Hazsafe (just wanted to try it, had it a year!)

BH Cleanser Fluid

Sonax Protect & Shine NPT

Angelwax H2Go on glass and Corona on plastic and rubber

Tmw need to finish off wheels & tyres and update my mini thread on that and hopefully tidy the inside up.


----------



## snowy1

biweekly power wash - snow foam - power wash, and as always the majority of the dirt just came straight off, ideal for a white car in between fortnightly full washes.


----------



## ibisa3

After a busy day, my horrible dirty Tailpipes are being treated to a nice clean overnight.

No pre-wash, oven pride brushed on, 2 layers of kitchen roll, a load more oven pride, wrapped up tightly in a plastic food bag.

Will remove in the morning, wash off with some apc, and presuming they are spotless, dry and apply some protectant.


----------



## Soul boy 68

As promised I cracked open a bottle of Gyeon bath+ and I am very I pressed with the results, I also used some Nanolex Washcoat and a final rinse down with Aqua Gleem and was left with this impressive beading.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Soul boy 68 said:


> As promised I cracked open a bottle of Gyeon bath+ and I am very I pressed with the results, I also used some Nanolex Washcoat and a final rinse down with Aqua Gleem and was left with this impressive beading.
> 
> View attachment 40611


And further proof that the 2BM is so important.


----------



## s29nta

just mid way through the daily drivers sunday bath, also fitted another o/s/r lamp unit as the old one had got a small crack in it that had started leaking into the lamp itself. The lamp has had a going over with megs 105 and 205 on a orange hexlogic pad just to shine it up to match the others. Interior to do and some more Autosmart topaz to go on the outside, luv it:thumb:


----------



## Sutty 90

Cleaned the interior of my Mrs Corsa this morning.

Sutty.


----------



## bradleymarky

Used my foam lance for the first time this morning, probably put too little product in or too much water because it was watery. Still need to have a play with it..


----------



## Bildeb0rg

6 degrees and bright sunshine meant both cars got a clean and mini decon. Results will last all of ten minutes on the A1 tomorrow :lol:


----------



## s29nta

Rain stopped play here, grrrr


----------



## stumpy90

Done 3 maintenance washes today. 
Don't want to drive our cars now.... 
After finishing off with topaz I don't think they've 
ever looked so good.


----------



## hardyd44

None,

[email protected]@dy weather 

first time since last April it has not had a weekly wash


----------



## s29nta

hardyd44 said:


> None,
> 
> [email protected]@dy weather
> 
> first time since last April it has not had a weekly wash


you got the dull misty damp stuff with you?


----------



## ianrobbo1

Just a quick blast with some snow foam on this, still need the wheels doing but had to go out, so a job for tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Clancy

ianrobbo1 said:


> Just a quick blast with some snow foam on this, still need the wheels doing but had to go out, so a job for tomorrow afternoon


Had to double check that wasn't my old one, sold an identical one in the summer but different exhaust. Best colour :thumb:


----------



## CTR247

Snow foam followed by 2 bucket method wash


----------



## GleemSpray

s29nta said:


> you got the dull misty damp stuff with you?


 Got the damp and Mist here and its bloody freezing; you feel it in your bones as soon as you step outside.

Was going to do the car today, but it can wait ...


----------



## tightlines

i cleaned mine yesterday and done mrs t today both topped off with topaz courtesy of stumpy,i had to do hers as she seen the results from yesterday


----------



## JonD

GleemSpray said:


> Got the damp and Mist here and its bloody freezing; you feel it in your bones as soon as you step outside.
> 
> Was going to do the car today, but it can wait ...


Yep, going off you're location I'm guessing you're close to me. Managed to get one car done today but it was freeeeeezzzzin


----------



## camerashy

s29nta said:


> you got the dull misty damp stuff with you?


Yes, had this heavy mist all day and cold as well, glad I did all my detailing and waxing yesterday


----------



## -Jamie-




----------



## chrisgreen

Pics later, but snowfoamed and rinsed the winter-prepped Rapid to remove most of the salt and road grime thet was stuck to it. Going touchless for at least another month before I give the car a proper wash again.


----------



## s29nta

camerashy said:


> Yes, had this heavy mist all day and cold as well, glad I did all my detailing and waxing yesterday


i would have been better doing that, but never mind got alot done today so pleased:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Gave the Discovery 4 a clean. Not been washed in over a month and it was minging as it had been up to the Lake District in mud, snow, road salt etc. tried out some new products too, which is always good. A nice afternoon for it.


----------



## Soul boy 68

ianrobbo1 said:


> Just a quick blast with some snow foam on this, still need the wheels doing but had to go out, so a job for tomorrow afternoon


Lovely motor bike. :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980

I polished the exterior glass of my wife's car with Car Pro Ceriglass, then applied Car Pro Forte sealant (which was very easy!)


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Coated 3 of my neighbours cars with BH Auto Foam and blasted all the crude and salt off with the PW, my neighbours like me, wonder why, lol


----------



## Blueberry

AndyA4TDI said:


> Coated 3 of my neighbours cars with BH Auto Foam and blasted all the crude and salt off with the PW, my neighbours like me, wonder why, lol


If only everyone had a neighbour like you Andy, the world would be full of clean cars


----------



## dan4291

Washed my car with Powermaxed TFR, 2BM with Chemical Guys Mr. Pink and a wax top-up with Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax. Bit annoyed that my garage electrics failed so couldn't use my pressure washer!


----------



## saul

Nothing!! 

We had a lunch date that couldn't be avoided.

Fingers crossed it'll be like this next weekend.


----------



## welshboy

*Quick wash*

Just a quick wash today and tried out SONAX Xtreme Brilliant Shine Detailer. Impressive stuff, car looks super clean and shiny.


----------



## *Milkybar*

Removed my number plate lights for a 'Toothbrush' clean


----------



## hardyd44

s29nta said:


> you got the dull misty damp stuff with you?


yes, and a bit of a hangover (brother in law's 50th) - not a good combination


----------



## s29nta

Daily Driver got 2BM, dried with autosmart tango, wiped over with autosmart wax detail spray, glass done with autoglym car glass polish and tyres and trim done with valet pro black to the future, interior freshened up with autosmart brisk on seats and carpets, Dash and trim wiped over with tango, Happy days:thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Astra got a wash and wax, tyres dressed and interior detail  nice day for it!


----------



## Jag 63

Car pre soaked with VP Citrus Pre Wash p/w off, snow foamed with Ultimate Snow Foam rinsed. Then washed 2 b m with Auto Finesse Lather ( not as soapy as Adam's Car Shampoo ) wheels just washed with above and wheel woolies and wheel mitt.
Blown dry then finish off drying with Adam's big yellow drying towel very good. Car then gone over with Adam's quick Detailer, windows with CG Synthetic glass cleaner,tyres with Gtechniq T1 and finally trim coated with Auto Finesse Revive. Kept me busy for a few hours this morning.


----------



## AllenF

Had a bath.
Concentrated on exausts and front bumper as they were somewhat sticky after hitting something last night


----------



## suspal

Sod all coz I can't.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Did the missus' pug and it was my first time using Bilt Hamber finis wax. Quite impressed and excited to see the durability


----------



## Clancy

I detailed the dog 

Started with rinse down, then went onto the shampoo using a wash mitt, rinsed off then repeated 

Then dried with a micro fibre and finished with the hair dryer

Job done, very happy with the result


----------



## AllenF

You didnt dress him then clancy.


----------



## Clancy

AllenF said:


> You didnt dress him then clancy.


Nope, didn't need a lsp she looked spot on after drying :thumb:


----------



## A1luke

quick wash, aqua wax. interior shampoo and hoover, tried Rain-x rain repellent for the first time.. lets see how it performs


----------



## bradleymarky

Just a quick wash using the impressive Power Maxed TFR then wolfs white satin. The car is getting a full detox next week and i`m going to try Sonax protect + shine.

I`ve just ordered some FK1000P for the wheels when i get them refurbed but may try some over the Sonax.


----------



## MDC250

Sister's Mini (finished with Power Maxed QD), wife's Qashqai (finished with The Car Salon Mr Seal) and mine which just needed PM TFR @ 50:1, PW quick 2BM and nothing more as it had Sonax Xtreme Protect and Shine NPT. Awesome stuff.


----------



## pajd

Usual Sunday morning wash. Alloys cleaned with AG bodywork shampoo. Bodywork cleaned with Citrus pre-wash, 2BM with Born to be Mild shampoo. Was about to dry the car then it started to rain.


----------



## scratcher

I spent 5 hours on my Renault 5. It's been a while since it was last cleaned with more than an ONR wipe down or just cleaning the glass :lol:

I even made him feel special...


----------



## squiretolley

suspal said:


> Sod all coz I can't.


I feel your pain! I'm recovering from a back op, so can't wash the car properly for another 4 weeks at least.


----------



## smk82

Today I... Finally got around to getting rid of about 6-7 weeks of road dirt.. the car was absolutely filthy, but with the recent weather and being so busy (wedding organising!), I haven't had time to do a full clean. I still haven't - would like to clay and put some new wax on, but its going in to a detailers in about 2 weeks for a scratch repair/enhancement, so he'd be doing that anyway!


----------



## Sutty 90

Had the perfect weather for it today but ended up going shopping with the Mrs instead.

Sutty.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Sutty 90 said:


> Had the perfect weather for it today but ended up going shopping with the Mrs instead.
> 
> Sutty.


That's your fault , don't come crying to us if the weather is bad for the next few weeks, a missed opportunity.


----------



## percymon

Just a quick 2BW and dry of the Countryman - not too dirty and after topping up the winter protection a few weeks ago its an easy clean. Didn't even need to re-do the tyre walls 

50 minutes, job done.

Roll on spring


----------



## Sutty 90

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's your fault , don't come crying to us if the weather is bad for the next few weeks, a missed opportunity.


Too true, my car was dark blue but is now road salt white the poor thing!

Sutty.


----------



## AllenF

Still no excuse.
Why didnt you get those guys in the car park to give it the once over..
They make a cracking job. ( read **** up ) apparently


----------



## J306TD

Snowfoamed and washed SWMBO'S Astra. Followed by full decontamination. Also used the G3 clay mitt afterwards. No need for paint work correction as done in December. So straight onto 2 coats of SRP 30 mins apart. Followed by 2 coats of BMD Morpheus 1 hour apart. Also did the windows inside and out. Door shuts done with Bouncers QD


----------



## gerz1873

Gave my alloys a bit of attention, used Bilberry, Tardis, As fallout remover, clayed then a coat of AG Srp followed by a coat of FK1000p. Then a pre washed with VP citrus, 2bm and then used Dodo Juice RM on the paintwork


----------



## B17BLG

No detail, more valeted the Juke Nismo so the Mrs can have a clean car to get around this week while I swan off to the Switzerland


----------



## foggy4ever

Quick maintenance wash and found the perfect way to watch the snowfoamwork it's magic

FB_IMG_1424037973042 by foggy4ever, on Flickr


----------



## Sutty 90

Bacon and black pudding... Perfection mate just add red sauce!

Sutty.


----------



## Toto

washed x8 24 ton pantechnicans , 3 vans 1 ford ranger then home for lunch :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Gave the car a quick wash and vacuum, crap pictures i know.


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice Golf Shaun!


----------



## AllenF

Ha ha you mised a bit ner nur ner ner ner

Centre consul drinks cover drrivers side half way along 

Bit of fluff..


----------



## 182_Blue

AllenF said:


> Ha ha you mised a bit ner nur ner ner ner
> 
> Centre consul drinks cover drrivers side half way along
> 
> Bit of fluff..


?, I think you mean the white grease that runs along the inside of the cover runners ?


----------



## AllenF

Thats better gone now 
LOL sorry shaun it stuck out like a sore thumb though


----------



## 182_Blue

AllenF said:


> Thats better gone now
> LOL sorry shaun it stuck out like a sore thumb though


NP, reminds me why i don't usually bother to post car pictures anymore though :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## AllenF

You didnt go out and check did you then take another pic and post it?????


----------



## Bigoggy

I like the 2 tone leather shaun. Best colour for the golfs white. Looks v nice


----------



## 182_Blue

Bigoggy said:


> I like the 2 tone leather shaun. Best colour for the golfs white. Looks v nice


Thanks, it doesn't usually look to good in pictures, everyone who sees it in the flesh loves it though .


----------



## James2614

None, got a week tomorrow before I'm home again but when I get there I'll have a pressure washer, snow foam, new wax, new cloths and lots of other goodies  

Can't wait!


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the new E300 Hybrid using the Nomad.

All nice and clean, for a day.....


----------



## ALLR_155528

Cleaned the heart and soul the engine today


----------



## Soul boy 68

Weather is to cold for me, good job the car has really goog protection, hope to give my S1 a wash next weekend.


----------



## greymda

washed my car in a self-service (they lend you smth like a Karcher and cost 0.35 pounds for 70 secs or 8 minutes of vacuum cleaner.
then just some temporary protection with Mafra Last Touch Express (quick wax). and tire dressing.
that's it)


----------



## AllenF

Soul boy 68 said:


> Weather is to cold for me, good job the car has really goog protection, hope to give my S1 a wash next weekend.


You kin lightweight... Put a bloody coat on!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naddy37

Soul boy 68 said:


> Weather is to cold for me, good job the car has really goog protection, hope to give my S1 a wash next weekend.





AllenF said:


> You kin lightweight... Put a bloody coat on!!!!!!!!


Lol. Wasn't exacly warm when I did mine, body warmer and beanie hat, toasty warm.


----------



## Soul boy 68

AllenF said:


> You kin lightweight... Put a bloody coat on!!!!!!!!


Us hot blooded Italians feel the cold really easy


----------



## AllenF

If you work hard then you only need a teeshirt on lol.
But where i come from the water is so hard it wears a shellsuit


----------



## Guest

Bright but cold morning here today. Car was looking a bit sorry after runs along the M8 this week. Managed to get a good foam covering to start on the worst of the dirt and road salt. Rinsed and per washed before giving it a good wash with AG BSC. Rinsed off and the applied some aqua wax to give it a little extra shine. Looks nice in this afternoons sunshine.

Looking forward to the first dry & warm weekend to get in there and do a full after winter clean and polish. This winter has just gone on and on ...


----------



## SamFishlock

Had my first go with some VRP dressing on the interior. It gives a decent finish and smells fantastic. Also used the Flash magic sponge thing on the steering wheel, gearknob and handbrake. Then finished it all off with some Stripper Scent. Lovely.


----------



## xoxclairexox

Sun was out this afternoon.. So I washed the outside of car citrus pre wash, snow foam, rinse, cleaned wheels, snow foam and two bucket wash.. Tyres dressed and quick detail spray auto finesse finale


----------



## AllenF

So you didnt clean the glass then?????
Lol


----------



## xoxclairexox

AllenF said:


> So you didnt clean the glass then?????
> Lol


Yea did the glass inside and out.. Forgot to put that in haha


----------



## AllenF

Thought it looked clean but just checkin lol


----------



## Soul boy 68

Looks good buddy, how long did it take you?


----------



## Titanium Htail

Pre-wash plus 2BM all on my black car, AS Auto Wash a nice product.

John Tht.


----------



## pajd

Just a quick wipe of the interior using G101. Bloody snow and sleet is back again. Thought I'd seen the back of it


----------



## Phil-1

Gave the car a very quick wash today. Snow foamed and 2 bucket wash followed by a detail spray. Tomorrow will do the inside


----------



## Phil-1

Had an early start this morning 5am so finished early.










Will Finnish them off this week hopefully


----------



## Jag 63

Gave the car a wash this morning very chilly in the wind where we are on top of a hill. Prewash with valet pro citrus pre wash p/w rinsed washed with tbm, then as it was too cold (for me) to use a quick detailer I used for the 1st time ever my Gyeon Wet Coat.
WOW really impressed so easy to use a few quick sprays then rinse off, for me it's perfect for winter use when too cold to wax or time is short as long as the car already has some protection on. A few finished pictures below but not great as it was a bit dull and cloudy, the 1st one of my bottle of Wet Coat may have used a bit too much see what you think, this was a new unused bottle.







The last time thus car saw any wax was early November which was Dodo Juice Diamond White on top of Jet Seal 109, all it's had between then and now is topped up now and again with a variety of qd's.


----------



## Jag 63

And now it's raining.


----------



## percymon

Time to get the summer wheels out of store, cleaned up and some protection on them. Weather wasn't too great by the time I put the winters on so these went into the garage over winter without a wash  . Lovely day today so great opportunity to make them pretty again, before refitting in a week or so..

So the start (outer faces pretty clean, not so the insides)..



Wheels washed with Tesco APC, rinsed then on with the Iron-X..



Rinsed off, sprayed with Tardis, then washed with APC again before rinsing to leave this..




Two coat of FK1000p, tyre walls dressed with AF Satin..



Looking much better


----------



## Tsubodai

Just a wash of my car and tried Hydro Coat as a spray for the first time. Brilliant stuff


----------



## Soul boy 68

I plan to give my car a much needed maintenance wash tomorrow morning.


----------



## nog

Tsubodai said:


> Just a wash of my car and tried Hydro Coat as a spray for the first time. Brilliant stuff


Hydro Coat - love the stuff


----------



## Tsubodai

nog said:


> Hydro Coat - love the stuff


It's great. Did it by wipe-on about 3 or 4 weeks ago but wanted to try the spray out; really impressed.


----------



## tat

Washed and decontaminated whole car. Roof, bonnet and front wings polished with megs 105 and 205 on orange and white hex logic pads. 2 coats of fk1000p.

Rest of car will be completed over the next week as I'm off. :thumb:


----------



## Phil-1

Practised on the company van with my new Das 6 Pro 
Will make a start on the car next weekend


----------



## IanJones

cleaned my bosses bmw 335i

snow foamed with AB magifoam
acid free wheel cleaner
rinsed
washed AG bodywork shampoo
rinsed
clayed with g3 mitt
washed
rinsed
dried
polished with AG srp
waxed with fusso soft99
tires/plastics treated, hoovered, glass cleaned in and out.

my car in the afternoon
rinsed (had not moved from the last wash)
washed AG shampoo
clayed g3 mitt
washed
rinsed
dried
50cal cover up glaze applied by hand
waxed with fusso soft99


p.s added to ask, out of interest, if i was to charge for the bwm clean, what would the going rate be for something like that please?


----------



## pajd

IanJones said:


> cleaned my bosses bmw 335i
> 
> snow foamed with AB magifoam
> acid free wheel cleaner
> rinsed
> washed AG bodywork shampoo
> rinsed
> clayed with g3 mitt
> washed
> rinsed
> dried
> polished with AG srp
> waxed with fusso soft99
> tires/plastics treated, hoovered, glass cleaned in and out.
> 
> my car in the afternoon
> rinsed (had not moved from the last wash)
> washed AG shampoo
> clayed g3 mitt
> washed
> rinsed
> dried
> 50cal cover up glaze applied by hand
> waxed with fusso soft99
> 
> p.s added to ask, out of interest, if i was to charge for the bwm clean, what would the going rate be for something like that please?


Depends on how much you like your boss


----------



## Phil-1

Depends how much you like your job


----------



## ALLR_155528

Done my door hinges and boot, cleaned my rubber seal and re dressed and sealed my alloys


----------



## ZAFBLOKE

Just a wash and chamois today then the drivers door mirror glass fell off and as you know you do not realise how important and useful it is until it is not there, anyway stuck it back on with glass glue as a temporary measure until the new one arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## Dannbodge

Today I cleaned the insides of my Windows and windscreen.
I coated the outsides with Gtechniq G5 and cleaned the drivers and passenger seats, the front door cards , armrest and steering wheel on my 335i

Need some new leather cleaning stuff now as I'm not overly impressed with the gliptone cleaner.

Shame the armrest has been repaired and the blue leather dye started to come off.

Tomorrow it will hopefully get a quick wash.


----------



## essexjoe85

Quick wash today just to get the crud off the car! Think a das-6 is next on the agenda!


----------



## Naddy37

Gave the E300 Hybrid a quick ONR wash, quick clean of the wheels, glass, inside dusted down. 

All good for one day, do it all again tomorrow....


----------



## greymda

had a lot on my mind today, but after just a complete wash of the X5 and the smaller one - i was completely exhausted, so... only a proper wash for today


----------



## pajd

Woke up this morning and looked out the window. The sky was blue and there was this big yellow thing in the sky. Been a while since I saw that. Good day to wash the car then!

Cleaned the wheels with AG body shampoo and a EZ brush
Pre-wash with Valet Pro Citrus in a Mesto foamer
Washed the car using Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo and 2 buckets. MF Madness Incredimitt and also Incredisponge. 
Windows cleaned with Stoners Invisible Glass.


----------



## nbray67

A weak PM TFR Pre-wash followed by pressure washing.

Used my freebie sample of PM Shampoo, it was ok but prefer my Carchem 1900:1 as it suds up more and feels slicker.

Dried off then into the garage as I'm nesh, too cold outdoors for polishing.

Cracked out my AS Topaz courtesy of Ben (BTS) and gave the car a going over including trim and glass. Easy on easy off with a great finish.


----------



## MDC250

PM Jet Wash & Wax
2 BM with Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo
Finished with BSD

Bonnet got some special treatment...ODK Glamour but pics won't upload


----------



## Starburst

A nice wash and polish.:thumb: And it then it proceeded to throw it down.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my car a much needed wash, pre wash, foam, 2BM and engine wash.


----------



## nbray67

MDC250 said:


> PM Jet Wash & Wax
> 2 BM with Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo
> Finished with BSD
> 
> Bonnet got some special treatment...ODK Glamour but pics won't upload


My PM Jet Wash 25ltr turns up this week Mike. It's going to be my summer prewash with the TFR being tucked away for winter use.

The Carchem 1900:1 stuff is really really good isn't it?


----------



## Scrim-1-

Washed a LaFerrari


----------



## MDC250

nbray67 said:


> My PM Jet Wash 25ltr turns up this week Mike. It's going to be my summer prewash with the TFR being tucked away for winter use.
> 
> The Carchem 1900:1 stuff is really really good isn't it?


Between you and Rabid and then ultimately Wayne plying me with stuff to try I'm a total fan of PM gear 

Car Chem sure is good stuff, have a fair bit of it to use up including some custom stuff but like to mix it up shampoo wise.

Have some Sonax shampoo to try which I think (my German is none existent) has something in it to aid drying now we are getting into better weather.


----------



## Sutty 90

Did my monthly interior detail today. This afternoon turned out to be nice and sunny, not a rain cloud in sight!

Sutty.


----------



## dave-g

Same down here, managed to strip the car, tough prep and a coat of Def wax syn3rgy gla2e before it got dark!

Tyres dressed and interior mini valet


----------



## s29nta

Scrim-1- said:


> Washed a LaFerrari


yeah i did La Mondeo too:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

s29nta said:


> yeah i did La Mondeo too:thumb:


It was die cast, does that count? :lol:


----------



## s29nta

Scrim-1- said:


> It was die cast, does that count? :lol:


fine by me:thumb:


----------



## Steven1976

Mini convertible roof treated to some Renovo proofer (washed on Saturday) left to dry and then washed the rest of the car


----------



## msb

Not much as this happened saturday night when the other half drove it!









Thanks to some brainless imbecile im having to put an insurance claim in this morning, first one in about 15 years


----------



## Sutty 90

Absolutely no need for that, brainless jealous idiots.

Sutty.


----------



## Tsubodai

Gutted for you mate; some absolute gob****es about.


----------



## Jag 63

msb said:


> Not much as this happened saturday night when the other half drove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to some brainless imbecile im having to put an insurance claim in this morning, first one in about 15 years


Sorry to see that there's always some moron about, where was it parked when this happened? 
just so I can be aware to avoid when I come into Burton.


----------



## stumpy90

Corrected a Golf on Sunday and an M3 on Saturday. 
Took a quick 50/50 of the golf. Not perfect but miles better than it was.


----------



## s29nta

Daily driver has just had its sunday bath a day earlier!, interior done, carpets mats done with A/S brisk and wet/dry vac. Plastics and dash wiped down with g101 then tango(luv the natural finish this leaves). Then wheels washed with duet( polished and waxed a few weeks back ) snow foamed with Bilt Hamber snow foam and then some power maxed tfr to shift more dirt as i wasnt happy to wash yet. Then washed with A/S Duet and dried then polished with A/S platinum topped with Topaz. Megs endurance on tyres and glass done with autoglym car glass polish. very pleased:thumb:


----------



## mike41

Just a quick weekly wash on mine and the old man's cars today. Same stuff used on each- VP CPW through the Mesto Foamer, left 5 minutes,then CarChem Snowfoam on top via AB Lance, left to dwell while wheels cleaned with woolies. Rinsed off, then 2BM with AB Purple Velvet shampoo using Carpro mitt, rinsed then dried and a coat of BSD/Perfection 50/50 on all surfaces inc glass. Tyres dressed with T1 :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai

Broke my DA cherry


----------



## GleemSpray

Quick wash today as the weather is freezing here. Car was covered in salt and grime from driving through the grim weather on Thursday night to see the footie.

Power Maxed Snowfoam to start with, left for 5 minutes then power washed off and then Power Maxed Jet Wash through the foam lance to finish it off.

Nice clean car again and the buckets can stay where they are until the sun comes back out to play.


----------



## scoobyboy1

Finally got Gtechniq G1 window-screen sealant on all my windows. Been 6 months waiting to do it.:thumb:


----------



## pajd

Interior was vacuumed. Matts and carpets cleaned with G101. Dash and plastics cleaned with Meguiars Interior Detailer.


----------



## scottk7

Back two wheels off arches cleaned - alloys cleaned and sealed. Didnt have time to clean the car though


----------



## ianrobbo1

Flogged a "Cleanyourcar" DA with bag today, the buyer "really nice lad" will be on here soon, asking questions as to what polishes to use ETC, shamed me into washing my car for the first time in a month!!  got the girlfriends to do tomorrow as well!!


----------



## camerashy

Finished my car off with a DA then one coat of Blackfire GEP and AFPP


----------



## tones61

cleaned downstairs windows indside and out,

then applied collie 476s to outsides,:buffer:


----------



## Slammedorion

A mate's A4



Another mate asked me to put these Cooper stickers down the sides of his other halfs mini...


----------



## pajd

That Audi is stunning :doublesho


----------



## pajd

Cleaned the alloys with AG shampoo and EZ brush
Car wasn't that dirty so just covered it with some citrus pre-wash and power washed it off. Job done.


----------



## Derek Mc

Gave the wife's Astra J a deep clean, five months old and the protection from the post delivery detail I gave it is still going strong.


----------



## MA3RC

Gave my A3 a quick wash, took some photos and played around with photoshop:


----------



## squiretolley

Stunning!!!


----------



## dan_h

Looks great. Love the shape of the new A3, especially in red.


----------



## justinio

Quick maintenance wash with power maxed tfr then power maxed jet wash and wax through the snow foam lance. G101 on the tyres as well (the water was brown coming off the tyres after this!)


----------



## Lemerok

I gave my car a wash and tried some new products for me.
Orchard Citrus Preclean 1:100, Optimums car wash and tire gel, all good stuff.
Also used Polishangel Presto as a drying aid.


----------



## Sutty 90

Nice Fiesta!

Sutty.


----------



## themk2

Today the wheels are having a good clean! 
Wash, iron-x, obliTARate, p1 polish then pp wheel seal&shine. 
I'm posting whilst the iron-x is doing its thing!


----------



## themk2

themk2 said:


> Today the wheels are having a good clean!
> Wash, iron-x, obliTARate, p1 polish then pp wheel seal&shine.
> I'm posting whilst the iron-x is doing its thing!


...AND...I don't know why it still amazes me how well my wheels come up after that treatment. They look so good :argie: This winter has been really harsh on them. The amount of brake dust embedded in them was untrue! NO MORE! :buffer:


----------



## Jag 63

Washed the car this morning usual method, then applied G1 to the windscreen this is the method I used hope all is well when it gets tested in the rain.
1, Washed windscreen.
2, Cleaned with G6 cleaner.
3, Polished with G4, buffed off with dry cotton cloth, then wiped over with a damp cloth.
4, Cleaned with G6 once more.
5, Applied 3 coats of G1 as instructions, 15 mins later residue wiped off with G2 did this twice.
6, Still a few places on windscreen that needed wiping again so used DI water in a small atomizer bottle and wiped windscreen all clear now, so now wait to test as a few members have had problems with smearing using this. By the way all done outside temperature 9°c cloudy so no sun shine all day.

Thanks for reading.

Rick


----------



## Scrim-1-

Detailed a pearl white Nissan GTR


----------



## pajd

Alloys washed with AG bodywork shampoo and EZ brush
Then they were washed with AutoSmart Smart wheels and EZ brush
Rinsed
Washed again with AutoSmart Smart Wheels. This stuff is great
Rinsed
Alloys then sprayed with Auto Finesse Iron Out
Rinsed
Alloys then sprayed with AutoSmart Tardis
Rinsed
Then gave the alloys a coat of FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant. Pushed for time so couldnt give them a second coat


----------



## Pittsy

Picked up Mrs P's new motor this morning and spent all afternoon revaleting it after the dealer told me it had been done a proudly announced it was polished too:lol:



Autosmart smart wheels used on the alloys along with wheel woollies and dooka pad (wheels were really clean having just been refurbished) 
Prewashes using PM jet wash and wax, brilliant stuff and doesn't fail to impress. 
Shampooed using britemax cleanmax and dooka pad then rinsed and dried. 
Checked the paint work and it was rough as a badgers **** so clayed using a g3 clay mitt and g3 body prep shampoo as lube. 
Much better so rinsed down again and dried. 
Running out of time for any correction work so cracked out the da and 50cal filler glaze with black hexlogic pad. 
Buffed off and applied ODK glamour which was really loverly to use and the results were great. 
Glass cleaned with 50cal glass cleaner and plastics dressed with AF revive. 
Wheels sealed the Gtechniq c5.... And tardis used to clean dealer sticker residue from the back window :thumb:

Then off to the kebab shop for dinner:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## greymda

interior cleaned with Mafra Pulimax
interior cleaned with a vacuum cleaner
door jambs washed with Mafra Jedy 2.0 on a pump cleaner
door jambs sealed with Mafra Last Touch Express
exterior snow foamed with Mafta Jedy 2.0
exterior shampooed with Mafra Lavasciuga
exterior died with Kent Drying Towel
tires dressed with Mafra Nerissimo
exterior waxed with Collinite 845

result:


----------



## Tsubodai

After decon, claying & polishing last week (topped off with a coat of glamour) I decon'd again, polished a couple of panels with 205 then Prima Amigo by both DA and hand, topped with another coat of Glamour. Was going to do 2 but I also had to seal my wheels (FK1000p) and glass (used Hydro Coat), after which I couldn't be arsed
Will add a second coat at the next wash.




























There was a lot of flake showing but the photos I've taken are crap and just look like dust


----------



## Slammedorion

Started on this about 09:30 this morning

Washed
Clay mitted 
Washed again



Next up
Hoovered
G101'd the seats
Polished glass with Autoglym glass polish
Plastics treated to some Poorboys











Exterior rotary'd with 3m finnese
Das21e & Kestrel did Poorboys black hole
Blackfire gloss enhancing polish
Blackfire all finish paint protection sealant
Then final coat by hand was Blackfire wax
Exterior glass was polished with Autoglym Super Resin
Wheels were treated to Poorboys wheel wax
Tires were treated to Poorboys tire dressing
Think that's about it...
Turned out ok I think, lovely finish, and the metallic popping was awesome... :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Quite a lot of testing today. ODK Entourage QD, Bouncers shampoo, Migliore Wax Frutta wax (cheap one at $50), Migliore Wax Bella Lustra Tire Glaze and a new unreleased trim dressing from a manufacturer friend which was very impressive indeed.


----------



## scratcher

I got to clean my little 5 today. He's such a tiny car it takes no time at all.
He's well protected so a simple 2 bucket wash with AF Lather, rinsed, a dash of Finale and dried.


----------



## Sutty 90

Not so much detailing but this morning I painted the rear drum brakes on my car gloss black.

Sutty.


----------



## Naddy37

The Micra actually got a wash...

Washed with AG BSC, dried with a AG chamois, glass cleaned with AG Fast Glass. Tyres dressed with AG Super Sheen. Then gave it a quick coat of Gtechiq C2v3.

It actually looks half decent now....

MOT on Wednesday for it, hence it's half yearly clean...


----------



## J306TD

Snowfoam, 2BM, dry, minor correction by hand. Only waxed 2 weeks ago. So gave it a coat of Bouncers Done and Dusted


----------



## MDC250

Daughter's garden play house got a going over with PM TFR...


----------



## nbray67

MDC250 said:


> Daughter's garden play house got a going over with PM TFR...


Thx dad, did you not take any notice of the destructive qualities of PM TFR!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MDC250

I spoke too soon...this is what's left of the garden


----------



## muzzer

Cleaned other halfs car and used my new pw for the first time. It's great although i had an issue which i am waiting to hear back from a certain manufacturer of cleaning products, something didnt work the way it should so i've emailed them for advice.


----------



## alfajim

washed and aquawaxed my car and added my new ocd sticker to the back window.


----------



## xoxclairexox

Wee maintenance wash of pug this afternoon.

Yesterday I spent a few hours on a friends car giving it a good going over all waxed and sealed also! Was well impressed


----------



## dis

I guys, cleaned the wife's car with my new megs ultimate w/wax.
loved it!
is there any better shampoo?


----------



## p_m_brown

Hi all,

Been a while but thought I'd share my weekends exploits! Used some new carchem products, the Hydrocoat which is a sealant that can be used neat or as a pre rinse when diluted, their ridiculously concentrated shampoo and their tar remover.

So Pre cleansed using diluted powermax tfr, washed, decontaminated using carpro iron stuff and the car hem tar remover, clayed, washed and panel wiped my white Focus St, before topping off with a neat layer of Hydrocoat.

The carchem 1:1900 shampoo which is probably the nicest I have used by a long shot. The suds were awesome which meant my washmitt glided over the car very quickly and easily. The bubbles lasted for ages too!

The hydrocoat was super quick and easy to apply but I think I used way too much as it was a chore to get off, but the finished article looks great. Suprising levels of reflection given it is a white car.

Finished off with a final buff and then tyres slicked with megs endurance gel.

A quick question - Can I layer wax on top? Got some AF spirit I'm itching to try!
:thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr

Cleaned both cars yesterday and cleaned the inside of both today


----------



## bradleymarky

Mixture of Blizzard and a bit of PM TFR in the foam lance to see how it went, very foamy and stuck to the car like glue. May do a few more mixes for experimental purposes...


----------



## s29nta

daily driver got the usual sunday autosmart fest, duet,tango,platinum,topaz,highstyle etc:thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion

My mate treated himself to this Mini GP

We were on work until midday so raced back to get this something like for 14:30
Off to parents for Sunday dinner, mint... No cooking or washing up! :thumb:
The Mini
Clb Quick detailed as was washed last night
3m finnese was put on with a Rotary 
Das21e put the black hole on
Kestrel put Blackfire sealer on
Blackfire wax was put on by hand
Poorboys tire dressing

It's brighten it up nicely... :buffer:













We will get back on this for a proper detail nearer to show season...
He's been enjoying driving it too much at the minute... :driver:


----------



## beetie

Managed to give my ed30 daily a proper clean for the first time in a very long time.
Tried out some g101 on the interior and the engine yesterday. What a product, fantastic.
Then today 2 bw, dried, clayed which removed a hell of a lot of tar and crap from every panel. Followed by sonax gloss enhancing polish , topped with Colinite 476s (still love this wax)


----------



## GleemSpray

A good day today - warm here with a very light breeze - perfect.

Car was already clean, so I got all the doors open and properly cleaned the interior, did the door shuts , boot and under bonnet and also did the windscreen scuttle.

Weak mixs of stardrops and Surfex did the job great. No trim dressing left on now probably, but the car does look properly clean after winter now.

Hopefully finish it off and re-dress everything early next week.


----------



## QPRsteve

Just gave my focus a good going over, first proper enjoyable one of the year


----------



## MDC250

Swapped wheels over, glad to be getting the Winters off the car


----------



## pantypoos

I did my sister-in-law's car, it's a right mess covered in little scratches and scuffs. I wanted to give it a good going over with the DAS6 and had asked her to drop it off early and leave it with me for the full day, she said that it was no problem. I'd started later that I wanted because Mrs P had other jobs for me to do and at 1pm I got a message to say that the car was needed back for 3pm, so I didn't get to polish the car, but it did get:

Prewash with Power Maxed TFR
Snowfoam with Carchem Snow Foam
De-ironed with Autoglym fallout remover
Wheels with Autoglym Clean Wheels
Arches cleaned with Autosmart G101
2BM with Autoglym BSC
De-tarred with Autoglym Tar Remover
Clayed with G3 clay mitt lubed with Carchem clay lube
Exterior plastics dressed with Poorboys Trim Restorer
Finished with Autosmart Topaz 
Glass Cleaned with Autoglym Fast Glass
Tyres dressed with Chem-ex Tyre Dressing.
Wheels sealed with Wonder Wheels Alloy Wheel Sealant.
Interior cleaned with Autoglym interior shampoo.

Before:














































After:























































I was pretty pleased with the result and I was surprised how much the topaz filled a lot of the small scratches, but it really does need to be polished. It was and enjoyable clean despite not being able to do everything I wanted to.


----------



## PyRo

*HD Product, Flex Rotary and Universal Pad Cleaner Review*

Ok good day to try out some new gear and products so here we go.

Woke up this morning to find the car covered in what looked like a layer of fine sand after the winds of yesterday.


On Thursday the car got a thorough was and decontamination and since has done about 20 miles to and from work, so I knew it was there or thereabouts for a power wash, a rub over with a clay mitt and a selective correction/cleaning polish.



After the wash and claying the car held water showing that any wax had been removed.



Then used the metro blaster to dry the car.



On picking up the car at the airport car park I noticed some nasty scratches and swirls over one corner of the bonnet, obviously from some twerp's hand luggage as they took it out of the boot.



The rest of the car just needed a light polish and a new coat of wax.

So first off the bonnet and time to break out the Flex VRG with a flex blue light cutting pad combined with the HD Uno.



HD Uno is a very decent compound which I would say is between say megs 105 and 205 in aggression, with an impressive open time, very easy to work with but despite the zero dust claim produced a fair amount of dust. This may have been due to the fact that I was working in full sun although it was about 12 degrees C, it is a black car that steamed off a weak solution of IPA visibly.

That done I then broke out the Flex rotary bought from Spoony for the final run using HD Polish combined with a blue 3M pad.



The Flex which I initially thought to be heavier that my 3M rotary was not noticeable in the hand or on the panel either horizontal or vertical. It exuded quality, giving the impression that it is engineered to last and is a lot more powerful than the 3M.

The HD Polish was a surprise, again a long working time and a very transparent polish when working that enabled me to spot and focus on minor individual defects on the fly. Again though lots of dust which for a zero dust product has got me wondering if I am doing something wrong, if anyone else could through some light on tis I would be interested?

During the polishing stage I tried out a xmass pressie from the wife.



In short great on the rotary not as good on the VRG, but again I think the instructions of fill a quarter of an inch above the grit guard is a bit much, and may have saturated the VRG pad. I failed to mention at the top of this post that I have man flu and am therefore close to deaths door during this review.

Here is a before and after of a pad on the rotary, half a dozen sprays of pad rejuvenator, very lemony smell, it took about 2 mins to clean the pad to this state and went straight back to work on the car, mint.



After.



I used HD Touch on and off throughout the day and liked it a lot. Similar in my view in use to AG QD, but a much nicer smell again lemon this is no bad thing. It went on easy and considering I was using it liberally throughout I have apparently used that much, no cons to report so it's all good there then.

The other product I have wanted to try is Migliore Competizione that I bought in a group buy after seeing an advert on Monza used on a black Porsche. 
A hard wax applied with a seamless applicator that went on well due to the temperature and if you apply it really thinly easy to take off as well.



As a finish a couple of obligatory reflection shots, although now in twilight. In the sun the combination of HD and Migliore wax have brought out the flake in the paint work so that to my poor old man flu eyes it pops.









Camera used a Nikon D50 with me on the end of it.

Thanks for taking the time to view this post and a big thanks to Spoony who supplied most of the merchandise used in todays detail.

PyRo


----------



## Spoony

Looks a good job that. The dust will be due to the warm panel temps, I've never experienced a huge level of dust with the polishes personally. 

HD Polish is my favourite, I just feel it's an excellent versatile polish. HD Touch is also a bit of a surprise, nice QD. 

Lastly, the flex. They are fantastic machine aren't they?


----------



## andywa

Managed to do the interior on a Mini Cooper. Took far longer than it should down to the fact that it's never been cleaned. Pretty happy with the results and this was my 1st paying customer.


----------



## Mark2040

My fiesta ecoboost


----------



## scratcher

I gave my girlfriend's car a much needed clean yesterday.
Washed with Meg's D114, dried, AF Tripple, AF Tough Coat, AF Temptation, G|techniq G4 and G5 on the glass, Espuma RD50 on the tyres. Interior wiped over with Nanolex interior cleaner.

Maybe my Bora will get cleaned tonight


----------



## percymon

After a rather chaotic 3 weeks, several kids rugby matches, and 1000 miles it was about time the Countryman got some attention.

In no particular order
Vacuumed the interior
Sonax rubber care stick to the door seals
2BM wash with Wonder Wheels Shampoo (Halfords £1 speacial) and Monza Wash Mitt
Once over with Sonax BSD to give it a bit of sparkle for a few more weeks
Winter wheels dressed with Wonder Wheels Wheel Sealant and Tyre Sealant (more £1 specials).
Interior Glass with AG Fast Glass
Underside of bonnet and engine bay wiped over with an old damp microfibre
Plan for Easter weekend is a full detox with SnowFoam, Iron-Out, Tardis and then some swirl removal and protection. Refit the summer wheels, then clean protect and store the winters.


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the E300 Hybrid. It's now on its 2nd coat of Gtechniq C2v3, and looking :argie:


----------



## spyder

Took the winter wheels off today, gave the hubs and calipers a clean with prime strong.


----------



## Goodylax

Sick day yesterday 

AF snow foamed
DDJ Low on Eau wash
1z wheel cleaner
ADS NGPS
Waxaddict development wax sample
=
Yummy


----------



## shaun1982

Only a good Hoover to remove all the bloody dog hairs, gave the interior windows a clean too. Man angelwax vision stinks!! 🙊


----------



## SamFishlock

I had to remove my driver seat as it is going off to have the foams replaced, so I took the opportunity to properly clean and hoover all of the carpet. Finished with CG stripper scent of course.


----------



## shaun1982

SamFishlock said:


> I had to remove my driver seat as it is going off to have the foams replaced, so I took the opportunity to properly clean and hoover all of the carpet. Finished with CG stripper scent of course.


Oh yeah how could I forget I dosed mine in stripper scent too lol


----------



## Jag 63

Dressed my new tyres with Gtechniq T1 and wheels with C5.


----------



## robtech

havent been bothering doing much since October last year as was sick to death of doing the car and 30 mins later it was manky and was fed up of all the idiots that wont leave you alone.. so other than the odd car wash ive been in the WHY BOTHER as lifes to short to clean stupid cars phase which lets face it ,,it really is but had some time off today and washed the cars which used to be fun now its just a chore but as soon as i got the SRP out onto the mk1 golf the bug slowly starts to return and now am itching to get out with the full arsenal of kit and do all the cars with the Machine polisher etc ...

did have a nutter come up to me today banging on about tyres i just looked at him and said MATE AM BUSY AND DONT HAVE THE TIME TO CHAT SORRY ,,he got the message and went think the best way is to be like this and ignore or tell them politely to go away 

however did notice the black saab has what looks like buffer trails on the side of the car even though it aint been buffed in months which was a bit What the flip 

but anyway no matter what you do to the car just do what you need and dont stress over a clean car ...i stopped stressing about a clean car and got back into cycling big time and lost 2 stone though have spent a fortune on new bikes and bits ...so car detailing isnt that expensive nor is it that good for fitness


----------



## ALLR_155528

My dad got a brand new car yesterday so today

Washed
Clayed
Washed
Dried
IPA
Glass sealant
Paint sealant
Wheel sealant
Tyre dressing
Trim dressing
QD


----------



## Wilco

Still recovering from surgery so haven't really been able to do anything for the last couple of weeks.
Did manage to convince the wife the car needed a wash though so spent this morning giving instructions/advice.










Probably the most I've enjoyed cleaning the car in a while:lol::lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

Wilco said:


> Still recovering from surgery so haven't really been able to do anything for the last couple of weeks.
> Did manage to convince the wife the car needed a wash though so spent this morning giving instructions/advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the most I've enjoyed cleaning the car in a while:lol::lol:


nice azz wilco, i BET you enjoyed that haha

washed my beast with the hose pipe today then dried it and stuck some red mist tropical on top of the sterling


----------



## pajd

Wilco said:


> Still recovering from surgery so haven't really been able to do anything for the last couple of weeks.
> Did manage to convince the wife the car needed a wash though so spent this morning giving instructions/advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the most I've enjoyed cleaning the car in a while:lol::lol:


I only see one bucket!


----------



## Wilco

golftdi said:


> I only see one bucket!


you're not looking hard enough 

Only kidding:thumb:

I only ever use one bucket to be honest.


----------



## Naddy37

De-badged the back of the Smart, in readiness for the weekends blitz clean.


----------



## Sutty 90

Not detailing as such but painted my near side caliper and hub after work today! Only one to go now.

Sutty.


----------



## techman56

Just finished my car today.

Citrus pre-wash
Megs NXT Shampoo. Two bucket method. 
Tardis. 
Iron X. 
Clay bar. 
G Techniq Panel Wipe. 
Megs Tech 2.0 Wax.

Wheels: Megs Super Degreaser, Megs Wheel Cleaner and then Iron X. Then Megs Endurance Tyre Gel.

Interior: Used Megs for leather seats and interior trim.

Glass: Autoglym Polish on glass.

Started to rain when finished.










Need to learn about polishing and sealants next. Great forum.


----------



## QPRsteve

Gave the old dears Astra bertone interior a quick going over

Before 
















After

















Only had a short bit of time, but this car gets driven a lot and no love as you can see.


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the interior of the Smart. 2 hours, I know, 2 hours to clean a frigging Smart Car!!

Was absolutely minging. Not surprising as it had stood still for a couple years not being used. Outside to be done over the Easter break.


----------



## pajd

So far...

PW
citrus pre wash
PW
Washed with G3 shampoo
PW
Tardis
PW
AF Iron X this stuff is amazing!
PW 
Used the G3 clay mitt - makes claying so much easier
Having a break then one more pass with the mitt and thats it for today. Im knackered 

Tomorrow will be using my DA for the first time and then sealing


----------



## p_m_brown

Bugger all, it's been p*ssing it down all bloody day!


----------



## greymda

i wanted tomorrow to give some blink to the car but it's snowing (in april?!) and it's smth like -1 outside


----------



## nbray67

Zilch here in Nott's, drizzle all day. Yesterday while I was at work it was wall 2 wall sunshine and 14c.

I do remember about 6 wks ago they forecasted a mini heatwave for Easter, just the usual ****** from the weather people as usual!!


----------



## asspur96

Nothing every time I was going to start it rained&#55357;&#56864;

So watched Ben Hur &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Sutty 90

Non, it's rained non stop today! Properly scuppered my plans lol.

Sutty.


----------



## p_m_brown

Typical, was the same down south, beautiful sun yesterday, tsunami today. Managed to spray a bit of tfr, snow and do the wheels in a brief break in the weather. No means perfect but a good opportunity to play with my new pressure washer!

Had some chemical guys maxi suds 2 to try out and must admit, not that impressed. Not sure if I used enough as the foam wasn't particularly thick but also didn't seem to leave the lsp intact despite claiming it does...


----------



## acrebo

Was okay in the SW today, a few spits but nothing to halt progress. Gave my car its first clean since before Xmas I think! A quick blast of Tardis, Blackhole and BSD and she'll be 'reet until I can get some proper wax on her later this weekend.


----------



## Faithfull

acrebo said:


> Was okay in the SW today, a few spits but nothing to halt progress. Gave my car its first clean since before Xmas I think! A quick blast of Tardis, Blackhole and BSD and she'll be 'reet until I can get some proper wax on her later this weekend.


Didn't realise you were on here Adam :thumb:


----------



## acrebo

You've got me stumped... Ady?


----------



## J306TD

Hoovered SWMBO'S Astra. Will give it a wash tomorrow


----------



## Faithfull

acrebo said:


> You've got me stumped... Ady?


Yep


----------



## alfajim

washed the neighbours two astras; blackholed and waxed one. the old man turned up, so washed his quickly and then done my own.
think i may treat myself to a couple of cans of stella 4 tonight.


----------



## Jag 63

At last decent weather so spent the day preparing the car for summer, Citrus Pre Wash, Ultimate Snowfoam then two bucket wash method. Tardis followed by Iron X all rinsed off then another quick Snowfoam then rinse, blown dry everything by hand no machine polished with SRP new version, Chemical guy's White Diamond Glaze then coated with two coats of Soft Fusso Light not used before ( Favourite Gtechniq C2V3 ) but as I have other wax/sealant's I will use them till all gone then stick too the C2V3 really like Gtechniq products. 
Then windows,trim, freshened up followed by Gtechniq T1 on tyres wheels have C5 Armour on them but gave them a quick spray of C2V3, windscreen coated with G1 a few weeks ago so just sprayed with G6. I do like Fusso but when gone will just stick with Gtechniq. Used Auto Finesse revive and there wax mate very easy to use.


----------



## J306TD

Quick wash of mine and SWMBO'S cars


----------



## Phil-1

Snow foam
2 bucket wash
De-contamination 
Clay
Wash
Paint correction/polished bonnet and roof.


----------



## pajd

Went over the car with a clay bar
Quick wash
Then out with the DA (first time user). Didn't go too badly. Still have some swirls but I would blame that on the pads not cutting enough (white). I don't have any other pads so that will have to do. Car is white so swirls don't really stand out (I hope).
Tomorrow morning will be a quick wash to remove any left over polish ad then a coat of sealant.

I'm absolutely f**king wrecked (I washed, tardis, iron x and used a clay mitt etc yesterday took around 5 hours). Head is thumping too! But car looks decent enough. Still a learning curve for me.


----------



## acrebo

Faithfull said:


> Yep


Blimey, that's going back a while! Yeah been on here for quite some time but tend to browse instead of post. My detailing bug tends to catch around now and disappear in October!


----------



## Phil-1

Yesterday was my first go with the DA. I started with a white pad but moved up to the Orange pad and 2 passes. Just need to do the boot and sides now


----------



## Killainstinct

Still haven't broke my DA out but used some elbow power to polish up a mates BMX yesterday night, actually turned out a lot better than I expected!


----------



## dalecyt

Nothing yet, will be doing the works to my golf over today and tommorow.

Hopefully have it looking good for summer!


----------



## brba

Detailing


----------



## GleemSpray

brba said:


> Detailing


 You used all that stuff just to polish Hesalite ?? 

LOL. Its very satisfying to polish a watch crystal clear again, isn't it ?


----------



## brba

Had to try it all  

Love the look now , big difference


----------



## p_m_brown

Did the old man's Octavia today. Snowed, 2 bucket wash and then the sun came out so used reload over the whole thing then waxed with some Dodo Juice purple haze to leave a lovely deep blue shine! Quite a lot of dust off the PH but very easy on and off. Really want to do mine now! :detailer:


----------



## Dannbodge

I washed my 335i 
Washed with AF lather, dried with AF aqua deluxe and then topped up with fk#425.

Then put back in the garage for another week


----------



## s29nta

the usual sunday bath for the daily driver, various autosmart products doin the biz as usual:thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion

Pulled it out of the garage for a wash...
Only quick detailed, thought I best wash the dust off before its MOT...

A quick walk round...






And a few pics while it's nice...























Plus our daily


----------



## Al_G

Complete decontamination, wash, polish (Rejuvenate) and Desire Illusion wax combo (two layers of desire then one layer of Illusion).

Very pleased with the results but photos weren't great due to the sun setting.


----------



## sonny

Beautiful, my parents XR3i was stolen many moons ago and I generally love the look of them. Your colour is perfect though, theirs was white.


----------



## MDC250

Inspired by recent threads, I de-badged mine today. Looking much less fussy:-


----------



## greymda

none, but in weekend it's suppose to be +16..+18 so at least some washing


----------



## Starfox

Al_G said:


> Complete decontamination, wash, polish (Rejuvenate) and Desire Illusion wax combo (two layers of desire then one layer of Illusion).
> 
> Very pleased with the results but photos weren't great due to the sun setting.


Impressive dedication to applying 3 layers of top end wax products...


----------



## MDC250

Oh and I have the engine bay a very quick wipe over...


----------



## Soul boy 68

MDC250 said:


> Oh and I have the engine bay a very quick wipe over...


Looks very good. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Al_G said:


> Complete decontamination, wash, polish (Rejuvenate) and Desire Illusion wax combo (two layers of desire then one layer of Illusion).
> 
> Very pleased with the results but photos weren't great due to the sun setting.


That's a stunning looking car indeed!


----------



## Treganin

Spent too long (12 hrs or so) cleaning the alloys and painting the calipers .

AG products all round:
Rinse with the K2, Snow foamed with Shampoo/Conditioner, rinse, Clean Wheels, 2 bucket method, tar removers, SRP, EGP and then Alloy Protector.

Can't imagine what was used on the wheels/tires previously or before I collected the car, but near side front was horrible - looks great now.

Struggling to get the pictures to work right now, but will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Dave28uk

Topped up with a few layers


----------



## NornIron

2012 VW Caddy Workwagen

Decontamination: Tardis & Korrosol

Wash: Britemax Clean Max

Stone Chip & RDS Correction: 4000 grit spot discs / Optimum MF Correction Pad & Optimum Compound II

Paintwork Refine: Optimum MF Polishing Pad & Optimum Polish II

LSP: Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0


----------



## Ceratec

sonny said:


> Beautiful, my parents XR3i was stolen many moons ago and I generally love the look of them. Your colour is perfect though, theirs was white.


I think his the 1.4 model though, just with kit added


----------



## Lugy

The other day, I started to get my wheels off and tidy behind them a bit, nothing too extreme, just lots of G101 and a bit Hammerite/Tough Black spray paint and gave the wheel nuts a lick of paint. The wheel was cleaned, de-tarred and sealed with Sonax NPT.

Opposite side before...

Then an after....


Ideally I'd have taken the caliper off and painted it properly but I'd rather not disturb them!
Unfortunately man-flu has hit me which has stopped play .


----------



## pajd

NornIron said:


> 2012 VW Caddy Workwagen
> 
> Decontamination: Tardis & Korrosol
> 
> Wash: Britemax Clean Max
> 
> Stone Chip & RDS Correction: 4000 grit spot discs / Optimum MF Correction Pad & Optimum Compound II
> 
> Paintwork Refine: Optimum MF Polishing Pad & Optimum Polish II
> 
> LSP: Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0


How was the paint in terms of swirls before you started? Used a DA for the first time last weekend and couldn't see if I was making much difference due to my car being white.

Did you compound/polish indoors? Any tips for seeing if the correction was working? Cheers


----------



## pajd

Quick bit of detailing after work and before the sh*t weather returns just in time for the weekend...

Citrus pre-wash which was power washed off
Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
Car sealed with Zaino Z2
Then gave the car a going over with Zaino Z6 to enhance the gloss


----------



## Dannbodge

I wiped down my seats with Dr leather wipes and started to polish the interior trim


----------



## NornIron

golftdi said:


> How was the paint in terms of swirls before you started?
> 
> Did you compound/polish indoors? Any tips for seeing if the correction was working? Cheers


Very fews swirls as I've owned and maintained this van from new... it's worn Opti-Coat 2.0 since it was 2 days old :thumb:

I worked on this one indoors this time... excellent lighting is the key for working on white. I have 8 x 6ft Cool White Fluorescent ceiling mounted, and a further 4 x 6ft wall mounted @ 3 ft height.


----------



## pajd

NornIron said:


> Very fews swirls as I've owned and maintained this van from new... it's worn Opti-Coat 2.0 since it was 2 days old :thumb:
> 
> I worked on this one indoors this time... excellent lighting is the key for working on white. I have 8 x 6ft Cool White Fluorescent ceiling mounted, and a further 4 x 6ft wall mounted @ 3 ft height.


Thats where I'm lacking....no garage just a driveway. But your only 2 hours from me so I'll be down next weekend and you can sort mine 
Car isnt that bad. Im just a bit OCD


----------



## 5kinner

got 2 wheels off, Cleaned/Tardis/Korrosol sealed with C5. not sure i'll get the other 2 done this weekend though.


----------



## Alpha Charlie

For the first time since joining this forum, I have made the effort to clean my car. I have so much to learn, I tip my hat to you.

Of course next week, I shall be posting that I want to start my own business. Just want to fit in, innit.

After snow foaming, then rinsing, then using a G3 mitt, then rinsing, then washing, then rinsing, then drying, then polishing, the car still has a rough feel, like it has overspray on it. And as for the chrome like bits around the windows, I'm going to have to search online to find out how to deal with that.

But it looks clean, and with my aim of not going to a hand car wash, it can only get better.


----------



## techman56

Get some fallout remover like Iron X and use this before claying. 

Peek is recommended on other posts for chrome.


----------



## Alpha Charlie

techman56 said:


> Get some fallout remover like Iron X and use this before claying.
> 
> Peek is recommended on other posts for chrome.


Thank you. Also forgot to mention I used revolt on the wheels too.


----------



## Tsubodai

I've done nothing for a few weeks now. Next up will be the wifes i20, which I put Ceramishield on 2 years ago. It's been great but I've also topped it up occasionally just for the sake of it, so it's probably got a little while yet.
If not it's a solid white so I'll polish and wipe on Hydro Coat & top up with Hydro Seal, Acrylic Spritz.
Really want to give it a good go but I suspect the Ceramishield is still doing its job (just about).


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

hose piped it down and dried it, used autofinesse vision glass polish inside and outside and then dodo juice red mist tropical on the body work


----------



## Dannbodge

I machine Polished the piano black trim from my 335i.


----------



## pajd

Dannbodge said:


> I machine Polished the piano black trim from my 335i.


I've got piano black door pillars. What polish and pads did you use? I need to get mine done. Cheers


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the E300 Hybrid. It's now wearing 3 coats of C2v3 and looking :argie:


----------



## Dannbodge

golftdi said:


> I've got piano black door pillars. What polish and pads did you use? I need to get mine done. Cheers


I used my rotary and menzerna pf2400 (203s) on a 3M yellow spot pad followed by menz Sf4000 (85re) on a 3M blue spot pad.


----------



## s29nta

Gave the calipers a coat of paint,










then fitted my freshly refurbed wheels:thumb:










(i know there is a nut locking misssing! just touched up the paint on them and they are not dry yet!):thumb:


----------



## pajd

Dannbodge said:


> I used my rotary and menzerna pf2400 (203s) on a 3M yellow spot pad followed by menz Sf4000 (85re) on a 3M blue spot pad.


Cheers. Not being familiar with that polish and those pads what number on the harsh scale are they? 10 being the harshest. Ive got a DA and not a rotary


----------



## Dannbodge

golftdi said:


> Cheers. Not being familiar with that polish and those pads what number on the harsh scale are they? 10 being the harshest. Ive got a DA and not a rotary


The yellow pad is a normal polishing one and the blue is a very soft finishing.
The 203s is about 7/10 cut and 7/10 gloss and the 85re is 2/10 cut and 10/10 gloss


----------



## mike41

s29nta said:


> Gave the calipers a coat of paint,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then fitted my freshly refurbed wheels:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i know there is a nut locking misssing! just touched up the paint on them and they are not dry yet!):thumb:


Looking good,had my alloys done this week. Will be doing likewise to my calipers 
when I take the wheels off soon to seal them properly.


----------



## s29nta

Thanks Mike, must admit i have never been so carefull putting a set of wheels on a car in my life!, i had silver calipers before and thought time for a change but couldnt make up my mind what colour so gloss black just to keep it tidy looking through the wheels. nige.


----------



## svended

I love the summer. 
Did a neighbours Triumph Spitfire the other day. 


Did ours yesterday and added a nice licence plate badge. 



Got a friend's Vauxhall Astra lined up for next wednesday, Renault Clio for thursday and a Renault Scenic for friday.


----------



## Jamin_00

Wheels.

Wanted to clean them ready for next winter. I don't think these have ever been off the car in 2 years. I just got it 2 weeks ago btw.





Still got a bit to do


----------



## tyson1989

Think someone decided to do a bit of dancing on my brothers bonnet

[URL=http://s418.photobucket.com/user/tyson1888/media/DSCN0700.jpg.html]

Got majority of it out
[URL=http://s418.photobucket.com/user/tyson1888/media/DSCN0713.jpg.html]

Not a bad result for my first time on the machine


----------



## camerashy

What products and pads did you use Tyson, great job, I bet he is pleased


----------



## pajd

Dannbodge said:


> The yellow pad is a normal polishing one and the blue is a very soft finishing.
> The 203s is about 7/10 cut and 7/10 gloss and the 85re is 2/10 cut and 10/10 gloss


I've got Sonax 04-06 I recently purchased for my Golfs had paint (Ive only ever used a DA once and that was last weekend!)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-polish-compounds/sonax-ex-04-06-polish/prod_1382.html

Along with a Chemical guys Hex white, green and orange.

Would you know if these would be too harsh?


----------



## tyson1989

camerashy said:


> What products and pads did you use Tyson, great job, I bet he is pleased


Yeah he certainly is.

I got the 6" pads from monza that are BOGOF just until i get used to using the machines then I'll invest in some different ones.
Used the orange pad with wolfs correctional utility
Refined it with (ever so slighlty softer) yellow and wolfs medium
Then finished off with wolfs jeweller on the black pad
topped off with fusso


----------



## Oldsparky

Before

After power maxed tfr, pressure wash, snow foam, pressure wash, tbm wash using megs NXT. Then a bit of lime prime and vics red


----------



## Coddy20

I removed wheels today and gave them a good clean, 
Wash, Drag breath, tardis, wash, SRP & 2coates of colinite





Also painted all hubs, calipers and discs 👍


----------



## s29nta

nice work on the hubs and calipers too mate^^:thumb:


----------



## sonny

Can't see the callipers very well in the light but great job on the disks.


----------



## dan4291

Gave my front seats and footwells a jolly good hoover (must do this more often!), and cleaned the interior trim and surfaces with Meguiars APC, and dressed with AG Vinyl and Rubber Care. Also cleaned the pedals with APC and Autobrite interior brush from the DBS.


----------



## greymda

it's amazingly nice weather today, sunny and +23, but it's also Easter so nothing today except laziness ..


----------



## Tsubodai

Awful weather here so I polished and Hydro Coat-ed the glass shower screen and the shower control unit etc.


----------



## Jag 63

To get the dust off we received this week snow foamed with neat Bilt Hamer Auto Foam 150 ml produced good foam but not enough to cover the car completely will try 200 ml next time, first time of using this very pleased with it. I do have ultimate snow foam too so may try that neat next time, usually dilute that 150 ml to 700 ml water. Then 2 bucket wash using for the first time Carchem Tailor made car shampoo, used 15 ml in a 20 litre bucket, plenty of foam in the bucket throughout the wash not much on the car but glided across the car nicely cleaning what little dirt left on the car which wasn't very much. 
Then applied 3rd coat of Soft Fusso Light had two coats 2 weeks ago so should last now to July, very easy to apply and remove leaves a very nice finish. Now off for dinner and watch the grand prix.


----------



## Jag 63

Tsubodai said:


> Awful weather here so I polished and Hydro Coat-ed the glass shower screen and the shower control unit etc.


Never thought of doing that on the shower unit.


----------



## Tsubodai

Jag 63 said:


> Never thought of doing that on the shower unit.


Worked well. I'd decanted some into a smaller atomiser spray bottle so I used hardly any as a wipe-on sealant.
I was thinking about trying it on the tiles too.


----------



## Steve_6R

Spent the morning doing my Polo. Whacked a bit of Dodo Juice Light Fantastic on for good measure.


----------



## Coddy20

Not realy detailing but installed my 3 butt rain water harvisting system today
Thanks for info from this fourm 
Heres a few pics




Then wired up hozelock pump ready to pump 0ppm (hopefully)water to rinse of car without drying &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## greymda

that's quite smth!

any link on the how-to thread?


----------



## pajd

Steve_6R said:


> Spent the morning doing my Polo. Whacked a bit of Dodo Juice Light Fantastic on for good measure.


Looking good. Did you machine polish it at any stage recently?


----------



## Steve_6R

golftdi said:


> Looking good. Did you machine polish it at any stage recently?


The car has never been machine polished! Had a full decontamination and detail only a month ago though, so this was just a top up.

Needs a full correction at some stage, I'm just putting it off until I can buy my own DA, rather than scrounge one


----------



## Horatio

Gave the daily a wash, clay and Britemax AIO hand-job. The paintwork is worse than i intially thought, the previous owner had used turtlewax colour magic and hidden loads of white overspray around the bottom of the car 

Obligatory reflection shot


----------



## scratcher

Gave my Renault 5 a clean before taking it for a blast around Milton Keynes. 
Then went home and cleaned the daily. Added a coat of wax and then parked it outside, just in time for a big storm :lol:


----------



## alfajim

Washed two clios and two astras. Put some fk1000p on the astra estate.


----------



## AllenF

Spent the evening in the bath
Started with the hair and shamppoed it then used treseme conditioner on it
Then wifey bought me up a coffee
Then washed body using a one bath method and a soft mitt with radox stress rleif shower jel paying particular attention to under arms and around the groin area.
Rinsed well
Then dried using an ultra plush drying towel that i acquired from a hotel.
Time was running out so i had a quick shave and finished up by cutting my toenails.
Didnt have time to use the pedicure to remove the hard skin defects and fully correct the heel area but i figured that as i wear socks and boots all day it wouldnt really matter this time round
In all about two hours of my life that i will never get back but hey ho at least i didnt have to put up with wifey nagging


----------



## GleemSpray

AllenF said:


> Spent the evening in the bath
> Started with the hair and shamppoed it then used treseme conditioner on it
> Then wifey bought me up a coffee
> Then washed body using a one bath method and a soft mitt with radox stress rleif shower jel paying particular attention to under arms and around the groin area.
> Rinsed well
> Then dried using an ultra plush drying towel that i acquired from a hotel.
> Time was running out so i had a quick shave and finished up by cutting my toenails.
> Didnt have time to use the pedicure to remove the hard skin defects and fully correct the heel area but i figured that as i wear socks and boots all day it wouldnt really matter this time round
> In all about two hours of my life that i will never get back but hey ho at least i didnt have to put up with wifey nagging


Pics or it never happened.....


----------



## Soul boy 68

AllenF said:


> Spent the evening in the bath
> Started with the hair and shamppoed it then used treseme conditioner on it
> Then wifey bought me up a coffee
> Then washed body using a one bath method and a soft mitt with radox stress rleif shower jel paying particular attention to under arms and around the groin area.
> Rinsed well
> Then dried using an ultra plush drying towel that i acquired from a hotel.
> Time was running out so i had a quick shave and finished up by cutting my toenails.
> Didnt have time to use the pedicure to remove the hard skin defects and fully correct the heel area but i figured that as i wear socks and boots all day it wouldnt really matter this time round
> In all about two hours of my life that i will never get back but hey ho at least i didnt have to put up with wifey nagging


Sounds like you gave yourself a better treatment than one of the cars you do.


----------



## Soul boy 68

GleemSpray said:


> Pics or it never happened.....


Err, to much infomation me thinks, could make your eyes water up.


----------



## klw7me

Not really detailing but finally got around to sorting out the new bulbs on my headlights replaced the standard ones with silvervision indication bulbs and blue vision dipped headlights, side lights and full beams. 

Looks so much better even when they are off, got rid of that fried egg look. Thy were really fiddly though.


----------



## Mark R5

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4873478#post4873478

My efforts for today. If you have a few mins spare then be my guest


----------



## Darraghmh91

The past while Iv been meaning to take the tints off the car so today I got the hair dryer out and peeled them off .. Took bloody ages to do but I'm happy there off now as there was a bad job done on them before hand when it was in Japan I think and they had air bubbles and ripples on them so my oem look is better now with them gone

Not much but it's a big step for me


----------



## greymda

snow-foamed, rinsed, 2bm wash, snow-foamed, applied a layer of wax.
on the last wing a heavy rain began (and forecast said no rains till next friday).
now all my work is in vain. mega-****ed


----------



## Joe48brown

Snow foam, wash, clay, polish with m205, sealed, wheels taken of Decon and sealed, door shuts sealed, tyres dressed, perfect cloudy day with no rain, none forecast either, tomorrow will be interior and a layer of wax plus picture time, unbelievable results so far as first chance I've had the weather to really spend time polishing


----------



## suspal

None but if anyone is willing to help me out you can have the option of playing with some top equipment,really good opportunity for a newbie to lean and get informed advice.


----------



## pajd

suspal said:


> None but if anyone is willing to help me out you can have the option of playing with some top equipment,really good opportunity for a newbie to lean and get informed advice.


If only I could!


----------



## jenks

Just a quick snow foam and jet wash here to get a weeks worth of driving down country lanes crap off. Mud, manure you name it, it was hiding in the wheel arches!
Didn't bother with a 2 bucket wash as driving down another lane tomorrow but wanted to make it look a bit better


----------



## Slammedorion

Finished mate's Astra off


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

astra looks good man 
just used af spritz for the first time and i can say its awesome stuff! just goes to show how dirty your interior plastics are when you look at the microfibre cloth! very nice matte natural look, not shiny.


----------



## scratcher

I cleaned up my Renault to take to Ace Cafe tonight.

Tyres dressed with Meg's Endurance
Plastics (there's a lot :lol: ) with AF Revive
Exhaust polished with Meg's NXT
Glass with AF Crystal
Glazed with Ultra Glaze
Waxed with a Kleers sample I was sent 







I even cleaned the engine bay a little today for the first time in years :lol:


----------



## J306TD

The stainless steel extractor fan cover. Wiped with Tar X to remove the gunk. Then washed in AG Shampoo and dried. Topped with 2 coats of FK1000P


----------



## Pittsy

Maintenance wash on the X trail, Windows polished and G1'd the windscreen. Last G1 application was 12 months ago and has only just started to wear off:thumb:


----------



## afry

Gtech c5


----------



## greymda

applied two coats of Wolfs Bodyguard:


----------



## AllenF




----------



## Dougnorwich

Bloody hell.......first time I've seen you put a picture up that knock cremie has made you into a new man 

Car looks great


----------



## AllenF

Finally got the three year old grandkids to show me how ipad works LOL


----------



## AllenF

Its getting there lol


----------



## Darraghmh91

Some great jobs been done in here 
Good job to all 
Not that it got my job back I will admit I do miss having all the time in the world to detail the car but I'll have to adjust and get it all on on the weekend


----------



## alfajim

Washed and waxed my car, ready for an alfa show at Duxford on Sunday. Gtechniq'd the trim too.


----------



## Tsubodai

Yesterday we were having some work done on the house so as I was at home my dad brought his Juke around.
It normally only gets the local jet-wash treatment so it was washed, decon'd, clayed & I was going to put something durable on but due to the normal wash "routine" I decided to spray on HydroCoat. Couldn't find my spray-on mix bottle so I sprayed neat (through a small atomiser bottle) onto the wet car & p/w off. Seemed to work & came up well.
Oh, dressed the (many) plastics with Megs Endurance too.


----------



## pajd

AG bodywork shampoo on the alloys
Citrus pre wash with a Mesto foamer then a PW
Dodo Juice BTBM shampoo then car dried
Gave the car a going over with Zaino Z8


----------



## Pittsy

Just cleaned the fridge out


----------



## NornIron

Doris got a quick wash with ONR, then a coat of Opti-Seal and tyres dressed with Megs Endurance :thumb:


----------



## hovnojede

Friday: Washed our two BMW's.
Saturday: Nothing.
Sunday: Each baby received a layer of Sonax BSD, quick engine bay clean up and dressing, exhaust tip polish, sunroof mechanism cleaned and lubed and some bits and bobs here and there.


----------



## Slammedorion

Quick detail on a mate's car for a show at Oulton Park tomorrow...
Was dropped off to me last night, got a few hours on it this morning



First up

Washed
Clay mitted
Washed & dried off

Oh it's swirly!!!



I've hit it with a rotary and 3m finesse.
Hoovered the inside out and polished all interior glass...
Washed it all back off again and dried off, parked up in the garage :buffer:





The front windows are in a mess... Not a lot can be done with them I think? Think there past it...



After work time to start again...



I've hit it with the Das21e...
Used Poorboys boys black hole

Followed by Blackfire all finish paint protection

And by hand... Blackfire wax

Tires dressed with Poorboys tire gel

Wheels I've just wiped over with Clb quick detailer

Looks a lot better than it did... It's not perfect... But it gets used daily :driver:







Interior just hoovered with the old faithful Henry...

Glass polished with Autoglym Polish

Plastics treated with some Clb trim dressing

Interior freshened up with Autosmart BubbleGum Blast!!! :argie:







For 7 hours work, it's come out well...


----------



## Zetec-al

A layer of topaz on mums focus and G5 on all the glass!!


----------



## Slammedorion

Oh well... All done...


----------



## Slammedorion

Thought I'd best wash my own car


----------



## Slammedorion

And after doing the Orion... I waited for the misses come back from work in the Vectra. Spent a few hours hoovering, washing, cleaning glass, even scrubbed the door shuts ( G101 and a detailing brush )...
Ment to tidy the shuts since I bought it, just never got round to it...















Also some pics of the rear parking sensors I fitted a few weeks back...


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Took the wheels off today to wash and seal them.


----------



## greymda

all day just for the claying and polishing the bonnet


----------



## Coachman

Just a quick 2 bucket wash, trim dress, glass cleaned and wax topped up with megs QD.


----------



## J306TD

Just a quick rinse with the jet wash. Bird poo on the roof


----------



## Jag 63

Hi
Just a quick wash today used Carchem snow foam,


After dwelling for 10 mins,


And wash and rinse buckets afterwards, used Chemical Guy's Glossworx shampoo and DI water in buckets and snow foam (Cold)


----------



## percymon

Spent a good 8 hours on the summer ride over the weekend.

Wash, detar and clay, followed by 2 stage polish with Menz 2200/4400 polish on LC pads via rotary. Washed and back in the garage, awaiting IPA waip and LSP (still debating !)

Roof washed n scrubbed, awaiting proofing. All rubber seals gummiflege'd (that was an hour in itself  )

pretty poor phone pics sorry..



some nice flake pop under the sun lamp though..


----------



## pajd

J306TD said:


> Just a quick rinse with the jet wash. Bird poo on the roof


Why put bird poo on the roof?


----------



## Hufty

I tried my new expensive wax yesterday, AF passion liked the results also did minty rims today I ordered some Finale and AF interior spritz been of work poorly need to get back to work to save some cash. Internet is a killer


----------



## Soul boy 68

Being a lovely day today and the car hasn't had a wash for a good six weeks I gave the wheels a good going over with Billbery wheel cleaner and the arches with APC, after I applied VP citrus pre wash and Maguires Hyper wash followed by a full PW rinse. Then the two bucket method with Meguires shampoo plus then after a dry down I gave a light polish to remove some etched in bird poo  and then applied a coat of wax to the whole car and wheels and finally treated all rubber and plastic trim and chrome fittings and tail pipes and dressed the tyres. The interior only needed a quick Hoover up as it wasn't too bad, however I treated the leather seats to some Race Glase leather cream.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Nothing but was able to clear out my storage to make way for all my chemical guys stuff. If anyone has any CG or Hex pads for sale let me know


----------



## Pittsy

A quick wash and tidy up on this, just the outside though... 
Snow foam, 2BW, a quick layer of topaz, tyres dressed with Highstyle and trims with Revive:thumb:
I really had to curb my OCD's as the body work had loads of tar spots, the interior minging and it is in desperate need of claying but I only had a couple of hours 
It looks better and shiny and most importantly the brother in law is happy :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Yeah yeah if there's no pics it didn't happen:lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Looking good. Know what you mean about tar spots, every time I do mine I keep saying I will have to get some Tardis. Just can't find the right time to meet up with my rep.


----------



## Pittsy

I have got about 1ltr left but just didn't have the time, gonna need to get some more before the next session on it:doublesho


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the alloys, dressed the tyres. A daily task.

Couldn't be arsed to actually clean the car. Was done the day before, had only covered about 300 miles since, it's still spotless....


----------



## mike41

First proper wash for a few weeks this afternoon.
Tyres and arches scrubbed with G101,wheels cleaned with the usual wheel woolies and shampoo. BMD Revolutions wax is still holding up well on the wheels after 5-6 weeks. (Need to find time and get them off and sealed properly though) 
Foamed with Cotton Candy,rinsed and 2BM using Carpro mitt and Carchem 1900:1 shampoo.
Rinsed and dried, then wheels and tyres dried with the metrovac,tyres dressed,finally a coat of Bouncers Done&Dusted to finish off the bodywork,plastics and glass. First time Ive used this and I'm blown away by the finish it leaves,really glossy with c2v3 levels of slickness.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Looks really good that spot on

D&d I pretty good then ??


----------



## mike41

Dougnorwich said:


> Looks really good that spot on
> 
> D&d I pretty good then ??


Cheers Doug,lovely stuff so it is :thumb:
Mike


----------



## pajd

G101 on the carpets and matts. Meg's interior detailer on dash and plastics


----------



## Hufty

Cleaned the other half's motor today. Got some of that demon foam with built in lance you just attach to hose. It was ok, quick job washed then QD'd it with a bit of a combo of sonax bsd and AG fast wax. Finished of with a coat af minty rims on the alloys, I do like that stuff.

Earned me a couple of brownie points &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## lee36

Foamed and 2 bucket washed...tomorrow it gets a clay, 105 and 205...then following day a wax and glass n trim clean...providing no rain.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Pressure washed the decking and patio


----------



## Horatio

Finished up another pre-sale clean, Megs 105 & 205 via DA with a coating of Fusso Dark


----------



## pajd

Horatio said:


> Finished up another pre-sale clean, Megs 105 & 205 via DA with a coating of Fusso Dark


Nice motor :thumb: How many miles are on it?


----------



## Horatio

golftdi said:


> Nice motor :thumb: How many miles are on it?


52,365. It's on Autotrader.


----------



## alfajim

Tried me sonax bsd out on my car, the old man's fiesta and my neighbours blue astra. Also cleaned two clios and astra estate.


----------



## Hufty

alfajim said:


> Tried me sonax bsd out on my car, the old man's fiesta and my neighbours blue astra. Also cleaned two clios and astra estate.


Bob a job week already !:detailer:


----------



## littlejack

Dug out my poorboys black hole and gave the C30 a going over.. Got the wife's car Peugeot to do today...


----------



## Pittsy

After gtechniqing my motor yesterday I gave Mrs P's motor a good seeing too today, wheels cleaned with AS smart wheels at low dilution, snow foamed with Obsession wax snow foam, 2BW using carchem shampoo, waxed with ODK glamour and a little topping of Bouncers D&D, trims dressed with AF revive, Windows cleaned with PM glass cleaner and tyres dressed with AF Tyre Creme. 
Oh and the longest sentence ever made on DW:lol:


----------



## Pittsy

And forgot this one :thumb:


----------



## helicopter pat

Just spent 4 hours giving my midnight black Mini Cooper F56 a good clean & polish before taking it back to its birthplace tomorrow as I am doing the Mini factory tour.


----------



## pajd

Pre wash using a Mesto foamer. Rinsed then 2BW with Dodo Juice BTBM. Car dried then gave it a a going over with Zaino Z8. Windows cleaned with Stoners Invisible Glass and sealed with Rain X. Tyres dressed with Meg Endurance gel


----------



## Bigoggy

First go at sanding ever on a mates mates vw camper.


Before shot


After sanding


We are well pleased with the result 

Here is my mate Getting into it


----------



## Kickasskev

Nice black 5 series


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

bilt hamber auto wheel fall out remover on the wheels
hose pipe washed car and wheels
while still wet used AF Glide with a farecla g3 clay mitt all over
hose pipe washed again
dryed with a towel (kent xl drying towel)
AF Rejuvenate applied by white side of flexipads tri foam and buffed off with cheapo halfords microfiber
AF Ultra Glaze applied with black side of flexipads tri foam and buffed off with cheapo halfords microfiber
only 1 layer of AF Spirit applied with a AF Waxmate and buffed off with AF Duo Edgeless microfiber
wheels sealed with spray wheel sealant, (when its runs out il be getting the race glaze nano spray stuff) and buffed off with cheapo halfords microfiber
trim with ipa and gtechniq c4 next week
and also glass will be polished with AF Vision
interior was done recently with AF Spritz not doing again for a while  and continuose sprays of CG Stripper Scent hehehe
enjoy 
forgot to mention AF Finale every week/other to keep the wax looking freshhhhh


----------



## mike41

Got the interior sorted today inbetween rain showers. A good vacuuming with the karcher first. Half leather seats,steering wheel and door cards cleaned with Gtechniq W1 and coated with L1. Interior plastics cleaned with G101 and dressed with Poorboys Natural look,AB Fab to freshen up fabrics,seats and carpets. Interior glass cleaned with AB Crystal and a DJ Merkin mf. Fitted rubber mats removed & scrubbed with PM Tfr and a new Cali Scents Laguna Breeze chucked under the passenger seat. 2 hours later and that's it looking like new again (for now till the kids get in it next lol :wall: )


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

windows done on the outside with AF Vision glass polish and inside done with glass cleaner


----------



## Naddy37

Spent nearly 3 hours cleaning the Smart. It hadn't been done in about 2 months.

Thought I'd better start using my Waxybox samples, Smart is the ideal size for them...


----------



## Wilco

None and I'm annoyed about it. My car is filthy by my standards, wife promised to be home from work by six so I can get it done. She's just got home now


----------



## Rob74

I cleaned my wheels then couldn't be bothered to do anything else 😂


----------



## Summit Detailing

Started machining a 911 Carrera RS in Rubystone:buffer::wave:


----------



## k9vnd

Removed front,rear bumpers, sideskirts and both front drivers and passengers wings for inspection,clean, rustcoat's and waxoil.


----------



## Elliot_C

Cleans the conditioned the rear seats of the ST500 with the new AF product I go through today!


----------



## Jag 63

Sealed my Thule Atlantis 200 roof box and my Whisper Pro Rack S-Wing roof bars ready for our holiday in Vendee next week, will be putting them on tomorrow after giving the car a quick wash.


----------



## Tsubodai

Did the interior today, cleaning and dressing/protecting all plastics & leather


----------



## Dazzel81

Spent 4 hours cleaning my coupe, ready for a 260 mile round trip to wilton supercars tomorrow, prob get another clean when i get back :wall:


----------



## alfajim

Tried my sonax tyre gel out and washed and bsd the Alfa and astra estate.


----------



## turbom

Hoovered mine out,cleaned the dash and door pannels,And cleaned the tyres.
Might wet vac the seats tomorrow...


----------



## Kickasskev

Nissan note I done today


----------



## GJ.GTI

Had a go with the CG Hybrid V-07, very impressed!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Jet washed my S1, foamed and 2BM, then dried up and treated all glass, trim and tyres before a coat of natural look dressing on the dash board and a Hoover up of interior, job done for another fortnight.


----------



## Pittsy

Did my bus and knocked out a couple of reviews:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Trialled a new wax this morning. Very happy with the appearance of the car now, hopefully it'll last well too.










Little write up can be found here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=362909


----------



## Cookies

Did a quick arch tidy up on the wife's new (to us) DS3. 























Cooks


----------



## dougall

Uncles golf got a treat this weekend


----------



## pjgraham86

son back from university and off to Croatia on hols so a chance for me to spruce up his VW Fox (tornado red). started with BH snow foam, 2bm wash with Auto Finesse shampoo (forget the name) then dried and applied a coat of AG SRP followed by EGP. Wheel trims sprayed with Armorall Wheel shield (which for the money I think is excellent) and windows and wipers cleaned with IPA followed by AG Fast glass.

He'll come back on Saturday and not notice....!!


----------



## dendass

Working on a mates car atm
















Slow progress


----------



## MikeMayUK

Was up at 5:00 a.m. today to add the final touch to the wife's Fabia, which was two coats of Gtechniq EXO, following a coat of C1 plus G1, C4 and C5 on the rest of the car. With any luck, it'll now be self-cleaning!


----------



## camerashy

Wash the wife's Fiesta and then added ADS Blue Lotion with ADS H2O-S over the top


----------



## Tsubodai

Another weekend passes by with no cleaning. Maybe next week hopefully............


----------



## Juke_Fan

Quick maintenance wash yesterday and went over all the interior platics and wheels with highstyle.


----------



## Pittsy

Ferk all, apparently I can't clean the car on Father's day... 
Had a nice barbie, a couple of bottles of peroni and a couple of glasses of wine so happy days:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Pittsy said:


> Ferk all, apparently I can't clean the car on Father's day...
> Had a nice barbie, a couple of bottles of peroni and a couple of glasses of wine so happy days:thumb:


Not a bad compromise there!!


----------



## Pittsy

Tell you what.... 
Not bad tbh


----------



## Simz

Bit of a spruce up at Harewood house


----------



## Soul boy 68

MikeMayUK said:


> Was up at 5:00 a.m. today to add the final touch to the wife's Fabia, which was two coats of Gtechniq EXO, following a coat of C1 plus G1, C4 and C5 on the rest of the car. With any luck, it'll now be self-cleaning!


5AM :doublesho


----------



## sonny

5am? Thats crazy


----------



## 83461

Detailed a Porsche 964, Monday gone. Missed the post but thought id contribute my input lol


----------



## JordanRaven

Cleaned my okd car ready to be sokd and gave the replacement a quick clean just so it wasn't dirty, detailing it fully will come later in the year once it is paid for and I can replace a few little bits and get some bodywork done on a rear arch


----------



## svended

Did a neighbour's daughter's silver Audi A1 while waiting for a colleague's black Fiat Grande Punto. 
Tried Envy Car care's new F.A. on the Audi, which is really good and very versatile to apply. 
The Fiat got Gwash'ed and rinsed, light hand polish and sealed with Migliore Cima Sealant which is really fantastic on black cars.


----------



## Jim300186

Gtechniq c1 application, after I machine polished it yesterday with various grades of swissvax cleanser it was not as hard as I thought it was going to be. Swissvax best of show going on top tomorrow. All done on my yas marina blue m4, pictures to follow tomorrow.


----------



## DeanoLfc

AG Conditioner shampoo.
Super resin polished.
Megs spray wax.
Megs Tyre Gel.

If i get any closer the swirls will show + stone chips


----------



## Pittsy

A bit of this:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Audi A4 snowfoamed > Blackfire GEP > Glare Polish > ClearKote Machine Glaze by DA > Obsession Aura wax > BH Finis wax.
Never tried this wax combo before but it's looking good with extreme flake pop.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Pittsy said:


> A bit of this:thumb:


Looks rather nice :thumb:


----------



## steve_07

Weekly maintenance wash and interior dusted + vac. Another coat of collinite 476s to top up and 2 coats of angelwax H2go on all glass


----------



## Pittsy

Juke_Fan said:


> Looks rather nice :thumb:


Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Bonnet photo is superb - love the reflection of the clouds.


----------



## Pittsy

Juke_Fan said:


> Bonnet photo is superb - love the reflection of the clouds.


That lsp has been on for 6 weeks with no top up... 
Never left the car for that long without adding some things :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Cleaned a smudge on the windscreen...right in my eyeline.


----------



## Simz

Had a go with Meguiars 21 mirror glaze, and i have to admit i like the results.


----------



## Dougnorwich

Today I done my ****.....promised a very good freind of mine that I woukd do her car....by Christ it was hard work took me 8 hours in total but I'm pretty pleased with the results....melaine you owe me now...

Here we go a few before

































So hit it with some changes no touch


























Washed using 2bm with a mix of gtechniq gwash and car chem 1900:1


























Looking a little better now

Time for some g101 with various brushes


















Wheels hit with carpro, never stop hating the smell if this










Paintwork then clayed using a autosmart clay cloth with Gary deans unfinite use derailing juice










Once dried off left with these swirls


























Started with a orange hex and Koch chemie p2 lack Blau, as it happens didn't bother changing after that


















The whole car was then treated to bmd Taurus


----------



## Pittsy

Looks great Mr D, hard to believe it's one pad and one compound giving those results:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich

Mr P Koch chemie p2 lack Blau and a orange pad is your best freind

Search your feelings puttsy you know it to be true

#****edup


----------



## mike41

Great job Doug, looks really smart now :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Pittsy

Dougnorwich said:


> Mr P Koch chemie p2 lack Blau and a orange pad is your best freind
> 
> Search your feelings puttsy you know it to be true
> 
> #****edup


I gotta bite the bullet and get some :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky

Only cleaned the alloys due to it looking like it may lash it down. Tried the AS smart wheels for the first time and wasnt impressed really, KK brake away is much better.


----------



## GleemSpray

Proper clean yesterday for the first time in a couple of months (I think). Didn't have a huge amount of time though.

Used up some of the PM Snow Foam I bought a while back; not the greatest foam, but it does clean well just like the PM TFR does.

Did two applications and used a wash mitt on the second one then rinsed and finished with AS Topaz.

Had some light orangey stains on the otherwise perfect alloys, particularly around the hub which looked the same colour as the rust on the brake discs. Couldn't shift it using AG Custom Wheel Cleaner or BH Surfex, but dug out the Wonder Wheels Super Alloy cleaner and it was quickly all gone and the alloys looked showroom again.

Put Topaz on the alloys too, which makes them shine a treat and it will be interesting to see how durable it is on wheels.


----------



## Marky_g

Ordered G3 clay mitt and repainted interior floor 😂


----------



## woodym3

Nowt. day off and drank beer...


----------



## MDC250

Maintenance wash on both cars.

VP ph Neutral went on thick today...










Been wanting to try Orchard Bramley Bubble Bath for a while and managed to get hold of some recently. Nice and sudsy...










Mine has CarPro Hydro2 Lite so just dried and will see how that's holding up in a bit judging by the rain clouds.

Mrs car has one of the test sample of Obsession Wax Evolution on the bonnet so this is how it looks some 6 or so weeks on from application...


----------



## BabisStinson

Proper clean of the bike today, my Moto Guzzi needed some washing after 3 weeks..!


----------



## Celticking

Company car going back on Friday but I am away until Thursday night, so today it got a wash, followed by Poorboys back hole and then a coat of Colly 945 to seal it in. Should hold up until the guy comes to collect it Friday morning.


----------



## Kickasskev

Golf GTD in black lookin nice!!


----------



## Smithyithy

Well, Saturday, gave my dads new car a wash, Dodo Juice on the paint, GTechniq on the wheels, glass, tyres, leather etc treated.

DSC_0040 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

IMG_20150627_222252 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0014 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

And 5-6 weeks ago (apologies, haven't been very active online for a while) - I was asked to help my friend / detailing partner do his neighbours car that, as well as lots of other defects, had been attacked by a cat! Not the best photos from my phone, we'll aim to use the DSLR next time but we were very pushed for time.

Full wash, decon, clay (see pics!), 3 stage machine, glaze, wax, trim etc. The owner only expected the scratches removed but he's a nice guy so we did him a favour, it was also just good practice for us. He paid us extra for our efforts, which paid for a nice curry that evening 

DSC_0201 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0202 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0204 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0205 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0206 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0207 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0199 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0200 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0198 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0211 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0215 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0216 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0217 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0218 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0219 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0221 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

DSC_0222 by Smithyithy, on Flickr

Sorry for the large post. Like I said, not the best photos. Some deeper scratches and more permanent marks remained, but overall the transformation was great and he was very pleased.

I think the reward was well-earned.... :lol:

DSC_0223 by Smithyithy, on Flickr


----------



## shaun1982

I'm just in the middle of putting a layer of dj supernatural hybrid on the rocco. I'm hoping it won't be a bad idea to leave it til tomorrow before buffing it off?









Yup that's my beagle asleep on the seat 😂


----------



## ashers16

My dads car, got snow foamed, 2bm wash, dried then a layer of BSD.









Managed to get half the focus polished with SRP was getting tired so decided to leave the other side, my plan is to do a correction polish on this when I find the time to remove all the swirls. It's my mams car so not on the top of the list of things to do as she isn't really bothered if it has swirls or not. Then applied a layer of fusso dark.









My car just got a snow foam and wash. Weather was too hot yesterday to get much more done as I don't have a garage or any shade.

These are the before pictures. Didn't have time and was too tired after to take after or during photos. Next time I do anything with the first two I will be getting loads of photos tho.


----------



## Tsubodai

First wash for my car for about a month this morning. GOt some coatings to try but not the weather today so just topped up with Final Finish and 3 coats of G5 for the windscreen


----------



## Pittsy

I cleaned up half a dead mouse this morning from the decking before i came to work...
Does that count?


----------



## robtech

not today but 2 days ago i finished an epic paint restoration on a mk2 golf gti that hadnt been polished in years ..iwell undercharged the guy but i wanted to do the car ...lol am very picky about what cars i detail these days..a detail snob


----------



## Sutty 90

Usual monthly maintenance detail inside and out. Did plan on applying a few new coatings but couldn't be bothered in the end so just finished with a coat of Glisten.

Sutty


----------



## pajd

robtech said:


> not today but 2 days ago i finished an epic paint restoration on a mk2 golf gti that hadnt been polished in years ..iwell undercharged the guy but i wanted to do the car ...lol am very picky about what cars i detail these days..a detail snob


Any pics mate?


----------



## f4780y

Swanson full detail for my BMW E60 before she gets traded-in in at the end of the month.
Bitter sweet moment!


----------



## sprocketser

Remover 1st coat ogf Leatherique Rejuvenate Oil & poured another one this morning before breakfast .

As it is a hot day , it will do its job .

Was needed badly as former owner seemed to never cleaned/washed the back seats .


----------



## scratcher

Today, an A4 Avant



Yesterday, a space ship.


----------



## Trip tdi

Audi A4 Black edition at the weekend.
Process was wash with Farecla shampoo with a touch of halfords basic shampoo, washed the wheels with a safe wheel cleaner, clayed different grades, removed wheels and fully treated with C5 and left to cure and harden, machined with 101 along with chemical guys cutting pads, on the rotary refined with 3m blue ultrafina with a drop of final finish, panel wiped 3 times with ultra soft clothes and 2 coats of jetseal 109 and swissvax best of show wax for the finishing touch, tyres dressed with blackfire tyre dressing and trim protected with blackwow pro and glass cleaned inside and out.
Sorry I cannot place pictures as I have no consent at the moment, car was finished this weekend and really enjoyed this one as the results were good to the owner.


----------



## kylebailey

Was supposed to be doing a valet this morning, typical welsh weather stopped me from doing it.


----------



## matt303

Been meaning to give my Fiesta some TLC for a while and managed to get around to it this afternoon, especially glad to clear all the gunk that had settled at the bottom of the hatchback.

Still cleans up well for an everyday car 

car by matt303uk, on Flickr

Wheels - Angelwax BILBERRY, Autoglym Tyre Dressing.
Wash - Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Citrus Cleaner, Auto Finesse Lather.
Finish - Auto Finesse Tripple, Soft 99 Fusso Light, Soft 99 Fusso Spray (on some plastics), Auto Finesse Revive
Interior - Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care


----------



## Hufty

What started as a quick wash ended in a mini detail.



Snow foam - karcher blue stuff that came with lance
Dry - Adams big yellow towel and qD
Wheels - sonax extreme wheel cleaner

Then decided to wax bonnet which turned into doing whole car - Adams buttery wax.
Trim - auto finesse revive
Tyres - gtechniq T1
Interior - mad cow mango sauce, love the smell.


----------



## Horatio

Quick wash and top of HD Wax :argie:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Toyota Land Cruiser White pearl wash with Zymol Auto wash > Britemax QD > play with some waxes 50/50 on bonnet Beitemax Vantage and AF illusion and RG55 rear door , Meguiars Ultimate Quick Wax :argie: driver and passenger side .

I think I will buy Megs Ultimate Quik wax again and again :lol:


----------



## Summit Detailing

A day of maintenance washing - '15 Range Rover, F-type & C36AMG:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Interior on the twingo and glass interior / exterior


----------



## Ben_W

The mondeo is due for another correction polish so ive made a start. Doing a panel or two a day. Still on take it easy duty after recent heart surgery. Tonight, I attacked another wheel...



These are due a refurb so pleased with how clean they still come up.


----------



## camerashy

Summit Detailing said:


> A day of maintenance washing - '15 Range Rover, F-type & C36AMG:thumb:


My dream


----------



## MDC250

Literally a quick wipe of the dash in each car.

Mine with Nanolex Interior Cleaner...










The Mrs car with Sonax ****pit Pfleger...










Like the finish from both, Sonax for very light cleaning and the Nanolex seems to clean that little bit deeper.


----------



## Gavla

Hadn't cleaned the e30 for a few weeks so took advantage of the good weather...


----------



## Lugy

Gave Sven the 9-3 a bit of a clean this morning, I picked up some Autosmart Ultra Mousse and Topaz so had to have a shot. 
Started with a foam....


Then washed with shampoo, dried, paintwork done with the Topaz (and the wheels too), plastics dressed with Autosmart Highstyle and windows cleaned with Megiuars.




I'm mega impressed with the Topaz, my paintwork isn't exactly great (looks like it's been washed with a sweeping brush!) but the Topaz really brings it up well. Works really well on wheels too.


----------



## Dazzel81

Gave my ST a quick clean after work

Wheels cleaned with Smart wheels
Pre wash with valetpro citrus
2BM with carchem shampoo
Dried withe AF Aqua deluxe 
Body & wheels wiped down with Zaino Z6


----------



## J306TD

Gave the car a good vac and cleaned the plastics after going to Cornwall last week. Unfortunately my wet and dry vac packed up just before I had done the drivers area


----------



## Toxicvrs

Removed some key marks from a neighbours car that's been vandalised. Shame I couldn't do the whole car, it needed it


----------



## Hufty

Ok had a PDR repair on my motor this lunchtime the guy had to remove all my protection from a 2x2 area so thought what the hell, I'll do the whole motor. So full decon with bilt hamber, I bought some car pro iron x snow foam the other week so thought give it a blast, didn't seem to do much other than a usual snow foam. Wheels bilt hamber again and quick blast round with af tfr. Dried off with my Adams big yell a, love that towel and onto the serious stuff 2 coats of poorboys black hole, not used this before good stuff except that sickly USA grape smell, then a coat of blackfire black ice finally topped with a coat of Adams patriot wax. Can honestly say she has never looked so awesome, popped in for a pee and to get my phone for some pics came out and it was f£&@in raining, British weather you gotta love it. Finally bmd revolutions wheel wax and af satin on the tyres, 4 hours or so later pretty pleased. 
Interior sometime soon.


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## Hufty

Hufty said:


> Ok had a PDR repair on my motor this lunchtime the guy had to remove all my protection from a 2x2 area so thought what the hell, I'll do the whole motor. So full decon with bilt hamber, I bought some car pro iron x snow foam the other week so thought give it a blast, didn't seem to do much other than a usual snow foam. Wheels bilt hamber again and quick blast round with af tfr. Dried off with my Adams big yell a, love that towel and onto the serious stuff 2 coats of poorboys black hole, not used this before good stuff except that sickly USA grape smell, then a coat of blackfire black ice finally topped with a coat of Adams patriot wax. Can honestly say she has never looked so awesome, popped in for a pee and to get my phone for some pics came out and it was f£&@in raining, British weather you gotta love it. Finally bmd revolutions wheel wax and af satin on the tyres, 4 hours or so later pretty pleased.
> Interior sometime soon.


Interior today, used Adams interior detailer for first time, lovely Orem finish with a nice fresh almost minty smell. Quick Hoover and wipe down door shuts with QD. Oh and a second coat of bmd on wheels, nice peachy smell there.


----------



## pajd

As my parents are on holidays I cleaned the interior my fathers Golf TDI. Lovely colour in tornado red.
Interior looked like it had never been cleaned! A good vacuum, then meguiars interior detailer on the dash and plastics. This was followed by G101 on the mats, carpets and seats. A Magic Tree to freshen things up.


----------



## pajd

Today it was a coat of AG HD wax on the car above. (paintwork was treated a few days ago). The tornado red looks fantastic now.
Tyres dressed with Meg's endurance gel and exhaust tips brought up nicely with Meg's next gen polish. Windows cleaned with Invisible Glass


----------



## CHRIS-P

washed

Pb ssr-1
Pb blackhole
Pb EX sealent
2 coats of Natty blue
one of nattys red
wheels polished and waxed
tyres dressed
windows with AG fast glass

lost the will to live after that and said sod it, inside next weekend :lol: :lol:


----------



## MDC250

This...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366175


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my engine bay a spruce up.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## PugIain

All 4 wheels, clean and shiny


----------



## muzzer

Decided to clean the car today and one of the things i was keen to try was the Gtechniq C4 i bought at Waxstock this year. I can see why people want to use their products, this has bought some faded trim up a treat, although i suspect it will result in my bank balance fading quite sharpish from now on :lol:


Oh i also tried my grit guards for the first time today too, hmmmm i think i need different buckets for them to work properly, either that or i made a pigs ear of fitting them :lol:


----------



## hardyd44

muzzer42 said:


> Oh i also tried my grit guards for the first time today too, hmmmm i think i need different buckets for them to work properly, either that or i made a pigs ear of fitting them :lol:


Muzzer - I found I had to araldite the "legs" on mine as they kept coming undone - or maybe I am cack handed to


----------



## chrisgreen

Not overly exciting I'm afraid - gave the Fabia a quick 2bm wash today so that I could fit wind deflectors and a boot lip protector:










She's in need of some more TLC and some paintwork correction, which I will hopefully get done before the end of the summer.

Did a couple of other detailing-related things today. First, I fitted the gamma seal lids I bought at Waxstock to my buckets:










Also put up two racks out in my covered alleyway to hang my spray bottles on:










These are just a couple of £1.50 metal curtain rails from IKEA, but they are a great size (about 1.4m long) and just the right depth off the wall to hang the bottles on.


----------



## Skuperb

Maitenance washed and debaged the rear or my Occy and trial fitted my new Thule cycle carrier


----------



## pantypoos

chrisgreen said:


> Also put up two racks out in my covered alleyway to hang my spray bottles on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just a couple of £1.50 metal curtain rails from IKEA, but they are a great size (about 1.4m long) and just the right depth off the wall to hang the bottles on.


If you twist the poles around you could store a detailing brush in each of the circular holes at the ends.


----------



## dillinja999

quick wash and 2 coats of z8


----------



## chrisgreen

pantypoos said:


> If you twist the poles around you could store a detailing brush in each of the circular holes at the ends.


I had considered that as well (good size for drying out wheel woollies as well), but alas the alley gets dusty from the wind blowing through, so any brushes left out in the open there will fill up with grit 

Brushes stay safely away from the dust either in a plastic box or in the two plastic drawer units I have there.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Maintenance wash and used the last product I hadn't used for the wax pack xl box


----------



## Dazzel81

Got the rear wheels off for a polish & wax :argie:


----------



## lemansblue92

*Play about with the das 6 pro*

After having a go at a donor car i tackled mine this weekend



















anybody any advice on my progress?

Steps:
1.snow foam, rinse, wash using 2 bucket method+dry
2.clay bar using bilt Hamber medium clay (love being able to use water over qd)
3.meguiars 105 with orange hex pad
4.meguiars 205 with white hex pad
5. Prima amigo with black hex pad
6. Bilt Hamber double speed wax
7. let a family member drive off with it as they needed to borrow my car!


----------



## Willashcroft

Finally got round to doing my "Tornado Pink" Polo the other day.



















Washed + Clayed

Das 6 Pro Plus with Sonax Cutmax, then EX04-06 on medium pads.

Then Sealed, and a few coats of 476.


----------



## DUBBN

Picked this up on Sat but wanted to get a good base on it, was offered the SupaGard.










Snow Foam, washed and waxed. Just the sealant to go. All Detailers Passion.

Dodo Juice Glass Sealant applied also.


----------



## dan4291

Did the interior this evening (got the in-laws in the car tomorrow!), hoovered carpets and seats, used Meguiars APC on dirty seat backs (thanks kids!), mats and door cards and shuts. Wiped down the dash before applying GTechniq C6, and put a California Scents Newport New Car air freshener in! Quick job done within an hour, but hopefully good enough for the mother-in-law!


----------



## mr.t

Not detailed as such but added a little something


----------



## IanJones

gave my car a wash


----------



## cufc1111

Washed two of the family cars and Used Sonax Xtreme Full Effect Wheel Cleaner for the first time. Mine was pretty clean but the other half's wheels were filthy and the brake dust was baked on, so we were very impressed with the way the Sonax broke it down. It needed two applications on those wheels and some agitation but they're as clean now as they've ever been. I really wish I'd taken some photos now.

I used my favourite Envy Lovely Jubbly snow foam and followed up with a sample of Sonax Red Summer shampoo, which smells great and did a decent job, but I probably won't get a full bottle as I've a few more samples to try yet.

Unfortunately as I was drying the second car off the rain started and kept on for the rest of the day so polishing and waxing have had to go on hold for a dry day.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## Mark Evison

Been polishing mine ready for a car show on Sunday in Hull.


----------



## camerashy

Used Obsession Wax Phantom over the top of a Waxybox Development Wax and it's feeling slick and looking glossy.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Unexpectedly but pleased I got the chance to give our girls there usual Friday bath time 

Decided as it was overcast & cool I'd attempt two the geon wetcoat. Defo looks like more success this time. Now for the durability test in there harsh environment. First test was not being unable to dry them!! Rain/God decided that was my lot  

So got half dry & tyres dry enough to test my other product. After seeing the recommendations for obsession wax tyre dressing I managed to get a sample version which was great as I'm forever changing tyres dressings!! Been on geon but wasn't happy with it so saw it was glossy like I like. Initially thought ow no wasted my ££ but carried on & glad I did as needed to dry to get the look I wanted. Now again the durability test


----------



## Slammedorion

All ready for the Gold Cup car show @ Oulton Park tomorrow :top:


----------



## Slammedorion

Cleaned the wife's A3...
Today I've been playing round with spacers today
We've run 5mm rears for a while because I had them say about...
Today I've had a play with 15mm rear spacers...















Unfortunately it catches inside the arch somewhere when putting foot down so for now there back off until we mill them down to 12mm-13mm

I've found some 8mm spacers in the garage for now, so there now on the rears, and the 5mm spacers are on the fronts


----------



## Juke_Fan

Tried my smartool out today :thumb:

Went all out Autosmart today, not much of my AS stuff I didn't use :detailer:

Tardis
Fallout remover
G101 as a pre-clean
Smart Wheels
Ultramousse
Clay cloth
Mirror Image
Trim Wizard
Topaz all over including the Trim to help seal the Trim Wizard
Highstyle on the wheels
Quick spray of tropical blast to finish off

Had to rain within 30mins of finishing didn't it


----------



## Simz

Not today but last 2 days with Matt at obsidian detailing


----------



## MDC250

Wash and play with some new waxes to me.

Migliore Presidenziale...



















Zymol Vintage...










Zymol Atlantique...










Def Wax Pro Edition...










The near side pics don't do the finish any justice, these are ridiculously nice waxes to use.

The rest of the car had mainly Obsession Waxes applied but also used Bouncers Capture the Rapture on a panel.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=367298


----------



## Pittsy

Maintenance wash on Mrs P's mini today and tried a new Qd /sealant, might have actually found something for the trims too :thumb:


----------



## Bonzo67

Ended up dragging a friend to buy some detailing gear for his Mercedes.

Car has had nothing done to it since new, 12 months ago lol, except for the standard drive in car wash with the snow foam and sponges etc.

Anyway, we snow foamed the car, pressure washed off, then hand washed by the 2 bucket method. Dried off with the silicone blade then finished off with a drying towel.

Applied an old cutting polish I've had for years (polymer based), buffed off and then a coat of Auto Finesse power seal.

Cleaned the leatherwork inside and plastics and called it a day lol.

Doors are really in need of a going over with a polisher and some cutting as they're actually quite bad with Orange peel when looking along the reflection.

The main thing is my mate is away happy that his car is almost as new again and has that super silky feel to the touch.

Still a few little scuffs etc to touch up and wet sand back and polish, but that's a job for another day.


----------



## GleemSpray

Finished off the winter prep; a coat of AS Topaz over some recent twin layers of AG HD wax, so I reckon the bugger is now tightly wrapped ready for the bad weather lol.

Topazed all the plastics and trim too, to see how it hold up when the weather turns.

Also tried some of the new AG wheel protector spray, which is quite different to the old stuff. Last version was a kind of foamy wax spray which was spray then buff off and didn't last more than a couple of weeks, but the new stuff is a clear liquid spray sealant which you have to leave for at least an hour or more, according to the instruction label.

It sets hard and smooth and shiny and water beads and runs off it quite effortlessly.

Lets see how long it lasts !!!!


----------



## stevec1906

Got a chance yesterday to wash my car. I had a few hours to kill before work when I'd finished so decided to clay my bonnet and try some Koch Chemie M2.01 with my DA to see if I could improve the finish a little. Topped it after with Kamikaze Overcoat that I bought a couple of months ago. I'm pleased with how it turned out but it's made me even more desperate to sort out the stone chips that now stand out like a sore thumb! Oh well, more reading required.......
Sorry there aren't any before pics but I got a bit caught up in it all. I'll try to remember to take some next time.


----------



## Bero

A little tidy up for last weekend's duties!


----------



## Bonzo67

Got round to washing mine today after catching up with chores about the garden over the past few days.

Just a wash and a towel dry.


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## leehob

Cleaned all alcantara with raceglaze cleaner, treated leather with AF hide, 3rd day of cleaning just got tail pipes to do now:thumb::buffer:


----------



## f4780y

*Payback!*

Having applied CQUK, DLux, Flyby Forte, HydrO2, PERL, and CQuartz Leather to all the interior and exterior surfaces of my X4 over the last eight weeks, I finally managed a simple maintenance wash and detail inside and out in less than 90 minutes today and it looks like new!

Payback at last!


----------



## warwick

Rain.


----------



## Titanium Htail

Snow-Foamed 3 cars, then lots of wheel cleaning...

John Tht.


----------



## asspur96

*Winter Prepped Brothers Golf*

So my younger brother bought some CHIPEX and had been asking me when I would help him do car. So he arrived at 11 am and left at 3.30pm golf was washed D114 / claye mit / stone chips CHIPEX / wet sand a couple scratches / polished with new Das21e polisher used M105 on wet sand marks and AG SRP to prep rest of car for wax / waxed Coliinite 845 will last him all winter / plastics treated AG RUBBER AND PALSTIC and tyres dressed Meg Endurance It looks better than new thanks got to go mate !!!

Then gave my car a quick Maintennance wash using Megs D114 and polished the bomnnet as and done stone chips a few weeks ago and needed to refine finish no pics I'm afraid as knackered packed gear up at 5 !!


----------



## MDC250

Foam with Envy Bubbly Jubbly, 2BM with Orchard Bramley Bubble Bath then everything bar the bonnet finished with a QD/sealant mix up of equal parts BSD, V07, RMT and Britemax Spray & Shine.

Bonnet cleaned with Race Glaze Pre-Wax Cleanser, gutted as dropped it and lost a virtually full bottle 

Then onto what I wanted to try today... Mitchell & King Pop.

The one I picked up is yellow and smells awesome, like sherbet lemons.

Very nice wax to use just waiting on some rain now


----------



## Simz

platinum then topaz and finished with obsession wax Zeal


----------



## A&J

This is what happened when i went to the woods to pick up some chestnuts. I also picked up 50 kg of mudd along the way :lol:



So cleaning the car is a must. Wolfs outsider was used along with various brushes for tires and wheel arches. The entire car was foamed with Angelwax Fast foam, cleaned with Angelwax shampoo and protected with Autobrite Project 32.



Afters


----------



## Slammedorion

Detailed this awful Astra on Saturday... What a state!!! No befores, just afters...
Interior was just hoovered, plastics wiped, glass polished inside...

Exterior was his with the rotary, lambs wool head, 3M Finnesse
Followed by black hole on Das21e
And then with a different head autoglym super resin ( as that's all the owner will use on it by hand )

Poorboys tire gel etc

















On Friday after work me and a guy I work with had to test our skills on this... Ibiza FR

My brother's mate's car had Been hit on a car park and nobody stopped, so it was left upto us to improve or go through insurance...

So the pics I was sent







There's dents, creases, scratches, chips...
Work required then, Pdr, detailing with a brush, plugging deep damage, wet flatting, polishing etc
Between 2 of us this is the end result after 6 hours on it...


----------



## Hufty

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4996325&postcount=18

My winter prep, my first winter prep ever, gosh does my backache But love the results


----------



## Soul boy 68

Routine wash and dry and then applied another coat of Colinte 476, took off the wheels and sealed the calipers and wheels, now the car is fully protected for the winter. In case you are wondering, I fully decontaminated the car on my first session and applied black hole and first coat of Colinte.


----------



## bigalc

First wash and dry after my winter prep with Bouncers Fortify, then fitted my DW rear window sticker.:thumb:


----------



## VXR_midlands

Cleaned and protected the new car at the weekend.

Snow Foamed with AF Avalanche
2 BM using Gyeon Q2M Bathe
Went over body and wheels with Gyeon Iron
Bodywork like glass! Luckily
AF tough prep and then 2 Coats of AF tough coat
AF mint rims on the alloys and exhaust
Rain X on glass


----------



## madeinsheffield

My beloved Alfa is prone to chipping and marking easily, especially the metallic black.

I sent for the Chipex kit, took my time, give it some patience an got what I think is a really good result. I did wet sand with 2000, 3000 and machine polish after a few days and the chip is virtually undetectable. 

I found this Chipex after not being happy with the results from the standard brush kit supplied from the main dealers, which will be going on ebay.

Not an expensive option either in my opinion.

I know more experienced guys on here have different techniques but this suited my confindence, especially with it being on the top of the wing.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I applied 3 coats of Victoria Hybrid Wax :thumb:


----------



## dan4291

Quick wash on my Fabia Monte estate. Powermaxed TFR, Bilt Hamber Autofoam, 2BM with Megs Gold Class, finished off with Gyeon Wetcoat. Wheels cleaned with VP Bilberry and Megs APC, coated in Wetcoat aswell, with Gtechniq T1 on the tyres.


----------



## chongo

The wife gave the car it's final winter prep. Due to my recent illness I cannot even wash the car anymore. My wife with my help gave the car last week it's final Decon so yesterday she applied the protection for the winter months.

Snow foam
Rinse
2BW, washing up liquid to remove any old LSP
Rinse
Dry
Serious performance cleanser
2x coats FK 1000p
2x coats FK 1000p wheels


----------



## MDC250

Should have given me a shout mate, would have come up to give you a hand but in fairness looks like your Mrs has done a spot on job


----------



## chongo

Cheers mate, like all women they miss nothing,lol


----------



## iannidan

after washing, put some Finish Kare paste wax on.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Just a routine maintenance wash, washed under arches with Meguires APC, washed wheels with Auto Finesse wheel soap, applied Valet pro Citrus pre wash, car didn't really need snow foaming, washed 2BM with Meguires shampoo plus, rinsed , dried, treated chrome trims and tail pipes with Werkstat prime, treated black plastic trim with Meguires all season dressing, cleaned glass with Meguires glass cleaner, treated tyres with gyeon tire and finally applied Meguires last touch detailer.


----------



## camerashy

Washed the A4 then Glare polish>AF Spirit>BH Finis>Z6>Z8 over 2 days of course.


----------



## Blackmass

Just a wash today and used ODK Entourage quick detailer for the first time today. Really impressed well the results.


----------



## Simz

Washed and put my new best friend on then added obsession wax phantom


----------



## dillinja999

need to do winter prep next weekend xD


----------



## pee

Had a quick test of my new obsession wax snow foam and then went over to see Matt at obsidian detailing for a brew and a chat


----------



## CHRIS-P

cleaned yesterday and wax today at a local show










i'm the dodgy old escort on the right


----------



## Ben108

No pictures but washed my new car. Used my new autoglym products, g3 clay mit and cheap wheel cleaner. Need to get the machine polisher out next!


----------



## mike41

Did my winter prep today,a bit later than usual. wheels first ,Prewash then the usual 2BM, using G3 bodyprep shampoo,followed by tardis,ironx and G3 claymitt. Cracked on with Lime Prime using the DAS6 Pro for the first time. Went with a coat of Fusso light, topped with another of ADK Obsidian. Alloys waxed with BMD Revolutions, AF Revive on black trim, Tripple on chrome trim and door shuts. Tyres dressed with Juicy Details Iced apple.Glass cleaned with AB Crystal then coated with Done n dusted.Finally exhaust tips were polished with autosol. No pics unfortunately apart from these ones of Ironx doing its thing as I was pushed for time.


----------



## Norton

None......coz of the bloody crap weather.........


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

power maxed jet wash and wax through the lance 1 inch - 1 litre bottle topped with warm water
then rinsed, dried with bouncers done and dusted qd (also on the windows) and af aqua deluxe towel
nothing else. no buckets, nothing
protection is af spirit 1 layer done beginning of september


----------



## turbom

A bit of hardcore detailing for me today!!!!!
Had to MOT chassis wash one of our grab lorrys today
It was minging!!!!!!!! went through lots of tfr.
Finshed off washing cab and tipper body...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

turbom said:


> A bit of hardcore detailing for me today!!!!!
> Had to MOT chassis wash one of our grab lorrys today
> It was minging!!!!!!!! went through lots of tfr.
> Finshed off washing cab and tipper body...


bet all that took a long time man


----------



## turbom

OvEr_KiLL said:


> bet all that took a long time man


LOL,It was only a 6 wheeler so about 3 hours.
Worst bit was being on me hands and knees to steam under the gearbox props axles etc....


----------



## steve_07

Managed to get my winter detail in this morning before the rain set in for the rest of the day.

Started bright and early, Power Maxed TFR followed by 2BW. Then tardis on the lower section of the car followed by auto finesse iron out all over. I expected a bit more reaction there was literally no purple on my paint and then G3 clay mitt to finish the decon.

One coat of SRP as time was tight and then 2 coats of Obsession Wax Evolution should see my through winter.

Hoping to get a DAS 6 Pro for my spring detail to correct the paint.


----------



## Soul boy 68

steve_07 said:


> Managed to get my winter detail in this morning before the rain set in for the rest of the day.
> 
> Started bright and early, Power Maxed TFR followed by 2BW. Then tardis on the lower section of the car followed by auto finesse iron out all over. I expected a bit more reaction there was literally no purple on my paint and then G3 clay mitt to finish the decon.
> 
> One coat of SRP as time was tight and then 2 coats of Obsession Wax Evolution should see my through winter.
> 
> Hoping to get a DAS 6 Pro for my spring detail to correct the paint.


Looks good, just how early did you start?


----------



## steve_07

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks good, just how early did you start?


I was up at 6.30 started around 7.15 when the light picked up


----------



## Pittsy

I just stared out the window looking longingly at my filthy car
I did try some carchem glass sealant on the shower screens though :thumb:


----------



## DrH

Pittsy said:


> I just stared out the window looking longingly at my filthy car
> I did try some carchem glass sealant on the shower screens though :thumb:


Same
Looked out and thought the beading on the car looks great
Then we went out and due to an accident had to divert through some lanes with what must be the deepest muddy puddles in existence

A good excuse to clean tomorrow though...... Weather dependant of course::confused


----------



## Soul boy 68

steve_07 said:


> I was up at 6.30 started around 7.15 when the light picked up


7:15 :doublesho needs must I guess, I bet the neighbours curtains were twitching :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pittsy said:


> I just stared out the window looking longingly at my filthy car
> I did try some carchem glass sealant on the shower screens though :thumb:


Time of year I am afraid Pittsy, I washed mine last weekend and looking at it now, you wouldn't thought so.


----------



## steve_07

Soul boy 68 said:


> 7:15 :doublesho needs must I guess, I bet the neighbours curtains were twitching


Yes it needed to be done. I go on holiday Monday for 2 weeks and this morning was the only dry patch before I go away. I bet they were twitching when the pressure washer started


----------



## Soul boy 68

steve_07 said:


> Yes it needed to be done. I go on holiday Monday for 2 weeks and this morning was the only dry patch before I go away. I bet they were twitching when the pressure washer started


Where are you off to fella? Perfect timing with all the crap weather we are now getting.


----------



## steve_07

Soul boy 68 said:


> Where are you off to fella? Perfect timing with all the crap weather we are now getting.


Dominican Republic for 10 nights. I can't wait. First time we have done winter sun but I'm looking to 30 degrees most day 🏻


----------



## Soul boy 68

steve_07 said:


> Dominican Republic for 10 nights. I can't wait. First time we have done winter sun but I'm looking to 30 degrees most day &#55356;&#57339;


Me and the family went to the Dominican Rupublic in 2011, you will love it, I highly recommend the Dolphin swim and the beaches are beautiful. Enjoy it. :thumb:


----------



## steve_07

Soul boy 68 said:


> Me and the family went to the Dominican Rupublic in 2011, you will love it, I highly recommend the Dolfin swim and the beaches are beautiful. Enjoy it. :thumb:


My misses has been all over the dolphin swim won't stop banging on about it haha. I'm more interested in a jet ski  cheers fella


----------



## pajd

Havent washed the car in weeks now. Weather has been awful and will be this week too


----------



## Norton

Managed to get the last winter prep LSP's on over the weekend after a mammoth 4 weekend 4 stage correction and prep on my newly acquired daily drive panther black focus. Stages were:


Correction - ultimate compound - white sonas pad
Refine - ultimate polish - white sonas pad
Glaze - Black Hole - Black megs finishing pad
Seal - 2 x coats of Tech wax 2
LSP - 3 coats Nattys blue

Also just bought some Sonax BSD off Eurocarparts (£6.38 for 750 ml delivered - bargain) which I ill use after weekly maintenance wash and then look to re top the Nattys every 4 or so weeks - should get me through the winter nicely !


----------



## Nomad_

Applied Soft99 Fusso sealant for beading and it does the job


----------



## Bulkhead

Was a nice, cloudless 30 degrees so gave the tango a quick wash with Prima Hydro wash, quick dry and then a spritz with Prima Slick. Hydro Max holding up very well on the paint and 1000p doing its thing on the wheels. A wipe with Infinity on the trim and tyres and all done. I love spring:lol:


----------



## Risdale

Maintenance wash on the ST today and tyres shined - today wasnt the weather for much more!


----------



## AllenF

None.
raining.
Don't get wet nowerdays.


----------



## AllenF

None.
raining.
Don't get wet nowerdays.


----------



## AllenF

steve_07 said:


> My misses has been all over the dolphin swim won't stop banging on about it haha. I'm more interested in a jet ski  cheers fella


Topless beaches????? More interesting than a bunch of fish


----------



## Pittsy

I have made my Christmas cake:thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Mmm decorated with WHAT may I ask


----------



## Pittsy

AllenF said:


> Mmm decorated with WHAT may I ask


Nowt yet Allen, its still in the oven :thumb:

Gonna be standard marzipan and icing on Christmas eve, gotta top it up with brandy for the next 4-5 weeks, i was a bit late this year.


----------



## Mickey.law

Applied a coat of fusso soft 99 to the touareg. Recommend by guys on the forum.doing the z3 tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## Kriminal

The regular wash this time of year for me.

Really couldn't wait to pick up the shampoo and get on with it, as I'd sinned last week and didn't do it, due to laying 2 tons of chippings for the lane that I (and a few others) drive out on every day.

The car looks good again. :thumb:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Well yesterday in the cold washed both our girls & applied another coat of gyeon wetcoat finished off with Zaino z6


----------



## Rainey

Wish I could do some today! Been far to long since I could do any A broken wrist followed two weeks later by the birth of your first child means keeping the car clean has to wait!


----------



## Tim662

These two










BMW finished with Sonax BSD and rainx, Swift just washed after Gyeon wetcoat was only applied over FK last week, so protection is still good there.


----------



## GleemSpray

Definitely thought about it. Even went outside to the shed.

Stood there and thought "_its not THAT dirty, i'll just warm myself up with a brew first_"

Weather app is showing a Sun symbol on Thursday, so that's all good, isn't it ? LOL


----------



## C-Max

Are you GleemSpray trying to convince yourself ? Lol.


----------



## GleemSpray

You know what they say; the one thing in life you cant fake is enthusiasm ...


----------



## leehob

Finished off my winter wheel clean started at 11am finished at 15.30, had to do the decon outside and then take the wheels into the kitchen to wax, so cold out there today, with the help of the oven on managed to get two coats of mint rims on, Mrs H gave me some funny looks though


----------



## GleemSpray

Put AG Pressure Wash into the snow foam lance - Sprayed ON - Went inside for 10 mins - Washed OFF - packed everything away.

Got all the motorway cack off from the weekend and it now looks clean enough for this weather - rain forecast for later today, but (slightly) warmer and drier towards the weekend so hopefully get the buckets out then.


----------



## AllenF

Got up went out for cold for wet. So went back to bed.


----------



## camerashy

Had a good day today, washed the Audi followed by >Wet Glaze2> mixture of Midnight Sun wax and CG Petes 53 wax. Leather seats treated to Zaino Z10


----------



## Wilco

camerashy said:


> Had a good day today, washed the Audi followed by >Wet Glaze2> mixture of Midnight Sun wax and CG Petes 53 wax. Leather seats treated to Zaino Z10


In sure it looked stunning after those combinations. All great products.


----------



## raze599

Did my engine today for the first time. Bit nerve racking messing around in there to begin with but it came up a treat xD


----------



## GleemSpray

AllenF said:


> Got up went out for cold for wet. So went back to bed.


This.

Opened the back door - stepped out with good intentions - got about three steps towards the shed, then the Arctic wind hit me.....:doublesho

Went back in, looked at the Weather forecast on the pc and its just a set of black rain clouds and warning triangles until Wednesday.

Meh !


----------



## Simz

All of the above lol apart from carried on and did a quick wash  then did the kitchen


----------



## lemansblue92

Ignored mine today and instead washed the wife's car. had limited time this morning but managed a Snowfoam, tyres apc'd and scrubbed, wheels cleaned with autowheel, brushes, wheel woolies and wheel mitt, 2bm wash, pressure wash off.open hose rinse, into the garage for a pat dry along with a bit of bouncers done and dusted, tyres dressed and to finish off some c2v3, got to love how easy that stuff is to use, sadly that's the closest the wife's motor will come to winter prep I think unless i suddenly get a week off work. perhaps it'll get a paintwork correction in spring. Its parked back in the the garage now though, will give the engine bay a little tidy later so I can try the auto finesse dressle I got today


----------



## AllenF

**** all too cold and wet


----------



## Soul boy 68

Not washed my car in three weeks now because as we all know the weather is  and my car is looking sorry for itself now. Oh well.


----------



## cufc1111

None. Looked outside at the cold, windy, rainy weather and checked the forecast for tomorrow. Same, except gale force tomorrow :wall:


----------



## warwick

None.


----------



## devilnev

*bring back the shine*

Well today I answered a call for help a friend of mine left her car out while building work was going on ie demolition of brick stairs , it got covered in brick and mortar dust ...well 3hours 15 mins later we had it sorted ...



as you can see dull and no shine and a surface like sand paper
first a soapy rinse to remove loose particles, then pat dry with a towel



Then it was clay all over with plenty of detailing lube (Maquires was used) , this was the scary part as did not want to make worse and scratch the surface .... then polish with a DA followed by wax .. the results are below am well happy with it as surface like glass and it shines once again .....





well that's what detailing I did today


----------



## VXR_midlands

Good job there devilnev


----------



## devilnev

well the photos do not show how bad it was ,as the dust was stuck to the panels .. it was like cleaning sandpaper


----------



## Woody95

Spent 6 hours on a lovely Range Rover, it's was that filthy to start with that even after a pre wash, snow foam then 2bm wash I washed the lower panels again! Thankfully after 3 hours in the rain I could put it in the owners garage to finish it off  then I think I spent 90% of the time admiring his weekend toy instead of finishing the RR...


----------



## lemansblue92

Simz said:


> All of the above lol apart from carried on and did a quick wash  then did the kitchen


Can I ask what tools/products you've used there? Excellent finish :thumb:


----------



## Simz

Hi mate I used a meguiars polish (in shed and raining)I was given and obsession wax phantom with the coffee scent


----------



## Risdale

Spend some time trying to bring the beaST up to scratch with a maintenance wash (3 buckets with AB luxury suds shampoo), engine bay detail and interior clean (including treating the seats to some AG leather care balm).

Exterior pics:





Engine Bay:



Interior:



I had intended to do more but mother nature is a fickle beast and decided to let the heavens open...


----------



## Soul boy 68

Wheels and arches cleaned using APC for the arches and Auto Finesse wheel soap for the, err, wheels. Applied Valet Pro Citrus pre wash and left to dwell then PW rinse followed by Auto Finesse snow foam, left to dwell then PW rinse followed by 2BM using Gyeon Bathe, a PW rinse then applied Nonolex wash coat to top up my wax and finally a purified rinse using Aqua Gleem and left the car to dry naturally,I never bother drying the car at this time of the year, a waste of time as it never seems to stop raining.


----------



## Blackmass

Finally got my first Winter prep done today. 


Not great pictures, pretty overcast.





Well knackered. Taking it easy now with a well earned tipple.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Blackmass said:


> Finally got my first Winter prep done today.
> 
> 
> Not a great picture, pretty overcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Well knackered. Taking it easy now with a well earned tipple.


You like your Auto Finesse products  don't blame you.


----------



## VXR_midlands

Not used my citrus power yet, did you find it good?


----------



## Blackmass

VXR_midlands said:


> Not used my citrus power yet, did you find it good?


I really didn't rate it. I used half the bottle on one wash and it didn't do much either. I'll be sticking with Bilt Hamber Auto Wash as my pre-wash from now on.


----------



## bazz

Risdale said:


> Spend some time trying to bring the beaST up to scratch with a maintenance wash (3 buckets with AB luxury suds shampoo), engine bay detail and interior clean (including treating the seats to some AG leather care balm).
> 
> Exterior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> I had intended to do more but mother nature is a fickle beast and decided to let the heavens open...


great job on a nice looking st and love them wheels. how did you find the wheel soap?
blackmass great job on the golf


----------



## MikeK

Threads like this really help a novice like myself. Gives excellent guidance as to the level of cleanliness to aspire too. 

👍


----------



## shine247

Blackmass said:


> I really didn't rate it. I used half the bottle on one wash and it didn't do much either. I'll be sticking with Bilt Hamber Auto Wash as my pre-wash from now on.


It is good used neat with a toothbrush for cleaning up the white sole bits on your Vans/Etnies.


----------



## Blackmass

shine247 said:


> It is good used neat with a toothbrush for cleaning up the white sole bits on your Vans/Etnies.


I hung up my Skateboard years ago.


----------



## Jag 63

Took advantage of the weather this morning to give my car a bit of a winter prep, sprayed the bottom half with VP Citrus pre cleaner let it soak a while then snow foamed with Bilt Hamer Autofoam p/w off. Washed with CG ph neutral car shampoo, blown dry then sealed with Nipponshine Soft Fusso Light.



Not the best light for photo's.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

washed with power maxed jet wash and wax, 1 inch in the lance filled with warm water and dried with autofinesse aqua deluxe and odk entourage as a drying aid, also cleaned the windows on the outside with entourage and polished the front with autofinesse vision and applied 2 layers of angelwax h2go. job sorted!
review of entourage in the odk section with pictures


----------



## Paul.D

Three motors done today all snowfoamed with actimousse xls rain water rinsed washed 2bm with duet rainwater rinsed again, towel dried and a once over with sonax quick detailer and all given a quick hoover. Only done last weekend so interiors not too bad this week.


----------



## ssben83

Detailed one wheel :lol:

Wash
Dry
Gyeon Q2M Tar
Wash
Dry
Car Pro IronX
GTechniq Panel Wipe
GTechniq C5

Onlt 3 more to go!!


----------



## Pittsy

Quick maintenance wash on Mrs P's cooper, wheels cleaned with AS smart wheels, and a shampoo mix, snow foamed with ODK Arctic, 2 bucket wash with britemax cleanmax then finished with ODK Entourage and trims dressed with Adam VRT:thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Planned a full day today but as the rain didn't stop until 1:30 managed to get it cleaned and a little protection on until I get a little more time.
Products used
Dodo Juice - Born to be mild (Love this wash).
Autobrite - Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner.
Dried with my new 'Clean Your Car' Yellow towels ( And I thought the blue towels held water) WOW.
Poorboys - Wheel Sealant
Gtechnic - Quick Detailer
Autobrite - Berry Blast Endurance Trim & Tyre Gel
Autobrite - Repel (Thought I'd try this as it was a fiver in the sale) 










Started on the interior but the sun went down, man I need a bigger garage


----------



## dillinja999

wash, glaze and sealant today, was in a rush


----------



## dave-g

Wash, fallout remover, clay, af rejuvenate and a coat of obsession wax hybrid, then interior sorted leather treated and Mitchell and king treat used (amazing stuff)


----------



## pajd

Car was minging due to the weather and not being able to wash it the past 5 or 6 weeks.
Used Valet pro pre wash. Not impressed as it didnt shift much
Then a 2 bucket wash with dodo juice born to be mild.
Dried the car then a going over with Zaino Z8


----------



## Cookies

Just a quick wash for both cars today. Snow foamed, washed with CG Hybrid v07, dried and BSD. Wheels washed with a dooka pad and my trusty wheel woollies. Interior hoovered and Leather done with Dr Leather wipes. Glass cleaned with Glimmermann Glass cleaner and it all was topped off with Orchard Autocare Perfection.

Tyres and plastics dressed with CarPro Perl.

Keeps me happy.










Cooks


----------



## lemansblue92

Risdale said:


> Spend some time trying to bring the beaST up to scratch with a maintenance wash (3 buckets with AB luxury suds shampoo), engine bay detail and interior clean (including treating the seats to some AG leather care balm).
> 
> Exterior pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engine Bay:
> 
> 
> 
> Interior:
> 
> 
> 
> I had intended to do more but mother nature is a fickle beast and decided to let the heavens open...


those wheels look the business :thumb:


----------



## Risdale

lemansblue92 said:


> those wheels look the business :thumb:


Cheers  The 19" rims came as part of the style pack extra I got on the car. I think they give the car something a bit extra over the standard 18" rims that come with the ST as standard!

Gave the car another wash today (along with the other half's for once!) with the intention of applying another coat of wax. Got the bonnet and front bumper done just for the heavens to open yet again! Typical Scottish weather :wall:


----------



## Paul JC

Gave the car a quick clean, well needed! and the wax applied 3 months ago is still holding up well.


----------



## pedromayn

Managed to give the car a clean and sort out my number plates, which were all dinged up and were put on with some horrible glue. (Didn't manage to fully clean the backs of them, probably will one day).

Old ones, all crinkled due to me having to force them off.










New ones, shame you can see what it was like behind them a bit due to the pads being thicker and forcing them out 6mm more.



















Just some before and afters.





































I love the use of AF Imperial cleaner and combining it with a bit of Iron Out to remove parts I can't get with my wheel brush, I should invest in a smaller brush to get to those parts. Seems like the poorboys wheel sealent is going on strong with 2 washes and being stuck with brake dust and general crap for over a month and several times driving up to Cheltenham.


----------



## AllenF

Did the toilet..
After banging out a very smelly spattery recycled curry this morning I spent the rest of the morning ramming it down with a stick. And knocking the hard lumps off
I then proceeded to use a good slug of toilet ****.
I left this to dwell while the smell cleared ( about an hour )then spent a long time scrubbing it with my ASDA Top of the range toilet brush.
Gave it four flushes to rinse it. Then stood there admiring my work while I jet washed the top rim
No pictures but I think you can imagine it.


----------



## Slammedorion

Transit sport van detail
Only had 4 hours on it, will do finishing touches after work so it's ready to collect later on this evening

Full mop out with rotary and 3m Finnesse 
Black hole put on with Das21 and also chucked some blackfire all finish paint protection on
Tyres and trim dressed with Poorboys

8am it looked like this



And at 11:30 it looked like this


----------



## Pittsy

AllenF said:


> Did the toilet..
> After banging out a very smelly spattery recycled curry this morning I spent the rest of the morning ramming it down with a stick. And knocking the hard lumps off
> I then proceeded to use a good slug of toilet ****.
> I left this to dwell while the smell cleared ( about an hour )then spent a long time scrubbing it with my ASDA Top of the range toilet brush.
> Gave it four flushes to rinse it. Then stood there admiring my work while I jet washed the top rim
> No pictures but I think you can imagine it.


What flavour toilet duck did you use Allen?


----------



## AllenF

Dunno it was a thick blue gel out of a black bottle. 
I did Like the bent top. Made getting round all the really sticky bits a doddle


----------



## Pittsy

Ahhh must be a special edition, i favour the one in the white bottle, really clings and cleans well:thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Mmmmmmm leave it to dwell longer mate.
I tried scrubbing after about five minutes but the smell of the recycled curry was overpowering


----------



## Pittsy

AllenF said:


> Mmmmmmm leave it to dwell longer mate.
> I tried scrubbing after about five minutes but the smell of the recycled curry was overpowering


Will it still be LSP safe with a longer dwell time though?


----------



## chongo

Got the chance to give the GTO & mustang a quick detail today, just used ECO waterless wash just for the lower panels, then went around with bouncers done Dusted detail spray which is great to use, just some pics of them in the garage.


----------



## belly0Jelly

not really detailing but I took the car to the local jetwash for a rinse or all the cr*p it has accumulated recently as its to cold to be outside setting up my own. Looks decidedly dirty and just made me want to crack out the buckets to do it properly, no such luck with a three year old in tow!


----------



## chongo

Am sure your three year old won't mind cracking out the buckets for you, lol


----------



## Risdale

chongo said:


> Got the chance to give the GTO & mustang a quick detail today, just used ECO waterless wash just for the lower panels, then went around with bouncers done Dusted detail spray which is great to use, just some pics of them in the garage.


Wow that mustang... beautiful cars! :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

chongo : I want your garage :argie: :thumb:

On topic : gave the car it's weekly bath under the car-port, QD'd the bodywork and plastics afterwards, washed and QD'd the wheels, blackened the tyres, finished with the windows, then stood back and went...."hell yeeaaah"


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> Got the chance to give the GTO & mustang a quick detail today, just used ECO waterless wash just for the lower panels, then went around with bouncers done Dusted detail spray which is great to use, just some pics of them in the garage.


Wow. Just wow.

Cooks


----------



## chongo

Risdale said:


> Wow that mustang... beautiful cars! :thumb:


Am taken the mustang down to get it restored at mustangs mania down South before Xmas to let them see the paint work which is in need of some pro help, every part of the car is original and we want to keep it like that for the shows in the future :thumb:


----------



## lemansblue92

chongo said:


> Got the chance to give the GTO & mustang a quick detail today, just used ECO waterless wash just for the lower panels, then went around with bouncers done Dusted detail spray which is great to use, just some pics of them in the garage.


Holy moly


----------



## chongo

Cheers guys for your comments .


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

polished the front windscreen inside with af vision and applied gyeon anti fog to see if it works this time! last time i didnt polish the windscreen just used glass cleaner and it didnt seem to do anything!
also af spritz matte detailer inside on the dash and plastics


----------



## Soul boy 68

Wheels cleaned and under arches scrubbed, jet wash and foam followed by 2BM then rinsed with filtered water and left to dry, just in time before my Karcher packed up.  glad it's still in warranty


----------



## DrH

With the weather being so warm yesterday and suddenly having the morning available spent a good 2.5 hours on the daily driver my Fiesta metal

Snow foam
PW with a lot of attention to under the arches.
Wash with shampoo and mitt
Rinsed
Cleaned windows again with glass cleaner and my new waffle weave cloth
Went over all the body work with Angelwax QD using some new ultra soft microfibres including around all door jams etc
Tried out some of the Auto Finesse Dessle on some plastics and rubber
Cleaned and polished the exhaust tips

Much more than I expected to be done at this time of year

Look the best it has for the time of year


----------



## Kriminal

Gave the car a quick shampoo, wash, dry. Done the wheels, windows, and tyres. QD'd the car.

All done in just over a hour this afternoon after finishing work at 2:00 for the Christmas two week break....<yeeeeehar> :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

Nowt as you can see:lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kriminal said:


> Gave the car a quick shampoo, wash, dry. Done the wheels, windows, and tyres. QD'd the car.
> 
> All done in just over a hour this afternoon after finishing work at 2:00 for the Christmas two week break....<yeeeeehar> :thumb:


Music to my ears, "two week Christmas break, love your TT fella, remember when you first posted it on one of your threads.


----------



## Juke_Fan

Pittsy said:


> Nowt as you can see:lol:


Bet you are just getting it nice and dirty for another product test....


----------



## bradleymarky

Just finished washing the car, first time in 3 weeks due to shifts and the weather. I did get a few funny looks as the rain came down but i carried on regardless.


----------



## Risdale

Eventually got time to give the wheels a good clean and re-seal. The poorboys stuff is definitely not the way forward in the long term...


----------



## DrH

Got time to do the family focus this afternoon 
Snow foam
Wash
Dry
Then it was dark


----------



## k3v_F

*What have you detailed today?*

I've finally got round (with a hangover) to putting Gtechniq G1 on my windows. Absolutely love the rain repellency of G1. I've put G5 on the back lights too but I'm not sure it's as good.


----------



## AllenF

Didnt bother i just thought i would keep up with it regular


----------



## alfajim

I Picked my new motor up and gave it a proper clean and a coat of fusso. May well clean it again tomorrow and give it another coat. The wheels are a right pain in the **** too


----------



## forge197

As the weather is stable and nice today I took to removing swirls and "dealership" cleaning process marks, did a a full wash before hand and set to it, wasn't so easy to take pictures of the marks, so tried to capture before and after.

Just doing two panels today to see how I get on and personally I am happy with the outcome and it looks much improved, will look to do the rest of the car as some point in the future, the two worst panels I have now done.

Boot Before










Boot After










Bonnet Before










Bonnet After


----------



## camerashy

Spent 4 hours detailing my Daughters Taureg and really enjoyed doing it on a nice day for a change and finished off with 2 coats of AF Spirit.
First time I have cleaned a white car but what a pain, shows up all the dirt in the nooks and crannies and as for putting wax on you can't see where you have put it let alone when it has hazed


----------



## MDC250

camerashy said:


> Spent 4 hours detailing my Daughters Taureg and really enjoyed doing it on a nice day for a change and finished off with 2 coats of AF Spirit.
> First time I have cleaned a white car but what a pain, shows up all the dirt in the nooks and crannies and as for putting wax on you can't see where you have put it let alone when it has hazed


Come on Dave, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## BrummyPete

Maintenance wash with another couple of coats of c2v3 to top it off, that makes 7 coats or there about 😁


----------



## lemansblue92

alfajim said:


> I Picked my new motor up and gave it a proper clean and a coat of fusso. May well clean it again tomorrow and give it another coat. The wheels are a right pain in the **** too


Let's have some pics then fella


----------



## Dannbodge

I washed my E90 and clayed it with the G3 Clay mitt (which is incredibly easy. I love it)

Then started to machine polish.
Managed to get the boot lid done as it's taking longer than I thought.


----------



## Hufty

Washed mine and oh cars, just a maintenance wash, finished off with my new fave final product, powermaxed winter coat, too dark when finished for pics.


----------



## PugIain

Cleaned the glass in my log burner. That counts.


----------



## camerashy

MDC250 said:


> Come on Dave, pics or it didn't happen


Sorry mate, she took it out today and it got dirty again, why do we do it!!...lol


----------



## MDC250

camerashy said:


> Sorry mate, she took it out today and it got dirty again, why do we do it!!...lol


Ah but it will clean up no problem and in half the time it would take if you hadn't done a good job in the first place


----------



## VXR_midlands

On Friday I helped my brother clean his A1 and then went over it with V7 and added some obsession wax (zeal) to the bonnet, lower door areas and spoiler. Looked great!

Then decided to go home and do mine... Used citrus power and then avalanche and was very impressed with them. Used imperial on the wheels and then some bathe shampoo. Came up pretty good for a quick wash. 
Rained just as I finished drying so took a pic! Later that eve I managed to get it dry and got some V7 and then Zeal on


----------



## lemansblue92

Bh auto foam through a pump sprayer, bilberry wheel cleaner and jet washed off


----------



## Soul boy 68

VXR_midlands said:


> On Friday I helped my brother clean his A1 and then went over it with V7 and added some obsession wax (zeal) to the bonnet, lower door areas and spoiler. Looked great!
> 
> 
> 
> Then decided to go home and do mine... Used citrus power and then avalanche and was very impressed with them. Used imperial on the wheels and then some bathe shampoo. Came up pretty good for a quick wash.
> Rained just as I finished drying so took a pic! Later that eve I managed to get it dry and got some V7 and then Zeal on


Is that a sponge I see on the first pic? :doublesho


----------



## Dannbodge

Finished machine polishing the back end of my BMW.
Going to do the roof and bonnet tomorrow then the rest after xmas


----------



## tigerspill

VXR_midlands said:


> Then decided to go home and do mine... Used citrus power and then avalanche and was very impressed with them. Used imperial on the wheels and then some bathe shampoo. Came up pretty good for a quick wash.


I have literally just been watching the AF videos on Avalanche and Citrus Power. Both look impressive. But to me they seem to both do the same thing - get all the crud off the car before washing.

Just interested if this is right - or do they do different things? Should I just do one or are both recommended>

TIA.


----------



## Slammedorion

Been rolling rear arches again yesterday to try and get full clearance with the 30mm rear spacers on...
Its only hitting the arch near the rear doors on bumpy roads...
Ive pushed them out with the arch roller and even had the hammer on them...
Ive detailed the paint where needed for now, once I'm happy there's full clearance I'll smart repair the lower rear arch.
Added a coat of Blackfire sealant after doing the arches...
Pulled it out of the garage this morning to glorious sunshine


----------



## Sutty 90

Today I finally got round to cleaning mine and my Mrs interiors and also gave hers a maintenance wash. I will do my exterior after Xmas as I plan to spend a good few hours on it!

Sutty


----------



## Blackmass

Managed to clean mine today. After I'd dried it I thought I might get chance to put another coat of wax on. I thought it best I stop to have some lunch. Literally 10 minutes later it started raining!:devil:


----------



## bazz

gave my focus a quick wash as it needed it sorry no pics as I run out of light but trust me it looked much better after


----------



## rob267

Not on my car but on my partners. Power washed rinse then shampoo wash and dry. 
Hoovered and plastics cleaned and treated with ag vinyl and rubber care.


----------



## chongo

Gave my car a quick detail, pre wash, rinse, wash, dry, chemical Guys Black light, then 2x Jetseal 109.


----------



## NornIron

The van got a proper clean today after a manic 4 or 5 weeks:

_Pre Wash (VP Citrus Pre Wash)

Foamed and Washed (Optimum Car Wash)

Dried

Waxed (Optimum Car Wax)

Wheels Sealed (Poorboys World Wheel Sealant)

Tyres Dressed (Optimum Opti-Bond Tyre Gel)

Glass Cleaned (3M Glass Cleaner)

Rubber Floor Cleaned (BH Surfex) and Dressed (AG Super Sheen)_

Now tucked up in the garage until January 4th :thumb:


----------



## robwils

just re-doing my winter wheels. Havin an early lunch so I can finish them off this afternoon and get out of the house for a few hrs.


----------



## tigerspill

Touching up my alloys in preparation for a major detail of two cars this week.


----------



## DrH

Washed my Fiesta as I wanted to try out my new wheel woolies.
Just a rinse, wash, rinse, quick dry.

The wheel woolies work really well so pleased with them


----------



## robwils

Finished the mats, cleaned the summer ones with APC and the help of a VAX.
Found some 303 I forgot I had and treated the rubber winter ones.



Mrs is happy

Anyone recommend something to spray on the carpet ones like a scotch guard or something ???


----------



## Danjc

Two coats of Obsession wheel wax.


----------



## gt001

Danjc said:


> Two coats of Obsession wheel wax.


Fantastic result and great looking wheels


----------



## dave-g

Cracked open some new Xmas bits today, first a wash with obsession purify (bubblegum scent) then dry and detail with obsession wax flawless, and a quick coat of the frost Xmas wax they did on some panels.
May try desire on a few panels tomorrow :lol:

Next up wheels to clean and seal.


----------



## rob267

Hoovered and cleaned the interior. Used apc on plastic then treated with ag vinyl and rubber care.


----------



## Cuffy

Managed to get out for 90 mins to use my new pressure washer and unleashed the snow foam for the first time, I was surprised at how little is required to do a car. 

Washed and dried and finished with a coat of sonax bsd which is beading very nicely in the rain. 



Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cuffy said:


> Managed to get out for 90 mins to use my new pressure washer and unleashed the snow foam for the first time, I was surprised at how little is required to do a car.
> 
> Washed and dried and finished with a coat of sonax bsd which is beading very nicely in the rain.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


It's 9:27 now :doublesho what time did you get up to do all of that?


----------



## Cuffy

Soul boy 68 said:


> It's 9:27 now :doublesho what time did you get up to do all of that?


About 7, was the only time I had today as I was going out late morning and the car was pretty bad. Hope I didn't walk up the neighbours with the pressure washer 

Very impressed with the beading quality of the sonax bsd seeing as it's rained most of the day here.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Decided to wash the sister in laws car as her conversations were boring me lol.
That and I love the bubblegum scent of purify. Ha.


----------



## tigerspill

Wash, dry, TFR, Tar removal, Iron Out and clay.
Polish and wax tomorrow.
Then the wheels.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nothing, I had a pyjama day today. Tomorrow all being well.


----------



## tightlines

gave mrs t,s car a quick clean this afternoon using britemax ph shampoo topped off with some entourage.
then it rained didnt have time to do the trims :-(

hopefully finish it off tomorrow and then do mine


----------



## Puglife

Was only going to spend an hour on the car but that soon went out the window!

1) Hoovered car with the new hoover
2) Dressed plastics
3) Cleaned leather
4) Polished door jambs
5) Snowfoamed outside
6) 2BM
7) Detarred
8) Decontaminated
9) Clayed
10) 2BM
11) Cracked out the das 6, not been out for a year and polished one side of the car, the rest tomorrow all being well!

Time for some christmas TV and a cup of tea!


----------



## ianrobbo1

Gave the car a wash, first time in oooh a LONG time, and to my dismay realised just how much I had neglected it, the roof and bonnet felt as rough as a dogs botty, so as soon as I can, it's out with the clay cloth and a good old dose of elbow grease,


----------



## pajd

Nothing. Its still the "holiday season" so Im still enjoying myself and drinking


----------



## Soul boy 68

golftdi said:


> Nothing. Its still the "holiday season" so Im still enjoying myself and drinking


That's exactly it, I had a pyjama day with lots of drinking,car washing for tomorrow .


----------



## warwick

none.


----------



## Woody95

Cleaned and protected SWMBO's new leather boots she got for Christmas but only because I wanted to try my new products out!


----------



## vek

after suffering from gout for 6 of the last 7 weeks i finally felt good enough to give the car a quick wash,it made me feel much better as well.


----------



## dave-g

Sorted my stuff out...... And that was it!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Washed wheels using bilberry wheel cleaner mixed with chemicle guys Diabllo wheel soap, cleaned under arches by spraying Meguires APC and scrubbed using a fender brush. Sprayed lower panels with Valet pro Citrus pre wash, applied Auto finesse avalaunch, rinsed whole car then 2BM wash with Gyon Bathe, rinse and applied a nice thick coating of Nanolex wash coat followed by a purified water rinse and left the car to dry natrually. I followed this by given the interior a good Hoover up and cleaned out the leather seats using a detailing brush and Auto finesse hide with race glaze leather balm.


----------



## Soul boy 68




----------



## Pittsy

Very quick and rushed maintenance wash on the x trail... 

Wish i hadn't bothered because i ran out of time... Might have to do it again tomorrow


----------



## mac1459

the vixxer got a hot power wash then a hot shampoo then rinsed lovely.


----------



## shine247

Decent wash, starting with Mesto foamer, thin snowfoam solution sprayed all round (not recommend as it takes far too long) which left a clean surface after hosing off. Washed withTurtle Wax Ice Synthetic Rapid Drying Shampoo. Wheels cleaned externally and through to barrels plus demon machine clean of callipers and discs removing any brake dust build up. After that tried new BSD on front bumper only. Still testing my new Phaenna against Illusion on parts of the car for durability. Both performing the same after a 3 weeks or so.


----------



## tigerspill

Hand polish with Lime Prime and LSP with Super Natural Hybrid. Will put a second coat of SNH on tomorrow.

Used to use SRP - never again. The LP has absolutely no white residue.

The SNH went on and buffed really easily. I thought it would be more work.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Kids had activities booked this morning.
Wife at the gym.
No rain and 2 hours spare.........DETAILING BLISS!
Used my new 5 litre pump sprayer with a regular shampoo mix as pre wash.
Only really needed 2&1/2 litres.
2BM wash.
Dry.
Then a quick going over with C2v3.
Tyre shine.
Happy chappy


----------



## Steve_6R

Perfect weather for the Polo's final detail of the year!


----------



## NateQ

maintenance wash and interior clean. Used BH auto foam in a pump spray for the first time. Dried with the help of my new air blower.


----------



## Norton

Used my new snow foam lance for first time - no snow foam so used some old halfords shampoo just to see what would happen - unsurprisingly was rubbish but did help break down the traffic film and crud prior to a jet wash and hand wash

Finished off with a wipe down with BSD getting more and more impressed with this stuff every time I use it


----------



## Elliott19864

Washed and clayed car.
ZAIO 
Z2
Z5
Z8
Rain x top up on side windows.
All wheels off, cleaned de tarred, polished and a coat of c5.

All ready for the rain tomorrow.


----------



## k3v_F

C5 on these and a cheeky coat of Dodo on the car


----------



## WayneST250

Maintenance wash including:-
Wheels pre treated with Billberry & power washed before cleaning with shampoo and wheel woolies brushes. 
Snow foam AF Avalanche.
TBM hand wash with dooka mitt & Megs Shampoo plus, inc all shuts and doors 
Towel dried CG Woolie mammoth.
Wheels coated with AB project32.
Glass prepared with Gtechniq Panel Wipe.
Glass treated with Gtechniq G1 & G2, 3 coats on windscreen, two on rear screen, one on all side glass.
Engine Bat wiped down with Aerospace 303.
Final wipe down with DJ Basic's of Bling QD.

All ready for the bad weather we are due.
Chilling now with a few Stella's.


----------



## MA3RC

Gave the car it's first wash with Autosmart duet, very impressed with the gloss levels:


----------



## Pip66

Had a little play with my new DAS6 Pro and A/F revitalise kit SWMBO got me for Christmas.
First time using one. So had a practice on my works van !!!! :buffer:

Well pleased.


----------



## RossDC

Snowfoam & bilberry
Tbm wash
0ppm rinse
Blow dry
Wheels sealed
Waxed














































More to do tomorrow (glass, interior).


----------



## great gonzo

Cool ramp !!
My back would love one of those. 

Gonz.


----------



## RossDC

Bought just to save my back really lol. Machine polishing lower doors whilst sat on a wheely stool is a delight after years of back ache, and waxing wheels without removing them gives a lovely smug feeling lol


----------



## R88ORY RXP

How much was it??


----------



## NornIron

SWMBO's Golf got a:

_Pre Wash (VP Citrus Pre Wash)

Foamed and Washed (Optimum Car Wash)

Dried

Waxed (Optimum Car Wax)

Wheels Sealed (Poorboys World Wheel Sealant)

Tyres Dressed (Optimum Opti-Bond Tyre Gel)_

Scrubbed up all right...


----------



## k3v_F

I had an hour this afternoon so i've been working the tips


----------



## steve_07

Little detail on the A6 today.

Started with Power Maxed TFR pre wash through a mesto.

Wheeled cleaned with Power maxed wheel cleaner sample, tyres cleaned with neat Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and a brush.

Two bucket method with car Chem 1900:1 and dooka pad.

Dried with Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe.

Two coats of Obsession Wax Evolution followed by all trim, rubber trim and tyres coated with Obsession Wax Nero.

Then a quick clean of the exhaust with Britemax Metal Twins. Needs more work was only a quick tidy.




























Quick question about the exhaust. It looks to me as if the centre bottom on both exhaust tips the chrome plating has worn off due to the years of gunk on there. Has anyone else experienced this? Can it be revived?


----------



## Soul boy 68

steve_07 said:


> Little detail on the A6 today.
> 
> Started with Power Maxed TFR pre wash through a mesto.
> 
> Wheeled cleaned with Power maxed wheel cleaner sample, tyres cleaned with neat Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and a brush.
> 
> Two bucket method with car Chem 1900:1 and dooka pad.
> 
> Dried with Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe.
> 
> Two coats of Obsession Wax Evolution followed by all trim, rubber trim and tyres coated with Obsession Wax Nero.
> 
> Then a quick clean of the exhaust with Britemax Metal Twins. Needs more work was only a quick tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question about the exhaust. It looks to me as if the centre bottom on both exhaust tips the chrome plating has worn off due to the years of gunk on there. Has anyone else experienced this? Can it be revived?


Wire wool should bring them up nicely.


----------



## steve_07

Soul boy 68 said:


> Wire wool should bring them up nicely.


I was using some wire wool but I'm not sure what grade, fine I think. As I said that was literally 10 mins work. A bit more time and a bit more product hopefully will do the trick


----------



## Soul boy 68

steve_07 said:


> I was using some wire wool but I'm not sure what grade, fine I think. As I said that was literally 10 mins work. A bit more time and a bit more product hopefully will do the trick


 Use Meduires NTX metal polish and a bit more elbo grease


----------



## alfajim

Put some G1 on my windscreen and a coat on the rear, as I've no rear wiper. Also put some gtechniq trim stuff on my black bits. 
Hated driving the car in the rain, without any sealant on the screen. Gotten so used it.


----------



## R88ORY RXP

alfajim said:


> Put some G1 on my windscreen and a coat on the rear, as I've no rear wiper. Also put some gtechniq trim stuff on my black bits.
> Hated driving the car in the rain, without any sealant on the screen. Gotten so used it.


Makes a massive difference doesnt it!! Mine could do with a topup


----------



## alfajim

as it's going to be too wet over the weekend; i've cleaned two clios, astra estate and my alfa.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Was last week but only just looked at the pics.

About a month of grime - SF, shampoo, polish.


----------



## rowlf

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Was last week but only just looked at the pics.
> 
> About a month of grime - SF, shampoo


Wow that was night and day.....awesome.

What is SF?


----------



## rob267

Sf= snow foam


----------



## dave-g

Cleaned the dash of my works movano with some g101, and dressed with autosmart finish. Actually came up really well :lol: :thumb:


----------



## michalko82

Finally tried my Xmas prezzie...DAS-6 Pro and Menzerna kit. I had lots of sandpaper scratches about 3-4 inches wide (previous owner tried to sand shallow key marks off...probably with 1000 grit sandpaper) and most panels had about 2 feet long hazy stripes. It looked horrid and really annoyed me every time I looked at it. 2 stage cutting&polishing and it all disappeared 

scratch in the middle of the picture (haziness)


the bonnet had 2 areas running across (10cm x 50cm) and this is the result after the cut&polish:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

michalko82 said:


> Finally tried my Xmas prezzie...DAS-6 Pro and Menzerna kit. I had lots of sandpaper scratches about 3-4 inches wide (previous owner tried to sand shallow key marks off...probably with 1000 grit sandpaper) and most panels had about 2 feet long hazy stripes. It looked horrid and really annoyed me every time I looked at it. 2 stage cutting&polishing and it all disappeared


Great result!! I wouldn't have thought that kind of damage would be dealt with so well.


----------



## camerashy

Tried Adams Detailing Spray over the top of DJ Acrylic Spritz......lovely finish and very impressed.


----------



## suspal

None for a year now.


----------



## AllenF

Jeez it been that long sus. You any better


----------



## chewy_

what happened sus?


----------



## suspal

chewy_ said:


> what happened sus?


Tumour buddy :thumb:


----------



## chewy_

geez that sucks. Sorry to hear that bud. You any better


----------



## Toto

Today I started a 3 day job on a speedboat a first for me.


----------



## Dazzel81

Done a maintenance wash on the ST today (3 hours in all)

Shuts with VP Citrus Pre Wash
Tyres & Arches with AF Verso
Wheels with AS Smart Wheels
PW, VP Citrus Pre Wash with Mesto Sprayer
PW, Carchem Snowfoam 
PW, 2BM with Gyeon Bathe+ & Carpro Merino Wool Mitt

Just a few after photos (didn't stop raining )


----------



## R88ORY RXP

No detailing as such but...

I hung a new hose reel in the garage, got tired of coiling up my old one by hand and fitted a filtered (di) hot water tap! So not more cold hands and hot water rinses.. Happy days!


----------



## Ross

I got a 40 m Hozelock reel and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## EVO6RSS

Did a maintainance wash on the ST. Then into the garage for glass and quick detail..


----------



## lemansblue92

Tried out my new vax 6131t, hoovered the interior then shampooed the car mats with it, impressive bit of kit. Fingers crossed for more time and less rain tmro so i can give it a wash then into the garage for some mid winter fettling


----------



## VXR_midlands

Dazzel81 said:


> Done a maintenance wash on the ST today (3 hours in all)
> 
> Shuts with VP Citrus Pre Wash
> Tyres & Arches with AF Verso
> Wheels with AS Smart Wheels
> PW, VP Citrus Pre Wash with Mesto Sprayer
> PW, Carchem Snowfoam
> PW, 2BM with Gyeon Bathe+ & Carpro Merino Wool Mitt
> 
> Just a few after photos (didn't stop raining )


Was it raining while you were cleaning? Reckon I will have to do this as pushed with free time and weather


----------



## Dazzel81

VXR_midlands said:


> Was it raining while you were cleaning? Reckon I will have to do this as pushed with free time and weather


I got the shuts done & went to give the engine bay a wipe down then it started raining so got the wheels & arches done wasn't raining when i was washing it lucky enough but soon as i got my drying towel out it started again 
cheers


----------



## scratcher

Accepted the challenge on this Toyota iQ :doublesho
I had to take the seats out as whatever was in the back was under the rails.
A bunch of interior trims had to come out too.

Before and afters... I hope you're not having breakfast :lol:





















:driver:


----------



## Blackmass

*@ scratcher* Amazing transformation, you must have had a great sense of satisfaction when you finish that one. Top job.:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Good wash > Glare polish > Machine Glaze > Evolution wax


----------



## Pip66

Vacuumed half a football field out of SWMBO's "van". Errr I mean 93. :wall:
And gave it a wash.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Pip66 said:


> Vacuumed half a football field out of SWMBO's "van". Errr I mean 93. :wall:
> And gave it a wash.


What does SWMBO mean?


----------



## eibbor

My god @scratcher what was that??


----------



## Blackmass

Soul boy 68 said:


> What does SWMBO mean?


She who must be obeyed


----------



## Soul boy 68

Blackmass said:


> She who must be obeyed


:thumb:


----------



## Puglife

Quick wipe over with BSD after a wash yesterday, discovered a nice little door scrape since being machined two weeks ago . Dressed tyres, quick hoover, dust inside and cleaned glass.

Oh and had a little tidy up under the bonnet ready for some warranty work on Tuesday. Have to remember the DO NOT WASH signs


----------



## asspur96

Cleared out boot after Christmas hoovered and cleaned glass and quick wash with Megs D114


----------



## scratcher

Blackmass said:


> *@ scratcher* Amazing transformation, you must have had a great sense of satisfaction when you finish that one. Top job.:thumb:


Cheers  I only really done it for the challenge and I knew it'd be a satisfying one. It's great playing with luxury cars and things, but ones like this are always great.



eibbor said:


> My god @scratcher what was that??


I'm not sure, but I think it was growling at me :lol:
Most of the car was alive, it had been neglected since new - had a little bump and laid up for a few months. 
Pretty sure the biggest patch on the rear carpet was milkshake.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

gave the beast a wash with power maxed jet wash and wax, put more in the lance this time and it was awesomly foamy  small spoke back wheel woolie on the wheels while it was dwelling, rinsed and dried with odk entourage as a drying aid on the outside glass too
jobs a good un for another 4 weeks


----------



## R88ORY RXP

Remove


----------



## Pittsy

Used some new stuff today from EZ car care, really impressed:thumb:


----------



## DrH

Gave my trusty Fiesta Metal a good wash today.
Was way dirty after just a week and a 30 mile journey in the lashing rain on Friday night.

Pre wash with Angelwax snowfoam
PW
Wash with Angelwax shampoo
Rinse
Dry with mammoth towels
Treated to Angelwax QD

And found some kind sod has put the first small dent in my kerbside rear arch.


----------



## Berylburton

Washed my Porsche 981 Boxster S with Gyeon Bathe+. Then put it back in the garage.


----------



## P1ngman1969

Did the car it was filthy after not being done for 2 weeks.

rinsed off with pressure washer.
applied wheel cleaner.
pressure wash wheels to remove wheel cleaner.
snow foamed.
pressure washed off after 5 minute dwell.
2 bucket wash.
wax rinse.
dry car with towels.
applied Project 32.
wipe down interior & seats 
Vac.


----------



## AS_BO

scratcher said:


> Accepted the challenge on this Toyota iQ :doublesho
> 
> I had to take the seats out as whatever was in the back was under the rails.
> 
> A bunch of interior trims had to come out too.
> 
> Before and afters... I hope you're not having breakfast :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :driver:


Good god, that was grim! Amazing turnaround fella 🏻


----------



## alfajim

Cleaned mine and put my new dw sticker on.


----------



## lemansblue92

Did the inside yesterday so today : snow foamed, 2 bucket washed, dry, into the garage for a bit of glaze followed by BSD and cleaned the glass


----------



## fad460

none so far


----------



## ALLR_155528

Maintance wash plus another coat of Gyeon Cure and two coats of platinum glass on windscreen


----------



## Clancy

AllenF said:


> NICEEEEEEEE pizza was it....
> 
> Washed down with a can of red bull too.
> It's not all ferrari and lambos


Looks like a hawain


----------



## Blackmass

I think I'll give it a miss today :doublesho


----------



## Ross

Yeah its pretty cold up here too.


----------



## Simz

Yesterday (Friday) I managed to use Bilt Hamber Surfex as a prewash then onto a shampoo wash using AS Duet because it was closest, dried off and stood back to admire......Oh no not happy, so got the DAS6 out and hit it with Prima Amigo (not every panel) and managed to get ODK Glamour onto a couple of panels, the rear quarters required a bit more effort and for this I used Meguiars microfibre cutting compound followed by Meguiars microfibre finishing wax....Wow this stuff is great, Now I know this isn't the normal way of doing things but it was getting flipping cold and the panels I did look great. I am wanting a tripod (can't decide which one) for my new camera and once I have it I will do some proper reviews (How proper a novice can get we will see).


----------



## Reanimation

*Salt*

Hosed the salt and sand off, my new driveway is starting to look like a beach.


----------



## Ross

Clean up the van and the Parents car this afternoon,dry but cold.


----------



## vek

managed to do the first wash since before xmas,pre wash with power maxed tfr,wash with gyeon bathe & using gyeon cure 50/50 as a drying aid (thanks blueberry) car looks normal again!! tyres,wheels & trim also cleaned up well.im very happy with the gyeon cancoat i applied in september,i know it has been topped up with cure now & then but it has always been easy clean & the finish still looks great.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blackmass

Managed to get another coats of Collinite 845 on and another coat of FK1000 on the wheels. Also used ODK Arctic Snow Foam via pump sprayer, really impressed.


----------



## AllenF

Nothing.
Washed the van.
Can't put pics up because it's all written and I would get banned (again lol) for "commercial advertising"

Ahhhh sod it here it is.....


I have blacked out all the writing so as not to infringe the rules..


----------



## steve_07

Clean the misses A1 and topped with 2 coats of Obsession Wax Evolution.


----------



## Pittsy

AllenF said:


> Nothing.
> Washed the van.
> Can't put pics up because it's all written and I would get banned (again lol) for "commercial advertising"
> 
> Ahhhh sod it here it is.....
> 
> 
> I have blacked out all the writing so as not to infringe the rules..


Looks great AllenF :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

AllenF said:


> Nothing.
> Washed the van.
> Can't put pics up because it's all written and I would get banned (again lol) for "commercial advertising"
> 
> Ahhhh sod it here it is.....
> 
> 
> I have blacked out all the writing so as not to infringe the rules..


Lovely black van you have, a nice deep black gloss.


----------



## AllenF

Yeah it's not in its best lighting angle as you can see ( well you can't for I had to block that but too) 
But you get the idea.


Actually it's red but that didn't look right so I used a totally opaque blocking colour


----------



## Dazzel81

steve_07 said:


> Clean the misses A1 and topped with 2 coats of Obsession Wax Evolution.


Looking good mate :thumb:
how long did you let it cure for? as im planning on putting it on over Phantom tomorrow cheers


----------



## tigerspill

Cleaned my wheels and red callipers. Took six and a half hours of hard work. I had thought four hours would have done it - no way.

Washed and dried.
Wheel cleaner, rinse and dry.
AF Tar remover, rinse and dry
AF Iron Out, rinse and dry
Clay with mitt, rinse and dry.
AG SRP
De grease
Gtechnig C5

Callipers just got washed while the wheels were off and dried before the C5 went on.

They look great and won't have to do much to them again for over a year I hope.


----------



## Berylburton

I have done no detailing today. I went fr a trip to Swanage. Car is bloody filthy now!


----------



## bradleymarky

Had to give the car 2 pre washes today due to dirt, then when i washed it i found loads of tar spots so spent twenty minutes taking them off. Going to do the inside tomorrow.


----------



## steve_07

Dazzel81 said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:
> how long did you let it cure for? as im planning on putting it on over Phantom tomorrow cheers


Put the first coat on the whole car then straight on with the second coat then buffed off straight away. The easiest wax you will use.

A little does go a long way. The first time I applied to my car I put too much on and had to use some QD to help stop my boas from making a mess haha.


----------



## chongo

AllenF said:


> Nothing.
> Washed the van.
> Can't put pics up because it's all written and I would get banned (again lol) for "commercial advertising"
> 
> Ahhhh sod it here it is.....
> 
> 
> I have blacked out all the writing so as not to infringe the rules..


:lol::lol:you missed a bit:wave:


----------



## tightlines

Gave the clubbie a quick wash today.
Car Chem snow foam 
2BM with my ADAMS shampoo which i got in the mystery box 
towel dry with a spray of ODK entourage 
cleaned wheels with Valet pro bilberry.
Need to do the plastic trims tomorrow


----------



## AllenF

Yeah but look it's well clean


----------



## GleemSpray

AllenF said:


> Nothing.
> Washed the van.
> Can't put pics up because it's all written and I would get banned (again lol) for "commercial advertising"
> 
> Ahhhh sod it here it is.....
> 
> 
> I have blacked out all the writing so as not to infringe the rules..


Pfff !!..... Weekend Warriors, eh ? ..... you overdid it with the trim dressing there Allen.

That will leave terrible black streaks when it rains.

If you had been in this game as long as i have, you would know better, use a little and work it in properly etc, etc, etc ..... :lol::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Did my S1 today, a double pre wash then added shampoo though a foam lance for added slickness followed by the 2BW, I did the wheels too, followed by Windows and treated Trim and to finish off I treated the leather seats.


----------



## AllenF

Yeah yeah I know the edges aren't very best lmao


----------



## AllenF

Soul boy 68 said:


> Did my S1 today, treated Trim and to finish off I treated the leather seats


..
What to an ice cream. A bar of chocolate . Or just a nice view of your bum sitting in it....
Pmslmbo


----------



## rob267

Washed mine today.
Bilt hamber snow foam
Bilberry wheel cleaner
2bm using dj born to be mild 
Open ended hose to rinse then pat dry.

No lsp added because it has to go back to the body shop for wet sanding. Orange peel on 3 panels😠. Dying to get a coat of fk1000p on to protect it.😧


----------



## Demetrios72

Washed mine today


Wolfs White Satin shampoo
AG SRP by hand followed by 2 x coats of Collinite 845 (great combo)

Glass cleaned with Simoniz glass cleaner

Alloys stripped down using AS Tardis followed by Carchem Revolt followed by a coat of FK1000p

Trim dressed with AS Trim Wizard

Tyres dressed with Espuma RD50

Looks very nice :thumb:


----------



## Webarno

Done the exterior on mine today.

Last week consisted of, snow foam, wash, decon, clay, dry and quick detailer.

Today was, snow foam, wash, dry, polish, spray wax.

Products used today:
Angelwax Fastfoam Snow Foam 
Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss
Auto Finesse Tripple 
Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax (excited to see what sort of protection this provides)

Car is GLEAMING!


----------



## Cuffy

Operation remove road salt today

Clean wheels and tyres (surfex hd)

Pressure wash arches and wheels

Snow foam (valet pro pH neutral)

Wipe down with mitt using 2bm (first bucket was filthy)

Thorough rinse off

Dried off (I need some better drying towels)

Hoovered and interior buffed up with sonax interior cleaner (first time used, very impressed)

Wax applied (Collinite 845)

Tyres dressed (megs endurance - marmite product on here I know!)

Shuts and doors insides finished with sonax bsd

Oil, coolant and screenwash topped up and quick wipe down of the engine bay with surfex hd. I

Glass cleaned with Nilglass

Rainx applied

Will sleep well tonight!

https://goo.gl/photos/Shobfc5xCqQc6y6u6

https://goo.gl/photos/Shobfc5xCqQc6y6u6


----------



## Webarno

Cuffy said:


> Operation remove road salt today
> 
> Clean wheels and tyres (surfex hd)
> 
> Pressure wash arches and wheels
> 
> Snow foam (valet pro pH neutral)
> 
> Wipe down with mitt using 2bm (first bucket was filthy)
> 
> Thorough rinse off
> 
> Dried off (I need some better drying towels)
> 
> Hoovered and interior buffed up with sonax interior cleaner (first time used, very impressed)
> 
> Wax applied (Collinite 845)
> 
> Tyres dressed (megs endurance - marmite product on here I know!)
> 
> Shuts and doors insides finished with sonax bsd
> 
> Oil, coolant and screenwash topped up and quick wipe down of the engine bay with surfex hd. I
> 
> Glass cleaned with Nilglass
> 
> Rainx applied
> 
> Will sleep well tonight!
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/Shobfc5xCqQc6y6u6
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/Shobfc5xCqQc6y6u6


Nice! Good effort there man


----------



## DrH

Cleaned both cars yesterday for the first time after having a water softener fitted.
Snow foam with Angelwax fast foam
Washed with Angelwax shampoo
Spent ages on all the wheels with my new wheel woolies
Both cars looking very clean in the winter gloom


----------



## Kai96

Car was pre washed at the jet was first to loosen up the dirt/grime. Sequence was as follows:

High pressure shampoo wash 

High pressure rinse

At home the car was then treated to the following:

Two bucket wash method using Megs soft wash gel

The car was then dried using a Miracle Dryer drying towel

Whole car was then clayed using a Megs clay bar kit

Car was then washed again using the two bucket method

Dried again using the Miracle dryer towel

The waxaddict vitreo signature wax was then used to keep the paint protected

I then washed the alloys using turtle wax shampoo

After I left them to dry off I then sprayed them down with AutoGlym clean wheels to remove most of break dust/dirt on them

The last step was then to do the tires which were finished off using Megs endurance tire gel.

Dont worry when my current stock is finished I plan on using more than Megs/Autoglym :lol:


----------



## rob267

Cleaned engine bay. Used astonish degreaser and a diluted apc.

Dressed with carpro perl and wings polished.









Gearbox looks better now.


----------



## dan4291

Washed yesterday after a 3 month gap! Powermaxed TFR, Bilt Hamber Autofoam, 2BM with Meguiars Gold Class, then finished off with Gyeon Wetcoat, GTechniq T1 for tyres and a coat of RainX on the windscreen.


----------



## Jag 63

Pre washed with Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash,snow foamed with Carchem Snow Foam wheels cleaned with Adam's Deep Wheel Cleaner not used this before did a very good job got in my mystery box. P/W off with Nilfisk C120-6 p/w and new 8m hose from Direct Hoses makes the job a lot easier not having to drag the p/w round the car, washed 2bm with Chemical Guy's Citrus Gloss shampoo again first time of using really like this my incredimitt just glided over the car stayed foamy all the way through the wash about 2 oz used in my 20ltr bucket.
Dried off with big mammouth drying towel and Chemical Guy's drying aid and gloss, then decided to give it a wipe over with Adam's quick detailer including wheels. Tyres and trim dressed with Gtechniq T1 tyre and trim after trying a few of these type of products this is my favourite and will stick to it when I have used all my other products in this line, Exhaust cleaned with Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Cleaner another on my stick too list.
Inside hoovered dash etc dressed with Chemical Guy's Natural Vintage Shine another one on my list for car interior, windows cleaned with Carchem glass cleaner. All in all took me about 5 hours as car was very dirty I took advantage of the mild weather today before back to work tomorrow for 10 day's except for this coming Sunday, car will mainly sit on the driveway now until Friday 5th when it goes in to have a towbar removed and the exhaust split into two and replaced with stainless steel pipes and back boxes one either side and new lower valance on the bottom of the bumper to accomodate the new exhaust system will look the part then.


----------



## Slabs

Maintenance wash with a top up of BSD


----------



## Megs Lad

First wash in months today


----------



## chunkytfg

New car so had to give the wheels a proper clean as they never get done properly



















Still not happy with them though as the previous owner was a fan of using the curb as a stopping marker when parking and previous tyre changes have left about 2kg of weights on the wheels including a couple of rim weights:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## GleemSpray

Bonus detailing today:

At home and having some lunch when Storm "Whatever" suddenly went calm and the black clouds rolled away to reveal a warm, sunny day and blue skies !! :argie:.

Scramble ! Scramble ! Scramble ! :detailer:

PowerMaxed Snowfoam + 2BM with AG BSC + finished with AG AquaWax has transformed Winter Car into Spring Car

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Risdale

Started by washing the wheels, then snowfoamed (avalanche) followed up with washing (CG margharita), clayed, washed again, hand polished (because i dont have a machine yet) but! Just before i go to apply my obsession wax hybrid 86, the heavens opened.. cursed Scottish weather!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Detailing would be a stretch but wanted to get a quick clean in as the grubiness was getting to me.

Also was itching to use the Valet Pro stuff I got in Jan.

Did the wheels with bilberry 1:2. Wow, what a product, best results for lowest effort I've ever had! Fronts needed a second spray and a brush but just wow.

Then a pre clean with Valet Pro ANSF 20:1, really pleased withe result.
SF with aprox 4:1 mix and again really pleased.

Also dicked around with my gopro 

https://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=154420428&autoplay=1


----------



## NornIron

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Did the wheels with bilberry 1:2. Wow, what a product, best results for lowest effort I've ever had! Fronts needed a second spray and a brush but just wow.


If you think VP Bilberry is good, try the_ original _formula... Angelwax Bilberry. I use it diluted 10:1 and have never needed a second spray


----------



## montymondeo

Gave mine a quick wash today, bilt hamber auto foam applied at 5% with warm water in a garden sprayer and left for 5 minutes or so whilst I filled the wash buckets, this was rinsed off with a hose and followed by a 2bm wash before drying with a towel using a spritz of Sonax bsd per panel.

Works for me :thumb:









[/ATTACH]


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick wash with bilt hamber and 2 coats of bsd


----------



## rob267

Quick wash. Wheels cleaned with bilberry wheel cleaner. Rinsed. 
Then bilt hamber snow foam left to dwell for 5 minutes. Rinsed.
2bm using dj born to be mild and rinsed. No need to dry as about to rain.


----------



## digimac

Nice Cupra R, I miss my old platinum grey Cupra.


----------



## SuperMin

A quick clean up of the engine bay to try out some AF Dressle









Then a quick clean of the car mats to try out the AF Verso APC using the spot pad

















Finishing with some Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric









:newbie:


----------



## Puglife

Supermin, cracking job on mats, what brush are you using? 

__________________________________________________

Quick hoover, plastic dressed, leather cleaned on the GTi today! Much nicer place to sit :thumb:


----------



## SuperMin

Puglife said:


> Supermin, cracking job on mats, what brush are you using?
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> Quick hoover, plastic dressed, leather cleaned on the GTi today! Much nicer place to sit :thumb:


Thanks. I got the ideas and tips from this awesome forum. The brush is just a standard one from PB. The ones I really wanted were out of stock at the time, but this one is fine - soft enough to use on my alcantara seats. It does lose the odd bristle but I'm guessing that's just cos it's new.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-cleaning-brush-cat25.html


----------



## Dazzel81

SuperMin said:


> A quick clean up of the engine bay to try out some AF Dressle
> 
> View attachment 45358
> 
> 
> Then a quick clean of the car mats to try out the AF Verso APC using the spot pad
> 
> View attachment 45359
> 
> 
> View attachment 45360
> 
> 
> Finishing with some Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric
> 
> View attachment 45361
> 
> 
> :newbie:


Nice job there fella :thumb: how did you apply the I1?


----------



## cossiecol

Sod done today all as there's was about 4" of snow that fell from around 01:00


----------



## SuperMin

Dazzel81 said:


> Nice job there fella :thumb: how did you apply the I1?


Thanks. Had to wait for the APC solution to fully dry first, then just sprayed it all over until I could feel it was slightly damp with the I1, then very very lightly brushed the pile to work it in a little using the upholstery brush. Waited for it to dry before finishing with the stripes, though must admit, got some funny looks from my other half looking at the stripes


----------



## steve_07

SuperMin said:


> Thanks. Had to wait for the APC solution to fully dry first, then just sprayed it all over until I could feel it was slightly damp with the I1, then very very lightly brushed the pile to work it in a little using the upholstery brush. Waited for it to dry before finishing with the stripes, though must admit, got some funny looks from my other half looking at the stripes


Out of interest how did you do the stripes? Looks awesome.


----------



## rob267

digimac said:


> Nice Cupra R, I miss my old platinum grey Cupra.


Cheers mate. 
Also polished and sealed all 4 alloys.


----------



## Dazzel81

SuperMin said:


> Thanks. Had to wait for the APC solution to fully dry first, then just sprayed it all over until I could feel it was slightly damp with the I1, then very very lightly brushed the pile to work it in a little using the upholstery brush. Waited for it to dry before finishing with the stripes, though must admit, got some funny looks from my other half looking at the stripes


Thanks mate also got my mats to do so will try that technique :thumb:


----------



## SuperMin

steve_07 said:


> Out of interest how did you do the stripes? Looks awesome.


Just use the upholstery brush, lengthwise, to run it up and down the mat in opposite directions to brush the pile. If you're really OCD, get a big ruler/tape measure to guide your brush, but don't let anyone see you do it! :lol:

PS: If you've got really plush car mats the stripes might not work with a thicker pile.


----------



## bradleymarky

Managed to vac the car and a splash of spritz to clean up the plastic bits, suns still out so snow foamed using the BH i had left in the shed, not impressed when it turned to milk and ran off the car in 10 seconds flat.


----------



## Eddmeister

Nice wee clean up today, quick wash & a coat of BSD.

Exhausts where pretty sooty though so polished them up.

Better weather cant come quick enough hands where frozen.


----------



## tightlines

Gave my new to me car a clean I picked up yesterday, 
Car Chem snow foam
2 bm wash with Adams shampoo
Towel dry with a bit of ODK entourage after


----------



## Webarno

Gave the girl a quick Hoover and wipe down inside. 
Cleaned the exterior too with a maintenance wash and finished off with Chemical Guys Speed Wipe (lovely product)


----------



## asspur96

Quick wash with D114 and top up with BSD after as well as hoovered inside



Looking forward to spring clean


----------



## montymondeo

Webarno said:


> Gave the girl a quick Hoover and wipe down inside.
> Cleaned the exterior too with a maintenance wash and finished off with Chemical Guys Speed Wipe (lovely product)


Valentines day eh! who said romance was dead :thumb:


----------



## Webarno

montymondeo said:


> Valentines day eh! who said romance was dead :thumb:


Exactly! The real woman got some attention too though :thumb:


----------



## Slammedorion

The A3 did a 70 mile round trip yesterday to CLB Valeting to see Jase and Carmen, spent £157 quid on a few products...
Today it had a good clean up...







My little helper wasn't keen today


----------



## digimac

Maintenance wash on the Fiesta and a coat of Meg's NXT Tech Wax 2


----------



## mike90

Snowfoamed and washed the car in the snow lol


----------



## Trumpet_Trouser

I parked up in the works car park this morning and noticed some birds mess on a colleagues Focus ST door. Couldn't do anything as I was late but it's been bugging me all morning. Popped out in lunch break and cleaned it  A good squirt of detailing spray removed it and gave the area a quick squirt and a buff up. Now I'm wondering if "I just cleaned your car door" will sound a bit odd


----------



## jenks

Fully hoovered the interior of my car today. Wiped all plastics down with an apc, then a dressed with AG trim dressing. Final touch a new bubble gum Jelly Belly air freshener.


----------



## Pinky

De tar of wifes GTD then did it (Sides)with megs compound and Srp Hopefully will get it finished tomorrow either Blacklight /white Diamond or ex sealant .


----------



## tigerspill

Decided to sort the paintwork on my solver 911.

Pre-clean with AF Citrus Power, PW off.
Wash with AG shampoo and dry.
Remove tar etc with AF Oblitarate, wash off and dry
Remove fallout with AF Iron Out, wash off.
Clay with G3 Mitt, PW off and dry.
Polish with AG SRP,
Two coats of Supernatural Hybrid
Two coats of Obsession Was Evolution.

I may have overdone the wax, but my thinking was SNH for durability and Evolution for a nicer finish.

Wheels were done a few weeks ago finishing with C5. So just washed them.


----------



## SuperMin

digimac said:


> Maintenance wash on the Fiesta and a coat of Meg's NXT Tech Wax 2


Love the shine on that. :thumb:


----------



## digimac

SuperMin said:


> Love the shine on that. :thumb:


Thanks I am pretty happy with the finish, all done by hand too


----------



## Galley

Turning the brand new (& unvaleted) car I picked up on Friday from this....


































To this.


































Crap pics I know, but I was more interested in getting the car sorted than a photo opportunity.

I'll post a few better pics in the Red Car thread.

For those that are interested, I'll not be using Chemical Guys XXX wax again.

What a PITA that stuff is, lovely finish but only after you've been over the car with a fluffy duster to remove the residue from the wax.

Collinite 845 till spring methinks..


----------



## chrismoose91

Cried when I had to park on the muddy field at college... So much mud.


----------



## gaz_1990

I done my leather today


----------



## PugIain

I cleaned my mitre saw. I'm sure that must count.


----------



## footfistart

I clean my winter wheels as the threat of snow coming tomorrow evening so I'll be swapping over to those. Late I know to swap but better late than never.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

washed my car with power maxed jet wash and wash, 1 inch and a half in the lance bottle filled with warm water after my car, black metallic was white from the salt on the motorway, left it to sit for 10mins while i went around with my small spoke back wheel woolie then rinsed it off, jobs done. couldnt be bothered to dry it or use odk entourage this time..took the car out for a run on local roads, got back and the wheels and back are full of salt again lol but not quite as bad though


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

APC, rinse, SF, rinse, shampoo, rinse, dry, polish, sealant.

Very satisfying on what maybe the last decent day for a while.
Going to do a couple of write ups as used some new products.


----------



## Hufty

Gave both cars a good maintenance wash today finish kare shampoo first time used good stuff. 2 bm wash, then dried with a mix of bsd and CG sped wipe. Windows with sonax window cleaner and tyres Adams tire shine.


----------



## Webarno

Gave the girl a hose down earlier:


----------



## Paul K

Sunday morning maintenance wash







Dirty. Not cleaned for a month.
















Didn't have time for a proper wax. So used some megs quick wax after a snow foam and 2BW rinse and dry


----------



## Ben108

Using my new Titan Wet/Vac, AF Total & Spritz, Various brushes and microfibres

IMG_0496 by Ben Williams, on Flickr
IMG_0497 by Ben Williams, on Flickr
IMG_0500 by Ben Williams, on Flickr
IMG_0501 by Ben Williams, on Flickr
IMG_0506 by Ben Williams, on Flickr
IMG_0507 by Ben Williams, on Flickr
IMG_0509 by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Jonnybbad

Used some new products from mad car care 
The snowfoam was brilliant 
The shampoo was very well lubricated and a very pleasant scent 
The qd added epic gloss and a layer of protection


----------



## Slammedorion




----------



## Risdale

Lovely Scottish sunshine so that meant a trip to clean the car! Decided to give the alloys a deep clean before protecting with Obsession Wax Tanaris. Bodywork just received a maintenance wash 
Before:


Wheels:


Foam:


After:


----------



## steve_07

Maintenance wash and then 2 coats of ODK Concours. Fantastic easy on easy off wax.

Started with the usual snow foam but used a strong mix of BH surfex HD to strip the existing wax. 2BM with ODK jet. Wheels cleaned with ez car care then dried before wax being applied. Tyres dresses with Obsession wax Nero.


----------



## steve_07

Following on from yesterday today I cleaned the interior including leather, all plastics and good going over with the hoover. 

20:1 surfex HD APC to clean plastics and Gtechniq C6 to protect. Leather cleaned with Zaino Z9 and protected with Gtechniq L1. 

Pics to follow when I apply second coats tomorrow.


----------



## Greg0986

I am never satisfied with the finish though. Always little bits that annoy me, like small smears in windows in the corners or stone chips or dust from the railway!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my S1 a good going over, wheels washed, lower half treated with Citrus pre wash followed with Auto finesse avalaunch then PW rinse followed by 2BM using Meguires shampoo plus followed with a PW rinse then blowed dried with warm filtered air to then treated all plastics glass and exhaust tips and finally dressing the tyres.


----------



## steve_07

Interior all finished with the second coats of L1 and C6 applied.


----------



## steve_07

Give the misses A1 a bath.

Snow foam with BH autofoam. 2BM with ODK jet and then dried with AF aqua deluxe. Finished with ODK entourage, fantastic QD. Tyres dresses with Obsession wax Nero


















Been a busy weekend cleaning haha


----------



## mechrepairs

Need to sweep up those pesky stones.

Cars look well.


----------



## steve_07

mechrepairs said:


> Need to sweep up those pesky stones.
> 
> Cars look well.


Believe it or not I sweep them every couple weeks. If the builders hadn't been so tight and filled it with tarmac it would never be an issue.

Spoils a photo haha


----------



## dave-g

Pre wash with valet pro, 
Clay mitt used for the first time in a year...
Washed, 
Mitchell and king pure used by da
Then a coat of obsession wax phaenna to tie me over for a few weeks until I receive my pot of aura....or phantom whichever :lol:


Oh and a coat of obsession wax frosty on the roof just to see how it looked :thumb:


----------



## TheFox-UK

After a hearty breakfast my first decent chance to use my products. 1st time I have tried detailing more than a normal wash. 
This is my day......
PW Rinse
Snow Foam - Autobright Magifoan
PW Rinse
Wheel Clean - Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels
2BW - Poorboys Superslick & Suds
PW Rinse
Decontamination -Purple Rain
De-Tar - AF Oblitarate
PW Rinse
Clayed whole bodywork
PW Rinse
Dry
Wax - Dodo Juice Diamond White 
Wheels Waxed
Treated black trim - Adams VTR
Tyres treated - 3M Tyre Restorer
Engine Wiped down & Dressed - AF Dressle

And rest...... The most enjoyable 4 hours spent in a long long time. Roll on next week & some fine weather.


----------



## TheFox-UK

A bit of light rain this morning. Time to check for beading.


























Quite happy with that.


----------



## Galley

Quick wash of the car today.

Didn't need the pressure washer or snow foaming as it has hardly moved off the drive this week.

2 bucket wash using Bilt Hamber shampoo 
Thorough rinse and dry
2 coats of Raceglaze 55 on the bonnet and front bumper (think I'll get a full size tub of this next week as it's beautiful stuff to use)
Rest of car got a spritz with Sonax BSD over the Collinite 845 I already had on it.


----------



## simon burns

Interior & another layer of tyre sealant:thumb:


----------



## SuperMin

Loving the shiny cars up there. Tried out the Carlack twins on the new Suzuki Vitara S & some C5 on the wheels. Think it needs a couple more coats of Carlack.


----------



## smw

I cleaned my wife's car and used some Zaino Z-CS. It's so easy to use and leaves a really nice finish. I've got some z8 on order for when I do my own car. I think I'll get quite a few of their products. I used some citrus cleaner and some stuff called Dragons Breath. The chap where I bought it from wasn't sure if it should be diluted or not. Can anyone fill me in on that?


----------



## steve_07

smw said:


> I cleaned my wife's car and used some Zaino Z-CS. It's so easy to use and leaves a really nice finish. I've got some z8 on order for when I do my own car. I think I'll get quite a few of their products. I used some citrus cleaner and some stuff called Dragons Breath. The chap where I bought it from wasn't sure if it should be diluted or not. Can anyone fill me in on that?


Citrus cleaner, if that's an all purpose cleaner then I can be diluted but don't dilute the dragons breath thats an iron fallout remover.


----------



## SuperMin

Decided to try a second coat of C5 on the black alloys and see what happens, just cos I had a smidge left over. Looked pretty good to me.


----------



## tightlines

Got up a bit to early today so thought i would move things around in the shed whilst doing this i found loads of samples iv not used,by this point it was still to early to start the jet wash so cracked on with the shed.

when the time was right i started to set up my stuff
first off snow foam using Powermaxed snow foam concentrate sample it came out a bit watery but i think thats my snow foam lance playing up,will give it another try next week once iv cleaned the gauze.
2BM using a sample of Gtechniq Gwash pleased with the results although the car was only dusty.
rinsed off then dryed using drying towel 
cleaned the glass with Carchem glass cleaner 

off to do the interior now,im on call today so might as well keep going untill the dredded phone rings


----------



## bradleymarky

Cleaned 25 bus windscreens this morning......inside and out.


----------



## tightlines

bradleymarky said:


> Cleaned 25 bus windscreens this morning......inside and out.


bet that wasn't pleasant


----------



## Eddmeister

Quick wash......2.5hours later i finished lol

Im incapable of doing this quickly, next weekends the first big one of the year i reckon


----------



## Cuffy

I had three hours to do two cars inside and out and my A3 was a absolute state. Got both done but had to compromise on the finer details. Even though my A3 was caked in mud it was still beading during the pre rinse, it makes it all worth while.


----------



## Miggyt

Quickish maintenance on the cacti, plastics dressed with Swissvax protection and tyres with pneu (love that stuff) poor quality from my iPhone!


----------



## bradleymarky

tightlines said:


> bet that wasn't pleasant


they were disgusting to be honest mate. I'm doing more next weekend at a different depot. Looking to get a job out of it but we'll see.


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with obsession wax purify and the plastic inside dressed with some Mitchell and king treat :thumb:

Lots of nice aromas going on :lol:


----------



## Hufty

Maintenance wash on wife's car and tried out gloss it gloss enhancer detail spray. Very impressed with it will do a full write up


----------



## Lars Z

Used snow foam for the first time on the GF´s Suzuki, the mx-5 and my BMW.
Really impressed with the results, the cars seems to be so much cleaner than before, so decided to buy a real foamlance instead of just using the generic foam thingy that came with the pressure cleaner (Nilfisk-Alto). 

Now looking forward to seeing it arrive along with a 15 meter extension hose. :thumb:

Mabe i can get the detailing bug Again and start using some of all the equipment I have bought over the years.

Cheers from sunny Denmark.
Lars :newbie:


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rufus73

Busy today. Paint correction with microfiber pad and megs d300. Then lake county black pad and a coat of Blackfire Polish and seal. So easy to put on and take off. No dust what so ever. It really pops the flake on the phantom black pearl paintwork. Tyres rubbed with Sonax tyre gel and wheels coated with poorboys wheel sealant. Have a tub of it and might aswell use it up. Worth the effort, now just a matter of keeping it right. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Mcpx

I've been at the pink stuff today too! Did one wheel about two weeks ago to test out the Poorboys Wheel Seal and its done well, so the other three came off today. Fully washed inside and out with Billberry and a soft brush followed by a good rinsing. After drying and a light hand polish with AS fine finishing polish for a bit of gloss each wheel barrel got a coat of the Poorboys while the faces got two coats. 

Like all Poorboys stuff its so easy to use and looks and smells good enough to eat, kind of reminded me of raspberry angel delight!

Before going back on the car each tyre was given a generous coat of Megs Endurance and left to sit, with the intention of buffing the excess off later, which I find gives a more uniform, clean look rather than being overly glossy, however, I got called away right at that point (by an inconsiderate sick child, horrible sticky things!) before it had dried so it has spat all over the bottom of the doors, which makes tomorrow wash day!


----------



## Rufus73

I was using the mequairs endurance myself. It does need a wipe over with microfiber to get rid of the excess. I've yet to find a tyre gel that doesn't sling. I think the poorboys wheel sealent gets mixed reviews on here. I bought it good few years back and want to use it up. Doesn't take long to do the face of the wheels and buff off. The Sonax tyre gel I got recently from europarts and I have to say it's not as messy as endurance in my opinion and didn't sling as bad.


----------



## Mcpx

Rufus73 said:


> I was using the mequairs endurance myself. It does need a wipe over with microfiber to get rid of the excess. I've yet to find a tyre gel that doesn't sling. I think the poorboys wheel sealent gets mixed reviews on here. I bought it good few years back and want to use it up. Doesn't take long to do the face of the wheels and buff off. The Sonax tyre gel I got recently from europarts and I have to say it's not as messy as endurance in my opinion and didn't sling as bad.


The Endurance was a gift and tbh I've never had it sling before, but on this occasion I did purposfully over use it and drive before taking it back off. Having said that when its gone I'll try something else, as I will with the pbw wheel seal. That has worked a treat on my rear test wheel, it didn't keep it any cleaner but it did make it easier to re-clean, we'll see how it gets on with my front wheels and my brake pads which seem to be made of nothing but dust but which refuse to wear out!


----------



## chrisgreen

Got the Mini cleaned up ahead of listing it on Auto Trader (as we've replaced it with a Fabia Monte Carlo.

Auto Finesse Citrus Power as a pre-wash
Autosmart Duet shampoo
Wonder Wheels on the rims
Auto Finesse Verso on the interior
AutoGlym Glass Cleaner
Dodo Juice BoB Detail Spray
and 
Two coats of Infinity Wax Midnight Glow wax

Also had to spend an hour hovering it out, God knows what my sister has been carrying in it, but it was a mess.


----------



## Mark R5

chrisgreen said:


> Got the Mini cleaned up ahead of listing it on Auto Trader (as we've replaced it with a Fabia Monte Carlo.
> 
> Auto Finesse Citrus Power as a pre-wash
> Autosmart Duet shampoo
> Wonder Wheels on the rims
> Auto Finesse Verso on the interior
> AutoGlym Glass Cleaner
> Dodo Juice BoB Detail Spray
> and
> Two coats of Infinity Wax Midnight Glow wax
> 
> Also had to spend an hour hovering it out, God knows what my sister has been carrying in it, but it was a mess.


That shouldn't take long to sell mate. Looks fantastic.


----------



## klw7me

Spent most of the day going over the newest edition to the family, a little 206 for a certain someone's birthday, it is true you don't really know a car until you give it a good clean. There's lots of correction to do here, but it's a really low mileage good car so I can stump that. Dealer told me he had spent £200 getting it detailed. I giggle as when I gave it a going over with my clay mitt the paint was like sandpaper felt like
Ringing him and saying if you spent £200 on that you have been done.


----------



## smw

I polished an entire S class Merc. It took me from 0730 till 1800. Used a machine, obviously, or I wouldn't have the strength to type this message. The car look absolutely brilliant, imo. Finished it with a blast of Z8 followed by some Z-CS. Might put a coat of wax on it tomorrow just to see what happens. The shine achieved using Zaino is incredible. I have some pics but they're a bit crap.


----------



## c4 loeb

busy day today did 3 cars today. only got pics of mine


----------



## moochinabout

I did just one panel lol....it's all I had time for😢
Before










After


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with Mitchell and king spa, just before it got dark!


----------



## steve_07

Maintenance wash on both the cars after I finished work. Was about dark by the time I finished mine. Only will the morning tell if it's a streak free job using ODK entourage as a drying aid


----------



## chrisgreen

Mark ST said:


> That shouldn't take long to sell mate. Looks fantastic.


Cheers mate - hope so.

Only has 12k on the clock and a full dealer service history. It's a lovely car, but not getting the use to warrant keeping it and also my sister found she needs a practical boot more than a drop top (hence the Fabia). Still, she had fun and got the desire to own a convertible out of her system 

Mind you - also means I now have a complete unused set of Auto Finesse Rag Top (cleaner and protectant) that I bought at Waxstock specifically for maintaining this car that is now surplus, typical!


----------



## DiM3ch

Detailed and machined the Mrs swift sport, will do a write up this weekend once it's finished


----------



## bradleymarky

My car is clean and i havent touched it, just started blowing a gale and lashing it down so all the muck/dust has gone


----------



## monkeyboy24

Washed and sealed car rain x Windows hoovered and basically tidyed car up as mot next Friday and then she goes back in a couple of months


----------



## clubber01

3 x CarPro Orange Boa and 1 x Britemax Red


----------



## Miggyt

Maintenance wash in the rain, thank god the neighbours are away otherwise they'd think I've completely lost it


----------



## Eddmeister

Tried out the clay mitt on my Mum's car, got to say i wasnt that impressed.


----------



## smw

Washed and layed on some blackfire polymer spray. Look(ed)s super-shiney. Awesome stuff.


----------



## captaintomo

Took the wheels off my dads car and deconned, polished and waxed. Also did a little review on here.


----------



## vulf1986

Helped my brother to clean a car he's selling. Doesn't really have much experience in cleaning so tried to help him

Before 

































After

























































Not bad in 2 hours, rain started so had to stop. Hopefully this will help him sell it


----------



## DrEskimo

Hoovered my boot out, as it seems my brand new car is being used to ferry crap from the house I just bought down to the dump....2 door Coupes don't make great vans...

I have to say, trying to clean out 7 odd wood lice from my cup holders has now become the weirdest detail I've done so far...


----------



## A&J

just a quick ONR W&W wash


----------



## lee66

Next doors having some work done which left quite abit of dust over my clean car 
A little annoyed but at least it gave me an excuse to gave it a quick hoover / wash / srp + egp to bring it back shiny again 

Might be selling it tomorrow but if it doesn't go then I will give the roof another clean because I missed a couple of patches when I cleaned/sealed it a few weeks ago!


----------



## bradleymarky

Did 23 bus windscreens and a full interior clean on one including roof. Took 2 of us 4 hours.


----------



## rob267

Gave my partners 17 year's old ford abit of tlc.

Bilt hamber snow foam followed by a 2bucket wash using dodo btbm. 
Then clayed using g3 clay mitt.
Polished with ag srp and sealed with egp.
Trims done with ag bumper and trim gel. (Using up the last bit).
Quick hoover and done.


----------



## Webarno

Gave the inside a quick Hoover and then dressed with a 50 Cal interior dressing. Sprayed with a cherry air freshener. Lovely


----------



## alfajim

cleaned and 845'd two and washed another three and bsd'd


----------



## Southy1978

Gave the car a damn good going over! snowfoamed, 2 bucket wash, iron removal, clayed. Got to use my new DAS6 Pro with some hex-logic pads, lime primed then 2 coats of DJ orange crush & 2 coats DJ banana armour.

I keep looking at Vics red concours to buy as it's supposed to make red look amazing

Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr

Untitled by Darren Santoro, on Flickr


----------



## Slammedorion

Had a day off today, the rain died off around 13:30 today, so managed to wash the Disco, got the A3 washed after finishing detailing the Merc... making use of the later nights... :thumb:





Merc Ready for collection tomorrow :thumb:



Glad I'm on work tomorrow :lol: Might get a rest...


----------



## Mcpx

Had the wife at home for the day so rather than stay in and talk to her I went out and washed her Mini, which I believe is whats commonly known as a win win situation.

Valet Pro Bilberry on the wheels then agitated and rinsed. Snow foamed it and scrubbed all the plastics with extra foam and a soft brush, rinsed and gave it a quick 2bm before rinsing again, then dried with a freebie waffle towel (my new favourite, got 2 new big blue fluffys that I haven't used yet because the waffle is so good) and Sonax Extreme BSD. Windows were letting it down because she took the dog out in it this morning so did them inside and out with Stoners Invisible Glass and my new Halfords glass cloths, which (as much as it pains me to say) are great. 

So mucho brownie points for me.

Then it rained


----------



## shine247

Hoping no more snow / salt so with the aim of taking the winters off this weekend the Karcher under chassis cleaner came out, used some bh auto foam and added shampoo. After that used the Nilfisk under chassis nozzle in all the arches carefully cleaning springs and areas the Karcher has no effect, tops of beams etc. After that, as I am still waiting for Avalanche sf from Amazon (who have a supplier problem so no complaint there), I used bh through 1.5l Sprayer, about 60ml product. Pressure washed off to leave a reasonably clean car. Finished with a bucket wash.


----------



## forge197

Washed the car think possibly first time in 2016, bit of wax and some DRLeather Dye Lock onto the seats after cleaning them with DrLeather wipes.

Paint still pretty good from the clay and protection I did in December has picked up a few stone chips, scratches and a parking dent!








[/URL]








[


----------



## alfajim

Washed, clayed and fusso'd the brothers Clio.


----------



## alfajim

Washed, clayed and fusso'd the old man's festa. gave mine a wash too.


----------



## chrisgreen

Nothing exciting. Gave the Rapid a quick 2BM wash and a Hoover out for the morning. Have a new business pitch and didn't want to roll up at a potential client's office in a filthy motor. 

Also got to see the full extent of the scratches on my drivers door (curtesy of our cow of a next door neighbour deliberately and repeatedly dragging her shopping trolley against the side of my car). Going to need some significant machine polishing to improve, but ultimately will need a respray to remove. 


Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


----------



## muzzer

chrisgreen said:


> Nothing exciting. Gave the Rapid a quick 2BM wash and a Hoover out for the morning. Have a new business pitch and didn't want to roll up at a potential client's office in a filthy motor.
> 
> Also got to see the full extent of the scratches on my drivers door (curtesy of our cow of a next door neighbour deliberately and repeatedly dragging her shopping trolley against the side of my car). Going to need some significant machine polishing to improve, but ultimately will need a respray to remove.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


If our next door neighbour was to use a shopping trolley in that way on any of our cars, i'd use my feet, knees and elbows on them in a muay thai style form of eye for an eye


----------



## ah234

chrisgreen said:


> Nothing exciting. Gave the Rapid a quick 2BM wash and a Hoover out for the morning. Have a new business pitch and didn't want to roll up at a potential client's office in a filthy motor.
> 
> Also got to see the full extent of the scratches on my drivers door (curtesy of our cow of a next door neighbour deliberately and repeatedly dragging her shopping trolley against the side of my car). Going to need some significant machine polishing to improve, but ultimately will need a respray to remove.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6S Plus using Tapatalk, please excuse any typos.


That's just annoying  I would have gone nuts if someone did that to my car. She appears to be a total


----------



## sevenfourate

Pump applied APC
Jet-washed off and under arches etc
Washed with Carplan triplewax
Rinsed and Dried
Sonax BSD detailer applied to paint
Black trims done with Auto-Finesse revive gel / Armourall matt wipes
Windows cleaned inside and out with water and an E-Cloth
Tyres dressed with Autoglym Tyre shine

Pics taken at Ness-Point, Lowestoft, Suffolk. The UK's most Easterly piece of land !


----------



## nick_mcuk

No detailing as to speak gave the 208 GTI a wash and tried out some AutoSmart Red 7 on the wheels which I was duly impressed with and 5L will be acquired.


----------



## Slammedorion

Finished with this Yaris today

From this mess





To this...



:wave:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gave my Audi S4 a coat of Obsession Wax Enhance liquid wax, pre-release sample :thumb:
Impressive bit of detailing kit IMHO



http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5108886#post5108886


----------



## Ecce

Got the olde Swiss Vax Seal feed out today and gave the seals a good going over.


----------



## lemansblue92

Gave the 5 series a wash, vacuum and a bit of double speed wax.


----------



## Bulkhead

I spent the weekend bringing my new Land Cruiser to life after the dealership decided what it needed before sale was a liberal showering of silicone spray! Spent Saturday on the inside, washing everything with a strong APC mix, drying and dressing with Prima Nero. Then it was on to the outside. Washed with a mix of Dodo SN shampoo with some APC to strip off any surface residue. Then clayed and rinsed down. As the garage has a workbench, the Focus, my bikes, two lawn mowers and the beer/wine fridge in it, there's just too small a gap for the Land Cruiser so it's going to be outside until I get a shed put up. With this in mind, and also with it's intended use off roading, I stuck a good coat of FK1000p on it. Trim was dressed with Nanolex and tyres with SN tyre dressing. Will post picks when I get around to taking them. One thing I will say is that compared to the Focus, it took ages! They're bigger than they look and I'm sure I'd give Daniel San a run for his money with all the wax on, wax off action!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Slammedorion said:


> Finished with this Yaris today
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:


Looks 10 times better shame you didnt just get some silver paint and dab it on to the damaged bits to tidy up the edge of the rims though as your eye geos straight to it....well mine does.


----------



## svended

Not today but the other day. Gave the car a good wash and the neighbours Eos got a going over also. 
Gtechniq Citrus Foam, Gwash shampoo and QD.


----------



## tommoger

Washed, corrected and waxed my sister in law's neglected Clio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

nick_mcuk said:


> Looks 10 times better shame you didnt just get some silver paint and dab it on to the damaged bits to tidy up the edge of the rims though as your eye geos straight to it....well mine does.


It only come for the paintwork to be rectified 
It's off for paint next
It was unbelievably Ruff lol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377000


----------



## nick_mcuk

Slammedorion said:


> It only come for the paintwork to be rectified
> It's off for paint next
> It was unbelievably Ruff lol
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377000


Yeah I had seen the thread....I would have just done it any way takes less than 10 mins and whilst no where near a wheel refurb or proper repair just takes your eye off the scuffs


----------



## bradleymarky

Did the sister in laws car yesterday with prima amigo. sick of polishing/correcting it so she can go to the local car wash and ruin all my work.

The glaze did look good and will be using it again.


----------



## markcaughey

Not quite detailing but tried out my g101 on some done looking trainers at 1:30. Amazed with G101 can't believe i waited so long to try it.

Also accidentally discovered how well this will work as a floor cleaner, some overspill dripped on the tiles and left a perfectly clean spot ! never realised they were so dirty


----------



## klw7me

Put back together the little uns car interior after taking most of it out to get rid of dog smell. Seems to have done the trick need to clean and dress all the plastics but the weather means I am more likely to go out for lunch


----------



## Ecce

Not a lot but treated my rear side vents to a quick clean and replaced the rusting screws (looks better in the flesh so to speak).


----------



## Dazzel81

Gave the ST a maintenance wash today, ready to be taken to Ford on tuesday to finally get the side skirts fitted.


----------



## wd40

Had planned a full day on the car today with all my new stuff I`ve been buying but as usual the rain sleet and even snow saw that idea gout the window vey quick


----------



## ah234

wd40 said:


> Had planned a full day on the car today with all my new stuff I`ve been buying but as usual the rain sleet and even snow saw that idea gout the window vey quick


The best excuse to buy more stuff :lol: that's what I usually do
Rained all day today  tomorrow should be better one of the cars is wrecked with mud driving through countryside floods/puddles :detailer:


----------



## studly698

First wash of the wife's car in 4 months..lol.. but washed everything inside the doors and jams..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## studly698

studly698 said:


> First wash of the wife's car in 4 months..lol.. but washed everything inside the doors and jams..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## studly698

Ecce said:


> Not a lot but treated my rear side vents to a quick clean and replaced the rusting screws (looks better in the flesh so to speak).


Looks great

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

ah234 said:


> The best excuse to buy more stuff :lol: that's what I usually do
> Rained all day today  tomorrow should be better one of the cars is wrecked with mud driving through countryside floods/puddles :detailer:


Yeah ended up spending about £150 on more goodies! :lol:


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Washed our girls & christened our doka pads. Now lost our doka vaginity


----------



## Sirmally2

Detailed the little ones stroller.

Wipe down with APC wipes and then a coat of BSD.

Laaavely

Sent from my Honor, using tapaslapawapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with Mitchell and king spa, followed by a coat of af glisten. Amazing how much flake pop that stuff gives off!

Now going to whack a coat of wax addict graphite on to see how it looks :thumb:


----------



## pee

Machine polished another section of the work van and then gave my golf a quick wash


----------



## muzzer

Wasn't so much detailing but cleaned the wife's new Qashqai earlier as it was a bit dusty and fly splattered. White is such a lovely colour but it isn't half a pain to keep clean.

I say i cleaned it but it got a lick and a promise due to not having a hose function at the minute and once the new carpets etc are fitted, then an inside tap will be next and then waheyy, away we go for proper cleaning of the new cars


----------



## Hufty

Washed all three motors today;

Beetle project got a coat of the new powermaxed summer jacket used as a drying aid application. The gloss was lovely and the product easy to use great stuff.

Wife's gla got a wash and an old schoo coat of ag Aqua wax, love the smell of this stuff and forgotten how good this stuff is.

My C250 got washed first and when I came to dry it unfortunately water spots which never really experienced with this car before, so I quick coat of Blackfire midnight sun wax, that stuff is so slick and leaves a dripping wet finish, very pleased with it.:argie:


----------



## SuperMin

Shiny


----------



## alfajim

V40 and XC60 washed and fusso'd. Could only just reach the middle of the Xc60's roof, big unit. Paid for all the gin I drank round my mates house last night.


----------



## Sirmally2

Wash, coat of fusso and glass h2go'd




























Sent from my Honor, using tapaslapawapatalk


----------



## Alanalan

Britemax Black Max polishing glaze applied with new Argos dual action polisher.Used supplied foam pad and just used glaze to get use to the machine.Pleased with the first attempt.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout

Another panel done. This is hard work doing one at a time. Oh well I'm sure it'll be worth it in the end.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochinabout

Autofinesse shampoo. Farecla clay mitt. Menzerna FG500 & SF3000. Farecla black top hand glaze. Meguiars dark wax paste.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Floozy

tried BH Korrosol on my old Fabia wheels; sorry no pics as couldn't wait to rinse it off!! They didn't look nice purple...
Also tried AF Interior Detailer; nice and easy on/off with a 'pleasing-to-my-eye' finish. I am using the existing car to try the products I'm buying, I had never heard of Detailing before but fear I will soon be broke. Will be giving the old girl the full treatment once I learn the delivery date for my new car.


----------



## Mcpx

Very quick test of Angelwax Revelation on a mucky wheel, resulted in much purpleness and 90% cleaned with a little agitation, rinsed and dried to leave a very sparkly finish. Will have to wait for a few days and see if there is any Poorboys left on the wheel but very impressed with the result so far.


----------



## vek

gave my dads car its first clean in 12 months!! good job its only a matiz,he was chuffed to bits.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Spent 6 hours today non stop

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=377681


----------



## Jonnybbad

Gave the vixxer a wash and a coat of bmd's new cosmos wax and finished with obsession wax enhance spray





















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Washed the car,cleaned up the new alloys put 2 coats of 845 on and stuck em on 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

Been pestered to clean this up for ages
Finally give in yesterday and tidied it up within a few hours 
No befores, wheels were black... Paintwork was awful









Today I put some sealer/ wax on the misses A3... Got a nice road trip to do in it tomorrow, so thought I'd top its protection up ( sorry no pics ) May grab some tomorrow

Even had time to drag the Orion out of hibernation, just had a good wash... Nearly time again to tax it for 6 months


----------



## BrummyPete

Clayed the car in preparation for machining tomorrow and applied g1 to the windscreen and h2go to the rest of the glass 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneST250

My detail from last Thursday

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5115992&postcount=123


----------



## dillinja999

Washed car, 1 coat BSD, 1 coat z8 done


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Decontaminated the wheels with BH Auto-wheel before a quick wash with Bathe+ to add a little protection. 

Snow foamed the car with ODK Arctic, which left it looking very clean. It's a brilliant pre wash product. 

I washed the car with BH Auto-wash, dried with Bouncer's Done and Dusted and a Gyeon Silk Dryer, and then gave it a thorough BH Cleanser Fluid wipe down. I then added a layer of Swissvax Shield to all but one door, which I waxed with Best of Show. 

I did the glass and some other bits with Done and Dusted and ODK Entourage(different products in different areas).

Had to go out then so I had no time to apply Tyre dressing. Doh. My front wheels really need some Autobalm as the C5 coat is done.


----------



## jackzx84

bigkahunaburger said:


> I washed the car with BH Auto-wash,


With the fear of going off topic, I have to ask how you find BH auto-wash?
I cant seem to set it to foam up, although it feels very slippery on the paintwork there are no suds whatsoever!


----------



## bigkahunaburger

jackzx84 said:


> With the fear of going off topic, I have to ask how you find BH auto-wash?
> I cant seem to set it to foam up, although it feels very slippery on the paintwork there are no suds whatsoever!


Exactly the same here 

I have found it to be a good shampoo overall. As you say, slippery, cleans well etc. But I've tried 5,10 and 15ml and the suds aren't great.

Initially, after a blast with the pressure washer, they're brilliant. But they don't transfer well to the car and they don't last long in the bucket. Had to give the bucket several blasts to last the length of the wash.

I know it deactivates water hardness and suds don't really clean anyway, with foam being more of a visual thing, but it's still nice to have some to see where you've been on the car.

Our water is hard (330ppm) but it doesn't happen with:
G wash 
Waxaddict
Bouncer's Slick Mick
Nanolex
AF Lather
Etc etc


----------



## Cuffy

Two hour burst this morning.

Wonder wheels on the wheels

Valet pro pH neutral applied by hand sprayer washed using 2bm

Sonax bsd on top of dodo juice light wax applied last week.

Megs endurance on the tyres.

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/DSC_0471_zpswfzdrmfo.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/DSC_0470_zps1jerbvh9.jpg

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Full works today, nice early start.

Wash with af lather, followed by a coat of af obliterate, quick rinse, followed by a coat of gtechniq fallout remover. Re washed.

Masked up and roof polished up with meguiars finishing polish, then car done with af ultra glaze, and then a coat of wax addict graphite to the body and obsession wax evolution to the bumpers and skirts. :thumb:

Quick break now then out to hoover the inside and sort the trims with Mitchell and king treat. :doublesho


----------



## camerashy

Nice work, Dave, how are you finding the M&K Treat and when you say trims are these external ones.


----------



## dave-g

Sorry no was the interior trims, sills etc. (Although I have used it exterior but didn't last lol) :wall:

I personally love it, so easy to apply, nothing grabs onto it as such, just leaves a nice matte finish. I'm not sure what fragrance it is but it smells really nice!

I have used a lot of others, closest I'd compare finish to is gtechniq but treat is just a better all rounder for me :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Quick wash of our car today using purify shampoo and dried using flawless as a drying aid. Car looks fresh again but the dust in the rain is becoming a PITA.


----------



## Cuffy

Wilco said:


> Quick wash of our car today using purify shampoo and dried using flawless as a drying aid. Car looks fresh again but the dust in the rain is becoming a PITA.


Glad it's not just me, mine is covered in dust after a wash this morning, very frustrating.


----------



## Chris92

Spent all day trying to sort dog haired muddy interior of aunt's fiesta what a nightmare still not perfect but 100x better.
What do you guys use to get ingrained (between the weave) dog hair out?

Chris


----------



## tightlines

I've used mrs t's tweezers once also when using the vacuum you have to go the way the hair went in,so go one way if it won't budge try going the other way that works for me


----------



## Berylburton

Nothing at all. Took my Porsche out to visit some friends. Main car needs a wash, but that will have to wait till Wed.


----------



## BrummyPete

Machined my car and applied 2 coats of bodyguard, also helped my mate clean his subaru, again machined with 2 coats of bodyguard, both cars took 3 of us 11 hours to complete























Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Chris92 said:


> Spent all day trying to sort dog haired muddy interior of aunt's fiesta what a nightmare still not perfect but 100x better.
> What do you guys use to get ingrained (between the weave) dog hair out?
> 
> Chris


Rubber pet hair brush, couple of quid on eBay, brushed into a vac.


----------



## Chris92

Thanks for the advise guys shall try this tomorrow

Chris


----------



## A&J

Cleaned my winter wheels and tire set
Went from 






to this





Tires cleaned and dressed on the outside and inside :lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Maintenance wash and another coat of bmd cosmos wax followed by obsession waxes new enhance spray

























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Washed, clayed, srp'd, 845'd, cleaned windows and dressed the tyres. Should be good for summer.


----------



## krisstewart10

Cleaned wheels with bilberry, 2b wash using CG V07 shampoo, dried with AF microfibres dryer, applied 1 coat of CG Blacklight and 1 coat of CG Hybrid V07 detail spray.
Plan to machine whole car for first time in next week or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acake

Took all the wheels off my new car to me that's 1 year old.Only had it for 1 month so far and sorting it out.Cleaned and sealed the wheels and used C4 on the plastics 
used Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner. Don't think the wheels have ever been cleaned and there only one year old.
But im impressed with both C4 and bilt hamber so far.

blood bath of a wheel pick


----------



## DrEskimo

Took some time to finally detail my engine bay. Only done 4000 odd miles so wasn't a hard task.

Used a couple of Chemical Guys products to help protect the painted parts and the plastics. Tyre and trim gel for the plastics and Jetseal 109 for the painted bits.

The bottom right felt looks filthy in the pic but pretty sure it's just the sun...! Will double check though!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Not detailing but the cars have been not getting their weekly washes due to the "Mancave-1" project (see separate thread)...so gave the 208, 205 and Mazda 6 a wash...couldnt resist a quick "Old vs. New" shot of the 2 GTI's


----------



## bradleymarky

Full day tomorrow to do the car as the wife is going shopping. Full decon and machine polish with M205 then Gtechnic C2V3 followed by Wolfgang fuzion if i have time. I`ll do the inside Sunday.


----------



## hardtail

i recieved my 15.4 ltr di vessel and gave the smax sport a nice light clean in the baking sun rinsed off will di water and let it air dry whilst i done the door shuts once fully dryed no a mark in sight very happy chappie:buffer:


----------



## Fr33K!e

Started yesterday on my VRS first washing then going all over with AG Tar Remover followed by another wash, then claying with BH Medium followed by yet another wash. Coated the whole car with AF Ultra Glaze. AG HD wax as LSP.

Today I Hoovered and treated the leather with AG Leather Car Balm and cleaned all the windows with Wurth Glass Cleaner. Gave it another wash with Dodo Juice Born to be Mild and the dried using AG Aqua Wax and a went over the whole car with a QD and finished by Rain-X'ing the windows.

The wheels I didn't do much with as the front nearside made friends with a curb last night!


----------



## Risdale

Gave the car its first proper spring clean and protected it with Ammo Reflex followed by Ammo Skin. I was going to put wax on top however the Skin instructions said to leave for 24 hours to cure.


----------



## Zetec-al

The ST looks stunning!


----------



## Risdale

Zetec-al said:


> The ST looks stunning!


Thanks! I do try


----------



## Pahm

Did this little beauty

Had a tough time with exhaust tip, heavy carbon deposits any product recommendations welcome


----------



## Paul7189

I think with exhaust tips it's wire wool and metal polish. Oh and hard work haha you can get a drill attachment which fits out all the hard work.


----------



## Ecce

Spent 10 1/2 hours on the car and tbh am not overly happy with the results from polishing 

Snow Foam
Wash
Clay
Wash with added Surfex HD
Megs 105/Orange CG HL
Megs 205/White CG HL
Snow Foam (couldn't be bothered washing by this time)
BH Cleaner-Polish
BH Auto-Balm on the side sills then refitted skirts.
BH Hydra-Wax (just 1 coat for now).










Still have the glass and trim to clean then tackle the interior!


----------



## scratcher

Just cleaning a VW.


----------



## dave-g

Could barely manage to drag myself out, but have got a quick wash done. 

oh and sorted my work van interior on my lunch break :lol:


----------



## Hufty

I started my summer clean up.

Tfr
2bm wash
Iron X
Clayed with my new wowo clay mitt nice piece of kit
2bm wash
Dried
Prima amigo
2 coats of Blackfire gep
1 coat Blackfire afpp wet diamond

Water board turned up to dig road up so detailing abandoned.

Tomorrow another coat afpp and topping off with midnight sun wax

Couple of so far pics


----------



## DrH

Tried for the first time some Autofinesse iron out on the lower half of my Panther Black Fiesta. Did not see any of the bleeding so hopefully quite free of contaminates. Took some tar of with Oblitarate.

Washed the whole car and dried and then turned to a Polish and a wax down both sides to cover where the chemicals have been used.

Used Angelwax perfect polish with the Autofinesse Puck.
The polish really bought out the metal flake which can be seen even without the sun on it. Can see the difference between the polished panels and unpolished. Finished off with Dark angel wax to the panels.
Looks great
Need to try claying the rest of the car but am a bit nervous so as not to marr the paint.


----------



## Mcpx

Not so much today more like the whole week!

Multiple washes and decon including clay, followed by full 3 stage Autofinesse Revitalise kit (with a 2 day break in the middle for weather, so more washing and more clay!). The AF kit gave a beautiful wet look gloss but I expected more correction from a three stage compound set, maybe I just needed to go over the first stage a little more.

Anyway, a coat of Poorboys White Diamond just for extra flake pop which you absolutely can see none of in the crappy phone pics, followed by a coat of my precious Wonder Wheels Paintwork Sealant, really tough stuff that lasts for ages but sadly discontinued, Halfords were selling it off for a quid a bottle, but this was my very last drop, sniff.

Finally topped off with a coat of Collinite 845 liquid wax for long term protection and insane gloss, if the weather holds I may add another coat tomorrow. The Poorboys glaze and Collinite wax were both applied by DA and buffed off by hand.

Buffing the last of the wax off and the sun decided to blaze through, so apologies for the images but couldn't see a thing on my phone screen





This week was all about the paintwork so still have to clean up the glass to finish off and its time the wheels came off for another couple of coats of PB wheel seal, tyres were scrubbed with Grime Out during the wash but are yet to be dressed.

I am however, officially taking the weekend off.


----------



## Jam*

Looks Great !!!


----------



## Pahm

nice day to day


----------



## wd40

Gave the wife's car a quick blast with my new Mitchell and King qd then a coat of Blanc wax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Gave the old girl a touchless wash with BH foam and a coating of adams detail spray I had as a sample.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

gave the garden shed some protection if that counts


----------



## smw

Pulled 2 carrier bags of rubbish out of the cab of my van.


----------



## Darlofan

13 hours on a Tiguan. Few more tomorrow and it'll be done.


----------



## Bizcam

Darlofan said:


> 13 hours on a Tiguan. Few more tomorrow and it'll be done.


A quick wash then :lol:


----------



## f4780y

Best day detailing so far today!

Lucky enough to have the chance to apply two coats of Zymol Vintage to my precious X4.

Not only was it an unexpectedly cathartic experience, but the results are truly breathtaking. I've been staring at my car since I finished about 5pm!

This was my first opportunity to use an ultra-premium wax, and despite my healthy scepticism, I'm converted! Not only can I honestly see the difference, but I felt it too.. Application by hand was incredible.

The pictures will never do it justice, partly due to the zirallic paint job, but from certain angles you could almost dive in!





































That little white dot in the middle of the third picture is a reflection of the moon! 

I shall sleep well tonight


----------



## Actrosman

Lol at tightlines....I've been as productive as him.....was put under orders from SWMBO to wash the granddaughter's car instead of spending days on mine.... So out come the foam, the APC, the Revolt and everything needed for a 'proper' clean as its been parked under a tree all winter :lol:





Only then was I allowed near mine! So, all the important stuff came out and the interior was given 'the treatment' and after a while, was looking pucker! Then after de-ironing/tarring & Revolt'ing, the old Mondy was foamed off, rinsed, covering of shampoo and caressed with a good old sheepskin mitt! Then came the polishing, glazing and hydro coating (by hand as I don't own/never used one of those 'polishing gadget machines!). Many hours later and suffering what shall now be known as 'Detailers Elbow' (think it's really Golfers Elbow but I don't play!), she was nearly done.....ran out of time/light to do wheels & tyres......maybe tomorrow or I'll take hers tomorrow night for work and finish it Monday




Must also say, there's some stunning work gone into these cars


----------



## Mcpx

Actrosman said:


> Lol at tightlines....I've been as productive as him.....was put under orders from SWMBO to wash the granddaughter's car instead of spending days on mine.... So out come the foam, the APC, the Revolt and everything needed for a 'proper' clean as its been parked under a tree all winter :lol:


Stunning work. You've managed to turn a true classic into an actual work of art, quite simply breath taking.


----------



## Ross

Actrosman said:


> Lol at tightlines....I've been as productive as him.....was put under orders from SWMBO to wash the granddaughter's car instead of spending days on mine.... So out come the foam, the APC, the Revolt and everything needed for a 'proper' clean as its been parked under a tree all winter :lol:


Show car? :lol:


----------



## Actrosman

Mcpx.....stunning eh.....amazing how a 3 year old can be so grateful!
Ross....not as such but low mileage!


----------



## MDC250

f4780y said:


> Best day detailing so far today!
> 
> Lucky enough to have the chance to apply two coats of Zymol Vintage to my precious X4.
> 
> Not only was it an unexpectedly cathartic experience, but the results are truly breathtaking. I've been staring at my car since I finished about 5pm!
> 
> This was my first opportunity to use an ultra-premium wax, and despite my healthy scepticism, I'm converted! Not only can I honestly see the difference, but I felt it too.. Application by hand was incredible.
> 
> The pictures will never do it justice, partly due to the zirallic paint job, but from certain angles you could almost dive in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little white dot in the middle of the third picture is a reflection of the moon!
> 
> I shall sleep well tonight


Liked Atlantique over Vintage for some reason and even then Glasur is not a million miles behind. You are bob on though when you say application is incredible, Z waxes almost apply themselves.

Every car deserves a bit of Z at some point in its life and yours looks great


----------



## fozzy

Gave the Baby Beemer a bath, usual 2BM and gave the wheels a decon as they were starting to get a little tired. Used GYEON tyre for the first time on the Beemer wheels OMG I love this stuff, deffo wasn't as good on the sons old fezza, must suit the Pirelli tyres.


----------



## markcaughey

Tried out 50 cal shampoo. Not bad but I could see it drying into the paint whilst I was washing so had to get a move on and get it rinsed. I will use it as I have it but when it's done think I will go back to Maxi Sudds 2 .


----------



## dave-g

Well all my plans went to pot today due the landlord.... So **** the Astra to work and gave it a quick wash with the usual Mitchell and King spa, then hoovered interior and treated plastics with Koch chemie refresh ****pit care. Nice to apply this stuff, leaves a lovely light gloss finish but slightly overpowering scent for me.


----------



## hardtail

Removed the wheels from the smax soprt and painted the calipers red:thumb: washed and sealed the the wheels with fk1000p and cleaned and dressed the arches


----------



## Cuffy

I had 3 hours to get two cars done inside and out, conditions were good so managed to get a coat of Collinite 845 on both.

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/DSC_0526_zpsi62mz1og.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa374/mpcuthbert/DSC_0525_zpsu9prciwd.jpg

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## NateQ

Had to pull the car into the shade and give it an ONR wash then switched to waterless wash half way through. Wish I could have given the car a standard 2 bucket wash, the inconvenience of sunny weather.


----------



## camerashy

Wet Glaze2 then a coat of Vic's Collectors flakes popping like mad.


----------



## alfajim

Washed and put another coat of 845 on.


----------



## Risdale

Spent a day with my friend detailing our STs. Now that the skin had cured I was able to apply some wax after drying the car with Ammo Hydrate (wow that stuff is good!). I went for Obsession Wax Phaenna to see what it is like.





He used a meguiars carnuba wax on top of the fusso sealant he applied a month ago (his is the blue).

Braw day all round!


----------



## wd40

Gave the wife's scirocco a second coat of Mitchell and King blanc


----------



## Bonzo67

A friend picked up his new car, 2 weeks ago. The following week he had a stage 1 remap done to it, taking it to 500BHP.

It was in on Friday to remove the bug splatters and for a quick detail.

White Pearl, so not the easiest to get a good reflection, but we will get there eventually.


----------



## wd40

Gave the wifes scirocco its 3rd and final coat of blanc. Gave my own car a full decon wash followed by pre wax cleanse and first coat of Mitchell and king Fortitiude.


----------



## wd40

Weather here is crap today but have the car tucked up in the garage so applied my second layer of fortitude


----------



## Richieboo

I managed to clean my car (in between the rain) after nearly 300 miles driving over the weekend. Had to be done! Also vacuumed inside thoroughly after my dog owning friends spent a lot of time in my car and of course it came off their clothes! I also noticed a small scuff on my rear quarter panel which I have no idea how it got there which I luckily managed to polish out!


----------



## chongo

Wash, pure M&K, Poorboys new Black wax.


----------



## Dazzel81

Weekend maintenance wash on my ST3

Friday:
Shuts & bay with VP Citrus Pre Wash
Arches with AS G101
Tyres with Britemax Grimeout
Wheels with AS Smart wheels

Saturday:
Interior clean with Carchem custom APC (cotton fresh)
Interior glass with Nanolex glass cleaner
Boot & mats hoovered, sprayed with Carchem Mint airfresher

Sunday:
Snowfoamed with Carchem
2BM with Gwash
QD wipe down with Obsession Wax Flawless
Trims with AF Revive
Glass with Carchem glass cleaner
Tyres with Obsession Wax Nero

& then it RAINED


----------



## Typeroz

Just finished washing the car then got hit by hailstones.


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with Mitchell and King spa, then used lime prime pro on the bonnet to prep for a coat of obsession wax aura. Stunning wax, almost a deep sealant like look to the finish. :argie:

Coat of af satin to the tyres (old formula) 

And a lovely smelly auto finesse freshener to keep her indoors happy :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice Merc above. I cleaned one exactly the same last weekend. I love thr seats/interior very stylish


----------



## alfajim

went round my mates for lunch, so cleaned and bsd'd both their volvos. xc60 is a big beast. i'm six foot three and i can only just get to the centre of the roof.


----------



## moochin

To say the odds were against me today is a slight understatement, but I kind of got there in the end. Not being able to achieve full shade for starters, running out of polish ( thought it would last ) panels getting too warm and drying my polish out, grrrrrrr. Over the last few months I've been trying to correct each panel as and when I get time. Today I managed to finish the car and finally get an lsp on it that I was happy with rather than every panel being a test panel lol...so the remaining panels were the roof and boot lid and the rear bumper got a quick going over but didn't need much correcting to be fair. Today's weapon of choice was the flex 3401 on a blue spider pad with scholl concepts s20 black followed by adams glaze which smelt lovely but had to be substituted. The adams glaze was quite watery and was really easy to apply but it was creating way to much powder when buffing off so I had to bin that idea and go back to my old trusty stead farecla black top hand glaze. Spreads lovely with a machine and hides all my stone chips 😆 and buffs off really well. The other thing I like about it is it gives such a deep gloss, it really is a massively under rated product and barely spoken of. I used my new Korean 600gsm grey cloths from savers choice for the removal of all three products used today and tbh I will only use them for wax removal in the future. They are way too thick and grabby for polishes and glaze, 'that's just my opinion with the products I used. I'll stick with 300gsm in the future. The wax I used on the entire car was infinity wax glass canopy, what a lovely wax to work with. Really easy to apply and buffs off super easy with the 600gsm super duper fluff meister jobby. Left on to cure well over the 30mins as recommended by infinity, durability and hydrophobic ability remains to be seen. I'd love to be in a position to get another coat of it on but as I have no garage and living on the edge of a forest I'm not going to be able too without having to do a full wash down and that ain't happening for a while yet😢.

Here are some pics of the old girl, ignore the front bumper "it's in rags" and will be going in for a full frontal respray after my jaunt to France in August. 










































the flash kicked in on that pic, slightly ruined it.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster

Well today i machine polished with pb blackhole and pb sealant topped with swissvax bos why id i buy a black car again:buffer:


----------



## ed87

Today I prepped my car for spring by claying (I had a lot of paint overspray for some reason) and polishing, however I've ran out of my favourite Sonax EX04-06 so instead I used Megs ultimate compound on a white hexlogic pad (great stuff but dusts terrible) followed by ultimate polish on a black hexlogic. Great finish and good gloss achieved. I used infinity wax dark as the LSP but found it a right pig to buff as it was greasy/ oily as hell and was leaving wax holograms all over - however used infinity quick detailer to remove the holograms and really impressed with the slick glossy finish left. Absolutely knackered though now, 7 hours total, the joys of a black car!


----------



## GleemSpray

Tried to revive some old Ford plastic trim that has gone grey and that also has some chemical staining from being subjected to £5 "Hand car wash's" in the past. 

Cleaned the trim thoroughly with Surfex and tried out an old bottle of boiled linseed oil i had in the shed after reading about people using it on trim.

Used it very very sparingly and rubbed it well in and it looks nice. Will let it dry over the next day or so and I hope to go over the finished trim with some AS Topaz.

Hopefully it wont need re-doing every month or so, but if it does, i will probably bite the bullet and buy some C4 and do it properly !


----------



## f4780y

Full summer decon this weekend!

TFR & ReVolt Pre-Wash, IronX Snowfoam, 3BM CarPro Reset Wash, TarX and IronX decontamination prior to a full clay, WaxOff and Eraser (just to be safe), then CarPro Esssence applied via DA on a HexLogic White pad.

Finally, 3 hours later, a coat of RaceGlaze Black Label all round.

First time using Essence and I have to say it is an incredible product. What a shine! :thumb:










What a great way to spend a weekend!


----------



## ashleyman

Last week I decontaminated the car, washed it. Another forum member helpfully corrected some etching on the bonnet. I then applied a coat of Blackhole, a coat of Primo Amigo, 2 coats of DoDo Juice Purple Haze.

This week I just did a quick maintenance wash on the body and then cleaned and dressed the wheels for the first time in about 6 weeks?, then added a third coat of wax for fun. Also cleaned out the interior. Only have a photo of the shelf as by the time I'd done the whole interior it was dark.

Wheels before:









Car after todays efforts...


----------



## Beatman

Spent a few hours in the sunshine, always worth the effort when you look back at your results :detailer:


----------



## moochin

Looks lovely mate. I wish I knew local enthusiasts. None of my friends or family share my passion. Infact, they don't get it at all.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatman

moochin said:


> Looks lovely mate. I wish I knew local enthusiasts. None of my friends or family share my passion. Infact, they don't get it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I must admit I'm nowhere near the level of some of the detailers on this forum, or have the kit. But a few well spent hours can be worth the effort..

Thanks for the comment :thumb:


----------



## moochin

Lol. We posted at the same time. My comment was aimed at ashleyman. Yours also looks very nice too though beatman. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatman

moochin said:


> Lol. We posted at the same time. My comment was aimed at ashleyman. Yours also looks very nice too though beatman.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


:thumb:


----------



## ashleyman

moochin said:


> Looks lovely mate. I wish I knew local enthusiasts. None of my friends or family share my passion. Infact, they don't get it at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was actually just someone who saw one of my posts ho happened to be local to me and offered to come round and help.

I also have no car friends let alone car detailing friends. They don't get it. The only friend I do have who is a true car guy lives in Scotland and I'm in London.


----------



## moochin

Send him round mine pls or I'll go to his if he has a nice sized garage.....I miss my garage sooooo much😣

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

With Mrs Cuffy to be in one of her more difficult moods I took the opportunity to get out of dodge and spend a bit of time on the car. 

Hoovering interiors isn't my favourite job but I really gave it a good go today and was very happy with the way the mats came up. 

Engine bay plastics and trim were dressed with autoglym rubber and vinyl care, first time I have used this in anger and was impressed with the finish and smell. 

Interior plastics were cleaned with sonax interior cleaner. 

Paintwork was suffering with tree sap and hand smears around the door handles but wasn't overly dirty, thought I would try my 100 ml sample of power maxed tfr applied through a mesto hand sprayer - was impressed with the cleaning ability. Dried off using a gyeon silk drier and the wheels given a wipe using a cheapo microfiber. Glass cleaned with Nilglass and rainx applied with rain due for tomorrow's commute. 

One of my neighbours came out for a chat to ask me what wax I use as he wanted to try it so he borrowed my bottle of Collinite 845 to get some ordered, hope it works well on his 1990 racing green range rover. 


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slaav

*After the AG Extra Gloss Protection layer*

Yesterday's first full(ish) clean, polish, Sealant and after this picture, a probably unnecessary Megs wax layer (Gold class plus paste wax)

Ps - I think it looked best at this stage pre the wax!


----------



## saul

ashleyman said:


> Thanks! It was actually just someone who saw one of my posts ho happened to be local to me and offered to come round and help.
> 
> I also have no car friends let alone car detailing friends. They don't get it. The only friend I do have who is a true car guy lives in Scotland and I'm in London.


Hi ashleyman,

Where about's in London are you? I'm in East London.

Sent from my X98 Air 3G(C5J8) using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

So am I saul😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Cuffy said:


> With Mrs Cuffy to be in one of her more difficult moods I took the opportunity to get out of dodge and spend a bit of time on the car.
> 
> Hoovering interiors isn't my favourite job but I really gave it a good go today and was very happy with the way the mats came up.
> 
> Engine bay plastics and trim were dressed with autoglym rubber and vinyl care, first time I have used this in anger and was impressed with the finish and smell.
> 
> Interior plastics were cleaned with sonax interior cleaner.
> 
> Paintwork was suffering with tree sap and hand smears around the door handles but wasn't overly dirty, thought I would try my 100 ml sample of power maxed tfr applied through a mesto hand sprayer - was impressed with the cleaning ability. Dried off using a gyeon silk drier and the wheels given a wipe using a cheapo microfiber. Glass cleaned with Nilglass and rainx applied with rain due for tomorrow's commute.
> 
> One of my neighbours came out for a chat to ask me what wax I use as he wanted to try it so he borrowed my bottle of Collinite 845 to get some ordered, hope it works well on his 1990 racing green range rover.
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


I've got a sample of tfr with a mesto foamer too. What ratio did you use? Did you wash afterwards or was that good enough?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

moochin said:


> I've got a sample of tfr with a mesto foamer too. What ratio did you use? Did you wash afterwards or was that good enough?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My car really wasn't dirty, I just wanted to get the sap and hand marks off. I used 50ml, five minute dwell and a rinse off seemed to work well. I used the snow foam on Friday and was impressed with that also.


----------



## moochin

50ml to 1.5ltr? & yes I was impressed with the snow foam but people have been raving about BH auto foam so I bought some of that and it doesn't foam up half as good as the power maxed foam. Bit gutted really, but the auto foam has some serious cleaning power.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

moochin said:


> 50ml to 1.5ltr? & yes I was impressed with the snow foam but people have been raving about BH auto foam so I bought some of that and it doesn't foam up half as good as the power maxed foam. Bit gutted really, but the auto foam has some serious cleaning power.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Was probably 50ml to just over a litre.

I have bh auto foam also, yet to use the it in the mesto but it's great at cleaning you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ashleyman

saul said:


> Hi ashleyman,
> 
> Where about's in London are you? I'm in East London.
> 
> Sent from my X98 Air 3G(C5J8) using Tapatalk


South London bordering on Surrey.


----------



## Blackmass

Just a wash. I was meant to do a full decon, polish and wax this weekend but it did quite work out. I had the gear all layed out and everything.


----------



## klw7me

forgot to take pics but did a maintenance wash on a Smart Car, Peugeot 206 and Fiat Doblo. I love what metallic blue looks after a good wash and wax top up


----------



## pajd

Snow foam then rinse
Farecla G3 prep shampoo mixed with fairy liquid (to try and remove current protection)
Then tardis 
Rinse
Iron Out
Rinse
Clay mitt with G3
Rinse and car dried off
Zaino z2 then buffed off after an hour with Zaino z6

Tomorrow a final coat of Z2 and Z6 followed by Z8


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Cleaned the wheels with BH Autowheel
Pre wash on the lower sections and then a snow foam with ODK Arctic
Wash with BH Autowash 
AF Rejuvenate 
Waxaddict Signature Show Gloss (yellow, custard cream )


----------



## MDC250

bigkahunaburger said:


> Waxaddict Signature Show Gloss (yellow, custard cream )


So as good as or better than the sample pot?!


----------



## MDC250

Emergency wash at my parents with hardly any gear stashed in the car.

Did finish up with one of my bottles of Obsession Wax Enhance...the smell of sweet coconut still lingers, lovely .

A pic from 10pm on an iMoan


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> So as good as or better than the sample pot?!


Brilliant. Very quick and easy to use and a great finish. It spread for miles and smells great.

I found it better than the sample pot because I can get my whole waxmate in the pot


----------



## MDC250

bigkahunaburger said:


> Brilliant. Very quick and easy to use and a great finish. It spread for miles and smells great.
> 
> I found it better than the sample pot because I can get my whole waxmate in the pot


It's crazy how little you use isn't it? Bet the pot looks untouched. For such an oily wax it is just a breeze to remove and got to say top choice on scent


----------



## Hufty

I painted my front door Spring green with some satin 10 yr ronseal paint where you clean brushes in water. Anyway it looks kak might have to use da to sand it back full of brush marks.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

MDC250 said:


> It's crazy how little you use isn't it? Bet the pot looks untouched. For such an oily wax it is just a breeze to remove and got to say top choice on scent


Yes, it's very economical. So nice to apply and remove. It was warm and sunny but it buffed without issue after five minutes.


----------



## *Dan*

Spent a good few hours on the RS whilst i have a few days off work.

Not going to run through everything used but in short it was machine polished with the Scholl S20, glazed with PB Black Hole and topped off with Dodo Supernatural.

Im no David Bailey so just took the odd photo, very happy with the results and a totally swirl free car.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moochin

*Dan* said:


> Spent a good few hours on the RS whilst i have a few days off work.
> 
> Not going to run through everything used but in short it was machine polished with the Scholl S20, glazed with PB Black Hole and topped off with Dodo Supernatural.
> 
> Im no David Bailey so just took the odd photo, very happy with the results and a totally swirl free car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


That's an outstanding finish. I'm a huge fan of s20. I've not tried the black hole, I hear good things about it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## *Dan*

moochin said:


> That's an outstanding finish. I'm a huge fan of s20. I've not tried the black hole, I hear good things about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This was the first time ive used the S20 and i must admit it was well worth the switch, the only thing i noticed was it's a bit of a pig to buff off but the quality of finish outweighs that.


----------



## moochin

*Dan* said:


> This was the first time ive used the S20 and i must admit it was well worth the switch, the only thing i noticed was it's a bit of a pig to buff off but the quality of finish outweighs that.


Agreed dan but the amount used plays a big part in the buffing off and also the mf cloths. I've now switched to 300gsm for this reason.

Do you find that the s20 goes watery looking when it's broken down? Or am I the only one that thinks this🤔

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## *Dan*

moochin said:


> Agreed dan but the amount used plays a big part in the buffing off and also the mf cloths. I've now switched to 300gsm for this reason.
> 
> Do you find that the s20 goes watery looking when it's broken down? Or am I the only one that thinks this🤔
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Agreed it does look watery when fully worked. Better than turning into chalk like some polishes do i suppose 

Will have a look at a few new MF cloths ready for next time.


----------



## moochin

*Dan* said:


> Agreed it does look watery when fully worked. Better than turning into chalk like some polishes do i suppose
> 
> Will have a look at a few new MF cloths ready for next time.


I'm glad you agreed, I genuinely thought that I was the only one lol....it makes it so much easier for me to understand the Polish and read into what it's doing, that's why I love it so much tbh.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## *Dan*

Final layer of wax added this morning.

Definitely up there with one of the best finishes i've produced, reflections on the car are stunning.


----------



## stevier88

Usual weekly wash. Been wanting to try out some auto finesse products for a while so got some ultra glaze. Happy with the finished results.


----------



## BTS

C1 and EXO on this M4 after a full days polishing with the Koch Chemie range.























































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

BTS said:


> C1 and EXO on this M4 after a full days polishing with the Koch Chemie range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Looks great mate, heard good things about the Koch range 
Which ones did you use?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

Hereisphilly said:


> Looks great mate, heard good things about the Koch range
> Which ones did you use?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I really like them!

Mostly M2. Couple of bits had H8. Paint was in really good condition.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

BTS said:


> Thanks. I really like them!
> 
> Mostly M2. Couple of bits had H8. Paint was in really good condition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Awesome, so you stepped from H7 to M2 then? No need for F5 in the middle?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al

The M4 looks stunning!


----------



## BTS

Hereisphilly said:


> Awesome, so you stepped from H7 to M2 then? No need for F5 in the middle?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yeah - I don't really find the need for it. I have other medium polishes if needs be but on the cars I've used with them, been fine going from H8 to M2. To be honest the only reason I haven't bought F5 is that I wouldn't use a litre!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## brba

Farecla g3 premium
Sonax 04/06
Sonax pns






































Farecla g3 premium
Sonax 04/06
3m ultrafina
Sonax pns
Sonax premium carnauba































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

brba said:


> Farecla g3 premium
> Sonax 04/06
> Sonax pns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farecla g3 premium
> Sonax 04/06
> 3m ultrafina
> Sonax pns
> Sonax premium carnauba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely jubly, sonax ex 04/06 is the **** isn't it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brba

Yea , great product ! But farecla is amazing , like fg400 , even better i think  no smell , water based , cuts and finishes perfectly , just wow










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Washed the van with BH Auto wash and wiped down with BH Auto QD.
















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

Not quite detailing but I did help a friend out and wet sand his headlights and polish them back to life again.








This was my first time doing headlamps and I was quite chuffed with the outcome. The headlights have a black shroud so it gives a tinted look but it's a noticeable difference between the two.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

So today had a go at the engine bay, AF Verso through Mesto Foamer agitated with various brushes. Still not 100% but happy to settle with this for the time being.:thumb:

Before Shot....








[/URL][/IMG]

And after...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## moochin

saul said:


> So today had a go at the engine bay, AF Verso through Mesto Foamer agitated with various brushes. Still not 100% but happy to settle with this for the time being.:thumb:
> 
> Before Shot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> And after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


That was a filthy engine and it came up really well. I'd be chuffed with that mate☺

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

I've been hankering to try out C2V3 ever since I picked up a 1L bottle of it cheap a few weeks back. I've got a Golf GTE courtesy car at the moment whilst my Golf R gets repaired. The GTE got absolutely decimated this week whilst parked under the tree. It was pretty bad and I couldn't send it back like it was.

Anyway, I did a snow foam, rinse, 2BW and then dried the car. I thought it would be a good candidate to try the C2V3 on but don't tell VW as it's not my car. Hopefully they won't notice that half the bonnet beads and the other half doesn't.

As you can see from the video below the left side is C2V3 and the right side if 'VW Lifeshine' protection. I know which I'd rather have! I'm also really enjoying the silver, been thinking that my next car might have to be something other than black or white!






Planning to strip my car of everything, perhaps correct the lights swirls and then apply C2V3 all over.


----------



## saul

moochin said:


> That was a filthy engine and it came up really well. I'd be chuffed with that mate☺
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I nearly fainted when I popped the hood:lol:. Have only had the car for a about week now. This weekend will tackle the interior and then a full decon and polish... watch this space!!


----------



## bigalc

Used R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleanser before waxing.

Has No cut, just chemical cleaners and Kaolin clay for filling
I layered 2 coats via DA



Alan


----------



## Lozx1988

set out to give the car i good going over as its been disowned recently. got as far as a snow foam and a shampoo before it rained 😌

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing

Made a start on a viper green GT3RS 997:buffer:


----------



## andyb_sv

Well that was a waste of time! Got everything setup, sprayed the first product on the car and it started chucking it down! Ended up with just a snow foam and hand wash, no point in drying as it was coming down quite heavy by this point.


----------



## Iptsoe

saul said:


> I nearly fainted when I popped the hood:lol:. Have only had the car for a about week now. This weekend will tackle the interior and then a full decon and polish... watch this space!!


Did you use verso neat or did you dilute it for use in the Maesto?


----------



## Mcpx

andyb_sv said:


> Well that was a waste of time! Got everything setup, sprayed the first product on the car and it started chucking it down! Ended up with just a snow foam and hand wash, no point in drying as it was coming down quite heavy by this point.


Really, shocker!!!

BBC Weather


----------



## dave-g

After a pretty miserable mornings weather down here, managed a wash with Mitchell and King spa, dried with obsession flawless and dodo towel.

Then decided to use some pure on a few panels followed by Victoria concours wax, looks stunning.


----------



## Ross

Vics concours is a brilliant wax.


----------



## sevenfourate

Dipstick: (Doing a little colour-co-ordinating)


----------



## Joely P

Neat job


----------



## sniktaw

Very neat

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joely P

Got it tested and gave it a wash


----------



## rob267

Joely P said:


> Got it tested and gave it a wash


Stunning car. I haven't seen one on the road for a while.😀😀😀

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joely P

Thank you Rob, they are becoming quite rare now.


----------



## VinnyTGM

Gave the Mini wheels a decon, polish and seal.

Befores:





Afters:


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice turn around on those alloys


----------



## brba

Sonax 04/06
Sonax pns
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnyTGM

Gave the Mother's Mini Cooper a wash and top up spray wax


----------



## A&J

Washed, clayed and polished my B-pillars with OPT hyper polish and protected with Opti-coat 2.0
Before 


Took some paint off them...:doublesho diddnt know they were so thin. Never polished them before btw 


After


Also polished the driver and passenger side with OPT Hyper polish and the CG orange hex pad. Finished with Britemax blackmax on CG white hex pad. Protected with collinite 845 via DA.
Also had to wet sand a bit + filled up some rock chip damage.













Now I have to do the entire front and back side and the roof where I have to sort out some nasty bird etchings and a crater impact (missing paint on 1 bit - quite big) so that will need some sanding and paint touch-up again. The roof (maybe the bonnet to) will be protected with Opti-coat.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Had an eventful day today to say the least!!!

I've had some piranha discs and mintex pads in my shed for about 2 months and today decided to get them on the golf... few hours all in I thought... I was wrong put it that way! BUT... all done and I'm very happy obviously need a few hundred miles before i can use them properly but no more grinding noise so I'm happy!

My car needed a good clean and the weather was holding off so I jumped on it...









Wheels - iron out and AD brite gel with AF revolution in the bucket.

Body - AF citrus pre wash, AD magifoam snow foam x2, bucket wash with Auto perfection cherry divine shampoo.

Dried with Finale QD to aid using AF drying towel.

Then I used some Poorboys Black hole which I haven't used before and had it knocking about for a little while... I'm very impressed with it! Topped with some Auto Perfection Intensify wax... great flake pop and gloss finished! Plastics (grill) dressed with CG black spray!

Interior hoovered etc plastics quick tidy using Mad Cow mango sauce (smells amazing) and the a few squires of CG purple stuff!!!

All in all a good days work finished off with a quick going over on the missus car!

Knackered though...


----------



## bigmac3161

Coated 2 of my new 22" wheels with C5 do the other 2 the marra


----------



## scratcher

I wiped my Renault 5 down with Meguiar's Wash & Wax Anywhere before its MOT yesterday. 
It passed


----------



## Tom9748

VinnyTGM said:


> Gave the Mini wheels a decon, polish and seal.
> 
> Befores:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afters:


What did you use on the wheels? I spent 4hrs today removing each wheel and working on them,some of the grime was unremovable. They do look better than they did but nothing like that.


----------



## VinnyTGM

Tom9748 said:


> What did you use on the wheels? I spent 4hrs today removing each wheel and working on them,some of the grime was unremovable. They do look better than they did but nothing like that.


My process was as follows:

Wash (Strong APC) --> De-Tar --> Fallout Remover --> Clay --> AIO Polish --> Seal Wheels.

It took about 8 hours to do in total, that was including jacking car and axle stands etc


----------



## moochin

Showed my bro in law how to use a machine polisher for the first time today. He was absolutely stunned at the difference it made. I'm just glad I've finally introduced him to my world.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

E300 chauffeur workhorse back from the body shop, day off, so time to tackle the interior.

Mats out and cleaned and scrubbed with Autoglym Interior Cleaner, carpets wiped down with Interior Cleaner as well.

All surfaces wiped down with a damp Autoglym Aqua Dry and Interior Cleaner, all air vents cleaned out to remove any air con filth using a swab.

All surfaces dressed using Autoglym Super Sheen using a small applicator sponge then wiped down with a microfibre.


----------



## rob267

Usual 2bm wash after using bilt hamber auto foam. Pat dry to finish.
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Warriors2013

Thought I would treat the Mrs to a quickie today, no "during" pictures I'm afraid, as I wanted to get done quickly (she will say that sounds very familiar......:roll eyes

The usual 2BM, full decon, then dried off with Gyeon Silk drying towel, followed by the MetroVac in all the water traps. No need for compounding/polishing as its a brand new car and the dealers actually did a very good job of prepping it for her.

Car had two coats of Sonax BSD to finish - courtesy of the recent ECP sale :thumb:

Anyway, a few after shots...









Nice reflections...









And then the sun came out, just in time for a lovely flake pop shot...









Stunning colour and looks even better when cleaned properly.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Warriors2013 said:


> Stunning colour and looks even better when cleaned properly.


Love seeing cars in colours outside the default choices, that looks brilliant imho


----------



## J306TD

Gave the car a good was with 2 shampoos, buckets and mitts. Then usual dry with D+D followed by windows and tyres

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## moochin

I managed to get some time to finish the car off today. Usual wash procedure followed by a frenzy of machining using 3 different machines. First up was the shine mate and a 2" pad for all the small areas then onto the flex 3401 for everywhere else and finally a das6 on an LC finishing pad for the blackfire GEP. car was finished off with some zymol glasur and I have to say what a gorgeous wax to use. Car has a lovely glossy wet ish look and it's the best it's looked so far. 9hrs of hard graft.
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomsuematthews

Mrs M's BMW 320d came back from the paint shop this week so deserved a good clean after being side swiped by some nob. Wheels and arches with TFR at around 15% and a snow foam all over. Pressure washed off followed by hand wash with Meguiars shampoo, wheels cleaned then dried off with MF cloth and a light polish with Meguiars rapid wax and full vacuum. Looks great and Mrs M is happy again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fethead




----------



## muzzer

Cleaned a very very dirty little Pug today after losing interest for a while



Still not perfect due to a severe lack of facilities but better than it has been for some time.


----------



## moraywalker

Tried fusso














dark for the first time......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin

moraywalker said:


> Tried fusso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark for the first time......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the fusso any good?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeoffS

Over the weekend I finally got the chance to give the car some TLC while the wife was sleeping off a hangover..
First up I whipped off the wheels and treated them to a full de-dar, de con and applied sealant..
Then I used AG clean all to remove the heavy dirt from arches followed by CG Bar Bones.
Next up a Bh snow foam was followed by a 2bucket hand wash followed by tar removal and Orchard Autocare Iron cleanse.. White car really shows up the bleed. Next up it was CG glossworx glaze and CG Wet Mirror Finish sealant both applied by da. And to finish it all off a coat of AG HD wax.









Next up is the corolla van which has been neglected for a while


----------



## moochin

That looks very nice indeed👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## adibordoy

Had the day off yesterday and wasn't raining, so applied AF tough coat.

















Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

Was pink - Now Red again


----------



## irish pete

Transit looks the business 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

You earned a cold one making that van mint.


----------



## Slammedorion

Merc has gone today









:wave:

Now I can get back on with my jobs


----------



## muzzer

Not so much what i did but the company annual sales meeting has been going on over the last three days and a local detailing company came out to valet a'couple of cars'. 12 cars in 7 & 1/2 hrs! They did look nice granted but his techniques, to my eyes at least, were not maybe as good as they should be. Using the same drying towel to wipe over each and every car he did. And i do mean wipe.


Mind you, he did have some absolutely disgusting cars to take care of so fair play to him for turning them around in that time.


----------



## Boothy

Polished up the new motor with the Megs MF kit and topped it with Fusso. Love the qualities of the Fusso but I just can't get it to buff off. Doesn't matter how things I spread it, it always leaves an oily residue behind. If I spread it any thinner the applicator won't move over the paint.


----------



## JyGee

Cracking job Boothby. 
I hoovered my daily driver, quick going overy with sonax BSD and dI'd the tyres seen as the sun's out today


----------



## RaceGlazer

Like a damn fool I have bought a Range Rover so I have a heck of a lot of work to do for the next few weekends and evenings...

Fortunately its mint, and silver, been kept indoors in a heated garage so will get a light correction and some protection, as it will live outdoors at my place.

I've already spent over 2 hours on the interior, the previous owner didn't it seem own a hoover nor duster, and owned a dog, so I have let off a Dakota Odor Bomb (liberated from our stock) off to add to the complete hoover and wipe down I did. I used:
Race Glaze 5 Brush Set
Race Glaze Fabric Cleanse
Kenotek Interior Cleaner - strong aroma to combat the doggyness
lots of cloths !
Henry with spanking new bag

Not even touched the outside yet bar quick clean of front glass - they didnt do aerodynamics so harvested a fair collection.

Will post up some pics next week - though GF complains her black Merc is in need of some TLC too so guess which comes first...





It didnt get a wash, just attended to 2 of the wheels, which seem very full of disc, especially at the rear. Had to do my GFs black Merc instead.


----------



## GleemSpray

RaceGlazer said:


> Like a damn fool I have bought a Range Rover so I have a heck of a lot of work to do ...


 If it helps, I would swap my easily - maintained VW Golf for it?

Obviously you would have to give me a big chunk of cash + the Range Rover... 😂


----------



## Slammedorion

Just a quick detail for now after a few hours work under the bonnet


----------



## Dave KG

Used a dual action polisher on the boot carpets of my wife's Mini... Post in the showroom, seemed pretty effective at dealing with dog vomit, and loosening fur for hoovering.


----------



## Slaav

*It was a big bird!*

My first (well 1st on this car) foam :

And then the finished article - although many piccys put my efforts to shame!


----------



## Wilco

First use of Tac Moonlight yesterday. Nice product to use and it absolutely hates water, the sheeting is incredible.


----------



## Mike206

Gave mine a quick clean today...













I used Autoglym Super Resin Polish, followed by Chemical Guys EZ Creme. I'm wondering if I can achieve anything better than these results by hand? Any other products that work better on silver?


----------



## rEvolve

*sigh* sticky paint today

















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Tecnically not today but I did finish this last night and couldnt resist a couple of garage shots lol.










Just wish I'd used the flash to get a better image.


----------



## Miggyt

Long overdue on my cactus, still a lot of work to be done


----------



## steelghost

Popped my machine polishing cherry - got the flat part of the front passenger's door done :buffer: 

Either I was being a bit "ginger" with the machine or the paint on my Toyota is a bit harder than I was expecting, took two hits with Scholl S20 Black on a "honey" spider pad to make a real difference to the hedge rash and accumulated wash marring. More experimenting to be done, need to move onto the spot pads to do the rest of it due to the swage lines in the panel. 

Anyway, for a first go I didn't break anything and the bits I did do look a lot better than before, so that seems like a win :thumb:


----------



## muzzer

Didnt take any pictures but spent an hour or so going over the basics of machine polishing for a member near me. Due to a lack of shade the initial part was not great and i hadnt realised he didnt have all the pads he needed and i left mine at home like a fool.

However, as Borat would say...is great success! He now feels a lot happier and more comfortable going near his car with a DA and at some point i plan on going back to watch over him when he gets some cutting pads and if he can get a practice panel, maybe doing a bit of wet sanding with him. So mission part 1 accomplished


----------



## great gonzo

My machine polishing set up and we'll on the way for the next two weeks.



Gonz.


----------



## steelghost

steelghost said:


> Popped my machine polishing cherry - got the flat part of the front passenger's door done :buffer:
> 
> Either I was being a bit "ginger" with the machine or the paint on my Toyota is a bit harder than I was expecting, took two hits with Scholl S20 Black on a "honey" spider pad to make a real difference to the hedge rash and accumulated wash marring. More experimenting to be done, need to move onto the spot pads to do the rest of it due to the swage lines in the panel.
> 
> Anyway, for a first go I didn't break anything and the bits I did do look a lot better than before, so that seems like a win :thumb:












Reflection in the door once pulled into the garage and given a coat of Double Speed


----------



## f4780y

Had the chance to do a full day of detailing yesterday, so took the opportunity to get all the kit out!



8 hours at it. Really enjoyed myself. Just finished off and put the dirty microfibres in to the washing machine, and the heavens opened! Thank-you Scottish Summer 

Was still a day well spent!


----------



## Blackwatch

Today i got round to hovering the car out after taking the dogs to the park yesterday......dog hair was every where, so i took the opportunity to remove ALL the seats, centre console etc. It took me around 7 hours in total but was worth it in the end.....










Those black rubberised strips were a nightmare to get clean...


----------



## lemansblue92

gave her a Polish and tried out some wax from waxstock


----------



## chongo

Gave the car normal wash, quick clay, then used Woflgang deep gloss sealant 3.0 which I got from Waxstoct , I used a black Menzerna pad and Das 21, it goes on like a dream but removing it was even better, just do the whole car and then remove it. The finish was so slick and deep. Has to be the best liquid sealant I have used to date!


----------



## Dazzel81

Gave the ST3 a interior clean today

Vents cleaned using AF interior brush
Plastics cleaned with Nanolex Interior cleaner
Glass with Naxolex Glass cleaner
Fabric & mats cleaned with AS Brisk
Leather cleaned with Swissvax Leather cleaner
& CarChem Mint Air freshener to finish off











Seat covers hand washed & replaced for work tomorrow.


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with m&k spa, and dried with obsession wax flawless :thumb:


Instant results after the coat of bmd cosmos the other day :argie:


----------



## steelghost

He's asleep


----------



## Risdale

Finally got to clean the car after 3 weeks... Sampled my new wheel woolies today and I'm very impressed as well!

Topped up the Ammo Skin with Hydrate and then put a layer of the Waxstock 2016 Obsession Wax wax on top.


----------



## wd40

Just a quick one today then a going over with M&K qd. First time in 4 weeks it's been done as been on nightshift the last 2 weeks then away with work again on Tuesday for another 2 weeks. Oh the joys lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Risdale said:


> Finally got to clean the car after 3 weeks... Sampled my new wheel woolies today and I'm very impressed as well!
> 
> Topped up the Ammo Skin with Hydrate and then put a layer of the Waxstock 2016 Obsession Wax wax on top.


That is one loooovely car!!

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Took off the front wheels to clean the inside, still quite hard with Bilberry and Tardis.

Tried Armorall on the under arches plastic but not too good.

Had a wee rummage in the cupboard and found some Wonder Wheels Tyre and Trim Dressing (product of the year for Autocar in 1997) which worked fine, even though nearly 20 years old!


----------



## Titanium Htail

Interior am + 2bm wash dry, enjoying the coolness 21:06 done.

Split swift, John.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Foam, wash and top up of BSD.

Easiest clean I've had after sealant BSD few weeks ago.


----------



## great gonzo

Headlight restoration plus a full deatail, showroom thread to follow.



Gonz.


----------



## Alanalan

Wowo's hot wax applied in the midday sun. 
Easy on easy off and no streaking.
Great product to use on black car in full sun.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CLCC

Today I did a glass clean, G4 polish, and a G3 protection application on the front and rear windscreens.

Also QD’d the door ledges, and hoovered the boot.

I have found that there is just too much detailing to do to fit it all into one day, so I’m trying to split it into little jobs that I can do through the week. Does anyone else work like that?


----------



## Soul boy 68

CLCC said:


> Today I did a glass clean, G4 polish, and a G3 protection application on the front and rear windscreens.
> 
> Also QD'd the door ledges, and hoovered the boot.
> 
> I have found that there is just too much detailing to do to fit it all into one day, so I'm trying to split it into little jobs that I can do through the week. Does anyone else work like that?


I always do two full fat details a year, one in the spring and one in the autumn, they both take me around 8 hours, I seal my wheels on a separate day, they take me a further 2 hours.


----------



## DrH

CLCC said:


> Today I did a glass clean, G4 polish, and a G3 protection application on the front and rear windscreens.
> 
> Also QD'd the door ledges, and hoovered the boot.
> 
> I have found that there is just too much detailing to do to fit it all into one day, so I'm trying to split it into little jobs that I can do through the week. Does anyone else work like that?


I certainly do, this week I spent a couple of hours on a big clean inside our family car, another couple on the wheels, and hopefully another couple washing the outside today


----------



## vulf1986

Started using my replaced Scholl S20 as I've been graced with a full day on the car. Have to admit, it's brilliant!








Started raining though so it's on hold at the moment

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

Standard wash - had the car a couple of weeks now and wanted to remove the annoying 'transport wax' on the doors which the dealer had missed. Finally did it today!


----------



## Kam09

CLCC said:


> Today I did a glass clean, G4 polish, and a G3 protection application on the front and rear windscreens.
> 
> Also QD'd the door ledges, and hoovered the boot.
> 
> I have found that there is just too much detailing to do to fit it all into one day, so I'm trying to split it into little jobs that I can do through the week. Does anyone else work like that?


I've actually just started to that now I'm properly into detailing and building up my arsenal! Wash n wax 1 day then other things like polishing exhaust tips the next day!


----------



## vulf1986

Got it finished in between the showers, and sealed it with the Chemical guys Jetseal 








































































Just a coat of 2 of Oblivion to put on tomorrow

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Put Carpro Dlux on the first of the wheels on the car. Seems to have gone OK but the barrels have a sort of satin grey finish and it's really hard to see where you've been with it, so I probably overapplied. Still, works a treat and wheel is beading and sheeting just like the YouTube videos. I was a proper giddy kipper with the watering can yesterday evening :lol:

As a test I also put it on one of the textured black plastic door trims and now it's the blackest it's ever looked! So it's going on all the trims when I get chance to prep them :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Vacuumed out all carpets and car mats, treated all leather with Auto finesse hide and race glaze leather balm and finally gave a nice coating of Poorboys natural look dressing to the dash and all the inner door panels and all trims, all to my S1 of course, even though the car is going soon, I'll still give it the love it deserves.


----------



## moochin

I forgot to take a proper before and after shots but luckily had a pic he'd previously sent me.

This was me this afternoon helping my mate out from work. I purchased some 2" wet sanding discs from eBay of various grades. So with my cordless drill and adapter i started the sanding with 1500 and finishing with 2000 but after some inspection I noticed patches that were being a tad stubborn and wouldn't budge and after a good 15 mins of trying I got bored and got out the shinemate rotary and a 1000grit disc and it was gone in about 30 seconds lol
I'm new to sanding and as it wasn't my car I thought I'd try the gentle approach first, clearly the headlight needed a bit of brute force and it started to play ball.
The Polish of choice for clearing the sanding marks was menzerna fg500 followed by menz 3000.

I'm 95% happy with the finish, my mate is absolutely over the moon and it was well worth seeing the big smile on his face.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vek

gave my wifes car a quick clean & used tac moonshine to top up the coating,found it very easy to use & with it being oil based it was very easy to see even on silver.


----------



## bigalc

Not today but this weekend I helped my son tidy up his car.
Single bucket wash method (BAD BOY) dried off and glazed with Meguires Ultimate polish and topped with 2 coats of Obsession wax evolution 2.







Alan


----------



## Slammedorion

Vxr all done...



:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Blackwatch

I was asked to remove some swirls on a BMW....would it pass your inspection?

*BEFORE*










*AFTER*


----------



## Slammedorion

After many hours...









That'll do for tonight, I'll do the final touches after work tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## zoid9969

I was not expecting to have to clean my car again, as I was expecting to pick up a new one on 1st September. Alas, the dealer rang up (two days before pick-up and three weeks after the car had arrived) to tell me that the specification was not what I'd ordered. After a protracted set of negotiations, they have reordered and I have to wait another three/four weeks for it to arrive (a Golf GTD).

So I gave the old one good going over with snow foam, followed by Dragon's Breath on the wheels (couldn't be bothered using Bilberry, and it was interesting to see how purple they turned). Next, a wash using the two bucket method and a quick blast with the Metrovac to get rid of most of the water (I always seem to point it in the wrong direction and it sucks up my coat). I then dried off the excess water and gave the windows a quick polish. Normally, I would give the exhaust tips and trim a bit of TLC, but I don't see the point if I'm only driving it for a few more months (hopefully).

It wasn't all plain sailing - my (Kranzle) power washer hose has sprung a leak (replacements cost £80 from Kranzle UK!). And then it rained. Woo.


----------



## Slammedorion

All done and gone


----------



## Jue

Slammedorion said:


> All done and gone


Nice job :thumb: You need the post office contract mate :lol:


----------



## JayMac

Spent 4 hours on Sunday doing this!

Dont know why the picture is rotated :s


----------



## mac1459

done on sunday


----------



## steelghost

Fitted a bumper guard rather than having to wince every time the wife gets something out of the boot 










Polished up with Serious Performance metal polish, and three coats of FK1000P before sticking it on. You can just see the drops of water where I was testing the beading and chuckling to myself


----------



## Kenhom

Coddy20 said:


> Not realy detailing but installed my 3 butt rain water harvisting system today
> Thanks for info from this fourm
> Heres a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wired up hozelock pump ready to pump 0ppm (hopefully)water to rinse of car without drying ����


Nice setup. Do you have a link to the how to?


----------



## steelghost

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101974

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=369407


----------



## Cuffy

Was planning a full swirl correction on the a3 but the weather didn't allow for that unfortunately. 

Managed to greatly improve a graze Mrs Cuffy had inflicted the rear bumper of her fiesta using menzerna 400 on a menzerna wool pad which was satisfying and also manage to get a zip mark out the rear quarter of my A3. 

In between in showers both cars washed with bh auto foam and topped up with Sonax bsd, interiors hoovered and tyres dressed with megs endurance. 

I have to work outside so hoping for a dry Saturday soon to get the a3 polished and protected and ready for winter. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Maintenance wash, korrosol on the wheels and bsd top up


----------



## f4780y

Beautiful day in Scotland, so was lucky enough to spend all of it doing a full clean and wax. M&K Pure applied via DA, and a coat of Carmen all over. Thoroughly enjoyed myself


----------



## Typeroz

Quick wash finished with Bouncer's Vanilla Ice!


----------



## Simz

2 swipes of Obsession Phantom


----------



## rob267

Cleaned the glass inside and out with ag glass polish. 
Quick hoover and treated the plastics with carpro perl.😆









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee @

rob267 said:


> Cleaned the glass inside and out with ag glass polish.
> Quick hoover and treated the plastics with carpro perl.😆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Wow! Always wanted that shape Cupra, that looks CLEAN!! :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Put Carpro Dlux on wheel #2... Part of my early winter prep


----------



## dchapman88

Realised that the nights are getting darker earlier and the morning are dark for longer so it's light detailing time 

Rear lights got taken off, given the Chemical Guys treatment with my DA.
V32, 34, 36, VSS then 38! A spray of Gyeon Prep then a coat of the Glossworkz Glaze, finished off with a coat of Jet Seal. 
Trim round the edges finished with AutoBrite Hellshine Abyss Gel. 
All cleaned down with waterless wash first. 
The paint owls behind was a state too so was given a wash, spray of ObliTARate, waterless wash and then a coat of Hellshine too.

All refitted then a spray over with WOWO's Crystal Sealant. 
Hard to get decent before and after pics due to lack of sun after I finished p'ing about.


----------



## scratcher

Wax rescue mission tonight!



It happened ages ago. The lid wasn't put on properly and it got put away and lost some of the goodness and separated. Fingers crossed it comes back.


----------



## VinnyTGM

The engine bay on the e46 was looking a little tired so decided to give it a once over.



















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dada

VinnyTGM said:


> The engine bay on the e46 was looking a little tired so decided to give it a once over.


:thumb: I love that car :argie:


----------



## tarbyonline

Just a clean up of my daily driver fiesta!

Prewash with G101 through the foam gun which came with my new nilfisk c130 to strip off any remaining LSP, decontamination with orchard autocare iron cleanse, and an application of sonax extreme protect and shine hybrid, along with the sonax extreme plastic restorer on the unpainted plastics. FK350 on the tires and car Chen alloy wheel armour on the wheels.

Long overdue as the detailing has been neglected following a RTC involving the Fiesta and a lorry putting my back out! Hopefully I'll be up to a clay and polish soon! The new pressure washer came through with flying colours - a worthwhile upgrade (and a bit of a bargain really) from my old Karcher K2 which is relegated to applying disinfectant and patio cleaner from now on to the garden path!


----------



## PugIain

I mucked this heap out with the jetwash brush and my Mrs' vacuum cleaner. Urgh.









Loving the beige interior.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## *Dan*

Did a full decon of the old mans Tiguan daily driver and applied a coat of Collinite to help it through the rough weather ahead.


----------



## steelghost

Wheel three of four got DLUX'd


----------



## scratcher

I got my Renault 5 ready for a show tomorrow.



Weather reports look awful :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uggski

Finally finished


----------



## Soul boy 68

No detailing for now, I've sold my S1 :detailer:


----------



## Sutty 90

Not exactly detailing but I cleaned my shed out and completely rearranged all my detailing products/gear to make it easier to see and get to.

Sutty


----------



## A&J

I made a Honda look good over the weekend


----------



## Wilco

They already look good you just made it better! Nice work.


----------



## chongo

Nice work A&J. Don't forget to dress the front lower grill next time:lol::lol:


----------



## A&J

I know...too much to do and not enough time to do it...I ran out of time. I was still applying Angelwax h2go, wiping off wheel sealant and applying opti-seal when my friend came to get his car and he did not have the patience to wait


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> I know...too much to do and not enough time to do it...I ran out of time. I was still applying Angelwax h2go, wiping off wheel sealant and applying opti-seal when my friend came to get his car and he did not have the patience to wait


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## Andrewoc1

my work from the weekend what ye all think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrother




----------



## Slammedorion

The 306 looks well :thumb:
Doesn't look 18 years old


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got a few bits from BH last week and wanted to give them a quick go.

Been looking forward to trying BH Autofoam but don't have graduated bucket so couldn't be arsed to do the lance measuring thing so just made up 5% in a spray bottle and used this as a prewash.

Spraying liberally, used about 500ml of the litre I made up and very impressed with the amount of grime that got powered off after dwell of nearly 10 mins.

Then onto using BH Autowash at 5ml in a bucket with BH sheepskin mitt.

While not the foamiest, this combo felt great to use and pleased with the results.

My rinse bucket was probably the cleanest I've seen it which is testament to the prewash. Looking forward to using it in a lance.

Pat dry to get the worst off then finished with bsd.


----------



## steelghost

Tidy!


----------



## Mikesphotaes

My Poorboys wheel sealant arrived this morning, so had a wee play.

Was a bit worried as one reviewer noted it was hard to buff off.

Never had that problem but the second layer took a bit longer to buff than the first layer.

Not sure I understand that?


----------



## pee

Cleaned the vrs and put another layer of m&k lotus on her and some bouncers wheel wax on the alloys


----------



## f4780y

Great day in the October sun. Managed a full wash and then applied a coat of Sirius, which was my first time using a BMD wax. Went on and came off lovely, leaving one helluva shine!


----------



## Posts001

Full wash and applied Kamikaze Collections overcoat


----------



## bigbrizo

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Got a few bits from BH last week and wanted to give them a quick go.
> 
> Been looking forward to trying BH Autofoam but don't have graduated bucket so couldn't be arsed to do the lance measuring thing so just made up 5% in a spray bottle and used this as a prewash.
> 
> Spraying liberally, used about 500ml of the litre I made up and very impressed with the amount of grime that got powered off after dwell of nearly 10 mins.
> 
> Then onto using BH Autowash at 5ml in a bucket with BH sheepskin mitt.
> 
> While not the foamiest, this combo felt great to use and pleased with the results.
> 
> My rinse bucket was probably the cleanest I've seen it which is testament to the prewash. Looking forward to using it in a lance.
> 
> Pat dry to get the worst off then finished with bsd.


Got the same car only in estoril

Use the same BH auto wash with the BH autofoam before hand

Finished with some AG super resin and collinite 845

Gleaming

Sealed the wheels with some raceglaze too

The smell off the autofoam is amazing


----------



## alfajim

Washed, clayed and fusso'd a t reg passat.


----------



## TheFox-UK

Tried some poorboys white diamond glaze topped with fk100p.















































]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Shined up an old French tractor










Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneST250

I decided on Tuesday to winter prepare the ST, due to the weather coinciding with sometime off, it was a good time to start. I didnt do any before and after shots as I always keep it clean in general, so just a few finished shots I took yesterday.

Process that I used:-

BODYWORK

1. Snow foamed and power rinsed.
2. Shampoo body and all door shuts and rinsed.
3. Paint lightly clayed with a fine clay mitt.
4. Snow foamed (had a little left in bottle) again to wash off any residue from clay mitt and final rinse.
5. Dried with microfibre drying towel and waffle weave towel.
6. Body work and all door shuts treated with Finish Kare FK1000p (IMO a great winter wax with good durability)

WHEELS

1. All wheels removed
2. Washed & rinsed
3. Decontaminated (Tardis & Iron X) 
4. Dried
5. Wiped down with panel wipe
6. Coated wheels with Carpro C.Quatrz Dlux wheel semi permanent coating.


----------



## Wilco

Theres some great work on this page. Well done guys.


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Rinsed, washed the whole car then deconned the boot lid.

No sign of the Korrosol finding owt on my black car though.

Clayed the boot lid and machined polished with Megs 105 and 205, swirls look all gone now.

Finished off with Infinity Dark by hand.

A wee touch of Prima Amiga on the back bumper and some Megs NTX.

Noticed my wheels were dirtier than normal, wonder if that Poorboys Sealant is attracting the dirt? 

Cleaned off easy enough though.


----------



## Diastolic

Went from this










To this










With the help of my new Rupes 15 mkii

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

Gave the mini a bit of glare micro finish and professional polish this morning















Hope it looks ok when the sun hits it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Wheel four of four coated with Carpro DLUX in time for winter :thumb:


----------



## Sharp_Jussi

Hi! I polished hood and two doors from my Audi A4 and painted front calipers with silver hammerite.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

I didn't take any pictures, and technically it wasn't detailing (although I had intended to do some more on the Insignia but ran out of time as I'm on Sunday dinner duty) ut as the old Mondeo is going, I needed to strip out a lot of the wiring id left in from the audio install I did in it a few years back.

Being the smart **** I was, I ran al the cabling.properly, though tiny gaps and having dismantled half the car to run it. To remove it? Yep, you guessed it. Dismantle again.....

All th seats out, lots of trim off, centre console out, c pillar covers off......gave it a bloody good.hoover whilst it was all out and had decent access to the carpet. Then refit everything!

Absolutely knackered now and cooking dinner for 6 people! Have sent the wife out.for alcohol!


----------



## f4780y

2nd coat of BMD Sirius in the lovely Autumn sun today...


----------



## DrEskimo

Well with winter approaching and a good weather forecast for today I thought I would get up early and do a full winter detail.

Wash, decon, clay, 2 stage polish and finally apply the bottle of Liquid Elements Eco-Shield that I've been wanting to apply to my new S5 for the last 10months!!

Got as far as the first stage of polishing the roof and boot lid when it started raining... 

So now I have half a polished car thats pretty much stripped of any protection...

Great result!


----------



## steelghost

Rotten luck mate  Next day delivery on one of those "apply in a snowfoam gun" sealants to tide you over?


----------



## evoke

Car mats and carpets wet-vacced using my new 3-in-1 Vax courtesy of a discount thread posted in another section.

Process was this: Dry vac --> Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater --> Vax wet-vac with Vax carpet shampoo.

Tyres scrubbed and dressed with PERL.

Wheels cleaned with Sonax --> Korrosol --> Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant.

We had a few hours of sunshine and I just about managed to completed all of the above before the heavens opened!


----------



## DrEskimo

steelghost said:


> Rotten luck mate  Next day delivery on one of those "apply in a snowfoam gun" sealants to tide you over?


Yea thats not a bad shout...

I've got a few waxes and sealants, but if I get a chance to finish it next weekend then I would be anxious about stripping it all ready for the sealant...feels like I will just be making more work for myself?

Luckily...(unluckily..?!) I don't drive it in the week so it will just be parked up right until Sat. Ringing around some local detailing units to see if I can rent it out for an afternoon and get this done. A chap local to me offered me his about 6 months ago, but finishing my studies/moving home/starting a new job all got in the way!


----------



## ibiza55

PugIain said:


> Shined up an old French tractor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


Wouldn't exactly call it old, your peugeot.


----------



## Fr33K!e

DAS6 pro with megs 105 and 205 with orange and 2 x white hexlogic pads
Mezerna power lock and DA pad
2x red hex pads
blue hex pad
black hex pad
Megs glaze, wax and detailing spray
2x buckets with grit guards
A selction of MF cloths

I think I've missed a few but off the top of my head that's all I can remeber!


----------



## Cuffy

Service today so managed to get my Calipers and backing plates painted with silver hammerite whilst the wheels were off

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161014_154824_zpspeynzq1h.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Maintenance wash and interior cleaned and dressed with autoglym rubber and vinyl dressing.

Bonnet and wings corrected using a orange hexlogic pad and mezerna 2200. Not perfect but much better. Finished with a coat of Collinite 845.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161015_120709_zpsuomzkjde.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161015_134525_zpsqnd3ev6q.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161015_162639_zpssms5n5u6.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161015_143151_zps8bfpbh1e.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## grecian97

DrEskimo said:


> Well with winter approaching and a good weather forecast for today I thought I would get up early and do a full winter detail.
> 
> Wash, decon, clay, 2 stage polish and finally apply the bottle of Liquid Elements Eco-Shield that I've been wanting to apply to my new S5 for the last 10months!!
> 
> Got as far as the first stage of polishing the roof and boot lid when it started raining...
> 
> So now I have half a polished car thats pretty much stripped of any protection...
> 
> Great result!


For emergencies like this, *THIS* is an absolute godsend.

And it's fabulously easy to use, and very effective. Now I've tried it, I'll never be without it. :thumb:


----------



## evoke

I was desperate to do the first wash on my new-to-me car today. It was a nice bonding experience with my car!

I had about 4 hours max to get the car washed and sealed. The wheels were already sealed last week so that saved me a bit of time.

Anyway, I started off with a pre-wash using ONR.

Then it was a normal wash using Duragloss 901 shampoo. The wheels were cleaned with the same.

I skipped the decon stage as the cloud were gathering. Whilst the car was still wet I clayed it using BH Auto Clay (the soft one). This took me a lot longer than I was hoping and by now I was in a race against the rain.

After claying the car was rinsed and dried. I skipped the polishing stage as the paintwork isn't bad at all.

Then I used BH Cleanser Fluid on the paintwork to prep it for a sealant.

The exterior glass was polished using Autoglym Car Glass Polish (I remembered to use a LOT less product so buffing was much easier with less dust).

The car was given an all over buff to remove any dust.

Then the paintwork was sealed with Optimum Opti-Seal and the windows were given a coating of FK #425 (I highly recommend this if you want really clean-looking windows as the time it takes to do all the glass is literally 5 minutes).

I replaced the wiper blades with Bosch Aerotwin Flat blades. I was driving a short while ago and the wiper blades make absolutely no noise on the windscreen, and the glass is cleared completely.

Once I'd cleaned up and put everything away the rain came down. And it's still raining now. I'm so glad I got a sealant on the paint. I noticed some light scratches and swirls that I'll fix next Summer.


----------



## Spike85

While there was some Sunshine today thought i best get her clean even though it wasn't really dirty.

Also wanted to reseal the windows with H2GO. managed 5 weeks this time before it started to fade. Still there but less effective.

used Piste Snow Foam Using a cheap Snow lance but works perfect. good thick foam and left to dwell for 10 minutes. used a soft brush to loosen any brake dust on the wheels. 
Daughter thought the foam was amazing and decided to help 









Pressure washed the whole car which left it pretty much spotless so sheeted the car off with a watering can.

As you can see White noise and Synth Seal are holding up nicely 

Decided to use BSD as a drying aid and some Qyeon drying towels.Then buffed with the new clothes from the savers choice group buy.

Finaly cleaned the windows and Sealed with H2GO


----------



## shine247

Spike85 said:


>


Looking good and as you say the lance works well enough.


----------



## steelghost

Washed the car - first time since the wheels are all sealed so enjoyed the ease with with they came up like new again 

Some idiot had cycled into the side of the bike last week when my wife was trying to pull out of our drive (after dark, no lights, cycling on the footpath with dark clothing, it was raining and to top it all he was giving his lass a backie so he couldn't even stop properly). So there are two dents in the wing, new scratches in the passenger door, and marks in trim and on the wing mirror. Not impressed but it is one of those it would murder the no claims and cost a fair few quid to sort myself so it will be an opportunity for me to develop skills in touching in scratches and wet sanding them back, then buffing out.

Anyway I used Gyeon Q2M Tar to get rid of the rubber marks left by the tyre and handlebar, Surfex to get rid of the Gyeon, and after that lot, there was no LSP left to speak of so I applied a coat of FK1000P to the affected panels.

Cleaned all the shuts with one of my cheap £2 faux sheepskin wash mitts, then went over them with a plush MF towel and some of Auto Glanz' Smooth Velvet. Came up a treat.

Didn't take many pics but got a nice reflection in the bonnet and some good beading from the Sonax BSD I used to dry down the roof


----------



## Dazzel81

ST got some Zaino love, was going to do a showroom thread by didn't get chance to treat plastic & rubber due to  weather!!!


----------



## moochin

The cars not had a wash since July, it's covered 2000miles and sat under trees. Today was the day to see how well the zymol held out. Verdict: it's gone lol 
3 months was pushing it to be fair. So it pre washed with power maxed tfr twice and then used their shampoo. I'm very happy with the result. Need a winter wax now because the zymol won't cut it. The wing looks nice and glossy so I'm assuming that's still the blackfire gep doing the business still 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz

moochin said:


> The cars not had a wash since July, it's covered 2000miles and sat under trees. *Today was the day to see how well the zymol held out. Verdict: it's gone lol*
> 3 months was pushing it to be fair. So it pre washed with power maxed tfr twice and then used their shampoo. I'm very happy with the result. Need a winter wax now because the zymol won't cut it. The wing looks nice and glossy so I'm assuming that's still the blackfire gep doing the business still 👍


Which zymol? Glassur or the Concours? Weren't you topping up the LSP with a QD?


----------



## moochin

cargainz said:


> Which zymol? Glassur or the Concours? Weren't you topping up the LSP with a QD?


Glasur, and no didn't touch it once it was applied, like I said it wasn't washed after it was done. I'm very happy with the result tho.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## darbo

Snow foamed, then washed with dodo juice born to be mild, then dodo juice lime prime and waxed with R222. Alloys done with chemical guys wheel guard. A good mornings work.


----------



## JayMac

Did the inside today after work, hoovered, then did the windows using Dooka Glass and my MM Cloudbuster, then used AF spritz for the 1st time and was impressed! To finish off I used Dr Leather wipes on all the leather inside the car, they where easy to use and smelt great, also my 1st time using them! Outside will be done at the weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

Wheels done with AD purple rain, snow foam using AD supafoam, washed with AD banana gloss 2bm, wax off, then applied 2 new coats of wax. Wish id taken pictures before driving it


----------



## gav21041981

Gave my audi a quick going over basic maintenance wash just topped with a coat of infinity wax


----------



## chongo

After a normal wash, I applied Alien 51 wax:argie:
Adams tyre shine.


----------



## AS_BO

chongo said:


> After a normal wash, I applied Alien 51 wax:argie:
> 
> Adams tyre shine.


I love this car


----------



## evoke

So I found another use for the excellent CarPro PERL Coat Protectant: I treated all the car rubber seals this morning (doors, boot, bonnet). The versatility of PERL is very good indeed.


----------



## Naddy37

3 hrs spent cleaning the interior of the chauffeur work horse, & it wasn't even dirty


----------



## alfajim

Winter prep on the alfa. Prima amigo, then fusso.


----------



## Nidge76

After I did my winter prep on my Honda Civic last weekend my wife and I cracked on with the winter prep on her Fiat Bravo.

The car got a pre wash, shampoo, full decon (tar & iron) followed up with the clay mitt.

Did the plastics with AF Revive and polished the windows with AF Vision.

Cleansed the paint with AF Tough Prep & final stage was AF Tough Coat.


----------



## Slammedorion

Sorted a key mark down 3 panels on this, followed by a quick go over with 3M Finnesse via rotary, Poorboys black hole, and Blackfire all finish paint protection via DA :thumb::buffer:


----------



## f4780y

Spent the morning giving the X4 another coat of BMD Sirius in pursuit for some serious autumn gloss - think its getting there


----------



## Sicskate

Just been outside, sanded my freshly painted rear bumper, polished it up and added 2 coats of odk's Atlantis


----------



## MDC250

Ever taken delivery of a wax in the week that you absolutely cannot wait to use? Well I had 2 arrive and these weren't waiting around.

Boring bits...pre-wash, 2BM, dry down with the Saverschoice/in2detailing twisted pile towels then a quick going over with Serious Performance Paint Cleanser via DA.

I'd seen good things posted about O.C.D waxes and pushed the button on a show wax overpour in vivid pink with vanilla and coconut scent 

Couldn't resist the fluorescent kit from Waxaddict and their offering was a lemon/citrus vivid yellow wax.

Finally Infinity Wax Glass Canopy was one I'd been wanting to try for a while and was due a run out.

Put the Glass Canopy down first as this needs an hour to cure. Not the grabbiest to lay down but of the three today probably fair to say it came last in terms of application. Hardly a chore as still very easy to apply and you'd think trying to remove after an hour it would be a pig but it wasn't. If I like how this behaves after a week or two it may be the base protection this winter on the Mrs car.

Has left a lovely crisp finish IMO...














































Next up the overpour from O.C.D. I love pink waxes and the scent combo on this one made it an inevitable purchase 

What can I say?

It comes in a good quality 30ml plastic pot has a really lovely scent, is not an outright hard wax nor a really soft paste wax it's perfectly inbetween the two, exactly how I like my waxes.

Probably just edged by the last wax on the application front but splitting hairs here. Super easy off and has left what I guess I'd describe as a rich finish.



















Last up the flo wax from Waxaddict...the easiest of all 3 to apply and I mean silly easy, spreads forever. Again has left a really nice finish and once I get my UV torch will be like a kid at Christmas spraying on the QD


----------



## csf

Not regular Sunday:buffer:


----------



## 20vKarlos

That looks quality CSF! :thumb:


----------



## saul

No pics, but managed to do all the glass work today. Washed, bladed, clayed, polished and then sealed with Gtechniq G5.


----------



## evoke

Plucked up the courage to get my Das-6 Pro out today. I've hardly ever used it and, to be honest, I was a bit worried about messing my car up!

Anyway, the weather was good today so that gave me a good 5-hour window to do a maintenance wash, polish and seal.

Maintenance wash: I found a huge bottle of Meguiar's NXT Generation Car Wash so used that as my shampoo today. It wasn't too bad - nice and slick. Wheels were cleaned with Sonax Full Effect.

Polishing: DAS-6 Pro with a CG Hex Logic white pad and Meguiar's #205 polish. It took a good couple of hours to do the car as I was taking things very carefully. After each panel was polished I wiped it down with a slightly damp plush MF.

Cleanse: BH Cleanser Fluid

LSP: paintwork got Optimum Opti-Seal using a tri-foam applicator pad (this makes Opti-Seal a LOT easier to apply to the car). Wheels got a coating of Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant. Tyres got PERL 1:1 diluted.

Windows: Cleaned with AG Fast Glass and then coated with FK #425

I'm happy with the results (picture taken with an old iPhone and fading light):


----------



## steelghost

Detailed Mum's Jazz for her birthday. Inside and out, wheels off, the works. She was made up :thumb:


----------



## cadmunkey

Managed to get mine prepped for winter. Full decontamination wash, clayed, sealed with optiseal then a coat of obsession evolution wax.
Might be trading her in soon but if not she's good for another 4-6 months now


----------



## JayMac

Got using ObsessionWax Phantom for the 1st time today, after washing and decontaminating, think I was applying a bit too thick because it was grabby when buffing off, but the finish was seriously impressive! Very very happy with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

f4780y said:


> Spent the morning giving the X4 another coat of BMD Sirius in pursuit for some serious autumn gloss - think its getting there


Is that the carbon BMW badge I see ?


----------



## f4780y

Soul boy 68 said:


> Is that the carbon BMW badge I see ?
> View attachment 48528


Yes, it is mate :thumb: GOOD EYES!
Wanted the colour focus to go down onto the grille, so installed them in the summer. Matching wheel centres too (although they are swapped out for "M" ones at the moment).


----------



## evoke

Detailed my white garage door!

Rinse, Surfex HD at 1:4, dwell for 5 minutes, agitate with a soft broom, rinse, protected with CG Hybrid V7.


----------



## rob267

Gave my new coilovers 2 coats of fk1000p before they are fitted.























Back in the box ready to go.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5

Having got rid of the ST for a more sensible car (for now), I decided to give it some love. It's a normal 60 plate Focus which was in much need of some tlc. I was interrupted a few times thanks to the British weather - despite it saying no rain today grrr.

I haven't got any pics yet but I gave the car some decontamination and a claying, machine polish and then a wax (of sorts) typically it was at this point the weather hindered me. 

It's beading nicely though. I gave it a coat of Swissvax Shield which I've never used before. Not sure if it's the applicator I used or because the car is silver but it was quite difficult seeing where I'd applied it. Managed in the end though.


----------



## Mark R5

Leads me on to - 

What's the best/safest way to clean the clay cloth. Can it just go in the washing machine with the other cloths etc or does it just need hand washing in the sink?


----------



## In2detailing

Mark ST said:


> Leads me on to -
> 
> What's the best/safest way to clean the clay cloth. Can it just go in the washing machine with the other cloths etc or does it just need hand washing in the sink?


Just rinse with water, let it dry naturally and pack in the original plastic bag it came with or one of those zip lock sandwich bags is a good alternative

Imran


----------



## Ben_W

Wasn't today, was yesterday....if you've read my project thread you'll have seen it.

Insignia roof. Clayed, then machined with Menzerna PF then finished with FF. Looked at it under some sodium halide lights tonight, about 90-95% corrected I think. Needs a bloody good wet flatting though.....


----------



## klw7me

Watched my freshly detailed car get covered in rubble dust


----------



## cadmunkey

Finally managed to get second layer of my cars winter coat on.
My back feels like its broken now!


----------



## PugIain

Just been outside and Jiffed my windscreen.
That counts surely.


----------



## Blackwatch

PugIain said:


> Just been outside and Jiffed my windscreen.


I read that wrong and spat my KFC all over my keyboard lol


----------



## alfajim

Cleaned two astras and winter protected my sister in laws Clio. Put some 845 on their living room window too, for a laugh.


----------



## suds

Speed-cleaned, Clayed, polished,waxed my new BFF's Nissan GTR all by myselfie at Huffies NW meet :thumb:


----------



## chongo

suds said:


> Speed-cleaned, Clayed, polished,waxed my new BFF's Nissan GTR all by myselfie at Huffies NW meet :thumb:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ben_W

Refined the polished areas a bit more using the polishing pad Cookies sent me. Still not convinced I've got rid of all the hologramming.....did get a decent pic of the flake though so all is not lost!


----------



## scratcher

Cleaned my car last weekend. ODK Eclipse holding out well a few months on 
Still beads, sheets and looks great.


----------



## suds

chongo said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


HOW VERY DARE YOU :devil:


----------



## PugIain

Blackwatch said:


> I read that wrong and spat my KFC all over my keyboard lol


Dirty mind, Your mother would be ashamed.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

suds said:


> HOW VERY DARE YOU :devil:


Sorry my dear:argie:


----------



## SKY

Winter prepped the wifes black magic A3 today.

Arches, shuts and tyres with BH Surfex HD 
Wheels with BH Auto Wheel 
Washed with Dodo BTBM
De ironed with BH Korrosol 
De tar with Autoglym Tar remover 
Clay cloth 
Polished with AG SRP
Waxed with BH Finis wax
Glass treated with Gtechniq Sealant 
Tyres done with Zaino (Matt)

Looks mint now.


----------



## Choppy

Not a detail but I did a full valet on this kuga on saturday























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead

Did both the Focus and the Land Cruiser - no major paint work required as they were both decontaminated, clayed and waxed recently:

Wash with Dodo SNH shampoo
Black trim dressed with Nanolex
Tyres with Prima Infinity
Finished with Dodo Acrylic Spritz
Glass with AG Fast Glass
Interior trim with Prima Nero
Door seals with Gummi pflege
Pain relief by Ibuprofen
Rehydration by Pinot Gris and Shiraz


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Bulkhead said:


> Did both the Focus and the Land Cruiser - no major paint work required as they were both decontaminated, clayed and waxed recently:
> 
> Wash with Dodo SNH shampoo
> Black trim dressed with Nanolex
> Tyres with Prima Infinity
> Finished with Dodo Acrylic Spritz
> Glass with AG Fast Glass
> Interior trim with Prima Nero
> Door seals with Gummi pflege
> Pain relief by Ibuprofen
> Rehydration by Pinot Gris and Shiraz


Thorough description :lol:


----------



## RaceGlazer

A gruelling session yesterday, which involved sitting on my backside, lots of cotton buds, detailing brush, MF cloth and some RG Fabric Cleanse to remove years of ingrained dust and sticky fingerprints.

Some serious waxing to do in the ad breaks in front of the telly tonight, RG 55 will be the wax of choice. Durability expected at several years.

Picked them all up for £60 total. Well chuffed. GF less so (items now banished to study)


----------



## BrummyPete

Good deal you got there mate, we have been picking up the formula 1 models in the magazines at the moment, spending a small fortune 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Wet sanded out a shocking paint touch up, polished the panel back to to standard with the chemical guys V range!


----------



## moochin

dchapman88 said:


> Wet sanded out a shocking paint touch up, polished the panel back to to standard with the chemical guys V range!


That's a brilliant turn around. Can that be done will all bad touch ups?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Depends on what it covered really!
Bit of a gamble on how deep it was originally. 
IMO if it sanded and polished back correctly it can only enhance how it looks even if it is a bad colour match!


----------



## PugIain

Washed the car and tried my new tyre dressing, Poorboy's Bold n bright gel. Quite impressed.









Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## alfajim

I like the look of that tyre dressing. May have to pick some up after the sonax stuff is used up


----------



## Devilman

Also liking the look of the tyre dressing. Mentality adding it to my next order.
Dm


----------



## Cookies

Not so much a detail, more a maintenance wash.

Foamed with Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy, washed with Sonax Red Summer, dried with one of the in2detailing superb drying towels, then treated to Orchard Autocare Speed Seal and then Perfection. Wheels washed with Power Maxed Shampoo and Ultra Wax, dried with the Metro Blaster Sidekick and topped up with Speed Seal and Perfection. Tyres dressed with Orchard Autocare Glitz.






























Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Midlife

That looks a very thorough job is the white an easy colour to maintain cooks, what engine does that beast have seen the twin exhaust but its badgeless for that clean look I guess love those bi orbit grey wheels too what's the drive like on the run flats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Midlife said:


> That looks a very thorough job is the white an easy colour to maintain cooks, what engine does that beast have seen the twin exhaust but its badgeless for that clean look I guess love those bi orbit grey wheels too what's the drive like on the run flats?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers bud. I'm of the 'little and often' school of thought, so it's fairly easy to keep. One thing that made a huge difference was getting the paintwork sealed. After that, the dirt just didn't seem to stick to it. Snowfoaming and power washing will get rid of about 90% of the dirt.

As for the car, it's a 320d xDrive M sport with the 8 speed sport auto. After 9 months of ownership I'm still loving it. It drives really well, handles better than any of my previous cars, and still manages to return 47mpg. Being the xDrive, it has slightly softer suspension than a normal rwd M sport, so offsets some of the crashiness brought on by the runflats. Altogether, it's actually very comfortable while being firm enough to inspire confidence in the twisties.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## great gonzo

Iv just buffed off a layer of wax in the dark!!!
****!!


Gonz.


----------



## A&J

great gonzo said:


> Iv just buffed off a layer of wax in the dark!!!
> ****!!
> 
> Gonz.


You must have Riddick vision :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Cookies

great gonzo said:


> Iv just buffed off a layer of wax in the dark!!!
> ****!!
> 
> Gonz.


You should try Immac chum.....

😂

Sent from my D6603


----------



## great gonzo

A&J said:


> You must have Riddick vision :doublesho :lol:


It's all in the touch mate. 
Love the Riddick films even tho I don't like Vin Diesel.

Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Cookies said:


> You should try Immac chum.....
> 
> 😂
> 
> Sent from my D6603


You know me well? 
The Mrs left in on my back for to long and I was sore for a week !!

Gonz.


----------



## dchapman88

Wet sanded and brought back to life my bonnet as it was covered in chemical etching. 
Pretty happy with the results

Before:









After:


----------



## In2detailing

Sun was out so a chance to give the car a good wash

Pre wash - Bilt hamber Auto Foam
Wash - Garry Dean's Perfect Soap
Sealed - Garry Dean's Vitality Shield 
Wheels - Sonax Wheel cleaner, followed by iron zero and Tar zero. Sealed with ADS ArtDeJohnson (2 coats)

Roof and boot were coated with the Bouncer's Beading Juice prototype, feels really nice to use, looking forward to some cool beading shots











Imran

:driver:


----------



## chongo

In2detailing said:


> Sun was out so a chance to give the car a good wash
> 
> Pre wash - Bilt hamber Auto Foam
> Wash - Garry Dean's Perfect Soap
> Sealed - Garry Dean's Vitality Shield
> Wheels - Sonax Wheel cleaner, followed by iron zero and Tar zero. Sealed with ADS ArtDeJohnson (2 coats)
> 
> Roof and boot were coated with the Bouncer's Beading Juice prototype, feels really nice to use, looking forward to some cool beading shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Imran where's your little review and could you put a little video on here to show how VS, sheets/beads water:thumb:


----------



## In2detailing

chongo said:


> Imran where's your little review and could you put a little video on here to show how VS, sheets/beads water:thumb:


Review for VS?
Once cured I will put up a video of the sheeting behaviour, maybe later today or tomorrow.

Imran

:driver:


----------



## chongo

In2detailing said:


> Review for VS?
> Once cured I will put up a video of the sheeting behaviour, maybe later today or tomorrow.
> 
> Imran
> 
> :driver:


Vitality shield:thumb: that would be great Imran:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

What's "Garry Dean's Vitality Shield"? 
Looks interesting 


Gonz.


----------



## chongo

great gonzo said:


> What's "Garry Dean's Vitality Shield"?
> Looks interesting
> 
> Gonz.


It's Gary Deans new polymer sealant that is been sold by i2Detailing (Imran) it's supposed to give you up to 12 months protection:doublesho it comes in a big bottle but it only needs one cap full of it to cover a vehicle so very economical.
Imran is doing a sample offer on at the mo, 50ml for £8.99 just put your name down and maybe do a little review :thumb:


----------



## evoke

Tried out CG Blacklight today, topped up with CG Hybrid V7. Very impressed with the gloss and filling capability of Blacklight. Lots of tiny scratches and swirls that were on the paintwork are almost impossible to see now.


----------



## f4780y

Application of some Autumn Glaze for the X4 today


----------



## uggski

Did this for a neighbour. This is after washing. Didn't manage to finish as it started to rain.










The brushes there were not used. They were for cleaning out the back of my van.


----------



## Bigfoot1980

Snow foamed the bbq after giving a good clean to get all the grease off. Thought I'd give the snow foam 20 minutes to work then power washed it off. Came up nice 😁










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

chongo said:


> It's Gary Deans new polymer sealant that is been sold by i2Detailing (Imran) it's supposed to give you up to 12 months protection:doublesho it comes in a big bottle but it only needs one cap full of it to cover a vehicle so very economical.
> Imran is doing a sample offer on at the mo, 50ml for £8.99 just put your name down and maybe do a little review :thumb:


Names down!!!
Cheers buddy.

Gonz.


----------



## hardtail

give the wife hyundia the once over and decided to give a coat of carpro hydro2 lite but applied it using my compressor and spraygun:thumb: about 50ml to coat the hole car well worth a try much more economical than using the supplied the spray bottle


----------



## shine247

f4780y said:


> Application of some Autumn Glaze for the X4 today


Looks very sharp, good finish on the BM. :thumb:


----------



## dan4291

Had a go at polishing my B-pillars on Saturday afternoon using my new 4" Hexlogic pads (weather was crap so no chance of doing the whole car). Wiped down with Meguiars APC, clayed with Bilt Hamber medium clay, and polished with DAS-6 Pro with Meguiars Ultimate Compound on green pad, and refined with Meguiars 205 on white pad, then waxed with BMD Atlas. They're not 100% perfect but fairly happy with the finish. I'm not that experienced with machine polishing so been aching to get some practice!



















Here's another shot of it. Shows it's not perfect (probably put them in from just buffing the polish off tbh!) but still happy with the attempt!


----------



## Devilman

Good effort on the pillars!


----------



## chongo

They look a lot better:thumb: if you have a black finishing pad, go over them again with 205 to get rid of the light haze you have:thumb:


----------



## uggski

Finally finished the neighbours car I started last weekend.


----------



## saul

One stage polish Megs 105 LC Orange Hydrotech Pad

2 layers of G3 Supergloss paste wax


----------



## wee man

Started on the engine cover, good power wash now going to recoat the painted sections before sealing whole thing.

Wee Man


----------



## LewisChadwick7

got a coat of the Wax Planet reblended Revolution X on my st


----------



## PugIain

Finally got round to taking my wheels off and sticking some Smartwax Rimwax on them.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## dankellys

Power Maxed Rain Off arrived today. Applied 2 coats, the second coat 1 hour after the first. It looked like I had buffed it all off at the time, but went out tonight and stuck the wipers on to clear the the moisture off and it smeared a bit... nothing drastic and after a couple wipes with the wipers looked better, so hopefully it was just a bit I missed when buffing


Tapatalk!


----------



## Dazzel81

Maintenance wash on the ST & wipe down with some Zaino Z6


----------



## Sutty 90

Worked on the wifes Fezza Ecoboost today. Started off at 8.30 replacing the last two bulbs to upgrade which were the h15 high beams. Then moved on to giving the interior a long over due clean. Got a bit carried away and ended up giving the outside a quickish maintenance wash. All in all took me 4 hours and I really enjoyed doing it, it's been a while since I did that much detailing in one go!

Sutty


----------



## sarwindo

I cleaned few bird droppings from the bonnet


----------



## dave-g

Well it's been pouring down here, but decided to get out and wash the car and the work van. Last for a day I guess! 
Really annoyed as I've got the weekend off and have a couple of waxplanets samples to test out. Hopefully tomorrow..


----------



## mr.t

none  none for ages just keep looking at my box full of lovely things to try out next year i want to clean the car tommorow but weather looks rubbish again.


----------



## Ben_W

Lots. Went out at 10:30. Came in half an hour ago and only because it was dark.

Whole car except roof polished again with Scholl S40 in an attempt to get rid of the holograms. Wiped down with Gtechniq Panel wipe. CG E Z Creme glaze by machine. Then two coats of CG Jetseal109. Let that do its thing then a coat of Alien:51 wax. I'm absolutely knackered.

Not sure I've got rid of the holograms either. Couldn't see any with the LED torch after machining, but they appeared to come back after waxing. Not sure if it's because it was late in the day and the dew was just beginning to form or what or if I didn't let it cure long enough....

Hmmmmm


----------



## bigalc

Snow foamed and power washed the car.
No drying and no QD.
It's too bloody cold.


----------



## Slammedorion

Our daily's had a good wash, quick detail, tyre black, interior glass cleaned, leather and plastics treated plus a hoover...
:detailer: It's never too cold


----------



## tightlines

the oven door,Had a car free day today, Different story tomorrow mother in law is about so i will be doing the car hopefully


----------



## Ben_W

bigalc said:


> Snow foamed and power washed the car.
> No drying and no QD.
> It's too bloody cold.


Wimp! I had my new 'economy' haircut this morning and been outside all day! Granted, the wooly hat did make an appearance but it wasn't that cold


----------



## alfajim

when the dew came down i could see marks on the car from when i'd waxed it. so gave it a good fk shampoo and fk qd dry. looked nice and shiny and hopefully the marks will have gone.


----------



## Jack R

Snow foamed, rinsed, washed and QD'd after that I even had time to hoover out the inside and gave that a quick wipe over megs interior detail spray. 

By the looks of it Ben we're obviously better equipped for the cold:thumb::lol:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Managed to get my winter prep done today full decontamination and a very light machine which I have to say I haven't machined my paint for 2 years now yes it was showing some swirls but not a great deal it had lost some of it's gloss tho so was needed

I had at some point applied a spray sealant which I won't name that had/has left yellowish dots all over the paint which made the paint look and feel terrible I have managed to get most of them out but not all atm that will now have to wait till the summer weather

It wasn't the warmest day but with the rain staying away long enough for me to complete all I had intended

I used a few new products namely from autobrite which I picked up in there sale first off was a new Lance after trying all the cheap alternatives I opted to get another from them and the difference for me is night and day I also used britegel there wheel cleaner and have to say I will be buying some more this is a really good product

Once I had done all the hard work I applied BMD'S new winter wax Atlas a cracking wax so so so easy to use the finish in very low cloudy light really does the finish no justice





































I'm no David Bailey so excuse the poor pics

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Jonnybbad said:


> Managed to get my winter prep done today full decontamination and a very light machine which I have to say I haven't machined my paint for 2 years now yes it was showing some swirls but not a great deal it had lost some of it's gloss tho so was needed
> 
> I had at some point applied a spray sealant which I won't name that had/has left yellowish dots all over the paint which made the paint look and feel terrible I have managed to get most of them out but not all atm that will now have to wait till the summer weather
> 
> It wasn't the warmest day but with the rain staying away long enough for me to complete all I had intended
> 
> I used a few new products namely from autobrite which I picked up in there sale first off was a new Lance after trying all the cheap alternatives I opted to get another from them and the difference for me is night and day I also used britegel there wheel cleaner and have to say I will be buying some more this is a really good product
> 
> Once I had done all the hard work I applied BMD'S new winter wax Atlas a cracking wax so so so easy to use the finish in very low cloudy light really does the finish no justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no David Bailey so excuse the poor pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Who's the good looking stud in those pics 🙊🙊😂😂😂


----------



## steelghost

Just been out and cleaned the inside of all the glass, removed various grubby marks around the cabin and redressed those plastics that looked like they needed it. The car could really do with a wash but with last week it having had a proper going over, I'll have to be contents with helping my brother put on his winters on his E61 550i and changing the air and cabin filters, giving the engine compartment a bit of a tidy up etc.


----------



## bradleymarky

Too cold to do anything today and the wife wants to go to a garden centre


----------



## JayMac

Just finished this, bad pic, but it's cold! The roof was freezing while drying lol used Powermaxed TFR for the 1st time, worked well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

Had a **** run of weather here for the last 2 weeks, was out with the missus earlier & the car was looking pretty sorry for itself so got home..........hose frozen!!

Finally got it defrosted & done the quickest wash I've done lol


----------



## Scomar44

*Epic fail*

Got some new products from AMDetails and planned to give our Skoda Rapid Fastback Sport Edition a winter protection.
Full wash and decontamination followed by Glaze, Sealant & wax.

Was very cold today and when the snow foam started freezing I should have realised it wasn't going to be an easy

Applied the Glaze then only managed 1 coat of sealant cos it didn't dry quickly due to the cold.

Looks like ill need to try again another day!

EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Jdm owner

Only cleaned the interior and hovered.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Jdm owner said:


> Only cleaned the interior and hovered.


Badass JDM there mate!


----------



## Jdm owner

Thanks bud. New wip mk 7 Gti pp version. Need to put stripes in the mats.


----------



## bradleymarky

Got today off work so i thought i`d attack the car. Its just taken me 2 hours to de-tar the thing, not happy...


----------



## LewisChadwick7

scratch removed by hand for a work colleague on my lunch hour


----------



## cargainz

LewisChadwick7 said:


> scratch removed by hand for a work colleague on my lunch hour


Good stuff. How did you remove IIT by hand? Filler paste or something like G3?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

cargainz said:


> Good stuff. How did you remove IIT by hand? Filler paste or something like G3?


a nice firm applicator i was sent from AG (similar to the firm g3 ones) and megs UC took me about 10/15 mins and 3/4 passes tbhi was only expecting to take the edge ofit and not remove it all together but as i kept wiping down after working the polish it kept getting better and better so stuk at it until i was happy with the finish


----------



## edward177

Did a quick wash on my golf as the sun's out and it's not freezing cold and raining. Used meguiars rinse free express wash, and went over with a BSD/P32 mix afterwards


----------



## PugIain

Think I may have got a bit carried away..










Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## Nidge76

Gave my car a quick maintenance wash. Used Valet Pro citrus pre wash. Then washed wheels with AF Revolution and woolly trio brushes. Then 2BM using AF Lather on the bodywork. 

Nice and easy to clean after using a sealant a few weeks back.


----------



## steelghost

PugIain said:


> Think I may have got a bit carried away..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


Just thought I'd let you know, the thread's called "what detailing did you do today?" not "what car stereo theft and vandalism did you simulate today?", although I can see how people might get those two mixed up :lol:


----------



## mr.t

Took the works car to the local car wash..i know i know but just to remmove the dirt as i aint got the time to clean mysemlf but i wannted to apply some gtec c2 v3 on.hopefully stays cleaner longer.


----------



## PugIain

steelghost said:


> Just thought I'd let you know, the thread's called "what detailing did you do today?" not "what car stereo theft and vandalism did you simulate today?", although I can see how people might get those two mixed up


Ha, the Mrs gave me a funny look when she saw the pile of car parts in the lounge 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Touchless maintenance wash, worked out great, write up & pics here


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 its service wash today lasting two and a half hours, process was to PW wash wheels and arches, appliead Meguires APC via foam spray to the wheel arches and scrubbed them with a fender brush then turned my attentions to the wheels and cleaned them with Chemicle Guys Diablo wheel soap. PW wheels and arches then turned my attentions to the body work by applying Valet Pro Citrus pre wash via a pump sprayer, left to dwell then I applied Auto Fineese Avalaunch and went around with a detailing brush and worked around the badges;grills and all,plastic trim. 

PW away foam and pre wash then went about washing the car with Gyeon Q2 M bathe + and after a PW rinse I dried the car using my Metro Vac Air Force blaster with produces warm filtered air. I then treated all plastic trim and rubber with Meguires all season dressing which conditions all rubber and trim. I cleaned the glass using Meguires glass cleaner, I then dressed my tires with Gyeon tire Q2. Afterwards I treated my under carriage to some Chemicle guys bare bones and finally I gave my M2 a wipe down with Meguires last touch spray detailer then to finish off I vacuumed all the mats and foot wells out. This should see me through for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Faithfull

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> PW wheels and arches then turned my attentions to the body work by applying Valet Pro Citrus pre wash via a pump sprayer, left to dwell


Sounds like a great afternoon chum. Does your car have the black Chrome window surrounds? I did a detailing day a while back and they advised that if you're using citrus pre-wash to give the black Chrome window surrounds a wipe with a clean damp microfibre. Apparently the citric acid can, over time, cause the black to effluoresce. Wiping it is enough to stop this happening chum.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Dazzel81

Maintence wash on the ST (as the weather was nice ) then Zaino Z6, Z2 & Z6 :argie:



Z2 left to cure for 30 minutes



Finished results 







& Swissvax Autobahn top up on wheel faces.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Sounds like a great afternoon chum. Does your car have the black Chrome window surrounds? I did a detailing day a while back and they advised that if you're using citrus pre-wash to give the black Chrome window surrounds a wipe with a clean damp microfibre. Apparently the citric acid can, over time, cause the black to effluoresce. Wiping it is enough to stop this happening chum.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


A good shout cookies, my car does have the black chrome window surrounds but I only spray the lower half of the car with Citrus pre wash. The rest of the car was snow foamed and washed..


----------



## Dazzel81

Tried out some Infinity Wax Rubber wax, no instructions with this! so gave the tyres a scrub with AS G101 & dried with air dryer, applied wax with a AF wax mate (had to use a good amount) left for 10 minute & buffed off, leaving this:





Also tried it on plastic trim (strip above honeycomb grill) again cleaned, applied, left for 10 minutes & buffed



Will see how it holds up over the next few weeks.


----------



## nick_mcuk

I washed the 208GTI this afternoon with the new Dooka Shampoo and Wheel Shampoo...very impressed



Then finished it off with Bouncers Bead Juice and Done & Dusted

w


----------



## s29nta

the st24 got a bath after a few trips out in the week:thumb:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Devilman

Used Gary Deans Perfect Soap to snow foam all my down stairs windows and frames. They came out spotless. So then snow foamed my stainless extractor hood and hob.
Best stainless cleaner I have used.
Have the house to myself atm so now doing to try the kitchen floor.
Dm


----------



## Cookies

Did a quick wash on Mrs Cooks' wee Ds3. Foamed with Orchard Cotton Candy, power washed, foamed with shampoo (Sonax Red Summer) through lance, washed, rinsed, dried (in2detailing drying towel), and Orchard Perfection as Qd. Tyres dressed with Orchard Glitz. Reapplied H2G0 to windscreen. Here's a few pics. 
Before obviously..
























The bit on the right has been power washed. The left hasn't. 








After power washing - the snow foam is pretty good eh?








And the finished article









Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Midlife

Cookies said:


> Did a quick wash on Mrs Cooks' wee Ds3. Foamed with Orchard Cotton Candy, power washed, foamed with shampoo (Sonax Red Summer) through lance, washed, rinsed, dried (in2detailing drying towel), and Orchard Perfection as Qd. Tyres dressed with Orchard Glitz. Reapplied H2G0 to windscreen. Here's a few pics.
> Before obviously..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bit on the right has been power washed. The left hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After power washing - the snow foam is pretty good eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


You know that snow foam actually looks like it works well, fantastic when you see the brown muck melt off at the bottom love it ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Midlife said:


> You know that snow foam actually looks like it works well, fantastic when you see the brown muck melt off at the bottom love it ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like you had a nice session to cookies on your wife's lovely Citroen :detailer:,just proves that snow foams do make a difference and there not just a gimmick as some people perceived them to be.:thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Particularly for really filthy cars a prewash treatment (foam or not) makes a huge difference. Otherwise all that muck ends up in your wash buckets.


----------



## Cookies

steelghost said:


> Particularly for really filthy cars a prewash treatment (foam or not) makes a huge difference. Otherwise all that muck ends up in your wash buckets.


The rinse bucket was surprisingly clean after the wash. 


Midlife said:


> You know that snow foam actually looks like it works well, fantastic when you see the brown muck melt off at the bottom love it ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally agree, midlife. It's definitely doing something!



Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks like you had a nice session to cookies on your wife's lovely Citroen :detailer:,just proves that snow foams do make a difference and there not just a gimmick as some people perceived them to be.:thumb:


Cheers buddy - totally agree, it's definitely not a gimmick. It softens all the dirt on the car, and makes it an absolute breeze to power wash off. The prewash is probably the most important part of the wash process, don't you think
!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Eddmeister

What would have came off just with the pressure washer would have been a good comparison.


----------



## Cookies

Eddmeister said:


> What would have came off just with the pressure washer would have been a good comparison.


In fairness I'd say quite a bit. The car has been coated with Wolf's Bodyguard, and it stays remarkably clean and easy to wash.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## James2614

So yesterday, after having clayed and polished and sealed the car Tuesday I did a maintenance wash. I couldn't believe how easy it was to clean it with the fusso on as a sealant. Here's a couple of pics of it this morning outside the gym


----------



## shane_c

Yesterday I hit my E60 which didnt get a wash in 3 weeks. Was covered in grime/mud.

It received:

Bilt Hamber autofoam
Autosmart TFR on lower panels/bumpers
Wheels cleaned with smart wheels
Autosmart Duet
Dried with plush drying towel
ODK entourage QD
Tyres dressed with AS Hightstyle.

Should keep it good for another week


----------



## evoke

*Saturday:* washed car with BH Auto Foam as a pre-wash, Megs NXT shampoo, CG Hybrid V7 as a drying aid. Wheels cleaned with Sonax Full Effect, tyres dressed with PERL. Great results in rapid time. Total time: *2 hours* (much of that was faffing around with the new pressure washer hose and the pre-wash)

*Sunday:* Leather seats cleaned with Dr Leather spray, carpets/mats vac'd, interior surfaces cleaned with AutoBrite Pink Sheen interior cleaner (a magical product!), cabin freshened with CG Black Frost Air Freshener. Total time: *1 hour*.

So three hours over the whole weekend, although I'll probably shorten that in the future to two hours max and I think I've found the sweet spot for a quick maintenance wash providing a great 'bang-for-the-buck' in terms of effect versus time using the above-mentioned products.


----------



## Nidge76

Having washed the car on Friday I thought I would have a quick wizz round the inside today.

Did a quick hoover. Cleaned some of those fiddly areas where dirt builds up in the nooks and cranny's. This included around the badge on the steering wheel, the electric window buttons, and my favourite the seat belt buckle thingy. Managed to get all the muck out the bit that says press. Yuk!

Finally had a wizz round with AF Spritz and bunged in a new air freshener.


----------



## scratcher

Cleaned the inside of my windscreen 
I can see where I'm going now!

Really need an anti fogger product. Anything worth trying?


----------



## steelghost

Honestly - keep the glass clean (makes it harder for moisture to condense out onto it) and either a) keep the temp up or b) keep the humidity down in the car - ie make use of your heater and A/C.

Anything you coat the inside of the glass with is IMO just going to get coated in the same film of muck that the glass would anyway get covered in, and would get removed the next time you clean the glass.


----------



## shine247

James2614 said:


> So yesterday, after having clayed and polished and sealed the car Tuesday I did a maintenance wash. I couldn't believe how easy it was to clean it with the fusso on as a sealant. Here's a couple of pics of it this morning outside the gym


That looks well and is a credit to you. You just overshot the white line when you parked


----------



## Blackwatch

Im about half way through preparing this for someone....Hopefully by the end they will be happy with the results....


----------



## Choppy

Used the blackfire wet ice over fire kit on this mini today  









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## James2614

shine247 said:


> That looks well and is a credit to you. You just overshot the white line when you parked


Hey, listen @shine247 I know the guy who drives the red people carrier I'm parked next to. He's a damn fossil. So I left plenty of distance


----------



## Bristle Hound

Washed & cleaned my S4 over the weekend

Pre-Wash with VP CPW
2BM with BH Auto Wash
Applied a coat of 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray
Tyre's dressed with Meg's Endurance tyre gel
Exhaust tips cleaned & sealed with Britemax twins


----------



## finnie_1

Cleaned my car wheels after having it a month. Only done the wheels, arches and under body with a sprinkler attachment (not sure if this was the correct way, seemed to have removed some dirt though.
Was planning to do the rest of the car but time and coldness set in.

af iron out followed with wheel brush with cg Mr pink shampoo.


----------



## shine247

James2614 said:


> Hey, listen @shine247 I know the guy who drives the red people carrier I'm parked next to. He's a damn fossil. So I left plenty of distance


:lol: I saw it, I have rejected many spaces when I have seen something like that, often means wild doors or a fossil as you say. That's why I said it.


----------



## Slammedorion

Our daily detailed for its new owner...





















Our back up daily detailed and ready...









The Vectra's replacement arrives with us in May...


----------



## Cuffy

This was state of play at the start of the day. The state some farmers around here leave the roads is a joke.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161203_111727_zps4wdnghya.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161203_111734_zps0zvkdpe0.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161203_111745_zpsjei2qvjh.jpg

This is how is turned out. Sacricifed my refurbished Nilfisk c105 along the way.

Products used:
BH auto foam via mesto sprayer
Surfex hd under wheel arches and on wheels
Sonax red shampoo 
Autoglym rubber and vinyl dressing 
Race glaze nano on the wheels
Collinite 845 to finish 
Megs endurance on the tyres

Not perfect but best i could do in 3 1/2 hours.

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161203_141433_zps2maicqhs.jpg

http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h50/mpcuthbert1/Mobile Uploads/20161203_140756_zpsfeod3itj.jpg

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

Just did a quick inside glass clean with Autofinesse Crystal and then applied Carpro Fog Fight on our two cars. That is all I got time for this weekend :-(


----------



## mr.t

well...

went to give the works car a quick clean.....180 miles with c2v3 about 1 and half week ago and the car was just light to fairly dusty.Impressedf with the c2 so far (Y)

should of been a quick 1 hour prewash and rinseoff job......

ended up taking more than 2 hours as my clear cement bucket broke as i was filling it and the handle snapped and then flooded the whole of the kitchen floor grrrrr! 

luckily mom wasnt in phew!


----------



## Richard1

Spent today on a three-hour exterior and interior detail, using some new-to-me products, Sonax NPT (I'm already a huge fan of BSD) and Xtreme Rim Sealant. Both were easy to work with despite the temperatures and left a nice glossy finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibiza55

s29nta said:


> the st24 got a bath after a few trips out in the week:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Is that juice green, looks very very nice motor?


----------



## ashleyman

Quick clean inside and out.

Used VP Advanced Neutral Snow Foam. Followed by Gyeon Bathe+. 
Washed the wheels with wheel woolies and Bilberry wheel cleaner
Exhausts got cleaned and polished with Simonz Chrome Cleaner.

Vacuumed the inside and cleaned it with Gtechniq APC. Applied Gyeon Fabric Coat to the rear carpets, mats and seats. Applied Gyeon Q2 Leathercoat to the steering wheel, door cards and arm rest.

Cleaned the glass inside and out with Gtechniq G6 Perfect Glass. Dressed the tyres with Gyeon Q2 Tyre.

Re-applied the Gyeon Q2 Can Coat to the bonnet as the beads were starting to loosen. Will re-apply it to the rest of the car next wash as there's some correcting I need to do.

I also needed to wash my other alloys as when I swapped over a few weeks back I didn't bother washing and packing them up properly. They got washed and rinsed and put into tyre bags for winter. I'll decontaminate and seal them properly next year.

First time using Gyeon Bathe+ & Gyeon Tyre Dressing.

Gyeon Bathe+ although giving lots of suds in the bucket, didn't give any on the paint. Still felt nice and slick but no visual tells. 
Gyeon Tyre dressing is very hydrophobic but apart from the lovely smell doesn't darken or add shine to tyres. Disappointed.

No photos as by the time I was finished it was dark out but here's a little timelapse of the wash process!


----------



## chongo

Nice video. Where is all that water going:doublesho


----------



## forge197

Just done a "get the salt off" wash in between the rain, managed to citrus pre-wash, rinse, two bucket, rinse and wheel clean, used a in2detailing drying cloth for the first time, although it's raining what a revelation compared to other drying clothes.... then it rained.... so that be it today!


----------



## Tiffviz

2 weeks after my dad's new car protection detail I've given it a 2bw with Autoglym shampoo, dried off with Kent drying towels. Wheels cleaned with Autobrites Very cherry cleaner and sealed with Race Glaze Nano sealant. I then addressed a scuff and scratch with Autoglym SRP and Autoglym paint renovator. Sealed in with Autoglym HD WAX.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

Quick maintenance wash todray. Snow foam, agitated the dirt trap areas, rinse, 2bw, rinse and dry. It was dark by then so will maybe get the qd out tomorrow for a once over
Then drive
And repeat

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## P13TY B

Treated the Beemer to another wash and another layer of AG hd wax (3rd coat now ) so she's ready for the winter even tho it hardly goes out on the mucky roads .


----------



## Soul boy 68

P13TY B said:


> Treated the Beemer to another wash and another layer of AG hd wax (3rd coat now ) so she's ready for the winter even tho it hardly goes out on the mucky roads .


What a lovely M235I you have and love the wheels. :thumb:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

That BM looks fantastic


----------



## P13TY B

Cheers mate few more bits to do to it till happy with it .


----------



## bigmac3161

Did my evoque and the wife's juke with Garry Deans ultimate detailing juice and juice boost. Managed to do both in 2 hours before the wife and boy got up this morning. Really impressed with it leaves the black evoque really glossy


----------



## sean ryan

Cookies said:


> Did a quick wash on Mrs Cooks' wee Ds3. Foamed with Orchard Cotton Candy, power washed, foamed with shampoo (Sonax Red Summer) through lance, washed, rinsed, dried (in2detailing drying towel), and Orchard Perfection as Qd. Tyres dressed with Orchard Glitz. Reapplied H2G0 to windscreen. Here's a few pics.
> Before obviously..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bit on the right has been power washed. The left hasn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After power washing - the snow foam is pretty good eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the finished article
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Cooks what way did you use Perfection, As a drying aid or did you dilute it or did you dry the car then use it neat, Sorry for the questions buddy im just trying to see how people use this as im going to buy a bottle :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

sean ryan said:


> Cooks what way did you use Perfection, As a drying aid or did you dilute it or did you dry the car then use it neat, Sorry for the questions buddy im just trying to see how people use this as im going to buy a bottle :thumb:


Hi Sean

The car was dried and Perfection was used completely neat. Use it sparingly, Rollo advised just one spray per panel, spread around the panel and buff off with a nice soft, plush Mf.

I've been using it for years, initially on a black car,and the gloss it adds is just fantastic. I also use it on the interior glass too, very sparingly though.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## sean ryan

Cookies said:


> Hi Sean
> 
> The car was dried and Perfection was used completely neat. Use it sparingly, Rollo advised just one spray per panel, spread around the panel and buff off with a nice soft, plush Mf.
> 
> I've been using it for years, initially on a black car,and the gloss it adds is just fantastic. I also use it on the interior glass too, very sparingly though.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Nice one buddy thanks im going to get a bottle :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

sean ryan said:


> Nice one buddy thanks im going to get a bottle :thumb:


Do you live anywhere near Tandragee Sean? If you do, definitely make some time to call over with Rollo as he's a really nice bloke to chat to.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jack R

Gave the Passat a very quick snow foam and rinse, looks 100% better although not perfect it will be the cleanest in the car park at work tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## uggski

First wash since the new car detail. Not perfect but not had time or the weather to do it.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Pre-soak with BH AF from pump sprayer
PW off
BSD sprayed onto wet car and wiped down as a drying step (been really impressed with the amount of grime removed by BH AF. This microfibre wasn't spotless but wasn't filthy either.)
Another spray with BSD, wipe and buff.

So couple hundred ml of 5% AF, 3MFs, 40 mins and maybe 40ml BSD later...



















This on top of 6 week old BH DSW. I like the finish of the DSW but have been disappointed at how the beads clear when moving so the BSD should bring back that aspect.


----------



## Guest

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Pre-soak with BH AF from pump sprayer
> PW off
> BSD sprayed onto wet car and wiped down as a drying step (been really impressed with the amount of grime removed by BH AF. This microfibre wasn't spotless but wasn't filthy either.)
> Another spray with BSD, wipe and buff.
> 
> So couple hundred ml of 5% AF, 3MFs, 40 mins and maybe 40ml BSD later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This on top of 6 week old BH DSW. I like the finish of the DSW but have been disappointed at how the beads clear when moving so the BSD should bring back that aspect.


I also do EXACTLY the same as this, it's a winning combination


----------



## cadmunkey

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Pre-soak with BH AF from pump sprayer
> PW off
> BSD sprayed onto wet car and wiped down as a drying step (been really impressed with the amount of grime removed by BH AF. This microfibre wasn't spotless but wasn't filthy either.)
> Another spray with BSD, wipe and buff.


Impressive for a quick job! :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Maintenance wash today. First time the car's been done since early November and it was manky!

Wheels came up well just with Auto Foam and the pressure washer but the amount of dust the OEM (Bosch) pads generate is tremendous and the foam was brown when I had a go at them with the usual brushes and mitt. Very satisfying to wash that off. Finished them with the last of the bottle of Korrosol to remove a few embedded spots of brake dust.

Then usual 2BM, dry off, wipe down with AG Smooth Velvet. Gave the driver's door some love with Car Chem Re-volt, Serious Performance Paint Cleaner, then a coat of DSW. I think that for had been limping along on a nearly failed coat of Finis with a patchwork of BSD top ups, so about time it got sorted! 

All in all a very satisfying result, also managed to give the arches a good fizz out and removed an astonishing amount of mud and leaves! Just as important (of not more so!) to look after the bits of the car you can't see...


----------



## Ben_W

Just a service wash late this afternoon as been working all weekend. Wish I'd taken some pictures as the car had done over 600 miles this week and still looked pretty clean. The Wowos QD really does make a difference to crap not sticking. Still didn't need a reapplication!


----------



## JoeP

Gtechniq maintenance wash on my VW Caddy, time spent: 2 hours. Plan to apply a layer of swissvax shield over the top of CS & EXO. (off to research to make sure this is okay)


----------



## saabfan

Car hadn't been washed for about 3 weeks. Also been to Birmingham and Belgium in that time. No after pictures as it was getting dark but the car is now spotless after TFR, snow foam and wash with BH auto wash.




























sent on my phone using tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

Daily washed, quick detailed ( no pics sorry )
Was then put in the garage so I could make a start on a few jobs

New alarm siren ( backup batteries failing in original) fitted



Plus did a interior Led conversion, fitted some front Powerflex top mounts, a universal boot protector and baby car seat protector


----------



## Blackwatch

Ive just spent the last two days on this 

It started like this......





































After a few days hard work ,......


----------



## todds

lovely motor cracking job well done


----------



## finnie_1

Only grabbed a 50/50 shot of my alloys today. 
Iron x, rinsed, used different brushes, grime outed then sealed

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

I did say when I bought this that I wouldn't use it until spring but it was a decent day on Sunday and I couldn't wait so Zymol Destiny got its first airing and I must say it magnificent to use. A coat of Amigo and two coats of Destiny were applied and the finish was incredible. The pics don't do it justice at all as I've dropped my phone and the camera works when it feels like it now. Beading in rain is as good if not better than anything I've previously used too.


----------



## chongo

Wilco said:


> I did say when I bought this that I wouldn't use it until spring but it was a decent day on Sunday and I couldn't wait so Zymol Destiny got its first airing and I must say it magnificent to use. A coat of Amigo and two coats of Destiny were applied and the finish was incredible. The pics don't do it justice at all as I've dropped my phone and the camera works when it feels like it now. Beading in rain is as good if not better than anything I've previously used too.


Mate that gloss looks amazing :doublesho really makes the red stand out in your face. Love them alloys :argie:


----------



## Wilco

Cheers Mike. The oiliness of the wax deffo adds to the finish. Its just a brilliant wax and after a full machine polish in the new year it'll look lovely. I need to get saving, over £500 a jar is a little unrealistic right now.


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Wilco said:


> Cheers Mike. The oiliness of the wax deffo adds to the finish. Its just a brilliant wax and after a full machine polish in the new year it'll look lovely. I need to get saving, over £500 a jar is a little unrealistic right now.


Looks incredible Wilco!


----------



## MDC250

Got to love a bit of Z action


----------



## chongo

MDC250 said:


> Got to love a bit of Z action


At £500 a jar:doublesho I wonder if they do any 50ml pots


----------



## Wilco

The jar I have is 50 ml I think. I've barely used any though, its amazing how thin you apply products when they cost a fortune lol. I'm definitely saving the other two in the set til next year though.


----------



## MDC250

chongo said:


> At £500 a jar:doublesho I wonder if they do any 50ml pots


Yup they do, but you would have to pick up a Holiday Sampler Kit...

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-holiday-sampler-kit-2/prod_1592.html

As Wilco says Z waxes go on super easy and spread forever. Not used Destiny myself but I'm sure it will be like the others. My favourite in the Z range that I've used so far is Atlantique


----------



## MDC250

Wilco said:


> The jar I have is 50 ml I think. I've barely used any though, its amazing how thin you apply products when they cost a fortune lol. I'm definitely saving the other two in the set til next year though.


When you do be sure to post up 

Have you used Atlantique before?


----------



## Wilco

Nope not used it. I've felt and sniffed it oddly but its never been on a car I've owned yet. I've used Vintage though and I'm expecting Atlantique to be somewhere near that. I thought Glasur was special and it is but Destiny is just better if I'm honest. Zymol make some hellishly good waxes but they're so damn expensive.


----------



## Wilco

MDC250 said:


> Yup they do, but you would have to pick up a Holiday Sampler Kit...
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/zymol-wax/zymol-holiday-sampler-kit-2/prod_1592.html


Which is what I bought in the Black Friday sale. Almost wish I'd bought two sets now


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Wilco said:


> Nope not used it. I've felt and sniffed it oddly but its never been on a car I've owned yet. I've used Vintage though and I'm expecting Atlantique to be somewhere near that. I thought Glasur was special and it is but Destiny is just better if I'm honest. Zymol make some hellishly good waxes but they're so damn expensive.


I still can't get over how good Glasur is. If Destiny is a cut above... wow 

Stop making me want to buy that holiday sampler Wilco 

They do a holiday sampler three I believe. It has Vintage, Royale and Atlantique. Mercy!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Tried out my new Power Maxed glass cleaner on windscreen, rear window and kitchen windows, all inside and out.
Liked it, ended up with one cloth to clean/apply and one to buff.










Also broke out a new smelly beaver, always nice round the holidays.


----------



## Blackwatch

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Also broke out a new smelly beaver, always nice round the holidays.


That sounds so wrong on so many levels :lol:


----------



## Ben_W

Am doing a Chongo.......layering Nebula over Alien:51 on a black car........

Looking forward to this.....


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Ben_W said:


> Am doing a Chongo.......layering Nebula over Alien:51 on a black car........
> 
> Looking forward to this.....


So am I!! Full thread and pics expected :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W

Lol, wont be full thread.....got one going in the projects section for this


----------



## dan4291

Quick snowfoam with BH Autofoam, 2BM wash with Meguiar's Gold Class shampoo and dry with Auto Finesse Aqua Deluxe. Got rid of plenty of crud as we all have to deal with at this time of year!


----------



## Simz

Used my shinemate with menzerna 2500 on an orange pad on the nearside shadow line on my E91 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the old girl some love today.
Had been two weeks since her last wash and she had a really rough week doing loads of muddy miles for work and also hitting a muntjac friday on the way to work 
Sad times, and will mean some time at a garage getting fixed up.

But anyway on to happier times, a spray down with gyeon bug and grime, some AG fallout remover on the lower half of the car. Foamed with AG piste, 2BM, dried with a MF drying towel or two. 
After a little hoover in the inside the car was finished with my BSD/WOWO final shine mix.

Scrubs up ok bless her.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

After a recent purchase of samples of OCD Alien 51 and Nebula waxes I was desperate to give them a go. I started with AF imperial on the wheels with some AF Citrus Power to dwell. Power wash off and then snow foam with Wise Guys super snow foam and wash with AM bubbles. I wasn't going to have time to de-tar and de-iron but that was done 2 weeks ago so I wasn't too worried about it.The car was dried with a drying towel before a coat of Autoglym SRP followed by AF vision on the glass and Blackfire Eclipse on the tyres and a coat of OCD Alien 51 layered with OCD Nebula to give a nice gloss finish. Unfortunately the light was fading fast and I only had my phone to take picture with so they aren't great and don't do the gloss finish any justice. I'm delighted with the OCD waxes depth, time will tell how durable it is but with that finish I don't really mind if it doesn't last too long.


----------



## Eddmeister

A much needed tidy up, hadnt been washed in a fortnight as i was unwell.

**** me what a mess it was, has anyone seen a dry road? Its not rained here for a good week & no temps under 7c but roads are still soaking. Pains me knowing that 5 minutes into the drive to work tomorrow it will be bogging again.


----------



## Dixy

Quick wash and wax, wanted to try infinity dark wax got on black Friday. Nice day so no problems with temperature. Done and dusted in a couple of hours.


----------



## Arwel

Quick snow foam and rinse and wheel clean. Didn't have any foam so bad to use some auto glum shampoo instead. Worked ok but not great. Helens fiesta came up brilliantly as it's has a good coat of protection on it. My Passat could have done with a proper wash but still came up nice and clean. Lots of new cleanly stuff coming for Christmas so will have a good go at them both after
Christmas.


----------



## scratcher

Super quick clean for my girlfriend's car today.
Wheels, tyres and arches.
Foamed with Avalanche. 
Washed with Bouncer'so Slick Mick. 
Clay clothed.
Bouncer's Bead Juice.
Look Sharp for the glass (fronts sides and windscreen already has Drop & Roll).

Vacuumed out and dusted.
4 new tyres in the week so they were dressed. We had to go shopping so none of the plastics got treated this time.


----------



## Slammedorion

All cleaned up after working on it all weekend


----------



## Dazzel81

Cleaned the GF's Focus first clean in nearly 3 months!!!

Before








After


----------



## Hacker

Picked up my new (to me) car yesterday, it has been sitting for quite a few weeks and was minging. I was hoping to do a decon/clay/polish/wax but it was really foggy and damp so only managed a wash. Lots of potential though.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Hacker said:


> Picked up my new (to me) car yesterday, it has been sitting for quite a few weeks and was minging. I was hoping to do a decon/clay/polish/wax but it was really foggy and damp so only managed a wash. Lots of potential though.


That looks fantastic! Would love to see more pics when you've done it.


----------



## Blackwatch

I was asked to prepare another car for a customer....after 3 days of hard work I am fairly happy with the end results....even more so with the fact I may have landed myself a full time job....I will keep the group updated for anyone interested.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

gave mine its first wash in 2 weeks and a wipe down with a 50/50 mix of BSD/DJBOB


----------



## dan4291

Cleaned my girlfriend's Kia Picanto this afternoon. No before shots but it was pretty bad! Sprayed with Powermaxed TFR, then foamed with BH Autofoam, and 2BM wash with Meguiar's Gold Class. Finished with Gyeon Wetcoat. Glass cleaned with Gtechniq G6 and windscreen got a coat of Angelwax H2GO.


----------



## Wilco

Nice work Dan that's come up very well:thumb:


----------



## Wilco

I've had a busy couple of days, first up was my mothers C30 yesterday. A simple wash and wax and nothing else. Didn't have time for a proper prep but I still think it came out well. Just one coat of Obsession Phantom on this.




























So today after starting waxing my car again last week I've got the bug back. I stripped the Zymol off today using Swissvax Regular cleaner fluid and then applied one coat of Obsession Phaenna. I've used this before with outstanding results on red so was looking forward to a similar result today. 
I think it came out alright although in damp and cold conditions waiting for it to cure was a drawn out process:lol:





































I'm very pleased with that outcome. In my eyes the finish is as good as the Destiny at a much more realistic price. Lets see how long it takes the M62 and my wife to get it filthy again now :lol:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Very nice job on both. The gloss on shot 2 and 3 of the Volvo is brilliant. The Insignia looks stunning too.


----------



## Wilco

Thank you, I really need to sort a decent camera out in the near future. A knackered mobile and a dslr that needs servicing aren't really capturing what I want them too at the moment lol


----------



## Slammedorion

Christmas Eve wash... not in use for a few days now

Before





After


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Does hovering the laminate and carpets in the house count....? ;-)


----------



## Blackwatch

Top Gear Dog said:


> Does hovering the laminate and carpets in the house count....? ;-)


Sis you get down on your hands and knees and use a detailers brush with cotton buds in the corners?


----------



## Blackwatch

Another car finished today. I am very happy with the results achieved especially with the damage on the car....good knows if freddy Kruger had washed it and no idea who had " polished it " but 3 days of hard work and it looks totally different.

Could I have other peoples opinions on it please. ( Also excuse the pics I am still trying to figure out the best settings for the photos )

Evidence of bad polishing??



















Some of the damage that was showing under lighting



















Some 50/50 shots during correction



















Some finished shots....


----------



## Jue

Blackwatch said:


> Another car finished today. I am very happy with the results achieved especially with the damage on the car....good knows if freddy Kruger had washed it and no idea who had " polished it " but 3 days of hard work and it looks totally different.
> 
> Could I have other peoples opinions on it please. ( Also excuse the pics I am still trying to figure out the best settings for the photos )
> 
> Evidence of bad polishing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the damage that was showing under lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 50/50 shots during correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some finished shots....


Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Blackwatch said:


> Another car finished today. I am very happy with the results achieved especially with the damage on the car....good knows if freddy Kruger had washed it and no idea who had " polished it " but 3 days of hard work and it looks totally different.
> 
> Could I have other peoples opinions on it please. ( Also excuse the pics I am still trying to figure out the best settings for the photos )
> 
> Evidence of bad polishing??


Great turnaround! Whoever inflicted that :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho !!!


----------



## Naddy37

Brought 5litres of Williams Waterless Wash just before Xmas, so, thought give it a go.

So, works Viano MPV Washed, wax'd in less than 45 minutes.


----------



## bradleymarky

Blackwatch said:


> Another car finished today. I am very happy with the results achieved especially with the damage on the car....good knows if freddy Kruger had washed it and no idea who had " polished it " but 3 days of hard work and it looks totally different.
> 
> Could I have other peoples opinions on it please. ( Also excuse the pics I am still trying to figure out the best settings for the photos )
> 
> Evidence of bad polishing??
> 
> Where is the unit ? Wouldn't mind coming for a nosey.


----------



## Eddmeister

Got a DA for Christmas and had a scuff on my bumper needing sorted, scuff on the right corrected on the left.










Could have got it a bit better but for a first go in an awkward spot I'm happy.


----------



## dave-g

Parents cars snow foamed with Avalanche, wheels got a quick hit of bilberry, then 2 bucket wash with a waxaddict shampoo sample and finished off both with bouncers bead juice applied wet.. Great stuff to use. :thumb:


----------



## Rae1001

After around 2 weeks of no cleaning (exterior) and no work done interior wise for over a month easily
No idea how i could have left the interior this way so long

















































To this

































Far from perfect but so much better
All door shuts were done after the final wash. They are still dirty on interior pics

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

wash, clay and bsd my mate from work fiesta. then two dirty volvos (v40 + xc60), wash and bsd.


----------



## BradleeBennett

Stripped wax and tried out autoglanz synth seal leaves a lovely glass like finish!


----------



## ashleyman

I gave my Golf R a proper wash inside and out today in preparation for my first service next week. I spent the time to clean it properly so that next weeks clean can be super quick so I can take photos of the car in detail in preparation for checking damage. Too many of these cars are getting damaged whilst in service at dealerships so I want to be safe!

Did the following:

Exterior Clean
Snow Foam - Gyeon Snow Foam + VP Advanced Neutral Pro (was comparing the 2 but it needs more testing!).
2BW - Gtechniq G Wash.
Wheels washed with Gyeon Bathe+ & Wheel Woolies. Dried with Wo-Wo Wheel Towel (Excellent).
Dried car using Metrovac Vac n Blo & Gtechniq drying towels
Applied a new fresh layer of Gyeon Can Coat - all over car
Topped that up with some Gyeon Q2M Cure - all over car
Cleaned & vacuumed the engine bay. 
Sealed the shiny bits of the engine bay in Gyeon Can Coat

Interior Clean
Took everything out the boot and cleaned everything. Even under the spare wheel and tools.
Vaccumed mats, carpets and seats
Cleaned plastic & trim with Gtechniq Citrus cleaner
Cleaned the glass with Gtechniq G6 - Perfect Glass

Photos! (Sorry if they show up super massive, no idea how to make them smaller previews)



























































































And today in the awesome sunshine we had in Surrey. Drove about 15 miles this morning expecting it to stay clean-ish but now it's super dusty!


----------



## Moet1974

Blackwatch said:


> Another car finished today. I am very happy with the results achieved especially with the damage on the car....good knows if freddy Kruger had washed it and no idea who had " polished it " but 3 days of hard work and it looks totally different.
> 
> Could I have other peoples opinions on it please. ( Also excuse the pics I am still trying to figure out the best settings for the photos )
> 
> Evidence of bad polishing??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the damage that was showing under lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some 50/50 shots during correction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some finished shots....


Top job is that fella!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Ross

Good work I really like the MK7 Golf:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Full decon/prep work done today using some new to me products. Plan is to pick up tomorrow where I left off today and run over the car with a paint cleanser via DA. I've laid down some KKD Purity X and Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer for overnight but will start tomorrow with a quick wash before prepping the paint for LSP.

At the moment this is a toss up between ODK Edition One, Waxaddict Vortex and Wowo Contact 121. Added dilemma of whether to top with a show wax and currently thinking about OCD Nebula, Waxaddict Custom Showgloss or BMD Nemesis.

New products used today included Infinity Wax Professional Snowfoam, Incinerate Wheelfoam and Tyre & Plastic Pastewax.

From High Definition Detailing their Brake Through and Ferrous Ferric.

Not many pics as hopefully will finish tomorrow but some along the way.

Autoglanz Spar-Tar working on a silly amount of tar on the paintwork...



















Ferrous Ferric mixed at a 2:1 ratio pulling off a decent amount of fallout...



















Need to clean the tyres more thoroughly but wanted to have a little go of the tyre wax. It's a really strange consistency but like it...










Where we finished for the day...


----------



## Ciamician

Cleaned up my footwell:


----------



## bigalc

Removed dealers sticker from wifes new car, in preparation for DW sticker.
She just doesn't know it yet :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

Gave the bimmer a once over, only 2 days since it was fettled but couldnt read the number plate. Gotta love this time of year


----------



## Jtotheb

Final wash / wax of the year for my 1 month old Mercedes E350. Happy New Year all!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Finished yesterday from where I left off the day before.

Re-foamed and 2BM wash before applying M&K pure via DA.

Put a couple of coats of Waxaddict Vortex down as LSP.

Had some rain overnight and just snapped this as I'm walking out the house...


----------



## mac1459

today both the VXR & FR got their first new years hand wash , happy days


----------



## great gonzo

Jtotheb said:


> Final wash / wax of the year for my 1 month old Mercedes E350. Happy New Year all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks fantastic!!!
Is that A GLE?

Gonz.


----------



## Jtotheb

great gonzo said:


> That looks fantastic!!!
> 
> Is that A GLE?
> 
> Gonz.


Yes, sorry I said E350 in my post (that's my wife's car!). This is my GLE350. I love it. Only had it a month following 3 years in an ML350.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

Gave the jeep a good wash not really done it for 3 months plus.

Foamed with AutoGlym Multiwash TFR with a splash of ValetPro PH neutral foam to just thicken up the suds. Wheels cleaned with AutoSmart RED7, body washed with Bouncers Slick Mick, Bouncers Bead Juice applied when rinsed off with a wash kit then dried off using a sprits of CG SpeedWipe. Glass cleaned with Dookas Glass Cleaner. Tyres dressed with AutoGlym trade tyre sheen (white water based one).

Didn't come up too bad for a 140k mile yank tank that gets greenlaned!!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with waxaddict shampoo, dried, glass cleaned and quick detailed door shuts. Wheels thoroughly cleaned after as I was bored!


----------



## Jack R

Foamed, washed and wiped over with AF Glisten, also hoovered and wiped over the interior


----------



## Ben_W

:thumb:I attempted to detail the blocked foul drain with a large detailing brush (read attachment from the drain rod kit!) on a stick and 25 m of extensions.....No joy. Traced it down stream to a blockage outside a neighbour's house. 7f deep manhole/foul drain full to about 6" from the top.........Called Severn Trent who attended within 90mins and unblocked it. Blocked with those bloody wipes our neighbours use instead of loo roll.....They stopped using them a while back after it blocked before but assume these were remnants from when the blockage nearer me got sorted....

Was properly rank when I popped the manhole cover....:doublesho


----------



## Choppy

Giving this a whirl today! 









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## finnie_1

VP Citrus Pre-wash - Arches, splitter, diffuser and sills.
Iron-out, wheel brush, used a scouring brush for under arche, Power washer off - wheels.
Vp pre-wash over entire car using pressure sprayer power washed off dwell 5-10 mins.
Used AB Super foam dwell time 10 mins.
2 Bm, CG Mr. Pink, Megs lambswool mitt, power washed off, Megs QD + AG aqua dry towel/
Dodo Juice Purple haze wax. Megs glass cleaner.

Interiror Vac'd with Black & decker car vac ( 100X better) dash, vents, steering wheel, door cars, etc all whipped down with AF Spritz. 

Applied AB Tyregloss Gloss Dressing, Ran Aircon sprayed - AG Hyper Fresh.

Admired my first "Proper" wash of my car since getting it in November.


----------



## Jack R

Quick maintenance wash, looks nice and clean again.


----------



## Cookies

Gave the car a quick wash this afternoon. It was absolutely filthy.

Anyhoo - here she is. 

























Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## chongo

Nice car cooks:thumb: which one is it mate


----------



## Cookies

chongo said:


> Nice car cooks:thumb: which one is it mate


Cheers Chongo. It's a 320d M sport xDrive. She has her winter clogs on at the mo.

Sent from my D6603


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash of the work van, and a coat of carpro reload. So easy to use!


----------



## Arwel

Gave my passat and Helens Fiesta a maintenance wash today. Did get a chance to try some of my Christmas pressies to. Tried out iron x for the first time, Jesus i didn't expect it to
Smell that bad haha. Also used my new snow foam lance, will take a goes to get the mixture and adjustment right. Here's a quick before and after of the Fiesta. It got dive bombed by a bird with the ****s the other day too so a wash was much needed today.


----------



## pyro-son

Spent yesterday afternoon deep cleaning the interior of the Wife's Honda Jazz, now no longer smells like the horse yard.
Today cleaned the outside (until it started raining ) Snow foamed, two bucket wash, alien blood for wheels and bottom half of doors to remove iron deposits (didn't bleed half as much as expected as it's not had this treatment before), then a quick going over with a clay cloth, by this point it started raining so quick wipe down of door shuts and wiped down the engine bay.
Staring to look a lot nicer, will finish tomorrow with some BSD, glass and dressing trim and tyres and


----------



## Mcpx

First proper wash in too many weeks.

Got to try out Powermaxed TFR for the first time, diluted 10:1 and applied via el cheapo pump sprayer, car took 1.5 litres to cover, sprayer was ok-ish, bit slow but did the job. The TFR though is amazing, did a 50/50 first on the side of the car then rinsed at pressure after a few minutes and the result was staggering, really big difference. So that's another addition to the routine.

Also got to try out my 45 quid Nilfisk C110 for the first time and it's fantastic, it may well be because the standard non-adjustable nozzle chucks out full pressure but it felt every bit as powerful as my old C130 did, certainly enough power for detailing work.

So after the TFR, did a normal snow foam and 2bm wash, wheels cleaned with strong Valet Pro Bilberry and Angelwax Revelation, but despite some serious agitation with a stiff brush, they are still mingin! Job for another day.

Finished up with a rinse, towel dry and a final wipe down with Sonax BSD. Not exhaustive by any means but good enough for today, roll on spring time for some serious work.


----------



## JayMac

Quick maintenance wash this morning then got a stone chip repaired by a professional detailer, happy days!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Tesco jetwash again, spray car with Powermaxed Jet Wash n Wax, spray on AG wheel cleaning ear, chuck a £1 in, job done.


----------



## bazz

just gave my car a wash and a good spray over with auto finesse glisten and wow what a shine it has given. will go back out in the morning to give my wheels a good clean.


----------



## Top Gear Dog

Evening all!!



Just done a new car / winter detail on SWMBO's brand new Ferbi MK3 Monte Carlo (metallic Quartz Grey for those who might like to know)



Process as follows..



Wheels cleaned with Meguires wheel cleaner (more to come later) and rinsed



Snow foam with Iron X snow foam and left to dwell for 10 minutes



Rinse



Wash with Meguires shampoo using a Dodo Juice sponge (not like a traditional sponge) and rinsed.



Wheels deep cleaned with a EZ detail brush using hot soapy water and rinsed



Excess water blown away with my air dyer (oddly enough, lol) 



Body work spayed with Meguires Quick Detailer and wiped down with a drying towel.



1 coat of Meguires 105 polish on a Dodo Juice green pad via a Kestrel DA, 2 & 1/2 hours process!



1 coat of Collinite 915 wax



1 coat of Meguires Speed wax, including the door shuts ( I'll explain why later..*)



Carpets and seats hovered and treated with 303 Aerospace fabric protector



Plastics treated with 303 Aerospace interior trim cleaner



Glass cleaned with Meguires glass cleaner



Engine bay wiped over with 303 Aerospace trim cleaner



Tyres dressed with Meguires Endurance Gand Gel



Alloys wiped over with cloth used to apply the Quick Wax



*Normally after the polish and wax stage I apply a light coat of snow foam to get rid of the polishing dust. I wasn't able to do this today as there was an issue with a door seal coming away from its mountings around the drivers door, so I was worried about water egress into the car!! I'm seeing the dealer tomorrow to get it fixed.



Total time spent was 6 hours approximately. But after all the hard work, the car looks great and SWMBO is very pleased, so that'll do me


----------



## DrEskimo

Spent far too many hours on my GF's Mini (behave...).

Got to try out lots of new goodies I bought, BH Auto-Foam, Dooka Wheel shampoo, my new Wheel Woolies (LOVE the massive one and the little one is perfect for these wheels) and CarPro Hydro.

First I did the wheels with Dooka wheel shampoo, wheel woolies and CarChem Revolt.

Then sprayed the whole car with BH Auto-Foam with a spray bottle mixed 1:10 with warm water, left to dwell for 10mins. Amazed by the results after pressure rinsing it off.

Before:


After:


2BM wash with Dooka mitt and CarChem 1900:1. Realised it was in dire need of a clay so Zanio and BH Autofoam as a lube.

Now I wanted to try CarPro Hydro, but the pressure washer wasnt ideal as the drive is really muddy, so I opted to dry the car and apply dry as per a YouTube video I saw. Now I may have messed up the application by not buffing off fully, but it was a pig to buff off the black roof and windows. So greasy....

The roof will need to a going over with a final polish to tidy up. Body work is alright, probably because its cream and cant see well! Anyway...will try with a pressure washer next time but not a fan of Hydro ATM...

Finally applied some remaining Cquartz I have on the plastic trim after cleaning and IPA. Meaning to do it for ages and now it looks great. Hope it lasts.

Final results


----------



## MDC250

Quick refresh wash today...BH Autofoam via pump sprayer, foamed with Obsession Wax Blizzard, 2BM wash with Gyeon Bathe and dried off by towel.


----------



## dave-g

Quick wash with some waxaddict shampoo sample, glass cleaned and another good wheel deep clean as the Mrs likes driving in the hedge it seems.


----------



## Jack R

MDC250 said:


> Quick refresh wash today...BH Autofoam via pump sprayer, foamed with Obsession Wax Blizzard, 2BM wash with Gyeon Bathe and dried off by towel.


That looks awesome, what coating/wax have you got on there?


----------



## MDC250

JR1982 said:


> That looks awesome, what coating/wax have you got on there?


Thank you, that is Waxaddict Vortex.


----------



## Jack R

MDC250 said:


> Thank you, that is Waxaddict Vortex.


Might have to get me some of that soon:thumb:


----------



## MDC250

JR1982 said:


> Might have to get me some of that soon:thumb:


Pot sold recently on the sales thread, it was a bargain. Keep your eyes peeled


----------



## Phil-1

Snow foamed and 2 bucket washed a 2010 Ford KA that has been very neglected, decontaminated it, clayed it and then washed my Audi 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07

I made a video of the first wash of my new to me 118i. The GoPro has chopped it into 11 minute videos, I have no idea how to edit or put it together haha. 

Having moved house I've not had an outside tap installed until yesterday. 6 weeks of winter required a lot of pre wash.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Maintenance wash on both my and the wife's car. The neighbour pointed out just how much gloss there is on both cars. Pretty good considering they are both white.


----------



## nurburking DS

Gave the merc a going over today and finally got to try my new angelwax purchases but forgot to get a pic lol. Angelwax Cleanliness pre wash, Angelwax Fastfoam snow foam both through the lance. Wheels washed with bilberry and 2BM wash with Dodo Juice Supernatural, rinsed and took inside garage to pat dry. Wheels got a coat of Autoglym SRP and tyres dressed with Megs Endurance. Over the bodywork with Dodo Juice LPL for a coat of Collonite 476. Windows got 3 coats of Angelwax H2GO (very impressed with ease of use and results). Then a quick wipe over everything with Auto Finesse Quick Detailer. Interior got the windows cleaned, hoovered out and a wipe over with Auto Finesse interior Quick Detailer.


----------



## Bristle Hound

My S4
A coat of a 50/50 mix of Sonax BSD & Adam's Detail Spray:thumb:

The wife's MINI -
Black exterior trims given a coat of CarPro Reload :thumb:


----------



## steelghost

Maintenance wash plus put my new pressed plates on
















Also gave the chrome trim on the tailgate a polish with Glare Micro and Pro. Didn't do much for the scratches but made it *very* shiny


----------



## chongo

Striped off Gary Dean's V/S today as I found it to be pretty poor on the protection side So decided to go back to my trusty combo of Alien 51 :argie: one layer then tomorrow another layer plus Nebula on top.


----------



## Hawkesybaby

chongo said:


> Striped off Gary Dean's V/S today as I found it to be pretty poor on the protection side So decided to go back to my trusty combo of Alien 51 :argie: one layer then tomorrow another layer plus Nebula on top.


Some much want for your car!!!! Stunning!


----------



## Barbel330

I thought I'd take advantage of the rare sunshine today and wash my filthy caddy which hasn't been cleaned for nearly 2 months. Got my buckets filled, wash mitt and wheel mitt soaking in the lovely warm suds, drying towels and QD at the ready. Went to pull the hosepipe out to the vehicle...........and found it was completely frozen solid 

I'll try again one day, maybe around March/April


----------



## scratcher

Some headlights  forgot to take a photo before but they were pretty much matte yellow :lol:

Ceramic Pro to keep them nice and clear.


----------



## moochin

scratcher said:


> Some headlights  forgot to take a photo before but they were pretty much matte yellow
> 
> Ceramic Pro to keep them nice and clear.


Would you mind sharing the processes and the products you used?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

Sure.

Wet sanded from 1500 - 2000 - 2500
Used Maguires 105 with a heavy spot pad to Polish out the sanding marks.
Koch Chemie M2.01 on a yellow Rupes pad of finish.
Polishing done with a rotary.
Then ceramic coated to protect.


----------



## AllenF

Nothing ....
Can't breathe....
Down to 26.5% lung function.
So basicly I'm ****ed nowerdays.
Can't even go to the loo in one go I have to have a break in the middle. Shopping HAHAHA I wish. And as for a sex life..... let's not go there ( which I don't cos I can't lol)
All good fun though


----------



## moochin

scratcher said:


> Sure.
> 
> Wet sanded from 1500 - 2000 - 2500
> Used Maguires 105 with a heavy spot pad to Polish out the sanding marks.
> Koch Chemie M2.01 on a yellow Rupes pad of finish.
> Polishing done with a rotary.
> Then ceramic coated to protect.


I take it the sanding was by hand? What are your thoughts on sanding with a rotary on a slow speed?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

Yeah, the sanding was done by hand.
I'm looking into an air sander tof hook up to my compressor at the moment.
A rotary is way too fast and produces too much heat for sanding. A dual action or random orbital polisher oscillates and creates less heat. That's what you'd need to sand by machine


----------



## moochin

Thanks for the tips scratcher.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

Such was the need to wash my filthy van, I had to go to some lengths to get water from my house to it by defrosting my hosepipe with my old heat lamp 



Pre-wash, wheels, 2bucket, dried with the aid of a QD, then a coat of Gtechniq c2v3, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and the windscreen coating topped up with a layer of power maxxed. The c2v3 really made the pearlescent paint pop in the afternoon winter sun.


----------



## dchapman88

Barbel330 said:


> Such was the need to wash my filthy van, I had to go to some lengths to get water from my house to it by defrosting my hosepipe with my old heat lamp
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-wash, wheels, 2bucket, dried with the aid of a QD, then a coat of Gtechniq c2v3, tyres dressed, glass cleaned and the windscreen coating topped up with a layer of power maxxed. The c2v3 really made the pearlescent paint pop in the afternoon winter sun.


Niiiiiiice!!


----------



## Blackwatch

Barbel330 said:


>


That looks a top van bud, love the colour.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Powermaxed non acidic on the wheels
Foam and rinse, was absolutely baltic so wasn't going to dunking my hands in buckets!

Just experimenting but used BH AF and added in a healthy slug of sonax red summer, worked really well in terms of cleaning and was certainly sudsier than AF on its own.


----------



## great gonzo

Bonnet 
Wings
Front doors. 
Was collecting a lot of contaminants on the front lower areas so went for the kill. 


Washed = Car Chem 1/1900
Fallout remover = AS Red7
Tar remover AS Tardis
Clay = Wo-Wo bar. 
Paint cleaner = Wax Planet
Wax = AG HD. 


Warmth= 3 cups of tea. 


Gonz.


----------



## Rob D 88

My old 2004 E46 330ci hadn't been washed for about 2 or 3 months. Been neglected due to me ordering a new toy.

Koche Chemie Green Star 1:5 (wanted it strong)
Power Rinsed (wow is is impressive, impressed was is an understatement)
BH Korrosol
Power Rinsed
Tar Remover (Primal Detail)
Power Rinsed
BH Auto Wheel
Power Rinsed
Adam's Tyre & Rubber Cleaner (this is also brilliant)
Power Rinsed
Wowo's Awesome Foam
Power Rinsed
Adam's Strip Wash (really impressed with this too)
Power Rinsed
Carbon Collective Hybrid Sealant
Power Rinsed
Open Hose to sheet some water off
Gyeon Drying Towel
AF Glisten with plush microfibre
Tyre's dressed with two coats of AF Gloss

I am getting rid of it soon so wasn't going to town with the polish etc.


----------



## JayMac

Had the works done today 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

I love a pic under petrol station lights!!

Gonz.


----------



## JayMac

great gonzo said:


> I love a pic under petrol station lights!!
> 
> Gonz.












There's one without the petrol station lights lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenF

Looks better under the light lmao.



Dint do jack all AGAIN today as usual


----------



## Mcpx

Despite being dry for a change it was still a bit cold so put off the wet stuff until tomorrow and got my least favourite detailing job out of the way, full interior detail. 

Been working on the garage refit for the past few weeks so plenty of trips to the tip meant lots of vacuuming to do. All hard surfaces cleaned with a medium strength solution of Grimeout and mf cloth, took a magic sponge to a couple of stubborn marks. I have resolved to use up all of my abandoned products (to make way for new stuff hehehe!) so trim was dressed with Armourall Matt protectant, actually gave a better finish than I remember, maybe the Grimeout made a difference, already have AF Spritz ready to replace this when it runs out anyway.

Rubber over matts were removed and vac'd then scrubbed with Grimeout and a stiff brush and rinsed with water. After removing excess water they were blown dry with the wet & dry vac to leave a horrible patchy finish, so I reached for another abandoned product, Britemax gloss interior dressing, which I found to have absolutely no useful properties on interior trim at all, it doesn't clean and it doesn't dress very well either, you spray it on and it goes everywhere and you wipe it on and it's just yuck. So anyway, took a punt on one of the matts, sprayed liberally then worked it in with a detailing brush, then removed with a mf cloth, amazingly the end result was incredible, not glossy at all but just looked almost like new. 

Finally gave all the leather a quick clean and feed while I had the light, not as thorough as I would have liked but the leather is in pretty good nick so not to worry.

So if the weather holds I've got to do that all again to the wife's skip tomorrow and will try and sneak in a sneaky maintenance wash on mine too if I can.


----------



## wee man

Had a kerbing with my alloy front wheel started in to look at all four wheels. Used my da for the first time on an actual car. Alloys are diamond cut and painted black, first wheel went well so good when I refitted my wife leaned out the window and asked was it a new wheel; result!
Second wheel has damage on cut part, dremel out with small grinding wheel then small wire brush now just need 2500 grit to get it ready for DA work. Starting to enjoy this.

Wee Man


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Polished exhaust & sealed with gtechniq & also black wheels 
Cleaned glass 
Applied Zaino'S Z8 grand finale to most of the car 
Cleaned tyres ready for dressing but hung fire as got to damp for my liking risking  
Cleaned alcatara steering wheel 
Hopefully finish rest of interior 2morrow


----------



## Jonnybbad

Maintenance wash and wax topup









IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170122/ff457c0378e2626bc1fee6c6e845b118.jpg[/IMG]






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Sprayed my car with Powermaxed TFR+Bilberry Wheel Cleaner, then found that my garden hose is frozen solid! I had to drive around three petrol stations to find one with a jet wash in operation! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Was ment to do the Passat but I'm off tomorrow so I've put that off till then, so decided to do the oven, fridge and dishwasher instead all sprayed with g101 rinsed and wiped over with auto finess glisten :lol: house smells lovely now:argie:


----------



## jasoncrow70

Washed and dried the BMW.

Then clayed and sealed half of it with Blackfires Wet Diamond paint protection. Wish I'd had time to do the whole car.










Cropped and rotated close-up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasoncrow70

jasoncrow70 said:


> Washed and dried the BMW.
> 
> Then clayed and sealed half of it with Blackfires Wet Diamond paint protection. Wish I'd had time to do the whole car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cropped and rotated close-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Had a little machine polish today. 
A little 50/50 video.

It was only a one stage so is by no means perfect but I think a nice improvement.

Believe it or not the paint is on a 66 plate corsa which has done a couple over 3 thousand miles, by been looked after in the slightest.


----------



## AllenF

Looks better dchapman. Needs another going over with a lighter compound to refine it. The image of the light should look like when you then the light round and look into it switched off.
Not a bad start. Keep going at the pace you are and it will come.
I do take it the holograms on the left edge are NOT your doing. If they are then look at your technique or refine them out with an anti hologram compound


----------



## dchapman88

AllenF said:


> Looks better dchapman. Needs another going over with a lighter compound to refine it. The image of the light should look like when you then the light round and look into it switched off.
> Not a bad start. Keep going at the pace you are and it will come.
> I do take it the holograms on the left edge are NOT your doing. If they are then look at your technique or refine them out with an anti hologram compound


Yeah it was literally only a one stage not a full on detail!


----------



## AllenF

K work the compound for a bit longer


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Yesterday polished exhaust & topped up sealant on wheels. Then did windows & bodywork. 
Today finished interior & last minute managed to lessen by polishing by hand sadly some grit damage found when she was cleaned by system clenz last week as they've solely valated her for me since sept & will do till Matt adds some exo v3 for me in the spring to her black bits as already got v2 on her blue. 
Then oiled/greased her pani sunroof runners & let some air in there to dry off a bit & check it still opens!! Also handles were getting stiff so did them & thought why not do windows whilst I was there.
Felt good to get bck to doing myself as much as Matt & Cam have been a lifesaver this winter I enjoy our time together.
Glad she's starting to resemble my usual show car standards after the appalling state she was last few weeks


----------



## Ford8loke

Absolutely nothing! I currently have no pressure washer and my car has a months worth of crud on it. So today I Went to three petrol stations with jet washes and all were out of order due to being frozen🙁
I'll try again tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

My car is not a daily so it's not looking to bad at the moment, maybe next weekend weather dependent.


----------



## Naddy37

Jet washed the chauffeur work horse using Powermaxed Jet Wash 'n' Wax. Really loving this product at the moment, especially in this crummy weather. Finished off using Megs D115 waterless wash.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

spruced up the engine bays on both cars and got rid of a few leaves and other unwanted rubbish that can get in over the winter


----------



## dan4291

Got rid of plenty of crud on my Fabia Monte Carlo estate. Foamed with BH Autofoam, Megs APC on trim, then 2BM with Megs Gold Class, and topped up protection with Gyeon Wetcoat, and tyres finished off with Megs Endurance Tyre Gel.


----------



## Blackwatch

In the next few days I will post my first official showroom clean, I just have to sort the photos out and upload them. However this was todays work.

I go to work this morning and got asked to sort out some scratches on a 2016 BMW X6 M50 D....I had to get it done today as they are driving the car down to London Tomorrow.

So, here we are the scratches in question....





































After a few hours work this is what I managed to get to.....














































and the obligatory reflection shots 


















Given the time I had to do it in I am fairly happy with the results


----------



## chongo

Nice work mate, looking forward to your first post in the showroom and many more in the future. Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Kyle_241

New wax put on the car yesterday.
M&K pure followed by M&K new year wax.
Great gloss and flake pop.





image upload no size limit


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the chauffeur workhorse using Optimum No Rinse. It's now spotless, it'll stay spotless, for all of 2 miles tomorrow..


----------



## AllenF

Don't drive the bugger then.
Make the lazy sod get public transport


----------



## Naddy37

AllenF said:


> Don't drive the bugger then.
> Make the lazy sod get public transport


I'm all for that, means I won't have to get up at 4am


----------



## MDC250

Maintenance wash on both cars then wanted to try the Polish Angel Wulfenite I picked up on here recently.

I've read the protection on it isn't great and as I was finishing the rest of the car with Auto Glanz Smooth Velvet I topped with that.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

not quite today but yesterday morning as soon as the sun rose, maybe wasnt the best idea at -1/0 degrees as you can see in picture 3 :lol:

pre washed with EZ arctic meltdown and washed with Sonax Red Summer shampoo  wheels cleaned with KKD brakeaway and dressed with KKD tyresol :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman

Not so much detailing but put the Merc through the wash this morning...better than it was!!!! :driver:


----------



## scratcher

Blackwatch said:


> In the next few days I will post my first official showroom clean, I just have to sort the photos out and upload them.


Studio, surely?

Today I looked at my car, starting setting up the pressure washer and decided I won't have time. Maybe tomorrow :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Bonnet of a 1999 Pug 206 with over 100k miles. 
Test patch of Chem Guys V34 refined with Killerwaxx Moonshine


----------



## ncd

Gave the new car (Skoda Citigo) its first proper bath whilst the rain had stopped. Also gave me a chance to try my new Drinker drying towel out. It's huge!


----------



## percymon

Gave a the Countryman a quick wash this morning before it went to spend a few days at the Nissan dealer while i test drive a LEAF. Once i'd hosed the frozen water beads off the roof and passenger side i was able to crack on. Winter wheels won't be on much longer hopefully ; they are a lot comfier (16" non rfts versus 18" rft summers) but they don'l look great.










Just before the light went for the day i decided to give the test drive leaf quick wash and dried off using Sonax BSD - its now beading nicely in the rain for the first time in its 350 miles life !


----------



## Kyle_241

50/50 shot of direct sunlight and non direct.

upload png


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Ludicrously long cleaning of my multispoke alloys (shameful 8 weeks minimum since last wash) with the amazing, life saving BH Autowheel 
Snow foam with Waxaddict 
Wash with Waxaddict shampoo
Wheel Seal (spray and rinse) with TDG Raspberry Wheel Seal
Bouncer's Bead Juice (quick spray and rinse method as it had gone dark lol)
DI rinse with the Pure filter and pack up. 
Car is beading nicely


----------



## MDC250

Stripped back to try some new to me waxes including custom scented and coloured Shield of Dreams 

TapaTalk has just killed my detailed post so some pics as I can't be bothered retyping


----------



## Blackwatch

Just a little 50/50 shot of me giving a car a quick clean....well the customer who part exchanged it had er given it a good wash before bringing it in....I want to know if they got the shampoo from Wickes??


----------



## macca666

Managed to wash the mx5 and try out some of my bouncers Blue Lagoon :thumb:

Managed to catch a nice flake pop and reflection in the very short period the sun came out.


----------



## DrEskimo

Gave the Blue Beast a clean and a fresh coat of my ODK wax. 

No pictures I'm afraid. 

By the time I get 4m down the road tonight it will be filthy again but oh well!


----------



## rob267

Cleaned the engine bay on my audi s3. 
Used lots of apc diluted 1 to 4 parts water. 
Came up well. Plastics were then treated with carpro perl. 
Totally forgot to take pics. 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk

Did 4 hours on the interior of the car with ag interior shampoo and dressed the dash with odk cabin. (smells so good). Still got muddy stains from the kids, think I need a stronger mix or I might try some apc I've been reading the interior forum. Oh and the Mrs eat KFC in there.


----------



## Dr_T

Koch Chemie Greenstar, Red 7, autoglym shampoo and some infinity wax super gloss hybrid wax.


----------



## Sim

I got time to give the VRS it's first proper wash of the year. Usual wheels first, 2BM and dry but had a bit bit longer than usual so managed to get a layer of wax on. Today was Obsession Wax Dynasty :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Full Decon and prep with carpro essence to try it out, coated with bouncers the billet on the body, tough coat on the roof and bumpers, coat of mint trims on the wheels.
Went over the plastics with perl, and the tyres finished with waxaddict tyre feeder. 

But annoyed as got some tough coat off of here a while back, and just would not cure. Think there must be something up with it, as the scent seems different to my own bottle too


----------



## Tembaco

Washed the beast and gived it a last foam with Gyeon Bath+ 1:10.


----------



## DavyCookie

Had a wee bit of a session with the girlfriends car today, 2016 mini with not even 3k on the clock, brake dust baked into the wheels, so, citrus pre washed and paint decon, then some 50cal cover up glaze, some Auto Perfection Evolve  Took an hour and a half to get the wheels clean though haha


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Full one step polish via rotary and now my arms hurt


----------



## steelghost

Due to time constraints today I had to ignore the grubby exterior of our car and focus on the inside, which due to a succession of family trips with out two young sons was a bit manky. Much grit and sand was vacuumed up, many dubious sticky patches were removed from mats and carpets, and clarity was restored to the rear windows!

Then freshened the whole thing up with some CarChem Cool Water air freshener sprayed into the footwells. Sooo much better, just need to give it a decent wash next week. Might deploy the half-full bottle of Gyeon Bathe+ I found in the bottom of one of my boxes of products


----------



## Marklocke

Started in the engine bay using 50:50 ratio of bilt hamber surfex 

Don't have the kahonas to use a pressure washer

Realised I could probably use half the ratio again...


----------



## steelghost

Marklocke said:


> Started in the engine bay using 50:50 ratio of bilt hamber surfex
> 
> Don't have the kahonas to use a pressure washer
> 
> Realised I could probably use half the ratio again...


Unless you've had a catastrophic oil leak, 10% will probably do the trick for much of it.


----------



## RaceGlazer

Apart from washing 3 other cars on Saturday, I took the opportunity yesterday to apply some Race Glaze nano Wheel Sealant to my partners new CLK.

The dealer had refurbished the wheels - this means they blew over the outer face, the inside was rough and needs sanding down and painting soon, as otherwise the dust will bond on beautifully. As we'd just driven it home 200 miles a quick wipe down was my (lazy) prep.

Piece of cake as a job anyway (took 10-15 minutes) and will save me loads of work over the coming months - its a heavy thing so will no doubt generate lots of dust. And the stuff smells lovely, lavender.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ze-nano-protect-alloy-wire-wheel-polish-seal/


----------



## Lexus-is250

Couldn't take the dirt and salt thats on the road any longer so did mine the other day as it was filthy. Wanted to try Power Maxed tfr but they didn't have any so ended up with a Demon Shine tfr. Wasn't expecting anything but it pretty much took all the grime off. 
Did the wheels with Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner and washed the car with Autoglym bodywork shampoo. Finished off with a quick coating of Bilt Hamber auto balm just to top up the protection.

















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Not so much what I did today but rather what did I spend three solid days fixing lol.

At work we took this 2010 S Line Audi TT in part ex. The previous owner said it was her pride and joy and wash cleaned every week with out fail.....I suspect whoever did it used a brick and a bag of Wickes finest sharp sand  .

The full wash consisted of Spray down with HDD TFR, Rinse, Wheels cleaned with HDD Brake though wheel shampoo and HDD Ferris Ferric fallout remover. Once that was done it was bathed in Angel Wax Fast Foam and then rinsed again. I then washed the car down with AD Velvet, rinsed and treated any tar spots with AS Tardis. Then the car was rinsed once more and given a good going over with the AW Poly clay bar and washed a final time then rinised. I then dried it off fully with my Twist pile towel and Titan vac.

I forgot to take some photos before washing ( Probably because it was too painful to do so ). However this is what presented it's self once I got it inside and some light on the situation.























































Once I got over my initial shock I broke out the Rupes :buffer: with and decided on the boot I would use Koch Chemie H8 02 and on the bonnet I would try CarPro Fixer. Here is a 50/50 of the boot after one pass.










and here it is finished.










Here we are the bonnet lit up :wall::wall:










This is a 50/50 of the bonnet midway through as well.










Eventually I got round to the light clusters. I did take some before photos but they got corrupted when transferring them from my camera to the PC. So just the finished shots here 



















All in all a lot of hard work but I'm fairly happy with the end results and welcome comments/criticism


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQN05_rDC_M/


----------



## ah234

Poor tt, the interior didn't look to bad from the front pic but the paint :O


----------



## Jue

Very nice job on the tt :thumb:


----------



## moochin

Nice turn around, what pad did you use on the boot?
And for the rest of the correction work what setup did you stick with?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

moochin said:


> Nice turn around, what pad did you use on the boot?
> And for the rest of the correction work what setup did you stick with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I stuck with the CP Fixer on a Green rupes pad for the flat panels and one of the new LC small cutting pads on the curves etc. I then followed it with some KC P2 02 on a Green LC CCS pad.


----------



## RonanF

Beautiful job on the TT! I can see why you do it for a living:thumb:


----------



## moochin

Blackwatch said:


> I stuck with the CP Fixer on a Green rupes pad for the flat panels and one of the new LC small cutting pads on the curves etc. I then followed it with some KC P2 02 on a Green LC CCS pad.


Thanks for that info, I like to learn what others do. Would you say that the paint was hard or soft? I see mixed reports with black audis.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

moochin said:


> Thanks for that info, I like to learn what others do. Would you say that the paint was hard or soft? I see mixed reports with black audis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


This was a definite mixed bag the Passenger side was definitely harder than the passenger side, especially the rear quarter panel which I would go as far to say quite soft and boggy.


----------



## Slammedorion

Mot'd and washed after...done over 1000 miles since last Mot, normally lucky to do 300 miles a year...


----------



## Blackwatch

I started another full correction detail on a Lapis Blue Porsche 911-996 Cabriolet the other day. After a full decon wash which took around 4 hours alone...it was put inside and the hard top attached. My Camera is bugging out on me so the before photo is corrupt, however this is the end result.


----------



## dchapman88

Tried out my Carbon Collective polishing balls today. 
Decided to give my exhaust some love. 
Started off really grotty and unloved, I've not done anything to it before other than a routine wash. 
Cleaned it down, used some BH Korrosol followed by some ObliTARate after another wash down. 
Once it was all clean and decon'd I used Killerwaxx Killer Shine Metal Polish on the CC ball. 
It was awesome and after two times of polishing it came up lovely. 
All sealed with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels.




























Apologies for the bad pics, there's no decent light here in gloomy Suffolk today.


----------



## Slammedorion

Well a few weeks ago the father in law bumped his Merc vs Post... the post killed off the rear bumper



Freshly repainted back bumper all done at home and fitted along with universal parking sensors... hopefully it won't happen again now...
Bumper flatted and polished quickly this morning.
Also polished the whole car quickly so it looked alittle fresher...





















It ain't looked this good for a while :wave:
Gotta be honest though he does try to look after it, he's owned it 10-11 years now I think, and it's always washed/ polished
Bet there's not many 66 year olds that wash their own cars

Shame he won't ditch his shammy and sponge  :detailer:


----------



## dave-g

You've done a top job on that! Like the hiding place for the sensor alert, usually they're stuck to the dash on these.


----------



## Slammedorion

dave-g said:


> You've done a top job on that! Like the hiding place for the sensor alert, usually they're stuck to the dash on these.


I've fitted a few displays on rear view mirrors now, imo makes more sense as you can still watch where your going... :thumb:


----------



## bazz

Slammedorion said:


> Well a few weeks ago the father in law bumped his Merc vs Post... the post killed off the rear bumper
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly repainted back bumper all done at home and fitted along with universal parking sensors... hopefully it won't happen again now...
> Bumper flatted and polished quickly this morning.
> Also polished the whole car quickly so it looked alittle fresher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't looked this good for a while :wave:
> Gotta be honest though he does try to look after it, he's owned it 10-11 years now I think, and it's always washed/ polished
> Bet there's not many 66 year olds that wash their own cars
> 
> Shame he won't ditch his shammy and sponge  :detailer:


looks great job you have done on the bumper fella and hope he was happy


----------



## bazz

done my focus panther black mirror caps yesterday with the megs step 1 paint cleaner followed by step 2 polish then 2 coats of auto fineess show car wax.
before

close up before

after

close up after

hopefully when I have 3 days off next week I will do the gloss black bits I have on my car and then the paint work at some point


----------



## Ben_W

First day off in two weeks. Was going to give the Insignia and the Mazda a wash but it was snowing, too bloody cold and I had an awful cider hangover......

Much later this afternoon I did a bit of further wet flatting on some chips I'd topped up after seeing they weren't 'full' enough after sanding for the first time....



Bonnet looks a right mess at the mo. I did manage to machine the driver's side of it and it's back to about where it should be. Needs refining with S40 but the chip repairs have gone very well. Not perfect but much much better so I'm happy.


----------



## Nidge76

After seeing a few EP3's without tinted windows I decided that I prefer the original look and as I don't have a Premier it seemed the right thing to do.

So the tools for the job were:










Other brands of hair dryer are available!

I began by heating a corner in one of the side windows for a couple of minutes. Once I did this I used the razor blade to carefully peel back a small piece of window tint film. I continued to heat the window tint while slowly peeling away at the tint. You need to generate a reasonable amount of heat so that not too much glue is left behind.










With the rear window it was more tricky. I needed to be careful of the heating elements and with a cold wind I struggled to remove the tint without leaving a load of glue behind.










To tackle to the leftover glue I used Auto Finesse Verso at a ratio of 1:5 as a degreaser and CarChem Tar & Glue remover. I used some microfibre applicator pads and a soft brush to agitate the glue.

Once I got it all off I used AutoGlanz Moonshine glass cleaner to clean the windows.










I was pleased with the end results:



















Apologies for the dirty car and thanks for looking.


----------



## Cem

Slammedorion said:


> Well a few weeks ago the father in law bumped his Merc vs Post... the post killed off the rear bumper
> 
> 
> 
> Freshly repainted back bumper all done at home and fitted along with universal parking sensors... hopefully it won't happen again now...
> Bumper flatted and polished quickly this morning.
> Also polished the whole car quickly so it looked alittle fresher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ain't looked this good for a while :wave:
> Gotta be honest though he does try to look after it, he's owned it 10-11 years now I think, and it's always washed/ polished
> Bet there's not many 66 year olds that wash their own cars
> 
> Shame he won't ditch his shammy and sponge  :detailer:


good work mate,nice car by the way


----------



## dave-g

received a carbon collective sample box this week, so had a little play with them. 
really rate the lusso shampoo, react seemed ok, not as overly smelly as some!

quick whip around after with some bouncers done and dusted, and wheels cleaned up with mad cow banana musa.

i have a lot of samples to get through :lol:


----------



## Slammedorion

A3 had alittle Blackfire love :buffer:


----------



## Dazzel81

Maintenance wash on the ST followed by Zaino AIO & a coat of Obsession Wax Dynasty :argie:


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Decided to use my Christmas present for the first time today.

Unfortunately couldn't get it (SGS 3T trolley jack) under the first jacking point!

So drove the front wheel up on wooden posts to get clearance, luckily managed to get the jack into the rest of the jacking points.

So all wheels off, cleaned and sealed.


----------



## bigalc

Maintenance wash, reviewed 3 products from 12 days of xmas prize and finished off with a coat of Nebula.....lovely jubley.

Will post reviews together when completed.


----------



## Mcpx

Interesting day today, the wife's new 61 Puglet needed a wash bad despite only doing it last week so decided to experiment. Obviously came from the dealer plastered in filler polish to hide all the marks so last week it was strip washed with G3 prep and a good glug of apc to reveal the damage and then treated to a test coat of the sublime OCD Nebula, just cuz I wanted to see it lol! It will get clayed and polished properly when I get time (or when I need the husband points!). 

So today although it looked bad, I knew it was only surface dirt, so I decided to wash without any pre-wash. While it's been mucky weather I've been using a TFR as a 1st step on a dry car followed by my normal snow foam, wheels, 2bm process, but this has left me wondering if I've wasted lots of money on expensive buckets and grit guards because there is basically nothing in them when I'm done, virtually spotless. 

So today's method was hose rinse, 2bm wash, wheels with same wash water/separate mitt, lots of hose rinsing then towel dry with one of my new drinkers (wow!). And I reassuringly ended up with a very, very dirty rinse bucket. So I've proved that not only are my fancy buckets are doing their job, but that my prewash routine is also working extremely well too. Having a decent lsp on the car and doing it regularly I reckon my prewash would have got 90%+ of that dirt off.


----------



## VinnyTGM

With the temperature creeping up into the teens I decided to break my summer wheels out of storage and back onto the car, freshly sealed with a few coats of fk1000p of course




























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1

Fun day for me no pictures due to time but decided to play with the verstool force drive on my bonnet (just a single hit with a crimson Hydro tech & Koch Chemie M2) and a coat of the desire seeing as I have plenty


----------



## Naddy37

Quick basic clean on the exterior of the newly acquired Saxo, aka 'Paxo' 

Interior was another matter!!

Still not properly clean, still not overly happy. But, better than it was.

Bucket clean warm water, mf cloths, Autoglym Interior Cleaner, several brushes!


----------



## dchapman88

Naddy37 said:


> Quick basic clean on the exterior of the newly acquired Saxo, aka 'Paxo'
> 
> Interior was another matter!!
> 
> Still not properly clean, still not overly happy. But, better than it was.
> 
> Bucket clean warm water, mf cloths, Autoglym Interior Cleaner, several brushes!


Can I ask what picture three is?? I can't work it out......


----------



## DrEskimo

dchapman88 said:


> Can I ask what picture three is?? I can't work it out......


He threw everything at it, including the kitchen sink...!

I'm here all week....


----------



## Naddy37

DrEskimo said:


> He threw everything at it, including the kitchen sink...!
> 
> I'm here all week....


Picture 3 is what came out the bucket from cleaning the interior, chucked into the kitchen sink


----------



## dchapman88

Naddy37 said:


> Picture 3 is what came out the bucket from cleaning the interior, chucked into the kitchen sink


Ohhhhhhhhhh right!
Now you've said it makes perfect sense!

Good result there then!


----------



## Naddy37

dchapman88 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh right!
> Now you've said it makes perfect sense!
> 
> Good result there then!


Ta  not in anyway perfect, but, lot better than what it was.


----------



## pyro-son

Cleaned the Wife's Jazz at the weekend and go the chance to try some new products:

Aliens Blood (Iron Remover), smelt good and appears to do a good job at cleaning the wheels.
















No after photos, was short on time.

Fusso Coat Light, Very easy to apply, where I didn't put too much on was also easy to remove. Left a very smooth glossy coat.
























Very happy with Fusso Coat, need to get a few more layers on next wash. Car looks great at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Jue

pyro-son said:


> Cleaned the Wife's Jazz at the weekend and go the chance to try some new products:
> 
> Aliens Blood (Iron Remover), smelt good and appears to do a good job at cleaning the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No after photos, was short on time.
> 
> Fusso Coat Light, Very easy to apply, where I didn't put too much on was also easy to remove. Left a very smooth glossy coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with Fusso Coat, need to get a few more layers on next wash. Car looks great at the moment :thumb:


I must be having a bad week, as it's just taken me 10 min to work out what the purple thing in the sky is :wall:


----------



## Blackwatch

Jue said:


> I must be having a bad week, as it's just taken me 10 min to work out what the purple thing in the sky is :wall:


A Flux Capacitor?


----------



## Jue

Blackwatch said:


> A Flux Capacitor?


:lol:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Bloody nothing was hoping to QD the car but Doris wrecked that plan!


----------



## Dazzel81

Gave the GF Focus its first clean in over 2 months! planned on using AIO & wax but weather wasn't great so finished with Zaino Z6, Z8 & CS :argie:


----------



## steelghost

Had planned on a winter top up wash with the Gyeon Bathe+ I'd forgotten about and discovered in one of my detailing boxes.
However the weather was rubbish so had to settle for BH Auto Foam + power wash off. This has two consolation prizes - one, seeing how well the Dlux'd wheels come up even with just the Auto Foam and power washer. Two, cleaning out the arches is immensely satisfying, my driveway is now testament to how much grit your arches collect, even in a week of ordinary suburban driving.


----------



## GleemSpray

No pics, but dug out my 5l of Power Maxed Snow Foam and used it via the lance as intended. Bought it on impulse in a PM discount offer a while back

150ml in lance and it foamed and cleaned well. It is an expensive product tho, by comparison to others, so i wouldn't buy it again at £20+ for 5l.

Had to spend a little time and effort clearing the foam off the drive afterwards, which reminded me why i now use a pump sprayer LOL. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Nothing particularly exciting today but in the last month my poor juke has clocked up some serious miles, so treated the inside to some TLC. 
All carpeted areas were hoovered up with the worlds worst Henry, sprayed down with a 5:1 mix of ValetPro Enzyme and given a brush over depending on how dirty. Everywhere was then re hoovered just for the hell of it! (Mats given same treatment. 
All leather was given a wipe down with Dr Leather spray cleaner, wiped down but a ValetPro detailing brush was used for all the hard to reach areas. All plastics were sprayed with AutoGlym dash cleaner which does a decentish job but I can't wait to have used it all up and try something else. 
All the nooks and crannys were brushed down with more ValetPro brushes. 
Glass was all cleaned down with WOWO glass cleaner. 
The inside was then given a generous spray with Chemical Guys Pina Colada spray. Damn I love that stuff!!!

By no means perfect and really needs a going over with APC but for a daily driver she scrubbed up ok!


















New black wing mirror caps and spoiler were 'de swirled' with Chemical Guys V38 on a black pad. Wing mirrors were then coated with CC Oracle, and spoiler with 2x coats of BMD Sirius Dark. I tried to get one of those arty shots of the wax pot on the spoiler showing the awesome reflection, but dropped my pot breaking the lid, so I packed up in a grump!


----------



## Eddmeister

Nothing for two weeks as the weather has been atrocious! Its killing me!


----------



## Fidge

I had a go at repairing some scratches with colorndrive, complete wast of time. I then wanted to finish off the detailing that I started last week. Got as far as washing it and it started to rain. It will have to wait until next weekend now.


----------



## Kenan

I removed some rust from the tip of my dads new exhaust and then put some FK 1000P on in the hope it won't come back.

Still some blemishes but wanted to clean it up and see if it got worse . .


----------



## DrEskimo

Was up uncharacteristically early so treated the car to a wash. Was pretty filthy after a 6hr drive to Leeds and back yesterday...!

No pic during or straight after, but caught the beading as I was leaving my parents this eve


----------



## Slammedorion

A3 cleaned again ( don't need more pics just yet ) 

Also had the old chaps Disco for a quick clean up :detailer:
Just washed, Clb quick detailer, plastics and tyres dressed using Poorboys


----------



## dan4291

Did the interior of my Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo estate after a long drive to and from Disneyland Paris, and 2 kids making a right old mess! Hoovered thoroughly, Meguiar's APC on carpets, plastics and spots on seats. Coated the dash, centre console and boot plastics with Gtechniq C6. Ran out of Gtechniq I1 so only sprayed that in the boot. Also liberally sprayed Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, smells good!


----------



## techman56

dan4291 said:


> Did the interior of my Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo estate after a long drive to and from Disneyland Paris, and 2 kids making a right old mess! Hoovered thoroughly, Meguiar's APC on carpets, plastics and spots on seats. Coated the dash, centre console and boot plastics with Gtechniq C6. Ran out of Gtechniq I1 so only sprayed that in the boot. Also liberally sprayed Chemical Guys Stripper Scent, smells good!


Do you wipe down the Megs APC with a wet cloth after?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

techman56 said:


> Do you wipe down the Megs APC with a wet cloth after?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sprayed APC, left it to work for a minute or two, then scrubbed with a stiffish bristle brush, then wiped with a dry microfibre towel, which soaked up most of the APC and dirt. Ideally I'd have used a wet vac but currently don't have one.


----------



## -Raven-

I finished this beast! Another mammoth detail done and dusted!


----------



## zoid9969

Took delivery of a 17-plate C-Class coupe yesterday, so spent most of the day giving it a thorough detailing.










Exterior: rinse - wheels (with Bilberry) - snow foam - rinse - wheels (shampoo) - shampoo - rinse - de-iron - rinse - dry - de-tar - rinse - clay - rinse - shampoo - rinse - dry - sealant (applied with Rupes DAs - particularly liked the Bigfoot 12) - wax - tyre dressing - wheel sealant - windows - trim.
Interior: vacuum - interior trim.

Took me about 7 hours in total, the longest I've ever spent on detailing in one day. Shame it's going to rain tomorrow.


----------



## Fidge

zoid9969 said:


> Took delivery of a 17-plate C-Class coupe yesterday, so spent most of the day giving it a thorough detailing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior: rinse - wheels (with Bilberry) - snow foam - rinse - wheels (shampoo) - shampoo - rinse - de-iron - rinse - dry - de-tar - rinse - clay - rinse - shampoo - rinse - dry - sealant (applied with Rupes DAs - particularly liked the Bigfoot 12) - wax - tyre dressing - wheel sealant - windows - trim.
> Interior: vacuum - interior trim.
> 
> Took me about 7 hours in total, the longest I've ever spent on detailing in one day. Shame it's going to rain tomorrow.


AMG spec, very nice. Did you find much TAR or other contaminants on a new car?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Fidge said:


> AMG spec, very nice. Did you find much TAR or other contaminants on a new car?


you do tend to find a fair amount of fallout as most cars are transported by rail


----------



## nbray67

New car got a 2bm wash, paint cleanse with AF Rejuvenate followed by a coat of OCD Nebula to enhance the colour/gloss.
Wheels, calipers and exhaust tips sealed with ADS ArtDeWheel.


----------



## zoid9969

Fidge said:


> AMG spec, very nice. Did you find much TAR or other contaminants on a new car?


It didn't seem too bad. I hadn't used Tardis before, so I didn't leave it on for too long. I was quite pleased with the paintwork; I'd specifically told the dealer I didn't want the car touched before I got my hands on it.


----------



## Wilco

First proper use of Obsession Luminous this morning before it poured down.


----------



## Jue

Wilco said:


> First proper use of Obsession Luminous this morning before it poured down.


Oh man moving pictures :doublesho


----------



## Blackwatch

I finished day two on this lovely 911.



















A full decon wash was done before hand followed by Scholl S20 in a yellow ShineMate BD pad. This was then topped off by a layer of WaxAddict Vortex.


----------



## Actrosman

Jue said:


> Oh man moving pictures :doublesho


I know....I've gone all weak meself! And I do like those wheels....I keep wondering how they'd look on my White TXS, what with a similar shape body


----------



## GleemSpray

First play with Sonax BSD today. Sorry No pics !

The car was a daily driver and no time for a proper deep-clean, but it was pre-washed with Surfex, then 2BM with G3 BodyPrep shampoo, so it came up reasonably clean.

I used the BSD as a drying aid, the same way I usually use AG AquaWax. So I (gently and carefully) removed about half of the final rinse water using an AG Flexi Water blade on the flat panels, then gave one spray of BSD per door and 2 each for bonnet and roof, working it in and around using a damp MF cloth.

I understand what people say about BSD being “grabby” as it is a slightly heavier, more viscous liquid than a spray wax, but it only required a little more pushing round the paintwork than Aquawax does. Very little in the way of buffing required and the paint feels smooth enough to the touch afterwards.

Of the other products that I can compare it to, the overall effect is more glassy and shiny than AG Aquawax, but I think AquaWax gives a lovely soft wax glow and a slightly better look overall. I guess it would depend on the paint colour. 

From what I have read, I expect that BSD will last much longer than the 1-2 weeks of beading and shine you typically get from Aquawax.

BSD gives a similar level of paintwork gloss to AG Topaz, but seems to work less well on rubber and trim, which is darkened and glossed nicely by Topaz . Topaz would typically last around a month or so in use.

I haven’t used much in the way of other, proper, QD’s, although I have the Autoglym Rapid Detailer and the PowerMaxed Quick Detailer. 

I did intend trying to mix BSD with other QD’s and Aquawax as others have done, but I was honestly surprised how easy it was to use as supplied after all the reports of grabbiness I have read.

I hope to be able to wash and clean my own car later, so will try BSD again on that.


----------



## Serkie

Maintenance wash and a first play with OCD Nebula today.

Found Nebula very easy to apply and remove. I used a microfibre Sonus pad to apply and some generic fluffy cloths to remove. Lovely finish as well, took a few pictures with the phone below.

Going to try another coat to see if it adds anything tomorrow.


----------



## Jack R

Loads, foamed, washed, waxed (twice) using my new ODK & OCD stuff

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5289602#post5289602


----------



## Fidge

Well I attempted to complete the full detail that I'd started 2 weekends ago. So I spent the best part of 3 hours cleaning every inch of exposed paint with DoDo Juice Lime Prime, by hand. I was very impressed with its cleaning power. Of course it rained as I was doing around the edges of the doors, so as time was yet again running out I decided to ditch the rest of the plan and just get some sort of protection on the now very unprotected paint. I decided to go with Meguiars NXT2.0, not what I wanted to do, but it will do until the better weather and lighter nights arrive and I can give it another go.


----------



## percymon

Collected the new car at midday, drove home in the rain so a good excuse to give it a going over for some early spring protection..

Wash Dodo Born to be mild
Rinsed
de contamination with Dodo Juice Ferrous Dueller on bodywork and wheels (not one iron particle to be seen !)
Rinsed
Washed again with Born to be mild
Dried
Wolfs NanoGlaze applied by hand with Lake Country hand finishing pad
Buffed off
Topped with Zymol Ital wax
Nanolex Si3D to wheels and scuttle trim
GTechniq G4/G1/G2 to glass
LTTSolutions AutoProtect to leather seats and door trims
Wonder Wheels upholstery sealant to carpets and mats

Finished 5:30pm - Should sleep well tonight


----------



## wysol2

Quick wash and top up with zymol glasur









tuk tuk on phone


----------



## bazz

gave my focus and my mums aveo a quick wash just as I finished it rained


----------



## Derek Mc

Maintenance wash of the M6 and wife's Astra, looking at the Mazda just depressed me how rough the winter salt has been, I have a full tardis, iron-X, clay bar decontam.. session in my near future that's for sure,,,,,,,,


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the Juke a maintenance wash this morning. 
Used Obsession Blizzard foam for the first time. Gotta say I was mighty impressed. Very thick and clingy, and lifted a decent amount of dirt.

2BM, dry over and dressed tyres. 
Annnnnnd now it's raining


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Detergent overkill but..

PM TFR via pump sprayer
BH AF via lance
2bm with sonax red summer.

Was going to dry with my new drinker, bsd top up and try my new h2go but started to rain just as I was rinsing.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Woke up this morning, opened the curtains and looked at the dark clouds and thought, forget it! maybe next weekend but going by the long range forecast it's not looking good, I shall see. For now my M2 will stay dirty.


----------



## Webarno

Gave her a nice bath, and used my latest purchase, Chemical Guys P40 which I LOVED!
Smells amazing, and one of the easiest QD's to use.

I'll let the pictures do the talking in terms of the finish:


----------



## dave-g

Great finish on that mate, really glossy!


----------



## Slammedorion

Been playing with a new pressure washer, plus some different mop heads, polish combos
Washed it yesterday, spent 4 hours with the mop today


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Went out to do my H2go this afternoon and boom...










Guess I'll be getting the hose out tomorrow again...


----------



## steelghost

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Went out to do my H2go this afternoon and boom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'll be getting the hose out tomorrow again...


You didn't leave it like that?!


----------



## camerashy

Slammedorion......it's a credit to you lovely finish.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

steelghost said:


> You didn't leave it like that?!


No, rinsed it off with a spray bottle as it was still wet but my tap is the other side of the house, just glad I went out to do the glass when I did, would have set horribly


----------



## armufti

Yesterday, managed to snowfoam with AG spritz, BH autofoam, apply some BH auto wheels and iron out and oblitarate followed by a rinse and 2BM.
Finally got a chance to apply some prima amigo by hand, nanoles urban glass and then topped the body with AG Hydreseal (this might have been a mistake! As it might have washed out the fillers!) 

Pics to be uploaded

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Nothing fancy, wash, vacuum, clean windows. Got a decent days weather to get the wheels off to get them refurbished hence its on tiny spare set of rims. Weather seems to be improving so getting ready for a decontamination, polish and wax soon.


----------



## FL630

Been meaning to get my car up on the axle stands and swap the front and rear tyres as they're about half worn. Car is filthy right now but didn't stop me giving the wheels a good decontaminate, clean, clay and wax. Just a shame the rest of the car is a heap! :wall:


----------



## PugIain

Gave the wheels on le tracteur a clean up.









Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Went over to system clenz for Cam & Matt to wash 8 weeks of grime off for me after not been able to drive for almost 7 weeks due to a fractured arm. Then came home & finished her off.


----------



## camerashy

Glare Polish > Souveran Wax > Crystal Mist = WOW!!


----------



## chongo

camerashy said:


> Glare Polish > Souveran Wax > Crystal Mist = WOW!!


Pictures pictures Dave :thumb:


----------



## dave-g

Washed the work horse with m&k spa, then a quick spray over with carpro hydro2 awesome stuff. Then did the other work lads van as well :lol:


----------



## Sim

Picked up a new Fiat 500 at lunchtime. As instructed the dealer had left the wraps on and not washed it :thumb: but they had dressed the tyres with that horrible sticky stuff 

Got home and gave it a really good wash.
- Gyeon Foam
- Tyres with AF Verso
- Wheels with AF Imperial
- Rinse
- Wash with AF Lather
- Rinse
- Bilt Hammer Korrosol
- AF Oblitarate
- Gyeon Foam
- Rinse
- Wash with AF Lather
- Rinse
- Gyeon Wetcoat to give some protection to paint and wheels
- Dried
- Glass cleaned with AF Crystal, treated with Bouncers Drop and Roll
- Tyres treated with Gyeon Tyre

Long afternoon, but the car looks great now.

The plan is to apply Gyeon Cancoat when it warms up a bit.

I'll get some pictures up tomorrow....


----------



## Bizcam

Applied Gtechinq C5 wheel armour. Also put some tyre dressing into this handy foam head bottle and wipe off any excess works a treat.


----------



## 306dean

I restored my headlights and corrected and sealed the bonnet & wings of my XC90....Still have the rest of the car to do though.


----------



## chongo

Well gave the car a quick wash then A layer of Swissvax BOS and to be honest as ever:lol: it was stunning to use and it gave the car a very glorious glossy look, pretty similar to OCD Nebula I reckon :thumb: what do you think:wave:


----------



## Jack R

chongo said:


> Well gave the car a quick wash then A layer of Swissvax BOS and to be honest as ever:lol: it was stunning to use and it gave the car a very glorious glossy look, pretty similar to OCD Nebula I reckon :thumb: what do you think:wave:


Looks great bud, and as you say there's very little in it if anything at all but just think how many pots of nebula you could have for the price of the swissvax :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> Well gave the car a quick wash then A layer of Swissvax BOS and to be honest as ever:lol: it was stunning to use and it gave the car a very glorious glossy look, pretty similar to OCD Nebula I reckon :thumb: what do you think:wave:


Yeah seems to scrub up alright don't it! 

Those pics look like Merc should use them in their brochures to sell the cars. Abustle beaut!


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> Yeah seems to scrub up alright don't it!
> 
> Those pics look like Merc should use them in their brochures to sell the cars. Abustle beaut!


Cheers mate thanks:thumb:


----------



## Nidge76

Cracking job again Chongo. Stunning car, stunning finish.


----------



## A&J

A bit of polishing with the OPT range


----------



## chongo

A&J said:


> A bit of polishing with the OPT range
> 
> Optimum hyper polishes result - YouTube


Great job on your car A&J:thumb:


----------



## Moet1974

chongo said:


> Well gave the car a quick wash then A layer of Swissvax BOS and to be honest as ever:lol: it was stunning to use and it gave the car a very glorious glossy look, pretty similar to OCD Nebula I reckon :thumb: what do you think:wave:


Taz looks stunning Mick. Like the fact it's been very naughty on double bar yellow lines also!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fidge

Cleaned up the 'Chrome' window trim with AutoGlym Metal polish and Autosol Metal polish, then put some Wax-Planet Red October WAX on them to protect them from more water stains. I also had a go at polishing the light swirl marks out of the rear lights with Meguiars Plastx. Both have improved but by no means perfect.


----------



## chongo

Moet1974 said:


> Taz looks stunning Mick. Like the fact it's been very naughty on double bar yellow lines also!! :lol::lol::lol:


Friends in high places mate:thumb:


----------



## ollienoclue

That Merc looks ace.

Just did a maintenance wash of the truck and the wife's Volvo.

House opposite were washing their Audi etc, typical bucket and sponge deal I was cringing the whole time.


----------



## Christian6984

Got wheels back from refurbishment the other day and put a layer of Collinite on them to protect them, forgot to clean the tyre soap off the inside of the rim but was going dark by time I got home. Car is a bit dirty again now from the motorway now.


----------



## VinnyTGM

Spent the day cleaning an A6 which a family member just purchased; wheels were taken off, decontaminated and sealed.
Body was washed and decontaminated and found the paint to be in good condition so gave it a hit of SRP followed by a few coats of wax.

The plastic pillars on the doors were horribly scratched though!










Nothing some menzerna fp 3800 on a chemical guys black pad couldn't handle..










And one quick shot of it finished just as its getting dark.



















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g

Nice weather today so a wash with carbon collective lusso, dried off, door shuts cleansed with AF rejuvenate and waxed with a dodo juice minty hybrid wax, interior hoovered, plastics cleaned with AF total, glass cleaned with AF crystal. 

Tyres deep cleaned, wheels cleaned with bilberry including barrels, using woolies, and the a coat of carbon collective hybrid, tyres dressed with meguiars endurance gel. 

Great relaxing day!


----------



## MDC250

Raining on and off today which is typical as I was wanting to try and further finesse the custom wax I've got in development with Jay from Obsession Wax. I'm being uber fussy with it as I may just have the one...or ten waxes after a cull at some point.

Given the inclement weather turned to a trusty LSP which makes application in the wet and even "drying" a doddle being Purity X. Hard to beat sheeting with zero effort when applied via foam lance.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

gave the ST a swill down as it was a bit dusty as one of the neighbours have had ther garage repointed





and finally got to try the Waximax quick finish QD too


----------



## Nidge76

Decided to give my car a bit of a Spring clean over the weekend as it was getting rather dirty.

I took the wheels off to give them a good clean and hit them with AutoGlanz Alkalloy at 5:1 followed by Car Chem Tar & Glue & Car Chem Revolt. I then sealed them using Car Chem Wheel Armour.

First time using these products and very happy with them.

While the wheels were off my wife very kindly cleaned the arches using BH Surfex at 10:1.

I then used the same dilution of Surfex to prewash the car. I wasn't worried about stripping the sealant as I was waxing anyway.

Car was shampooed with Car Chem 1900:1 before decontaminating the paint (Car Chem Tar & Glue & Car Chem Revolt)

I then clayed the car with BH medium clay. This was my first time with proper clay rather than a mitt and although short of time enjoyed using it.

I dressed the plastics & tyres & gave the exhaust a quick polish.

Finally I used Auto Finesse Rejuvenate to cleanse the paint before applying my new wax, Waxed Junkies Caked in Montan.

Before photo's:



















After photo's:

Unfortunately no after shots of the arches but must say the wife did a decent job 














































Thanks.


----------



## Richard1

Quick wash this morning before work, topped up the protection with BSD/CG V07 mix:



















The red is so intense in direct sunlight that it's "burning" the camera out!


----------



## Spuj

Gave the other halfs Mini a clean, coat of SRP and a coat of Dodos Hard Candy on the weekend. Quite pleased with the result, ran out of time to do the trim unfortunately so that will be next weekend hopefully.


----------



## DCC2017

Gave the S3 a quick maintenance wash and a top up of RYÜ Wax! Looking pristine once again! For 5 minutes anyway!!


----------



## RonanF

Absolutely love the colour of that S3, especially against the grey trim/wheels - looks ace!


----------



## Naith

Nice job VinnyTGM. Did you polish the piano black pillars by hand or machine? I haven't got a machine and I'm wondering if I could restore mine by hand...


----------



## alfajim

Doing a favour for a mate whilst I'm on holiday. So I've vacuumed the interior, steam cleaned, scotch guarded it and cleaned all the glass. Also apc'd the mats, scrubbed them. 
I'll do the outside on weds.


----------



## BrummyPete

Richard1 said:


> Quick wash this morning before work, topped up the protection with BSD/CG V07 mix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red is so intense in direct sunlight that it's "burning" the camera out!


Done my cx5 today, used krystal kleen2 shampoo, dried with my reaper then 2 coats of bsd/v7 mix, also done my wheel faces and exhaust tips with dlux 
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan11

Cleaned engine bay, door shuts and sills. Hoping to give it a proper good clean/detail over tomorrow once my wax and drying towel turn up!


----------



## VinnyTGM

Naith said:


> Nice job VinnyTGM. Did you polish the piano black pillars by hand or machine? I haven't got a machine and I'm wondering if I could restore mine by hand...


Thanks Naith, I polished them using a machine. A Das6 pro with a 4 inch black Chemical guys pad and menzerna fp3800 polish.
I've never tried doing them by hand but I imagine it would take quite a while to do.
Using the das 6 it took me close to 20 or 30 mins to do the four pillars.

Vinny

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

3 weeks since it's last clean I had a spare day to spend on the R.

Need to book in some time to do a 'proper' wash and detail and not just maintenance washes. The paint is starting to feel a little sandy in places - especially at the back. My rear windows have little shiny dots on them and the LSP is failing hard, I couldn't even use the metro vac today as the water hadn't beaded! I also need to get the wheels off, because the inside of the arches are disgusting and the wheels need re-coating too.

Car got a snow foam, rinse, 2 bucket wash, dry and then a quick once over with some Gyeon Cure. It's alright but it does leave some streakiness behind so I need to research if thats the product or maybe I'm using too much.

Anyway, looks good in the pictures! :grin:


----------



## DCC2017

ashleyman said:


> 3 weeks since it's last clean I had a spare day to spend on the R.
> 
> Need to book in some time to do a 'proper' wash and detail and not just maintenance washes. The paint is starting to feel a little sandy in places - especially at the back. My rear windows have little shiny dots on them and the LSP is failing hard, I couldn't even use the metro vac today as the water hadn't beaded! I also need to get the wheels off, because the inside of the arches are disgusting and the wheels need re-coating too.
> 
> Car got a snow foam, rinse, 2 bucket wash, dry and then a quick once over with some Gyeon Cure. It's alright but it does leave some streakiness behind so I need to research if thats the product or maybe I'm using too much.
> 
> Anyway, looks good in the pictures! :grin:


Looks gorgeous, but when you are seeing the light and upgraded to an S3? 

Haha just kidding! Love the Golf R too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

DragonCarCare said:


> Looks gorgeous, but when you are seeing the light and upgraded to an S3?
> 
> Haha just kidding! Love the Golf R too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had this one for a year and I'm not loving the black, thats for sure. Thinking about a change but no idea what would replace it, don't like the S3 interior. Don't like the facelift Golf R.

I guess I could get a different colour second hand Golf R but not too keen on doing that.


----------



## belloni

Not technically today, but on Sunday had a guy come round to detail the car, he started at 8am finished at 4pm. Very happy with the results and will be buying some basics to maintain the car myself instead of taking it to those hand car washes. The car has come out fantastically, not very good phone pictures but will get some more off the guy. Just my luck though started to rain as soon as he left...


----------



## VinnyTGM

Did some more work on the A6 over the last few days, treated the interior to a full detail. All surfaces were cleaned with interior shampoo and carpets were wetvacced.
Leather and plastics were conditioned/dressed. Lastly the glass was cleaned and the boot was shampooed and wetvacced also.

Engine bay was degreased and dressed and gave the wheels another coat of sealant.























































Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

This was done yesterday with Soft99 pearl and metallic wax


----------



## alfajim

Epic ^^

Washed, clayed, prima amigo'd, fusso'd a fiat panda.


----------



## techman56

chongo said:


> This was done yesterday with Soft99 pearl and metallic wax


That wax looks great on grey metallic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

After finishing a few jobs today, I finally got the Orion back together... so it was time for a good wash to get rid of some winter dust


----------



## LewisChadwick7

the OH and little were out for a few hours yesterday whe i got home from work so jumped at the chance to wash the FR again  was finished with a wipe down on OW enhance... that stuff really is gloss in a bottle!!! :argie:


----------



## alfajim

Washed and fusso'd v40 and xc60, also a fiesta. Then washed a passat.


----------



## Naith

Nice job @LewisChadwick7 ;-)

Btw, what's OW enhance???


----------



## Paul Nelson

I gave my dads v40 r design a 2 bucket wash, dried with MF towel then dressed the tyres and exterior trim with poorboys world bright tyre gel

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Naith said:


> Nice job @LewisChadwick7 ;-)
> 
> Btw, what's OW enhance???


This stuff

http://www.obsessionwax.com/enhance-montan-gloss-enhancer/


----------



## 0-MAT-0

chongo said:


> This was done yesterday with Soft99 pearl and metallic wax


Got a brand new tin of that in my garage ready to you on my new grey 420. Think I will give it a coat tomorrow. Looks fantastic. Was the application good?


----------



## Naith

steelghost said:


> This stuff
> 
> http://www.obsessionwax.com/enhance-montan-gloss-enhancer/


Mmm, yet another product to investigate!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

0-MAT-0 said:


> Was the application good?


Read all about it in here, post 1 was me, post 6 was chongo:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389461


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Naith said:


> Nice job @LewisChadwick7 ;-)
> 
> Btw, what's OW enhance???


cheers dude! it certainly adds to the bling currently on there with OCD nebula! 



steelghost said:


> This stuff
> 
> http://www.obsessionwax.com/enhance-montan-gloss-enhancer/


this is the stuff ^^



Naith said:


> Mmm, yet another product to investigate!


hahaha yep the list never ends..... :lol:


----------



## Kenan

Kinda on topic, kinda detailing..

My workmates van was smelly, so I sprayed some stripper sent to freshen it up for him which he was happy with.

He then forgets about it and picks his other half up from work. When she gets in the wind lifts the smell and he ask "whats that perfume your wearing?", of course she isn't and there is a very silent tense drive home.....And when he did remember he had to try to explain that the sent in his car was from me called stripper sent which didn't go very well. Gave me a giggle


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the Juke a maintenance wash this morning! 
Windscreen was a mess so got a polish with Ceri-glass, and then cos I felt like treating her she got a quick coat of Alien:51


----------



## alfajim

must get some of this alien 51, looks awesome on everything.


----------



## dchapman88

alfajim said:


> must get some of this alien 51, looks awesome on everything.


You really should, it's a dream to apply and remove, smells like a dream come true. Matt from OCD is an actual wizard


----------



## steelghost

Changed over the wheels on my brother's E61 550i (seriously ratty winter wheels to newly refurbished and sealed summers ):

Old:









New:









Two bucket wash, some APC on the shuts, window seals etc and ReVolt which reacted "fairly strongly" 

















Plan had been to finish the decon and get some FK1000P on there but rain stopped play early so we settled for some wet-applied protection in the form of some Gyeon Bathe+ applied with a wet washmitt (car had no protection at all so anything was better than nothing!)









Gyeon Bathe+ beading on the bonnet:









The car has had a hard life before my brother got it so it's in need of paint at both ends, so no sense in getting too precious about the paint! But it's in good nick mechanically and that 4.8 V8 is a peach so he's going to look to tidy it up as and when funds allow


----------



## MDC250

Quick run over on both cars, wanted to try QD from Dragon Car Care.


----------



## mac1459

the plan this morning was maintenance wash for both van & car.
first the van,
wheels & arches vp citrus
lower body & rear doors , vp citrus.
snow foamed,CG
2bm CG MR PINK,
dried with megs last touch.



the car was given the same


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> Gave the Juke a maintenance wash this morning!
> Windscreen was a mess so got a polish with Ceri-glass, and then cos I felt like treating her she got a quick coat of Alien:51


Looking mighty fine:thumb: get some Nebula on it mate


----------



## dchapman88

chongo said:


> Looking mighty fine:thumb: get some Nebula on it mate


Cheers mate, but I am actually a little ashamed to say I don't own any Nebula.

It's on the list but behind a few other bits....


----------



## chongo

dchapman88 said:


> Cheers mate, but I am actually a little ashamed to say I don't own any Nebula.
> 
> It's on the list but behind a few other bits....


:doublesho you should be ashamed


----------



## chongo

Went to my friends place today just to go through a couple of detailing things that we are going to need to get for a double car detailing week which is planned very soon on a Dodge Challenger big block V8 and a 1967 mustang fastback which only needs a single stage polish.

So today I taught my friend how to find out what polish and pad will remove swirls and light scratches so a test spot was carried out on the boot using (after paint readings) the Rupes yellow pad and yellow polish first, this removed some of the swirls but not all of them, so then I told him to step it up to the green pad and polish which removed all of the swirls and scratches (soft paint) so we where happy with this combo, then it was finished off with Carpro Essence on a gloss pad all on the Rupes mark 2.





A full write up will follow in April guys


----------



## HEADPHONES

Started a night time wash at 9.30pm.
It's been raining most of the day in Manchester but finally stopped about 9pm.
Gentle 2BM wash and a rinse.
Only had a coat of C2v3 on one side and BSD on the other 2weeks ago so along with the rain giving a good pre soak the dirt came off effortlessly.
Finished the rims and then it starts chucking down.
RESULT:thumb:......no need to give an extra rinse with de ionised water!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

got a couple of hours to play with late yesterday afternoon so got the FiST out and gave it a quick wash down and a layer of Auto Perfection Intensify read for next weekend as it's got its MOT.... please excuse my fingers sneaking in on a couple of the photos btw :lol:


----------



## mac1459

time in hand today so idea was to do all exterior trim, exhaust trims, rear diffuser, front grill, that did not go to plan , snow,sleet and rain showers.
Only got the exhaust trims done, broke out the Dremel and autosol to clean them ,finished with Brite max twins.


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta

Bought a used set of wheels for my fiesta van so Ive given them a thorough clean.... If anyone can recommend a good wheel wax it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jue

Spanish_Fiesta said:


> Bought a used set of wheels for my fiesta van so Ive given them a thorough clean.... If anyone can recommend a good wheel wax it would be much appreciated.


I use this mate :thumb:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/poorboys-wheel-sealant-cat15.html


----------



## Lexus-is250

Got out for a couple of hours yesterday morning. Used the Tfr then washed and a coating of wax. It was clayed last week so paintwork is lovely and smooth. Don't look bad for a ten year old. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d236591a7d3/20170321_141022.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d2362714db4/20170321_141041.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d2368347d6e/20170321_141056.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d236346250d/20170321_141135.jpg?
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d23699f321f/20170321_141122.jpg?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## barry75

Lexus-is250 said:


> Got out for a couple of hours yesterday morning. Used the Tfr then washed and a coating of wax. It was clayed last week so paintwork is lovely and smooth. Don't look bad for a ten year old. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d236591a7d3/20170321_141022.jpg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d2362714db4/20170321_141041.jpg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d2368347d6e/20170321_141056.jpg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d236346250d/20170321_141135.jpg?
> https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/58d23699f321f/20170321_141122.jpg?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Wish my ten year old car looked at good as yours.


----------



## Lexus-is250

barry75 said:


> Wish my ten year old car looked at good as yours.


Cheers fella. Not had it a year yet but it's nearly got 37k on the clock.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Despite deeply unhelpful weather managed to complete the first "proper" wash in over two months (has only had BH Auto Foam and jet washing off in between times) so was nice to remind myself what it looks like actually clean! Spent some time getting the wheels back to some semblance of decency, and then pulled it into the garage for drying and waxing.

Used Serious Performance Paint Cleaner on the bonnet, followed by a coat of FK pink wax #2685. Put a cheeky top up coat of this all over the rest of the car (except the roof, where I am destruction testing two coats of DSW over Cleanser Polish - see #beads thread for that!)

Most exciting but if the afternoon was first proper test of the Glare system with the DA. Front near side wing of the car has some quite bad scratches from some muppet cycling into the car hard enough to leave two small dents. I used a Scholl purple spider spot pad with Knockout, two coats, then two coats of Micro on a Scholl honey spot pad. Finally, two coats of Pro+ polish on the same honey spot pad. All applied via DAS6 Pro, spread at speed 1 and worked in at 3-4.

The results were remarkable given how little time I spent. The scratches are almost completely hidden, and I suspect could be totally gone with further applications of the system. Annoyingly I forgot to take a "before" picture, but here are some afters.









The first pic shows the gloss and level of flake pop (photos on my phone, lit by my LED floodlight).








Second pic shows the remains of the worst scratch - not gone but much reduced and now hard to spot whereas previously stuck out like a sore thumb.

All in all a very satisfying test, looking forward to seeing what it can do with the hedge rash on the remainder of the nearside panels


----------



## Wilco

I'm still trying to get my mojo back but I'm finding it hard to motivate myself at all at the moment. 
Anyways last week I got my hair cut and as my hairdresser has a lovely TTS that she NEVER cleans or takes care of at all I said the next decent day I'll clean it up a bit for you.

I hadn't intended to spend four hours on it though as its had a bump down one side so just planned a wash and vac out.

This turned into a full decon, clay, amigo and three layers of wax lmao.




































A coat of fifth element topped with two layers of Luminous. Looks good now and I'm looking forward to her reaction when she sees it.


----------



## chongo

Lovely finish mate and am sure she will be over the moon with it, I know I would.

Glad to see your keeping busy mate and getting stuck in. Top man.


----------



## Naith

You should be in for a few haircut 'credits' there!!!


----------



## Wilco

chongo said:


> Lovely finish mate and am sure she will be over the moon with it, I know I would.
> 
> Glad to see your keeping busy mate and getting stuck in. Top man.


It started coming back when I realised just what a state it was in. Couldn't just wash it, old habits die hard lol.

She's chuffed to bits with the results though.


----------



## Wilco

Naith said:


> You should be in for a few haircut 'credits' there!!!


Cut and colour for the Mrs. :thumb:


----------



## chongo

Wilco said:


> Cut and colour for the Mrs. :thumb:


And you:lol::thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

chongo said:


> And you:lol::thumb:


maybe even a cut & 'blow' :doublesho


----------



## Wilco

chongo said:


> And you:lol::thumb:


Gotta get rid of the grey somehow 



LewisChadwick7 said:


> maybe even a cut & 'blow' :doublesho


----------



## lukiep

Seeing as it was such a nice day for once decided to give the little fiesta a spring clean, 
wasn't particularly dirty but was well overdue a polish and some protection, First time i've used autoglanz's ceara wax, must say it's one of the nicest waxes i've used applies really easy and buffs off lovely.










[


















Really pleased with how it come out, especially how well the flake now pops


----------



## Richard1

Today I took my sister's Polo from this...










...to this...










(Most of the credit goes to PB Blackhole - I wanted to give it a proper machine polish but had a time restriction)


----------



## chongo

Well today I tried out the new hybrid wax from Soft99 called KIWAMI I got yesterday on Taz. I thought water block metallic & pearl was good but this stuff is fantastic again, really liking the Soft99 range so far, next time it will be their wheel dust blocker that I will use.


----------



## Blackwatch

I spent the last two days taking this 2014 Gold GTi from this....
































































With a fair bit of work I managed to get it looking a little better....


----------



## nichol4s

So this a few weeks back, track ready evo 6


----------



## ashleyman

Messed around with some new polish compounds and pads before I start my spring detail.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Used:
PM TFR
BH AF
BH AW
BSD
Dr Leather wipes

Used my Drinker towel for the first time, awesome drying capabilities, was great on the roof and bonnet, found it trickier to handle on the vertical panels. Think I'd prefer two smaller sized in the same material.

Pretty warm and found BSD grabby for the first time so will probably go back to applying to wet car.

Also used my Titan vac for the first time, great vacuum but don't like the attachments.

So not quite as satisfying a session as expected.


----------



## muzzer

Cleaned the GTi for the first time in months, didnt take any pictures as it is still filthy but my step son wanted me to show him how to clean his motorbike properly so i got distracted somewhat.


----------



## Paul Nelson

Yesterday my Fabia got a maintenance wash, as did my stepmums astra and i gave my dads volvo v40 a wash as well as a coat of autobrite cherry glaze, sorry for poor photos they were taken on my phone late in the afternoon so light wasnt the best light


----------



## Paul Nelson

Paul Nelson said:


> Yesterday my Fabia got a maintenance wash, as did my stepmums astra and i gave my dads volvo v40 a wash as well as a coat of autobrite cherry glaze, sorry for poor photos they were taken on my phone late in the afternoon so light wasnt the best light


Then today the Fabia got a hoover, wipe and dressing of all plastic surfaces, interior and exterior glass cleaned and passenger seat along with the front footwells being shampoo'd

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pee

Washed the abarth and gave it another coat of waxaddict quartz


Then gave the Fabia a wash and decontamination followed by a coat of autobrite cherry glaze and then a coat of waxaddict vitreo


----------



## steve_07

With today's weather I gave the wife's car a well deserved bit of tlc.

Usual 2 bucket method, full decon, followed by ODK pro cleanse and then 2 coats of Obsession Wax Dynasty. Glass coated with drop and roll, solution finish on the trim and trying bead juice on the alloys.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

prima amigo+blackfire black ice wax applied a few weeks ago and washed today with wowo's qd


----------



## Hereisphilly

Full decon, clay, cleanse, glaze and 2 layers of 121

When i get more time I'll crack the flex out but this is good enough for now





































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

No detailing today  

But only because I've dropped it off to have the roof and a door painted... 

I'm a bit nervous, but I know he'll do a decent job. 

I just hope I made the right decision to have the roof done black?!?!?!?


----------



## dchapman88

Sicskate said:


> No detailing today
> 
> But only because I've dropped it off to have the roof and a door painted...
> 
> I'm a bit nervous, but I know he'll do a decent job.
> 
> I just hope I made the right decision to have the roof done black?!?!?!?


What's your motor mate?


----------



## Sicskate

Well it's really not a special car...

It was given to me by my parents when my son was born because they didn't want me driving a new born baby around in a 200+hp punto GT.

So, its a Peugeot 307, but for some reason I really like it, Ican't seem to part with it?!?! 









I've owned it 7 years now and apart from tyres, it's hasn't cost me a bean in repairs


----------



## dchapman88

Well if it's special to you that makes it a special car! 

I like it wen cars are modified subtlety like that, and a sprayed roof to help break up the colour will look nice imo


----------



## Sicskate

I've added a pic of the old girl above


----------



## scooobydont

First play with Scholl s3 xxl and S40


----------



## JayMac

Spent 6 hours at it today and finished off with Phantom!









Poor picture in dying light!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Risdale

Like many I took advantage of the sun to give the beaST a much needed wash! She got quick washed over winter and munched a kerb so she was due some much needed TLC (although the alloy still needs fixed!)


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Used:
> PM TFR
> BH AF
> BH AW
> BSD
> Dr Leather wipes
> 
> Used my Drinker towel for the first time, awesome drying capabilities, was great on the roof and bonnet, found it trickier to handle on the vertical panels. Think I'd prefer two smaller sized in the same material.
> 
> Pretty warm and found BSD grabby for the first time so will probably go back to applying to wet car.
> 
> Also used my Titan vac for the first time, great vacuum but don't like the attachments.
> 
> So not quite as satisfying a session as expected.


Took a snap in car park, google photos tarted it up and delivered this, maybe the effort was worth it after all


----------



## Hereisphilly

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Used:
> PM TFR
> BH AF
> BH AW
> BSD
> Dr Leather wipes
> 
> Used my Drinker towel for the first time, awesome drying capabilities, was great on the roof and bonnet, found it trickier to handle on the vertical panels. Think I'd prefer two smaller sized in the same material.
> 
> Pretty warm and found BSD grabby for the first time so will probably go back to applying to wet car.
> 
> Also used my Titan vac for the first time, great vacuum but don't like the attachments.
> 
> So not quite as satisfying a session as expected.


The titan is great little hoover, but the hose and attachments suck balls

Buy this little kit and all your problems are solved. Just keep the plastic bit that connects to the hoover itself and swap the hose over to it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161825030931

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog

Life is seriously getting in the way at the moment, I am going to have till wait till Easter before I can have a proper play.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Hereisphilly said:


> The titan is great little hoover, but the hose and attachments suck balls
> 
> Buy this little kit and all your problems are solved. Just keep the plastic bit that connects to the hoover itself and swap the hose over to it
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161825030931


Very well put 

I think you've pointed me to that in another thread cheers, will deffo get one now and use the current hose for blowing only (when I've cleaned it).
Real shame as the unit itself is excellent and screwfix usually ok stuff


----------



## CaptainKirk95




----------



## Fidge

I gave the Merc another wash and applied WAX-Planet Ultra Violet. First time I've applied a hard WAX to a white car. It's not as easy as a black car, can't see where you've applied it.


----------



## 306dean

Managed to get both cars cleaned before the sun came around this morning. Need to do the black trim on the Volvo and finish getting some protection on it.
The focus is going next week so only gave it a quick wash.


----------



## Kam09

Maintanence wash finished with fk425 mixed with bsd


----------



## mikster

Nanolex si3d coated my 19" amg wheels. They are now ready for the summer


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 its last BIG bath before it's major detail next month.

First off I jacked up the car to jet wash the wheel arch liners and under the chassis followed by snow foaming the arches and under carriage before a full PW rinse. Then I washed the wheels,next I applied citrus pre wash to the cars cars body work then rinsed followed by a snow foam with what's left of Meguires hyper wash; then another rinse followed by the 2BM followed by yet another rinse then a blow dry with warm filtered air then I treated the carbon trim with Werkstat prime treated all plastics with Meguires all season dressing; cleaned the glass with Meguires glass cleaner the. To finish off I applied Meguires last touch spray detail. The interior wasn't too bad so I just gave the dash and nooks and crannies a blow out with warm filtered air and vaccumed the carpets and mats. I have carried some more mods to the car in which I'll post on my M2s subbtle mods thread at a later date


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick engine bay clean using g101 and infinity rubber wax









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

Gave my Caddy a full decon including removing overspray from the entire van (I'm a smart repairer so it gets it all the time) with BH clay, machine polished with PB black hole then 2 coats of OCD Alien 51 and a final coat of Nebula. First time using the OCD waxes, very pleased with the results 

It'll get covered in overspray and filth again at work tomorrow


----------



## 306dean

I managed to get some time early evening to get a coat of megs ultimate glaze & AG Extra Gloss Protection on another 4 panels of the Volvo....Only 3 more to go now. She's just a work horse and not in amazing cosmetic condition but does look good when she's had some TLC.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Saved my money as skint till end of the month so decided to do my first home wash since sept as normally get Cam at system clenz to do for me. Felt good doing myself again in the nice weather. Made a start on removing the winter crime  Plus finally got rid of step sister imposter finally after months & Sapphie can like her step sister again  

Just need to refill my DI Vessel after months of not using to save the water spot removal mission 2morrow now


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the fiesta it's summer prep so full decontamination last week and light machine this week to remove all old waxes and after my experimenting last week I decided on the following waxes

Finished With Obsession Dynasty, Luminous and OCD Nebula































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Today i got the LHS of this done. It just came back from a full GOLD valet. Net my mate i could get it much better so its game on!

Here it is after polishing. Ill get the RHS done tomoz then hopefully bring out tge gloss wednesday and LSP Thursday and Friday.



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpmadjohn

Still at it



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines

Put a couple of coats of spellbound three on the new post box before I put it in the wall









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Finally got round to using obsession wax dynasty wot a wax so easy to use and the finish speaks for itself










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leooo

Re dye on a fabric roof






































Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 306dean

My new Skoda Superb was delivered this morning, however 150 miles on the back of an open trailer in the rain has meant that it was absolutely filthy!

But hats off to the dealership for actually listening to me & not prepping the car.

However I've been busy doing other stuff today so haven't had chance to drive it yet, managed to get an hour or so late afternoon where I could get it washed & ready for me to prep it tomorrow (today).

Pre-wash: Serious Performance Citrus
Rinse
Wash: 2BM with BH Auto Wash
Rinse & Dry: Sonus Waffle Weave towel (need a new one so recommendations welcome)
Wheels Sealed: Autoglym EGP to give them some short term protection (Recommendations welcome on wheel sealant)
Tyre Dressing: Megs Endurance tyre dressing


----------



## A&J

Cleaned, decontaminated, clayed and protected my winter set wheels.




























They are ready for next year.


----------



## Slammedorion

Washed and hoovered on Saturday 
Added another coat of Blackfire all finish paint protection via hand on Sunday

A few pics taken this morning


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Maint wash and first time using Autoglanz Smooth Velvet, really liked it.

TFR, BH AF, 2BM with Sonax red summer then used the smooth velvet the same as I would BSD - sprayed on the wet car, spread/dried with a waffle, buffed with a plush.

Super slick during application and first wipe, buffing was really easy and brought up a really deep gloss. Not too keen on the smell and fouind the small bottle a bit fiddly but tiny things and will 100% use again.


----------



## richtea78

You can order Smooth Velvet in a range of smells I think


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Really? Good to know thanks, this was the last of an amazon voucher I was spending and no choice offered.


----------



## steelghost

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Maint wash and first time using Autoglanz Smooth Velvet, really liked it.
> 
> TFR, BH AF, 2BM with Sonax red summer then used the smooth velvet the same as I would BSD - sprayed on the wet car, spread/dried with a waffle, buffed with a plush.
> 
> Super slick during application and first wipe, buffing was really easy and brought up a really deep gloss. Not too keen on the smell and fouind the small bottle a bit fiddly but tiny things and will 100% use again.


I agree with you about the spray head and smell, but setting that aside it's good stuff.


----------



## richtea78

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Really? Good to know thanks, this was the last of an amazon voucher I was spending and no choice offered.


If you buy direct from them you can chose the smell and the colour!

https://auto-glanz.co.uk/smooth-velvet.html

There's about 10 of each so you can probably find something!


----------



## Slammedorion

Popped out in the Orion to stretch its legs after being off the road over winter

Once back home, I got the snow foam out, washed, dried and quick detailed it


----------



## Ben_W

No pictures but detailed the patio with my new Vax pressure washer i got in their sale (£69 instead of £179...)....Has come up like new which is good. Yes, i know it needs weeding at the front.....



Washed three of the 5 chariots, maintenance wash and qd for the Insignia, and just basic washes for the Mini and the hire Mazda. Going to need a whole weekend on the mini very soon. Paint is awful. This was on top of mowing lawns, going to the garden centre and spending lots of money on plants and a new hose, planting the plants, several tip trips and a night out on the beers last night.

Roll on bed time!


----------



## fatals

Detailed my interior and the engine bay, first time ever.


----------



## WallaceZS

I gave the car a quick clean after our holiday last week, didn't come up to bad and am pleased with the reflection shots even though they were just taken with my phone.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brick Top

Finally attacked the exhaust tips with some 0000 wire wool and AG metal Polish on the new car, it's an improvement but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't disappointed. Think they're too far gone unfortunately, unless anyone can recommend anything.


----------



## dan4291

Tried a new wax today, Wax Planet White Noise. Spreads really well, and really impressed with the finish! Also polished my A-pillars with Meguiars Ultimate Compound on a green CG pad and Meguiars 205 on a white CG pad. Also did a test spot on my bonnet, found that Meguiars 205 got rid of pretty much all swirl marks, which was reassuring! Didn't have time to do the whole car so one job for another time!


----------



## A&J

I scrapped some ladys tyre with our company car. Thank god nothing serious but it left me with this.










Looks bad I know... a quick wash, tar remover, polish and 15 min later and it looked like this










Like nothing ever happened


----------



## padhinbed

Unfortunetly no pics but spent 1/2 day yday and all of today giving the car it's spring clean. Wheels off, winters on and deep clen of the arches and brakes. Wheels deep cleaned and sealed with 2 coats of FK1000. Car cleaned today, decontam and a coat of FK1000 before putting the wheels back on. Arches treated, windows treated inside/out and new air freshner hung up. Ready for the summer ahead  (shame it's raining tomorrow!)


----------



## tossi

Spend 1/2 a day on my bimmer, then paint was in pretty good nick even after the winter so decided to do go once over with chemical guys black light on a microfiber finish pad followed with ReLoad, the wheel is treated with UNC-R 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fidge

Today I attempted my first ever machine polish of my car. Didn't manage to finish it, but got the boot, rear bumper, both rear quarters, drivers’ door and drivers’ front wing. I'll do the rest Monday as it's going to rain tomorrow. 

Products used:
Chemical Guys V34 on an Orange Quantum pad
Chemical Guys V38 on a Black Quantum pad
Gtechniq Panel Wipe
Wax-Planet White Noise


----------



## A&J

A&J said:


> I scrapped some ladys tyre with our company car. Thank god nothing serious but it left me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bad I know... a quick wash, tar remover, polish and 15 min later and it looked like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like nothing ever happened


And this was the ladys car









and after the same procedure









She was thrilled so I ended up polishing her front and back bumper too as it was scratched :thumb:


----------



## MrG47

Had a bit of free time and nice weather yesterday so my day went like this:
- applied Autoglym multi-use TFR with pump sprayer.
- Rinsed. 
- Iron-X on the wheels. 
-Rinsed. 
- Snow foamed with AB Magifoam. 
- Rinsed. 
- 2BM wash with Adam's wash pad and Chemical Guys shampoo. (First time using the wash pad: very impressed as it holds loads of water and shampoo and glides effortlessly on the paint under its own weight.)
- Rinsed. 
- Dried using Professor Plush towel. (Great product. Very impressed with its drying ability/quality/amount of water it can absorb). 
- QD all panels with Ultimate Detailer from Autopia. 
- Applied Soft99 Dark Fusso. One panel at a time with dwell time of 5min and damp applicator. Very easy to use and buff off.

Quite a good day and impressive beading this morning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chubbz

Handed the key back to one very happy owner on Friday....Credit to its owner, it was in good overall condition for a 14 plate KTM Adventure.

It had a full decon, safe wash, paint correction on the tank n plastics, followed by application of ACF50 & a ceramic.


----------



## Chubbz

Another glorious machine from last week.....a Harley Davidson V Rod. Once again, a full decon, to include addressing a corrosion issue on the frame, swing arm n wheels, safe wash then ACF50 prior to paint corrected and protection with a ceramic.


----------



## Slammedorion

It was very Pink



And now it's Red again



Another day on it tomorrow I think :thumb:


----------



## wayne451

Absolutely bugger all. :lol:


----------



## jumski

My first attempt on engine detailing :newbie:


----------



## barry75

Great job done on that engine clean,something I need to do on my own at some stage


----------



## Slammedorion

All finished today


----------



## Jue

Chubbz said:


> Handed the key back to one very happy owner on Friday....Credit to its owner, it was in good overall condition for a 14 plate KTM Adventure.
> 
> It had a full decon, safe wash, paint correction on the tank n plastics, followed by application of ACF50 & a ceramic.


Nice job :thumb:Very nice bike :argie:


----------



## Chubbz

Jue said:


> Nice job :thumb:Very nice bike :argie:


Thanks bud, appreciate your comments!👌


----------



## Fidge

As I didn't get to finish my machine polish at the weekend I was able to compare a worked on panel with an untouched one, and to my amazement I could actually see a difference in the reflection in the two panels, and on a white car too.


----------



## Slammedorion

Both cars finished and out in the sunshine


----------



## Wilco

Spent some time tidying up my old mans Volvo today. Six hours in total but totally worth it for his reaction afterwards.


----------



## ashers16

Snow foamed, 2bm, Clayed, 2bm, polished, waxed. 
Will finish it tomorrow.























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asim

ashers16 said:


>


Love that reflections shot. Great job!


----------



## ashers16

Still not perfect but better










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty

After first proper wash yesterday I stuck two coats of glasur on the new daily driver summit white sri corsa as it showed no protection in the rain over the weekend. Average results so need to break out the da and some serious correction, how cars get this bad in 12 months and 4000 miles I don't know.


----------



## Nidge76

Gave the Civic a wash today and decided to have a go with my new DA. Got kindly shown a few tips a few weeks ago but this was my first go on my own. Unfortunately I haven't got any pic's as it started to rain and I only did the bonnet as I was so slow.

I used a green hex pad with Sonax EX04-06 and then finished with a black hex pad with Sonax Final Finish. Not a patch on other people's work here by I was happy with my efforts. 

On a side note while I was polishing a lady who I have never seen before walked down my drive and asked what I was doing. I told her I was polishing my car and she asked how much I charge.

I told her I only do it for pleasure and she responded by asking me if I would pleasure her car!


----------



## alfajim

Washed and aquawaxed my mates volvo v40 cross-country


----------



## dchapman88

Guvnors car is at the end of its finance and is being returned to BMW tomorrow so he asked if I could give it a little spruce up before it went.

It was in a right state, but it wasn't a full on detail more of a valet.


























Washed with CG V07 shampoo to add some gloss back to the paint. After it was dried it was clayed lightly. 
TBH it needed a lot more love and a few passes with clay and fallout remover, paint was a disgrace.










Anyways the finished car ready for collection, not my finest moment but it's respectable to go back to a dealer.


























(excuse the extreme curbing on the alloys)


----------



## svended

Washed a neighbours car. 
She's putting it up for sale and wanted her to look presentable. 
The paint is in a rather poor state but after trying Poorboys Black Hole for the first time, she looks great. 






Got to say I'm liking Black Hole.


----------



## hyburnate

dchapman88 said:


> Guvnors car is at the end of its finance and is being returned to BMW tomorrow so he asked if I could give it a little spruce up before it went.
> 
> It was in a right state, but it wasn't a full on detail more of a valet.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/2d2097a3cfdc14c44914986340cb97b3.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/4e7388b42a03c600df13295a3a5831da.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/57f47b10835a16bc584adac9c9a44f89.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Washed with CG V07 shampoo to add some gloss back to the paint. After it was dried it was clayed lightly.
> TBH it needed a lot more love and a few passes with clay and fallout remover, paint was a disgrace.
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/b25f37e86ee68938414e3b8b339604b2.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Anyways the finished car ready for collection, not my finest moment but it's respectable to go back to a dealer.
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/8a0e69d97f9f413033b24cd45c411d15.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/906c2781a19fad96f1b2be30b784e4c6.jpg[IMG]
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170420/f5da85f4b3e028f0253e2cc801277cd1.jpg[IMG]
> 
> (excuse the extreme curbing on the alloys)[/quote]
> 
> Wouldn't the clay remove the gloss enhancers from the shampoo? :confused:


----------



## dchapman88

Pass. I do doubt it would though. 

It was finished with a coat of BSD anyway so I wasn't too concerned about gloss


----------



## Hereisphilly

hyburnate said:


> Wouldn't the clay remove the gloss enhancers from the shampoo?


Clay doesn't do anything to lsp, regardless of type

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Did the engine bay and dressed it with Infinity Rubber and Plastic Wax, turned out really well, also did a maintenance, and used Adams Detailing Spray for the 1st time and I'm really impressed, really glossy finish and had a shower of rain earlier the beading is brilliant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Finally got the wife's mini to an acceptable state.....

Fully clayed, compounded, then Black holed, then Chongo'd (OCD Alien:51 followed by Nebula) 

Photos are crap but it looks great. Love Black eyed purple. Such a great colour. Looks almost blue sometimes and the flake is great!


----------



## Slammedorion

Quickly cleaned up the old chaps Discovery


----------



## MDC250

Had a play with the Force...

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393525&share_type=t


----------



## herder

Had a real treat today. Done a lovely Morgan Roadster. Lots of chrome!!!


----------



## Theodordromer

changed to summer wheels and washed, clayed and finished with meguiars quik wax :thumb:

boring winter wheels.. 









Much better! :argie:


----------



## minimadmotorman

Gave the classics a bath on Sunday 

VP Citrus Pre-Wash
VP Advanced Neutral Snow Foam
Megs Gold Class wash with 2BM
Dried with my old drying towel and PB waffle towel for glass.

Both in need of a full decon, polish and wax but time dictates when you have young twins.


----------



## Wilco

Had a little time to play today so freshened up the motor. Usual wash routine with a coat of Amigo and two coats of Zymol Destiny on top. Loving the finish this gives!


----------



## scooobydont

Just a quickie from me, steering wheel treated to AG leather cleaner and balm (courtesy of macca666), centre treated with Autobrite hellshine 'the spray abyss' (courtesy of waxpack). Wheel doesn't look too much different in the pics but looks darker and matted as oppose to the shiny grey it has become. Feels good too.

Before:










After:


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Spent a quick hour and a bit using some of the EZ car care products I got this week.

Geo Gel, one of the best wheel cleaners ive used great cleaning and foams up really well, I like a foamy suddy wheel cleaner anyway but it done what its meant to do with very little effort.

Advanced snow foam... brilliant! Shifted so much dirt prior to paint contact, very impressed!

Supercharged shampoo, loads of suds, cleaned really well and smelt so good... winner!

For the price I paid in the sale I'm extremely impressed!

Would recommend!


----------



## Dagobert

Did a wash and wax today,coat of FK1000P.Picked up the camera and made some quality picture's instead of using the phone all the time.


----------



## steelghost

Dagobert said:


> Did a wash and wax today,coat of FK1000P.Picked up the camera and made some quality picture's instead of using the phone all the time.


Ironically your pics have been uploaded at very very low resolution


----------



## Dagobert

steelghost said:


> Ironically your pics have been uploaded at very very low resolution


Yes i saw it after posting.It was late and wanted to get to sleep  I will try A different uploader and get them bigger :thumb:


----------



## pajd

Was working until 6pm but managed to catch a few hours of daylight to start part 1 of my summer prep.

Picked up my new car last weekend and the paintwork was in decent nick but as with everyone else on here I want to put my own stamp on it.

Snow foam using farecla g3 shampoo. Rinsed off after 10 minutes
Car then washed with more of the G3 and fairy liquid.

I dd this as Im hoping it will strip whatever protection the dealer put on the car.
Then used tardis on it but not much tar on the car at all!
After another bit of snow foam the car was then given a bit of Iron Out.
White car turned purple while I spoke to my neighbour about the car. Power washed the Iron Out off and by then it was getting dark.

Weather permitting its Part 2 tomorrow - clay, polish and sealed


----------



## pajd

Part two was...
Clayed using a clay mitt and bar
Car washed and dried
Coat of AG srp (first time using this)
Then a coat of Zaino Z2 buffed off with Zaino Z6 followd by the same again.

Not the best pic but it was just starting to rain so just took a quick one on my phone


----------



## Gedo

Quick wash yesterday but ran out of time to dress the tyres and do the exhaust tips. Done today...

Tips polished using Autosol and tyres dressed with AG gel.


----------



## Wilco

That's a lovely motor.


----------



## Serkie

Maintenance wash today with a cheeky coating of old skool Finish Kare FK1000P, I forgot how good this stuff was!

So easy to work with and leaves and incredibly deep finish. Love it.


----------



## RonanF

Spent 5 or 6 hours on the car today. Washed, de-tarred, de-ironed (god I hate the smell of Iron-X!), clayed and then I gave it a coat of recently acquired Soft 99 Fusso. It was easy to apply and remove once applied very thinly. It's not massively glossy, but I think it left a very nice finish. Thankfully, no rain here today so didn't get to see its famous water action.


----------



## ShineQuest

RonanF said:


> Spent 5 or 6 hours on the car today. Washed, de-tarred, de-ironed (god I hate the smell of Iron-X!), clayed and then I gave it a coat of recently acquired Soft 99 Fusso. It was easy to apply and remove once applied very thinly. It's not massively glossy, but I think it left a very nice finish. Thankfully, no rain here today so didn't get to see its famous water action.


Stunning!


----------



## steelghost

Gave the car a wash then had a go at polishing the front passenger door. It's had an episode with a hedge and another with a cyclist, so there are some deep marks that are not coming out no matter what. However there was also some swirls and wash marring, lighter marks etc. So I set to with Scholl's S20 Black on a purple spider pad. Very easy stuff to use and although I think I could have got a wee bit more clarity out of the finish, for a first attempt with the new pads I was pretty chuffed. I could *not* get the polish residue off cleanly without a spritz of BH Cleanser Fluid though. Tried a 15% IPA dilution but that literally just beaded up over the residue and ran off. 

All that aside, I'm afraid I have no pics but you can all imagine what 80% correction looks like on metallic black, right? 
Only my second go at proper paint correction so plenty of practice to go, deliberately started off with the worse panel on the car. Just need to get the technique a bit more effective now, took absolutely ages to get ready to actually get the DA going (although I also decontaminated the rest passenger door ready for hopefully another polishing session in the not too distant future). 

Also had a first go with newly acquired Britemax Vantage wax. It went on easy, spread well, came off a doddle. Just need some better light to appreciate the finish


----------



## Dagobert

Serkie said:


> Maintenance wash today with a cheeky coating of old skool Finish Kare FK1000P, I forgot how good this stuff was!
> 
> So easy to work with and leaves and incredibly deep finish. Love it.


Used the FK1000P for the first time last week and i cant agree even more And the car,is that A Masarati Quatro porte?


----------



## Serkie

Hi Dagobert, glad you like 1000P as well. I like trying new stuff but find myself going back to this stuff. Tried and trusted.

The car is a Maserati GranTurismo Sport, I've posted a Showroom threads before if you want a better look.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387573


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Gave the Focus a quick going over with some Ez products that I purchased in the sale!

Didn't think much to the geo gel wheel cleaner but the chrome (spray wax) and gloss boss were brilliant!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Testing & playing for me - did some tests between Opt GPS and Black Max to assess cut and finish vs some finish and med cut polish. Interesting results. Then had a play with Sonos NPT - polished the bonnet on SWMBO's car and experimented with application and buffing times. Then it rained and it was great to watch it shed 99% of the water as soon as it stopped raining while even the vertical side panels with BSD were still covered!


----------



## bradleymarky

Did my fat sister in laws car with britemax blackmax and pretty impressed with the results.


----------



## shine247

Topped up the Sirius Dark, just caught these around 6pm when i had finished.










Nice how the sky appears so blue at the top before the real thing.










Edit

Speaking of which I see they have 33% off with MAYDAY33 today if anyone misses the post by Bizcam


----------



## wayne451

I used Collinite 915 for the first time today. I've used 845 before and think it's great stuff so when some 915 cropped up on here I snapped it up.

I'd read a lot of posts on here saying it's hard to buff off but I found it a doddle which surprised me. Damp sponge applicator and did 2 panels, buffed off the first, applied to the third panel then buff off the 2nd etc.


----------



## ah234

shine247 said:


> Topped up the Sirius Dark, just caught these around 6pm when i had finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice how the sky appears so blue at the top before the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> 
> Speaking of which I see they have 33% off with MAYDAY33 today if anyone misses the post by Bizcam


I'm so weak ended up buying a pot of Morpheus and some shampoo  impending sales thread to clear out some of my massive wax build up lol


----------



## Garybooth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

ah234 said:


> I'm so weak ended up buying a pot of Morpheus and some shampoo  impending sales thread to clear out some of my massive wax build up lol


I need to look after your card. :lol:


----------



## ah234

shine247 said:


> I need to look after your card. :lol:


Definitely !!! :lol:


----------



## RicardoB

Cleaned the inside of the wings. As they are bolt on was easier to take them off and do them.

Just used Demon Shine dirt shifter - Anything that wasn't cleaned off with that was then hit with some tar-x






























Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Dodo Juice DAS-6, Flexipads White (now pink) Hex Pad, Menzerna 3in1.


----------



## iannidan

Some numpty had caught the rear end of the bumper, got rid of the black rubber marks with a magic erasure, then went over it using Menzerna pf 2400, followed this with Autoglym finesse revitalise refine. Hasn't got it all off as it will need a respray, but happy with the results.






























Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagobert

Serkie said:


> Hi Dagobert, glad you like 1000P as well. I like trying new stuff but find myself going back to this stuff. Tried and trusted.
> 
> The car is a Maserati GranTurismo Sport, I've posted a Showroom threads before if you want a better look.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387573


It definitely wont be mine last time using the FK1000P either!
Beautiful car!Wont see that one drive by real often:car:


----------



## scooobydont

Wee accident with some QD. I applied it to a hot bonnet which left me with a patchy aftermath that would not buff out. A quick spritz with BH cleanser fluid (really impressed with the BH products I have tried so far!), reapplied my OCD nebula and all was well with the world again, enough so I took the car for a quick blast. :driver:

Nebula re-applied, sorry no before pic, was in a mad rush to fix the baked on QD:










Gratuitous driving pic:


----------



## RonanF

Love those wheels, they add so much to the look of the car.


----------



## FallenAngel

Did my spring\summer detail,
AF Tough Prep
Gyeon Prep
Car Pro Essence
1 coat of Fusso
1 coat of Soft99 Authentic Premium
Not bad for 4 years old DD I guess


----------



## Jack R

I'm guessing your not in the uk as the sun is shining:lol:


----------



## FallenAngel

JR1982 said:


> I'm guessing your not in the uk as the sun is shining:lol:


Nope, I'm from Bosnia and Herzegovina, balkan country. We get a lot of sunshine here, but nothing else


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the lazy Lexus a bit of a tidy up.

* Power maxed traffic film remover 
* Autoglym Shampoo conditioner
* Hand polished with Bilt Hamber cleans and polish and followed by Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.

Starting to really enjoy the colour as I've had black cars for years. Silver is very forgiving, but compared to the condition that it was in when I first got it, it's so much better now.

It's just turned ten years old now and only has 37k on the clock so will probably outlast me.

Last photo is of the day I got it in August 2016. Quite happy with the improvement since then 



















































Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Risdale

Well as they say: Sun's out, Guns out! So I duly obliged by cracking out the foam gun at my parents for the last time before I move into the house I've bought. Although the cleanliness lasted all of an hour as you'll see in picture 3... damn birds...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Couldn't stand the level of dust any more so a quick foam and rinse, not perfect but 80% better.
Also used my screwfix vac to dry and it blew me away how good it was.

(See what I did there :lol: )


----------



## PugIain

I gave the RCZ a spruce. Gave a couple of scratches a tickle and _tried_ to clean the greasy spooge off the leather dash.


----------



## Soul boy 68

JR1982 said:


> I'm guessing your not in the uk as the sun is shining:lol:


The number plate is a bit of a give away


----------



## Jack R

Soul boy 68 said:


> The number plate is a bit of a give away


Didn't even look at that oops


----------



## dankellys

Day off work today and the sun is out, so gave the Juke a good detailing after far too long without!



















Tapatalk!


----------



## svended

Gave Piglet a good wash. 
Neighbours a few doors down are doing some building and there's some demolishing going on at the other end of the street.

Wheels, filthy. 

Bilt Hamber Autowheels on the wheels and car washed in Gtechniq UVwash, rinsed and dried.


----------



## TGi

Nothing fancy just gave the motor a foam with angel wax snow foam a dry and a coat of soft 99 fusso









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

All clean yet again :detailer:





A few taken outside this morning


----------



## bradleymarky

I was only going to give the car a wash but the wife's driving me mad, she's going to see bruno mars tonight so she's pacing the house in anticipation...... so the quick was turned into 3 hours outside washing, tar removing, korrosol, claying and washed again followed by gtechniq c2v3.


----------



## A&J

I polished and Gloss coated a new BMW M1


----------



## Hufty

*TAC systems one step master sealant*

I had a go with this after ordering over Easter.

So did the summer detail on the misses motor a 15 plate Mercedes gla in orient bronze. Now her indoors had it stargarded when she bought it against my better advice, but until now it has not had any abrasive products applied. It was looking a bit swirly and in need of a lift, so broke out the da and did a single stage with orange hex pad and prima swirl after fallout remover and a going over with Wowo clay mitt. So was very pleased with how the paint came up.

Then went over the whole car by hand with the TAC gloss enhancing polish, applied nice and easy and came off ok but seemed to add a little drag to the paint so not as smooth as after the machine polish. I also felt it dulled the gloss slightly.

So next step wS the 1 step sealant, went on nice and easy and chose to follow instructions on the sticky thread of apply to 3 panels then buff. At first it seemed streaky so swapped to a shorter pile MF which helped, but it still wasn't a breeze. It took me virtually the whole car to 'master' it, so I'd say it's more like two panels. You have to catch it just right too long and it's a little tough too short and it's streaky.

In the end I was happy with the result although I still feel it wasn't as glossy as just after the machine polish. I hoping once it cures a little longer that the finish will develop, it did leave the paint nice and slick though. I m a big fan of quartz max and use it as a drying aid and recently used the ceramic coating from TAC which I liked, so was expecting great things from this as it is described as 'quartz max on steroids'.

He's a few after pics


----------



## 306dean

Gave the superb a clean yesterday, 1800 miles without a wash (3 weeks).

Before




After



Currently trying some new tyre dressing, Genie car care sent me a sample of their tyre balm to try, looks great but let's see how it lasts.


----------



## BrummyPete

Gave my new car a quick wash and used purple haze on the wheels worked pretty well









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

Finished off with the DA and Menzerna 1 step then a coat of G3 super gloss paste wax. Trims and glass still to do!
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

You literally turned the car upside down:lol:


----------



## Ben_W

I detailed my head in the southern Spanish sun.....

Got rid of all the white blooming and turned it back to a nice shade of red.....


----------



## pajd

Weather is amazing. Intend to do my wheels shortly even though I'm half cut


----------



## steelghost

pajd said:


> Weather is amazing. Intend to do my wheels shortly even though I'm half cut


What could possibly go wrong!


----------



## Fruitcake

pajd said:


> Weather is amazing. Intend to do my wheels shortly even though I'm half cut


Pmsl I was tempted to have a couple whilst washing the car but decided to wait until I'd finished  certainly feeling the effects now, happy days.

So today's effort was the first maintenance wash on the Rocco following a Gyeon Mohs coating last week, I'm happy with how glossy it looks 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jue

A&J said:


> You literally turned the car upside down:lol:


Best way of getting rid of all them bits in the cracks :lol:


----------



## f4780y

Great day detailing in the May sunshine. Outside only needed an ONR wash prior to getting a fresh coat of Wax and a spritz of QD. Inside got the full treatment.
Fun fun fun!


----------



## orangeross

Wheels cleaned with hot soapy water and an old wash mit,snow foamed,rinsed then washed with Megs gold class shampoo,rinsed and dried then windows cleaned inside and out with megs glass cleaner.


----------



## Abarth595

Snowfoam and 2BW. Wheels done with AF Revolution and tyres finished with AF Satin Tyre cream. Dry off then Wowos QD, Barebones under wheelarches. OCD Nebula seems to be holding up well considering car not washed for 4 weeks. Look as good as new again.


----------



## wayne451

Gave the Peugeot a quick 'maintenance wash', quickly dried it then gave it a coat of Zymol Glasur, Poorboys bold and brite on the tyres and a quick vac inside.


----------



## harry.jackson

Little maintenance wash today.

Snow Foam - Espuma Activo Snow Foam
Wheels - Espuma Revolution 
Tyre Cleaner - Megs Super Degreaser
2BM - Megs Wash & Wax in wash bucket
Air blown dry - Titan Vac (Screwfix) fantastic piece of kit. *Highly recommended*
Tyre Dressing - Adams Tire Shine


















Needed to do something about the exhaust on my Tiguan. No before photos but believe me it was in grubby shape! 46k miles on this and I don't think it's been touched. So, out came the 2500 grit wet and dry. Wet sanded to a haze. Then polished by machine using Silverline Rotary with a polishing pad. Auto Glym used as polish. Finished with 2 coats of FK1000p.










Sheeting is still fantastic from Soft99 King of Gloss. 3rd week since application 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kam09

Maintance wash then finished off with soft99 water block extra gloss dark & metallic version


----------



## steelghost

Abarth595 said:


> OCD Nebula seems to be holding up well considering car not washed for 4 weeks.


That's probably the reason it's holding up so well....washing a car is one of the things that actually wears the wax off the paint!


----------



## alfajim

Washed, clay mit, polished with gtech glass Polish, power maxed glass cleaner, then put some G1 on the front and back glass. 
Just need to wax for summer now.


----------



## 306dean

Kam09 said:


> Maintance wash then finished off with soft99 water block extra gloss dark & metallic version


How is the soft99 water block? I've just ordered a 30ml pot to try out.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

306dean said:


> How is the soft99 water block? I've just ordered a 30ml pot to try out.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389461


----------



## pajd

Managed to get my alloys done after work lastnight

Brushes used were wheel woolies, EZ brush, small detailing brush
Washed with AG body shampoo
AutoSmart Smart Wheels (this stuff is brilliant)
Tardis
AF Iron Out
The sealed with FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant

It was getting dark so only managed one coat of FinishKare. Will apply another coat at the weekend


----------



## shine247

Having identified that Illusion was giving my car a gold patina I stripped everything off the car on Saturday and today applied a 2nd layer of Enduracoat which was my favourite sealant before I dabbled with varous top end waxes. I had subdued the gold look with Sirius dark but not fully.

Anyway, today in the sun the car looked the best it has for ages and it always looks fine, the flake was really standing out, it was over the whole car, not just where the sun was hitting at the right angle. No gold either, cannot believe the difference.


----------



## Blackwatch

Ive not posted in a few weeks due to being busy at work but here are a few shots of some work done on a BMW M 140 Coupe I finished tidying up the other day.

The boot before...










During.....










and after










And finally a reflection shot of the roof.










Excuse the poor quality images but I am having to use my phone rather than the camera.


----------



## Or6699

Blackwatch said:


> Ive not posted in a few weeks due to being busy at work but here are a few shots of some work done on a BMW M 140 Coupe I finished tidying up the other day.
> 
> The boot before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally a reflection shot of the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the poor quality images but I am having to use my phone rather than the camera.


looking great!! :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Sorted my hairdressers car out for her AGAIN!! SHe parks under a tree at home so the car gets bombarded with twigs ,berries and bird crap. Worst bit is she never ever cleans it either.
Here's a few before and afters


























a bit of hard work later


----------



## Jue

Wilco said:


> Sorted my hairdressers car out for her AGAIN!! SHe parks under a tree at home so the car gets bombarded with twigs ,berries and bird crap. Worst bit is she never ever cleans it either.
> Here's a few before and afters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a bit of hard work later


That finish looks amazing :thumb: Nice job :buffer:


----------



## alfajim

Washed and bsd'd v40, xc60, fiesta and washed, clayed and fusso'd a passat cc.


----------



## Theodordromer

Removed some swirls yesterday.... Pretty much the whole car was covered by them.



















sorry for bad pictures :newbie:

used Menzerna PF 2200 with an orange hex pad and the car is swirl free:thumb:


----------



## pajd

Maintenance wash which allowed me to add my second coat of Zaino Z2 followed by Z6


----------



## _Si_

interior for me today, concentrating on the driver's seat. Leather done with AF Hide and then treated with Gtechniq L1.

50/50, not too dirty









Almost done, second coat of L1 to come tomorrow









Mats and carpets cleaned with Scotch-gard cleaner, plastics done with AF Total


----------



## pajd

Bought my car 3 weeks ago. Full leather inside. Dealers valet team told me water and a cloth is all you need to clean leather
No chance lol. Bought Dodo Juice supernatural leather cleaning kit. Gave the seats a good clean today. Microfiber cloth was very dirty when I had finizhed. Seats have a nice matt finish now and car smells fresher too.
Very impressed with the DJ kit


----------



## Spike85

sealed the wheels with C5 today. only used about 6-7ml to do them all. maybe i haven't used enough but it just seemed to spread really well. Not sure if i can use the C5 anywhere else like the brake callipers or do another coat on the faces of the wheels.

how to take a screen shotcertificity.com

picture sharingcertificity.com


----------



## Hereisphilly

Spike85 said:


> sealed the wheels with C5 today. only used about 6-7ml to do them all. maybe i haven't used enough but it just seemed to spread really well. Not sure if i can use the C5 anywhere else like the brake callipers or do another coat on the faces of the wheels.
> 
> how to take a screen shotcertificity.com
> 
> picture sharingcertificity.com


C5 = C4 = C1 so yeah you can use it anywhere else you need, callipers and exhaust are good places to start, as well as trim or any glossy B pillars etc

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike85

Perfect thank you. will be polishing the exhausts tomorrow and getting them sealed.


----------



## Leooo

_Si_ said:


> interior for me today, concentrating on the driver's seat. Leather done with AF Hide and then treated with Gtechniq L1.
> 
> 50/50, not too dirty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done, second coat of L1 to come tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mats and carpets cleaned with Scotch-gard cleaner, plastics done with AF Total


That is truly great work!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mickmills

My word that is a good job !!!


----------



## bigman27

Gave my car a full going over last week, first time ever claying a car, followed by dodo juice lime prime by hand, topped off with 2 coats of dodo juice blue velvet. Today just a quick jetwash to blast off the dust, then a rub over with a sonax bsd/ adams detailer mix.


----------



## cargainz

Wilco said:


> Sorted my hairdressers car out for her AGAIN!! SHe parks under a tree at home so the car gets bombarded with twigs ,berries and bird crap. Worst bit is she never ever cleans it either.
> Here's a few before and afters
> 
> a bit of hard work later


Good work. Lately I've had to say no to family as I can't keep cleaning their car if its left under a tree at home and at work. Tree sap, pollen, bird bombs, paint feels like a crocodile's skin you can imagine what it looks like. Comes off when PW but point is take more effort not to leave car under trees 24/7


----------



## acrebo

I have to park mine under a tree 99% of the time. So demoralising the morning after a good clean!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Turfed out the TVR from the garage yesterday to give the 208 some loving for today where it was on the Peugeot club stand at the Basingstoke festival of transport....




Gave the TVR a quick wash....then it ****ed it down with rain!

Deep cleaned all the arches (no pics) the engine bay then gave it a quick once over with Chemical Guys Butter Wet Wax on the Rupes followed up with a coat of Bouncers 22. Interior got a full clean too.


----------



## steelghost

Applied Carpro DLUX to the front fogs, scuttle panel and wiper arms, wing mirror trims, B-pillar trims and all the window rubbers and seals on both sides of the car. Oh, and my pressed plates, and the front trim where the number plate attaches.

Have about ¼ bottle left now (did wheels with it last summer) so should be enough to do front and rear lights once I get them polished, plus the front grille once I've cleaned and dried its many nooks and crannies


----------



## Wilco

cargainz said:


> Good work. Lately I've had to say no to family as I can't keep cleaning their car if its left under a tree at home and at work. Tree sap, pollen, bird bombs, paint feels like a crocodile's skin you can imagine what it looks like. Comes off when PW but point is take more effort not to leave car under trees 24/7


It is a little frustrating but I'm just trying to keep active. She also works 3 jobs too so keeping her car clean is the last thing on her mind tbf, plus she's a lovely lass so its no major chore. Its filthy again now mind :lol::lol:


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just a wash, wheels cleaned, tyres cleaned and dressed, rubber seals treated with sonax gummi pfleger and finished with midnight sun instant detailer as a drying aid



















yeh i know there swirls but i dont machine polish was to ngive an idea of the flake with prima amigo + black ice


----------



## youngwangie

I used Smart polish Pro, Waterless Wash&Wax. Have to Say I'm very impressed. Reason I tried it is. Thought about when we go on Holiday to Newquay Cornwall. You can't give it a wash can you. This is well worth using. Its a lot safer than a Car wash 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

youngwangie said:


> I used Smart polish Pro, Waterless Wash&Wax. Have to Say I'm very impressed. Reason I tried it is. Thought about when we go on Holiday to Newquay Cornwall. You can't give it a wash can you. This is well worth using. Its a lot safer than a Car wash
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Off to Newquay Friday and I have a bottle of CarPro Echo2 to take!

Them seagulls best stay away from my roof!


----------



## Blackwatch

One of the directors has bought his wife a new to her car. A 2011 Range Rover Vouge, a ( soon to be ) nice example. However the previous owner must have had the mindset of the rain water will wash it. Also the must have annoyed someone pretty badly as there are several deep scratches, all over the car.

Todays job was to try and rescue the bonnet, so after a good wash and decon we started with this



















After several hours work I have managed to get it to this stage.....



















On Monday I hope to refine it then start on the doors and wing.....


----------



## dchapman88

Excuse the ropey pics, taken on an iPad with what seems to be the worst camera available 

Had my mate drop off his bike wheels today which he's had sprayed. 
Colour might not be to everyone's liking but he wanted different.

I gave them a thorough wash down and spray over with Gyeon Prep. Coated with a sealant and allowed to cure. Did this twice. Light wipe over with gyeon cure to help to long term curing process.

Tyres were given a thorough clean down to help restore their black, and then tyre edges were given two brushing coats of CG Extreme Shine Tyre Dressing. 
Not a bad finish in the end, decent levels of gloss from the garage lighting. Looks much better in person


















Edit: wheels got fitted today, bike looks pretty awesome now


----------



## 306dean

Blackwatch said:


> One of the directors has bought his wife a new to her car. A 2011 Range Rover Vouge, a ( soon to be ) nice example. However the previous owner must have had the mindset of the rain water will wash it. Also the must have annoyed someone pretty badly as there are several deep scratches, all over the car.
> 
> Todays job was to try and rescue the bonnet, so after a good wash and decon we started with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After several hours work I have managed to get it to this stage.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Monday I hope to refine it then start on the doors and wing.....


What was your process. I have some similar scratches down the side of my Volvo that I wish to try and remove or at least get looking slightly less visible.

Today was a maintenance wash on the Skoda then a coat of Soft99 Water block.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

not quite today but yesterday evening i got a few hours to myself so managed to give the Leon a nice spruce up  washed dried as usual, stripped the old wax off and applied some poorboys black hole that I've not used in a very long time via DA and black lake country pad then topped off with BMD waxes sirius dark that I've had for 2.5 years nearly and never used somehow! Brilliant wax to use and left a lovely finish!


----------



## Jue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> not quite today but yesterday evening i got a few hours to myself so managed to give the Leon a nice spruce up  washed dried as usual, stripped the old wax off and applied some poorboys black hole that I've not used in a very long time via DA and black lake country pad then topped off with BMD waxes sirius dark that I've had for 2.5 years nearly and never used somehow! Brilliant wax to use and left a lovely finish!


Nice Job :buffer:


----------



## eddscott

First attempt at a proper clean. 2017 WRX STI


----------



## Slammedorion

Washed the new family daily after putting some miles on it :detailer:







Just cleaned the windows inside properly, washed, quick detailed, and alittle tyre dressing for now :driver:


----------



## Blackwatch

I made a start on the Quattro's big clean....it was damn hot this afternoon so only did a little bit.



















On a different not would anyone know how to polish the manifold up?


----------



## Or6699

306dean said:


> What was your process. I have some similar scratches down the side of my Volvo that I wish to try and remove or at least get looking slightly less visible.
> 
> Today was a maintenance wash on the Skoda then a coat of Soft99 Water block.


great color of the skoda!!


----------



## A&J




----------



## dchapman88

A day at the beach yesterday meant that it's a sand removal operation today. 
Gave her an exterior wash and QD wipe down and then interior got an APC wipe down, seats cleaned with DR Leather, trims and plastics all treated to OLD cabin, fabrics given a spritz of ValetPro Enzyme, glass cleaned with Dodo Juice clearly menthol, carpets and everything I could was hovered with the Dyson!
End results are quite pleasing but sand is an absolute nightmare. 























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Maintenance wash, wipe down with one of my new purchases, Finish Kare's FK425 QD. This is one of those "where have you been all my (detailing) life?" products - great as a drying aid, removes any slight water spotting, leaves a nice shine and slick paint, smells nice and even has a decent spray head. But it's not thick or sticky and just disappears when lightly buffed. Highly recommended (and yes, for the old hands I am hilariously late to the party ).

Also dressed the tires with another new purchase, Carpro PERL. Time will tell on durability, but it went on easily and the look is a nice inky black, slightly satin sheen look - dressed, but not in your face about it.

Couple of afters:

























(If you're thinking the wing looks hazy in the third pic it's because there's a coat of Auto Glanz Synth-Seal curing on it :thumb


----------



## Kam09

+1 for fk425 it's epic especially if you have to park on a dusty road! So glad I have a gallon of it!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Gave SWMBO's car a bit of love today.

VP Citrus Pre-wash
VP Advanced Neutral Snow Foam.
VP Bilberry wheel cleaner.
G3Pro Body Prep Shampoo and 2 Bucket wash
VP Dragons Breath fallout remover 
G3Pro Clay Mitt
SRP applied with DA and by hand in the tight bits
Soft 99 Fusso Coat

Still got the glass and trims to dress but not bad for an afternoon's work.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeyz

Got the Leon done yesterday - bloody crap weather today!


----------



## Wilco

I took on a bit of a challenge this week. The old you cant polish a t**d comes to mind. My neighbours daughter who I've known since school asked is there anything I can do to make her car look a little better? A 15 year old Picasso that hasn't been washed for over a year was always going to be fun lol.


















a few hours later and she's looking a lot better!



























All in all I'm quite pleased with how it came out and she was absolutely delighted.


----------



## Jue

Wilco said:


> I took on a bit of a challenge this week. The old you cant polish a t**d comes to mind. My neighbours daughter who I've known since school asked is there anything I can do to make her car look a little better? A 15 year old Picasso that hasn't been washed for over a year was always going to be fun lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few hours later and she's looking a lot better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I'm quite pleased with how it came out and she was absolutely delighted.


Another nice Job for you Wilco :buffer: I bet she was delighted, you did it proud :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Wait till you see the car I'm working on tomorrow. It's in appalling condition lol


----------



## ah234

Wilco said:


> Wait till you see the car I'm working on tomorrow. It's in appalling condition lol


For a year without a wash that Citroen doesn't look to bad to me lol. I feel mine looks worse after a week in winter

Great turnaround  looking forward to seeing the next project!


----------



## steelghost

ah234 said:


> For a year without a wash that Citroen doesn't look to bad to me lol. I feel mine looks worse after a week in winter
> 
> Great turnaround  looking forward to seeing the next project!


It's like hair, if you don't wash it for a while it starts to clean itself!


----------



## Wilco

ah234 said:


> For a year without a wash that Citroen doesn't look to bad to me lol. I feel mine looks worse after a week in winter
> 
> Great turnaround  looking forward to seeing the next project!


We had a lot of rain a couple of weeks ago and I think it helped a lot, it doesn't do much mileage but still its a long time without a proper clean.


----------



## FallenAngel

Sorted the interior of my mates car, it was disgusting, it is an older Ml , this one was a proper mess. Sorted the plastics, leather, and evertlything except carpets, and do not have the right tools for that job. One pic to show before and after.


----------



## ashleyman

Last week but cleaned my Golf.


----------



## Wilco

Looks mint pal.


----------



## Jue

ashleyman said:


> Last week but cleaned my Golf.


Looks nice. Looking at getting my Black, Transit Custom Sport wheels powder coated black.


----------



## mickmills

that was a good job, in the old car valeting days I loved these jobs as you could show the customer a real improvement well done


----------



## Kam09

Applied carpro dlux to my brand new alloys, alloys still in the box and not on the vehicle yet which made the job a lot easier! My first ever ceramic coating of any kind


----------



## Wilco

So as I alluded to yesterday I had a friends Clio to tidy up a bit today. She lives down a country lane and parks under trees so you can imagine the issues with it.










































So as you can see I had a little work to do. We've had heavy rain on and off today as well which changed my plan of attack as I had to work in my garage and the light isn't sufficient to machine polish in there . Any way cracking on, full decon, a couple of hand applied coats of srp and two coats of Obsession hybrid 86 later and Clio is now back to looking something like.


































and of course it rained again before she picked it up.


















Still she was delighted with the results as was I in the circumstances.


----------



## Berylburton

Yesterday, I cleaned some bugs from my windscreen, before going to work. Does that count as detailing?


----------



## steelghost

Berylburton said:


> Yesterday, I cleaned some bugs from my windscreen, before going to work. Does that count as detailing?


Depends. Did you use a five stage process and a machine polisher?


----------



## dchapman88

Needed to find any excuse to try out my new machine polisher, so decided my bonnet needed a tidy up.
Wash and clay followed by a going over with Carpro Essense on a Blue Hex pad then Essense+ on a Black Hex. Gotta say the gloss is truly something special and really shows off the flake pop in the paint 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc

wheels done today, front and back.
cleaned and dressed wheel wells


----------



## Wilco

Great finish, you're going to have to be careful with those though! Good luck. &#55358;&#56606;


----------



## MBRuss

*Clean VW*

This is from the weekend, just a few after pics of the car, following a wash and wax with some ODK Glamour.













Also tried out my new car washing shoes that I bought to keep my feet dry...

Not the most stylish, but did the trick. No more numb wet feet.


----------



## alfajim

Always wear my green Dunlop wellies. I'd rather have dry feet.


----------



## MBRuss

Yeah, that's basically what these are, shoe-wellies. Makes it easier to slip them on and off as I go in and out of the house throughout the day.

And they cost less than a tenner on Amazon, so not exactly breaking the bank, either. :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

Looks like I'll be getting myself some of those bad boys. Cheers.


----------



## Radish293

Crocs for me the holes aren't there to let the water out its your self esteem


----------



## Doneanddusted

First time I actually took some time to clean the daily hack: a 2016 Skoda Superb estate. This is the first time I've spent more than an hour cleaning it. Used a fair few products. Impressed by all part from the CarChem Tar remover, wasn't as effective as I hoped.










Obsession Wax - Renegade 
CarChem Alloy Wheel Armour
Obsession Wax - Blizzard
BH Auto Wash 
CarChem Tar Remover 
CarChem Citrus Cleaner 
BH Clay 
Poor Boys Black Hole
Fusso


----------



## silky

got round to using the stuff i had bought over the weekend and apart from the the clay bar being a bit solid had a good time and thoroughly enjoyed myself . still to do some correction and wax etc but the heavens opened and currently enjoying the thunder and lightning ...


----------



## 50201600

Doneanddusted said:


> First time I actually took some time to clean the daily hack: a 2016 Skoda Superb estate. This is the first time I've spent more than an hour cleaning it. Used a fair few products. Impressed by all part from the CarChem Tar remover, wasn't as effective as I hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsession Wax - Renegade
> CarChem Alloy Wheel Armour
> Obsession Wax - Blizzard
> BH Auto Wash
> CarChem Tar Remover
> CarChem Citrus Cleaner
> BH Clay
> Poor Boys Black Hole
> Fusso


Pic doesn't work bud


----------



## markcaughey

Washed and tried out some new QD :thumb:










Also pretty chuffed with this, who needs dropnetic


----------



## MBRuss

Radish293 said:


> Crocs for me the holes aren't there to let the water out its your self esteem


They're not Crocs. There aren't any holes and they have a proper back like a shoe, whereas Crocs are more like sandles.

They have an elastic "cuff" around the ankle part to keep a tight seal and keep the water out. They slip on and off easily and are comfortable with grippy bottoms.

For under £10 delivered I'm chuffed!


----------



## dave-g

Pre wash with wowo snowfoam, washed with carbon collective lusso my new fav shampoo, followed up with drying and a coat of af glisten. Wheels cleaned with bilberry and wheel woolies, tyres dressed with 2 coats of sateen.

Ready for rain tomorrow and a drive to Bristol :lol:


----------



## Andypatio

Sprayed the car down with AF citrus power, then put snow foam on. By time I had washed it off the heavens had well and truly opened. So that was that :lol: At least I managed to get some off the dirty and grime off I suppose.


----------



## Tembaco

Giving this car his summer prep.

Using M&K Pure en M&K Rannouch


----------



## Dazzel81

Maintenance wash on my ST (Saturday)







& clean up of GF's Focus (Sunday)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395235


----------



## dchapman88

Polished up the black bits on my car with CarPro Essence and finished with Essence+

Baring in mind there's no sun it came up with nice gloss, nice reflections. 
Love working with these two products, so easy to use and give great results IMO























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Corrected a friends brand new Peugeot 308. 13 hrs in total. 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Quick ONR wash and topped the protection with Dodo Red Mist Tropical which had sat unused for a while - I reminded myself how good this stuff is!


----------



## Surrey Sam

Washed
Sealed (Menzerna Powerlock)
Waxed (OCD Nebula)

Just enough light before the sun disapeared:


----------



## Wilco

Gorgeous car pal. Simply stunning.


----------



## Surrey Sam

Thank you very much :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Yeah, looks great - nice photo too, you can see the pink sky reflecting on the car. :thumb:


----------



## FallenAngel

Made a custom label for my BSD\CG Speed wipe mix, i think it came up nice, not to keen on the font now , but i'm too lazy to change it.


----------



## Kam09

Interior detail today whilst the weather was decent, monstershine choc sauce interior dressing, AP N1 glass, Dr leather wipes..


----------



## BrummyPete

Cleaned my old man's c-hr my Leon and my friends celiac, with the help of president swirl









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Car was filthy after a 400+ mile trip to St Helens to get my roof motor relocated. Cleaned it off and gave the alloys a hand polish and poor boys wheel sealant to seal them.



















Quick pic of the relocation as well:


----------



## Frog

scooobydont said:


> Car was filthy after a 400+ mile trip to St Helens to get my roof motor relocated. Cleaned it off and gave the alloys a hand polish and poor boys wheel sealant to seal them.
> 
> Quick pic of the relocation as well:


Lovely car, I have a real soft spot for a nice Z. Can I ask what the roof motor relocation is about ?


----------



## tightlines

Was thinking the same thing where was it before


----------



## scooobydont

Frog said:


> Lovely car, I have a real soft spot for a nice Z. Can I ask what the roof motor relocation is about ?


Sure can .

The original location of the roof motor means its sits very near the drain plugs for the roof on the outer side of the boot (between boot and rear wing). What happens is water gets into the plastic case that the motor sits in and forms a big puddle of dirty water that has no way to escape and will eventually seize the motor. Moving the motor into the boot means it no longer sits in water (or has the potential too).

It's will happen to all Z4s (e85), its just a matter of when.

New motor from BMW is £1400+ (although you will no doubt get cheaper else where, never really looked into it) so it was £80 well spent getting it moved.


----------



## bigalc

managed to do this today.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=395381


----------



## Deadshot

fisrt go with my das6pro+ this evening on my dad's work van, 2000 and 3000 wet flat on the headlights then hexlogic green with CG V36 then white and V38 on one light and half the bonnet. Do the other half tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Another day another car to clean. Now this was one seriously grubby motor and deceptively big too. The white paint was ingrained with oil marks, hand prints and general dirt and took some serious work to get clean. I spent almost 6 hours on it in total with the wash and decon stage taking most of that time. I went through almost a full bottle of fallout remover and half a bottle of tar remover.

One of the raceglaze products I received this week was used for a deep cleanse though and the outcome was remarkable to be honest. The heavy cut cleanser made mincemeat of deep ish scratches and left the paint absolutely spotless. I'm very impressed with it.

Plastics and tyres dressed with Nero and two coats of Dynasty wax applied to finish off. Hard work but it looked fantastic by the time i'd finished and its actually white again now!


----------



## Clarkey-88

Bought a George wet vac the other day and have been really looking forward to trying it out on my Mums car as it was in such a mess! The car had seat covers fitted because it just looked horrible lol. I used Autosmart Brisk mixed at 1:10 with an AS Mini Jet, agitated with a stiff brush and extracted with clean water through the pump on the George.


----------



## Cameron0311

Today was a job & knock day so I got home early, she wasnt particularly dirty so it was only a QD job but I gave her a full compound rubdown with megs medium compound, polished her with auto finesse tripple & then a once over with auto finesse glisten spray wax just to buff her up a bit! ✌ also ordered a new clay bar today too!
















Thanks,

Cameron ✌


----------



## Dazzel81

Cleaned the ST3 interior

Cleaned all plastic with AF interior brush & KC MultiInterior cleaner then wiped down with MM Crazy Bag, all plastic dressed with KC Refresh ****pit care
Glass cleaned with MM Cloud buster & KC Speedglass cleaner
Leather cleaned using SV leather cleaner & SV brush, then wiped down & Gyeon Leather Coat applied
Carpet & mats hoovered


----------



## Danjc

Dazzel81 said:


> Cleaned the ST3 interior
> 
> Cleaned all plastic with AF interior brush & KC MultiInterior cleaner then wiped down with MM Crazy Bag, all plastic dressed with KC Refresh ****pit care
> Glass cleaned with MM Cloud buster & KC Speedglass cleaner
> Leather cleaned using SV leather cleaner & SV brush, then wiped down & Gyeon Leather Coat applied
> Carpet & mats hoovered


When you cleaned the seats do you try to avoid the stitching as my worry when I do mine is the product my slightly diss colour it.


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the old girl a maintenance detail today after its engine surgery

Surprised with how much fallout was on it bit obsession renegade took care of it

White isn't easy to show gloss on but finished with a layer of OCD nebula and topped with obsession luminous





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

Danjc said:


> When you cleaned the seats do you try to avoid the stitching as my worry when I do mine is the product my slightly diss colour it.


tbh fella it's not something I've had a problem with & I regularly clean them using SV, what products do you use?


----------



## Danjc

I'm sure it was some M&K cleaner and I use the term discolour lightly but the stitching in the area I cleaned darkened up as it was slightly wet but never returned to the same shade of blue. 
I now use Dr Leather wipes and try not to go near the stitching out of caution.


----------



## littlejack

Naff all. Hasn't stop raining all day.


----------



## Danjc

Just a wash and a decon of the Exo v3 then tried something a little different for a ceramic coating and went over the Exo with M&K Pure to clean the surface even more than the Korrosol.


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick clean after a trip to Blackpool, 400 miles of bugs, sand and bird ****e









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie

Got To work on my dads 89' E34,

The paint was in half decent condition before hand with some light-heavy swirls

Washed
Clayed
Red 7
AS Tardis

Used my Das6 pro with a mixture of Orange, Green and White Hex-Logic pads, and Sonax ex 04-06 polish.

Only managed to do one half of the car so far today.



















Will post finished results tomorrow :buffer:


----------



## lemansblue92

managed to squeeze in a double wash for mine and the Mrs cars yesterday, (minor miracle with 2 young kids!) both cars treated with BH auto foam through a spray bottle, no time to get the pressure washer out, used gyeon paint prep on the wife's car + parked it in the garage + after putting the kids to bed came down and applied a coat of fk1000p, got home today after work discovered she hadn't drove it today so got a chance to apply a 2nd coat of wax whilst giving the rims a touch of polish with SRP









[


----------



## ahin4114

Slightly shirking my responsibility, I dropped my new Q7 off with Robbie at Valet Magic to undo the dealer inflicted damage. That counts right 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Wheels
Autoglym acid free wheel cleaner
Autoglym Tar Remover
Bilt Hamber Korossol
Waxed with Auto Finesse Desire.
Body
Green Star pre wash (first use, very impressed)
2 BM with Autoglym shampoo.
Air Dried 
Buffed with Autoglym Rapid Detailer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

The last wheel and calliper done today with C5. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Started early this morning. Just a maintenance wash followed by odk entourage as a drying aid.

Then decided i wanted to go for a quick blast to take some pics😉😉😉






























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## beetie

Quick clean and wax of the mk2 golf


----------



## dchapman88

Did some teaching today, thought my 2 year old the importance of the 2bm

There was a few wash mitts dropped on the floor and the odd mf too, but we got there.

😁






























Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## brodders1979

Over the course of 5 days.

Tuesday
Wheels cleaned with primal detail Relentless wheel cleaner and Bleeds fallout remover.
Shampooed with BH Auto Foam and Wo-Wo wheel mitt.

Wednesday 
Snow Foam with Auto Finesse Avalanche
Sprayed with Primal Detail Swarm bug and grime remover
2BM with BH Auto Foam and Fecks Mohican Wash Mitt
Dried With Fecks Professor Plush drying towel
Car moved into garage

Thursday
Hand polished with Auto Glanz AIO using german applicator
Paint cleansed with BH Cleanser Fluid

Friday
Coat of O.C.D Alien:51 applied with Wo-Wo applicator and buffed off with Klin Korea buffing microfibre 1st pass and Korean Plush Edgeless 470gsm 2nd pass

Saturday
Glass cleaned with Cartec glass cleaner then sealed with 2 coats of Power Maxed Rain Off
Coat of O.C.D Nebula buffed of as before
Interior hoovered
Door sills and jams coated with Cartec Fast Glaze

All set and ready for a day out to Southport tomorrow.


































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF

A quick maintenance wash and top up with BH Auto QD;



















Nice flake pop in the sun


----------



## Fentum

*Prepping for disposal*

I've been doing four or five hours a day for the past week on getting my 2004 Range Rover Vogue ready for sale. It is a bit of a snotter but it has served my family well since 2008.

Every panel needed work and I've heavy cut, hologram polished and polished and waxed like a demon in 35 degree heat (even in the shade).

Only the boot carpet, tyre dressing, the chrome/trim and the glass to go...

Koch Chemie H08, Anti Hologram and Rosa Lack. Two coats of KC Hartwachs applied by DA and then three coats of R222 Concours Wax by hand.

Progress so far:










Peter


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Well no pics, maybe tomorrow....


SO eventually got round to doing the Mrs's silver micra (one of the DIG_S ones) today, 

Jetwash,
Snofoam (Carchem), :detailer:
Rinse,
Used Gtechnic Gwash in Foamer, 
2BM with Carchem 1900:1, (1) Vanilla including door shuts, inside hatch etc.
Rinsed, :detailer:
G3 Claymitted,
Rinsed,
Wet sanded 2000 grit a couple of questionably sprayed areas as clear was rather sandy, 
Washed areas with (1)
Rinsed with de-min water,
Rotary'd Carpro Fixer'd with an orange Ebay pad (was impressed with fixer) :wall:
washed areas with (1),
Rinsed with de-min, 
Rotary polished with 3M ultrafina SE, :buffer:
Rotary polished with Menz sf4000, Polished glass, :buffer:
Washed with G101 1:4 (sprayed on and rinsed of with De-min), :detailer:
Pet blaster dried, 
25% IPA wipe down,
CSL 'd including door shuts,
Exo v3'd including door shuts etc.
:thumb:
And I'm  knackered, and with a few areas of sun 'singing' (but fortunately I'm up North so it wasn't so bad)!!


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the front windscreen of bugs n guts.

Have to say, spray the screen with Autoglym Fast glass removes some of it, but, spray Powermaxed Jet Wash n Wax as well, and job done, ultra clean windscreen!


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the pocket rocket a quick light decontamination and correction today

I was half way through and melting like an ice cream thinking "why the hell did I think this was a good idea"

I seem to be picking up a lot of fallout lately but renegade makes light work of it but I'm using lots of it lately

Finished it with one of my custom blended obsession wax that I had done last year

Tyres dressed with Obsession Nero and rims protected with Obsession Taranis

I'll admit since the map was done its a bit naughty and I swear I'm like a 21 year old again when I drive it 😂😂






































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81

After getting loads of water spots the other weekend & in a rush to remove them I tried, in fading light some Farecla G3 Scratch Remover which left me with this 



Well you live & learn  so out came Gtechniq P1 (by hand) and M&K Pure, to leave with with this  not a 100% but from what it was I'm well happy :thumb:


----------



## willyjay212

Gave my car the full works yesterday and today! 
Died in that heat tho! Not use to it cos I'm from Belfast
















Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba-phil

Quick maintenance wash first thing this morning to try and beat the sun. Not totally successful but looks better than it did. 
Wheels autoglanz alkalloy
Pre wash green star short dwell due to temps
Autoglanz spritzer to let me use a brush in badges, grills and window seals
After thorough rinsing, applied nanolex shampoo via lance to wash
Dried using Klein Korea towel
Gtecniq qd


----------



## pyro-son

Finally get round to cleaning the Wife's Jazz, and in this heat it was very hard work.
Snowfoam
2BM
Tar
Clay
Iron Remover on some particularly rough spots
All finished with Fusso, finally getting to use my puck applicator which made the job a whole lot easier with no hand cramp with is great.


----------



## ibiza55

scuba-phil said:


> Quick maintenance wash first thing this morning to try and beat the sun. Not totally successful but looks better than it did.
> Wheels autoglanz alkalloy
> Pre wash green star short dwell due to temps
> Autoglanz spritzer to let me use a brush in badges, grills and window seals
> After thorough rinsing, applied nanolex shampoo via lance to wash
> Dried using Klein Korea towel
> Gtecniq qd


Nice looking focus.


----------



## alfajim

Fusso in this heat, you did well.


----------



## pyro-son

alfajim said:


> Fusso in this heat, you did well.


Applied very thin and lot left for long, one panel at a time.


----------



## pee

None as it's been far too warm so I've jet washed the patio instead


----------



## LewisChadwick7

gave the mother-in-laws fiat 500L a quick tidy for her yesterday while she was round..... 2 1/2 black bin liners full of s**t later it looked a bit different to say the least and gave the outisde a quick wash for her as well! no doubt it'll be the same again in no time :wall:


----------



## Brick Top

Tried my father's day gifts out today, was not disappointed. Bilberry wheel cleaner with the wheel woolies, really rated the woolies even with their expensive price tag, then tried BH Korrosol. My first time using any kind of 'bleeding' product, might be a gimmick but it's fun to use.


----------



## Scomar44

Protection detail on a 17 plate Mercedes E43 AMG today. All was well until I came across off spray down the nearside front wing, top of doors, black window trim, b pillar, rear wing panel and wing mirror! @#$£!!!

Took ages to clay but got there in the end.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Been lent a panda as my car is in need of some garage loving. 
So I gave it a quick wash, aquawax, Windows cleaned and tyres dressed.


----------



## Scomar44

alfajim said:


> Been lent a panda as my car is in need of some garage loving.
> So I gave it a quick wash, aquawax, Windows cleaned and tyres dressed.


Is it a courtesy car? Would anyone be THAT bothered if it was? Would be interesting to know.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

No. It's my mates Mrs going down the farm to go horse riding car. Keeps me mobile till the garage can sort me alfa out.


----------



## bibby142

Quick maintenance wash after last night's dusty/sandy rain. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

I had a visit from my dads old car today! I'd be lying if I said I expected to detail this again but the guy who bought it from him got in touch with my father asking if I'd be interested in doing a little clean up for him. I loved this car, we owned it for almost 14 years so I wasn't likely to turn him down. The interior had been kept exceptionally clean to the extent I just gave the interior a quick wipe over but the exterior needed a little more work and to be honest it needs a proper 2 stage polish to get it anywhere near right. Still I said I'd give it a go and see what I could do in an afternoon.
I had intended this to be a showroom post but as per usual when I start working I forget about taking many pictures.


































and a few afters 

































So that was just over 5 hours work and then my wife returned with our car covered in sand spots from the recent rain. I wasn't leaving them on and thought a snow foam would be sufficient to remove them, sadly this wasn't the case so this lead to another proper wash and wipe down with Qd. its been a long day I still hurt now and I think my knee truly hates me at the moment.



















My wife has 5 days off next week so that means I get the car to play with lol, I've CSL and Exo v3 that ive been waiting to use on it but I really don't know what to do with regards to that.


----------



## Ancient_1

It wasn't today but last weekend I gave my car a RW and used PA High Gloss as a drying aid. I coated it with CSL/EXOv3 this spring and is the 1st time it has had anything but a wash.


----------



## alfajim

done a full detail job on my mates new van, then done a quick wash on his leon. home to do the astra and the panda.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Did a maintenance wash in my wife's Qashqai! Topped off with a layer of AF Finale. 

Noticed two of the diamond cut wheels are corroding so a trio to Nissan is in order! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Did a maintenance wash in my wife's Qashqai! Topped off with a layer of AF Finale.

Noticed two of the diamond cut wheels are corroding so a trio to Nissan is in order!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

2 bucket wash, broke out my new Adams wheel cleaner, which I have to say based on use on not overly dirty wheels worked nicely and finished them off Adams h2o guard and gloss and vrt tire dressing. Dried off and wiped down with Adams QD. Finally topped off with Adams brilliant glaze (it still has a coat soft 99 wax on)






























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EJs

Just detailed my S2K, this time finished off with Meguiars Ultimate paste wax then another layer of Meguiars Ultimate Quik wax.


----------



## Doneanddusted

Just had a little go at a scratched door mirror cover. I'm ordering a new one, but wanted to see what I could do with it.


----------



## Hede

Just did a quick windscreen clean and applied two layers of Angelwax H2GO. Is excited about how it lasts.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

got some new wheels friday night so went about giving them a nice deep clean 

used KKD devils juice, cartec non acidic wheel cleaner & cartec iron wash







and thought i might as well give it an overdue wash and was finished off with a quick wipe down with AutoGlanz smooth velvet


----------



## lemansblue92

not today but over the weekend it got it's first wash since having 2 coats of fk1000p a fortnight ago, finished with some autobrite elegance and some glass sealant for the windscreen


----------



## steelghost

Maintenance wash (the car had been two weeks in an airport carpark so it was properly filthy and the heat had more or less killed the wax on the roof)
Cleaned the external glass with a magic sponge and some Surfex HD
Applied two coats of Carlack Glass Finish to the windscreen and Wowos Crystal Sealant to all the other windows.
Dressed the tyres and applied a coat of BH Hydra-Wax to the roof.


----------



## PugIain

Wet sanded and polished up some of our Bakelite door handles.


----------



## Wilco

Just finished ten hours of prep in readiness for applying csl and exo V3 tomorrow. Assuming I can still move in the morning.


----------



## dchapman88

Wilco said:


> Just finished ten hours of prep in readiness for applying csl and exo V3 tomorrow. Assuming I can still move in the morning.


On a..... 
I do love the write ups your do

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Wilco

Against my better judgement it's going on mine. My wife's just got a new job and her commute has gone from 12miles each way to over 40. Our cars going to take a hammering in the near future and until we get a second car just for her I thought this was the best course of action in the short term. I bought them at launch anyway so I've always wanted to use them. I'll give it a month before I'm waxing over it lol.


----------



## robwils

Not the best pic, wet sanded and polished the daughters headlights as it failed MOT. Pic after one done.


----------



## Wilco

robwils said:


> Not the best pic, wet sanded and polished the daughters headlights as it failed MOT. Pic after one done.
> View attachment 51403


Good work :thumb:


----------



## robwils

Wilco said:


> Good work :thumb:


Thanks, was nervous doing it, first time doing this sort of thing, but well worth it. Gives me a bit of confidence to do other stuff now.


----------



## hyburnate

robwils said:


> Thanks, was nervous doing it, first time doing this sort of thing, but well worth it. Gives me a bit of confidence to do other stuff now.


What did you seal them with out of curiosity?


----------



## inderjitbamra

I have this urge to purchase a £500 from AutoTrader for the sake of detailing it and flogging it off to make a tenner's profit. 

..


----------



## robwils

hyburnate said:


> What did you seal them with out of curiosity?


Used some C5 I'd just used on my wheels.
Going to see how it goes, if it starts to yellow I'll give them a light sand and clear coat them before winter.

Rob


----------



## robwils

inderjitbamra said:


> I have this urge to purchase a £500 from AutoTrader for the sake of detailing it and flogging it off to make a tenner's profit.
> 
> ..


Funny you should say that our son has just given his old car back to us as his insurance is too high. I'm going to practice on it and maybe run it for a while.

Already given it a good clean inside using diff methods and was going to post a few pics up.
May end up selling it on once done.


----------



## inderjitbamra

robwils said:


> Funny you should say that our son has just given his old car back to us as his insurance is too high. I'm going to practice on it and maybe run it for a while.
> 
> Already given it a good clean inside using diff methods and was going to post a few pics up.
> May end up selling it on once done.


Ah! Excellent! Post some pictures for all us to see! (Or feed my addiction).

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

dchapman88 said:


> On a.....
> I do love the write ups your do
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


No write up with this one matey sorry. Just the 15-16 hours of work on a 2 stage polish, a coat of Crystal serum light and two further coats of Exo V3. I'm very impressed with the finish and ease of use. Coatings really aren't that difficult to use if you take your time and are as thorough as possible.



























A couple of days post application and we had to use the car. I had hoped to leave it for a couple of days longer to cure as much as possible, realistically 2 and a half days should be long enough before getting it wet? Anyway little choice so here's the beading.










Can I just add the pics really don't do the finish justice. It looks stunning in the flesh.


----------



## pajd

A break in the awful weather Ive been having the past couple of weeks so managed to give the car a maintenance wash.

Car is a Mazda 3 Sport


----------



## Wilco

Now that's white! Looking good:thumb:


----------



## pajd

Wilco said:


> Now that's white! Looking good:thumb:


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## jay_w_7

What page has the well nice 5 series on?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

jay_w_7 said:


> What page has the well nice 5 series on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is there such a thing :lol:


----------



## jay_w_7

JR1982 said:


> Is there such a thing


Yeh the grey one it shows me on the thread title page. Im surprised aswell this one?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_w_7

This one









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hungryhorace

I had detailed the car a few months back, before finishing off with some fk1000p (an old favourite). Took the car over to Belgium whilst I was working there, a trip to the ring (pulled so hard way past 170 on the autobahn, not bad for an old girl) and then some ****ty weather she had sat dirty for the past month. I kept promising to give her a clean, fortunately the paint showed no real contamination so a good wash before trying out a new (to me) LSP - Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax.

Really pleased with the results but now I need to start saving to get the car properly protected, small bits of lacquer have lifted along with some usual rust bubbles on the sills but she still looks fantastic and drives in a way many modern cars fail to.

Tomorrow I'm going to have a go at the paint on my new, to me, Panamera. Great car, years of washing abuse it appears. Big, daunting, joy


----------



## LewisChadwick7

did a bit of wheel wax sampling and reviewing


----------



## Kam09

First ever attempt at wetsanding today! Hit 2 spots which had lacquer sitting proud after a touch up, Came out a treat  used 3000 n 2500 grit on a denibbing block then used a mf pad with KC h8 on a mates vertool 21e an finished with kc anti hologram on a finishing pad.. :buffer:


----------



## Fentum

10 layers of wax today on my 13 year old GTA. This was done with Cartec Gold Wax sample I received a few weeks ago. Very easy to apply and I'm very impressed with the shine.



> My Alfa





http://imgur.com/A5KGHdW


I have had to postpone the paint correction - stone chips mainly and light swirls and marring on every body panel because of the lead time for getting the correct paint here.

This is the best I can get without compounding. I've only decontaminated, clayed and washed.

I expect I shall be devoting 3-5 days in a fortnight's time to addressing the car properly.

Sorry for the iPhone photo.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Good afternoon,

Had my first go with my DA today and was slightly disappointed. It was brilliant to use but my pad / polish choice didn't give me the finish I wanted but I will learn.

Used

Tfr
Washed 
Clay
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish on a black finishing pad. 
Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax

Not bad for a 10 year old car.



















































Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashfeen

Finally, he manages to wash the car after 7 weeks and it was filthy as **t. 
Starts yesterday afternoon @3:30pm and finishes @10:30pm (had to use his mobile phone light to continue )

START

2x Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
1x BH Wheel Cleaner
1x BH SufexHD (over body, tyres and Wheel arches)
1x CarPro IronX (same as above)
2x 2 Bucket Wash with Megs Gold Class Shampoo
2x BH Korrosol
1x AG Aqua Wax (shouldn't have done it)
Hand dries the car and leaves it for another 30 mins while he had a cuppa tea and two Magnm Classics - weird combo, he knows that)

BODY

1x Coat of Megs Deep Crystal Polish 
1x Coat of AG SRP
Dinner @9pm - he was starving. Back to business straight afterwards.

1x CarPro Reload

WINDOWS
Megs Perfect Clarity Glass
AF Vision Gloss Polish

STOP

1x shower
1x cup of tea with double chocolate chip muffin (Sainsbury's one only) 
2x Paracetamols and hits the bed @11:30

Wakes up @6:45, starts @7am and finishes @8:30

ALLOYS / TYRES

Megs Tyre Shine
1x Coat of Poor Boys Wheel Sealant

EXHAUST

AG Metal Polish
1x Coat of Poor Boys Wheel Sealant

Beats Mo Farah to the finish line 

Stands back and admires the hard work!!!

































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thong

Now I've got myself a pressure washer it makes car cleaning easier.

1) The boring bit, get all my cleaning stuff out and hook up the pressure washer (I hate this bit).

2) Spray the Alloys with AD Purple Rain and pressure wash off.

2) Pressure was the car and wash the car with AD Luxury Suds.

3) Pat dry the car and then grab a well deserved brew.

4) Wipe over with pre-wax cleanser and spray a coat of AD Edition No1 detailer.

5) Glass clean

6) Coat the tyres in AD Tyre Gloss and put a coat of detailer on the Alloys.

7) Put a coat of AD Endurance on the plastic trims....

8) Put everything away (a job I also hate) and grab some lunch.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Every now and again the Detailing Gods throw you a bone 

Ticked a couple of massive wishes off the list today, first and most important was my inaugural detail with my 4 year old daughter assisting. To mark the occasion only right and proper we crack open the Zymol Royale for first use. What a wax for her first detail eh?!


----------



## detailR

I mostly sweated today - and applied some ceramics.
A mild 32° in the workshop.


----------



## MDC250

detailR said:


> I mostly sweated today - and applied some ceramics.
> A mild 32° in the workshop.


Ouch, but I'm guessing that helps shorten the time to cure?


----------



## detailR

MDC250 said:


> Ouch, but I'm guessing that helps shorten the time to cure?


Yeah, it definitely helps.
It'll still get a 12 hour cool off before it goes anywhere though 

A sneak peek of the car.


----------



## GleemSpray

Gave the car a deep clean with G3 detox shampoo and also the G3 clay mitt, as prep for replacing the Sonax BSD on it with a coat of my newly acquired FK1000p. 

The BSD took some shifting! The epic micro beading just wouldn't go away, even after repeated washs. Had to use a 10% Surfex mix in the end with a noodle mitt, to get that flat lifeless sheeting on the paint, as evidence of the demise of the Sonax BSD. 

Too hot to try the FK now, so will rewash and apply it this evening hopefully. 




Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Finally got to try out FK1000p today, as the temperature had dropped a little and the skies were overcast rather than direct sun.

Quick wash and rinse after yesterdays deep clean and off we went with a damp G3 black waffle applicator pad. 

Just picked up the lightest wipe from the huge tin, enough so that i could still see some sort of oily / greasy trail on the paintwork (Silver car) as i worked it out. Gently spray misted a little water on when i felt it starting to drag, which wasn't often. 

Application was super quick and easy as it was quite oily so the damp applicator just slid around and the FK was dry to the touch in about 10 mins today and it left little to buff off.

I was a bit concerned that I might have not used enough, but its all buffed up super glossy and a hosepipe sprinkle test shows epic sheeting and beading all over the car, so i am super happy with it. 

Will be topping up with BSD as necessary after future washes, but am going to now leave it alone for a couple of days to make sure it has fully cured.

Am still amazed at getting such a huge tin of FK for just £18 :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77

Only had the car since Monday, but as you can see the dealer 'prep' wasn't the best!!

Cars only 12 months old but from the state of the exhaust its never been touched.

Gave it a spray of Bilberry and Iron X although neither did a great deal.

Used some real fine wirewool / autosol and elbow grease to get it looking quite a bit better! May need something slightly more aggressive to get the inside of the pipes 100% but much happier with them now!


----------



## Slammedorion

Father in laws new to him Merc C Class


----------



## svended

Gave the interior a good clean.



with Gtechniq I2 and treated the interior to some loving with Gtechniq L1.





((sorry I've edited it a few times, trying to get used to using Imgur now I've deleted ripoffBucket


----------



## Wilco

Looks a lovely place to travel in.


----------



## 66Cobra

Car looks mint.

Nice job with the seat protection..

Regards


----------



## Dizzy007

Cleaned my work van


----------



## Tembaco

Tread the Benz. Foam, wash, clay, pre-wax cleaner and wax.


----------



## Mattwilko92

Took my wheels off for a rotation and ended up cleaning them, decon, wipe down followed by Gtechniq C5. Also sealed my calipers and arches.


----------



## Jue

Dizzy007 said:


> Cleaned my work van


X2 :detailer:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Clean slate today Autoglanz piste and trade shampoo usex today then a Mitchell and King pure wax cleanser used then fresh coat of BMD GLORIOUS wax and a fresh coat of obsession taranis wax on the wheels she'll do for now









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## padhinbed

Quick wash and dry before the rain hit. Then decided to visit the local village fun day and ended up parked in a field. You can guess the state of the car as we tried to get out of the car park (after an hour of continuous rain) but hey ho, car was cleaner than before.


----------



## JayMac

Cleaned my mums new car today, used BH auto-foam 1st of all, then washed with M&K Spa, then decontaminated with Red 7 and TARDIS. I skipped claying and using M&K Pure due to time restraints, so went straight to LSP, for this I used Naviwax Ultimate due to it being so quick to use, I had planned on using OW Phantom. I then sealed the wheels using TDG Rasberry Wheel Seal and dressed the tyres with M&K Tyre. Looked great in the end!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92

I'll admit to ignoring Autoglym in the past over the more attractive brands detailing offers but I decided last night to use some the ultra deep shine that I still have a litre of, have to say it for a hand polish it's not hard to see why I used to apply this stuff all the time. as I was leaving the car in the garage overnight I thought I'd go all Autoglym out and leave some extra gloss protection on overnight (yes I know it's reccomended to go over SRP but UDS gives better results on my blue paintwork) last I remember EGP gave rather decent protection to looking forward to seeing how well it fared ( or if my 7 Year old + bottle is still up to it!) 









here's a pic of the car today 









here's a pic of the 5 series beading being protected from some BSD applied yesterday


----------



## Slammedorion

A few more jobs ticked off the to do list on the father in laws recent purchase


----------



## puntohgt77

Had my first go with my D.A on a scrap bonnet I purchased before attempting it on my own car :buffer:


----------



## mickmills

I have a bottle of extra gloss that's pretty old but the results are always good so much so that my neighbours remark on how shiny my 14 year old focus is


----------



## dan4291

Slammedorion said:


> A few more jobs ticked off the to do list on the father in laws recent purchase


I need to do this job on my car. What was your process?


----------



## Slammedorion

dan4291 said:


> I need to do this job on my car. What was your process?


All in the showroom section :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Not today but last week. My upkeep of my hairdressers corsa continues.

Full decon, a layer of Amigo and topped with Dynasty wax.


----------



## Wilco

Whilst I'm posting I may as well add my wifes fresh motor. After 10 years we're finally back to a 2 car household. Kathryn recently got a promotion at work which allowed us to get the second car. We were looking for a chea**** run about but once she saw this she had to have it. The paintwork was in a pretty poor condition tbh and if we'd followed our heads rather than our hearts we might not have bought it.

After spending A LOT of time working on it since Saturday I finally finished today. Unfortunately after working on it so long I have found a slight issue with it, the bonnet and front bumper are a different black to the rest of the car.
Phoned the garage today and I have to take it back on Friday for assessment. The car from the front wheels back is black with blue/red metallic flecks, the front end is black with a strong silver fleck. Most people wouldn't notice but I'm not most people so want it sorting asap. I was told that its had a respray due to the number of stone chips, it would have been nice if it had been in the same damn colour though!!
Anyway here she is, so much fun to drive after plodding around in diesels forever.














































A thorough decon, S20Black followed by Essence. A coat of Obsession Dynasty and finish with two coats of Atlantique. Very happy with how she looks now compared to where I started .


----------



## Welshquattro1

Very nice and what a finish:argie:Hope you get the paint sorted out so your wife can enjoy driving it! :thumb:


----------



## ibiza55

Got to be the best looking PSA group car every built.


----------



## nick_mcuk

ibiza55 said:


> Got to be the best looking PSA group car every built.


Was a lush car drove well too but sadly always in the shadows of the Audi TT.

To be fair all the new Peugeots are pretty good looking the new 3008 SUV Crossover is great looking and inside it's epic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashers16

Came out this morning to find someone had clipped the front of my car.  so had to get the polisher out to try and correct what I could. Long way off fixed but what's left is through to plastic so looks like its going to be a respray 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

The other day I noticed that the drivers door on my TT has had some paint at some stage in its life....and it had not been done very well either. So this afternoon I thought I would tackle a little bit to see how it came out.

Here is part of the offending paint work before.










and the results after a few hours with sandpaper and the Rupes.










Not perfect yet but certainly and improvement for now.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Gave mine a wash and a quick coat of DJ purple haze, I've forgot how good that stuff is :doublesho now just sat checking out the beads in this lovely summer weather we're having :lol:


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Quick maintenance wash yesterday before the heavens opened... finished off with a 50/50 mix of Autoglanz smooth velvet and BSD, thought I'd have a go and the results speak for themselves!

Was treated to this after the rain....


----------



## pyro-son

Got my new car a few weeks ago (going to be a dad so needed something bigger) gave it a quick going over once I got it to see the true state, which isn't great, and to get the trim back to a black condition. 
It's covered in swirl marks and the paint is so oxidised but its a project.

So today went through the normal routine but concentrating on decontamination ready to tackle the paint in the near future.









Obligatory snowfoam shot.









Concentrating on getting rid of all the tar today. Also went over the car with Triple QX Fallout Remover.









During it's first was I thought I would do a BSD vs Fusso on the bonnet. BSD didn't last very long.

If anybody has any recommendations for what to use to polish this black paint by hand let me know.


----------



## Jack R

pyro-son said:


> Got my new car a few weeks ago (going to be a dad so needed something bigger) gave it a quick going over once I got it to see the true state, which isn't great, and to get the trim back to a black condition.
> It's covered in swirl marks and the paint is so oxidised but its a project.
> 
> So today went through the normal routine but concentrating on decontamination ready to tackle the paint in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory snowfoam shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concentrating on getting rid of all the tar today. Also went over the car with Triple QX Fallout Remover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During it's first was I thought I would do a BSD vs Fusso on the bonnet. BSD didn't last very long.
> 
> If anybody has any recommendations for what to use to polish this black paint by hand let me know.


Hi bud which model did you get? I had an aero salon which I loved especially after Saab remapped it  just to warn you the trim isn't black to begin with, it's a very dark grey which fades quickly. Can't say what the paint was like as I had mine new and never had to machine polish it.:thumb:


----------



## pyro-son

JR1982 said:


> Hi bud which model did you get? I had an aero salon which I loved especially after Saab remapped it  just to warn you the trim isn't black to begin with, it's a very dark grey which fades quickly. Can't say what the paint was like as I had mine new and never had to machine polish it.:thumb:


1.9tid 120bhp vector sport. Was looking for the 150 but couldn't find any with low mileage in my price range at the time. Still got way more go that my previous 307 2.0HDi 90bhp 

I'm going to have to try some permanent trim restorer as they were really light grey. They're better now but as you said fading fast.

Planning to tidy this up and run it for a couple of years and try get the 2.8 V6 Sportwagon :thumb:


----------



## MDC250

Maintenance wash on mine then a coat of Zymol Concours which now tops Zymol Royale:-




























Maintenance wash on the wife's car then top up of Garry Dean's Force Field Boost as part of the Infinite Force Field Kit:-

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...uk/forum/showthread.php?t=393525&share_type=t


----------



## The Thong

Thought I'd give Poorboys a bash. I'm pleased with the result.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

I tidyed up the fake exhaust on a hairdresser car.
Still some pitting left, but meh.
















Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

Did nothing myself....but Ford decided they'd wash my car for me even though I explicitly asked them not to and got the service advisor to write it all over the work sheet!!!


----------



## pump

Angelwax snow foam



Angelwax shampoo



Sonus fine clay bar



Poorboys black hole



Angelwax enigma wax



Angelwax elixir for tyres



Angelwax vision for windows



Adams glass sealant

Drove down the road and it started raining then builders had opened up a new site and road full of muck what a fun day :detailer:


----------



## Naddy37

Work in progress on the engine bay of the chauffeur work horse e-class.

Not bad for a car thats done 164k.



__
https://flic.kr/p/VQhkxU
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GleemSpray

I sat in my office and watched the non-stop torrential rain repeatedly rinse my car all day long, here in Manchester today. 

It looks pretty clean now - how i love Sonax BSD

Does that count as detailing ?


----------



## Naith

GleemSpray said:


> I sat in my office and watched the non-stop torrential rain repeatedly rinse my car all day long, here in Manchester today.
> 
> It looks pretty clean now - how i love Sonax BSD
> 
> Does that count as detailing ?


And I've got the opposite problem - I'm in Algeciras (south Spain) and it's 30+ degrees C and the sun is scorching! Hopefully it'll cool down a bit later and I'll take it round to the jetwash as the sun is going down...

Fortunately it's not dirty as it hasn't rained for a few months


----------



## leecarey212

Well finally got to spend some quality time on the beema. Thinks she looks pretty good too
















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RomanDan

My first go with a DA polisher very pleased with the results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212

RomanDan said:


> My first go with a DA polisher very pleased with the results.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks.good mate

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Gave the ST a "quick wash" and a wipe down with bouncers D&D, cracking QD as well I must say!


----------



## lemansblue92

(yesterday) used some ONR I picked up from waxstock for the 1st time using the 2 bucket method + some Costco microfibers, finished off with some project 32 gloss enhancer/detail spray from the auto brite stand at waxstock, applied soft 99 Glaco on all glass after using their wipes + finished off with some meguairs endurance tire gel.

ive probably become another ONR convert, my cars rarely go a fortnight without a wash so don't really get too dirty in the summer, used 2 capfulls in the rinse bucket also as suggested by the chap on the optimum stand I think it was, also used some in a pump sprayer before using the microfibers.


----------



## Actrosman

When I've got the time, I haven't got the weather......when I've got the weather, I haven't got the time.....mine has never been so filthy! Even a quick wash seems to be a waste of time at the minute around here.....not had a good clean for weeks


----------



## GleemSpray

Actrosman said:


> When I've got the time, I haven't got the weather......when I've got the weather, I haven't got the time.....mine has never been so filthy! Even a quick wash seems to be a waste of time at the minute around here.....not had a good clean for weeks


Our two cars have now got FK1000p with Sonax BSD on top.

Slightly artificial looking hi-gloss finish, but WOW!, all this rain just runs straight off and appears to take nearly all the dirt with it. I am just amazed at how clean looking they are.

Close up inspection reveals some dirt, as you would expect, but from ten foot away they both look absolutely perfect even though they are being driven everyday through rain.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

Was a bit too vigorous while hoovering with my mums hoover (a Dyson with a stiff brush attachment) and scratched my dash screen.









Broke out Meguiars PlastRX, using a small amount at a time on a MF cloth, managed to sort it.










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

dan4291 said:


> Was a bit too vigorous while hoovering with my mums hoover (a Dyson with a stiff brush attachment) and scratched my dash screen.
> 
> Broke out Meguiars PlastRX, using a small amount at a time on a MF cloth, managed to sort it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Might have to try that on mine as the previous owner left me some fine swirls on mine:thumb:


----------



## dan4291

JR1982 said:


> Might have to try that on mine as the previous owner left me some fine swirls on mine:thumb:


Yeah go for it, does the job very well IMO. Just use sparingly and gently and it should do the trick. I applied a bit of pressure as these scratches were significant but if you just have fine swirls then you might not need as much pressure. Just try it and see.


----------



## Slammedorion

Washed the dust off the A3 yesterday before I started the LCR brake upgrades 
Brembos up front with 323mm discs
Rears now 256mm vented




























Gonna clean up under the arches once all works done in preparation for Aitp :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

hungryhorace said:


> I had detailed the car a few months back, before finishing off with some fk1000p (an old favourite). Took the car over to Belgium whilst I was working there, a trip to the ring (pulled so hard way past 170 on the autobahn, not bad for an old girl) and then some ****ty weather she had sat dirty for the past month. I kept promising to give her a clean, fortunately the paint showed no real contamination so a good wash before trying out a new (to me) LSP - Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax.
> 
> Really pleased with the results but now I need to start saving to get the car properly protected, small bits of lacquer have lifted along with some usual rust bubbles on the sills but she still looks fantastic and drives in a way many modern cars fail to.
> 
> Tomorrow I'm going to have a go at the paint on my new, to me, Panamera. Great car, years of washing abuse it appears. Big, daunting, joy


Nice plate! :lol:


----------



## pyro-son

Grill out to be plasti dipped so cleaned out the exposed area.


----------



## rob267

Decided to seal my rims. Used my old favourite. FK1000p.
Last for ages on rims.

As usual it rained as i finished.

Another beading shot chance
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarkey-88

Gave the Focus a quick wash as I'll be going out in it tomorrow. I love AG Express Wax, it's great for a quick spruce up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Just a quick single stage on this stunning carerra 4s

Finished with a layer of obsession phantom and topped with luminous













































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

Changed a front wheel bearing, did oil & filter, plus polished foggy headlights up quickly this morning on the mother in law's Mini... after passing its Mot this afternoon it was quickly cleaned up with alittle helper :argie::detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 a routine maintenance wash on those rare occasions when I didn't use a PW but the hose instead. Jacked up the car to scrub out the arches, cleaned the wheels with Auto Finesse wheel soap then the 2 BM with Meguires shampoo plus, after rinsing and drying I treated the rubber and plastic trim with Meguires all season dressing( love the stuff ) then a final wipedown with Meguires last touch detailing spray. :detailer:


----------



## Cookies

Routine wash for my car too this evening. Wowos dry shampoo, Parma Violet scented, yummy, washed with the Carpro wash mitt, which is fantastic, dried, Orchard Autocare Perfection applied and buffed with plush microfibre. Wheels washed with a noodle glove and my trusty wheel woollies. Orchard Perfection applied and Orchard Glitz on the tyres. Interior plastics dressed with Autobrite Direct Pink Sheen interior detailer. Hoovered with Henry. Twas getting dark when I finished, so no pics, sozz guys. Mebby in the morning. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Routine wash for my car too this evening. Wowos dry shampoo, Parma Violet scented, yummy, washed with the Carpro wash mitt, which is fantastic, dried, Orchard Autocare Perfection applied and buffed with plush microfibre. Wheels washed with a noodle glove and my trusty wheel woollies. Orchard Perfection applied and Orchard Glitz on the tyres. Interior plastics dressed with Autobrite Direct Pink Sheen interior detailer. Hoovered with Henry. Twas getting dark when I finished, so no pics, sozz guys. Mebby in the morning.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Wowos dry shampoo,what's it like cookies? How does it fair with the others You used? Reason is I'm very close to finishing my current Meguires shampoo plus and looking for a change.


----------



## macca666

Soul boy 68 said:


> Wowos dry shampoo,what's it like cookies? How does it fair with the others You used? Reason is I'm very close to finishing my current Meguires shampoo plus and looking for a change.


SB I really like Wowos dry shampoo as cooks says it's Parma violets which smells great. Make sure it's the dry shampoo rather than their wax shampoo which is ok but I prefer others.

I've used Bouncers, Obsession wax, BH, AB, Meguiars, Autoglanz, Auto Allure (think thats my current collection) plus others but dry shampoo is my favourite. Im on to my second bottle IMO it foams well with lots of suds, smells delicious and cleans well so ticks all the boxes for me :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> Wowos dry shampoo,what's it like cookies? How does it fair with the others You used? Reason is I'm very close to finishing my current Meguires shampoo plus and looking for a change.


It's a very good shampoo SB. Now, I've found that I needed to put a little extra in the bucket to get the suds that I want, but it's very slick, and when rinsing didn't clog up my LSP in any way. It smells flippin amazing too bud.

Worth a try for definite!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Cars going in for another check to see why an engine management light is on! Again! 
So thought I'd give it a spruce up before hand. 
Mini engine bay tidy, nowt special. Interior Hoover, clean and dress and then outside wash and wipe over with BSD/Project 64
For some reason my pics of interior haven't come through on my phone but I gotta say my product of the day was AG Strawberry Sundae interior dressing. It's on the same league as ODK cabin and that's a big claim. A new fave of mine for sure 























Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## minimadmotorman

Wasn't planning on doing anything this weekend but some twonk ran a shopping trolley all the way down the side of my crappy old A6 so thought I better sort it out.

Never done more than that wash and dry this car, occasionally a spot of quick detailer but thats it.

So VP snow foam, poorboys super slick suds and a 2 bucket wash, VP bilberry wheel cleaner then decon with KKD Tartastic, VP Dragons breath and a quick blast over with the clay mitt.

I then hit it with Menzerna 3in1 and orange hex pads. Didn't manage to get any wax on it but now it's bloody raining!

The last pic is a 50/50 of the roof. Don't think it's ever been polished before!























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz

Managed to slap on a coat of DSW. Would have liked to have put on two coats but as slowly easing back into it, have to go gently.


----------



## WayneST250

Cleaned the Kuga today.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Thought I better get a coat of wax on this evening after polishing the car on Sunday.

Car hasn't moved so gave it a quick wipe over with QD to get rid of any dust then a coat of Collinite 845.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoEvo8

Gave the Evo a quick wash before it goes in the garage for work on the fuel system.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

It's back down ready for road test... brake pedal feels good so hopefully just a case of bedding them in...
While it's been up in the air I've freshened up under the arches.
Also spent alittle time on the bodywork 
More pics tomorrow of the rest of the car


----------



## Nathan09980

Picked the range rover vogue up Sunday, had a few hours with the flex polisher an some 3m fast cut finished with black pad an the blue top 3m finese ,finished it with a quick wax of auto Glym HD wax I highly rate the stuff, car hadn't been touched for some time had the usual swirl marks from washing with dirty sponges, here's the results









Didn't get any before or after , or even any close up shots was rushing to get done to beat the rain


----------



## JayMac

Took the day off work yesterday so I could give the car a good clean, as it was long over due!

Started with BH AutoFoam and Power washed it off after a few minutes, I then cleaned the wheels using the 2 bucket method, which is super easy due to them being coated in Gtechniq C5.

Once the wheels where done, I washed the body with M&K Spa, using the 2bm, rinsed and dried, then I used AS Red7 on the body work, I gave it a double hit just to be sure, rinsed off and dried again and used AS Tardis this time, leaving for a few minutes then rinsed again.

Next I clayed the whole car using BH medium clay, then used a mix of BH Surfex-HD on all my trim and gave it a good scrub using a detailing brush, I did this because I was going to apply Gtechniq C4. I then rinsed again and gave the car another quick wash, rinsed and dried one last time.

Next I used M&K Pure, this is a fantastic pre wax cleaner and preps the paint perfectly for lsp, I then wiped the car down, including the trim with CarPro Eraser.

Now it was wax time, I used M&K Summer Show Car Wax, this was my first time using it and it's a pleasure to use, easy on and off, I waited about 8 minutes before removal and it came off very easily! I out two coats on, being very careful not to get any on the trim!

I then applied C4 to all the trim, it's super easy to apply! To finish off I dressed the tyres using M&K Tyre, this leaves a nice glossy sheen to the tyres and finishes off the car nicely!

Here's a few pics!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton

I cleaned my Ford Focus this evening


----------



## PugIain

I gave an old Peugeot a wash and polish.









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

All ready for Audis in the park tomorrow :mrgreen:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Used midnight today yeah it's a limited edition wax but I use every wax I buy now









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the old girl a quick maintenance wash 


























































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

A few of our A3 from Aitp


----------



## Turnspleen

Had to sort out a few stone chips before they started to rust, so gave the Car a good clean and quick protection afterwards using BSD for the first time after reading how many people swear by it.  it's looked worse 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Just gave my cousins CLA & my FR a maintenance wash as they were looking rather sorry for themselves, I just finished packing the gear and what happens? Yep you guessed it, it chucked it down :lol: :wall:


----------



## steelghost

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Just gave my cousins CLA & my FR a maintenance wash as they were looking rather sorry for themselves, I just finished packing the gear and what happens? Yep you guessed it, it chucked it down  :wall:


Always an opportunity to admire some nice beading :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

steelghost said:


> Always an opportunity to admire some nice beading :thumb:


Quite true! But it'd all gone 10 seconds up the road haha!


----------



## detailR

A couple of Civic Type R's - 21 years between them.


----------



## Wilco

So today I fully intended to get as much work as possible done on my wifes car. She's going away for a family get together over the weekend so wanted her car to look as good as possible. I've been struggling with the paint on this, its sticky and marrs like hell. I've never had a car so difficult to work with, so the intentions were to decon and a 2 stage polish ready for applying a coating either late today or sometime tomorrow. Mentally i'd prepared myself for this as I knew it was going to be a big task in the time frame.

So jet wash out, all other gear assembled snow foam applied and then in the space of 2 minutes we went from clear skies to a hail storm lasting 10 minutes. Dark clouds in the distance so todays plans were abandoned and a new goal of getting it looking respectable was implemented.

I felt as though I was cheating really as I was prepared for hard work but sadly all I managed today was a wash, decon, two coats of Auto Allure thrice which I must say is a brilliant product and a coat of HD Poxy which was left for just over an hour to cure in the garage.
I'm actually amazed at how well its come out, the black paint is deep and glossy and my wife is ecstatic with the results so this will have to do for now.














































So I'm happy with her for now. I'm also very pleased that I used products that don't get massive air time on here and got the results that I did.


----------



## Welshquattro1

That still came up well Pete, bet it's the best looking car there! I have HD Poxy tucked away somewhere, will have to find it now.lol.


----------



## Wilco

Cheers Matt. Key to using it is leave it as long as you can to cure, at least 45 minutes really. It still comes off with ease after that time.


----------



## Kawingh

Wilco said:


> So today I fully intended to get as much work as possible done on my wifes car. She's going away for a family get together over the weekend so wanted her car to look as good as possible. I've been struggling with the paint on this, its sticky and marrs like hell. I've never had a car so difficult to work with, so the intentions were to decon and a 2 stage polish ready for applying a coating either late today or sometime tomorrow. Mentally i'd prepared myself for this as I knew it was going to be a big task in the time frame.
> 
> So jet wash out, all other gear assembled snow foam applied and then in the space of 2 minutes we went from clear skies to a hail storm lasting 10 minutes. Dark clouds in the distance so todays plans were abandoned and a new goal of getting it looking respectable was implemented.
> 
> I felt as though I was cheating really as I was prepared for hard work but sadly all I managed today was a wash, decon, two coats of Auto Allure thrice which I must say is a brilliant product and a coat of HD Poxy which was left for just over an hour to cure in the garage.
> I'm actually amazed at how well its come out, the black paint is deep and glossy and my wife is ecstatic with the results so this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm happy with her for now. I'm also very pleased that I used products that don't get massive air time on here and got the results that I did.


Very nice work . Thanks for sharing


----------



## PugIain

Shiny RCZ, I've got one of those 
Mine needs help from a bit of fillers at the moment though. Needs a going over with the DA at some point.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Started the day with a maintenance task, cleaning the MAP sensor and EGR valve. EGR was quite clean really, MAP on the other hand. Before.








After.









Then made an attempt to remove some of the etched in watermarks from the previous owner.








Didn't turn out too bad, paintwork is still in a very bad state and will need some serious correction at somepoint, but its a start.








Light going over with T-Cut (only thing I have at the moment will be getting some SRP for next time) then a coat of Fusso.


----------



## Danjc

A wash then topped off with Wax Planets Poly Gloss.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Danjc said:


> A wash then topped off with Wax Planets Poly Gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.
I have a 2013 st in the same colour. Great motors.
Must get some pics up of mine.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Scholl s30 on a ccs polishing pad, then 4 coats of c2v3 and a coat if zaino z6























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

That st looks awesome. Great finish.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Spent a couple of hours this afternoon sorting my car out!

Washed, clayed, AF Tripple added by rotary and then finished with Nattys paste wax!
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

shaunyshaun1234 said:


> Spent a couple of hours this afternoon sorting my car out!
> 
> Washed, clayed, AF Tripple added by rotary and then finished with Nattys paste wax!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lovely work fella, I have Nattys blue paste wax and at a budget price, it is a lovely wax. :detailer:


----------



## shaunyshaun1234

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely work fella, I have Nattys blue paste wax and at a budget price, it is a lovely wax. :detailer:


I couldn't believe how easy it was to use! Child's play!

Beading is alright too! 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

New car time, Astra VXR gone, welcome Cupra 300.

Spent 6 hours on it today but I'll need to get the wheels off to correct them properly which will be a challenge!






Light was fading but the colour pops!


----------



## Bizcam




----------



## Berylburton

I did nothing at all. Might wash the car tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## steelghost

ONR wash of the rear nearside door, followed by a single stage polish with S20 Black and purple spider pad. Happier with the priming part of the process now, and then end result is certainly glossy, but I still don't seem to be eliminating some of the very fine scratches I'd have hoped to. Might have to get myself some S3...


----------



## audiguypaul

Today i did a bit to my 04 Honda Accord. Now for the last 25 yrs i've only ever washed and polished cars the quick/wrong way, and before that was a bit more into it when i had new cars and was single, and things have moved on a long way since then.
Anyway today i started off with BH auto foam followed by 2 bucket wash, dried and then sprayed with BH Korrosol, bloody hell the whole car turned purple, i couldn't believe how much fallout was on it, even a couple of dots on the roof i thought were rust came off to reveal they were summat else. I then clayed half the car with a farecla g3 mit and then had to stop. I'm 3 weeks post spinal surgery and i was starting to get a bit sore by then. 
Got a new snow foam lance arriving tomorrow so that will be an excuse to crack on with the rest.


----------



## mac1459

Wet vac the front mats , oh my , the colour off the water , gets hoovered every month, hang head in shame.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Last ever polish and wax of this one from me.

G3 body prep 2bm
S20 but was on cheap pads and didn't get the cut I wanted, will invest in some decent for future.
Wipe down with BH cleanser fluid.
Topped of with Wax Planet Ultra violet



















Wheels and windows tomorrow....


----------



## audiguypaul

That looks stunning


----------



## dave-g

Wash and polish of both my parents cars, no Decon carried out, but a coat of tripple and then a layer of fusion! 

Followed by a quick Hoover and interior dressing :thumb:


----------



## steve_07

New to me 61 plate focus. Never in its nearly 6 year life has it seen any decontamination. The amount of tar all over the car was ridiculous and the iron on the wheels was a pita to remove.

Autoglanz spritzer pre wash, bouncer slick mick 2BM, tardis, wo-wo clay and EZ car care fallout full call Decon. Arches flushed out.

Wash again after decon the first use of autoglanz AIO and I was impressed with it. I wasn't expecting correction but it did a good job and increased the gloss considerably. 1 coat of OW phantom and 1 coat OW Dynasty. Trims cleaned and given a coat of solution finish. AF satin on the tyres along with bouncers bead juice,M&K vision on the glass, autoglanz metal polish and 2 coats of Infinity Wax wheel wax on the exhaust. Think I haven't missed anything haha.


----------



## MDC250

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Last ever polish and wax of this one from me.
> 
> G3 body prep 2bm
> 
> S20 but was on cheap pads and didn't get the cut I wanted, will invest in some decent for future.
> 
> Wipe down with BH cleanser fluid.
> 
> Topped of with Wax Planet Ultra violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels and windows tomorrow....


On the offchance is this a 330/335d?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

MDC250 said:


> On the offchance is this a 330/335d?


Quick reg check says 335d xdrive msport mate :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Quick reg check says 335d xdrive msport mate :thumb:


As does the logbook


----------



## MDC250

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Quick reg check says 335d xdrive msport mate :thumb:


Starting to think what might be my next car and this engine variant ticks a lot of my boxes. More bhp than my existing and good balance of performance and economy. I'm just gutted anything in this sort of territory is or seems to be an auto. Despite the fearmongering about diesels I do 15k a year and have a lead right foot so diesel still makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## Cookies

MDC250 said:


> Starting to think what might be my next car and this engine variant ticks a lot of my boxes. More bhp than my existing and good balance of performance and economy. I'm just gutted anything in this sort of territory is or seems to be an auto. Despite the fearmongering about diesels I do 15k a year and have a lead right foot so diesel still makes a lot of sense to me.


Mine too bud. I have a 320d xDrive M sport and I love it. My next will definitely have 6 cylinders!!!

Cooks


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Auto only in these but don't let it put you off, I was very reluctant but a test in a 330 dealt with a lot of concerns and 2 years with this one has converted me, the auto box in these is amazing.

Avg 42 mpg since new, effortless m/w cruiser but sub 5sec 0-60, switch to sport mode/sport gearbox and whoosh.


----------



## Cookies

It's a real all-rounder tbh. A few years back, a sub 5 second 0-60 was reserved for the likes of lambo and porsche. Now you can do it with a chest of drawers in the boot lol. 

I'll definitely be looking at a touring next too. The budget just wouldn't stretch to a 330/335 last year lol. 

Cooks


----------



## Keir

Finally got round to a full "wash" after about 3 months since I machine polished my Golf. 

Still beading from BSD but gave it a coat of G3 wax. The black is deep AF! Got a right chuff on as some random stopped to say how good it was looking.
He used the word "*beaming*" about 5 times lol.

Deffo going to keep on top of this car now.


----------



## macca666

Don't know if it's just me but does anyone else like to make sure their car looks it's best before service and MOT? Made sure the mirror hanger is in place just in case I forget it.


----------



## dchapman88

macca666 said:


> Don't know if it's just me but does anyone else like to make sure their car looks it's best before service and MOT? Made sure the mirror hanger is in place just in case I forget it.


Looking Good!

I always make sure my car has a wash and wipe over with some sort of protection before it goes into the garage for anything 
Glad it's not just me



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## macca666

dchapman88 said:


> Looking Good!
> 
> I always make sure my car has a wash and wipe over with some sort of protection before it goes into the garage for anything
> Glad it's not just me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Gave it a decent external wash think I used a different manufacturer for each product. Used wowosdetailing, bilthamber, autoglanz, autoallure, mitchellandking and Meguiars :lol:


----------



## chongo

Always do it:thumb: just in case they see it dirty and think it needs washing


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Nothing too much for me this weekend, just 3 maintenance washes and QD top ups on the ST, FR & CLA


----------



## dan4291

A long overdue detail on my other half's Kia Picanto, using the Auto Finesse Tripple Trio kit I got for my birthday recently. Powermaxed TFR, BH Autofoam, 2BM with AF Lather, then decon with Autoglanz Spar-Tar and Blood Tonic and Autobrite Heavy clay bar. Polished with AF Tripple and waxd with AF Radiance. Tyres and Trim finished off with Gtechniq T1. Glass cleaned with Gtechniq G6. Pretty happy with how it turned out, as well as trying out new products.























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF

Spent about 4 hours on the car today, it was pretty filthy so needed a good clean. Snowfoamed it, washed, dried, applied QD then cleaned and polished the glass.

As soon I finished I called over to my folks' house for about an hour. Parked the car on the street under some wires and an army of birds collectively sh*t itself over my shiny car

Here's the results;













































Had to drive home, get all the gear out again and wash it once again. The neighbours must think I've completely lost it!

On another note, it was the first wash after I applied DLUX to the wheels a couple of weeks ago. Amazing results, the pressure washer took 99% of the dirt and dust off the wheels. Well worth the effort


----------



## Cookies

Not so much a detail, but the inside of my car needed a darn good clean following my son and his friends having a snow tubing session. Mats hoovered, over-mats washed and carpets hoovered, dash treated to some af spritz. Leather cleaned and treated with LTT protect and maintain. Pedals cleaned with G101. Plastics dresses with Poorboys Natural Look. 
Much better now. 

Cooks


----------



## ah234

macca666 said:


> Don't know if it's just me but does anyone else like to make sure their car looks it's best before service and MOT? Made sure the mirror hanger is in place just in case I forget it.


I do this too, my way of thanking the car for another year of faithful service :lol:
I also think garage guys might take more car if they see it's well cared for....maybe


----------



## Soul boy 68

For me after arriving home from holiday on Saturday I only had time to wash out my M2s floor mats yesterday and created these nice stripped finish which will end up lasting for about five minutes after putting me feet on them :lol:


----------



## Mikej857

Gave her a bit of a clean ready for her under bonnet surgery later this week

Used a limited edition wax that ODK produced for one of the social media pages and I must say Dan got it nailed

The finish is impeccable and for the price there are few that touch it and limited to just 30 pots

Gave the engine bay a quick wipe over as well so the guys at devil's don't get too dirty while working on her 


























































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

Just a good clean even though didnt really need it, no pics because its ****ing of rain here.

But....new car fits in the garage a lot better so after washing put her in & dryed the car off in the dry, literally blew my world.

Winter will be a lot easier!!!


----------



## Arwel

Just spent the afternoon giving the Tiguan a bit of maintenance loving. Snow foam and rinse, 2 buckets, wheels done separately, dried using my new dodo juice super soft towel from cleanyourcar, love it fair play, then coated it in Auto Glym Rapid Wax. Trims were given a quick coating of Auto Glym vinyl and rubber care and tyres were dressed with some Auto Glym tyre dressing. Inside got a hoovering and wipe down with Auto Glym interior shampoo and I even had a go at some lines, which are sort of straight if you squint a bit :lol:

Also gave the scrap yard survivor a quick wash too. Finished that off with a coat of Meguiars detailing mist and another coating of some Quick detailing spray by chemical guys.


----------



## Wilco

So yesterday I finally got around to sorting my wife's car out. The front end was resprayed at the end of last month so I've had to wait a while before cracking on with it.
I've found the paint in general to be a total pita to work on, marring just by looking at it so with that in mind i'd decided to coat it just to protect the finish as long as possible.

Just under 9 hours in total from start to finish. Usual decon processes followed by S3xxl on Hex orange. Stunned how well this finish tbh but the dusting was more than a little annoying. Finally coated with Auto Allure easi02 coating. I'm sure one of the in the knows will come on to tell us exactly what it is though. The coating itself was a pleasure to use, didn't cure to fast and came off with ease. I'm very impressed with the finish and hopefully now I can stop stressing so much about the Pug and get on with the Insignia a little more.


----------



## detailR

Bentley Blower patina concourse prep


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did a maintain wash yesterday afternoon. Used Tfr on wheels as I'd run out of wheel cleaner. Tfr on the car followed by Bilt Hamber auto wash.

Quick spray with Carplan super gloss which I'm using to top up until I order some Carpro Essence.

































































Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Gave the old car a clean today. Hadn't been done for a couple of weeks as I have been painting the calipers.

Not bad for a 13 year old car I think, especially being attacked my a novice like me! I still have so much to learn but am enjoying trying out different products.


----------



## molsal

Good job on the calipers, did you paint them in situ? Which paint did you use?


----------



## molsal

And the car is a credit to you aswell.


----------



## Nidge76

molsal said:


> Good job on the calipers, did you paint them in situ? Which paint did you use?


To be honest I did paint them in situ as it's my daily car so generally pushed for time. I used a couple of small paintbrushes.

The paint was hammerite smooth silver for the hubs and as you can see smooth red for the calipers themselves.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> For me after arriving home from holiday on Saturday I only had time to wash out my M2s floor mats yesterday and created these nice stripped finish which will end up lasting for about five minutes after putting me feet on them :lol:
> 
> View attachment 51910


Was this using a wet / dry vacuum ?

Which one did you use ?

Cheers


----------



## JayMac

Just a maintenance wash today, but did try out some KochChemie FSE as a drying aid and I was really impressed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=396219&page=3


----------



## dchapman88

A bit of scratch removal this afternoon
No idea how it got there but looked hefty on the side of my car! 
Instead of the traditional wet sand and/or polish I went with the Glare system. 
Knockout on a Uro-Fibre followed by Spider on a Green Hex 
Chuffed with the results























Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## samwh91

Detail of my sisters Fiat 500 done today. Pretty happy with the result.

IMG_1650 by s m, on Flickr

IMG_1641 by s m, on Flickr


----------



## chongo

Used Wax-planet new Duro Gloss super wax coat today and I've not put pictures up but they have been sent to Wax-planet so hopefully he will put them up.

All I will say is this new liquid wax has to be the ultimate wax that I have ever used:thumb: superior gloss and is very slick to touch. Made my metallic grey flake really stand out:doublesho even better than any sealant I've used in the past it's that good:thumb:


----------



## audiguypaul

Sorted the headlights out on the wifes Honda Civic, the centre section came up with g3 on a megs yellow pad, but the lights were so bad they need m105 first then g3, but very pleased with the result. I also gave the engine a bit of a clean too.


----------



## steelghost

Gave the family bus a thorough wash, dried with QD, and topped up the protection on a few panels with some BH Hydra Wax. Dressed the tyres with Carpro PERL, and wished for another few hours to give the bonnet a bit of a fettle with the DA and a spot of Glare.


----------



## Njs71

I didn't plan on doing anything today in regards to washing the car because I plan to have a whole day on it on Monday. But, as it was early and misty out and the bug splatters on the front were bothering me I couldn't resist, and I wanted to try the meguiars synthetic x-press spray wax that I just got.









So I rinsed the car down with the jet wash and applied a good coating of snowfoam, rinsed it off after a coffee then gave the wheels a coating of Bilt Hambers auto wheel (Brilliant stuff)









Rinsed the wheels off without having broken a sweat cleaning them. And proceeded with my first ever 2 bucket wash with my new Adams car wash pad. Talk about suds holder. Sooo much better than the glove I was using.









Gave it another rinse off and dried with a couple of 800 gsm microfibre towels and it was looking lovely already.

Panel by panel (now with the sun coming out) I spritzed and wiped the megs x-press over everything. Paintwork, seals, Crome etc and gave it a quick wipe off with a clean 300gsm soft microfibre and OMG for such little effort it came up so shiny.

















So you could say I'm exceedingly happy with the Meguiars x-press and will be keeping it in my small but growing arsenal.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Njs71

One more. It really made the flake in my paintwork sparkle.


----------



## Wilco

After using Auto allure Easi02 coat earlier in the week and being mightily impressed with it I coated my Insignia with it today. The finish is brilliant as opposed to the pictures. Why imgur keeps reducing pic quality I have no idea.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Gave my mates 106 GTI carpet a clean for him 

Before 


After


And gave my FR a going over, britemax AIOmax applied by DA on black lake country pad speed 2 and then tested some DBL-A wax on the bonnet and NS wing, fourthwax summer on the roof and boot & soft99 king of gloss dark on the doors and bumpers


----------



## Njs71

That's really looking on point Wilco. A real glossy shine.


----------



## Njs71

What did you use to clean the carpet Lewis? It's come up brilliant.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Njs71 said:


> What did you use to clean the carpet Lewis? It's come up brilliant.


Cheers mate! I sprayed with Autobrite Direct citrus wash at 1:10 left to dwell for 5 minutes then scrubbed it all with a stiff hand brush then took the best part of 45 minutes at it with the pressure washer and just let air dry  its was proper minging the cars been sat in a barn for 5+ years


----------



## Njs71

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Cheers mate! I sprayed with Autobrite Direct citrus wash at 1:10 left to dwell for 5 minutes then scrubbed it all with a stiff hand brush then took the best part of 45 minutes at it with the pressure washer and just let air dry  its was proper minging the cars been sat in a barn for 5+ years


Absolutely top job. Our everyday car needs doing and I wasn't sure what to use. I know now. Cheers mate👍🏻


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Njs71 said:


> Absolutely top job. Our everyday car needs doing and I wasn't sure what to use. I know now. Cheers mate👍🏻


No problem :thumb: just make sure it's properly dry before it goes back in otherwise it'll make the car smell fusty and could get mould growing through again


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

lewis mate what fr is that? its a 6l facelift bumper but with different lights? i have the normal fr 6l with hid lights and a few mods


----------



## LewisChadwick7

OvEr_KiLL said:


> lewis mate what fr is that? its a 6l facelift bumper but with different lights? i have the normal fr 6l with hid lights and a few mods


Just the Leon tdi 170 dude  I've noticed your beefa a few times


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Just the Leon tdi 170 dude  I've noticed your beefa a few times


yeh its running 217bhp


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Quick foam, rinse and BSD once over, then interior and rubbers, conclusions were - me and surfex don't get on; sonax GummiPflege is awesome, wish I'd done some 50/50s


----------



## LewisChadwick7

OvEr_KiLL said:


> yeh its running 217bhp


Not bad going that then! 1.8 20v turbo engine? Mines around 205-210 with nearly 300ftlb torque


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

LewisChadwick7 said:


> Not bad going that then! 1.8 20v turbo engine? Mines around 205-210 with nearly 300ftlb torque


yes mate, exhaust using piper resonator no back box, re circulating dump valve, green cone filter and of course a stage 1 apr map  its 231 tourque, just checked 
also got other mods but not performance really


----------



## Jack R

Gave the Passat some attention


----------



## Blackwatch

I Finished an Audi A4 for someone today....the worst part was the corner of the bonnet. Its come up fairly well....


----------



## virgiltracey

Blackwatch said:


> I Finished an Audi A4 for someone today....the worst part was the corner of the bonnet. Its come up fairly well....


I have a patch just like this on my tailgate, could i ask how you corrected it so well?


----------



## Razormck

virgiltracey said:


> I have a patch just like this on my tailgate, could i ask how you corrected it so well?


i would also like to know as i do also have this issue on my rear bumper.


----------



## steelghost

That's got to be some sort of smart repair?!


----------



## Razormck

steelghost said:


> That's got to be some sort of smart repair?!


My thoughts exactly as it looks as if that clear coat is literally peeling off!!


----------



## rob267

Its lacquer peel. I guess the edges were feathered out the whole lot polished.
Looks good but not sure how long it will last before it peels more.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Sorry for not replying sooner guys, ive been rushed off my feet. Basically I wet sanded the area fully to feather the peel edges away, ( I did the patch concerned and around it by a further 4" where i could ) then layered in some clearcoat from a rattle can. Left it to dry then wet sanded again starting on 1500 grit up to 3000. Once that was done I hit it with the Rupes.


----------



## svended

Was asked by a customer where I work on how best to look after a car.

So today we tackled his 5 Series and got some great teaching moments in.


----------



## dchapman88

Blackwatch said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner guys, ive been rushed off my feet. Basically I wet sanded the area fully to feather the peel edges away, ( I did the patch concerned and around it by a further 4" where i could ) then layered in some clearcoat from a rattle can. Left it to dry then wet sanded again starting on 1500 grit up to 3000. Once that was done I hit it with the Rupes.


Great finish on the bonnet

Just wondering did you mask off the area so you didn't get any overspray on the rest of the bonnet? How many coats on lacquer did it take go get a result?

I have a work mate with a similar issue

Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## audiguypaul

Had my first real go with the DA today on the bonnet of my silver 04 Accord. I used the 4 products in the Glare system topped off with BH double speed. It was quite hard work and took me a couple of hours, but im only 6 weeks post spinal fusion surgery. I have to say i'm pleased with the result with the Glare filling a lot of the swirls and scratches, never gonna make a silk purse out of this pigs ear but when i was done the bonnet had a great shine and felt as smooth as silk. Gonna do the rest panel by panel weather permitting.


----------



## steelghost

audiguypaul said:


> Had my first real go with the DA today on the bonnet of my silver 04 Accord. I used the 4 products in the Glare system topped off with BH double speed. It was quite hard work and took me a couple of hours, but im only 6 weeks post spinal fusion surgery. I have to say i'm pleased with the result with the Glare filling a lot of the swirls and scratches, never gonna make a silk purse out of this pigs ear but when i was done the bonnet had a great shine and felt as smooth as silk. Gonna do the rest panel by panel weather permitting.


Be sure to post up some before and after pictures in the showroom


----------



## savvyfox

audiguypaul said:


> Had my first real go with the DA today on the bonnet of my silver 04 Accord. I used the 4 products in the Glare system topped off with BH double speed. It was quite hard work and took me a couple of hours, but im only 6 weeks post spinal fusion surgery. I have to say i'm pleased with the result with the Glare filling a lot of the swirls and scratches, never gonna make a silk purse out of this pigs ear but when i was done the bonnet had a great shine and felt as smooth as silk. Gonna do the rest panel by panel weather permitting.


Take it easy mate, nothing more back breaking than leaning over polishing. Look forward to some pics. :thumb:


----------



## Blackwatch

dchapman88 said:


> Great finish on the bonnet
> 
> Just wondering did you mask off the area so you didn't get any overspray on the rest of the bonnet? How many coats on lacquer did it take go get a result?
> 
> I have a work mate with a similar issue
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


I did yes. I masked the headlight of completely but left and area around the damage by about 6" so I could flat it all back down again before firing up the Rupes.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

A bit of detailing "pottering" this evening; polished the instrument cluster acrylic with some Megs PlastX. Much better than it was but it's apparently made of transparent butter so even wiping the polish off marrs it again; added another layer of base colour to the huge stone chip on the very leading edge of the bonnet (next time will be onto layers of clear); touched in another handful of (new  )marks on the edges of doors and put Kurust into a couple of deeper ones that had gone through to the steel; last but not least, cleaned all the interior glass, particularly the windscreen. Good way to avoid watching Strictly!


----------



## pyro-son

Cleaned the wife's Honda Jazz yesterday ready for the winter protected with Fusso.
Today gave my 93 a quick wash as only mildly dirty and topped up with BSD.


----------



## TGi

I went for an NCT special (Irelands version of the MOT) bit of tfr and some acid-free wheel cleaner not the best but better than it was.
Still happier than I would be if I had let the yard sweepers down the road at it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Cleaned up the works van today. Used it as an opportunity to use some products I either haven't used before or rarely use these days
White van so showed the dirt and tar spots off 
2BM with CG Mr Pink (remembered why I stooped using it), fallout remover with BH Korrosol, tar and glue removed with Obsession Wax tar remover. Trims treated with AG trim and bumper gel, glass sealed with JetSeal, paintwork with KOG. 
All in all came up nice, for a works van 




Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Derekh929

Machine shampooed two front seats and a set off mats and did a boot as well , nice easy Sunday job


----------



## Njs71

Finished off paint correction on the drivers side of the car then 2 coats of KOG Soft99.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nothing today as the weather wasn't great, I'm hoping to wash my car before next Sundays Essex motor shows German auto fest.


----------



## steelghost

Hoovered boot, then tried out my first Auto Glym product, Interior Shampoo. Very impressed, cleaned up the muck around the children's car seats very effectively, smelled nice and came out of the fabric easily with a damp cloth.


----------



## Radish293

steelghost said:


> Hoovered boot, then tried out my first Auto Glym product, Interior Shampoo. Very impressed, cleaned up the muck around the children's car seats very effectively, smelled nice and came out of the fabric easily with a damp cloth.


It's good stuff wouldn't be without it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svended

Actually the day after doing the F10, had this E60 to clean, weather set in and all I had was a dimly lit garage with a very large inspection pit below.


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick clean today, snow foam, wash with britemax then it poured down
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## astra-fergie

Gave the car a quick coating of AG Extra Gloss protection... which led to the plastics, then wheels, then tyres, then vacuum and interior plastics... lol


----------



## Wilco

First use of Obsession Icon wax today. I'm not saying anything as so many people have already ordered it but ......


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 a quick maintenance wash lasting an hour and a half, just in time before the showers arrived :wall:


----------



## scooobydont

Winter prep here with 476s. Took the car out for a quick run and a tractor pulled out in front of me literally 5 mins after setting off, now covered in mud splatter :wall:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Done the interiors on both cars this evening and exteriors to do tomorrow seen as the forecast is nice for a change


----------



## Gedo

scooobydont said:


> Winter prep here with 476s. Took the car out for a quick run and a tractor pulled out in front of me literally 5 mins after setting off, now covered in mud splatter :wall:


Looking good !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Got the winter prep done  on my daily, now protected with DSW. Never used it before so be good to see how it holds up. Had some time to spare so washed the mother in laws car and then a friends car. Good day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleyman

It's been a while since my Golf last got a clean. I think it was July it last saw a wash mitt!


----------



## suspal

Nice Golf,whenyou going to do the big "B"?.


----------



## suspal

Nice Golf,when are you going to do the big "B"?.:thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the juke a quick maintenance wash today ready for LowiePetes day tomorrow.....

..... and then remembered I'm not even taking it!!

Doh! 























Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Gave the daily a maintenance wash and took the wheels off for a deep clean, decontamination & wax ready for the winter


----------



## Commander2874

Gave my Bronze Type R a nice clean over the weekend (only time for the exterior). Sprayed valet pro prewash on the car and it was then rinsed and snow foamed using demon snow foam.
Following another rinse i used 2bm with AG shampoo conditioner and wonder wheels on the alloys.
Car was dried using a mf towel and then polished with PB black hole and sealed with Nattys paste wax.

Some pics!































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Got up early today, as the weather was scheduled to be an overcast 18 degrees with a light breeze and it didn't disappoint. Perfect.

Gave the car a thorough clean and then a thin coat of FK1000p to all exterior paint, side glass and all hard smooth trim.

Went on easy and half an hour later came off easy. Everything looks glossy or glassy now.

Lovely !!


----------



## JayMac

Just a maintenance wash this morning, but finally got to try out AA Luxallure and I've got to say it's fantastic! Loads of suds and really slick, smells great too! Also used AA Glitter QD, it was nice to use and left a nice finish. Tried it on the glass, but it kind of left smudges so only the paintwork next time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Well spent the afternoon cleaning, polishing, sealing and waxing my mates long wheel base, high top transit van - all by hand.

Knackered...

But looks really good and he's chuffed to bits


----------



## Demetrios72

Full winter prep done today :thumb:

Body work done with Bilt Hamber this year

Alloys with FK1000p


----------



## Actrosman

More of a 'what detailing will u not be doing this weekend' post really.....the past couple of years I've had 2 white cars to keep on top of, my Mondeo TXS and MrsH's Fiesta ZetecS..... only got mine now (until something else turns up) after a visit from someone on Monday night.....






































Needless to say, she's bloody devastated and I was fecking fuming...who knows though, neighbours CCTV might've picked something up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

That's awful dude. Really really hope you catch who did this. ******s.


----------



## ibiza55

Feck, didn't know things like this still happened, I remember the early 80's it happened a lot then. I hope you get sorted soon matey.


----------



## Zetec-al

I'm sorry to see this mate!

I really can't get my head round why someone would do this to someone property?!

hope it gets sorted quickly for you


----------



## Njs71

That's  terrible. Hope they get the scum who did this. 

Really don't know what mentality you must have to do that. Shocking!


----------



## Actrosman

Thanks guys..... fortunately (in some respect) it’s a lease/company car so we only have to pay out £250 excess but the inconvenience of being a car down is a bleeding nightmare! It would’ve been 2 years old next week and at the end of the lease we were going to but it.....with the new Fiesta out now we’d have got it for about 4.5-5k.....bit of a steel really! Hopefully she’ll get another very low mileage one (only had 9k on from brand new) with the same extras on that we spec'd but we shall see.....I’ll keep y'all posted.


----------



## alfajim

Bloody hell, who did you upset? That's a mess.


----------



## Wilco

I've been bored with my products recently so set myself a little challenge of spending as little as possible or using up products I've had sat redundant in my garage . Anyways cut a long story short over the last 2 days its been done. With tbph all sorts of stuff but it would be rude not to have a new wax to use right? So with mainly SRP and Simoniz Original wax I was left with this finish.



















Ive really enjoyed myself tbh, the wax finish has blown me away too. Not surprised people don't like it but it suits how I work and if applied with a damp applicator its really good.


----------



## suspal

Nice one Wilco,I'm even more depressed now,hope you're not to knackered after that effort.

P.S you're never going to guess what I've bought. lol


----------



## Wilco

Something else to gather dust more than likely lol. I've actually done three cars over the last 48 hours so yeah I'm a little tired.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Wilco said:


> I've been bored with my products recently so set myself a little challenge of spending as little as possible or using up products I've had sat redundant in my garage . Anyways cut a long story short over the last 2 days its been done. With tbph all sorts of stuff but it would be rude not to have a new wax to use right? So with mainly SRP and Simoniz Original wax I was left with this finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive really enjoyed myself tbh, the wax finish has blown me away too. Not surprised people don't like it but it suits how I work and if applied with a damp applicator its really good.


Very nice wilco, it's come up lovely :thumb:


----------



## suspal

Wilco said:


> Something else to gather dust more than likely lol. I've actually done three cars over the last 48 hours so yeah I'm a little tired.


Wanna come over and do mine got loads od gear to play with.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Something else to gather dust more than likely lol. I've actually done three cars over the last 48 hours so yeah I'm a little tired.


You applied with a damp applicator - was that a sponge or microfibre ?

Did you leave to haze or apply and remove ?

Car's come up really well

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Wilco

Andyblue said:


> You applied with a damp applicator - was that a sponge or microfibre ?
> 
> Did you leave to haze or apply and remove ?
> 
> Car's come up really well
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Foam applicator with a spritz of qd. Fly over a panel at a time and remove with a short nap microfiber instantly. Don't let it dry at all. I kept a microfiber in my left hand as I applied the wax with my right and got it straight off. I'm well impressed with the finish and no real issues with removal bar one small area on the roof.


----------



## Wilco

suspal said:


> Wanna come over and do mine got loads od gear to play with.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


£1 a mile travel exes and I'll consider it :lol::lol:


----------



## charlie.

Washed it yesterday, quick going over with Meguiars Ultimate Detailer whilst drying.










Today, painted the calipers....










Next up - wheel refurb, stubborn ingrained contaminates are doing my head in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman

alfajim said:


> Bloody hell, who did you upset? That's a mess.


Nobody I hope! Could just be a random thing or The Gimp One might've said something to someone during one of his 12hr stint Xbox/gaming sessions and caused upset somewhere....ya never know but considering what other cars are on our street (a Merc, Fiesta ST, couple of BMWs, a few 17 plate cars and maybe another 15 fandoms) and the fact we live on a corner of a cul-de-sac, 50 yards from the 'main' road, the car was parked near one of these new LED street lamps, and I know where my thoughts are


----------



## suspal

Wilco said:


> £1 a mile travel exes and I'll consider it :lol::lol:


That's a steal when you coming.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wilco

suspal said:


> That's a steal when you coming.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


According to my sat nav, best route for me is via Aberdeen.


----------



## Actrosman

@Wilco..... good job performed on that mate. The more I see those wheels though, the more it gets me thinking if they’d suit my Mondeo! I like the style and the offset of the black.....plan on having mine refurbished and maybe go a couple of shades darker...... couple of Ford colours have been mentioned and apparently look good on white but I’m not so sure if it would suit anything bigger than the cars (Fiesta/Focus ST I think) it’s already on.....the black inserts look the dogs doodahs on those though....striking in a subtle kind of way


----------



## Wilco

Cheers matey, they aren't overly common tbh. The interior is a dark grey not black and it does suit the car I feel. 20" tyres cost the blooming earth though lol.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Foam applicator with a spritz of qd. Fly over a panel at a time and remove with a short nap microfiber instantly. Don't let it dry at all. I kept a microfiber in my left hand as I applied the wax with my right and got it straight off. I'm well impressed with the finish and no real issues with removal bar one small area on the roof.


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Njs71

Decided today was the day to get the wheels off our daily driver and give the inside of them their first ever clean.

Filthy doesn't even cover it…………they're Black with years of grime.

My weapons of choice:

*Bilt Hamber Auto wheels
Autoglanz Shield
Autoglym tar remover
Autoglym hi tech wheel brush*

Here is the wheel before.........yuuuuk!









2 applications of BH Autowheels, a good scrub with AutoGlanz wheel soap and a fair bit of elbow grease later.









A coating of AG Shield to protect and shine.

















They're never going to be perfect but I think they came up fairly well.

I'm impressed with the AG Shield. Easy to put on with a wowo red pad and easy to buff off once cured leaving a nice clear shine.

It took me a fair while just to do the 2 fronts. Rears are getting done tomorrow.


----------



## molsal

Nice job on both car and calipers, what paint did you use on the calipers? Did you paint them in situ?


----------



## charlie.

molsal said:


> Nice job on both car and calipers, what paint did you use on the calipers? Did you paint them in situ?


Painted with Hycote aerosol - primer/base/lacquer, left to dry for 24 hours then applied the decals - a further 3 coats of lacquer over the top of the decals.

Just unbolted the caliper held it in place with an old axle stand - masked off the brake lines/nipples/pistons etc so I didn't have to bleed the system (lazy? Me, oh yes!)

In all my years, I've used normal aerosol on all brake calipers with no ill effect, unless the car is a dedicated track car, or you are a complete loon - normal aerosol will do just nicely if prepped/applied well enough (and you have better colour choice!)


----------



## Slammedorion

Daily all clean... washed, quick detail spray, tyre gel, inside cleaned





Just took my time with it yesterday as it's only been just over 2 weeks since hernia surgery :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Done a quick polish, wax and clean inside of a friend fiesta titanium... pics to follow soon hopefully


----------



## luke-m-j




----------



## Cookies

A friend's 3 series, 2007 and as shiny as a breezeblock.


----------



## steelghost

Mum's Jazz again (last detailed this time last year). Most pleasing to note the FK1000P applied to wheels made them far far easier to clean, even a year later.

Pre-wash with Powermaxed TFR at 10%
Auto Glanz Bug Off used with a brush for all shuts, badges etc
Interior hoovered, dusted, wiped down, and various minor stains dealt with
Glass cleaned inside and out ready for sealing
Some serious underbody lance action to remove a good handful of silt from the rear wheel arches!
Two bucket wash, iron remover (Car Chem Re-volt), clayed with some Serious Performance fine clay, spot treated for tar.

Then car moved into garage due to typical autumn downpour!

Dried off, jacked up, all wheels removed, washed, detarred, FK1000P topped up, refitted. Tyres (nice new Goodyear 4 Seasons Gen 2s) dressed with Carpro PERL.

All exterior glass sealed with Tough Coat, windscreen with Carlack Glass Finish

All bodywork cleaned / polished using Sonax Xtreme Polish & Wax #3, by DA, on a Scholl Honey spider pad. You can get a bit of correction out of this apparently, but I was using it as a paint cleaner and prep for the LSP, Sonax Xtreme NPT (which was also used on the exterior plastics).

Had some help from Mum but am feeling the burn in my back now! Anyway car looked transformed so pleased with my days efforts.





































Sorry no before pics, but imagine a filthy blue Honda Jazz and you're there


----------



## Tembaco

And still busy today and will be later this week. Mustang 4.7 V8 1966


----------



## Nidge76

Got my winter prep done today as the weather was nice.

Normal pre wash and 2BM etc. Did a decon with Car Chem Tar & Glue Remover, AutoGlanz Blood Tonic followed by claying.

Then moved onto Auto Allure Resurrect cleanser polish, Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid and my LSP of choice was Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax.

First time using the wax, used too much and now have arms like popeye!

I also cleaned behind the number plates as I replaced them today with the new ones that are in the photo.


----------



## steelghost

Looking very sharp! Yep DSW is a harsh mistress if you use too much. You should barely be able to see it on the panel....


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> Got my winter prep done today as the weather was nice.
> 
> Normal pre wash and 2BM etc. Did a decon with Car Chem Tar & Glue Remover, AutoGlanz Blood Tonic followed by claying.
> 
> Then moved onto Auto Allure Resurrect cleanser polish, Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid and my LSP of choice was Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax


Looks good - how did you find the AA resurrect polish ?


----------



## BrummyPete

Snow foamed with krystal keen, washed with britemax and finished with 2 coats of bad, hasn't been machines yet but will deal with that when spring arrives
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Winter prep done!

Full decon incl 1st time use of BH Autowheel, really like this stuff.

Machine polished with CarPro Essence on a Gloss Pad.
Wipe down with Gtechniq panel wipe before it got it's LSP coating of Nasiol ZR53 (that's a joy to use for anyone wanting a quality sealant that's a doddle to apply/remove).

Cab roof got a 3M 303 Aerospace application with the seats getting a coat of Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard.
Wheels are already sealed but I gave them a quick coat of Planet Polish Wheel n Shine.
Tyres had a wipe down with Carchem Tyre Cream, nice subtle flat finish with this.

Left me with this -

Paintwork like glass now with the ZR53 applied.


----------



## Soul boy 68

BrummyPete said:


> Snow foamed with krystal keen, washed with britemax and finished with 2 coats of bad, hasn't been machines yet but will deal with that when spring arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's such a lovely color and a great job.


----------



## Soul boy 68

nbray67 said:


> Winter prep done!
> 
> Full decon incl 1st time use of BH Autowheel, really like this stuff.
> 
> Machine polished with CarPro Essence on a Gloss Pad.
> Wipe down with Gtechniq panel wipe before it got it's LSP coating of Nasiol ZR53 (that's a joy to use for anyone wanting a quality sealant that's a doddle to apply/remove).
> 
> Cab roof got a 3M 303 Aerospace application with the seats getting a coat of Gtechniq L1 Leather Guard.
> Wheels are already sealed but I gave them a quick coat of Planet Polish Wheel n Shine.
> Tyres had a wipe down with Carchem Tyre Cream, nice subtle flat finish with this.
> 
> Left me with this -
> 
> Paintwork like glass now with the ZR53 applied.


Stunning nbray :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Soul boy 68 said:


> Stunning nbray :thumb:


Cheers pal.

That ZR53 coating is very nice indeed, so so easy in application and removal.


----------



## BrummyPete

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's such a lovely color and a great job.


Cheers mate, only been a couple of weeks but I will be improving on it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> Looks good - how did you find the AA resurrect polish ?


I used it by hand. It's fairly runny, very easy to use and buffs off nicely. Seemed to lift some ingrained dirt off reasonably well.

I don't have much to compare it to but I was happy with it.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> I used it by hand. It's fairly runny, very easy to use and buffs off nicely. Seemed to lift some ingrained dirt off reasonably well.
> 
> I don't have much to compare it to but I was happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Cheers bud :thumb:

Might look at getting a bottle then...


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> Cheers bud :thumb:
> 
> Might look at getting a bottle then...


I think at the moment you can pick up a 500ml bottle for £3.99. Only trouble is you will probably end up buying a load of other stuff as well! 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> I think at the moment you can pick up a 500ml bottle for £3.99. Only trouble is you will probably end up buying a load of other stuff as well!
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Oh yes, so true, bought a lot from them, but not this, so might get a bottle ordered.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 its winter detail yesterday, I won't bore you with the details but products I've used were as follows.

Auto finesse wheel soap
Meguires APC
Swiss vax autobahn
Valet pro citrus pre wash
Car spunk foam
Meguires shampoo plus
Meguires all season dressing
Meguires glass cleaner
Meguires NTX metal cleaner
Gyeon tire
Poor boys black hole
colinite 476
Tardis and iron X
Obviously not in that order.

Only had the chance to take one picture from my iPhone and at a local supermarket car park. Needless to say the car is all protected for winter now and before the grittiers make an appearance in a couple of months time. Oh and by the way, can you spot something different about the car? I won't give any clues but those of you who've seen my car will know what's different.


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> Gave my M2 its winter detail yesterday, I won't bore you with the details but products I've used were as follows.
> 
> Auto finesse wheel soap
> Meguires APC
> Swiss van autobahn
> Valet pro citrus pre wash
> Car spunk foam
> Meguires shampoo plus
> Meguires all season dressing
> Meguires glass cleaner
> Meguires NTX metal cleaner
> Gyeon tire
> Poor boys black hole
> colinite 476
> Tardis and iron X
> Obviously not in that order.
> 
> Only had the chance to take one picture from my iPhone and at a local supermarket car park. Needless to say the car is all protected for winter now and before the grittiers make an appearance in a couple of months time.
> 
> View attachment 52400


Daaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnnn 
She looks gorgeous

What's the spunk foam like?! 
Never used any of their products but always been intrigued!


----------



## Soul boy 68

^^^^^, thank you chapman for the kind words, I quite like car spunk foam, it's quite thick and clingy and seemed to do the job well enough, I'd say you should give it a go. :detailer:


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> ^^^^^, thank you chapman for the kind words, I quite like car spunk foam, it's quite thick and clingy and seemed to do the job well enough, I'd say you should give it a go. :detailer:


I've got a few half bottles I'm using up but when I'm in need of a new one I might just give it a go


----------



## nbray67

Soul boy 68 said:


> Gave my M2 its winter detail yesterday, I won't bore you with the details but products I've used were as follows.
> 
> Auto finesse wheel soap
> Meguires APC
> Swiss vax autobahn
> Valet pro citrus pre wash
> Car spunk foam
> Meguires shampoo plus
> Meguires all season dressing
> Meguires glass cleaner
> Meguires NTX metal cleaner
> Gyeon tire
> Poor boys black hole
> colinite 476
> Tardis and iron X
> Obviously not in that order.
> 
> Only had the chance to take one picture from my iPhone and at a local supermarket car park. Needless to say the car is all protected for winter now and before the grittiers make an appearance in a couple of months time. Oh and by the way, can you spot something different about the car? I won't give any clues but those of you who've seen my car will know what's different.


Winter wheels now on?


----------



## AS_BO

dchapman88 said:


> Daaaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnnn
> She looks gorgeous
> 
> What's the spunk foam like?!
> Never used any of their products but always been intrigued!


Have you had the wheels done fella?


----------



## nbray67

nbray67 said:


> Winter wheels now on?


Scrap that.


----------



## Soul boy 68

nbray67 said:


> Scrap that.


Keep guessing and look very hard


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Keep guessing and look very hard


Got the M sport carbon side skirts on ?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Andyblue said:


> Got the M sport carbon side skirts on ?


Nope.  had them on from the beginning.


----------



## nbray67

Soul boy 68 said:


> Keep guessing and look very hard


My 1st shout was going to be the Black/Grey BMW centre caps but I can't remember what progress/mods you'd done since I last looked at it SB.

It looks stunning as always.


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> Nope.  had them on from the beginning.


Exhaust tips if not the B&W centre caps ???


----------



## Soul boy 68

^^^^^ you're both right about the centre caps BUT that's not the main change though, I would have thought it was glaringly obvious  give up?


----------



## dchapman88

Lowered and/or spacers at the rear?!


----------



## Andyblue

Soul boy 68 said:


> ^^^^^ you're both right about the centre caps BUT that's not the main change though, I would have thought it was glaringly obvious  give up?


Boot lip spoiler ????


----------



## dchapman88

Soul boy 68 said:


> ^^^^^ you're both right about the centre caps BUT that's not the main change though, I would have thought it was glaringly obvious  give up?


You had some alloygator or similar in......


----------



## Cookies

I gave the work hack a quick going over yesterday and today. I managed to get some gloss back into the 13 year old paintwork.

Cooks


----------



## rob267

Carbon fibre or black roof. Cant remember if you had it done already.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Cookies said:


> I gave the work hack a quick going over yesterday and today. I managed to get some gloss back into the 13 year old paintwork.
> 
> Cooks


Niall 
You'd never look at and say it was 13 years old

Great job!


----------



## Cookies

dchapman88 said:


> Niall
> You'd never look at and say it was 13 years old
> 
> Great job!


Thanks bud. I only picked it up on Wednesday, so am slowly working my way round it. I might start a mini project thread.

Cooks


----------



## dchapman88

Cookies said:


> Thanks bud. I only picked it up on Wednesday, so am slowly working my way round it. I might start a mini project thread.
> 
> Cooks


Yeah, strip it down to ita bare nuts and bolts and give it a proper revamp

You've got the spare time right.....


----------



## Hereisphilly

Bit of machining and Wowos Nanocoat down yesterday before the rain
















Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

dchapman88 said:


> You had some alloygator or similar in......


Almost correct, well technically yes, well done chapman, I've got rid of my rimblades, you may have read a thread I've posted recently about me having four punctures to my tyers, well I've had enough of keeping removing the rim blades and buying spares all the time. It meant taking the wheel off every time which I found to be a ball ache.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Hereisphilly said:


> Bit of machining and Wowos Nanocoat down yesterday before the rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Looks great Phil :buffer: :thumb: who's that lurking in the background?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks great Phil :buffer: :thumb: who's that lurking in the background?


The neighbour who comes over to talk to me!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sirGonGon

2 days work put into my Civic completed today. Given the full works in prep for a Scottish winter.


----------



## dan4291

Maintenance wash on my Fabia Monte Carlo estate. Wheels were in an awful state so broke out the just-bought Bilt Hamber Autowheel. One of the wheels before:










Let it dwell for a few minutes, bled quite a lot!










Agitated with brushes leaving a nice clean wheel. Tyres were also sprayed with APC and scrubbed.










Front bodywork got a spray of Autoglanz Bug Off, then foamed the whole car with Bilt Hamber Autofoam, with a 2BM wash with Chemical Guys Citrus Wash n Gloss. Dried with AF Aqua Deluxe and quickly finished off with Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax. Tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance.

The afters, first wash of the car on my newly tarmaced driveway!


























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmondie

Clean the new baby yesterday  been a while since playing with the detailingstuff. But back at it


----------



## Slammedorion

Had a visitor again...

While it's been here thought I'd make it red again :buffer:


----------



## brodders1979

Holding off doing the full winter detail until I have the new ceramic wax from Imran but had a spare few hours today and last protection applied was Alien 51 and Nebular back in July.

Used wheel woolies for the first time and found them a god send for getting into the barrels.

Process applied.....

Foamed with BH Auto and hogs hair brush with Surfex around intricate areas whilst dwelling. Rinsed.
BH korrosol on the wheels. Rinsed then washed with wheel woolies and wowo wheel mitt. Tyres scrubbed with Surfex.
BH Korrosol on paintwork then another foam session (had half a bottle of mixed product left so thought might as well use up). Rinsed.
2BM with chemical guys stripper suds. Rinsed and dried with fecks Proffesor Plush.
Applied a coat of BH Double Speed and buffed off. Remembered how difficult it can be to remove if over applied so went as thin as possible. As good as this wax is for durability I find it mutes the flake a little on metallic paint.
Tyres dressed with Perl and also used on trims etc.
Did an interior detail a couple of weeks ago so just a quick dust and vac inside then Chemical Guys Stripper Scent sprayed into the footwell.
Windows cleaned with Cartec glass cleaner.

Job done...























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Done my mates volvo with some fusso, for winter, yesterday.


----------



## suspal

alfajim said:


> Done my mates volvo with some fusso, for winter, yesterday.


That's come up a beaut.:thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

Not really "detailing" as such, but washed the car with just plain water from the pressure washer as an experiment after a long week of driving, to see how the FK1000p does at self-cleaning.

The result was quite impressive - it came up very clean looking from just using water. I have only been using FK since July on our cars, but i have to say it is very impressive stuff. Love the look it gives and love the way it shrugs off dirt in the rain or just using a PW.:thumb:

It seems to be pretty resilient to bird poo too - no etching or visible marks left at all.


----------



## bense556

Cleaned my old man's V40 - topped with C2v3 as a drying aid.
20171014_164626 
20171014_164619
20171014_164551
20171014_164559


----------



## alfajim

GleemSpray said:


> Not really "detailing" as such, but washed the car with just plain water from the pressure washer as an experiment after a long week of driving, to see how the FK1000p does at self-cleaning.
> 
> The result was quite impressive - it came up very clean looking from just using water. I have only been using FK since July on our cars, but i have to say it is very impressive stuff. Love the look it gives and love the way it shrugs off dirt in the rain or just using a PW.:thumb:
> 
> It seems to be pretty resilient to bird poo too - no etching or visible marks left at all.


Used to love the way my car looked after washing with fk shampoo and drying with fk qd. Seemed to make it look like you'd freshly applied 1000p every time.


----------



## dchapman88

Started to give the Juke it a winter protection, got most of the way through but called it a day. Will finish another day.

5:30 start saw the usual wheels, foam and 2BM followed by a towel and compressed air dry, fallout removed with Korrosol, PW then clayed with G3 clay mitt. 
Car was then dried again and brought inside for an inspection

With Glare being discontinued in the UK I decided to do my winter protect in honour of that so it was more cleanse and protect than correct and protect. 
Paint was given a pass of Micro and then 2 passes of Pro Polish (1 by machine and the last by hand)
To be honest I've never seen the flake in my paint poo quite as much as it does with Glare
It truly is somehting special and can't wait for some sunshine......

Glass was then polished with Nanolex glass polish, panel wiped then sealed with Nanolex Ultra.

That's where I left it for today, trims, wheels and interior another day.


----------



## Commander2874

Getting my civic type r professionally detailed next month consisting of a 2 stage machine polish, full clay bar and wash and ceramically coated so i just gave mine a usual rinse, snowfoam, rinse and 2bm using AG shampoo conditioner.

Didn't bother with polishing and waxing as my old protection is still doing it's job and will be coming off in a few weeks anyway.

I also polished the exhaust tips using wirewool and Autosol. Came out pretty good, also used detailing tape to protect the bodywork
























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky

Finally got Started on the mini today

Been 7 weeks since I had hip replacement so had to take things very easy

Just had a quick blast round the wheels with some TFR. Pressure washed off. Then some decontamination. Pleased to say there was very little to do.

Next a bit of snow foam pressure washed and a very gentle two bucket wash. Finally a careful dry

By then I was out of puff for the day so back in the garage ready for the fun stuff hopefully I'll be using some MK Pure and wax at the weekend to get some proper shine on.the car.

Ive missed this so much!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robx1r

Didn't get many photos this was today's lot the a4 was a make it shiney for a dealer not to put too much effort into it. Same with the cruiser really. The sv was removing damage from an ill fitting cover.





































Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

President Swirl and myself gave our motors a wash, Mr Swirls Celica was treated to 2 coats of double speed wax and my ST had 2 coats of Fireball Ultimate wax



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Not great pictures but got the majority of my winter prep done today with two costs of fusso light scratch clear.

Spent longer on the interior than intended so ran out if time in the end


__
https://flic.kr/p/CMydzW


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZTz6zR

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3

Washed the car and cleaned the window trim and scuttle panel then treated with carpro dlux. Tomorrow I'll be washing again and going over the car with infinity wax dark glaze followed by infinity wax dark wax and sealing the glass with infinity wax glass sealant and might polish the exhaust tip and seal with dlux. If I've got time I'm also going to treat some of the engine bay with dlux too. Interior was done two days ago including a good clean of the spare wheel well.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Gave the fog light openings a clean while I had the bulbs out





And gave the car another coat of OW dynasty for winter


----------



## dchapman88

Just a quick wash down after last week's Glare-ing
I do like the water behaviour of the untopped glare


----------



## A&J

Just a small preview on my Britemax combo winter prep on 1 of 3 cars I plan to do...














































...more about it in detail soon


----------



## Danjc

Britemax Virtue & EE 2.0 on the wife's little Kia. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsparky

Oldsparky said:


> Finally got Started on the mini today
> 
> Been 7 weeks since I had hip replacement so had to take things very easy
> 
> Just had a quick blast round the wheels with some TFR. Pressure washed off. Then some decontamination. Pleased to say there was very little to do.
> 
> Next a bit of snow foam pressure washed and a very gentle two bucket wash. Finally a careful dry
> 
> By then I was out of puff for the day so back in the garage ready for the fun stuff hopefully I'll be using some MK Pure and wax at the weekend to get some proper shine on.the car.
> 
> Ive missed this so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More work on Mini

MK Pure then Anvil on silver and Aztec on black. Still running out of steam quickly but getting there at last










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Wasn't today, but I finally made a start on the vanborghini yesterday. I have been able to see the previous sign writing for ages and the more I keep it clean the more I have been meaning to get the DA onto it. 
There were some seriously heavy scratches in it, but ultimately it's a 54 plate Vivaro, that's not been very well looked after, and has over 195K on the clock...

So, with the kids sent to the out-laws, and the OH busy doing eBay listings, I thought I'd take a bit of time on the van.

Obsession wax snow foam.
Obsession wax shampoo. 
Wonder Wheels purple alloy wheel cleaner (not the weapon on choice but the wheels haven't been started yet so it's good enough to do the job required).

Then I chose a panel. The plan is to work a strip downwards, panel at a time till the whole thing is done... I chose to work the panel behind the drivers door, and here are the results:



















BH clay
Orange Hex pad using 2200 Menzerna 
Red Hex pad using 3800 Menzerna 
Auto Finesse Fusion wax x2 layers.

I knew the clear coat would be quite hard on this but I wasn't expecting it to be as tough as it was... I'm happy with the results though and I'm happy there are no holograms or such to see.

On my way home this evening waiting for a clear exit from a junction a transit of similar age came past me which had also clearly been cleared of any sign writing ghost, however, it hadn't been cleared of any holograms... not sure what I'd prefer to be honest though haha


----------



## Zetec-al

Great work on the van! will look really good when done

Only thing i'd do is change the alloys to more standard looking van wheels which should tidy it up even more.


----------



## Chris[email protected]

Zetec-al said:


> Great work on the van! will look really good when done
> 
> Only thing i'd do is change the alloys to more standard looking van wheels which should tidy it up even more.


Thanks. It will take time to get done as time is limited, however I have a few free days coming up so may well make the most of them...
The wheels were a cheaper option when I needed 2 new tyres due to tread and the other two due to age. The alloys came with good tread and cost less, and they aren't the worst I've seen. They are quite wide though to be fair.

As I do the panel containing the wheel I will remove, clean, tidy up and seal the wheel as it gets to each one...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just a wash..
odk rotate on the wheels
adams tyre and rubber cleaner on the tyres
odk breakdown with the pw and lance
autoallure luxallure shampoo
dried with blackfire midnight sun qd as a drying aid and on glass
tyres dressed with 1 layer of odk attire


----------



## Scott_Paterson

Friends S1 to get it all protected for winter 





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Sorry pic now edited!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Commander2874 said:


> Sorry pic now edited!


The massive sideways pic in your first post is still there, can you do something about that one as well :doublesho :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

steelghost said:


> The massive sideways pic in your first post is still there, can you do something about that one as well :doublesho :thumb:


Sorted! Just checked it on my laptop and that was horrendous! Deleted


----------



## Demetrios72

Done my engine bay :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Wheels off my new to me car, fully cleaned then treated with CarPro Dlux. Calipers painted while at it. I need to sort out an alternative to photobucket so I can get pics up


----------



## dchapman88

Mum's Merc got the winter protect today! 
Normal full wash and decon. I used KKD fallout remover for the first time and must say it was damn good. Defo worth a go if anyone is in the market for a new one.










Car was then towel and air dried and then given a go over with CarPro Essense Plus (big thanks to LowiePete for that as a prize) 
This was applied all over the paint, glass and chrome. Wheels were coated with In2detailing ceramic wax, not ideal but all I had to hand today. 
As it then started raining so I decided to give it all a coat of Gyeon Cure to help the Essense Plus in the short term.

Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance, trim dressed with ABD Hell Shine Abyss.

No great outdoor shots as the weather was poor.


----------



## mediumrare78

Bit on the wheels today. Cleaned, polished and sealed. I’m new to the form. Any advice on how to post pics on the form? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I'd suggest tapatalk 
It's what I use and I find it really easy


----------



## steelghost

dchapman88 said:


> I'd suggest tapatalk
> It's what I use and I find it really easy


Yep Tapatalk is very straightforward, not amazing quality but sufficient for most purposes


----------



## nbray67

Cleaned and sealed the BMW winter wheels set up before fitting them.
Car needs a wash but I'm under the weather and couldn't be ar$ed to give it a going over in the cold weather.

Wheels sealed with Sonax Extreme wheel sealant, easy to use and I'll see how it fairs as I normally seal my wheels with a ceramic, with this amount of spokes though, the Sonax was easier to apply.


----------



## MDC250

Power Maxed TFR via pump sprayer, DJ iFoam via lance then 2BM with Adam's shampoo and wash pad from the recent GB. Really nice shampoo, shame I've not used it before now, up there with my favourites.

Late in the day and cold so good old Sonax BSD for some bling and reliable short term protection. Forget how good this is and smells lovely


----------



## LewisChadwick7

gave mine a wash and topped up with Orchard Car Care speed seal (a sample I've been meaning to try for wayyyy too long!)


----------



## Danjc

I can’t quite see the pics on my phone any chance of making them a little bit bigger


----------



## macca666

Blackwatch you need to resize your images its making the rest of this page unreadable


----------



## Blackwatch

macca666 said:


> Blackwatch you need to resize your images its making the rest of this page unreadable


I did do buddy but imgbb messed them up again....ill delete the post.


----------



## macca666

Blackwatch said:


> I did do buddy but imgbb messed them up again....ill delete the post.


Sorry mate didn't mean you to delete them 

If you're using imgur I always find the easiest way is directly before the .jpg in the bbcode code is just to type either l or h (for large or huge) and it resizes :thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

had nothing better to do last night so got the lights out and gave the ST a wash and another coat of wax 

products used:
PM TFR 1:20
KKD Blizzard
OW purify shampoo 
OW flawless QD (as a drying aid)
OW raspberry show wax/OW blue colour charged wax
Imperial Wax matte tyre dressing







and the beading this morning


----------



## chongo

LewisChadwick7 said:


> had nothing better to do last night so got the lights out and gave the ST a wash and another coat of wax
> 
> products used:
> PM TFR 1:20
> KKD Blizzard
> OW purify shampoo
> OW flawless QD (as a drying aid)
> OW raspberry show wax/OW blue colour charged wax
> Imperial Wax matte tyre dressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the beading this morning


Nutter:lol::thumb:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

chongo said:


> Nutter:lol::thumb:


:lol::lol: I had nothing to do Mick, Mrs and bambino at her parents, the house is getting plastered so no TV to watch the match, no footy to go out and play either so this was the only thing left to get me out haha!

I don't think the neighbours like the lights though :devil:


----------



## dchapman88

LewisChadwick7 said:


> had nothing better to do last night so got the lights out and gave the ST a wash and another coat of wax
> 
> products used:
> PM TFR 1:20
> KKD Blizzard
> OW purify shampoo
> OW flawless QD (as a drying aid)
> OW raspberry show wax/OW blue colour charged wax
> Imperial Wax matte tyre dressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the beading this morning


I'm after a new snow foam and love KKD fallout and tar products
How do you rate the foam?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dchapman88 said:


> I'm after a new snow foam and love KKD fallout and tar products
> How do you rate the foam?


absolutely brilliant stuff! the best I've used to date, I haven't tried BH auto foam yet and want to try some next but how much you need through a foam lance doesn't work out very cost effective at BH's suggest dilution ratios of 4% at the panel it works out at something like 150ml topped with water whereas the KKD stuff is only 100ml topped with water


----------



## dchapman88

LewisChadwick7 said:


> absolutely brilliant stuff! the best I've used to date, I haven't tried BH auto foam yet and want to try some next but how much you need through a foam lance doesn't work out very cost effective at BH's suggest dilution ratios of 4% at the panel it works out at something like 150ml topped with water whereas the KKD stuff is only 100ml topped with water


Cool
thanks for that! 
I may well have to invest in a bottle sometime soon then.

Oh and the ST is lovely btw!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

dchapman88 said:


> Cool
> thanks for that!
> I may well have to invest in a bottle sometime soon then.
> 
> Oh and the ST is lovely btw!


do it! You'll love it and it smells nice too which is always a bonus! It's PH neutral too which I've heard BH is slightly alkaline, I'll be due another 5l soon tbh so might go for a different scent

cheers mate I do try to keep it to a good standard :buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

LewisChadwick7 said:


> :lol::lol: I had nothing to do Mick, Mrs and bambino at her parents, the house is getting plastered so no TV to watch the match, no footy to go out and play either so this was the only thing left to get me out haha!
> 
> I don't think the neighbours like the lights though :devil:


With those lights, you could have played five a side. :lol:


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Soul boy 68 said:


> With those lights, you could have played five a side. :lol:


:lol::lol: best £22 I've spent on them, I just regret not getting a couple more now


----------



## Blackwatch

LewisChadwick7 said:


> absolutely brilliant stuff! the best I've used to date, I haven't tried BH auto foam yet and want to try some next but how much you need through a foam lance doesn't work out very cost effective at BH's suggest dilution ratios of 4% at the panel it works out at something like 150ml topped with water whereas the KKD stuff is only 100ml topped with water


 Have you tried Shanes yet bud? If not get down there as hes knocking out a few free samples


----------



## Blackwatch

After hearing all the Hype about Fusso Coat I thought I would jump on the band wagon. So I gave her a quick wash and glow 

HDD Road Rage
HDD Foamumental
Tardis
HDD Brake Through on the wheels
2B wash with 1900:1
Scholls S3 on a couple of marks ( Rupes Green pad ) 
Sonus finishing polish
Fusso Coat
Glass cleaned with KKD Glass cleaner and windscreen coated with HDD Hydrology
Tyres Dressed with Valet Pro black to the future.

I didnt go to town as she is having a rear end respray in the new year,


----------



## Hereisphilly

Blackwatch said:


> Have you tried Shanes yet bud? If not get down there as hes knocking out a few free samples


Is this foamumental? I like the look of that

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave both cars a maintenance wash and a quick wax.





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Nice finish on both of the motors, which Wax did you use please


----------



## Blackwatch

Hereisphilly said:


> Is this foamumental? I like the look of that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I dont think the one Lewis used was Foamumental.


----------



## Lexus-is250

camerashy said:


> Nice finish on both of the motors, which Wax did you use please


I dug out my old bottle of Farecla G3 resin super wax. Thought I'd give it a run out as haven't used it for ages. Mine already had DSW on it but the Farecla one is so easy to use and leaves a lovely wet look.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jawadmohammed93

My 123d, cut with 105 and polished with 205... finished off with Poorboys!























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Bit of work on the door of my mum's Kia


----------



## BaileyA3

macca666 said:


> Bit of work on the door of my mum's Kia


Good job mate, bet she was well chuffed.


----------



## macca666

BaileyA3 said:


> Good job mate, bet she was well chuffed.


Cheers :thumb: going to get a write up on here but that was the mess the local bodyshop left it in after "fixing" a scratch :wall:


----------



## Commander2874

My car is in with a professional detailer getting a 2 stage paint correction, stone chip touch up and a full ceramic coat. 
Picking it up later today. So far!





































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

Service wash, top up with QD, Wowos Fabric sealant on the seats and Orchard Autocare Glitz for the tyres. 

Done and ready for another week of motorway bashing.


----------



## Commander2874

Car all done. Absolutely amazing. Finished with quartz uk ceramic coating. Car looks better than new!





































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Just about to admire my work and this happens 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

Just a wash today, but the car was in the dirtiest I’ve seen it in a long time, should have got before and after pics, used BSD as it’s gonna be a wet week and beads make me happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

hardly detailing but i cleaned my courtesy car in the dark. A minging 14 year old beaten up alfa now is suitable for me to drive. had to put some screen wash in it too.


----------



## dchapman88

Gave my juke a little go over today! Been over two weeks since it's had a wash and with driving country back roads it was a right state!!

Haven't been feeling well just recently so with the missus at work, kids all at school I thought this might be the perfect remedy to help me feel a little better! 
Wheels done first with various brushes and wowo wheel cleaner. APC on wheels and arches. 
PW rinse followed by foam, 2BM wash then towel dry. 
Glass cleaned down with dodo clearly menthol, paintwork given 2 coats of the in2detailing ceramic wax, 2 hours apart. 
All plastic trims coated in ABD Hell shine Abyss. Wheels coated in the ceramic wax too. Tyres given an unwiped coat of Megs Endurance. Exhaust lightly polished and then given a coat of CC Platinum Wheels. 
Happy with the overall results

Inside will be done tomorrow


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the inside a slight tidy up today. Nothing major though only a Hoover and tidy up. I won't bore you with the pics

Although i did have some really poor touch ups on some door jambs from the previous owner. 
Turned out to be only minor scuffs but the touch ups were awful. They'd pooled paint onto the scratch, not tidied it up but worse than anything it wasn't even the correct colour.

5000 grit paper, a slight tickle with Glare Knockout to bring it back to standard and then finished with Pro+


----------



## Blueberry

A quick wash for the last Meet of the year, for our RCZ Owner's Group


----------



## Commander2874

First was sprayed with valet pro citrus pre-wash which was allowed to settle before rinsing it off. 
Second stage was a snow foam using Krystal kleen snow foam and then a rinse after about 10 mins, could still see dirt along the lower panels so not that impressed but it had been used daily and not been washed in over 4 weeks.

I then cleaned the wheels using wheel wollies brushes and rinsed them.
I then used AG shampoo and conditioner and 2bm wash and could see the water turning black after just a few panels.
Rinsed it all off and touch dried with a drying towel.

Glass was then cleaned using a glass cloth and gyeam Glass cleaner and car was then polished using Poor boys black hole

Car was then waxed using collinite marque 915 to give it that final winter protection. Didn't have more time otherwise i would have given it another coating.

Will give it another coat tomorrow as car will not have been driven









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Blueberry said:


> A quick wash for the last Meet of the year, for our RCZ Owner's Group


Very nice. I'm going to have to get myself to a meet up at some point.
No one is allowed to scrutinise my paintwork too closely though 

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry

PugIain said:


> Very nice. I'm going to have to get myself to a meet up at some point.
> No one is allowed to scrutinise my paintwork too closely though
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


You must Iain !

We had a great day. Good Christmas meal to top it all off too


----------



## Merc5152

*A morning session on the car*

A morning session on the car. Still quite new and learning lot of different products but today used:

AF Avalanche snow foam
Meguiars Ultimate Wash and wax
Af Iron Out on wheels
Chemical Guys Butter wet wax. 
Meguiars Endurance tyre gel







free image hosting gallery


----------



## wysol2

Finally I got time to try britemax extreme 2.0 
Really happy with results 
A bit fresh outside so decide to leave it to cure for little bit longer than 20 minutes
















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

You can leave it for a couple of hours if needs be, it'll still come off effortlessly.


----------



## wysol2

Thanks good to know 
I was worry to leave it for to long 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Got a mate coming round today, said his car needed cleaning. Told me it hasn't been cleaned since I last waxed it. Hopefully it'll be warm enough that I can get a layer of fusso or fk1000 on it.
Got a new alloy wheel brush, so desperate to try that out on the impossible to clean alloys.


----------



## Actrosman

Gave mine a bit of a wipe over, once with a QD then again with something I've mixed that I'm trying.... beading is excellent, water runs off very well.....collects into large blobs before disappearing leaving it almost dry after a short run at around 25-30mph and the shine is mmmmmm, even in the dark








!!!!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Actrosman

^ knew I should’ve picked small & not medium!


----------



## manmaths31

Cleaned my insignia and the wifes CMax. Cant wait to get the DA out after Christmas!



N


----------



## Eddmeister

Quick tidy up, the salt on the mats already starting to get to me


----------



## MDC250

BH Autofoam via pump sprayer, snowfoam with PM TFR, 2BM wash and then finished with Orchard Autocare Perfection.

Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tire.

Vacuum of the inside, cleaned the rubber mats and then dressed with Magic Glaze multi purpose dressing.

The scents from Perfection and multi purpose dressing are crazy good 

From this...




























To this...


----------



## LewisChadwick7

managed to get a wash in as the car was looking grimey and sorted the door seals for winter with gummipfledge

before

















importance of 2 buckets at this time of the year even after 2 stages of pre wash 



after















.... I then decided to give my football gloves a clean up as the pitches are minging this time of the year now and are getting caked up after each match 

nothing a bit of APC and a stiff brush cant sort though


----------



## Sam534

Got her all tucked up nice in the garage, no more measles from beads on my black paint.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## weemaco

Quick wheels and snow foam too cold for anything else


----------



## steelghost

Car was filthy so it was getting washed today whatever the weather!

























..got my other apprentice on the case with the wheels :lol::thumb:








Of course it started snowing as I was washing it and really started coming down as I was packing up :doublesho









Still, Gyeon Bathe+ was doing a great job of sheeting the water off:






Afterwards I rolled it into the garage to hook up to the CTEK, and also thaw out before the apparent -7C we're getting tonight... :doublesho


----------



## Slammedorion

Old one dropped off


__
https://flic.kr/p/38245597744

New one picked up and cleaned up quickly 
Watering can job this morning, Tap was frozen :lol:
All glass polished, alittle Autoglym super resin by hand all over just to remove glue spots and water marks


__
https://flic.kr/p/25140276728


__
https://flic.kr/p/39010480641

Cleaned the mother in laws Mini up quick too


__
https://flic.kr/p/24146870737

Flickr isn't iPhone friendly sorry


----------



## mgtf

Blackwatch said:


> I Finished an Audi A4 for someone today....the worst part was the corner of the bonnet. Its come up fairly well....


Can u advise how u made this repair please


----------



## steelghost

mgtf said:


> Can u advise how u made this repair please


Someone asked this exact question a little further along in the thread, and I'm pretty sure he did answer it....


----------



## Commander2874

Nice sunny day today so thought I'd give the car a wash!

Sprayed some Valet pro ph neutral pre wash beforehand and let it settle for 10 mins whilst i cleaned all the door and boot sills.

This was then rinsed using my k2 pressure washer and then bodywork snowfoamed using krystal kleen snowfoam. Whilst settling i cleaned the wheels using bathe+ shampoo and wheel woolies

Car was then rinsed and 2bm wash using bathe+ as i consider this the best shampoo for ceramic coated cars. Rinsed and dried using a plush mf towel

Glass was then cleaned using Gyeon glass and wheels dried using a mf cloth.

I then gave it a quick detail using carpro ech20 mixed with water and carpro reload to keep the coating topped up. Used a nice plush Korean mf towel for this.

Car looking very clean and shiny!

All done in about 2 hours!























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

So against my better judgement and medical advice I gave Kathryns Pug a wash today. She was supposed to be helping me but said she'd just get in the way so left me to it.










Pre wash with Green Star and BH autofoam









followed by a very slow hand wash with G wash. Final wipe down with diluted Remax to finish.



















My car's been parked on the street since Monday and hasn't moved at all.










I've never seen it look so sad lol. All thanks to this.


----------



## M300JDG

mgtf said:


> Can u advise how u made this repair please


Did you ever fix this? I have the same problem on the front corner of my black e90

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG

Managed to get 2 coat of Enigma on my E90 today then had the wheel man refurb the wheels and paint the callipers red.

I am very poor but very happy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Lovely! How do you rate the wax?


----------



## M300JDG

Wilco said:


> Lovely! How do you rate the wax?


Smells amazing, addictive almost! 
Can be a bit grabby when applying. 
Buffs off like a dream leaving the panels smoother than any wax I've tried. 
Water behaviour is also more impressive than any wax I've tried. 
It's the first wax I've applied since correcting the paint so I can't say if it gave a better finish than others would, overall I'm very happy with it so far!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Thanks for the info, it's one I'm considering at the moment.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Started the new car protection onslaught on my parents new motor 

Reckon halfway there


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Once the ice had melted, maintenance wash and dry, moved the car, swept the water into the drain to stop it freezing later and then put the car back in the drive. Certainly looks good for a winter wash.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

When finally warmed up a bit & doing my good dead for a neighbour but Jesus didn’t last long  wish this damp weather would do one as trying to apply products outside & not smearing is twice the battle. Got all undercarriage just done without getting soaked from damp ground. Pretty much all plastics, door shuts treated to Koch chemie. Rest will get Gtechniq Matt dash. Then it’s exterior trims treated,Windows, then finale of coating/sealing

This damp weather is making it twice a battle with smearing/not curing & the cold wind to boot is taking an drying ability but at least it’s not raining. So need a garage & not attempting outside!! So wrong time of year to be sealing/curing this time of year outside in the elements!!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

More like what detailing didn't you do today... Temp was supposed to up to 8 or 9 today with no rain forecast so had one eye on my new jar of nanocoat.... and then the builders rocked up to install a new drive for a neighbour and cue clouds of brick dust everywhere... so didn't happen, not even a wash


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Yeh with the freezing fog, worst frost of the year so far I didn’t get out till lunchtime then struggled to get a hour or so before it was back to being damp & useless. Yeh certainly isn’t weather for any detailing outside!! Doesn’t look much better for rest & weekend But then it is winter & it’s not raining & after the snow as well


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

No touch foam and rinse to get rid of the worst of the aforementioned brick dust, was getting twitchy about it


----------



## dan4291

Washed my Monte Carlo estate yesterday just in time for Christmas! Was VERY glad to get all that winter crap off the car!























































Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Only managed to snow foam and rinse both cars before the rain started. Just glad to get the salt off from them

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Gave my 2 a clean before Christmas yesterday

PM TFR pre wash
Tyres scrubbed with brush and APC 1:3
Wheels washed with shampoo and mitt
Snow foam with KKD blizzard 
2 BM wash with AA luxeallure shampoo and Adams wash pad
Dried with Adams detail spray/BSD 50:50 mix


----------



## ECB

Quick engine bay wipe down on my girlfriends KA. It was pretty bad as I'd not done it in ages. Also cleaned the headlining, the interior and changed the clock in the car which had packed up.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Quick maintenance wash to see in the New Year with some of the goodies received from Britemax in the 12 days of Xmas, piccies here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=401439


----------



## SunnyBoi

Removing 10 years of rust on my muffler. 50/50 shot :


----------



## Jack R

What are you using to do that?


----------



## weedougall78

Just a quick hand wash with Simoniz wash and wax, had a lot of other things to do before going out last night


----------



## Andyblue

Well, just cleaned wife's Merc, decided to try new wax I got for Christmas - and it piddled it down, so she has a clean car, but no further...


----------



## sevenfourate

Had a go at my son's near 16 year old Corsa over the last 2 days...


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I washed my car today.

As I went to dry the windows I felt a few spots of rain so left the drying.

Within just a few seconds it poured down so the car has had hopefully a good final rinse that doesn't need drying!


----------



## Jack R

You’ve made a nice job of that bud, I’m hoping my wife’s one looks half as good once I’ve finished it.


----------



## mawallace

Washed my car today - 

AutoFoam
Rinse
2 Buckett Wash then
Dried off by using AG Aqua Wax - 

Then.. it chucked it down - now wondering how long Aqua Wax needs to work - as it could have been no more than 5 mins between the final dry and the rain coming down!


----------



## PugIain

I washed the RCZ yesterday, and if it's nice I might do it tomorrow as well. Stick some polish and wax on it, if I can be bothered.


----------



## camerashy

BH Cleanser Polish > WG Fuzion > Zaino Z8 on Wifes Cherry Red Fiesta Titanium


----------



## GSI-MAN

sevenfourate said:


> Had a go at my son's near 16 year old Corsa over the last 2 days...


That car looks stunning for its age
Very nice little motor


----------



## GleemSpray

Finally got outside to clean both cars, after many weeks in hibernation over Christmas etc (which is no excuse, i know).

Autofoam + warm water @ 5% through the pump sprayer, then pressure washed off. As ever, it removed 90% of the grime.

Then a 2bm wash with AG plain Bodywork Shampoo (the stuff thats now called "Pure Shampoo"). Both cars came up well and the FK1000p that i put on in September is still shining well, though it is beading and sheeting less well, so i think its due for replacing. 

I will probably wash again soon, when I have more time and use BSD to get the cars through to the warmer weather. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Quick (two hour!) wash, top up of protection (BSD+V7 mix, H2Go on glass) and tyre shine (the brilliant new AutoGlym one)


----------



## Jonnybbad

Fresh layer of HBS WAXES applied synth 6 followed by 2 layer of sith gloss level on point









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

After a wash, I applied Fusso to the passenger side of my bonnet and front wing, then Wowos Contact 121 to the other side of the bonnet and wing just to see how they compare side by side. No particular reason other than they're both new waxes to me í*½í¸�

Also went over the rest of the vehicle with Carbon Collective Speciale (also a new product to me) It felt very grabby on application but buffed off nicely leaving the panels feeling very slick. See how it all behaves in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mikej857

Quick decontamination and a layer of new waxtub evo 






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Both cars done today.

Had fallen out of love with my Mesto Foamer but was put back in play today with some TDG Blueberry wheel cleaner. Very economical way to use an economical product. Wheels aren't sealed properly due to time of year I picked it up but virtually a touchless wash...
























Say 3-4 minutes of dwell time, leaving...



















PW off...






Also had a play of Shiny Garage Blue Foam. Probably looks better on a lighter car. Medium thickness foam, did lift a reasonable amount of dirt but nothing groundbreaking. It also hung around and froze on the drive 






Finished with some CG V07, no pics as it was dark 🤣


----------



## Mcpx

Picked up the new ride yesterday, 2013 Focus Zetec S, so lots to do. Limited time today so first thing first, despite being fairly well prepped inside, gave it a good interior scrub to get rid of any lingering bits of other people eek! Cleaned with Grimeout and then dressed with a coat of Perl 1:5, topped off with a coat of AF Spritz. Have to say the Spritz finishes lovely and smells like nothing else I’ve ever tried, let’s just hope it lives up to its anti static claims and keeps the dust at bay. 

Will start the day off tomorrow with a full vacuum and if the weather holds, might start on the outside.


----------



## BrummyPete

New car again, cleaned using juicy details shampoo and managed to apply G1 to the front screen
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Maxed power TFR, dooka shampoo, Poorboys blackhole, followed by FK1000P. First time using blackhole ad very happy with it, getting used to apply stuff with the DA









Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Maxed Power TFR mixed with Auto Allure Snowtime, Auto Allure Luxallure 2BM, wheels with the same shampoo / different bucket + 25% Surfex for the tyres. Then wiped down with Auto Allure H²O Rapidcoat, which left it beading and sheeting nicely


----------



## Andyblue

steelghost said:


> Maxed Power TFR mixed with Auto Allure Snowtime, Auto Allure Luxallure 2BM, wheels with the same shampoo / different bucket + 25% Surfex for the tyres. Then wiped down with Auto Allure H²O Rapidcoat, which left it beading and sheeting nicely


How did you find the TFR mixed with snow foam ? Do you think it makes a difference ?

What ratio did you use ?

Cheers 
A


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the Mrs new to us Suzuki Swift Sport it's first proper clean today as we picked it up Friday and hadn't had a great deal of love. Also seemed to be covered in main dealer silicon on every panel and wheels.

Power Maxed tfr, Bilt Hamber auto wash, Bilt Hamber clay, Bilt Hamber polish on the Da followed by Double speed wax with rain x on the windows.

Came up ok and there were a few marks I was able to sort out but I know it's protected for a while.

Overall it's in good condition and only has 11k on the clock and is an awful lot of car for the money.



















































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake

Just a touchless wash for mine today to get it looking presentable again. First time trying power maxed TFR at 1:10 in a pressure sprayer and pressure washed off. Very impressed with the results!

(I did also then foam with AF Avalanche but tbh that didn't take anything else off that I could see... I just fancied a foam while I had the washer out!).


----------



## Commander2874

Washed my family motor today which had been away for repair work and been last detailed by me back in October! Needed good protection.

Was given a prewash with valet pro citrus prewash and wheels treated with wonder wheels.

Was thoroughly rinsed and wheels washed with bathe+ and wheel woolies. Car was snowfoamed using BH autofoam.

Door jams and tailgate lid cleaned using BH surfex hd diluted 1:10 and cleaned using a mf cloth

Car given 2bm using bathe+ and touch dried after rinse.

Polished using 'Poor boys' 'black hole' and then waxed using Collonite 915 wax. Gave the bottom sils a double coat of protection. Buffed both times using a plush mf towel. Glass treated with gyeon glass and then coated with Angelwax H2go.

Took over 4 hours but car looking like new. Will do interior next weekend as kids wanted to get ice cream!

I absolutely love black hole polish and 915 wax which really compliment the metallic grey paint and had the car looking like new.

















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Commander2874 said:


> Washed my family motor today which had been away for repair work and been last detailed by me back in October! Needed good protection.
> 
> Was given a prewash with valet pro citrus prewash and wheels treated with wonder wheels.
> 
> Was thoroughly rinsed and wheels washed with bathe+ and wheel woolies. Car was snowfoamed using BH autofoam.
> 
> Door jams and tailgate lid cleaned using BH surfex hd diluted 1:10 and cleaned using a mf cloth
> 
> Car given 2bm using bathe+ and touch dried after rinse.
> 
> Polished using 'Poor boys' 'black hole' and then waxed using Collonite 915 wax. Gave the bottom sils a double coat of protection. Buffed both times using a plush mf towel. Glass treated with gyeon glass and then coated with Angelwax H2go.
> 
> Took over 4 hours but car looking like new. Will do interior next weekend as kids wanted to get ice cream!
> 
> I absolutely love black hole polish and 915 wax which really compliment the metallic grey paint and had the car looking like new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


And forgot to mention, wheels were cleaned using Surfex Hd and a brush whilst car was being washed and the alloys were sealed with Gyeon Wetcoat and tyres with Gyeon Tyre after being allowed to dry. 
Absolutely loving Gyeon products at the moment.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

My little runaround was given a very quick detail using Carpro Ech20 mixed with distilled water and carpro reload! Busy day!






























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Father in law popped round and I gave his car a thorough wash and topped up with my Auto Allure Toughseal - easy to use on a very cold windy day 

Very shiny again and he was very happy


----------



## bluechimp

Fruitcake said:


> Just a touchless wash for mine today to get it looking presentable again. First time trying power maxed TFR at 1:10 in a pressure sprayer and pressure washed off. Very impressed with the results!
> 
> (I did also then foam with AF Avalanche but tbh that didn't take anything else off that I could see... I just fancied a foam while I had the washer out!).


Wow, what LSP are you using? DSW?


----------



## lsam

Washed and took a few pics












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Andyblue said:


> How did you find the TFR mixed with snow foam ? Do you think it makes a difference ?
> 
> What ratio did you use ?
> 
> Cheers
> A


I was just experimenting to see if I could get the TFR (which produces a somewhat thin foam) to be a bit clingier. It sort of worked - I need to try some different concentrations. Cleaning performance of the TFR did not seem reduced.

I've yet to try the snowfoam on its own.


----------



## Fruitcake

bluechimp said:


> Wow, what LSP are you using? DSW?


Car was coated with Gyeon Mohs a few months ago, topped up with Wetcoat at the last wash. Certainly helps get the dirt off although I was using Koch Chemie Greenstar before and the results were pretty good on my boyfriend's van, which has no LSP whatsoever lol


----------



## dazzlers82

i spent a few hours in the morning giving the car a good clean, inc pre rinse with bhaf then af avalanche as it was singing. Then shot out just after dark to get a few pics before it got dirty again.ST light painting by dazzlers82, on Flickr


----------



## MrG47

Spent an hour yesterday cleaning my wife's car. 
There was no wax, sealant or LSP on it whatsoever.

Cleaned the wheel with BH autowheels, foamed the car with AutoGlanz Spritzer before rinsing it and finished with a manual wash using Gyeon Bathe+.

The combination of Spritzer cleaning power and Bathe+ gloss is unreal.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

wow that has come up great fella and hope the wife was pleased


----------



## olliewills

Managed to find a spare hour so put some BHAF over the car to get the worst of the muck and salt off. Put another hit of BHAF on the wheels from a regular spray bottle and agitated with a sash brush. Used a weak IPA mix to get rid of some sticky residue on the headlights left over from the adjuster stickers and our Christmas in France.


----------



## Steven6021384

MrG47 said:


> Spent an hour yesterday cleaning my wife's car.
> There was no wax, sealant or LSP on it whatsoever.
> 
> Cleaned the wheel with BH autowheels, foamed the car with AutoGlanz Spritzer before rinsing it and finished with a manual wash using Gyeon Bathe+.
> 
> The combination of Spritzer cleaning power and Bathe+ gloss is unreal.


Looking sweet mate mega shiny!


----------



## olliewills

*Polishing headlights*

Today I polished one headlight during my lunchbreak. There's some scratching/marring along the lower edge of my headlights and I wanted to see if I could remove/reduce it with some #105/205 and a little elbow grease. Pics attached below.

It looks better now than it did but there's still some pitting along the bottom and a rough line about a third of the way up that i think might be the separation between where the outer coating has worn away and where it is still in-tact. I was only polishing by hand so I wasn't expecting miracles.

I'll leave it as-is for now and I've put 2 coats of double-speed over it for protection. I'm gonna give the other side a go tomorrow which has the same issue. I suspect I'd need to go to maybe some 2500-3000 grit to get it closer to perfect. I don't think it'd need the full works quite yet as there's no yellowing or anything.


----------



## Commander2874

Did the inside of the car today as it is still fairly clean and shiny from a wash nearly 2 weeks ago! 
Cleaned the doors and dash using surfex hd 1:10 ratio with a microfibre cloth. Also have the seats a wipe as they were a bit dirty from the kids dirty shoes!

Also hoovered the interior with my Dyson V7 cordless hoover.

I then gave the engine bay (just the outskirts ) a quick clean using surfex hd and a old brush i found in the garage. Was then wiped clean with a microfiber cloth. 
















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

I cleaned and dressed some of my exterior black plastic trim with Z16 at lunch. Also gave my wheels and tyres a gentle clean with some BHAF from a spray bottle.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

I finished coating all my exterior plastic trim and rubber seals with Z-16 and started to clean my engine bay. I think if i can keep doing all my trim once a week for the next couple of weeks it'll start looking really good. Once it has a good few layers of protection I'll start doing it a little less frequently as once a week is probably a bit much.

Can't wait until I've got the engine bay cleaner though, it's looking better already with just some of the plastic covers having been cleaned. It occurs to me that Z-16 is incredibly versatile stuff and a single bottle seems to be lasting forever given how much I've used already on the tyres and trim.


----------



## Turnspleen

finally got round to washing all the dirt and grime off after weeks of neglect due to a busy schedule. 
Wash and gloss for the wheel wash
AF Avalanche as a prewash
BH Autowash 2BM
Used BSD as a drying. Turned out ok.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Rainy day in Berkshire so just gave the 320D and nice engine bay clean. Prob the first it's ever had! 
Used a brush to clear away the dirt and then sprayed surfex hd on the plastics and allowed to dwell for about 2-3 mins. Used the brush again to agigate the surface and then wiped clean with 2 seperate mf cloths. 10 mins work and came out looking like new.























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Proper wash of the wheels before storing.










Was a nice chance to properly see how effective my wheel cleaner actually is.

Powermaxed non acidic is in my regular wheel treatment and I like it.
Below is before and after, sprayed in the area of the weights and left for about 2 mins, then rinsed with garden hose, no agitation.

















Spraying the other wheels and using a brush, they came up great, I'll be getting more when this runs out.

Finished with Korrosol but it didn't turn up very much at all, showing how well the PM stuff works.


----------



## 46philh

None it's frezzzzzing cold and snowing. Which the car would fit in the garage.


----------



## Choppy

Did this z4 yesterday, just single stage polish and tidied up the engine bay and interior. Not perfect but decent improvement.






























Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

None, it's p***ing down outside and the misses forbade me from spending 2 hours outside getting soaking wet and cold

Bit gutted as the car is desperate for a wash after the last week. Might have to nabble an hour after work tomorrow to at least put some snow foam over her.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Col05

Washed it yesterday , 1 degree outside while ice and snow was on the floor. Neighbours think I'm nuts🤔


----------



## shine247

Couldn't do the car so I just detailed an elderly neighbours drive with a nice path through the snow for them.


----------



## olliewills

Col05 said:


> Washed it yesterday , 1 degree outside while ice and snow was on the floor. Neighbours think I'm nuts


I once changed all my discs and pads in weather like that (hands were like ice blocks by the end). I seem to recall my neighbor laughing at me when he saw me and then bringing me a much needed cup of coffee like 5 minutes later. good times!

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

olliewills said:


> None, it's p***ing down outside and the misses forbade me from spending 2 hours outside getting soaking wet and cold
> 
> Bit gutted as the car is desperate for a wash after the last week. Might have to nabble an hour after work tomorrow to at least put some snow foam over her.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Does the misses enjoy being snowfoamed?


----------



## olliewills

Tykebike said:


> Does the misses enjoy being snowfoamed?


Haha! To think when I wrote my original post I was so careful not to write "Bit gutted as SHE is desperate for a wash after the last week" I completely forgot about the next sentence!

Can't see her enjoying it very much tbh but I could at least use the outside hot tap so she was't freezing cold...


----------



## Atkinson91

Did a full wash with ONR, decontamination with korrosol, meth spirits and bilt hamber clay, sealed with opti seal ready for its MOT today, which it failed because the brand new Tyres I got fitted on Friday, one of them decided to grow a hole in the tread  back at the garage now getting a new Tyre on.... Hopefully I will be doing a 2 stage machine polish to it this week if it passes :'(


----------



## olliewills

Cleaned out a load of green mossy junk from around my rear light clusters. No after pics as my battery ran out! Still not finished but much improved.

I love my civic but what on earth possessed Honda to make the cluster drainage channels so tiny!

For any *Civinfo* members on here, I'm going to write a how-to for the forum once I'm finished as I took a slightly different approach to what people have documented so far.










Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Just a quick pre wash, Snow foam them jet wash to get the road salt off.


----------



## Mcpx

Starting to get to grips with the new Focus. Wanted to de-badge the rear end and seemed like a good opportunity to try out different polishes on a couple of scratches on the boot lid. Despite the fact that the Ford badge has been changed at some point, leaving several small gouges that I can't do anything about, pretty pleased with the result.


----------



## olliewills

Gave the engine bay a really quick clean during my lunch break as it was absolutely minging.

- Gently sprayed some warm water over the bay with a 500ml spray bottle
- Sprayed a strong 1:2 mix of Flash APC over the bay with the same spray bottle
- Agitated with ValetPro sash brush
- Sprayed again with warm water to rinse the worst of the dirt/APC off
- Dried with MF engine bay cloth
- Applied Zaino Z16 to easily accessible plastics and rubber.

It's by no means perfect, it's a little dark in the work multi-storey so there are bits I missed or could have cleaned a little harder.

When the weather cleans up I'll have another go out in the daylight. I'll also remove caps, covers and battery next time to give them a better clean.


----------



## olliewills

Yesterday I finished removing all the green mold from my rear light cluster. Bit of a faff but managed to find a good way to do it and it looks soooo much better now. Haven't done anything today as needed to get petrol during lunch. Might try and show the car the hose pipe when I get back tonight if nothing else, just to knock off some of the bigger bits of crud.

UPDATE: I showed it the hose!


----------



## Commander2874

Full 2bm wash using bathe +. Bilt hamber auto foam snow foam beforehand. Touch dried and windows cleaned with Gyeon glass and coated with Angel wax h2go.

Tyres cleaned and sealed with Gyeon wetcoat and gyeon tyre.

Even though the car is coated i still always have some dirt on the bottom sills. Would have thought the snowfoam and wash would clean it off first time?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Commander2874 said:


> Full 2bm wash using bathe +. Bilt hamber auto foam snow foam beforehand. Touch dried and windows cleaned with Gyeon glass and coated with Angel wax h2go.
> 
> Tyres cleaned and sealed with Gyeon wetcoat and gyeon tyre.
> 
> Even though the car is coated i still always have some dirt on the bottom sills. Would have thought the snowfoam and wash would clean it off first time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


And applied carpro reload to the car after. How do you prevent it streaking? I sprayed onto a mf cloth and applied in lines and then buffed off with a seperate mf towel but noticed some slight streaking on the bonnet. Other parts seemed okay

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mcpx

Planned to clay the Focus today and have a go at the engine bay, but herself came back from a 250 mile jaunt to see friends, possibly via La Brea tar pits, so that took up most of the afternoon. Brownie points for me though. :detailer:


----------



## Commander2874

Bmw 320d giv3n a wsh today. Was first rinsed and then wheels sprayed with bilberry wheels. Was left to dwell before being rinsed. Have to say it's the first time I've used bilberry and I'm not that impressed. Granted the tyres were filthy but expected a better clean. Was used neat too.

Wheels were then cleaned with bathe+ and wheel woolies and rinsed.
Car foamed with BH Autofoam and runsed after about 12 mins.

2 bm wash using bathe+ and rinsed. Whilst wet I then applied Gyeon Wetcoat, now this i was very impressed with! The beading is instant and it's the easiest product to apply ever! 

Car was touch dried using a plush towel. Didn't have time to do the interior, dress the tyres or treat the glass but looks better than it did.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Cleaned wife's car (and me as it was that windy) with new purchase from Auto Allure - trying their Bathe shampoo for the first time, used their Luxallure for a while now and been very happy with it. 

Pleased with Bathe, smells lovely and works very well...


----------



## lemansblue92

Got my detailing fix this weekend! Very rare these days with 2 young kids and the wife moaning lol started with washing my e92 coupe, snow foamed with autofoam, full wash with bilt hamber shampoo, for the wife's car time would only allow a snow foam, used a wheel brush + rinse. Put my car Saturday evening in the garage + it was treated to a clay, prima amigo applied by da, and fusso king of gloss wax lovingly applied, megs endurance tyre gel and sprayed the wheels with sonax extreme rim protect or whatever it's called. Used Glaco on all the glass.. Sunday hovered both cars wiped down n dressed surfaces, used dr leather wipes on the seats. Hovered out some leaves from both engine bays(the engine bays I don't let get to bad but there's no stopping those leaves. Also used some AG vinyl + rubber care on the wife's engine bay (it's going in for a service tommorow and I'm sad like that). Finished my own car off with a gloss enhancer and pulled it out of the garage.

I might have known I was tempting fate with all the pampering i gave it with the waxing as within 2 minutes of driving the drivers side xenon failed! Lens cover is steamed up whereas the passenger one is fine, not like I pressure washed to engine bay or drove through puddles, mystery, never had a xenon fail before but probably won't be cheap :wall:


----------



## rubberducky1957

olliewills said:


> Cleaned out a load of green mossy junk from around my rear light clusters. No after pics as my battery ran out! Still not finished but much improved.
> 
> I love my civic but what on earth possessed Honda to make the cluster drainage channels so tiny!
> 
> For any *Civinfo* members on here, I'm going to write a how-to for the forum once I'm finished as I took a slightly different approach to what people have documented so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Thanks for this, have the same problem but not on a Honda, checked out Civinfo anyway. I'll give it a try. I think gloss enhancing or wax/wash shampoos don't help they effectively leave behind nutrients for algae to flourish.


----------



## virgiltracey

Finally got to give mine a good clean, it's been about 3 weeks since the last full wash with just a touchless go-over two weeks ago.

Started off with Powermaxed Blizzard snow foam - very impressed with this, cleans nearly as well as TFR but the foam did help pull the larger salt and dirt lumps off.
Next in was AA Luxallure in warm water, nice shampoo and didn't dry too quickly when the sun started to come up in the morning.
Finished off with No.1 supergloss as a drying aid and then AA bright tyres to dress.

Also had a little go with Aramanth form Auto Allure and it's probably my new favourite QD, nice and glossy with no smearing like I had from Dodo Juice red mist previously.

Had a little drive in the sunshine out to a nice country pub for a pint of Oldfields cider and to accidentally gatecrash the Gilbern GT parking area...


----------



## olliewills

rubberducky1957 said:


> Thanks for this, have the same problem but not on a Honda, checked out Civinfo anyway. I'll give it a try. I think gloss enhancing or wax/wash shampoos don't help they effectively leave behind nutrients for algae to flourish.


I'm not sure if I should be happy or sad that this happens to other manufacturers! I can understand it happening on a car that sits under trees and hardly ever moves, but in my case at least, the more you clean the car the worse it's likely to get!

You're right about the shampoos though, I definitely need to be using one without gloss enhancers from now on.

I hope my method works for you though, would be interested in what your experience of it is after you've tried.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Washed and dressed the two front tyres during lunch. Didn't do anything to the wheels as they're due a do clean when the weather improves. Will try and do the back tyres tomorrow and a quick spritz around the interior.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Not really today, gave mine it's first bath since ownership.

BH Auto Foam prewash, car chem shampoo and a coat of BH DSW.

Still needs a proper decon, prep and polish.































Sent from my Android device


----------



## dchapman88

After being guilted into it by Cookies, I gave the juke it's first wash of 2018
Thanks Niall lol



Fair to say it was a real disaster 
Long pre wash meant that in the end there were no major disasters with cleaning.
Looks miles better but lots of driving over winter has really really taken it's toll and lots of tar spots starting to appear and the In2 ceramic wax starting to fail now. 

Better start thinking of some spring prep I spose!


----------



## Jack R

dchapman88 said:


> After being guilted into it by Cookies, I gave the juke it's first wash of 2018
> Thanks Niall lol
> 
> 
> 
> Fair to say it was a real disaster
> Long pre wash meant that in the end there were no major disasters with cleaning.
> Looks miles better but lots of driving over winter has really really taken it's toll and lots of tar spots starting to appear and the In2 ceramic wax starting to fail now.
> 
> Better start thinking of some spring prep I spose!


:doublesho first time this year! Mines getting its sixth tomorrow :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

JR1982 said:


> :doublesho first time this year! Mines getting its sixth tomorrow


I know right
I've had a million and one things on this year and unfortunately the car has taken a back seat


----------



## Cookies

dchapman88 said:


> After being guilted into it by Cookies, I gave the juke it's first wash of 2018
> Thanks Niall lol
> 
> 
> 
> Fair to say it was a real disaster
> Long pre wash meant that in the end there were no major disasters with cleaning.
> Looks miles better but lots of driving over winter has really really taken it's toll and lots of tar spots starting to appear and the In2 ceramic wax starting to fail now.
> 
> Better start thinking of some spring prep I spose!


Good man! 

You may now take the rest of the day off lol.

Cooks


----------



## Mikej857

Got to use the hbsauce proto type #269 today, it was a usual day that when I looked out the window it appeared sunny so should have been warm....erm no it was freezing but crack on we did

Usual 2 buckets wash first then onto the highlight the little fudging of #269

Loaded up easily, reminiscent of butter , after Ian said cure time he experienced was around 12 minutes I chose to apply it to the whole car before removal
The was came off with no effort at all I simply ran the microfiber across the panel with no pressure at all and the finish  "oh my" was the words muttered when studying the finish

It's #glossyaf and left a very happy #waxtrooper

I cannot wait for the wax genius to crack on with my custom creation if #269 is anything to go by

Hbsauce don't get mentioned a lot on the forum and they deserve a little more recognition the products really are first class from the packaging to the wax itself they really are a work of art

































































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz

looking good and got to love a freshly cleaned white car and love the gold wheels they suit the car well


----------



## Ben_W

Didn't take any pics but polished out the rear bumper on a mates Volvo. Didn't get all the marks out as some are pretty deep but he was over the moon with the difference we made. We also popped it back in where the impact had popped the clips under the rear lights....deffo been hit. I then asked him if I could have a go at the rear quarter as it was properly hologrammed and buffer trails everywhere (main dealer supplied car so not surprised...)

His first words when he saw the quarter after I'd finished were 'are you sh!tting me?!' He couldn't believe the improvement. It wasn't perfect, circa 90% corrected but given more time I could have made it better. 

He gave me 6 Henry Weston's for sorting the bumper and then asked me to do the whole car in the summer


----------



## saul

So weather held out today, so managed to get some paint correction done.

Only doing a panel at a time. So started with the bonnet.










BH Korrosol and BH medium clay

















Inspection
























Coch Chemie H8.02, Scholl S40 using CG green Hex Logic and LC red hydrotech pads.

Finished off with CG backlight and BH DSW as lsp.































Not bad for a 11 year old daily driver.


----------



## Sam534

saul said:


> So weather held out today, so managed to get some paint correction done.
> 
> Only doing a panel at a time. So started with the bonnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BH Korrosol and BH medium clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coch Chemie H8.02, Scholl S40 using CG green Hex Logic and LC red hydrotech pads.
> 
> Finished off with CG backlight and BH DSW as lsp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a 11 year old daily driver.


Paint is noticeably darker and deeper. Good job!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Spent several hours turning a pink C220 merc back to red.

Powermaxxed tfr 20:1 10 minute dwell, dragons breath on the wheels.
Dodo juice lime prime, followed with menzerna super fine 3800 on orange hex pad.
Black hex for the af tripple, then two coats of soft99 king of gloss by hand.

Thing is positively gleaming, guy was so impressed he threw me up on facebook whilst I was working lol.
It's customers like him that make me enjoy this lark so much.


----------



## scooobydont

Mikej857 said:


> Got to use the hbsauce proto type #269 today, it was a usual day that when I looked out the window it appeared sunny so should have been warm....erm no it was freezing but crack on we did
> 
> Usual 2 buckets wash first then onto the highlight the little fudging of #269
> 
> Loaded up easily, reminiscent of butter , after Ian said cure time he experienced was around 12 minutes I chose to apply it to the whole car before removal
> The was came off with no effort at all I simply ran the microfiber across the panel with no pressure at all and the finish  "oh my" was the words muttered when studying the finish
> 
> It's #glossyaf and left a very happy #waxtrooper
> 
> I cannot wait for the wax genius to crack on with my custom creation if #269 is anything to go by
> 
> Hbsauce don't get mentioned a lot on the forum and they deserve a little more recognition the products really are first class from the packaging to the wax itself they really are a work of art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Looks lovely. Am I right in thinking I have seen that car with OCD Nebula on it? How does this compare?


----------



## Slammedorion

Quick clean up of the old chaps Discovery done this morning before going to work
You know it's too cold when you have to spend half hour getting water to come through the hose pipe


----------



## Sheffpolo

Bilt hamber snow foam
Meg's gold shampoo
Bilt hamber clay bar
Autoglym resin polish
Zymol glasur wax








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Friends TT was pretty filthy. She was going to take it to the local car wash. I cringed and told her I had two hours free and to bring it to me instead.

Still new to this game but pretty happy with the result after a relatively short period of time. She was over the moon with it.

From this









To this









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster

Lookin good!


----------



## GaryKinghorn

mikster said:


> Lookin good!


Thank you. Really nice colour to work on too.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Nothing but a quick snow foam with BHAF for me today. Keeps the road salt at bay but desperately needs a proper wash still. For a bit of fun I did the little-uns pushchair at the same time as it was also stinking. Stripped it down first of course but it's clean now! Had I had 10 more minutes free I would have given it a coat of double-speed but that'll have to wait.


----------



## dchapman88

Bit of scratch and paint transfer removal for a friend on his A5 this morning

All just a little too deep to fully remove everything and 4 spots have filly gone through to the bumper itself.

Much better than it was anyway and a lot less noticeable


----------



## sadpolisher

Finished the paint work on the Boxster today, just the wheels, glass and exhaust to do!









Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

dchapman88 said:


> Bit of scratch and paint transfer removal for a friend on his A5 this morning
> 
> All just a little too deep to fully remove everything and 4 spots have filly gone through to the bumper itself.
> 
> Much better than it was anyway and a lot less noticeable


Outstanding work bud. I bet your friend was delighted.

Cooks


----------



## dchapman88

Cookies said:


> Outstanding work bud. I bet your friend was delighted.
> 
> Cooks


Had a tough time getting it there 
Not as easy as I made it sound


----------



## scooobydont

None, this weather is killing me. I have a load of Britemax stuff to try out and cannot get a day its not hammering it down or snowing! Grrr.


----------



## Jue

Gave the van a quick wash just in time for the sleet/rain & snow !


----------



## detailR

I washed my wife's car and fitted a hard wire kit for her dash cam - I know, I'm a hero :lol:


----------



## bradleymarky

Bloody snowing here so none, was going to give the car a good wash today after only 1 wash in 6 weeks of ownership


----------



## Lexus-is250

Unfortunately no cleaning for me until I get back from Gambia 

I'm sure I will give the car a going over on my return

Enjoy the cold guys









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Well just been out and given my wife (and probably some neighbours as well) a good laugh - started to clean her car and then down came the snow and hail in a blizzard - along with thunder. 

Needless to say I wasn't stopping and she has a clean car now, oh and tears running down her face from laughing at me so much :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Merc5152

*First wash for a few weeks*

First wash for a few weeks, loving the Auto Finesse products. Rain stopped play half way through but managed to finish


----------



## F16

Started to wash my wheels, did 2 and my pressure washer died. 
Rest of the car now has to wait.


----------



## BaileyA3

Merc5152 said:


> First wash for a few weeks, loving the Auto Finesse products. Rain stopped play half way through but managed to finish off


Any chance you could make the pics a little bigger? :lol:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Looks great Merc. Maybe resize photos in future though  I had to scroll a few miles to the right to thank you


----------



## Merc5152

Sorry guys, my bad, didn’t realise they had displayed that large ...&#55357;&#56876;. Have removed most of the pics now.


----------



## lemansblue92

Enjoy waxing my cars, don't get a chance to often enough now with a few toddlers running about. Going to order a ceramic coating for the wifes 5 series as its lsp game is weak at the moment and last night during the rain I drove past a black e90 that just had immense beading like you get the day you wax/apply lsp so anyway today I got the urge to lay down some protection so I thought I'd use up the last 5% of my soft 99 fusso dark. I autofoamed the 5 series, Used some autowheel on the alloys, used farcelea paint prep shampoo to wash to car, was about to grab some cleanser fluid but to be honest didn't know how long the rain would hold of for so even waxing was optimistic. Dried the car best I could, waxed, applied rain x and buffed. All done just in time for the rain, hailstone + sleet + snow. Never waxed outdoors usually in the garage but that's full and the slightly wet paint made the application effortless, let's see how it holds up, beading seemed great. Now to purchase a coating, got my eye on the 2018 gyeon range


----------



## olliewills

Managed to give the car a fairly proper wash during lunch. BHAF pre-wash through a pump sprayer, rinsed with watering can, 2BM with Megs Gold Class(trying to use up the last of it), rinsed again and towel dried with CG After-Wash. It's the first semi-decent wash she's had in a few weeks now so she looks much better for it.

Wanted to get some wax on her but ran out of time. Will have to do that a panel at a time over the rest of the week I think. Only downer was I managed to drop my bottle of After-Wash and the spray head just absolutely disintegrated. Mercifully the bottle stayed sealed so I transferred the contents into a generic spray bottle I had empty.


----------



## BaileyA3

Merc5152 said:


> Sorry guys, my bad, didn't realise they had displayed that large ...��. Have removed most of the pics now.


Forgot to say when I was playing you up that the car looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## Scotie

Took advantage of the first "Dry" day this month,

BH Auto-Foam
TBM BH Auto-Wash
BH Korrosol
AS Tardis
then applied Soft 99 Fusso. :thumb:


----------



## Turnspleen

Managed a quick wash of the other half's car before I went to work today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Washed and waxed most of the car yesterday. Stupidly forgot to do the door shuts at the time so did them today during lunch. Also cleaned the interior trim and glass.

Will need to finish putting wax on front and rear bumper next week just to give the sealant a little more protection.


----------



## FiestaRed

It's been such poor weather here just lately and I had a bottle of CG Inner Clean arrive yesterday morning. I have a couple of PCs on the go and being bored witless, I detailed on of the PC keyboards.

Thanks to the Inner Clean, I now have probably the cleanest and best smelling keyboard on the forum.


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Weather was ok earlier and I had some free time, so my wife's X1 benefited. It's been a long time since it had a decent clean.

Loads of tar still on it, will address that shortly.

Still not great, but better than it was



















Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the fiesta a little nuba blue from hbsauce

When your buffing off a wax and your thinking "did I miss this panel" because it's buffing like there's no wax on the panel you know the 2ax is awesome






































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Quick wash and a coat of Fusso dark - I haven't used this in a while and had forgotten how good it is!




































(Faithful detailing companion)


----------



## pyro-son

*12 Weeks*

My son helped me wash the car for the first time today.

Well when I say help, I mean he slept through most of it, waking briefly when the pressure washer came on.

It's not perfect but it really needed it, and it's best I can do with a 12 week old strapped to my chest.


----------



## Kenan

pyro-son said:


> My son helped me wash the car for the first time today.
> 
> Well when I say help, I mean he slept through most of it, waking briefly when the pressure washer came on.
> 
> It's not perfect but it really needed it, and it's best I can do with a 12 week old strapped to my chest.


I admire your dedication, but why didn't you put him in the car seat 

Sent from my P9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton

I spent 2.5 hours cleaning my Ford, first clean for about 2 weeks and a fair amount of poor weather driving. 
Usual processes, finished with some Gyeon Cure as a QD


----------



## huxley309

Little Corsa Vxr

Powermaxxed tfr.
Scrubbed wheels with body shampoo and assortment of brushes, then proceeded to dress with qd and juicy cherry tyre gel.
Dodo juice lime prime by hand.
Qd and clay bar any contamination.
Correction with S3 Gold and orange flexipad.
One coat Auto Finesse Tripple.
Two coats Soft99 King Of Gloss.
Windows Nilglass
Generic Interior shine.


----------



## Soul boy 68

huxley309 said:


> Little Corsa Vxr
> 
> Powermaxxed tfr.
> Scrubbed wheels with body shampoo and assortment of brushes, then proceeded to dress with qd and juicy cherry tyre gel.
> Dodo juice lime prime by hand.
> Qd and clay bar any contamination.
> Correction with S3 Gold and orange flexipad.
> One coat Auto Finesse Tripple.
> Two coats Soft99 King Of Gloss.
> Windows Nilglass
> Generic Interior shine.


That looks beautiful :argie:


----------



## stevie211

First wash since picking the polo up.
Gave it a coat of C2V3 till the better weather arrives when it can get the works done.


----------



## huxley309

Soul boy 68 said:


> That looks beautiful :argie:


Guy is certainly made up with it, plus I really hate doing a poor job so go all out instead.
It was peppered with lots of little swirl marks, took a fair few hours but totally worth it.


----------



## pyro-son

Kenan said:


> I admire your dedication, but why didn't you put him in the car seat


He'd been in and out of his car seat all morning, and was just easier to keep an eye on him like that.


----------



## Tuffers17

Washed with ceramic coat top up. Cleaned and detailed internally as well




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Gave my Alienmagic kit a workout, showroom thread later....


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Found time to do mine today too. That's both mine and my wife's this weekend. A very rare occurrence.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaunTV4

Gave the car a quick wash. Really does need a whole weekend spending on it to get it to an acceptable standard 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

Full decon, tickle with Britemax Black Max, layer of Waxaddict Vortex topped with Show Gloss. Front wheels off, decon and for a change protected with Sonax PNS.


----------



## pyro-son

Managed to get the Wife's new Jazz a good going over yesterday. Paint is in OK condition but still needs more work as its got a lot of contaminents.

Just some of the bleeding from Reigning Iron


----------



## Radish293

Prewash with Koch Chemie Green Star. 2BM hand wash Autoglym shampoo. Blow dry. BSD buff up. Finished. But...... I watched the Forensic detailing channel how to apply wax. So went out and did a quick coat of Bilt Hamber DSW. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee

Managed to give the Girlfriends A1 a full going over on the exterior and protected with AF tough coat. While I was waiting for various things to work their magic I got 3 coats of wheel sealant on the DC5 in prep for its new brakes.


----------



## Stewie1873

Sorted the wheels on my new Leon, well new to me, four goes of iron out on each wheel plus clay and washed again after and applied some autobahn...worst wheels i've ever cleaned


----------



## Mcpx

After yesterday’s drizzle set me back a day decided to crack on today. One short journey last night in the wet meant I had to wash the car again before I started polishing, which set me back a bit, but it had a thorough wash at the weekend so got away with tfr around the lower panels followed by a mix of snow foam and apc, rinsed off and towel dried then a once over with the blower to clear the water traps. 

On to polishing, 105 on an orange pad worked the roof and top of doors, plus the mahoosive spoiler, seemed to take ages but happy with the correction. Had to go back over some of the bigger marks and the sun kept coming and going so kept finding new bits to do. Repeated the same sequence with 205 on a CarPro gloss pad for a lovely finish and then topped it off with a coat of Collinite 845. Very happy with the results. Tomorrow should get both sides done and maybe start on the bonnet, but that’s got a few chips to be touched in first.


----------



## ibiza55

GaryKinghorn said:


> Found time to do mine today too. That's both mine and my wife's this weekend. A very rare occurrence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Lovely jubbly matey


----------



## Sheffpolo

Brother's car was treated to a little clean





































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster

Lovely


----------



## Lexus-is250

Quick wash and wax today out in the cold but you don't notice when your moving.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

A maintenance wash today and another coat of HBS protobubble wax and a couple of decals added





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## walfice

Spent a few hours this afternoon. ODK breakdown and bh auto foam. Washed with Adams shampoo. Dried with my new silverback towel and finished with Adams glaze and OCD nebula. Will put me on until I give it the glare treatment in the spring.:buffer:


----------



## Bazza85

Spent a quick hour sprucing the big bmw up. 
It's not had a polish or wax since September, so despite a quick top up with topaz today, it's testament to the fusso soft99 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Washed, applied Adams Brilliant Glaze and topped with Detailing Kingdom Purest.


----------



## SunnyBoi

All the car needed was a simple wash!


----------



## scooobydont

First proper wash of the year, topped with Wax Planet Maracana which was a dream to use:


----------



## percymon

A maintenance wash (with Auto Allure shampoo) , with some tar removal using Autoglanz Glue N Tar Remover ( not as good as Tardis). Followed up with a coat of FK1000p which should keep off the worst of the road salt and snow due this week. Winter wheels got a spritz of Gtechniq C2V3 to keep them topped up, and the tyres some AutoGlanz tyre gloss.



Not bad for 90 minutes, but my hands were frozen through the wash phase


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the old girl a going over with an added layer of my custom in sauce creation



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Gave both the cars a wash at the weekend.

They both need a good recon once the weather gets better.


----------



## Danjc

With a day off work to make sure it's clean for tomorrow's service I nearly didn't bother but then thought sod it and got stuck in. 
I first had to clear a good 6-8 inches of snow off the car and then clear the drive which took a good 2 hours before I could even start on the car but did also do the 2 elderly neighbours drives and paths as a good deed. 
It never rose above -1 and water was freezing on the car in places as I dried it off !
Car is now clean, interior vacuumed and dressed and engine bay also had a quick clean and dressed. 
Outside for around 7 hours and not something I would do to often but needs must. 









Water freezing as I dried.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slammedorion

Washed our daily today :detailer:
Although the hose pipe is in the garage over winter today it still wouldn’t work :wall:

So 2 buckets and watering can time


----------



## jenks

Some dedication there Dan, car is looking good


----------



## Danjc

jenks said:


> Some dedication there Dan, car is looking good


Cheers mate, I did get some WTF looks from people walking past :lol:


----------



## Naddy37

Chauffeur e-class got another wash using ONR, then a coat of C2v3. Work colleagues are moaning their cars are dirty and that all hand car washes are closed :lol:


----------



## alfajim

It's thawing here but still my street is caked in compacted snow. Really want to go at the car with some tfr on the wheels and lower areas but I know it'll get trashed as soon as I use it later. Supposed to rain all afternoon. Dilemma.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Just given the car a good wash as it was absolutely filty..









BH autofoam, auto wash and a going over with Glitter QD. Packed everything away and 5 mins later started raining, oh well at least I got the salt and muck off the car.


----------



## suspal

Mumm-Ra said:


> Just given the car a good wash as it was absolutely filty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BH autofoam, auto wash and a going over with Glitter QD. Packed everything away and 5 mins later started raining, oh well at least I got the salt and muck off the car.


Just think of it as a practice run.


----------



## huxley309

Yesterday I did a friend's Astra. She really doesn't give a crap about this car so it makes it ideal for trying anything new.
Anyway she's off to Portugal, so as a surprise I had a go with a flexipads mf and S3 gold, this car is scratched like you wouldn't believe.
The boot is the before shot. Took me six hours and not finished but hell of a sight better.
The pad as you would expect is very grabby, so a few squirts of qd sorted this.

It was great actually seeing the scratches reduce a fair amount with just one pass.

It would have taken forever with a foam pad.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 its first maintenance wash for a couple of weeks, it really needed it.









I won't bore you with the products used but the results speak for themselves. :detailer:


----------



## olliewills

Gave the car a quick maintenance wash during lunch to get the salt off. Nothing special, just BH foam through pump sprayer, 2BM and patted dry. Didn't bother going over it with any QD as we still have snow on the roads here and it's just going to get filthy with salt and slush again by the weekend when it also has to face a drive up to London.


----------



## huxley309

Nice colour, same as my ex ctdi very easy to shine and maintain, I barely polish it just touch it up with some qd each wash keeps it looking good as anything.


----------



## olliewills

huxley309 said:


> Nice colour, same as my ex ctdi very easy to shine and maintain, I barely polish it just touch it up with some qd each wash keeps it looking good as anything.


Mines an EX too. You on Civinfo buddy? To be honest she's in need of a correction, which I have planned for this summer. She also has a few stone chips (darn Honda soft paint!) and a scratch on the rear passenger door that need to be touched up.

I do love the colour though and it can hide a fair amount of dirt from the untrained eye. Much easier to look after than the black Type S I had before it. I so miss my 5-spoke CTS wheels though, these ones have far too many nooks and crannies!


----------



## huxley309

olliewills said:


> Mines an EX too. You on Civinfo buddy? To be honest she's in need of a correction, which I have planned for this summer. She also has a few stone chips (darn Honda soft paint!) and a scratch on the rear passenger door that need to be touched up.
> 
> I do love the colour though and it can hide a fair amount of dirt from the untrained eye. Much easier to look after than the black Type S I had before it. I so miss my 5-spoke CTS wheels though, these ones have far too many nooks and crannies!


CTS wheels I'm guessing are the sporty ones, yup got those but low profile makes for a harder ride, granted they're easier to clean and look much nicer, got some new Michelin Pilot Sport 4 on the front, some crappy prestivo tyres on the back, not mine previous owner.
Yeah I'm on civic owners, I'm actually surprised how easy it is to maintain, everything is easy to work on and bolted none of that press fit French crap or daft torx sizes to stop any home mechanics. Just solid well built engineering, albeit with soft paint.
I'll never have a black car again. One of my friends was sure I marked her car with each wash, never mind she drives it for a living so every new mark I got the blame for it, gave up doing it in the end she'll find out the hard way.
Corrections are a doodle, I have a small piece of green foam from an old polishing pad, that and a bit of Scholl S3 gold it comes of in seconds, no need to bring out the DA.
I'm down to the primer just a tiny bit on the roof, looks to me like some kind of damage, probably bird crap left to bake on for too long, might get a quote for the whole roof and a bit on the back bumper.
Apart from that and the usual faded trim she's a real tidy car, was an ex dealers car up until 3 years ago, mot history is comical, mostly advisories for plastic obscuring view.
Bulletproof cars.


----------



## Naddy37

Chauffeur e-class got its daily clean using ONR, wheels washed, dried, and tyres dressed. Dried and another coat of C2v3.

Interior mats out, hoovered and scrubbed clean using Kenotek Interior Cleaner.

That should last at least a day!


----------



## Lexus-is250

Quick wash to get the salt and grime off the old barge.























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewie1873

Finished polishing the Leon and applied mohs, pleasantly surprised how easy it was to apply


----------



## pyro-son

First time using ONR today. Clean the wagon in the carpark at work. Topped with EZ Chrome.
Very impressed with ONR, but it does feel weird washing a car like that.


----------



## alfajim

Cleaned all the salt off in the dark and rain. I must be mad.


----------



## dan4291

Managed a quick wash of my Renault Megane RS250 Cup today, looking a lot better with all the salt and winter road crap off! Still needs a proper detail at some point though, which I'm hoping to find a spare weekend soon!























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Will ST

Not posted on here for sometime. After popping back to see my mum where the bulk of my detailing stuff is, I had a retro day machine polishing the two doors down her drivers side to clean up the general wear and tear.

The paint is very sticky and doesn't like the rotary on it at all, so Porter Cable with the 110v transformer, Megs #83 on a 3M polishing pad and finished of with Megs #16 wax.

Now how many can remember when the above products were all the rage........ :lol:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

BH AF via spayer
2BM with G3 body prep shampoo
BH Cleanser Polish by hand
Wowo's Contact 121 for the first time - easiest wax I've ever used, even did 2 coats on roof and bonnet, was tempted to put the hose back on to check the beading but I'm sure mother nature will handle that soon enough.



















On the downside, have picked up more stonechips in the last 200 miles than the previous 2.5k


----------



## steelghost

Foam, wash, wheels, then a cheeky go with Blackmax on the bonnet, followed by two coats of BH Finis


----------



## olliewills

Put a quick dose of BH auto-foam over the car with the pump sprayer and rinsed it off with the hose. Not glamorous by any means but it removed the 300+ miles of filth I'd collected from my weekend jaunt up the M4 to London.


----------



## Soapybubbles

Finally got a break in the weather (and a day off work at the same time)

I've just been out and did the following

Pre wash using Autoglanz Spritzer
Hand wash using BH Autowash
And a coat of ODK Glamour

I did my winter detail in October last year,it got 2 coats of BH DSW and have only done maintenance washes and finished with Sonax BSD

I realise I should strip old wax first but the ODK should sit ok on top of that right?


----------



## BrummyPete

Snowfoamed with avalanche, washed with juicy details, decon glass and applied h2go, decon wheels and applied my test wax I still have from valetpro applied a coat of bsd then qd with the Xmas special stuff I had from car chem only had the car 2 weeks and will need a machine when the weather brightens up
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

One of my customers cars, a real nice little Nissan note.
Wash and detail for this one, nothing fancy just megs last touch, carchem shampoo which I love loads of suds, 303 and green Star on the interior.
Auto Glym tyre dressing, not sure about this one, took at least a couple coats to look decent.


----------



## suspal

Will ST said:


> Not posted on here for sometime. After popping back to see my mum where the bulk of my detailing stuff is, I had a retro day machine polishing the two doors down her drivers side to clean up the general wear and tear.
> 
> The paint is very sticky and doesn't like the rotary on it at all, so Porter Cable with the 110v transformer, Megs #83 on a 3M polishing pad and finished of with Megs #16 wax.
> 
> Now how many can remember when the above products were all the rage........ :lol:


I remember them well and still sitting on the shelves somewhere amongst my hoard.:lol:


----------



## Stewie1873

First wash since i applied Gyeon Mohs to the Leon i also put some more Cure on it today also as well as some Wetcoat, Quite happy with the results especially on white,
I could've taken the photo in better light though....i think


----------



## alfajim

Washed and fusso'd my mates two volvos. V40 cross-country and an xc60


----------



## wayne451

Neighbours were giving me a few funny looks and there were a few curtain twitchers when I was washing my car whilst the snow came down. :lol:

Just about to jump in the bath to warm up.


----------



## Kenan

Just done mine and tried Autoglyms Polar Blast and Maxed Power Wheel Cleaner for the first time and impressed with both. Then finished off with a quick coat of Nebula and Fusso coat on the wheels. Only got a photo of the car with the foam on before the snow came










Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Clean the car yesterday in my lunch break using ONR, great product, and topped with EZ Chrome which gives a nice gloss.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Absolutely no cleaning done on the car but did manage to get my 8dm carbon wrap done on the interior. I had grim wood before but looks so much better now

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

Was Friday rather than today, but after a quick foam and rinse I jacked the front of the car up, wheels off, good going over to get rid of the muck behind the does that the wheel mitt doesn't clear out, then Surfex and brushes in the arches to clear the salt and muck from all the suspension and brake components.

Doesn't look like much but glad to have got it done, same again for the back wheels next week.

Oh, and I sealed the wheels with some of Wowos Crystal Sealant before putting them back on the car - an absolute doddle to apply and remove on wet wheels :thumb:


----------



## Dunney

Decided to take advantage of the good weather and have the car a proper clean today!

Cleaned and decontaminated the wheels
Rinse and Pre wash with BH Autofoam
2BM wash with AA Luxallure...that smell :argie:
Full Decon with Autoglym tar and glue remover, BH Korrosol, BH clay
Polish using Autoglym SRP...unfortunately don't have a machine polisher...yet
Wax using OCD Nova Glow

Really impressed with how it turned out, the wax was incredible at delivering a glossy finish, which isn't always the easiest on a white car!

Only down side was that my K2 burned out on me after only 15 months of intermittent domestic use  cant believe its broke already!!! I'm raging about it! Will definitely be going with Nilfisk or Kranzle if and when I can afford to replace it...getting married this year so pennies are being diverted to that for the time being!


----------



## M300JDG

Soapybubbles said:


> Finally got a break in the weather (and a day off work at the same time)
> 
> I've just been out and did the following
> 
> Pre wash using Autoglanz Spritzer
> Hand wash using BH Autowash
> And a coat of ODK Glamour
> 
> I did my winter detail in October last year,it got 2 coats of BH DSW and have only done maintenance washes and finished with Sonax BSD
> 
> I realise I should strip old wax first but the ODK should sit ok on top of that right?


How did you find Spritzer worked? I've got some ready to try because it was a bargain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

M300JDG said:


> How did you find Spritzer worked? I've got some ready to try because it was a bargain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got Spritzer mate, I personally think it's the best foaming Pre-Wash of the lot. Foams well, clings well, cleans well and rinses well.

IMO AutoGlanz Spritzer, Carbon Collective Satsuma, Angelwax Fast Foam and AutoGlym Polar Blast are the best. I do like Bilt Hamber as it is not messy and it does clean well.


----------



## M300JDG

Rob D 88 said:


> I got Spritzer mate, I personally think it's the best foaming Pre-Wash of the lot. Foams well, clings well, cleans well and rinses well.
> 
> IMO AutoGlanz Spritzer, Carbon Collective Satsuma, Angelwax Fast Foam and AutoGlym Polar Blast are the best. I do like Bilt Hamber as it is not messy and it does clean well.


Thanks bud. Hopefully this weather will change so I can use it. What dilution did you use?

I've got fastfoam, you can see the thought that's gone into it when using it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

M300JDG said:


> Thanks bud. Hopefully this weather will change so I can use it. What dilution did you use?
> 
> I've got fastfoam, you can see the thought that's gone into it when using it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use all mine at the same dilution ratio.

That way you can make a fair comparison. 100ml Product and 900ml water.

You tried Carbon Collective Ultimus? I had the old Satsuma and that was also very good!

Rob


----------



## walfice

Tidied up the gloss black b pillars on my wife’s golf. Not perfect but pretty good results from a couple of passes with glare spider / white lake country polishing pad


----------



## Guest

Fitted my key fob cover.









Decided to try this stuff.









Hello gloopy land.

This was jet washed off. Then two bucket wash. 








Used this up, chocolate next. Mmmmm chocolate. 
Dried her off. 
Then used Autoglyms Magma.








Not much for over a years use. Rinsed this off and clayed her. Couldn't find me tar remover 
Then another wash to remove residue from Magma and clay lube. Dried off. 
Meguiars ultimate polish. Topped with poorboys sealant. Then for a wax I tried fusso 99. Hard work getting it off, must of put on a bit too heavy. Lesson learned. Less is more. 
A wheel wax for me alloys and autobrite tyre gel. Too knackered for windows, engine bay, interior etc. Another day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huxley309

Tidied up my Honda today.


----------



## Naddy37

Usual wash of the chauffeur e-class using ONR. Currently trying out using Chemical Guys After Wash as a drying aid with some pretty good results.


----------



## M300JDG

6 hours of cleaning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virgiltracey

Whilst at work on Friday someone hit my parked car and drove off, no note or anything #

So Sunday was spent correcting the area until it can be repaired and painted.

Before:









After:


----------



## MDC250

Latest play with a custom wax...think might be nearly there


----------



## stonejedi

What me and the wife done todayhttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404363.SJ.


----------



## MDC250

stonejedi said:


> What me and the wife done todayhttp://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=404363.SJ.


Is it safe to click on that link SJ?!?


----------



## stonejedi

:lol:Good One....but its completely child friendly.SJ.


----------



## percymon

Easter weekend is my normal winter to summer wheel swap slot, but with snow possible tomorrow night and my summer wheels not prepared it isn't going to happen this weekend.

The summer wheels came off early December, but as we were having the family bathroom gutted and refitted / re-tiled etc I just ran out of time so the summer wheels have sat all winter with the light road grime on them.

Well not any more, this evening i found a few houirs without rain to get them washed (mix of powermaxed TFR and AutoAllue shampoo), decontaminated with DJ Ferrous Dueller (minimal contaminants) and detarred with AutoGlanz Spartan. Tyres walls scrubbed with TFR mix. Thorough rinse and towel dried. 

Will be giving them some panel wipe and then Nanolex Si3D tomorrow.


----------



## Marcel1973

First time use of the Autoglym SRP and SCGBRPW. The Focus is just lease and needs to be returned with aprox. three months.

First time use of SRP and SCGBRPW was great. Easy to use, warm and pretty wetlook. Tomorrow inside and tires.

I most like pic 2, with its nice reflections


----------



## percymon

percymon said:


> Easter weekend is my normal winter to summer wheel swap slot, but with snow possible tomorrow night and my summer wheels not prepared it isn't going to happen this weekend.
> 
> The summer wheels came off early December, but as we were having the family bathroom gutted and refitted / re-tiled etc I just ran out of time so the summer wheels have sat all winter with the light road grime on them.
> 
> Well not any more, this evening i found a few houirs without rain to get them washed (mix of powermaxed TFR and AutoAllue shampoo), decontaminated with DJ Ferrous Dueller (minimal contaminants) and detarred with AutoGlanz Spartan. Tyres walls scrubbed with TFR mix. Thorough rinse and towel dried.
> 
> Will be giving them some panel wipe and then Nanolex Si3D tomorrow.


And today they got a wipe over with Nanolex EX, then a coat of Si3D inside and out.

Got the Boxster off its battery maintainer, and gave it some love..

Wheels washed with AA shampoo, de-tarred (only a dozen spots between all four wheels), rinsed, de-contaminated with Ferrous Dueller, rinsed then wasked again with AutoGlanz bright wheels, before another rinse.

Whole car got a two bucket wash with AutoAllure Shampoo, rinsed off before claying all over (think I found four spots of tar, nothing else). Washed and rinsed again, before drying.

Dried wheels, wiped with Nanolex EX and then given a coat of Si3D.

Will machine the bodywork over the next few weeks as weather, evening time allows. Then a good coat of Zymol ready for the summer.


----------



## bigalc

A quick wipe down with Auto Allure Amaranth.
Think this is going to be my new Go To quick detailer, it really is amazing.

Alan


----------



## macca666

Gave the bumper on the 'Stro a 2500 wetsand then Menzerna one step on the rotary. Needs a full respray but it'll do in the meantime :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

macca666 said:


> Gave the bumper on the 'Stro a 2500 wetsand then Menzerna one step on the rotary. Needs a full respray but it'll do in the meantime :thumb:


Wow, thats come up well bud :thumb:


----------



## macca666

Andyblue said:


> Wow, thats come up well bud :thumb:


Cheers Andy unfortunately i need a full respray - well for my standards anyways but I'm more than happy with the results. Have to say I was pleasantly surprised with the one step I normally use S20 black but this came up well :thumb:


----------



## pez

Washed and started to decontaminate my new to me van, but after about 2 hours with a clay bar and my wrist on fire I ran out of quick detailer. so I decided to work on my Celica instead as I haven't done anything to it recently. I really do need to get rid of some projects as there stacking up but my free time is becoming less and less.


----------



## detailR

I washed my car Friday morning... Then things got a little out of hand :lol:





I should make a project thread for it really.


----------



## rob267

detailR said:


> I washed my car Friday morning... Then things got a little out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should make a project thread for it really.


You right. You do need to a thread on this.
Is it a st170 estate?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder

Did a maintenance wash on easter monday. Prewash with Sonax shampoo, then one bucket contact wash, towel dried while applying BSD. Today the car is sparkling in the sun!


----------



## MrG47

I managed to break a finger at the weekend so i had to do a no contact wash.

Snowfoamed with AG Polar Blast. 
Rinsed with Karcher. 
Dried with towel and BSDV7.

Love the results of the BSDV7. Great shine and beading. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

MrG47 said:


> I managed to break a finger at the weekend so i had to do a no contact wash.


Sir, that is dedication.


----------



## Cookies

detailR said:


> I should make a project thread for it really.


Please do. I'd love to see this wee project. I have a black mk1 focus too, albeit a hatchback.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

pxr5 said:


> Sir, that is dedication.


Or maybe insanity 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrG47

And i managed to do my own today. 
Same quick wash due to broken finger:
Foam/rinse/BSDV7


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazza85

Weathers far to on/off for some much needed exterior love. 
But the big bim did get treated to some interior love. 
Good hoover, seats rubbed down with meguires leather wipes & AS Finish on everything else



















Dash trim comes up lovely - but like piano black- you must never touch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D

Managed to wash and get the metal bits not roof or bumpers of my E class machine polished today will get bumpers done over the weekend


----------



## graeme

After having a week off to try and give the car some much needed TLC i finally got some dry weather and the other half at work. 
Pre wash with AF avalanche
washed with AM shampoo
Tar removal with AM tar
sprayed over with Autoglym Magma 
then another foam over with what i had left of autoglym power wash 
Good rinse off then the rain came on so plan to give a rinse off and clay tomorrow morning then crack out the DAS 6 and Sholl S20 and try and de swirl....Didnt get time for pics.


----------



## detailR

rob267 said:


> You right. You do need to a thread on this.
> Is it a st170 estate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It is indeed :thumb:

I'll try and put something together over the weekend.


----------



## MrG47

Short on time today and still with a broken finger so i only cleaned the wheels.

- Decontaminated with BH Korrosol (ran out of AutoWheel)
- Rinsed
- Shampooed 
- Rinsed
- Dried manually
- Applied Soft99 Kiwami
- Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tyre










G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82

Been detailing this Range Rover over the last two days









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worzel

I cleaned the inside using Gtechniq Ti2 and C6.Then hoovered.Dont know if it was me applying it wrong but the c6 left the dash patchy.


----------



## dchapman88

Sorted this scratch today on a Nissan Qashqai

Some of the heavier ones were pretty deep so it's only a 'masking the issue' job, but overall pretty happy with only the heavier ones still visible. Now no urgent need to visit the body shop 
Overall paint clarity is improved too


----------



## WayneST250

The ST and Kuga got washed today


----------



## MrG47

dchapman88 said:


> Sorted this scratch today on a Nissan Qashqai
> 
> Some of the heavier ones were pretty deep so it's only a 'masking the issue' job, but overall pretty happy with only the heavier ones still visible. Now no urgent need to visit the body shop
> Overall paint clarity is improved too


Pretty good! How did you tackle that job?
G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

MrG47 said:


> Pretty good! How did you tackle that job?
> G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
Its a damn sight better than how I found it, and saves an expensive trip to the bodyshop for a respray for them as they are happy with the end results

ONR wash, decon panel, CC exfoli pad, 2x passes with Glare Knockout, 1x pass with Glare Micro.


----------



## Fairtony

Real quick maintenance wash, cos want able to do much post-surgery.

Tried 2 new products. BH Auto Foam and Gyeon Bathe+. When came to drying there were really stubborn streaks that were very hard to get off. Could it have been from the Bathe+? It was on the side of the car out of the sun, but rinsed last. Panels cool to the touch.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Started getting everything sorted out to prep my summer wheels for refitting...
One of the wheels slipped as I was getting them from the shed...
Grabbed it but not not by enough...
Fell face down obviously...
Refurb coming up 

Rage ensued. What a  dipstick


----------



## sevenfourate

dchapman88 said:


> Sorted this scratch today on a Nissan Qashqai
> 
> Some of the heavier ones were pretty deep so it's only a 'masking the issue' job, but overall pretty happy with only the heavier ones still visible. Now no urgent need to visit the body shop
> Overall paint clarity is improved too


Thats awesome Darren. Brilliant turn-around. Bet the owner was over the moon :thumb:

I had a go at some keying on a Navara a while ago. There was no pressure as it was being sold and i couldn't make it any worse. So welcome to wet-sanding it was.....


----------



## macca666

Not just today but BH Deox C solution on the exhaust brackets and a quick coat of paint. Middle pic is after the Deox and pre preparation for paint.


----------



## Rylad

All interior detailed today. 
Happy with the results , used AF Total (cleaner), AF spritz (Detailer)and AF Crystal glass cleaner). 
AF Crystal is a brilliant glass cleaner by the way!


----------



## alfajim

Washed and fussod the neighbours astra. Naturally it rained at tea time and the beading looks a treat.


----------



## Jack R

Rylad said:


> All interior detailed today.
> Happy with the results , used AF Total (cleaner), AF spritz (Detailer)and AF Crystal glass cleaner).
> AF Crystal is a brilliant glass cleaner by the way!


I used AF Crystal today, and was also very impressed by it too :thumb: ended up doing all the house windows too :lol:


----------



## virgiltracey

Had a chance to try out some of the Auto Allure Snowtime that I bought a few weeks ago.

Usually I'd prewash with PM TFR through a pump sprayer, but the car wasn't too dirty and the AA Snowtime did a great job of pulling the worst of it off before a shampoo and came out super thick and foamy.

Topped up protection with Glitter QD, which is the best smelling product i've ever used!


----------



## pyro-son

Cleaned the Wife's Jazz on Saturday night starting at 19:45

ONR then used EZ Gloss Boss as a drying aid just finished that as it started to rain, didn't get the chance to do the wheels tho and got too dark to take any photos.

Wife thinks I'm mad but couldn't keep looking at it in the state it was.


----------



## garage_dweller

Gave the focus a wash on Saturday evening. Sprayed with green star, pressured washed off, cleaned the wheels with wheel woolies then washed the car with the new adams shampoo I bought last week. Dried after spraying with BSD/V7. Also used my new metrovac sidekick which did a great job of blowing water out the wheel nuts, grill, mirrors, around the number plate and the rear screen. Felt a bit of an idiot blowing drying my car though


----------



## A&J

I would love to say I had washed my car 2 days ago and that it was spotless but the rain poured down the entire bloody Sahara desert on it yesterday.

2 days later and it looks like this



















:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Commander2874

It had been over 5 weeks since i had washed my Civic Type R! The longest it's gone without a clean in my ownership.

Due to it being quite a sunny day i cleaned the wheels first using Surfex hd on the tyre walls (neat) and using a brush, the rims were sprayed with Valet pro bilberry and the wheels were then rinsed off. I then cleaned the wheels using carpro reset and wheel woolies (only ever use the big barrell brush) and the face was cleaned by my son using a soft valet brush. They were then dressed using Gyeon tyre.

Later in the evening when the sun had gone i got to work by pressure washing the exterior and then giving it a snow foam using BH Auto foam. Allowed to dwell for 10 min before pressure washing off. I prepped the 2 buckets and then it started to rain so had to run in!

Hour later i got to work and used carpro reset shampoo and gyeon glass to clean the car and it was then towel dried. To finish off i used carpro ech20 and reload qd to give the car a nice streakless finish and to top the ceramic coating finished paintwork.

The glass was vleaned with gyeon glass. Here are some pics taken 2 days after the wash!






























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

Been on a course with Sonax for applying ceramic coatings today.


----------



## Njs71

A&J said:


> I would love to say I had washed my car 2 days ago and that it was spotless but the rain poured down the entire bloody Sahara desert on it yesterday.
> 
> 2 days later and it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall::wall::wall:


My car looks exactly the same after giving it the full monty last week.


----------



## MSwiss

A quick clean after work, Wowos still performing well !
Products used -
auto glanz spritzer
Auto glanz Hoops
Adams shampoo
Bilt hamber QD
Auto glanz vision 
Sonax glass cleaner
G tec tyre dressing

First time using Auto Glanz and I have to say I am very impressed ! The spritzer was amazing considering the car was a state. I was thinking I would do spritzer followed by BH auto foam but there was no need ,it took it all off and foamed really well with a nice dwell time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Unfortunately the heat yesterday had an adverse affect on the adhesive holding my rear plate on.








This mean I needed to ONR and detar the rear so it could be reatached.








You can see the Fusso working behind where the plate was


----------



## Kenan

Cleaned up one of the work vans. Used TARDIS for the first time and very impressed, unfortunately it started raining so couldnt polish the van, but happy with the difference. Got a worse one to do in a week or so and hope to get to polish it.
















Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## .Griff.

My first venture into wax. Collinite 845.


----------



## nbray67

Got to use these 2 beauties today.

First time use of a M+K product and I just say, Pure is a joy to use, easy on and easy off. Although my paint is in good nick and protected, Pure still managed to lift off some road grime etc... Unfortunately, my only gripe was that the pump style applicator on the Pure bottle did not work so I had to remove and tip the bottle upside to apply to my pad.

As for the Obsession Wax Luminous, now this is a seriously nice wax to use, again, easy on and off, even in direct sunlight. The finish is stunning, very similar to my favourite AF Illusion in the final finish. Easier to use than Illusion as it's not a 'oily' wax and really doesn't need a 2nd buff.

Only a couple of shots as I've shared loads of pics of a shiny BMW before.




























Nice flake pop (crappy iPhone 5c pic though)


----------



## WATTYCOOL

.Griff. said:


> My first venture into wax. Collinite 45.


That car is stunning.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Polished tips yesterday, out in the sun today.
Added a coat of Gyeon Rim so will see how that works out longer term.

















(Not my oil stain btw )


----------



## nbray67

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Polished tips yesterday, out in the sun today.
> Added a coat of Gyeon Rim so will see how that works out longer term.
> 
> (Not my oil stain btw )


Nice result there pal.


----------



## AS_BO

Not today but wrapped this up yesterday with my mate Mark at Exposure Detailing


























New car detail for our lasses brother, M140i Shadow Edition in Mineral Grey.

Single stage with Gyeon Primer and deeper isolated marks with Sonax Perfect Finish.

CQUK on paint
Gyeon Rim on Wheels, Calipers, Exhaust Tips and Wheel arches
Gyeon View on glass
Gyeon Leather Shield for interior work with Fabric Coat for mats

Pictures don't do it justice, Finish is super slick  Mineral Grey is my new favourite BMW colour after doing this one!


----------



## percymon

Summer prep day 2, car washed n clayed a few weeks ago (and garaged since)

So out with the polisher, menz FG400/2200 on a hexlogic orange light cutting pad got me to



Refined with Menz 3800 on scholl waffle finishing pad





Snowfoamed to remove some of the polishing residues (yes under the boot lid edge too!)

Not bad flake in the weak sunshine



And gave the lights the once over with the polisher while I was at it


Now to decide on wax (I've got a cupboard full of Zymol and others) or go Gtechniq serum and exo ??


----------



## .Griff.

WATTYCOOL said:


> That car is stunning.


Thank you mate. Always nice to hear a compliment. It doesn't look so clean now


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave both a quick wash. Wanted to do the full treatment on mine but unable to so that will have to wait until next weekend when it's cooler.












































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Work horse got some loving























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4291

After getting a new car (which is hiding away to the right in the first picture!) my Skoda Fabia Monte Carlo estate went to my missus to be used as our family runabout. Had lots of use over winter so was long overdue for a detail! Looking lots better now!

Products used on bodywork:

Powermaxed TFR
Bilt Hamber Autofoam
Meguiars Gold Class Shampoo (finally close to running out of this after 6 years!)
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Autoglanz Blood Tonic
Farecla G3 Clay Mitt
Poorboys Blackhole
Wax Planet iWax

Products used on wheels, tyres and arches:

Bilt Hamber Autowheel
Meguiars APC
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Wax
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel




























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## E-F

Finally managed to give the epace a few coats of wax. Thought I try 2 coats of fuzzo topped with fireball fusion. These ate the results... Hope you like them.























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## E-F

E-F said:


> Finally managed to give the epace a few coats of wax. Thought I try 2 coats of fuzzo topped with fireball fusion. These ate the results... Hope you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Edit









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Spent 6 hours yesterday

2 bucket wash
Full decon
Clay
1 stage machine polish
Panel Wipe
2 coats of In2Detailing Ceramic Wax
Windows polished
Tyres dressed









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.91

J306TD said:


> Spent 6 hours yesterday
> 
> 2 bucket wash
> Full decon
> Clay
> 1 stage machine polish
> Panel Wipe
> 2 coats of In2Detailing Ceramic Wax
> Windows polished
> Tyres dressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That's an awful lot in 6 hours! Looking good. It took me about 4.5 hours to clean wheels twice (Bilberry), snow foam, tar remover twice, 2 bucket wash, dry with BSD, glass and tyre shine. Now it's raining!


----------



## J306TD

Chris.91 said:


> That's an awful lot in 6 hours! Looking good. It took me about 4.5 hours to clean wheels twice (Bilberry), snow foam, tar remover twice, 2 bucket wash, dry with BSD, glass and tyre shine. Now it's raining!


Wasn't particularly dirty to begin with and not much contamination either

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Finally, finally gave my M2 its spring/summer full detail yesterday, took me the best part of eight hours. The usual two bucket wash, full decontamination, clay bar and a single stage polish followed by a Glaze then wax, dress the wheels and all trim including glass.I will be doing another full detail on the wheels and undercarriage on another day spanning another eight hours. I will post more pictures explaining my final mods on another thread but for now, here is a sneaky picture. :buffer:


----------



## lijongtao

J306TD said:


> Spent 6 hours yesterday
> 
> 2 bucket wash
> Full decon
> Clay
> 1 stage machine polish
> Panel Wipe
> 2 coats of In2Detailing Ceramic Wax
> Windows polished
> Tyres dressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Looks fabulous. When you say a 1 stage machine polish can you tell me what you used, machine/pads/compounds? I am just getting into machine polishing. Thank you


----------



## Kenan

Gave the wife's car a clean after work, just ran out of light so poor pictures.

BH from a pump spray
Maguire's wash plus
Poorboy's black hole
Wax Planet hope special edition wax
Maguire's endurance tyre gel

Very happy with the results from less than 3 hours work
























Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Gave the car a maintenance wash. Started by cleaning the wheels with Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner and full rinse. Bh autofoam for the car and rinse. 2bm using carpro reset.

Glass cleaned with gyeon glass and then treated with Angelwax h2go.

Tyres dressed with gyeon tyre
Car was given a full application of carpro reload to keep the coating topped up.

Outer plastics were dressed using carpro perl























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Got my wheels back yesterday so got some Gyeon rim on the insides, Wowo's crystal sealant on the spokes and Angel Wax Elixir on the tyres.

They look great sat in my spare room


----------



## Bigalx

*Land Rover Defender Love*

I promised my dad I'd give our Landy a quick detail.

He doesn't believe in "detailing" and much prefers a good splash of fairy liquid - in fact the best "back-to-black" according to him is used motor oil which is what I had to remove from the plastic arches!

Anyways I've given him a basic education and some hand me downs from my older products and gave the Landy a detail:

Products used were:

AF Avalanche
AF Verso
AF Imperial
AF Crystal
AF Lather
AF Revive
AG Magma
AG Super Resin Polish (I forgot to take my own polish)
Collinite 845 (since this has good endurance)

Came up quite well, although the wheels were pretty caked up and baked on... Could do with a correction but im learning that skill slowly myself and the car is well used by the family and its character is more the fact its well used than having perfect paint.

Before and after - forgive the [email protected] phone pics.


----------



## lijongtao

Nice Landy!


----------



## Tifosi

Wheels. Wash, dry, Magma, agitate, rinse, dry then apply S/N Hybrid followed by ZCS.


----------



## Toddy

Quick go on the A4 today. Auto Finesse Avalanche snow foam, wash, dry using Gtechniq ultimate MF4, Chemical Guys Butter wax, Poorboys wheel wax and Megs tyre gel.


----------



## dchapman88

Car given a wash and wax today ready for the weekend! 
Not entirely sure why I bothered as it's chucking it down with rain, but what else is there to do on a days holiday from work!

Products used:
BH auto foam
AF Verso
CarSpünk wheel cleaner 
CG Mr Pink shampoo
KKD fallout and Tar removers 
G3 clay mitt 
Obsession Wax Trudylicious (custom wax)
Dodo glass cleaner 
HD Valeting trim and tyre gel

I think that's all.....
Nice releflections from the black features 
No filters


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> HD Valeting trim and tyre gel


Are the trim pieces glossy because they're painted or is this the HD valeting gel ?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> Are the trim pieces glossy because they're painted or is this the HD valeting gel ?
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Hi Andy
No they're not painted they are that horrible textured black trim stuff

That is one coat of the HD gel applied with a brush! It's very nice stuff


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Hi Andy
> No they're not painted they are that horrible textured black trim stuff
> 
> That is one coat of the HD gel applied with a brush! It's very nice stuff


Cheers mate

Neighbour has a Juke and I've got him into detailing his car, but it has the plastic trim - I'll have a chat with him as i think this would be great for him - best place to get it from ?

Edit - Is it from HD Car care ?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Neighbour has a Juke and I've got him into detailing his car, but it has the plastic trim - I'll have a chat with him as i think this would be great for him - best place to get it from ?
> 
> Edit - Is it from HD Car care ?
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Sent a PM mate


----------



## F16

Gave mine a much needed wash and gave it a coat of Zymol Destiny.
Results speak for themselves!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Polish with Scholl Concepts S20 on a purple spider pad (to sort out some self inflicted clay damage we shan't be discussing  :wall:  )

BH CF wipedown and a dab of Wowo's Nanocoat.

Came up ok


----------



## Blackwatch

Gave the new car a quick going over just to tidy it up a bit. When i get some time off work I will be going full on with her.


----------



## CharliesTTS

4 hours Friday...7 hours Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

CharliesTTS said:


> 4 hours Friday...7 hours Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11 hours well spent by the looks of things!!


----------



## CharliesTTS

dchapman88 said:


> 11 hours well spent by the looks of things!!


Cheers!


----------



## Serkie

Gave the GT a tickle with some Car-Pro Essence.

Really easy to work with and provides a lovely gloss to most paints.


----------



## SimonG159

General spring clean:
Snow foam
Pressure wash
Wash 
Wash x2
Hoover
Pressure wash mats
Fast glass
Wire wool windscreen
AG tar remover 
Megs scratchX
ChipEx for a couple of stone chips
Megs clay bar
Wash x3
AG SRP
Armour all sealant
AG bumper care on tyres and black trim
Exhaust polish
Liquid Leather
Poor boys interior cleaner
Brake cleaner
Wonder Wheels
Alloy wheel filler and paint 
Tyre Slik

To do:
RainX
Clean door shuts
New Yankee Candle New Car fragrance
Curse dust and pollen now covering car!










Not bad for an olden entering her second decade of daily motoring.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

SimonG159 said:


> General spring clean:
> Snow foam
> Pressure wash
> Wash
> Wash x2
> Hoover
> Pressure wash mats
> Fast glass
> Wire wool windscreen
> AG tar remover
> Megs scratchX
> ChipEx for a couple of stone chips
> Megs clay bar
> Wash x3
> AG SRP
> Armour all sealant
> AG bumper care on tyres and black trim
> Exhaust polish
> Liquid Leather
> Poor boys interior cleaner
> Brake cleaner
> Wonder Wheels
> Alloy wheel filler and paint
> Tyre Slik
> 
> To do:
> RainX
> Clean door shuts
> New Yankee Candle New Car fragrance
> Curse dust and pollen now covering car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for an olden entering her second decade of daily motoring.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very nice. Has come up well.

Loved mine when I had one, only issue I had - it ate front tyres for fun


----------



## wayne451

Blimey SimonG159, I know they're expecting it to be a record temperature for tomorrow's bank holiday, due to the recent warm weather but I didn't think it was warm enough to melt your front number plate!?! :lol:


----------



## SimonG159

Andyblue said:


> Very nice. Has come up well.
> 
> Loved mine when I had one, only issue I had - it ate front tyres for fun


It's the 4 wheel drive so it eats all the tyres!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonG159

wayne451 said:


> Blimey SimonG159, I know they're expecting it to be a record temperature for tomorrow's bank holiday, due to the recent warm weather but I didn't think it was warm enough to melt your front number plate!?! :lol:


Felt like I was melting, and I did all the polishing out of the sun. I might even get to admire it tomorrow before the rain comes again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Stripped and cleaned the arches on the Clubsport S then BH dynax UCd them. Amazing stuff.


----------



## BarryAllen

What's that Armor All Sealant like? Can it be used on a wet surface?


----------



## Chris.91

st33ly said:


> Stripped and cleaned the arches on the Clubsport S then BH dynax UCd them. Amazing stuff.


Quality that. A job I attempted to do on my 10 year old Civic on Sunday but couldn't jack the car up on my street due to it's dodgy surface . The rear arches are absolutely caked in crap and I'm mega paranoid about it. Didn't know about that BH stuff, will be purchasing for whenever I figure out how to jack it up!


----------



## SimonG159

BarryAllen said:


> What's that Armor All Sealant like? Can it be used on a wet surface?


Been using it for a couple of years and like it a lot. Better than AG EGP and the Meguirs stuff I was using. Application is onto a dry car in small areas, removing immediately.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxrob

After a dusty run to the remains of Hartside cafe gave the Bandit a good wash and engine detail ready for MOT, Just turned the 56000 miles, rear caliper clean next.

Rob B


----------



## linuxrob

Caliper off, washed out with BH surfex HD dried, looking good, will reassemble dry as this get done ever 1000 miles or so.

Rob B


















Fitted ans dressed with carpro PERL


----------



## Tifosi

Today.....maintenance wash and Sonax BSD, then exterior trim coated with Chemical Guys New Look. Interior hoovered, plastics done with Poorboys Natural Look, followed with Gliptone to leather.


----------



## olliewills

Now the weather is better I've starting working around my car, one panel at a time during lunch to get it all corrected and looking its best. I've started on the bonnet and today was tar-remover (obliTarate), BH soft clay and filling some stone chips. Yesterday I washed the panel, removed the existing lsp with BH cleanser fluid and used BH auto-wheel to remove embedded iron. 

Hopefully tomorrow I'll get chance to wash and then correct the panel. Might need to wait until the weekend to apply lsp, will see how it goes.


----------



## Guest

Snowfoamed. Washed. Waxplanets Macarana, nice and easy on and off. Alloys polished with collonites 845 wax. Tyres given a coating of Nippon shine black black. Had to give three coats and still not happy with sheen. Put in garage before it rains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Did a quick polish on a Range Rover Evoque today 
Just a freshen up before the summer really, remove some swirling and generally enhance the gloss. 
Not a full correction by any stretch of the imagination, but much better than when I got it this morning
Stupid blooming weather rained as soon as I put the car outside!

Pre wash with AG Bug Off, BH Auto foam
Wash with CG Clean Slate, 
Decon with BH Korrosol, KKD tar remover and G3 clay mitt
Dried with towel and compressed air 
Paint polished with Killerwaxx Moonshine on a CG green pad 
Glass cleaned with Dodo juice clearly menthol
Tyres dressed with Autoglym High Performance tyre dressing 
Waxed with Autoglym UHD


----------



## J Henderson

3BM Maintenance wash followed by a coat of Infinity Wax Diablo.























































Was my first time using it. Went on & off a treat, even in full sun. Needless to say I'll be using it again. 

Full product usage

Snowfoam (AF Avalanche)
Wheels (AG Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner)
Paintwork (DJ Sour Power)
Wax (IW Diablo)
Glass (DJ Clearly Menthol, IW Diamond Vision)
Plastics/Grille (AF Dressle)
Wheels/Tailpipes (IW Hi-Temp Wheel Wax)
Tyres (Megs Endurance)


----------



## Scott_Paterson

Correction of an A4 estate. 
Finally getting to try out the new CarPro Clear Cut!






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## audi mike

Nice looking A4 avant 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Second coat of Zymol.








.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemansblue92

A long overdue Maintenance wash on both cars today. Which I enjoyed whilst juggling the kids in the garden and thwarting their efforts to help wash the paint with the wheel brushes! Good job both cars haven't had a correction for a lo g while.

Few weeks ago my eBay snow foam lance wouldn't release from the nilfisk c110. Bugger I thought, played about with it wd 40 all sorts but nothing. Miraculously last week tried it again and it released. Jet wash still worked but lance was dead. Got another £20 lance and straight in with the autofoam. was out of shampoo so treated myself to autoglym ultra high definition shampoo from Amazon for £16, was really impressed with this stuff, loads of suds and very slippery. Was in Halfords and was tempted to try 500ml of auto finesse lather for £11 but this seems much better value. Finished of with some megs endurance tyre shine and bouncers bead juice. Would love to stick some bouncers CTR on but time wouldn't let me


----------



## Commander2874

Washed the car the other day and today i gave the drivers seat and floor mat a first clean since ownership! 
The seat looked dirty and the floor mat was shocking. First they were vacumed.

Used woolite mixed with distilled water and 2 buckets with warm water and 2 mf cloths.

Sprayed woolite on the seat and mat and then 30 mins later i used a damp clothe and worked my way through the materials rinsing with the second bucket.

















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Def a huge improvement. Will give it another clean next month and that should keep it good for the summer

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

I decided to go back to a trusted brand, and give my car a treat with Autoglym Super Resin Polish, and Extra Gloss Protection. I had acyually forgotten how nice they are to use. So, I gave my car a full decon wash this morning, followed by the SRP and EGP.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

They are great products! Been using collinite 915 and nattys paste wax for the last 12 months and used srp and egp just last month and forgot how easy they are to use and the stunning finish.


Cookies said:


> I decided to go back to a trusted brand, and give my car a treat with Autoglym Super Resin Polish, and Extra Gloss Protection. I had acyually forgotten how nice they are to use. So, I gave my car a full decon wash this morning, followed by the SRP and EGP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Finally swapped back to the summer wheels, so the winters got a light decon wash and a spritz if c2v3 before being packed away in their storage bags. Gave fhe arches and suspension components a good brushing with TFR whilst I had access, and a good PW rinse

Car got the piste snofoam, auto glanz spar-tar for a few tar spots on the doors, 2BM wash with bathe auto, and a dry off with Radiant QD. Tyres dressed with auto glass Uber Schwartz


----------



## stonejedi

Wife washed her car this time...usual prewash and safe two bucket method and protected with Zaino Z2 Pro.




































.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

The usual weekly wash with obsession blizzard and purge

Tyres finished with ODK attire and then topped with hbsauce lemon drizzle

Another limited edition from Kevin that's not only stunning to look at but is an absolute joy when u do try it












































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Big interior clean today, mats, baby seat out etc etc, vacuum, autoglym interior shampoo and my trusty steam cleaner and finished off with odk cabin, just waiting for it all to dry out now 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

With a front bumper full of Greenfly, a soak with Avalanche, 50ml to 450ml in the lance cleared them all. No special bug remover was needed. Always seems to form just the right consistency when I require a foam.


----------



## olliewills

In my effort to return my paint to its former glory one panel at a time, I spent some time on the drivers door today. 

I'd already taken the panel through a full decon earlier this week so today was all about correcting and protecting.

- 2BM wash with BH auto-wash
- wipe down with BH cleanser fluid
- stage 1 correction: Scholl S3 with a flexipads yellow hex hand applicator
- BHCF wipe
- stage 2 correction: Scholl S30 with flexipads green hand applicator
- BHCF wipe
- stage 3 correction: Scholl S40 with white G3 waffle hand applicator
- BHCF wipe
- Autoglanz SynthSeal
- BH DSW
- BSD/PB spray and shine homebrew

This was my first time out with the Scholl stuff and I must say I'm very impressed. 3 stages might be a bit extreme but gave good results by hand on my soft Honda paint.


----------



## OldskoolRS

I've been doing quite long sessions over the last week working my way round a 'new' (to us) car doing a 2 stage polish and wax. Today was a bit easier going as I treated all the rubbers on the doors and folding roof to 'Gummin Pfledge' which also blackened them and the inner sill plastics nicely.


----------



## Jack R

Not sure where to put this photo as it's not technically detailing in the usual sense, but I have finally found time to start organising my waxes 



Still plenty of room for more :thumb: although I'm saving a space for some ODK revere and also still tying to track down a pot of O.C.D Novaglow if anyone knows of any spares that are available


----------



## Mikej857

Used my hbsauce lemon drizzle, what an easy wax to use and doesn't look too terrible



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Used wax planet/simplewax Armageddon . Great wax









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Mikej857 said:


> Used my hbsauce lemon drizzle, what an easy wax to use and doesn't look too terrible


You must have shares in HBsauce now! Lol
Car looks stunning btw


----------



## westerman

dchapman88 said:


> You must have shares in HBsauce now! Lol
> Car looks stunning btw


Wow!! and they say you can't get the 'wet look' on a white car. Stunning!


----------



## tehvlb

Cleaned one side of the rubber trims, 50/50 surfex HD and water. Can't believe how dirty they were, I reckon they would still take more cleaning.

Filthy doesn't even cover it









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

tehvlb said:


> Cleaned one side of the rubber trims, 50/50 surfex HD and water. Can't believe how dirty they were, I reckon they would still take more cleaning.
> 
> Filthy doesn't even cover it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fair play to you though, that's half done!

I don't know about other people but jobs like these I find far more rewarding than applying a coat of wax from a pretty pot.

I get why people love LSP of course, I just take the most pleasure from the challenge of getting the car clean enough to actually be able to apply LSP!


----------



## percymon

The Leaf got a quick snow foam, 2BM wash followed by AA Radiant as a drying aid. Not moved an inch since last wash but was a bit dusty so had to be done 

The Boxster had covered 300 miles this week, so another maintenance wash. Weather was good so the roof got a dozing of Milton fluid wash, shampoo and brush and a thorough rinse before Patti g dry. Left in the sun for a few hours to thoroughly dry before a coat of Fabsil Gold protectant which hopefully will be a lot better than the Fenwicks product I used last time.


----------



## Mikej857

I've got a bit hooked on them and the uniqueness of his waxes and just how easy they are to use

I do have another in the making that's going to be a bit special


dchapman88 said:


> You must have shares in HBsauce now! Lol
> Car looks stunning btw


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Thanks

It's looking ok at the moment I'm looking forward to trying some new products to try and improve on it


westerman said:


> Wow!! and they say you can't get the 'wet look' on a white car. Stunning!


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

A good friend bought a car yesterday and the wheels came with 9 years worth of limescale on it. The wheels were clean to begin with, no mud or dirt on them. The transformation was just amazing.

Before










After


----------



## bazz

SunnyBoi said:


> A good friend bought a car yesterday and the wheels came with 9 years worth of limescale on it. The wheels were clean to begin with, no mud or dirt on them. The transformation was just amazing.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


wow great job the wheels have come up great


----------



## bigkahunaburger

A wash with Autoglym UHD Shampoo after a polish and wax with UHD two weeks ago. 

Polar Blast did a great job on the light summer dust, honeydew etc. 

The mitt was really gliding over the recently waxed panels and the UHD wax was throwing the water off. 

UHD shampoo needs a thorough rinse to see it off. Polar Blast had completely restored the water behaviour until I used UHD shampoo for the wash. Beading and sheeting were not harmed but it just needs more of a rinse than some other shampoos I have used.


----------



## olliewills

Good clean of the interior for me today. Baby seat out, good vacuum, dusted and wiped all the surfaces down with Surfex @ 1:20.

Didn't get chance to do the interior glass so might give that a go tomorrow during lunch.


----------



## Richard1

Quick evening exterior and interior detail. Washed using Low on Eau for the first time and topped up protection with my current favourite QD - Wowo's Quick Detailer - of my collection of QDs, it's the best at repelling pollen, plus good protection and gloss.


----------



## SystemClenz

From a couple weeks back :buffer::doublesho


----------



## stu324

First wash of the year for the R


----------



## iannidan

My son was back from uni so i said i would wash it for him, 3 hours later, it was washed, decontaminated, clayed, paint cleansed and waxed. some quick wash that turned out to be.:lol:


----------



## st33ly

Gave it a wee wash and Gtechniqued C5 the wheels. Love this weather.


----------



## Jack R

st33ly said:


> Gave it a wee wash and Gtechniqued C5 the wheels. Love this weather.


Those rear seats don't look very comfortable :lol:
Top work very jealous :thumb:


----------



## tehvlb

olliewills said:


> Fair play to you though, that's half done!
> 
> I don't know about other people but jobs like these I find far more rewarding than applying a coat of wax from a pretty pot.
> 
> I get why people love LSP of course, I just take the most pleasure from the challenge of getting the car clean enough to actually be able to apply LSP!


I just want it cleaned head to toe, I want a fresh slate to keep it maintained.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Snow foamed, washed, dried. Body given a coat of Siramik Praefulgeo. Tyres got a treatment of Meguiars Hot Shine Reflect, not long out and quite pleased with shine.


















Now to see how long shine lasts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Typical wash session paying attention to shuts etc and then decided to crack open the dodo juice, great stuff to use and in my opinion is as good as some of these new waxes around









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Nothing today because of work, but I've booked 10 days leave starting tomorrow to do a single stage correction. Latest news says we've got rain starting Friday and I received a notice today that they will dig up the road for 4 days starting next Tuesday so guarantee it will rain until they start work :driver:


----------



## Mikej857

Well that's the enemies new jam jar all sorted after the abysmal prep or lack there of the dealers had done

Washed with obsession blizzard and purify, I then used purge and renegade to decontaminate the whole car prior to claying, the clay was interesting with it still picking up contaminants on the lower half of the bodywork but it then left the paint as slick as a slick thing

Washed again to remove any clay and lube residue prior to taping ready for machining

I used a microfiber pad and menzerna 400 as a single stage and this removed swirls and some heavier marks

Washed and ipa wipe down aftwr machining ready for the protection

Wheels sorted with renegade and smart wheels and various brushes and tyres dressed with ODK attire

Protection came in the form of a development blend from simplewax and then finished off with there gloss enhancer spray 












































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Gave the motor a wash seeing as wife and kids are away for the weekend!

Prewash - BH Autofoam

Tyres - Surfex HD, Bilberry, Gyeon bathe+, Gyeon tyre

Main bodywork - Gyeon bathe+, Quick detailer solution (carpro reload & carpro ech20)

Glass - Gyeon glass, Angelwax H2go

Beading pics taken the next morning!


























































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

27 degrees here today and sun was on the drive all day with no real shade. Terrible day to sort the car. Not so with some prep and faffing it turned out.

Quick prewash with BH Autofoam via pump sprayer then AG Spritzer and Infinity Wax Snow Foam via foam lance. I know mixing products offends some but my car is still here and it never melted.

Having got most of the grime off reached for the trusted Adam's shampoo which is great in the heat and was quickly around the car with a drying towel.

Feeling a little downbeat from Liverpool's performance I thought I'd cheer myself up a little and reached for the Zymol.

First HD Cleanse, working a small section at a time before buffing off. Thought it would be a mare in the heat but no, keeping to small sections did the trick.

Then to finish my favourite Atlantique 

As with any Zymol wax I've used spreads forever, easy to get a thin layer down buffs off like a dream.

Just waiting for a downpour then will get some pics.


----------



## Dazednconfused

Firstly I'll apologise for the poor quality of the photo's, I have zero talent with a camera and must have one of the first mobiles with a camera!! 
So it was just a bit of PM TFR to get rid of some West Wales bug splatter, then BH Autofoam and BH Autowash for the 2BM wash. Dried with KKD Silverback and then the chance to use some of my ever growing collection of panel pot waxes. The car was given a full decontam about a month ago. So, I decided on a pair of Wax Planet pots, some Oblivion and Obsidian. Obsidian is stunning to use and gives great wet look, so used that on passenger side. Oblivion was not as nice to apply but the smell was amazing - one of the best fragrances EVER!! Both were very easy to buff off after varying cure times from 5-15 mins. I went for a bit of Jayswax Show wax V2 for the rear as its one of the easiest waxes I've used and gives great gloss and a really pleasant bubblegum fragrance. The bonnet was split down middle between the WP waxes. Pretty pleased with results considering it was a rush job this morning as we've got to make the most of a dry Bank Holiday :thumb:






























Sent from my VFD 900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

A whole, white, Nissan Skyline...



These things are bloody enormous....and the white in the sun did my vision no favours at all!!!!


----------



## Tykebike

Apart from dealing with a bird bomb on both cars I put the Bilt Hamber Surfex HD to good use in the kitchen. I did the tops of the kitchen cabinets (how does grease get up there?) and de-gunking the metal filters on the extractor unit.


----------



## matty.13

Pre washed with autoglym polar blast snow foam . Then washes with Adams ultra foam shampoo . Dried with silver back and big yellow drying towels . Then wax with Armageddon from wax planet . Very impressed with the finish of this wax .
Here are the result 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

mate just got himself an 02 plate bora. it's silver but was covered in tiny black spots.
a good going over with power maxxed trf, car chem shampoo, clay mitt and another shampoo had it back to new. power maxxed alloy wheel cleaner and their tyre dressing took care of the wheels and their glass cleaner for the glass. fusso for the paint and all was done and he was very happy.
https://postimg.cc/image/ddt4o3sdj/


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

just a wash, 
autoglym ultra high definition shampoo
odk rotate 10-1 on sealed wheels with a foaming spray head
bilt hamber surfex hd 10-1 on tyres
autoglym high performance tyre dressing
dried with wowo's quick detailer


----------



## Ben_W

Friend finally got his company car. Brand new Lexus CH200 in grey. Very nice car. Asked me tomorrow it out.

To be fair, it was pretty well prepped. So little in the way of swirling, it didn't need machining.

Washed and decontaminated, and then an application of Wowos Crystal Sealant, followed by a top off with Orchards Perfection QD.



















Turned out really well. Paint very glossy indeed and looks almost wet. Really pleased with the results.


----------



## shine247

OvEr_KiLL said:


> just a wash,
> autoglym ultra high definition shampoo
> odk rotate 10-1 on sealed wheels with a foaming spray head
> bilt hamber surfex hd 10-1 on tyres
> autoglym high performance tyre dressing
> dried with wowo's quick detailer


That looks nice, I bet you are pretty pleased it and the finish.

You may want to consider changing those indicator bulbs to a silver look.


----------



## pxr5

Maintenance wash on my A7, toped with a QD mix of BSD/CG V07:


----------



## shine247

pxr5 said:


> Maintenance wash on my A7, toped with a QD mix of BSD/CG V07:


Also nice, that BSD mix looks pretty good there but I think the work underneath says a lot.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

shine247 said:


> That looks nice, I bet you are pretty pleased it and the finish.
> 
> You may want to consider changing those indicator bulbs to a silver look.


thanx man, maybe one day in the future


----------



## Focus4000

Maintenance wash of my Focus followed by Fabric Guarding my missus car. A productive and hot mornings work.


----------



## dchapman88

Single stage polish and wax protect on this 17 year old Porsche!
What a delight


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Single stage polish and wax protect on this 17 year old Porsche!
> What a delight


That is one lovely looking motor and looks to have responded very well :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

dchapman88 said:


> Single stage polish and wax protect on this 17 year old Porsche!
> What a delight


That looks like a fantastic job on a flipping lovely car! Well jel - as they say in Dorset I believe. Lol

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> That is one lovely looking motor and looks to have responded very well :thumb:


Yeah it is a stunning colour. Sometimes you'd look at it and it is black, sometimes blue, sometimes purple. 
Just a shame it was only a single stage! The paint needs a damn good cutting not just a refine 



Cookies said:


> That looks like a fantastic job on a flipping lovely car! Well jel - as they say in Dorset I believe. Lol
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Niall 
It is a beauty of a car, and drives alright too


----------



## Sawel

Have owned the beast for about 2 months now, I gave it a 23 detail about 4 weeks ago - since then it's been getting washed a couple of times a week with Farecla bodyshop detailer as a QD on top of Farecla Supergloss paste wax which I'll probably apply again in a few weeks.


----------



## Cookies

Ben_W said:


> Friend finally got his company car. Brand new Lexus CH200 in grey. Very nice car. Asked me tomorrow it out.
> 
> To be fair, it was pretty well prepped. So little in the way of swirling, it didn't need machining.
> 
> Washed and decontaminated, and then an application of Wowos Crystal Sealant, followed by a top off with Orchards Perfection QD.


Cracking job, chum. Looks like the paint is still wet!!!!!

Any idea what these are like to run? I've heard mixed reports as to how economical they are.

N

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

Gave my leather yet another clean, think that's every week now for the last month? Decided not to use the Dr Leather as I want to finish certain products so I can dwindle down the items that I have, so used the Autoglym. Whilst the finish is there, the smell certainly isn't the same.


----------



## Ben_W

Cookies said:


> Cracking job, chum. Looks like the paint is still wet!!!!!
> 
> Any idea what these are like to run? I've heard mixed reports as to how economical they are.
> 
> N
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hes averaging about 55mpg at the moment but its still very new with only 400 miles on the clock! He does work reasonably close to home, one junction of the motorway etc....


----------



## Commander2874

Just the interior of my 320d today which hadn't been done in months!!

Used surfex hd to clean all the doors and dash, steering wheel ..etc using a mf cloth. Also used a vaket pro small detail brush to get in the little spots where dust had gathered. 
I then followed up with valet pro citrus prewash mix to give it another clean and a lovely smell. 

I then gave the seats and floor a good hoover.

Lastly i gave the interior plastics a nice spray of carpro perl to bring the deep black look back and also a nice shine. 

Lastly the seats which are fabric, were sprayed with woolite which i left for an hour before cleaning with a damp cloth. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## country boy

Used a couple of new products from ODK wax yesterday, their gloss enhancer qd and their snow foam. I was very impressed with both products, the snow foam just required 50ml of product and gave a lovely foam with good cleaning power and the gloss enhancer is super slick and gives a finish reminiscent of Zaino Z8 but at a fraction of the price.






























Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the waxed junkies show scene a run out

For its price point its way way under priced for its ease of use and finish

































































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wash and 2BM, gave Car plan Super Gloss a go on the wet car, streaky AF and couldn't sort easily so ended up using cleanser polish and cleanser fluid to get back to bare, will be browsing the garage to come up with the next treatment through the week.


----------



## alfajim

Popped over to see my mate, cleaned his vx220 turbo. He had got it covered in bugs but a quick spray with power maxxed tfr and a wash, all was good. Dried off and put back in the garage. It's got fusso on it, so easy to each and dry.


----------



## forge197

We got a used Mazda 3 in Machine Grey in the week, so today 2bm wash, a coat of ODK Waxstock Wax and a top off of Sam’s Ceramic Boost as a QD, cleaned the Glass with a bit of AF Crystal and inside a wipe over with Megiuars interior detailer, all in all a nice couple hours and it looked great.

For a used car it seemed in good shape no need to clay right now, the front wheels have etched in brake dust which needs a bit more time and the tail pipes also need more time.


----------



## BradleyW

olliewills said:


> In my effort to return my paint to its former glory one panel at a time, I spent some time on the drivers door today.
> 
> I'd already taken the panel through a full decon earlier this week so today was all about correcting and protecting.
> 
> - 2BM wash with BH auto-wash
> - wipe down with BH cleanser fluid
> - stage 1 correction: Scholl S3 with a flexipads yellow hex hand applicator
> - BHCF wipe
> - stage 2 correction: Scholl S30 with flexipads green hand applicator
> - BHCF wipe
> - stage 3 correction: Scholl S40 with white G3 waffle hand applicator
> - BHCF wipe
> - Autoglanz SynthSeal
> - BH DSW
> - BSD/PB spray and shine homebrew
> 
> This was my first time out with the Scholl stuff and I must say I'm very impressed. 3 stages might be a bit extreme but gave good results by hand on my soft Honda paint.


Adding BSD on top of DSW will have removed DSW's hydrophobic characteristics (Not to be confused with hydrophobic abilities). Either use one or the other, or a Wax on top of a sealant. BSD is effectively a sealant rather than a QD, even when diluted, and should be treated as such.


----------



## Peter_222

Some supplies to keep me going 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel

Spent 3 hours on the beast this morning giving the wheels a good clean then the typical wash with snowfoam, 2 buckets, CarPlan shampoo then Farecla Supergloss Paste wax to keep it looking its best.


----------



## Andyblue

Sawel said:


> Spent 3 hours on the beast this morning giving the wheels a good clean then the typical wash with snowfoam, 2 buckets, CarPlan shampoo then Farecla Supergloss Paste wax to keep it looking its best.


Stunning machine as ever - getting a tub of the G3 for father-in-law for fathers day. Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## Sawel

Andyblue said:


> Stunning machine as ever - getting a tub of the G3 for father-in-law for fathers day. Looking forward to trying it out


Cheers Andy! 

Can't see you being disappointed with it - IMO it flies under the radar and if more people tried it they'd be very surprised with how easy it is to use and the finish.


----------



## suds

Completed most of prep ready to machine polish Robin Unreliant, set up gazebo (TLC Centre) and settled patient in ready for operating tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## VW_Ben

A very quick wash and wax after two weeks of ownership...


----------



## Focus4000

Fiesta washed yesterday and maintenance wash for my Focus, just in time before the sun has come out.


----------



## dannygdesigns

VW_Ben said:


> A very quick wash and wax after two weeks of ownership...


Simply beautiful  Love the all black look.


----------



## sevenfourate

Had a good session inside, outside and under the hood on the little Citroen C2 GT i've bought for me and my middle son (Who's recently passed his test) to do a few track days / Santa pod RWYB days in......


----------



## padhinbed

After having not detailed anything since selling my BMW F10, dusted off all the gear today and stretched the muscles having picked up a new (used) BMW F01. 

It's still got a few bits of tidying to be done by BMW so not a proper detail but AG SRP followed by FK1000 certainly reminded me of why we make so much effort. 

Looking forward to the wheels being refurbed so I can take them off and protect them. They currently seem to attract alot of dust!


----------



## dchapman88

Polished and prepped a new Merc ready for a coating


----------



## beambeam

Visiting my folks for the weekend so utilising their driveway and getting cracking with a much needed clean up after 1500 miles of bug splatter up and down the A9 recently! Used up a lot of product I've had lying around for ages too.

Pre-washed with AG polar blast snowfoam

Hit the wheels with Triple QX fallout remover and some AG Magma to see the difference between wheels.

Washed with 2BM and the last of Meguiars Gold Class shampoo. After this stage I had to quickly run an errand for some welding parts as my brother was doing his own work at my folks house. I also finished off an old bottle of Turtle Wax Bug and Tar remover around the lower portions of the car. 

Returned and snowfoamed the car once more before washing it again with Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss.

Attacked the car next with Meguiars clay bar and Auto Finesse lube then washed it once more to clear up the milky residue left behind (is this normal?) 

I then polished the car with the last of an old bottle of Chemical Guys All-in-one polish and have just buffed that off and come in for a cuppa! 

Picked up some wax by AM detailing at the local autosave so will do that tomorrow but think for the rest of the eve I will have a go at the leather interior. 

Cracking weather for it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk

I managed to wash the whole van and then decontaminated, clay barred and polished about a third of it and then played with some waxes. Bh dsw on one side, obsession wax phaenna on the door and wax tub 141 raspberry on the bonnet. Think my favourite to use was the wax tub purely for the smell. But nothing beats watching the beads off dsw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

Detoxed and washed the Robin Unreliant yesterday and today applied some PURE polish to remove any residual ingrained dirt (in sweltering heat and very little dirt removed after all the effort and heat stroke = I'm pretty proud my with my maintenance routine). Tomorrow I got a heavy day machine polishing- hopefully just a single stage polish, but I never know until I get hands on and up close... :doublesho


----------



## gareth_j

Did a tiny went sand diy repair on my diamond cut alloy yesterday so polished the lacquer down. 

Then...
Power maxed TFR pre wash 20:1
Wheels with Auto Finesse Revolution 
Tyres with power maxed TFR 9:1
2 bucket wash with Simoniz wash and wax
Dry with Auto Finesse Aqua deluxe towel
Alloy repair covered with a little poor boys wheel sealant
Then alloys topped up with some simoniz alloy whee protector spray 
Exhaust tips polished with t cut metal polish 
Tyres finished with some qx tyre shine (crap but cheap) 

White VW Scirocco R 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Taught a friend who's recently got a new car the importance of keeping it clean, and how to do so properly. His techniques need a bit of fine tuning but he's about there, proud little apprentice 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch

Not today but the other day I finally got round to making a start on the rex, after deciding it was high time I took a day off work.

After a full decon wash with CarChem 1900:1, a wipe of Tardis and a spritz of HDD Ferrus Ferric before being clayed and then a final rinse and dry ( Using SC Drying aid )...it was time to try and revive the paint work...

I used AngelWax Ressurection on a Scholl White spider pad, followed by CarPro Essence on a gloss pad and topped it with AngelWax Desirable.





After a good few hours work....













Im fairly happy with the results and work permitting I'll crack on with some more next weekend.


----------



## mikster

Nice job!!!


----------



## JayMac

This morning I gave my new Rupes Duetto a run out and thought what better test than to polish the bonnet off my 14 year old work horse van. Started off with m105 on a green rupes pad then finished with m205 on a white hex logic pad. Turned out really well!

Didn't get a before of the bonnet, but here's a view from the side of the van to give an idea of the state it was in.









And here's the finished article.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Weekend spent detailing both cars. Usual 2bm and BH auto foam. 

Spent extra time on the family estate which needed a layer of protection as the old one was on it's way out. 
I first used Poorboys blackhole which is a fantastic glaze and followed it with Nattys blacj paste wax which is such a nice product to use. 

Car left gleaming and done for another month!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Washed and striped of old wax and 1 coat of odk revere applied .
Results,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borderall

As a newbee I had my first shot with some of the gear I’ve recently bought

So wet car
Used snow foam
Gave wheels a bit of a scrub while waiting 
Rinsed foam off 
Applied chemical guys bug tar remover on some very hard baked bug bodies
Rinsed
Then autoglym shampoo and dry
Used neat bug remover finally removed
Cleaned windows inside and out with angelwax vision

Feels like a good start took me longer than expected but its all new

Snow foam was fun

Chuffed :newbie:


----------



## Sheffpolo

Rinsed
Snow foamed with Bilt Hamber
Rinsed
Washed with Gyeon bathe
Rinsed
Clayed with Clay mitt G3
Washed with Gyeon bathe
Rinsed
Machine Polished with Scholl s20
Waxed using Zymol Glasur























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

GF’s parents on holiday thought I’d give them a nice surprise for when they return Friday. Gave there 2015 Golf R Line some TLC it badly needed. 

Magma on the wheels
Foamed with BHAF
Washed with BHAW
Sonax BSD as drying aid
Race Glaze Nano Wheel Sealant 
AG Vinyl and Rubber care
Tyres dressed with Gtechniq T2
Windows in and out with Meguiars Glass Cleaner

Interior shocked me, was in a bad way don’t think it’s ever been hoovered or wiped down.

Items removed
Hoovered
Stains on fabric seats with Surfex APC
same as above with floormats
Damp microfiber all plastics
Final wipe with Auto Finesse Spritz
Nice spray of AG Golden Sunset

Hope it stays gleaming as much as possible until Friday so they can see the transformation and my efforts. Will definitely be having words about the interior lol.


----------



## saul

Been a work in progress with my daily driver. Today managed to correct the paint on one of the doors. Laden with swirls and previous owners kids sun lotion hand prints.

Door was washed using Meg's Wash Plus+ shampoo (awesome stuff), no further decontamination was necessary as it has recently been done.

First a few pic's of what I was dealing with and the condition...








[/URL]pic 1 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]pic 2 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

pic 3 by saul, on Flickr

Progress being made...:buffer: :buffer:








[/URL]pic 4 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

pic 5 by saul, on Flickr

Lastly the end result...:thumb:








[/URL]pic 6 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]pic 8 by saul, on Flickr[/IMG]

Not bad for someone without a garage or drive and even flash led worklights.

And especially when the paintwork is almost 12 years old.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Dan_Sykes

I've attempted to put some life back into my passenger side mirror. The previous owner didn't treat the car very well and it was so bad it looked like matt paint.

I don't have a DA yet so it was all done by hand.

Top left is original condition. Top right is after clay bar. 
Middle left is after Meguiars Ultimate Compound, Middle right is after a second go with it. 
Bottom left is after Meguiars Polish, Bottom right is after Meguiars Tech Wax.

I'll give it a go with the DA when I get one.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

Mirrors look really good Dan.

Harry


----------



## macca666

Didn't quote your post as it'll post the pictures again but great turnaround on your mirrors Dan. They were in some state though so well done for getting them to where you did by hand :thumb:


----------



## Dan_Sykes

Thanks! Although they make me look fat 


westerman said:


> Mirrors look really good Dan.
> 
> Harry


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Sykes

macca666 said:


> Didn't quote your post as it'll post the pictures again but great turnaround on your mirrors Dan. They were in some state though so well done for getting them to where you did by hand :thumb:


Cheers! The thing is both sides of the car are like the first picture  which is why I want to go down the DA route.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Sykes

A few weeks ago I did the passenger door, by hand again. I'll put the before and after pics below. It actually looks like I've just replaced the door with a new one (from a distance!). But you can see from the pictures just how bad the paint was.



















































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Dan_Sykes said:


> Cheers! The thing is both sides of the car are like the first picture  which is why I want to go down the DA route.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Again great turnaround on the door as well. If the whole car is like that i'd definitely look at a DA it'll come up even better and save you a world of time.

Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

macca666 said:


> Again great turnaround on the door as well. If the whole car is like that i'd definitely look at a DA it'll come up even better and save you a world of time.
> 
> Keep up the good work :thumb:


Agree with this, you've made a wonderful difference - the mirrors are a great example of what can be a river with a bit of elbow grease, but obviously a polisher would make life easier for the whole car


----------



## Ad182

Dan_Sykes said:


> A few weeks ago I did the passenger door, by hand again. I'll put the before and after pics below. It actually looks like I've just replaced the door with a new one (from a distance!). But you can see from the pictures just how bad the paint was.
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I bought my first black car last month and it's a bit of a state. These pictures give me some hope. Good effort.


----------



## MBRuss

Got given a company car recently. A hand-me-down that I'm running out the last year of the lease on. I got given it in the below filthy state with the usual knocks and scrapes and a hole in the undertray. After fixing the damage underneath I gave it a quick(ish) clean and polished up a couple of areas in the front to remove some scratches and bird poop etching.

I finished off with some CarPro Hydro2, as it was dark by the time I finished, so needed to be a quick job.

The following day it rained and I'm chuffed with the results...

(Excuse the mass of pics)























































































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Sykes

MBRuss that's an amazing job! What wax did you use?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Dan_Sykes said:


> MBRuss that's an amazing job! What wax did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Just CarPro Hydro2. Literally spray it on the wet car after washing and then jet wash it off. It's the easiest product I've ever used. Only downside is that it's quite pricey per application.

The following day I polished parts of the front bumper to remove bird poo etching and some scratches, then re-sealed these areas using Menzerna Powerlock, applied by machine. The beading on the front bumper (either side of the BMW badge) looks exactly the same as the parts coated with Hydro2, so both offer a very similar hydrophobic effect.

The areas I polished are super slick though, whereas the rest of the car still needs a flippin' good claying.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

Dan_Sykes said:


> MBRuss that's an amazing job! What wax did you use?


Obviosly you did not read his post :wall:



MBRuss said:


> ...I finished off with some *CarPro Hydro2*, as it was dark by the time I finished, so needed to be a quick job...


----------



## Dan_Sykes

A&J said:


> Obviosly you did not read his post :wall:


Oh yeah!  Sorry, I was too mesmerized with all that beading 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Dan_Sykes said:


> Oh yeah!  Sorry, I was too mesmerized with all that beading
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Haha, so was I! The wife thinks I'm crazy and seemed somewhat less amused by the beading than I was...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Sykes

Mine too. I get a long stare then she walks away 


MBRuss said:


> Haha, so was I! The wife thinks I'm crazy and seemed somewhat less amused by the beading than I was...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Dan_Sykes said:


> Mine too. I get a long stare then she walks away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I just got an unimpressed look and a "yeah OK, good for you" type comment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Spent some time last Sunday washing 3 weeks of dust, grime, pollution and jet engine exhaust off the car after leaving it in Heathrow airport. Gave it some BHAF through a pump sprayer and then some Mr Pink and Surfex through the lance. Didn;'t get chance to give it a bucket wash but it has good protection underneath so came up pretty well with a touchless wash.

Today I washed and decon'd the driver side passenger door, ready for some correction tomorrow.


----------



## MBRuss

Got home last night and the area I polished out (with M205) and then sealed with Powerlock seems to have regained it's etching. Was completely invisible the other day, but now can be seen from all angles...

How does that happen?!
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

It wasn’t fully removed and the product used has just filled the area, next time when you remove it wipe down with ipa to get a true idea of what the final finish is like before applying lsp:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

JR1982 said:


> It wasn't fully removed and the product used has just filled the area, next time when you remove it wipe down with ipa to get a true idea of what the final finish is like before applying lsp:thumb:


I wiped down with CarPro Eraser after, that's the weird thing...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Don't use IPA or products containing it. It is not paint safe.


----------



## Rob D 88

MBRuss said:


> I wiped down with CarPro Eraser after, that's the weird thing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It might have gone invisible due to the heat build up. If you have a hair dryer over bird etching it supposedly removes it or makes it less visible.

It could be the heat from the polisher removed it to the eye until the paint cooled down!

Only a possibility!


----------



## MBRuss

BradleyW said:


> Don't use IPA or products containing it. It is not paint safe.


Since when? People on these forums use IPA all the time. I've used it for years. Used to use it neat even and it never hurt the paint. Now use it diluted, albeit for wipe downs I use panel wipe or Eraser now, so IPA is mostly just for the glass these days.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Rob D 88 said:


> It might have gone invisible due to the heat build up. If you have a hair dryer over bird etching it supposedly removes it or makes it less visible.
> 
> It could be the heat from the polisher removed it to the eye until the paint cooled down!
> 
> Only a possibility!


Dunno, I don't think the etching is supposed to come back when it cools down.

Very odd though, as it looked immaculate and completely gone, then yesterday it was back clear as day. Gonna have to hit it with some compound...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

the car is being part e changed tomorrow. Spent more that two hours giving it its last bit of TLC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

You detailed it prior to part exing?!


Radish293 said:


> the car is being part e changed tomorrow. Spent more that two hours giving it its last bit of TLC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

MBRuss said:


> You detailed it prior to part exing?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Radish293 said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jeez, that's dedication! I hope they gave you a bloomin' good trade-in price!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

MBRuss said:


> Since when? People on these forums use IPA all the time. I've used it for years. Used to use it neat even and it never hurt the paint. Now use it diluted, albeit for wipe downs I use panel wipe or Eraser now, so IPA is mostly just for the glass these days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


IPA is not paint safe. It can dull the clear coat with regular use. Most noticeably on black paint, as stated by Mike Philips.

Source: https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...ow-mix-ipa-inspecting-correction-results.html

IPA can soften the finish as it effectively dissolves the finish, as stated by Bilt Hamber Labs.

Source: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406021&page=2


----------



## MBRuss

BradleyW said:


> IPA is not paint safe. It can dull the clear coat with regular use. Most noticeably on black paint, as stated by Mike Philips.
> 
> Source: https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...ow-mix-ipa-inspecting-correction-results.html
> 
> IPA can soften the finish as it effectively dissolves the finish, as stated by Bilt Hamber Labs.
> 
> Source: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=406021&page=2


In both those links people are saying that IPA is fine at the right dilution, which fits in with my understanding of it. In fact, the whole Mike Phillips article is about how to use IPA, not saying not to use it at all.

Mike, like me, even says that he has used full strength IPA with no ill effects.

All paints are different, but I don't think 25% and under dilutions of IPA should hurt anything unless you leave it there.

Anyway, I didn't use IPA, I used CarPro Eraser and didn't let it dwell. Sprayed on a microfibre cloth and wiped over, that's all.

The staining in the photos is definitely the bird poo stain from before. Same shape, same location, obvious bird poo appearance.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser

BradleyW said:


> Don't use IPA or products containing it. It is not paint safe.


Blanket statement and not really helpful to people, Pretty much nothing is paint safe.
Nothing wrong with a good old debate in the right forum about IPA but blanket not paint safe if incorrect :thumb:


----------



## BradleyW

There are alternative products on the market specifically created to have the cleansing ability of IPA without containing IPA. That in itself makes one question the suitability of IPA.


----------



## MBRuss

BradleyW said:


> There are alternative products on the market specifically created to have the cleansing ability of IPA without containing IPA. That in itself makes one question the suitability of IPA.


Sure, but plenty use it with no issues all the time, myself included.

The stickiness you experienced with your car could have been from any number of products, the tar remover included. You used numerous products one after the other and it could have been any of them (or the combination of them all) that caused what you experienced. Doesn't mean that nobody should ever use IPA.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Gave the car her monthly wash and a coat of FK1000P for the wheels


----------



## tehvlb

gave her a quicky 

was eager to try out my new hose reel and hose.

few sprays of tardis around the lowers sills, some AF citrus to hit the bugs on the front and some BH auto wheel. then BH auto foam from a screwfix hand pump sprayer. left to dwell for 10 minutes then rinsed off.

super quick and left her shining


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Popped my ONR cherry

VERY odd experience but more than happy with the results.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Washed all 3 cars today as they were filthy. It had clearly rained whilst we were on holiday plus mine and the Mrs car hadn't been done for a few weeks before that. Washed, clayed and polished the daughters new to her fiesta as well.

Looked ok when we got it but clearly the dealer had covered all the marks up. Went over it by hand with cleanser polish and it came up quite well.

Just few hours














































































































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Just a maintenance wash today after the sand filled rain at the coast yesterday. Bit of a mare to dry in the sun but BSDVO7 brought the odd bit of watermark out.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Gave mine a clean day earlier and went over it with my qd consisting of Carpro ech20 with a bit of reload mixed in.

Wash consisted of Carpro reset 2bm. Prewash using Bilt hamber autofoam
Carpro spotless used when car was wet and then rinsed off.

The car was then dried and given a once over with the qd as above. 
Tires dressed with gyeon tyre and alloys polished with ag rsp. 
Glass was cleaned with gyeon glass and protected with angelwax h2go

Here are the pics!





































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Managed to do a one stage machine polish on the drivers door and rear quarter. About half way there now

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Just another very quick wash
Wanted to share the nice water behaviour after rinsing on my wing mirror which was sprayed in Sam's Ceramic Boost about 5 weeks ago.

Still so damn impressive


----------



## Dan_Sykes

Tried my best at getting the rear passenger side door scratches out by hand but if you look close they are still bad. Next step, DAS6 PRO when it arrives 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Gave my Civic a proper maintenance wash today. BHAF through a pump sprayer with some CG Mr Pink through the lance over the top. PW rinse, 2BM with BH auto-wash and hose rinse. Patted dry. BH auto-wheel on the wheels, agitated and PW'd off. Washed with brushes and Mr Pink.

It's looking much better now after 3 weeks of standing in Heathrow airport longstay.

I also gave my sons ride a clean. BHAF through pump sprayer, hose rinse, 1BM with Mr Pink, hose rinse, towel dried with BSD as an aid.

My Son is 19 months old and his ride is made by Maxi-Cosi.....


----------



## Dan_Sykes

olliewills said:


> My Son is 19 months old and his ride is made by Maxi-Cosi.....


I'm in the same boat, I've never seen so many crevices that hide crumbs and goo  They should be able to be taken out and jetwashed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Dan_Sykes said:


> I'm in the same boat, I've never seen so many crevices that hide crumbs and goo  They should be able to be taken out and jetwashed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I couldn't really justify pulling out the PW for a pushchair but honestly, I wasn't far off! We'd just come back from 3 weeks on holiday with it where it was used as a highchair as much as it was a pushchair. It was absolutely filthy!

It was stripped right back to the frame and all the fabric bits went on the washing machine. It definitely looks better after a wash though.


----------



## crash486

Did my first RO polish to remove some of the swirls. Car was horrific. Don't have a paint gauge so went cautiously. LC pads with scholls. Happy with the result and can do better next time.
Sealed as well. Have to do wheels next and guessing by hand unless those foam cones on a drill work.
















crash486


----------



## SunnyBoi

Cleaned up the engine bay, painted couple of clamps and gave the strut towers a coat of FK1000P


----------



## pxr5

I've done 4 cars over the last 4 days. Only maintenance jobs, so a total of about 9 hours. In this heat it was bloomin' hard work. I used a lot of sun cream (a must) and wore a cap the whole time. Also went through gallons of water - drinking that is lol. Time for a BBQ methinks.


----------



## dan4291

Attempted to wash my Renault Megane RS yesterday but it was just too damn hot so just gave up. Managed to do the wheels but even those were a chew on having to pressure wash them regularly in a vain attempt to cool the surface. Really need to invest in a gazebo for this sort of weather!

Anyway, here's a nice clean wheel, cleaned with Bilt Hamber Autowheel and Meguiars APC for tyres and arches, protected with Auto Finesse Aqua Coat and 2 coats of GTechniq T1 on the tyres.


----------



## DanWinfield

Did the old mans XF this evening. Thought it was high time it got a priper wash and some protection on it.

Snow foam, 2bw, tar rem, iron fallout rem, clayed, washwd again then dried. Poorboys black hole by da thwn 2 coats of ag hd wax and tyres blacked woth ag performance tyre gel. Looks mint now and should have some decent protection for next few months. 4 hours total with a bit of help from him.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Deje said:


> CarPro Eraser basically is Ipa, with dye.


And is what a ton of people use, with no ill effects on the paint.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Did the old mans XF this evening. Thought it was high time it got a priper wash and some protection on it.
> 
> Snow foam, 2bw, tar rem, iron fallout rem, clayed, washwd again then dried. Poorboys black hole by da thwn 2 coats of ag hd wax and tyres blacked woth ag performance tyre gel. Looks mint now and should have some decent protection for next few months. 4 hours total with a bit of help from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


How the heck did you do all that in 4 hours?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> How the heck did you do all that in 4 hours?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


My other car is a Delorean 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> My other car is a Delorean
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I need that! 4 hours is just a wash for me, though I am quite thorough.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

*Scratch repair*

Spent some time trying to fix a scratch and my rear passenger-side door. It's been there for a while and I'm only just getting around to it. It was quite deep so I've had to build up the paint in levels but eventually got it sitting proud of the existing paint. I've wet-sanded it back a bit and given it a quick compound with Scholl S30 just so i can gauge my progress.

There's still more to do, i just need to be really careful to only sand back the new paint to get it level. One thing I have on my side is that my Honda paint is very soft, so it doesn't take too much work to sand back and polish up. I'm basically taking the approach of wrapping a credit card in sandpaper and using that edge to sand the scratch. So far I've been using 3000 grit as I wanted to start gently, but I could probably go to 1500-2000 to make it a little easier on myself.

Before and after pics attached.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi

BH Surfex as a prewash in pump sprayer
Clayed with G3 mitt
Rinsed then washed 2bm with autosmart duet
Wheels also cleaned with duet
Poorboys white diamond applied by da
Poorboys nattys red paste wax on top
Tyres dressed with turtle wax nano gel
Engine bay degreased with surfex
Dressed with auto glym dressing


how to delete your


----------



## andy__d

does 
"bought a filth hound" count ? 
just swapped volvo's and,, its manky,, 
i know its Too hot + sunny to do much but the insides, rear passenger footwell Neatly hidden (not) under the floor mat was,, disgusting covers it and no im not joking it looked like at best guess a thick milkshake had been dropped onto the floor and left to dry,, or "things i dont want to contemplate",, 
i dont have a "before" photo,, and ive only used a carpet washer to get the worse out so far,, next up will be a deeper clean of All the carpets , leather seats,, then onto the outsides,,









is the outsides ,, need to get the passenger door sorted before going to far as it has bubbling paint,


----------



## rob267

andy__d said:


> does
> "bought a filth hound" count ?
> just swapped volvo's and,, its manky,,
> i know its Too hot + sunny to do much but the insides, rear passenger footwell Neatly hidden (not) under the floor mat was,, disgusting covers it and no im not joking it looked like at best guess a thick milkshake had been dropped onto the floor and left to dry,, or "things i dont want to contemplate",,
> i dont have a "before" photo,, and ive only used a carpet washer to get the worse out so far,, next up will be a deeper clean of All the carpets , leather seats,, then onto the outsides,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the outsides ,, need to get the passenger door sorted before going to far as it has bubbling paint,


Nice v50 matey. What engine is it?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

rob267 said:


> Nice v50 matey. What engine is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


2.4 petrol geartronic
just investigating the passenger door,, which counts as detailing ,, doesnt it,, as im detailing all the rust ,, looking like its replace the whole door time and havent yet finished unearthing its true horrors,, oh well ,, at least its doable with spanners as me + paint spraying is a "nope"


----------



## rob267

andy__d said:


> 2.4 petrol geartronic
> just investigating the passenger door,, which counts as detailing ,, doesnt it,, as im detailing all the rust ,, looking like its replace the whole door time and havent yet finished unearthing its true horrors,, oh well ,, at least its doable with spanners as me + paint spraying is a "nope"


I own a d5 geartronic.
Dont usual see rusty volvos so i am surprised about the door.
Onwards and upwards i guess

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

rob267 said:


> I own a d5 geartronic.
> Dont usual see rusty volvos so i am surprised about the door.
> Onwards and upwards i guess
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


you and me both,,looks to be the drain holes in the door got blocked at some point and the door made its own swimming pool in there,, 
replacement door hunt "started"


----------



## DanWinfield

Maintenance wash yesterday but decided to get the first panel perfect on the 5er tonight.

Front bumper seemed good a place as any to start.
Rinsed
Detar
Clay
Rinse
Upol
Dry
S3 gold on a blue spider pad
S40 on a honey pad
Stand for a bit in disbelief
2 coats of i2d ceramic crystal.
Get call from the wife asking where i am at 10:30 at night.

















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Washed and put some boost on my mates vw camper. Washed and bsd'd my mates astra, that hadn't been cleaned this year!


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Maintenance wash yesterday but decided to get the first panel perfect on the 5er tonight.
> 
> Front bumper seemed good a place as any to start.
> Rinsed
> Detar
> Clay
> Rinse
> Upol
> Dry
> S3 gold on a blue spider pad
> S40 on a honey pad
> Stand for a bit in disbelief
> 2 coats of i2d ceramic crystal.
> Get call from the wife asking where i am at 10:30 at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Nice one. I washed and clayed mine Thursday in that scorching sun. Had to keep the car wet, but inevitably got water spotting.

Made my own water spot remover with some ONR and white vinegar, which seemed to do the trick.

Went out the next morning to feel the paint and it felt rough. Amazing what can fall on a car overnight. A quick QD revealed the smooth surface below.

Does anyone actually get on with clay mitts and pads? I used a clay pad with a velcro strap on the back, but found that it didn't really remove much/anything and just kept gripping the surface and leaving its own marks behind. I had a very similar experience with the G3 mitt. Found that if I clayed afterwards I still got tons of muck out of the paint, as if the mitt did nothing.

Gave up on the pad quickly and used some Bilt Hamber clay. Picked up the aggressive because it was a hot day. It took loads of muck out, but left a ton of marring, despite using tons of water and light pressure, so the car is desperate for a polish now.

Luckily it already looked as if it had been washed with a Brillo pad, so the additional marring doesn't matter. Just makes me even more desperate to get out there and polish it.

Hopefully we'll get some cooler, more overcast days soon.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

MBRuss said:


> Nice one. I washed and clayed mine Thursday in that scorching sun. Had to keep the car wet, but inevitably got water spotting.
> 
> Made my own water spot remover with some ONR and white vinegar, which seemed to do the trick.
> 
> Went out the next morning to feel the paint and it felt rough. Amazing what can fall on a car overnight. A quick QD revealed the smooth surface below.
> 
> Does anyone actually get on with clay mitts and pads? I used a clay pad with a velcro strap on the back, but found that it didn't really remove much/anything and just kept gripping the surface and leaving its own marks behind. I had a very similar experience with the G3 mitt. Found that if I clayed afterwards I still got tons of muck out of the paint, as if the mitt did nothing.
> 
> Gave up on the pad quickly and used some Bilt Hamber clay. Picked up the aggressive because it was a hot day. It took loads of muck out, but left a ton of marring, despite using tons of water and light pressure, so the car is desperate for a polish now.
> 
> Luckily it already looked as if it had been washed with a Brillo pad, so the additional marring doesn't matter. Just makes me even more desperate to get out there and polish it.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some cooler, more overcast days soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You shouldn't be using ANY pressure with a clay bar or mitt!!
Just glide over the area very gently to you feel and hear no more contamination being picked up.

Gonz.


----------



## MBRuss

great gonzo said:


> You shouldn't be using ANY pressure with a clay bar or mitt!!
> Just glide over the area very gently to you feel and hear no more contamination being picked up.
> 
> Gonz.


Sure, but you have to put some pressure on it to keep it against the vertical panels. I use minimal pressure to keep it on the panel whilst allowing it to glide across the surface. Usually I don't see marring, because I use the BH soft clay. The aggressive is, well, pretty aggressive!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Panel by panel wash yesterday, as was in the shade but pretty warm.
Tried PB Black Hole and it was fantastic at filling with a lovely shine, so easy to use too.
Sun came round the house in the afterrnoon so put Natt'y Paste wax claims about using in the sun to the test - it's all true! (25 degrees and full 2-3pm sun).

Came up lovely.


----------



## MBRuss

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Panel by panel wash yesterday, as was in the shade but pretty warm.
> Tried PB Black Hole and it was fantastic at filling with a lovely shine, so easy to use too.
> Sun came round the house in the afterrnoon so put Natt'y Paste wax claims about using in the sun to the test - it's all true! (25 degrees and full 2-3pm sun).
> 
> Came up lovely.


Damn, looks nice from that shot. Do you have any shots of the whole car?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Did both the cars today and I'll happily admit it was too warm but I was testing the new obsession wax evolution ceramic so pushed it s little to see how it would perform and it was effortless on the little black ka

Then onto the festa, this is going into the paint shop on Saturday so I used something new on it that will be easy to strip off before it go's in

Both looking glossy and I'm very happy with the new products












































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

MBRuss said:


> Damn, looks nice from that shot. Do you have any shots of the whole car?


Thanks 

Not the best pics but here you go.

See if you can spot the reason for a major wtaf moment yesterday......

(Hint - it's when I discovered I am missing a wheel bolt. A WHEEL BOLT?? WTAF?!?!)


----------



## Andyblue

Out at 6:30 this morning to give my wife's car a clean, before the sun / heat hit.

Tried some new x-press wax and pleased with results, easy to use, left a nice feel to the paint and a great finish...

Was very pleasant at that time in the morning, although did get the odd look


----------



## bigbruiser

Andyblue said:


> Out at 6:30 this morning to give my wife's car a clean, before the sun / heat hit.
> 
> Tried some new x-press wax and pleased with results, easy to use, left a nice feel to the paint and a great finish...
> 
> Was very pleasant at that time in the morning, although did get the odd look
> 
> snip][/quote]
> 
> meg's x-press wax? if so i love that stuff, everything about is just awesome, my only issue durability but my cars and most my customers cars are seen withi 2-3 weeks so no problem there


----------



## Mikej857

Gave a mates Subaru Cosworth its yearly enhancement, it had lost a vast amount of gloss and was covered in the usual £10 car wash damage as the owner frequents for convenience but stupidly I didn't take any before pictures

A layer of obsession wax evolution ceramic then finished with simplewax gloss enhancer, both withstood today insane temperatures with ease

Tyres dressed with ODK attire, I really do love this dressing gives a nice gloss finish and doesn't sling

Photos taken by the owner who's no David Bailey I'm afraid 





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Does that Subaru have a spoiler? Looks like it might, but it's so small that it's hard to tell... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

MBRuss said:


> Does that Subaru have a spoiler? Looks like it might, but it's so small that it's hard to tell...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's limited edition and the spoiler came as standard apparently

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Mikej857 said:


> It's limited edition and the spoiler came as standard apparently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Doesn't surprise me; it is a Subaru after all!

Looks good though mate. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Found a little bit of time today to do the 2nd stage correction on the driver side rear quarter/roof arch of my Honda Civic. Compounded by hand with Scholl S30 to a nice glossy finish then protected with AutoGlanz SynthSeal and BH DSW over the top. 

Everything was going swimmingly until i came to remove the masking tape at the end of the job. Not sure what happened but after only being on the car overnight between the two compounding stages, it had virtually welded itself to the plastic trim strip that runs the length of the roof and also to the wing mirror cowling. With some effort i managed to get the tape off but it left a sticky residue everywhere. Right PITA and ended up having to use AF ObliTARate to remove the residue. Had to rub to get the residue off which meant I couldn't be completely accurate and ended up catching the edges of the panel I'd just protected. I'll probably have to strip it back tomorrow and reapply both layers of protection as I'm sure they'll b compromised now.

grrrr......


----------



## MBRuss

What tape did you use? Most on here use the 3m low tack stuff to avoid situations like that.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam

Gave the car its first clean now that I have a drive to work away with... Pre-washed with Chemical Guys citrus shampoo for snowfoam then after rinsing I shampooed with the same product (couldn't find my AG Polar Blast earlier). Rinsed off and having recently decontaminated and polished the car I set about applying a wax coat. Used a product by AMdetails that I picked up when up north recently, very nice and easy to apply, buffs off without any effort. Also wiped down the wheels and dressed the tyres with AG tyre dressing.










Quite happy with that, I have Sonax BSD and some Obsession gloss enhancer, is it worth using them on top of the wax tomorrow?


----------



## MBRuss

beambeam said:


> Gave the car its first clean now that I have a drive to work away with... Pre-washed with Chemical Guys citrus shampoo for snowfoam then after rinsing I shampooed with the same product (couldn't find my AG Polar Blast earlier). Rinsed off and having recently decontaminated and polished the car I set about applying a wax coat. Used a product by AMdetails that I picked up when up north recently, very nice and easy to apply, buffs off without any effort. Also wiped down the wheels and dressed the tyres with AG tyre dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite happy with that, I have Sonax BSD and some Obsession gloss enhancer, is it worth using them on top of the wax tomorrow?


Nah, I'd leave it for now. Car looks great.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

MBRuss said:


> What tape did you use? Most on here use the 3m low tack stuff to avoid situations like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I normally use the 3M blue 3434 stuff too but the I've run out of all but the wide 50mm roll so last time I was on slims I made an order for a couple of 25mm rolls. This stuff is white, not blue, but is advised as being easy to remove and leaving no residue behind.

My only assumptions are that either it was a bad batch of tape or perhaps it just didn't like being left on the car overnight, with all the heat we've had recently. Needless to say, next time I use it I'll remove the same day and reapply fresh for the second stage.

I'm also going to make sure I buy blue 3434 from now on!


----------



## garage_dweller

> perhaps it just didn't like being left on the car overnight


I think that's probably the issue. Even low tack tape will stick if left for a while.


----------



## olliewills

garage_dweller said:


> I think that's probably the issue. Even low tack tape will stick if left for a while.


I guess so, anyway, learnt my lesson now eh?


----------



## westerman

Sorry about the oversize pics, there's no 'edit showing to allow me to remove them. I'm hopeless with technology


----------



## Soul boy 68

westerman said:


> Sorry about the oversize pics, there's no 'edit showing to allow me to remove them. I'm hopeless with technology


Nice massive pictures allows me to really scrutinize where you missed a bit.


----------



## westerman




----------



## westerman

Such tenacity ^^^^^ I got there in the end 

If it's possible for a Mod to remove the big silly pic's I'd be grateful.

Harry


----------



## Soul boy 68

westerman said:


> Such tenacity ^^^^^ I got there in the end
> 
> If it's possible for a Mod to remove the big silly pic's I'd be grateful.
> 
> Harry


All done fella.


----------



## Soul boy 68

westerman said:


>


Looks really good fella, color suits the car well. :detailer:


----------



## westerman

Cheers for that, I was 8 hours. Plenty long enough for me these days but it did improve the looks a whole lot and the AG UHD wax is lovely, both to apply and the finish it gives too.

My car is a Fabia 1.2 tsi with the bigger (110 ps) petrol engine.

Harry


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the old shed a quick going over before its appointment with the paint shop tomorrow

I thought I'd try the new simplewax mouse I'd had delivered

Very very impressed with how easy it was to use and the finish speaks for itself

I could on do 3/4 of the car as its having its rear quarter painted so I had to strip all the protection off of it so there were no issues for the paint shop























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Gave my alloys a ceramic coat with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels, wheel arches given a bit of a clean, brake calipers given a deep clean and paint! 

Ready for wheels to be refitted tomorrow AM


----------



## DanWinfield

Safe wash and dry followed by a coat of i2d crystal ceramic wax on all panels but the bonnet.

Im tentatively planning on correcting the binnet tomorrow evening and am hoping tonjust be able to dust it off.

Fantastic stuff that wax.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

I assessed my paintwork following a full Decon, then sat down in the shade - Hey it's 95% prep if you didn't know


----------



## alfajim

washed, clayed and fusso'd a corsa. washed and bsd'd an astra.


----------



## pxr5

alfajim said:


> washed, clayed and fusso'd a corsa. washed and bsd'd an astra.


Like the new verbs you've created there alfajim


----------



## gareth_j

Scirocco R:
Auto Finesse Avalanche 
Simonez Wash and Wax
Sonax BSD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

pxr5 said:


> Like the new verbs you've created there alfajim


Detailing terminology  they'll be in the OED next year I tells ya


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the juke some love pre waxstock to make life easier for maintenance before driving to the show. 
Deep clean then cleanse with M&K Pure, then waxed with Sam's Detailing Signature Paste Wax

Scrubbed up alright!


----------



## Mikej857

Mines away having some paintwork so got my wax fix on the enemies little ka

Used the new obsession wax glaze, a very nice product to use and can easily be used as a stand alone due to its wax element but I topped it with simplewax mousse for extra gloss with no problems from either product

No filters on these pics either























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave the bonnet a go. S3 gold on blue spider pad followed by s40 on a honey. Difficult to see right where i was working but a quick inspection after dark under a street light showed very minimal scratches left. Probably should have worked smaller areas to be honest as the bonnet is huge.

Topped with 3 coats of crystal ceramic

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Spent a couple of hour this evening giving a quick once over on the Wife's Jazz. Waited until 20:00 as it gets a bit cooler then.


----------



## Richard1

Not detailing 'today' as such, more a 14-hour epic weekend detailing session!
My first time using a coating (Gyeon CanCoat) as well as CarPro Essence, both great products with a slight learning curve.


----------



## beambeam

Brother came round to give me a hand working on the BMW today so in return I helped him clean his GSXR: Triple QX Fallout remover and TurtleWax Bug and Tar remover used all around and rinsed off. Used Chemical Guys Citrus shampoo and cheap mitt to clean it and then polished with some old Poorboy's I had lying around. Came up lovely and he's keen to go over it again but taking the fairings off next time.










Rinsed my car off then gave it a going over with Sonax BSD for the first time. Came up well, quite pleased as didn't take a lot of product to get a good result.


----------



## molsal

Amazing result.


----------



## DanWinfield

Just given the missus' focus a wash plus a fresh coat of wax. Dont know why, it was beading like mad anyway but hey ho









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

washed mine for the first time in weeks. was washing my mates giulia and panda, so thought as it's his hose, i'll give mine a wash.
he took more pleasure in mine looking clean than his own fleet.


----------



## Tuska

I wiped some dirt off of the front alloy and said " hmm"

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Just finished a one stage machine polish which has taken a few weeks a pannel or two at a time. Now just need to wash, wipe down apply a wax (can't decide which one) and admire

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Quick wash and wax























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

Red is such a rewarding colour to work with. Nice car looks lovely. ^^^

Harry


----------



## CharliesTTS

Spent a few hours on the wife's car, quite pleased as its 15 years old!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

CharliesTTS said:


> Spent a few hours on the wife's car, quite pleased as its 15 years old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing for that age !!


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the thing a quick clean after its vacation at the paint shop

Had a few bits painted gloss black and added the skirt extensions and splitter

Used a development wax from simplewax




















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Spent 15 hours doing the exterior of the sister in laws Fiesta. The usual followed by Scholl S20 Black then Menzerna 3800.

Finished off with CarPro CQuartz UK 3.0






























Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Rob D 88 said:


> Spent 15 hours doing the exterior of the sister in laws Fiesta. The usual followed by Scholl S20 Black then Menzerna 3800.
> 
> Finished off with CarPro CQuartz UK 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Did you apply the CQuartz outside? Also, that's good going for 15 hours!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

MBRuss said:


> Did you apply the CQuartz outside? Also, that's good going for 15 hours!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes mate.

The car wasn't in terrible condition! It has never been to £5 car wash! :lol:

The CQuartz is very easy to apply and I would say a little harder than a wax to remove, nothing major!
It actually darkens the paint though! I done half the bonnet and it was clearly visible that the other half wasn't done! Pictures do not do this justice!

Rob


----------



## MBRuss

Rob D 88 said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> The car wasn't in terrible condition! It has never been to £5 car wash!
> 
> The CQuartz is very easy to apply and I would say a little harder than a wax to remove, nothing major!
> It actually darkens the paint though! I dont half the bonnet and it was clearly visible that the other half wasn't done! Pictures do not do this justice!
> 
> Rob


It's a ceramic coating isn't it? I've never bothered with one because I can't get the car in the garage, but might re-consider now. Also, did you throw away your microfibres after buffing it off? That's another thing that puts me off ceramics. Throwing away a perfectly good, new microfibre!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

MBRuss said:


> It's a ceramic coating isn't it? I've never bothered with one because I can't get the car in the garage, but might re-consider now. Also, did you throw away your microfibres after buffing it off? That's another thing that puts me off ceramics. Throwing away a perfectly good, new microfibre!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I don't like them on my car because I like trying new things all the time!

It applied ok outside. What's the worst that can happen? It might only last 20 months instead of 24??? I dunno we will have to wait and see.

The cloths they say throw away but CarPro give you a suede buffing towel with the kit. I did use some addition cheap towels that I will just use for greasy jobs from now on. Not the paint!


----------



## MBRuss

Rob D 88 said:


> Yes it is. I don't like them on my car because I like trying new things all the time!
> 
> It applied ok outside. What's the worst that can happen? It might only last 20 months instead of 24??? I dunno we will have to wait and see.
> 
> The cloths they say throw away but CarPro give you a suede buffing towel with the kit. I did use some addition cheap towels that I will just use for creasy jobs from now on. Not the paint!


I think it's partly the drying thing. If it dried funny and left a mark then it'd be a ***** to get off.

Good on you for giving it a go though.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

ran out of parts to hand to fit, so popped the tailgate and started to clean the shuts there,, W2 misted on with a sprayer left to soak then misted off with a sprayer of plain water,, 3 rounds of that Before going in with a very wet soft brush + more W2 to tease the remaining grim loose,, managed to Not inflict any marring to the paint, 
possibly the only bit of paint on the V50 that Doesnt need correcting  (as it wasnt cleaned prior to me getting it)


----------



## nbray67

10hrs getting the wife's RS Trophy protected.

Decon - Tardis, Revolt and Clay Mitt.
Polish - Essence on a Gloss Pad via the Vertool.
Coatings - Nasiol NL272 on the paintwork and Carbon Collectives Platinum Wheels on the alloys, calipers and exhaust tips.

Crappy iPhone pics don't do the Liquid Yellow justice. The Nasiol NL272 is an absolute joy to use and looks the nuts.


----------



## alfajim

that clio looks awesome. quality job.


----------



## Rob D 88

nbray67 said:


> 10hrs getting the wife's RS Trophy protected.
> 
> Decon - Tardis, Revolt and Clay Mitt.
> Polish - Essence on a Gloss Pad via the Vertool.
> Coatings - Nasiol NL272 on the paintwork and Carbon Collectives Platinum Wheels on the alloys, calipers and exhaust tips.
> 
> Crappy iPhone pics don't do the Liquid Yellow justice. The Nasiol NL272 is an absolute joy to use and looks the nuts.


I hope you enjoyed ya holiday mate.

I don't normally like Renaults but that looks lovely, that colour is the way forward.

Thought you would have chucked the Vortex on it!

Rob


----------



## nbray67

Rob D 88 said:


> I hope you enjoyed ya holiday mate.
> 
> I don't normally like Renaults but that looks lovely, that colour is the way forward.
> 
> Thought you would have chucked the Vortex on it!
> 
> Rob


Holiday was bob on pal, thank you.

The Vortex will be going on it also pal at some point.

The Nasiol sealants are very very good indeed and I was sent it as a freebie which was a nice touch by Nasiol.


----------



## nbray67

alfajim said:


> that clio looks awesome. quality job.


Cheers pal.

I'm in 2 minds as to whether or not, debadge the back of it, or at least remove the Renault Sport lettering but leave the RS badge on there.


----------



## DanWinfield

Full safe clean (pre wash, rinse, sniwfoam, rinse, 2bw) and panel wipe of all panels with exception of bonnet and front bumper, which were recently compounded and polished. Compounded rear bumber and boot lid ( only panels with any visible imperfections) and then applied 2 coats of crystal ceramic wax. Happy with it now ive got some decent lsp on it. Looks mint.






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Very nice. I do very much like the new 5 series. Nice colour, too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Gave the RCZ a wash and dressed the tyres. Tried my 99p snow foam, actually alright.
Well, it cleaned the car. Which is alright by me. Worrying about things degrading LSPs is not my bag, I'll just put some more on.


----------



## Kam09

Maintenance wash in the evening


----------



## lemansblue92

After re fitting the last of my wheels after my diy refurb + 're respray job, gave the car a wipe down with a mixture of some autobrite elegance and megs last touch. Apart from about 1/10 of the megs last touch container left I'm now officially all out of detailing sprays, just in time to stock up for another year at waxstock!


----------



## Scotie

Gave Scholl s20 a go for the first time, i used it with an Orange Hex pad on my Das6 Pro.

Before:









After:










This was after about 5-6 passes. Very impressed! :buffer:


----------



## benji008

Very impressive, nice work pal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner

Replaced the lettering on the front of my neighbours Range Rover Sport because the "chrome" has worn off. Looked good afterwards :thumb:


----------



## PugIain

Scrubbed my hallway and touched up the skirting boards.

What? it counts!









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Just because of my OCD, I changed the silver wheel bolts for black ones incl new locking bolts.

Loads better imo.

*Before -*










*After -*


----------



## garage_dweller

Bit of garage detailing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

garage_dweller said:


> Bit of garage detailing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What rack is that?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Made it myself. Piece of 4cm square softwood cut to size, edges rounded, painted mat black, screwed to wall, holes filled and painted and 5 19mm spring clips fitted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar

Gave the caravan a quick once over with some waterless wash and shine (Triplewax) then topped with BSD. 

The Triplewax is excellent at removing the black streak's.


----------



## Beatman

VAX'd the carpets, can believe how much muck came out. Then a bit of interior detailing. 
A good peaceful afternoon.


----------



## CleanGirl

Washed my BM for the second time in 24 hours as had a show today and another tomorrow! Neighbours now officially think I'm mental… :lol:


----------



## Peter_222

garage_dweller said:


> Bit of garage detailing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161

Washed the civic ready for its mot the marra and used soft 99 scratch clear wax. Very impressive stuff did wonders on super soft jap paint even filled the scratches around the door handles 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

bigmac3161 said:


> even filled the scratches around the door handles


Looks great, you wouldn't think the car had any scratches looking at those pictures!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

The washer jets on my civic have been playing up of late so I decided to investigate why yesterday.

The photo shows what the filter of my washer bottle pump looked like once I'd removed it. Not really a surprise barely any water was making it through to the jets.

I didn't take an 'after' shot but it's a white plastic cylinder with lots of tiny holes all along it. It now looks brand new and the washer jets will happily cover the screen, roof and car behind me in washer fluid with just a short pulse.

I gave my washer bottle a soak with hot water and vinegar before flushing it with the hose pipe. I've refilled it with DI water and Sonax nanopro screen wash and will keep it this way from now on.


----------



## MBRuss

Eww! Looks infected!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

MBRuss said:


> Eww! Looks infected!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It was all stringy and horrid, no idea where it came from but its gone now!


----------



## wayne451

Did the Old Queens 107 over 2 days. 

She really doesn’t look after anything. There were parts of the car that had the same bird **** on it for at least 6 months, there was moss growing in the window surrounds, petrol cap, bumpers, roof rails etc.

Obviously sorted that out with a rough wash, then set about using the DK samples I bought from Irfan at some point last year. Hit it with some Collinite 915 at the end after all the above was applied by machine, Autoglym trim gel on the plastics, Auto Allure fallout remover on the wheels and their bright tyres for the err...tyres. :lol:

Looks pukka, bar the lacquer peel on the bonnet. Just need to polish and seal the glass now.


----------



## mikster

Wash, decon and Jays Wax Ceramic wax on my E-Class


----------



## Brian1612

Gave my girlfriend's car a quick wipe over with some QD to remove the light dust/dirt sitting on it after passing it's MOT.

Used an old kirkland to remove the majority of the brakedust on the wheels then chucked it in the bin. Just need to sell it now.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## iannidan

Wife- i need a new hand bag
Me-why?
Wife- because this one is filthy
Me- I`ll get the apc, there you go, good as new.
See i did need it after all :lol:


----------



## BrummyPete

Finished work at 07:00, home by 07:35 and was starting on the car by 07:55, snowfoamed with avalanche, washed with bilthamber auto wash, decon with dragons breath, clayed with bilthamber clay, washed again and dried, polished by hand with bilthamber cleanser polish and then topped with 2 coats of C2V3 and all glass sealed with 3 coats of G1 and the tyres were treated to the last of my infinity rubber wax.






























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue

Very lazy boy wash of both cars using nothing but pressure washer and AB lance filled with BH autofoam and then a good dose of CarChem shampoo and wax...

Have also discovered that Koch Chemie green star put in an Autobrite lance works superbly as a foam starter... Also useful for cleaning out your bins in this hot weather...


----------



## lijongtao

PugIain said:


> Scrubbed my hallway and touched up the skirting boards.
> 
> What? it counts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


Very nice. Love the flooring. Nice to see a job well done regardless of what it is.


----------



## Cyclonetog

First time I've ever done more than wash and polish. 

Started before breakfast with korrosol on wheels and rinse off. 
Then wash, rinse and dry car, followed by tar off pretty much on bottom half of car. Tar off worked really well, making long brown streaks that cleaned off easily. 
Wash rinse and dry again, then took the family for a day out on the steam train. 

Back home for dinner, then decided I wanted to korrosol the paint (the boy was watching paw patrol and I couldn't stand another minute of it) so another wash rinse dry, korrosol, rinse, wash, rinse and dry. It was amazing how much less gritty the drying towel felt after korrosol. 
Finally applied autoglym srp, one side first in case the rain came, which it did, so moved car into the carport to polish the rest of the car.

I don't have room to get around the whole car in the carport and like to park as close to one side as possible to minimise the risk of catching a door on the wall or a pillar. It's scary having a 5 year old eager to fling the door open as soon as possible!

I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised to the point of almost being smug at how good the car looks. Although there's some way to go to get the super clean all over look I see from you guys on here. 

Having read through a few threads on here, it's very helpful and interesting to know the reasons for doing what I'm doing and has definitely helped the end product.


----------



## andy__d

child locks on the doors, not only do they prevent kids opening the door when they shouldnt, they will also prevent door/post/wall/other interfaces.
use em before the 5year old opens the door at the Wrong time


----------



## Cyclonetog

Ahh the voice of reason. 
Most likely I'll give it a go, he's not the most compliant of kids, but it is a very sensible suggestion.


----------



## Andyblue

Popped up across border to Edinburgh to see daughter and her fella for the weekend, gave his Lavorg a clean - first one since we did a full polish / seal on it the other month, came up a real treat, beading looking awesome and still has a lovely gloss to it - so the soft99 working well still. 

Have his mums XV a quick wash for her as well :thumb:


----------



## andy__d

does 
"watched the micro beading on the freshly G5'd windows " count, far too rainy to crack on with anything else


----------



## Kenan

andy__d said:


> does
> "watched the micro beading on the freshly G5'd windows " count, far too rainy to crack on with anything else


If that counts then so does me cleaning out my water butt, can't believe how much dirt there was at the bottom after a year!!!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam

Yesterday: GF's parents are visiting us at the moment (halfway through a big drive from continent to Ireland) so I gave his Audi a whirl with two loads of AG Polar Blast snowfoam, shampoo'd and dried off with Sonax QD as an aid. It's only covered 7500 miles but he had no idea of protection (I'm assuming none by dealer). I wanted to give it a clean due to the state of the alloy but could only do so much due to bouts of rain but he really appreciated it. Rain X'd the glass too and you'll see I used AG Magma on the alloys.



















Before and after of one wheel:



















Had a bit of a eureka moment whilst doing the wheels. Never really got the idea of wheel woolies but then I've always worked with wheels that are almost wrecked and not brand new items like this... even gently cleaning it with old cloths was a treat and I was actually annoyed that I couldn't do more with the inner barrels as they were filthy too.

Everyday is a school day in terms of detailing I guess!


----------



## Kenan

So managed to get chance to chuck a wax on the car while my wife's friend came round to see our 1 week old son 

Autoglym Polar Blast
Maxed Power Wheel Cleaner
Wax Planner Lava Shampoo
Dried with my new Klin Duo drying towel
Pannel Wipe (car was machine polished over the last couple of weeks)
Fireball Fusion Wax

The drying towel is amazing as recommended on here. Also very happy with the Fireball Fusion, the bad needing picture speaks for itself self
























Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Wait, what? You have a 1 week old baby and were allowed to go outside?!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss

I used your Vertool Das 21E at the weekend Russ :thumb:



MBRuss said:


> Wait, what? You have a 1 week old baby and were allowed to go outside?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

wyliss said:


> I used your Vertool Das 21E at the weekend Russ :thumb:


Good stuff, how did you get on? Nice machine, isn't it?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

MBRuss said:


> Wait, what? You have a 1 week old baby and were allowed to go outside?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Two older ones were in bed so when her friend turned up I legged it 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss

I got on ok with it actually. Superb at replicating another brand.
I had to do two passes with 3M yellow top to correct my car but hey it worked.
Will it take a 3" head? I need this for more intricate areas.
Hope you're well.
:thumb:



MBRuss said:


> Good stuff, how did you get on? Nice machine, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

wyliss said:


> I got on ok with it actually. Superb at replicating another brand.
> I had to do two passes with 3M yellow top to correct my car but hey it worked.
> Will it take a 3" head? I need this for more intricate areas.
> Hope you're well.
> :thumb:


I don't think so. 3" is a bit small for a 21mm orbit. I think you're only supposed to use it with the included 5" and 6" backing plates.

I'm good thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## crash486

Fooling around with the hand pump sprayer to see how little product I could use. Still working at 50ml in 5 litres(see pic).
Good for a light clean on a coated car. Tried it on my son's never wash car and it wasn't powerful enough but that was to be expected.









crash486


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Quick foam and rinse and then for no reason at all, a finish with BSD for the first time in months.
An afternoon shower later and wondering why I bother with anything else


----------



## MBRuss

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Quick foam and rinse and then for no reason at all, a finish with BSD for the first time in months.
> An afternoon shower later and wondering why I bother with anything else


Gotta love a bit of BSD 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

MBRuss said:


> Gotta love a bit of BSD


It's like that packet of bourbon biscuits in the cupboard, you always reach past for the newest ones, or the ones in the fancy wrappers, or the ones three times the price but when you actually get stuck in to the packet, you remember why they're in the cupboard in the first place


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Full decon, machined and In2Detailing ceramic wax applied. Rain. Quality beading. Really is a quality wax.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

*The theory actually works!*

The last week or so is the first time I've really thought about what I'm doing and why.

Tonight I gave myself a perfect demonstration of why I've never had a lasting finish, because I've been using a rubbish wash & wax product, that just deposits it's crappy wax over the last thing I did.

I had nice beads on my initial rinse, and after the wash, I didn't. Thanks to this forum I now have a good idea of what's going on, it's annoyingly simple once a bit of thought is applied, but now I have a clear idea of what I need to do, and also how to improve on it in the future.

So, that was a long way of saying, today I did a simple rinse,wash and dry.

Although earlier I did the window trims with some autoglym vinyl and rubber care, which I thought did a surprisingly good job!


----------



## Kenan

So over the last few days pulled all the seats out my 306 and wet backed the whole inside of the car and the seats. It's amazing the water colour from a 19 year old car . Much easier job than I thought and the wet Vax (Vax) left the seats almost dry.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

The thing that's brought detailing to my attention is the dealer trying to sell me Diamondbrite.
The reason I was talking to a dealer is because my Subaru is poorly, but today I've had a go at the spare wheel.

I think I changed the wheels around 6 or 7 years ago, and they've pretty much been fitted to the car since, basically only having a wash'n'wax or a showroom shine.

So, wash, rinse, dry, tar remover. 
There were then some very stubborn black marks (visible in the bottom of the first photo), the tar remover did remove some meaty tar blobs, but didn't touch these, so unfortunately I had to break out the AG Clean Wheels. I didn't *want* to use acid, but it did shift most of the black dots.
Then some Korrosol in the corners where fallout is visible, left to dwell for 5 or so mins, but then agitated with a paint brush soaked in the shampoo.

Still waiting for wax to arrive, and another pay day to get some products to replace some of the stuff I'm using, but again, I'm pretty happy with the results I've been getting.


----------



## DanWinfield

Full maintenance wash finished with poorboys QD+. hoovered and detailed dash plush full leather clean and balm. No doubt be covered in dust in the morning 






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Man, the interior of those new 5 series are nice. How are you finding it so far?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Man, the interior of those new 5 series are nice. How are you finding it so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its a very nice place to sit in traffic thats for sure! Only problem will be in 4 years when im due a new one if i cant afford another 5 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

been slowly working my way round the new to me V50
gave the insides a clean when i got it, nothing intense just knocking the edges off and seeing what Really needs seeing to

the car has "cup holders", why the hell you need "cup holders" in a car, all they do is encourage muppets to use them

i had noticed some "ugh" in the bottom of the cup holder plastics, and removed the rubber mats, cleaned it out and noted for later "remove the cupholder section, clean the trim edges" as it looked like there had been Some slight spills

well ,,

Trim removal tools deployed to the cup holder inserts,







[/URL][/IMG]
And thats what i found
clearly the last owner Used the cup holders, had spills and ,,, 
How they hadnt fried the 12v skt that is JUST infront of the cup holders i do not know
That was also in a similar condition, no pics of that but removed that + its trim bit with the dtsc buttons and cleaned those, anti bacterial cleaner And electrical cleaner as teh switches were ,, as said how they hadn't fubard the fuses gawd knows

anti bacterial wipes used, 
and there we are 
all given a good soaking with L3 ab after and left to dry while i attacked the cup holder inserts which were Worse than that on the underside



the inserts wont be going back in,


----------



## alfajim

Mate is selling his van, so popped over there to help him clean it. Washed and bsd'd, windows cleaned, tyres blacked.
He was happy, tea and bacon butties all round but we were dripping when we were done.
Pics taken, he'll put it on eBay later.


----------



## G4V JW

I signed back into DW today, three years since my last post :tumbleweed: 
How time flies......

Hello all newbies, and old skoolers :thumb:


----------



## beambeam

Mate is up visiting from London with his Alfa Romeo so with several hours to kill before we went out for some Fringe shows and beers we snowfoamed, washed, clayed and polished/waxed his motor - came up great!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

beambeam said:


> Mate is up visiting from London with his Alfa Romeo so with several hours to kill before we went out for some Fringe shows and beers we snowfoamed, washed, clayed and polished/waxed his motor - came up great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice - had a 156 few years back and was lovely motor and the inside was special :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

beambeam said:


> Mate is up visiting from London with his Alfa Romeo so with several hours to kill before we went out for some Fringe shows and beers we snowfoamed, washed, clayed and polished/waxed his motor - came up great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful. The 159 is one of the best looking saloon cars - in my humble opinion, of course.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## beambeam

Andyblue said:


> Very nice - had a 156 few years back and was lovely motor and the inside was special :thumb:


Yes! A mate had the 3.2 V6 and the interior was something else! Cracking car in looks and power.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ford8loke

beambeam said:


> Mate is up visiting from London with his Alfa Romeo so with several hours to kill before we went out for some Fringe shows and beers we snowfoamed, washed, clayed and polished/waxed his motor - came up great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Could you share some more details of products/technique used?


----------



## beambeam

Sorry bud! Meant to go back and edit my original post with that info!

Snowfoamed using Autoglym Polar Blast, applied and rinsed with Nilfisk 110. Shampooed using 2BM and Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss - I rinsed off panels as my mate worked around the car due to the sun starting to come out to avoid any residual staining.

Polished with the last of this bottle I've had for well over a decade! Chemical Guys All-In-1 Polish, couldn't believe it finished finally and despite its age it still seems to do the job.









Polish was applied using an Autoglym sponge type applicator and I must say this was a right treat to use. Once damp it makes very light work of the process. Buffed off using Autoglym MF cloths.

For the wax, used a product by AMdetails. Lovely mango scent to it and really slick to apply, doesn't take too much effort to huff off either. Afterwards the glass was treated with Rain-X.

Some more photos...
























I'm coming to the end or have used up products now so let looking forward to experimenting with some other stuff soon. Alternatives for Rain-X, wax and snowfoam will be sought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Bmw was given a maintenance wash, Bilt hamber snowfoam,rinse and 2bm wash using carpro reset. 
Car was rinsed and towel dried before being polished using AG super resin polish and paint sealed with Collonite 915 (love this wax)

Wheels were cleaned using bilberry wheel cleaner, ez detail brush and carpro reset shampoo. Dressed with Gyeon tire.

Glass cleaned with Gyeon glass and dressed with Angelwax H2go

And the exhaust was polished using autosol.































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Commander2874 said:


> Bmw was given a maintenance wash, Bilt hamber snowfoam,rinse and 2bm wash using carpro reset.
> Car was rinsed and towel dried before being polished using AG super resin polish and paint sealed with Collonite 915 (love this wax)
> 
> Wheels were cleaned using bilberry wheel cleaner, ez detail brush and carpro reset shampoo. Dressed with Gyeon tire.
> 
> Glass cleaned with Gyeon glass and dressed with Angelwax H2go
> 
> And the exhaust was polished using autosol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Oh and the interior was cleaned with surfex hd and dressed using catpro perl. Seats were vacuumed and cleaned using woolite mixed with water, a mf cloth was then used to wet clean the seats using 2bm. Allowed to dry overnight. 
Came out looking well

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Giving this a test today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Jonnybbad said:


> Giving this a test today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Be good to know your impressions on this one.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Got hold of the Auto Finesse kit that's less than half price at Halfords.
Managed to do the girlfriends 206 as a trial run (first time with clay). Just got finished before the rain came, question is, do I park it in the rain just to see the beading? 

Rinse, 2BM (with AF lather), Korrosol and tar off, 2BM, Clay with AF clay and Glide, 2BM, rinse, dry, AF tripple, AF radiance.

AF claim that radiance will last for 3 months but I can't see it, I don't mind as the clay and glide are basically worth what the kit cost.

Also managed to korrosol the wheels, do the plastics with AG rubber and vinyl care, and do the glass with RainX 2 in 1.


----------



## Jonnybbad

MBRuss said:


> Be good to know your impressions on this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


A very oily wax that spreads very well leaves a very glossy finish I hope Dan decides to release it I'll certainly be buying a pot

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Cyclonetog said:


> Got hold of the Auto Finesse kit that's less than half price at Halfords.
> Managed to do the girlfriends 206 as a trial run (first time with clay). Just got finished before the rain came, question is, do I park it in the rain just to see the beading?
> 
> Rinse, 2BM (with AF lather), Korrosol and tar off, 2BM, Clay with AF clay and Glide, 2BM, rinse, dry, AF tripple, AF radiance.
> 
> AF claim that radiance will last for 3 months but I can't see it, I don't mind as the clay and glide are basically worth what the kit cost.
> 
> Also managed to korrosol the wheels, do the plastics with AG rubber and vinyl care, and do the glass with RainX 2 in 1.


Looking good 

Hope girlfriend was pleased with results :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave this a pre wash with kc greenstar, wash with chem guys v07 shampoo and rinse followed by a dry off with some poorboys qd+. George is well please with the results 

Btw i didnt do this specially, i had just washed the race bike ready for tomorrow so thought id give thw pram a going over rather than chuck the wash water haha









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Andyblue said:


> Looking good
> 
> Hope girlfriend was pleased with results :thumb:


Thanks Andy, she certainly is 😉


----------



## TGi

Working on this machine today just get a shine back for a cheap as possible so t-cut was dusted off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave it a maintenance wash before the rain sets in again. Pre wash with bh autofoam, 2bm with bh autowash and dry. Then went over with some bsdvo7. Beading shot included when the rain started. Bsdvo7 over i2d crystal ceramic 























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormchaser

Cleaned the rear camera and the interior screen. 








Doesn't show any marks in the dark now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Proper beading shot after yesterdays clean and todays shower









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frog

Finally got round to spend some time on my lads Corsa, he has had it about 6 weeks but either I haven’t had the time or the weather has not been right. Anyway I managed a full wash, de-tar, de-iron (white car and it was horrible), and a good going over with the clay cloth.
Rather than waxing (he was going to work at 10) I decided to try Sonax Spray and Seal. First impression is that it is a top product, easy to apply and the results are very good. There are some pics on my insta feed. Seans_view.


----------



## Ben1413

Removed the seats from my E91 and cleaned some rather nasty coffee stains from the console and carpets.


----------



## GSVHammer

Nothing! Weather forecast said it was going to rain around 1pm. Didn't bother starting as I want to machine polish the car outside.
Still waiting for the rain FFS! Saturday is suposed to be dry and overcast, will try again then.
Cheers BBC weather forecast.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Quick maintenance wax on my car and the girlfriends car just to compare which wax was the best (I've done them with different prep/brands). 
Honestly the difference between the 2 was amazing.

The wash was so easy on my car, I managed to get a thin coat of wax down on Monday night and after 46hrs to harden it feels super slick.

Pic from pre rinse, so the car was dirty at this point











__
https://flic.kr/p/27p72Kb


----------



## Fairtony

Tried my new pimped out wash technique. 2BM and grit guard + Megs Lamb wool mitt. Felt a lot kinder on the paint, although with there being some lite swirls on the paint, I’ll never know if this has stopped any more going on. 

Then I tried the AF radiance creme wax. Very impressed with this wax. Made my shark grey paint look luminous. And lovely flake. 
Had some water spots that appeared after taking the car for a drive (bloody crevices), and after a shower that evening, the car was spotless again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

broke my DA cherry and polished my mates astra headlights.
also washed the alfa for the first time in ages and korossol'd the wheels, best they've looked in ages. still not 100% though.
cleaned two astras and a megane.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

I gave the interior a much required vacuum and clean up, along with a nice exhaust polish to compliment the exterior wash/detail i did on my Focus ST250 yesterday, must say that i love the way the Tangerine Scream looks when it clean and sunny out!


----------



## Cyclonetog

I really seem to struggle with the lowest part of the car, so decided to get it up on ramps to do the front and rear bumper.
While I was waiting for the Fusso to haze over on the rear bumper, I thought I may as well polish the exhaust.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

products used today were :-

sams tyre dressing stripper

odk rotate with a foaming spray head diltued

odk breakdown in the lance

auto allure glitter as a drying aid

sams tyre shine

adams glass boost on the front windscreen

i should of done the 2 bucket method but the car needed washed and i didnt want it to rain while i was doing it+it needs re clayed/glaze/ waxed soon anyways


----------



## sevenfourate

Up very early and a quick (By the time i normally spend on my own cars) go over on the wifes and middle son's cars. Neither of whom have ever cleaned their own since owning them ! Thats gets left to good old Dad.....

The boy's 16 year old Corsa we bought him earlier this year as a first car - got a going over under the hood.....mainly using CarPro PERL on the Black bits, inside got a hoover and the plastics treated with the same; and had a wash, dry and QD on the outside using Sonax BSD. Tyres were dressed with Meguiar's Endurance Tyre gel and the external trim got a coat of Autofinesse Revive:





































Now the wifes Punto was filthy. And i mean filthy ! So a pre-wash was carried out with a Citrus based product using a pump sprayer, wheels were pre-treated with Bilberry, car was rinsed, and then washed using 2BM with Meguiars Ultimate Wash & Wax, dried and then again protected with some BSD QD spray.

***This car had a coat of Bilt-Hammer DSW about 6 (?)months ago and always gets a topping of BSD when its washed. And the last wash was 6 weeks+ ago easily. So when washed and dried i was amazed to see the depth of shine and beading that happened after so much time. This pic was before today's coating of BSD was applied. Incredible stuff to last so well. Todays QD's pretty much make waxing redundant - unless you just love doing it !!










As an aside - i've love CarPro PERL. But have had much more success using internally than externally. So today for an experiment i used APC on the tyres, then applied CarPro PERL to the totally clean rubber - and am going to now see how long it lasts. Rain looks like its building ....so we'll soon know :wall:


----------



## CharliesTTS

2 day weekend warrior effort:

Saturday:

Pre wash
Snow foam
2bm
Decontaminate
Wheels
2bm
Strip any remaining lsp 
Polish
Wipe
Glaze

Sunday:

3 coats wax 
Wax wheels
Glass
QD to finish

May have forgotten a process or got something in the wrong order so apologies!







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nothing done - it's been persisting it down all day


----------



## Fairtony

CharliesTTS said:


> 2 day weekend warrior effort:
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> Pre wash
> Snow foam
> 2bm
> Decontaminate
> Wheels
> 2bm
> Strip any remaining lsp
> Polish
> Wipe
> Glaze
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> 3 coats wax
> Wax wheels
> Glass
> QD to finish
> 
> May have forgotten a process or got something in the wrong order so apologies!


How did you clean the dirt/dust before waxing the next day? I often think about splitting some of my bigger jobs over 2 days. CBA doing a full wash n dry again before continuing.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Fairtony said:


> How did you clean the dirt/dust before waxing the next day? I often think about splitting some of my bigger jobs over 2 days. CBA doing a full wash n dry again before continuing.


I have a cover which I use in between detailing or if I've prepared the car for a weekend away or something...I then give it a going over with a qd to get any dust off and start where I left off..it works for me so I'm happy!


----------



## crxftyyy

Work friend who uses the local scratch and shine, had to show him how it's done properly..





































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Gave my friends van a clean and seal.
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Before and afters of the maintenance wash yest. Done roughly 600 miles last week, all of it in bleating rain. Car stayed remarkably clean considering and the beading all the while was amazing .

Any how, 2bm on wheels, rinse, apc where needed and snowfoam over the top, rinse, 2bm, dry with bsd as an aid. I did add some tyre dressing after the pic aswell as re sealing the glass with h2go.

Added a flake shot also which hasnt really done it justice in the photo, looked great in the sun after id finished





































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Just a maintenance wash for the Leaf, at least 3 weeks since last done but washed as much in sympathy as any need for a wash as such.

Gtechniq W6 on the rims - one faint spot of bleeding on one rim; just shows how little i use the brakes !

Snowfoamed with Piste, 2BM wash with luxallure, rinsed , dried off with my favourite detailer/drying aid at present - a 50:50 mix of BSD and Radiant.

And sod's law it rained overnight so some nice beeding this morning prior to heading down the dirty roads to work


----------



## saabfan

Did a full decontamination wash on my mates Focus RS including the engine bay. Then polished and waxed it. We're off the Belgian Grand Prix in it on Thursday. Not cleaned a car with black wheels before. I washed and waxed the wheels. Went for a short drive and the wheels looked like this. It appears to be the rust from the discs from the wash stage. Is this normal on black wheels?























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Yup, always used to get that when I had a car with black wheels. It is indeed rust from the discs. Annoying, because you have to re-wash the wheels to get it off and then re-washing makes the discs rust again and so on...

I once tried to very very gently wipe away the dust with a microfibre, but that dust is so abrasive that it swirled up the wheels a treat, so don't do that!

Just live with it. Makes them looks like they're glowing gold!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

saabfan said:


> Did a full decontamination wash on my mates Focus RS including the engine bay. Then polished and waxed it. We're off the Belgian Grand Prix in it on Thursday. Not cleaned a car with black wheels before. I washed and waxed the wheels. Went for a short drive and the wheels looked like this. It appears to be the rust from the discs from the wash stage. Is this normal on black wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


After I've waged and dried mine I just go backwards and forwards a few times whilst tapping the brakes. Dries the discs off and I don't get any rust.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Lexus-is250 said:


> After I've waged and dried mine I just go backwards and forwards a few times whilst tapping the brakes. Dries the discs off and I don't get any rust.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think it depends on the vehicle. I've had more rust issues with the discs on German cars and higher performance cars. Different steel in the brakes?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

MBRuss said:


> I think it depends on the vehicle. I've had more rust issues with the discs on German cars and higher performance cars. Different steel in the brakes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The wife's old Merc was bad but her current Suzuki Swift Sport is terrible. Slightest bit of water and they go rusty.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

I actually think it's the "better" brakes that do it. IIRC Porsche brakes are a mare for it as well.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

MBRuss said:


> I actually think it's the "better" brakes that do it. IIRC Porsche brakes are a mare for it as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Brembo 'High Carbon' discs on my Clio are awesome for giving the wheels an Orange-Fog as they love to rust. And as Carbon Steel loves to rust i suspect this is why they are worse than most i've used / seen / come across.....


----------



## alfajim

my mate went and picked an xc90 up this morning, so i went over and polished his headlights with the DA and then put some prima amigo on it. sealed it all in with some autoallure boost. 4 hours, then it rained....


----------



## Droppedit

Probably a higher iron content in performance disc's


----------



## Cyclonetog

Started Saturday morning intending to get a coat of wax on the bottom half of my doors. Managed to wash the car, remove tar spots and Korrosol the doors.

Then I had to stop and go to my folks to change a lower wishbone on the girlfriends 206. When I got back I went to bed with a migraine.

Today I managed to get the doors clayed and waxed. The clay had a huge impact, but there was lots more roughness on the drivers side, is this normal?

IMG_4139 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

IMG_4147 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

IMG_4148 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Focus ST by Focus Togger, on Flickr


----------



## sevenfourate

Cyclonetog said:


> Started Saturday morning intending to get a coat of wax on the bottom half of my doors. Managed to wash the car, remove tar spots and Korrosol the doors.
> 
> Then I had to stop and go to my folks to change a lower wishbone on the girlfriends 206. When I got back I went to bed with a migraine.
> 
> Today I managed to get the doors clayed and waxed. The clay had a huge impact, but there was lots more roughness on the drivers side, is this normal?
> 
> IMG_4139 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4147 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4148 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> Focus ST by Focus Togger, on Flickr


Not quite sure what you're asking. But if anywhere takes the brunt on the roads - especially here in the "Countryside" - it's the lower half of the passenger side where driving in the gutter gives those areas the hardest time.....


----------



## Cyclonetog

It was the difference between right and left sides. The right was much more gritty.


----------



## birel101

Knowing what state my car would be in after being parked up at Southampton docks for two weeks, I purchased a load of products from Prestige car care and Clean&Shiny and that is what my car came up like, learning how to clean a car properly slowly....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick 77

birel101 said:


> I purchased a load of products from Prestige car care and Clean&Shiny and that is what my car came up like


Finish looks awesome :thumb: What did you use?


----------



## birel101

Slick 77 said:


> Finish looks awesome :thumb: What did you use?


Various Gyeon and Adams products for cleaning then Jescar Powerlock and Collinite 845

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozzer32

Apologise for lack of pictures. Totally forgot to take any. Will try and get some tomorrow. 

With the long weekend I finally had a chance to sort out my clio trophy I picked up a couple of months ago. 

Wheels cleaned with Dooka wheels and AB purple rain. Have some infinity wax ghost sealant to go on them but didn’t get time to do them. Maybe that’s a job for this weekend. 

Citrus pre wash with KKD citrus magic. 
Snow foam with BH autofoam. 
2BM with adams shampoo and dooka and Klin mitts. 
Dried with Klin duo. 
De tar with AB tar & glue remover
AB purple rain. 
Clay bar.
Re-washed. 
Machine polished. Only had minor swirls from dealer prep so one pass with AB enrich and green pad was fine. 
Gyeon prep applied. 
TAC Systems moonlight applied with Gyeon applicator. 
TAC Systems Quartz Max applied a couple of hours after moonlight.
Tyres dressed with AB endurance. 

Windows cleaned with Dooka glass, clayed and Angelwax H2GO applied. 

Now I know why I ordered black. Looks the business when sorted properly. I’ll be cursing myself tomorrow when it’s dirty after a day wishing I’d gone for another colour.


----------



## Stormchaser

Bit of engine compartment cleaning today. 
I forgot to clean the inside of the bonnet so I'll be back at it soon haha. 
Also hosed the dust off yesterday. BSD still doing its job. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormchaser

Not satisfied so did it again haha. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101

Maintenance wash and did the interior using Adams leather cleaner and conditioned after, feels all new again, lovely products to use and so easy



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Washed and bsd'd two clios, an astra, a fiesta and a bora. Also polished the headlights on the bora as they were like milk.


----------



## Odysseus

Figuring I'd both entertain my four year old (who starts school for the first time next week) and give the Lexus some attention I thought today would be an opportune time to do the wheels.

They had a thorough pressure wash, then Bilberry wheel cleaner and scrub with Autoglym shampoo , then Dragon's Breath iron remover, then more scrubbing, plus heaps of pressure washing in between.

All dried and looking pretty good.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman

Fantastic to see a youngster helping his Dad, you must be proud as punch. ^^^

Harry


----------



## Stormchaser

Another Lexus owner. Awesome 
Looks beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

westerman said:


> Fantastic to see a youngster helping his Dad, you must be proud as punch. ^^^
> 
> Harry


Plus 1 to this 
Looks like he did a fantastic job as well


----------



## Odysseus

Thanks! His favourite thing was using two Wheel Woolies at the same time - one in each hand. A stroke of genius if you ask me, must get it from his mother. 

Thanks again for the kind comments chaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

Not a big thing but I cleaned and treated my drivers seat with Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric, I may not treat the other seats as I'm almost always the only one in it !


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Forgot to post in here, this was saturday.
I forgot about the Revive samples I had so before my Chipex adventure did a wash with the shampoo. I think I initially used too little but with a decent dose in the bucket, it worked great, cleaned well and nice and slick and sudsy.
Once I'd done the Chipex, I then did a quick run round with OPT Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer which is (for now lol) my favourite QD.


----------



## Stormchaser

Washed all the dust off from where I work. Sonax doing its job well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Not detailing, but I did tidy the garage a little and tried to fix the roof the best I could....

last week









After the car was dragged out last week









Today


















The base units and the metal frame thing at the back were left by the last owners (we've been here just over 5 years), so was the crappy shelf.

Really we need a new garage building, but after the wedding I'll be going through what is left there in the last picture and throwing more stuff away (the karcher vac is basically knackered, and got some other crappy bits that needs sorting). I'll probably paint the walls floor and ceiling, but only because I want to use it as someone I can leave a green screen setup (all dependant on making sure I can stop any leaks coming in).


----------



## scooobydont

I am still going through my 12 days of xmas prizes!

Today I tried Britemax Remax Si02 Sealant, loved it! Quick pic below but more pics and a quick review here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5497946#post5497946


----------



## DanWinfield

Well finally took the plunge (or risk) of getting the wheels coated with gyeon q2. Weather forcast shows no rain for 24h so im crossing fingers and toes.

Unfortunately due to the stupid jacking points on the 5 i had to do one wheel at a time but the process was as follows

Prewash with bilberry wheel cleaner at 1:1
Prewash tyres and full wheel with a mix of greenstar and autofoam
Agitate before rinsing
Mitt wash with a mix of shampoos for plenty of suds
Rinse
De tar
Rinse
Iron remover (autowheel)
Rinse
Clay
Quick mitt wash and rinse

Probably overkill as the wheels are easy to maintain due to easy access.

Dried off using a waffle weave and then wiped down with upol to get any remaining grease/oils off.

Applied q2 rim to about a quarter of the interior at a time, wiping off after each application before turning the wheel to do the face in quarters.

Total time: 6 ****ing hours 

Look mint though, just praying for rain to keep off now












































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

DanWinfield said:


> Well finally took the plunge (or risk) of getting the wheels coated with gyeon q2. Weather forcast shows no rain for 24h so im crossing fingers and toes.
> 
> Unfortunately due to the stupid jacking points on the 5 i had to do one wheel at a time but the process was as follows
> 
> Prewash with bilberry wheel cleaner at 1:1
> Prewash tyres and full wheel with a mix of greenstar and autofoam
> Agitate before rinsing
> Mitt wash with a mix of shampoos for plenty of suds
> Rinse
> De tar
> Rinse
> Iron remover (autowheel)
> Rinse
> Clay
> Quick mitt wash and rinse
> 
> Probably overkill as the wheels are easy to maintain due to easy access.
> 
> Dried off using a waffle weave and then wiped down with upol to get any remaining grease/oils off.
> 
> Applied q2 rim to about a quarter of the interior at a time, wiping off after each application before turning the wheel to do the face in quarters.
> 
> Total time: 6 ****ing hours
> 
> Look mint though, just praying for rain to keep off now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Looking good - have seen large covers / cut black bin liner put over wheels to add that bit of extra protection to them whilst you're waiting for it to cure / keep rain off...


----------



## DanWinfield

Andyblue said:


> Looking good - have seen large covers / cut black bin liner put over wheels to add that bit of extra protection to them whilst you're waiting for it to cure / keep rain off...


Yea im considering that again as i type as the sky is looking a little dark for my liking

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw

Crappy phone pic but nice ceiling reflection.

Cheers 
David


----------



## Cookies

DanWinfield said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks amazing! Thought I'd share something I found out a few weeks ago. The little holes in between each of the wheel bolt holes, are for the BMW KDS wheel alignment tool wheel sensors.
> 
> You'll see the wheel sensors being fitted at 1:45 - [MEDIA=youtube]yMvIVg4d9As[/MEDIA]
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Did the Audi S3 today with Wet Glaze 2 > Pinnacle Black Label Paint Sealant > Waxaddict Vortex Wax


----------



## DanWinfield

Cookies said:


> Looks amazing! Thought I'd share something I found out a few weeks ago. The little holes in between each of the wheel bolt holes, are for the BMW KDS wheel alignment tool wheel sensors.
> 
> You'll see the wheel sensors being fitted at 1:45 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ah interesting, thays for the link. Those little fecking holes are a nightmare to keep brake dust out of. The swirls in the paint of that 5 series at around the 1:50 mark made me want to cry 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

camerashy said:


> Did the Audi S3 today with Wet Glaze 2 > Pinnacle Black Label Paint Sealant > Waxaddict Vortex Wax


Gorgeous colour mate - looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## crxftyyy

Finally finished show car 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Tried out a whole host of new products to give my sisters car a much needed lift.

Car was given a full decon, hand polish and waxed. Won't name the products as I intend to give them their own little reviews but have been left quite impressed by what I used.




































































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Proper job that Brian!

I just did a very basic wash for my best mate, he had zero spare time but the car needs some attention so hopefully will get to spend a few hours and do a proper post on it.


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice Brian, looking forward to your thread on what the products were :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Thanks guys. Be a little while, big back log of write ups to do atm but I'll get there!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

First go with ONR today. In general I'm impressed. Used the hose to do the wheels, but no where else. Very alien process, that's for sure! I think I'll keep using it but following a pre-wash and rinse, 2 bucket method, but then use ONR as a rinseless "shampoo" as really impressed with the glossy finish.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Well having spwnt 6 hours on my wheels yesterday. The missus insisted hers get a seeing to (ooh eer).

It is still extremely slick from the correction and couple of coats of wax i did earlier in the year so its a doddle to wash. Finished it with some bsd.









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

All I had time for today was to give the inside a quick clean, using ODK Cabin and Dr Leather wipes. Didn’t have time to do the outside, but managed to fill the pump sprayer with BHAF and called by the local jet wash, did the job for the time being!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Gtechniq C5 was looking pretty tired after being on the car for 15 months so figured it was time for a change

Took all 4 wheels off the car, thoroughly decontaminated, hand polished (which was a royal pain), panel wiped and then applied KKD Revolve-X

6 hours later and all 4 were back on the car and then in the garage overnight to cure

Heard good things about this so hopefully the next wash with prove that






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22

just a quick wash. Kept raining so couldn't do much.


----------



## J306TD

Pauly.22 said:


> just a quick wash. Kept raining so couldn't do much.


Arghhhh a sponge let alone it's on the floor

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pauly.22

J306TD said:


> Arghhhh a sponge let alone it's on the floor
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I know I haven't got anything with me at my house so had to use what I had, it was a new sponge though.


----------



## alfajim

Used the da to sand some table tops, down the football club.


----------



## MBRuss

crxftyyy said:


> Finally finished show car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Doesn't look finished mate - there's a big line down that panel and it's all swirly on one side... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Hereisphilly said:


> Gtechniq C5 was looking pretty tired after being on the car for 15 months so figured it was time for a change
> 
> Took all 4 wheels off the car, thoroughly decontaminated, hand polished (which was a royal pain), panel wiped and then applied KKD Revolve-X
> 
> 6 hours later and all 4 were back on the car and then in the garage overnight to cure
> 
> Heard good things about this so hopefully the next wash with prove that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


How did you find applying the KKD Resolve -X ? Was it easy / difficult to apply, what about buffing off ?

Cheers


----------



## MBRuss

Pauly.22 said:


> I know I haven't got anything with me at my house so had to use what I had, it was a new sponge though.


But why was it on the floor?! Floor = grit = swirls.

If it was clay you'd be throwing it away.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

Andyblue said:


> How did you find applying the KKD Resolve -X ? Was it easy / difficult to apply, what about buffing off ?
> 
> Cheers


It was one of the harder ceramics to apply I've found, but not impossible if you work diligently

I didn't remove what I'd applied on the barrel and backs of the spokes, but I did on the faces, just to cut down on any minor smeary marks

You have to work quite fast to remove, as it cures super quick, so I divided my wheels into 5 sections and applied / removed each one in turn

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Hereisphilly said:


> It was one of the harder ceramics to apply I've found, but not impossible if you work diligently
> 
> I didn't remove what I'd applied on the barrel and backs of the spokes, but I did on the faces, just to cut down on any minor smeary marks
> 
> You have to work quite fast to remove, as it cures super quick, so I divided my wheels into 5 sections and applied / removed each one in turn
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate - very informative, something to think about :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog

The weather had made the car very dirty this week, so spent some time on a proper wash and dry, cleaned window trims with shampoo and a brush to see if it stops the windows streaking when they're rolled down and back up (so far looks good).

Also I've had Fusso on the side and rear windows for a while and it works really well, so I took the plunge and Fusso'd the windscreen. I know that's not recommended but morbid curiosity made me do it, and in testing today (driving in the rain) it seems to outperform rainX, so I hope its ok in bright weather too.

Carried on and Fusso'd the bonnet and roof, just because there was some on the pad.


----------



## Commander2874

Gave my estate a keep clean. Wheels where cleaned using Valetpro Bilberry wheel cleaner and a brush to agitate.
Autofoam snowfoam used as a prewash and rinsed. 2bm using BH Autowash which seems to be a excellent product.

I then used Gyeon Wetcoat and the car was then rinsed and dried, Gyeon tire was used on the wheels.

All the time i had otherwise would have used a wax and cleaned and treated the glass.


----------



## bluechimp

Cyclonetog said:


> The weather had made the car very dirty this week, so spent some time on a proper wash and dry, cleaned window trims with shampoo and a brush to see if it stops the windows streaking when they're rolled down and back up (so far looks good).
> 
> Also I've had Fusso on the side and rear windows for a while and it works really well, so I took the plunge and Fusso'd the windscreen. I know that's not recommended but morbid curiosity made me do it, and in testing today (driving in the rain) it seems to outperform rainX, so I hope its ok in bright weather too.
> 
> Carried on and Fusso'd the bonnet and roof, just because there was some on the pad.


Great beading!


----------



## uruk hai

Im not sure it's detailing in the truest sense of the phrase but I did this today (with more than a little help from my friend)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=408716


----------



## AudiPhil

Foamed
Cleaned Wheels
Shampooed
Iron Tar Remover
Rinsed
Clay Barred
DA'd roof bonnet and one side........then it rained!!!!
Sealed with Aqua wax for the time being, it looks like a dry afternoon tomorrow so hoping to DA the other side, Seal and wax!

This was my first experience with fallout remover and clay barring, wow I was so surprised with what there was in the paint, the car is 14 years old now and I imagine this is the first time either have been done. All was going so well until it rained, what would guys do to temporarily seal the paint once it started to rain? AG Aqua wax was the only product I had that waxes on wet paint but as it was so wet I couldn't buff it. If all goes to plan tomorrow I'll add a couple of pics!

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## garage_dweller

Apart from one heavy shower just I was about to start claying it stayed dry all day. Full decon, polish and wax on the focus
































Edit: Couple more pics added.

I used CarPro'a clay cloth and lube for the first time and I'm seriously impressed with them. Claying was so easy.


----------



## DanWinfield

Just a wash and dry but even by that time it was almost dark. Makes for a moody shot though

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

garage_dweller said:


> Apart from one heavy shower just I was about to start claying it stayed dry all day. Full decon, polish and wax on the focus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used CarPro'a clay cloth and lube for the first time and I'm seriously impressed with them. Claying was so easy.


Glad to hear the CarPro clay cloth is good. I have one that I've not used yet, so good to hear that it's a decent cloth!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Yeh you won’t be disappointed, it’s so quick and easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Little wash for a mates 520d. Beautiful cars
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott19864

Light correction today on my BMW F30 in black sapphire metallic.

Coated with Crystal Serum Light.

Can C2v3 be applied in multiple coats without waiting X amount of time in between?





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Maintenance wash today. Must be getting old as I found myself struggling a bit at the end - took about 5 hours, but that was interior too. Am knackered now watching strickers.


----------



## DrH

Maintenance wash on the Fiesta, just got it done and then rained all day


----------



## bluechimp

AudiPhil said:


> Foamed
> Cleaned Wheels
> Shampooed
> Iron Tar Remover
> Rinsed
> Clay Barred
> DA'd roof bonnet and one side........then it rained!!!!
> Sealed with Aqua wax for the time being, it looks like a dry afternoon tomorrow so hoping to DA the other side, Seal and wax!
> 
> This was my first experience with fallout remover and clay barring, wow I was so surprised with what there was in the paint, the car is 14 years old now and I imagine this is the first time either have been done. All was going so well until it rained, what would guys do to temporarily seal the paint once it started to rain? AG Aqua wax was the only product I had that waxes on wet paint but as it was so wet I couldn't buff it. If all goes to plan tomorrow I'll add a couple of pics!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!


Have a try at doing the wheels first mate before anything else. In the Wet seasons (aren't they all) i found that the foam cleaned my drive, which is great but it left pools of dirt and one pool was near the wheel. When I pw the wheels i accidently hit this pool with the spray and it blasted up all over the side of the car and meant I had to foam again :wall:. If wheels are done first then anything you accidently splatter on the paintwork would mean potentially another pre-wash.

Just some helpful advice, get some pics up :thumb: love seeing some good 50/50's from the DA.


----------



## Ryanpaule

What do you do as a maintenance wash.. takes me 2 hours inside and out.. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Ryanpaule said:


> What do you do as a maintenance wash.. takes me 2 hours inside and out..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


For me personally it means cleaning the car and nothing else.

Roughly on a weekly basis I'll :-

Garden sprayer APC on the wheels and bottom half of car. 
Rinse then wash wheels with shampoo. 
Rinse then 2BM on body with a shampoo that doesn't add wax. 
Rinse. 
Dry.

If I'm not pushed for time and I remember then I'll do the door shuts.

This is about 30 mins.

Again, if I have spare time then I'll look at fitting in something more intricate. Yesterday I cleaned inside the fuel flap, vacced out the carpets and went round the seats and dash with a MF. That still only added about another 20 mins.


----------



## Ryanpaule

Cyclonetog said:


> For me personally it means cleaning the car and nothing else.
> 
> Roughly on a weekly basis I'll :-
> 
> Garden sprayer APC on the wheels and bottom half of car.
> Rinse then wash wheels with shampoo.
> Rinse then 2BM on body with a shampoo that doesn't add wax.
> Rinse.
> Dry.
> 
> If I'm not pushed for time and I remember then I'll do the door shuts.
> 
> This is about 30 mins.
> 
> Again, if I have spare time then I'll look at fitting in something more intricate. Yesterday I cleaned inside the fuel flap, vacced out the carpets and went round the seats and dash with a MF. That still only added about another 20 mins.


Cheers mate

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

bluechimp said:


> Have a try at doing the wheels first mate before anything else. In the Wet seasons (aren't they all) i found that the foam cleaned my drive, which is great but it left pools of dirt and one pool was near the wheel. When I pw the wheels i accidently hit this pool with the spray and it blasted up all over the side of the car and meant I had to foam again :wall:. If wheels are done first then anything you accidently splatter on the paintwork would mean potentially another pre-wash.
> 
> Just some helpful advice, get some pics up :thumb: love seeing some good 50/50's from the DA.


Thanks for the advice Bluechimp I'll try that next time.
I finished the DA polish today and sealed with Adams Paint Sealant, applied with a soft pad on the DA and buffed off by hand it was a joy to use! So happy with the results, it might be an old car now but I love it! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

AudiPhil said:


> Thanks for the advice Bluechimp I'll try that next time.
> I finished the DA polish today and sealed with Adams Paint Sealant, applied with a soft pad on the DA and buffed off by hand it was a joy to use! So happy with the results, it might be an old car now but I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One from the side sorry for the extra post but struggling to add 2 pics to the same post










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

MBRuss said:


> Doesn't look finished mate - there's a big line down that panel and it's all swirly on one side...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Demo car, 5050

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crxftyyy

Hereisphilly said:


> Gtechniq C5 was looking pretty tired after being on the car for 15 months so figured it was time for a change
> 
> Took all 4 wheels off the car, thoroughly decontaminated, hand polished (which was a royal pain), panel wiped and then applied KKD Revolve-X
> 
> 6 hours later and all 4 were back on the car and then in the garage overnight to cure
> 
> Heard good things about this so hopefully the next wash with prove that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Link to lights mate? Got the same stand

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly

crxftyyy said:


> Link to lights mate? Got the same stand
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Came all together as a set from Screwfix I'm afraid, I cant remember the link but they might still sell them?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

AudiPhil said:


> One from the side sorry for the extra post but struggling to add 2 pics to the same post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is some serious depth of gloss on a silver car, looks great Phil.


----------



## Slick 77

My kind friend has lent me his SQ5 whilst my car is out of action.

Finally had a chance to sort it out as the weather was good yesterday, its still not 100% sorted but happy with it at the moment

-Mild correction with lime prime light by a PC, was surprised how well this worked and the flake has really come out now
-PB Black Hold Glaze with PC
-Z-CS and Z8 mix (found this combo gives a great finish) was going to use some Collinite but it was getting dark too quick

SQ5 by VMBML, on Flickr


----------



## ARTB1400

Preparation for winter comes so I decide to start my Rupes LHR15 Mark II and LH19E together with some Rupes Keramik and Diamond gels.
Protection was done with two layers of Dodo Juice Black Widow wax and final result can be seen on the photos.
It seems that Rupes and Dodo Juice did great job.


----------



## Jack R

ARTB1400 said:


> Preparation for winter comes so I decide to start my Rupes LHR15 Mark II and LH19E together with some Rupes Keramik and Diamond gels.
> Protection was done with two layers of Dodo Juice Black Widow wax and final result can be seen on the photos.
> It seems that Rupes and Dodo Juice did great job.


That's a stunning finish on that:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Agreed. Top work!


JR1982 said:


> That's a stunning finish on that:thumb:


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

ARTB1400 said:


> Preparation for winter comes so I decide to start my Rupes LHR15 Mark II and LH19E together with some Rupes Keramik and Diamond gels.
> 
> Protection was done with two layers of Dodo Juice Black Widow wax and final result can be seen on the photos.
> 
> It seems that Rupes and Dodo Juice did great job.


Are those graphics on the door from the factory. Or did you put them on yourself. Are they raised. Cos I could imagine it being difficult to work around the lettering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARTB1400

Graphics are after market ones but premium quality ones so I use masking tape without fear it will tear them.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wash followed by application of Wax Planet Nuba glaze and a squirt of their Poly Gloss on the top.
Liked the glaze very much, loving the Poly Gloss.


----------



## Simonrev

So I got given a 2nd hand company car .... low mileage ... what could go wrong ?

Went to collect and it was black and had spent 5 years going to the wash n scratch  I don't think I'd ever seen paintwork as bad on a new car !

So suns out ... full wash and decon and thought I'd have a go at the passenger door ....

Rupes Duetto and mostly yellow pad and Keramik compound but had to move up to green pad and Zephir for the bonnet and roof which were a disgrace.

Here's what I was faced with










Hours later and with a coat of Essence





































Not perfect but it's a start !

Simon


----------



## Steveom2

Cracking job :buffer:


----------



## benji008

Total transformation  cracking job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

Had a bad experience with Gtechniq G5 last time. So following some help and advice from the Gtechniq section (although admittedly no help from the Gtechniq guys, only our brilliant community) I gave it another go. Still had a bit of trouble with the G4 polish, so actually skipped that step after only applying it on the windscreen. Just thoroughly washed and panel wiped the rest of the panels. 
I applied the G5 very sparingly, using a more traditional applicator (AF applicator with elastic back) and must have used only 5 dots for the entire back and side of the car.

Let it cure and buff off. Still a bit of a pig. But a lot better than last time. Just gotta wait for some rain now. And I've got a glass cloth in case it clouds up again when it cures in the coming hours.


----------



## BrummyPete

Fairtony said:


> Had a bad experience with Gtechniq G5 last time. So following some help and advice from the Gtechniq section (although admittedly no help from the Gtechniq guys, only our brilliant community) I gave it another go. Still had a bit of trouble with the G4 polish, so actually skipped that step after only applying it on the windscreen. Just thoroughly washed and panel wiped the rest of the panels.
> I applied the G5 very sparingly, using a more traditional applicator (AF applicator with elastic back) and must have used only 5 dots for the entire back and side of the car.
> 
> Let it cure and buff off. Still a bit of a pig. But a lot better than last time. Just gotta wait for some rain now. And I've got a glass cloth in case it clouds up again when it cures in the coming hours.


I find a spritz of ipa/glass cleaner on the microfiber helps to remove G5

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

BrummyPete said:


> I find a spritz of ipa/glass cleaner on the microfiber helps to remove G5
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Exactly what I ended up doing, after the 3rd going over wasn't removing the greasy residue. I still am confused as to how long you're meant to leave it to cure before removing. Packaging says "touch dry in 15 mins, fully cured in 24hrs" but online it's suggested you remove it immediately. I did leave a window, the first go around to "cure till it past the swipe test" and gave up after 30 mins, and that was in the sun!


----------



## MBRuss

Well today I was going to do a bit of polishing, so thought it was a good time to try out the Chemical Guys Clean Slate that I got in my Slim's Birthday goodie bag.

The car has a coat of CarPro Hydro2 with Sonax BSD on top, so nothing that I expected to be too difficult to remove.

The below pics are after the clean slate wash...































Yeah, the BSD is totally gone... Not!

So I'm not sure if I used it wrong (if that's possible with a shampoo) but Clean Slate did nothing for me. It seemed like it could smell nice, but even with my nose right over the bottle I could barely smell it. I don't generally buy Chemical Guys products as I think their stuff is all marketing over substance, and this just reinforced my opinion really.

Also, my car recently went into the bodyshop for some touch ups on the rear bumper and bootlid where the last person that had the car managed to dent and scrape it in various places. The bodyshop gave it back to me with wet sanding marks on the bottom edges of the rear wings and the bottom edges of the bootlid, so I polished those areas out, used Auto Finesse Tripple (another product that didn't seem to do as advertised and actually seemed to make scratches more visible by leaving white residue in them) followed by Auto Finesse Radiance wax.

See if you can spot where the BSD is and where the Radiance is in the video below?!






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

My second wash in just over a week so was fairly quick compared to my normal time! 
Prewash - valetpro bilberry on the wheels and BH autofoam on the car

Main - 2bm using BH Autowash and Carpro reload + ech20 qd sprayed on the wet painwork before touch drying. 
I then used 2 separate mf cloths to buff the paint.

Here is the result!






























Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Saturday:- Washed using megs direct to mitt shampoo (can't remember the name, yellow stuff though and fairly new!), wheels cleaned with bilberry. Interior cleaned with total (crap my memory is going, can't remember the brand of this either!)
Sunday:- no rain overnight glass cleaned with magic sponge then AG fast glass, trim done with revive (same brand as total), wheels coated in an old turtlewax wheel wax that I'm using up, body waxed using the waxplanet sun wax that I won on here the other day, went on easy and came off easy with a fairly pleasant smell. Final quick spritz over with BSD and I was done.


----------



## uruk hai

Today I snow foamed, washed, de-tarred and then thanks to ridiculous amounts of overspray spent about 3 - 4 hours claying !

Commander2874, that Honda looks gorgeous :thumb:

Edit :- Managed to get the bodywork finished today, I'm happy with the results 








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]








[/url]


----------



## Christian6984

After being kindly lent my dads car, decided i would do something with the headlights. Believe it or not the car was washed yesturday. They seem to suffer and not sure if its because it sits around a lot unused. Tools of choice where, Shinemate MF spot finishing pad and Scholl S3 on the Megs G220, Followed by a coat of Jetseal. Not perfect by any means close up but more than happy with the outcome.


----------



## Commander2874

uruk hai said:


> Today I snow foamed, washed, de-tarred and then thanks to ridiculous amounts of overspray spent about 3 - 4 hours claying !
> 
> Commander2874, that Honda looks gorgeous :thumb:
> 
> Edit :- Managed to get the bodywork finished today, I'm happy with the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


Thanks mate! Good work on yours, what did you use to protect the paintwork after? I need to clay my family car before winter really kicks in!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

Commander2874 said:


> Thanks mate! Good work on yours, what did you use to protect the paintwork after? I need to clay my family car before winter really kicks in!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I polished it with AG SRP and topped that with Sonax Extreme protect and shine, I do like the finish and it gives the paint a nice fresh pop. It's only a small tin but you don't need much and my tin will coat my car several times.


----------



## vsideboy

Christian6984 said:


> After being kindly lent my dads car, decided i would do something with the headlights. Believe it or not the car was washed yesturday. They seem to suffer and not sure if its because it sits around a lot unused. Tools of choice where, Shinemate MF spot finishing pad and Scholl S3 on the Megs G220, Followed by a coat of Jetseal. Not perfect by any means close up but more than happy with the outcome.


Miles better that mate, nice job.


----------



## Christian6984

Exactly same job done this afternoon after work on my mums car, similar to the Golf couple of days back, although decided to see what a foam pad would do compared to a MF one. Probably the last year we have it so didnt need to be outstanding, just better to see out of


----------



## PugIain

I wiped some dust off the dashboard of my GT 86.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turnspleen

Done a snow foam prewash on the Mrs car followed by a wash with ONR as I wanted to try the stuff again. Waxed with BSD as a drying aid 1 panel at a time, wheels washed and protected with Carplan super gloss and tyres protected with Angel wax elixir. Quick snow foam and 2bm wash on a friends car that turned up as I was packing away. Got caught in the rain doing it . The aim of the day was to get my car compounded but just as I found a combo that worked on the test panel the bloody rain came back so I gave up for the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Snow, wash and DI rine (ditto for my own) then clay, roof and hatch of wify's car, then... 
Carpro Essence via rotay, Gtechniq csl x2, then exo v3 x2, of root and hatch, then a wash and a soak in the bath (me not the car!)
Hopefully that'll get those areas through winter now. The front, headlights, wings and bonnet were done the same way a couple of weeks ago.

Sorry no pics (embarrassed) didn't have time or energy...


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did mine Friday. 
Wheels cleaned 
Powermaxxed tfr 
Washed with Bilt Hamber auto wash 
Sprayed with Wowo's crystal sealant whilst still wet on each panel then dried including the wheels. 
Autoglym tyre gel on the wheels.































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Started my mum in laws car on Friday after work..finished it off after work today..very pleased with the result! How she dropped it off:








How she'll pick it up:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

CharliesTTS said:


> Started my mum in laws car on Friday after work..finished it off after work today..very pleased with the result! How she dropped it off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How she'll pick it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, what a difference. I like the touch of the new wheel trims too. She ought to be chuffed.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Gave the new work horse a make over












































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH

First I must sort out how to post pictures
Took ownership of a Sparkly new Kuga Vignale in White Mettalic Pearl two weeks ago
My first brand new car in 11 years.
First white car in 30 years
First wash today after work so not much time.
Not enough time for snow foam pre wash this time
Treated myself to new Dooka pads, some bigger wash buckets and am trying some Sams Wheel brushes (how to use them without getting splattered in the dirty water I will need to learn.) trying the brushes as well as the Wheel Woolies on the calipers mostly. I cannot get my hands onto the barrels either.
I have had to purchase some small steps as the Kuga is a full foot taller than the Focus it has replaced
Done around 400 miles so the wheels were quite covered in brake dust and the car not too bad. A couple of hours later wheels and bodywork all clean. No protection as yet as it is now dark and the temperature has dropped.


----------



## Mikej857

Did both the cars today as had a bit of time and it was a glorious day today

Ka was finished with my custom wax Nardo Glow from hbsauce

Fiesta had a base layer of my new "3 fifty fezzer" custom hbsauce and then it was topped with the new obsession wax morning dew

No filters just unadulterated pics












































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Cleaned the Windows on the new run about, believe it or not was about a week ago it was washed (some greasy finger prints on door pillar as it's just got back from a cambelt change as i dare not risk it at 11 years old) had a full decon and quick polish and seal with AG EGP in need of some correction but will have to see when i can do it.


----------



## alfajim

Washed and put some sonax pns on the old man's fiesta yesterday. Dead easy to use, I think my days of waxing are over. Spray sealants are the way to go for me.


----------



## Ben_W

Been helping out my cousin turning a very very pink Suzuki Alto back to red as he will be selling it. I didnt take enough pics of this one, started last Sunday afternoon but the light was pretty crap...













Wool pad and Menz powergloss cut through all the crap faded paint but left a lot behind. Orange CCS pad with Menz 2200 finished it down very nice after that. The last pic was after I'd finished machining. That pads getting a good wash before it goes near another car....school boy error putting it pad side down


----------



## nbray67

Ben_W said:


> Been helping out my cousin turning a very very pink Suzuki Alto back to red as he will be selling it. I didnt take enough pics of this one, started last Sunday afternoon but the light was pretty crap...
> 
> Wool pad and Menz powergloss cut through all the crap faded paint but left a lot behind. Orange CCS pad with Menz 2200 finished it down very nice after that. The last pic was after I'd finished machining. That pads getting a good wash before it goes near another car....school boy error putting it pad side down


Cracking turnaround indeed.

Do I take it that after all your effort and time, the polisher/pad placement mistake was due to simply being knackered?


----------



## Ben_W

nbray67 said:


> Cracking turnaround indeed.
> 
> Do I take it that after all your effort and time, the polisher/pad placement mistake was due to simply being knackered?


Pretty much......I literally out it down thinking I need to take a pic of this and as I stood back to do so, noticed what I'd done.....😐


----------



## camerashy

Cleaned my alloys and applied C2v3 (in the garage of course)


----------



## Andyblue

Ben_W said:


> Been helping out my cousin turning a very very pink Suzuki Alto back to red as he will be selling it. I didnt take enough pics of this one, started last Sunday afternoon but the light was pretty crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wool pad and Menz powergloss cut through all the crap faded paint but left a lot behind. Orange CCS pad with Menz 2200 finished it down very nice after that. The last pic was after I'd finished machining. That pads getting a good wash before it goes near another car....school boy error putting it pad side down


Cracking turnaround


----------



## Ben_W

Andyblue said:


> Cracking turnaround


Every detailers dream isn't it? A faded red car? I wish I'd taken lots more photos but excitement got the better of me.......polishing like a mad man!


----------



## MBRuss

Ben_W said:


> Every detailers dream isn't it? A faded red car? I wish I'd taken lots more photos but excitement got the better of me.......polishing like a mad man!


Exactly! Great job you did too, though with a car like that you're likely to spend more on product than what the car sells for! ;-)

Good work. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Not had time to wash the car in 2 weeks and with the abysmal weather this weekend only managed to take it to the local jetwash to get the worst of it off. Have to say im amazed at what a 20 minute session with a hot foam lance and a rinse can do when the protection is on point. Before and afters below.












































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Not bad for touchless! I'd take that!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

I always avoid using their foam at the jetwash as I assume it's going to take off whatever protection I have on my paint/wheels. Am I being over-cautious?


----------



## Tykebike

The weather yesterday was no good for outside detailing or mountain biking so I did some mountain bike detailing inside.
My 15 year old downhill bike had some 3M protection tape added after the frame had been powder coated under warranty. It went all the way back to California for this.
The tape has protected it fairly well but was looking tatty in places and so I removed all the worst bits.
I tried my DA polisher but it was too cumbersome so as I had bought a set of 3 polishing cones I decided to try them out with some Chemical Guys V32 and V36 polishes. It was quite different to my normal polishing as that is on two silver Volvos . Polishing black paint was a new experience, I could actually see the polish!
I had no intention of trying to remove all the scratches as I will be getting some new ones as soon as the weather improves.
The photos are before and after polishing.
I then decided to add a coat of Fusso before applying new 3M tape.
I am quite pleased with the results.


----------



## iCraig

Yesterday I detailed both mine and my wife's cars putting on their winter coats; I had decided to use Meguiars Fast Finish on my car but AG HD Wax on the wife's, however, I used FF on both and I have to admit it looks great.

IMG_0518https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I also used Meguiars Wash Plus and I was impressed by it too; it definitely does what it says on the tin.


----------



## DanWinfield

washingitagain said:


> I always avoid using their foam at the jetwash as I assume it's going to take off whatever protection I have on my paint/wheels. Am I being over-cautious?


I suspect you are, i would never use the tfr or pre rinse from them but the hot shampoo lance wont do anything that mild apc wont do. Besides i usually use bsd after my 2bm wash and it had 2 coats of i2d ceramic wax about 2 months ago which i think im going to strip and replace with fusso coat shortly...

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Winter prep done on my A7 today. Wearing Fusso coat and will put KOG over the top on the next maintenance wash.


----------



## sdk778

Attempted a winter prep on th XF.

Forza foam, Autofinesse shampoo, PB Black Hole followed by Megs Ultimate Liquid Wax.

Didn't do the wheels as they are being refurbished next month.

Wife's Mini to replicate tomorrow and then blast through the interiors of both.

:thumb:


Code:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

None &#55357;&#56850;. I was meant to get the daily driver winter prepped on my last day of annual leave but got hit with a terrible cold. I've not been able to move all day.


----------



## Fairtony

Cleaned cars again and used the new Bear Car Care spray wax. Really like it. Review inbound. 

Also got the rear lights off and cleaned behind it. Got it BH Dynaxed aswell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Fairtony said:


> Cleaned cars again and used the new Bear Car Care spray wax. Really like it. Review inbound.
> 
> Also got the rear lights off and cleaned behind it. Got it BH Dynaxed aswell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to your review mate, not tried this yet :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Not sure if this counts but I detailed (tidied up) the shed :lol:


----------



## SoG

Me too today it will be storage of the garage.


----------



## realist

Polished out the buffer trails and holograms put in by the body shop when they resprayed the front end of my car, also wet sanded a dull patch on the rear wheel arch, then tried out Fusso F7 on it, would have put some pictures up if it wasn’t such a pain to do. (Computer illiterate!)🙈


----------



## uruk hai

Gave the car a good wash and I'm really impressed with the shine and beading fron Sonax Extreme Protect and shine.

Very happy with it so far, see how it handles a winter ?


----------



## Odysseus

Gave the Lexus a once over in advance of a trip away tomorrow.

While black is a complete pain to keep clean and shows every minor blemish I'm pretty pleased with the reflections my hard work achieved. 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Put my new go to sealant on my mates mums vw up. PNS made the black up look good.


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave it a fettle. Didnt bother with any qd as im planning on doing a full decon next week









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Quick clean of mine and polished the driver's door. Plus some time spent getting a ton of leaves and pine needles out from under the bonnet, plus removing wheel weight sticky pads from a wheel that required a tyre repair at the beginning of the week.

Will try to grab a pic later.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Well, perhaps a little OCD? 
Put a couple of coats on a nice shiny new white drone, Hopefully it'll protect the rather soft looking white plastic..?


----------



## scooobydont

First wash and clay of my new toy, finished off with Britemax Remax (as is super quick and easy and I was scunnered with all the cleaning and claying!):


----------



## birel101

Wax holding up well after a couple of months or....










Gave it a rinse then used Autofinesse Avalanche, didn't find it as clingy as Adams shampoo, don't no if that's a good or bad thing but seemed ok and I'm running low on Adams!










Then topped it all up with a little Optimum spray wax










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293

Koch Chemie Green star prewash. 
Autoglym HD shampoo 2BM.
Autoglym tar and adhesive remover Decontamination.
Bilt Hamber clay bar.
Further wash rinse with DI 
Air blow dry.
Bilt Hamber paint cleanser.
Coat of Bilt Hamber DSW.
Exterior plastic dressed with Koch Chemie nano magic plastic care. 
Tyres dressed with Auto Finesse satin. 
Then what did it do it rained.


----------



## bigbruiser




----------



## Sheffpolo

Managed to have a couple of days on the new daily, still plenty left to do, but it's taking shape.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Sheffpolo said:


> Managed to have a couple of days on the new daily, still plenty left to do, but it's taking shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wow, looks mega glossy. What have you got on there?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Products used were -

BH snow foam
Gyeon Bathe
Clay mitt
Sonax PF
Zymol QD
Zymol Glasur


MBRuss said:


> Wow, looks mega glossy. What have you got on there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Sheffpolo said:


> Products used were -
> 
> BH snow foam
> Gyeon Bathe
> Clay mitt
> Sonax PF
> Zymol QD
> Zymol Glasur
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Good work. It looks like a mirrored finish.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DetailedOnline

Sheffpolo said:


> Managed to have a couple of days on the new daily, still plenty left to do, but it's taking shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wow! great finish, looks epic. :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Did my belated winter prep today. Was in two minds of whether to go with a quick glaze (most likely cg black light) followed by fusso or to see how bad the paint was and do a single stage and top it with TAC moonlight.

Decided on the latter and just managed to get done before dark.

Full decon with bh autofoam + kc greenstar prewash, auto finnesse oblitarate and bh korrosol. Clayed with bh medium clay (which left some beauty marring in places) and rewashed again.

Mostly single stage with scholl s40 on a purple pad for more bite just to gloss it up and get rid of any last remnants of wax, had a go woth some s3 on some scratches here and there but to be honest the s40 seemed to be bringing out light scratches quite well.
Did a final wipe down with upol and went feet first with the moonlight. Looks epic in the flesh, dripping wet and the flake is very visible. Think i prefer the ceramic look to wax now ive seen it.

Just hope the dew overnight doesnt affect the coating too much























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Did my belated winter prep today. Was in two minds of whether to go with a quick glaze (most likely cg black light) followed by fusso or to see how bad the paint was and do a single stage and top it with TAC moonlight.
> 
> Decided on the latter and just managed to get done before dark.
> 
> Full decon with bh autofoam + kc greenstar prewash, auto finnesse oblitarate and bh korrosol. Clayed with bh medium clay (which left some beauty marring in places) and rewashed again.
> 
> Mostly single stage with scholl s40 on a purple pad for more bite just to gloss it up and get rid of any last remnants of wax, had a go woth some s3 on some scratches here and there but to be honest the s40 seemed to be bringing out light scratches quite well.
> Did a final wipe down with upol and went feet first with the moonlight. Looks epic in the flesh, dripping wet and the flake is very visible. Think i prefer the ceramic look to wax now ive seen it.
> 
> Just hope the dew overnight doesnt affect the coating too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Great job, still love the new 5er. Might be my next car.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Great job, still love the new 5er. Might be my next car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Its the best car ive yet owned to be fair, its size does make it a pillock to wash though . Just been out to check for bird **** to be met with a fully frosted over car, anyone any idea what, if anything,it will do to the coating? Its probably managed about an hour before the dew started building up on the bonnet and roof and its now pretty much white over twonand a half hours after i finished..

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

No idea. With ceramic it's probably best to apply it indoors and within a warmer temperatures range, however I'm not sure exactly how it'll affect it. Maybe just reduce the longevity a bit. Shouldn't do anything to the appearance.

Not much you can do about it without a garage to put the car in though. That's why I'm still on sealants and waxes until the garage is empty enough for cars.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Well i threw an extra coat of moonlight on just to be safe. Level of gloss is ridiculous. Gave the wheels a coat too.





































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Sheffpolo said:


> Managed to have a couple of days on the new daily, still plenty left to do, but it's taking shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Is it imperial blue?

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Well i threw an extra coat of moonlight on just to be safe. Level of gloss is ridiculous. Gave the wheels a coat too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


How easy did you find it to apply, and are you throwing away the cloths after use?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> How easy did you find it to apply, and are you throwing away the cloths after use?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Its beautiful to apply and remove i found although i think i may be using too much which is only wasting product rather than making it more difficult to remove. I have washed the cloths separately and will reuse for wiping door shuts and wheels etc, i didnt use my best long pile microfibre anyway so all good.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Its beautiful to apply and remove i found although i think i may be using too much which is only wasting product rather than making it more difficult to remove. I have washed the cloths separately and will reuse for wiping door shuts and wheels etc, i didnt use my best long pile microfibre anyway so all good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I'm still wondering if there's a way to wash them so the cloths don't get trashed. I wouldn't really want to swirl up my door shuts either, so I'm not sure what I'd use them for. That's the only thing putting me off of using a ceramic.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

MBRuss said:


> I'm still wondering if there's a way to wash them so the cloths don't get trashed. I wouldn't really want to swirl up my door shuts either, so I'm not sure what I'd use them for. That's the only thing putting me off of using a ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


If you dropped them into a bucket of soapy water immediately after your done with each would it stop the product from curing in the pile?


----------



## MBRuss

Christian6984 said:


> If you dropped them into a bucket of soapy water immediately after your done with each would it stop the product from curing in the pile?


Apparently not, from what I read.

However, I wonder what would happen if you put something stronger in the bucket. Some Upol panel wipe or similar?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Apparently not, from what I read.
> 
> However, I wonder what would happen if you put something stronger in the bucket. Some Upol panel wipe or similar?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Maybe relegate em to arches and tyres etc then...

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Gave mine first decent wash in many weeks, uncovered some nasty hedge rash from my hols but that can wait for spring to sort.

On the positive side, used Wax Planet Shell Shock for the first time in anger, seriously impressed with both the gloss and the ease of use, if the water behaviour stands up, I've bought my last bottle of BSD!!


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Hmmm. Maybe relegate em to arches and tyres etc then...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Possibly, but I don't tend to use microfibres on those areas.

If the coating lasted a year or two then it might be worth throwing away some microfibres, but if it lasts under a year then it makes more sense to use a wax or sealant, I think.

That said, Moonlight is supposed to be really good to use. I just wish the microfibres could be "saved".

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Gave the Pulsar a quick wash yesterday whilst also trying to record a video. What should have been a quick wash took almost 2 hours :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads

Not quite detailing per say but today finished off refurbing our S-Max wheels.

Wife's been driving it around for the last 5 years so the wheels have got a bit of a hammering which annoy me each time I see them and also we are looking to trade it the car soon so best to get sorted.

First was not the best but by the 4th I had it sussed although the temps were a bit of a challenge for spraying yesterday.

Example before


















During










After


----------



## RandomlySet

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Jack R

Looks good,what did you use to do it?


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Possibly, but I don't tend to use microfibres on those areas.
> 
> If the coating lasted a year or two then it might be worth throwing away some microfibres, but if it lasts under a year then it makes more sense to use a wax or sealant, I think.
> 
> That said, Moonlight is supposed to be really good to use. I just wish the microfibres could be "saved".
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Nah, i paid about a quid fifty per towel for the ones i used, and i only used 4 for the whole car so just add 6 quid onto the cost of the coating, so far its worth it. For me a full ceramic is a no go as i have no indoor working space or garage but from what i have seen so far i much prefer the finish of the moonlight vs other waxes i have tried and the water beading is better than bsd. Each to their own i guess but ill see how it holds up until april time

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob_Quads

Used paint from alloypaints.com - packs included primer, colour and lacquer as well as scotch pad and 600 grade. For the repair I used Chemical Metal and various grades of sandpaper from 240 to 600. Also used wheel mask covers to make life a bit easier given they were only a few quid each. 
The key is taking your time, not rushing and making sure your primer coat is perfect before moving on. I found the lacquer the hardest challenge, getting a nice coat without runs, found it harder than when previously using proper guns etc


----------



## alfajim

Put some Sonax PNS on a neighbours car, it's really impressing me. Tried cleaning my brothers car, which has it on, the water flys straight off.


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Nah, i paid about a quid fifty per towel for the ones i used, and i only used 4 for the whole car so just add 6 quid onto the cost of the coating, so far its worth it. For me a full ceramic is a no go as i have no indoor working space or garage but from what i have seen so far i much prefer the finish of the moonlight vs other waxes i have tried and the water beading is better than bsd. Each to their own i guess but ill see how it holds up until april time
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Better than BSD? Blimey, must be good.

I'm trying PNS when I next get a chance and topping with BSD. Can't imagine much crazier beading than that and ought to get me through winter. If not there's always Fusso.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Better than BSD? Blimey, must be good.
> 
> I'm trying PNS when I next get a chance and topping with BSD. Can't imagine much crazier beading than that and ought to get me through winter. If not there's always Fusso.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yea, surprised me also as bsd always made me chuckle with its beading but we had a light shower saturday night and when i snuck out of the house to check the beading at 1 in the morning (this cold kept me up, honest), the size of the beads were just incredibly tiny and so evenly spread. Big thumbs up so far. It definitely sheets quicker than bsd anyway, i always found the beads to stay put with bsd upto about 40 or 50mph for the most part until they started to pool, ive found the moonlight tends to sheet everything off within an hour of it stopping raining with the exception of the very flat panels. Ill get a beading shot next time i get chance if car clean enough.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Yea, surprised me also as bsd always made me chuckle with its beading but we had a light shower saturday night and when i snuck out of the house to check the beading at 1 in the morning (this cold kept me up, honest), the size of the beads were just incredibly tiny and so evenly spread. Big thumbs up so far. It definitely sheets quicker than bsd anyway, i always found the beads to stay put with bsd upto about 40 or 50mph for the most part until they started to pool, ive found the moonlight tends to sheet everything off within an hour of it stopping raining with the exception of the very flat panels. Ill get a beading shot next time i get chance if car clean enough.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that'd be cool. I suppose being a ceramic it ought to bead and sheet better, but after you see BSD in action it's hard to imagine anything much better.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, that'd be cool. I suppose being a ceramic it ought to bead and sheet better, but after you see BSD in action it's hard to imagine anything much better.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Beading shot from a downpour weve just had. Tjis is woth about 500 miles travelled since washing aswell as bonfire week and all the fallout, looks pretty clean now after the rain . The beading is only marred by the fact that its sheeting so quickly























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Winter prep on the old mans xf. Full decon and a light single stage polish just using s40 to take out the swirls. I did have a bash at getting the boot lid mint though. before and afrer of boot below plus some reflection shots. Applied fusso all over car apart from boot which i put some moonlight on, be interesting to see difference between boot and roof etc as months go on












































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Odd looks from the neighbours cleaning under the boot and bonnet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner

121DOM said:


> Odd looks from the neighbours cleaning under the boot and bonnet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look great though and cleaner than the outside of my car currently :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

Winter prep all done. Took me over 5 hours but well worth it!

Wheels were cleaned using valetpro bilberry and Carpro trix along with a brush and ez detail brush

BH Autofoam for the pre wash and 2bm wash using Bilt Hamber Autowash.
I then used carpro trix (whilst paintwork was wet) and agitated paintwork using soft applicator. Car was then rinsed and washed again using earlier methods.

I then clayed (1st time ever!) the entire car inc the glass using AG Quick detailer as the lube and then washed the car once more before drying.

Wheels were treated with Gyeon Tire and paintwork was then hand polished using Poorboys black hole.

I then waxed the car using Collonite 915 before buffing. Another coat was added for extra protection. Glass was then treated with Angelwax H2go phew! Door shuts were also cleaned using koch chemie quick detailer.

Let me know what you think





































Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Quick maintenance wash and some works on the glass

Gyeon anti fog on the inside
G1 clear vision on the outside























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Got back from work and only had limited time before darkness set in. This is my sisters severely neglected Fiat 500. No idea when it was last washed but guessing some time ago. The before is through a window and can assure you its much worse than it looks.

APC pre-spray and PW rinse
AS Ultramousse Snowfoam
Rinse and Washed with AF Lather.
Wheels hit with AF iron out.
No signs of any protection at all. Unfortunately car is never hear long enough to get much work done.


----------



## crxftyyy

Making white shine!
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave both cars a wash, will be the last wash at current address so took my time.

Gave mines engine a spruce up aswell as a wipe over inside with some di water and a microfibre. Gave the missus' a coat of bsd. Looking forward to the rain to see what fresh bsd is like compared to moonlight 






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Gave my mates new to him 911 a bit of a gloss enhancement 
Loads of deep stuff in there, clearly been neglected in its previous life, but atleast it's now got some gloss back. 
Beautiful motor though. Hopefully at some point it'll get a proper correction


----------



## nbray67

*Magnetic Kuga v Fireball Fusion*

Having picked up this Kuga last week, I finally got a day to get it winter ready.

Full decon and clay followed by a single stage polish and topped off with Fireball Fusion which I've had for some time but never used it.

The Fireball goes on so so well and comes off just as easy with cure times of 5mins up to 20mins with no issues at all.

The pics don't do the FB justice but in the flesh, it's really enhanced the flake pop of this beaut Ford Magnetic colour.

No before's, just finished shots, excuse the crappy phone pics. BTW, the 3rd pic looks like swirls in the LED light but that's just the metal guards surround my LED inspection lights.


----------



## matty.13

Washed with car chem 1900-1 and incredipad. Polished with scholl s20 and purple pad then refined with Koch m2 with orange pad the panel wiped with Koch wax remover then sealed with tax systems moonlight . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Washed then applied guard n gloss

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

garage_dweller said:


> Washed then applied guard n gloss
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez!

And I thought that the Kuga was a lot of metal!!


----------



## alfajim

put sonax spray and seal on mine last week. washed it today, couldn't keep any water on it. not going to top it up, going to see how long it lasts with weekly washing.


----------



## Droppedit

Performed some more winter prep today on the CLK.

Previously, the paintwork has been chemically decontaminated (but not clayed, as I've not had time to get the polisher on the paint yet . However, its had 2 coats of Angelwax Darkangel, which masks some of the swirls, and should give some protection for winter.

Front wheels off, cleaned with Angelwax Bilberry, tar remover & Bilt Hamber Autowheel. Clayed and 3 coats of wheel wax. Wheel wells cleaned up properly and dressed with Carpro PERL.

Rear's to do probably net weekend if its dry


----------



## Sheffpolo

Gave the leather a clean and condition































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Gave next door neighbours daughters car a wash again and reapplied DetailedOnline Nano sealant - very impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Winters out the shed, washed thoroughly and trying Wax Planet Shell Shock this time round as I'm loving it a lot.


----------



## pxr5

Maintenance wash today and a top up with King of Gloss.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Weekend warrior effort..finished with M&K Boreas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutoGlanz.tech

Some cracking work in this thread, a nice read


----------



## AudiPhil

CharliesTTS said:


> Weekend warrior effort..finished with M&K Boreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That looks stunning!


----------



## 121DOM

A quick coat of Adams Buttery










Also on the underside


















Such a quick and easy product to use 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

pxr5 said:


> Maintenance wash today and a top up with King of Gloss.


Looking good :thumb: I tell my mate he's so lucky to live in Blackpool, I washed his car the other day as it hadn't been washed in a over year and mine looks dirtier than his after about two weeks, promised myself black was a poor move last time due to where i live :lol:


----------



## DanWinfield

Bit too dark for a decent photo but gave mine and the missus' motor a maintenance wash. Mine was filthy so i washed and rinsed it twice to make sure i caught everything before applying some wetcoat

First time using wetcoat, fantastic product.

I did manage to find some nice scratches on front offside bumper and also part of the trim smashed on the front nearside bumper  clearly someone in the carpark who doesnt care that i park 15 miles away for a reason...









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

I gave my car a snow foam and a rinse, and then gave our lasses a full wash, decontamination, wax etc.... Whilst at the same time recording 4 videos!


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Bit too dark for a decent photo but gave mine and the missus' motor a maintenance wash. Mine was filthy so i washed and rinsed it twice to make sure i caught everything before applying some wetcoat
> 
> First time using wetcoat, fantastic product.
> 
> I did manage to find some nice scratches on front offside bumper and also part of the trim smashed on the front nearside bumper  clearly someone in the carpark who doesnt care that i park 15 miles away for a reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Oh dear will they polish out?

Every time I park miles away in a supermarket car park I seem to return to the car to find some pillock parked on my wingmirror. I think some idiots can't park without lining up next to another car, and even then can't judge the distance well enough to leave room to get out afterwards.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Snow foam, washed, Iron X, washed, Clay bar, Compound, Wax, polished glass, trims and tyres. It got dark before I finished so no pics yet!


----------



## Soul boy 68

RandomlySet said:


> I gave my car a snow foam and a rinse, and then gave our lasses a full wash, decontamination, wax etc.... Whilst at the same time recording 4 videos!


How many shredded wheat you had this morning ?


----------



## MBRuss

AudiPhil said:


> Snow foam, washed, Iron X, washed, Clay bar, Compound, Wax, polished glass, trims and tyres. It got dark before I finished so no pics yet!


How the heck do you do all that in one day?! I struggle to do all that and polish a single panel out.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B

De-tar, IronX, clayed, ONR wash, fk1000p on body and wheels.


----------



## RandomlySet

Soul boy 68 said:


> How many shredded wheat you had this morning ?


A small bowl of shreddies actually, and a luke warm coffee.... I dropped our lass of at her mum's, got home, and didn't stop from 10am, until about 4pm! Picked her up at half 4, and then set about editing.... One video edited, and currently uploading!

Now for a snack and a brew.


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Oh dear will they polish out?
> 
> Every time I park miles away in a supermarket car park I seem to return to the car to find some pillock parked on my wingmirror. I think some idiots can't park without lining up next to another car, and even then can't judge the distance well enough to leave room to get out afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Well the trim just needs replacing, the panel doesnt appear to be damaged thankfully. Not sure about the scratch, if nothing else it will reduce significantly i think, heres hoping for a few dry sunny days over the xmas break so i can have a stab at it.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s

Sick of having an Awfull outside windscreen marks. So tried using this barkeeper friend for the first time.

Also got some soft 99 king of gloss weeks ago and not used it. So as the bonnet got wet decided to wash the bonnet down with some apc mix. And waxed half of it to see the results over the week. Really soft easy to apply wax.

Then carried on using my rotary on a practice bonnet I have in my garage.


----------



## MBRuss

I just washed the car, applied Hydro2, and then gave a wipe down with BSD to remove any streaks.

Also tried some new Sonax tyre gel and tyre shine spray that I bought recently.

Car looks much better now having been coated in mud and bird poop for the last few weeks.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Gave mine a quick once over, BH autofoam through pump sprayer, then ONR wash, dried using BSD diluted at 50/50. Quick wipe over windows with G1.


----------



## andy__d

full on snow foam, wash, wheels faces + barrels cleaned, nice pressure wash rinse then got my "new toy" out to test (play with)

Detailed online nano sealant

the car has AG UHD on it, so it got rinsed to get it wet, nano sealant applied and pressure washed off





it Rained good and properly as i was finishing the rinse off of the nano sealant, so i popped back when the rain had stopped to take those photos, it had gone dark by then

Ridiculously easy to apply, the sheeting + beading was silly levels . I dried a bit of the roof at the boot end to see the gloss, even by the garage/outdoor lights im impressed with the look of it


----------



## AudiPhil

MBRuss said:


> How the heck do you do all that in one day?! I struggle to do all that and polish a single panel out.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It was a full on day! I'm fortunate the paintwork is in good condition. I'd like to have spent a bit more time polishing but I knew I had to get the wax on whilst it was still light. It will be spring time before I get another chance to give it a good going over. Having a good plan of what you intend to do and a timescale of each task helps. Also having all the gear you need and cloths etc to hand and ready to go. :detailer:


----------



## Mitch8

Tried out some new products over the weekend



















Then tried out Fusso Coat from Polished Bliss


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Oh dear will they polish out?
> 
> Every time I park miles away in a supermarket car park I seem to return to the car to find some pillock parked on my wingmirror. I think some idiots can't park without lining up next to another car, and even then can't judge the distance well enough to leave room to get out afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Excuse the dirty car after only a 15 mile drive but you can see the damage. Bmw have quoted me 40 quid for replacement trim and i think the scratch will mpstly come out... Good job i enjoy it eh.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## WookieCookies

Little Iron Out action on my R32. Gotta love those OEM German pads and all their dust!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster

WookieCookies said:


> Little Iron Out action on my R32. Gotta love those OEM German pads and all their dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Change to ceramic pads?


----------



## WookieCookies

mikster said:


> Change to ceramic pads?


This is true.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

WookieCookies said:


> This is true.


how do you tell what composition different brake pads are? places like ECP do not make it clear what youre getting. 'Are those more expensive Brembo pads any different to stock, what about the 'yellow stuff' that cost a pretty penny'.

Seemingly if you go onto any specialst parts website, the price skyrockets, ie demontweeks or dcperformance.


----------



## MBRuss

WookieCookies said:


> This is true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What's the deal with ceramic pads then? Never really come across them, but a reduction in mess on the wheels would be nice, as long as there aren't any drawbacks in other areas (like super squeaky brakes or something).


----------



## WookieCookies

Im not really sure I have heard they dust up less and the various comounds may bite harder than others.Other than that I lack knowledge on the subject.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5

Full decon and winter prep on my wife's Q2 today. Used AG UHD wax for the first time. What a lovely wax to use.


----------



## PugIain

Washed the car, then went out and got it covered in muck again.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Used ODK new wax today (being released in january now)

Super easy to use and I hope the pics show the finish adequately





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Slightly different to my usual post, new Winter steed, a Cannondale carbon synapse disc. Washed, tar remover to take off sticky residue from stickers, u pol and a polish with s20 by hand. Upol again and then a coat of gyeon rim which i had spare. Should see off the worst of the ****e i think. May give it a coat of moonlight over the top. Its a lovely colour in the sun!
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch8

Cleaned an X3 and applied Fusso for over the winter until I can machine it. 

It had some paintwork done to the front passenger door recently


----------



## pxr5

Day off yesterday, but today back to cleaning lol. Only a maintenance wash and top up with BSD/V07 - had to rinse the ice off before I could start though. That's it now until the NY (unless my son and his gf want theirs doing next lol):


----------



## padhinbed

Washed, dried and treated the F01 to a coat of FK1000 ready for winter. Alloys need abit of work so they just got a coat of BSD. Plan is to use BSD now till spring after each wash to keep the FK topped up. Interior later this afternoon!

Love how Fk1000 is so easy to use yet gives impressive results.


----------



## v_r_s

Apc soak
Pw
2 bucket clean
Gave a quick panel wipe down
Applied new soft 99 king of gloss. 
Left this to long to haze or to much product as it actually froze on had to get a hair dryer to warm it to get rid of loads of excess. Think to much and a quick drop in temp ruined it. Was an Awfull job in the end. 

Hopefully worth it though


----------



## GleemSpray

None.

Had plans to clean and apply another coat of FK1000p, but currently the weather is sleet and strong winds. Weather app says "1c, 35km winds, Real Feel - 8"

Meh! 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Horrible weather here and the forecast ain't too good either. 

Tried to free up the track rod end on my girlfriends 206, after 1.5 hours in 2C and rain me and my dad gave up. It moves a whole 1/4 turn now!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Gave the vixxer a really quick maintenance wash today but now pouring with rain


----------



## djberney

Don't think of it as rain think of it as an extra rinse!


----------



## pxr5

Well I said the other day in this thread that doing my wife's car would be the last this year. Except I offered to do my son's a his gf's cars. So today, out with all the gear again to do her little 02 mini. Just a good clean, decon and some fusso dark coat applied. Got my sons to do on Wednesday lol. THEN that's it:


----------



## pxr5

That's it. 4 cars all done in a week. I was knackered doing this one today, my age is catching up with me. So a full decon, hand polish and wearing AG UHD wax again. Also all 4 cars have had their interiors done too. Now I'm definitley done for Xmas, time for merriment lol:


----------



## AudiPhil

Well done they look stunning!


----------



## camerashy

Hard work but the results speak for themselves great job.


----------



## Mikej857

Have the skip a quivk wash and tried the autoglanz prism, very happy with the results





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d

The brother in law parked his runabout/ town car outside the house today and went in on the train,
being me





and seeing that + the insides

it got a dyson applied to the insides, some oil marks taken out the drivers mat, glass cleaned inside, dash cleaned.

Snowfoamed & brushes round the nooks & crannies,, 2 bucket wash inc shuts, Tar removal, washed again (cheated, i snow foamed it and worked that in with clean mitt+brushes,) Door rubbers gummiflage'd ,, then detailed onlines Nano sealant applied and pressure washed off,

i didnt have the time to get it clayed, and a coat of wax applied But







is what he found when he collected it, i Did get time to give the windscreen a deep polish with AG Glass polish after drying the car from the Nano sealant application.

All the gloss comes from the nano sealant, as well as the insane beading ..
happy bro in law


----------



## CharliesTTS

Not strictly detailing but in preparation for the next couple of days..I put the rock awnings gazebo up..rain is forecast!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

That's a lovely set-up Charles TTS and well stocked garage!


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the engine bay a clean even if it is a disappointing sea of cheap ford plastic

Then went proper OCD and had it up on stands to polish the stainless exhaust not a fun job but very rewarding





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

AudiPhil said:


> That's a lovely set-up Charles TTS and well stocked garage!


Cheers Phil..looking forward to a couple of days sorting the car out! :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks

Did a 1.2 Clio Billabong as a favour for a mate whose stepson is getting it for Xmas as his first car! Will fire up a few pics tomorrow, but it was.
Washed 
Fallout and tar removed 
Dried
Machined with Porter Cable with Megs Paint Cleaner followed by Zephyr AIO, and a coat of CG Blacklight. Waxed with Naviwax and then taken home to be finished tomorrow..... few more bits to do, but the headlights have gone from milky to clear with VP3 and AF 1 so nice result!

Hopefully he’ll enjoy the freshened up look of glossy black paint!


----------



## AS_BO

sbrocks said:


> Did a 1.2 Clio Billabong as a favour for a mate whose stepson is getting it for Xmas as his first car! Will fire up a few pics tomorrow, but it was.
> Washed
> Fallout and tar removed
> Dried
> Machined with Porter Cable with Megs Paint Cleaner followed by Zephyr AIO, and a coat of CG Blacklight. Waxed with Naviwax and then taken home to be finished tomorrow..... few more bits to do, but the headlights have gone from milky to clear with VP3 and AF 1 so nice result!
> 
> Hopefully he'll enjoy the freshened up look of glossy black paint!


All my mates had these! Great car back around 2003/4 ish. Had loads of spec for the money!


----------



## Cookies

sbrocks said:


> Did a 1.2 Clio Billabong as a favour for a mate whose stepson is getting it for Xmas as his first car! Will fire up a few pics tomorrow, but it was.
> Washed
> Fallout and tar removed
> Dried
> Machined with Porter Cable with Megs Paint Cleaner followed by Zephyr AIO, and a coat of CG Blacklight. Waxed with Naviwax and then taken home to be finished tomorrow..... few more bits to do, but the headlights have gone from milky to clear with VP3 and AF 1 so nice result!
> 
> Hopefully he'll enjoy the freshened up look of glossy black paint!


I bet he will be delighted with that, mate. Looking forward to the pics!!!

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Started out wanting to do a maintenance wash in under 30 mins. 

When I was doing the shuts I remembered I wanted to get the roof rail trims off to remove some white polish marks. So I did that and found a massive amount of junk in the roof channels. 
Like an idiot, I rinsed it forwards and it all ended up in the engine bay!
So I ended up cleaning the channels out with a detailing brush and the same with the bay, while I was at it I did all of the engine bay plastic covers. 
Then finished off the normal wash, then turned my attention to the roof trims, which were actually very easy to do with AG vinyl and trim gel, it made a really nice satin black finish and seemed to deal with the white marks easily.

After that I decided to break out the megs tyre gel as the left front tyre was starting to look grey when it dried and the other plastics were all looking good. It's actually only the 2nd time I've used the megs and I picked it up in August/September so very impressed with that. 

In the end it took 2.5 hours, but the family were out for most of that time so all good.


----------



## Mikej857

Yesterday I decided to buts the bullet and do the underside of the bonnet and the boot shut that have been done since I purchased the car over 2 years ago

Being a 3 year old car I wasn't expecting it to be too difficult bit of apc I'll be golden, how wrong was I, I ended up breaking out the carpro fixer on a small pad to get all the grime off the underside of the bonnet but it was well worth it

Quivk brush down of the plastics in the bay and an application of obsession Nero and the sea of plastic looked clean

I then thought sod it in going to town so stuck it up on stands and polished the stainless exhaust

I will admit to being pleasantly surprised by the water behaviour of the new autoglanz prizm it really in remarkable given its a simple spray and wipe product and I can be round the whole car in minutes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Just had time for a wheel clean, snow foam, rinse, shampoo dry then applied some M&K Wax+.Then I gave the windscreen a good going over with CarPro Ceriglass with one of their rayon polishing pads. The screen was covered in wiper blade marks and is looking heaps better now but the real test will be the next time I drive at night as the light really showed the marks up. Then a spruce up of the tyres and plastics.


----------



## DanWinfield

Full interior detail. DI water wipedown of dash and controls. Carpets hoovered and cleaned with turtle wax. Leather cleaned with Dr Leather fluid and then treated with Dr leather Dye lock. Before and after of leather below.

































































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

No pics, sadly, but I washed the Mrs' car on Saturday, including de-iron, and then applied Sonax PNS. However, there was so much moisture in the air that I couldn't get the car to dry. The PNS seemed to set OK, but was quite streaky the next day.

Then Sunday washed mine and the Mrs arrived home from taking a friend and the little 'uns to a toddlers' Xmas party.

This friend must have rubbed her hands in butter before getting in the wife's car because there were greasy fingerprints everywhere she'd been.

So to get rid of the fingerprints and PNS streaks I rewashed her car and applied CarPro Hydro2 to both cars, then dried with a leaf blower and finished up with a BSD wipe down to catch any remaining drips, then applied Sonax tyre gel to the tyres of both cars and gave them both a vacuum.

Both looking very nice now, if I do say so myself.


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Today I had a play with a few household products to stop windows steaming up










Video coming Thursday.


----------



## MBRuss

RandomlySet said:


> Today I had a play with a few household products to stop windows steaming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video coming Thursday.


Good stuff. I tried the Rain X fog repellant and it did nothing. If anything it made things worse because the inside of the windscreen just seemed dripping wet, rather than foggy.

Will be good to see if you found anything worthwhile.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

See, that's why I've never bought it before. I just assumed the water would turn to droplets. Like, it has to go somewhere surely.


----------



## matty.13

Wash with gyeon bathe essence, fantastic product.
Then wipe down with carpro elixir and great product 
The result
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

RandomlySet said:


> See, that's why I've never bought it before. I just assumed the water would turn to droplets. Like, it has to go somewhere surely.


Exactly. The moisture doesn't just vanish. That said, I watched a YouTube video of somebody trying a load of different things (ChrisFix maybe) and some things seemed to work better than others.

Would also be interesting to see what happens if the inside of the glass is coated with regular Rain X or a similar product meant for exterior use.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

I was going to use regular rain x the other day, but decided to venture to Halfords for the proper anti fog stuff :lol:


----------



## MBRuss

Let us know what your testing reveals. Fog can be a PITA in winter months.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Check the video on Thursday :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Had a good crack at it today. I had 2 scratches to renive and some trim i wanted to replace afyer the clean. 
Wheels given a full clean
Pre wash with greenstar
Autofoam
Rinse
Changed broken trim
Foamed again whilst washing for extra lubrication
2bw
Rinse + sheeted off with hose
Blew out door creases etc with leaf blower
Dried remainder of spots using bsd.
Upol area around scratches and used s3 in purple followed by s40 on honey pad. 
Reapplied moonlight to areas polished.
Tyres dressed









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

I had a set of spark plugs to fit to the new car so gave it a spruce up under the bonnet, plenty more cleaning to do but good to make a start 








Then cleaned, refinished, conditioned and sealed the seats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gargreen7

Today I tackled the mountains of white grease the boffin at Suzuki covered my hinges in before I picked the car up

Here's two of the four doors.


----------



## gargreen7

Sorry about the size, I’m not too sure what i’ve Done there.


----------



## minimadmotorman

Just a wash on the old bus for the first time since October (apart from the wheels as they were new on earlier this month and ceramic coated). Pass me the beer!

BH AutoFoam
VP Shampoo
VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 1:4
KKD Tartastic
KKD Purity X
Dried then dressed with a bit of Koch Chemie FSE where required and Auto Glym Vinyl and Rubber.
Tyres dressed with good old megs endurance.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

gargreen7 said:


> Sorry about the size, I'm not too sure what i've Done there.


That's a lovely looking Suzuki you have.:thumb:


----------



## gargreen7

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's a lovely looking Suzuki you have.:thumb:


Thanks very much. It's my second of this ZC32S generation and also had a ZC31S. It's a bit of a love affair.


----------



## RandomlySet

MBRuss said:


> Let us know what your testing reveals. Fog can be a PITA in winter months.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





MBRuss said:


> Exactly. The moisture doesn't just vanish. That said, I watched a YouTube video of somebody trying a load of different things (ChrisFix maybe) and some things seemed to work better than others.
> 
> Would also be interesting to see what happens if the inside of the glass is coated with regular Rain X or a similar product meant for exterior use.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





MBRuss said:


> Good stuff. I tried the Rain X fog repellant and it did nothing. If anything it made things worse because the inside of the windscreen just seemed dripping wet, rather than foggy.
> 
> Will be good to see if you found anything worthwhile.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Video now live guys


----------



## MBRuss

RandomlySet said:


> Video now live guys


Nice one. Will give it a watch.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

The juke got it's first major clean in a scarily long time! 
Wheels with AF revolution 
PW rinse, 
BH Autofoam 
PW rinse
HD Valeting foam 
PW rinse 
2BM wash with RRC shampoo 
BH Korrosol 
KKD tar remover 
Clay 
Dry (towel and air) 
Detailed Online glaze (review to follow later)
Dodo juice white diamond wax!

First time using a dodo wax, no idea why! It was a dream to use! 
I forgot to take any plastic dressing or any tyre dressing so excuse it looking unfinished, it basically is! Lol
The main thing is the paint had a decon and a coat of wax ready for the new years crud weather


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Maint wash and first go of Wax Planet Shell Shock as spray on/rinse off, very impressive.


----------



## Joel93

Did a full decon and then sealed a friends car in menzerna power lock so I can keep an eye on how long it lasts.


----------



## Odysseus

Barely qualifies as detailing, but I pressure washed off the wife’s Prius, polar blast snowfoamed it, then enlisted the help of my keen five year old in using the hosepipe attached brush(!) he proudly got me for Christmas to give it a scrub. We then used the bladed squeegee(!) Christmas present to get the water off.

In my defence the paintwork is already swirled to death and I’m selling this car soon. The hosepipe brush and squeegee won’t be going anywhere near my Lexus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Odysseus said:


> Barely qualifies as detailing, but I pressure washed off the wife's Prius, polar blast snowfoamed it, then enlisted the help of my keen five year old in using the hosepipe attached brush(!) he proudly got me for Christmas to give it a scrub. We then used the bladed squeegee(!) Christmas present to get the water off.
> 
> In my defence the paintwork is already swirled to death and I'm selling this car soon. The hosepipe brush and squeegee won't be going anywhere near my Lexus!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, gifts from non-detailers!

We do secret Santa every year in work and one of the guys in work got me a Halfords kit of different things (our budget is £10 and 3 or 4 things were included in the pack, to give you an idea of the quality we're talking about).

He asked if I'd used it about a year later. I didn't have the heart to tell him I hadn't.

In the end I used the shampoo for the wheels and gave the other bits away.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Spent the day at a friend of a friend's house detailing an Audi S3 whilst I recorded some video...


----------



## samm

The boot lid had some fine scratches in the top, so I cut cut them with Koch Chemie 8.02 on a Rupes yellow pad, and refined with Sonax Final Finish on a Rupes white pad.

Wiped down with Gyeon Prep and coated with 2 coats of Kamikaze ISM Coat.

Cars not being used for a week, so it will have plenty of time to cure.


----------



## Blueberry

My car hadn't been washed in a month. Was looking a bit riffy !


----------



## Mikej857

Have the dustbin a quick clean after fitting a quick shift thing that was its usual knuckle scrapping due to ford cramming so much in such a small space

The usual wash using obsession, Crystal, blizzard, purify, purge and renegade on the wheels ready for a layer of infinity wax ghost sealant

Finished with a layer of a limited jays wax extreme wax which as you can see is a lovely wax but it's a bugger to get onto the applicator but a new and improved version is due soon to sort this small issue as it is small when it's so easy to use once its applied






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Blueberry said:


> My car hadn't been washed in a month. Was looking a bit riffy !


Black cars are a nightmare to keep clean BUT MY GOD do they look good when they are :thumb:


----------



## Galley

Last proper wash of the Ceed before it goes to the dealers as a trade in.

Shame the dealers grit monkey will no doubt wash it with a dropped sponge once they get their hands on it.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Spent the last couple of days on my step-daughters Peugeot..hadn't been cleaned since she brought it in July..due to her work commitments and locality!

Actually dirtier than it looks!



















Gave it a citrus pre wash followed by raceglaze pink snow foam










2bm and Then a decontamination (Bear Car care Eradicate/Angelwax Nemesis) and a clay










Another 2bm and dried, then polished with detailed on line ceramic polish and finished with their Surreal wax


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

CharliesTTS said:


> Another 2bm and dried, then polished with detailed on line ceramic polish and finished with their Surreal wax


Whats your impression of DOs Ceramic Polish? Did it feel like it had much cut? Much filling ability? Im right in thinking its an AIO?


----------



## Fairtony

Blueberry said:


>


I love the gloss on those tyres, what product did you use?


----------



## CharliesTTS

Fairtony said:


> Whats your impression of DOs Ceramic Polish? Did it feel like it had much cut? Much filling ability? Im right in thinking its an AIO?


The paint was in good condition so I wasn't looking for anything aggressive..I used scholl purple pad to take out a few minor scratches..then the honey pads all over! I did ask DOL for their advise prior to starting..they told me it has some cut and will finish down..which it did!

Not sure of any filling capabilities though.

Thought I'd just say that the wax was really easy to use!


----------



## RandomlySet

Yes, the wax is amazing..... We did a review on it a couple of weeks ago


----------



## PugIain

Hosed bod poo off the car.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

RandomlySet said:


> Yes, the wax is amazing..... We did a review on it a couple of weeks ago
> 
> DetailedOnline Surreal Ceramic SiO2 Wax Review - YouTube


Yes, thanks..I saw that and enjoyed it! :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

Fairtony said:


> I love the gloss on those tyres, what product did you use?


It's Gyeon Tire. One of my favourites


----------



## alfajim

Washed glc, v40, xc90 and a fiesta. 
Bsd'd dried.


----------



## Fairtony

Blueberry said:


> It's Gyeon Tire. One of my favourites


I didn't realise that Gyeon Tyre was that glossy!


----------



## Norder

Got a new car last weekend and the previous owner wasn't much for exhaust cleaning so I gave them a polish yesterday :buffer:- They've come up pretty well considering, but there is some pitting and damage/flaking to the plating. Oh well guess it gives me an excuse to get a aftermarket one fitted!:thumb:

Before the polish

















And after some Autoglym Metal polish and a bit of elbow grease!


----------



## Dave50

Gave the fezzer some love, washed and finished off with SiO2, wheels coated with raceglaze, pleased with the results. Not the best light for taking pictures










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

I was going to leave the car until the weekend, but then yesterday I realised that the car was booked in for its first service today, so I gave it a quick wash and vacuum.





































Ignore the time on the dash cam, it's still an hour fast..... It'll be the correct time in a few months :lol:


----------



## iCraig

I just vacuumed and cleaned/dressed the interior of the wife's C-Max.

Tomorrow, I'll hopefully get a wash done on it and waxed too.


----------



## Commander2874

Lovely looking st that


Mikej857 said:


> Have the dustbin a quick clean after fitting a quick shift thing that was its usual knuckle scrapping due to ford cramming so much in such a small space
> 
> The usual wash using obsession, Crystal, blizzard, purify, purge and renegade on the wheels ready for a layer of infinity wax ghost sealant
> 
> Finished with a layer of a limited jays wax extreme wax which as you can see is a lovely wax but it's a bugger to get onto the applicator but a new and improved version is due soon to sort this small issue as it is small when it's so easy to use once its applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Gave the CTR a clean a week back along with the newly fitted spoiler with a carbon fibre blade.

BH Autofoam for prewash
2bm wash using Carpro reset
Car towel dried and glass cleaned with
Gyeon glass
Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tire
Glass sealed with Angelwax h2go
Paintwork given a once over with my ech20 + reload mix qd.












































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

I nearly gave my winter runabout more than a safety clean!!

Thankfully I came to my senses and left it as a half assssed job instead...

The joyfulness was over quickly and I headed back to the pub where it's safe away from cleaning materials...


----------



## DetailedOnline

CharliesTTS said:


> Spent the last couple of days on my step-daughters Peugeot..hadn't been cleaned since she brought it in July..due to her work commitments and locality!
> 
> Actually dirtier than it looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a citrus pre wash followed by raceglaze pink snow foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2bm and Then a decontamination (Bear Car care Eradicate/Angelwax Nemesis) and a clay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another 2bm and dried, then polished with detailed on line ceramic polish and finished with their Surreal wax


Looking good mate, Let us know how the surreal wax holds up :thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

Eventually got out to wax the car after 7 days of flu...started off a full decon on boxing day...then I was hit with the flu and still suffering. But trying to get active again.

So, managed to bag myself some AG UHD was, so since the car is garaged and remained untouched since the decon, I gave the car a dust down, wipe down with IPA and 2 coats of UHD wax. I must say, I have went away from AG product in recent years, but this wax is lovely to use and very rewarding in the results dept.

Gave the inside a spruce up also, hoover and wipe down of the plastic, nothing too much needed as I usually keep on top of it.


----------



## Mikej857

Usual weekly wash with Obsession wax Crystal as a pre wash, Blizzard and Purify then comes the hard part for me, which wax as I have one or 2 to choose from.....today was an ODK Envious day that Dan sent me a sample of with a previous order, I really cannot wait for Dan to release this at the end of the month, its an absolute joy to use, on my little fiesta I can apply it to the whole car and its still a breeze to remove and the gloss is immense and that scent is well if I could I'd bottle it and use it as aftershave 

From a previous layer the water behaviour is glorious also

Wheels give a coat of infinity wax ghost and tyres dressed with obsession Nero

I will admit when I started the sun was shining and it looked warmish but by the time id finished the sun had deserted me and it was freezing cold so a typical day really 






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Time to try out the Screwfix rechargeable lights with a dark detail.

Used Wax Planner 7 below and then a 2bw with Autoglym UHD Shampoo for the first time which smelt great, made the mitt glide and made lots of suds even with my hard water. Wanted to get a wax on but was to cold/misty so went with carpro Hydro2.































Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Oh and the neighbours enjoyed standing at the window watching me. I'm sure they were impressed with my detailing skills, nothing to do with him over the road totally loosing the plot. 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

First wash for 2 months  Finished with a little protection top up of Carpro Hydro2.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Jesus, that's low. Is it on air? Otherwise you must have very flat roads where you live!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Barbel330 said:


> First wash for 2 months  Finished with a little protection top up of Carpro Hydro2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have that on display at Waxstock? Looks similar to the one that was there

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

No I've never taken it to any shows. It's used everyday for my work as a smart repairer.

Yes it's on air suspension 👍


----------



## MBRuss

Barbel330 said:


> No I've never taken it to any shows. It's used everyday for my work as a smart repairer.
> 
> Yes it's on air suspension


Next question: have you ever had to smart repair your own van because it's so low?! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbel330

I have but nothing to do with being too low. More to do with 2 separate old women driving into it outside my house 🙄


----------



## MBRuss

Barbel330 said:


> I have but nothing to do with being too low. More to do with 2 separate old women driving into it outside my house


Yikes. Get some bollards!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

MBRuss said:


> Yikes. Get some bollards!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


He's obviously got some to have a van that low. :lol:

Stunning bit of kit to be fair.


----------



## footfistart

EZ care care products off of amazon: snow foam lance, five litres of snow foam, shampoo and wash mitt for 35.95 posted. Not sure if the deal was still on. I found it via instagram 

Ryan 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Front and rear lights out changing some bulbs to led so why not make the opening ***** and span, had an opportunity to clean bit of the engine bay you cant get to normally with the lights in

Also measured up the new chrome pieces that won't be staying chrome they are off for some water transfer work






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey

Cleaning the glass in the back of a coupe, not fun ! Cant been properly clean glass though :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

Too wet to work on the cars unfortunately so made this for my Adams collection of products. Was going to buy the Adams bottle holder but they're always out of stock, I'd also need 2 and I'd need to spray them black to match the garage.

Couple of the spray heads are different and that's making me itch 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Maintenance wash and my first use of my new wheel woolies and Gyeon Wet Coat.

Used the Forensic Detailing method with wet coat and used very very little, but the results seem extremely good!


----------



## MBRuss

I gave mine a quick (for me) wash using my new Mesto pump sprayer with a Power Maxed snow foam sample that came with it. Seemed to work well, though the car was not too bad to begin with.

Also used my new Detail Factory super soft detailing brushes, and Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.

Finished off with a BSD wipe down and used a bit of Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish on the tail pipes, then tried out the Soft99 Super Splash that I've had for ages but not used, on the top of the bootlid.

Also put a bit of Sonax tyre gel on the tyres, which was very impressive the last time I used it.

Will try to get pics tomorrow once it's light again.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car a clean up and topped it with soft 99..water block.very impressed with this product,spreads like it's liquid and is a breeze to remove.it also left the paint lookin just about the best I have ever seen it,beading fantastic too
















Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Water Block! That's the one. It says "super splash"on the tin, so I forget the proper name.

That's what's on the top of my bootlid.

A couple of dark pics from the car park today.

Not bad for a brown repmobile, I reckon.























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

After buying a new (to me) car a few weeks ago I've made a start on getting it tidied up, today I had a go at removing 13years of excessive grease from the door hinges, polished and coated the door shuts.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Not today but spent yesterday morning stripping my boot down to body shell after a 5L bottle of surfex I'd mixed decided to leak and flood the whole place. My spare wheel well turned into a swimming pool! Took a while to get all the carpets dry with a hair dryer I can tell you. To make sure I got all the moisture out of the car I left the boot exposed and back seats down while I ran the car with blowers on full and max heat awpith AC on. Left it like that for maybe 30mins and everything was bone dry after.

After that adventure it was on to a maintenance wash in the afternoon. The wheels got hit with BH auto-wheel and then megs gold class for a deeper clean. They're currently unprotected but the whole car will be getting FK1000P in the next week or so.

The body got BH auto-foam via pump sprayer, 2BM with BH auto-wash and dried with a mix of BSD/PB spray&shine. Attached a little photo of the beading from the bonnet, just for fun!


----------



## MBRuss

Maybe put some BSD in the boot in case something gets spilled again!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Detailing done today - shower screen ! Gave it a wipe down with some Nano Sealant 

Not stopped raining (and it's windy as well so driving it) since Friday night - have some more DetailedOnline stuff I want to try out and just can't get out there...


----------



## olliewills

MBRuss said:


> Maybe put some BSD in the boot in case something gets spilled again!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Or drill an extra few drainage holes! There was some of that thick, recycled, insulation material under the spare wheel well and it had soaked up more water for its size than I'd expect from some of my drying towels!


----------



## scooobydont

Just a maintenance wash, coli is still holding on just. I also tried carpro perl on my tyres, must say, very nice product.


----------



## robtech

used my rupes ibred to paint correct a cannondale hooligan cycle then coated with ag uhd wax was very impressed with the result and didnt even have to leave my sofa.


----------



## MBRuss

robtech said:


> used my rupes ibred to paint correct a cannondale hooligan cycle then coated with ag uhd wax was very impressed with the result and didnt even have to leave my sofa.


Lol, not married then?! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fairtony

In true obsessive behaviour, I gave the car a topup clean, 3 days after its last one, so it would go to the mechanic looking Fresh!

Used a few products I'm really loving right now. First is EZ - Sub Zero. An alkaline show foam that does have a slight notable effect on LSPs. But has some lovely thick foam, long long dwell time and some fantastic cleaning power.

Second is EZ - InstaGloss. Weird product this is. It's a wet apply touchless quick wax/gloss booster. For economics, I put 100ml in a mesto sprayer and made it up to 1.25L and sprayed it over the car. Left for a few mins to dwell and bond. Then jet wash off with some nutty beading, and a nice glossy finish. 


















I really should do a full review on InstaGloss. It is a real hidden gem in my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Fairtony said:


> EZ - InstaGloss. Weird product this is. It's a wet apply touchless quick wax/gloss booster. For economics, I put 100ml in a mesto sprayer and made it up to 1.25L and sprayed it over the car. Left for a few mins to dwell and bond. Then jet wash off with some nutty beading, and a nice glossy finish.


Sounds a lot like Wet Coat, which I tried for the first time this weekend. Now I want it to rain


----------



## Fairtony

Cyclonetog said:


> Sounds a lot like Wet Coat, which I tried for the first time this weekend. Now I want it to rain


It's wax/polymer based, so the science is a little difference. I personally find it has a different look aswell. . You can be used as a spray on drying aid, used through a foam Lance or even added straight to the shampoo bucket.

But WetCoat is my all-time-great favourite product for ease of use, wow factor, water performance, glassy look. And for me atleast it's pretty slick.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Simple polish with Meguiar's D151 PRC. I love how this product is still relevant today


----------



## A&J

@Sunnyboy

Burn gas kick a$$ :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick clean to get the salt off























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

First wash in 2 weeks. Amazing how filthy it ended up being sat on the drive for a week and a half with a few showers. Looks nice again now though for 5 minutes at least.

Wheels washed
BH autofoamed
Rinse
Re foamed for additional lube..
2bw
Rinse and dried.
Blew all nooks n crannies with leaf blower
Applied wetcoat using forensic detailing method









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

...and the snow is now beading on it nicely 









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

I detailed the shower and added the monthly coat of Detailedonline Nano Sealant to it!


----------



## Andyblue

rojer386 said:


> I detailed the shower and added the monthly coat of Detailedonline Nano Sealant to it!


Works great doesn't it


----------



## DanWinfield

Snow has melted nicely, hopefully still cleanish after it dries up
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Thpught i may aswell finish tje job and gove the interior a detail, just di water and soft mf used, and the engine bay given a tidy up.






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Was planning to get some done but it was -5c here last night so everything is frozen solid.


----------



## MBRuss

Ran out for a couple of hours and gave the car a quick wash. Threw a bit of Rain X on the back and side windows and despite having an awful headache wanted to have a play with the Double Speed Wax that I got for Xmas, so chucked some on the bonnet and front wings quickly.

Went on super smooth, though it's on top of BSD and it was very lightly raining, so not ideal circumstances for application.

Will try to grab pics in the morning and see how the DSW looks.

I also used my Adams Detailer/BSD mix for the first time. Smells nice, though weird, because it's a mixture of two strong scents! Went on super easy and felt really smooth under the towel.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Well ive done the good deed for the week today.

I wanted to give the missus' car a wash and fresh coat of bsd but it was secretly wanting to get rid of the mucky rain / snow prints on mine also. I took the opportunity to ask the neighbours if they wanted theirs doing also as they were looking neglected.

Must say it wasnt as bad as i thought washing 4 cars at once and i thoroughly enjoyed myself

Wheels given a quick going over on the focus and alfa (mine were still spotless so just jet washed em) then some bh autofoam applied to all 4.

Rinsed off all and gave mine a very quick wash and rinsed, then the focus wash and rinse, then the alfa and lastly the colt. The alfa was minging so i applied some more snow foam for extra lube. It was evident that neither of the neighbours cars had any protection on them so once i had sheeted and dried mine and the missus' i dried the alfa and the colt. I then applied some poorboys qd+ to the alfa to get some gloss back. Gave the focus another coat of bsd and blacked all the tyres. Should be interwsting first time it rains to see bsd vs wetcoat vs poorboys.

Alfa paint has definitely seen better days and i can tell a few panels have had a respray but it looked a million times bettet once i had finished.

4 hours well spent and neighbours well happy 

Some before, during and afters.


























































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Well done and good deed, would have brought mine round if I had known.


----------



## MBRuss

Bugger, forgot to take a pic of mine before driving it. At Halfords picking up some Autoglym UHD wax on offer now. Here's a couple I just took.

Gave the tyres a dress with Sonax tyre gel and used some Autoglym SRP to get rid of some overspray smudges left from when the rear end had some minor repair work done.

Looking much better now.
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Gave the front wheels of my civic a deep clean and a fresh application of FK1000P. Also dressed the tyres with two coats of Z16. Need to get the backs done now and then it'll be okay for the next few months of winter weather.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Done the opposite of detailing today...

Took our boy up to the forrest, parked in a forestry commission car park and the roads are minging at the moment so it's the most dirty it's been since I picked it up in July.

Away hobbying next Sunday, so potentially its going to look this way for 2 weeks yet


----------



## Andyblue

Did wife's car and next-door neighbours daughters Polo again...

Bit nippy today though


----------



## iCraig

Did a maintenance wash on my Focus.

Snow foamed with a BH AF/Green star mix, followed by AG Pure Shampoo then used up my last of the aqua wax before I buy 5ltrs of AG Express Wax.


----------



## alfajim

Did the old man's fiesta. Washed and bsd'd, tyres dressed and windows cleaned. Needs a vacuum inside but I'm not keen on doing interiors.


----------



## Mikej857

Have the old girl a quick clean because I wanted to use the test pot from a custom wax I'm having ODK blend for me

Gave it the usual wash using obsession wax crystal as a pre wash, purify shampoo and vision on the glass and Nero on the tyres

It wasn't too bad, didn't manage to get a moosh full of freezing water this week which was nice























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Just a maintenance wash, the first after 2 layers of AG UHD Wax. I used the accompanying shampoo, which to be honest is the first AG shampoo I have ever used and liked. I was actually prepared to pass it on if I am honest, but its a keeper.

Tyres finished off with CG natural tyre dressing (not shown, forgot as I was in a hurry) and a wipe down of the interior plastic etc. using a new product I bought locally at market, which is excellent also.

Pictures not showing the best quality if I am honest, I was in a hurry to get this done and dusted so I could then rewire my garage sockets.


----------



## olliewills

I changed two blown headlight bulbs in my colleagues Chevrolet Lacetti during lunch today. Not sure how long she'd been driving around without dipped lights but it's all sorted for her now using some spare bulbs I had hidden away.

I may have inadvertently rubbed some of the dirt of the lenses when refitting them, that counts as detailing right?


----------



## Fairtony

Quick wash of the Mrs car today. It had been over a month. And had to get it done before she went work. Never washed a car that's frosty to start off with. 
The beading was actually on-point considering it was a month old and very dirty.









(This is before washing!) Just another reason I love Gyeon WetCoat so much.

Then I quickly cleaned the windows of my courtesy car. Whole car was an embarrassment inside and out. But I'm not cleaning their car for them. I will however clean the glass so I can actually safely drive the thing. EZ Car Care's Gecko (hydrophobic glass cleaner) did a real number. Had to have a couple of passes to get all the dirt off. But the glass is already beading a treat!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

dealing with an awful set of bimmer wheels


----------



## olliewills

SunnyBoi said:


> dealing with an awful set of bimmer wheels


Is that a rusty old paintbrush in bottom right?


----------



## SunnyBoi

olliewills said:


> Is that a rusty old paintbrush in bottom right?


Old paintbrush? yes. Rusty? nope, just covered in some house paint. Perfect brush size to get rid of initial bulk of grime with APC with least effort


----------



## Galley

Got bored and ended up cleaning 2 years worth of dust out if the home cinema amp.

No before photos unfortunately but it was far worse than I thought it would be.

15 minutes with a vac, detailing brush, and a can of compressed air left it looking almost like brand new.






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Galley said:


> Got bored and ended up cleaning 2 years worth of dust out if the home cinema amp.
> 
> No before photos unfortunately but it was far worse than I thought it would be.
> 
> 15 minutes with a vac, detailing brush, and a can of compressed air left it looking almost like brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Good job, i did similar with my NAS a month or so ago, couldnt believe the amount of dust and dead spiders in there, probably due to it having sat behind the sofa for two years. Now cleaned it sits on the computer desk upstairs

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Quick ONR wash of the comfy chauffeur e-class.

2 hours later it decides to chuck it down with rain/sleet....


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Victoria Concours Wax




























Instegram: qatar_car_detailer


----------



## CharliesTTS

Changed my number plates as they were tatty..been meaning to do it for a long time..cleaned, polished and waxed before putting the new ones on!

From these:


















To these:


















Then a maintenance wash and topped up with griots best of show:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

CharliesTTS said:


> Changed my number plates as they were tatty..been meaning to do it for a long time..cleaned, polished and waxed before putting the new ones on!
> 
> From these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a maintenance wash and topped up with griots best of show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good.

Best hope local plod aren't fussy round your way though, as those plates aren't technically legal.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Thanks, I didn’t realise they were illegal?

Brought them on line and ticked all the legal boxes?

What’s wrong with them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy

You can find full details on DVLA website but...

I think there has to be 11mm gap from top of letters to the surround and the same at the bottom.

The supplier and their postcode is supposed to be on the plate.


----------



## CharliesTTS

The suppliers name and address is in the corner as I’ve just checked.

I’m bang to rights on the 11mm tho..I’ve got 7mm!!

There was me all pleased with myself!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

I also don't think you're allowed any other text on them, such as "black edition", or "sassy chick", or "loopy Lou", IIRC. Plus you're definitely not allowed anything on the end of the plate except your country's flag. No Playboy bunnies or Leeds FC logos allowed. (So don't be tempted!)

I know I had to be super careful when I ordered my pressed plates. They can even get you on things like how reflective the plates are.

I ended up emailing the Police to check 100%. So if anyone wants a set of the pressed plates that Elite sell, then rest assured they are 100% legal. I checked! (Assuming you don't ask them to fudge the spacing on the digits etc.)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

From what I can see from searching is that a coloured non reflective border is permitted..but it looks like any additional text is illegal!


----------



## MBRuss

CharliesTTS said:


> From what I can see from searching is that a coloured non reflective border is permitted..but it looks like any additional text is illegal!


Yeah, I think the only text allowed is the dealer who made the plate.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polished Adam

CharliesTTS said:


> Thanks, I didn't realise they were illegal?
> 
> Brought them on line and ticked all the legal boxes?
> 
> What's wrong with them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt that any Police officer will get his ruler out and start measuring the distance between the letters in your numberplate, unless you've really ****ed him off!!

IIRC Aluminium plates are illegal unless its been registered prior to 1972


----------



## GleemSpray

Polished Adam said:


> I doubt that any Police officer will get his ruler out and start measuring the distance between the letters in your numberplate, unless you've really ****ed him off!!
> 
> IIRC Aluminium plates are illegal unless its been registered prior to 1972


Coppers in cars have a pocket-sized clear plastic template with markings which they simply hold over any letter to check size and spacing. Seen em do it when stopping an off road bike with tiny number plate.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Polished Adam said:


> I doubt that any Police officer will get his ruler out and start measuring the distance between the letters in your numberplate, unless you've really ****ed him off!!
> 
> IIRC Aluminium plates are illegal unless its been registered prior to 1972


This is not quite true Aluminium plates are legal regardless of age infact it doesn't actually give a material of what it should be made from but it does clearly say it can be in 3D format if you want, the only thing that you must make sure is correct is the colour anything manufactured after 1973 requires the yellow/white and black plates and anything before requires black and silver.

https://www.gov.uk/displaying-number-plates


----------



## BruceVolvo

MBRuss said:


> I also don't think you're allowed any other text on them, such as "black edition", or "sassy chick", or "loopy Lou", IIRC.
> 
> **Plus you're definitely not allowed anything on the end of the plate except your country's flag**. No Playboy bunnies or Leeds FC logos allowed. (So don't be tempted!)
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


*** Didn't know that was illegal re the logo's i've got the volvo logo on mine, everything else about the plates are legit though.

Hopefully the local Constabulary will continue not to notice/bother.


----------



## washingitagain

Polished Adam said:


> I doubt that any Police officer will get his ruler out and start measuring the distance between the letters in your numberplate, unless you've really ****ed him off!!


I agree. The spacing you have generally 'looks' OK even though it isn't. I see totally illegal spacing on number plates most days so I don't think it's enforced day to day.

My neighbour does this to spell her name, and once a year I see a differently spaced plate on her car as it's obviously MOT day!


----------



## great gonzo

Iv had plates that don’t exactly meet the law for the last 22 years, never been had any issues with plod or mot. 


Gonz.


----------



## MBRuss

JR1982 said:


> This is not quite true Aluminium plates are legal regardless of age infact it doesn't actually give a material of what it should be made from but it does clearly say it can be in 3D format if you want, the only thing that you must make sure is correct is the colour anything manufactured after 1973 requires the yellow/white and black plates and anything before requires black and silver.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/displaying-number-plates


Yeah, mine are aluminium and "3D" if you want to call it that. I clarified with the Police and there were no issues.

You're not allowed to have any silly logos on it (football team, playboy bunny etc), nor any custom writing, like the "Black Edition" on the TT, nor any silly "ghosting" behind the plate like hologram logos behind the writing.

The plates also need to be made of reflective material, in the correct size and colour, and with the correct spacing and sizing and font on the letters. Also the name of who made them and the BSAU145d stamp need to be on there.

The thing I referred to when saying the plates on the TT were illegal was the "Black Edition" bit, as that's the most obvious bit. I doubt you'd get pulled for the border being too close, but a picky Plod could easily notice that text on the bottom without the need for a ruler.

Chances are you'll be fine, as there's enough other people out there with intentionally miss-spaced letters, number plates on the dashboard, and stupid Playboy logos and Football logos to take the heat off of you, as well as those plebs that get "German style" plates and stupid fonts.

Bit naughty of whoever sold you those though, selling them as legal. Did they even ask you for ID and proof of entitlement to the registration?


----------



## Jack R

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, mine are aluminium and "3D" if you want to call it that. I clarified with the Police and there were no issues.
> 
> You're not allowed to have any silly logos on it (football team, playboy bunny etc), nor any custom writing, like the "Black Edition" on the TT, nor any silly "ghosting" behind the plate like hologram logos behind the writing.
> 
> The plates also need to be made of reflective material, in the correct size and colour, and with the correct spacing and sizing and font on the letters. Also the name of who made them and the BSAU145d stamp need to be on there.
> 
> The thing I referred to when saying the plates on the TT were illegal was the "Black Edition" bit, as that's the most obvious bit. I doubt you'd get pulled for the border being too close, but a picky Plod could easily notice that text on the bottom without the need for a ruler.
> 
> Chances are you'll be fine, as there's enough other people out there with intentionally miss-spaced letters, number plates on the dashboard, and stupid Playboy logos and Football logos to take the heat off of you, as well as those plebs that get "German style" plates and stupid fonts.
> 
> Bit naughty of whoever sold you those though, selling them as legal. Did they even ask you for ID and proof of entitlement to the registration?


Thanks for taking the time to write that up, I was being lazy hence why I just attached the link. Mine are as above (pressed Ali) on all my cars and are 100% legal.


----------



## MBRuss

great gonzo said:


> Iv had plates that don't exactly meet the law for the last 22 years, never been had any issues with plod or mot.
> 
> Gonz.


Well the amount of them on the road suggests they're not that hot on it, but that's not to say they don't pick people up on it.

A girl I used to work with had an improperly spaced plate on her car for years, then one day came in with it correctly spaced. She'd been pulled and made to put it right.

If it's a private plate (as hers was) then the DVLA can even take the plate back if you get caught displaying it improperly too many times, and you don't get your money back, either.

Also, displaying the plate as intended meant that it didn't really read what she had wanted it to read (her name).

So just because one person doesn't get pulled, doesn't mean nobody will. It's less of a risk if the plate isn't a private one though, as they can't really take it away from you. However it could give a picky copper an excuse to go over your car with a fine tooth comb.

Best to just get a legal one, IMO.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

MBRuss said:


> Best to just get a legal one, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Agreed.

I have a private plate but it doesn't require special spacing to 'make it work'; it's just my initials. I didn't consider a plate which needed illegal spacing because if you get pulled for something else / meet a Copper who's having a bad day / do something silly etc. you don't want them to throw the book at you.


----------



## MBRuss

washingitagain said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have a private plate but it doesn't require special spacing to 'make it work'; it's just my initials. I didn't consider a plate which needed illegal spacing because if you get pulled for something else / meet a Copper who's having a bad day / do something silly etc. you don't want them to throw the book at you.


Exactly this. I also have a private plate (although currently on retention) which doesn't require "mucking about" to get it to work.

Last thing you need is unnecessary hassle from Plod over something so trivial.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Managed to give my step daughters car a maintenance wash!




























Got the inside done as well so she should be pleased when she gets back from her weekend away tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Jeez that's dedication in the snow!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

MBRuss said:


> Jeez that's dedication in the snow!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha..I needed a fix!!!


----------



## shl-kelso

I only managed to give the Outlander PHEV a pre-wash spray with Power Maxxed TFR and snow with BH Auto again before a good rinse with the PW. Temperature was just about freezing and TFR/foam wash starting to freeze when left to dwell. It was just too cold to bother with a full wash, so that has had to do! At least the worst of the muck and salt has been removed but it’s still far from clean.


----------



## minotaur uk

Did a full wash and decon today, TFR, snow foam and mitt wash. Then Iron remover, tar and glue remover then dry. Paint was very smooth clay rag was not needed. LSP used was Detailed online Ceramic detailer...then topped up with SIO2 gloss detailer ..... 5 hours later!


----------



## AudiPhil

minotaur uk said:


> Did a full wash and decon today, TFR, snow foam and mitt wash. Then Iron remover, tar and glue remover then dry. Paint was very smooth clay rag was not needed. LSP used was Detailed online Ceramic detailer...then topped up with SIO2 gloss detailer ..... 5 hours later!


Well done! My toes had gone numb after an hour outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

I picked up a test/practice bonnet yesterday (it's not pretty) 








I washed and decontaminated it








Unfortunately I think the paintwork is too far gone but I still had a play, here's the crazing 








I still had a go with different pads and products in one area








To this 








Still all the crazing so had a try with some 1000/1500/2000 wet or dry just to see what happened 








I was beaten and I think the crazing is beyond the clear coat so had a go at working my way through pad polish combos to a fine polish to correct all the rubbing marks and left it at this








The crazing will always be there but it was great seeing how far you could push different pad polish combos and the results you achieved. I'll keep experimenting with the bonnet but I'm on the lookout for something a bit more sensible to practice with. I recommend it to anyone who is new to machine polishing. I could do with a paint thickness gauge to see just how much paint I'm removing but that might have to wait for a few months. I was amazed what a difference different pads made with the same polish. I quite enjoyed myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Had a wash up of my brothers and sister-in-laws mercs 
Both were knackered with winter grime but scrubbed up alright! Got the chance to use some products i have either barely used or had yet to use.


----------



## minotaur uk

AudiPhil said:


> Well done! My toes had gone numb after an hour outside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cheers....I had my thermals on! Also had a bit of sunshine...which was a refreshing change


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Had a wash up of my brothers and sister-in-laws mercs
> Both were knackered with winter grime but scrubbed up alright! Got the chance to use some products i have either barely used or had yet to use.


Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## olliewills

Gave my civic a good wash today now that the snow has melted off it. The amount of rubbish left on the paint after the snow is ridiculous!

Hot rinse with the hose to start with, followed by BHAF via pump sprayer all over. Left to dwell 5 minutes while I filled my wheel bucket. PW'd the BHAF off then washed the wheels. 

Used the opportunity to try the EZ detail small wheel brush that I borrowed from a friend and I found it quite nice to use. I feel like the large version would be more useful though. I also used AG pure shampoo for the first time as a new wheel soap which seemed to have good slickness and suds.

2BM of the car with BH auto-wash, rinsing with the hose as I went along. Cleaned the door shuts and then dried the car and wheels with BSD as an aid. I know it won't do much for the wheels but they already have FK1000P on them so it's just a nice added extra layer. 

Dressed the tyres with Z-16 then packed up. All told, a good use of 2 hours. It wasn't even that cold and the rain mostly held off :thumb:

Only slight downer on the day was finding a small patch of what appears to be clear coat failure on the top lip of the perspex spoiler. I'll make another post for this!


----------



## blurb

Too cold, no time. Snowfoamed with BHAF/KochCGS mix, then pressure wash off and took a blast up the local A-road to dry. Not my finest detail, but needs must


----------



## Radish293

Both my hose pipes were frozen so the pressure washer was out. Green star, rinsed with the water butt and watering can. Car looks much better. Second one had to stay in the garage and it’s minging. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nothing on the outside this weekend. Far too cold at -3 -4, hosepipe frozen and would have made the road more like an ice skating rink, which is a no no...

Hoping the temp rises some tomorrow as forecast so can get it done. 

Did use DetailedOnline interior cleaner on father in laws motor and very impressed with it - very easy to use and no smearing on the smooth plastics :thumb:


----------



## Negaultra7

*Honda Civic 1.8 EX Clean*

Finally got around to giving our 2006 Honda Civic 1.8 EX a wash,
Still cleans up well foe a car thats got 103,000 miles on the clock



























































































:detailer:


----------



## AudiPhil

Once the hose pipe had defrosted I managed a snow foam 2 bucket wash and finished off with detailedonline Si02 QD. I'm looking forward to spring and getting an opportunity to spend some time detailing this one. 
















They are clouds and not swirl marks across the bonnet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Negaultra7 said:


> Finally got around to giving our 2006 Honda Civic 1.8 EX a wash,
> 
> Still cleans up well foe a car thats got 103,000 miles on the clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :detailer:


My Mum had an '09 Civic in black (same shape as this) but I never noticed how odd the proportions look from the side until I saw your pics. It almost looks like you cut the middle out in Photoshop or something.

How strange!

Looking good though, considering the mileage. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr S1

I used C2v3 for the first time, and very impressed. My bike I use Collinite on the plastics and ACF50 on the metal parts during the winter for protection, and heard good things about the GTechniq stuff so got some. Dead easy to use, and gives an excellent finish. 

Very impressed.


----------



## Christian6984

Got back home from work this afternoon and decided to tackle my sisters fiat 500, she doesn't live with us so the car is only here for short periods of time, had about 45 mins while she made tea and did some homework with my niece before taking her to brownies. I think it was last washed a couple of months ago and it was pretty bad and will be again in a few weeks knowing what she's like and the roads she uses for work.

Snow foam with AS Ultramousse 
Pw down
AF iron out applied to wheels while going round with AF Lather. Final Rinse down. Would have liked to have dried and tried out BSD on it but was out of time.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

No detailing but cleaned my car today, first time since about June lol


----------



## vsideboy

kids + wife = no time for me to do anything I want to do!


----------



## bazz

Christian6984 said:


> Got back home from work this afternoon and decided to tackle my sisters fiat 500, she doesn't live with us so the car is only here for short periods of time, had about 45 mins while she made tea and did some homework with my niece before taking her to brownies. I think it was last washed a couple of months ago and it was pretty bad and will be again in a few weeks knowing what she's like and the roads she uses for work.
> 
> Snow foam with AS Ultramousse
> Pw down
> AF iron out applied to wheels while going round with AF Lather. Final Rinse down. Would have liked to have dried and tried out BSD on it but was out of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like its come up well with the time you had. great job


----------



## MBRuss

vsideboy said:


> kids + wife = no time for me to do anything I want to do!


I know that feeling, but I occasionally get a few hours on the weekend to do a quick(ish) job.

Usually pay for it afterwards though!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

MBRuss said:


> I know that feeling, but I occasionally get a few hours on the weekend to do a quick(ish) job.
> 
> Usually pay for it afterwards though!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to the summer so I can do detailing after the kids are in bed with some sunlight 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk

kenan said:


> looking forward to the summer so i can do detailing after the kids are in bed with some sunlight
> 
> sent from my mi a1 using tapatalk


amen!!!


----------



## MBRuss

If only mine could put herself to bed and the missus could bring my dinner out to the driveway...! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

MBRuss said:


> If only mine could put herself to bed and the missus could bring my dinner out to the driveway...!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Can you cut a serving hatch in the wall mate, make your house like mcdonalds?


----------



## MBRuss

I think she'd brick it straight back up after the first "can I have a cuppa please love!"

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

kkccssshhhh can I take your order please


----------



## Christian6984

bazz said:


> looks like its come up well with the time you had. great job


Have to admit there was a good sense of satisfaction removing the snow foam that i dont get with my own car, im not great with a phone in one hand and a the PW in the other so filming is a bit naff :lol:


----------



## idrobbo

Christian6984 said:


> Have to admit there was a good sense of satisfaction removing the snow foam that i dont get with my own car, im not great with a phone in one hand and a the PW in the other so filming is a bit naff :lol:


That was a great job in the time available. I "gave" both daughters a voucher for "Daddys Car Wash" at Christmas (nice & cheap), and No2's car looks similar to your sisters. I think I will get hers over here before properly tackling it, and give it a quick wash to give me a better start point. No 1 daughter looks after hers a bit better so can just give it the full works straight away.


----------



## Christian6984

idrobbo said:


> That was a great job in the time available. I "gave" both daughters a voucher for "Daddys Car Wash" at Christmas (nice & cheap), and No2's car looks similar to your sisters. I think I will get hers over here before properly tackling it, and give it a quick wash to give me a better start point. No 1 daughter looks after hers a bit better so can just give it the full works straight away.


Yeah it's just a form of transport to her, she shows no care of what it looks like as long as it gets her about. I had to wash the number plate over Xmas as you could barely read it. If she showed a willingness to at least look after it I would get it decontaminated and protected if she let me have the time to do it, I don't think she'll ever change now which is a shame as was a clean and well looked after car when we bought it. I do have a photo of her washing her little yellow punto from many years ago somewhere  must have cared once upon a time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Sorting out my old car after 3.5 years!


----------



## Cyclonetog

Kid put me in a bad mood and the car was dirty, so I went out to clear my head with a quick wash.

I started on the wheels with dedicated bucket and wheel woolies, there was some dirt left on the face so I went round them again and decided to wet coat them, by the time I'd done that and the inner arches 20 mins had passed.

Pre soaked the dirty parts of the car with BH Surfex HD, then maintenance wash. I had the hogs hair brush out, so did badges, grille, door shuts, low level plastics, wing mirrors and panel gaps with mixture of Surfex and Auto Wash.

While it was wet, I thought why not top up the wet coat on the car, then dried the car.

Seemed crazy at that point not to do the interior, so pulled out the vac and went over the dash, wheel, pedals, gear knob and door cards with Surfex.

So much for a quick wash!

Totally failed on taking before and after photo's, I forgot to do them before I started and then before I poked it up :wall:

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice mate, has come up lovely :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Gave father in laws pug another clean and spray with DetailedOnline Nano sealant spray before I gave it back to him as I’d borrowed it due to the snow we’d had and he’s not been allowed to drive for a few weeks following a heart attack...(thankfully he’s okay)

He was properly chuffed with how clean and shiny it was - made my day


----------



## Gas head

Dodging the showers, citrus wash, wash and used carbon collective hybrid, should sort it until better weather hopefully, 2 cars cost about 6 quid ish for the carbon collective hybrid.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

washed the car today...

there is no lsp on the car and the wheels havnt been sealed yet, i will be doing this end of march hopefully. but the front and rear glass has been sealed with angel wax h2go

products used

griots rubber cleaner
odk rotate with a foaming spray head diluted 10-1
big ez detail wheel brush
tyre brush
hogs hair brush
autoglym ultra high definition shampoo
klin korea wash pad
griots spray-on wax as a drying aid
fecks professor plush drying towel
autoglym high performance tyre gel
sams tyre dressing applicator


----------



## gishy

Busy morning once it stopped raining.grandaughters little kia got a much needed wash it was minging some real crap on sills and lower parts of doors.
Then on to my sportage which was,nt to bad ,wheels given a good going over, snow foamed with pump sprayer washed with carchem 1900-1 then dried with hydrocoat diluted as a quick detailer.
All windows seal in doors scubbed with algae remover using toothbrush as I noticed little bits of green in there. 
Did,nt have time to take photos due to mrs dragging me out,But both look nice and shiny now let,s see how long that lasts with the weather this time of year
Took me about 4 hrs altogether did,nt think that was too bad.


----------



## olliewills

Done absolutely nothing to the car this weekend due to it being my partner's birthday and hence a much-needed generous helping of family time was in order. If I can find 20 mins after work tomorrow I'll at least snow foam it and PW it off and it'll get a proper wash next weekend.


----------



## Walesy.

Unexpected busy day, didnt think I would get anything done as I have been struggling with my plantar fasciitis. 
Felt much better today, so decided to get going and clean the car as its only been subject to BH AF and a hose down over the past few weeks. 
Excuse the pictures - I did forget to take more along the way
So, BH AF - Rinse
Wheels washed with a strong solutions of CG's Maxi suds, noodle mitt and rinsed off.
Body work - 2BM, AG UHD Shampoo using carpro mitt and a cheap mitt for the lower areas of the vehicle. 
Dried using Kiln Korea Duo Towel (my favourite)
AG Detailer
Tyres - AG high performance tyre gel
Door Seals treated with gummifledge
Inside hoovered out (it was not too bad)
Quick interior dust down
Plastics dressed with SV Plastic restorer (lower level plastic only)
Piano black etc, washed down with IPA and DI water


----------



## Christian6984

Cyclonetog said:


> Kid put me in a bad mood and the car was dirty, so I went out to clear my head with a quick wash.
> 
> I started on the wheels with dedicated bucket and wheel woolies, there was some dirt left on the face so I went round them again and decided to wet coat them, by the time I'd done that and the inner arches 20 mins had passed.
> 
> Pre soaked the dirty parts of the car with BH Surfex HD, then maintenance wash. I had the hogs hair brush out, so did badges, grille, door shuts, low level plastics, wing mirrors and panel gaps with mixture of Surfex and Auto Wash.
> 
> While it was wet, I thought why not top up the wet coat on the car, then dried the car.
> 
> Seemed crazy at that point not to do the interior, so pulled out the vac and went over the dash, wheel, pedals, gear knob and door cards with Surfex.
> 
> So much for a quick wash!
> 
> Totally failed on taking before and after photo's, I forgot to do them before I started and then before I poked it up :wall:


very nice :thumb: and great colour as well


----------



## Cyclonetog

Christian6984 said:


> very nice :thumb: and great colour as well


Thanks very much 

Although the question I get asked the most is when am I going to decide on which colour it's going to be painted...


----------



## MBRuss

Cyclonetog said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> Although the question I get asked the most is when am I going to decide on which colour it's going to be painted...


And...??? What's the answer?



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Cyclonetog said:


> Thanks very much
> 
> Although the question I get asked the most is when am I going to decide on which colour it's going to be painted...


:lol: should forward them onto the Fiesta ST 200 in primer... i mean storm grey


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Walesy. said:


> Unexpected busy day, didnt think I would get anything done as I have been struggling with my plantar fasciitis.
> Felt much better today, so decided to get going and clean the car as its only been subject to BH AF and a hose down over the past few weeks.
> Excuse the pictures - I did forget to take more along the way
> So, BH AF - Rinse
> Wheels washed with a strong solutions of CG's Maxi suds, noodle mitt and rinsed off.
> Body work - 2BM, AG UHD Shampoo using carpro mitt and a cheap mitt for the lower areas of the vehicle.
> Dried using Kiln Korea Duo Towel (my favourite)
> AG Detailer
> Tyres - AG high performance tyre gel
> Door Seals treated with gummifledge
> Inside hoovered out (it was not too bad)
> Quick interior dust down
> Plastics dressed with SV Plastic restorer (lower level plastic only)
> Piano black etc, washed down with IPA and DI water
> 
> Nice work! How do you find cleaning that channel inside the alloys? I've never figured out a better solution than my finger inside an old MF cloth!


----------



## MBRuss

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Walesy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected busy day, didnt think I would get anything done as I have been struggling with my plantar fasciitis.
> Felt much better today, so decided to get going and clean the car as its only been subject to BH AF and a hose down over the past few weeks.
> Excuse the pictures - I did forget to take more along the way
> So, BH AF - Rinse
> Wheels washed with a strong solutions of CG's Maxi suds, noodle mitt and rinsed off.
> Body work - 2BM, AG UHD Shampoo using carpro mitt and a cheap mitt for the lower areas of the vehicle.
> Dried using Kiln Korea Duo Towel (my favourite)
> AG Detailer
> Tyres - AG high performance tyre gel
> Door Seals treated with gummifledge
> Inside hoovered out (it was not too bad)
> Quick interior dust down
> Plastics dressed with SV Plastic restorer (lower level plastic only)
> Piano black etc, washed down with IPA and DI water
> 
> Nice work! How do you find cleaning that channel inside the alloys? I've never figured out a better solution than my finger inside an old MF cloth!
> 
> 
> 
> Always had the same issue with the M135i I used to have. Why BMW, why?!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Walesy.

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Walesy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected busy day, didnt think I would get anything done as I have been struggling with my plantar fasciitis.
> Felt much better today, so decided to get going and clean the car as its only been subject to BH AF and a hose down over the past few weeks.
> Excuse the pictures - I did forget to take more along the way
> So, BH AF - Rinse
> Wheels washed with a strong solutions of CG's Maxi suds, noodle mitt and rinsed off.
> Body work - 2BM, AG UHD Shampoo using carpro mitt and a cheap mitt for the lower areas of the vehicle.
> Dried using Kiln Korea Duo Towel (my favourite)
> AG Detailer
> Tyres - AG high performance tyre gel
> Door Seals treated with gummifledge
> Inside hoovered out (it was not too bad)
> Quick interior dust down
> Plastics dressed with SV Plastic restorer (lower level plastic only)
> Piano black etc, washed down with IPA and DI water
> 
> Nice work! How do you find cleaning that channel inside the alloys? I've never figured out a better solution than my finger inside an old MF cloth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBRuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pembroke_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always had the same issue with the M135i I used to have. Why BMW, why?!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im a gynaecologist....so!
> 
> LOL..Not really.
> 
> The noodle mitt works well, as you can work it to gather the noodles up to get in about the channels....if its bad or stubborn, I use various brushes to get into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Cookies

Walesy. said:


> Pembroke_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MBRuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a gynaecologist....so!
> 
> LOL..Not really.
> 
> The noodle mitt works well, as you can work it to gather the noodles up to get in about the channels....if its bad or stubborn, I use various brushes to get into it.
> 
> 
> 
> The green noodle glove for sale in halfords is perfect for doing that very channel and around the back of the spokes. It's a real pain. My 442m alloys have it, but my 400m winters don't.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Walesy.

Cookies said:


> Walesy. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pembroke_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The green noodle glove for sale in halfords is perfect for doing that very channel and around the back of the spokes. It's a real pain. My 442m alloys have it, but my 400m winters don't.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I buy the cheap ones for my wheels, got a few of them,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MBRuss

I think I used to use a wheel wooly, but the first time I drove the car that channel would be full of crap again, especially in wet weather. You stop and have 4 puddles in your wheels. Can't be good for corrosion, especially with the shoddy painting BMW do on their wheels.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

MBRuss said:


> I think I used to use a wheel wooly, but the first time I drove the car that channel would be full of crap again, especially in wet weather. You stop and have 4 puddles in your wheels. Can't be good for corrosion, especially with the shoddy painting BMW do on their wheels.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


All 4 of mine to be replaced. Agreed to do it after the winter period eff's off.


----------



## MBRuss

Walesy. said:


> All 4 of mine to be replaced. Agreed to do it after the winter period eff's off.


Did better than me then. I enquired about the crappy paint job on the wheels and was told "that's within BMW spec" or something along those lines. The barrel of the wheel wasn't even the same colour as the face and you could see where they had shot the slightly darker grey on the face of the wheels but not into the barrels.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

MBRuss said:


> Did better than me then. I enquired about the crappy paint job on the wheels and was told "that's within BMW spec" or something along those lines. The barrel of the wheel wasn't even the same colour as the face and you could see where they had shot the slightly darker grey on the face of the wheels but not into the barrels.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Mine are polished, even the clear on them are flaking.

My 3 series had the same issue, 4 sets of wheels!


----------



## westerman

Lovely weather here on the East Coast today. Managed to give the car a rinseless wash with ONR. Good spray, dwell time and followed by a well loaded sponge with ONR solution.
Completed the job with an all over BSD detail spray, carpro PERL to trim plus tyres and Angelwax Vision to all glass.
Did the interior with my new cordless Vac, ODK cabin and a spritz of Angelwax Bliss ( smells like a tart's boudoir in there).
Couple of hours well spent.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Walesy. said:


> Mine are polished, even the clear on them are flaking.
> 
> My 3 series had the same issue, 4 sets of wheels!


Cheers fellas. Noodle mit sounds like a shout, but always thought it too big and bulky to get around the back of the spokes. I've also got some cheap "amazon Chinese wash pads" that I'll try next wash.

Also, pretty pitted in there as well, which as you say is pretty inevitable for such a stoopid design!


----------



## Cyclonetog

MBRuss said:


> And...??? What's the answer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I just yawn at them 



Christian6984 said:


> :lol: should forward them onto the Fiesta ST 200 in primer... i mean storm grey


That is pretty close to primer


----------



## Christian6984

Cyclonetog said:


> That is pretty close to primer


If it came in Stealth Grey i would have been tempted :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

Got chance to freshen up my own car today, frosty start but no wind and when the sun got round was a good day for it, wont go into long description so just list what i used...

AS Ultramousse
AF Lather
Mitts, Brushes and Wheel Woolies
Drying Towel
MF Applicator + MF's for some extra protection with BSD, also did a panel or two with a 50:50 mix of C2v3+BSD. Wheels also gave a quick going over with BSD as well as door shuts.
AG Glass Polish
Hoover and treat interior plastics with AS Finish
Tyres with Meguiars Hot Shine.


----------



## Andyblue

Looks to have come up really well mate :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog

Yep, very nice that.

Looks like a candidate for the invisible car reflection shot


----------



## Jibby26

Finally managed to sneak some time in, on the basis I did my wife's car first. So managed pre wash with Polar Blast, hand wash and the finished off with Polar Seal. 

Have to say I was more impressed by the polar seal than I expected, went on like foam, and within 30s it collapsed and started beading up nicely.


----------



## detailR

I washed my own car today, had a bit of time so thought I'd film some of the stages.

It's hard to film while washing a car on your own while trying to make a video :lol:
Skipped a few bits in the video but it kinda worked


----------



## Lexus-is250

Had a few hours of piece and quiet yesterday so cleaned the old bus. Not been done since December and was in need of some attention.

Wheels cleaned with power maxxed mild wheel cleaner and followed up with BH auto wheels.

Power maxxed tfr

Bilt Hamber auto wash

Bilt Hamber clay

Wowo's crystal sealant













































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

A good transformation. The panels go from looking almost matte, to nice and glossy.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Looked like the wheels were gunmetal before the clean 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the enemies Ka a wash after a 2 month siesta, as you can imagine our house is spotless but here car is a pit and it only gets washed if I do it, she knows I won't let it go dirty for long but I was testing to see how long she'd leave it before asking me to do it

I had to up the dilution of obsession crystal to 2ml per 1000ml to break through the dirt on pre wash but then the usual wash with obsession purify, wheels cleaned with smart wheels and obsession renegade, finished with a layer of infinity wax ghost and tyres dressed with obsession Nero

Wax of choice was a new pot of jays wax bubblegum ceramic, what a joy to use, it's so oily it spreads forever but then is an absolute joy to remove

Then onto the fiesta (couldn't leave mine dirty after doing the enemies) instead of crystal I used obsession blizzard as it wasn't as dirty so didn't need such a highly concentrated prewash, followed by a wash with obsession purify

Wheels have already been coated with ghost so just smart wheel sprayed and jetted off to clean and finished with a layer of obsession flawless to remove water marks and add gloss, tyres dressed with Nero

Jays wax bubblegum ceramic used as well on this it's that good I couldn't resist

































































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Machined the Passat with the help of President Swirl, I was armed with the spin doctor and President with his Das6 Pro, used Scholl S30 then finished with Colly 845 and a spritz of bsd to get rid of any hazing, would say got rid of 95% of defects






































Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

BrummyPete said:


> Machined the Passat with the help of President Swirl, I was armed with the spin doctor and President with his Das6 Pro, used Scholl S30 then finished with Colly 845 and a spritz of bsd to get rid of any hazing, would say got rid of 95% of defects
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Cracking finish there Pete, in fact, that's outstanding!


----------



## BrummyPete

nbray67 said:


> Cracking finish there Pete, in fact, that's outstanding!


Cheers mate I'm over the moon with how it has come out

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

BrummyPete said:


> Machined the Passat with the help of President Swirl, I was armed with the spin doctor and President with his Das6 Pro, used Scholl S30 then finished with Colly 845 and a spritz of bsd to get rid of any hazing, would say got rid of 95% of defects
> 
> That looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## BrummyPete

AudiPhil said:


> BrummyPete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Machined the Passat with the help of President Swirl, I was armed with the spin doctor and President with his Das6 Pro, used Scholl S30 then finished with Colly 845 and a spritz of bsd to get rid of any hazing, would say got rid of 95% of defects
> 
> That looks amazing! Great work!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MBRuss

How do you do all that in one day?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

MBRuss said:


> How do you do all that in one day?!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Luckily the car is only a year old and the paint wasn't in too bad condition, prepping had been previously done so was just a case of cracking on with the polishing, with the Scholl S30 it was only a 1 step polish, refines really well

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Well I'm convinced that I've finally lost it now. I'm out in the dark with a portable light finishing up after having washed and waxed the car (my first try of AutoGlym UHD Wax) by applying some tyre dressing.

Not any tyre dressing, but WaxAddict's Tyre Feeder. And not any Tyre Feeder, but the gold tint version.

So now I have gold glittery tyres. 

So I'm out in the dark, with a portable light, applying a glittery gold tyre dressing and giggling away to myself, wondering where I went wrong in life?!

Enjoy the spectacle...



































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

Hardly detailing but I organised a few of my waxes in a plastic case









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

Detailed this nice V70 T5 today, also with a quick one-step polish on the passenger front corner after a parking scuff


----------



## Andyblue

Richard1 said:


> Detailed this nice V70 T5 today, also with a quick one-step polish on the passenger front corner after a parking scuff


Very nice - sat in a new V60 yesterday and it was properly nice :thumb:


----------



## Negaultra7

Sunday morning wash n polish of the runaround Honda Civic 1.8 EX

Products used:

Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels
Power Maxed Gloss Shampoo
Adams Ultra Gloss Polish
Meguires Endurance Tyre Gel


----------



## BrummyPete

That's come up lovely mate 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

Just a maintenance wash on my Focus with Polar Blast and Polar Wash. First time using polar wash and I was impressed by the cleaning ability and cling too! Autoglym nailed it I reckon!

Then did a Polar Wash and Polar Seal to the wife’s car (I omitted the polar blast, as the car had only had a wash last week when it was serviced and I forgot to tell them not too...!)

The ease of Polar Seal really amazes me still and looks amazing on silver too.


----------



## DanWinfield

3 weeks of grime tackled today, it was properly filthy.

Gave arches a thorough cleaning fullowed by the wheels, photos of before, after AW bilberry and jetwash and then after contact wash.

Then car tackled. I tried a 3 bucket method due it being so dirty, the water in the buckets at then end suggested it was a good idea.... First rinse was red, second rinse yellow and wash was the last yellow.

I feel better now 















































































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Pics this morning from yesterday's wash...












































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Quick clean up under the bonnet









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

That mint , great job :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> 3 weeks of grime tackled today, it was properly filthy.
> 
> Gave arches a thorough cleaning fullowed by the wheels, photos of before, after AW bilberry and jetwash and then after contact wash.
> 
> Then car tackled. I tried a 3 bucket method due it being so dirty, the water in the buckets at then end suggested it was a good idea.... First rinse was red, second rinse yellow and wash was the last yellow.
> 
> I feel better now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Was gonna say your car looked really blue, then realised it's the reflection of the adjacent car! 

It's very shiny at least!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## birel101

Gave Adams waterless wash a go that I got in a mystery box, never washed a car in this way before so took a while to get used to gently swiping at the car instead of buffing the product! Really impressed, the car was very dusty and had light mud on the car behind each wheel. Washed the car Sunday but had a bit of rain yesterday so without washing the car properly I have a nice clean car for the rest of the week
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Was gonna say your car looked really blue, then realised it's the reflection of the adjacent car!
> 
> It's very shiny at least!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha wont be for long im sure

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01

*Wheel clean*

Having had my 10 year old Passat for a few months I though it was about time to have a look at the wheels i.e. the weather was OK. The result is that they really need a refurb so nothing too enthusiastic!

After a hit with some Greenstar to get most of the grime and muck off








[/URL]IMG_20190221_102954 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Here you can see the extent of the contamination - yes it does look like it's iron.








[/URL]IMG_20190221_103023 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

And some old balance weight sticky pads








[/URL]IMG_20190221_103045 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

These were removed with Car Chem Glue & Tar remover








[/URL]IMG_20190221_103552 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

And then the wheels were liberally sprayed with Car Chem Revolt








[/URL]IMG_20190221_104433 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_20190221_104544 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Ten minutes later it looked like this








[/URL]IMG_20190221_105122 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

And finished off with some Britemax Extreme Elements








[/URL]IMG_20190221_132306 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

And finally putting it back onto the car








[/URL]IMG_20190221_133249 by Andy Norrris, on Flickr[/IMG]

Andy.


----------



## Galley

After 500 miles of ownership my new Ceed Sportswagon got it's 2nd decent clean.

Autoglym TFR
BH Autofoam
Tardis
Auto Glanz Blood Tonic

Followed by a wash and dry and a quick coat of Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish as I was pushed for time.

Tyres dressed with Zaino Z1.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheffpolo

Gave the brothers R a little go over.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

2 BWM, Adams H20 G&G and cleaned glass and plastic, and then gave Adams Brilliant Glaze a try.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braders

Today I managed to urgently clean my VXR after not being cleaned for some time.

Only took a few hours with a massive improvement. Will complete a full write up soon.


----------



## AudiPhil

braders said:


> Today I managed to urgently clean my VXR after not being cleaned for some time.
> 
> Only took a few hours with a massive improvement. Will complete a full write up soon.
> 
> ]


Well done that's an impressive result!


----------



## Commander2874

pt1 said:


> Quick clean up under the bonnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Fn2? Talk me through the process?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

My fn2 given it's second February clean the other day.

Wheels cleaned using valetpro bilberry and gyeon bathe + and surfex hd used for the tyre walls. Dressed using gyeon tire.

Main body of car washed 2bm using bathe+ and dried with a towel plus master blaster sidekick.

Carpro elixir to shine it up and gyeon glass plus h2go used for the glass.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

I spent about 7 hours yesterday just cleaning up the two front wheels (recording a video at the same time must triple the time it takes to do anything :lol



















That's just after the initial clean and some decontamination.

I'll post more pics later - probably in the Showroom section.


----------



## Kenan

RandomlySet said:


> I spent about 7 hours yesterday just cleaning up the two front wheels (recording a video at the same time must triple the time it takes to do anything )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just after the initial clean and some decontamination.
> 
> I'll post more pics later - probably in the Showroom section.


Hope the videos a little shorter 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Kenan said:


> Hope the videos a little shorter
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I think I can probably reduce it by a few minutes :lol:


----------



## Kenan

RandomlySet said:


> I think I can probably reduce it by a few minutes


I'll look forward to it, been enjoying your videos btw 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Kenan said:


> I'll look forward to it, been enjoying your videos btw
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Gadgeteer

RandomlySet said:


> I spent about 7 hours yesterday just cleaning up the two front wheels (recording a video at the same time must triple the time it takes to do anything :lol
> 
> That's just after the initial clean and some decontamination.
> 
> I'll post more pics later - probably in the Showroom section.


Looking good Matt, part two ready for upload:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Another black Honda... 

I gave mine a wash down yesterday, all ready for the MOT this week. Exhaust needs a polish up still, but after spening the morning down the allotment, my back was having no more after cleaning the car in the afternoon!

Wheels/Exhaust - Bilberry
Snowfoam - Envy's Bubblyjubbly
Shampoo'd, rinsed and then a final rinse with AG Polar Seal
Dried with a Silverback
Wiped down with CGV7
Tyres a wipe over with an old sponge containing Meg's Endurance (no extra product used)
Finally Racegalze Nano on the wheels


----------



## percymon

Nice job shiny - can't bee too many of these left now, good luck with the MOT (which if the outside is anything to go by, should be a breeze)


----------



## Shiny

percymon said:


> Nice job shiny - can't bee too many of these left now, good luck with the MOT (which if the outside is anything to go by, should be a breeze)


Cheers. Aye, it's all part of a cunning plan, take it in nice and shiny and they'll be too embarrassed to fail it :thumb::lol:


----------



## detailR

Washed a car... in a T-shirt :doublesho


----------



## RandomlySet

detailR said:


> Washed a car... in a T-shirt :doublesho


Ha, yes it was a tad warm - particularly Saturday


----------



## DanWinfield

Decided to get the race bike detailed today. Its always been kept immaculate but it had a lot of scratches and swirls in the gloss sections from new. The wheels also needed a good polish as the finish had gone a bit milky after using some degreaser on them previously.

Got it degreased and stripped down ready for polishing. A couple of passes of s3 on microfibre for the worst scratches and the rest with s20 on a purple spider pad. Finished down with s40 on a honey pad. Panel wiped and coated with some left over q2 rim from about 6 months ago.

Wheels had a few passes of s3 on a purple spider pad before panel wipe and again a coating of q2 rim.

Finally i polished the chainset again with s40 on a honey pad, the finish of the new duraace is very soft and had some annoying scratches which inwanted to try and get rid of, coated in q2 rim, hopefully the coating is harder than the paint...

Lovely day for it!





































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Fitted an oil catch can and some new engine covers so would be rude not to give the engine bay a going over and finishing the plastics with obsession Nero

The engine cover I had custom painted so when you look at them they look solid gloss black but catch them in the right light and they have ghosted random ST logos going all over them

Then I looked at the outside and it was minging so that got a maintenance wash and decon, I was surprised at how much fallout obsession renegade picked up

Used obsession blizzard, purify and Nero finished with my custom ODK lard wax

































































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro-son

Testing out Solution Finish on the trim of my Saab 9-3 Wagon










Fingers crossed it hold up well

Also got the headlights sanded an polished
Before









After


----------



## bluechimp

Had a go at my gloss black door pillars and what looks like overspray on the gloss black boot trim.

On the DA with a Somax SF2 pad and Megs 105 & 205.

Here are the before and afters:


----------



## Jibby26

Been a couple of weeks since I've last had the chance to wash the car. Was the first wash since I applied Autoglym Polar Seal and have done quite a few motorway miles and having an estate the wheels, sills and boot were pretty dirty.

Snow foamed with Polar Blast and set about getting buckets sorted then rinsed wheels off after about 10 minutes and was amazed, almost all the dirt came off so was able to skip the wheel cleaner and just used a mitt and shampoo.

















The Polar blast seems to have worked well as the rinse bucket wasn't too bad at all










Finished up by reapplying the polar seal (removed a few spots after using the wrong bird lime remover last week)


















Back to its nice shiny state. As a detailing newbie I've picked up a couple of great tips on here. The flexible chenille duster was a great solution for getting the wheel barrels clean, and the drying towels I picked up in Costco after seeing a post worked so much better than the high tech drying towel I had.


----------



## percymon

Project Fiesta got a 2 stage polish and a coat of..

closest shell gas station near my location


----------



## Cyclonetog

Took advantage of the rain and did a "wash only".

Actually did the wheels and tyres yesterday with a 1 bucket wash because they tyres were looking awful.

It's going to be interesting tomorrow to see how much water spotting there is though


----------



## percymon

Second coat of Autobahn to the Fiesta, and some C2V3 spritzed on the wheel trims


----------



## RandomlySet

Just a quick maintenance wash yesterday. Told SWMBO I'd be an hour... 3 and half hours later.....



















I tell you, moving a camera around to record a video, easily triples your work time :lol:


----------



## percymon

Christian6984 said:


> Got chance to freshen up my own car today


Cracking little Fiesta :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## olliewills

Had a mini detailing session during my lunch break today. Managed to apply a coat of FK1000P to the panoramic sunroof glass. Also wiped down the front door cards with surfex.


----------



## matty.13

Maintance wash and beadmaker top up 








And OG sticker applied 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Banged into a kerb stone, broke the lip mounts










Mounts fixed










The paint was dead, wet sanded whole lip with 2000 and 3000 grit, touched up the paint and hit it with FG400



















Looks good again! Cant even make out I had an accident


----------



## washingitagain

How did you sort the wheel out?


----------



## greymda

wash, clay:









from this:









to this:









applied some protection for testing the looks, pretty impressed:









hello DW:


----------



## SunnyBoi

washingitagain said:


> How did you sort the wheel out?


Nothing major happened to the wheel, just one scratch. I'll just leave it as is for now


----------



## Christian6984

Managed to get a quick wash and bit of tyre shine applied between the showers as this week has been non stop rain near enough. Headlights have been split and De-tango'd as they call it on the fiesta forums. Then I asked my mate could i use his garage to wet sand the headlights, he asked could he have a go, so dont have many pictures as was back and forth between mine on the drivers side and his on the passenger side. AG kit, only needed to use the harsher grits on the top of the lens and used the 1500, 2000, 3000 on the rest. After compounding was done gave them an IPA wipe down and sealed with CG Jetseal and Colly 476. Not perfect by any means and still dont like the idea of using the 800 and 1500 dry as it suggests. Clogs to easy and can instil some marks itself. I followed them up by using it wet afterwards hence all the splattering on the paint, my drill trigger control leaves a bit to be desired :lol: so it needed yet another wash.

Tempted to look for some automotive sanding discs in a variety of grits for any future lights as would prefer to use every grade wet, even though its messier and involves more drying and checking work, feel the results would be better. Any recommendations welcome (think the backing plate for the drill from autoglym takes 3" discs)





































Before:



















During:



















After:


----------



## Dannbodge

Washed the wife's focus 
First time using Gyeon Wetcoat and omg it's amazing.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

couple of hours ago wiped off hazed Duragloss and now it's raining... IT'S NOT FAIR!


----------



## Mikej857

Gave the old banger her weekly clean and subsequently ended up with various products in my moosh with the gail force winds

Obsession Wax using crystal, blizzard, purify and then tyres dressed with Nero and windows cleaned with vision

I had no choice due to the wind using a QD wasn't an option and as I'm never happy with just a wash I opted for a layer of obsession evolution ceramic to finish it off

Had to add the engine bay clean to the routine now with the new painted offerings and I wish I hadn't it adds another hour to the wash process





































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

A wash followed by M&K Pure, Cloak and a coat of Anvil wax, excuse the night pics but I was running out of daylight! Very happy with the results, it could do with some paint correction but that will have to wait a few weeks. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiabloDan

None but put a few sizable orders for top ups


----------



## DanWinfield

Got the car booked in for an alloy wheel refurb next week and wanted to make sure it was clean for when i drop it off, want it to be obvious if they ding it. Washed in rain so didnt bother foaming or pressure washing. Greenstar prewash, autowash 2bm and rinse with hose then sheeted off. Did the missues focus same way. Beading lovely now, focus has 3 week old bsd, 5er has 3 week old wetcoat.












































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

Just a wash with Dodos gloss enhancing shampoo.



Gonz.


----------



## RandomlySet

Not detailing as such, but I spent last weekend (Saturday) tidying up the garage and finding some hidden treasures


----------



## Odysseus

I gave the recently acquired family wagon Volvo XC90 its first good clean in my ownership.

Wheels washed with Bilberry cleaner, Polar Blast snow foam and then two bucket wash with Autoglym shampoo, then Dragons Breath iron remover, then Valet Pro Citrus tar remover, then the clay mitt lubricated by a diluted shampoo mixture, then Aerospace 303 on the black plastics, the tyres were wiped with Meguiars dressing, then I cleaned the glass with some leftover domestic window cleaner. I was too knackered by this point to even contemplate polishing the thing so I hit it with the quick detailer and retired indoors for a well earned rest.

Comes up looking pretty good for nearly 184,000 miles!









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

I honestly had zero enthusiasm today as I've got a new project going and this last week I've been up at 3.30am done a day at work at home at 2pm and then onto the new project finishing at 10/11pm so I'm pretty spent but I went out early to do something and she was filthy so my OCD meter was on red alert

Gave it its usual 2 bucket wash with obsession blizzard and purify

I was sent a bottle of Obsession Wax new flawless si02 infused detailer so I thought as it didn't need any LSP as the evolution ceramic was still going well I'd try the new flawless

Couple of sprays per panel and buffed off no problem, no smears no extra buffing needed just left a nice slick glossy finish

The new flawless has a nice scent and is an absolute joy to use

Typically 30 seconds after I got the first picture it tipped it down so pictures are limited to just one but I'm sure everyone knows what my car looks like by now 
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Quick test Zymol ION on lexus rx bonnet 
and Swissvax Autobahn on front wing .


----------



## Fairtony

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Quick test Zymol ION on lexus rx bonnet
> 
> and Swissvax Autobahn on front wing .


Is that the spray version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the Juke a wash and wax today. Not enough time to get into the real details unfortunately. Cleansed with M&K Pure and waxed with Sam's Signature Paste Wax 
Gave the exhaust a polish too. 
Happy with the results however limited they are.



















































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Fairtony said:


> Is that the spray version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

dchapman88 said:


> Gave the Juke a wash and wax today. Not enough time to get into the real details unfortunately. Cleansed with M&K Pure and waxed with Sam's Signature Paste Wax
> Gave the exhaust a polish too.
> Happy with the results however limited they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


How do you apply the Pure, by hand or machine?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

DA on a blue Hex pad
I easnt after anything other than a cleanse so didn't want a pad with 'bite' 

Worked a treat tbf 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

How quickly do you run over the car? I've got some paint cleansers to use (Pure being one of them) and just wondered how much you work the product...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

I spread it on speed 1, worked it on speed 2.5 until the product went clear. 
It didn't work for long tbf,
I'd say work as long as you would a glaze

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

Today I have washed, de tarred, clayed, polished and sealed my car and I'm amazed the weather held for long enough.

I used BH Autowash, first time I used it and it's a cracking shampoo, BH Surfex for the badges, rubbers and dirt traps, Tardis and I clayed it with with BH Autoclay soft which is a cracking clay. Polished with AG SRP, still a great polish and finished it off with Sonax Xtreme protect and shine Hybrid which was a little bit grabby, I think I may have used a touch too much this time !

Exhaust tips were cleaned with Autosol metal polish, windows were cleaned, polished and sealed with GTechniq G5 and the internal plastics were cleaned and treated with GTechniq C6 Matte dash.


----------



## CharliesTTS

uruk hai said:


> Today I have washed, de tarred, clayed, polished and sealed my car and I'm amazed the weather held for long enough.


Looking very nice!! :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

Thank you, nice to get the time and weather to be able to give it a proper clean !


----------



## dchapman88

uruk hai said:


> Today I have washed, de tarred, clayed, polished and sealed my car and I'm amazed the weather held for long enough.
> 
> I used BH Autowash, first time I used it and it's a cracking shampoo, BH Surfex for the badges, rubbers and dirt traps, Tardis and I clayed it with with BH Autoclay soft which is a cracking clay. Polished with AG SRP, still a great polish and finished it off with Sonax Xtreme protect and shine Hybrid which was a little bit grabby, I think I may have used a touch too much this time !
> 
> Exhaust tips were cleaned with Autosol metal polish, windows were cleaned, polished and sealed with GTechniq G5 and the internal plastics were cleaned and treated with GTechniq C6 Matte dash.


Ohhh never really liked the look of these before but theres some real nice pics there and the car looks cracking!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

@dchapman88 what paint manufacturer and their colour have you used on your brake calipers?


----------



## dchapman88

micksea said:


> @dchapman88 what paint manufacturer and their colour have you used on your brake calipers?


https://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/...nd-primers/caliper-paint/?993772331&0&cc5_809

There u go mate

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

uruk hai said:


> Today I have washed, de tarred, clayed, polished and sealed my car and I'm amazed the weather held for long enough.
> 
> I used BH Autowash, first time I used it and it's a cracking shampoo, BH Surfex for the badges, rubbers and dirt traps, Tardis and I clayed it with with BH Autoclay soft which is a cracking clay. Polished with AG SRP, still a great polish and finished it off with Sonax Xtreme protect and shine Hybrid which was a little bit grabby, I think I may have used a touch too much this time !
> 
> Exhaust tips were cleaned with Autosol metal polish, windows were cleaned, polished and sealed with GTechniq G5 and the internal plastics were cleaned and treated with GTechniq C6 Matte dash.


Cracking little cars these, the Mrs has one. Where did you get the armrest from?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

It was in it when I bought it, the first owner was a "mature" gentleman and liked arm rests so payed for it to be fitted by the dealer. I've not made my mind up about it yet though ?


----------



## Boothy

Full strip was, didn't need decontamination as it wasn't done so long back. Followed up with a new product I picked up - Infinity Wax Turbo 6. Then went and took a pic of it. Came up a treat if you ask me, but I am biased.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

Car in for 2nd year service tomorrow so a quick blast wash, managed in 45 minutes as light was fading, don’t know how anyone can do it quicker lol


----------



## Andyman0

wheels, arches done first, pre wash, rinse, snow foam, rinse, 2 bucket method. i used Gyeon Bathe+, rinsed, sprayed with Angel Wax Blue Rinse, then final rinse off with DI water, dried and topped off with 50/50 of BSD and V07, quick wipe down on the interior and hoover, Maguires tyre gel also used, backs broke lmao :lol::lol:


----------



## Boothy

Full machine polished a family members 10 year old Volvo V40 which is a proper workhorse of a motor. Its come up an absolute treat though!






























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking ^^^^^ very nice :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Andyman0 said:


> wheels, arches done first, pre wash, rinse, snow foam, rinse, 2 bucket method. i used Gyeon Bathe+, rinsed, sprayed with Angel Wax Blue Rinse, then final rinse off with DI water, dried and topped off with 50/50 of BSD and V07, quick wipe down on the interior and hoover, Maguires tyre gel also used, backs broke lmao


My colleague has one of these in the same colour. His looks a right state though. Not even 2 years old and scrapes everywhere, wheels all extensively kerbed and he took it through a car wash on a freezing day, resulting in the whole car being hammered with frozen bristles.

Just shows what difference a bit of care makes.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Car the exterior a solid weekly clean today. 

Wheels were PW'd off then washed with AG Pure shampoo and a variety of brushes including my EZ Detail wheel brush.Wheels are coated in FK1000P so makes for an easy job. At some point in the next couple of weeks they could probably do with a top-up mind you.

Moved onto the body, lower panels and bumpers given BHAF through a pump sprayer then entire car coated in a mix of BHAF and AG Pure through the foam lance. Filled my wash and rinse buckets with BH auto-wash while letting the foam dwell.

PW'd off the foam then went panel by panel with the wash mitt and a quick rinse. Not much sun today no need to worry about the shampoo drying out, I just like doing it this way!

Towel dried the car and topped up the protection at the same time using a mix of BSD and PB spray & gloss. Also dried the wheels using this mix, not that it'll last very long on a wheel but hey, it looks shiny! I also used this mix to wipe down all the door shuts.

I cleaned the glass with AG Fast Glass which is new to me but so far seems to work well and is easy to use. even smells quite nice!

Tyres dressed with Z-16 and it was job done. I need to do a solid interior detail at some point now the weather is creeping towards something less awful.

The only other thing I did to the car today, although not detailing, was to fix my Civics folding mirrors by soldering new polyfuses onto the shut-off devices. Pain of a job, largely because of all the resin you have to dig through inside the SOD(appropriate acronym if ever there was one) to reach the terminals for the fuse. after that its just solder new fuse on, replace missing resin with hot glue to make it water tight and then reinstall. Result is I now have folding wing mirrors that don't behave like they're possessed!

Might see if I can fit in a quick vacuum and wipe down of the interior on Sunday.


----------



## -Perry-

Was only meant to do a quick maintenance wash... But came across quite a few tar marks and a light splash of white paint (Lots of tiny spots... God knows where they came from!), so I gave my 2nd wife a proper wash and decontaminated certain areas. Fancied claying it, predominantly the front end, but I ran out of time as had to go out 

Few minor scratches, but don't have a polishing machine unfortunately so they'll have to wait.


----------



## Dave50

Here goes, first time I've put anything like this into writing and pictures so bear with 

Before shot, to be fair the car looked pretty clean and bodywork wasn't in to bad a state unlike the trim.
http://
http://

Car pre-washed with KC green star 17:1
Washed Carchem 19000:1
All other products Detailed Online
Iron fallout remover
http://

Tar and glue remover, I don't think it's been treated in its 19 years of existence, by far the biggest pain in the ****

Clayed

Another wash

Dried, and time for a well deserved coffee.

Next applied PTFE Hybrid Glaze via a DA on a 5 inch blue hex Chemical guys pad and a 4 inch white pad for the smaller areas. DO recommended applying a thin layer on a slowish speed. I used 2.5-3 on the DA. I've never used a glaze before, but it went on and buffed off really easy. At this stage as I was coming to the end of finishing the car the sun was still out. I had watch a video on polishing a silver car, and in the video the guy mentioned if you get it right the car will appear almost white, and I thought bo****ks, but to my amazement it did :buffer:

The glaze did definitely improve the look of the paint covering most of the marks and scuffs, which unfortunately I couldn't see in a photo.

DO recommended two coats with a four hour curing time, but the weather was on the turn, so just went with one coat.

Glaze was topped off with SURREAL CERAMIC INFUSED SHOW WAX, which smelt amazing, even the wife commented on it when she brought me a well deserved second coffee. The wax is a dream to put on and buff off.

On to the plastics and trim done with DO Restore trim gel which brought them up really well.

Glass cleaned and tyres dressed, job done.

The wheels came up better than I'd ever thought can't comment on the swirls as my light didn't turn up today, but if it does tomorrow I will add some more pictures.
http://
http://
http://
http://[URL=http://imgur.com/HIcLOCZ]
http://
http://[URL=http://imgur.com/Ggor4Y0]
By this time the weather had started to turn, but still dry. The after pictures really don't do the car justice, even next door commented on how well it looked, which was unlike him as he's always taking the p*** 

Dave


----------



## ///M Sport

Eddmeister said:


> Car in for 2nd year service tomorrow so a quick blast wash, managed in 45 minutes as light was fading, don't know how anyone can do it quicker lol


I can only dream of a wash in 45 minutes. You are doing well there mate 👍


----------



## Andyman0

MBRuss said:


> My colleague has one of these in the same colour. His looks a right state though. Not even 2 years old and scrapes everywhere, wheels all extensively kerbed and he took it through a car wash on a freezing day, resulting in the whole car being hammered with frozen bristles.
> 
> Just shows what difference a bit of care makes.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. It really needs a pro detail and coating, in the sun you can see the damn buffer trails that the dealers inflicted,(i bought it new and don`t have a polisher), just cant afford it atm and the car lives outside 24/7. Your mates brave taking it through a car wash, paint seems quite soft to me but i do what i can to look after it


----------



## Naddy37

Gave the ‘comfy chauffeur e-class’ it’s usual treatment, but this time used CarPro’s ECH2o waterless wash.

Cracking product, easy to use, and gave a good gloss finish. Awesome product!


----------



## minotaur uk

I run a youth group at church and need to do some fundraising. So we managed to wash 13 cars in 7hours. We started with a chemical ****tail of Koch green star, power max tfr and some show foam in a pump sprayer, the majority of it was green star. I am so impressed with green star having never tried it before. It’s now my go to prewash, the dirt just melted off the cars! We used simoniz ultra care alloy cleaner for the wheels. We then used megs gold class for the contact wash. We used detailed online nano sealant as the LSP. We had a range of cars from wrecked fiat mulitplas to BMW X5’s. On one car I have time to polish out a large lightly scratched area.

We got through the day with no scratches...from what we could see...and some very clean cars.


----------



## MBRuss

Good work!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

A long weekend on my car..finished off with Vonixx Black..a very nice easy to use wax



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head

MB Russ Definitely my next work car, the finish on the new jags looks very good


----------



## MBRuss

Andyman0 said:


> Thanks mate. It really needs a pro detail and coating, in the sun you can see the damn buffer trails that the dealers inflicted,(i bought it new and don`t have a polisher), just cant afford it atm and the car lives outside 24/7. Your mates brave taking it through a car wash, paint seems quite soft to me but i do what i can to look after it


Well, it's a company car and he just doesn't look after them in the slightest. My current car is his previous company car. Was in a right state when I got it and all the wheels kerbed. The Jag looks much the same now. Parking scuffs, massive kerbing on the wheels and despite having the car wash damage fixed by a detailer, it's already covered in swirls again because he takes it to the Eastern Europeans.

I started trying to correct my car (his old car) but the wash marring is insane. Almost like somebody washed the car with a Brillo pad. A single set takes all the light marring out, but two or three more sets seem to do nothing more, because the car is just chock full of RIDS.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikej857

Gave it weekly maintenance wash using Obsession Wax Blizzard Purify and Purify then as the current LSP is still holding up well I finished with a spray of Jays Wax Bubblegum Ceramic detailer 
Tyres dressed with Obsession Nero





































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Second car this week, lol. Decon, light polish and cleansed with Werkstat Prime and then topped of with some In2Detailing Ceramic Wax. Be interesting to see how the longevity is affected being applied on top on the Prime.























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

That RS looks the biz mate!


----------



## Naddy37

Cleaned the engine bay of the comfy chauffeur e-class.

No pics, apart from finally got to try out this.....


----------



## TomCatUK

Boothy said:


> Second car this week, lol. Decon, light polish and cleansed with Werkstat Prime and then topped of with some In2Detailing Ceramic Wax. Be interesting to see how the longevity is affected being applied on top on the Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


That RS is beautiful. Absolutely love that colour.


----------



## MBRuss

Naddy37 said:


> Cleaned the engine bay of the comfy chauffeur e-class.
> 
> No pics, apart from finally got to try out this.....


Any good? I have a very similar looking dog drier,but find it a bit of a faff. I now use a Worx leaf blower. Easier than trailing a hose all around the car, I find.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

TomCatUK said:


> That RS is beautiful. Absolutely love that colour.


It's a proper monster! Going in to Mountune on Monday to to get taken upto 375bhp - ish. It belongs to a 50 year old women would you believe, lol. An old work friend.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Boothy said:


> It's a proper monster! Going in to Mountune on Monday to to get taken upto 375bhp - ish. It belongs to a 50 year old women would you believe, lol. An old work friend.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Yes, I would believe. Every time I see a fast car it's driven by a woman, usually an older woman who looks totally out of place in it. I just struggle to even imagine a 50 year old woman going into a garage and asking to buy a hot hatchback.

I was once driving home on the motorway and saw an older lady driving an RS6 Avant. I don't know a single woman who would even know what one of those is.

I need to meet some of these women interested in cars, all the ones I know have no interest whatsoever.

Likewise, I often see guys in little superminis that I wouldn't necessarily expect to see them in, but the most unusual was a bright yellow Mazda RX-8 being driven by an elderly chap with a mustache, a pipe, and a tweed waistcoat and jacket. I can only presume he had bad eyesight and somehow his Range Rover Vogue keys got mixed up with the RX-8 keys somehow without him realising.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01

MBRuss said:


> Y.......and saw an older lady driving an RS6 Avant. I don't know a single woman who would even know what one of those is......


I personally don't know any ladies that would either - but I'll bet these ladies do :thumb:

https://www.bwrdc.co.uk/

Andy.


----------



## MBRuss

Damn right. It just always surprises me that the people driving these cars are so rarely what I'd expect.

Based on my observations you'd think that the only people interested in fast cars are middle-aged women!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL

washed, fallout removed, clayed, 1 layer blackfire gloss enhancing polish (now called paint cleaner) by hand and 1 layer of bmd morpheus wax, autoglym high performance tyre gel and glass done with adams glass boost to top up the h2go
wheels were washed and sealed last week with raceglaze nano wheel seal


----------



## JP83

As it was dark last night (funny how that happens), not much.

However, my S-max had been attacked by what I can only think was Pterodactyl, with the amount of crap that had been dumped on it. 

The old trick of laying wet paper towel on and a quick dab of QD after saved the day. 
Although it then highlighted the fact it's long overdue a clean. Bugger.


----------



## greymda

prepped my wife's car for tomorrow spring enhancement (planning on using 3D HD SPEED).

so today was snow-foam, hand wash, clay.
tomorrow morning a rinse and applying AIO.

we shall see how this turns out.


----------



## Andyblue

Washed mine with my new DetailedOnline sweet shop Elite shampoo, which is very nice and smells wonderful, also did neighbours Evoque a clean and took pity on their daughters and cleaned her Polo...


----------



## puntohgt77

Gave my ST a 'quick' spruce up today - need to look at something to clean the tyres better - gave them a good scrub with some tfr and a stiff brush but they still dried with a brown tint!


----------



## dchapman88

puntohgt77 said:


> Gave my ST a 'quick' spruce up today - need to look at something to clean the tyres better - gave them a good scrub with some tfr and a stiff brush but they still dried with a brown tint!


The ST looks gorgeous, what a stunning colour too!

Regards to tyres, I'd suggest giving XVC tyre and rubber cleaner a go. They're a sponsor on here and it's an amazing product. I did a review on it, check it out. I think it'll do what your looking for 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

First wash in a few weeks as i made an attept to wash last weekend when as i was about to start my pw packed up. Hence just did a careful 2bm wash today. Got about half way round the car with some bsd after drying and noticed a cloud of dust waft over me. Looked round to find one of the workmen doing some paving works further up the street throwing sand into a cement mixer about 15 meters away. Dont know why i bother.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

dchapman88 said:


> The ST looks gorgeous, what a stunning colour too!
> 
> Regards to tyres, I'd suggest giving XVC tyre and rubber cleaner a go. They're a sponsor on here and it's an amazing product. I did a review on it, check it out. I think it'll do what your looking for
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.

Just ordered some tyre and rubber cleaner and a couple of others bits too as its pretty cheap compared to some of the other brands I normally use so will see how it gets on.

Thanks for the recommendation :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

puntohgt77 said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Just ordered some tyre and rubber cleaner and a couple of others bits too as its pretty cheap compared to some of the other brands I normally use so will see how it gets on.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation :thumb::thumb:


No worries mate
Hope you get on with it, I think its damn good and always gives great results.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Hope you get on with it, I think its damn good and always gives great results.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I've found it very effective as well, prefer to use it with the foaming cap open - so you get more of a standard spray :thumb:


----------



## greymda

applied 3D HD SPEED today on wife's daily driver.
pretty impressed by the way it turned out and ease of use (working outside, direct sun, ~18C).

the gloss was outstanding by it's own, but as i have a bottle of Collinite 845 just topped it with a layer.


----------



## leecarey212

First wax in a while














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odysseus

Bit of a detailing day on the family wagon XC90.

It wasn't too bad to start with, just some brake dust and bird poop.




























Started off with the usual wheel treatment, then snow foam.










I blasted off the foam with my pressure washer, then a two bucket wash and plenty of pressure washing in between. I had my two assistants "assisting", which definitely didn't speed the process up but was good fun.



















I dried the car with a few waffle towels and treated the tyres. Then used some quick detailer on the paintwork.

Extra work over and above a normal wash and speedy detail was a clean of the engine bay. The first time I've done this with this car having now owned it around four weeks.

Before.










After.










It's not perfect by any stretch but much better than it was. This was just a light hose pipe (not pressure washer) spray then diluted G101 agitated with a detailing brush over surfaces, followed by a dry then a spray with Aerospace 303.

I also used my newly acquired Gummi Pfledge(?) on the door seals to keep everything supple. This was easy peasy and I can see that one small bottle lasting ages.

A quick vacuum of the interior and a polish of the glass and I was done.

Looks good for a few hours effort.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlw129

Took advantage of the good weather as the car was filthy from being parked at work all week




























Used Autoglanz Spritzer in my new MTM Hydro foam cannon










Used P&S Beadmaker on the paintwork and Carpro Perl on the tyres


----------



## Odysseus

jlw129 said:


> Took advantage of the good weather as the car was filthy from being parked at work all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Autoglanz Spritzer in my new MTM Hydro foam cannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used P&S Beadmaker on the paintwork and Carpro Perl on the tyres


Looks great. I imagine a 340i is a very fast car!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Gave the bonnet a going over with s30 with my rotary, bird had done its duty last week and noticed some marks, finished with some bsd just to protect it 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71

Not detailing as such - but - slid out the plastic floor tiles from the garage floor and gave them a clean with APC before Karcher blasting


----------



## Wilco

Properly annoyed at the minute, I've just washed my mum's car and the graphene wax I've tested on it is all but gone. I asked dad if he's been near the car and he said he washed it last week. Hmm what with? Oh some fairy and that big towel you gave me. 
That's a drying towel dad!!!!!!! 

Oh. Well it was clean when I finished. I've just had to walk away as I don't want an argument.


----------



## greymda

oh i know the pain!

my father comes to me and says: you know, your cars look so shiny and clean. do ours too, okay?
- sure no problem, but you have to stop washing it by the brush and plain water with no lubricant!
- but i've done so entire life!
- ...
- ...


----------



## Walesy.

Just a maintenance wash today...AG UHD Wax seems to have gone now after 4 months. So, when I get a chance I will get another coat of something else after a decon


----------



## littleslip

First decent clean (since buying it two weeks ago) today. Started with fallout (Trolls Breath) on the wheels, then Pro Kleen snow foam, wash, dry and quick detail with Muc Off Speed Polish. Then glass, black exterior trim with Muc Off Silicone Shine and wheel dress. The Muc-Off products worked well and I was happy with the Pro Kleen. Not too sure on the Trolls Breath, either my wheels are really clean or it doesn't work too well (although my wheels are gloss black). 

Only had a couple of hours so it was outside only. Happy with the results. I can see why people get addicted to detailing! quote from the wife “what took you so long have you been using a bloody toothbrush?”


----------



## Hawkesybaby

First wash for the missus car THIS YEAR due to her working crazy shifts... hadn't washed it since its winter prep at the start of Nov! Was filthy! Shining like a diamond on a goats ass now like!

Then came home to see that an ostrich had relieved itself on the front of my car!!! Cup final finished (not happy) so got out the house for some alone time and sort the car. Quick maintenance wash later with a top up of BSD for speed and it's looking gleaming. I used king if gloss last month and the beading was incredible still. Potential for "contactless" washing.


----------



## RandomlySet

Not detailing as such, but picked up from where I left the other week, and spent the weekend tidying the garage


----------



## molsal

Nice job on the car, now for the garage and front garden, they will take longer!


----------



## Merc5152

*Some cleaning at the weekend*

Hi All

Here is my car after cleaning at the weekend - Pleased with it

- ODK Arctic 
- BH for wheels
- AutoGlym HD Shampoo
- AutoGlym UHD Wax 
- AF Interior


----------



## puntohgt77

Thankfully did the wifes car yesterday as it looks like rain here all day today :detailer:


----------



## MBRuss

puntohgt77 said:


> Thankfully did the wifes car yesterday as it looks like rain here all day today :detailer:


Love that colour.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

wifey's Aygo after a quick AIO and one layer of Collinite 845


----------



## TomCatUK

Went out to give the car a quick maintenance wash and th dead tree that's been next to my flat for years has suddenly burst into life and spilled it's gutts all over my car. However a few parcels arrived in the post and it turned into a full little session.

Prewash with green star followed by snowfoam
Wash using autofinesse lather
Quick once over with clay
Quick once over with autofinesse ultra glaze
Then a final coat of soft99 fusso.

Not going to lie completely skipped on wheels as I'm hopefully getting new ones soon and if I had done them as well I think I'd still be out there.

Did some tarty little bits and bobs as well. But had a nice little weekend.


----------



## AudiPhil

TomCatUK said:


> Went out to give the car a quick maintenance wash and th dead tree that's been next to my flat for years has suddenly burst into life and spilled it's gutts all over my car. However a few parcels arrived in the post and it turned into a full little session.
> 
> Prewash with green star followed by snowfoam
> Wash using autofinesse lather
> Quick once over with clay
> Quick once over with autofinesse ultra glaze
> Then a final coat of soft99 fusso.
> 
> Not going to lie completely skipped on wheels as I'm hopefully getting new ones soon and if I had done them as well I think I'd still be out there.
> 
> Did some tarty little bits and bobs as well. But had a nice little weekend.


Looks fantastic! :buffer:


----------



## Andyblue

TomCatUK said:


> Went out to give the car a quick maintenance wash and th dead tree that's been next to my flat for years has suddenly burst into life and spilled it's gutts all over my car. However a few parcels arrived in the post and it turned into a full little session.
> 
> Prewash with green star followed by snowfoam
> Wash using autofinesse lather
> Quick once over with clay
> Quick once over with autofinesse ultra glaze
> Then a final coat of soft99 fusso.
> 
> Not going to lie completely skipped on wheels as I'm hopefully getting new ones soon and if I had done them as well I think I'd still be out there.
> 
> Did some tarty little bits and bobs as well. But had a nice little weekend.


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Stoner

Great car, especially good in that colour.


----------



## greymda

parents daily driver. will post later before/after but this is final.


----------



## Nidge76

I have to confess I hadn't washed my car in over 6 months. Life has just got in the way lately.

Anyway gave the Civic a good clean today. Could really do with spending a lot more time on the wheels, trim, arches, exhaust etc, but that'll have to be for another day when I do a full decon, clean & polish.

Anyway a few before and afters:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Bugger all because of two things, rubbish weather and my new M2 Competition is away having it's track suit fitted.


----------



## Walesy.

Nothing..shoulder and neck is knackered, weather isnt great and I have been repairing the garage structure of late


----------



## Just-That-EK

First clean in about 8 months.

Came up alright but could be better..will do a proper clean when I stock up on more goodies.


----------



## Deano9

*New cars first clean.*

Washed, clayed with my Bilt Hamber reg Clay bar, a coat of SRP and then a coat of HD Wax, can't wait to use that wax up so I can try the super HD!


----------



## TomCatUK

Nidge76 said:


> I have to confess I hadn't washed my car in over 6 months. Life has just got in the way lately.
> 
> Anyway gave the Civic a good clean today. Could really do with spending a lot more time on the wheels, trim, arches, exhaust etc, but that'll have to be for another day when I do a full decon, clean & polish.
> 
> Anyway a few before and afters:


Love an EP3, remember what a ballache cleaning those wheels was. Great work!!


----------



## Nidge76

TomCatUK said:


> Love an EP3, remember what a ballache cleaning those wheels was. Great work!!


Cheers Tom. Appreciate the kind words.

Yes the wheels need a bit more work to get them up to standard.

The trickiest bit I find is the narrow gaps in the spokes. Hard to get enough pressure using a small brush to clean them properly.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Nidge76 said:


> Cheers Tom. Appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Yes the wheels need a bit more work to get them up to standard.
> 
> The trickiest bit I find is the narrow gaps in the spokes. Hard to get enough pressure using a small brush to clean them properly.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


EZ Detailing small wheel brush?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Polished my knob today :lol::lol::lol:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Andyblue

SunnyBoi said:


> Polished my knob today :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


That's an impressive knob now :doublesho

Seriously though, great transformation :thumb:


----------



## gishy

just a quick maintenance wash while I had the time and weather.
interior, plastics wiped down with 50/50 apc/water mix and a good vacuum 
wheels washed with a cheap shampoo dried and sprayed with ez wheel armour
pre wash with snow foam applied with a pump spray then rinsed
contact wash with car chem 1900-1 shampoo rinsed again and dried with the help of some car chem hydrocoat
all the glass cleaned
finally tyres dressed 
about 4hrs in total


----------



## Nidge76

MBRuss said:


> EZ Detailing small wheel brush?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Not sure it's going to be small enough to fit in the narrow gap but worth a check.

Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate it.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCatUK

Nidge76 said:


> Cheers Tom. Appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Yes the wheels need a bit more work to get them up to standard.
> 
> The trickiest bit I find is the narrow gaps in the spokes. Hard to get enough pressure using a small brush to clean them properly.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


I sold mine a bought easier to clean wheels. That's I fixed the problem.


----------



## tosh

Sonax wheel brush has a tapered end and is good for narrow gaps like that. Quite pointy at the end.

https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-wheel-rim-brush-ultra-soft

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nidge76

TomCatUK said:


> I sold mine a bought easier to clean wheels. That's I fixed the problem.


Not a bad plan. Maybe not the cheapest option but still... 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

tosh said:


> Sonax wheel brush has a tapered end and is good for narrow gaps like that. Quite pointy at the end.
> 
> https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-wheel-rim-brush-ultra-soft
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for your help . I'd need to check the measurements of that brush as it might be too stubby to fit. The narrow part is only 1.5cm wide so the brush needs to fit right through.

I've put a post up on the wheels thread to see what people come up with.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh

Nidge76 said:


> Thanks for your help . I'd need to check the measurements of that brush as it might be too stubby to fit. The narrow part is only 1.5cm wide so the brush needs to fit right through.
> 
> I've put a post up on the wheels thread to see what people come up with.
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


Won't fit through 
It will clean the spoke though, I thought you wanted to clean the slots in the wheel. 
I just bought a Wheel Woolie Vent brush, very slim.


----------



## Nidge76

tosh said:


> Won't fit through
> It will clean the spoke though, I thought you wanted to clean the slots in the wheel.
> I just bought a Wheel Woolie Vent brush, very slim.


Yes I do want to clean inside the small spokes so I guess I want a brush that fits through so I can brush up and down the gap thoroughly. The vent brush you mentioned could possibly do the job. Thanks.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

Did the interior today. Quick hoover and all the plastics. Followed by all the fabrics and put my new fitted floor mats down. Then all the glass inuding the panoramic roof.


----------



## Brian1612

Sisters CX-5 was given a deep clean last week. Interior was all hoovered, cleaned and protected including all plastics and leather.

Megs wash+ was used to strip any remnants of old LSPs off the car. Wheels were decontaminated using Tenzi Bleeding wheels which I was pretty impressed with. Thick gel like formula which although a little annoying to spray evenly offered excellent dwell and reaction performance.

A few deeper scratches were corrected on the doors then the full car was given a quick coat of bitemax virtue via machine to improve appearance of the paint and add gloss. This was coated with a layer of WP Armageddon which was easy to use and seemed extremely hydrophobic.

Was happy with the turnaround for what was a single day and roughly 6-7 hrs work.





























































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## matt303

Finally managed to give my neglected Soul EV a snow foam, wash and QD, always cleans up really nice, even gave the charge port area a clean and QD 

















Products used Monstershine Snowfoam, Meguiars Mirror Bright shampoo, Dodo Juice basics of bling QD while drying and a quick final buff over with Auto Finesse Glisten.

I really need to make time to give it a hand polish and coat of sealant before we start making our spring and summer trips.


----------



## Odysseus

Not really detailing per se, but I did make this handy detailing brush/wheel woolie holder after seeing something similar in the background of another pic on here.










I'm quietly chuffed with myself!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

none.. been raining all week and this weekend too.

we shall wait.


----------



## SunnyBoi

one step AIO done on a friend's car...very happy with the results!


----------



## Soul boy 68

SunnyBoi said:


> one step AIO done on a friend's car...very happy with the results!


And so you should be! that gloss is insane, well done SunnyBoi. :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

SunnyBoi said:


> one step AIO done on a friend's car...very happy with the results!


Amazing gloss, well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

SunnyBoi said:


> one step AIO done on a friend's car...very happy with the results!


That looks amazing


----------



## greymda

what products did you use?


----------



## detailR

Cleaned Dan's (AKA ObiDanKarbubi) wheels:lol:


----------



## andy__d

Started to teach myself how to "remove paint with a machine polisher" ,,,


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave mine a wash and a quick blast of bsd on friday, absolutely covered in dust now after road sweeper did its business in the afternoon. Gave the missus' a quick wash and dry and its come up beaut, no doubt will be just as Dusty tomorrow. Dont know why i bother...
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

detailR said:


> Cleaned Dan's (AKA ObiDanKarbubi) wheels:lol:


Hope you used ODK products :lol:


----------



## SunnyBoi

greymda said:


> what products did you use?


Carpro essence with a Rupes 21 and LC CCS Orange pad!

Here's a video walkaround as well!


----------



## greymda

vey nice, must get myself a bottle one day.


----------



## MBRuss

SunnyBoi said:


> Carpro essence with a Rupes 21 and LC CCS Orange pad!
> 
> Here's a video walkaround as well!


Was tempted to use the same yesterday, but ended up just using a bit of Auto Finesse paint cleaner on a few panels as that's all I had time for.

Mine came out like this. Not bad considering I spent the morning mowing the front and back lawn, so only had a few hours. Also did a full decon, de-tar and used my clay cloth for the first time.

Paint is super smooth now.

Topped it off with some Pete's 53 wax, which was another product I used for the first time.












































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

Done a quick Shampoo and rapid wax on both cars a d done the wheels with AG Magma and wheel sealent.

Tbh I'm not that impressed with the Magma. 
I'm gonna go with BH auto wheels next.


----------



## MBRuss

Deano9 said:


> Done a quick Shampoo and rapid wax on both cars a d done the wheels with AG Magma and wheel sealent.
> 
> Tbh I'm not that impressed with the Magma.
> I'm gonna go with BH auto wheels next.


BH Auto Wheel is what you want. 

Spritz a bit on, jet wash off. Pretty much clean wheel. I still go over them with brushes etc, but you could almost get away with going touchless.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

The Cayenne got a Snow foam, 2 BM wash, quick wax with Adams Buttery wax so easy in direct sun. Hoping to get a full de-contamination, correction and wax in over the next few weeks.


----------



## greymda

AudiPhil said:


> The Cayenne got a Snow foam, 2 BM wash, quick wax with Adams Buttery wax so easy in direct sun. Hoping to get a full de-contamination, correction and wax in over the next few weeks.


how much time it takes you cleaning a Cayenne?


----------



## RandomlySet

I managed to finished work a couple of hours early on Friday and gave the car a quick clean ready for Saturday's visit to the CarChem factory

Just a shampoo solution for the wheels as the Poorboys Wheel Sealant (from this video - 



) was still holding up well.









Detailed Online's Lava Snow Foam









Detailed Online's Surreal Wax still going well after 1 month or so (this was after rinsing snow foam, but before washing)


















Playing with the BigBoi BlowR Mini again









And finished with a spritz of Dodo Juice Red Mist Tropical









Packed up the next morning for some filming at CarChem









I only snapped a couple of pics as I was focusing on filming. Speaking of which, the vlog/tour video should be up this Thursday, so make sure you're subscribed to the Detailing World YouTube channel (link in my sig)


----------



## MBRuss

Today I took the iBrid into work to polish out a huge scratch on a colleague's wife's car. It was too deep in a couple of places, but I got rid of most of it and lessened the appearance of what was left.

Looks like a bicycle handle bar went down the side of it...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Have the wife's car a bit of a spring clean. She doesn't give a monkeys but I couldn't take it any more.

Wheels done with BH auto wheels 
Bilt Hamber snow foam pump sprayers
Engine jet washed and trim dressed
Car washed with BH auto wash 
Clayed with BH medium 
Carplan super gloss
ODK detailing spray

Interior hoovered, seats steam cleaned and ODK cabin on the trim. Glass cleaned.








































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Lexus-is250 said:


> Have the wife's car a bit of a spring clean. She doesn't give a monkeys but I couldn't take it any more.
> 
> Wheels done with BH auto wheels
> Bilt Hamber snow foam pump sprayers
> Engine jet washed and trim dressed
> Car washed with BH auto wash
> Clayed with BH medium
> Carplan super gloss
> ODK detailing spray
> 
> Interior hoovered, seats steam cleaned and ODK cabin on the trim. Glass cleaned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Lovely work fella, funky looking cars these Swifts


----------



## Fireball411

Just quick maintenance wash,but tried three different QD's as drying aids and a new tyre dressing

QD's were bilt hamber qd,autobrite berry blast and ONR
tyre dressing was carpro perl


----------



## GleemSpray

Gave the other half's shopping trolley a quick wash today with a bottle of Power Maxed Car Shampoo and Ultra Wax, which has been sat unused for about 3 years since i got it in a PM promotion on a bit of a whim.

Nice to use and bought the car up looking great. Then quickly whizzed around it with BSD + a damp mf cloth as a drying aid as the sunlight and heat was drying the car as fast as i was rinsing it.

10 mins later i have a bone dry car, with a deep glossy shine and not a mark on it. 

BSD really is epic as a drying aid and it seems to work fine in direct sunshine too.


----------



## MBRuss

GleemSpray said:


> Gave the other half's shopping trolley a quick wash today with a bottle of Power Maxed Car Shampoo and Ultra Wax, which has been sat unused for about 3 years since i got it in a PM promotion on a bit of a whim.
> 
> Nice to use and bought the car up looking great. Then quickly whizzed around it with BSD + a damp mf cloth as a drying aid as the sunlight and heat was drying the car as fast as i was rinsing it.
> 
> 10 mins later i have a bone dry car, with a deep glossy shine and not a mark on it.
> 
> BSD really is epic as a drying aid and it seems to work fine in direct sunshine too.


Agreed, BSD is a great drying aid and does a great job if topping up your protection at the same time.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

Gave my VRS a wash today...

Wheels with AutoBrite Brite wheels, wheel woolies and detail factory brushes. Tyres scrubbed with Adams Tyre and Rubber Cleaner
Prewash with ODK Brakedown
Foam with Adams Ultra Foam
Wash with Adams Car Shampoo and Microfibre madness mitt
Dried using Waxaddict towel
QD wipedown with Adams Detail Spray
Glass cleaned with Gyeon Glass
Glass sealant topped up with Bouncers Drop N Roll

My wife’s Fiat 500 got the same treatment too


----------



## dan4291

Post winter detail on my Renault Megane RS 250 Cup.

Wheels cleaned with Valet Pro Bilberry Wheel Cleaner, tyres and arches sprayed with Meguiars APC and scrubbed. Decontaminated with Auto Finesse Oblitarate and Iron Out.

Rest of the car got sprayed with Powermaxed TFR, Bilt Hamber Autofoam, Meguiars APC and a brush on the intricate bits, two bucket wash with ODK Jet, decontaminated with Auto Finesse Oblitarate and Iron Out, and got a going over with the Farecla G3 Clay Mitt.

Managed to polish the drivers door using my DAS6 Pro machine using Meguiars Ultimate Compound on a green Chemical Guys Hexlogic pad, finishing with Meguiars 205 on a white Hexlogic pad. Rest of the car got a coat of Auto Finesse Tripple. Car was waxed with BMD Sirius Dark. Wheels waxed with Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Wax, and tyres coated with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel. Glass cleaned with Nilco Nilglass.

Finished result, ready for the Malton Big Breakfast meet!
































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

Got the car summer ready, gave it the works, made a right **** of clay barring though and got terrible marring so had to spend longer with the DA than I would have like.

No photos because I was burst


----------



## greymda

none for the whole weekend.
done smth stupid at the gym, and my lower back is killing me.. so waiting for the next weekend in hope of a better shape (and less stupidness).


----------



## weez

Tried out Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax.


----------



## Andyblue

weez said:


> Tried out Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax.


Looking good :thumb:

How was it to use ?


----------



## weez

Andyblue said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> How was it to use ?


Thanks.

The initial application was a huge pain. Streak city! After a thorough wash, I had it in the garage and followed the directions whilst the car was wet as per the instructions. After finishing, the car was still very streaky so I pulled it out into the sun to see all the streaks and went over the entire car with a fresh microfiber. Subsequent applications should be very easy, but I doubt I'll buy another bottle after this one.


----------



## Andyblue

weez said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The initial application was a huge pain. Streak city! After a thorough wash, I had it in the garage and followed the directions whilst the car was wet as per the instructions. After finishing, the car was still very streaky so I pulled it out into the sun to see all the streaks and went over the entire car with a fresh microfiber. Subsequent applications should be very easy, but I doubt I'll buy another bottle after this one.


Cheers mate :thumb:

Doesn't sound the easiest and that was having the advantage of a garage to keep the car out of the sun...


----------



## uruk hai

Gave it a good wash, re-applied the Sonax Extreme Protect + Shine, starting to get use to it now. Too much and it's practically sticky but a thinner layer and it buffs off with ease, cleaned the wheels and tyres, dressed the tyres and sealed the light clusters with G5. Lubricated all hinges with BH Ferrosol and treated the door retainers with silicone spray.


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave the 5er a thorough wash today, first wash with the di vessel used for final rinse, why havent i bought one of these before now???? Gave the rear quarter a cut n polish also to get rid of a lovely set of scratches from some **** in a car park and applied some uhd wax to protect it, perfect now.

Thought id give the missus's car the test treatment of just a snowfoam, pw and final rinse in the hope i can do this for a quick summer blast off. Its come up gleaming and i havent even touched it. Left in sun to dry and there isnt a mark on it, well impressed.





































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Cousin wanted his new car done which came poorly prep'd by Arnold Clark (shock horror!).

Gave me a chance to test out brute further and at a slightly stronger 4% mix and was impressed by the cleaning power.

Car was given a wipe down with some bouncers done & dusted si02. Little grabby initially to spread but once thinned out across the panel, final buffing was a breeze and very slick feeling.


























































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## molsal

Vyair are a fantastic family business, I have been using them for many years, mainly for equipment for keeping Koi carp. I have two DI vessels in tandem, when I get a reading of over 20ppm I replace the resin in the vessel nearest the tap then swap the final vessel over to become the first, this greatly extends resin life. I use DI water for window cleaning , I have a pole system, water for the iron , water for my aquarium and on a microfiber cloth for cleaning piano black interior plastics etc.


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Gave the 5er a thorough wash today, first wash with the di vessel used for final rinse, why havent i bought one of these before now???? Gave the rear quarter a cut n polish also to get rid of a lovely set of scratches from some **** in a car park and applied some uhd wax to protect it, perfect now.
> 
> Thought id give the missus's car the test treatment of just a snowfoam, pw and final rinse in the hope i can do this for a quick summer blast off. Its come up gleaming and i havent even touched it. Left in sun to dry and there isnt a mark on it, well impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


How do you find the DI vessel? And how long is the resin supposed to last? We have very hard water here, so I keep considering getting one. Also, how much did you pay for it? (PM if you don't want to say publicly.)

Thanks!
Russ

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> How do you find the DI vessel? And how long is the resin supposed to last? We have very hard water here, so I keep considering getting one. Also, how much did you pay for it? (PM if you don't want to say publicly.)
> 
> Thanks!
> Russ
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Its superb, ive bought a separate pico hose reel for the final rinse so its only 10m or small dia hose wasted at the end of the rinse. Not sure on life of resin to be hinest but as another has said abkve i may get another vessel to run in tandem when the ppm reading starts to raise. Its taking my 350ish ppm water straight to 0 at present, not a single mark even when left tondry in sun. I paid 95 quid for an 11 litre filled vessel

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Dan that 5 series looks amazing! I bet it is great to drive aswell with plenty of toys?


----------



## Andyblue

Been a busy weekend - done 6 cars !

Helped my neighbour with his - he wanted to try AG UHD wax and wanted some assistance...

Quick shot - very pleased :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

A quick wash down yesterday followed by a wipe down with V7, then parked outside the gates to the Temple of Vtec...


----------



## Nidge76

Shiny said:


> A quick wash down yesterday followed by a wipe down with V7, then parked outside the gates to the Temple of Vtec...


Car looks amazing as always Shiny. Liking the photo in front of the sign. Where was it taken?

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

They’re at Steam in the Swindon Outlet Village, not far from where I live. They used to be the gates to the British Rail sports ground in Statton Rd, not far from where I grew up.

My lad had go at me for not taking the photo from a distance using zoom so the sign would appear bigger, but it was a case of jump out the car, quick shot with phone and drive off before any people walked by thinking “what’s that idiot doing” :lol:


----------



## wayne451

https://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/news/9853767.museum-gift-opens-way-to-rail-history/


----------



## walfice

Washed with revive luxury snow foam and shampoo and put a second coat of wax planet solarized on. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Gave mine a quick(ish) wash today and used Beadmaker for the first time as a drying aid. Went on easy and made the paint feel very slick as people have mentioned.

Was in a bit of a rush at the end, so didn't get chance to take photos or stand back and admire my work afterwards.

Car is a bit bug splattered now, as we had to shoot straight to a wedding afterwards.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

bluechimp said:


> Dan that 5 series looks amazing! I bet it is great to drive aswell with plenty of toys?


Its a beaut mate. Only ticked a few boxes to be honest as budget wasnt unlimited but its a fantastic place to sit in traffic on the 62 

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark R5

I've given the RS a little TLC; just a quick wash. I also removed the 'focus' from the boot. I have the suntan to tackle when I get a bit longer than I had today. 

Managed to get the glue off though which was my main aim.


----------



## Nidge76

Shiny said:


> They're at Steam in the Swindon Outlet Village, not far from where I live. They used to be the gates to the British Rail sports ground in Statton Rd, not far from where I grew up.
> 
> My lad had go at me for not taking the photo from a distance using zoom so the sign would appear bigger, but it was a case of jump out the car, quick shot with phone and drive off before any people walked by thinking "what's that idiot doing"


Thanks for the info. Very interesting.

Hope you used a bit of Vtec when hurriedly driving away 

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamb2729

Gave the car a quick wash (why does a quick wash always seem to take a couple of hours?) and then used Griot's Foaming Poly Gloss which I bought at the start of the year but just hadn't got round to using. Lovely smelling stuff which you could see bonding in thin vertical streaks to the paintwork. Wish I'd taken some photos now.


----------



## bluechimp

DanWinfield said:


> Its a beaut mate. Only ticked a few boxes to be honest as budget wasnt unlimited but its a fantastic place to sit in traffic on the 62
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


I bet! I'll keep my eye out, regularly stuck on the M62 car park.


----------



## Eddmeister

Got a photo today before a completely unforecast Saharan dust storm rain shower messed every car in Glasgow up!!


----------



## Kenan

Eddmeister said:


> Got a photo today before a completely unforecast Saharan dust storm rain shower messed every car in Glasgow up!!


I had the same happen to me on Monday night down here in Devon 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Eddmeister said:


> Got a photo today before a completely unforecast Saharan dust storm rain shower messed every car in Glasgow up!!


Same here over in NI. My black focus is particularly bad.....

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister

Every car in my street looks like it's been on the Dakar rally lol


----------



## AlpineTouring

Eddmeister said:


> Got a photo today before a completely unforecast Saharan dust storm rain shower messed every car in Glasgow up!!


Love that colour. Was wondering why our cars were covered in yellow dust when I went out this afternoon.


----------



## markyboy1510

AlpineTouring said:


> Love that colour. Was wondering why our cars were covered in yellow dust when I went out this afternoon.


Oh! So that's what it was? I assumed it was some kind of pollen deposit, but that makes more sense! The next wash will be even more enjoyable.. my car is caked in the stuff! :detailer:


----------



## AlpineTouring

markyboy1510 said:


> Oh! So that's what it was? I assumed it was some kind of pollen deposit, but that makes more sense! The next wash will be even more enjoyable.. my car is caked in the stuff! :detailer:


We also have a building site nearby so there's no escaping dust lately. I miss having a garage.


----------



## The Cueball

I managed to summon the enthusiasm to change over 2 sets of winter tyres at the weekend, and during the process use the new Autoglym "polar" range.

I found them surprisingly good, and the cars looked pretty decent afterwards with no/little effort. :thumb:

I did hand polish 1 of them as well with SRP since I was painting out a car park scratch... even had the old wet sand and DA kit out! :doublesho:doublesho

Still got to sort out the S8.. but it hasn't had the summer wheels on for a couple of years now, and they looked shocking... so have been sent away to be power-coated.

I moved onto the bikes after that, and serviced/cleaned the MT09 then added Brembo brakes all round including their big brake kit on the front.. 

After that... changed it to Race/GP shift and installed a quickshifter too...

All very busy for a change... 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rob D 88

Eddmeister said:


> Got a photo today before a completely unforecast Saharan dust storm rain shower messed every car in Glasgow up!!


Is that the new Seat Leon?

The pic is very small but I like the look of that!

Any bigger pics?

Rob


----------



## detailR

I bought a new snowboard and decided to ceramic coat it.
You can buy ski and snowboard coatings and the blurbs sound a lot like automotive coatings - so SystemX it was :lol:


----------



## detailR

Not sure why the photo is so big. I used good old Photobucket instead of Flickr.


----------



## greymda

snow foam, 
iron remover on wheels, 
2bm wash,
qd dried, 
forgot to tire trim


----------



## dchapman88

Glare polishing on very thin and neglected paint! 
Decent results...























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

dchapman88 said:


> Glare polishing on very thin and neglected paint!
> Decent results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That certainly isn't what you expect to see in a normal reflection photo :lol:
Why on earth does it have a shark on the roof


----------



## dchapman88

Jack R said:


> That certainly isn't what you expect to see in a normal reflection photo
> 
> Why on earth does it have a shark on the roof


Because it's a fish wagon... obviously Haha

The guy who own it uses it basically as an advertising board to advertise his fish business. So a shark was the obvious solution lol


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crafty

As the weather isn't lending itself to cleaning the car, I settled for sorting the engine bay.

I had noticed that the seals over the turrets had gone white:









The whole bay was rather grubby as per that pic, scuttle panel covers:










The seals over the turrets were scrubbed with fairy liquid, the rest cleaned up with surfex, trying aerospace 303 on plastics for the first time too. End result was a definite improvement


----------



## GleemSpray

Crafty said:


> The seals over the turrets were scrubbed with fairy liquid, the rest cleaned up with surfex, trying aerospace 303 on plastics for the first time too. End result was a definite improvement


Oh No, not Fairy Liquid .... You car will just dissolve into corroded particles, from the high salt content ....:lol::lol:

Seriously tho, it looks a heck of a lot better - great work !! :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Decided to give the car a slightly deeper clean than normal by using some greenstar as prewash before snowfoam with the intent of laying down some temporary protection whilst i get around to finding the motivation to start polishing again.

Wheels washed
Greenstar
Autofoam
Pressure rinse
2bm wash with carchem 1900:1 and new adams wash pad (very impressed!)
Pressure rinse
Final rinse with DI vessel
Pat dry
Coat of AG UHD wax applied
Exhaust tips polished (before and after pics below)

Its hecking glossy now 























Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Maintenance wash and a top up with speed mousse..ready for the garage and a couple of mods tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Had another go with Perfect Finish this time using an orange, instead of a white, hex pad.

Didn't like it the last time, however this time it got rid of all the swirls on the boot lid of my new car and was very easy to use.

Not so happy now I see it in the sun, back to the level of impressedness I was after its first use!


----------



## MBRuss

Not exactly detailing, but had a go at making my own wax this morning, with the Dodo Juice home brew kit.

Good fun and the little 'un joined in and helped.












































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

MBRuss said:


> Not exactly detailing, but had a go at making my own wax this morning, with the Dodo Juice home brew kit.
> 
> Good fun and the little 'un joined in and helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks good fun!


----------



## sevenfourate

Worked Sat am. Rested Sat pm :lol:

And after drizzling on and off most of the day today - it cleared out around 4.30pm.

We've had a few of those sand-filled Saharan showers recently and all cars were truly awful with literally handfuls of sand on them.

Sunday evening turned into a flurry of activity as 3 of the fleet; the middle sons Grey Punto, my daily C2 and the wifes Blue (What the logbook says !!!) Punto all had their wheels washed and treated with Dragons Breath, each were then snow-foamed with good old BiltHamber Auto-foam, washed and dried and then given a coat of Sonax BSD.

No time for treating plastics etc unfortunately - just wanted to at least get the grinding paste off the surface....... :driver:


----------



## sevenfourate

****Apologies for sizing. Having real problem getting anything like small images here when using Imgur.....


----------



## MrG47

Wheels cleaned with BH Auto wheels. 
Snowfoamed with AG polar blast. 
Washed with Gyeon Bathe +. 
Protected with Gyeon Wet Coat.

First time using wet coat. Gloss and ease of use are very good. Reminds me of AG Autogloss Rinse. Will see if it lasts longer.










G

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

CharliesTTS said:


> MBRuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly detailing, but had a go at making my own wax this morning, with the Dodo Juice home brew kit.
> 
> Good fun and the little 'un joined in and helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Looks good fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they make it very simple, you're basically just mixing the solvent carrier with the waxes, but it's a good entry to making your own wax and fun for a rainy Sunday!
> 
> You're supposed to leave it 48 hours before using it, but I think it's pretty much cooled and set already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## RandomlySet

Gave my mates 3 Series Touring a detail over the weekend


----------



## DanWinfield

After yesterdays efforts and even after a 100 mile journey, its outshining the premiership player mobiles in the car park today 









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

DanWinfield said:


> After yesterdays efforts and even after a 100 mile journey, its outshining the premiership player mobiles in the car park today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Looking nice :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Video of the weekend's detailing session.


----------



## Naddy37

ONR wash for the ‘comfy chauffeur e-class’ Loverly product to use. Car was absolutely spotless, then it rained, and it’s rained non-stop!


----------



## Sawel

4 hours spent cleaning wheels, wheel arches, snowfoam with Polar Blast, hand wash with UHD Shampoo, towel dried, CarPro Reload on all bodywork and glass.


----------



## Andyblue

Sawel said:


> 4 hours spent cleaning wheels, wheel arches, snowfoam with Polar Blast, hand wash with UHD Shampoo, towel dried, CarPro Reload on all bodywork and glass.


Looking good :thumb:

Still looks a gorgeous machine and def on my wish list...


----------



## Sawel

Andyblue said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> 
> Still looks a gorgeous machine and def on my wish list...


Cheers Andy - Would be rude to not treat yourself! ...Easy for me to say that as a single guy with no kids!


----------



## Andyblue

Sawel said:


> Cheers Andy - Would be rude to not treat yourself! ...Easy for me to say that as a single guy with no kids!


Haha.

Might try suggesting to the wife :thumb:


----------



## AlpineTouring

Spotted my neighbour who is a pensioner trying to wash her car and offered to take over as she was struggling. Pulled it onto my drive and rinsed it, snow foamed it then gave it a good wash down. The car is 17 year old, metallic black and has quite a few surface scratches and swirls with hardly any shine to the paint, so I took the opportunity to try my new Mitchell & King DA out on a couple of panels. I found it much easier to work with than my das 6. I done a rear quarter and drivers door with Sonax Perfect Finish and it brought the gloss back to the paint and got rid of a few of the light swirls and scratches. I've offered to polish the whole car at some point just to see what it all comes up like. She probably thinks I'm mental, but I'm just happy putting my DA to good use and seeing what I can do with the paint work. 😁


----------



## MBRuss

AlpineTouring said:


> Spotted my neighbour who is a pensioner trying to wash her car and offered to take over as she was struggling. Pulled it onto my drive and rinsed it, snow foamed it then gave it a good wash down. The car is 17 year old, metallic black and has quite a few surface scratches and swirls with hardly any shine to the paint, so I took the opportunity to try my new Mitchell & King DA out on a couple of panels. I found it much easier to work with than my das 6. I done a rear quarter and drivers door with Sonax Perfect Finish and it brought the gloss back to the paint and got rid of a few of the light swirls and scratches. I've offered to polish the whole car at some point just to see what it all comes up like. She probably thinks I'm mental, but I'm just happy putting my DA to good use and seeing what I can do with the paint work.


Where's the "we need pics" emoji?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crafty

sevenfourate said:


> ****Apologies for sizing. Having real problem getting anything like small images here when using Imgur.....


You can control the sizes by adding a letter to the name of the file, for example this is one of your pics, its URL is https://i.imgur.com/egG0uzw.jpg

If you change that to be https://i.imgur.com/egG0uzwl.jpg it is displayed as 640px wide:










You can make thumbnails by using t, s or m, but generally they are too small for posting to forums, so I typically use l as per above, you can use h to get a 1024 wide image.


----------



## AlpineTouring

MBRuss said:


> Where's the "we need pics" emoji?!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Will take some when I get to do the rest of the car. 👍


----------



## AudiPhil

greymda said:


> how much time it takes you cleaning a Cayenne?


Sorry greymda I've only just seen this, as for an honest answer anywhere between 40mins for a wash to a day (or more) if I start polishing! I'm looking forward to getting a weekend to spend some time getting the paintwork corrected to a higher standard than it is currently.


----------



## MBRuss

AudiPhil said:


> Sorry greymda I've only just seen this, as for an honest answer anywhere between 40mins for a wash to a day (or more) if I start polishing! I'm looking forward to getting a weekend to spend some time getting the paintwork corrected to a higher standard than it is currently.


Wow, it takes me longer than 40 mins just doing the wheels!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Sorted the external trim on my new car, af revive was used on a small square of microfiber which was worked into the plastic, first pics are before with a wipedown of ipa and a couple of 50/50 and some end shots












































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

Shampoo with AG shampoo and topped up my wax with AG Aqua wax. It's such a great product.

Put some HD Wax o to my alloys and some Meguirs endurance gel on my tyre walls. Very impressed with he Meguirs tyre gel too.


----------



## Deano9

BrummyPete said:


> Sorted the external trim on my new car, af revive was used on a small square of microfiber which was worked into the plastic, first pics are before with a wipedown of ipa and a couple of 50/50 and some end shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Look fantastic mate.


----------



## andy__d

looks a lot better "black" pete


----------



## Andyblue

Deano9 said:


> Meguirs endurance gel on my tyre walls. Very impressed with he Meguirs tyre gel too.


I've found with Megs endurance gel, applying with a sponge, cover well as you do, but then about 15-20 mins later, wipe over with a microfibre cloth as though you're doing a gentle buff - I've found this takes a little of the gloss (so looks more natural and shiny, rather than very glossy), but seems to make it last longer - wife's car can run for the week and tyres still look good :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

yeah i've just started with the megs tyre gel, liking it. trouble with tyre dressings is, if you don't like them they take ages to use up.


----------



## Crafty

Strictly speaking, it was yesterday but the light had gone by the time I was done. It was absolutely covered in a mix of pollen and this dust/sand which seemed to be well stuck on.

Washed, clayed, fallout remover on the wheels, washed again, black hexlogic pad & SRP via DA to clean it up, DSW to finish, raceglaze sealnt on the wheels, h2go on the windows.

Pictures don't really show the gloss, but its the cleanest its been for some time.


----------



## DanWinfield

Busy one today, going away in the focus for a week to lakes do it needed a full valet so we dont all have to travel like animals. Copious amounts of dog hair, grime and dust needed to be tackled.

Hoovered, shampood and used greenstar for the dash and plastics.

Gave the 5 a hoover and leather cleaned plus a spritz of di water on a microfibre to clean dash.

Then washed both and rinsed with di vesdel and left to dry (well after its finished ****ing it down anyway).

Finally fave focus a fresh coat of bsd as the lsp was on its last legs. Feel like ive achieved summat today anyway. Some before and afters of interior below.

































































Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_W

A Mk5 Mondeo.....Christ, they are a big car!

I owed a mate a favour. He took me and the trailer to pick up the Xsara I broke earlier this year. Deal was I'd polish his Mondeo.

It came up really well. Paint wasn't bad, just a bit flat. It had previously had Supaguard stuff applied. Clayed, machined it with the Flex, a Pink pad and Menz 3800 which put tons of gloss into it. Sealed with Wowos Crystal Sealant. His words were 'it didn't even look this good the day we bought it'.







Absolutely knackered now though! Hit shower with a cold cider, dinner then hopefully watch Leicester at least draw with Manchester City!


----------



## Christian6984

The car hunt is on for my parents, thinking now nearly 70 to replace the aging C3 and the Golf with a slightly higher up car. Just trying to find something they can both get in and out of and see well out of is proving challenging but got a few options. My mum is short and my dad is about 6ft. Also as parking is tight round the back of the house not looking for anything too big. So while there doing the research I've been sorting out the current cars. The Golf was done a few weeks back and was relatively easy. The Citroen rarely gets washed and has 127k on the clock so also tried not to go too mad as this will be its last year as MOT is up this year and it's not worth spending on it to get it through the test. The road we live on hasn't helped the steering components which rattle a little. So plan was to give it a freshen up so she can enjoy it what time it's got left.

Wheels were hit with KC Greenstar on the tyres and AF iron out on the rims (they have been beyond perfect years now)

Snow foam with AS Ultramousse whilst going round addressing green moss in the gaps, shuts and rubber seals. Shampoo was AF Lather. Followed with Iron out and Tardis. Another wash, ONR and clay mitt. Snowfoam and rinse.

Dried, DA polished with Meguiars Step 1 which took care of the light marring, think clay cloth is done. Wax was Colly 476. Windows cleaned with AS glass clear. Trim and tyres was AD Super sheen. Oh wheels were done with Gyeon Wet coat while the PW was out. Interior was done by my sister the other day which thankfully was one less job for me.










Minging seals but picture is poor




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano9

Andyblue said:


> I've found with Megs endurance gel, applying with a sponge, cover well as you do, but then about 15-20 mins later, wipe over with a microfibre cloth as though you're doing a gentle buff - I've found this takes a little of the gloss (so looks more natural and shiny, rather than very glossy), but seems to make it last longer - wife's car can run for the week and tyres still look good :thumb:


Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Commander2874

Prewash using valetpro citrus and autofoam, 2bm wash using carpro reset, poorboys black hole polish and sealed with nattys paste wax.

Wheels cleaned with bilberry.

Glass sealed using h2go
























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Carpro reset, 2bm wash. Ceramic coating topped up with reload. 
Bilberry for wheels and h2go for glass.

Carpro perl for the tyres

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

Stripped back the bonnet as wasnt happy with the finish, had a few marring marks and generally didnt feel the shine was right so gave it another go.

Washed with Chemical Guys Clean Slate Surface Cleanser to remove the exisiting wax.

Prepped with Dodo Juice Lime Prime

Polished with Poorboys SSR2 using a foam abrasive pad from Zaino first and then a second pass with Dodo Juice Supernatural micro-fibre pad.

Waxed with Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid.

Half and half with the left still having the wax on and right buffed:










And the rest:


----------



## The Cueball

Not so much detailing, but with the morning temperatures finally getting to 7 and above, I decided to get the summer wheels on...

Just freshly powdercoated and looking good... just need to get the car properly cleaned now :lol:

So what is the colour of the boathouse at Hereford?!?!?



















:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

The Cueball said:


> Not so much detailing, but with the morning temperatures finally getting to 7 and above, I decided to get the summer wheels on...
> 
> Just freshly powdercoated and looking good... just need to get the car properly cleaned now
> 
> So what is the colour of the boathouse at Hereford?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Nice, are those the standard wheels that came with the car? They look huuuge!

Look very smart though. Back when Audi's were more reserved.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## micksea

there is no boat house at Hereford :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

MBRuss said:


> Nice, are those the standard wheels that came with the car? They look huuuge!
> 
> Look very smart though. Back when Audi's were more reserved.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah those are the standard wheels for the D2 final edition... 20"...

I think the car is growing old gracefully, looks far nicer than the modern S8 imo...

:thumb:



micksea said:


> there is no boat house at Hereford :thumb:


Jeez, don't tell these guys that!!


----------



## MBRuss

The Cueball said:


> Yeah those are the standard wheels for the D2 final edition... 20"...
> 
> I think the car is growing old gracefully, looks far nicer than the modern S8 imo...
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Jeez, don't tell these guys that!!


The movie Ronin probably didn't do it any harm either... Does yours have nitrous?! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

MBRuss said:


> The movie Ronin probably didn't do it any harm either... Does yours have nitrous?!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


No nitrous... but rumour has it that the car could have my old RS6 engine in it...

I couldn't comment on that though...:tumbleweed:

:doublesho


----------



## MBRuss

The Cueball said:


> No nitrous... but rumour has it that the car could have my old RS6 engine in it...
> 
> I couldn't comment on that though...:tumbleweed:
> 
> :doublesho


Blimey. Installed yourself?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Debadged and new plate on the rear of the focus

Badges removed with hair dryer and dental floss

Detared with AG tar remover

Then korrosol iron remover

Clayed with CarPro polyshsve cloth and CarPro immolube

Machine polished with menzerna finishing polish on a 3" orange hydro tech pad

Panel wipe with angelwax stripped ease

Waxed with angelwax guardian

Plate fitted then 2nd coat of wax










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard1

10-hour exterior detail, including my first use of a 'full fat' ceramic coating.

Products used:
AutoGlym Polar Blast (not as good as BH Auto Foam imo)
CarPro Reset (great shampoo)
BH Surfex HD
BH Auto Wheel

Menzerna SF3500
DAS6 v2
Chemical Guys Quantum White

Solution Finish
AutoGlanz Vision+ Glass Sealant
Sonax Wheel Sealant
and CarPro CQUK v3.0 (2 coats)









This photo was taken 24 hours after the CQUK had been applied - insane gloss!

I'm looking forward to seeing the water behaviour but so far what's impressing me the most is the dust repellency! Every other car is covered in a layer of pollen and dust but mine is still 90% clear


----------



## Brian1612

Finally got around to some correction work on the A45 while performing a maintenance wash.

Bonnet, roof and spoiler was cleaned as part of the maintenance routine before being decontaminated via chemical and claying.

Rubber seals near the polishing area were taped up before a green hex and some Scholls S20 were used to enhance the paint. By no means pristine but a massive improvement and roughly 85% perfect now after 4 passes at speed 5 on the flex 3401.

Panels were degreased with panel wipe then treated to some Gyeon Can Coat. My first play with this and found it an effortless to use 'lite' ceramic coating which left the paint glassy and slick. Just waiting for the rain/next wash now to observe hydrophobicity. Rest of the car was wiped down with Britemax Remax, an excellent si02 based spray sealant which delivers excellent gloss.

Only negative being my lovely rag master eagle MF applicator is now ruined on one side as the ceramic content within cancoat has crystallized 

Ps. Bumper will be left until last as it's due a respray after some poor colour matching from a previous painter.









































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Brian1612 said:


> Finally got around to some correction work on the A45 while performing a maintenance wash.
> 
> Bonnet, roof and spoiler was cleaned as part of the maintenance routine before being decontaminated via chemical and claying.
> 
> Rubber seals near the polishing area were taped up before a green hex and some Scholls S20 were used to enhance the paint. By no means pristine but a massive improvement and roughly 85% perfect now after 4 passes at speed 5 on the flex 3401.
> 
> Panels were degreased with panel wipe then treated to some Gyeon Can Coat. My first play with this and found it an effortless to use 'lite' ceramic coating which left the paint glassy and slick. Just waiting for the rain/next wash now to observe hydrophobicity. Rest of the car was wiped down with Britemax Remax, an excellent si02 based spray sealant which delivers excellent gloss.
> 
> Only negative being my lovely rag master eagle MF applicator is now ruined on one side as the ceramic content within cancoat has crystallized
> 
> Ps. Bumper will be left until last as it's due a respray after some poor colour matching from a previous painter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Not sure on the green racing stripes, look a bit rubbish IMO... 

Seriously though, looking good. What's CanCoat like to use then? Fairly quick and easy? Foolproof? And I presume you applied it outdoors?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

MBRuss said:


> Not sure on the green racing stripes, look a bit rubbish IMO...
> 
> Seriously though, looking good. What's CanCoat like to use then? Fairly quick and easy? Foolproof? And I presume you applied it outdoors?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'll get the door for you... 

Hi mate, yeah it is a breeze and for me idiot proof. 3 sprays of the atomizer head on the applicator, spread over the panel in horizontal then vertical lines to ensure thin/even coverage. Buffed off instantly after application and it was easy with the supplied short pile cloth (which is much like the zero finish cloths from In2detailing etc). All done outdoors and took me a few mins to coat the bonnet, roof/sunroof and spoiler. If you are looking for an entry point into ceramics this is one I would highly recommend.

Looking forward to some water coming into contact with it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Brian1612 said:


> I'll get the door for you...
> 
> Hi mate, yeah it is a breezr and for me idiot proof. 3 sprays of the atomizer head on the applicator, spread over the panel in horizontal then vertical lines to ensure thin/even coverage. Buffed off instantly after application and it was easy with the supplied short pile cloth (which is much like the zero finish cloths from In2detailing etc). All done outdoors and took me a few mins to coat the bonnet, roof/sunroof and spoiler. If you are looking for an entry point into ceramics this is one I would highly recommend.
> 
> Looking forward to some water coming into contact with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll go research it now. Interested to see how long it would last. Good they it comes with a microfibre. That's one of the things I dislike about most ceramic coatings, having to throw away some perfectly good microfibres afterwards.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

MBRuss said:


> Thanks. I'll go research it now. Interested to see how long it would last. Good they it comes with a microfibre. That's one of the things I dislike about most ceramic coatings, having to throw away some perfectly good microfibres afterwards.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


My buffing towel is fine but the applicator I used for application is ruined.

All rough feeling now due to the ceramic content. Wish I'd have considered this and used a cheaper MF cloth I'd have happily put in the dirty jobs bag 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Brian1612 said:


> My buffing towel is fine but the applicator I used for application is ruined.
> 
> All rough feeling now due to the ceramic content. Wish I'd have considered this and used a cheaper MF cloth I'd have happily put in the dirty jobs bag
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I dunno, if it crystallised on the applicator it almost certainly would have on the towel. The general consensus on here is to throw it away afterwards, else the first you'll know about it having crystallised product in it is when it leaves a ton of swirls in your paint...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

MBRuss said:


> I dunno, if it crystallised on the applicator it almost certainly would have on the towel. The general consensus on here is to throw it away afterwards, else the first you'll know about it having crystallised product in it is when it leaves a ton of swirls in your paint...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thought this as well but I've checked both sides of it after washing and it feels perfectly fine. Still nice and soft to the touch but not something I would have expected given the way the applicator has ended up. Nothing is ever straightforward and what you would expect with detailing .

Given its <10% Si02 I wouldn't even have expected it to crystallize on the MF applicator in all honesty so that was a surprise to me as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Brian1612 said:


> Thought this as well but I've checked both sides of it after washing and it feels perfectly fine. Still nice and soft to the touch but not something I would have expected given the way the applicator has ended up. Nothing is ever straightforward and what you would expect with detailing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just go careful. Might be worth trying it on a test panel or something first...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

MBRuss said:


> Just go careful. Might be worth trying it on a test panel or something first...
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have several test panels so will certainly check this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Well having checked the weather and no forecast of rain, it rained on and off all day.
Managed to get the wheels from hell cleaned and tyres dressed. Car washed, clayed and washed and dried. Got it all taped up and got the polisher out, managed to get both sides done with the small pad before the rain. 
So tomorrow I'll no doubt have to wash it again, dry, polish with the big pad and then apply some sonax pns. Asked my brother if he'd pop over and provide buffing duties.


----------



## Ben_W

These two.....


----------



## Radish293

Koch Chemie green star prewash, Autoglym shampoo followed by Polar seal. Tyres dressed with Koch Chemie nano magic plas care.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothy

Recieved my Vertool Force Drive that I bought from Dan on here and couldn't resist trying it on the wife's 108. Came up a treat! Went with Menz 2400 on a Lake Country polishing (pink) pad.
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

alfajim said:


> Well having checked the weather and no forecast of rain, it rained on and off all day.
> Managed to get the wheels from hell cleaned and tyres dressed. Car washed, clayed and washed and dried. Got it all taped up and got the polisher out, managed to get both sides done with the small pad before the rain.
> So tomorrow I'll no doubt have to wash it again, dry, polish with the big pad and then apply some sonax pns. Asked my brother if he'd pop over and provide buffing duties.


Finished this morning. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxpDdiYF14R/


----------



## MBRuss

alfajim said:


> Finished this morning.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BxpDdiYF14R/


Jeez, you weren't kiddin' when you said the wheels from hell! I thought you just meant they were really dirty.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Gave the wife's Muriel a maintenance wash..finished of with car Chem hi shine paint protector:


















Did the inside with wax planet and detailed on line products










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

MBRuss said:


> Jeez, you weren't kiddin' when you said the wheels from hell! I thought you just meant they were really dirty.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah they're a right pain in the backside. Even with power maxed alloy cleaner then korossol they still weren't perfect.


----------



## Cookeh

I tried to touch-up my bumper which was damaged in the hit and run around Christmas time. The damage was caused by the alloy and tyre of the offending car, so was a mix of torn up plastic and melted in rubber.

Bumper before

I started by wet sanding with 2500 grit sandpaper. I was a bit paranoid about this as of course the bumper does have some texture to it. After sanding I applied Wurth Plastic PT Dye to restore the colour to it and try and even the appearance out some more.

Bumper touchup
Upclose of touchup

As you can see the result is far from perfect (or professional!), and there is still quite visible ridging and some deeper gorges. I feel that if went any further with the sanding I would have taken off quite a bit of the texture so I had to compromise. In any case, I feel it is a significant improvement and certainly less noticeable.


----------



## Deano9

Cookeh said:


> I tried to touch-up my bumper which was damaged in the hit and run around Christmas time. The damage was caused by the alloy and tyre of the offending car, so was a mix of torn up plastic and melted in rubber.
> 
> Bumper before
> 
> I started by wet sanding with 2500 grit sandpaper. I was a bit paranoid about this as of course the bumper does have some texture to it. After sanding I applied Wurth Plastic PT Dye to restore the colour to it and try and even the appearance out some more.
> 
> Bumper touchup
> Upclose of touchup
> 
> As you can see the result is far from perfect (or professional!), and there is still quite visible ridging and some deeper gorges. I feel that if went any further with the sanding I would have taken off quite a bit of the texture so I had to compromise. In any case, I feel it is a significant improvement and certainly less noticeable.


That's a good effort mate!


----------



## Andyblue

Cookeh said:


> I tried to touch-up my bumper which was damaged in the hit and run around Christmas time. The damage was caused by the alloy and tyre of the offending car, so was a mix of torn up plastic and melted in rubber.
> 
> Bumper before
> 
> I started by wet sanding with 2500 grit sandpaper. I was a bit paranoid about this as of course the bumper does have some texture to it. After sanding I applied Wurth Plastic PT Dye to restore the colour to it and try and even the appearance out some more.
> 
> Bumper touchup
> Upclose of touchup
> 
> As you can see the result is far from perfect (or professional!), and there is still quite visible ridging and some deeper gorges. I feel that if went any further with the sanding I would have taken off quite a bit of the texture so I had to compromise. In any case, I feel it is a significant improvement and certainly less noticeable.


I think from those photos, you've done a great job, a significant improvement :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B

Full decon and applied Megs Ceramic Wax.


----------



## jcooper5083

Cookeh said:


> I tried to touch-up my bumper which was damaged in the hit and run around Christmas time. The damage was caused by the alloy and tyre of the offending car, so was a mix of torn up plastic and melted in rubber.
> 
> Bumper before
> 
> I started by wet sanding with 2500 grit sandpaper. I was a bit paranoid about this as of course the bumper does have some texture to it. After sanding I applied Wurth Plastic PT Dye to restore the colour to it and try and even the appearance out some more.
> 
> Bumper touchup
> Upclose of touchup
> 
> As you can see the result is far from perfect (or professional!), and there is still quite visible ridging and some deeper gorges. I feel that if went any further with the sanding I would have taken off quite a bit of the texture so I had to compromise. In any case, I feel it is a significant improvement and certainly less noticeable.


Brilliant work there. Looks a million times better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

So Im at work and I get a call from the wife in a panic because a seagul has got her car. As you can see from the picture below it was an impressive mess, which after snow foaming and 2bm was clear had etched into the paintwork so was a perfect time to try 2 on my new waxes, after a 2 stage polish.

I won't bore you with how I preped the car as was the usual suspects used. I wanted to try the charity Detailed OnLine Custom Surreal wax and thought I try it against Autoglyms UHD Wax (tough competition).

I found the Surreal went on quicker, not that UHD is hard and both came off easy. Both side of the bonnet looked great and the beading, we'll see the pictures. If I was pushed, I'd say the Surreal wax is better for me. Both great waxes but I preferred the Surreal and at less than £20 delivered its a no brainer. No for lots of pictures


























































Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

Car is going to the dealers tomorrow to have this white worm looked at. I've not driven it since Sunday, so had to give the wheels a quick clean, and remove some cobwebs :lol:

blob:https://www.facebook.com/f7fac0d1-1b23-47c7-ac0e-cd06c6da6d78

blob:https://www.facebook.com/cc839e24-3a77-4a80-a544-55c52c1753df

And then hang this ready


----------



## Brian1612

Another bit of machine polishing done... Passenger front wing, wing mirror, black gloss trim and the rear quarter panel decontaminated firstly then polished with an orange hex pad and some S20... Pleased with the results but those black gloss plastics are a bloody nightmare to polish! Refining them to a good standard took some serious patience.

Cancoat applied as the LSP. Already on the bonnet, roof and spoiler... performance is insane! After it ruined one of my ragmaster MF applicators, I've found once finished with application getting it straight into some warm water with washing up liquid stops it crystalizing which is good to know. MF cloths I used for removal also fine using this method.

For the panels without Cancoat, they have Britemax Remax applied which is seriously impressing me for a simple spray & wipe formation. Good beading, superb sheeting... I like my waxes but find using them is becoming less frequent with all these great synthetic sealants available now.














































































































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NeilG40

Gave the Leaf a wash with ONR using the Big Red Sponge for the first time, then sealed it with Opti-Seal on the body with BSD on the wheels and CarPro Perl on the tyres.


----------



## MBRuss

Washed the wife's car and polished out a big scuff on the rear that magically appeared without her noticing. Somehow managed to be on the bumper and toward the top of the rear hatch and was full of mud. No idea what did it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC

The wagons all sorted for the bank holiday


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Nothing yet as I haven't had the time today. But fitted the new motor with its boot liner and a bumper protector.

Dogs will be happy























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66

I did a simple spray of ONR from my garden sprayer ( 2 caps fulls to 1.5 litres of water ) on the fly splattered front end and the dusty black roof as no time for the usual full wash. 
Such little effort for such great results. 
Picture taken at 20.55 so not the best lighting .


----------



## DanWinfield

Full decon done today in preparation of starting polishing over next weeks and months. Thought id get the majority of the fallout removed so i can just do a quick claying before incorrect each panel in turn. Applied fusso coat at protection for now. Still undecided what to actually yse once ive coreected but may actually just go with fusso anyway, finish is quite nice.
4.5 hours just to decon wash, think i need a smaller car 
















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Not sure Fusso was the best thing to put on before polishing! It can be quite hard to remove. Make sure you give the panel a good thorough panel wipe before polishing to remove it as best you can. It's quite tenacious stuff!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Not sure Fusso was the best thing to put on before polishing! It can be quite hard to remove. Make sure you give the panel a good thorough panel wipe before polishing to remove it as best you can. It's quite tenacious stuff!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Haha im sure a decent compound will take it off just fine but ill be usong upol slow before i go anywhere near it anyway. Glad its tough anyway, means it will probably be my go to after correction

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Two more motors deconned and fusso'd today. Not sure my legs will be any good in divisional champs tomorrow after two full days detailing but hey ho.

Sisters vitara had a bodge job done by suzuki on bonnet which needed correcting so gave that a good going over with some h2.08 and a blue spider pad. Rest of car and also the focus clayed and coated with fusso. Gonna put feet up nar.

















Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peirre

I was up early O’clock, so after a quick cuppa it was time to setup the kit for the 1st full safe wash of the new Gti since having it detailed by Jim White. Setting up the kit isn’t easy as I live in a 1st floor flat and it involves connecting the hosepipe to the bath mixer tap and dangling 10m of hose out the bathroom window to connect to the garden hose reel outside for the PW.
After an initial pressure wash to loosen the dirt, BH snowfoam, 3BM, and rise. I was able to try out the new modified “pet dryer” fitted with a 5m Henry hoover hose, which I was pleasantly surprised to find didn’t have as much pressure drop off as I expected and it meant I could deal with the honeycomb grills with ease, the 5m hose also meant that I was able to work around the car without moving the dryer. Two and a half hours later, job done, kit stowed away and time for a cuppa and a well deserved bacon sandwich :thumb:

Though as soon as I sat down it starts to rain


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the new to me Mazda it's first bath. Picked it up last Sunday so this will be it's first wash. Unfortunately it needs a bit more attention than I could give it today as being white it's desperately in need of a clay.

For today I just wanted to get some sort of protection on it and just have a closer look at things like we do when cleaning.

Cleaned wheels using power maxed regular wheel cleaner as the alloys were refurbished before I got it.

Snow foamed using autoglym polar blast ( absolute rubbish don't waste your money )

Bilt Hamber auto wash using 2bm

Carplan super gloss as it's easy and will last a while.

Windows polished with autoglym glass polish.

Windows the sealed with soft 99 glaso

Tyres dressed

Hoovered interior and wiped plastics with ODK cabin.





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

New Discovery Sport collected on Friday so the plan was a full decon and Gtechniq protect. Wife didn’t quite have the same agenda so yesterday was mostly lost to family things. 

I did manage to do the wheel in the evening.

BH Korrosol
Wash
Dry
Wiped with Gtechniq PW
Coated with Gtechniq C5
Buffed off

They did look fantastic when done.

Today was pretty much a wash out (sun has just appeared for the first time, rain rest of day), so focussed on a few interior items..

Gtechniq L1 to all leather, including door cards and dash pad
Fabsil Gold onto the carpet mats

Wired the dashcam hardwire kit - waiting on the Nextbase 422GW to arrive still.

Hopefully next weekend will be rain fee, then I can get the paintwork and glass sorted.


----------



## Richard1

This evening I gave my Mazda a quick wash (Autoglym Polar Blast, then CarPro Reset) followed by a top-up of Polishangel Cosmic Spritz and CarPro PERL in the arches and on the tyres.


















I love this stuff! Very expensive but it's seriously amazing 








I recently switched back from using solvent-based tyre dressings to PERL (water-based) and I'm reminded why I liked PERL in the first place - the tyres are jet black with a nice satin shine









Also, it's only semi-detailing related but I also fitted two LED battens from Screwfix in the garage today, replacing a single bulb fitting - much, much brighter and a nice daylight colour too.


----------



## bigchunk

Peirre said:


> I was up early O'clock, so after a quick cuppa it was time to setup the kit for the 1st full safe wash of the new Gti since having it detailed by Jim White. Setting up the kit isn't easy as I live in a 1st floor flat and it involves connecting the hosepipe to the bath mixer tap and dangling 10m of hose out the bathroom window to connect to the garden hose reel outside for the PW.
> After an initial pressure wash to loosen the dirt, BH snowfoam, 3BM, and rise. I was able to try out the new modified "pet dryer" fitted with a 5m Henry hoover hose, which I was pleasantly surprised to find didn't have as much pressure drop off as I expected and it meant I could deal with the honeycomb grills with ease, the 5m hose also meant that I was able to work around the car without moving the dryer. Two and a half hours later, job done, kit stowed away and time for a cuppa and a well deserved bacon sandwich :thumb:
> 
> Though as soon as I sat down it starts to rain


How do you find the pet dryer? I have been very close to buying one, just not seen much about using them on cars. Can you do the whole car with it or is it just for the parts like wheels, mirrors, grilles atc?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Rough night sleeping at night, so in the end I gave up and got up and outside at 4am. Gave the car the Alien Magic treatment before work. Bling shampoo, Krypton detailing as a drying aid a d a topping off with Argon wax spray.






























Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

First wash in a few weeks with BH Auto foam and Auto wash, dried and then tried out my newly acquired bead maker, if it looks this good now, cant wait to see it in the morning! Tyres dressed with Carpro Perl:


----------



## waqasr

Just finished sanding and polishing up the wing today, thats drivers side of car done, only cut still needs a proper final polish with essence and then ceramic coat. Full orange peel removal on my daily/project car.

20190606_133420 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

During shot, sneak peak of my latest toy which is just friking amazing! milwaukee cordless rotary.
20190606_134415 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

20190606_165455 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

you can still see clear coat slurry on the bumper, rest of the car is filthy, just gave this side a quick rinseless wash.
20190606_165446 by joe blogggs, on Flickr


----------



## jcooper5083

Cleaned up the girl after being covered in dust from rage buggies.




























And clean


----------



## Ant89

Wheels and interior on a Bentayga.

Got rid of the heavy iron stains on the inside of the alloys. Wood polish and full leather treatment to dash and seats.

Went through the carpets with a wet vac and cleaned up the foot wells.

































































Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ant89

Few little beading shoots. Used the Maguires Nano quick wax to top up the ceramic coat. Worked very well after today's rain storm!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Car the car a wash and used my new klin korea 450gsm microfibres to buff the bsd off, boy am I converted to decent cloths now, make such a difference compared to the Costco ones

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty B

Here's my car beading during a rain storm. Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax two weeks since being applied and the car hadn't been washed in 10 days, was mainly dusty though.











Topped it up yesterday. Great stuff.


----------



## rojer386

Not detailing on a car but detailing all the same!!

DetailedOnline APC and a mix of TFR doing its thing










50/50










Finished article


----------



## The Cueball

New tyres (M7RR) and a quick wax (De-fin-itve rotundus) for my wheels as I build the bike back up for my Euro trip next week..

:thumb:


----------



## Deano9

I've just tried the Detailed Online Surreal wax out.
Very good although just as the time came to buff it off, it started raining.
However it quickly stopped, thank god.

Got a few pics so gonna post something up about it.


----------



## Kenan

So since it was my birthday and managed to ship the family off to school/nursery/work got to clean the car in peace.

Snow foam, 2bm wash, dry and the used obsession waxes lustrate pre-wax cleaner for the first time. Couldn't believe how clean the paint work was, was sure I'd need a polish or glaze but quick coat of planet wax odison and the paintwork was done.

Glass cleaned then a coat of g5, inside hovered and plastics treated to Autosmarts silicon bubblegum spray and I was done.

Next up takeaway, cake and beer









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonjo

Kenan said:


> So since it was my birthday and managed to ship the family off to school/nursery/work got to clean the car in peace.
> 
> Snow foam, 2bm wash, dry and the used obsession waxes lustrate pre-wax cleaner for the first time. Couldn't believe how clean the paint work was, was sure I'd need a polish or glaze but quick coat of planet wax odison and the paintwork was done.
> 
> Glass cleaned then a coat of g5, inside hovered and plastics treated to Autosmarts silicon bubblegum spray and I was done.
> 
> Next up takeaway, cake and beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sounds like a great day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Used Autoglanz Prizm on the lawnmower after cutting the lawns and it came up very nice


----------



## PugIain

I used white spirit on some tar spots with the plan of fitting the side stripes I've had laying around for weeks.
Then decided I'd **** it up, so put them back in the box.

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lamb2729

Kenan said:


> So since it was my birthday and managed to ship the family off to school/nursery/work got to clean the car in peace.
> 
> Snow foam, 2bm wash, dry and the used obsession waxes lustrate pre-wax cleaner for the first time. Couldn't believe how clean the paint work was, was sure I'd need a polish or glaze but quick coat of planet wax odison and the paintwork was done.
> 
> Glass cleaned then a coat of g5, inside hovered and plastics treated to Autosmarts silicon bubblegum spray and I was done.
> 
> Next up takeaway, cake and beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


A tear in my eye there. My first car was a red M reg 306. Haven't seen one of those motors in years. Looks really well kept.


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick wash involving 2 x avalanche snow foam, car chem revolt on the wheels, g101 on the tyres and car chem shampoo, car chem shampoo on the body followed by drying with my auto finesse drying towel, then a coat of bsd and then a coat of dodo juice blue velvet. Tyres were dressed with powermaxxed tyre and trim dressing.

Inside was cleaned with g101 and then odk cabin and of course hoovered.

My friend president swirl turned up and helped wash my dad's car and also gave his mom's car a once over then he helped me apply the blue velvet, more his idea as I was knackered but glad he persevered as it looks great, still needs correction but will do that when I have time

Some pics of during and after, no interior ones I'm afraid but came up very well


























































Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel93

Washed the scoob, first wash for the wheels since the refurb, planet wheels wheel sealer kept them safe.



After.......


----------



## Kenan

lamb2729 said:


> A tear in my eye there. My first car was a red M reg 306. Haven't seen one of those motors in years. Looks really well kept.


I also had a M reg red XRDT in my younger years. She has been looked after by previous owners, but will soon be finding a new home.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

The wheelie bin, yes that’s right you didn’t misread that! :lol:
Snow foamed scrubbed with a broom, then washed with some cherry wash and wax and finished off with some Autoglym polar seal! Beads lovely now, and smells even better :lol:


----------



## Cookeh

Must do that myself, getting a smidge smelly.


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gave the Avant a coat of Turtle Wax Hybrid Sealant Hydrophobic Wax :thumb:










https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414617


----------



## garage_dweller

Jack R said:


> The wheelie bin, yes that's right you didn't misread that! :lol:
> Snow foamed scrubbed with a broom, then washed with some cherry wash and wax and finished off with some Autoglym polar seal! Beads lovely now, and smells even better :lol:


I've CarPro Perl does a grand job on the bin after cleaning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moncris

Richard1 said:


> This evening I gave my Mazda a quick wash (Autoglym Polar Blast, then CarPro Reset) followed by a top-up of Polishangel Cosmic Spritz and CarPro PERL in the arches and on the tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this stuff! Very expensive but it's seriously amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently switched back from using solvent-based tyre dressings to PERL (water-based) and I'm reminded why I liked PERL in the first place - the tyres are jet black with a nice satin shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's only semi-detailing related but I also fitted two LED battens from Screwfix in the garage today, replacing a single bulb fitting - much, much brighter and a nice daylight colour too.


Your car looks awesome. Nice job! I will add Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz on my list of products to try.


----------



## DanWinfield

Two filthy cars cleaned on a very sunny day. The 5 was hard work today, especially with a faulty pressure washer.. 









Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Cleaned the back of my front bumper as I was changing the grille!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Joel93 said:


> Washed the scoob, first wash for the wheels since the refurb, planet wheels wheel sealer kept them safe.
> 
> 
> 
> After.......


What have you used to get the headlights that clear?


----------



## Stevee04

Today I gave my Polo it's first proper clean. First time I've actually cleaned a car myself. Quite happy with the results and a good learning curve as there's definitely things I'd do differently for the next wash! Took about an hour and a half in total. Didn't wax the car but might give that a go next time.


----------



## graeme

Insignia badly in need of a good detail so decided I finally had some free time so it the gear out.
Pressure washed with BH autofoam 
wash with megs wash plus and my incredimitt. 
clay with G3 clay mitt and ONR as a lube
Then set about polishing with das6 pro using scholl s20 and a hexlogic green pad. Done one side of the car before deciding it's going to probably need a 2 stage as still few marks. Sealed with 2 coats of AM seal and then a coat of UHD wax. 
Still got rest of the car to do but have a better idea of what I am dealing with so will chip away at it. First proper go with machine so quite happy. 
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Stevee04 said:


> Today I gave my Polo it's first proper clean. First time I've actually cleaned a car myself. Quite happy with the results and a good learning curve as there's definitely things I'd do differently for the next wash! Took about an hour and a half in total. Didn't wax the car but might give that a go next time


Looks brilliant Stevee! I have recently got a Polo GTi myself. Mine is red though. I had it detailed so I could have ceramic coatings on.


----------



## Stevee04

bigkahunaburger said:


> Looks brilliant Stevee! I have recently got a Polo GTi myself. Mine is red though. I had it detailed so I could have ceramic coatings on.


Thanks mate! Would love to see some photos really like the Red GTI. :thumb:


----------



## bigkahunaburger

Stevee04 said:


> Thanks mate! Would love to see some photos really like the Red GTI. :thumb:


I'll post some up later


----------



## iCraig

I did a long over due detail on my Kia Cee'd, its the first proper detail it has had since I bought it in early May as I hadn't found the time plus the weather has been awful recently.

It was treated to BH Auto Wheels, it was the first time I've used this and I was blown away how much crud it got off the wheels.










Then rinsed with PW, snow foamed with BH AF followed by Meguiars Wash Plus using the mitt and hose method.










It was then de-tarred using AG Intensive Tar Remover and clayed with a G3 mitt with AG Rapid detailer. (It didn't need any fallout remover as I'd done that shortly after getting the car in early May).










Then finally, I used Meguiars Ultimate Fast Finish, AG Wheel Protector on the alloys along with AG Instant Tyre Dressing. I was less than impressed with the AG Wheel Protector though, as no matter how little you spray on it always dries white!

I finished off using some Autosol on the tail pipe, although it looks like I need some wire wool and finally I tarted up the chrome plastic trim with some AG Instant Show Shine and gave the windows a little polish with ISS too.


----------



## Richard1

Quick wash this evening with Ech2o and a top up of Polishangel High Gloss which is fast becoming my new favourite detailing company!









Product shot









Fantastic gloss


















It wasn't all great though as I discovered my Mazda's first dent 
The paint was also lightly scuffed but that came out with Sonax EX 04-06 on a MF cloth (although it's removed the ceramic coating in the area too, of course!)

Looks like I'll be looking for a local PDR company!


----------



## Bezinga

*My 2nd Clean*










I am new to detailing so have been looking forward to this, my second attempt and first full clean.

Started by soaking the wheels then used ValetPro Citrus APC, rinsed off before using EZ Viper and rinsed again.

Soaked the car and again a pre wash on the lower half with ValetPro Citrus APC, followed up with Ultimate Finish Pure Shampoo, rinsed and dried with my AutoFinesse Aqua Deluxe Drying Towel.

Finished with EZ Gloss Boss using a Ragmaster Eagle Edgeless Buffing Towel.

The windscreen and glass was done with Autofinesse Crystal and a Ragmaster Diamond Glass Towel.

This is getting to be so much fun and my OCD is developing rapidly :lol:

I can already see where I need to improve and correct the finish and I need a power washer, a garden hose just doesn't cut it. I am thinking a Karcher K4 as I can't really afford a K5. Then I can start with Snowfoam 

I also need to move towards polishing but a DA Polisher, cutting compounds and waxes seems like a big step to me. I think I will wait until I have a bit more experience and confidence.


----------



## Jack R

Bezinga said:


> http://imgur.com/XG3Koa2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am new to detailing so have been looking forward to this, my second attempt and first full clean.
> 
> Started by soaking the wheels then used ValetPro Citrus APC, rinsed off before using EZ Viper and rinsed again.
> 
> Soaked the car and again a pre wash on the lower half with ValetPro Citrus APC, followed up with Ultimate Finish Pure Shampoo, rinsed and dried with my AutoFinesse Aqua Deluxe Drying Towel.
> 
> Finished with EZ Gloss Boss using a Ragmaster Eagle Edgeless Buffing Towel.
> 
> The windscreen and glass was done with Autofinesse Crystal and a Ragmaster Diamond Glass Towel.
> 
> This is getting to be so much fun and my OCD is developing rapidly :lol:
> 
> I can already see where I need to improve and correct the finish and I need a power washer, a garden hose just doesn't cut it. I am thinking a Karcher K4 as I can't really afford a K5. Then I can start with Snowfoam
> 
> I also need to move towards polishing but a DA Polisher, cutting compounds and waxes seems like a big step to me. I think I will wait until I have a bit more experience and confidence.


The K4 compact machine is a good one had mine for a few years now but would recommend getting a different hose with it as the original is too short, also you don't get the pressure control lance with the compact so it's easier to upgrade bits on it unlike the standard K4 :thumb:


----------



## Bezinga

Jack R said:


> The K4 compact machine is a good one had mine for a few years now but would recommend getting a different hose with it as the original is too short, also you don't get the pressure control lance with the compact so it's easier to upgrade bits on it unlike the standard K4 :thumb:


Good to know, Thanks
Bob


----------



## BsrGT

As I am in a hurry today, but the Alfa needed a cleaning badly, I decided I have time only for a quick exterior clean. Ventured out to a local car wash, as I, sadly, don't have access to a pressure washer myself. But as I know the chaps there, they don't mind me bringing 2 buckets and other stuff. Starting of with the rims and surrounding areas. Wheels and arches soaked with tac system APC, agitated with wheel brush and rinsed off. Following that with a Dodo's ferrous dueller to tackle the iron particles. Agitated, rinsed off again. Moving on to the bodywork, car was cleaned using MF mitts with 2BM using CHG v07 shampoo. Rinsed off, dried using wowo's drying towel. Windows cleaned using tac system crystal windows, decided its fine as it is because angelwax's h2go is still going strong. Tires and trims quickly went over with tac system seal (I so love this product, seems to last longer then PERL).
As I did full decontamination a month ago, I moved in for a pre wax cleanse using Dodo's lime prime. The last step for today was giving the car a coat of ODK Concours (1st time using it, ease of use was brilliant, really nice on a red paint.) Sadly, no time for second coat. Really happy with the outcome, but no pictures to share as I was in a fuss. Plans for tomorrow are moving in to the interior, again using tac APC followed by Seal.


----------



## MBRuss

This is today's effort (at work). Somebody hit my colleague's car whilst parked outside his house, so he found it like this. Luckily it was mostly white paint transfer and rubber, so actually not much damage underneath at all. Unfortunately it has scratched the plastic wheelarch trim up quite a bit, but I can't fix that with a polisher!
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## molsal

Sorry about your dent, It'll easily repair. you keep that car looking amazing, love the colour too. Is it a nice drive?


----------



## thetangoman

Wheel off deep clean and protect
Cleaned with Autglym Clean Wheels. Tyres cleaned with Tuf Shine Tyre Cleaner. Wheels sealed with 2 coats of FinishKare 1000P Hi-Temp Sealant. Tyres treated with Tuf Shine Tyre Permanent Clearcoat. Here are before and after Photos. Very pleased with the results

Cheers Russell
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

An early start to try to avoid the worst of the heat, although the sun hid behind the clouds for much of the time thankfully..

Snowfoam with mix of AF Avalanche 33% and Flash Ultra 67% as I was looking to remove the dealers prep products from 5 weeks ago
2 bucket wash with Flash Ultra
Wheel arches scrubbed with long handled brush
BH Korrosol that I don't think did anything but hard to tell on a black car!
Rinse
Tar removal with CarChem G&T (again don't think it found much if anything at all)
Wheels washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo
Another 2 bucket wash, followed by rinse n dry

Rotary polish with Menzerna 3800 on a Scholl concepts black finishing waffle pad

Another wash & rinse, dry

Wipe down with Gtechniq Panel Wipe

All paint and plastic trim coated with Gtechniq C1 
Wheels topped up with C2V3 (they were coated with C5 a few weeks ago)
Windscreen got another two coats of Gtechniq G1 (2 applied 4 weeks ago)
Tyres blacked with Autoglanz Uber Schwartz
Engine bay plastics wiped over with Aerospace 303
All door shuts coated with Turtle Wax Hybrid Spray Sealanr


----------



## Raj24v

Looks great. 

Is C2V3 like a QD/Spray Wax for parts that are already coated with C5?


----------



## andy__d

Raj24v said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Is C2V3 like a QD/Spray Wax for parts that are already coated with C5?


no 
it can go ontop of almost anything Or bare paintwork


> Application instructions
> 
> Shake well before use
> 
> Do not apply in direct sunlight, and wear gloves
> 
> Spray onto a clean Gtechniq MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth, wipe onto the car a panel at a time and buff with second, clean MF1 cloth
> 
> Layer for increased gloss and protection
> 
> C2 can be used as a drying aid by spraying onto a wet surface, a panel at a time, and drying with an MF4 Diamond Sandwich Microfibre Drying Towel
> 
> Store in a cool, dry place
> 
> Once opened use within 12 months





> Why use Gtechniq C2 Liquid Crystal?
> 
> C2 Liquid Crystal is the revolutionary way to make your car, boat, plane or RV shine and stay clean longer, thanks to Gtechniq's Smart Surface Science.
> 
> With C2 Liquid Crystal you get instant, effective protection from UV and dirt.


it Works, i have put it ontop of a few waxes now, used it standalone without issue, i Dont go over the black trim which is C4 coated (same as c5) as there is no need to, same with the c5 coated wheels, no need to


----------



## Eddmeister

Proper clean of the new toy


----------



## Proppashine

Kamikaze over coat version 3


----------



## Andyblue

Cleaned wife's car

From this...










To this..,


----------



## Proppashine

Detailed my daughters Nissan Juke black paint full of scratches and swirls 🤣took me 6 hours


----------



## dannnylee

Eddmeister said:


> Proper clean of the new toy


On my wishlist. Cracking car buddy

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Also proper clean of the new toy! (And it needed it.)

Not easy in full sunlight though.


























































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc

Just back on Saturday after a weeks holiday and the ensuing 500 mile motorway round trip, so while my wife and daughter unpacked and took our dog for a wash (week walking in the Lakes!) I got to bath my two month old BMW.

Having treated the car with Wowo's Crystal Sealant when I got her, the dirt was 99% gone after I had used BH autofoam in a pump on the body, and G101 @15:1 on the alloys (also pre-treated with wowo's)

The beading was still amazing (only been two months so no real surprise) and I was after a gentle 2 bucket wash onto the drying.

I decided to then go back over once again with wowo's and made very sure that I was meticulous this time on front rear and side skirt treatments, so, out came the old car mats and on the knees I finished by going all the way under the bottom edges.

I did try the Turtle Wax SnS on one alloy as a benchmark to judge as using G101 even at 15:1 sould be a gentle wash regime on my weekly cleaning.

No pics as I didn't take any befores, so the afters would be academic, however even after some driving about in the rain, the dirt literally was non-existent.

I have to admit I am a huge fan of the Crystal Sealant and having met the guys there am keen to see the new products that are coming out.


----------



## BsrGT

Today's job was finally tackling the rear remus silencer, because I kind of always waved my hand at it and could not be bothered. But it got to a state of baked carbon deposits so I finally stepped in. 
Working outside with no electricity available, lots of elbow grease was needed. But as I didnt expect it to be the perfect look, being a 10yo exhaust part, I was happy to just clean and protect, so its easier to clean during my weekly washes.
Started with pre-soak with TAC System APC, and a brush agitation to clean the worst muck (went to tesco and bought a toilet cleaning brush ( yes really ) so it can be binned after the job. 
Following that, using steel wool grade 0, I vigorously polished the inside of the pipes, went as far as I could reach. Cleaned off with soapy water I brought in a hand pump sprayer. 
Then I moved on to the clean / polish part of the job, I used TAC metal polish on an old MF applicator, again lots of elbow grease needed here. The applicator was completely black as I finished both pipes. Then the outsides of the pipes were tackled the same way, using a 2nd applicator. 
Last step was to protect, using tutela polisher (pretty unknown here I guess, its a spray type of coating for glass, paint, metal, plastic. Its made by a friend of mine, he just launched his stuff in my country. Its water based "sealant" with ~10% SiO2). Went over the insides and outsides, left to cure for 15 min., then polished off and repeated for a second coat.
A bit of 50/50, with one pipe after cleaning, second untouched. 


http://imgur.com/wMLOJ7c

And a job done picture.


http://imgur.com/1H09cmU


----------



## Brian1612

Tested out my Angelwax compounds and buff & shine MF pads... found the perfect combination to rid it of practically everything bar very heavy scratches/chips.

Superb price for each at roughly £13 a bottle, long work times, minimal dusting, excellent cut from Resurrection, fantastic finishing from Redemption & breeze to remove. Tempted to re do all the previously single staged (S20) panels with this combo...






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Brian1612 said:


> Tested out my Angelwax compounds and buff & shine MF pads... found the perfect combination to rid it of practically everything bar very heavy scratches/chips.
> 
> Superb price for each at roughly £13 a bottle, long work times, minimal dusting, excellent cut from Resurrection, fantastic finishing from Redemption & breeze to remove. Tempted to re do all the previously single staged (S20) panels with this combo...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I noticed you had bought these polishes in the "What have you bought today thread" as was going to PM you to see if you had used them before and what your thoughts were.
No need to now. These will be my next purchase. I'll be trying them out with my Vertool FD and Lake Country foamed pads.


----------



## detailR

The Angel Wax polishes are great. I picked some up t Waxstock last year and I'll definitely be getting bigger bottles this year.

I used them on this Mercedes last week...


----------



## Kristian87

Mine got a thorough going over yesterday. Special attention to a few areas; the rubber, as a build up of tire dressing had them a little greasy. The exterior glass got a clay all over, still probably needs a polish but I'm confident I got rid of a load of gunk! Engine bay got a quick dry brush and vacuum. Door shut areas that I don't usually hit got some APC and cleaned up quite well. Only time for a detail spray drying aid and no further top up protection - eager to get the polish out on the next day I have free. Still a few too many water marks for my liking, so I'll be adding koch chemie FSE to my arsenal for sure - keen to see what that does with my wheels, water marks are the worst there. Few photos;


----------



## Kristian87

Photos pt 2


----------



## Brian1612

No Waxstock for me sadly but still got a productive day of detailing in... brother in law asked if I could spruce up a van that he has heavily repaired (whole new roof, all new interior, full respray) in preparation for it to be driven and used at his Villa in Spain.

Mainly the plastic light covers and all the bumper plastics etc to be done. Came up bot too bad!

Got home and remembered I'd promised my dad I'd do his motor as well. Having just purchased a Nilfisk C125.7 for cheap with the excellent amazon deals, was a perfect chance to try it out (really impressed with this for only £70).

The usual steps were carried out. Firstly the wheels were rinsed then cleaned with the brilliant Carpro Iron X shampoo in the bucket, roughly 10ml added to it and also in a sprayer. Foamy, slick, strong cleaning ability, it's the only shampoo I've came across that is sufficient to clean dirty, unprotected wheels to a good standard.

During the contact wash I decided to try out the new Autoglanz shampoo called Pure. This would be done in a new method I've been keen to try. 1 bucket for rinsing the mitt with the IK9 being used to apply the shampoo. 10ml added to 2L of warm water, worked brilliantly. Super slick, tons of lube and perfect cleaning ability, no scent at all and a true pure shampoo. Worth mentioning this was while using the thinnest foam attachment on the IK9. Plenty thick enough with this, I imagine with the medium dryness foam it would be super thick.

Think this will be my new method of cleaning during the contact wash, just seemed to offer more slickness and suds over the full vehicle at all times. This was all done, including a prewash, layer of wet coat and tyre dressing in only 2 hrs, a new record for me!

Ps. The valet pro detail brushes are cheap rubbish aren't they... used no more than 8-10 times to clean the wheel nuts only. Fell to bits with only the carpro shampoo today, not impressed.




































































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

“Ps. The valet pro detail brushes are cheap rubbish aren't they... used no more than 8-10 times to clean the wheel nuts only. Fell to bits with only the carpro shampoo today, not impressed.”

Strange that, I’ve had one for wheels, using all sorts of cleaners, and it’s perfectly ok after a couple of years use. Maybe a dodgy one?


----------



## Brian1612

Pembroke_Boy said:


> "Ps. The valet pro detail brushes are cheap rubbish aren't they... used no more than 8-10 times to clean the wheel nuts only. Fell to bits with only the carpro shampoo today, not impressed."
> 
> Strange that, I've had one for wheels, using all sorts of cleaners, and it's perfectly ok after a couple of years use. Maybe a dodgy one?


I've had a larger one for years which has been perfect. Not impressed with these smaller ones though. Might be a dodgy batch or something, might get in touch with them to confirm they are genuine.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD

Given the car its summer Protection

Before










After

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225

Gave my E Class a top up. Previous two washes the car received a coat of Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid. Even after two weeks and 500+ miles the paintwork was beading like crazy.

Washed and topped up with some Red Mist. Must admit it's such an easy product to use!


----------



## Commander2874

Clean the inside of my fn2, surfex hd on the doors and dash, a good vac and finished the plastics with carpro perl. Should keep it protected for a good few months.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Maintenance wash on the a5 today and had time to apply a coat of the in2detailing ceramic wax. So easy to use and looks like its doing the job
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Few hours spent on the A45 on friday given how crap the weather is to be this weekend...

Big shout out to the stand outs of this detail... Carpro Iron X Snow Soap, fantastic wheel shampoo.

Autoglanz Bug Off which actually makes bug remains turn orange & 'bleed'.

The IK9 foamer, what a piece of kit. Used this to apply both my prewash and then shampoo solution during the contact wash. Creates a more slick, thick feeling lather which hopefully reduces the likelihood of marring/swirl infliction. Not cheap but well worth the investment. Couldn't be without it now.

Having seen Brian at Apex detail review this armour all tire glaze and left quite impressed, I thought I'd give it a whirl. Did not apply direct to tyres but instead via applicator. Advertised as a high gloss dressing but playing around with it, I found applying to the applicator and working into the tyre thoroughly produced a nice satin finish.

With the second layer instead of working the dressing into the tyre, I applied a liberal amount to the applicator and simply spread around the tyre with a single pass. By not working in and leaving a thicker layer of product on there, you get a lovely gloss finish, definitely a positive that both finishes can be produced depending on application. Will be keeping an eye on durability going forward

Ps. £9.59 for a 500ml aerosol can, good price.






















































































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey

Brian1612 said:


> Few hours spent on the A45 on friday given how crap the weather is to be this weekend...
> 
> Big shout out to the stand outs of this detail... Carpro Iron X Snow Soap, fantastic wheel shampoo.
> 
> Autoglanz Bug Off which actually makes bug remains turn orange & 'bleed'.
> 
> The IK9 foamer, what a piece of kit. Used this to apply both my prewash and then shampoo solution during the contact wash. Creates a more slick, thick feeling lather which hopefully reduces the likelihood of marring/swirl infliction. Not cheap but well worth the investment. Couldn't be without it now.
> 
> Having seen Brian at Apex detail review this armour all tire glaze and left quite impressed, I thought I'd give it a whirl. Did not apply direct to tyres but instead via applicator. Advertised as a high gloss dressing but playing around with it, I found applying to the applicator and working into the tyre thoroughly produced a nice satin finish.
> 
> With the second layer instead of working the dressing into the tyre, I applied a liberal amount to the applicator and simply spread around the tyre with a single pass. By not working in and leaving a thicker layer of product on there, you get a lovely gloss finish, definitely a positive that both finishes can be produced depending on application. Will be keeping an eye on durability going forward
> 
> Ps. £9.59 for a 500ml aerosol can, good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


what 9.99 for an aerosol is expensive. take into account that at best an aerosol is 1 third of a can is active ingredient makes this product work out at £30 per 500 ml.


----------



## Soul boy 68

No detailing for me  had my driveway relaid during the lovely weather and now I want to wash my M2 Comp, the weather is pants.


----------



## Brian1612

cheekymonkey said:


> what 9.99 for an aerosol is expensive. take into account that at best an aerosol is 1 third of a can is active ingredient makes this product work out at £30 per 500 ml.


The can is huge cheeky so the 500ml is actually for the product itself. The can is sized more like a 750-1000ml non aerosol bottle.

Didn't use much at all either, pretty much the same amount as you would for a normal bottle so yeah, I'd say £10 for 500ml of tyre dressing that is apparently more like a coating seems like good value.

It's done roughly 20 miles now in the horrific torrential rain we've had this weekend and doesn't seem to have affected it at all. Looking very promising for the durability.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Brian1612 said:


> The can is huge cheeky so the 500ml is actually for the product itself. The can is sized more like a 750-1000ml non aerosol bottle.
> 
> Didn't use much at all either, pretty much the same amount as you would for a normal bottle so yeah, I'd say £10 for 500ml of tyre dressing that is apparently more like a coating seems like good value.
> 
> It's done roughly 20 miles now in the horrific torrential rain we've had this weekend and doesn't seem to have affected it at all. Looking very promising for the durability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looking good - be interested in how it lasts / manages with daily driving :thumb:


----------



## JayMac

Haven't posted in a while, got a new car about a month ago and still haven't been able to find the time to fit a proper detailing session in and get some good protection on it, to date I've only been able to do quick washes and used Sonax Spray and Shine, which is a great product if your short of time.

Had planned on spending the whole day on the car today, but sure enough it's done nothing but rain, so a quick wash and top up with Sonax was all that I was able to do unfortunately!



















Also I bought Fusso Coat as I'd planned on putting it on the car today, but last night I had a free hour and cleaned the boot lid, quick Decon, claymitt and panel wipe then applied fusso, took a bit of effort to remove, but I definitely over applied it. Came up really well and the beading is awesome!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Lovely colour. Makes the beading shot look great. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed the car with the usual processes and fitted my new black grille surround, also my mate washed his moms car for her and had a novel way of drying it , better than a pet dryer any day.......























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Lat week I did a tidy up on a friends vintage beetle.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> Lat week I did a tidy up on a friends vintage beetle.


Cracking turnaround mate, looks fantastic now :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Got the 5 washed today. Did engine bay with some surfex hd as well. Finished off by polishing the pipes and adding a coat of uhd wax. See what it comes back from the body shop looking like next week, dreading it












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Got the 5 washed today. Did engine bay with some surfex hd as well. Finished off by polishing the pipes and adding a coat of uhd wax. See what it comes back from the body shop looking like next week, dreading it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Oh dear, why's it going in the body shop?

Going to be giving my new one a wash and maybe a bit of a light polish tomorrow. Still got sticky residue and stuff on it from delivery, plus weeks worth of this Saharan dust.

Got myself a Vyair DI vessel to try out after the first wash (on a baking sunny day) was an absolute nightmare.

Plan is to start early in case the sun decides to pop out unexpectedly tomorrow.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Oh dear, why's it going in the body shop?
> 
> Going to be giving my new one a wash and maybe a bit of a light polish tomorrow. Still got sticky residue and stuff on it from delivery, plus weeks worth of this Saharan dust.
> 
> Got myself a Vyair DI vessel to try out after the first wash (on a baking sunny day) was an absolute nightmare.
> 
> Plan is to start early in case the sun decides to pop out unexpectedly tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Had a disagreement with a faulty grating on side of road that decided to jump up and hit the car... needs fill and repeat, you can just see the two scratches just behind the wheel Just dreading the body shop washing it and putting swirls everywhere. In process of placing liability on housing development as the road condition is crap









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Ugh, not ideal. We're in a new estate also. Luckily nothing like that, but plenty of other issues.

I guess you could explain you're quite particular about your car and ask them to only wash what they have to?

Or take it in clean as you can and hope they can get away with minimal cleaning and panel wipe the area?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Managed to get mine washed and dried today, just in time for it to rain. 

Still, despite some rain marks it looks a lot better than the Saharan desert rain look that it had going on before!

I even managed to give the back window a quick machine polish and clay, then applied some Rain-X. 









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Need I say more














































End result


----------



## MBRuss

Eww, that was mucky! Good job!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

SunnyBoi said:


> Need I say more
> 
> End result


Yes - what products did you use :thumb:

Cracking turnaround...


----------



## Kristian87

Mustang got some TLC yesterday, first time for a while i've had a whole day to do what i want with it. Good 6 hour session! Clay mitt came out, followed by a coat of paste wax, looking real sharp  hugely impressed with koch chemie FSE, worked wonders on the wheels and the paint too. Will be stocking up on that for sure. Interior got a good going over too, and even hoovered out the engine bay


----------



## SunnyBoi

Andyblue said:


> Yes - what products did you use :thumb:


APC, magic eraser and a LOT of elbow grease :doublesho


----------



## CharliesTTS

Kristian87 said:


> Mustang got some TLC yesterday, first time for a while i've had a whole day to do what i want with it. Good 6 hour session! Clay mitt came out, followed by a coat of paste wax, looking real sharp  hugely impressed with koch chemie FSE, worked wonders on the wheels and the paint too. Will be stocking up on that for sure. Interior got a good going over too, and even hoovered out the engine bay
> 
> View attachment 57236
> 
> 
> View attachment 57237
> 
> 
> View attachment 57238


Awesome - stunning car and finish! :thumb:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Post airport carpark clean this morning. Used Bouncers D&D Si for the first time. Easy to use, nice slick glossy finish, maybe not quite as good as Bead Maker, but performance will be interesting to see....









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimmoUK

<deleted>


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the Ghostbusters wagon ( that's what it's called at home ) it's first proper clean. It's been cleaned twice since I've had it but desperately needed a deeper clean.

In all fairness the paint from what I can see is largely swirl free, but quite a bit of bonded contamination so decided to use a tac systems clay mitt I ordered prior to getting the car. It was ok but I needed to have a bit of Bilt Hamber clay to move some of the tougher stuff as it wouldn't budge it.

Decided after the clay to go straight to a coat of Tac systems moonlight which is also never used before but seems very good.

Products used.

Power maxxed regular wheel cleaner 
Power maxxed tfr through the snow foam lance 
Bilt Hamber auto wash with two buckets
Tac systems clay mitt
Bilt Hamber clay
Tac systems moonlight including on the wheels
Soft 99 glaco on all exterior glass.

Interior hoovered and wiped with ODK cabin. Leather wiped with Dr leather wipes.

Busy day.





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Ugh, not ideal. We're in a new estate also. Luckily nothing like that, but plenty of other issues.
> 
> I guess you could explain you're quite particular about your car and ask them to only wash what they have to?
> 
> Or take it in clean as you can and hope they can get away with minimal cleaning and panel wipe the area?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yea, was planning on doing both but the rain has other plans for the latter ..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyKay

Just a quick clean + application of AutoFinesse Aqua Coat










Also applied Fusso Glaco Ultra on the windscreen - a Waxstock purchase, so we'll see how well it lasts. Didn't have much longevity with Gtechniq G1


----------



## Kenan

AndyKay said:


> Also applied Fusso Glaco Ultra on the windscreen


Was it easy to apply?

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyKay

Kenan said:


> Was it easy to apply?


Super easy. I had read previous reviews that too much product comes out when applying but it seemed fine with mine. Maybe they've improved the bottle since those reviews.

What I like with it is that you can easily see the bits you applied it to - as it cures a bit white. Only saw a couple of drops of rain this morning so no comment on beading just yet


----------



## MBRuss

AndyKay said:


> Super easy. I had read previous reviews that too much product comes out when applying but it seemed fine with mine. Maybe they've improved the bottle since those reviews.
> 
> What I like with it is that you can easily see the bits you applied it to - as it cures a bit white. Only saw a couple of drops of rain this morning so no comment on beading just yet


Sounds good. That's generally an issue with glass sealants - you can't see where you've bloomin' applied them!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odysseus

Took the wheels off my 2008 Lexus GS450H and gave them a thorough clean, polish, and wax. Also cleaned up the the calipers and painted them silver and cleaned under the arches.

All that described in a very short paragraph but Jesus H I'm feeling it now. My legs are tired, my arms ache, my knees hurt, I'm a wreck!

Anyway, unhealthy middle aged bloke grumblings aside, here's the evidence of what turned out to be about 12 hours work.

This is the car pre-clean. Note the dull grey calipers and dirty wheels.










This picture shows in better detail the caliper behind one of the front wheels, the dull locking wheel nut, and the grime under the wheel arch (but hey at least the body work is pretty clean).










Here's a rear wheel shot. The rear calipers are tiny in comparison to the meaty bad boys on the front, and on my car at least the rear discs while still ok in terms of thickness look rusty and naff around the hub. Apparently since it's a hybrid the rear discs don't have to work very hard as there's a braking with regen. Either way, looks could be improved.



















Once jacked up and wheels off I could get to the arches with the pressure washer and scrubber. I wasn't going for pristine here, just improved. I blasted several times with the Karcher, sprayed G101 and agitated it around, blasted it all off again, and once dry sprayed and wiped with Aerospace 303.










The wheels of my era GS450H have chromed plastic 'spokes' which might look nice but are a right pain to clean around. Since this was going to be a proper clean I decided to remove them. A spray with WD40 around the 10mm nuts helped and my electric screwdriver paired with an adapter from my socket set saw them all come off easily enough. This is definitely something worth doing every year or so as I could easily imagine them seizing solid if they went ignored. Wheels are a pretty hostile place for a happy union of plastic and metal like this.










I cleaned them up with some Autosol, which is brilliant stuff.

Once the plastic bits are removed the wheels look like this. This is pictured towards the end of the (back breaking) process of cleaning them.










I cleaned the wheels with Bilberry wheel cleaner, Dragon's Breath iron remover, G101, then tar remover. I used some old Meiguars polish then waxed with Collinite.

With the wheels sorted it was time to tackle the calipers and rear discs. I was undecided between going for black, which is possibly more original, or silver, which to my eyes looks cleaner and fresher. I went with silver. I used Hammerite smooth coat which came well recommended and a brush I stole from my 5 year olds art box (now replaced with a new one).

Beefy front caliper done.










Weedy rear caliper and drake disc done. I could have done a slightly neater job but figured any small excess would be hidden by the wheel or removed the first time I braked, so didn't worry too much.










Car jacked up waiting for wheels to be reattached.










Weirdly one of the bits I'm most proud of is the locking wheel nuts. I cleaned them up as best I could and then dipped the nut face down onto the open lid of the paint tin. The residual paint on the lid was enough to provide a small coat to the surface of the nut but no more. Looks pretty neat I think and doesn't interfere with how they work at all.










Front wheel done and back on (yes I know a nut is missing, I was letting the locking ones completely dry before reattaching).










Rear wheel done.










It was a hard slog but now I've done it once I know what's involved I'd happily paint calipers again in the future. I'm pleased with how it's turned out.

Thanks for reading!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristian87

*A not so mini detail*

Well this was Sunday, and was an all day effort, including my first solo attempt with my DAS Pro 6 DA.

A few random photos - mostly of the finished product. As I usually do with my own car/family/girlfriends car etc, I sort of wing it on the day with just a rough plan in mind, not knowing how long it will take! But I reckon I was at it for a solid 7-8 hours or something like that, longer if you include faffing around looking for things and setting up/putting away.

Car looks super shiny as you can see, I'd say I got 70-80% or so of the swirls out. Still a few here & there but the red really pops now. I used a medium orange foam pad with Adams Polishes correcting orange polish (diminishing). The finishing pad/polish as a test didn't quite have enough bite.

Not really sure how much time I spent actually polishing, but I reckon a good 2-3 hours. Obviously preceding the polish step was a standard wash, followed by iron fallout spray down, and a clay bar step. Finished off with Adams Polishes liquid paint sealant after wiping down with their coating prep. Plastic trim got dressed & tires.

It was an interesting experience for me, half way through the polishing I questioned whether all this effort was actually worth it! But the finish came out great - the car had been stored under pine trees for the past 2.5 years (now in a better location), so the finish was a bit battered, millions of damn pine needles, loads of spots of tree sap and all sorts of nastiness. The white roof in particular came out great.


----------



## andy__d

Dads and my own V50

Both got 
Snow foam + pressure rinse Detailed online Lava V2
Wheels Washed, Detailed online Detailed online Elite shampoo

That fround we both had a very small tar spot collection so out with the autoglym tar remover,n either needed much thankfully.

As both were chemically decontaminated earlier in the year and clay used i skipped that for now.

2bm wash + pressure rinse Detailed online Elite shampoo & brushes working all the panel gaps and trims door + boot shuts

Cars dried off with a mix of drying towels,

Glass all cleaned on both, G5 applied to all side windows

Then cracked on with Detailed online Surreal wax on both

Dad could do with getting his wheels refurbished at some point in the not too distant future , and i could do with giving his a bit of paintwork correction

The ruby red is on a 04 plate and the barents blue is a 55 plate .

One "a bit tired" me.. two Rather clean motors

Interiors were done earlier in the week, without photos


----------



## AndyKay

MBRuss said:


> Sounds good. That's generally an issue with glass sealants - you can't see where you've bloomin' applied them!


Following up from this post, its had time to cure and its looking amazing


----------



## Alex_225

With the weather being somewhat inconsistent yesterday, I just gave the interior and engine bay a once over on my CLS.


----------



## detailR

Still trying to make little videos.
Just filmed on my phone and edited with GoPro Quik.
People seem to like them from the responses I've had.


----------



## Andyblue

andy__d said:


> Dads and my own V50
> 
> Both got
> Snow foam + pressure rinse Detailed online Lava V2
> Wheels Washed, Detailed online Detailed online Elite shampoo
> 
> That fround we both had a very small tar spot collection so out with the autoglym tar remover,n either needed much thankfully.
> 
> As both were chemically decontaminated earlier in the year and clay used i skipped that for now.
> 
> 2bm wash + pressure rinse Detailed online Elite shampoo & brushes working all the panel gaps and trims door + boot shuts
> 
> Cars dried off with a mix of drying towels,
> 
> Glass all cleaned on both, G5 applied to all side windows
> 
> Then cracked on with Detailed online Surreal wax on both
> 
> Dad could do with getting his wheels refurbished at some point in the not too distant future , and i could do with giving his a bit of paintwork correction
> 
> The ruby red is on a 04 plate and the barents blue is a 55 plate .
> 
> One "a bit tired" me.. two Rather clean motors
> 
> Interiors were done earlier in the week, without photos


Looking nice mate :thumb:

Seem to have come up very nicely


----------



## Kristian87

detailR said:


> Still trying to make little videos.
> Just filmed on my phone and edited with GoPro Quik.
> People seem to like them from the responses I've had.


Nice little video that, really shows off the great finish. Gave you a follow on insta


----------



## DanWinfield

DanWinfield said:


> Yea, was planning on doing both but the rain has other plans for the latter ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Well thankfully the body shop pandered to my needs with not washing it but looks like I've got some correction to do with the buffer trails on display here...  roll on Sunday.












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J

I just wanted to post my headlight rejuvenation using OPT Hyper Compound and a DA with a 3inch pad...



















The headlights are not perfect as I just removed the yel﻿lowing (plastic oxidation) but the compound saved me a lot of time that I would spend sanding. It did however create a lot more clarity in the headlights. Great stuff! ﻿


----------



## DanWinfield

Washed dried and test polish on bumper. Hexlogic green and perfect finish 
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steo2019

So my wiper arms and scuttle area below the windscreen were both in poor condition...wiper arms were corroded and plastic scuttle very faded...

So I got me some sanding paper and rattle cans and gave them a going over..very happy with them,huge improvement on what they were,should of took a before shot but as the weather is pretty crap here at the moment I had to get straight to work 

Also used Koch Chemie Plast Star for the plastic scuttle,very happy with it..

Will give it a proper wash now in a couple of days if it ever stops raining!


----------



## MBRuss

Looks like a good job!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odysseus

Agreed! That looks very smart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiPhil

I gave the little car a wash and smeared some wax on, looking good for 20years old. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

AudiPhil said:


> I gave the little car a wash and smeared some wax on, looking good for 20years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks more like 20 weeks old rather than 20'years, simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks more like 20 weeks old rather than 20'years, simply stunning :thumb:


Thanks Soul Boy 68 very good of you! She's does get her fair share of pampering.


----------



## DanWinfield

Only time for a wash and final coat of fusso on the recently polished side of the car. Also got a coat of uhd wax over the 2 coats of fusso already applied to the rear bumper, I'll dk the same to the passenger side when I next wash.

For the rest of the, yet to be polished side of the car, bonnet and roof I gave my recently bought done and dusted si a whirl. Car looks very wet and glossy, lovely stuff.






























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## iCraig

I just gave my Cee’d a coat of Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax, seems like decent stuff but it’s a bit fiddly putting the initial layer down as per Meguiars instructions!


----------



## CLS500Benz

DA polished the boot lid, roof and bonnet just before the rain... Just got both sides and front / rear to do.


----------



## Dave50

iCraig said:


> I just gave my Cee'd a coat of Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax, seems like decent stuff but it's a bit fiddly putting the initial layer down as per Meguiars instructions!


 I put it on a dry car without any problems at all, a panel at a time. Hopefully will last a bit longer as well.

Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68

Took advantage of having a rare dry day and gave my M2 Competition a maintenance wash. Looking great and the Fusso still beads like crazy, four months in, not that you can see can see it though :lol:


----------



## AudiPhil

Soul boy 68 said:


> Took advantage of having a rare dry day and gave my M2 Competition a maintenance wash. Looking great and the Fusso still beads like crazy, four months in, not that you can see can see it though :lol:
> 
> View attachment 57340


Shiny! Looking great!! :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

AudiPhil said:


> Shiny! Looking great!! :thumb:


Thank you Phil, it's the Fusso that helps, keeps it looking really glossy. :detailer:


----------



## detailR

Another R35 GTR at the end of the week 
I tried to be in the video a little more. Its It's hard to remember to film bits and bobs :lol:


----------



## macca666

Gave the Mx5 a bath and coat of in2detailing ceramic crystal coating wax. No filters needed :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Wheels off full decon today and arches cleaned ready for ceramic coating tomorrow. Polished faces with a cone and drill with some compound too to try and get ride of last remnants of last years coating












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Couple of coats of c5 applied this morning after another wipe down with upol. Left the coating until this morning to give them the longest curing time I could seeing as the car sits on the drive way. Feel better now 









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Nice work. Wish I had the time to do the same! What do you do with the car? Throw it up on 4 axel stands whilst you do it?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> Nice work. Wish I had the time to do the same! What do you do with the car? Throw it up on 4 axel stands whilst you do it?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately the designers at bmw saw to it that there isn't anywhere to put axle stands so it was 1 wheel at a time for both the cleaning yesterday and the coating today. Not the smallest wheels to handle either, especially the back ones.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

DanWinfield said:


> Unfortunately the designers at bmw saw to it that there isn't anywhere to put axle stands so it was 1 wheel at a time for both the cleaning yesterday and the coating today. Not the smallest wheels to handle either, especially the back ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


What do you do then, remove, clean, refit, then let the car down, Jack up another corner and repeat?

Then do the same again to coat?

Just interested, because I wonder how I'd do the same myself. Partly because I don't like leaving the car on jackstands. They aren't ever really designed to be "kind" on the underside of the car. If I had a 2 post lift and some of those funny BMW jacking point blocks then fine, but most cars don't even have the luxury of those plastic jacking point blocks.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

MBRuss said:


> What do you do then, remove, clean, refit, then let the car down, Jack up another corner and repeat?
> 
> Then do the same again to coat?
> 
> Just interested, because I wonder how I'd do the same myself. Partly because I don't like leaving the car on jackstands. They aren't ever really designed to be "kind" on the underside of the car. If I had a 2 post lift and some of those funny BMW jacking point blocks then fine, but most cars don't even have the luxury of those plastic jacking point blocks.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yea exactly that. Once you're in the swing it's not too bad

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Quick wash ( couple of hours ) yesterday and a clean up of the interior. Managed to add a second coat of Tac systems moonlight and left it a bit longer than the first coat and it came up so much better. Much more slick so may add another shortly if I get the time then should see me over winter. 























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Washed and gave the polished passenger side given a coat of uhd wax over the two coats of fusso from previous week, yesterday. Managed to get wheels coated earlier in week so first wash was first test, looks to have taken perfectly.

Also fully cleaned and recoated the leather yesterday.

Was covered in cobwebs this morning so gave it a once over with bouncers done and dusted si. Gave glass inside and out a good IPA scrub.

Now to decide where to drive to rather than leaving it to collect dust and cobwebs on drive lol
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Visiting my sister with the family in Lincoln so I thought I give her BMW 4 series M Sport a good going over. she is the third owner and it had not seen a proper maintenance wash in its fours years. It does need a proper detail including at least a single stage polish but I would have needed to hire a van to get in all the gear I needed, needless to say she is happy with what I did.


----------



## BrummyPete

Gave my new merc a quick wash, def needs some love









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibee

Gave my mates bonnet a not so quick wet sand, compound and polish. Not perfect up close, but a big improvement.
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

gibee said:


> Gave my mates bonnet a not so quick wet sand, compound and polish. Not perfect up close, but a big improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Looks like glass!

I really want the time to just decontaminate and cleanser polish my car, but I just can't get the time at the moment and each time I try to clean it the sun comes out hot as hell and makes it a nightmare.

Cleaned the car yesterday and the sun broke through the clouds and made it a right job. I tried my new detailers out and all of them were smearing. Koch FSE, Bouncer's Done and Dusted, everything.

Black paint is a nightmare in direct sunlight. Is there any wonder product that works in direct sunlight on black paint?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

MBRuss said:


> Looks like glass!
> 
> I really want the time to just decontaminate and cleanser polish my car, but I just can't get the time at the moment and each time I try to clean it the sun comes out hot as hell and makes it a nightmare.
> 
> Cleaned the car yesterday and the sun broke through the clouds and made it a right job. I tried my new detailers out and all of them were smearing. Koch FSE, Bouncer's Done and Dusted, everything.
> 
> Black paint is a nightmare in direct sunlight. Is there any wonder product that works in direct sunlight on black paint?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


MB. Easier to just say "I'm just a procrastinating lazy Barsteward":lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250

MBRuss said:


> Looks like glass!
> 
> I really want the time to just decontaminate and cleanser polish my car, but I just can't get the time at the moment and each time I try to clean it the sun comes out hot as hell and makes it a nightmare.
> 
> Cleaned the car yesterday and the sun broke through the clouds and made it a right job. I tried my new detailers out and all of them were smearing. Koch FSE, Bouncer's Done and Dusted, everything.
> 
> Black paint is a nightmare in direct sunlight. Is there any wonder product that works in direct sunlight on black paint?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's the heat on the panels that makes things very difficult with black cars. You are best either not doing it or doing it in the morning or evening out of the sun. Have you tried a spray sealant it may be easier

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Itstony said:


> MB. Easier to just say "I'm just a procrastinating lazy Barsteward"


? I'd love to get more time, but with everything else we've got going on I just don't. I ended up walking around the car in the dark trying to touch up the smeary bits last night until 9:45pm, before giving up because it was such a pain doing it with the security ought going off every 30 seconds!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Gave the Giulia a wash and coat of Waxaddict Kudos. Tyres dressed with Gliptone Tire shine and glass treated with Carbon Collective Platinum Glass


----------



## gibee

Lexus-is250 said:


> It's the heat on the panels that makes things very difficult with black cars. You are best either not doing it or doing it in the morning or evening out of the sun. Have you tried a spray sealant it may be easier
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


So true. It was a right pain yesterday, even in the shade all my compounds were drying out super quick and not working anything like the should. It was still fun...though if it's ever that hot I think I'll just say to do it another day.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

gibee said:


> So true. It was a right pain yesterday, even in the shade all my compounds were drying out super quick and not working anything like the should. It was still fun...though if it's ever that hot I think I'll just say to do it another day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


At the point I was finishing up I couldn't get any shade, so even QDs were smearing like crazy and nothing was working. It was no fun at all! My car is jet black though, and the panels were getting very hot. Not ideal!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

After watching the weather hourly for the last couple of weeks, finally had a decent window to wash, clay mitt, BH cleanser polish by hand, BH cleanser fluid and TAC Moonlight.

Was a bit paranoid about using the Moonlight but is a dream to use, let's see what long term brings....


----------



## BrummyPete

Polished my wheels, can't seem to remove the muck with cleaning them normally, they have been refurbed so maybe that's the issue.........
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

JoeyJoeJo said:


> After watching the weather hourly for the last couple of weeks, finally had a decent window to wash, clay mitt, BH cleanser polish by hand, BH cleanser fluid and TAC Moonlight.
> 
> Was a bit paranoid about using the Moonlight but is a dream to use, let's see what long term brings....


Just one coat of moonlight? Try adding another it really ramps up the gloss.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## f4780y

I too got a decent weather window, so managed to prep and coat my "new precious" with plenty of CarPro goodness! :argie:

Should make the full Winter Prep nice and easy in the next week or two...


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Lexus-is250 said:


> Just one coat of moonlight? Try adding another it really ramps up the gloss.


Cool, thanks, I'd been looking for layering info, wasn't sure if the solvent would just effectively remove the first one.

But tbh, the chances of having another day where it's not too sunny/cold/wet/windy in the coming weeks appear to be slim!!


----------



## Commander2874

My Type R had not been washed for over 4 weeks (not even driven for 2) so set out early to wash it to beat the sun!

2 coats of bilt hamber snow foam, washed with Carpro reset and after drying i gave the car a once over with Carpro Reload (car coated with cquartz)

Was very surprised that i got no streaking with reload and left a lovely glass like shine!

Wheels were dressed using Gyeon tire (my fav over last 2 years)

Glass was cleaned using Angelwax Vision, first time i have used it and it's brilliant! 
And front windscreen was sealed with Angelwax H2GO










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

Used my new Race Glaze ceramic blade to de-nib a few touch ups on the bonnet. I did the same yesterday but wasn’t happy with the filling I’d applied. 

Then machined it with my PC DAP using Car Pro Essence. 

Cleaned the windscreen only to come out 30 minutes later to find one of our flying friends had taken a dump on it. :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

Washed, decon'd, clayed and waxed a 20 year old renault laguna. 
A small group get together with a few from DW and a few from PH sharing some tips and techniques. 
Having a nice social day.

These have been advertised before as LowiePetes detailing days.

No correction was attempted, but a clean and protect for the winter. 
Lovely to use the Vonixx Blend wax too as the protection. Very nice wax and super easy to use. 
Engine bay got a tidy up too and plastics dressed.

All in all a great social day and nice results on an old unloved car.


























































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

You'll need a new numberplate on it now!

It's not DRT  anymore!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## themk2

SEALED THE WINDSCREEN...


So I bought Soft99 Ultra Glaco for my windscreen a few weeks ago but haven't had time in the glorious weather to prep and apply it.
Then.... The rain!

This morning there's not a cloud in sight but it's due to hammer it down from this afternoon until forever, so I've applied it whilst I had the chance. 

Washed
Clayed
Polished
Washed
Dried
IPA'd
Applied the Ultra Glaco and wiped down. 

Now it's baking in the sun ready for a downpour later on! 

I'm excited to see the results having come from Gtech G1. 


Sent from my GM1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

themk2 said:


> I'm excited to see the results having come from Gtech G1.


I'd be interested as was looking to get a new windscreen sealent.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

themk2 said:


> SEALED THE WINDSCREEN...
> 
> So I bought Soft99 Ultra Glaco for my windscreen a few weeks ago but haven't had time in the glorious weather to prep and apply it.
> Then.... The rain!
> 
> This morning there's not a cloud in sight but it's due to hammer it down from this afternoon until forever, so I've applied it whilst I had the chance.
> 
> Washed
> Clayed
> Polished
> Washed
> Dried
> IPA'd
> Applied the Ultra Glaco and wiped down.
> 
> Now it's baking in the sun ready for a downpour later on!
> 
> I'm excited to see the results having come from Gtech G1.
> 
> Sent from my GM1903 using Tapatalk


Hi, How did you get on with the G1 and why are you not applying again?.


----------



## themk2

RS3 said:


> Hi, How did you get on with the G1 and why are you not applying again?.


I loved the G1 the first time I used it - it seemed to last forever and was very hydrophobic.

The second time I didn't prep the window very well and applied it on a cold evening. I think prep is everything as this time it seemed to not last at all and wasn't very hydrophpbic.

I still have some left so will use it on my sides/rear probably.

Not ruling it out in future, just heard good things about the Ultra Glaco so tried that.

I can see it raining outside so I'll try and get some beady photos when I can!

Sent from my GM1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis_RX8

*Detailed Online Leather Cleaning Kit.*

(posted in wrong forum first :newbie
Just got around to trying some of my new toys courtesy of detailed online weekly giveaway. :lol:










First, of impressions of the 2 I have used.

Air freshener is good, doesn't take much and i can see it lasting me a while.

The natural dressing is very nice, Smells ok not a huge fan of the scent but not a chemical smell which is nice.

I applied it sparingly as didn't want a really glossy dash just not a huge fan of that look, It spread out nice and left a good semi-gloss finish with a few small spritzes onto the dash. It brought the dash and some other bits of trim and door cards back up nicely and made them look new rather than the old dull you get on a 15yr old car.

Tried to do a 50-50 with tape and worked well could see the dressing bring out the black but doesn't show the best on camera.










Again big thanks to detailed online for the freebies, Look forward to testing out the rest of the products.


----------



## alfajim

Washed the sisters new to her kia sportage and put some sonax spray and seal on it. Then blagged a lift, as my car is still in the garage being mended.


----------



## Kenan

So picked up a new car to me a few weeks ago with several scratches round the car. Tonight was the first chance to have a go so started with the rear panel buy the fuel filler. Did a quick pass with m105 and an orange pad, then a pass of m205 with a white pad, not perfect but looking better. Pics are before, after then after wax.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezinga

*Fusso with a DA*










Some winter prep for the car today, first time ever with Fusso and first time ever with my early Christmas Present, Das6 Pro +

Really impressed with both and very happy, hence the noob reflection shot :buffer: 
(and before all the usual negative and derogatory comments, save your breath, I don't care, I'm happy :lol: )

I also gave the underside a spray with Bilt Hamber Atom Mac at 5%, this will hopefully give me some protection when winter starts. There was however a slight down side in that it unexpectedly cleaned the block paving where I sprayed under the car. I didn't notice this until afterwards, guess I will have to clean it all now. :lol:


----------



## DanWinfield

First dry weekend in 3 weeks meant the car finally got a wash. Feel better na









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Detailer obsession alert.

So decided to take my freshly cleaned car to CrossFit tonight, down a back road but not been a problem so far. However half way there the road turns to mud where tractors have been comming off the fields and by the time I get there the car is covered.

On my grumpy way home I have a brainwave to pop to the local car wash to jet the dirt off as it's after 8 and too late to fire up the pressure washer at home. Get to garage to find I left my wallet at home, this resulting in me rinsing the car down on the drive with a hose pipe, in the dark and the rain while wearing gym shorts, top and trainers.

Reason number ### for the neighbours/wife to think I'm mad. However, as it's raining I won't get watersports from using tap water to rinse the dirt off 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Winter protection done! Carpro reset, citrus prewash, bh autofoam. Decon using Carpro Trix and clay mitt.
Polished by hand using Poorboys black hole and sealed by hand with 1 coat of Collonite 915.

Will give it another coat of collonite next wash and will be layering with wetcoat.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson

DanWinfield said:


> First dry weekend in 3 weeks meant the car finally got a wash. Feel better na
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


That's a nice finish, lovely shot.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I detailed....... under and behind the oven! I pulled out the oven and used Koch Kemie Green Star to cut through the grease. Even the wife was happy!


----------



## Dave50

First wash of my new car, coated in Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax (dry application)

[URL=https://postimages.org/]

Dave


----------



## Cyclonetog

Been to my parents house. Washed my Subaru for the first time in probably 2 years ish.

This predates me doing anything on here, or researching detailing at all (though I was aware it is a thing).
It's awaiting a trip to the garage for an engine rebuild, so mainly a maintenance wash, but also broke out the auto wheels to shift (some of) the fallout from the wheels.

Also washed my dads Alfa for him, and he Diamond Brite-ed his rear hatch (against my wishes) and I gave both cars a light coat of good ol' showroom shine, ignoring the areas where my dad has applied Diamond Brite.

I actually found it quite comical how flat the water sat on my Subaru, not a bead in sight. Once the engine rebuild is done, I'm going to have quite a bit of fun on that as a project, although with work, family and 2 dailies to keep looking good I'm expecting it to take some time.

IMG_6024 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

IMG_6026 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

IMG_6030 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

IMG_6034 by Focus Togger, on Flickr


----------



## alfajim

PNS still going strong, so gave the wheels a good scrub with bh auto where and megs tyre gel. Put sonax spray and seal on top of the pns.


----------



## detailR

Well, not today - but last week - Dan of ODK Waxes and I spent some time detailing his BMW.
We had been talking about doing it for ages so we just went for it.
Half a day between us managed to fit in...
Safe wash and decontamination. 
Single stage machine polish (the rear bumper and part of the boot lid still to do as we ran out of time).
Pyramid Car Care ceramic coating. 
ODK - Pyramid wax.
Glass cleaned and trims dressed.

I'll try and make a thread for it soon but here's a video in the meantime.


----------



## Short1e

*Not the best of pictures, but you get the idea

Received a care package from Jennychem to try out some of their products a couple weeks ago, and cannot fault the ones have tried so far *










*Snow foam is nice and thick, very clingy, excellent dwell time and attacks the grime very well without compromising any protection.*




























*Snow Foam now mixed with their Wheel Cleaner*



















*Car was protected with Carbon Collective Hybrid v2*




























*Unfortunately, just after completing the car, it started to rain *


----------



## Gas head

Not today but Sunday cleaned a couple of the cars (after 11.00am), put a layer of DJ Supernatural on one car and am interested in seeing how long it lasts, and ran out of time a little for the work shed and used wulfenite from polish angel and I have to say i really was impressive how it looked doubt it will last long!


----------



## MBRuss

Short1e said:


> *Not the best of pictures, but you get the idea
> 
> Received a care package from Jennychem to try out some of their products a couple weeks ago, and cannot fault the ones have tried so far *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snow foam is nice and thick, very clingy, excellent dwell time and attacks the grime very well without compromising any protection.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snow Foam now mixed with their Wheel Cleaner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Car was protected with Carbon Collective Hybrid v2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unfortunately, just after completing the car, it started to rain *


Jeez, are there any tyres on those wheels?!

Looking sharp!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Short1e

MBRuss said:


> Jeez, are there any tyres on those wheels?!
> 
> Looking sharp!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


:lol: haha I know


----------



## 350Chris

Cold but dry was all I needed to start the winter prep



Foam, 3 bucket wash, polished out a 3 panel drag mark that some Tuesday had left me in a car park, obsession phantom wax, bouncers D&D Si, headlights polished and c5'd all glass H2Go'd

Cold and thirsty now!


----------



## Andyblue

350Chris said:


> Cold but dry was all I needed to start the winter prep
> 
> 
> 
> Foam, 3 bucket wash, polished out a 3 panel drag mark that some Tuesday had left me in a car park, obsession phantom wax, bouncers D&D Si, headlights polished and c5'd all glass H2Go'd
> 
> Cold and thirsty now!


Lovely motor :thumb:


----------



## Cyclonetog

More than I wanted to!!!

My normal Saturday wash revealed a scuff and RDS on the rear bumper! Looks like somebody caught it after last weeks wash. 
As I'm so finicky parking it, I can only think of one place where it's happened and it was just after I washed to last week 

Anyway, after the normal maintenance wash (2BM wheels, 2BM multi mitt paint : BH auto wash, towel dry). I clayed the rear bumper, then used Power Maxed TarOff for mechanical and chemical decontamination. 
Then set about polishing out the damage (Das6Pro Shinemate 4" blue pad and Menzerna 400).
After that I finished with the same pad and used Menzerna 2800 for the whole bumper and removed residue with Gtechniq panel wipe.

I have had the front bumper painted previously, and I asked for a bit of spare touch up (meant for stone chips), so where they've gone through to white plastic, I have touched in with a small paint brush. I need to wait for it to harden and touch in another layer, he also gave me some clear so once it's all dry I'll add some more clear and see if I can polish again. This is likely to take me a further 2-4 weeks.

47425885-4cb9-428f-bc92-ceae8f50c855 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

ccfd7fa8-1417-4116-ae8a-f017d0d56818 by Focus Togger, on Flickr

2cf2ee5a-e334-4fb6-8fbf-291d4bf6edfb by Focus Togger, on Flickr


----------



## 350Chris

Really nice job! Good work!


----------



## Andyblue

Cyclonetog said:


> More than I wanted to!!!
> 
> My normal Saturday wash revealed a scuff and RDS on the rear bumper! Looks like somebody caught it after last weeks wash.
> 
> As I'm so finicky parking it, I can only think of one place where it's happened and it was just after I washed to last week
> 
> Anyway, after the normal maintenance wash (2BM wheels, 2BM multi mitt paint : BH auto wash, towel dry). I clayed the rear bumper, then used Power Maxed TarOff for mechanical and chemical decontamination.
> 
> Then set about polishing out the damage (Das6Pro Shinemate 4" blue pad and Menzerna 400).
> 
> After that I finished with the same pad and used Menzerna 2800 for the whole bumper and removed residue with Gtechniq panel wipe.
> 
> I have had the front bumper painted previously, and I asked for a bit of spare touch up (meant for stone chips), so where they've gone through to white plastic, I have touched in with a small paint brush. I need to wait for it to harden and touch in another layer, he also gave me some clear so once it's all dry I'll add some more clear and see if I can polish again. This is likely to take me a further 2-4 weeks.
> 
> 47425885-4cb9-428f-bc92-ceae8f50c855 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> ccfd7fa8-1417-4116-ae8a-f017d0d56818 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> 2cf2ee5a-e334-4fb6-8fbf-291d4bf6edfb by Focus Togger, on Flickr


Looks like you've done a good job :thumb:

But totally agree about parking - I park as far away as I can from everyone...


----------



## MBRuss

Andyblue said:


> Looks like you've done a good job :thumb:
> 
> But totally agree about parking - I park as far away as I can from everyone...


Sadly that's often not enough. I've parked miles away from anyone before in a row with no other cars and still come back to find some mouth-breather has parked mere inches from my car on their driver's side.

I swear some of these morons do it on purpose. Either that or they're allergic to being able to get out of their car easily.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Andyblue said:


> Lovely motor :thumb:


I concur Andy wholeheartedly :thumb:


----------



## 350Chris

Soul boy 68 said:


> I concur Andy wholeheartedly :thumb:


Thanks Guys, it needs a bit of bodyshop love this winter, which it will get when I find a good one...another angle just for the whorring:lol:



Roll on the weather for the beading!


----------



## atbalfour

Cyclonetog said:


> More than I wanted to!!!
> 
> My normal Saturday wash revealed a scuff and RDS on the rear bumper! Looks like somebody caught it after last weeks wash.
> As I'm so finicky parking it, I can only think of one place where it's happened and it was just after I washed to last week
> 
> Anyway, after the normal maintenance wash (2BM wheels, 2BM multi mitt paint : BH auto wash, towel dry). I clayed the rear bumper, then used Power Maxed TarOff for mechanical and chemical decontamination.
> Then set about polishing out the damage (Das6Pro Shinemate 4" blue pad and Menzerna 400).
> After that I finished with the same pad and used Menzerna 2800 for the whole bumper and removed residue with Gtechniq panel wipe.
> 
> I have had the front bumper painted previously, and I asked for a bit of spare touch up (meant for stone chips), so where they've gone through to white plastic, I have touched in with a small paint brush. I need to wait for it to harden and touch in another layer, he also gave me some clear so once it's all dry I'll add some more clear and see if I can polish again. This is likely to take me a further 2-4 weeks.
> 
> 47425885-4cb9-428f-bc92-ceae8f50c855 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> ccfd7fa8-1417-4116-ae8a-f017d0d56818 by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> 2cf2ee5a-e334-4fb6-8fbf-291d4bf6edfb by Focus Togger, on Flickr


Top work


----------



## G-a-v-a-l-a-r

If only i could show you!! Its still awaiting customer collection


----------



## CharliesTTS

Gave the Audi a maintenance wash and used Prizm for the first time!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

BH SNow foam
Wash with Autosmart Duet
Dried off
Muc Off Spray wax, 98p worth lol


----------



## Lexus-is250

Quick inside and out as it was filthy. Use turtle wax on it for the first time as a top up to existing protection. Also used gyeon tire express for the first time and it looks lovely, just see how long it lasts. 





































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

The Tire Express looks really good, will have to add that to my Gyeon collection.


----------



## Jack R

Daughters boyfriend had a nice surprise after coming back to his car  as always no one had seen it get hit but I offered to take a look











Didn't quite get it all out, but it certainly looks better than it did! Just waiting for the paint to harden were I had to touch it up before I finish it off  also gave the headlights a quick going over with my new polisher :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Jack R said:


> Daughters boyfriend had a nice surprise after coming back to his car  as always no one had seen it get hit but I offered to take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't quite get it all out, but it certainly looks better than it did! Just waiting for the paint to harden were I had to touch it up before I finish it off  also gave the headlights a quick going over with my new polisher :buffer::thumb:


Top man, that looks a world better :thumb:

What did you use to pull the dent ?

Bet he was over the moon with the results...


----------



## Jack R

He was happy with how much better it looked. I used a cheap eBay kit, works ok but it was a bit cold for it so it wouldn’t quite pull the last bit of the crease out unfortunately.


----------



## MBRuss

Amazing job. I bet he was chuffed at that result. Nice one!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

Just a quick note I didn’t fix it with the hammer on the stool:lol:


----------



## Cyclonetog

Your daughters boyfriend is very lucky you're his girlfriends Dad.

But seriously what's wrong with people? Mine a page or 2 was bad enough, but there's no way someone didn't know they hit his car.


----------



## Jack R

Cyclonetog said:


> Your daughters boyfriend is very lucky you're his girlfriends Dad.
> 
> But seriously what's wrong with people? Mine a page or 2 was bad enough, but there's no way someone didn't know they hit his car.


They got out and looked at what they did before driving off, the CCTV was so crap you couldn't even tell what car it was let alone read the number plate


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Jack R said:


> Daughters boyfriend had a nice surprise after coming back to his car  as always no one had seen it get hit but I offered to take a look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't quite get it all out, but it certainly looks better than it did! Just waiting for the paint to harden were I had to touch it up before I finish it off  also gave the headlights a quick going over with my new polisher :buffer::thumb:


that is a cracking effort dude, well done


----------



## Commander2874

Discovered this on my car when i turned up! Managed to clean it up a bit.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Gave my car it's second winter protection. Washed using simplewax suds and waxed using simplewax armageddon. What a product! Beading is next level!























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Ctr given a wash after 2 weeks. Suds shampoo, autofoam prewash, bilberry wheel cleaner and car dried and given a dose of done & dusted si edition.































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Cleaned the wheels and put some bsd on just to protect a bit 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Finally got round to using a sample set I got from waxplanet used nearly the full range 7 below foamed followed by lava shampoo wheels cleaned and iron remover used paintwork dryed then used the nano sealant shell shock topped with poly gloss leaving a nice glossy super slick finish


----------



## Commander2874

Winter's morning wash! Just a quick one seeing as it was cleaned just iver a week ago but had done nearly 400 miles since.

Allowed the car to dwell after using bilt hamber autofoam and then gave it a clean using Carpro reset. Car was dried using a metrovac sidekick dryer and then i applied carpro reload to keep it protected.































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

First thorough wash in a while and then applied the bargain that was Turtle Wax Sealant Hydrophobic Wax, no complaint's, looks great, although I did start to suffer from streaking a little to wards the end as too much product was on my damp micro fibre:


----------



## Cyclonetog

So jealous Scooby... that looks in immaculate condition. 

Mine is waiting for an engine rebuild, think I've knocked a big end out, but the shell certainly doesn't look as good as yours.


----------



## scooobydont

Cyclonetog said:


> So jealous Scooby... that looks in immaculate condition.
> 
> Mine is waiting for an engine rebuild, think I've knocked a big end out, but the shell certainly doesn't look as good as yours.


Cheers, had to get the sills welded this year but up top is pretty good. No bubbly arches (yet!)


----------



## RS3

No detailing but i did refill all my bottles. I just received the gallon of C2V3 purchased on BF on Amazon, made up a 1 litre bottle with 1:2 for use at home as a drying aid, a 250ml bottle at same dilution for when im at car shows and a 500ml bottle of neat for thebtwice yearly aplication. Also topped up my wheel cleaner pump sprayer and both Kwazar APC bottles. Looking forward to some action over the weekend.


----------



## Cyclonetog

scooobydont said:


> No bubbly arches (yet!)


Seriously, mine went in to the bodyshop for the right rear arch to be done (and he did a very good job).
Within less than a week, the big end started knocking. So after 15 years as a daily, I replaced it with my Focus ST. When it's fixed it's going to have to sit in the carport, cant let it go.


----------



## DanWinfield

After working away during the week for the past few months I've not had chance to wash the cars other than taking the bm to the local jet wash about 3 weeks ago, primarily to get the worst off the wheels.

Today I bit the bullet despite the roads on our estate being an absolute state which I'm contemplating complaining to the housing developer about, thus will be filthy again in about 5 minutes.

Aaaanyway. Wheels given a thorough clean followed by both cars Pre rinse with surfex hd, rinse, autofocus, rinse and 3 bucket wash and dry. Feel like a new man after that 























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

DanWinfield said:


> After working away during the week for the past few months I've not had chance to wash the cars other than taking the bm to the local jet wash about 3 weeks ago, primarily to get the worst off the wheels.
> 
> Today I bit the bullet despite the roads on our estate being an absolute state which I'm contemplating complaining to the housing developer about, thus will be filthy again in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Aaaanyway. Wheels given a thorough clean followed by both cars Pre rinse with surfex hd, rinse, autofocus, rinse and 3 bucket wash and dry. Feel like a new man after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Looking good :thumb: I recognise those houses, which Redrow site do you live on? :lol:


----------



## Fatboy40

No pics to show but my eldest son, 14 1/2 years old, was helping cleaning mine and my wife's cars today.

I left him on his own to apply CarPro Reload to his mum's car and buff it off whilst I finished mine, he did a grand job, very proud Dad :thumb: (and he's now £10 richer as well for an hours work).


----------



## walfice

I had to polish my headlights after the wife 'did me a favour' by scraping the ice off the lights the other morning. I don't need much of an excuse to get out the polisher though and there's no permanent damage done. It was also my first time using dodo juice born to be mild shampoo, think I've found a new favourite shampoo. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Jack R said:


> Looking good :thumb: I recognise those houses, which Redrow site do you live on?


Lol, redrow indeed, I'll not say where though as there have been a few groups targeting premium marques over past few months here. It's in the best county in the uk however...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

I did a maintenance wash last weekend and my commute is roughly 125 miles a week. Have done little else so after lets say, 150 miles, the car was minging.
















Started with the wheels, BH auto foam through the sprayer all round, then a 2BM with vikan wheel face brush, boars hair brush and medium wheel woolie with a bottle of 10% SurfexHD handy to help everything along.

Then again, BH AF through the pump sprayer on the paint, allowed to dwell while I did my girlfriends wheels. Hosepipe rinse over the AF, foams it up, then another layer of AF to add lubricity.

2BM - multi mitt method, using BH Auto Wash at double strength 10ml in 10L warm water. Regularly hose down the wash mitts into the rinse bucket, working roughly 1 panel at a time. Badges grille and shuts cleaned with detailing brush that has soaked in the wash bucket, with the 10% Surfex to help out.

I find it quite odd that Surfex foams up much more than Auto Wash.

Full rinse, rewash as I missed a few areas close to arches and edges of panels. Rinse again, and then set the hose to "sprinkle" which sheets a lot of the water pretty well.

Dried off glass and above waist line with in2detailing Korean towel, dried wheels and low down plastics with my old no brand drying towel.













I'm calling this a 98% wash, as it's not right, but a damn sight better than it was, as you can no doubt see from the photo of the grille. But I'm at work tomorrow, so for this week, it's going to have to do...

Now I'm heading out with the vacuum.


----------



## Kenan

Cleaned the wifes car today and used DetailedOnlines new snow foam lance for the first time. Used 75ml of their snowfoam with 750ml of water. Also first time Iv tried to video doing something so apologies for the quality but you get the idea.






















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Daily clean of the ‘comfy chauffeur e-class’.

Winter months approaching, time for a different approach.

Spray on Power Maxed Jet Wash n Wax in the 1.5 litre foam pump sprayer, let dwell for 5mins, chuck £1/1.50 into the jet wash, job done!

Buying a white car seemed a good idea back in September


----------



## pt1

Cyclonetog said:


> I did a maintenance wash last weekend and my commute is roughly 125 miles a week. Have done little else so after lets say, 150 miles, the car was minging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with the wheels, BH auto foam through the sprayer all round, then a 2BM with vikan wheel face brush, boars hair brush and medium wheel woolie with a bottle of 10% SurfexHD handy to help everything along.
> 
> Then again, BH AF through the pump sprayer on the paint, allowed to dwell while I did my girlfriends wheels. Hosepipe rinse over the AF, foams it up, then another layer of AF to add lubricity.
> 
> 2BM - multi mitt method, using BH Auto Wash at double strength 10ml in 10L warm water. Regularly hose down the wash mitts into the rinse bucket, working roughly 1 panel at a time. Badges grille and shuts cleaned with detailing brush that has soaked in the wash bucket, with the 10% Surfex to help out.
> 
> I find it quite odd that Surfex foams up much more than Auto Wash.
> 
> Full rinse, rewash as I missed a few areas close to arches and edges of panels. Rinse again, and then set the hose to "sprinkle" which sheets a lot of the water pretty well.
> 
> Dried off glass and above waist line with in2detailing Korean towel, dried wheels and low down plastics with my old no brand drying towel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling this a 98% wash, as it's not right, but a damn sight better than it was, as you can no doubt see from the photo of the grille. But I'm at work tomorrow, so for this week, it's going to have to do...
> 
> Now I'm heading out with the vacuum.


Nice work . How do you find the st? Its a possible next car for me

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

pt1 said:


> Nice work . How do you find the st? Its a possible next car for me
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Depends what you're asking 

I think it's great, does everything I want it to do, looks good IMHO, great spec. 
Shame it doesn't to the trick parking, something to do with sensors not fitting the ST front bumper.

One really stupid thing, electrically adjustable seats with no memory, took me ages to get the driving position right, and if you have to move the seat for some reason it's lost.

Mine is a diesel, so if you're asking about performance, coming from an Impreza, it's not exactly exciting. I get mid to high 50's for mpg though which is what I wanted.

I'm constantly complimented on the colour, but I think the yellow is my favourite. This one came along to me on the right deal, £10k of it is financed at 0%, so I paid the £10k off the mortgage and gave myself a £3k saving


----------



## jenks

Managed to give my focus a wash and topped up the protection with some Carplan No.1 super gloss sealant. Due to mine being Micastone, a slightly lighter grey than the ST pictured above, it hides the dirt quite well. After snowfoaming the 50/50 where the jetwash had been was startling!


----------



## alfajim

detailed the garages courtesy car at the weekend. it hadn't been cleaned since i had it when mine was in for a service last year.
it's a wreck but i don't like driving dirty cars, you know how it is.
it went back today and then i cleaned my own car in the dark.


----------



## Rakti

themk2 said:


> *Not sure if this thread will take off*... But as the title asks, what detailing did you do today??
> 
> I'll be giving the car a hoover later, and cleaning the inside of the glass.
> 
> What about the rest of you?


First post on this thread made me laugh just now; see bold.


----------



## Cookeh

Did a quick wet-sand a polish on my partners headlights yesterday evening, which were in a subpar condition to say the least.

Rolla headlight before
Rolla headlight after

Took about an hour to do both sides, working from 800 grit through to 1000, 1500, 2000 grit and finishing at 3000 grit. I then used Ultimate Compound to restore clarity. I used the sanding pads and headlight coating provided in a Holts Headlight Restoration Kit which I picked up for £7 from ECP on a sale. I would recommend the kit, as you get a drill adaptor, polish, sealant and two sets of each grit for the money. The sanding pads are actually of good quality too, which a nice foam backing to help ensure even pressure.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Cookeh said:


> Did a quick wet-sand a polish on my partners headlights yesterday evening, which were in a subpar condition to say the least.


Nice recovery, it'll look like the sun has come up next time they turn on the lights!


----------



## DanWinfield

My 2 bottles of TW dry n shine finally arrived from ECP so I washed both cars starting with a Surfex HD pre rinse, autofoam and then 2BM wash. Went round both cars approx 1/4 car at a time before rinsing with pw.

Cant complain at the gloss after drying and the finish is very slick. Rained overnight and definitely cant complain at the water performance...





































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

DanWinfield said:


> My 2 bottles of TW dry n shine finally arrived from ECP so I washed both cars starting with a Surfex HD pre rinse, autofoam and then 2BM wash. Went round both cars approx 1/4 car at a time before rinsing with pw.
> 
> Cant complain at the gloss after drying and the finish is very slick. Rained overnight and definitely cant complain at the water performance...


Looks good for sure. I stopped using Surfex as a pre wash when I realised it was breaking down my LSP.

However, if you're planing to use TW every wash then obviously it won't hurt.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Gave the toy a clean. Also used my new Car Chem products as well.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Quick wash with new AG Brute (quite dilute so made it a bit runny but pretty effective)
Rinsed with new short gun and QR nozzles (OMG, why have I waited so long until getting nozzles, a million times better than any adjustable lance I've used (million may be exaggeration!!) used 40 deg then 25, don't think I'll be using 15 on the car, 25 was plenty strong. Need some PTFE tape on my connections tho as washer was pulsing with a small leak)
Spray with the TW spray and rinse thing, lost track of the name.
Then went to town on the windows inside and out with AG high alcohol cleaner (extremely effective) and outside side and rear with Angelwax H2go (I love H2Go but had to apply with applicator as the trigger had seized).


----------



## [email protected]

Washed my X5, wife’s disco sport and also my E46 M3

I messaged the detailer who done all the work on it, as it was it’s first wash after getting ceramic coated, and even though it was done over a month ago today was its first bath, and even though I’ve had several cars coated with gTechniq before, this is just unreal.

No pics as light was fading fast, but Dakar Yellow looked amazing!


----------



## BrummyPete

Cleaned my exhausts they were minging
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

First wash with ONR... surprised it hasn't impacted beading


----------



## Brian1612

My own and my sisters car done over the weekend  few products getting tested on these.












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Mine and the wifes car done today mainly to get the worst of the muck off and apply some protection. Used the Car Chem hydrocoat for the first time and I must say it's very nice to use.





























































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

What's that Swift Sport like to drive Lexus? We had a 1.2 SZ3 until May in the same colour. It's a top colour that.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Gave the 3 Series another going over with sealant to produce these results.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Rakti said:


> What's that Swift Sport like to drive Lexus? We had a 1.2 SZ3 until May in the same colour. It's a top colour that.


It's the wifes car and a lovely colour. It reminds me of my old ep3 type r in the way it's very old school. Quite noisy but new tyres have helped massively. Its firm but not too bad and hangs on for dear life around corners. I'm not a fan of the gearbox though.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Lexus-is250 said:


> It's the wifes car and a lovely colour. It reminds me of my old ep3 type r in the way it's very old school. Quite noisy but new tyres have helped massively. Its firm but not too bad and hangs on for dear life around corners. I'm not a fan of the gearbox though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Suzuki gearboxes have always been ropey, Ive had a few. My last winter Vitara had a notchy 3rd gear, I drained down the box and filled it with molly slip and a good quality oil. After a few hundred miles, it stopped


----------



## rob267

Maintance wash followed by fall out remover and tar remover then used up the last of my Detailed online nano sealant.









Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

rob267 said:


> Maintance wash followed by fall out remover and tar remover then used up the last of my Detailed online nano sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


How did you find the sealant? Got some on it's way so.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Lexus-is250 said:


> How did you find the sealant? Got some on it's way so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Cant fault it to be honest. Usually I spray on then rinse off but I was experiencing wiper smear when I used it this way. Only a light smear as the wiper passed then it would disappear.
So today I sprayed it on too a damp mf cloth then wiped it on each panel.
It beads so well when rinsing.
All in all a really good spray sealant.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## P4ULT

None, I got my pressure washer out and it decided it’s not working. Had a strong burnt my smell coming from it so decided to quit whilst I was ahead.


----------



## Walesy.

Managed to give the 5 series a wash yesterday. But it was too cold to do her X1. 

The 5 is in the garage just now, so hopefully a decon, polish and wax over the holidays


----------



## idrobbo

Gave mine a hand polish, then 2 layers of Detailed Online Surreal. Then it rained.


----------



## Bristle Hound

X3 got a good clean today :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Bristle Hound said:


> X3 got a good clean today :thumb:


Looking good mate. I've got one at the moment on loan - boy, it's big :thumb:

Really comfy place to be sat in though...


----------



## Lexus-is250

Bristle Hound said:


> X3 got a good clean today :thumb:


Nice finish on that fella.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Cleaned the car twice, once this morning with President Swirl then again just now, didn't dry the car earlier and was left with some major spotting, all done correctly now apart from drying the wheels.......









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSI-MAN

Just washed my wheels and used Autoglym Magma
They look really shiny and bright


----------



## BTS

I'm halfway through tackling this....









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meirion658

My mother is down over the festive season and asked if I could clean her car for her. Yes no problem I said!!!

8 hrs later still not done!!!

The intention was to just give it a quick wash then a spray of TW as an LSP, However this turned out to be a full decon wash and a single stage polish , with a coat of Fusso on top. The decon stage took me hours, never seen so much Tar spots on a car. Was rusushing around like a fool to try and get the fusso coat on before I lost light and temp started to drop. 

Might give it another coat in the morning as im sure I've missed a few patches!! To Top it all off I forgot to take before and after photos!!!!


----------



## stonejedi

BTS said:


> I'm halfway through tackling this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Just like myself...I just took the cover off of my Clio and was greeted by the dreaded "Mould"
























It has not been driven in over a year so i should not really complain too much...SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seat73

Took advantage of a dry day although a bit damp. Usual wash routine and a coat of blackfire midnight sun wax. Glass polished with AG and tyres done with megs.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

Maintenance wash, plus trying out some new products on wheels, tyres and and a couple of panels. Bought a Titan 1400w for blowing out grills, drying wheels and panel gaps, worked a treat.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/q6CZ1Ndy]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/QVBP8yWC]

Dave.


----------



## rob267

Ceri glassed the front windscreen and put some gtechniq r2 on the tyres.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanRaven

Did a deep clean of the house today, including wet vac of my bedroom carpet:



Worrying as I haven't long done a clean with squeegee and shake and vac type product...

Then my sister came round complaining her car windows are always fogged you in the morning. Went out and saw copious amounts of mould on the boot carpet, and a screenwash bottle that was empty on its side... 5l of screenwash leaked onto the carpet since god knows when!

Took the carpet out, wet vac'd that too and the carpeted board underneath... dried the under board with a terry towel. The carpet has been condemned and she has boot a rubber boot liner for £15. No brainer really!

Absolutely filthy:



First week I've not cleaned my own car in a while!


----------



## pt1

stonejedi said:


> Just like myself...I just took the cover off of my Clio and was greeted by the dreaded "Mould"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been driven in over a year so i should not really complain too much...SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


172 cup?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

pt1 said:


> 172 cup?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes mate...This is how it usually looks.





































.SJ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

BTS said:


> I'm halfway through tackling this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks a little bit better now....

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS

stonejedi said:


> Just like myself...I just took the cover off of my Clio and was greeted by the dreaded "Mould"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been driven in over a year so i should not really complain too much...SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Horrible to see that! I am sure you will have it back to its best in no time!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Just a 3BM on the 5 Series and the Micra with the wheel woolies on the wheels and barrels (C5 makes them so easy to keep clean:- ), Citrus scrub of tyres + Hydro2 and some T1 on the tyres and that was enough for me today.

PS just got some mote T1 from amazon @ £9.54 ;-)


----------



## pt1

stonejedi said:


> Yes mate...This is how it usually looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice, i used to have a 172cup around 10 years ago. Great fun 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

pt1 said:


> Nice, i used to have a 172cup around 10 years ago. Great fun
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


They are,my ones a work in progress though it will be turbocharged in 2020.SJ.


----------



## PugIain

Cleaned these.
I won't say I polished them, that infers a greater level of interest than I'm willing to show.










Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

BH snowfoam, BH auto wash 2BM, carpro perl for the tyres and then gave the turtlewax hydrophobic wax a go, for the money, it is superb!


----------



## garage_dweller

Managed to give both cars a good clean today. Pre wash with surfex then autofoam

Used strip wash on the Suzuki then beadmaker

Both cleaned inside and engine bay given a wipe over.

No pics, it was dark when I finished 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

scooobydont said:


> BH snowfoam, BH auto wash 2BM, carpro perl for the tyres and then gave the turtlewax hydrophobic wax a go, for the money, it is superb!


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Eddmeister

First clean in three weeks, through atrocious weather and being not well.

Insane level of tar build up in that time so was a bit more involved than I wanted so no pics but feel better it's done at least.


----------



## ECB

Works motor got a bit of love today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

scooobydont said:


> BH snowfoam, BH auto wash 2BM, carpro perl for the tyres and then gave the turtlewax hydrophobic wax a go, for the money, it is superb!


Lovely car, always liked these. Plus, have to agree, hydrophobic wax is a brilliant product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldflame90

Yesterday I applied rain X glass cleaner to my windows and all is good


----------



## wayne451

Gave the car a quick wash using Auto Allure Luxallure shampoo, dried it off and popped some BSD/Car-Chem 50/50 mix on then put Wax Planet Dura Gloss on the top. 

Took the front and rear mats out as well as the boot mat and ran the wet vac over them with Chemical Guys Fabric Clean and Flash APC. They’re drying off in the dining room with the log burner blazing away! Also decided to run the wet vac over the hall, lounge and dining room carpet whilst I was at it.

Tomorrow I’ll sort the glass and tyres, give the inside a quick vac and freshen up the leather.


----------



## Walesy.

Not really a detail but,

Made up a foam sprayer from an Aldi pump sprayer and one of these 

Tried it out with BH Autofoam and it worked pretty well, a bit spitty..but gives out foam.

Gave the X1 a snowfoam wash with the hose only, rinsed down and then hoovered out quickly. My other car was washed, but covered in sawdust due to me cutting 2 loads of wood. So that got snow foamed and hosed down also, then dried.

Rather windy here today....so wasnt in the best of spirits.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Playing with P21s prewax and Flex


----------



## RT1994

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Playing with P21s prewax and Flex


Is that the PXE-80? How is it, been looking at getting one for a little while now but just can't bring myself to spend out for it.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Busy morning as had one of the son in laws round to learn a few bits so he can do his car better. Gutted we didn't do any before shots as his was absolutely grim.

Process was similar on both apart from him using my tac systems clay mitt as the paintwork wasnt great. His definitely needs a polish but that will have to wait until spring.

He was so happy with his car and learned quite a bit, looked better than the day he picked it up.

Wheels cleaned with Car Chem wheel cleaner followed by bilt hamber auto wheels.

Snow foamed with bilt hamber auto foam.

2bm with car chem 1900 - 1.

Honda then clay mitt including glass.

Car chem hydrocoat hybrid applied on both cars including wheels.

Car chem glass sealant.

Tyres dressed with gyeon tire express.























































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

RT1994 said:


> Is that the PXE-80? How is it, been looking at getting one for a little while now but just can't bring myself to spend out for it.


Yes , Very good machine for correction and finish makes life easier but take longer time while the XFE 7-12-80 stronger and faster for correction. Worth to buy PXE -80 ? simply YES .


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Busy morning as had one of the son in laws round to learn a few bits so he can do his car better. Gutted we didn't do any before shots as his was absolutely grim.
> 
> Process was similar on both apart from him using my tac systems clay mitt as the paintwork wasnt great. His definitely needs a polish but that will have to wait until spring.
> 
> He was so happy with his car and learned quite a bit, looked better than the day he picked it up.
> 
> Wheels cleaned with Car Chem wheel cleaner followed by bilt hamber auto wheels.
> 
> Snow foamed with bilt hamber auto foam.
> 
> 2bm with car chem 1900 - 1.
> 
> Honda then clay mitt including glass.
> 
> Car chem hydrocoat hybrid applied on both cars including wheels.
> 
> Car chem glass sealant.
> 
> Tyres dressed with gyeon tire express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Good work 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

First wash in 3 weeks due to a new arrival and partly due to the fact that the TW dry and shine seemingly has decent self cleaning properties, it seemed to stay looking decent right over the festive period anyway a trip to warrington yesterday saw the end of that so it needed doing.

Wheels done, autofoam, 3 bucket wash and another layer of dry n shine followed by drying. Light was dying so pics are a bit on the moody side but the reflection shot is good 
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

DanWinfield said:


> First wash in 3 weeks due to a new arrival and partly due to the fact that the TW dry and shine seemingly has decent self cleaning properties, it seemed to stay looking decent right over the festive period anyway a trip to warrington yesterday saw the end of that so it needed doing.
> 
> Wheels done, autofoam, 3 bucket wash and another layer of dry n shine followed by drying. Light was dying so pics are a bit on the moody side but the reflection shot is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Looks very nice buddy :thumb:


----------



## graeme

My bosses wife's fabia had some marks on the paint so managed to get it for 4 hours and do a quick wash decon and single stage machine polish with Scholl S20 and a coat of turtlewax spray sealant/wax. No before sadly as I had to just crack on.























Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## wayne451

Gave the car a wash then applied some Collinite 915 and topped that with Auto Finesse Radiance. Tyres done with the last of my Auto Allure Bright Tyres and gave the front drivers mat a quick clean.


----------



## Soul boy 68

DanWinfield said:


> First wash in 3 weeks due to a new arrival and partly due to the fact that the TW dry and shine seemingly has decent self cleaning properties, it seemed to stay looking decent right over the festive period anyway a trip to warrington yesterday saw the end of that so it needed doing.
> 
> Wheels done, autofoam, 3 bucket wash and another layer of dry n shine followed by drying. Light was dying so pics are a bit on the moody side but the reflection shot is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Second picture down, where did the car go  :lol:


----------



## RT1994

Soul boy 68 said:


> Second picture down, where did the car go  :lol:


I was thinking, why is the neighbours front door identical but smaller than your one :lol:


----------



## mangove21

Did my neighbours car after he hadn't cleaned it for 3 years! Been wanting to get my hands on it for so long.

It's still full of swirls but it wasn't my intention in removing them, just cleaned it thoroughly inside and out applied a glaze and a spray sealant for now.

































































Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Soul boy 68 said:


> Second picture down, where did the car go


They call me Houdini...

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

RT1994 said:


> I was thinking, why is the neighbours front door identical but smaller than your one


And slightly darker with an almost undetectable deep blue flake 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

mangove21 said:


> Did my neighbours car after he hadn't cleaned it for 3 years! Been wanting to get my hands on it for so long.
> 
> It's still full of swirls but it wasn't my intention in removing them, just cleaned it thoroughly inside and out applied a glaze and a spray sealant for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Kudos tackling that 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Maintenance wash with Koch chemie snow foam..wash with prima hydro wash..finished with hydro max and hydro.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Helped my GF's sisters boyfriend scrub up his car, not bad for a little nugget, I bought him a demon shine kit for Christmas and used it here (minus the sponge of course) and finished with megs ULW I need to find a good spray sealent as I can't keep waxing everyone's cars! Any recommendations?












































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Cracking turn around on the Corsa...although I’d be hunting for a hub cap for it :lol:

Bouncers Bead Juice is an excellent performing spray sealant...that and one of the QD’s should keep it shining for longer


----------



## Andyblue

Eturty said:


> Helped my GF's sisters boyfriend scrub up his car, not bad for a little nugget, I bought him a demon shine kit for Christmas and used it here (minus the sponge of course) and finished with megs ULW I need to find a good spray sealent as I can't keep waxing everyone's cars! Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great job on the Corsa - looks a different car now :thumb:

With regards to spray sealants, I've used DetailedOnline nano sealant and their Si02 spray and been very pleased with both, both last a decent time and give a lively finish...

AutoGlanz Prism is very nice to use, very quick and easy to apply / remove.

Obviously Sonax BSD - very nice to use if either on wet car as a drying aid or with a damp cloth to apply.

AG Aqua wax - very nice, also works well with BSD as a 50/50 mix...

Turtle wax hybrid wax and the dry and shine are worth a look at :thumb:


----------



## DanWinfield

Something slightly different today.

Did a brutal ride round via humber bridge in the rain and wind and muddy ****ty roads, 115 miles of em, and so the winter steed needed a good wash.

Pre foam with surfed hd and rinse, chain degreased, washed with 1900:1 and then given a few sprits of dry n shine.

Before, during pre foam, after and a close up of the flake which looks great if the sun ever comes out 






























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Andyblue said:


> Great job on the Corsa - looks a different car now :thumb:
> 
> With regards to spray sealants, I've used DetailedOnline nano sealant and their Si02 spray and been very pleased with both, both last a decent time and give a lively finish...
> 
> AutoGlanz Prism is very nice to use, very quick and easy to apply / remove.
> 
> Obviously Sonax BSD - very nice to use if either on wet car as a drying aid or with a damp cloth to apply.
> 
> AG Aqua wax - very nice, also works well with BSD as a 50/50 mix...
> 
> Turtle wax hybrid wax and the dry and shine are worth a look at :thumb:


Thanks for the recommendations!

I'm also looking at

Meguiars hybrid ceramic

Gyeon wet coat

Autofinesse aqua

Turtle wax hydrophobic sealent wax which is dirt cheap!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Gave my Merc a very thorough interior clean which was long overdue! Need to keep on top of it going forward, maybe once per month as 2-3 hrs cleaning a manky interior really is no fun.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Farecla g3 shampoo

SN shampoo 1:750

DJ BOB QD

LPL


----------



## Pauly.22

I bought a canopy for my pick up so tried to clean it up a bit.

Wouldn't really call it detailing, just power wash everything


----------



## Bristle Hound

Gave the X3 a full clean & a coat of Gyeon Cure today :thumb:


----------



## mikster

Gave the 320d a wash with BH autofoam/surfex hd


----------



## crash486

Gave the new Jimny the works. Interior fabric protection , exterior decontamination, 2B wash, paint cleanser, prep and spray coating. Gave Adams a go, came up alright.









Crash486


----------



## Andyblue

crash486 said:


> Gave the new Jimny the works. Interior fabric protection , exterior decontamination, 2B wash, paint cleanser, prep and spray coating. Gave Adams a go, came up alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash486


What colours is it ?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Gave the interior a thorough going over, getting grass off the boot surfaces is probably my least favourite job, sticks worse than the proverbial s*** to a blanket. Nice when it's clean tho.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

SN Shampoo

DJ Future Armour


----------



## Dave50

Maintenance wash using Detailed Online's Hydrophobe as a drying aid.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/S2kZZFGf]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/CB7cXPPT]

Dave


----------



## CharliesTTS

Last maintenance wash for the pluriel..p/ex tomorrow as collecting my wife's new (to her) juke!

KC snow foam, Adams shampoo, dried and finished off with DJ tropical red mist..tyres with 4x:










Gave the inside a once over using Detailed on line fabric cleaner on the seats and carpets..dash and plastics with their natural dressing:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the civic its first wash
Protection was non existent so finished off the wash with a quick coat of Liquid Elements Gloss Boost

Looking much better, but lots of work needed.

Next on the agenda is to decon the glass, hand polish and then CC Platinum Glass coating. 
After that will be to clean the 4 exhausts as they are minging and then CC Platinum Wheel protect






























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

dchapman88 said:


> Gave the civic its first wash
> Protection was non existent so finished off the wash with a quick coat of Liquid Elements Gloss Boost
> 
> Looking much better, but lots of work needed.
> 
> Next on the agenda is to decon the glass, hand polish and then CC Platinum Glass coating.
> After that will be to clean the 4 exhausts as they are minging and then CC Platinum Wheel protect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Looking good and such a gorgeous colour.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## crash486

Andyblue said:


> What colours is it ?


White.

Crash486


----------



## pt1

CharliesTTS said:


> Last maintenance wash for the pluriel..p/ex tomorrow as collecting my wife's new (to her) juke!
> 
> KC snow foam, Adams shampoo, dried and finished off with DJ tropical red mist..tyres with 4x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the inside a once over using Detailed on line fabric cleaner on the seats and carpets..dash and plastics with their natural dressing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks clean pal 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

crash486 said:


> White.
> 
> Crash486


Cheers - must be the indoor lighting then and the white balance of the camera - looked a mustardy colour, which is not seen and quite liked :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Griots Garage Fast Correction Cream and Griots Garage Boss orange correction pad 3".


----------



## dchapman88

Little before and after of badge removal

Can't stand badges. 
Although the Type R one will stay

Needs a machine polish over the area but for today that'll do
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Gave the wife's car a clean and tried out 26JPN Hydro coat.

Pleased with it, easy to use and nice finish.










Wife's very pleased :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Little before and after of badge removal
> 
> Can't stand badges.
> Although the Type R one will stay
> 
> Needs a machine polish over the area but for today that'll do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got fed up of looking a nasty shade of brown I finally gave her a much needed clean but dam it was cold a standard maintenance wash topped with waxplanet expression qd


----------



## Andyblue

Jonnybbad said:


> Got fed up of looking a nasty shade of brown I finally gave her a much needed clean but dam it was cold a standard maintenance wash topped with waxplanet expression qd


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Just gave the car a quick clean, used my newly acquired kwazer Mercury sprayer, cant believe I haven't bought one of these sooner they are great, also used surfex HD to clean the wheels and use on the bottom half of the car again something I wish I had bought before and then decided to use bsd as a drying aid, makes the drying stage so much easier and left the car with no streaks at all 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Leaving work very shortly and my plan is to treat all my door rubbers with some rubber product (Think I have Autoglym, Auto Finesse and the Car Gods products so will decide which I use when I get home.)

Audi frameless doors so need to stop the windows icing to the rubbers.

No where near as bad as my previous framed Range Rover doors were though, I remember in December being completely unable to open either front door, and one of the back doors, had to get in the back and start it up from there, then leave it running to try to defrost it enough to be able to get into the front haha.


----------



## Andyblue

vsideboy said:


> Leaving work very shortly and my plan is to treat all my door rubbers with some rubber product (Think I have Autoglym, Auto Finesse and the Car Gods products so will decide which I use when I get home.)
> 
> Audi frameless doors so need to stop the windows icing to the rubbers.
> 
> No where near as bad as my previous framed Range Rover doors were though, I remember in December being completely unable to open either front door, and one of the back doors, had to get in the back and start it up from there, then leave it running to try to defrost it enough to be able to get into the front haha.


Never had an issue with the glass sticking to the surrounding rubbers, my issue on this and previous motor, is the window line freezing so the window doesn't drop and you can't get in...


----------



## dchapman88

Technically last night, but coated all glass on the civic to Carbon Collective Platinum Glass

Protection looks strong 
Back screen sheeting nicely


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7n8VCanlJq/

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Needed to repair a small stone chip, so gave the car a quick no touch snow foam clean..

Before:










After:


----------



## jenks

Just a quick wash today, car was filthy after not being touched for a couple of weeks. Ended up needing a citrus pre wash, snow foam, another citrus wash and 2BW. Megs tyre dressing and it all looks presentable again, at least until I drive it.


----------



## Cyclonetog

Had to do both cars (mine and hers). 

Standard maintenance washes, as normal starting with the wheels and tyres, cleaned with SurfexHD and 1900:1, also under arches on both cars.

Multi mitt method on both cars, used BHAW today, rinsing mitt out after every panel and towel dry top 2/3 of both cars with the In2detailing Korean towel.

I skipped the shuts as I have a stinking cold and was running out of steam, but had to get them both clean as all of the cars in the county are currently brown.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Griots Garage Fast Cream Correction and Menz 2in1










Remove paint transfer , epoxy paint residue created by cat !










3D Speed AIO


----------



## GleemSpray

Needed to do a super quick pre-wash then pw blast today on both cars to remove at least some of the winter crud, as they were both caked and grey looking.

Had used the last of my Power Maxed TFR and am now getting low on BH Autofoam, so thought i would have a go with some of the 3+ litres of BH Surfex i have left. Haven't used it as a pre-wash for a good while, but i remembered its a great product for this.

5% mix with warm water in a pump sprayer. Let it sit for 2 mins then used the PW to blast it off.

Did a great job which was right up there, results wise, with BH Autofoam and PowerMaxes TFR.

Happy days - will use it again next wash to get the cars through to warmer and cleaner weather.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Quick rinse lunchtime turned into a quick rinse, foam, rinse, foam, 2bm, rinse, bsd


----------



## Andyblue

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Quick rinse lunchtime turned into a quick rinse, foam, rinse, foam, 2bm, rinse, bsd


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## AdamC

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Quick rinse lunchtime turned into a quick rinse, foam, rinse, foam, 2bm, rinse, bsd


Looks so good, I have a real soft spot for red cars.
What is an A35 out of interest?


----------



## Christian6984

AdamC said:


> Looks so good, I have a real soft spot for red cars.
> What is an A35 out of interest?


AMG 2.0-litre 4-cylinder engine with turbocharging and generating 225 kW (306 hp), 400 Nm, based on the M260 for standard model variants and differentiated by twin scroll technology, a water charge-air cooler and independently executed air intake (clean air line).


----------



## Nidge76

Shamefully hadn't washed my car for months. Had been thinking of selling it for something cheaper to run but gave it a wash and changed my mind.

Could have spent a bit more time to do a thorough job, but it's not come up too bad.

Used a mixture of Bilt Hamber, Autoglanz and Detailed Online products.




















































Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nidge76 said:


> Shamefully hadn't washed my car for months. Had been thinking of selling it for something cheaper to run but gave it a wash and changed my mind.
> 
> Could have spent a bit more time to do a thorough job, but it's not come up too bad.
> 
> Used a mixture of Bilt Hamber, Autoglanz and Detailed Online products.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


What a difference, really great when you transform a proper mucky car :thumb:

Just need to keep it clean now


----------



## Hawkesybaby

Spend 4 hours yesterday doing my m135i and the missus ix20. She helped out... She done the inside as I was doing the exterior then swapped cars and same again. Cracking results!


----------



## Nidge76

Andyblue said:


> What a difference, really great when you transform a proper mucky car :thumb:
> 
> Just need to keep it clean now


Cheers Andy. It's still scrubs up ok for a 16 year old car.

I really enjoy the cleaning process when I get round to it, but I'm a bit lazy as to how often that happens.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66

Did an interior clean/ vacuum with BH Surfex and finished with ODK cabin . 
Didn't do anything externally due to the weather 
https://t.co/pzTEP4RocP?ssr=true


----------



## Carscope

Gave it the usual Saturday spruce
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

Friday, I travelled back from Aberdeen and gave mine a good maintenance wash before the weather set in, it was chasing me I am sure. 
Yesterday, I gave the wife's car a BH AF spray and a good rinse down, tbh thats all it needed to get it back to clean. Ive not touched the X1 as yet, sure it has a coating on it as it cleans very easy with BH. 

I wish I decon'd mine, as I could have been in the garage today with some polish and wax. But didnt think it through


----------



## Bizcam

The Mrs had a little scrape yesterday. Gave the M140i a good clean and a bit of love and tender care.


----------



## BrummyPete

Stopped raining so quick wash with Adams shampoo, rinsed, sprayed with bsd and then dryed, certainly keep it shiny for a bit longer and the wheels are clean ready for its new boots tomorrow
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSI-MAN

Bizcam said:


> The Mrs had a little scrape yesterday. Gave the M140i a good clean and a bit of love and tender care.


Did well to get that out
What did you use as my daughters car has similar scratches


----------



## Bizcam

After the good clean, I tried some Autoglym scratch removal kit I found the back of my shelf. Just took my time not perfect but a lot better.


----------



## Rakti

Cookeh said:


> Did a quick wet-sand a polish on my partners headlights yesterday evening, which were in a subpar condition to say the least.
> 
> Rolla headlight before
> Rolla headlight after
> 
> Took about an hour to do both sides, working from 800 grit through to 1000, 1500, 2000 grit and finishing at 3000 grit. I then used Ultimate Compound to restore clarity. I used the sanding pads and headlight coating provided in a Holts Headlight Restoration Kit which I picked up for £7 from ECP on a sale. I would recommend the kit, as you get a drill adaptor, polish, sealant and two sets of each grit for the money. The sanding pads are actually of good quality too, which a nice foam backing to help ensure even pressure.


Cookeh,
What ECP code type did you have to wait for to get the Holts kit for £7, an absolute bargain. Current code gives no discount. Was it a special code for Car Care products?

This seems to be the only kit that includes sealant, without which you'd be back to square 1 after 12mths.


----------



## Cookeh

It was during the Christmas clearance sale, can't quite recall what the code was, sorry.


----------



## Rakti

Cookeh said:


> It was during the Christmas clearance sale, can't quite recall what the code was, sorry.


Ok, thanks. Guess I'd have to wait for something general like Spring Sale where the code's not just for parts.

Noticed that Halfords have the Autoglym kit on special with 20% off, so £21.60, then saw it's £19.99 on Amazon anyway, so probably no rush to snap up the Halfords offer. By the time you've added a sealant, you'd be talking probably £30 minimum I'd guess, which makes the Holts kit look exceptional.


----------



## Itstony

Decon two cars, applied KC Pw to the Bakewells car, rinsed off and dried. Looked good.

That shouldn't be the end of my brownie points used my KC Vb pre cleaner on the shower tiles.
That was after doing all the porcelain floor tiles yesterday in the house she complains about not being able to remove marks and stains. I did it with the same gear and pristine. 
That's it today, roll on the football later :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

Not today but over the weekend I gave my S a clean, somehow managed to get in there before the rain on Saturday.

Topped up the coat of Britemax Extreme Elements with a first coat of Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic. Even the first applications is pretty straight forward.










Some great beading off it afterwards, looks kinda cool under torch light! :lol:


----------



## pt1

Just a maintenance wash today,had a little play with wax planet's obsidian wax on a few panels, lovely wax 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Same here, first wash for over a week. Also emptied out my ONR bucket after reading comments in that section about not keeping a bucket ready to go, due to potential bacteria problems.


----------



## washingitagain

A new bucket since my old one was about 15 years old. My grit guard actually fits in it!


----------



## Itstony

*Detailed plastic with Koch Chemie PS.*

Have the 2004 Audi TT at the paint shop with Front&Rear bumper sections removed for painting. Wasn't having that done in situ, can't handle that it never looks good. Brought the plastic grills away and gave then a good detail as they were the usual faded to grey, didn't take pics and wish I had now but be assured before and after Chalk n Cheese.:doublesho
About to return them to be refitted and bumpers remounted. No masking lines :buffer:
Anyway rear has calcium build up and hist with HCL, then KC Vb pre-cleaner and treated with KC Ps my personal favourite plastic restorer. 
Really pleased with the results and took a few amateur snaps.





































..... and ready to ship.


----------



## RT1994

Itstony said:


> Have the 2004 Audi TT at the paint shop with Front&Rear bumper sections removed for painting. Wasn't having that done in situ, can't handle that it never looks good. Brought the plastic grills away and gave then a good detail as they were the usual faded to grey, didn't take pics and wish I had now but be assured before and after Chalk n Cheese.:doublesho
> About to return them to be refitted and bumpers remounted. No masking lines :buffer:
> Anyway rear has calcium build up and hist with HCL, then KC Vb pre-cleaner and treated with KC Ps my personal favourite plastic restorer.
> Really pleased with the results and took a few amateur snaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... and ready to ship.


Awesome job on those, really nice OEM finish &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340;

Edit: Is this Koch Chemie Plast Star? Never tried any Koch Chemie products but on my next re-stock might give a go


----------



## Itstony

RTDW said:


> Awesome job on those, really nice OEM finish ����
> 
> Edit: Is this Koch Chemie Plast Star? Never tried any Koch Chemie products but on my next re-stock might give a go


Yep Plast Star Ps there is another Pss which is silicone free. After installation they will fade slowly with UV and washing, but easier to wipe over later in situ and restore finish. Blinding gear.
The KC range is perhaps one of the oldest and biggest range of products in the market. No glitz, fashion, just does the job.
Only difficulty is the range is so diverse with so many variants and options in each product to choose from to suit your needs looking at the commercial range too not just detailing section. http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/index.html 
My acquisition just grows and as yet not had a dud. :thumb:


----------



## RT1994

Itstony said:


> Yep Plast Star Ps there is another Pss which is silicone free. After installation they will fade slowly with UV and washing, but easier to wipe over later in situ and restore finish. Blinding gear.
> The KC range is perhaps one of the oldest and biggest range of products in the market. No glitz, fashion, just does the job.
> Only difficulty is the range is so diverse with so many variants and options in each product to choose from to suit your needs looking at the commercial range too not just detailing section. http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/index.html
> My acquisition just grows and as yet not had a dud. :thumb:


That's helpful thanks! Will give their range a look, just need to get through my current stock as got enough stuff at the moment and said I wouldn't buy any more 😂


----------



## atbalfour

Bet detailing those hexagonal grilles was fun Tony! Any tips


----------



## Andyblue

Itstony said:


> Yep Plast Star Ps there is another Pss which is silicone free. After installation they will fade slowly with UV and washing, but easier to wipe over later in situ and restore finish. Blinding gear.
> 
> The KC range is perhaps one of the oldest and biggest range of products in the market. No glitz, fashion, just does the job.
> 
> Only difficulty is the range is so diverse with so many variants and options in each product to choose from to suit your needs looking at the commercial range too not just detailing section. http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/index.html
> 
> My acquisition just grows and as yet not had a dud. :thumb:


Good to know, I've a few bits that need treating - so I'll have a look :thumb:


----------



## Itstony

atbalfour said:


> Bet detailing those hexagonal grilles was fun Tony! Any tips


Yeah I know where ya coming from, it is quite fiddly.
Tips? Probably wrote this above, but I will try as its my tea break. 
I have done a few of these with Ps and routine is remove the water marks first. On the above rear grill and closed in honeycomb parts there were significant calcium deposits. 
All these parts get hit with a diluted HCL acid, no wasting time there.
Rinse then APC and not going there on an "I use" and a really good scrub and whatever it takes with the fiddly parts. PW off and allow to dry, hopefully good and if not same again. All in the prep as always.
This was so easy as the parts were removed and thorough job.
The recommendation is use a sponge applicator to apply Ps which is really easy on most plastic parts, not these. On grills is use a detailing brush with Ps in a small plastic cap. Dip it in with minimal amount and go about covering all surfaces, wet them up. Supposed to leave to dry, it doesn't do that if cool so left overnight, but sure only so much will absorb IMHO. this is not a covering like a few others, its a treatment and requires rubbing in so not easy.
Then a case of MF around a toothbrush handle and anything that gets it into the intricate and PIA areas and do ya best to rub in. Then all over again just wiping or removing wet or excess product. That's it.
This gear is decent and I'm understating it, as I think its blinding gear.
It will not last forever, the plastic was weathered and its been brought back to a decent condition as you can expect. It will need another wipe over/treat again depending on weather, washing and the worst, UV.
I could have just written "use a detailing brush" I know, but that's the detail .... as we do. :thumb:

I did this a while back which shows another job https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=414963


----------



## Max Inc

Nothing fancy, cleaned some bird $h!t and a few water spots with Koch FSE. Wish they made this flagrance into an air fresher.


----------



## dchapman88

Just a standard foam and 2BM wash. 
Topped up with a QD as a drying aid.

Still in desperate need of a polish!









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## idrobbo

Grandchildren delightedly pointed out a bird had decided to spread it's load over my XF. Went out with my diluted ONR and grabbed a cloth. After treating a few spots realised the cloth I was using had been discarded for cleaning, and was tainted with polish residue. Left a mess on the surface, so then had to do a quick full wash to restore the surface. Made my mind up now I need to do a DA polish to tidy it up after winter, and to remove a few swirls.


----------



## Andyblue

dchapman88 said:


> Just a standard foam and 2BM wash.
> Topped up with a QD as a drying aid.
> 
> Still in desperate need of a polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Still a fantastic colour buddy :thumb:

How are you finding all the nooks and crannies to clean and dry ?


----------



## dchapman88

Andyblue said:


> Still a fantastic colour buddy :thumb:
> 
> How are you finding all the nooks and crannies to clean and dry ?


A nightmare! Haha 
I'm picking off small areas to work on, e.g. the glass! Cleaning then ceramic coating. So all that will be left is the paint to polish and coat. 
So its getting progressively easier to maintain

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

dchapman88 said:


> Just a standard foam and 2BM wash.
> Topped up with a QD as a drying aid.
> 
> Still in desperate need of a polish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Ooh. That's gorgeous!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_M3

I decided to give the interior a bit of a spruce up today, in particular the leather seats which had been a bit neglected lately.

I vacuumed the carpets and gave the dashboard area a clean with Autoglym interior shampoo.

I then moved onto to the seats to try out my new products which arrived yesterday. Dodo Juice Supernatural leather cleaner and the sealant protection spray for afterwards. Cleaner was applied with a colourlock brush and microfibre combo.

For info, the seats do sometimes have a wipe over with Dr Leather wipes, but I can't remember when I did it last.

Drivers side before:










Drivers side 50/50:










Passenger side before:










Passenger side 50/50:










Interior finished (apart from the pedals which I forgot about until I looked at the photos):










I have to say that I was VERY impressed with the Dodo Juice cleaner and sealant. The photographs don't do justice to how nice the seats look and feel again now.


----------



## pt1

Paul_M3 said:


> I decided to give the interior a bit of a spruce up today, in particular the leather seats which had been a bit neglected lately.
> 
> I vacuumed the carpets and gave the dashboard area a clean with Autoglym interior shampoo.
> 
> I then moved onto to the seats to try out my new products which arrived yesterday. Dodo Juice Supernatural leather cleaner and the sealant protection spray for afterwards. Cleaner was applied with a colourlock brush and microfibre combo.
> 
> For info, the seats do sometimes have a wipe over with Dr Leather wipes, but I can't remember when I did it last.
> 
> Drivers side before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers side 50/50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passenger side 50/50:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior finished (apart from the pedals which I forgot about until I looked at the photos):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say that I was VERY impressed with the Dodo Juice cleaner and sealant. The photographs don't do justice to how nice the seats look and feel again now.


Nice work 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Managed to find some motivation to give the 5 a good clean after about 3 or 4 weeks. Wheels were properly filthy aswell so some korrosol was needed.

For a top up I used some tw dry n shine on the right of the car and tried out a 1:1 dilution of car pro reload know the left. The finish is definitely better with the reload mix bit I'll see what the water behaviour is like in comparison and whether one side stays cleaner I've a nice long drive to Glasgow next week so should be a good test.























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

At the caravan this weekend so had some time this morning to give it a clean.

Managed to get rid of some of the build of of black on the seams using what apc I had- green star at 10% dilution, and a scrub with a lug nut brush. Need a stronger mix but it'll do till spring

Went over with bsd/v7 mix as a drying aid. I forgot how nice this is to use.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

garage_dweller said:


> At the caravan this weekend so had some time this morning to give it a clean.
> 
> Managed to get rid of some of the build of of black on the seams using what apc I had- green star at 10% dilution, and a scrub with a lug nut brush. Need a stronger mix but it'll do till spring
> 
> Went over with bsd/v7 mix as a drying aid. I forgot how nice this is to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you manage to do that today bud? its been awful....


----------



## garage_dweller

Was blue sky and sunshine in the south of Scotland, blowing a gale though. 
Snow and hail at home 75 miles up the road though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

garage_dweller said:


> Was blue sky and sunshine in the south of Scotland, blowing a gale though.
> Snow and hail at home 75 miles up the road though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in South Lanarkshire, its not been nice at all bud, exactly as you say. I was in Perth this morning and we had 4 seasons in 1 hour.


----------



## atbalfour

Paul_M3 said:


> I decided to give the interior a bit of a spruce up today, in particular the leather seats which had been a bit neglected lately.
> 
> I vacuumed the carpets and gave the dashboard area a clean with Autoglym interior shampoo.
> 
> I then moved onto to the seats to try out my new products which arrived yesterday. Dodo Juice Supernatural leather cleaner and the sealant protection spray for afterwards. Cleaner was applied with a colourlock brush and microfibre combo.
> 
> For info, the seats do sometimes have a wipe over with Dr Leather wipes, but I can't remember when I did it last.
> 
> I have to say that I was VERY impressed with the Dodo Juice cleaner and sealant. The photographs don't do justice to how nice the seats look and feel again now.


This looks fantastic... next on my list to try.


----------



## garage_dweller

Yeh I've got a mate in Blantyre who messaged me with pics of his blown downs fence, hail, then snow.

Scottish riviera down here mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

garage_dweller said:


> Yeh I've got a mate in Blantyre who messaged me with pics of his blown downs fence, hail, then snow.
> 
> Scottish riviera down here mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im just down the road, near Halfway...so yeah that's the climate I'm in LOL

Apparently its to be dry tomorrow...we will see.

I managed to give my steering wheel and such like a wee clean today, tomorrow I maybe spoiled with the weather to wash the cars.


----------



## garage_dweller

Hopefully I’ll get the weather to give the focus a clean when I get home tomorrow as it’s going to the garage on Tuesday for a new clutch under warranty and a few other bits. 

To be fair if I say don’t wash it then they don’t but prefer it going in clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Water behaviour between a 50% diluted carpro reload and tw dry n shine looks pretty similar























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

With a break in the weather today i decided to do a maintenance wash and have a go with a few Mitchell&King products i got through the week. Car was apc'd and snow foamed, 2bw then dried.i used glass cleaner on the glass then applied m&k's vision glass sealant.it applied pretty much like a QD which was refreshing, very easy to use. Wipe on, wipe off








I also got some m&k wax+, a top up for after washes. Again, so easy to use, flashes off after a few seconds then left the paint with just about the best gloss i have seen and left the paint very very slick. Very impressed 

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Not a bad day here so managed to get around both cars.

Used up the last of a bottle of Cosmic Spritz OK the Audi. Amazing product.










Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## coldflame90

Managed to clean my gfs new to her car and cleaned my car aswell

John


----------



## Itstony

atbalfour said:


> Not a bad day here so managed to get around both cars.
> 
> Used up the last of a bottle of Cosmic Spritz OK the Audi. Amazing product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks good, really love the blue.:thumb:
Have to ask, what is it with smudging the number plates out? 
I used to do it years ago on a forum, probably cos others did. I don't bother now and wonder why I did it before. 
Been meaning to ask a reasonable person for a while :thumb:


----------



## percymon

Well i thought about washing mine, but glad i didn't this morning after 20 miles to work in heavy rain, filthy roads and some huge puddles. At least the interior was welcoming after a decent vacuum and a wipe over of the plastics and leather.


----------



## Eddmeister

Itstony said:


> Looks good, really love the blue.:thumb:
> Have to ask, what is it with smudging the number plates out?
> I used to do it years ago on a forum, probably cos others did. I don't bother now and wonder why I did it before.
> Been meaning to ask a reasonable person for a while :thumb:


I do it because I try to minimise the amount of information out there about me, you can give an awful lot away about yourself online


----------



## atbalfour

Itstony said:


> Looks good, really love the blue.:thumb:
> 
> Have to ask, what is it with smudging the number plates out?
> 
> I used to do it years ago on a forum, probably cos others did. I don't bother now and wonder why I did it before.
> 
> Been meaning to ask a reasonable person for a while :thumb:


Ha fair point. It was actually the wife one evening looking over my shoulder and commenting that she doesn't want her plate all over the Internet. The photo showed our house in the background and I'd to crop that out anyhow - lots of pieces of information that could be added together should we decide to leave a £40k driveway unattended during a summer holiday .

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Eddmeister said:


> I do it because I try to minimise the amount of information out there about me, you can give an awful lot away about yourself online


My number plates on the cars are permanently visible when driving and with all the camera's on the road now (more so in the UK) information collection has never been so much by Big Brother.

Nah, just can't see the logic at all, and I have tried to see why or how it reveals a secrets. Convinced it was something we saw and just copied without thinking, cos others did it. I did the same until I stopped and asked myself why years ago.
Better come up with something better than that. :lol:
As long as you keep everything above board, legal there's nothing to fear. Those that do might want to cover it, that I can see that one.
Still, I would only do what I want to do if it made me happy, everyone else entitled to do the same. 
Just asking and still never heard a good reason tbh. :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88

Itstony said:


> My number plates on the cars are permanently visible when driving and with all the camera's on the road now (more so in the UK) information collection has never been so much by Big Brother.
> 
> Nah, just can't see the logic at all, and I have tried to see why or how it reveals a secrets. Convinced it was something we saw and just copied without thinking, cos others did it. I did the same until I stopped and asked myself why years ago.
> Better come up with something better than that. :lol:
> As long as you keep everything above board, legal there's nothing to fear. Those that do might want to cover it, that I can see that one.
> Still, I would only do what I want to do if it made me happy, everyone else entitled to do the same.
> Just asking and still never heard a good reason tbh. :thumb:


Same here Tony.

I don't hide it either, plenty of people can see them when I am driving!

Rob


----------



## garage_dweller

I always thought people did it to stop cloning, although if I was cloning a plate I'd walk down the street rather than trawl through the internet looking for the right car 

Never seen the point of blurring plates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_M3

garage_dweller said:


> I always thought people did it to stop cloning, although if I was cloning a plate I'd walk down the street rather than trawl through the internet looking for the right car
> 
> Never seen the point of blurring plates.


The thing is, if you were cloning a plate you'd want to avoid it bringing up any immediate red flags if the police ran a check.

Therefore you ideally want the cloned plate to be from something that is the same Make, Model, Colour and Year as the car you're putting it on. I would say it's much easier to find a matching example on the internet than walking down the street hoping to see the right car.

Having said that, forums like detailing world would not be the place to do it. You'd just go on Autotrader and immediately find the right car. (private sale obviously, trade cars may show up as not taxed and insured)


----------



## Eddmeister

Itstony said:


> My number plates on the cars are permanently visible when driving and with all the camera's on the road now (more so in the UK) information collection has never been so much by Big Brother.
> 
> Nah, just can't see the logic at all, and I have tried to see why or how it reveals a secrets. Convinced it was something we saw and just copied without thinking, cos others did it. I did the same until I stopped and asked myself why years ago.
> Better come up with something better than that. :lol:
> As long as you keep everything above board, legal there's nothing to fear. Those that do might want to cover it, that I can see that one.
> Still, I would only do what I want to do if it made me happy, everyone else entitled to do the same.
> Just asking and still never heard a good reason tbh. :thumb:


Good stuff mate, I'm happy with my reasoning and you can be happy with yours


----------



## Itstony

Eddmeister said:


> Good stuff mate, I'm happy with my reasoning and you can be happy with yours


Absolutely.... it's a place to share a view or as this one, answer a question.
Never see it as a place to have a row just because someone dosen't have same view. There is a real diversity of views on here and breeding place for different views. Also good place to read others take on things.
All good :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

Engine bay freshen up today. 
All APC cleaned with brush and cloth. 
Plastics & Rubbers dressed with Sentinel SLICK 
Metals polished where applicable/possible with Killerwaxx metal polish 
Under bonnet painted section treated with Alien Magic Top Coat PRO 
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Wanted to clean and seal the wheels on my partners A3. Only got as far as cleaning 2 of them, and probably still need claying.

Forgot the before's but here's an after;










Looks like a stone chipped the paint here and starting to bubble;









1. Valet Pro Bilberry wheel cleaner
2. Bilt Hamber Korrosol
3. Auto Finesse Oblitarate tar remover
3 again
3 again
3 again
2 again
2 again

Surprised it took so long for 2 wheels on a 3 year old car.


----------



## Kyle 86

I thought I'd whip out an old legend that I've not used for a while. I forgot how good Z8 is. I better only use for special occasions as it's hard to get hold of





































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Inc

Paint needs a full decontamination and waxing but still waiting for rain to give us a longer break. Today was supposed to be quick maintenance wash but turned into a 3 hour detailing session when I decided to give Sonax BSD a try as an interim solution.

Although it didn't look like much when I was applying and buffing it, at the end I was super impressed with the amount of the overall shine. Looking forward to assessing longevity and dirt accumulation over the next few weeks.

Product used:
BH Surfex HD 10% on wheels and 2% on lower body and bumpers
BH Auto Foam 150ml @ 3% PIR
BH Auto Wash, 1BM
BH Auto QD 5% drying aid 
Sonax BSD
Meguiar's Endurance Tire Gel
Invisible Glass


----------



## Rakti

Looking good Max:thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

Max Inc said:


> Paint needs a full decontamination and waxing but still waiting for rain to give us a longer break. Today was supposed to be quick maintenance wash but turned into a 3 hour detailing session when I decided to give Sonax BSD a try as an interim solution.
> 
> Although it didn't look like much when I was applying and buffing it, at the end I was super impressed with the amount of the overall shine. Looking forward to assessing longevity and dirt accumulation over the next few weeks.
> 
> Product used:
> BH Surfex HD 10% on wheels and 2% on lower body and bumpers
> BH Auto Foam 150ml @ 3% PIR
> BH Auto Wash, 1BM
> BH Auto QD 5% drying aid
> Sonax BSD
> Meguiar's Endurance Tire Gel
> Invisible Glass


Looks great, love the colour


----------



## soren40

*Wife's car*

washed, decon and polished wife's car, finished with Mitchell & King's Atomic coating.


----------



## bigchunk

soren40 said:


> washed, decon and polished wife's car, finished with Mitchell & King's Atomic coating.


What are your thoughts on Atomic? I quite fancy trying it out myself.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Just planned on a regular wash (Spritzer, Adams Car Shampoo, DI Rinse) but as it was a nice day I though, hey why don't I towel it off and try that Bouncers Done and Dusted Si I've been waiting to have a go with. Impressed with the shine and gloss.


----------



## Rob D 88

GeeWhizRS said:


> Just planned on a regular wash (Spritzer, Adams Car Shampoo, DI Rinse) but as it was a nice day I though, hey why don't I towel it off and try that Bouncers Done and Dusted Si I've been waiting to have a go with. Impressed with the shine and gloss.


Looks brilliant mate.

Nice little motor with them wheels on it!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Rob D 88 said:


> Looks brilliant mate.
> 
> Nice little motor with them wheels on it!


Thanks, they are standard wheels on the S model. Their thinking with those wheels was pretty interesting. They are 20" but very narrow. Apparently this gets you the same contact patch as a regular car but the fact they are narrow helps with wind resistance and therefore more range out of the batteries.


----------



## nbray67

Not really detailing but I'll claim it as the new gloss black MP grilles were coated with Nasiol NL272 yesterday before fitting today.

Mirror caps wrapped in gloss black also.

Slowly but surely replacing the Cerium grey trim BMW fit to these.



















Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> Not really detailing but I'll claim it as the new gloss black MP grilles were coated with Nasiol NL272 yesterday before fitting today.
> 
> Mirror caps wrapped in gloss black also.
> 
> Slowly but surely replacing the Cerium grey trim BMW fit to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


X3 looking great buddy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

nbray67 said:


> Not really detailing but I'll claim it as the new gloss black MP grilles were coated with Nasiol NL272 yesterday before fitting today.
> 
> Mirror caps wrapped in gloss black also.
> 
> Slowly but surely replacing the Cerium grey trim BMW fit to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Looking good buddy.

Looks like the door mirror caps have come up really well with new wrap :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Bristle Hound said:


> X3 looking great buddy :thumb:


Cheers Col, not the best pics as they were in the shade around 5pm when the light wasn't as good.



Andyblue said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> Looks like the door mirror caps have come up really well with new wrap :thumb:


Yeah Andy, they do look nice. The lad who did them said to leave them a week or so before applying a ceramic to them though. 
At £60, it was cheaper than buying OEM black ones.

Saying that, I might buy some wrap and see how hard it is to do.
I did make it easy though for the lad as I removed the caps and dropped them in for him to do rather than in situ.


----------



## Brian1612

Quick maintenance wash on my car, mainly to get all the tyre grease etc off the wheels from 2 new front tyres fitted last week.

Autoglanz Rebound used on the tyres, 2 sprays per tyre was all that was needed. Brilliantly effective rubber cleaner, best I've used. Really impressed with the Vredsteins as well, saved roughly £200 on 4 of them compared to the Goodyears or Michelins.

Protection topped up with Anachems brilliant Hybrid QD, effortless in use & good protection left behind.



















































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash and a top up of protection. Lovely day for it.






























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the new car a quick clean. full correction and detail needed









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

*Collected the new toy today!*

Evening all,

Collected my new BMW M135i today. Gave it a quick was as the dealer left it as requested. Nothing major just a wash and sealant as I am hoping to get the wheels and paint ceramic coated the weekend!




































































































Thanks you for looking!

Rob


----------



## Blackmass

Rob D 88 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Collected my new BMW M135i today. Gave it a quick was as the dealer left it as requested. Nothing major just a wash and sealant as I am hoping to get the wheels and paint ceramic coated the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you for looking!
> 
> Rob


Lovely job. May I ask what sealant you used?


----------



## Rob D 88

Blackmass said:


> Lovely job. May I ask what sealant you used?


Of course you can, but you will not believe it!

That is only Turtle Wax Dry & Shine (Spray on rinse off sealant)

The paint is fresh! I will be stripping it the weekend ready for some Carbon Collective Oracle.

Rob


----------



## Blackmass

Rob D 88 said:


> Of course you can, but you will not believe it!
> 
> That is only Turtle Wax Dry & Shine (Spray on rinse off sealant)
> 
> The paint is fresh! I will be stripping it the weekend ready for some Carbon Collective Oracle.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob, appreciate you getting back to me. The beading is crazy. 
I do have a bottle myself. I started using it a couple of weeks back but stopped after it appeared to be drying on the panels or streaking, difficult to say which. Obviously it wasn't very warm but it was very windy so that might have caused a few issues. I buffed the panels and it seems OK. It did scare me off though. I'll give it another go soon.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Rob D 88

Blackmass said:


> Thanks Rob, appreciate you getting back to me. The beading is crazy.
> I do have a bottle myself. I started using it a couple of weeks back but stopped after it appeared to be drying on the panels or streaking, difficult to say which. Obviously it wasn't very warm but it was very windy so that might have caused a few issues. I buffed the panels and it seems OK. It did scare me off though. I'll give it another go soon.
> 
> Cheers
> Rob


No problem, in order to stop the streaking apply a couple of spritz to the panel get a damp microfiber towel and buff it in. and rinse the panel immediately. I find this stops the streaking!

Thanks Rob


----------



## s555swh

Gave the Jag a bit of a spritz...
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

Some of you guys have lovely cars ! You must all be minted.


----------



## s555swh

BarryAllen said:


> Some of you guys have lovely cars ! You must all be minted.


Hardly mate, mines 12 years old and probably not worth much more than 5k!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

BarryAllen said:


> Some of you guys have lovely cars ! You must all be minted.


Had to get made redundant last year so I could treat myself. Bit extreme but it worked out ok

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

It does look really good in that colour s555. I've seen some maroon ones that look rather drab.


----------



## Max Inc

s555swh said:


> Hardly mate, mines 12 years old and probably not worth much more than 5k!


That looks pretty amazing even for brand new car. Clearly that vehicle is receiving a lot of love.


----------



## BrummyPete

Gave it a quick bath before the rain started, first time using surfex hd in the lance and have to say it cleaned very well, didn't check the dilution but it took the last 800 miles worth of crap off the car with ease. Washed with Adams shampoo and used bsd as a drying aid. No before pics but the car was pretty minging









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

BH products are quality, when I washed the Qashqai yesterday, for the first time in months, I used AutoFoam at about 4% ( 400ml + 400ml through the lance ) and it cleaned very well indeed, car was spotless and ready for the wash.


----------



## cole_scirocco

Gave my company car a good going over last night... going to seal the car today and do all windows and trim too...


----------



## 121DOM

Hoover stripped and cleaned with AF citrus , then a coat of 303. 
Sofa brushed with Swissvax brush then hoovered and wiped down with Raceglaze Alcantara.

Lockdown France 🇫🇷


----------



## Itstony

Taking a break amid second stage correction during lock down and isolation. 
Covid-19 not going to make me stir crazy, detailing is the best remedy for this situation.
Thought I'd take one of those posing snaps and that mirror affect malarky :lol:
Jeweling once this stage is complete, so watch this space...........


----------



## Max Inc

Itstony said:


> Thought I'd take one of those posing snaps and that mirror affect malarky :lol: Jeweling once this stage is complete, so watch this space.


Need to work on the pouting. Maybe on the jeweling shot.


----------



## Itstony

Max Inc said:


> Need to work on the pouting. Maybe on the jeweling shot.


I would need to if I intended to make an habit out of it :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

AndyQash said:


> BH products are quality, when I washed the Qashqai yesterday, for the first time in months, I used AutoFoam at about 4% ( 400ml + 400ml through the lance ) and it cleaned very well indeed, car was spotless and ready for the wash.


Good to hear you're up and about buddy :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Cole_E91 said:


> Gave my company car a good going over last night... going to seal the car today and do all windows and trim too...


Don't recognise the car mate, what is it ? 

Looks so much better :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Itstony said:


>


Nice (leg up) pose Tony - is that to steady the camera or what?!?!?!? :lol:

Paint looking good. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## Cyclonetog

Andyblue said:


> Don't recognise the car mate, what is it ?
> 
> Looks so much better :thumb:


I think it's the new Mazda 3 isn't?


----------



## saul

Had the tyres changed on the car yesterday, couldn't believe how dirty the barrells were so gave them all a thorough cleaning today.

If this lock down continues, will take the wheels off and do a proper deep clean,decon,polish and protect.


----------



## Mac-

Painted the brake calipers and carriers on my D40 and have the wheels a scrub whilst they were off. Yesterday I removed the entire interior from my bora 4motion and wet vacced the whole lot.


----------



## 66Rob

Washed and waxed my neighbours Micra (in his 70s and needed cheering up).

Shampoo Plus
Iron and Tar decon
Clay
Fusso Water Block Light.

He normally takes it to the hand carwash places and although silver hides a lot there where quite a few swirls but that's for another time. Hell of a lot of fallout all over which lit up well with AG Magma.

I was pleased how it came up and he was delighted (from a safe distance of course):thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

66Rob said:


> Washed and waxed my neighbours Micra (in his 70s and needed cheering up).
> 
> Shampoo Plus
> Iron and Tar decon
> Clay
> Fusso Water Block Light.
> 
> He normally takes it to the hand carwash places and although silver hides a lot there where quite a few swirls but that's for another time. Hell of a lot of fallout all over which lit up well with AG Magma.
> 
> I was pleased how it came up and he was delighted (from a safe distance of course):thumb:


I've a few elderly neighbours who I'll be doing there cars for over the next week - for exactly same reason. :thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

Kept myself busy over the weekend after a horrible week

so, the X1 got a full decon, 1 stage correction with Sonax 1 stage polish on various pads (mostly green 3M) as it had a better cut and removed the major defects. Its not perfect but alot better.
Wiped down with panel wipes and topped with AG UHD wax

Wheels cleaned inside and out, the coated with WOWO's crystal sealant. Tyres are RD50

Interior needs doing, but ran out of time. Will catch this during the week


----------



## 66Rob

Veey nice is that Pearl White?


----------



## Walesy.

66Rob said:


> Veey nice is that Pearl White?


Thanks buddy, yeah its a pearl white. The pic doesn't do it justice, wish i caught it yesterday when we had the big yellow thing in the sky.


----------



## stonejedi

Tried DJ supernatural glass coating today,in all honesty i was not really to impressed,reason being no proper instructions,open mouth bottle...apart from that application was easy and buffing was not to bad either.I decided to treat the procedure like I would for a Gtechniq glass coating,the glass was Clay bared,polished,and glass cleaned then the supernatural coating was applied.I will have to wait for it to rain hard to give a true opinion of how it works...but I kind of felt let down as i would of thought that dodo juice would of had comprehensive instructions supplied with the product.Heres a few pictures of the process...













































































































.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabionvieira

Engine Bay tidy up

First engine bay tidy up on my Vw Tiguan Allspace, car was bought December 2019 and only has 2110 miles on it so decided to do a little cleaning. 
Used Bilt Hamber Surfex HD 1:10 and used some brushes to activate it. Removed it with a damp towel followed by a dry one. 
Plastics were treated with Carpro Perl and for metal parts (body) I used Soft99 Fusso Coat.

Nothing too deep but I think it made a nice difference.

Before: 

































After:










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got a few doors cut and refined on the new motor









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Decided that the exhaust needed some love (was bored out of my skull!!!!!) anyway didn't think it was too bad as I cleaned it a couple of months ago, how wrong was I, used autosol and really surprised how much crap came off, will let the pics do the talking........


----------



## huvo

Started a tidy up on son's Seat Ibiza. Paint condition isn't too bad, Emocian red. Hope to go down the Megs 105 \ 205 route. Got plenty of time due to the present situation. We'll see how it goes.:buffer:


----------



## BarryAllen

huvo said:


> Started a tidy up on son's Seat Ibiza. Paint condition isn't too bad, Emocian red. Hope to go down the Megs 105 205 route. Got plenty of time due to the present situation. We'll see how it goes.:buffer:


I've been at the girl's Clio this week. Just wanted it to shine, not a correction. Megs Ultimate Polish was my weapon of choice... WHAT A THING !!

I just cannot fathom why Non Diminishing Abrasives are out of fashion.

And had a go with the Pure Definition Clay Kit from Ebay ... fantastic as well. The Detailer is so slippery it must be loaded with silicone. Not good normally, but just the job for shuffling the clay around.

Panel Wipe tomorrow and some Car Plan Super Gloss I think.


----------



## scooobydont

BrummyPete said:


> Decided that the exhaust needed some love (was bored out of my skull!!!!!) anyway didn't think it was too bad as I cleaned it a couple of months ago, how wrong was I, used autosol and really surprised how much crap came off, will let the pics do the talking........


Got to love autosol, been using it for years.


----------



## 350Chris

No before pictures...but it was bad!

Managed to hoover, carpet clean, scrub and protect the rubber mats, 2 stage the leather and clean/protect all of the plastics. It got a healthy dosing of stripper scent as well to hide some horse smell...





Exterior is starting at the weekend for a decon, polish and wax


----------



## GeeWhizRS

For me, today has been a day of learning and firsts. I picked up a polisher earlier this week and had my first go today (On the wife's car before going near mine. 😂)
I'll set out what I've done and please feel free to comment on the process as although I'm confident on general washing and cleaning, I'm very green on the polishing process. That said, I'm very pleased with the results though. There are a small amount of imperfections visible if you know what you're looking for at but I'm good with that for the time I spent doing it. About 4 hours start to finish. I'm not chasing perfection.

1. I started off with Power Maxed TFR at a pretty strong ratio as wasn't bothered about any coatings.
2. Then Autoglanz Spritzer at a PIR of about 30:1 in a foam cannon (used at that ratio to strip off any coatings, which it did well), brushed gaps/badges and wash-mitted the Spritzer using it as a shampoo. (Didn't do a separate shampoo stage as I knew I'd be scratching the paint with the clay anyway).
3. Power washed off and then DI water to rinse.
4. Clay towel with ONR (first use with both) - holy crap I wasn't fully appreciative of how much clay can scuff your paint!
5. Rinse down again with hose then DI rinse.
6. Towel dry.
7. Machine polish with Rupes LHR12E, Rupes yellow pads (x3 used, but I bought 6) and Sonax Perfect Finish. Really happy with the polisher (quiet, smooth and powerful) and pads but not so sure about the polish. From watching videos of polishing I expected more of a greasy working effect but what I found was that the polish seemed to diminish quite quickly and produce tiny white dry balls. I'm not sure if this is normal or not? I think I just need to get used to applying the correct amount of polish to the pads. I should also point out I brushed the pads after each cleaned section with an old toothbrush whilst spinning fast.
8. Wiped off excess polish with microfibre cloth.
9. Upol Slow Panel Wipe - thanks to those that recommended this earlier this week in the thread about the shortage of IPA. I found Upol to be absolutely great, both in cleaning and the working time. Used this in a spray bottle. If you are looking for a panel wipe, definitely look at this one.
10. Finished up with Bouncer's Done & Dusted SI.
I took a few photos, but as the light was fading they don't do it justice. I don't mind adding I'm knackered! 😃


----------



## Alan W

Looks great for a first attempt and glad you enjoyed it - nice colour! 

I don’t have experience of Sonax Perfect Finish but I’m sure others will comment on the polish balls. I prefer Rupes Keramik with their yellow pad and I have found this a great combination on hard VAG paint for removing light wash marring.

I know you said you’re not chasing perfection but you’re doing the right thing by cleaning the pad by ‘spurring’ with a toothbrush and changing regularly. This is important to ensure the polishing slurry doesn’t introduce its own marring and is often ignored.

You’ve managed a lot in those 4 hours and I’m not surprised you’re knackered - It takes me 4 hours just to wash the car! You’ll sleep well tonight. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Thanks Alan, I will certainly sleep. I have an inactive job these days and I can feel my arm seizing up right now. A satisfying pain though if such a thing exists.
I'll definitely look at the Keramic polish you recommended as I only bought a little bottle of the perfect finish. My next target is my i3S and I understand BMW paint is pretty hard. Thanks again.
EDIT: Checked the CCTV, it was 5 hours.


----------



## Carscope

Deep clean and coatings by carbon collective

































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did the daughters little yaris yesterday, shes had it a few months and it's never been polished in its life plus she really dont give a monkey's. First time doing a red car it came up well.





































































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Fantastic job on the polishing guys, both the Seat and the Toyota have come up very well indeed.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I agree Andy, that Toyota is a whole other colour.


----------



## Rakti

Great before and after shots Lexus. What did she say after? "That's a lovely car but where's mine"?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Rakti said:


> Great before and after shots Lexus. What did she say after? "That's a lovely car but where's mine"?


Unfortunately she was a bit nonplussed as shes like that, I just enjoyed doing it. It's still a long way from perfect but I only used a light polish on it with the trusty argos da, it took a lot of the surface swirls out and added loads of gloss. Something had hit the car all the way down the passenger side and in fairness apart from one bit it all came out.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Lexus-is250 said:


> Unfortunately she was a bit nonplussed as shes like that, I just enjoyed doing it. It's still a long way from perfect but I only used a light polish on it with the trusty argos da, it took a lot of the surface swirls out and added loads of gloss. Something had hit the car all the way down the passenger side and in fairness apart from one bit it all came out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Nonplussed with that result, wow!

At least you had the pleasure of doing it and it looks great, well done.


----------



## muzzer

Cleaned the crud off the wheels on our new to us sportage today, not even worth taking a picture.

Can't do the whole car as i live on the first floor, have no hose or outside tap - too many people who like dags living nearby - and my portable pw died a death.

Oh and some bleep broke one of my two buckets, none of the local petrols station jet wash facilities wil be open so the car stays dirty for now.


----------



## polt

Great turn around and polishing on the Seat and Toyota and BMW looking tidy also guy's!!

Lexus-is250 what combo and polisher did you use on the Yaris? Just wondering as i am going to be doing my Auris when I am allowed out to play again!! I have a workshop but it is 40 minutes drive away and to be honest i am going to stick to staying in for time being, for my family and everyone's health.


----------



## Lexus-is250

polt said:


> Great turn around and polishing on the Seat and Toyota and BMW looking tidy also guy's!!
> 
> Lexus-is250 what combo and polisher did you use on the Yaris? Just wondering as i am going to be doing my Auris when I am allowed out to play again!! I have a workshop but it is 40 minutes drive away and to be honest i am going to stick to staying in for time being, for my family and everyone's health.


I used one of the argos da's so its only 600w and bogs down quite easily. Ended up on speed 5 to keep things moving.

Used Car Chem light cut compound that was from the mystery box offer last year. Says it has fillers in on the website and dont get me wrong the car still has deeper marks on it but it definitely took some surface swirls off. I wiped down with panel wipe after polishing but it didnt seem to effect the finish in any way.

Pads were Tac systems medium cut polishing pads. Not used these before either. I originally started using Carpro fixer as a compound but it really clogged the pads up and was really sticky. Used it before but not with those pads and it was fine. Must have been my lack of technique.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

Sweet thanks for that! I have a good selection of polishes to choose from including fixer so will maybe avoid that with these pads. Will wait a while before I order them anyway as people ordering online is affecting delivery services at the moment. Would prefer if nursing homes, social care providers and NHS and all active employer's got PPE out first.
Thanks for reply and top job!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

@eturty, On your BMW where did you put the jack to raise the car and then where are the axle stands placed please?

My car has jacking points that I use a puck in


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Lexus-is250 said:


> Did the daughters little yaris yesterday, shes had it a few months and it's never been polished in its life plus she really dont give a monkey's. First time doing a red car it came up well.


Lovely job, reckon you've doubled the value of that!


----------



## Carscope

Andy from Sandy said:


> @eturty, On your BMW where did you put the jack to raise the car and then where are the axle stands placed please?
> 
> My car has jacking points that I use a puck in


Hey bud, I started by jacking up the near side rear high enough to get the axle stand under the front and repeated on the off side rear. Then jacked up on the rear chassis arm (not on the diff!) And slipped two axle stands under the the rear jacking points. There's a jacking point under the engine at the front but a regular Jack won't fit due to the reach. I have rubber shoes that go over the axle stands and uses a rubber puck to jack up at the points. I bought the stands and Jack from SGS
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

Maintenance wash and a coat of Cosmic Spritz. Wheels were fully decontaminated, polished and coated with Pyramid Car Care Ceramic coating last week and a layer of Cosmic Spritz as well. Tyres dressed with Perl 1:1.

[URL=https://postimg.cc/HJkC7ZQR]

[URL=https://postimg.cc/N2HtjK10]

Dave


----------



## AndyQash

Great shine on that, Dave...Perl @ 1:1 is my goto too, gives a lovely natural sheen.


----------



## 350Chris

A day of hateful detailing today...

I hate white cars, I hate big cars, I hate Bilt Hamber clay and I hate this car. I have never battled paint that has contaminants bound soo deeply. It's like the tar and iron is bound to the chassis or was mixed into the paint at the factory 

It currently sits in this condition (bonnet shut) ready for me to start the polishing tomorrow



I'll aim to stick it in the Showroom once's it's done


----------



## GeeWhizRS

What were you using to remove the tar Chris?


----------



## 350Chris

GeeWhizRS said:


> What were you using to remove the tar Chris?


Angelwax nemesis for tar - which melted the worst away but the general fall out was horrific. It was like it was embedded in the base coat.

Ironx and korrosol took multiple passes and still didn't do it. Dodo juice and auto finesse clays didn't touch what was left so I had to break out the Bilt Hamber clay which I find a nightmare to keep heat in. Had to cycle 2 pieces in boiling water.

Will be interesting to see how the paint reacts to polish and what pads it needs.

I'm hoping that all of the contamination explains why previous cleans on this car have left me disappointed with the frost metallic paint finish


----------



## bigmac3161

Not me the security guard at work made me chuckle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Could be worse... he could be using the yard brush.


----------



## Brian1612

Full interior detail on the A45 with all surfaces cleaned & protected. Boot was also 'skimmed' to remove all the worn looking fabric.





































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

I should really have taken some pictures but today I've washed, chemical and mechanically deconned the missus Fabia and made a start on a quick one step polish. Only got half way round before the hail and rain came. Will need to re-wash and carry on in the evenings.


----------



## pt1

Standard wash, also got the bumper cut and refined









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## -Jamie-

Spent yesterday and today on this,

had it since June and its the first detail it's had, terrible I know

Megs 105 and 205 working well and 3 coats of Gyeon Cancoat to seal


----------



## Mardgee

Lush that Jamie.


----------



## bigchunk

Brian1612 said:


> Full interior detail on the A45 with all surfaces cleaned & protected. Boot was also 'skimmed' to remove all the worn looking fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracking job on the boot carpet, what was the process of the "skimming" ?


----------



## Christian6984

Today, gave my dads van a wash and decide to use up the spare CarPro Dlux i had from my own car as the trim was faded, gave me some fresh air instead of being stuck in the house all day and i'm back to work tomorrow. Tyres dressed with Megs Hot Shine

Before:



















During:



















After:


----------



## PugIain

Washed and hand polished the car today, might give it a wipe over and wax it tomorrow.

Might.


----------



## garage_dweller

Done a full decon and polish over the past two days, including removing boot badges and number plates.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Washed and waxed my partner's A3 a few days ago. Still looking good so thought I'd post some photos but how do I fuzz the reg number?

Until I know, here's some without the reg plate;










Brand new tyre;









Original Bridgestone;


----------



## cole_scirocco

Not quite a detail as such, but washed/dried the company car, added a spray sealant, sealed the front window and also cleaned inside glass as well as a quick hoover. Followed by sealing the tyres and plastics.

Not bad for an hour and a half.


----------



## Rakti

I've been cleaning the wheels one at a time (pretty much one per day). This was the last one, which I started today;

A lot of heavy tar deposits for only 3 years old and 20k miles









Close up of the tar









Auto Finesse Obliterate melting the tar









Bilt Hamber Korrosol bleeding the iron









Still some black spots visible (photo below) so went back in with the Korrosol









Carry on tomorrow with Clay, SRP then Poorboys.


----------



## stonejedi

I was looking through some of my old products and came across ********** Wax QD...





































it's my first ever use of it and in all honesty i was impressed with how it left my paint work looking and feeling very glossy and slick to the touch:thumb:.SJ.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Cole_E91 said:


> Not quite a detail as such, but washed/dried the company car, added a spray sealant, sealed the front window and also cleaned inside glass as well as a quick hoover. Followed by sealing the tyres and plastics.
> 
> Not bad for an hour and a half.


Jesus, I know it's only a Corsa, but how did you get all that done in an hour and a half?? It takes me about that just to do the wheels!

Here's my effort for today...

































































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

stonejedi said:


> I was looking through some of my old products and came across ********** Wax QD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's my first ever use of it and in all honesty i was impressed with how it left my paint work looking and feeling very glossy and slick to the touch:thumb:.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tis mighty shiny


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cleaned the wheels, hand polished, panel wiped then applied a good coat of Wowo's crystal sealant. Rinsed out all the arches and gave them a good scrub followed by a liberal coating of Car Chem Hydrocoat.

Trying to get ahead so I can get more done on the car over the coming weeks.

































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Continued from post #5011

After BH Medium Clay, AG SRP, Poorboys Wheel Sealant


----------



## RT1994

Rakti said:


> Continued from post #5011
> 
> After BH Medium Clay, AG SRP, Poorboys Wheel Sealant


Looking very clean 👍🏼 Wheels off detail are the most rewarding for sure. Do you find Poorboys Wheel Sealant to only last a matter of weeks? I get great slickness and gloss but just doesn't do what it's purpose is for me


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> I was looking through some of my old products and came across ********** Wax QD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's my first ever use of it and in all honesty i was impressed with how it left my paint work looking and feeling very glossy and slick to the touch:thumb:.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking good mate - really nice colour which looks to be popping nicely :thumb:


----------



## Rakti

RTDW said:


> Looking very clean 👍🏼 Wheels off detail are the most rewarding for sure. Do you find Poorboys Wheel Sealant to only last a matter of weeks? I get great slickness and gloss but just doesn't do what it's purpose is for me


Thanks RTDW

First time I've used Poorboys. Gave my partner (it's her Audi) a shopping list of types of products to buy and she chose the Poorboys. Since then, I've seen pretty mixed reviews on here.

Apologies to Bilt Hamber for not mentioning the use of Cleanser Fluid before the application of SRP.


----------



## Rob D 88

Yesterday not today!

Gave the sister in laws Red Fiesta a wash and topped it with BSD / Adam's mix.

The moved onto my M135i. Nice few hours out the house.



























Carbon Collective Ultimus!












































Carbon Collective Sateen 2.0









Then onto the M135i that was coated 10 days ago with Carbon Collective Oracle.





































Got to say, I have used Gyeon Prime & CarPro CQuartz 3.0 but so far this Oracle is so much better!

Application was as easy as a wax and so was removal. The slickness and hydrophobic properties are mad!

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good mate, def intrigued re the CC Oracle.

Might look to get some for wife's new motor (when it eventually arrives...)

How you finding the other CC stuff ?


----------



## atbalfour

Rob D 88 said:


> Yesterday not today!
> 
> Gave the sister in laws Red Fiesta a wash and topped it with BSD / Adam's mix.
> 
> The moved onto my M135i. Nice few hours out the house.
> 
> Then onto the M135i that was coated 10 days ago with Carbon Collective Oracle.
> 
> Got to say, I have used Gyeon Prime & CarPro CQuartz 3.0 but so far this Oracle is so much better!
> 
> Application was as easy as a wax and so was removal. The slickness and hydrophobic properties are mad!
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Both look great. Interested to hear how the Oracle holds up, certainly looks the part.


----------



## Rakti

RTDW said:


> Looking very clean 👍🏼 Wheels off detail are the most rewarding for sure.


If I take the liberty of posting a less cut-down photo, you may be able to see it's far from perfect. Some of those spots are tiny chips, some might have needed a coarser clay;










Quite disappointing for a 3 year old Audi wheel in my opinion.


----------



## garage_dweller

Fitted new plates, always makes a car look good









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88

Andyblue said:


> Looking good mate, def intrigued re the CC Oracle.
> 
> Might look to get some for wife's new motor (when it eventually arrives...)
> 
> How you finding the other CC stuff ?


I would recommend it highly.

I really like CC stuff. I first got some when they was a fairly new brand to the market and I thought the products were good then. Sateen was brilliant as my mate got some, bit expensive but when they released the 2.0 I thought I would try it. The clay pad thing is brilliant also, so is Platinum Glass and Ultimus!

Go for it!

Rob


----------



## Andyblue

Rob D 88 said:


> I would recommend it highly.
> 
> I really like CC stuff. I first got some when they was a fairly new brand to the market and I thought the products were good then. Sateen was brilliant as my mate got some, bit expensive but when they released the 2.0 I thought I would try it. The clay pad thing is brilliant also, so is Platinum Glass and Ultimus!
> 
> Go for it!
> 
> Rob


Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Lexus-is250 said:


> Did the daughters little yaris yesterday, shes had it a few months and it's never been polished in its life plus she really dont give a monkey's. First time doing a red car it came up well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Decided to run the vax over the seats and door cards quickly.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Great result 

Which machine did you use?


----------



## Lexus-is250

AndyQash said:


> Great result
> 
> Which machine did you use?


One of these vax ones mate. Not sure of the model but got it last year, it seems to clean quite well.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Lock down project ongoing.
Head lights referb.


----------



## AndyQash

Lexus-is250 said:


> One of these vax ones mate. Not sure of the model but got it last year, it seems to clean quite well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


I have something similar but a Bissel, my car has only covered 1900 miles so it might be some time before I get to use it on the interior :lol:


----------



## AndyQash

Itstony said:


> Lock down project ongoing.
> Head lights referb.


Looking very clear now, fella...cracking job.


----------



## Lexus-is250

AndyQash said:


> I have something similar but a Bissel, my car has only covered 1900 miles so it might be some time before I get to use it on the interior


I've got leather on mine so it wont get like that. Need to do floor mats on mine next.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

Took the wheels off the Mercedes to clean, decon and wax. Thought it would be a quiet relaxing afternoon until I found a nail in one tyre. Now need to get a new tyre, an expense I could have done without &#55357;&#56865;


----------



## Rakti

huvo said:


> Took the wheels off the Mercedes to clean, decon and wax. Thought it would be a quiet relaxing afternoon until I found a nail in one tyre. Now need to get a new tyre, an expense I could have done without ��


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418635

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5619353&postcount=14


----------



## atbalfour

Lexus-is250 said:


> One of these vax ones mate. Not sure of the model but got it last year, it seems to clean quite well.
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Really good those Vax ones... have the next model up at the moment and find it lifts obscene amounts of dirt from whatever it touches. There was me thinking my house was clean hahaha.


----------



## sevenfourate

Daily runner passed it's 13th MOT in a row without a fail yesterday ! (2004 car). So treated it to a deep(er) clean of the engine bay for a few hours inc rad / fan, front scuttle panel, bonnet catch; and all the bits you don't normally really see......


----------



## huvo

Rakti said:


> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418635
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5619353&postcount=14


if only the tyre was repairable, nail was at the edge of the tread running up just inside the tyre wall. if i didn't have bad luck i'd have no luck :wall::wall:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Today was in preparation for tomorrow's machine polishing:
1. BH Auto wheel, PW Rinse
2. PM TFR, PW Rinse
3. AG Spritzer via foam cannon (30:1 as a strip wash), Detail brush, Wash mitt off, PW Rinse
4. BH Korrosol, PW Rinse
5. Clay cloth with ONR (Spray and bucket), PW Rinse
6. DI rinse
7. Panel wipe with Upol Slow


----------



## Alan W

GeeWhizRS said:


> Today was in preparation for tomorrow's machine polishing:


Look forward to hearing how you get on tomorrow and seeing the results.  :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Rakti

GeeWhizRS said:


> Today was in preparation for tomorrow's machine polishing:
> 1. BH Auto wheel, PW Rinse
> 2. PM TFR, PW Rinse
> 3. AG Spritzer via foam cannon (30:1 as a strip wash), Detail brush, Wash mitt off, PW Rinse
> 4. BH Korrosol, PW Rinse
> 5. Clay cloth with ONR (Spray and bucket), PW Rinse
> 6. DI rinse
> 7. Panel wipe with Upol Slow


Tar remover not necessary due to frequent washing or just relying on the clay cloth?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

It's pretty much spotless, but the Upol shifts tar for fun. So that's my last sanity check. :thumb:


----------



## RS3

Been on the wifes car all day. Wish it wasn't so bloody big, I'm knackered.
Surfex1:5 wheel wash. I've decided this is more effective than AF imperial at the same dilution
Surfex 1:10 pre-prewash
BH Foam and soft brush the channels.
AG HD shampoo 2 bucket.
Tar all over but couldn't find anything being lifted but the car is only 20 months old and 11k miles.
Gtechniq W4 fallout all over. Again, only tiny evidence of bleeding (car is black).
I was going to then use Megs polishing shampoo as a pre wax prep but by now car was showing absolutely no beading or sheeting so went ahead with wax.
AG HD wax. 2nd use and this time it went on and more importantly came off really easy.
Poorboys wheel wax on wheel faces/spokes.
Angelwax Elixr on all plastic, rubber and tyres
Poorboys glass cleaner.
Tested water behaviour, unbelievable but I forgot to take a picture. I'll do one tomorrow when I do the interior.

Q. Would she benefit from a 2nd coat of HD wax tomorrow?.


----------



## Walesy.

RS3 said:


> Been on the wifes car all day. Wish it wasn't so bloody big, I'm knackered.
> Surfex1:5 wheel wash. I've decided this is more effective than AF imperial at the same dilution
> Surfex 1:10 pre-prewash
> BH Foam and soft brush the channels.
> AG HD shampoo 2 bucket.
> Tar all over but couldn't find anything being lifted but the car is only 20 months old and 11k miles.
> Gtechniq W4 fallout all over. Again, only tiny evidence of bleeding (car is black).
> I was going to then use Megs polishing shampoo as a pre wax prep but by now car was showing absolutely no beading or sheeting so went ahead with wax.
> AG HD wax. 2nd use and this time it went on and more importantly came off really easy.
> Poorboys wheel wax on wheel faces/spokes.
> Angelwax Elixr on all plastic, rubber and tyres
> Poorboys glass cleaner.
> Tested water behaviour, unbelievable but I forgot to take a picture. I'll do one tomorrow when I do the interior.
> 
> Q. Would she benefit from a 2nd coat of HD wax tomorrow?.


AG advised me it was not beneficial to layer the UHD wax so soon bud.


----------



## Andyblue

RS3 said:


> Been on the wifes car all day. Wish it wasn't so bloody big, I'm knackered.
> Surfex1:5 wheel wash. I've decided this is more effective than AF imperial at the same dilution
> Surfex 1:10 pre-prewash
> BH Foam and soft brush the channels.
> AG HD shampoo 2 bucket.
> Tar all over but couldn't find anything being lifted but the car is only 20 months old and 11k miles.
> Gtechniq W4 fallout all over. Again, only tiny evidence of bleeding (car is black).
> I was going to then use Megs polishing shampoo as a pre wax prep but by now car was showing absolutely no beading or sheeting so went ahead with wax.
> AG HD wax. 2nd use and this time it went on and more importantly came off really easy.
> Poorboys wheel wax on wheel faces/spokes.
> Angelwax Elixr on all plastic, rubber and tyres
> Poorboys glass cleaner.
> Tested water behaviour, unbelievable but I forgot to take a picture. I'll do one tomorrow when I do the interior.
> 
> Q. Would she benefit from a 2nd coat of HD wax tomorrow?.


Don't think there's a real need to layer their HD or newer UHD wax, but there's no issues if you want to do.

I have in past - thought I could see an improvement, but obviously it's a biased view having just applied another coat...


----------



## RS3

That will save me 2 hours but I have to say I really enjoyed it today. I dont apply waxes as much as I used to because of the fantastic si02 sprays in between but you just cant beat a bit if wax on, wax off - very meditative.


----------



## pt1

Did a bit of correction work today on the passenger door which had light swirling. also did the roof spoiler along with a full wash
















Topped both with some pinnacle sovereign

Had a little bit of spare time after that so cleaned the passenger seat and the arm rest with detailed online renew foaming leather cleaner.very easy to use, a little goes a long way and it cleans well 
A 50/50 of the arm rest 

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Rakti said:


> Washed and waxed my partner's A3 a few days ago. Still looking good so thought I'd post some photos but how do I fuzz the reg number?
> 
> Until I know, here's some without the reg plate;


Depends on what your computer has on it, i have photoimpact, its sort of like a lightweight Photoshop software. I trace a box around the number plate and then adjust the blur for just that section. Im sure there is other easy ways to do it, give it a google im sure will come up with some options


----------



## Itstony

Rakti said:


> Washed and waxed my partner's A3 a few days ago. Still looking good so thought I'd post some photos but how do I fuzz the reg number?
> 
> Until I know, here's some without the reg plate;


Never understood why anyone does this, unless it's a ringer, or something to hide. Nonsensical when it's driven everywhere with all to see. 
Unless it belonged to a film star or celebrity. :lol:


----------



## Itstony

Ongoing project.

Wheels off and first arch detail ..... three to go. 
Have to be honest, would have been happier watching the football today :wall:


----------



## Carscope

Itstony said:


> Ongoing project.
> 
> Wheels off and first arch detail ..... three to go.
> 
> Have to be honest, would have been happier watching the football today :wall:


Well your an arsenal fan so wouldn't have been very good to watch anyway 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DBAvensis

I had a go at the interior of my dad's Octavia - needed doing!

Hoovered carpets, then used Turtle Wax Power Out Fresh Clean APC on the headliner and plastics/door inserts/dash/consoles etc. Once wiped, I then used some Supaguard Trim Dressing, then hoovered the mats and that was that. 

For mine, I cleaned the engine bay - not very dirty. Surfex HD (5%) then trim dressing. Used the Turtle Wax APC on the bonnet liner too after hoovering it.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Been machine polishing the roller skate today. Tiny amount of swirls to remove that were present when I picked it up. Sponges should be banned from car dealerships!


----------



## BrummyPete

That's come up a treat mate


----------



## AndyQash

That's looking very shinee, MrGeeWhiz


----------



## Andyblue

Come up a treat :thumb:


----------



## GSI-MAN

That looks amazing GeeWhizzRS 
What products and pads did you use to make that look like new
Top job


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Thanks mate. To be fair, its almost new, just 6 months old, but those swirls were most evident to me when viewed from the pie shop window. 😂
Rupes LHR12E, used with Rupes Yellow Pads, and Rupes Keramik Polish (as recommended by Alan W, thank you it was perfect). Wiped down with Upol slow and then a quick wipe over with Sonax BSD and then finish up with Bouncers Done & Dusted SI. It's the Bouncers that steps up the gloss like that. Bloody awesome stuff. I read adding some Sonax BSD adds serious beading to the mix. Hope so, I'm worn out!


----------



## Alan W

i3S looks stunning! 

Alan W


----------



## Soul boy 68

Spent seven and a half hours yesterday detailing my M2 Competition. 

Products used were:

Garage therapy decon shampoo

Tardis

Korrosol

IPA

Fusso 99 and Kuwami

Nonolex trim rejuvenator 

Car pro Delux

Gyeon tyer for all rubber seals

Meguires all season dressing

Meguires APC

not all in that order.

During the week I’ll turn my attention to the wheels and arches then interior and the engine bay.


----------



## dchapman88

The civic got its engine bay cleaned today. 
First in a long list of jobs to do while on lockdown. 
Removed all the lower scuttles and cleaned behind them too. 


























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

GeeWhizRS said:


> Thanks mate. To be fair, its almost new, just 6 months old, but those swirls were most evident to me when viewed from the pie shop window. ��
> Rupes LHR12E, used with Rupes Yellow Pads, and Rupes Keramik Polish (as recommended by Alan W, thank you it was perfect). Wiped down with Upol slow and then a quick wipe over with Sonax BSD and then finish up with Bouncers Done & Dusted SI. It's the Bouncers that steps up the gloss like that. Bloody awesome stuff. I read adding some Sonax BSD adds serious beading to the mix. Hope so, I'm worn out!


Nice, you did well there. :thumb: All the Rupes compounds are very good imho. 
You could comb your hair in that finish. :lol::lol:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I could if I had any to comb you cheeky Tony you! 😂
I see my Sunday morning lockdown haircut was not lost on you mate. Haha.


----------



## Radish293

GeeWhizRS said:


> Been machine polishing the roller skate today. Tiny amount of swirls to remove that were present when I picked it up. Sponges should be banned from car dealerships!


Amazing work wow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Gave the car a decon wash yesterday.
Not been furloughed so only got the weekend at the moment.
Thought i would crack on with the preparation for applying gyeon can coat.

2 stage correction done to the front end. Bonnet,bumper and both wings.























Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

rob267 said:


> Gave the car a decon wash yesterday.
> Not been furloughed so only got the weekend at the moment.
> Thought i would crack on with the preparation for applying gyeon can coat.
> 
> 2 stage correction done to the front end. Bonnet,bumper and both wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


Looks exceptional! :thumb:


----------



## rob267

CharliesTTS said:


> Looks exceptional! :thumb:


Thank you. Took around 4 hrs but worth it.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

rob267 said:


> Thank you. Took around 4 hrs but worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


All indoors? What products/machine did you use? Well worth 4hrs if anyone's time to achieve that finish!!


----------



## rob267

CharliesTTS said:


> All indoors? What products/machine did you use? Well worth 4hrs if anyone's time to achieve that finish!!


Yeah indoors. I used meguiars m105 on a orange hex logic pad. Gtechniq panel wipe then menzerna final finish 3000 to refine on a white hexlogic pad. I used a combo of 3in and 6in pads.
I used my trusty old da. No fancy machine for me unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Downward

In need of some new wheel cleaner and fall out remover.
But basically.
Turtle wax redline wheel cleaner. Spray bottle is awful so decanted into a household one. 
Product stinks and is awful.
Rinse all the car 
Trade TFR carplan I think. Sprayed all over and left for a few mins
Bilt Hamber Autofoam
Bilt Hamber AutoWash 
Auto finesse Tar remover (Spent ages last weekend getting most off but roadworks this week has produced loads more)
Birt Hamber medium clay. Not used for a while so a good soak in warm water needed. Used with some left over auto wash, loads of green ****e came off, probably from the trees at work although I don’t park near them.
Autowash again.
Dry with a massive thick blue drying towel can’t recall the make but it’s great.
Auto Allure Elegance glaze just to try it and use up. Went on well came off easy enough.
Final wax of Bilt Hamber double speed wax.
Wheels were also treated with tar remover but still some really hard spots not coming off.
Realised nothing to treat the alloys with so just used some old Simonez Diamond wax until I can get some more wheel cleaner.
Just finished off the black bits with Auto Allure trim reviver and used this on the tyres.

As for the interior, Nothing I hate doing it. Any tips ?


----------



## DLGWRX02

Ok I moved this from the covid detailing thread (admittedly didn't read the first post, my bad)

Well, after the clean I posted on (https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419350&page=6) the car hasn't been moved and this is how it was looking.
















Who loves to live beside the seaside (not ******* me) lol.

So I started all over again, but this time I thought why not go the full hog.
So first thing first I had to re clean the wife's car before starting mine, (basically because of the wind direction meant if I had done mine first then all the overspray from hers would have covered mine again)
Then it was on to mine, snow foam using Alien Magic Jaffa snow foam.









Then rinse and washed by hand. Then began the fun and unfortunately I can't upload the videos to show just how bad things were contamination wise. Let's just say Autosmart Red7 had its work cut out

















It just seemed to keep bleeding, 3 times I went over the car including washing between each coat before I had less than 1-2 spots left on each panel. Then it was hit with Autosmart Tardis and luckily tar was limited for a change just a few spots mainly on the rear end more than any where else.
Then I chose to give it a going over with some super fine clay as I could still feel roughness, and although I had no signs of contamination in the clay it certainly smooths of the finish. So then decided to break out the DAS6 and I used Poorboys White diamond and Poorboys Black hole over the entire car, followed by a coat of Poorboys EX-P sealant. And that was the end of day one 9 hours in total and didn't get the wheels, windows or apply a final coat of wax.
This is how it looked at the end of Saturday



























The morning after the night before, some nice tight micro beading

















Some flake pop coming through









Then it was on to the wheels, found some marring and the wheel that I had a puncture repair had some scuffing around the entire rim, thanks to the nit so careful tyre fitters! So broke out the mini polisher to brighten up all 4 wheels. And sealed with some Dlux.









Then as it had warmed and the car dried out, I gave it a quick QD just to get rid of the dust to apply a coat of wax.
My selection of paste wax's isn't great as I'm not too keen to be honest I prefer spray wax's and sealants but I thought I have a full day so.









I ended up choosing the Artdeshine graphene crystal.
Well this is a first and talk about ease of application, it's something I haven't come across a little swipe on my applicator got half the bonnet done and it spreads like warm butter on toast. I'm aware it says to not leave it to harden off as it doesn't require buffing just a slight wipe over with a microfibre to remove, so the plan was do 3 panels then buff. I git the bonnet roof and boot lid done then natured calls so had to leave it, then the wife had me fetching and carrying for her and before I knew, it was 30 mins later. Return to the car and OMG! This stuff has set like concrete and will not buff off!. I ended up having to use a QD on the panels ide done and several microfibres before I could no longer see the very slight haze it produced. Why oh why did I choose to apply a clear wax on a white car in the sun! One mistake i will NOT be repeating. I finally got the rest of the car covered and buffed and vowed never again to go against my instincts..lol. Then it on to the windows and good old Autoglym cream window polish applied followed by Alien magic Diamond glass cleaner to remove the dust, and lastly the tyres and trim all treated to a coating of Autosmart Histyle. 15 hours over 2 days.

Some final shots, just a shame the sun had dipped.










































I've said this before but still, hats off to you guys and gals who do this day in day out, I'm fubar'd now..lol


----------



## beatty599

DLGWRX02 said:


> Ok I moved this from the covid detailing thread (admittedly didn't read the first post, my bad)


Just on your dried wax issue, I know that reapplying with the Sio2 waxes allows you the buff them off normally when they've dried, might be worth an investigation once your arms recover :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Apparently I was working from home but managed to get time to do the works on my car. It's the first time it's been polished since I've had it and its added a lovely gloss to it.

Did the wheels last week and it's hardly moved so that saved a lot of time.

Snow foamed with auto foam. 
Washed with car chem. 
Clayed with tac systems mitt and bilt hamber. 
Polished with tac systems one essential. 
Single coat of Wowo's crystal sealant with another planned for tomorrow.

Difficult to see on the photos because its white but lots of gloss has been added and a few marks removed.








































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Lexus-is250 said:


> Difficult to see on the photos because its white but lots of gloss has been added and a few marks removed.


It's a hard colour to capture and always looks better in to the naked eye.

Saying that, you can definitely see the gloss/shine on that buddy.

Is the WoWo's crystal sealant an easy application, spray and wipe method?

Another interesting product I might give a try.


----------



## Lexus-is250

nbray67 said:


> It's a hard colour to capture and always looks better in to the naked eye.
> 
> Saying that, you can definitely see the gloss/shine on that buddy.
> 
> Is the WoWo's crystal sealant an easy application, spray and wipe method?
> 
> Another interesting product I might give a try.


Thanks mate. Crystal sealant is an exceptional product, this is the first time I've used the new version on paint but have used the older v2 before.

I spray onto a microfiber pad and spread it, it doesn't look like it's going on as it just spreads. I then use a cloth to wipe the residue and a second one to buff. It's very simple once you get the hang of it. Just dont cover too big an area and the older version was a bit picky about what it went on top of, not sure about this one. It went over tac systems one essential fine today.

I was in the shade today and you need to be quick in the sun with it. But it lasts for absolutely ages. I wont be buying anymore product now I have this in the kit.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

Been doing alot of paint correction on my 2009 suzuki swift sport, I'll get some more pictures with a direct light source but it's been coming up great so far!
Polished the number plate surround today, and a few other little bits, onto the boot lid and drivers side front wing tomorrow.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

Gave better half's brothers Audi a quick wash today. Turned into a full wash, De-con and gave a coat of SRP and then a layer of Fusso.

First time using my DAS6 Pro so figured something 'non' abrasive was a good start. Turned out ok, noway near perfect but he's delighted.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## polt

mangove21 said:


> Been doing alot of paint correction on my 2009 suzuki swift sport, I'll get some more pictures with a direct light source but it's been coming up great so far!
> Polished the number plate surround today, and a few other little bits, onto the boot lid and drivers side front wing tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Nice!! What combo did you use? Machine, pad and polish? Got my daughters to do and I think I have what I need but looks like you done a top job there!!:thumb:


----------



## mangove21

polt said:


> Nice!! What combo did you use? Machine, pad and polish? Got my daughters to do and I think I have what I need but looks like you done a top job there!!:thumb:


Well I used a few different machines, I used a rupes lhr75e, Das 6 pro plus, and I literally used for the first time today the shinemate ep803. Which is a rotary so that took some getting used to.

Polish was actually Scholl s20 black. With a green hex logic pad on the Das.

Yellow rupes on the rupes.

And a few different shinemate pads on the ep803.

You could get away without using the 1 inch if you're just doing a day or 2 but I'm a bit fussy and wanted to get in the tiny bits.

The green pad worked surprisingly well on the soft paint. I'll get some better pics tomorrow. I'm not going for perfection though so there are some scratches that are still there.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

I'm working my way round my car panel at a time removing the scratches from the previous owner. I have managed to make them far less noticeable but there is still a faint line/mark left behind.

Full decontamination of panel, scratches filled, wet sanded then 2 stage with my DA then a different wax on each panel


----------



## JB052

Looks a lot better


----------



## Kenan

JB052 said:


> Looks a lot better


Thank you, you now can't see it without getting up close. I'm lucky that I am less fussy with my cars now than I used to be. I got this car with lots of scratches, but it's nice to be able to test the methods Iv read about.


----------



## Kyle 86

Gave the megane another clean today
Washed with Carchem 
Then applied Soft 99 Water Block























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Kyle 86 said:


> Gave the megane another clean today
> Washed with Carchem
> Then applied Soft 99 Water Block
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Oooooh, I love a tidy RS.

Very nice indeed Kyle.

Any interior pics? Does it have the recaros?


----------



## Kyle 86

nbray67 said:


> Oooooh, I love a tidy RS.
> 
> Very nice indeed Kyle.
> 
> Any interior pics? Does it have the recaros?


Haha cheers. Yeah it's got the recaros. Got plenty of carbon fibre in there aswell. Got some bits on the way too. New steering wheel and a bit more carbon 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Heres a few of the interior @nbray67


























































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Not the best shots. Got a 197 steering wheel at the trimmers at the moment plus the trim around the window switch and the 197 wheel steering wheel trim are getting done in carbon as we speak also

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Kyle 86 said:


> Not the best shots. Got a 197 steering wheel at the trimmers at the moment plus the trim around the window switch and the 197 wheel steering wheel trim are getting done in carbon as we speak also
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Those pics are bob on Kyle, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Kyle 86 said:


> Heres a few of the interior @nbray67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Those slippers are perfect for heel and toe

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

As promised a picture with direct light and then a few other glamour shots.





































Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

Lexus-is250 said:


> Those slippers are perfect for heel and toe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Good spot  they are comfy. I have them on as we speak

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86

mangove21 said:


> As promised a picture with direct light and then a few other glamour shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Great fun these. Handle brilliant

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Kyle 86 said:


> Good spot  they are comfy. I have them on as we speak
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You know your getting older when you dont care what something looks like but comfort is priority . I'm the same

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66

Lexus-is250 said:


> Those slippers are perfect for heel and toe
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Made by Sparco I believe :driver:


----------



## Sean66

Lexus-is250 said:


> You know your getting older when you dont care what something looks like but comfort is priority . I'm the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Me too lol


----------



## Kyle 86

Lexus-is250 said:


> You know your getting older when you dont care what something looks like but comfort is priority . I'm the same
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


 you no this and you dont care where you wear them either lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

Kyle 86 said:


> Great fun these. Handle brilliant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yeah mine used to but I don't have confidence in it anymore. It may be the Tyres but they're pretty new

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao

*Dusty again*

Cleaned the Passat today and it is dusty again. Anyway, the finished article.

It had Fusso on in November and I've some G3 coming soon so I will try this as the Fusso may be wearing off a little. It had 2 snowfoams, 2 washes, dried and FK1000p on. I've always done 2 SF and 2 washes, don't know why and it may not give better results but it works for me.


----------



## lijongtao

Last two


----------



## BarryAllen

Kenan said:


> I'm working my way round my car panel at a time removing the scratches from the previous owner. I have managed to make them far less noticeable but there is still a faint line/mark left behind.
> 
> Full decontamination of panel, scratches filled, wet sanded then 2 stage with my DA then a different wax on each panel


Bl00dy Hell... that's magnificent.

Filled with just paint I guess ? What technique and tools did you use to fill ?

Was it a standard touch up stick?

And how did you sand back sufficiently level without knackering the surrounding clear coat?


----------



## ben4012

Ctreanor13 said:


> Gave better half's brothers Audi a quick wash today. Turned into a full wash, De-con and gave a coat of SRP and then a layer of Fusso.
> 
> First time using my DAS6 Pro so figured something 'non' abrasive was a good start. Turned out ok, noway near perfect but he's delighted.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Must be weird living in the same household as your brother in law. Or he left his car before lockdown?


----------



## Kenan

BarryAllen said:


> Bl00dy Hell... that's magnificent.
> 
> Filled with just paint I guess ? What technique and tools did you use to fill ?
> 
> Was it a standard touch up stick?
> 
> And how did you sand back sufficiently level without knackering the surrounding clear coat?


Thank you, first time doing it might not be using the best method . . .

So I got seperate paint, lacquer, sand paper and some applicator sticks from paints4u.com. I already have all the polishes, panel wipe etc required.

For the shallow scratches I just used the lacquer as they weren't down to the paint but for the deeper ones like above I mixed the paint and lacquer 50/50. I just applied the mix several time slowly building up till it was proud of the existing paint.

Then came the wet sanding, not done this before but just rubbed it down till level checking regularly as to not over do it. Once dried you will have made the area look matt with no gloss and panic for a little while  Then I got out my DA and after megs 105 then 205 with an orange chemical guys pad and then white pad the paint was looking lots better.

On the bigger patches like on my door mirrors the gloss/paint looks duller where the paint is big this was done with just the paint.

This is all being done between 7-8 after the kids are in bed before I run out of sunlight. Also don't want to run the DA or pressure washer past 8PM.


----------



## Cookeh

Thank you for that in depth reply. Potentially silly question: how does one tell if a scratch is in the clear or down to basecoat?


----------



## Kenan

Cookeh said:


> Thank you for that in depth reply. Potentially silly question: how does one tell if a scratch is in the clear or down to basecoat?


Ok, so I asked this on Facebook and the answer I received was to wet the scratch and if it seemed to disspear when wet then it was just the clear coat. This makes sense as the water/panel wipe fills the scratch momentarily before bleeding out.

I did however get one of the first scratches wrong which was down to the paint. Looks better but very easy to see up close 

My car has some good scratches from the previous owner (my OCD is long gone 3 kids later) so I'm unlikely to make it worse so thought hell I'll give it a go. This is the video from where I got the paint which is basically the same process I used appart from machine polishing afterwards -


----------



## Ctreanor13

ben4012 said:


> Must be weird living in the same household as your brother in law. Or he left his car before lockdown?


Just called to his house as the car was in his shed. Just wanted to get more experience using the machine polisher!


----------



## SunnyBoi

Two step with Menzerna SF4000+ LC CCS White and SF4500 + LC CCS Gold. Should be done with coating today!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Washed and decontaminated the Audi ready to start polishing tomorrow...used the gazebo for protection from the sun..started off with sides rolled up and then dropped them as it moved round:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got the roof corrected today, full decontamination then cut with Menzerna 400 and their medium pad then refined with their 3800 and finishing pad.topped it with some soft 99 fusso coat. Just the back bumper and boot left to do now 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

[URL=https://postimg.cc/CZBnMnJ6]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/3d8B89GS]
[URL=https://postimg.cc/QB29FNyN]

Did the front today (not the plastics), 2 stage, just the bonnet and roof to do, then protection.

Dave


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Decent wash and a finish with my 12 days prize from ValetPRO










More info here:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419769


----------



## lijongtao

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Decent wash and a finish with my 12 days prize from ValetPRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info here:
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419769


Wow, looks awesome. So wet.


----------



## bluechimp

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Decent wash and a finish with my 12 days prize from ValetPRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info here:
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419769


It is that glossy, my eyes can't make out the lines of the car, what a finish.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

There might be a touch of enhancement from the camera/processing, 
I do quick tweaks of the pics but it is pretty glossy yes, this is the same pic unaltered, certainly nothing major and the reflections of the bucket and golf bag demonstrate the reflections. I wish it stayed this glossy but a few days living outside and it really dulls it, needing a wash to bring it back.










And another, those are clouds not paint defects!


----------



## SunnyBoi

SunnyBoi said:


> Two step with Menzerna SF4000+ LC CCS White and SF4500 + LC CCS Gold. Should be done with coating today!


Feeling lazy thanks to the lock down, managed to add one coat this morning. Should add lot more coats soon!


----------



## f4780y

Despite the fact she's only having travelled a mile this week, another 8 hour detail today got her here... :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Got the boot lid and back bumper corrected today.. At last! Thats the full car done, will have to get some good pics taken once the lockdown is over.i did full decontamination then Used the usual menzerna 400 then 3500 with shinemate pads. Today i mixed it up and used some m&k cloak to see if it made any difference to the finish...yep it did, amazing gloss and so easy to use, topped it with pinnacle sovereign
This is the level of swirling i was dealing with 








After correction,aimed for around 80-90% correction so happy with that 
















Afterwards i Decided to top the bonnet with some m&k cloak and sovereign 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Gave the seats cleaned today in my Seat Ibiza
They were looking cruddy after the winter weather and not much driving. The cars gone 3k from MOT to MOT
The car was given a 'full valet' when bought so I was expecting in the 3k miles would mean they would be pretty decent.
I couldn't have been more wrong 
I gave the seats a quick Hoover and then sprayed on some HD Valeting Upholstery cleaner at 1:100, used an interior Vikan brush to work it in and then a clean dry MF to wipe off.

The seats came up very nicely, but I couldnt believe the water when I rinsed out the MF after use. 
The seats were clearly minging. 
Great product though, I imagine thru a Vax type machine it would be incredible.


































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Sorted a job on the fiesta I've been meaning to do for a while, Car was only dusty having had no rain up here for about a week, ONR'd the section. Polished what marks i could to somewhat of an improvement with some Megs Scratch X. Any rusty or exposed paint where the reg should be screwed i treated with BH Hydrate 80 and left to dry, Waxed with Fusso and put the plate back on. Weather was red hot so rather than get the hose pipe out decided to wash whole car with ONR and some tyre shine.


----------



## Itstony

Been keeping busy since lock down and had a right good old sorting out. Three stage correction and umpteen hours work.

Final spritz with Rupes P808 sealant earlier today, on two layers of Swissvax Mirage. 
About to be rolled out at last today:wave:

Will post other project photos after in "SHOWROOM" section.


----------



## Focus4000

Cars are getting dusty just sitting around. Washed, polished and waxed my 2 year old Fiesta. Love the 'blue wave' colour when it's shining.


----------



## WayneST250

Front and rear wheels off detail and exhaust tips.










Apologies for these poor before shots





































Some after shots
All areas cleaned with an APC, decontaminated with Tardis and A/Glanz Blood Tonic, arch liner coated with Gtechniq C4, suspension components treated with ACF50 and break calipers coated with Gtechniq C5.














































Brake disc could have done with Bilt Hamber Atom Mac, anyone use it?

Exhaust tips polished with 0000 wire wool and Gtechniq P1 polish and coated with Gtechniq C5



















Wheels cleaned and decontaminated as above, polished with Gtechniq P1, Panel wiped and coated with Gtechniq C5



















Wheels left indoors while C5 cured (misses not happy.........oh well )

Rears treated same as fronts but the carpet liner as not been treated.

Before shots



















After shot.










Done over two days and body work not touched. Rear break disc dust shield need replacing, I have the new parts but havnt got round to replacing them.


----------



## Y25dps

WayneST250 said:


> Front and rear wheels off detail and exhaust tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for these poor before shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some after shots
> All areas cleaned with an APC, decontaminated with Tardis and A/Glanz Blood Tonic, arch liner coated with Gtechniq C4, suspension components treated with ACF50 and break calipers coated with Gtechniq C5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brake disc could have done with Bilt Hamber Atom Mac, anyone use it?
> 
> Exhaust tips polished with 0000 wire wool and Gtechniq P1 polish and coated with Gtechniq C5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels cleaned and decontaminated as above, polished with Gtechniq P1, Panel wiped and coated with Gtechniq C5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels left indoors while C5 cured (misses not happy.........oh well )
> 
> Rears treated same as fronts but the carpet liner as not been treated.
> 
> Before shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done over two days and body work not touched. Rear break disc dust shield need replacing, I have the new parts but havnt got round to replacing them.


That's mega, love it. I like these only thing for me is they don;t have the 5 pot noise. Great work mate.


----------



## pt1

WayneST250 said:


> Front and rear wheels off detail and exhaust tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for these poor before shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some after shots
> 
> All areas cleaned with an APC, decontaminated with Tardis and A/Glanz Blood Tonic, arch liner coated with Gtechniq C4, suspension components treated with ACF50 and break calipers coated with Gtechniq C5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brake disc could have done with Bilt Hamber Atom Mac, anyone use it?
> 
> Exhaust tips polished with 0000 wire wool and Gtechniq P1 polish and coated with Gtechniq C5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels cleaned and decontaminated as above, polished with Gtechniq P1, Panel wiped and coated with Gtechniq C5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels left indoors while C5 cured (misses not happy.........oh well )
> 
> Rears treated same as fronts but the carpet liner as not been treated.
> 
> Before shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done over two days and body work not touched. Rear break disc dust shield need replacing, I have the new parts but havnt got round to replacing them.


Nice work, looks great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

WayneST250 said:


> Front and rear wheels off detail and exhaust tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for these poor before shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some after shots
> All areas cleaned with an APC, decontaminated with Tardis and A/Glanz Blood Tonic, arch liner coated with Gtechniq C4, suspension components treated with ACF50 and break calipers coated with Gtechniq C5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brake disc could have done with Bilt Hamber Atom Mac, anyone use it?
> 
> Exhaust tips polished with 0000 wire wool and Gtechniq P1 polish and coated with Gtechniq C5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels cleaned and decontaminated as above, polished with Gtechniq P1, Panel wiped and coated with Gtechniq C5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels left indoors while C5 cured (misses not happy.........oh well )
> 
> Rears treated same as fronts but the carpet liner as not been treated.
> 
> Before shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done over two days and body work not touched. Rear break disc dust shield need replacing, I have the new parts but havnt got round to replacing them.


Really good job that! Did you actually paint some of the suspension components to get them completely black again?

What exhaust you running on yours?


----------



## Spud2078

Brother in law asked for his work van to have a quick freshen up as the colour had faded and was extremely noticeable in the sun. What was supposed to be a morning job turned into an all day job due to the horrendous body work full of tar and irresponsible touch ups on almost every panel. Although I don't have any other photos, this before and after of the roof gives a rough indication of how faded the body work was. The after photo was after 1 round of compound which I let sit for 10 minutes. Followed up with a 2nd round of compound and a polish which brought it up to as perfect as could be. But was impressed with the turn around after the 1st going over!


----------



## WayneST250

Nick-ST said:


> Really good job that! Did you actually paint some of the suspension components to get them completely black again?
> 
> What exhaust you running on yours?


Hi Nick, the only treatment on the springs, struts and shockers is ACF50, the rest as some Bilt hamber Dynax-UC

The Exhaust is a Mountune system which is part of the full MR300 performance package fitted to the car.


----------



## WayneST250

A quick update to the post above, just a quick engine detail.
Cleaned with APC and a microfibre cloth and treated woth Carpro PERL



















Paint work waxed with 2 coats of Jayswax Ceramic wax (waxstock 2019 Edition)


----------



## BrummyPete

Lovely St, miss my Tangerine Scream, proper belter of a car


----------



## pt1

I gave the underside of the bonnet a quick clean, sound deadening removed, apc'd, ONR'd,cp eraser then fusso applied









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Cleaned all the polishing dust off the car, will give another coat of 845 later


----------



## GeeWhizRS

What sort of life do you get out of 845 Pete?


----------



## BrummyPete

Depends on the prep, I've polished and upol wiped down before applying, I would say around 6 months if I'm not using any harsh chemicals, I won't leave it that long, I will use bsd as a drying aid every wash and will probably re apply around every 3 months


----------



## WayneST250

pt1 said:


> I gave the underside of the bonnet a quick clean, sound deadening removed, apc'd, ONR'd,cp eraser then fusso applied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice job, something else for another day for me


----------



## WayneST250

BrummyPete said:


> Cleaned all the polishing dust off the car, will give another coat of 845 later


Looking nice, how do you fined the 845 in use and removal? the Ceramic Jays wax is a bit of a mare due to the high Si02 content if I am honest (IMO).


----------



## BrummyPete

WayneST250 said:


> Looking nice, how do you fined the 845 in use and removal? the Ceramic Jays wax is a bit of a mare due to the high Si02 content if I am honest (IMO).


I love the stuff, easy to apply and remove, just attracts the dust a bit which on a black car is a mare, will top up with bsd to get it looking good after every wash


----------



## Itstony

Can't believe nobody picked up my exhaust tips were not done. 
What if I had not been on lock down and gone out like that with dirty tips:doublesho

Luckily I eventually clocked them late today and sorted them out a bit rapid. Could have been right embarrassing :lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Itstony said:


> Can't believe nobody picked up my exhaust tips were not done.
> What if I had not been on lock down and gone out like that with dirty tips:doublesho
> 
> Luckily I eventually clocked them late today and sorted them out a bit rapid. Could have been right embarrassing


Look good. What metal polish do you use?


----------



## Itstony

atbalfour said:


> Look good. What metal polish do you use?


It was tongue in cheek, just to add something light and not too serious. Did overlook them though, that is true. I am a believer believer trims in general are as important as the mirror paint and critical eyes go straight to them. Mine do anyway horrified when I did see them.

Only used BKF, then some M pol compound with an old (very old) megs MF applicator. Nothing too harsh, that only creates marring getting in a hurry. Wiped over with CG JetSeal. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

The devil makes work for idle hands...... 























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Cookies said:


> The devil makes work for idle hands......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very tidy looking! 
Oh and nice that you got some very posy pics of shiny cars in too 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

But...but....no reflection of you taking the photo in the bodywork:doublesho
:lol:


----------



## Nidge76

You can't beat a Honda. Very tidy 

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Had this beast in today - paintwork was in awful condition but looking a lot better after full decon (special mention to forum member Ross @ Anachem for sending some Purge Iron Remover overnight as this was an unscheduled job - great product and will review separately), one stage with Zvizzer medium then coated with Cancoat. Hard to beat a clean, freshly polished black car IMO.

Nice little 50/50 when brought out of the shade - not perfection by any means but the price reflected this 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/KdmaUB7pAf4Xom1Q7

Before:









After:


----------



## Kenan

So I was preping my front bumper to apply touch-up paint to some scratches, including these rubs where it looked like it was down to the primer. I used fallout remover, clay etc and went to get some TARDIS to clean out the scratches before touching up.

The minute I applied TARDIS to the rubs the white on my black bumper disappeared before my very eyes. Iv had these annoying white rub marks on the front of the car for 6 months, just reminds you to keep it simple some times


----------



## Lexus-is250

Done a couple of cars this week so I've now completed all 4 of the family cars. First up was the step daughters fiesta.

Snow foamed, washed and polished followed by a coat of wax.

Yesterday I did the wifes Suzuki. Snow foamed, clayed, polished using tac systems one essential followed by two coats of tac systems moonlight. Wheels sealed with Wowo's crystal sealant.

Back to painting skirting for the next few days to have a rest. Hopefully have the son in laws civic type r to do next week.





























































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Cleaned the Suzuki yesterday, it was a bit dusty as hardly been used since last clean. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Exhaust when i got the car 








Getting up to standard 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

pt1 said:


> Exhaust when i got the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting up to standard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice job,focus ST i believe


----------



## nbray67

Bit of a ballache detailing something as big as a SUV but as I've done quite a lot of DIY the last 3wks I decided now was the time to get a ceramic on the X3M40i.

Weapons of choice -

Base - Carpro Essence on a gloss pad via the Vertool.
LSP - Nasiol ZR53 on the paint incl inner sills and door shuts with Nasiol Glass Shield on the glass.
Wheels already done a couple of weeks ago with Sonax wheel sealant.

Time taken - Roughly 10hrs.

Not the best pics as my Samsung Xcover phone is nowhere near as good as the wife's S8.

I must say, said it before, Nasiol ZR53 is an absolute doddle to use, couple of drops on an applicator pad, apply to a section, leave for a a few seconds, literally, wipe off and the buff with the 2 cloths supplied for the product. Job done. No grab whatsoever!!


----------



## Steveom2

Well worth the time put in mate Looks great


----------



## pt1

Steve0rs6 said:


> Nice job,focus ST i believe


Yep  thanks

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Steve0rs6 said:


> Well worth the time put in mate Looks great


Cheers Steve.

Having the time and a garage certainly help. It has to cure for 24hrs so the boss working from home at the mo made it a no brainer to get it done now.


----------



## stonejedi

Decided to clean up my exhaust that was looking a bit dull,How it started off looking...




























The product that was used was by Britemax called heavy metal duty polishas I could not find my usual autosol...



















The instructions was read and the product was rubbed in with a microfibre applicator...



















And left my exhaust looking like this...





































Not bad for 10 minutes of my time,I will give it another go when I give my Scooby a more detailed wash.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Great job done mate 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> Not bad for 10 minutes of my time,I will give it another go when I give my Scooby a more detailed wash.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's come up a treat SJ.


----------



## stonejedi

nbray67 said:


> That's come up a treat SJ.


Thanks mate:thumb:,i am going to have another go at it again soon,when i do a more in-depth clean of the car.SJ.


----------



## Andyblue

stonejedi said:


> Decided to clean up my exhaust that was looking a bit dull,How it started off looking...
> 
> The product that was used was by Britemax called heavy metal duty polishas I could not find my usual autosol...
> Not bad for 10 minutes of my time,I will give it another go when I give my Scooby a more detailed wash.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's come up well buddy - looks cracking stuff, thought my "Peak" metal polish was good, but that looks to be the dogs danglies :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

Andyblue said:


> That's come up well buddy - looks cracking stuff, thought my "Peak" metal polish was good, but that looks to be the dogs danglies :thumb:


Yeah it surprised me Andy,i have had it for a few years now and have not used it for just as long my first time was on some engine bolts,so was impressed with how it worked on the exhaust:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## GhirlsInGreen

Spent the day doing the inside and out of my peugeot 308gti. Not the best at taking photos but here is my best effort


























































Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Gave the engine bay a quick clean with APC and some MF cloths.
Dressed with Autoglym rubber and vinyl dressing.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick-ST

GhirlsInGreen said:


> Spent the day doing the inside and out of my peugeot 308gti. Not the best at taking photos but here is my best effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Looks superb. Very underrated car is the 308 GTI! Have you ever thought about removing some of the badges from the rear?


----------



## GhirlsInGreen

Nick-ST said:


> Looks superb. Very underrated car is the 308 GTI! Have you ever thought about removing some of the badges from the rear?


Thanks. I agree that it is very underated thats why I love it. Havent given removing the badges much thought but now that u mention it there is 4 of them lol. wanted to dechrome it as I hate chrome trim on most cars. perhaps black it out eventually

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Can't see why you'd want to de-badge it. Each to their own though!


----------



## Nick-ST

Rakti said:


> Can't see why you'd want to de-badge it. Each to their own though!


A lot of people do it. Heck when you order a lot of new cars you are able to spec it. I personally like it on some cars. It makes them seem wider somehow, deception at its finest!


----------



## pt1

Quick Onr wash then tried out the pinnacle crystal mist i just bought.it added gloss and richness to the paint whilst being easy to use, impressed 
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Quick Onr wash then tried out the pinnacle crystal mist i just bought.it added gloss and richness to the paint whilst being easy to use, impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That does look glossy mate.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> That does look glossy mate.


Cheers pal, Im pleased with the finish.be covered in dust now though 
Got a few more waxes coming, always hunting for the perfect finish 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

*HERE!*:https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420196&*THERE!*:https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420202.SJ.


----------



## GSVHammer

Used ONR for the second time today. Bird muck on the bonnet. Gave the car a wash and a QD with CG Speed Wipe. 
Only cleaned the car 2 days ago. That bottom bird bomb has etched already.

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

GSVHammer said:


> Used ONR for the second time today. Bird muck on the bonnet. Gave the car a wash and a QD with CG Speed Wipe.
> Only cleaned the car 2 days ago. That bottom bird bomb has etched already.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bloody nuisance isn't it. Same here last week; three separate bombs on different days after I washed.


----------



## Y25dps

You should try living here, pigeons every where. Nesting in trees, and what doesn't help is the stupid cow next door but 1 feeds them every day without fail.


----------



## GSVHammer

Y25dps said:


> You should try living here, pigeons every where. Nesting in trees, and what doesn't help is the stupid cow next door but 1 feeds them every day without fail.


Cows and pigeons. Sounds like you've got it rough. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Y25dps

GSVHammer said:


> Cows and pigeons. Sounds like you've got it rough.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well she does look like one now you come to mention it


----------



## Rakti

Y25dps said:


> You should try living here, pigeons every where. Nesting in trees, and what doesn't help is the stupid cow next door but 1 feeds them every day without fail.


We've got something similar here. A bloke that keeps racing pigeons across the way and a similar cow that throws old bread straight onto the back road.


----------



## Carscope

Seats out interior clean today

Wasn't that bad in first place to be honest but while in lockdown why not? Girlfriends dad said it will only get filthy again to which I replied yes but it's my dirt so it's fine
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Wouldnt call it detailing as such due to the cars lack of movement, but ran the hose over it to get rid of the dust, then a gentle wipe down with the drying towel and Wowo's quick detailer. First time I've used it and its lovely. Really added a nice gloss to the car.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Touchless wash 3.
Sprayed on Powermaxed Jetwash and Wax.
Jet rinse.
Leaf blower.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car its monthly clean,was pretty dirty with baked on dust and bird s**t so hit it with wax planets apc and avalanche snow foam followed by a 2bw,used turtle wax sealant hydrophobic wax as a drying aid.was packing up and started looking through my collection.... decided to treat a few panels with some m&k bavaria as i hadnt used for a while.....applies in 2 steps but is lovely to use and leaves a nice slick glossy finish









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spyk3d

Gave the Passat a wash and another coat of Fusso topped with KOG.


----------



## Rakti

A 'nice' neighbour did this for me today;


----------



## GleemSpray

Gave the shopping trolley a proper deep clean inside and out - am knackered now, but am going to keep going round it this week to get it to its best - then its getting 2 coats of Fk100p, done a couple of days apart to let the gloss really develop.


----------



## Itstony

:thumb:


----------



## pt1

Thought i would try out capture the rapture on the bonnet after receiving it today. Onr'd then cleaned the paint with m&k pure. Ctr was a joy to use both in application and removal,was getting dark but looked like it left a nice finish 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

pt1 said:


> Thought i would try out capture the rapture on the bonnet after receiving it today. Onr'd then cleaned the paint with m&k pure. Ctr was a joy to use both in application and removal,was getting dark but looked like it left a nice finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That is some extreme gloss, looks great pal :thumb:


----------



## Itstony

Had all the wheels off and gave them good clean up and QD with KC FSE.
Also tried Getech T2 on the tyres, had it almost 3yrs unopened. Didn't like it at first, but no idea why as it's what I prefer, a low key as new tyre finish. Good contrast with the gloss wheels imo, shiny wouldn't work well.

**Pls take note "Cookies" Security nut, emblem and tyre cap always in line :wave:


----------



## Carscope

Tried my hand at headlight restoration today these were seriously rough so took some doing, would do better job next time round I think






























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan

Itstony said:


> Had all the wheels off and gave them good clean up and QD with KC FSE.
> Also tried Getech T2 on the tyres, had it almost 3yrs unopened. Didn't like it at first, but no idea why as it's what I prefer, a low key as new tyre finish. Good contrast with the gloss wheels imo, shiny wouldn't work well.
> 
> **Pls take note "Cookies" Security nut, emblem and tyre cap always in line :wave:


Why have you brought this to my attention?! Another thing I can go and be OCD about now...:wall:


----------



## atbalfour

Rakti said:


> Can't see why you'd want to de-badge it. Each to their own though!


Would be the first thing I ever did if I bought this car! Looks nicer than a Peugeot.


----------



## ianrobbo1

A bit of wheel well washing and a couple of wheels till I was too goosed to do anymore, not great but the first time I've been able to do this much in two years.


----------



## Itstony

ianrobbo1 said:


> A bit of wheel well washing and a couple of wheels till I was too goosed to do anymore, not great but the first time I've been able to do this much in two years.


Nice:thumb:
Love a good detail on arches, just as important as a bonnet to me. :wave:


----------



## breney

No pictures, but this evening spent with the rotary on a black VW Golf... 

New bottle of Autosmart Evo Plus bought, as well as existing Evo 3 and a mix of pads. Matrix Blue is sitting waiting for this car, but I suspect it might turn into a Poorboys Black Hole and good wax exercise. It has a lot of deeper scratching/ keying marks that just won't come out, not to mention various holograms, swirls and all the rest! 

... summary... the black paint is certainly giving me a workout!


----------



## GleemSpray

I did a terrible thing. I had an old car to clean that was pretty grubby 

Mixed a decent squirt of Fairy Washing up liquid in a foam lance, with a small squirt of household APC and topped up the bottle with warm water.

Pretty good foam and actually cleaned up very well indeed - foamed, dwelled, rinsed and then second foam and went over it with a wash mitt.

I will leave DW now and never return .... :lol:


----------



## Cookies

nbray67 said:


> Bit of a ballache detailing something as big as a SUV but as I've done quite a lot of DIY the last 3wks I decided now was the time to get a ceramic on the X3M40i.
> 
> Weapons of choice -
> 
> Base - Carpro Essence on a gloss pad via the Vertool.
> LSP - Nasiol ZR53 on the paint incl inner sills and door shuts with Nasiol Glass Shield on the glass.
> Wheels already done a couple of weeks ago with Sonax wheel sealant.
> 
> Time taken - Roughly 10hrs.
> 
> Not the best pics as my Samsung Xcover phone is nowhere near as good as the wife's S8.
> 
> I must say, said it before, Nasiol ZR53 is an absolute doddle to use, couple of drops on an applicator pad, apply to a section, leave for a a few seconds, literally, wipe off and the buff with the 2 cloths supplied for the product. Job done. No grab whatsoever!!


Neil - that looks absolutely incredible!! Fabtastic job. Hope you managed to get a bath and a brew after that. 
N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Itstony said:


> Had all the wheels off and gave them good clean up and QD with KC FSE.
> 
> Also tried Getech T2 on the tyres, had it almost 3yrs unopened. Didn't like it at first, but no idea why as it's what I prefer, a low key as new tyre finish. Good contrast with the gloss wheels imo, shiny wouldn't work well.
> 
> **Pls take note "Cookies" Security nut, emblem and tyre cap always in line :wave:


That's my boy.



Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

GleemSpray said:


> I did a terrible thing. I had an old car to clean that was pretty grubby
> 
> Mixed a decent squirt of Fairy Washing up liquid in a foam lance, with a small squirt of household APC and topped up the bottle with warm water.
> 
> Pretty good foam and actually cleaned up very well indeed - foamed, dwelled, rinsed and then second foam and went over it with a wash mitt.
> 
> I will leave DW now and never return ....


Did you finish with WD40


----------



## ianrobbo1

Can anyone tell me how to put pictures on to the posts please rather than the image codes


----------



## idrobbo

ianrobbo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put pictures on to the posts please rather than the image codes


I tend to use an image hosting site (Postimg), then paste a hotlink for forums.


----------



## nbray67

ianrobbo1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put pictures on to the posts please rather than the image codes


Easiest for me Ian is IMGUR.

Upload your images to it, open one up, resize image to Large Thumbnail, select BBCode and simply copy/paste this into your thread.

Pic attached for reference -


----------



## nbray67

Cookies said:


> Neil - that looks absolutely incredible!! Fabtastic job. Hope you managed to get a bath and a brew after that.
> N
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers Niall.

I was definitely feeling it afterwards for sure, old age and a large vehicle just don't go together when it comes to a full on detail!! :lol:


----------



## Carscope

Bit more work on the Mrs old Micra

Unfortunately looks like I'm getting rained off for now!






























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Adams tyre shine. Good stuff


----------



## karlp606

Gave the A5 a quick going over - Cherry Snow Foam, Megs gold clasee shampoo and wheel cleaner. 
Followed by G3 quick detailer.
Tyres dressed with Megs endurance gel.
Then its just bloody pi55ed down! Oh well will give it a going over tommorrow .


----------



## detailR

Today I finally finished putting my Focus together after being messed around by the paint shop.
Got it washed and the front bumper in PPF so the whole front end is done 
Just need to polish and coat the rest of the car now.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Gave my aunt's Audi a wash and quick polish today as she works in the food industry and has been flat out since this lockdown began.

Snowfoamed with WP 8 Below, wash with BH Auto Wash. De-tar with TARDIS and fallout removed with red 7. Then a quick going over with SRP and topped with Fusso for durability. Turned out quite well. Trim and tyres dresses with Perl.


----------



## Carscope

Hope you aren't having a late lunch























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Haha, that was a bit gross Eturty! What do you think about filling that with something to keep out grease from your sticky mitt? Must be some wax or such you can get to fill that with.


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Haha, that was a bit gross Eturty! What do you think about filling that with something to keep out grease from your sticky mitt? Must be some wax or such you can get to fill that with.


Not my car thankfully! Mine would never get that bad! Its my Mrs old Micra she wants to sell, steering wheel was full of hand jam as well

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

*A layer of Obsidian wax*

I decided to try one of the Wax Planet waxes I recently bought, so I washed and dried the car and applied a nice thin coat of Obsidian and while I'm no detailer I'm really happy with the result. The gloss, reflection and pop from the metallic paint really impressed me.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I washed the Mrs car as it got covered in bird poo overnight. It got splatted again as I was drying it and a few hours later my Mrs was wetting herself and pointing out the window. I went out and there were 6 or 7 big splats on it, fuming! Needless to say it’s clean again!


----------



## Christian6984

Chris Donaldson said:


> I washed the Mrs car as it got covered in bird poo overnight. It got splatted again as I was drying it and a few hours later my Mrs was wetting herself and pointing out the window. I went out and there were 6 or 7 big splats on it, fuming! Needless to say it's clean again!


happened to me the other day too, sure it was something to do with the powerline above it, although its off to the side a few metres overhead from the car, not sure if the wind carries it or they just like going on clean cars. Thank god for ONR, cleaned some off at 8-9pm and just before going to work next morning at 6am had a few more to deal with, thankfully the rain had preventing it bonding. I sent a txt at break time to my mum to say 'please stop putting bird seed out for them' 

Ive parked it further round the back of the house since and away from the power cables


----------



## rob267

Decided to top up my gyeon cancoat lsp with gyeon cure. Easy to apply and remove. 
Happy with the results 





































Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim

Just a basic maintenance wash, but I added second coat of wax. This time it was Waxaddict Vortex, it went on and buffed off so easily. Really enjoyed using it today.


----------



## MBRuss

I was unhappy with the flat beading on my car, so it was a maintenance wash for the Tesla today and popped a coat of Zymol Glasur on it at the end. I bought the Glasur last year and just hadn't gotten round to using it. Seemed to be really easy to use and almost buffed itself in. After applying it seemed to have vanished on my white car, though I gave it a quick buff anyway. Made the paint feel really smooth, despite me not claying it yet.

No clean pics as it was dark by the time I finished, but here's a few half way through...
















Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## lijongtao

Citrus Degreaser, Wheels Cleaned, Snowfoamed Twice, 2BM Wash x 2, Dried, Done and Dusted SI edition applied and today topped up with Reload. Overkill I know but I do this every week.


----------



## karlp606

rob267 said:


> Decided to top up my gyeon cancoat lsp with gyeon cure. Easy to apply and remove.
> Happy with the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


Very nice looking there


----------



## shine247

Started in the sun with this ONR mix in my new ONR bucket with built in grit guard and 2 US gallons fill mark.



















Managed the roof and now stood in the garage avoiding a downpour, the car is soaked (but beading).


----------



## bigbruiser

Cheeky 1 hr maintenance on her today


----------



## uruk hai

Just the exhaust tips today !


----------



## Jeebsy

Wheels off for a bit of a deep clean and some Gtechniq C5:

A nice early surprise:


Strong look for the street:






Only done two so far - pretty happy with how the came up with a full decontamination. There was some really stubborn wheel weight sticker residue which wouldn't shift with Gyeon tar - had a wee bit of Angelwax tar remover which made light work of it though.Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tyre.

Reviews seemed to suggest it might be alright to do 4x20s out a wee bottle so just got the 15ml - the Gtechniq website says that'll only do the faces of a set of 17s though! Hope i'm not stretching it out too far.


----------



## Rakti

Jeebsy said:


> Wheels off for a bit of a deep clean and some Gtechniq C5:
> 
> Only done two so far - pretty happy with how the came up with a full decontamination. There was some really stubborn wheel weight sticker residue which wouldn't shift with Gyeon tar - had a wee bit of Angelwax tar remover which made light work of it though.Tyres dressed with Gyeon Tyre.


They look good. Look like they're in as new condition.

What are the backs like? My partners 3 year old A3 wheels had a surprising number of paint blisters where stones had ruptured the paint. For example;


----------



## nikosstef

Just finished a MB C-Class 2-step correction and Gyeon Pure coating.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Well the last couple of days have been spent one of the son in laws cars... a Honda Civic Type R FK2. It's been parked under trees for god knows how long and was in a right old mess. Hes had it about 6 months and from what I could see it's never been polished from new.

I gave it as much loving as I could with what I had available but its ended up polished and sealed with Wowo's crystal sealant topped with Soft 99 Water Block. Dont think I've ever spent two days straight doing a car but it's an improvement but could do with another few days on it.

Apologies for all the photos.





























































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Lexus-is250 said:


> Well the last couple of days have been spent one of the son in laws cars... a Honda Civic Type R FK2. It's been parked under trees for god knows how long and was in a right old mess. Hes had it about 6 months and from what I could see it's never been polished from new.
> 
> I gave it as much loving as I could with what I had available but its ended up polished and sealed with Wowo's crystal sealant topped with Soft 99 Water Block. Dont think I've ever spent two days straight doing a car but it's an improvement but could do with another few days on it.
> 
> Apologies for all the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Looks awesome fella

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Agree, some lovely gloss going on there.


----------



## Kenan

Iv been very slowly trying to fix scratches on the car (lots of them) and was getting run down by it. I had just done the front bumper and due to the damage I just wasn't able to get a gouge/bump how I wanted it so decided if was time to put the fun back into it.

So I went for a quick clean up gloss attack to bring back the love. I went with products I know rather than playing with unknowns (I have too much stuff in my garage now it's getting silly).

Used -

Autoglym Polarblast
CarChem Wheel Cleaner
DetailedOnline Shampoo
Obsession Wax Lustrate Pre-Wax Cleaners - different waxes all over the car to remove
Poorboy's Black Hole - To hide some of the imperfections 
OCD Wax Nebula 
Turtle Wax Spray And Shine - on the wheel faces, does such a good job for so little work. 
Meguiar's Endurance Tyre Gel

All went to plan, was a real slap dash job as there was so much more so would like to do but working from home with 3 kids I can only do thing after 7 and only so much daylight. But she looks much better and I have restored my love of detailing


----------



## pina07

Eturty said:


> Looks awesome fella
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Looks awesome now matey.....hope he's treating you lol.
Regards
Paul


----------



## N16k_W

http://imgur.com/qxyWtKQ


Managed to get most of it done but had to stop early as my back was killing me. I'm getting to old for this


----------



## Jeebsy

Rakti said:


> They look good. Look like they're in as new condition.
> 
> What are the backs like? My partners 3 year old A3 wheels had a surprising number of paint blisters where stones had ruptured the paint. For example;


The backs were fine actually, was surprised how dirty they were considering i gave them a 'deep clean' on the car a few weeks ago, but really nothing in terms of damage to the paint.

I've only done 10k on those wheels over a couple of years, aside from a tiny bit of kerbing on a couple they do scrub up well.


----------



## Peirre

I’m getting plagued with what I can only call fly sh*t. As the car is white and left outside, as soon as I wash it or thereafter several flys decent on the car and I find orange coloured deposits about the diameter of a ****tail stick that dry if left unnoticed.


----------



## garage_dweller

This won't be to everyone's taste but I've owned this car since 1989 and it's been off the road for about 15 years. It's my retirement project but the lockdown has bought me some free time.

Got it started the other day for the first time in years. So to celebrate I gave it an ONR wash and went over it with CarPro Elixer









And removed the steering wheel to give it a good clean, much needed!









And just to add that it was turning over but not firing so I thought either the in line fuel filter is blocked or the fuel pump is knackered so got it running by pouring petrol directly into the carb. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Subaru shining today.


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Never had one GD but I always smile (in a good way) when I see one. 👌🏻


----------



## Rakti

Bit of wheel detailing today on one of my 16 year old Clio wheels

Before and after
















Front









More pictures and story here;
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5643423&postcount=9

Could do with new wheel weights now


----------



## lijongtao

garage_dweller said:


> This won't be to everyone's taste but I've owned this car since 1989 and it's been off the road for about 15 years. It's my retirement project but the lockdown has bought me some free time.
> 
> Got it started the other day for the first time in years. So to celebrate I gave it an ONR wash and went over it with CarPro Elixer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And removed the steering wheel to give it a good clean, much needed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to add that it was turning over but not firing so I thought either the in line fuel filter is blocked or the fuel pump is knackered so got it running by pouring petrol directly into the carb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a beauty. My absolute favourite car. Lovely stuff


----------



## garage_dweller

lijongtao said:


> She's a beauty. My absolute favourite car. Lovely stuff


Thanks very much. Got some work to do on it, some rust bubbles around the rear end and some dings to sort but wouldn't be a project if it was perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

garage_dweller said:


> This won't be to everyone's taste but I've owned this car since 1989 and it's been off the road for about 15 years. It's my retirement project but the lockdown has bought me some free time.
> 
> Got it started the other day for the first time in years. So to celebrate I gave it an ONR wash and went over it with CarPro Elixer
> 
> And just to add that it was turning over but not firing so I thought either the in line fuel filter is blocked or the fuel pump is knackered so got it running by pouring petrol directly into the carb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it GD.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave mine a wash yesterday and added a coat of soft 99 water block to it.












































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wash, dry, BH Cleanser Polish by hand, Soft99 Scratch Clear Mirror Finish.
Didn't mean to, just had a hankering for wax half way through the wash.


----------



## pt1

Did a Full exterior wash then gave the leather seats a clean. Had this autoglym leather care cream sitting for over 20 years, Thought, why not, ill give it a go... actually still works 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

pt1 said:


> Did a Full exterior wash then gave the leather seats a clean. Had this autoglym leather care cream sitting for over 20 years, Thought, why not, ill give it a go... actually still works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


There's not a shed in England that doesn't at least have one ancient bottle of auto glym, right next to the flaky old red battery charger

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Finally got my **** in gear to give car a wash. Had no motivation with it being sat still for weeks but here ya go. Before and afters












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Full wash and decontamination yesterday..broke out the PA Invincible and Cosmic Spritz today..3/4 done..to be continued tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

CharliesTTS said:


> Full wash and decontamination yesterday..broke out the PA Invincible and Cosmic Spritz today..3/4 done..to be continued tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


'to be continued...........' my backside Charlie!!

That's like the dum dum dum drums at the end of Benders when somethings kicked off........

C'mon, whats the Polish Angel gear like???


----------



## N16k_W

http://imgur.com/cjGgV8N











Gave the mother in laws a full decon and finished off with the last of my AF tough prep and tough coat. Not even sure if AF still do this


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> Full wash and decontamination yesterday..broke out the PA Invincible and Cosmic Spritz today..3/4 done..to be continued tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You doing 2 coats of cosmic spritz over the primer Charlie?

Will be interested to hear your results, BudgetPlan1 and I have similar 'tests' underway and on the face of it a brilliant concept of an easy to use 12-14 month coating.

PA is really premium stuff to use and always looks and beads like very little else but their durability claims are on the optimistic side. Let's hope the hardeners in Primer do what they should... even if I got to 8 or 9 months I'd be delighted and much easier to apply than a TAC Systems Moonlight/Gyeon Cancoat equivalent 'coating'.


----------



## Alan W

CharliesTTS said:


> Full wash and decontamination yesterday..broke out the PA Invincible and Cosmic Spritz today..3/4 done..to be continued tomorrow!


That deserves a new Thread on it's own, please! 

Alan W


----------



## CharliesTTS

nbray67 said:


> 'to be continued...........' my backside Charlie!!
> 
> That's like the dum dum dum drums at the end of Benders when somethings kicked off........
> 
> C'mon, whats the Polish Angel gear like???


Hi Neil!

Benders? There was an old school mob that use to run around Newcastle by a very similar name!! 😎😎

For me, PA is the final 2 or 3% that I've been looking for in my detailing, it's a special feeling when it's in your hands..unbelievably easy to use and results (for me at least) that equals the price tag you have to pay for that extra %.

Diminishing returns of course..but I'm willing to meet the price tag! Classic example of less is more!

Hope that makes sense? 👍


----------



## CharliesTTS

atbalfour said:


> You doing 2 coats of cosmic spritz over the primer Charlie?
> 
> Will be interested to hear your results, BudgetPlan1 and I have similar 'tests' underway and on the face of it a brilliant concept of an easy to use 12-14 month coating.
> 
> PA is really premium stuff to use and always looks and beads like very little else but their durability claims are on the optimistic side. Let's hope the hardeners in Primer do what they should... even if I got to 8 or 9 months I'd be delighted and much easier to apply than a TAC Systems Moonlight/Gyeon Cancoat equivalent 'coating'.


Hi m8! Yes, two layers over invincible primer..I'm not worried about durability it's the looks I want! I've got time to hit it with a coat, maybe 2 of high gloss yet..so I will!! The looks are incredible and I can't wait to see the car in the morning, as PA claims that the gloss increase dramatically within 24hrs?

Totally agree, they're 100% premium products (what I've used so far anyway)..so much so that I've just placed another order!

👍


----------



## CharliesTTS

Alan W said:


> That deserves a new Thread on it's own, please!
> 
> Alan W


Haha..maybe! 👍


----------



## Carscope

Still torn between PA and kamikaze


----------



## Alan W

Eturty said:


> Still torn between PA and kamikaze


You won't be disappointed with either. 

Just toss a coin and go with whichever wins, you can use the loser next time. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Jeebsy

First day out with the EP03 i got from @CharliesTTS a couple of weeks ago - gave the sills and door jambs a polish as my DA couldn't really get in there. They were pretty beaten up, one weird black scratch (on a silver car) that was really obvious, and the passenger side had a chunk of overspray on it but pleased with how they came out, only a few deeper scratches left which weren't worth chasing so overall very pleased.


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

I've been hand polishing my car panel by panel with Meguiars Scratch X 2.0 and BH Cleanser polish... and a lot of elbow grease.

Then I've been going over it with BH DSW.

I'm back to paste wax as I just fell out of love with Turtle Wax Seal n Shine... the beading is relatively crap and it doesn't really seem to 'repel' dirt as well as DSW or BSD.

DSW has the slick feel AND the beading. SnS had the slickness, and BSD has the beading, but can't find a sealant spray that combines the two, yet?

Did the boot yesterday, the bonnet today... will probably do the wings tomorrow, etc...!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Finished the bodywork and then polished the windscreen with Cristal, followed by 3 layers of Rain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeebsy

CharliesTTS said:


> Finished the bodywork and then polished the windscreen with Cristal


How did you find the Cristal?


----------



## CharliesTTS

I used a Scholl black finishing pad, went on very well. On removal it was a bit grabby until I used the CarPro glass cloth and then the residue just wiped off! :thumb:


----------



## pt1

CharliesTTS said:


> Finished the bodywork and then polished the windscreen with Cristal, followed by 3 layers of Rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Polish angel products any good?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

pt1 said:


> Polish angel products any good?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I have the High Gloss spray, its probably the best spray wax/sealant/coating I have used. So easy too.

I have the PA bug...but having to resist too LOL


----------



## lijongtao

I cleaned the car two days ago, obviously we haven't been anywhere it has just been sat but it is filthy again. Looks like pollen but it's really stuck. Wiping a damp cloth over it revealed how dirty it was so I thought it was safer to wash it again. Applied some 
Meguiars Endurance high gloss tyre protection but boy I hate applying it. Sticky, like putting treacle on the tyres. I'd love some recommendations for a better tyre shine.

Anyway here's the result.


----------



## Nick-ST

lijongtao said:


> I cleaned the car two days ago, obviously we haven't been anywhere it has just been sat but it is filthy again. Looks like pollen but it's really stuck. Wiping a damp cloth over it revealed how dirty it was so I thought it was safer to wash it again. Applied some
> Meguiars Endurance high gloss tyre protection but boy I hate applying it. Sticky, like putting treacle on the tyres. I'd love some recommendations for a better tyre shine.
> 
> Anyway here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 58744
> 
> 
> View attachment 58745


No brainer... Gyeon Q2 Tire. Absolute best stuff I have ever used. Goes on easy, a little goes a long way. It lasts weeks as well!


----------



## Andyblue

lijongtao said:


> I cleaned the car two days ago, obviously we haven't been anywhere it has just been sat but it is filthy again. Looks like pollen but it's really stuck. Wiping a damp cloth over it revealed how dirty it was so I thought it was safer to wash it again. Applied some
> 
> Meguiars Endurance high gloss tyre protection but boy I hate applying it. Sticky, like putting treacle on the tyres. I'd love some recommendations for a better tyre shine.
> 
> Anyway here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 58744
> 
> 
> View attachment 58745


DetailedOnline do a very nice tyre dressing.

24JPN have just released one as well, which is easy to use and lasts well.

I've found with megs stuff, if you apply to your applicator (I use a sponge) and then dab at 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock, then work it in as your applicator is running dry, it picks up the next lot and so on, I find it's a lot less messy, uses less and easier to apply.

The above method is how I apply all my tyre dressings :thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

lijongtao said:


> I cleaned the car two days ago, obviously we haven't been anywhere it has just been sat but it is filthy again. Looks like pollen but it's really stuck. Wiping a damp cloth over it revealed how dirty it was so I thought it was safer to wash it again. Applied some
> 
> Meguiars Endurance high gloss tyre protection but boy I hate applying it. Sticky, like putting treacle on the tyres. I'd love some recommendations for a better tyre shine.
> 
> Anyway here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 58744
> 
> 
> View attachment 58745


Gyeon tyre express is very good or as mentioned Detailedonline one is also easy to use.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh

Detailed Online is very good in terms of finish and durability but seems to be fussy regarding the brand. Doesn't stick for more than a day or two on the Goodyear or Pirelli tyres I have, but lasts almost a fortnight on the Nexen and Hankook.


----------



## atbalfour

Nick-ST said:


> No brainer... Gyeon Q2 Tire. Absolute best stuff I have ever used. Goes on easy, a little goes a long way. It lasts weeks as well!


Gyeon tire or Car Pro perl give you a nice dark finish and can be layered to add more shine.

Both dry to the touch unlike the Megs which in my opinion is awful to apply and an absolute dirt magnet.


----------



## Carscope

lijongtao said:


> I cleaned the car two days ago, obviously we haven't been anywhere it has just been sat but it is filthy again. Looks like pollen but it's really stuck. Wiping a damp cloth over it revealed how dirty it was so I thought it was safer to wash it again. Applied some
> 
> Meguiars Endurance high gloss tyre protection but boy I hate applying it. Sticky, like putting treacle on the tyres. I'd love some recommendations for a better tyre shine.
> 
> Anyway here's the result.
> 
> View attachment 58744
> 
> 
> View attachment 58745


Problem with tyre gel is if you buy a bad one your stuck with it for life...I've got a bottle of megs endurance that will outlive me for sure can't even give it away

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cobra

*2 Days To Clean Wheels & Arches*

2 days to clean and seal wheels then clean inside wheel arches.





































All done with Gtechnic products
Gwash Shampoo
W7 Tar and Glue Remover
W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover
P1 Nano Composite Polish
Panel Wipe
C5 Wheel Armour
C2 Liquid Crystal.

:thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

66Cobra said:


> 2 days to clean and seal wheels then clean inside wheel arches.
> 
> All done with Gtechnic products
> Gwash Shampoo
> W7 Tar and Glue Remover
> W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover
> P1 Nano Composite Polish
> Panel Wipe
> C5 Wheel Armour
> C2 Liquid Crystal.
> 
> :thumb:


Results look great!


----------



## lijongtao

Nick-ST said:


> No brainer... Gyeon Q2 Tire. Absolute best stuff I have ever used. Goes on easy, a little goes a long way. It lasts weeks as well!


Think I will give that a go, I have 3/4 of this bottle left but it is going in the bin. Thanks for the tip, much appreciated.


----------



## lijongtao

Andyblue said:


> DetailedOnline do a very nice tyre dressing.
> 
> 24JPN have just released one as well, which is easy to use and lasts well.
> 
> I've found with megs stuff, if you apply to your applicator (I use a sponge) and then dab at 12, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock, then work it in as your applicator is running dry, it picks up the next lot and so on, I find it's a lot less messy, uses less and easier to apply.
> 
> The above method is how I apply all my tyre dressings :thumb:


Thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## Leezo

Eturty said:


> Problem with tyre gel is if you buy a bad one your stuck with it for life...I've got a bottle of megs endurance that will outlive me for sure can't even give it away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'll take it off your hands


----------



## Steveom2

66Cobra said:


> 2 days to clean and seal wheels then clean inside wheel arches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done with Gtechnic products
> Gwash Shampoo
> W7 Tar and Glue Remover
> W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover
> P1 Nano Composite Polish
> Panel Wipe
> C5 Wheel Armour
> C2 Liquid Crystal.
> 
> :thumb:


Great job there bud although I think I prefer the wheels in silver like my old V10 plus

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

66Cobra said:


> 2 days to clean and seal wheels then clean inside wheel arches.


Well worth the effort, looks very clean. 

Alan W


----------



## 66Cobra

Steve0rs6 said:


> Great job there bud although I think I prefer the wheels in silver like my old V10 plus


I like the titanium look also and have a set I had ceramic polished but want to have them done in the titanium now.! :thumb:

I also do think it depends on the colour of the car.


----------



## Carscope

why does everyone have an R8 and i don't?...


----------



## Steveom2

Eturty said:


> why does everyone have an R8 and i don't?...


Work harder 😂


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> Work harder


''Twas a joke

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Leezo said:


> I'll take it off your hands


Your more than welcome to it bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Eturty said:


> ''Twas a joke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So was mine hence this 😂


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> So was mine hence this


What did you switch to after the R8? Did you have a manual? Always loved the gated shifter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Eturty said:


> What did you switch to after the R8? Did you have a manual? Always loved the gated shifter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine was auto, then I bought an RS6 and tuned it to 650 bhp 👌


----------



## Carscope

Steve0rs6 said:


> mine was auto, then I bought an RS6 and tuned it to 650 bhp


Ultimate wagon, must eat tyres though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Eturty said:


> Ultimate wagon, must eat tyres though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not as much as you'd expect,I've never launched it and don't drive it like I've stolen it(well not all the time &#55358;&#56596


----------



## Imprezaworks

Autosmart pre wash
Iron remover
Srp
Amigo
Black fire wax
Adams tyre shine
A light mist of pinnacle spray


----------



## Leezo

Eturty said:


> Your more than welcome to it bud
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you post it or? Can PayPal you a gift to cover costs?


----------



## Carscope

Leezo said:


> Can you post it or? Can PayPal you a gift to cover costs?


Sent a DM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21

Enhanced the paint on one side of my parents a4 today. It's in a terrible condition so not aiming for perfection. Tried out my first ceramic coating too. Very weird to apply compared to a wax. Especially as you don't know if you buff it or not
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi

Was sorting through my wax's and came across one that i did not realise that i still had,Angelwax Desirable...it was right at the back of my garage along with some old microfibre towels...



















So i gave my Subaru one coat of it and it left a very silky smooth finish,I'm quite impressed really and i have put it right at the front now so as not to miss it again.I love this picture of the reflection of my laurelhedge on the side of my car looks like it's been wrapped that way...



















I will definitely be using it again,it was a pleasure to use and felt fresh even though it's a old school wax.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Detailed completely under the car including the exhaust pipes an plastics.


----------



## huvo

Son's racing bike, started off putting in new lightweight tubes and tyres, ended up with the whole thing wearing a nice coat of Vic's concours.


----------



## Christian6984

This is from yesturday but light was fading by time i finished tidying up.

Wash
AF Iron Out
AS Tardis 
Meguiars Clay
BH Cleanser Polish via DA and polishing pad(added some nice gloss, first time using, not sure how long to work as just seems to keeps going and going, also would have been more rewarding to use it on the Golf which is dark blue to see what it does for light swirls, but didn't have it at the time two or so weeks ago when i did that)
Finished up with Fusso and Autobrite Super Sheen on the tyres.

Trim was done with Dlux a month or so ago so just taped off to protect it while using the DA


----------



## PumpedBanjo

I took the plunge and had a crack at my first engine bay detail..

I was really happy with how it turned out, and most importantly learnt a few things about the process. I most certainly missed a few bits but I think its not bad for a first effort.


----------



## nbray67

PumpedBanjo said:


> I took the plunge and had a crack at my first engine bay detail..
> 
> I was really happy with how it turned out, and most importantly learnt a few things about the process. I most certainly missed a few bits but I think its not bad for a first effort.


Looks like 2 different bays.

Great job indeed.


----------



## nbray67

stonejedi said:


> Was sorting through my wax's and came across one that i did not realise that i still had,Angelwax Desirable...it was right at the back of my garage along with some old microfibre towels...
> 
> I will definitely be using it again,it was a pleasure to use and felt fresh even though it's a old school wax.SJ.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was this not a very similar wax to AF Desire back in the day SJ?

If so, Desire was an excellent wax indeed, beaut finish and a doddle to use.

Sold my pot of Desire and wish I'd kept it now as it wasn't cheap!!


----------



## stonejedi

nbray67 said:


> Was this not a very similar wax to AF Desire back in the day SJ?
> 
> If so, Desire was an excellent wax indeed, beaut finish and a doddle to use.
> 
> Sold my pot of Desire and wish I'd kept it now as it wasn't cheap!!


Yes mate in my opinion they are very similar,but after i used it yesterday i think that their could be slight differences...like in the naming Desire or just add *"able"*.They are both superb wax's though i guess they should be.SJ.


----------



## Bellaciao

nbray67 said:


> Looks like 2 different bays.
> 
> Great job indeed.


Looks great!

Well done on the first attempt too, what did you use and what do you think you missed?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

PumpedBanjo said:


> I took the plunge and had a crack at my first engine bay detail..
> 
> I was really happy with how it turned out, and most importantly learnt a few things about the process. I most certainly missed a few bits but I think its not bad for a first effort.


One tip to remember for next time is to polish best you can the metal pipe and the metal component that has the three pipes leading in to it just to the left of the engine, other than that it's pretty good. :thumb:


----------



## PumpedBanjo

Bellaciao said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Well done on the first attempt too, what did you use and what do you think you missed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate!

I used - 
AF Avalanche to start - just with it being so dirty. 
Megs Super Degreaser
AF Verso
Polished up the metal work as best I could with AF Mercury
AF Dressle for the dressing
AF Tripple for the paintwork and the gloss black tops of the headlights

When I finished I could see a bit of dirt further down in the bay which I'd missed, and I wanted to do a better job with the metal pipes too. 
I learnt that its probably best to take the underside bonnet fabric off before soaking it through too, but at least I learnt for next time!

When I first started wanting to step up from the standard 'guy who washes his car' to the 'aspiring detailer' AF came up on the google search and I became a bit of a fan boy (great marketing from them), hence the amount of products I already had in my arsenal. But as time has gone on, I have realised that using a mixture of companies best products brings out the best, so I'll be looking to switch it up in the future.

Although Tripple is a favourite of mine in the door shuts and over smaller hand polishing jobs.


----------



## PumpedBanjo

Soul boy 68 said:


> One tip to remember for next time is to polish best you can the metal pipe and the metal component that has the three pipes leading in to it just to the left of the engine, other than that it's pretty good. :thumb:


Cheers SB - It's certainly not an excuse but the Mrs was banging on at me to come in for my tea at this point!

It was very fiddly and I don't have the smallest of fingers to get the wire wool through - any tips on products/accessories to assist with getting behind there? Or would you say its just perseverance?


----------



## Rakti

PumpedBanjo said:


> Cheers SB - It's certainly not an excuse but the Mrs was banging on at me to come in for my tea at this point!
> 
> It was very fiddly and I don't have the smallest of fingers to get the wire wool through - any tips on products/accessories to assist with getting behind there? Or would you say its just perseverance?


Personally, can't see much wrong with the metal component with pipes. You've done a great job.

If we're going to get picky, I assume whatever is on the radiator to the left of the right hand label wouldn't come off with the products used?

From what I've read, 303 Aerospace Protectant is the go to product for spraying engine bay components post cleaning.


----------



## PumpedBanjo

Rakti said:


> Personally, can't see much wrong with the metal component with pipes. You've done a great job.
> 
> If we're going to get picky, I assume whatever is on the radiator to the left of the right hand label wouldn't come off with the products used?
> 
> From what I've read, 303 Aerospace Protectant is the go to product for spraying engine bay components post cleaning.


If its what I think you're referring to, its scratches on the plastic. 
They were there when I got the car. I might try to apply a bit more dressing to blend them in a little but, but I've not sure what else could be done with them?

303 is the next dressing I'll be using


----------



## Rakti

PumpedBanjo said:


> If its what I think you're referring to, its scratches on the plastic.
> They were there when I got the car. I might try to apply a bit more dressing to blend them in a little but, but I've not sure what else could be done with them?


If it was mine, I wouldn't feel too OCD to be doing anything about it.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly though to say what you could do with a hot air gun. As I say, I wouldn't!


----------



## pt1

Gave the motor a maintenance wash this evening ,used af avalanche snow foam, wax planet aura shampoo then dried with purestar twist towel. I got a few products today including m&k diamond seal sealant so thought i would give that a go on the bonnet.i Used m&k pure followed by diamond seal. I topped that with cloak and for wax i used pinnacle souveran.a bit o.t.t but im lookin for the best finish possible. as with all m&k products they are a pleasure to use and leave the paint very glossy, cloak especially adding amazing depth and richness to the finish. Souveran the cherry on the cake









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

pt1 said:


> Gave the motor a maintenance wash this evening ,used af avalanche snow foam, wax planet aura shampoo then dried with purestar twist towel. I got a few products today including m&k diamond seal sealant so thought i would give that a go on the bonnet.i Used m&k pure followed by diamond seal. I topped that with cloak and for wax i used pinnacle souveran.a bit o.t.t but im lookin for the best finish possible. as with all m&k products they are a pleasure to use and leave the paint very glossy, cloak especially adding amazing depth and richness to the finish. Souveran the cherry on the cake
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The dog is thinking 'how many times you coating that bonnet? A bit OTT if you ask me' :lol:


----------



## Chino

I've been putting in an hour a day or so polishing a spare inlet manifold for my 1997 Golf VR6 Highline. It's quite a time consuming job but I'm starting to see results. They're a cast, mass-produced part and they look pretty nasty 20 years down the line after oxidising etc. Started with with this (you can see where I've rubbed a little to test):



A few days in with some 60grit wet and dry and my rotary tool it's looking like this:



I think there's quite a few hours left in that! Plan is to take my time with the courser grit stuff, then step it down to around 2000grit before getting the metal polish out.


----------



## Carscope

Chino said:


> I've been putting in an hour a day or so polishing a spare inlet manifold for my 1997 Golf VR6 Highline. It's quite a time consuming job but I'm starting to see results. They're a cast, mass-produced part and they look pretty nasty 20 years down the line after oxidising etc. Started with with this (you can see where I've rubbed a little to test):
> 
> 
> 
> A few days in with some 60grit wet and dry and my rotary tool it's looking like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's quite a few hours left in that! Plan is to take my time with the courser grit stuff, then step it down to around 2000grit before getting the metal polish out.


Have you got a dremel/die grinder? Will make short work of that if you use a scotch brute pad attachment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chino

Eturty said:


> Have you got a dremel/die grinder? Will make short work of that if you use a scotch brute pad attachment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm using a Black & Decker equivalent, used a few nice little attachments to get between the veins yesterday, only got a 80grit scotch brite pad currently, but have given it a good whizz over, planning to give the larger sections a going over today to try and remove the remaining sand marks


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> The dog is thinking 'how many times you coating that bonnet? A bit OTT if you ask me'


He was waiting for his walk
"just one more coat and then we'll go walkies" 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

pt1 said:


> He was waiting for his walk
> "just one more coat and then we'll go walkies"
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It does look beaut though buddy, extremely glossy/wet.

Love it!


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> It does look beaut though buddy, extremely glossy/wet.
> 
> Love it!


Thanks,i like playing around with all the products i have...... Im already thinking about what my next combo will be 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

I cleaned the shower and put 2 different waxes on the glass screens to see how well they last. I often test LSP's in the shower, it seems to accelerate the durability tests.


----------



## nbray67

Just a shout out to Prima Banana Gloss.

Soooooo easy to use with a great finish and lustre.

Wipe over with ONR to clean the surface dust then literally 20mins to apply and remove the PBG in direct sunlight with zero grab on removal.

Love the stuff.










Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Cleaning of the Covid dust and finally tried bead maker, got to say I love it so slick. Also tried brake buster also brilliant as it doesn't rust out the discs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88

Quick wash today to remove dust and a few splattered flies. 
It only had about 2 maybe 3 drives since last washing.

Nice beading to finish up too 





































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Eturty said:


> Cleaning of the Covid dust and finally tried bead maker, got to say I love it so slick. Also tried brake buster also brilliant as it doesn't rust out the discs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Value for money?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Bellaciao said:


> Value for money?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I think its well priced, no more than any of the other brands really.

And at 10:1 on the wheel cleaner is very good


----------



## atbalfour

That was one dusty bonnet Eturty!


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> That was one dusty bonnet Eturty!


Its weird, every since coating the car i the water beads so tightly that is doesn't sheet off, living on farm means the wind blows up a ton of dirt on the car, so end up with really dirty water spots all over. I'm hoping the application of bead maker will help.


----------



## Shiny

Rattlecanned my stone chipped front lip the other day, put the car back together, been sat for while and needed a new battery, gave it a quarantined ONR wash in the garage, wiped down with the ol' BSDV7 mix, then brought it out if lockdown for a trip to the office.


----------



## Carscope

Shiny said:


> Rattlecanned my stone chipped front lip the other day, put the car back together, been sat for while and needed a new battery, gave it a quarantined ONR wash in the garage, wiped down with the ol' BSDV7 mix, then brought it out if lockdown for a trip to the office.


Something about those accords they are so cool, rare as rocking horse s*** as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny

Aye, according to https://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/vehicle/honda_accord_type-r , 323 on the road and 476 Sorn (or sat rotting away) as of the end of 2019. There's a handful of LHDs in Europe but that's the lot.

Nice little review on Evo the other day - https://www.evo.co.uk/honda/accord/202609/honda-accord-type-r-review-history-prices-and-specs


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Quick maintenance wash of the other half’s mini. First time since I finished it with Bouncers D&D Si about 4 weeks ago. That stuff holds up well! It doesn’t seem to get much love on here, but dust and light dirt came straight off and beading like crazy. Good stuff!


----------



## Cumbriadetail

Took all wheels off and wheel arch liners and cleaned, decontaminated and treated with anti rust spray.


----------



## jonny2773

Wet sanded another panel today. Thats the passenger side done and not looking too bad considering I had no detailing experience 2 months ago.

The process was wet sanded with 2000, 3000, 5000 wet n dry, polish with Scholl S20 on a Purple spider pad, glazed with Poorboys black hole on a black Hex logic and then finished with Bilt Hamber Doublespeed wax & Megs Ceramic Detailer.


----------



## planehazza

I wish I'd taken before and during pictures, but I never thought to do so. The girlfriends car was disgusting. It has never been washed by her in the 7 years she's had it since new. It has been through the automated machines a handful of times and a quick sponge hell wash at the dealers. So yeah, the the layered on dirt, grime, and film was thick and tough...

*Wheels*:
Plastic wheel trim and tyres scrubbed with autoglym wheel cleaner and a stiff brush. Arches scrubbed with a medium EZ brush

*Pre wash/Wash*:
Blasted with the pressure washer to remove any loose dirt. Auto Finesse Citrus Power, thinned with a bit of water to make it go further over the whole car. This only helped a bit. Didn't have any TFR or APC so used some household flash APC mixed with water.

2BM top to bottom with BH auto wash and a spritz of citrus power in the dirty places. This was the toughest wash I've ever had to do.

*Decontamination*:
Almost a full litre of ObliTARate to get rid of the many tar spots. The roof was covered in black spots, most of which I still don't know what it exactly was. Some of them reacted with neither ObliTARate or Korrosol.

Car then sprayed with Korrosol, again, almost a full litre used it was that bad. Enjoy this 40s clip of the bleeding all over the car.






In the end, to fully decontaminate the car, I did two passes of tar remover and fallout remover, each product being wiped, and brutally scrubbed to remove many of the spots. If I told you how many rules I broke to 'fix' the roof I'd probably be perma-banned from DW. I had no intention of doing any paint correction. I don't own a polisher machine and I was not prepared to hand polish it; the car was white, and the car being 'clean' alone was beyond anything she would have bothered with. It's not entering competition so the swirls can stay.

Finally, every inch of the car was clayed. Just used squirt of BH auto wash in in some water spritzed over the panel as I worked. You know how claying works...

So if you're not winching already, now you will. Now that the car was contaminate free, I _should_ have wiped it down with IPA and done paint correction. Instead, I just give it a quick single bucket wash to remove any left over products or clay residue. As I say, I had no intention of hospitalising myself by hand polishing a stained, oxidised, swirl covered car when she literally does not give a sh!t about it ha. Instead, I skipped IPA wipe down, skipped pre wax cleanser, and simply dried it and went straight into waxing it panel by panel.

*Trim*:
All black plastic trim, tyres, and wiper stalks were dressed with some chemical guys trim gel

*Glass*:
Glass 'polished' inside and out with autoglym glass polish. Just used a white hand polish pad with said glass polish and went at it. Being an autoglym polish product, it's very dustym but it's currently my favourite glass cleaner. Fast Glass etc is good but I struggle to get a streak free finish. AG's Glass polish probably isn't meant to be a raw cleaner, but it works well and doesn't leave any smears or marks.

Engine bay had a quick spruce up even.

I really wish I'd taken some before shots, as it really was seriously neglected. I started this last weekend and have worked several hours each night until finally finishing a couple of hours ago. I estimate 20 hours of work! And then, the battery had died, so had to take that out, plug into my PL8 charger (a brilliant multi chemistry battery charger for the RC model world) and back in.


----------



## macca666

Amongst other things tidied up the tailpipes on the mx5









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

No before photos as the car wasn't overly dirty. Just a quick maintenance wash so foamed, rinsed, wheels cleaned with some Autoglanz Hoops with Rebound for the tyres. Car was then washed with Carpro reset & then dried using autoglanz smooth velvet as a drying aid.



















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

jonny2773 said:


> Wet sanded another panel today. Thats the passenger side done and not looking too bad considering I had no detailing experience 2 months ago.
> 
> The process was wet sanded with 2000, 3000, 5000 wet n dry, polish with Scholl S20 on a Purple spider pad, glazed with Poorboys black hole on a black Hex logic and then finished with Bilt Hamber Doublespeed wax & Megs Ceramic Detailer.


Superb 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAXI-MILAN




----------



## Jack R

Washed the fleet :thumb:


----------



## Itstony

Jack R said:


> Washed the fleet :thumb:
> 
> That is the perfect light for taking pics of the cars after work, early evening or overcast and they do look the very best then, darker the better. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## DaveNewt0n

Furloughed and finished off a mates 10 year old 100,000k Honda


----------



## Steveom2

DaveNewt0n said:


> Furloughed and finished off a mates 10 year old Honda
> 
> https://ibb.co/Gcv946b
> 
> https://ibb.co/swKhpw5


Looks like new 👌


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Cracking Dave. Welcome to the forum btw. :thumb:


----------



## robwils

Summer wheels cleaned and exo applied.
Used my Poka wheel stand for first time, made a huge difference (no aching back) :lol:


----------



## Bellaciao

robwils said:


> Summer wheels cleaned and exo applied.
> 
> Used my Poka wheel stand for first time, made a huge difference (no aching back)


Oh you must be hurting the day pal 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

DaveNewt0n said:


> Furloughed and finished off a mates 10 year old 100,000k Honda


Impressive that the tyre brand, Nexen, can be seen from that photo. Great work!


----------



## pina07

Hi, finished a 5day polishing bender on this and ended up with a bad back and rist lol
Regards Paul












































Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

Windows deep cleaned and 5 layers of coating on, spent more time waiting between coats than actually doing anything.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did my Mum and Dads car for them. It's only a few years old and low mileage but was quite contaminated so was snow foamed, washed, clayed, panel wiped then a coat of Wowo's crystal sealant followed by soft 99 water block. Black trim coated in tac systems moonlight.

Wheels sealed with crystal sealant and tyres done with gyeon tyre express. Windows polished and sealed and the interior hoovered and dressed with odk cabin.

Luckily it was largely cloudy until the last 20 minutes.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

Decided to have the wheels off and have a bit of a deeper clean.

Cleaned and sealed the wheels, scrubbed and coated the arch liners with AG Viynl and Rubber care then cleaned and wire brushed the brake calipers ready for painting.


----------



## nbray67

*R222 - Now I see why it's highly regarded.*

The X3 wasn't really dirty but had acquired some dead bugs and a layer of dust so I gave it a different coating today R222 and I'm well impressed.

Snow foamed with WP 8 Below via my new Detailedonline V2 foam lance, well impressed with this setup up. 70ml of WP8B into the 800ml lance, filled with warm water and I've used approx 200ml of product to coat the X3 with a nice thick coat of WP8B. This stuff clings really well to say the car is coated.

2bm wash with my CG Bear Claw, impressed by this beauty also as it holds a load of shampoo/water product and glides over the paint.

Dried off and left til today for a quick cleanse with M+K Pure before applying the R222 to all the panels except the roof as I wanted to try the Megs Liquid Ceramic Wax on here.

I did pick up some MF gloves for £4 from Asda as I hate to touch the paint acidentally when waxing, especially the roof and bonnet as I literally have to lean across and steady myself when apply/removing waxes.

Weapons of choice today - Pure and R222










MF Gloves -



















All my pics look the same as I always have the car on the drive so I'm ltd on the angles etc.....but I must say, this R222 certainly adds some proper gloss and deep shine to the X3 that the pics don't it justice for.


----------



## MBRuss

Blackpaint said:


> Windows deep cleaned and 5 layers of coating on, spent more time waiting between coats than actually doing anything.


5 layers?!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> The X3 wasn't really dirty but had acquired some dead bugs and a layer of dust so I gave it a different coating today R222 and I'm well impressed.
> 
> Snow foamed with WP 8 Below via my new Detailedonline V2 foam lance, well impressed with this setup up. 70ml of WP8B into the 800ml lance, filled with warm water and I've used approx 200ml of product to coat the X3 with a nice thick coat of WP8B. This stuff clings really well to say the car is coated.
> 
> 2bm wash with my CG Bear Claw, impressed by this beauty also as it holds a load of shampoo/water product and glides over the paint.
> 
> Dried off and left til today for a quick cleanse with M+K Pure before applying the R222 to all the panels except the roof as I wanted to try the Megs Liquid Ceramic Wax on here.
> 
> I did pick up some MF gloves for £4 from Asda as I hate to touch the paint acidentally when waxing, especially the roof and bonnet as I literally have to lean across and steady myself when apply/removing waxes.
> 
> Weapons of choice today - Pure and R222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MF Gloves -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All my pics look the same as I always have the car on the drive so I'm ltd on the angles etc.....but I must say, this R222 certainly adds some proper gloss and deep shine to the X3 that the pics don't it justice for.


R222 is brilliant, especially on silver  pure is a great base

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

pt1 said:


> R222 is brilliant, especially on silver  pure is a great base
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yep, great combo and so glad I opted for this. Sub £40 delivered to me is an excellent purchase.

My only gripe with it was that the wax spun in the pot as I tried to apply a 1/4 turn on my wax puck to load it.

Ended up just swiping the puck across the top of the wax, 1st world problems hey? :lol:


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> Yep, great combo and so glad I opted for this. Sub £40 delivered to me is an excellent purchase.
> 
> My only gripe with it was that the wax spun in the pot as I tried to apply a 1/4 turn on my wax puck to load it.
> 
> Ended up just swiping the puck across the top of the wax, 1st world problems hey?


Yep  It spreads and removes beautifully so we'll let it off

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveraptor660

Here is one that has gone on over a few days for me excuse the poor pic but we wasent allowed to take full pics of it until the colour change had been released







But we able to take them once all set up







Sorry if the pics are not posted correct I'm still adjusting to all this technology

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techman56

Did the engine bay. Didn't get a gloss finish at all. Think should have spent more time cleaning.

Used AF Verso and detailing brush. Aerospace 303 to finish.

Bit disappointed.









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

*Unplanned full polish. Fri/Sat.*

Had some really weird roof panel, rear arches, boot marking thinking it was the usual red rain. Unable to identify what it was, wouldn't move with decon and washing. In the strong Sunlight saw a really small haze patch centre D/D from W&D spot removing prior to recent correction. Sun shows it all as usual.
Hit the patch on the door, came up good in two mins ...... but ....
That was it, decision to go for a one stage polish ..... all over(your fired). There was micro marring too, so..
Full wipe down with Iso 70/30. Followed by KC sil to prepare.
Rupes Keramik, yellow pads, LHR75 & 15.
Another wipe down wit KC sil and two coats Rupes P808 sealant.
No before pics, just a few snaps after. All marks gone and back to decent.
Tarts bath on the wheels, KC Vb spray up scrub tyres. Shampoo solution spray, rinse & dry wheels. Gtech T1 and QD wheels.


----------



## CharliesTTS

2 day detail










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

Cleaned the interior of the Merc, including the glass.


I hate glass.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Wife's 14yr old Mini.
Exterior plastics coated with Gtechniq C4.
Engine bay general scrub and wipe with APC.
Bay plastics and all rubbers treated with AG rubber and vinyl dressing.
Wheels coated with Gtechniq C5 (faces only...tan out of time)
Tyres AG instant tyre dressing.
Interior just damp MF wipe down.
Mats jetwashed
Exhaust Meguirs Metal Polysh
Body Tac Systems Clay Cloth then TW Hydrophobic Spray Sealant.
Door shuts AG SRP

































































Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Daughter was pestering me to clean her car so I agreed only if she helped. Was covered in dust and tree sap where she insists in parking under trees.

Got her cleaning the wheels which she didnt like. Snow foamed which she did. Washed and interior was hoovered and glass cleaned. I added a coat of soft 99 water block to top up the protection.








































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JARS

A few jobs ticked off as completed on my car recently, which was nice given the amount of work I have done for other people since lockdown began :lol:

Anyone who has owned a MK1 Fabia vRS will testify to how much of a PITA the seats are to keep clean :wall: Every 12 to 18 months I remove everything and give her a good scrub


----------



## garage_dweller

Took the rear wheels off the Swift to fit a set of Suzuki mud flaps, cleaned the wheel arch area and painted the hubs while I was at it. I'd like to sort the unsightly surface rust on the suspension arms at some point.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Gave my girlfriends Alfa some overdue attention at the weekend after her hounding me for a few weeks to spruce it up.

Basic Maintenance wash with a decon on the alloys. Paintwork was given a loft by cleansing & filling with BH cleanser polish followed with a layer of Wowo's Contact 121. All exterior plastics dressed, tyres dressed, exhaust tips polished/protected & glass cleaned. Must admit I love the paint on this Alfa.









































































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the wifes little Suzuki Swift its first clean since late April when I did a full session on it.



















































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Gave the work van a quick wash as was letting the cars down. DetailedOnline foam, Dragon Claw shampoo and then Autoglym Polar Seal. 40 minutes later and looking much better than before


----------



## budgetplan1

Tried to get all 4 cars washed tonite, came up 1 short. There's always tomorrow.










Decisions, decisions, decisions...









Last one, Cayman will have to wait.









Did squeeze in some time to clean the pool too...multitasking!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Kenan said:


> Gave the work van a quick wash as was letting the cars down. DetailedOnline foam, Dragon Claw shampoo and then Autoglym Polar Seal. 40 minutes later and looking much better than before.


Massively different the to clapped out yellow buses I used to drive around in. Nice colour, nice job.


----------



## nbray67

budgetplan1 said:


> Tried to get all 4 cars washed tonite, came up 1 short. There's always tomorrow.
> 
> Did squeeze in some time to clean the pool too...multitasking!


You had to drop in the pool shot at the end didn't you!! 

Bloomin' Yanks hey??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nick-ST

nbray67 said:


> You had to drop in the pool shot at the end didn't you!!
> 
> Bloomin' Yanks hey??? :lol::lol::lol:


It so isn't fair how their houses are all huge with massive driveways and swimming pools


----------



## Carscope

Nick-ST said:


> It so isn't fair how their houses are all huge with massive driveways and swimming pools


Still wanna cry that a standard garage in the states is a double 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Full interior clean today. I've had my drivers seat taken away to fix a ripped bolster - so whilst it was out, I've pulled the passenger seat out and got on with the carpets.

Full APC and AF Total to clean and I have tried gtechniq I1 to seal them all



I also used Angelwax AnGel on all the interior plastics. First use and was pretty easy but durability will be the key now

After


Whilst the seats were out - I took advantage of the space to clean the headlining with AF Total - I love this stuff and need a 5L drum of it. I have had the car for years but never got round to this. The previous owner was a smoker

Headliner halfway through





And a before and after on the worst bit...





Very satisfying! Will do a before and after on the leather repair when it comes back


----------



## zoid9969

Finally got around to taking off the winter tyres, which I would have done in March but for Covid-19. I've only used the car a couple of times since mid-March but every time i walked past, I could see how dirty the wheels were, so I took them off, put the summer set on and cleaned the winters with some Q2M Iron and Bilberry.

I noticed a lot of chips on the face of a few of the wheels, which is annoying, as I only bought them in October. The make is "Mak" - they look good, but I'm not impressed with the durability.


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick wash with Adams shampoo then used KC fse, definitely my new favourite product, works well on black and smells nice too










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

BrummyPete said:


> Quick wash with Adams shampoo then used KC fse, definitely my new favourite product, works well on black and smells nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Looking really good mate :thumb:

Wife's got a black car coming (hopefully at some point !!). One for me to look for - where did you buy the KC from ?


----------



## Andy from Sandy

It was raining when I finished yesterday but I used Autoglym SRP for the first time and I have to say it puts a nice shine on the car.

I washed and clayed first.


----------



## BrummyPete

Andyblue said:


> Looking really good mate :thumb:
> 
> Wife's got a black car coming (hopefully at some point !!). One for me to look for - where did you buy the KC from ?


Cheers mate, bought from Slims, mate and me decided to out an order in to get the free delivery, ended up spending way over lol, must admit was very Impressed with it

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Andy from Sandy said:


> It was raining when I finished yesterday but I used Autoglym SRP for the first time and I have to say it puts a nice shine on the car.


SRO is such a classic, always impressed when I use it.


----------



## pt1

BrummyPete said:


> Quick wash with Adams shampoo then used KC fse, definitely my new favourite product, works well on black and smells nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Just got kc fse, its very similar to their quick and shine,even smell the same but the fse is on steriods  quick and shine can be used on the interior too so a handy product. Im liking these KC products

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

pt1 said:


> Just got kc fse, its very similar to their quick and shine,even smell the same but the fse is on steriods  quick and shine can be used on the interior too so a handy product. Im liking these KC products
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's handy to know, i seem to be stocking up on KC products as I bought their Polish and pad combos a few months ago

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Washed and dried the Clio before a quick trip into work this morning to dry off the discs. Bear in mind it's 16 years old. Full decon and clay followed by SRP and EGP a couple of months ago.


----------



## Kenan

Put some Soft99 Fusso on the left and Fireball Fusion on the right of my wifes car bonnet. Currently curing outside, hoping the rain stays off till tomorrow like forecast. 

Was watching some wax review videos on YouTube last night and made me want to dig out the Fireball Fusion.


----------



## Blackpaint

Girlfriends car got a good going over. Hasn’t seen much love recently and was quite the day. Going to stick a proper thread up later.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Blackpaint said:


> Girlfriends car got a good going over. Hasn't seen much love recently and was quite the day. Going to stick a proper thread up later.


Well you might get a good going over later as a thank you 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the motor a onr wash as it was only dusty









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

Lexus-is250 said:


> Well you might get a good going over later as a thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


That may or may not have been the end goal :devil: I did mention earlier that she would be on polishing duties tonight!


----------



## Carscope

pt1 said:


> Gave the motor a onr wash as it was only dusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk












Funnily enough so did I! I'm still on the fence with ONR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Eturty said:


> Funnily enough so did I! I'm still on the fence with ONR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its brilliant if used properly, not for a full on wash, getting in all the intricate awkward places etc but for a quick wash when its just dusty i really like it. I have been using it years and haven't seen any noticeable damage inflicted. The bmw is looking nice 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G

Tried a couple of new products today.

TACS System Mystic Bubble Shampoo. Really impressed. Great cleaning power using cold water and very concentrated (40ml to 20l). Very slick and smelt of bubblegum. Supposed to be as good as CP Reset but cheaper.

Next up was Kamikazi Overcoat. Really impressive, especially as I just used it as a basic standalone product. My car is my daily so hasn't been decontaminated, corrected or ceramic coated etc. Overcoat has certainly added gloss and looks to have filled minor imperfections too. Excited to see the self cleaning abilities. Not cheap (£68 for 250ml) but a little goes a long way.

s**t camera so unfortunately the picture quality isnt the best.










Not bad for a 11 year old car that's worth 50p lol


----------



## pt1

Al_G said:


> Tried a couple of new products today.
> 
> TACS System Mystic Bubble Shampoo. Really impressed. Great cleaning power using cold water and very concentrated (40ml to 20l). Very slick and smelt of bubblegum. Supposed to be as good as CP Reset but cheaper.
> 
> Next up was Kamikazi Overcoat. Really impressive, especially as I just used it as a basic standalone product. My car is my daily so hasn't been decontaminated, corrected or ceramic coated etc. Overcoat has certainly added gloss and looks to have filled minor imperfections too. Excited to see the self cleaning abilities. Not cheap (£68 for 250ml) but a little goes a long way.
> 
> s**t camera so unfortunately the picture quality isnt the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a 11 year old car that's worth 50p lol


Fn2? Looks nice pal

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G

pt1 said:


> Fn2? Looks nice pal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes mate. Such great cars for the money. Like an old school hatch.


----------



## Carscope

Al_G said:


> Yes mate. Such great cars for the money. Like an old school hatch.


Looking at picking one up as a daily do you recommend it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G

Eturty said:


> Looking at picking one up as a daily do you recommend it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends what you're after. If you like the feel of old school hot hatches then definitely.

The ride is very hard and they're not particularly quick but the power is very usable on the road and for what it is it handles brilliantly. They're also bullet proof and provided they're serviced religiously they will last forever.

The ride in my S2000 is far more forgiving lol.

For the money they're brilliant. I'be had mine for 2 years now.


----------



## Carscope

Al_G said:


> Depends what you're after. If you like the feel of old school hot hatches then definitely.
> 
> The ride is very hard and they're not particularly quick but the power is very usable on the road and for what it is it handles brilliantly. They're also bullet proof and provided they're serviced religiously they will last forever.
> 
> The ride in my S2000 is far more forgiving lol.
> 
> For the money they're brilliant. I'be had mine for 2 years now.


It's coming time to sell off my 135i as my distance to work is increasing and I'm needing to save more for a house so I'm looking for something relatively quick, fun but most importantly reliable. Was looking at an EP3 but they getting harder and harder to find in good nick where as the fn2 is probably as low as it can be now. I'll keep my eye out for one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Al_G said:


> Tried a couple of new products today.
> 
> TACS System Mystic Bubble Shampoo. Really impressed. Great cleaning power using cold water and very concentrated (40ml to 20l). Very slick and smelt of bubblegum. Supposed to be as good as CP Reset but cheaper.
> 
> Next up was Kamikazi Overcoat. Really impressive, especially as I just used it as a basic standalone product. My car is my daily so hasn't been decontaminated, corrected or ceramic coated etc. Overcoat has certainly added gloss and looks to have filled minor imperfections too. Excited to see the self cleaning abilities. Not cheap (£68 for 250ml) but a little goes a long way.
> 
> s**t camera so unfortunately the picture quality isnt the best.
> 
> Not bad for a 11 year old car that's worth 50p lol


Two top top products. Mystic Bubble is ludicrously slick and is very economical. KK Overcoat is not as economical but as far as self cleaning coating toppers go it's unmatched, like most of the stuff Kamikaze make... just wait until it rains.


----------



## pt1

Al_G said:


> Depends what you're after. If you like the feel of old school hot hatches then definitely.
> 
> The ride is very hard and they're not particularly quick but the power is very usable on the road and for what it is it handles brilliantly. They're also bullet proof and provided they're serviced religiously they will last forever.
> 
> The ride in my S2000 is far more forgiving lol.
> 
> For the money they're brilliant. I'be had mine for 2 years now.


I sold my fn2 a few month ago due to a growing family,they really are brilliant cars, i had mine over 6 years, i dont think it ever went wrong

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Al_G

atbalfour said:


> Two top top products. Mystic Bubble is ludicrously slick and is very economical. KK Overcoat is not as economical but as far as self cleaning coating toppers go it's unmatched, like most of the stuff Kamikaze make... just wait until it rains.


Yes, bought on your recommendation 

Interested to see how I get on with Overcoat and durability. anything over 2 months will be perfect...

Its actually be laid down on top of C2V3 as I didn't have time to remove it lol.


----------



## Kenan

Kenan said:


> Put some Soft99 Fusso on the left and Fireball Fusion on the right of my wifes car bonnet. Currently curing outside, hoping the rain stays off till tomorrow like forecast.
> 
> Was watching some wax review videos on YouTube last night and made me want to dig out the Fireball Fusion.


Rain turned up before Fusion had time to fully cure but seems to be beading ok.


----------



## atbalfour

Kenan said:


> Rain turned up before Fusion had time to fully cure but seems to be beading ok.


Looks great! Love those little micro beads.


----------



## Blackpaint

Today was a shed day, got a whole load of stuff organised. Got my Pressure washer and vac mounted onto the walls out of the way and gave the carpet a clean with some APC, drill brush and a wet vac. Got my bigger wheel brushes hung up out of the way too (Don't worry, they aren't touching the wood at the back)


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jcooper5083

Blackpaint said:


> Today was a shed day, got a whole load of stuff organised. Got my Pressure washer and vac mounted onto the walls out of the way and gave the carpet a clean with some APC, drill brush and a wet vac. Got my bigger wheel brushes hung up out of the way too (Don't worry, they aren't touching the wood at the back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice work - clean and tidy


----------



## uruk hai

Treated the front seats with GTechniq I1, got far too carried away and used about 300ml on just the fronts. 

Covered the some of the interior to keep it dry !


----------



## Ctreanor13

Just a "Quick" detail for a work friend before going up for sale. 2012 Insignia VX Line. Washed with 8 Below, Autowash, TARDIS and Red 7. Ran over with SRP and BSD after. Engine bay done with No Nonsense Degreaser (very impressed).

Far from perfect and probably very amateur compared to the standards on here but I only had 4/5 hours and that included the interior.


----------



## rob267

Decided to clean the engine bay. Happy enough with the results.























Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackpaint

Not a car.. but I spent about 3 hours today pressure washing someone’s patio & pat for them. Cash I got in return covered what I paid for the new pressure washer a few weeks ago so I’m chuffed with that!


----------



## Carscope

Ctreanor13 said:


> Just a "Quick" detail for a work friend before going up for sale. 2012 Insignia VX Line. Washed with 8 Below, Autowash, TARDIS and Red 7. Ran over with SRP and BSD after. Engine bay done with No Nonsense Degreaser (very impressed).
> 
> Far from perfect and probably very amateur compared to the standards on here but I only had 4/5 hours and that included the interior.


Insignia's have aged well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Gave my focus a clean. It really needed it..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

15 yr old tips polished.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

HEADPHONES said:


> 15 yr old tips polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Looks pretty legit what did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Cookies said:


> Gave my focus a clean. It really needed it..
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I've always hankered over a Mk1 Focus. Hated the styling of Mk2 (really just a facelift if I remember rightly).

What's yours Cookies?


----------



## AnthonyUK

I just bought a 2006 Audi A3 2.0 TDI for my daughter as a runaround.
It had good services history and generally tidy but man was it filthy.
Not manky filthy but just like it had only seen a carwash once a year.

The roof was matt.










Engine bay had probably never been cleaned.










Only had a few hours to tackle the worst of it.
Lake country heavy cut pad and Meguires UC is all I had available.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Eturty said:


> Looks pretty legit what did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wash weekly.

Then Meguirs Metal Polysh with a MF.
Literally just 60 seconds every couple of months to keep on top.


----------



## Kev.O

I sent 3 hours cleaning my Neighbours Captur this afternoon. I know she’s going to take good care of the car as she really looks after it, she just hasn’t had the opportunity to wash it recently. The car is a little over a year old and is only used to pop to the shops and her mums on the odd occasion so the paintwork was in surprisingly good condition. 

Using the 2BM washed, decontaminated the paintwork then using SRP gave it a polish and spray wax. Managed to use the Gyeon Q2 that I recently purchased which I’m really happy with (need to change the pump top as it goes everywhere). 

Had time to do the interior using GTechniq I2 anti bacterial spray as well as using my trusty Henry. 

By the time I finished the sun had gone down. I have to say this is a great colour and really came up well. 

Sorry no before photos as this started off as a quick wash, though my wife did take a photo of me and my little helper:


----------



## Carscope

HEADPHONES said:


> Wash weekly.
> 
> Then Meguirs Metal Polysh with a MF.
> Literally just 60 seconds every couple of months to keep on top.


Top man keep on it, no matter the car you should be proud of it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev.O




----------



## Rakti

Kev.O said:


> Captur


That has a surprisingly nice looking interior. The light and dark work well together.


----------



## Kev.O

Rakti said:


> That has a surprisingly nice looking interior. The light and dark work well together.


I agree, I was pleasantly surprised by the entire car. It's a real nice car even the floor mats were nice and thick as opposed to the cheap material we are used to seeing these days.


----------



## Cookies

Rakti said:


> I've always hankered over a Mk1 Focus. Hated the styling of Mk2 (really just a facelift if I remember rightly).
> 
> What's yours Cookies?


It's a 2004 1.8 tdci edge. It's my third, after an 03 tddi 5dr Zetec, and a 3 door tdci edge. They're a great car, and nothing is expensive to repair. Just pick one up that doesnt have too much rust around the rear end, as that can kill them. This one was garages for most of its life, having been owned by an RAF officer, and then a GP.

Here are my previous two.


















Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Cookies said:


> It's a 2004 1.8 tdci edge. It's my third, after an 03 tddi 5dr Zetec, and a 3 door tdci edge. They're a great car, and nothing is expensive to repair. Just pick one up that doesnt have too much rust around the rear end, as that can kill them. This one was garages for most of its life, having been owned by an RAF officer, and then a GP.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting Cookies

Know anything about the petrol versions? Was thinking about a 1.8 maybe. Is the 1.6 a bit underpowered? My girfriend's ex-neighbour used to have a metallic grey 2.0 Ghia; lovely colour.


----------



## alfajim

Kev.O said:


> I agree, I was pleasantly surprised by the entire car. It's a real nice car even the floor mats were nice and thick as opposed to the cheap material we are used to seeing these days.


nice looking car and a great job


----------



## Kenan

So Iv just washed my car with new products, car wasent that dirty so can't comment on cleaning ability. 

Juicy Details Wipeout Snowfoam, smells amazing and foams well. 

Adams Car Shampoo, as good as I hoped it would be. Left it go dry on the car in the sun and ringed off no issues. 

Then I used my Di vessel for the first time, rinsing took longer than I hoped but I was faffing and had the pressure low due to some leaks (work in progress) 

Then I towel dryer half the car with the DetailedOnline drying towel, wanted the leave the other half to air dry to see how well the vi vessel worked. The towel picked up the water well but it is only one sided, this isn't mentioned on their website. I have a double sided towel and I find it easier to use than this one. First time Iv found a DetailedOnline product to not deliver.


----------



## shine247

Oil change, air filter and a quick clean. Looking quite nice for it's age. Dressed with TW 2001 SP and Tech Wax 2 FOR LSP.


----------



## Odysseus

Lazy detailing today. Both cars were basically clean but rain and dust had left them looking a bit sub par. Out came the quick detailing and a few microfibres and this was the outcome.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250




----------



## Commander2874

New alloys were given a panel wipe and coated with ceramic pro wheels and caliper coating a few days ago.

Given a layer of Gyeon Cure before i have them fitted next week

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

APC'd the Volvo v70s nooks and crannies.. every seam ad window decontaminated of grime, gunk, green growth
then followe dup quick wash whcih left water marks

really tested SONX BSD by rinsing the car and removing the whole cars water marks - did a great job and left shine behind.

Crappy Simoniz Original wax underneath not really giving the car a nice gloss atm, but it was a panic apply after compound and polish realising i had no decent waxes in that i wanted to use (well, i had plenty of megs mirri paste, srp, fusso.. etc but they all fill the chips with white crud, at least the simoniz was clear.

ORders the Scholls W6 glaze wax, that'll go on next.


----------



## SunnyBoi

Dug my spare muffler out of the shed for a cleanup today.

Before



















After
























Best part of this was I did not use any kind of abrasive, be it steel wool or any power tools. It took a long time but the original finish has been retained 100%


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash followed up with Anachem Hybrid.























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash, topped with anachem hybrid again. Also corrected a scratch on the back bumper, my dog miss timed his jump into the boot 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash, topped with anachem hybrid again. Also corrected a scratch on the back bumper, my dog miss timed his jump into the boot
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's why I have one of those chrome bumper protectors on mine. Ended up buying a fold up ramp as well now as they are getting older

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Spent the last two days making my "new to me" Golf GTi look and smell considerably better inside using Gtechniq Tri Clean. Not used it before as am a Surfex fan, but really nice product to work with, not too harsh and it really does seem to anti-bac well (from the odour reduction anyway!). Leaves a really nice tea tree type scent behind. It is now firmly in my arsenal :thumb:


----------



## ZTChris

I have a terrible problem with dust at work, the car is completely coated after 1 day. I previously used FK Final body shine without success on a previous car, but tried it again on the Cupra. Its working! Far less dust this time and lovely wet shine.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Amazing (but no shock to us here) that a dealer is happy to prep a car with pipes looking like this! 20 minutes and they look a tad better.......
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nothing, it's been bouncing down virtually all day...

You get a break in the weather, bit of blue sky, turn round and it's lashing it down again


----------



## atbalfour

In between the showers managed to give the interior of both cars their quarterly deep clean.


----------



## 66Cobra

Decided to wash the van.
wheels first then it lashed it down. ( P**S wet through ) Then sun came out so started the body and again lashed it down. ( P**S wet through )

Finally got it all finished and yes you have guessed it it P***ed it down.

Well at least she's clean.....:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37

Detailed the interior of the newly acquired 2012 Fiesta with just 9,000 miles on the clock 

Got bored, so decided to detail the keys....:lol: In my OCD defence, I don't know what filthy skank owned it before me


----------



## CharliesTTS

Coated my refurbished alloys with Platinum Wheels










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

CharliesTTS said:


> Coated my refurbished alloys with Platinum Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely colour! What colour is it?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Thanks Lexus! Nothing fancy just satin black! :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

The paint was wearing off my steering wheel on the flat bottom part. So I wrapped it, it's rough but calms my OCD a little. Think I'll get it painted going forward.


----------



## Andyblue

CharliesTTS said:


> Coated my refurbished alloys with Platinum Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good mate - what did you use / buy from ?

Did it add any gloss to the wheels as they're a satin finish ?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## CharliesTTS

Thanks Andy!

I used Carbon Collective platinum wheels..very easy to use but it didn’t add anything of notice (it doesn’t claim to either).

Purchased from Clean and Shiny. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Kenan said:


> The paint was wearing off my steering wheel on the flat bottom part. So I wrapped it, it's rough but calms my OCD a little. Think I'll get it painted going forward.


You did a pretty good job


----------



## nbray67

CharliesTTS said:


> Coated my refurbished alloys with Platinum Wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a lovely sealant indeed Charlie.

Wheels look beaut!


----------



## Andyblue

CharliesTTS said:


> Thanks Andy!
> 
> I used Carbon Collective platinum wheels..very easy to use but it didn't add anything of notice (it doesn't claim to either).
> 
> Purchased from Clean and Shiny. :thumb:





nbray67 said:


> It's a lovely sealant indeed Charlie.!


Cheers mate.

Is it easy to apply ? Does it take long to cure etc ? Can it be applied on the car ?


----------



## CharliesTTS

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> Is it easy to apply ? Does it take long to cure etc ? Can it be applied on the car ?


Really easy to apply m8..not sure you could get full coverage while the wheels are on though?

They recommend 2 coats with at least 2 hours in between and not to wash for 7 days - perfect for my situation as the wheels aren't going on the car until the end of the week! :thumb:


----------



## mangove21

My dad's van had an automatic gate close on it last week but managed to get most of it out apart from the dents and few deeper scratches but hopefully I'll be able to touch them up and maybe wet sand and polish.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

I had Gtechniq CS Ultra and 2 coats of Exo V4 applied to my car about 3 weeks ago under warranty (previous coating had failed due to a 'defective batch').

Exo V4 is a lovely looking top coat, one of the few products I've seen to give a darkening effect and the paint is left smooth as glass. That said, it doesn't give the super tight uniform beads that I crave and the water run-off is average.

Unwilling to compromise, I gave the car an IPA wipedown and applied a single coat of Cancoat. 

No drop in slickness, no noticeable difference in gloss but I'll get that crazy beading I love. Plenty of hydrophobic products in my shed, but I've found Cancoat in particular to be very very durable and resistant of the alkaline snow foam I use, whereas some others can be a bit fragile.

Nice to have piece of mind knowing that a product I trust is the one taking the beating. Layering isn't everyone's thing, my mate has given me a bit of flack for using a £35 spray ceramic over a full-blooded coating but it's a pretty formidable combo and does everything I want it to.


----------



## alfajim

Off work this week, so did the neighbors VW, the old fella over the roads Volvo and my alfa.


http://imgur.com/9fHwftp

Didn't get a pic of the Volvo
TW dry and shine (the blue bottle) on the VW, sonax spray and seal on the Alfa


----------



## percymon

Having seen a few posts in the projects thread concerning dirt trapped behind wheelarch liners I booked two days holiday and thought I'd better investigate my own; a job I've sort of put off for a year or so. The few small rust spots on the leading edge of the sills (all down to stones/debris thrown off the front wheels) also meant it was time to investigate, last thing I needed was mud build up behind the visible metal areas  . Whilst I do tend to clean the arches pretty well during routine wash you obviously can't get behind wheelarch liners. So drivers side front first, a combination of 12 torx screws and plastic headed hex nuts hold the two sections of liner in place, nothing too tricky (just time consuming).

Liners out and very little to see, nice to have some good luck for a change .







Behind the leading edge of the sill all good too.



Cleaned the arch up with APC and variety of brushes, allowed to dry and then applied some Bilt Hamber UC protective coating - no harm for the sake of a fivers worth of product per wheelarch.





Liners cleaned and treated with a 1:1 dilution of Car Pro Perl - not a huge fan of Perl, but having realised it works a lot better if treated areas are allowed to air dry for several hours before wiping off any greasy excess, it doesn't do a bad job and at 1:1 dilution the product is quite thrifty.

The few small rust spots have been rubbed down with some 400 grit, followed by an application of Hydrate 80 - waiting on Zinc 182 primer , basecoat and clear lacquer from paints4u to arrive.

Onto the passenger side - was expecting this to be the worst side given its more likely to pick up dirt from the gutter edge of the roads. Again pleasantly surpised to find very little bar cobwebs and a light dust layer behind the arch liners - woohoo! Again, cleaned with APC, and Bilt Hamber UC applied.



Few rust spots again rubbed down and Hydrate 80 applied. Hopefully the paints will arrive later this week; after painting I'll probably add some paint protection film on the wheel arch / sill edge.

Whilst waiting for the arches to dry I removed the plastic trims around the front boot and scuttle areas - these are just velcro'd in place. Plenty of wet dirt build up beneath the trims at the front corners where the wings meet the bumper..





All cleaned up with APC and brushes, and a layer of wax applied.



Cleaned out the area ahead of the scuttle and checked all drains were clear (no issues as it was mostly cobwebs in this area )…





Trim sections treated with 1:1 Perl and allowed to dry overnight, ready to refit today.

Not the most exciting detailing, but I feel happier knowing any problem areas were nowhere near as bad as I feared , and preventative actions are progressing.


----------



## P2K

Not quite today but last night did the normal wash/semi detail.
Started raining ten minutes after I'd finished, typical but it needed doing so I wasn't too upset.

Woke up this morning to bird sheet all down the drivers side door, drivers side window and back end, not impressed. Had to unleash the quick detailer before I headed to work &#55357;&#56859;


----------



## Rakti

P2K said:


> Not quite today but last night did the normal wash/semi detail.
> Started raining ten minutes after I'd finished, typical but it needed doing so I wasn't too upset.
> 
> Woke up this morning to bird sheet all down the drivers side door, drivers side window and back end, not impressed. Had to unleash the quick detailer before I headed to work ��


Know the feeling. Quite demoralising!


----------



## P2K

percymon said:


> Having seen a few posts in the projects thread concerning dirt trapped behind wheelarch liners I booked two days holiday and thought I'd better investigate my own; a job I've sort of put off for a year or so. The few small rust spots on the leading edge of the sills (all down to stones/debris thrown off the front wheels) also meant it was time to investigate, last thing I needed was mud build up behind the visible metal areas  . Whilst I do tend to clean the arches pretty well during routine wash you obviously can't get behind wheelarch liners. So drivers side front first, a combination of 12 torx screws and plastic headed hex nuts hold the two sections of liner in place, nothing too tricky (just time consuming).
> 
> Liners out and very little to see, nice to have some good luck for a change .
> 
> Behind the leading edge of the sill all good too.
> 
> Cleaned the arch up with APC and variety of brushes, allowed to dry and then applied some Bilt Hamber UC protective coating - no harm for the sake of a fivers worth of product per wheelarch.
> 
> Liners cleaned and treated with a 1:1 dilution of Car Pro Perl - not a huge fan of Perl, but having realised it works a lot better if treated areas are allowed to air dry for several hours before wiping off any greasy excess, it doesn't do a bad job and at 1:1 dilution the product is quite thrifty.
> 
> The few small rust spots have been rubbed down with some 400 grit, followed by an application of Hydrate 80 - waiting on Zinc 182 primer , basecoat and clear lacquer from paints4u to arrive.
> 
> Onto the passenger side - was expecting this to be the worst side given its more likely to pick up dirt from the gutter edge of the roads. Again pleasantly surpised to find very little bar cobwebs and a light dust layer behind the arch liners - woohoo! Again, cleaned with APC, and Bilt Hamber UC applied.
> 
> Few rust spots again rubbed down and Hydrate 80 applied. Hopefully the paints will arrive later this week; after painting I'll probably add some paint protection film on the wheel arch / sill edge.
> 
> Whilst waiting for the arches to dry I removed the plastic trims around the front boot and scuttle areas - these are just velcro'd in place. Plenty of wet dirt build up beneath the trims at the front corners where the wings meet the bumper..
> 
> All cleaned up with APC and brushes, and a layer of wax applied.
> 
> Cleaned out the area ahead of the scuttle and checked all drains were clear (no issues as it was mostly cobwebs in this area )…
> 
> Trim sections treated with 1:1 Perl and allowed to dry overnight, ready to refit today.
> 
> Not the most exciting detailing, but I feel happier knowing any problem areas were nowhere near as bad as I feared , and preventative actions are progressing.


Fella, those wheel arches look fantastic :thumb:, unfortunately only us privileged few will get to see them


----------



## Blackpaint

After 3 months off I'm unfortunately away back to work tomorrow so had to show the car some love before it sits abandoned for a month. Full clean and a spray on - spray off sealant.


























Towel dried and stole the dogs dryer to get the nooks and crannies dried off. Hopefully get a quick drive in tomorrow morning if I have my bags packed in time tonight.

The hire car doesn't look quite as fun but its spacious and an automatic so cant complain too much, other than the name - Eclipse Cross. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

P2K said:


> Fella, those wheel arches look fantastic :thumb:, unfortunately only us privileged few will get to see them


Cheers - i should be happy with those after 15 years on the road :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Blackpaint

percymon said:


> Cheers - i should be happy with those after 15 years on the road :thumb::thumb:


Certainly wouldn't guess that age from the look of them, fantastic work!


----------



## 350Chris

Managed a break in the weather today to get a reasonable maintenance wash in.

Light decon to stay on top of tar deposits and an excuse to use this wax


There is a problem crow that is inflicting damage that will need the polisher, the rear diffuser was kicked off by a Herbert in a Tesco car park and I am looking for a good body shop in Hertfordshire to give the stone chipped front end up...but it's still sexy for its age


----------



## pt1

350Chris said:


> Managed a break in the weather today to get a reasonable maintenance wash in.
> 
> Light decon to stay on top of tar deposits and an excuse to use this wax
> 
> 
> There is a problem crow that is inflicting damage that will need the polisher, the rear diffuser was kicked off by a Herbert in a Tesco car park and I am looking for a good body shop in Hertfordshire to give the stone chipped front end up...but it's still sexy for its age


350z still look great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Not exactly detailing but got some base colour on the edges of my front wheel arches, continuing the front end tidy up..



Will be changing the front brakes in the next few weeks, so collected some new Brembodisks today; pre-painted hubs in a dark gunmetal colour needed to be over painted with zinc primer to give the correct look..







And while I was in the painting mood I freshened up the wheel bolts in batches of four..


----------



## pt1

Full interior clean followed by a Maintenance wash, topped with some pinnacle crystal mist.. This stuff is amazing on black









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

pt1 said:


> Full interior clean followed by a Maintenance wash, topped with some pinnacle crystal mist.. This stuff is amazing on black
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Ooof, that's a decent bit of reflection there! Nice :thumb:


----------



## Steveom2

Stunning


----------



## Kenan

Applied touch up paint to the stone chips and scratches on my front wing the other day and after curing managed to sand them back last night but was too late to get the machine polisher out so currently going for the rat look


----------



## MBRuss

Brave!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

MBRuss said:


> Brave!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Exactly what I thought!


----------



## Supa Koopa

scooobydont said:


> Exactly what I thought!


And me.


----------



## Kenan

Please dont mistake bravery for optimism 

Hopefully I'll get chance tonight to machine it and I'll post the results.


----------



## Bellaciao

Kenan said:


> Please dont mistake bravery for optimism
> 
> Hopefully I'll get chance tonight to machine it and I'll post the results.


You will be fine mate, stay strong!!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Bellaciao said:


> You will be fine mate, stay strong!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Agree. Did similar last week. Looks scary until you get the polish & machine onto it, then it'll come up a treat. :buffer:


----------



## Kenan

Ok so polished up, not perfect but loads better from where I started and lots more learnt, I should of started on bigger flatter panels. The big scratch is still visible but only when you are looking for it. Next time I'll try to remember to get a before photo. Finished with Simple wax Armour which needs nice on a clean panel.

Now Iv come in and checked the pictures they aren't great, but give you and idea and here's a beading video, just because -


----------



## Bellaciao

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Fair play looks to have come up well. Hope you had a depth gauge before going in with the sandpaper lol.


----------



## Christian6984

Picked up new car for the parents the other day. Seat Arona FR Sport 1.0 DSG in Magnetic Grey, One owner from new and only had 540 miles on at 8 months old. Was really hard to find a FR or FR Sport with the roof in the same colour as the car, most are Black or Orange or the grey of the colour of this car with another colour paint for the body, I have a few colours i don't mind such as Red or White with Black roof but some of the other combinations are a little wacky and not to their taste. Had a steady drive home of 260 miles and because of the low miles i took it easy keeping around 60mph, stopped a few times to get coffee and stretch our legs. Really comfy and out did the average WLTP figures of 44 mpg for the car. Reset the trip computer shortly after driving off once id found it and said it did 64mpg.

not so much detailing but gave it a wash when we got back and got out the wheel woolies as the inner barrels didn't look like they'd been cleaned. Finished with Wetcoat as a short term solution until i get round to a proper detail. Beading well as it hasnt stopped raining since


----------



## Nick-ST

Who buys a brand new car and only does 500 odd miles in 8 months :lol:

The cost per mile overall must've been horrendous for them!


----------



## Andyblue

Nick-ST said:


> Who buys a brand new car and only does 500 odd miles in 8 months :lol:
> 
> The cost per mile overall must've been horrendous for them!


Could have been a pre-reg / dealer registered car and not been used / moved for past 4-5 months due to lock down... ?


----------



## GSVHammer

Gave the old Mondeo a maintenance wash and a coat of TAC Systems Shinee Wax. First time using it. Easy on and off, bit heartbraking to see a load of new stone chips down the passanger side. I know it's an old car and has clocked 139 000 miles but I try my best to look after it.

Think I may try a primer polish, fancy a go with Britemax Virtue then give it a coat of Blackfire Blackice Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax as it has a black pigment. The Turtlewax Black Ceramic may be another option but I don't want to stain my pads black.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

New (to me) car detail today. Planned in for the past few weeks since buying her post lock down. Full decon and S20 polish across all panels. I'm broken but well worth it. Finished off with Wowos Crystal Sealant.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Looks very glossy


----------



## Steveom2

Pembroke_Boy said:


> New (to me) car detail today. Planned in for the past few weeks since buying her post lock down. Full decon and S20 polish across all panels. I'm broken but well worth it. Finished off with Wowos Crystal Sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Awesome job mate,what do you think of wowo's crystal?


----------



## atbalfour

Started work on my wife's A250 - two stage correction and coming up a treat. Football got in the way and taking my time so only a 1/3 of the car done.

First time using Car Pro Essence which I already love, can't believe how easily it buffs off.

Going to leave the Essence at least 12 hours to cure before applying Moonlight.


----------



## nbray67

atbalfour said:


> Started work on my wife's A250 - two stage correction and coming up a treat. Football got in the way and taking my time so only a 1/3 of the car done.
> 
> First time using Car Pro Essence which I already love, can't believe how easily it buffs off.
> 
> Going to leave the Essence at least 12 hours to cure before applying Moonlight.


Essence is the dogs danglies.

Football got in the way but I bet you wish you'd not tuned into it now!

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Steve0rs6 said:


> Awesome job mate,what do you think of wowo's crystal?


I've had the bottle for ages. Use it on my wheels normally and last used it on my motorbike, but fancied a change, with lots of talk about it recently thought I'd give it a go on the new car. It goes on really well, I did a second coat after about 20 minutes, and it did seem a bit patchy in places, but easily buffed down.

As always, time will tell, but after a full polish and wipe down with Stripped Ease, hopefully it's there for a good while....

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

Maintenance wash on the A45 with some new products from Aenso. Top up of Infinity Wax QDX on the paintwork which was a dream to work with & smooth to buff.































































































































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Where did you get the rear plate carrier from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250

Brian1612 said:


> Maintenance wash on the A45 with some new products from Aenso. Top up of Infinity Wax QDX on the paintwork which was a dream to work with & smooth to buff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Didnt you not long put cancoat on it? I cant resist playing with products as well.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Ha 'coating' toppers and QDs are fun though, especially with new products to try and you can add a bit of instant slickness too.

That said you'd do well to find something that does anything but reduce the hydrophobic function of Cancoat.


----------



## CharliesTTS

Maintenance wash, topped with PA white alabaster:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

atbalfour said:


> Ha 'coating' toppers and QDs are fun though, especially with new products to try and you can add a bit of instant slickness too.
> 
> That said you'd do well to find something that does anything but reduce the hydrophobic function of Cancoat.


I wouldnt like to share how many layers are on my car currently.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612

LeeH said:


> Where did you get the rear plate carrier from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pretty sure I got both from Ebay.


Lexus-is250 said:


> Didnt you not long put cancoat on it? I cant resist playing with products as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Can't resist applying something every time I do the car  I do try to ensure it's something that will play ball with the base coat.


atbalfour said:


> Ha 'coating' toppers and QDs are fun though, especially with new products to try and you can add a bit of instant slickness too.
> 
> That said you'd do well to find something that does anything but reduce the hydrophobic function of Cancoat.


Hard not to 

I have used QDX before with Cancoat & found it still allows the hydrophobicity of Cancoat to come through. Not sure how it's possible but it doesn't seem to mask it but compliment it although it doesn't make sense that it would do that 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Nick-ST said:


> Who buys a brand new car and only does 500 odd miles in 8 months :lol:
> 
> The cost per mile overall must've been horrendous for them!





Andyblue said:


> Could have been a pre-reg / dealer registered car and not been used / moved for past 4-5 months due to lock down... ?


It's a one owner car, was up for sale privately on Autotrader earlier in the year but for more than we paid, eventually the price ended up £500 lower than we paid the dealer. Only problem was it had a tear in the leather side bolster which ringing the local dealer a new seat cover (leather/alcantara) was £400. The main dealer fitted a new seat cover which including labour would have been more what we paid if we'd bought it privately. We had recently test drove one and like it, So tried to get in touch with the private seller on autotrader, left a message and never got back to us. The description did say 'sale due to loss of mobility'. Then i found another at a dealer in the same area but no picture, upon looking more closely as there were no picture as was awaiting prep, but had the same reg. Must have been sold to their dealer, from what the dealer said to me the owner sadly passed away. Finding one in all one colour in the FR/FR Sport or Xcellence is nigh on impossible and seem to hold value better than the lesser SE model, but the owner would have lost a couple of grand if you factor in the main dealer would want their cut out of it


----------



## percymon

New front discs and pads, so gave the calipers a couple of layers of protection to keep them in good fettle ..


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Gave the old Mondeo a maintenance wash and a coat of TAC Systems Shinee Wax. First time using it. Easy on and off, bit heartbraking to see a load of new stone chips down the passanger side. I know it's an old car and has clocked 139 000 miles but I try my best to look after it.
> 
> Think I may try a primer polish, fancy a go with Britemax Virtue then give it a coat of Blackfire Blackice Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax as it has a black pigment. The Turtlewax Black Ceramic may be another option but I don't want to stain my pads black.


Looking good pal.What did you make of the shinee wax, Notice a difference?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Looking good pal.What did you make of the shinee wax, Notice a difference?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The car does look glossy but does it have any more gloss than any other spray wax or QD. Hard to tell without a gloss meter. Looks good because the car was dirty and is now clean. Thought it looked better the day after, maybe because I parked my car up the hill and got a good look at it as I walked towards it.

I've come to the conclusion that most products are very similar in looks. i.e a wax is a wax, a QD is a QD and it's hard to tell one from another.

Debaiting with myself what to try next. May try and fill a few stone chips in. Trying to talk myself out of buying a primer polish, was thinking of Britemax Virtue to get a really glossy base, but is it going to be any better than a finishing polish? Or do I just use a glaze?

I've still got 3 waxes that I haven't tried yet. In2detaling Ceramic, Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition and BLACKFIRE BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> The car does look glossy but does it have any more gloss than any other spray wax or QD. Hard to tell without a gloss meter. Looks good because the car was dirty and is now clean. Thought it looked better the day after, maybe because I parked my car up the hill and got a good look at it as I walked towards it.
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that most products are very similar in looks. i.e a wax is a wax, a QD is a QD and it's hard to tell one from another.
> 
> Debaiting with myself what to try next. May try and fill a few stone chips in. Trying to talk myself out of buying a primer polish, was thinking of Britemax Virtue to get a really glossy base, but is it going to be any better than a finishing polish? Or do I just use a glaze?
> 
> I've still got 3 waxes that I haven't tried yet. In2detaling Ceramic, Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition and BLACKFIRE BlackICE Hybrid Montan Sealant Wax.


Yep, There isn't a big difference on a dark car,Just slight differences, either a rich warm look or a glassy wet look i have found.also depends on the light and condition of the paint.i used pinnacle crystal mist the other day as a topper and i think it was the best the car has looked but that could be because of the light conditions

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

percymon said:


> New front discs and pads, so gave the calipers a couple of layers of protection to keep them in good fettle ..


Look lovely mate. Have a real thing for minted wheels and clean under carriage lol. What car is it? It might not obviously be a Porsche lol.


----------



## percymon

st33ly said:


> Look lovely mate. Have a real thing for minted wheels and clean under carriage lol. What car is it? It might not obviously be a Porsche lol.


Thanks for the compliments.

It's a 2005 Boxster S, Reading OPCs sales manager's demo which i bought at 3 months old. Coming up to it's 15th birthday now, and even though i've now replaced the original front brakes the pads were only half worn ! I'll be replacing the rear discs and pads before the end of the month.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash on both cars today and a top up of the protection. Wifes Suzuki had Wowo's hot wax and mine was the Anachem Hybrid, I really like both these products they give fantastic results.

Also tried out the Anachem glass cleaner and it's another excellent product. Has added rain repellent in it but the cleaning power was very impressive.






























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Nice!


----------



## Kenan

Gave the wife's car a maintenance wash then dried. Tried out Car-Chem Hydro QD, just couldn't get on with it during application but looks ok. Might try it as a drying aid next time.

Put Turtle Wax Spray and shine on the wheels, really works well on silver wheels and beads lovely. Just spray and rinse off, couldn't be easier.


----------



## Tsia71

Tried out my DAS-6 for the first time (after watching & re-watching Junkman's videos!) - great fun and the results are outstanding. Didn't realise I'd need a pad per panel, so think I'll get some more on order!


----------



## frisky

I tried out some Chemical Guys Blacklight shampoo, very impressed with the results
What do you think ?

















A nice deep shine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

Deep cleaned arches and surrounding areas in prep for new wheels


----------



## scooobydont

Quick maintenance wash and then some Hybrid QD:



















Then gave the engine a quick going over with G101 and Aerospace 303


----------



## Naddy37

A quick ONR wash on the Fiesta. As fast as I was spraying a pre-wash of ONR on the panels, thanks to the car wearing several coats of C2v3, it was shooting straight off! :lol:


----------



## sharrkey

Maintenance wash of the wife's car with Gt Decon shampoo and quick top up of Gyeon Wetcoat, plus got to try out my new Kamikaze Sponge  























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Decon alloys and applied Polish Angel SS to front and Wowo's Crystal Sealant to rear, be interesting to see how the wowos fairs out against my normal goto.

wowos
























PA Ss

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250

sharrkey said:


> Decon alloys and applied Polish Angel SS to front and Wowo's Crystal Sealant to rear, be interesting to see how the wowos fairs out against my normal goto.
> 
> wowos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA Ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Those wheels are a lovely colour. Are they standard or have you had them done? I have a similar finish on mine but I'm suffering stone chips very easily

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## canada16

Spent 5 hours detailing and restoring the rubber around the windows from sun damage. 
Used Megs Ceramic spray and used it on the rims as well.


----------



## sharrkey

Lexus-is250 said:


> Those wheels are a lovely colour. Are they standard or have you had them done? I have a similar finish on mine but I'm suffering stone chips very easily
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Standard colour bud, there was a slight change of shade on the shadow edition as my M135 alloys where a lighter colour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## idrobbo

Used my new Race Glaze again today, in conjunction with Detailed Online SiO2 Gloss Detailer & a blower. Well impressed with the result.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Today was my last day of being furloughed so I thought I'd do the youngest daughters new to her Hyundai i20 we picked up last week. Her previous yaris was written off a few weeks ago and this is its replacement. Must say for what we paid and what you get it's a lot of car, I dont have 8 airbags in my car!

No pictures before I'm afraid just the afters.

Foamed, washed, clayed, polished then sealed with Wowo's crystal sealant and Anachem Hybrid.








































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Cleaned my Alcantara steering wheel, amazing how quickly hand oils and grime build up, like new again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

sharrkey said:


> Cleaned my Alcantara steering wheel, amazing how quickly hand oils and grime build up, like new again
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What did you use ?

Might assist others :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Andyblue said:


> What did you use ?
> 
> Might assist others :thumb:


I bought the Bmw one, aerosol foam tin that soaked in well and didn't leave the Alcantara too wet after rubbing and final wipe with another microfibre. Ended up doing the steering wheel, arm rest and dash with it and all came up really nice and back giving that effect when you brush it one way and then opposite










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201601315012

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

sharrkey said:


> I bought the Bmw one, aerosol foam tin that soaked in well and didn't leave the Alcantara too wet after rubbing and final wipe with another microfibre. Ended up doing the steering wheel, arm rest and dash with it and all came up really nice and back giving that effect when you brush it one way and then opposite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201601315012
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers mate. One to look out for them :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

2x Coats Polish Angel Master Sealant on bonnet on top of Kamikaze Zipang, then finished off with Overcoat after 2 hrs curing. Pictures just don't do it justice unfortunately

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> 2x Coats Polish Angel Master Sealant on bonnet on top of Kamikaze Zipang, then finished off with Overcoat after 2 hrs curing. Pictures just don't do it justice unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks epic - is that still your Tuf Shine Tire Clearcoat or have you topped it since?


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Looks epic - is that still your Tuf Shine Tire Clearcoat or have you topped it since?


Lol, well noticed on the tyres I stuck some meguiars endurance gel on to see if it would stick, I'm a gloss whore 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Lol, well noticed on the tyres I stuck some meguiars endurance gel on to see if it would stick, I'm a gloss whore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Megs endurance I am disappointed in you lol!!! Expect to see it slung all over your pristine panels lol.


----------



## sharrkey

atbalfour said:


> Megs endurance I am disappointed in you lol!!! Expect to see it slung all over your pristine panels lol.


Haha that's an excuse to wash the car again, but damn it is glossy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wayne451

Gave my Peugeot 108 a wash with an Autobrite Direct sample I acquired from here.

Then applied Klasse sealant which really darkened the paint. Topped that with in2detailing ceramic crystal wax that I bought off Neil on here. 

Quick spray of the windows with some Bouncers ‘looking sharp’ (again purchased from here) then did my black plastics with Autoglym ‘blue knob vomit’ and the tyres with Detailed Online Sweetshop tyre gel. 

Really happy with the Klasse/ceramic wax combo, I genuinely think it looks better than when I use Zymol Glasur.


----------



## pt1

Interior and boot tidy up today 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## huvo

No detailing today but just bought a white fiesta zetec for my better half. No doubt have plenty to do in the near future.


----------



## Andyblue

huvo said:


> No detailing today but just bought a white fiesta zetec for my better half. No doubt have plenty to do in the near future.


Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

wayne451 said:


> Gave my Peugeot 108 a wash with an Autobrite Direct sample I acquired from here.
> 
> Then applied Klasse sealant which really darkened the paint. Topped that with in2detailing ceramic crystal wax that I bought off Neil on here.
> 
> Quick spray of the windows with some Bouncers 'looking sharp' (again purchased from here) then did my black plastics with Autoglym 'blue knob vomit' and the tyres with Detailed Online Sweetshop tyre gel.
> 
> Really happy with the Klasse/ceramic wax combo, I genuinely think it looks better than when I use Zymol Glasur.


Pics or it didn't happen!!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Brought some new to me seats recently, hoping to get them installed tomorrow so I spent over 4hrs cleaning them!

Managed to improve some scratches on the underneath:



































Hard to capture but I'm really pleased with them:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Very nice Charlie - will look great in the TTS! 

Alan W


----------



## CharliesTTS

Alan W said:


> Very nice Charlie - will look great in the TTS!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan, Yes, looking forward to seeing them in now!

Been a long time coming, I brought them just as we went into Lockdown and what with one thing or another I didn't pick them up until mid June. I then ordered the Recaro direct fit to Audi TT subframe thinking they'd be delivered in a few days - 5 weeks later they arrived!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wash and a bit of a play and TLC today.

Went back to BH AF for the foam after using a few different things since the start of the year and the amount of grime it loosened from the tyres was astonishing.
It's the only foam or foam/cleaner combo I've used for ages that actually turned dirty as it sat on the tyres, quick PW rinse and they looked great. Sometimes easy to forget what you've got when chasing the next unicorn.

Tried a halfords chenille mitt, didn't like it, didn't hold enough water for me between bucket and car.

Messed up AG hyd-re-seal by not following the instructions :wall::wall::wall:
Quick spritz of Smooth Velvet brought it back tho.

Ran out of steam so windows and finer details (and any bits I missed lol ) are for tomorrow.

Nearly a year old and never been machine polished, I'm always very pleased how it comes up.


----------



## Steveom2

Very nice 👍


----------



## CharliesTTS

Does this class as detailing? My 1st attempt at hydro dipping earlier today, an old parcel shelf bracket from the Audi:

Lots to improve but not a bad 1st attempt?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

CharliesTTS said:


> Does this class as detailing? My 1st attempt at hydro dipping earlier today, an old parcel shelf bracket from the Audi:
> 
> Lots to improve but not a bad 1st attempt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liking that :thumb:


----------



## TakDetails

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Wash and a bit of a play and TLC today.
> 
> Went back to BH AF for the foam after using a few different things since the start of the year and the amount of grime it loosened from the tyres was astonishing.
> It's the only foam or foam/cleaner combo I've used for ages that actually turned dirty as it sat on the tyres, quick PW rinse and they looked great. Sometimes easy to forget what you've got when chasing the next unicorn.
> 
> Tried a halfords chenille mitt, didn't like it, didn't hold enough water for me between bucket and car.
> 
> Messed up AG hyd-re-seal by not following the instructions :wall::wall::wall:
> Quick spritz of Smooth Velvet brought it back tho.
> 
> Ran out of steam so windows and finer details (and any bits I missed lol ) are for tomorrow.
> 
> Nearly a year old and never been machine polished, I'm always very pleased how it comes up.


That's the first new shape red A class I've seen and it actually suits it very well, their all in black or white by me.

Red pops well for the car!

How did you manage to mess up AG Hyd-Re-Seal ? easiest product through lance , did you leave to dry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

TakDetails said:


> How did you manage to mess up AG Hyd-Re-Seal ? easiest product through lance , did you leave to dry?


Decided to use it yesterday, read the instructions, decided to apply as straight sealant, not SO/RO, looked out a spray bottle and a MF applicator pad, made it up today 1:10, picked up the bottle, ignored the pad, proceeded to merrily spray direct and wait for the haze :wall:

Oooops, grabby you say, I'll show you grabby 

Came up lovely tho with a spritz of smooth velvet on the cloth.

100% on me and my error, will use it properly next time.


----------



## atbalfour

I've lost track of the hours that's gone into this one.

Multiple stone chips tackled (this paint is awful for chipping right through to white).

Koch Chemie H9 with Uro Fibre pads, followed by CarPro Essence on Scholl Neo Spider Honey pads. Let cure for a few days then IPA and two layers of TAC Moonlight.

G1 then G5 applied to all glass, Moonlight applied to exterior plastics.

Tyres all throughly cleaned and coated with two layers of Black Pearl (6 month coating)

Leather cleaned then sealed with Gtechniq L1 (liked this).

Dash cleaned then Gtechniq Matte Dash AB (with Biocote) applied to all interior plastic surfaces.

Wheels off, full decon and two step polish with a mini rotary attachment. Coating with KKD Revolve X.

May well throw on a further layer of Cancoat, haven't decided just yet.

Video of a walkaround for those interested:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Eo9va3TuzXWrA92Y9


----------



## Dunc2610

I finally found time (and the weather) to do a full clean, decon and panel wipe wipedown before applying (mostly) Cosmic Spritz, but on the roof I did a half and half with Kamikaze Overcoat.

Visually, I couldn't see any difference, I'll wait on some rain, and then going forward I'll keep an eye on the longevity of each. Points of note, both are really easy to apply I sprayed on to my MF cloths as it was a bit windy and didn't want to waste any, before rubbing in and buffing at the end.

Two things are painfully apparent with my car, and my area:

1. Gloss black wheels are a pain in the ass to clean
2. I have super hard water which leaves horrible marks which didn't come off with either a QD or the panel wipe, so I'll need to invest in a DI vessel for rinsing.

Other notes as I used a few new products today:

1. I wasn't that impressed with P&S brakebuster, either through a foamer or neat from the bottle. I'll revert to Adams wheel clean or BG Auto-Wheels
2. The C5 I had on my wheels has died a death I think as there is a reasonable amount of stuck on fallout that didn't come off despite hitting it twice with the P&S, time for a new coating (by someone who can do it wheels off as there's some horrible wheel weight residue that needs removing). 
3. Used BH Auto-Foam for the first time, think I got my dilution ration wrong (my brain wasn't working so I used 200ml in a 1ltr bottle, I got 4ltrs out when I put 100ml in the bottle, so not sure how much I really need), as there was still a lot of grime left on the car when I rinsed it off.
4. I used Autoglanz Blood Tonic, it didn't bleed, so either there was no fallout, or I don't know what!
5. Used Car-Pro Reset, love this, my new fave shampoo super slick, decent amount of suds and smells nice. 
6. Used a new Klin Evo drying towel (I also have a Chemical Guys Wooly Mamoth and a Fecks Philosiphy one), the evo wiped the floor with both (no pun intended).

Lastly, a few pics, the first a nice overall shot (was pleased with this).


This half of the roof has Cosmic Spritz on:

This half of the Roof has Kamikaze Overcoat on:


----------



## Itstony

*albatfour* looks really great, red has to be the most challenging and best when the results are like that &#55357;&#56397;
L1 Leather Guard AB is top notch product, using I2 Tri Clean first and they are the win double for me and a fantastic job. 
Might want to consider a front end PPF job, worth every penny for me for those stone chips. :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Thanks Tony - when I get it resprayed its definitely getting PPF!

Finished car incl. polished, coated wheels this time


----------



## Lexus-is250

atbalfour said:


> Thanks Tony - when I get it resprayed its definitely getting PPF!
> 
> Finished car incl. polished, coated wheels this time


That's one impressive set up you have there atbalfour!

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Lexus-is250 said:


> That's one impressive set up you have there atbalfour!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Sure is, looks like a Pro set-up. 

Alan W


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Alan W said:


> Sure is, looks like a Pro set-up.
> 
> Alan W


I assumed it was :lol:


----------



## atbalfour

Just a friend's well kitted out garage which I have been borrowing for a few days 

The ramp, air compressor for cleaning microfibre pads and climate controlled environment to work in and have products cure. Has spoilt me compared to detailing on my driveway normally


----------



## baxlin

Not detailing as such, just a quick wash and wipe over with Megs Last Touch, & Endurance on the tyres. The old girl comes up OK, imo!


----------



## CharliesTTS

Maintenance wash of the Audi and finished installing my new seats!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

CharliesTTS said:


> Maintenance wash of the Audi and finished installing my new seats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb mate  

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie211

nporf3 by steven dickson, on Flickr

Spent the last couple of days polishing out etching from bird bombs and heavy swirling from the dealers washing.
Used Scholl S20 and purple spider pads then Essence to bring the shine back.
Now topped with Mitchell and King Atomic to use up what was left in the bottle


----------



## iCraig

Not strictly just today, but over the last few days I took a fair few hours out to get my trusty old Cee'd cleaned up and put in the garage before I go in to hospital for an op.

Took me ages to do, but standing back it looks amazing. Just used AG Products and I think the pictures speak for themselves.

IMG_4731 by Craig Giles, on Flickr

IMG_4729 by Craig Giles, on Flickr

IMG_4732 by Craig Giles, on Flickr

IMG_4736 by Craig Giles, on Flickr


----------



## Bellaciao

iCraig said:


> Not strictly just today, but over the last few days I took a fair few hours out to get my trusty old Cee'd cleaned up and put in the garage before I go in to hospital for an op.
> 
> Took me ages to do, but standing back it looks amazing. Just used AG Products and I think the pictures speak for themselves.
> 
> IMG_4731 by Craig Giles, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4729 by Craig Giles, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4732 by Craig Giles, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4736 by Craig Giles, on Flickr


Effort pal

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Both cars got a wash, qashqai got a full interior tidy up too. Qashqai topped with bsd, comes up pretty well

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

I used Detailed Online Nano Sealant for the first time today, I used the spray, buff, wipe off method and I couldn't help but be impressed. It's ridiculously easy to use, it was getting quite hot when I started but there was no problem, it was fine on any surface and when I tried it on some black plastic trim it looked really nice without being too wet looking.

Here's a few pictures but they really don't do it justice, the metal flake stood out so much it looked like brushed stainless.

Oh..... and it smells amazing. :thumb:


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Both cars got a wash, qashqai got a full interior tidy up too. Qashqai topped with bsd, comes up pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Nice gloss on the Qashqai :thumb:


----------



## pt1

AndyQash said:


> Nice gloss on the Qashqai :thumb:


Cheers, its a nice colour, comes up well 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

uruk hai said:


> I used Detailed Online Nano Sealant for the first time today, I used the spray, buff, wipe off method and I couldn't help but be impressed. It's ridiculously easy to use, it was getting quite hot when I started but there was no problem, it was fine on any surface and when I tried it on some black plastic trim it looked really nice without being too wet looking.
> 
> Here's a few pictures but they really don't do it justice, the metal flake stood out so much it looked like brushed stainless.
> 
> Oh..... and it smells amazing. :thumb:


Its a good product. I tend to use it in winter as a spray on blast off product, great on wheels 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

uruk hai said:


> I used Detailed Online Nano Sealant for the first time today, I used the spray, buff, wipe off method and I couldn't help but be impressed. It's ridiculously easy to use, it was getting quite hot when I started but there was no problem, it was fine on any surface and when I tried it on some black plastic trim it looked really nice without being too wet looking.
> 
> Here's a few pictures but they really don't do it justice, the metal flake stood out so much it looked like brushed stainless.
> 
> Oh..... and it smells amazing. :thumb:


It's very nice stuff. Perfect for winter top ups.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai

pt1 said:


> Its a good product. I tend to use it in winter as a spray on blast off product, great on wheels
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk





Lexus-is250 said:


> It's very nice stuff. Perfect for winter top ups.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Thanks, that was one of the reasons I wanted to try this sort of product and I'll definitely be trying it on the wheels.

When it's that effective and easy to use you know you'll get the time to use it.

It's just rained and I had to whip out and check the beading and it's so tight and uniform, it looks awesome.


----------



## Naddy37

'Paxo' the Saxo and the Fiesta both got the Autoglym Polar treatment.

Borrowed Uncle's pressure washer as haven't got one of my own yet. Was so disgusted with the state it was in, afterwards, it errrrr....got detailed....


----------



## CharliesTTS

Been thinking about doing something with my engine cover for a while and inspired by Matt-Rudd excellent paint job..I started this afternoon!

Started with this:









Finished with this:










Next step black gloss to the main body 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash topped with shinee wax, nice product 
Gave the engine bay a tidy up too
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deathstar

Very basic day for me today, whilst the clouds were over I decided on a quick maintenance wash.
Snow Foam, 2BM then dry. Sealed with TW Hybrid. Wheels sealed with neat DoDo Juice Future Armour....Or should I say hey £;£££zing wheels  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Wash, try of the dodo stuff, impressed.


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash topped with shinee wax, nice product
> Gave the engine bay a tidy up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Great photo fella. The hound seems to be pleased with your efforts.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

Another weekend, another wash, first use of AH Auto-Wheels (for a long time), and brought up my gloss black wheels a treat, also had a chance to use my new DI vessel, and wow, what a difference it makes to a final rinse, no water spots!! A simple pass over with the Klin drying towel, and it came up spot on, the Polished Angel Cosmic Spritz doing its thing perfectly. 

Also tried out Soft99 Glaco compound roll on, followed by Glaco Ultra. The 'roll on' bottles were really easy to use, remains to be seen how good the Ultra is as its not rained, and probably won't any time soon.


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Great photo fella. The hound seems to be pleased with your efforts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


He's just thinking about how much hair he's going to leave in the boot 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

First wash of the new car just a quick 4 hour maintenance wash topped off with autoglanz prism does need the full works but was way to hot to do that today























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

Nice maintenance wash tonight now the suns gone downish.

Got my wheels powder coated and re-diamond cut, I'm very happy with them.
Tweaked my wash for my wheels now to APC and a bucket of shampoo being very gentle with a wash mitt. 
Ordered some Garage Therapy /One Wheel Wash after Mat's review on YouTube so looking forward to using that. :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

So Iv been carrying on with my paint correction. This time I worked on the 2 nearside doors, decontamination, stone chip filling, wet sanding onto machine polishing.

Still learning as I go and improving the car slowly bit by bit. Still not perfect but happy with about 95% corrected. The first shot is of the offside door as forgot to take a before on the nearside but very similar condition. And then an after shot after on the door (with a new scratch in the photo??) and then a shot of the completed nearside.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

*In answer to the thread title - None!*

I did no detailing at all. Instead, I took advantage of the weather, and enjoyed some topless driving......

Because I could.


----------



## NorthantsPete

baxlin said:


> I did no detailing at all. Instead, I took advantage of the weather, and enjoyed some topless driving......
> 
> Because I could.


Same, I drank a lot of beer.


----------



## Itstony

Sunday. Managed to juggle the cars using the house shade late in the day. Usual decon with PW to cool panels, KC Vb pre-cleaner, then KC Nms shampoo and sheet off. Blow off most water with Flex and pat dry then finish with the Flex blower on all creases, joins, grills, wheels etc.etc. 
In the garage one at a time and all over with Rupes P808 sealant, panels and wheels. Barrels and spokes.
All was looking good, or so I thought.

























White car goes in the garage, black car parked up. Next morning it barely rains, but .....don't need to. This can happen 3-4 times a week if unlucky. Thankfully not so often. Red rain and water spots and loads of it.

















PW and shampoo and the usual drying malarky. Notice the headlights look terrible. Seem that whatever was in that rain reacted with the sealant C2v3 applied two months ago. Removed with APC and MF. Got carried away and marred the lenses.


























Back on the drive. The life of being a detailer eh! But all is forgiven when walk out and see them looking as best as we can make them. Old and new. :thumb:


----------



## Radish293

Itstony said:


> Sunday. Managed to juggle the cars using the house shade late in the day. Usual decon with PW to cool panels, KC Vb pre-cleaner, then KC Nms shampoo and sheet off. Blow off most water with Flex and pat dry then finish with the Flex blower on all creases, joins, grills, wheels etc.etc.
> In the garage one at a time and all over with Rupes P808 sealant, panels and wheels. Barrels and spokes.
> All was looking good, or so I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White car goes in the garage, black car parked up. Next morning it barely rains, but .....don't need to. This can happen 3-4 times a week if unlucky. Thankfully not so often. Red rain and water spots and loads of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PW and shampoo and the usual drying malarky. Notice the headlights look terrible. Seem that whatever was in that rain reacted with the sealant C2v3 applied two months ago. Removed with APC and MF. Got carried away and marred the lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the drive. The life of being a detailer eh! But all is forgiven when walk out and see them looking as best as we can make them. Old and new. :thumb:


I would have cried if I had come out the house to that. ! Nice recovery.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Itstony said:


> Sunday. Managed to juggle the cars using the house shade late in the day. Usual decon with PW to cool panels, KC Vb pre-cleaner, then KC Nms shampoo and sheet off. Blow off most water with Flex and pat dry then finish with the Flex blower on all creases, joins, grills, wheels etc.etc.
> In the garage one at a time and all over with Rupes P808 sealant, panels and wheels. Barrels and spokes.
> All was looking good, or so I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White car goes in the garage, black car parked up. Next morning it barely rains, but .....don't need to. This can happen 3-4 times a week if unlucky. Thankfully not so often. Red rain and water spots and loads of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PW and shampoo and the usual drying malarky. Notice the headlights look terrible. Seem that whatever was in that rain reacted with the sealant C2v3 applied two months ago. Removed with APC and MF. Got carried away and marred the lenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on the drive. The life of being a detailer eh! But all is forgiven when walk out and see them looking as best as we can make them. Old and new. :thumb:


Looks hot there fella. Where is it?

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Time to extend that garage to fit both cars in mate.


----------



## Itstony

*Radish293*
It is what it is and it was not too bad as it had sealant LSP night before, so easy.
It would interest you, I usually put the Vb through the foam lance as you know. Comes out +/-1:260. Decided I needed to use the Marolex sprayer method and used max dilution for cleaning 1:50 and it removed everything, sealant too with 1min dwell time, so probably over run that. Will make 1:100 next time and test.

*Lexus-is250*
Thanks, Espana. It's hot, but not like last year.

*vsideboy*
When I built it, the max I could go was the size it is. 5M from road and neighbour wall as per planning permission. A double woud have been great. Pleased with just having a garage.:thumb:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Itstony said:


> *Radish293*
> 
> It is what it is and it was not too bad as it had sealant LSP night before, so easy.
> 
> It would interest you, I usually put the Vb through the foam lance as you know. Comes out +/-1:260. Decided I needed to use the Marolex sprayer method and used max dilution for cleaning 1:50 and it removed everything, sealant too with 1min dwell time, so probably over run that. Will make 1:100 next time and test.
> 
> *Lexus-is250*
> 
> Thanks, Espana. It's hot, but not like last year.
> 
> *vsideboy*
> 
> When I built it, the max I could go was the size it is. 5M from road and neighbour wall as per planning permission. A double woud have been great. Pleased with just having a garage.:thumb:


Reminds me of the in laws place near Murcia. Does get rather warm over there so you have your hand full, especially with a dark car. Brave move. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash then gave polish angel rapidwaxx a quick go. First impressions, very impressed!! Spreads well then buffs off really easy leaving the black paint looking very very rich.. A real wow, which i dont often get with lsp products.its also very slick to the touch which is a bonus. I was losing light so looking forward to seeing it in the sun tomorrow









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash then gave polish angel rapidwaxx a quick go. First impressions, very impressed!! Spreads well then buffs off really easy leaving the black paint looking very very rich.. A real wow, which i dont often get with lsp products.its also very slick to the touch which is a bonus. I was losing light so looking forward to seeing it in the sun tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Now that looks mint pt1.

Is it expensive? Don't worry, I'm off to Google!!!!!!


----------



## pt1

nbray67 said:


> Now that looks mint pt1.
> 
> Is it expensive? Don't worry, I'm off to Google!!!!!!


Erm... yes ha. fancied some for ages, finally pulled the trigger

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash then gave polish angel rapidwaxx a quick go. First impressions, very impressed!! Spreads well then buffs off really easy leaving the black paint looking very very rich.. A real wow, which i dont often get with lsp products.its also very slick to the touch which is a bonus. I was losing light so looking forward to seeing it in the sun tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's a cracking finish fella.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash then gave polish angel rapidwaxx a quick go. First impressions, very impressed!! Spreads well then buffs off really easy leaving the black paint looking very very rich.. A real wow, which i dont often get with lsp products.its also very slick to the touch which is a bonus. I was losing light so looking forward to seeing it in the sun tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Awesome finish 👍


----------



## CharliesTTS

Going for a day out in the Audi..so waterless wash with echo2..quick clean of glass with kc speed glass..finished with echo2 as a QD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

CharliesTTS said:


> Going for a day out in the Audi..so waterless wash with echo2..quick clean of glass with kc speed glass..finished with echo2 as a QD
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black'd!!!

I bet that's a proper beatch to keep looking good Charlie?


----------



## CharliesTTS

nbray67 said:


> Black'd!!!
> 
> I bet that's a proper beatch to keep looking good Charlie?


Indeed it is m8..usually get 5 minutes of it looking good before something needs doing again! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

@pt1
@CharlieTTS

Both looking incredible!


----------



## pt1

CharliesTTS said:


> Indeed it is m8..usually get 5 minutes of it looking good before something needs doing again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the feeling 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Gave my new Megs Wash Plus a run out.

Used an incredimitt, blast with the pw after a panel followed by a dunk in a bucket, no evidence of increased marring etc. Gave my glossy black bits a proper going over as a test and subjectively, no change. Nothing significant in the dunk bucket at the end.
There was a tar spot it didn't touch so it's not a magic bullet but it did effectively remove so synthseal overspray I had on my windows from my misadventures a couple of weeks ago.
I really liked it and can see it potentially having a place as a strip wash but would also consider using it every wash on glass.

So everything going really great, until.... some tw*t (me) turned on the ignition with the wipers in maintenance position     
:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Itstony

Absolutely nothing, now that is a rarity :doublesho


----------



## Lexus-is250

Detailed the fish tank. Glass cleaned and a water change followed by the introduction of a few more fish. 

Due to the weather the cars were out of the question. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Helped a mate out mid week for two nights and sorted out the Mini, no before's as just wanted it done as was having the week from hell at work :wall: Suffering the well known patchy and faded trim, he did all the decon work on a day off. First night Panel wiped down the plastics and applied Solution Finish, second night, wizzed around with the polisher and BH Cleanser Polish, Soft99 Fusso for wax and He did the glass with AG and tyres with Megs Endurance i think, wheels waxed with Colly 476. Happy with how it looks now as trim was bugging him, had previously had luck with the heat gun but seemed to have reverted back. The Fiesta and Arona also got washed last night and tonight but no pictures of them.







Edit : Just found a before he sent me on facebook....


----------



## baxlin

atbalfour said:


> Megs endurance I am disappointed in you lol!!! Expect to see it slung all over your pristine panels lol.


I don't find it slings much, but we have to park her car at home with the wheels not straight, and Mrs B occasionally brushes against a 'sticking out' tyre, and gets black marks on her clothes.

The only stuff I've found to remove them is the ubiquitous WD40, but is there a way of sealing the Endurance on the tyres?

(I like the gloss, so I could be using too much product?)


----------



## Andyblue

baxlin said:


> I don't find it slings much,.....but is there a way of sealing the Endurance on the tyres?
> 
> (I like the gloss, so I could be using too much product?)


Don't over apply it, then after about 30 minutes or so, I've found if you wipe over the tyre surface with an old microfibre cloth, it removes any excess and no issues at all with sling...


----------



## vsideboy

I used AutoFinesse Tyre Crème last time applied with a small brush and very happy with it, didn't drive it that day so all the excess that might have been in the lettering dried off ok.


----------



## baxlin

Andyblue said:


> Don't over apply it, then after about 30 minutes or so, I've found if you wipe over the tyre surface with an old microfibre cloth, it removes any excess and no issues at all with sling...


Thanks, I'm ok with the slinging, it's the 'rub off' onto clothes that's the problem, but I'll give a delayed wipe a try, at least there'll be less to go onto clothes!!


----------



## huvo

Gave the engine of the A class a quick going over and plastics dressed. Nothing too intricate but didn't half help the overall look. Also washed car using a Dooka Osha wash pad for the first time, really impressed with it, much better than the yeti's fist i was using.


----------



## vsideboy

baxlin said:


> Thanks, I'm ok with the slinging, it's the 'rub off' onto clothes that's the problem, but I'll give a delayed wipe a try, at least there'll be less to go onto clothes!!


tell her to always wear shorts!


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash tonight 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Off to test drive a new car for the wife tomorrow so treated her car to some Kamikaze No4, get it sparkling like a whore for valuation 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lijongtao

Done Thursday just before it rained dirty rain (pr perhaps that was my neighbour jetwashing his path on my car) ...either way, it is black and looked great for 20 minutes.


----------



## vsideboy

lijongtao said:


> Done Thursday just before it rained dirty rain (pr perhaps that was my neighbour jetwashing his path on my car) ...either way, it is black and looked great for 20 minutes.


Happy 20 minutes mate :lol:


----------



## lijongtao

vsideboy said:


> Happy 20 minutes mate :lol:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## idrobbo

Does it count if I re-arranged my microfibres into different boxes? Too windy to do anything outside.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Car is filthy, weather too wild to wash. But, I did manage a full BAT decon when I got to work


----------



## Itstony

Had been applying Rupes 808 sealant and through frequent washing it struggled to hold up.
Had a look what I had and decided to have a go with CG JetSeal.Only applied once to light colour 3yrs ago. Mostly used after H/Light restoration for UV protection.
Applied it inside and it looked quite good, as black or any dark colour always does does in the shade or fading light. 
Took it outside in the Sun and the slickness surprised me. JetSeal is recommended to cure in the Sun it was too hot though and moved it.










Next day(yesterday) walked out and was struck by its wet-look finish. It's supposed to hold up for 6m. No chance I leave it that long, but will monitor how it goes. The Pop was very pronounced on the old day runner.


----------



## NorthantsPete

Wash, clay, 
BH Cleanser polish
BH autobalm

OMG i followed the rules, very light thin dab, damp pad...spread on in various directions for the panel, buffed to shine..... YES it hides the scratches, and no doubt swirls, but oh my what hard work, im exhuasted

I wa shoping the polish would fill like Ultimate but it didnt, the autobalm took over and dail driver scratches are not visibible

I will probably save it for just scratched areas though as it was just oo much hard work for a daily driver!

Back to NXT 2.0 which fills , looks glossy, and is 1/10th easier to use.


----------



## Lexus-is250

NorthantsPete said:


> Wash, clay,
> 
> BH Cleanser polish
> 
> BH autobalm
> 
> OMG i followed the rules, very light thin dab, damp pad...spread on in various directions for the panel, buffed to shine..... YES it hides the scratches, and no doubt swirls, but oh my what hard work, im exhuasted
> 
> I wa shoping the polish would fill like Ultimate but it didnt, the autobalm took over and dail driver scratches are not visibible
> 
> I will probably save it for just scratched areas though as it was just oo much hard work for a daily driver!
> 
> Back to NXT 2.0 which fills , looks glossy, and is 1/10th easier to use.


It's very hard work to buff off. You must have arms like popeye after that.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

and a neck like hulk hogan.


----------



## Cuffy

Maintenance wash & quick coat of sonax brilliant wax. before the bus goes on holiday on Monday. Quite impressed with the beading









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash for the cars today. Qashqai was pretty dirty, hit it with some wax planet eight below then washed with some wax planet aura. Eight below my fav snow foam so far, good stuff . Topped it with some tac systems shinee wax. tyres topped with perl at 4/1.gave the interior a clean too. Focus got eight below, adams shampoo then topped with PA rapidwaxx 

































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash on both cars followed by a coat of Detailedonline Sublime show wax.






























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Car is now 3 days old and have done 250 miles so just a quick wash and qd to brighten it up until I get chance to properly go over it


----------



## graeme

Gave my insignia (red one) a Decon wash then coat of garage therapy three CS. Then next day gave my mates a machine polish and same protection. Very impressed. Going to add a coat of GT two sigma to mine over weekend.





































Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

Another quick wash on the insignia today and a coat of GT2 sigma. Then did full Decon wash on partners mokka before a spray over with red 7 and then a quick clay mitt. Then applied AM glaze, AM seal and then a coat of Autoglym UHD wax on top. Plastics tested with Koch chemie nano plastic care.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 8T using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Tidy up maintenance wash today and finished off with Bouncers D&D Si

Last round of polishing and waxing is holding well - all be it this thing attracts tar like a magnet and it was given a car park kiss by someone with a blue car Which polished out


----------



## Kenan

Gave the engine bay a once, please ignore the bonnet sound proofing as these have a known fault to leak which is on the list . .

over









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

Cuffy said:


> Maintenance wash & quick coat of sonax brilliant wax. before the bus goes on holiday on Monday. Quite impressed with the beading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Its a great product, and the gloss is BSD on steroids

Not great for bodywork with scratches though, shows them up like a christmas tree, but on good paint it is really hydrophobic and very very shiney

still have some around for those harsh winters


----------



## Kenan

Decontaminated my bonnet and wing ready to touch up the stone chips, wet sand, machine polish etc.

Iv never seen so many chips with a battered cod, after pictures at the weekend if all goes well.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash followed by a top up with PA rapidwaxx









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash followed by a top up with PA rapidwaxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Gotta love PA products 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christian6984

Finally got the Arona sorted, just under a year old. Only had it 2/3 months so had top up products only after washes up till this point. Some time off from work has allowed me to carry out some decontamination and protection.

Weather was naff yesturday, sunny and hot by day with showers inbetween and decided against using stronger chemicals and was actually gonna sack the whole thing off.... late into the afternoon/evening went cooler and forecast looked cloudy but dry

Snow foam with BH AutoFoam
Wash with AF Lather and dry

Today, quick wash down with ONR as car hasn't been used.
Tar removal with Tardis
Iron Removal with AF Iron Out
Clay Mitt
Polished with BH Cleaner Polish and Sonus SFX-2 pad, some parts done by hand such as door handles etc
IPA wipe down
Waxed with Fusso
Koch Chemie Plast Star Silicone Free on the Trim
AM Rain on the windows excluding the windscreen
Quick hoover on the inside.

Decided to see how it fairs with the IPA wipe down before waxing as i did my own car with a nearly identical process about a week prior but went straight to wax without IPA as neither really needs the filling benefits of BH CP. Not sure if fusso gives less problems on bare paint, the Fiesta seemed to have more dust/ chalky nature with waxing on some panels but it was also a hotter day when i did that.

Im also thankful that my fiesta has very little black plastic trim to mask off


----------



## bluechimp

Christian6984 said:


> Helped a mate out mid week for two nights and sorted out the Mini, no before's as just wanted it done as was having the week from hell at work :wall: Suffering the well known patchy and faded trim, he did all the decon work on a day off. First night Panel wiped down the plastics and applied Solution Finish, second night, wizzed around with the polisher and BH Cleanser Polish, Soft99 Fusso for wax and He did the glass with AG and tyres with Megs Endurance i think, wheels waxed with Colly 476. Happy with how it looks now as trim was bugging him, had previously had luck with the heat gun but seemed to have reverted back. The Fiesta and Arona also got washed last night and tonight but no pictures of them.
> 
> Edit : Just found a before he sent me on facebook....


Is it literally a panel wipe and then solution finish that sorted them? I have the same issue on mine and can't fix it for love nor money.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Busy morning today. Maintenance wash on mine and also had one of the daughters car to do. Shes had it about a month and my god it was a state for such a new car.

Where they live there are a lot of trees and I've never encountered such bad sap and stains on a car. Ended up using a glue and tar remover to try and shift it. Used a clay mitt to try and shift the stains that were ground in as 8 below and a wash were not that effective.

Lsp on the Audi was Wowo's hot wax and on mine ODK Entourage. Audi wheels sealed with crystal sealant. 


























































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnybbad

Finally found the time to get the paintwork sorted on the meg she's not 100% but she's alot better than she was topped off with odk waxstock 2019 limited Edition wax












































Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

bluechimp said:


> Is it literally a panel wipe and then solution finish that sorted them? I have the same issue on mine and can't fix it for love nor money.


Ive asked him had he done anything else prior to me arriving, some areas you could use your fingernail and it was like it was oxidised.

He told me he had done various test patches of stuff lying about the house and one product seemed to revive them a bit which was Astonish UPVC cleaner, He initially did the test spot by hand but knew it would take considerable time to get around the car this way and ordered a set of small pads and drill backing plate attachment from amazon to speed things up (he has a DAS6-Pro but only takes the larger pads).

They did look better when i got there i will admit and he was at the point that he was considering replacing them. I fully wiped down with panel wipe and did 2 coats of solution finish around an hour between. They are greatly improved, i toyed with the idea of a ceramic coating but seemed silly to buy something else when i had something that could work potentially. They are not perfect but good enough for me on a 12 year old car and I'm the one that's supposed to be detailing nut :buffer: Dlux would have probably been my product of choice as its the darkest ceramic trim coating I've used and is very thick product.

I did try the astonish on the fiesta's roof rail plastics, a year or so ago i applied Dlux which is looking great still in every area apart from the roof rails. Its like something I've never seen before, almost like its cracking or its bond to the plastic has gone and it left it a very pale grey colour. Could i remove it..... no. Tried all sorts and nothing touched it not even the Astonish which had done so well on the mini, IPA, neat APC etc etc. Like my mate i was at the point of thinking do i replace them, i think there stuck on with double sided tape possibly and would be the quickest solution. Went through the detailing box and stumbled on a very old product from 'Forever Black' a Bumper and Trim Dye. Not sure if you can still get it as i had it imported from America years back now (after joining the site but before ceramic trim coatings had taken off). Fully cleaned down and applied and seems to have done the trick for now and has been a couple of weeks now.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astonish-Cleaner-Powerful-Cleaning-Action/dp/B00HVCZUKA

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223418150583


----------



## bluechimp

Christian6984 said:


> Ive asked him had he done anything else prior to me arriving, some areas you could use your fingernail and it was like it was oxidised.
> 
> He told me he had done various test patches of stuff lying about the house and one product seemed to revive them a bit which was Astonish UPVC cleaner, He initially did the test spot by hand but knew it would take considerable time to get around the car this way and ordered a set of small pads and drill backing plate attachment from amazon to speed things up (he has a DAS6-Pro but only takes the larger pads).
> 
> They did look better when i got there i will admit and he was at the point that he was considering replacing them. I fully wiped down with panel wipe and did 2 coats of solution finish around an hour between. They are greatly improved, i toyed with the idea of a ceramic coating but seemed silly to buy something else when i had something that could work potentially. They are not perfect but good enough for me on a 12 year old car and I'm the one that's supposed to be detailing nut :buffer: Dlux would have probably been my product of choice as its the darkest ceramic trim coating I've used and is very thick product.
> 
> I did try the astonish on the fiesta's roof rail plastics, a year or so ago i applied Dlux which is looking great still in every area apart from the roof rails. Its like something I've never seen before, almost like its cracking or its bond to the plastic has gone and it left it a very pale grey colour. Could i remove it..... no. Tried all sorts and nothing touched it not even the Astonish which had done so well on the mini, IPA, neat APC etc etc. Like my mate i was at the point of thinking do i replace them, i think there stuck on with double sided tape possibly and would be the quickest solution. Went through the detailing box and stumbled on a very old product from 'Forever Black' a Bumper and Trim Dye. Not sure if you can still get it as i had it imported from America years back now (after joining the site but before ceramic trim coatings had taken off). Fully cleaned down and applied and seems to have done the trick for now and has been a couple of weeks now.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Astonish-Cleaner-Powerful-Cleaning-Action/dp/B00HVCZUKA
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/223418150583


Thanks for the comprehensive response Christian, i'm going to play around with some of the stuff you mentioned as they look really shabby.

Cheers dude :thumb:


----------



## Kenan

So Iv got a pair of the popular Maguire's buckets and wanted to label them up for wash and rinse. Looked at all the stickers available and decided none would be suitable without ruining the look of the bucket. So I had an idea, picked up some red and blue electrical tape from B&Q for £2 and made a blue wash and red rinse bucket.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Black Porsche 911 4S today... happy with the results after a few pad and compound tests. Scholl S20 had just enough cut with a blue spider pad on hard paint while refining down nicely as a one step. Coated with Cancoat as per...


----------



## Andyblue

Kenan said:


> So Iv got a pair of the popular Maguire's buckets and wanted to label them up for wash and rinse. Looked at all the stickers available and decided none would be suitable without ruining the look of the bucket. So I had an idea, picked up some red and blue electrical tape from B&Q for £2 and made a blue wash and red rinse bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Cracking idea there :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

SWMBO car. BH Cleanser Polish & a coat of KoG (May put another on later, too sunny now).


----------



## atbalfour

Applied some Titan Ultra to my own car for the first time, definitely adds a nice sharp gloss and is super slick...


----------



## CharliesTTS

2 full days detailing- full decon/polish and put on 2 coats Kamikaze Miyabi - very easy to apply - 1st impressions are very positive!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

atbalfour said:


> Applied some Titan Ultra to my own car for the first time, definitely adds a nice sharp gloss and is super slick...


Looks stunning m8!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

atbalfour said:


> Applied some Titan Ultra to my own car for the first time, definitely adds a nice sharp gloss and is super slick...


That's a cracking finish fella. Top work.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Layered the Miyabi with Kamikaze Infinity wax..absolute pleasure to use..spread for miles..allowed to cure for 2hrs..felt like I only had to threaten with a microfibre to remove it!

Very pleased with the overall result..gloss in abundance..flake pop and very deep reflections!

The photos on a iPhone don't really do it justice compared to the eye but here's a couple



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

Looks stunning Charlie! 

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue

Alan W said:


> Looks stunning Charlie!
> 
> Alan W


Plus 1 to that :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Andyblue said:


> Plus 1 to that :thumb:


Yep, looks the nuts Charlie. +2


----------



## CharliesTTS

Thank you gents - appreciate it! :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

After doing hers yesterday, did this today. SRP then 2 layers of Collinite 915. (yes I know the alloys need refurb). 1 more to go now.


----------



## BrummyPete

Wash and clean inside, just decided to put the first layer of protection on hernin the form of colly 845


----------



## pt1

BrummyPete said:


> Wash and clean inside, just decided to put the first layer of protection on hernin the form of colly 845


Cant go wrong with 845..its good stuff 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

pt1 said:


> Cant go wrong with 845..its good stuff
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I love the stuff, so easy to apply and lasts a good while, I bought it again after looking at fusso and other waxes/sealants


----------



## LDS

CharliesTTS said:


> Thank you gents - appreciate it! :thumb:


Looks really good, hopefully will try the Kamikaze range soon. How did you find it compared with any other well known brands?


----------



## CharliesTTS

LDS said:


> Looks really good, hopefully will try the Kamikaze range soon. How did you find it compared with any other well known brands?


Sorry but can't help with any comparison as it's the 1st coating I've applied - all I can say is that it was incredibly easy!

I applied outside but with the use of a gazebo, although no rain it did keep any dew from forming on the car :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Layered the Miyabi with Kamikaze Infinity wax..absolute pleasure to use..spread for miles..allowed to cure for 2hrs..felt like I only had to threaten with a microfibre to remove it!
> 
> Very pleased with the overall result..gloss in abundance..flake pop and very deep reflections!
> 
> The photos on a iPhone don't really do it justice compared to the eye but here's a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks amazing  wife is waiting on delivery of a new black Tt and I was considering using Kamikaze Infinity wax as a base coat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Quick ONR wash and interior tidy up ready for its service and mot tomorrow









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Quick ish lol wash with BH autofoam & reset































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mardgee

Ok Its not so much detailing I've done today but detailing I've finished today.

Full wash and decon: BH autofoam and Autowash then BH Clay, BH korrosol and the last of my AF Oblitarate.

Wheels and glass done with Wowo's Crystal Sealant.

2 Stage Polish with Menzerna 400 and 3800.

Finally, 2 layers of Ammo Reflex Foundation Coat. Really impressed with this. I got it, Skin and Reboot Enamel Coat for my 30th in May but finally got round to it.

Please ignore the terrible British weather and my camera but 2 of the photos show it with the sun out.


----------



## pt1

Gave m&k diamond seal a run out today. Left a lovely finish on black and its very easy to use.going to try a few products before deciding on my lsp winter base









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

It was yesterday - but I can only just lift my arms for this update...

I decon' this Alpine White 240i. I have never seen contamination like it - tar remover and fallout remover didn't touch it. Visually, it looked like iron contamination but it took my most aggressive clay and a shed load of elbow grease to shift it. 5+ hours!!

I think it was either some sort of baked in fence stain or the contamination had been there from new when the dealership coated the car in Williams care products





I have given it a coat of Bouncers DD Si for the time being as it will be a couple of weeks before I can get a polisher to it. At which point it will need a light correction pass and will get the wheels C5'd


----------



## atbalfour

Full detail on my mum's new (to her) Sh*troen. Badly swirled and a few deep scratches and stone chips. Huge transformation in one day - just a one step correction with a mix of Rotary and DA.

Used Scholl S40 on the NEO Honey Spider pads (epic combo) double wipedown with TAC Oil Zero and coated with TAC Moonlight. Tried a microsuede applicator method and worked very well, this is without doubt the best way to apply this product.

Wheels coated with KKD Revolve X, tyres with Black Pearl tyre coating and glass with Angelwax H2Go. Will be swirled up again in no time but sure keeps me busy!!


----------



## 350Chris

Is that a very light green or a white? Either way, I have drunk enough this evening :lol:


----------



## atbalfour

350Chris said:


> Is that a very light green or a white? Either way, I have drunk enough this evening :lol:


Very light green lol, does look white in certain lights tho


----------



## pt1

decon today in preparation for PA master sealant/winter prep.... 
Pre wash
Wash
Tar/glue
Wash
Fall out
Wash
Panel wipe
Sealant
The car was filthy after being in the lakes








Didnt get any wash pics but got a few after pics.glass sealed with gtechniq g5. Tyres dressed with perl. polish angel master sealant really is a joy to use, spreads so easily ,i applied it to the full car then buffed off(around 15/20min) removal is a breeze, hardly any pressure, 1 pass with the microfiber and its gone.left a super slick, very glossy finish,PA say it lasts up to a year...we'll see

































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed with Adams shampoo and used my new raceglaze rubber dressing on tyres and plastics, very happy with the results and will give another coat all being well next week


----------



## CharliesTTS

Started the in law's neglected battle wagon on Friday lunchtime ..23hrs working hours later I finished a hour ago.

Last detail was back in early May when I polished it with Essence and then topped with Reload..this is how it arrived:


















I took a slightly different approach this time..full decon then a pre wax/very light polish with PA palm balm on a finishing pad followed by 2 layers of their cream Passion (like spreading ketchup)..so easy to apply and buff off..trims/grilles/scuttle etc all done with Gtechniq C4..carpro glass polished and carbon collective platinum glass coating.

This is how it left (I know red=cheating) nowhere near perfect but I was pleased and she was amazed!


















Not sure why the seat still looks grubby..it doesn't to the eye!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> decon today in preparation for PA master sealant/winter prep....
> Pre wash
> Wash
> Tar/glue
> Wash
> Fall out
> Wash
> Panel wipe
> Sealant
> The car was filthy after being in the lakes
> 
> Didnt get any wash pics but got a few after pics.glass sealed with gtechniq g5. Tyres dressed with perl. polish angel master sealant really is a joy to use, spreads so easily ,i applied it to the full car then buffed off(around 15/20min) removal is a breeze, hardly any pressure, 1 pass with the microfiber and its gone.left a super slick, very glossy finish,PA say it lasts up to a year...we'll see
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That looks absolutely epic!


----------



## atbalfour

CharliesTTS said:


> Started the in law's neglected battle wagon on Friday lunchtime ..23hrs working hours later I finished a hour ago.
> 
> Last detail was back in early May when I polished it with Essence and then topped with Reload..this is how it arrived:
> 
> I took a slightly different approach this time..full decon then a pre wax/very light polish with PA palm balm on a finishing pad followed by 2 layers of their cream Passion (like spreading ketchup)..so easy to apply and buff off..trims/grilles/scuttle etc all done with Gtechniq C4..carpro glass polished and carbon collective platinum glass coating.
> 
> This is how it left (I know red=cheating) nowhere near perfect but I was pleased and she was amazed!
> 
> Not sure why the seat still looks grubby..it doesn't to the eye!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great transformation.. looks a different shade of red now. The trim makes such a difference!


----------



## pt1

Got a second layer of PA master sealant on before.. Then it rained 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

CharliesTTS said:


> Started the in law's neglected battle wagon on Friday lunchtime ..23hrs working hours later I finished a hour ago.
> 
> Last detail was back in early May when I polished it with Essence and then topped with Reload..this is how it arrived:
> 
> I took a slightly different approach this time..full decon then a pre wax/very light polish with PA palm balm on a finishing pad followed by 2 layers of their cream Passion (like spreading ketchup)..so easy to apply and buff off..trims/grilles/scuttle etc all done with Gtechniq C4..carpro glass polished and carbon collective platinum glass coating.
> 
> This is how it left (I know red=cheating) nowhere near perfect but I was pleased and she was amazed!


New wheel trims?


----------



## CharliesTTS

Not real detailing but all part of it for me..spent a couple of hours tidying up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Rakti said:


> New wheel trims?


Sorry only just seen this..yes new trims and mats! :thumb:


----------



## fullhauser

CharliesTTS said:


> Not real detailing but all part of it for me..spent a couple of hours tidying up!


Thats a mighty impressive setup! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Not real detailing but all part of it for me..spent a couple of hours tidying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez and I thought I had PA ISSUES LOL, awesome set up Charlie 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lexus-is250

CharliesTTS said:


> Not real detailing but all part of it for me..spent a couple of hours tidying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some set up you have there. Just looking through wondering what you will selling on next

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Wont call it detailing but this is my sister's boyfriends car. He's not really using it as working from home and she prefers it to her fiat 500. Unfortunately it gets treated the same way. It was filthy and only had a limited amount of time so no power washer or 2bm here. Wheels where done before I had chance to take any pictures but in general was a Pre-soak of Surfex HD (car has no protection on) followed by a strong rinse of the hose to get some of the dirt off few mins later. Washed with AF Lather and a Megs MF wash mitt. After rinsing went round with some BSD while i dried it. Far from perfect close up i can assure you but much better than it was. Its got a private plate on but think its a 2014 like mine is only this one has 105k miles on.


----------



## 350Chris

That must have been satisfying! Nice work!


----------



## Christian6984

350Chris said:


> That must have been satisfying! Nice work!


Oh yeah was sick of looking at it in that state. Will probably be the same in a couple of weeks :lol: Ive not had Surfex long and have only really used it on tyres and wheels prior to this as our cars are much better maintained. Would have been nice to see what difference getting the PW out and even using it through a snowfoam lance would have made as all the arches and honey comb grills could have done with a bit more attention. The exhaust is really bad and meant to be silver, the wheels are callipers could have also done with a bit more cleaning as it was well used by her boyfriend commuting from Preston to Stockport 5 times a week


----------



## Cuffy

Considering the weather, quick hoover and rubber mats swapped in. The sure sign summer is over for another year









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

CharliesTTS said:


> Not real detailing but all part of it for me..spent a couple of hours tidying up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very, very impressive my friend.
That gives me something to aim for


----------



## P2K

Finally got round to detailing my car, four weeks since its last bath.

Did all the usual prewash, two bucket (three if you include the one for the wheels) etc.

Used ONR as a drying aid for the first time which worked great.

Then like a proper nub nub, whilst leaning over to dry the rear window, I trod on my wheel, just catching it with the toes of my shoe.
The dirt from the underside of my shoe scratched the clearcoat on the wheel 

My wheels are gloss black so it showed up like a sore thumb, well to me at least.

So, cracked out some polish and gave the area a couple of minutes of attention, quick wipe down and the scratches are pretty much all gone, relief


----------



## Lexus-is250

Used a strong 8 below mix to try and kill off some of the layers of protection on the car. Followed up with a wash then Korrosol the whole car then rinsed.

Dried, then a layer of crystal sealant. Not used it as a top coat for quite some time so I need to resist the urge and leave it alone.

Bloody raining now

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Went out yesterday aftenoon and gave the car a ONR wash and then another coat of Sonax Polymer Netshield and Angelwax H2GO.
Only applied it 2/3 weeks ago. I'd bought a new Kwazar Spray Foamer so last weekend I thought I would try Bilt Hamber Autofoam through it at just under 4% strength. Even after the rinse you could see that the LSP was severely degraded. Waited until the next morning and the beading from the rain confirmed it. It was chucking it down this morning and the LSP looked back to normal.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Went out yesterday aftenoon and gave the car a ONR wash and then another coat of Sonax Polymer Netshield and Angelwax H2GO.
> 
> Only applied it 2/3 weeks ago. I'd bought a new Kwazar Spray Foamer so last weekend I thought I would try Bilt Hamber Autofoam through it at just under 4% strength. Even after the rinse you could see that the LSP was severely degraded. Waited until the next morning and the beading from the rain confirmed it. It was chucking it down this morning and the LSP looked back to normal.


PNS is a pretty durable product, the autofoam must have some bite to it. How you finding the ONR wash?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> PNS is a pretty durable product, the autofoam must have some bite to it. How you finding the ONR wash?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Getting use to the ONR now. Great for maintenance washes. I've washed my car 3 times this week. Once with BH Autofoam and twice with ONR.

Yes AF has some bite, even at 4% or just under in my case. Or PNS just hates high PH cleaners.
I was going to use AF as my winter foam but may switch to Powermaxed TFR as that is LSP safe at 1:8 (if my memory is correct and I have this product). I now need to find the best cleaning PH neutral foam.


----------



## atbalfour

GSVHammer said:


> Getting use to the ONR now. Great for maintenance washes. I've washed my car 3 times this week. Once with BH Autofoam and twice with ONR.
> 
> Yes AF has some bite, even at 4% or just under in my case. Or PNS just hates high PH cleaners.
> I was going to use AF as my winter foam but may switch to Powermaxed TFR as that is LSP safe at 1:8 (if my memory is correct and I have this product). I now need to find the best cleaning PH neutral foam.


So Sonax PNS and BSD hate AutoFoam as do many of the super hydrophobic products that contain similar components. BSD is stripped with one hit at less than 4% PIR.

Heads up on the PowerMaxed, it's not any more LSP safe, especially at that dilution. It's also caustic (something to consider) and when I measured it at a ratio of 1:50 it was still showing a pH of 13.5.

I use PM for really filthy cars and wheels as a pre-treat.


----------



## GSVHammer

atbalfour said:


> So Sonax PNS and BSD hate AutoFoam as do many of the super hydrophobic products that contain similar components. BSD is stripped with one hit at less than 4% PIR.
> 
> Heads up on the PowerMaxed, it's not any more LSP safe, especially at that dilution. It's also caustic (something to consider) and when I measured it at a ratio of 1:50 it was still showing a pH of 13.5.
> 
> I use PM for really filthy cars and wheels as a pre-treat.


Thanks for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## Blanco92

GSVHammer said:


> Sonax Polymer Netshield... It was chucking it down this morning and the LSP looked back to normal.


Sounds like you rather unluckily got a dose of product incompatibility right there.

I'm using Sonax P&S on the OH's car. Multiple washes with VP ANSF & car shampoo (both marketed as PH neutral products IIRC) and no major degradation to speak of. So I think your theory about Sonax hating non-neutral products is correct.


----------



## GSVHammer

Blanco92 said:


> Sounds like you rather unluckily got a dose of product incompatibility right there.
> 
> I'm using Sonax P&S on the OH's car. Multiple washes with VP ANSF & car shampoo (both marketed as PH neutral products IIRC) and no major degradation to speak of. So I think your theory about Sonax hating non-neutral products is correct.


I used Sonax PNS and BSD last year for my winter prep and used Valet Pro Neutral Snow Foam as my pre wash. As the car gets a lot more dirt etc on it over winter I wanted a pre wash with a bit more cleaning power.
BH Autofoam has that, but degrades the Sonax protection too much. The car was only protected 3 weeks ago. I think if I had waited until December the protection would have been removed completely.

I will be sticking to PH7 pre wash and up my dose of shampoo in the wash bucket.

Just remembered that the dilution ratio I was thinking about was for Valet Pro Citrus Degreaser and not Powermaxed TFR.


----------



## MBRuss

So today I washed the wife's car and tried out Rupes' new Uno Protect. It's supposed to be very quick to use, which appealed to me because I work quite slow.

Amazingly, despite starting later than I wanted, I still managed to pre-wash, snow foam, wash, de-tar, de-iron, clay and polish the whole car with Uno Protect, as well as chuck a quick bit of Sonax PNS on the wheels.

Very happy with the results.

































































Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

My daughter has changed her car so over to dad for a Winter detail.

Car is a 2017 Focus St Line 1.5D

On arrival Saturday morning. Lost an hour due to the BBC Weather app saying 98% chance of rain between 9am - 10 am. Guess what? No rain 









Pre wash Bilt Hamber auto foam. Around 500ml in bottle, topped up with water.



Not to foamy.



After 5 mins



Car was washed with Car Chems 1900:1 Shampoo. Wheels washed with Chemical Guys Citrus wash and the cleaned with Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels.



Leaving



Car was then de tarred with tardis. Iron reomved with Bilt Hamber Korrosol and clayed with Carbon Collective Exfoli Blocks. Re washed and dried.

Winter Prep' Kit from Mitchell and King. My First use of M&K products.



Pure apllied onChemical Guys Blue Pad via Vertool FD



After removal. So easy to buff off.



Next up was Guard Winter Sealant.



Apllied by MF pad and left for around 25 minutes to cure.



Removal was nearly as effortless as Pure.

Time for M&K new winter wax Radiance.



Apllied with a Detailed Online small wax pad.



I did the whole car and left for the 30 minutes cure time as per instructions.



Removal was very grabby on the cloth. Instructions say if grabby too much product has been applied. Remove top layer and allow to cure longer before complete removal. Left for another 10 minutes and removed still a little bit grabby. End of day one.

Sunday morning re washed the car with ONR and dried. Apllied another coat of Radiance Wax but this time used a MF Pad.



Seemed to apply easier with the MF pad rather than the foam one. Left for 40 minutes to cure. This gave me time to apply Angelwax H2GO glass sealant all round. 2 coats to the front and rear glass.
Radiance was far easier to remove today, not grabby at all. Wheels had Angelwax Billberry Wheel Wax Applied and tyres coated with Sonax Tyre Black.
Car was given a quick once over with Chemical Guys Speed Wipe detailing spray.

Finished results.







The pictures don't do the car justice as the colour looks really deep. It has a nice gloss to it. Now we have to wait to see what the durability is like.


----------



## Andyblue

Looking really good :thumb: 

Guard appears a great product if it’s that easy to remove ... 

Wonder if the wax was easier to remove 2nd time because you used the microfibre pad ( and this gave a thinner layer) or because it was a 2nd coat ?


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> My daughter has changed her car so over to dad for a Winter detail.
> 
> Car is a 2017 Focus St Line 1.5D
> 
> On arrival Saturday morning. Lost an hour due to the BBC Weather app saying 98% chance of rain between 9am - 10 am. Guess what? No rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre wash Bilt Hamber auto foam. Around 500ml in bottle, topped up with water.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to foamy.
> 
> 
> 
> After 5 mins
> 
> 
> 
> Car was washed with Car Chems 1900:1 Shampoo. Wheels washed with Chemical Guys Citrus wash and the cleaned with Bilt Hamber Auto Wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving
> 
> 
> 
> Car was then de tarred with tardis. Iron reomved with Bilt Hamber Korrosol and clayed with Carbon Collective Exfoli Blocks. Re washed and dried.
> 
> Winter Prep' Kit from Mitchell and King. My First use of M&K products.
> 
> 
> 
> Pure apllied onChemical Guys Blue Pad via Vertool FD
> 
> 
> 
> After removal. So easy to buff off.
> 
> 
> 
> Next up was Guard Winter Sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> Apllied by MF pad and left for around 25 minutes to cure.
> 
> 
> 
> Removal was nearly as effortless as Pure.
> 
> Time for M&K new winter wax Radiance.
> 
> 
> 
> Apllied with a Detailed Online small wax pad.
> 
> 
> 
> I did the whole car and left for the 30 minutes cure time as per instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> Removal was very grabby on the cloth. Instructions say if grabby too much product has been applied. Remove top layer and allow to cure longer before complete removal. Left for another 10 minutes and removed still a little bit grabby. End of day one.
> 
> Sunday morning re washed the car with ONR and dried. Apllied another coat of Radiance Wax but this time used a MF Pad.
> 
> 
> 
> Seemed to apply easier with the MF pad rather than the foam one. Left for 40 minutes to cure. This gave me time to apply Angelwax H2GO glass sealant all round. 2 coats to the front and rear glass.
> 
> Radiance was far easier to remove today, not grabby at all. Wheels had Angelwax Billberry Wheel Wax Applied and tyres coated with Sonax Tyre Black.
> 
> Car was given a quick once over with Chemical Guys Speed Wipe detailing spray.
> 
> Finished results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures don't do the car justice as the colour looks really deep. It has a nice gloss to it. Now we have to wait to see what the durability is like.


Nice work pal,great colour to work on, bet it looks great  m&k liquids are so nice to use, easy on, easy off. i have found their waxes different to most other waxes, probably due to them being more natural. you have to go really thin on application but they leave a really nice warm finish

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

None, as I dropped the oil on an intermediate change. 

Managed to knock one of the bottles over and lost best part of a litre. Ended up scooping up driveway pebble and trying to wash that instead...in an effort to save earache from the Mrs.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Mini got a wash and BSD/CGVO7 drying aid.

The Zed got a 2bm wash but it was getting dark so just Turtle Wax Dry and Shine and a blow dry after.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Interior / Leather seats and all trim vacuumed and cleaned using DrLeather Wipes and Detailed Online Interior Cleaner.

Almost got locked in the back by the child locks haha.


----------



## GSVHammer

Andyblue said:


> Looking really good :thumb:
> 
> Guard appears a great product if it's that easy to remove ...
> 
> Wonder if the wax was easier to remove 2nd time because you used the microfibre pad ( and this gave a thinner layer) or because it was a 2nd coat ?


A question I asked myself. I'm going to say the pad as it seemed to apply thinner on the 2nd coat. As you say it also could have been that there was 1 layer of wax already applied.
The pot of wax will last a lifetime so I'm going to have to do another car. Think my sons Mercedes is due a winter detail.
Pleased with the outcome of the Focus, just hope the durability is good.


----------



## 350Chris

I need to load the pictures up - but I finished a minor correction on an Alpine White BMW 240 yesterday...not a fan of white but actually impressed with how the car reacted.

Menzerna 2500 and a prewar cleanse before a coat of Bouncers Vanilla Ice...just before it rained. Very satisfying day!


----------



## JJ_

GSVHammer said:


> A question I asked myself. I'm going to say the pad as it seemed to apply thinner on the 2nd coat. As you say it also could have been that there was 1 layer of wax already applied.
> The pot of wax will last a lifetime so I'm going to have to do another car. Think my sons Mercedes is due a winter detail.
> Pleased with the outcome of the Focus, just hope the durability is good.


The car looks amazing on the last image, such deep gloss paint! The wax really needs a microfibre pad to apply, the foam pads don't really work with our waxes due to the high % of natural ingredients. Plus the microfibre will give a more even and level coating and save a little wax too :driver:


----------



## SteveW

We went away last week for a few days and my parents came over to ours to house sit and look after the dogs.

I offered to give my mum's old Fiesta a detail as a "thank you". You know that feeling when you regret offering to do something? Yeah, well, it's a bit like that........ :lol:

This was it before - probably hasn't been cleaned for the best part of two years, although it's probably covered less than 2000 miles in that time.


































A day and a half later, I've finally finished it. It's not perfect but it's a million times better than it was 

Wash, claybar, polish, wax, treated the plastic (although that already looks like it could do with being done again - I'm guessing it must just soak into the plastic given that it was so white to begin with, especially the door handles?). Interior hoovered and dusted. The inside wasn't really dirty at all, just covered in dust so didn't take very long.

I'm quite happy, and once I got going I suppose I did enjoy it. I'm not going to let them leave it so long between cleans now though! :lol:


----------



## GSVHammer

As it was raining this morning I took a few beading shots of M&K Radiance Wax.







Compared to my Mondeo finished with Sonax PNS


----------



## GSVHammer

SteveW said:


>


The Fiesta looks great, bet your Mum was pleased.


----------



## AndyQash

Both looking good GSVH...think the PNS is just shading it between the two.


----------



## AndyQash

Qashqai wearing WETCOAT

All of a sudden picture quality is shocking when uploading via Tapatalk.


----------



## SteveW

GSVHammer said:


> The Fiesta looks great, bet your Mum was pleased.


Thanks. 

Yeah she was chuffed to bits. She said I did a better job than when it was last cleaned by a local valeting company that charged her £75 for a full interior and exterior clean. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984

SteveW said:


> Wash, claybar, polish, wax, treated the plastic (although that already looks like it could do with being done again - I'm guessing it must just soak into the plastic given that it was so white to begin with, especially the door handles?)


Car looks great :thumb: very tidy. I'm surprised it has the black trim door handles and side strips, must have been a late registered car as most are colour coded by 07 reg (Mk6.5). Even though mine is colour coded round the mirrors, door pillars and rubber window surrounds were all quite faded, Dlux did a great job of darkening them and a year later they still look good


----------



## SteveW

Christian6984 said:


> Car looks great :thumb: very tidy. I'm surprised it has the black trim door handles and side strips, must have been a late registered car as most are colour coded by 07 reg (Mk6.5). Even though mine is colour coded round the mirrors, door pillars and rubber window surrounds were all quite faded, Dlux did a great job of darkening them and a year later they still look good


Thanks, she has a 52 reg 1.4 Ghia too that is sat on their driveway at the moment, getting greener by the week - so I'll be tackling that one at some point, but I'll need to take all my kit over there as it's SORN at the mo. The Ghia only has 45k miles on it, they've owned it since 2006 and is being kept for when one of my kids finally passes their driving test.

The blue one in the pics was given to them by my dad's uncle a couple of years ago when he decided he was going to stop driving due to his age and eyesight.

It has a few dents and scratches on it that were done prior to my parents getting it, but it's only done 38k miles so is mechanically near perfect.

As for the black door handles, I agree, I don't see many at this age/reg with them, it's a "Zetec" so not completely bottom of the range.

I used some really old Autoglym Bumper Care I had from years back (the old green gel stuff) on the faded plastic and it seems to have done a reasonable job - so clearly doesn't go off with age :lol:


----------



## GSVHammer

AndyQash said:


> Both looking good GSVH...think the PNS is just shading it between the two.


The PNS has the better beading, but the M&K has really brought the gloss out in the Focus. The Focus will need a machine polish next year, probably when I do it's spring/summer detail. It will look amazing then. I'll have to do a bit more research on M&K waxes as the kit I tried at the weekend impressed me. May need a summer wax from them.
I've still got two untried waxes for my Mondeo. Roll on spring 2021 :thumb:


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> The PNS has the better beading, but the M&K has really brought the gloss out in the Focus. The Focus will need a machine polish next year, probably when I do it's spring/summer detail. It will look amazing then. I'll have to do a bit more research on M&K waxes as the kit I tried at the weekend impressed me. May need a summer wax from them.
> 
> I've still got two untried waxes for my Mondeo. Roll on spring 2021 :thumb:


I have got a few m&k waxes if you want to try them 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> I have got a few m&k waxes if you want to try them
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate will take you up on that next spring.


----------



## atbalfour

GSVHammer said:


> The PNS has the better beading, but the M&K has really brought the gloss out in the Focus. The Focus will need a machine polish next year, probably when I do it's spring/summer detail. It will look amazing then. I'll have to do a bit more research on M&K waxes as the kit I tried at the weekend impressed me. May need a summer wax from them.
> I've still got two untried waxes for my Mondeo. Roll on spring 2021 :thumb:


PNS is one of the most hydrophobic products available and no surprise to see such epic beading in those shots.

Trade off with Sonax paint protection products.. reasonably durable, good value and hydrophobic with the downside of being a pain to apply (sometimes), grabby and not that glossy.


----------



## Jasonjo

What I got up to on Sunday, cross post to showroom section: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=423153&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Kamikaze intenso window coat










Thanks to @CharliesTTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## P2K

Went shopping in the rain, returned home and the sun was out.
Got back at 17:15 and the sun goes down at 18:15.
Quickest maintenance wash on the wifes car ever 

Managed to get finished at 18:30 then packing away all my stuff in the dark.
Three of my neighbors giving the normal comments. God knows what the rest of the street thought.

Doing the glass was a nightmare though as it was steaming up due to the temperature :wall:
I'll remember that in the future


----------



## Dave KG

Had a spare hour so set to work on the winter prep for the Subaru Outback... nothing 'special', just a cleanse and wax for winter... car needs a good machine polish, it's been a couple of years, and that will happen in the spring.

For now though - Autoglym Super Resin Polish on a black hexlogic finishing pad by DA, worked with light to medium pressure on speed 3 on a G220. Managed the bonnet following a wash and de tar, and it's coming up nicely...





Followed (after the pics) with Collinite 476S.

Hopefully get this car finished off tomorrow and then onto the BMW.


----------



## Dave KG

Made a start to the G30... Menzerna 3000 Final Finish by rotary using a 3M polishing pad, followed by Prima Amigo and then Collinite 915.

Happy with the results so far  ... Just need to finish the car off now!


----------



## autonoob

Dave KG said:


> Made a start to the G30... Menzerna 3000 Final Finish by rotary using a 3M polishing pad, followed by Prima Amigo and then Collinite 915.
> 
> Happy with the results so far  ... Just need to finish the car off now!


Wow, it looks clean. It creates a reflection of the surroundings.


----------



## Lexus-is250

So I had a work from home day yesterday and a day off today to do some work on this SLK that's owned by a friend of the family. She asked me if I'd like to do the car a few months back and it's taken until now for diaries to align.

Its 16 years old and she has owned it for the last 5 years, dont think apart from a scratch and wash its been done for years. It was just rotten. Interior was grim and the paint hadn't seen any love. Ever. Lovely colour though.

Wheels are going to be refurbished at some point and there are still quite a few deep scratches on it that I didn't want to waste time chasing, I went to remove some if the swirls to bring back gloss to the paint as possible and get it protected.

Followed all the normal steps of wheels, snow foam and 2BM, clayed then started on the interior which took quite some time and surfex. Did the engine bay and corrected the headlights as best as I could before moving onto the paint.

Cleaned all exterior and interior glass and dressed the plastics. Glass sealant on front and rear screens and crystal sealant on the side windows.

After polishing I wiped down with gyeon prep and applied crystal sealant to the paint.

Apologies for all the pictures.

































































































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Lexus-is250 said:


> stuff


Deserves a thread of it's own that one, cracking turnaround.


----------



## 350Chris

Cracking work on the Merc - full and satisfying turn around!


----------



## 350Chris

Not today...but last weekend and just sat long enough to post the pictures







Cooked a couple of DA brushes - which also highlighted a split cord on the DA, which I have now fixed




Full clay - and it took a strong one to lift some odd contamination. Couple of passes with menzerna 2500 to lift out some light marring and swirling. IPA'd, pretax cleansed and coated in Bouncers Vanilla Ice wax

I'm not a fan of white - but the BMW Alpine white responded and lifted really well


----------



## P2K

We had our front garden cemented to get an additional parking space and our next door neighbor kindly let me park on his drive for a couple of weeks whilst we got the work done.

So I bought his missus a bunch of flowers and asked if I could clean his car for him as a thank you.

He didn't take any convincing, just handed the keys over :thumb:

I ended up spending almost four hours detailing his white Focus Estate.
He's not cleaned it since he's had it which must be six months now.

Alloys were filthy and took a while, soooo much fallout on the front wheels, they were black but now are back to being silver, they came up a treat

Whilst washing I could feel the fallout contamination so gave it a blast all over with Red 7, the white car turned purple 

I had a laugh with him about the amount of glass as both the wifes and mine are three doors and his is a five door plus the bits for the estate, and no one likes cleaning glass 

Cleaned the dash, door panels, gear stick, the lot he was very happy and well impressed.

Hopefully he will keep it cleanish for the inevitable next detail by me :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Good on you - good to have good neighbours :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

C63 engine detail & maintenance wash this week

Including roof clean & re-seal

Rappy


----------



## Rappy

C43 a few weeks ago

Engine detail
Roof clean & reseal
Stage 1 paint correction


----------



## Rappy

A6 Avant S Line this week

Maintenance Wash, following new car prep


----------



## Rappy

Mini JCW 4 wks ago

New car prep


----------



## Rappy

Mini Cooper Cabriolet last week

Interior clean & reseal
Roof clean & reseal
Maintenance wash


----------



## 350Chris

Impressive if you have done all that today...although I’m half expecting a new start up post or cheeky advert


----------



## Rappy

350Chris said:


> Impressive if you have done all that today...although I'm half expecting a new start up post or cheeky advert


Today :lol::lol:

None of the above .

Just showing off some of my work. Due to COVID I have more time on my hands.

As a newbie, maybe I have posted it in the wrong thread. If so, sorry.

To add to the above. Gloss black correction on the A6 completed this week.


----------



## LeeH

Friends porker vs megs d300 & d301.










Edit. For some reason the resolution is terrible 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

First wash of the new car today. It was more of a maintenance task than a proper wash as it was covered in rubbish sat on the drive across the road from a construction site! Thankfully we've got it living in the garage since this weekend so now I can keep it clean.

Gave the wheels a covering of BH autofoam and a PW down, then a spray of BH auto-wheel. Agitated with a selection of brushes and a bucket of what I can only describe as 'back of the garage foreign turtlewax shampoo' as I left my AG Pure at home and was doing the wash at my parents-in-law's house.

The bodywork got a generous dose of BHAF via pump sprayer to the bumpers and sills and the rest via the lance. PW'd off. Didn't have the chance to get the buckets out so couldn't touch the car so just rinsed it off with the PW and left it at that. It started raining heavy right after so I'm hoping I'll have less water marks than I would have got from the tap water alone.

Hopefully at some point soon I'll be able to bucket wash it and then it'll be clean in the garage and I can some protection on it. It's currently wearing nothing but a fading wash n' wax type product that they must have used at the dealership.

I'm thinking about putting Wowos crystal sealant on it and then wetcoat after maintenance washes.
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

Bought our daughter her first car the other day.
Mechanically sound and nice on the inside but really hasn't been looked after on the exterior with some pretty poor paintwork.

As you can see from the pictures below there is some sort of staining on the drivers side front wing and running down to the bumper.
Looks like some kind of vandalism which was never attempted to be removed.



















So cracked out my gear and had a bash at it.
I used Meguiars Ultimate Compound followed by Ultimate Polish by hand.

Came up a treat with all staining gone.
Our daughter is very impressed at how "shiny" it is 

And to be honest I was pretty happy with the outcome too.......



















(Me trying to stay out of the reflection too )

Apparently I have the rest of the car to do at some point :wall:


----------



## P2K

Jasonjo said:


> What I got up to on Sunday, cross post to showroom section: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=423153&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning mate :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

Not cars, did this Friday, from this:

to this

and then this today (sorry no before but very similar to the round one)

All finished with Collinite 915. Beading should be great


----------



## Bulkhead

Nothing for a while!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulkhead

The owners of these two cars have their work cut out! This was the road outside work - luckily, the other road was not as deep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Bulkhead said:


> The owners of these two cars have their work cut out! This was the road outside work - luckily, the other road was not as deep!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh dear... wonder if they tried to get through when the water was lower or were they parked up ?


----------



## Bulkhead

Andyblue said:


> Oh dear... wonder if they tried to get through when the water was lower or were they parked up ?


They look to be both in their respective lanes so I guess they drove in there. I passed a few people yesterday who just drove through over a foot of running water on the road without even slowing down. We do have our fair share of idiots here. I guess it doesn't rain that often!


----------



## SteveW

The weather put paid to me doing anything at the weekend, so I Rain-X'd the shower screens in the bathroom and en-suite :lol:

The water runs off them lovely now


----------



## alfajim

car's in the garage having new springs, so i've cleaned the 17 year old banger courtesy car. there's not a straight panel on it but it's clean and shiny now.


----------



## MBRuss

alfajim said:


> car's in the garage having new springs, so i've cleaned the 17 year old banger courtesy car. there's not a straight panel on it but it's clean and shiny now.


You should probably perfect your wash technique if you're doing that kind of damage... 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Yeah couldn't find a clean mitt, so used a brick. &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## 350Chris

I managed a sneaky lunch break today to get all my glass cleaned and H2go’d - it’s one job off the list for the winter prep that I am running out of time to do!


----------



## Bulkhead

After recently giving the new Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions range a go with a polish and coat of spray sealant, I took advantage of a recent offer on the range to grab a bottle of their Wet Wax. After the usual foam and wash with Gyeon Bathe, I rinsed and sprayed the Wet Wax onto the wet panels, then spread and dry with a couple of microfibers. Took no time at all, it id fine on glass and trim and the car looks good. It's planned to rain tomorrow so I'll check out the water behaviour. All in all, I'm quite impressed.


----------



## P2K

Weather app said 0% chance of rain today and tomorrow, finally a chance to get out.

Normal snow foam, 2BM etc then got onto the decon.

It is a 62 plate white car and I have no doubt the previous owner had never done this.

I only managed to get the fallout remover out as it took two hits all over the car and four hits on the roof.

I'll be continuing tomorrow.

Picture is during first hit of fallout remover, so much purple ......


----------



## GSVHammer

P2K said:


> Weather app said 0% chance of rain today and tomorrow, finally a chance to get out.
> 
> Normal snow foam, 2BM etc then got onto the decon.
> 
> It is a 62 plate white car and I have no doubt the previous owner had never done this.
> 
> I only managed to get the fallout remover out as it took two hits all over the car and four hits on the roof.
> 
> I'll be continuing tomorrow.
> 
> Picture is during first hit of fallout remover, so much purple ......


That does look quite bad :lol:


----------



## P2K

GSVHammer said:


> That does look quite bad :lol:


Yep, it took four goes :wall:

Today I managed to get the tar remover out and de-badged the car.
Ready for a clay tomorrow.

More ammunition for the neighbours who already think I'm nuts


----------



## sharrkey

So the wife picked up her new car at the weekend and finally got a chance to give it a good decon, and also my 1st attempt with a DA lol





























































Been quite a few years since I've had a black car to look after, what have I let myself in 4, but damn those reflections do make it worth while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Finally gave the motor a wash today after 2 weeks!! Shows how bad the weather has been recently 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

sharrkey said:


> So the wife picked up her new car at the weekend and finally got a chance to give it a good decon, and also my 1st attempt with a DA lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been quite a few years since I've had a black car to look after, what have I let myself in 4, but damn those reflections do make it worth while
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking very nice m8!

Hopefully worth the wait! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Looking very nice m8!
> 
> Hopefully worth the wait! :thumb:


Yeh she's absolutely delighted with it, done all the windows with intenso today and hopefully get some longevity with it. By the time I'd full decon the car and done the glass I only had time for 1 coat of centurion, weather permitting tomorrow I'll get some more done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Merc5152

*Finally got to give it a clean...*

Took the opportunity to give it a nice clean today trying some different products

- Polar blast snow foam
- AG UHD shampoo
- Wheels - Valet Pro Bilberry
- AG SRP
- Farecla G3 Super Gloss wax
- Tyres - Megs tyre gel


----------



## Rappy

BMW X1 M Sport Winter Prep


----------



## P2K

Clay barred in preparation for machining, hopefully on Sunday


----------



## Rappy

P2K said:


> Clay barred in preparation for machining, hopefully on Sunday


Fingers crossed it stays dry for you :buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Rappy said:


> BMW X1 M Sport Winter Prep


Lovely work you did Rappy, I needed to wear my sunglasses to look at the gloss levels.


----------



## Rappy

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely work you did Rappy, I needed to wear my sunglasses to look at the gloss levels.


Thanks Soul boy 68 :thumb::thumb:

I did post my other recent work on page 571


----------



## P2K

Rappy said:


> Fingers crossed it stays dry for you :buffer:


Cheers mate, I was planning on doing it tomorrow but I'm going to put myself through the pain of watching Everton vs United which is 12.30 ko.

Can't be bothered to rush about so hoping it stays dry, weather radar shows I should be okay, might just hit us here around 4pm at which point I'd like to think I have finished .


----------



## Rappy

Kitchen sink 

Too much time on my hands :lol::lol:

Autosol & Super Fine Wire Wool.


----------



## Deathstar

Couple of quick maintenance washes for both cats. 
Snowfoamed with a mix of AG Polar Blast and CG Hydrosuds.
2BM with DoDo Juice Born to be Mild (I do like this stuff). 
Then dried with Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax as a QD and aid.


----------



## GSVHammer

Gave the old Mondeo a maintenance wash as it hasn't been done in about 3 weeks. Tried out Valet Pro Advanced Netrual Snow Foam. Put a weak mixture on the car as I'd diluted it 1:2 instead of 1:3 and it didn't dwell too long. That's what happens when you only have 3.5 hrs sleep after night shift.
Topped up the front screen with another coat of Angelwax H2GO. Wheels sprayed with Turtlewax Dry N Shine, love this product.
Bodywork QD 50:50 mix of Sonax BSD and Chemical Guys V7.


----------



## P2K

Rappy said:


> Kitchen sink
> 
> Too much time on my hands :lol::lol:
> 
> Autosol & Super Fine Wire Wool.


Quality, made me laugh.

I actually thought you meant you threw the kitchen sink at your car, polishing the exhaust pipe tips :lol::lol::lol:

Came up nice


----------



## Rappy

P2K said:


> Quality, made me laugh.
> 
> I actually thought you meant you threw the kitchen sink at your car, polishing the exhaust pipe tips :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Came up nice


Thanks 

I did polish the X1's exhaust.

Trying to keep sane :lol::lol:

The wife thinks I have lost the plot with my detailing!!


----------



## BrummyPete

No pics but gave the car a well deserved wash, its was caked in crap after almost a 800 miles then done some localised machining on a couple of scratches which seem to have creeped up on the car then finished with a coat of colly 845, looks alright for a few hours work


----------



## 350Chris

After washing and QD'ing all the house window frames and PVC doors, I gave the zed as much winter prep as I am likely to manage this year.

Pre wash, rinse, decon, rinse, dry and wax. The car needs a light polish and really a bumper spray for the road rash really but no chance of that with lock down atm

I have tried FK tyre dressing as well - so interested to see how that holds up



I did all the glass and h2go'd it earlier in the week and I'll sort the hazed headlights tomorrow

Waxing reminded me that I'm not leaving the house or exercising enough :lol:


----------



## P2K

Rappy said:


> Thanks
> 
> I did polish the X1's exhaust.
> 
> Trying to keep sane :lol::lol:
> 
> The wife thinks I have lost the plot with my detailing!!


My Missus encourages it. It keeps me out of her way and her car gets the treatment too. :thumb:

Plus it makes for easy Christmas/Birthday/Fathers Day presents :lol:

My exhaust tips are something that really do need the treatment, I just never get round to it and now with a third car on the drive my daughter is expecting the same treatment for her car as ours :wall:


----------



## atbalfour

Couple of my family cars today... just got a photo of one.

This fiesta was caked with dirt and has generally been maintained poorly, no toppers, sometimes never dried at all with a lot of limescale and water spotting. I coated it with Cancoat when I last saw it back early in April.


















Car required a couple of hits of Wax Planet 8Below, a strong wash with TAC Systems Mystic Bubble, Korrosol, Anachem's Tarminator. Water behaviour at this point was poor, and I feared Cancoat had run it's course. Decided to try some of Labocosmetica's #Purifica - it's an acid pH shampoo which acts as a limescale remover and coating rejuvenator.. I was sceptical but it did return some of Cancoat's water behaviour. First time using this and really liked it... i've just a sample kindly sent on by CharliesTTS but will definitely be buying some, really good product.

Video below shows one coat of Cancoat still performing at c. 80% after 7 months and having been so neglected this is pretty impressive in my book...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xFBZqj49FbQnkh4Q6

Also protecting the alloys pretty well!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/4ceakvZhUBb2TAJa8

While the car was clean and decontaminated I thought it'd be better to give the Cancoat a little help, as much as I'd have expect it to continue to work for a couple of months yet.

Quickly used panel prep then ran around the car with Siramik SC Mist returning some gloss and pretty nice slickness. I polished down the right side of the bonnet as there was a bird sh*te etching, so will be interested to see how SC Mist holds up with no Cancoat base.

Finished article:
























The other car was my Mum's Sh*troen - it was coated with TAC Moonlight back in September, hasn't been washed since and boy did it need it. One hit with Eight Below at 2% PIR removed 90% of the dirt and grime then did a contact wash with my beloved TAC Mystic Bubble once more. As expected, all surfaces still beading like a dream... also the plastics, which Moonlight really darkened but didn't expect to hold up as well.


----------



## St Evelyn

that fiesta is looking good - great colour as well.


----------



## HEADPHONES

350Chris said:


> After washing and QD'ing all the house window frames and PVC doors, I gave the zed as much winter prep as I am likely to manage this year.
> 
> Pre wash, rinse, decon, rinse, dry and wax. The car needs a light polish and really a bumper spray for the road rash really but no chance of that with lock down atm
> 
> I have tried FK tyre dressing as well - so interested to see how that holds up
> 
> 
> 
> I did all the glass and h2go'd it earlier in the week and I'll sort the hazed headlights tomorrow
> 
> Waxing reminded me that I'm not leaving the house or exercising enough


You've been a busy bunny :thumb:
Back in 05 I actually ordered my Zed in Azure blue after seeing Evo magazine's blue staff car.
Changed my mind after a couple weeks to orange and still occasionally wish I'd stuck to blue.
Azure looks good under all lighting conditions..... especially when all waxed up 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Deathstar said:


> Couple of quick maintenance washes for both cats.
> Snowfoamed with a mix of AG Polar Blast and CG Hydrosuds.
> 2BM with DoDo Juice Born to be Mild (I do like this stuff).
> Then dried with Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Wax as a QD and aid.


Did the cats appreciate all that attention though? :lol:


----------



## Rob D 88

Got round to doing two maintenance washes today.

My car and the sister in laws Fiesta. They were both filthy! Didn't get loads of pictures as I wasn't going for a lovely detail. Just a quick little splash basically.

Fiesta:





































BMW 135i: (I personally think this shape now makes the older 140i look a bit dated!)




























Thanks Rob


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Gave the old Mondeo a maintenance wash as it hasn't been done in about 3 weeks. Tried out Valet Pro Advanced Netrual Snow Foam. Put a weak mixture on the car as I'd diluted it 1:2 instead of 1:3 and it didn't dwell too long. That's what happens when you only have 3.5 hrs sleep after night shift.
> 
> Topped up the front screen with another coat of Angelwax H2GO. Wheels sprayed with Turtlewax Dry N Shine, love this product.
> 
> Bodywork QD 50:50 mix of Sonax BSD and Chemical Guys V7.


Just ordered some dry n shine, should come in handy over the winter months 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Right c'mon and own up.... who's upset all the Karen's.... :lol:

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/4073305-If-you-were-pressure-washing-your-car


----------



## 350Chris

The Cueball said:


> Right c'mon and own up.... who's upset all the Karen's.... :lol:
> 
> https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/_chat/4073305-If-you-were-pressure-washing-your-car


Makes for tragic reading!

My neighbour was blowing leaves at 11am and his daughter was playing the effing piano! But they are the most inconsiderate people/family I have ever encountered! :wall:


----------



## idrobbo

350Chris said:


> Makes for tragic reading!
> 
> My neighbour was blowing leaves at 11am and his daughter was playing the effing piano! But they are the most inconsiderate people/family I have ever encountered! :wall:


At least they have the freedom to do that these days ...

Lest we (and they) forget.


----------



## 350Chris

idrobbo said:


> At least they have the freedom to do that these days ...
> 
> Lest we (and they) forget.


I get it and agree, sorry - my post was worded poorly.

Not observing the 11am silence is different to them being the least considerate people I have ever met


----------



## SteveW

This weekend I got the chance to try out the new pressure washer along with all the AG goodies I bought earlier in the week (Polar Blaster and complete Polar Range).

This is the first time I've ever tried snow foam. I was quite impressed with the Polar Blast foam, not so impressed with the Polar Wash shampoo but love the Polar Seal.










I didn't take any pics of the wash or the seal, but this was it afterwards 


















That was Saturday. Then on Sunday I tried again on Mrs SteveW's Stepway. Played with the settings on the lance a bit and I think I got a better foam the second time. The Polar Wash was a bit better too, so I'll probably keep that just for the Stepway and carry on using the UHD shampoo I have on my Leon 


























It was just misting with drizzly rain when I took those photos of the Stepway, but it does have a really nice shine on it now.

Bear in mind that the Stepway hasn't been polished/waxed for probably a year or so, I just give it a quick QD after each wash so I think it looked really good after just those three products.

I've uploaded a video onto youtube of the Stepway's bonnet after applying the Polar Seal, which I was really, really impressed with. I haven't seen the water run off the bonnet of the Stepway like that for a long time now!






Of course, it's all subjective - there are plenty of other probably better products out there that I've still not tried, but I'm slowly bringing myself into the 21st century with my car cleaning routine :lol:


----------



## roscopervis

It was actually yesterday, but with the Autofoam at 4% debate continuing, I decided to do a test of 8 waxes on the bonnet of my car. Applied them a few days ago, so not 100% fresh, but cured and then hit with as many hits of Autofoam at 4% pir (70ml into a 1.8 litre pressure foamer) until they became ugly. Quite interesting. Took a few videos which I'll edit and link in a separate thread I think. I'm bad at editing videos so might be a while.


----------



## Kenan

roscopervis said:


> It was actually yesterday, but with the Autofoam at 4% debate continuing, I decided to do a test of 8 waxes on the bonnet of my car. Applied them a few days ago, so not 100% fresh, but cured and then hit with as many hits of Autofoam at 4% pir (70ml into a 1.8 litre pressure foamer) until they became ugly. Quite interesting. Took a few videos which I'll edit and link in a separate thread I think. I'm bad at editing videos so might be a while.


Will be interested in this 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

roscopervis said:


> It was actually yesterday, but with the Autofoam at 4% debate continuing, I decided to do a test of 8 waxes on the bonnet of my car. Applied them a few days ago, so not 100% fresh, but cured and then hit with as many hits of Autofoam at 4% pir (70ml into a 1.8 litre pressure foamer) until they became ugly. Quite interesting. Took a few videos which I'll edit and link in a separate thread I think. I'm bad at editing videos so might be a while.


Sorry to interject mate, but what debate is this? I did a quick search and cant find the debate topic...I am probably using the wrong search terms LOL

Just interested, as I find it really deteriorates my wax LSP


----------



## roscopervis

Some people have found that Autofoam does shorten the lifespan of LSP's at 4% pir (some contend that at much lower dilutions too) whereas others argue that it doesn't. It isn't wrapped up in one thread, but it crops up often. Atbalfour has a great recent thread looking at 'toppers' and part of this test he sees how long they can withstand Autofoam at 4% pir. Not very long it seems.


----------



## Walesy.

roscopervis said:


> Some people have found that Autofoam does shorten the lifespan of LSP's at 4% pir (some contend that at much lower dilutions too) whereas others argue that it doesn't. It isn't wrapped up in one thread, but it crops up often. Atbalfour has a great recent thread looking at 'toppers' and part of this test he sees how long they can withstand Autofoam at 4% pir. Not very long it seems.


Im finding the same bud, so good to know.

I have started using AS snowfoam pro (PH Neutral) as a result.


----------



## atbalfour

Weirdly don't find AF to degrade wax based products to the same extent as it does SiO2 products (sorry if that is a spoiler re. your test!!!)... I use a colour charged spray wax from time to time and despite being a relatively short life product isn't as impacted by AF as something like Sonax BSD or a host of ceramic coating toppers, which hate it regardless of dilution.

The BSD lovers on here must not use AF or reapply BSD every wash!! It's normally a pretty durable QD/Spray Sealant and can get upwards of a month of being washed with pH neutral shampoos.

Yet to find an SiO2 spray product that is completely resistant to Auto Foam... Cancoat and Moonlight (though technically lite coatings) do resist it as well as anything, whereas Gtechniq Exo V4 lasted a couple of Auto Foam washes having fully cured. Not enough evidence to say categorically that it is an SiO2 LSP killer but certainly a few have very similar experiences with it and similar foams. Seems like you're another one Walsey!


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> Weirdly don't find AF to degrade wax based products to the same extent as it does SiO2 products (sorry if that is a spoiler re. your test!!!)... I use a colour charged spray wax from time to time and despite being a relatively short life product isn't as impacted by AF as something like Sonax BSD or a host of ceramic coating toppers, which hate it regardless of dilution.
> 
> The BSD lovers on here must not use AF or reapply BSD every wash!! It's normally a pretty durable QD/Spray Sealant and can get upwards of a month of being washed with pH neutral shampoos.
> 
> Yet to find an SiO2 spray product that is completely resistant to Auto Foam... Cancoat and Moonlight (though technically lite coatings) do resist it as well as anything, whereas Gtechniq Exo V4 lasted a couple of Auto Foam washes having fully cured. Not enough evidence to say categorically that it is an SiO2 LSP killer but certainly a few have very similar experiences with it and similar foams. Seems like you're another one Walsey!


Thinking of it, the last LSP was PA Highgloss spray, which beads and repels like mad. But I felt AF really impacted it greatly. As the claimed durability, was reduced significantly.


----------



## atbalfour

Walesy. said:


> Thinking of it, the last LSP was PA Highgloss spray, which beads and repels like mad. But I felt AF really impacted it greatly. As the claimed durability, was reduced significantly.


Yeah PA LSPs are not huge fans of AF either... use Cosmic more than High Gloss and while it does fare better than BSD after a few hits at anything above 2% PIR and that crazy beading will be greatly diminished.


----------



## Rappy

Created a thread to discuss this issue only

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=423565


----------



## P2K

Walesy. said:


> Im finding the same bud, so good to know.
> 
> I have started using AS snowfoam pro (PH Neutral) as a result.


Recently purchased some Autosmart Snowfoam Pro too, how you finding it?
What ratio are you diluting it too?

I did my car a couple of days ago with it. Came up well but was a little runny and I was hoping it would be a little more foamy.

My Autosmart rep said I could use it at 1:30 (32ml product, 968ml water) but I used 50ml and 950ml water. I think I'll up it to maybe 75ml product next time to see how it goes.

Be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Walesy.

P2K said:


> Recently purchased some Autosmart Snowfoam Pro too, how you finding it?
> What ratio are you diluting it too?
> 
> I did my car a couple of days ago with it. Came up well but was a little runny and I was hoping it would be a little more foamy.
> 
> My Autosmart rep said I could use it at 1:30 (32ml product, 968ml water) but I used 50ml and 950ml water. I think I'll up it to maybe 75ml product next time to see how it goes.
> 
> Be interested to hear your thoughts.


I used 50ml in 950ml mate. However, I find adjusting the lance at this ratio is the best way to balance out the foam, as to how you like it.

I find it a good foam to be honest (Randomlyset used/reviewed it and I bought it off the back of his review), I often use it via the gilmour foam cannon too, which is runny but enough to soften the dirt. 
For the cash, I think it is probably the best snowfoam I have used, especially over CG Notouch and the AB snow foam offerings (which I didnt like at all)

Sometime, a little bit of AS Duet in the mix can make it more foamy, thats also my go to shampoo these days


----------



## P2K

Walesy. said:


> I used 50ml in 950ml mate. However, I find adjusting the lance at this ratio is the best way to balance out the foam, as to how you like it.
> 
> I find it a good foam to be honest (Randomlyset used/reviewed it and I bought it off the back of his review), I often use it via the gilmour foam cannon too, which is runny but enough to soften the dirt.
> For the cash, I think it is probably the best snowfoam I have used, especially over CG Notouch and the AB snow foam offerings (which I didnt like at all)
> 
> Sometime, a little bit of AS Duet in the mix can make it more foamy, thats also my go to shampoo these days


Thanks for the reply.

I have the cannon fully open so adjusting it would provide more water, I may look into one of those cheap gausses or changing the nozzle orifice.

Nice tip saying to add some AS Duet to the mix :thumb:

Yeah I saw the video which prompted to to get it too, although I nearly bought the Ultra Mouse.

I'm overall very happy with it, just wanted a little more foam.
Works out at around 50p per wash for me which is a lot cheaper than my previous (BH Auto Foam) so that's always a bonus


----------



## pt1

Little detailing job on today. Took a scratch out of my pals a35.. He couldn't see where it used to be so i must of done a good job 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco92

So it wasn't today, it was Sunday, but this is my first time logging in since so it all counts, right? :thumb:

Just a maintenance wash on both cars. Pre-washed with VP ANSF, ONR 2BM wash and dried with a few squirts of BSD and a plush towel. Headlights got a layer of 303 and the glass a layer of Armorall Shield for glass.

Untitled by Chris B, on Flickr

Untitled by Chris B, on Flickr

Have decided my next purchase will be a Worx Hydroshot as my "pressure washer" is more of a pressure sprayer and I'm fed up with it. I'll get more pleasure putting it in the bin than I ever got from using it.


----------



## vsideboy

This weekend consisted of me washing, Auto Finesse Tripple polishing and AutoGlym HD waxing my car before it got dark.

Also the wifes white car has recently been getting a massive amount of aphid and greenfly falling out of the large tree at the front of our house, they end up having a massive party on the bonnet and roof, which end up with massive amounts of poo. My fault as should have actioned it more often when I get around to washing her car. Anyway, took forever to get off, trying lots of various products and ended up having to clay the roof and bonnet to get it all off. For time reasons I just ended up putting some spray sealant on it for now but she's not driving it so should be sufficient for a while.

Stupid Aphids!


----------



## leecarey212

.......


----------



## leecarey212

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leecarey212

Brilliant white !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Had a wee detailing job on today,on a nice audi sq5. Main priorities were to remove a few scratches, improve the appearance of the plastic trim on the windows and apply protection to get it through the winter, all in under 3 hours. I was rushing so didn't get to many pictures
Window plastic trim, before








Quick cut using menzerna 2200, about 85% better 








Next up was the scratches on the top on rear bumper








Hit these with menzerna 400 then refined with 3500, all the scratches came out nicely apart from the gouges into the paint








The alloys had a full decon and were protected with wowo crystal sealant. The paint was in pretty good condition so i just used anglewax stripped ease then added soft99 fusso coat as the lsp
The glass was cleaned and polished then topped with gtechniq g5
It came up really nice, owner was pleased, result

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

My son had asked me to clean is car as it was covered in dirt. Haven't had the time lately with the weather been poor while I've been off. Had a 2 hr window this afternoon with a low risk of rain.

The car was detailed at the start of this year. Got it finished on January the 1st. I think it's had another coat of G3 Super Gloss and maybe a coat of TAC Systems Shinee Wax in 11 months, so the protection was all but gone. It needs a proper decontamination when I have the time. Today was just getting it cleaner.







Pre rinse to remove as much muck as possible.
Bilt Hamber Autofoam at 4%
Wheels Chemical Guys Citrus wash and Bilt Hamber Autowheel
Body washed with Car Chem Shampoo
Wheels protected with Turtlewax Dry N Shine
Body work protected with Turtlewax Hybrid Spray wax
Class cleaned with Autobrite Crystal.

Finished.





My son made Tapas for tea, so we where both happy :thumb:


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> My son had asked me to clean is car as it was covered in dirt. Haven't had the time lately with the weather been poor while I've been off. Had a 2 hr window this afternoon with a low risk of rain.
> 
> The car was detailed at the start of this year. Got it finished on January the 1st. I think it's had another coat of G3 Super Gloss and maybe a coat of TAC Systems Shinee Wax in 11 months, so the protection was all but gone. It needs a proper decontamination when I have the time. Today was just getting it cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre rinse to remove as much muck as possible.
> 
> Bilt Hamber Autofoam at 4%
> 
> Wheels Chemical Guys Citrus wash and Bilt Hamber Autowheel
> 
> Body washed with Car Chem Shampoo
> 
> Wheels protected with Turtlewax Dry N Shine
> 
> Body work protected with Turtlewax Hybrid Spray wax
> 
> Class cleaned with Autobrite Crystal.
> 
> Finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son made Tapas for tea, so we where both happy :thumb:


Looking good, i remember when you did the detail 11 months ago.. Time flies 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good, always something a bit special and very satisfying when you clean a mucky car with loads of grime on. :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

Andyblue said:


> Looking good, always something a bit special and very satisfying when you clean a mucky car with loads of grime on. :thumb:


yeah you can see where you've been, with a mucky one.


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Looking good, i remember when you did the detail 11 months ago.. Time flies
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It certainly does. Car needs a proper decontamination and I'd like to use the M&K Pure, Guard and Radiance Wax again. At the moment it's just constant wet weather when I'm not working.



Andyblue said:


> Looking good, always something a bit special and very satisfying when you clean a mucky car with loads of grime on. :thumb:


Ive been meaning to clean it for a couple of weeks as all you could see was dirt. It's a pity I only had a couple of hours today to clean it. The weather forecast isn't looking good for the next week either.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Finished off these two. Full Paint Protection Film and C Quartz Finest Reserve. Three weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Finished off these two. Full Paint Protection Film and C Quartz Finest Reserve. Three weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## pt1

got to try out a few products i bought recently, in particular autobrite purple rain and the ultimate finish snow foam
















Pleased with the purple rain,i didnt realise the wheels were in so much need of some fall out remover,it did a good job. 
I added around 150ml of snow foam to a 1l lance, the foam was pretty thick, to my liking








This is after 7 mins








After a rinse it looked to have cleaned well,looks like a good value product. 
I Did all the usual wash process then 
Topped the car with garage therapy sigma and gave the engine bay a tidy up too

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Focus ST looks great as per usual.
What did you think of GT Sigma it was between that TS Shinee Wax & Prizm, went for Shinee Wax instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

TakDetails said:


> Focus ST looks great as per usual.
> What did you think of GT Sigma it was between that TS Shinee Wax & Prizm, went for Shinee Wax instead.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its brilliant,i really like it.its nice to use, smells great and the finish it leaves really suits black
I haven't used prizm, will have to look into that

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car a maintenance wash today and a interior tidy up.had not been cleaned in around a month, was filthy








Always come up good








Used TW dry&shine as lsp

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

I have a new car. The old handsome test car is gone, and this now takes its place.









The old car was useful as I could test anything and not worry too much. This new car is in very good condition generally. Fair enough, it's 7 years old, but it only has 14000 miles on it. It's one owner was an old guy who used it as a second car to his Maserati. It was still serviced on the button, without fail and with no expense spared. I was lucky to find it and buy it, all for an excellent price.

The good lady has christened it "The Tooth" as she thinks it looks like the car version of a tooth, obviously. All this means I really should look after it properly. It also means I'll do some tests of polishes. The colour is very forgiving, which is good. The colour wouldn't be my first choice though, but a deal is a deal.

Today I started to get a base line clean done. This involved a snow foam with Wax Planet 8 Below, a good going round all the edges etc with brushes and a rinse. This showed that the car was generally very clean. No moss or anything hiding in the crevices or the lots of plastic. Following this, I washed the car with Meguiars Wash+ which removed whatever protection was on the car. It was sold with Supaguard, though I doubt it still has that, but it was valeted before I bought it from the VW dealer so will have had something on, as evidenced by the weak but present water behaviour prior to using the Wash+.

Following this there was still lots of little flecks in the paint.

























So hit it with Power Maxed Tar Off and some of these were obviously tar.

































Then it was hit with a fallout remover, but not much of a reaction, only in a few isolated spots. The car was then snowfoamed, mitt washed and dried again.

I set up a new test to see how Autofoam at 4% affects 2 more products and also DSW as a benchmark.


































I'll do the Autofoam test in the week hopefully, I'll use a pressure washer and wash the panel in between hits. Will these do better than 3?

Also managed to help out my friend in correcting a rather nice car ready for coating this weekend. It's good to keep the eye in.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

















Not sure how I feel about the exhausts though


----------



## Ctreanor13

Gave the other half's Exeo a quick wash today. Foamed with 8 below, washed with Autowash and tried out my new mitt from Anachem. Topped off with BSD. I think it hides it's age well given it's nearly 10 years old.


----------



## Rakti

Ctreanor13 said:


> Gave the other half's Exeo a quick wash today. Foamed with 8 below, washed with Autowash and tried out my new mitt from Anachem. Topped off with BSD. I think it hides it's age well given it's nearly 10 years old.


Is this related to the Audi A4? Plenty of similar lines.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Rakti said:


> Is this related to the Audi A4? Plenty of similar lines.


As far as I know, it's the same as the B7 A4 but with seat badges. Everything else is Audi parts. Alot cheaper at the time than buying an Audi she tells me


----------



## sharrkey

1st time using a Da properly myself, applied Carpro essence to the wife's bonnet, think I done ok!
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## McC

Brother in law's Fiesta...went through a far bit of petrol to get through a crap load of tar! And the state of the clay bar once finished was something else. Came up good though. He and in law's were happy with it and it's good to know that it should be an easier job the next time!
Before:

























After























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

Gave the Leon its weekly wash yesterday and treated the engine bay to a quick once over with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care afterwards. Could have done a better job, but it was only a quick tidy as the Grand Prix was due to start in about ten mins and I still had to pack the pressure washer and bits and bobs away :lol:


----------



## pt1

Did a maintenance wash yesterday..... car is filthy already 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

pt1 said:


> Did a maintenance wash yesterday..... car is filthy already
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


:lol:

Always the way at this time of year isn't it!

This is the first time in as long as I can remember that I can clean the car at the weekend and it's still reasonably clean (bar a layer of dust) on Wednesday - due to still working from home thanks to Covid!


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got around to getting my Bonnet done In between weather usual crap Scottish weather lol

Bonnet polished with Carpro Essence 
Polish Angel Centurion 2x coats
Topped with Polish Angel Wulfinte
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenan

Gave the car a wash and decon before added Autoglym UHD, will be interesting to see how long it lasts. 









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

In the words of a questionable famous artist, can you tell what it is yet?


----------



## PaulDW

LeeH said:


> In the words of a questionable famous artist, can you tell what it is yet?


bucket trolley?


----------



## Rakti

LeeH said:


> In the words of a questionable famous artist, can you tell what it is yet?


Is it for cleaning two wheels off the car?

The advantage over a single wheel rig being that while the chemicals are working on the first wheel, you can get on with cleaning the second.


----------



## LeeH

PaulDW said:


> bucket trolley?


1st prize.


----------



## Andyblue

LeeH said:


> 1st prize.


You've got too much time on your hands mate 

Does look good though :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

Andyblue said:


> You've got too much time on your hands mate
> 
> Does look good though :thumb:


The benefits of workings shifts, only at work 5 months of the year.


----------



## SteveW

LeeH said:


> 1st prize.


Good work, I like that


----------



## BrummyPete

After 1200 miles thought I would give the car a quick clean, didn't realise how dirty it was and the wheels were shocking, gave a spritz of fse and some raceglaze rubber dressing on the tyres to finish off


----------



## McC

Parent in-laws Tiguan. Took me longer than expected, didn't realise how much a bigger car takes! Came out good though and they were chuffed that it's protected for the winter 

Before;

























































During;









After;

























Good reflection;









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Megs Wash Plus on my shower enclosure and shower screen, super effective.


----------



## 350Chris

No during pictures as I was working like I had a rocket up my backside...but this car has seen our family through an awful lot but it is time for it to find a new home; so I did a rinse, decon, quick (but aggressive) 1 stage and sealed it all off with Bouncers DD Si

Before



Some fairly consistent scraping down the passenger side






After


----------



## Ctreanor13

Took a day during the week to spruce up my brothers girlfriend's car for sale. Wash, decon and a run over with SRP and EGP. Quick 'valet' on the inside as it wasn't too bad except for the driver's seat and plastics. Make up and fake tan really do show up alot!

No before shots but here's a few Afters ready for the donedeal ad!


----------



## Kenan

Kenan said:


> Gave the car a wash and decon before added Autoglym UHD, will be interesting to see how long it lasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Well the UHD is beading well in the current weather









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Last weekend prepped the car for sale. Show foam, wash, de-tarred then clay clothed. Wipe over with Bouncers done and dusted left it looking ok.
Quick wash this morning as someone viewing and sold to the first person to view 
















Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Weekly wash of my S3 - used KKD Blizzard Neutral Snow Foam for the second time and have been really impressed so far. It came highly recommended in my training support forum by pros and enthusiasts like myself. It claims to have the power of an alkaline foam while remaining neutral.

Car has done quite a few miles over the week and side and rear panels were caked in dirt, salt and traffic film. On first rinse the water behaviour on these panels were completely flat, almost like no protection had been applied.

Not seen a pH neutral foam pull quite so much dirt down the panels before... car was as clean as I'd ever have got it in the past with Auto Foam (which I've moved away from due to my belief that it prematurely degrades the specific LSPs I use).










Was still clinging at 12 minutes despite the sun being out... Doesn't degrade LSPs and better yet rinses free very very easily unlike nearly every other foam I've used:






After a contact wash with TAC Mystic Bubble the side panels were back buzzing again:


----------



## Andyblue

Gave the wife's car a clean - not had chance to over the past few weeks due to rain, rain and rain. It was filthy, but has come up very nicely again :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got around to properly cleaning my alloys with GT One shampoo and coating with Polish Angel SuperSport

Some nice suds from only 30ml









1/2 Cut Kamikaze Sponge  









Suds suds & more suds lol







































I'll maybe get the tyres done tomorrow as I already cleaned the rubber with Gyeon Tyre cleaner today also

Damn these Competition alloys take forever to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steveom2

They look awful to clean 🤔 keep on top or coat them 👍


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash today, used some PA carnauba arts black wulfenite to finish, was a pleasure to use, even at a chilly 3-4 degrees. I found it very similar to rapidwaxx, maybe slightly easier to use though, seemed to have a bit of a thinner consistency.spray,spread,buff..lovely

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco92

sharrkey said:


> Damn these Competition alloys take forever to do


Streuth! They look a nightmare to clean. I thought my 9 spokes were bad...


pt1 said:


> used some PA carnauba arts black wulfenite to finish


Real nice reflections. How long do you think it will stay that reflective?


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash today, used some PA carnauba arts black wulfenite to finish, was a pleasure to use, even at a chilly 3-4 degrees. I found it very similar to rapidwaxx, maybe slightly easier to use though, seemed to have a bit of a thinner consistency.spray,spread,buff..lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks great.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

That's a seriously shiny focus there mate, looks great:thumb:


----------



## pt1

Blanco92 said:


> Streuth! They look a nightmare to clean. I thought my 9 spokes were bad...
> 
> Real nice reflections. How long do you think it will stay that reflective?


Until i drive it,the roads are really damp/dirty at the minute ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Was asked to clean the in laws little Honda jazz as a Christmas present. Now to say that they dont give a monkey's about their car would be a understatement. They've had it just over a year and it's never been cleaned since.

They have a dog as well but they have never even wiped down the interior or anything it absolutely stank. When I picked it up this morning my plan was a few hours and do mine at the same time. That was until I saw the interior. Managed an external clean on mine and the jazz but the rest if the time was on the interior of the jazz.

Reminded me of those couple of threads with the filthy van and the CRV. Mate if your out there I feel your pain.

































































































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Great work fella  that interior was rather dirty

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I flinched scrolling down to that interior 

Hopefully they'll appreciate the effort and keep it a bit nicer.


----------



## Muska

Top work on the dog chariot!


----------



## Lexus-is250

JoeyJoeJo said:


> I flinched scrolling down to that interior
> 
> Hopefully they'll appreciate the effort and keep it a bit nicer.


Absolutely no chance it will change and will go back to being in a state again. They appreciated the work though.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Great work fella  that interior was rather dirty
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Was grim mate. I've 2 dogs myself but all it takes is 15 minutes a week to keep on top of.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Lexus-is250 said:


> Was asked to clean the in laws little Honda jazz as a Christmas present. Now to say that they dont give a monkey's about their car would be a understatement. They've had it just over a year and it's never been cleaned since.
> 
> They have a dog as well but they have never even wiped down the interior or anything it absolutely stank. When I picked it up this morning my plan was a few hours and do mine at the same time. That was until I saw the interior. Managed an external clean on mine and the jazz but the rest if the time was on the interior of the jazz.
> 
> Reminded me of those couple of threads with the filthy van and the CRV. Mate if your out there I feel your pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Superb mate.

U even change the car too, superman!!

Effort

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

I see your Swifty in the background. Such a lovely colour (we had a 1.2 SZ3 in that colour-think I've said before).


----------



## Lexus-is250

Rakti said:


> I see your Swifty in the background. Such a lovely colour (we had a 1.2 SZ3 in that colour-think I've said before).


Yes mate the wifes Swift sport, I cleaned that last week but forgot to take any pictures. It's pretty much winter prepped now, I just need to have a go at stripping the windscreen down as there is contamination on it. I've never managed to get it properly clean.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Quick wash and top of Polish Angel Zirkon on bonnet 

Sunset  hitting the bonnet nicely 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Managed a quick maintenance wash after work this afternoon.
Wheels BH Autofoam @4% PIR and rinsed off, 2 applications. Didn't have time to use any brushes.
Body Valet Pro ANSF
Wash Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo
Glass Crystal Glass Cleaner
Gave a QD of CGV7/SONAX BSD 50:50 mix

Also put a coat of Angelwax H2GO on the front screen as the perfomance had dropped off. Don't know how well it will bond as the temperature was 7C. Waited 20 minutes before buffing off.

An hour and 20 minutes spent after work.:thumb:


----------



## ridders66

Just finished putting kamikaze coatings on a new Porsche Taycan Turbo S this morning, and this afternoon I have just started doing the same treatment to a new BMW X5 M Competition.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Broke out the new Bissell.

A) What a machine.
B) I'm a manky b....... 










That's from two front mats. Bleurch.


----------



## garage_dweller

It’s great isn’t it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Wrong thread ooops


----------



## Commander2874

Exhaust tips! Autosol is great!
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Had a go at making labels for my new clear buckets.










OK for a first attempt but fine tuning required. Will probably be april befre they come out for real anyway so have a bit of time!


----------



## GSI-MAN

Great effort for your first attempt on the buckets 
They look great 
If they are intended for retail I reckon they would sell well 
Well done you


----------



## jenks

Just a quick going over the wife's new toy.
Show foamed with Bilt Hamber, 2bm with Megs Gold Class shampoo. Protection topped up with Megs Quik wax spray and tyres dressed with Megs Endurance.
Not had a chance to do much to the car other than properly clean and protect the roof.






























Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

After the Leon had its weekly wash at the weekend (no pics as it was just a maintenance wash) I had a bit of time before it started to get dark so thought I'd have a go at Mrs SteveW's Stepways's engine bay.

She's had the car from new, so 6.5 years, and the engine bay has never been touched in that time so thought it needed a bit of TLC :lol:

I could have done a better job if I'd spent some more time, but it's a good start at least and I may go over it again when I get some more time and feel in the mood.

Before


















After


















I've never been that bothered about what it looks like under the bonnet, even when I used to put cars on club stands at car shows years ago (I just used to keep the bonnet firmly shut!). Until now.

This is your fault, detailingworld......


----------



## ridders66

Part way through detailing a flat black Tesla dual motor Model X, using Kamikaze Coatings.


----------



## Andyblue

SteveW said:


> After the Leon had its weekly wash at the weekend (no pics as it was just a maintenance wash) I had a bit of time before it started to get dark so thought I'd have a go at Mrs SteveW's Stepways's engine bay.
> 
> She's had the car from new, so 6.5 years, and the engine bay has never been touched in that time so thought it needed a bit of TLC :lol:
> 
> I could have done a better job if I'd spent some more time, but it's a good start at least and I may go over it again when I get some more time and feel in the mood.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been that bothered about what it looks like under the bonnet, even when I used to put cars on club stands at car shows years ago (I just used to keep the bonnet firmly shut!). Until now.
> 
> This is your fault, detailingworld......


Looks so much better now :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

Andyblue said:


> Looks so much better now :thumb:


I was surprised how good it came up really Andy if I'm honest. It was only a quick going over with some EZ Citrus diluted at 4:1 and a detailing brush, then a wipe with a microfibre and a spray over with AG Vinyl & Rubber Care.

If I had some decent degreaser or maybe a better APC it could have ended up looking even better.


----------



## McC

In-laws run about Juke done at the weekend. Surprised on the amount of flake through the paint on this thing, phone camera doesn't do it justice.
Before:

















During:

























After:

































Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Good effort 👍


----------



## AndyQash

The Juke has come up very well, my Qashqai is the same when it comes to the flake; really nice.


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash this afternoon,at last. Seems to have rained for weeks 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

First chance I have had to run the new toy out...Man, this thing has some recoil! A joy to use and the added quick release fittings make it a treat to setup



I started with this mess - turned into a maintenance ++ wash




It has amassed a huge tar build up again..with all the lockdown road repairs; there is clearly more to scoop up



But all dispensed with a good foam, wash, angelwax tar remover, rinse and QD dry before layering on Bouncers Bead Juice to see it through the next few weeks





Job done...time to warm up for the lock down festivities and get the alcohol flowing!

Merry Christmas One and All!


----------



## jenks

Up early today to wash both cars, bit of a scrub of the TT soft top and gave it a second coat of Fabsil for protection. No pics this time, sorry.


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car a full interior and exterior clean up. Had not used my swissvax mirage for ages so topped the car with that, so nice to use

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

SteveW said:


> After the Leon had its weekly wash at the weekend (no pics as it was just a maintenance wash) I had a bit of time before it started to get dark so thought I'd have a go at Mrs SteveW's Stepways's engine bay.
> 
> She's had the car from new, so 6.5 years, and the engine bay has never been touched in that time so thought it needed a bit of TLC :lol:
> ...
> 
> This is your fault, detailingworld......


About time nd much better 

Ha Ha although next due in 2027 now then :lol: ?


----------



## Commander2874

Carpro reset, BH Autofoam, Gyeon glass and tire. Finished with Simplewax Liquid armour.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Commander2874 said:


> Carpro reset, BH Autofoam, Gyeon glass and tire. Finished with Simplewax Liquid armour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nice car mate, I'm looking forward to using some reset I've bought, seems to do a good job


----------



## TakDetails

Commander2874 said:


> Carpro reset, BH Autofoam, Gyeon glass and tire. Finished with Simplewax Liquid armour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Big fan of SimpleWax wax's. How easy on & off is the liquid armour?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mechrepairs

I thought about washing the family hack but after a bike ride decided it’s too bloody cold.

Carl


----------



## pt1

Got the car cleaned today after a trip to the lakes. Used garage therapy shampoo for the first time, very impressive stuff,probably the most lubricated shampoo i have used 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Got the car cleaned today after a trip to the lakes. Used garage therapy shampoo for the first time, very impressive stuff,probably the most lubricated shampoo i have used
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Is this the ONE shampoo or the decon?

I've some on the way, heard good things so going to pit it against the 'best' I've found to date TAC Systems Mystic Bubble. Very rarely get the urge to try to find anything else but I've been really impressed with their wheel shampoo so figured it was worth a try!


----------



## Commander2874

BrummyPete said:


> Nice car mate, I'm looking forward to using some reset I've bought, seems to do a good job


Thanks mate, great all round shampoo.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

TakDetails said:


> Big fan of SimpleWax wax's. How easy on & off is the liquid armour?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very easy! Literally 2 pea sized drops on an applicator per panel and buffed off very easily after about 20 minutes.

Incredible beading

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Is this the ONE shampoo or the decon?
> 
> I've some on the way, heard good things so going to pit it against the 'best' I've found to date TAC Systems Mystic Bubble. Very rarely get the urge to try to find anything else but I've been really impressed with their wheel shampoo so figured it was worth a try!


 the one shampoo. I have tried most on the market now and rate this gt one. Haven't tried mystic bubble though, ill put that on the list

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Commander2874 said:


> Very easy! Literally 2 pea sized drops on an applicator per panel and buffed off very easily after about 20 minutes.
> 
> Incredible beading
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Be interesting to see how long it lasts for.
Looks great on grey pal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

The car hasn't really moved since its last wash the other day, plus i didn't want the drive way being a ice rink so did a ONR wash with warm water. Topped the car with some polish angel carnauba arts black wulfenite, a joy to use even at 2 degree

























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teamleader 21

Well done, looks great.


----------



## Evolution380

Nothing spectacular for most but having not even picked up a sponge and a single bucket containing grit at a 1:5 ratio with water In 5 years, I cleaned my car to what I hope is an acceptable standard to those on the forum.

Following recent car purchase I've done a lot of reading, learning and purchasing of products.

Completely different world of what I'm used to, working out the PIR of snow foam was something I didn't even know existed, never mind calculate it myself to ensure I'm within the correct tolerances.

Anyway, following reading I realised minimal contact is what I need to do over winter. Must credit forensic detailing as I've watched so much of his content and take notes to structure how I now should clean my car. May be apparent with my product choices &#55357;&#56834;

Step 1:
Started out with Surfex HD at 1:15 dilution ratio and applied to lower panels, running boards, wheels and arch liners with a pressurised hand pump.




Step 2:
Gave the Surfex a couple of minutes to dwell before going over it and the car with a good coating of Autofoam at 3% PIR. Don't think I really need to go as strong as 4 and may even drop down to 1-2% but was very happy with how 3% worked out. Melted away the traffic film, and mud splashes with the help of Surfex. Strange for me as the last time I cleaned my car I jet washed it and then would sponge it down and could see the film still in place.




Step 3:
Rinsed off the wheels and arch liners. Applied some Autowheels at 1:1 dilution ratio as cleaning was light duty having recent used Iron X on them. I mainly wanted to see how effective it would be at 1:1 and still got reaction from agitation mainly from behind spokes and certain parts of the barrel. Won't use Autowheels week in week out, I'll now revert to a wheel wash shampoo specifically for the wheels, some Garage Therapy on order to try out. Also used the stubby lance with swivel and love it, great for getting stuck into the wheels and arch liners.




free image hosting

Beyond this I forgot to keep taking progress photos but gave the car a thorough rinse, hand washed via 2 bucket method and BH Autowash and rinsed again prior to applying Gyeon Wet Coat and final rinse before drying off. I grabbed a couple of pictures as I was still finishing drying the car off, it started spitting with rain so I had to grab what I could before the heavens opened.

Must say really surprised by the Gyeon. When rinsing off water reacts completely different and just runs off the car faster than you can chuck water at it. Made the drying process much better.

A few semi finished photos nearing completion with a few bits of drying still in progress. Not the best pictures as I started flapping a bit.

So glad I've got into this as a hobby, I've got the bug certainly. I have all the products I need for now and mainly want to focus on my own efficiencies and attention to detail. Next step is paint correction. Not on this Car but I'm going to buy a DA and all the necessary backing plates, pads and compounds. Still more research before I pull the trigger to make sure I get the right tools for me. Over the winter months I'll practice on scrap panels from my old mans scrapyard and hopefully have the confidence to let myself loose on my car in spring/ summer!

Do people gel their wheels this time of year? I was going to buy then thought it would just be a magnet to grit and grime so didn't bother.


----------



## pt1

Nice write up 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

Evolution380 said:


> Do people gel their wheels this time of year? I was going to buy then thought it would just be a magnet to grit and grime so didn't bother.


Good job on that! I always stick by Megs Endurance Tyre Gel for most of the year (unpopular to some I know) but does seem to attract dirt a little more in the winter so I opt for CarPro PERL diluted 1:1 as it's water based so seems to give a nice satin finish which doesn't attract as much :thumb:


----------



## Evolution380

RT1994 said:


> Good job on that! I always stick by Megs Endurance Tyre Gel for most of the year (unpopular to some I know) but does seem to attract dirt a little more in the winter so I opt for CarPro PERL diluted 1:1 as it's water based so seems to give a nice satin finish which doesn't attract as much :thumb:


Thanks for that! I read good things about it and did buy some after a spilt 80% of my megs endurance all over the floor.

I've got some Perl, I'll give it an ermmm... whirl!


----------



## BrummyPete

Halfords got a deal on autoglym so decided on polar blast, polar seal and some vinyl and rubber care. No before pics but usual dirt from a weeks worth of driving around 200 miles.

Snowfoam with polar blast, washed with Adams shampoo and polar seal for protection, nice easy clean for this time of year and dried with my leaf blower


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 Competition a maintenance wash this morning. Products used were as follows and in no particular order.

Surfex HD
Auto finesse wheel soap
Koch Kemie green star
Gyeon foam
Gyeon Q2 shampoo
Adam’s quick detailer as a drying aid
Topped up with Detailed on lines Si02 gloss detailer
Tyers dressed with Gyeon tire. 

No pictures as for some reason it doesn’t upload pics from my I pad.


----------



## Christian6984

RT1994 said:


> Good job on that! I always stick by Megs Endurance Tyre Gel for most of the year (unpopular to some I know) but does seem to attract dirt a little more in the winter so I opt for CarPro PERL diluted 1:1 as it's water based so seems to give a nice satin finish which doesn't attract as much :thumb:


I do like Endurance Gel, for the warmer months I tend to go for Meg's Hot shine which maybe classed as too glossy for some but its all a case of what you like. Doesn't last in winter, bit of rain and it takes a far greater hit.

Currently quite like Koch Chemie Plast Star, seems to hold up for a while on my mums car that doesn't do many miles very well even between washes if I don't need to scrub the tyres, The fiesta takes a hit no matter what as does considerably more miles (currently have white tyres from the amount of salt or grit on them) , do find it doesn't attract dirt as much as the hot shine. Currently have the silicone free version and intrigued as to how much longer the Silicone version would last as they seem to repel water to some extent when applied currently.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Quick spruce up. Just rinsless wash today.


----------



## Commander2874

Did a touchless wash to get rid of some of the builtup dirt from doing over 400 motorway miles over the last 2 weeks and gave the engine bay a very quick clean.

Touchless wash was basically a quick wheel spray and wash and bilt hamber autofoam on the car.

Engine was cleaned using surfex hd and dressed with carpro perl.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Nothing !

Still snowy and icy out there, so don't think it'd go down well if I made the drive / road even more of an ice rink.

This was weekend...









Hopefully it'll rain towards weekend as weather forecast says, I can then get out and clean them...


----------



## sharrkey

Thought I'd better give the wife's car a clean, little top up of PA wulfinte on a few panels also 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

Hi all,

First time posting in this section of the forum.

I decided to give my Qashqai a clean today so I could use some of the products I received for Christmas ( Autobrite Citrus APC & Autoglym Polar Collection ~ the pack with the 3 500ml bottles in it ) I already had some Bilt Hamber Auto Foam.

Now, I am not what I would call an obsessive car detailer but I have a 70 plate car and I do like to keep it looking nice. I don't have a jet washer...yet, I use a Bosch Fontus cordless power washer and it cant be used with a snow foam lance/gun so I have a Marolex Axel 2000 Foamer, a Marolex 2000 Sprayer and an IK Pro 2 Foamer.

Here are the pics,

*First - sprayed the lower panels with Autobrite APC mixed at 50:1 using the Marolex sprayer, then I covered that in Bilt Hamber Auto Foam mixed at 80ml product to 1920ml water using the Marolex Foamer and let it dwell for a few minutes. *



*Second - I tried the Autoglym Polar Wash, this was the first time using this product. I mixed it at 32:1 ( 30ml product but doubled it to 60ml as I was making up 2 litres ) I used the Marolex Foamer and I was very pleased with the thickness of the foam it produced.*



*Third - I was in two minds about trying the Autoglym Polar Seal but in the end I decided to give it a go. I put 20ml into 2 litres of water but in reality I could get away with just mixing up 1.5 Litres as I did have some mixture left over. I used the IK Pro 2 Foamer to spray it on the car, I sprayed a couple of panels at a time and rinsed them off before carrying on. I thought it worked very well using the IK foamer and I was again pleased with the results bearing in mind the only protection on the car at the moment is Diamondbrite Paint protection. *







*The End - Well, I managed to use all my new products and I was very pleased with how they performed, I realise it may not be up to the standard of some people but I was pleased with how my car looked in the end.*



*Regards, Chris.*


----------



## Andyblue

malvern_man said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time posting in this section of the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> *Regards, Chris.*


Looking good Chris :thumb:

Always nice to get new products to try out...


----------



## ridders66

Detailed a 19 plate 520 BMW company car which is being moved on to a manager at work, so I wanted to hand it over to him in mint condition. The previous driver of the BMW has been given a new Tesla Model X dual motor as his new company car, which I detailed using Kamikaze coatings last week.


----------



## St Evelyn

Having been back home for a month and on new tablets for a week I finally had the energy and inclination to get outside today! 

Spent 2.5-3 hours giving both cars (mine and the wife's) a quick once over - obviously not that quick, but nowhere near as detailed as I would have done historically. Just a basic wheels, snow foam, rinse, wash, rinse, dry, along with using TW Hybrid Sealant spray as a drying aid on my car. Really need to get the alloys off and properly cleaned / sealed - may try taking them off and cleaning with fallout remover (Auto Finesse Iron Out) then sealing with Wowo's Crystal Sealant in the coming days. Need to have a good go at the inside with Dr Leather as well - despite barely using the car since March (300 miles on it since I fell poorly!!) it's all a bit shiny, so guess it is well overdue.

And yes I know, photos needed; sorry, a bit rubbish at that, must get better, lol.

Gotta say though, forgot quite how long a V90 is - it's a big old car to clean. Wife has a Kadjar, so whilst it's smaller than the likes of an XC90, it's almost as big as the XC60 it replaced - very tall, and I'm 6'5"!! Also a big car to clean - probably better off doing them on separate days so that I can spend a bit more time on them from here on.


----------



## PaulDW

So after my night shift thought it was time to have a go at a proper wash after my previous (naive) attempt at just using BH snowfoam and rinse (without having worked out the PIR I hasten to add)

Anyway, sprayed BH Surflex HD over all panels and wheels, agitated the wheels and badges, snowfoamed the whole car, dwelled for about 8-10 minutes, pressure washed, sprayed with Meguairs hybrid ceramic wax which (as its the first time using it) says to apply to the rinsed wet car and then dry off using a silverback drying towel which got soaked up pretty quickly so had to finish with some microfibres.

It's not perfect but Im happy  Still gotta do the windows mind with some Gtechniq G6 glass cleaner but im too tired now, gotta get some kip!

01dirt by Donnie Canning, on Flickr

01clean by Donnie Canning, on Flickr

02dirt by Donnie Canning, on Flickr

02clean by Donnie Canning, on Flickr


----------



## CharliesTTS

Tried a few new to me products today...first up (after doing the wheels) was KKD ph neutral snow foam - recommended to me by atbalfour - followed the instructions on the bottle, so 100ml plus 900ml in a foam Lance bottle and this is what I got:










A nice thick foam! Left to dwell for 8 mins and this is how it looked:










Very good cling capabilities - car was topped with rapidwaxx on Monday - jet washed off and the Audi was very clean - overall an excellent product for my requirements at least!
Next up was GT decon shampoo - 20ml in a full 1l Lance gave me this:










Nice lubricant ready for 2BM..think I'll cut down to 20ml to 480ml of water next time though! Proceeded to wash with 50ml in approx 15l of water..very nice suds and very slick to the feel - wash off and repeated - paint felt incredibly slick!! A very nice shampoo!!
Following an open hose rinse via my DI vessel..I used PA Viking Spritz as a drying aid then followed with PA Gold Zirkon to finish off:


























Just enough light to wipe down door shuts and under the bonnet with FSE!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

CharliesTTS said:


> Tried a few new to me products today...first up (after doing the wheels) was KKD ph neutral snow foam - recommended to me by atbalfour - followed the instructions on the bottle, so 100ml plus 900ml in a foam Lance bottle and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice thick foam! Left to dwell for 8 mins and this is how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good cling capabilities - car was topped with rapidwaxx on Monday - jet washed off and the Audi was very clean - overall an excellent product for my requirements at least!
> Next up was GT decon shampoo - 20ml in a full 1l Lance gave me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lubricant ready for 2BM..think I'll cut down to 20ml to 480ml of water next time though! Proceeded to wash with 50ml in approx 15l of water..very nice suds and very slick to the feel - wash off and repeated - paint felt incredibly slick!! A very nice shampoo!!
> Following an open hose rinse via my DI vessel..I used PA Viking Spritz as a drying aid then followed with PA Gold Zirkon to finish off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enough light to wipe down door shuts and under the bonnet with FSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd you get the wheel covers from? Could be handy, as I always do my wheels first.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

Been trying to get stubborn staining off one of my 16 year old Clio wheels this week, using Car Chem Clean Wheels (their acidic wheel cleaner). Initially, it seemed to do very little but somewhere near a dozen hits and agitations later I started to get somewhere.

Started with this on Monday (taken in the dark unfortunately) on the left and got to this stage on the right this afternoon;

















Still needs a little more work but nearly there (increase window size to see side by side).


----------



## CharliesTTS

@MBRuss:

https://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/?s=W...ategories=1&attributes=1&tags=1&sku=1&ixwps=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS

Rakti said:


> Been trying to get stubborn staining off one of my 16 year old Clio wheels this week, using Car Chem Clean Wheels (their acidic wheel cleaner). Initially, it seemed to do very little but somewhere near a dozen hits and agitations later I started to get somewhere.
> 
> Started with this on Monday (taken in the dark unfortunately) on the left and got to this stage on the right this afternoon;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still needs a little more work but nearly there (increase window size to see side by side).


They're coming up really nicely - great turnaround!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Tried a few new to me products today...first up (after doing the wheels) was KKD ph neutral snow foam - recommended to me by atbalfour - followed the instructions on the bottle, so 100ml plus 900ml in a foam Lance bottle and this is what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice thick foam! Left to dwell for 8 mins and this is how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good cling capabilities - car was topped with rapidwaxx on Monday - jet washed off and the Audi was very clean - overall an excellent product for my requirements at least!
> Next up was GT decon shampoo - 20ml in a full 1l Lance gave me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lubricant ready for 2BM..think I'll cut down to 20ml to 480ml of water next time though! Proceeded to wash with 50ml in approx 15l of water..very nice suds and very slick to the feel - wash off and repeated - paint felt incredibly slick!! A very nice shampoo!!
> Following an open hose rinse via my DI vessel..I used PA Viking Spritz as a drying aid then followed with PA Gold Zirkon to finish off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enough light to wipe down door shuts and under the bonnet with FSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful clarity in Audi Paint and far better than my M2 paint ffs  
How did you find Viking ? I've used zirkon a few times as a topper and the tiny gold flakes can sometimes be very noticeable.

I used gt decon on my bonnet and it wiped Wulfinte out lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

@sharrkey - the Viking spritz was awesome - like rapidwaxx on steroids! &#55357;&#56883;

Agree, the Zirkon is rather special!!


----------



## St Evelyn

Gradually worked my way around the alloys over the last few days, took about 60-90 mins on each of them - in particular getting the glue from the old wheel weights off was a challenge.





































Anyway, gave it a quick snowfoam and hand wash this afternoon. Looks a lot better although I still need to pop some tyre dressing on and have a go at the inside.



















Wheels were all coated with Wowo's Crystal Sealant, used Meguiar's Hybrid Ceramic Detailer Spray as a drying aid on the paintwork and windows.

Steve.


----------



## Rakti

Can't beat a wheels-off detail for knowing they're clean all over:thumb:


----------



## luapkram

As there is a bit of a Thaw I washed daughters A1 and Sons Polo with the usual strange looks from neighbours 
Also had a chance to try Detailed Online Nano Sealant 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Washed the Tesla today and applied my new WoWo's Crystal sealant. Used it as a drying aid (not sure if you're supposed to) and then went round a second time with a microfibre applying again. Seemed to be smeary on the glass, but then it was cold out today.

Also put a bit of WoWo's Contact 121 on a few panels to try that out as well.

Wife's Focus got a quick touchless snow foam & rinse before she went out as well.

Still dirty, but better than it was.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain

Frustrating at moment as during spring/summer lockdowns weather was good so I'd always be outside doing something. This weekend just wasn't worth it as I knew there were overnight freezes and didn't want to soak my drive and the pavement.

Temps are coming up now but so is the rain!


----------



## sharrkey

No detailing but did fit an additional tap at side of the house, can now run pressure washer and have Di Vessel connected to 2nd outlet

Just need to get an outdoor storage cabinet to cover tap and fix Di Vessel inside

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveW

washingitagain said:


> Frustrating at moment as during spring/summer lockdowns weather was good so I'd always be outside doing something. This weekend just wasn't worth it as I knew there were overnight freezes and didn't want to soak my drive and the pavement.
> 
> Temps are coming up now but so is the rain!


Same here, so I did the insides of mine and Mrs SteveW's cars this weekend. Not that they were _that_ bad to be honest, but when you're working from home all week and unable to really go anywhere at the weekends, I really didn't want to just sit inside all weekend too - so I had to do something!

I couldn't feel my hands afterwards :lol:


----------



## westerman

sharrkey said:


> No detailing but did fit an additional tap at side of the house, can now run pressure washer and have Di Vessel connected to 2nd outlet
> 
> Just need to get an outdoor storage cabinet to cover tap and fix Di Vessel inside
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's got more paps than a Fresian Heifer:lol:


----------



## washingitagain

SteveW said:


> ...when you're working from home all week and unable to really go anywhere at the weekends, I really didn't want to just sit inside all weekend too - so I had to do something!


So, so true!!


----------



## Christian6984

Been over a month since Fiesta has seen a wash, had no decent days over christmas or days off with frost etc. Seen it all, rain, sleet, snow, gritted roads and it was minging. Was the car grateful... no. Thought one of the tyres may have had a puncture. Out with the trolley jack, rotated the wheel around to try and see if there was anything, thankfully all good but appears to have seized the calliper again :wall: I only free'd up the other side around Nov time.

Anyway.....
Wheels, Tyres and Arches pre soaked with BH Surfex then PW
Garage Therapy Zero for Alloys (first time using and cleaned really well) 
BH AF 4% over entire car
Rinse
Autofinesse Lather as shampoo, rinse
Was still cold so chose a bit of Bathe+ with a clean mitt method.
Dried. Hoovered out. Glass Cleaned and Tyres Shined


----------



## sharrkey

Jeez finally got to wash the beast since before Christmas, applied some Gt tyre serum for the 1st time, quite runny and messy but seems to give a decent gloss after 2 coats.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharliesTTS

sharrkey said:


> Jeez finally got to wash the beast since before Christmas, applied some Gt tyre serum for the 1st time, quite runny and messy but seems to give a decent gloss after 2 coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking exceptionally good m8! :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

CharliesTTS said:


> Looking exceptionally good m8! :thumb:


Cheers Charlie  but only the bonnet has been polished and coated and the rest of the car is bare, wait till I get at in the spring with the DA 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luapkram

Washed the Kuga and coated with Detailed Online Nano Sealant to tide me over till better weather 


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Didn't realise how bad the black chrome tips where on my M2, poor quality from the factory on what is only a 1200 mile car. 
Anyway getting busy polishing up but being careful of the thin paint coating that's on them, will ceramic coat them later this evening




















































Nice wee half/ half

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ash39

Not today, but over the weekend I've been slowly getting my new acquisition up to my standards.

Saturday evening after work I got both offside wheels treated. I'm very nervous with any diamond cut wheel, no matter how much I look after them they seem to corrode a few years down the line, so I went to town on them:

- Wheel off and cleaned (as best as I could using the driveway floodlight...)
- Decontaminated with Autosmart Tardis followed by CarPro Iron X
- Quick wipe with some unknown clay I found in the cupboard for any remaining contamination
- Polished with Meguiars Ultimate Compound - surprised how well this removed light scratches even by hand
- Any residue removed with Gtechnic Panel Wipe
- Sealed with Gtechnic C5 Wheel Armour

First time I've used Gtechnic C5, was a bit anxious about applying it and half expected to run out of product but I've used exactly half a bottle to do 2 wheels and 2 brake calipers, so fingers crossed it holds up well. £22 is a bargain if it lasts as well as the reviews say.

Finished result below...

Sunday I gave the car a wash and performed the same decontamination process on the paint - I had already done the front and the offside the week before, so just had the rear and nearside to do. Again, amazing how much tar builds up over such a short amount of time.

Unfortunately, my plan to correct the paint in the garage was scuppered. The measurements in the Renault brochure suggested I'd have 5cm each side to get it in there but they must have got their figures wrong as there's no way it is going in there... I think it would just about fit but it's too risky. Will have to wait for better weather to get the DA out.


----------



## Commander2874

Not me but picked my FK8 Type R from my local detailer (Daintons detail) after a 2 stage correction and ceramic coat on paint and alloys.

Shame about the weather today!























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leezo

Commander2874 said:


> Not me but picked my FK8 Type R from my local detailer (Daintons detail) after a 2 stage correction and ceramic coat on paint and alloys.
> 
> Shame about the weather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Can you tell the difference in shine from when you dropped it off and when you collected?. Just I'm thinking of getting my Milano FN2 done.


----------



## Commander2874

Leezo said:


> Can you tell the difference in shine from when you dropped it off and when you collected?. Just I'm thinking of getting my Milano FN2 done.


Yes mate 100%, mine had been neglected and had lots of swirls so looks so much better! And decent protection for 3 years too.

Milano fn2 will come out looking so nice as a mate had his done and looked stunning.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDW

Well im in isolation after a track and trace alert and going stir crazy so

BH Surfex HD all over 9:1 left for 5 minutes
BH Autofoam at a PIR 4% left to dwell for 10 minutes
Powerwashed inside and outside and buffed off ready to start the season!


IMG_4598 by Donnie Canning, on Flickr


IMG_4599 by Donnie Canning, on Flickr

IMG_4601 by Donnie Canning, on Flickr


----------



## Rakti

PaulDW said:


> Well im in isolation after a track and trace alert and going stir crazy so
> 
> BH Surfex HD all over 9:1 left for 5 minutes
> BH Autofoam at a PIR 4% left to dwell for 10 minutes
> Powerwashed inside and outside and buffed off ready to start the season!


No contact wash ? 

That greenhouse looks very similar to my mums (except most of the glass has broken at the back (by apples falling off a tree)).


----------



## PaulDW

Rakti said:


> No contact wash ?
> 
> That greenhouse looks very similar to my mums (except most of the glass has broken at the back (by apples falling off a tree)).


Its a mixture of polycarbonate sheets and glass, was originally all glass but several years ago one of the storms managed to break several panes so replaced with double polycarbonate which would certainly be more resistant to apples!


----------



## detailR

I got to use a wax today 

20210121_165939 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## Rakti

PaulDW said:


> Its a mixture of polycarbonate sheets and glass, was originally all glass but several years ago one of the storms managed to break several panes so replaced with double polycarbonate which would certainly be more resistant to apples!


Interesting! Have you got a link to the type of polycarbonate sheet you used? How do you cut it, and how do you fasten down?


----------



## PaulDW

Rakti said:


> Interesting! Have you got a link to the type of polycarbonate sheet you used? How do you cut it, and how do you fasten down?


Ih now this was about 5 plus years ago I replaced the broken bits. fixings are the same as normal greenhouse glass, as for the stuff itself this is the same at https://www.omegabuild.com/greenhouse-polycarbonate-sheets and was already cut to fit where 2 sheets of glass would go.


----------



## sharrkey

Washed the wife's car today


























































Some nice reflection shots even for a dull afternoon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## noddy r32

detailR said:


> I got to use a wax today
> 
> 20210121_165939 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


Looking good how did u find the wax :thumb:


----------



## detailR

noddy r32 said:


> Looking good how did u find the wax :thumb:


It's a great wax :thumb: I love it.
Really easy to use and nice and durable. The finish develops over a few hours too.


----------



## noddy r32

detailR said:


> It's a great wax :thumb: I love it.
> Really easy to use and nice and durable. The finish develops over a few hours too.


How do you rate it in your wax line up :thumb:


----------



## baxlin

The only detailing I did yesterday was to order another US gallon of Megs’ Last Touch......


----------



## GSVHammer

Managed a quick 2 car wash after work on Thursday. Been waiting for a break in the weather this week.

Getting my old Mondeo clean for it's service and MOT next week. She will be 17 years old! 
Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam
Wheels with BH AutoWheel
Car Chem 1900:1 wash
QD BSD/GC V7 (50:50 mix)
Glass Angelwax Vision and 1 coat of H2GO on the front and rear glass.
TW Spray And Shine on the wheels



Gave my sons Merc' a good wash. It was covered in salt and muck. It looked like it had been on a rally stage. Used BH Autofoam 4% P.I.R. through a pump sprayer, then I topped that with Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam. Both quite high PH cleaners.

Wheels with BH AutoWheel
Car Chem 1900:1 wash

They really removed all of the dirt. Very surpised by how little dirt was on my wash mitt when I did the contact wash. Only problem was the panels where flat when rinising off. So after drying I went round the car with Turtle Wax Hybrid Wax Spray sealant.

Glass Angelwax Vision.
TW Spray And Shine on the wheels

It's been a year since I gave it a machine polish and it's had a couple of spray top up's. Think I used Turtle Wax Hybrid Wax Spray sealant over what was left of the G3 Supergloss wax.
The paint condition is really good as I've been the only person cleaning the car.
Waiting for the weather to warm up so I can get some spring details done.



The CG No Touch Snow Foam does hang around for around 24hrs on the drive, hopefully when it rains it will clean the drive :thumb:

I was racing against the daylight to get these done. It was starting to get dark as I was putting my detailing stuff away.
Couldn't get the pictures uploaded on Thursday, some problem with the hosting site, but it's working today. Hence the late post.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Tried out a few products on my house upvc window frames that had been previously mistreated with a scourer (not by anyone in my family I'll hasten to add) to see if I could make any improvement.

Megs ultimate compound worked a treat with 2 mins and a microfibre, maybe a 90% improvement, so I may have just talked myself into a nano polisher to tackle the rest


----------



## garage_dweller

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Tried out a few products on my house upvc window frames that had been previously mistreated with a scourer (not by anyone in my family I'll hasten to add) to see if I could make any improvement.
> 
> Megs ultimate compound worked a treat with 2 mins and a microfibre, maybe a 90% improvement, so I may have just talked myself into a nano polisher to tackle the rest


T-Cut worked a treat on my upvc windows

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

Brother in law asked me to give his van a "quick wash" before the mot this evening.

Prewash consisted of VP citrus pre wash and then WP 8 Below. Washed with Anachem wash mit and Autowash. Decon used was Red 7 and TARDIS and as you can see they had their work cut out. Finished up with a quick coat of EGP for good measure.

Finally got to try out my Xmas present and I love it. Gets an amazing amount of dirt from under the car and at this time of year, the less salt and muck under the car the better!


----------



## atbalfour

Recent job for me... brand new Range Rover - just 26 miles on the clock and given a proper start to it's life despite other ideas from the dealer who decided to ignore instructions to not wash it first.

Paint was swirled on nearly every panel - Scholl S40 with a Neo Honey Spider Pad took care of that and S20 Black removed the 5 or 6 deep deep scratches. Have to say the end result was probably the most perfect final paint surface I've personally worked on - you'd expect a great finish given the newness of the car, but there was a bit of pain getting there navigating the super soft paint and dealer induced defects.

Don't have a final photo, but here is one from just after the IPA stage and before coating was applied...


----------



## CharliesTTS

Continued trying out GT products today..used Sigma for the first time..very impressed..incredibly slick!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Neighbours probably laughed as it snowed heavily a couple hours after I washed my car.
I was chuffed I squeezed a clean in though.
Was so cold I just gave it a coat of TW Dry and Shine along with some AG tyre gel.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

CharliesTTS said:


> Continued trying out GT products today..used Sigma for the first time..very impressed..incredibly slick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sigma impressed me to,really suits black and leaves a slick finish

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13

HEADPHONES said:


> Neighbours probably laughed as it snowed heavily a couple hours after I washed my car.
> I was chuffed I squeezed a clean in though.
> Was so cold I just gave it a coat of TW Dry and Shine along with some AG tyre gel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I had to clean the snow off the van today before.i could wash it


----------



## ash39

GSVHammer said:


> Managed a quick 2 car wash after work on Thursday. Been waiting for a break in the weather this week.
> 
> Getting my old Mondeo clean for it's service and MOT next week. She will be 17 years old!
> Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam
> Wheels with BH AutoWheel
> Car Chem 1900:1 wash
> QD BSD/GC V7 (50:50 mix)
> Glass Angelwax Vision and 1 coat of H2GO on the front and rear glass.
> TW Spray And Shine on the wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Gave my sons Merc' a good wash. It was covered in salt and muck. It looked like it had been on a rally stage. Used BH Autofoam 4% P.I.R. through a pump sprayer, then I topped that with Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam. Both quite high PH cleaners.
> 
> Wheels with BH AutoWheel
> Car Chem 1900:1 wash
> 
> They really removed all of the dirt. Very surpised by how little dirt was on my wash mitt when I did the contact wash. Only problem was the panels where flat when rinising off. So after drying I went round the car with Turtle Wax Hybrid Wax Spray sealant.
> 
> Glass Angelwax Vision.
> TW Spray And Shine on the wheels
> 
> It's been a year since I gave it a machine polish and it's had a couple of spray top up's. Think I used Turtle Wax Hybrid Wax Spray sealant over what was left of the G3 Supergloss wax.
> The paint condition is really good as I've been the only person cleaning the car.
> Waiting for the weather to warm up so I can get some spring details done.
> 
> 
> 
> The CG No Touch Snow Foam does hang around for around 24hrs on the drive, hopefully when it rains it will clean the drive :thumb:
> 
> I was racing against the daylight to get these done. It was starting to get dark as I was putting my detailing stuff away.
> Couldn't get the pictures uploaded on Thursday, some problem with the hosting site, but it's working today. Hence the late post.


Two nice cars there - love that generation of Mondeo. You've clearly looked after her well :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

ash39 said:


> Two nice cars there - love that generation of Mondeo. You've clearly looked after her well :thumb:


Thanks ash39 but i'm  gutted. She isn't going to pass a MOT due to rust in the chassis near to where the rear subframe mounts on both sides of the car. Possibly could be welded but depends on how much good metal is there. Fuel tank and brake lines would need to be removed as well to do it right. Could just be throwing money away.

I even said to the wife, mechanically the car is sound. It's just underneath where I can't see that concerns me. I should have kept my big mouth shut.

Looks like and looking for a new car. The wife says she wants a higher seating position so I'm thinking of a Ford Kuga or getting another Mondeo with a roof rack on it!

Think i'll try to sell the Mondeo on Ebay for spares as it has 4 refurbished wheels with good tyres on. Stainless Steel Exhaust, Tow bar. Ghia X trim. Ideal for somebody who wants parts for a Mk3.

Oh well nothing lasts forever, even cold November rain.

Off to look at Autotrader website.


----------



## SteveW

GSVHammer said:


> Thanks ash39 but i'm  gutted. She isn't going to pass a MOT due to rust in the chassis near to where the rear subframe mounts on both sides of the car. Possibly could be welded but depends on how much good metal is there. Fuel tank and brake lines would need to be removed as well to do it right. Could just be throwing money away.
> 
> I even said to the wife, mechanically the car is sound. It's just underneath where I can't see that concerns me. I should have kept my big mouth shut.
> 
> Looks like and looking for a new car. The wife says she wants a higher seating position so I'm thinking of a Ford Kuga or getting another Mondeo with a roof rack on it!
> 
> Think i'll try to sell the Mondeo on Ebay for spares as it has 4 refurbished wheels with good tyres on. Stainless Steel Exhaust, Tow bar. Ghia X trim. Ideal for somebody who wants parts for a Mk3.
> 
> Oh well nothing lasts forever, even cold November rain.
> 
> Off to look at Autotrader website.


Onwards and upwards.....

I had a similar problem back in June last year. I had a 2007 Mondeo ST (TDCi) that I'd owned for the best part of six years. It was pretty much immaculate (for a 13 year old car with 161k miles on the clock) and I loved it. I had no plans to get rid of it whatsoever. it owed me nothing and was a lovely car to drive and look at too.

After sitting on the driveway for most of the three months of lockdown, it broke down on a trip to see my daughter. I had to have it recovered back home for the first time in over 90,000 miles. It felt like it was misfiring and I suspected possible injector issues, so a couple of weeks later I limped it to a local garage three miles away. It died on the way in a massive cloud of black smoke.....

Holes in two pistons. I got £166 for it scrap value. I was gutted. I don't really have the space to break it and store all the bits otherwise I would have as it was worth far more in bits. The interior looked brand new.

Anyway, sorry for waffling, but just wanted to say I sympathise with you when you have to say goodbye to a car that you really like. In my case it just wasn't economically viable and I was better off putting the money towards a new car.

Bought a 2016 Seat Leon FR 184 ST in July and haven't looked back. It's even re-ignited my passion for detailing and keeping a car properly clean. Although not sure that's a GOOD thing given how much I've spent on products and stuff since July :lol:


----------



## scuba-phil

SteveW said:


> Onwards and upwards.....
> 
> I had a similar problem back in June last year. I had a 2007 Mondeo ST (TDCi) that I'd owned for the best part of six years. It was pretty much immaculate (for a 13 year old car with 161k miles on the clock) and I loved it. I had no plans to get rid of it whatsoever. it owed me nothing and was a lovely car to drive and look at too.
> 
> After sitting on the driveway for most of the three months of lockdown, it broke down on a trip to see my daughter. I had to have it recovered back home for the first time in over 90,000 miles. It felt like it was misfiring and I suspected possible injector issues, so a couple of weeks later I limped it to a local garage three miles away. It died on the way in a massive cloud of black smoke.....
> 
> Holes in two pistons. I got £166 for it scrap value. I was gutted. I don't really have the space to break it and store all the bits otherwise I would have as it was worth far more in bits. The interior looked brand new.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for waffling, but just wanted to say I sympathise with you when you have to say goodbye to a car that you really like. In my case it just wasn't economically viable and I was better off putting the money towards a new car.
> 
> Bought a 2016 Seat Leon FR 184 ST in July and haven't looked back. It's even re-ignited my passion for detailing and keeping a car properly clean. Although not sure that's a GOOD thing given how much I've spent on products and stuff since July :lol:


How do you find the Leon? I'm hopefully getting a 2013 fr 150 this week.

Just looking to stock up on consumables plus a new inspection light a maybe a light ceramic like moonlight


----------



## Peteo48

One of the better days so I decided to give the Jazz a quick once over. It wasn't very dirty if truth be told having been last washed 10 days ago and only done 30 odd miles since then.

I used ONR Wash and Wax. I always use a pre spray of the product and allow it to dwell before washing gently with a microfibre mitt. The drying stage was re-assuring. Little or no residue on the drying towel. I've been using ONR for a while now and I find it to be pretty safe.

I then finished the car off with Garage Therapy Quick Detailer. I've used this twice now and I can't speak highly enough about it. The smell is great, it is easy to apply and then buff off leaving an incredibly slick finish. They claim 2 weeks protection but what I like about GT is they under promise and over deliver - I reckon it lasts a month.


----------



## SteveW

scuba-phil said:


> How do you find the Leon? I'm hopefully getting a 2013 fr 150 this week.
> 
> Just looking to stock up on consumables plus a new inspection light a maybe a light ceramic like moonlight


I can't fault it to be honest, absolutely love it. I've covered just over 4000 miles in it now since July (I'd usually have done at least double that pre-covid) and am still enjoying it.

I really wanted an Octavia VRS, but for the same age/mileage/condition etc, the Leon was around £1500 cheaper and given that it wasn't really a planned purchase I couldn't justify the extra expense. No regrets though. I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## Commander2874

My car was ceramically coated 2 weeks ago so managed to give it a wash for the first time.

Gyeon bathe+ used to clean the car after using Foamula 1 as a prewash. Gyeon wetcoat used on the wheels which are coated with Gyeon rim.

Car was then dried using a klin towel and metrovac sidekick blower.

A very easy process and coating is beading nicely.

Also managed to fit some carbon fibre parts on the dash which arrived a few days ago. Definitely gives the interior a nice look and feel.












































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got to do a basic maintenance wash after all the bad weather, used bsd as a drying aid, works well

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

Hi looking really good got a nice deep gloss , how did you Gyeon rim :thumb:


----------



## TeddyRuxpin

Just wondering if you have any close ups of that civic, pics are a bit small on my computer


----------



## Rakti

TeddyRuxpin said:


> Just wondering if you have any close ups of that civic, pics are a bit small on my computer




message too short!


----------



## Carscope

Tried out GT sigma today while I look for a replacement to beadmaker. Seems just as slick. Be interested to see if it fairs as well on glass as beadmaker. And hopefully it's more hydrophobic


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Hard BMW paint that was horribly swirled and very badly hedged on the passenger side. Nice turn around despite it just being a one step.

Scholl S20 black with combination of Urofibre and Blue Spider pads did the job. Really getting to learn the Scholl system and the variables you can adjust.

In this case the microfibre was essential to remove the heavy scratches but wasn't finishing down as well no matter the pressure or speed. After completing a polishing set I by chance tried the soft paint tactic of blowing out the pad and spritzing it with water before one final pass to further break down the abrasives and leave a perfect finish.

Beautiful colour, bit of pain finding a one step combo for this one but enjoyed the results.


----------



## Carscope

Beading looking great from sigma, definitely a viable option over beadmaker


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Looks nice Henri. Sounds like an interesting product and would be good to hear how it holds up. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Looks nice Henri. Sounds like an interesting product and would be good to hear how it holds up.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah dude, got 500ml to get through so will defiantly feedback. It's nice that it doesn't streak at all, in fact it almost flashes off it's weird. Later in the year when exo has given up I think I may do CSL and can coat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Exhaust tips! Autosol, 0000 wirewool and some elbow grease!























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76

Gave the old girl a wash ready for sale 

Still scrubs up quite well.

Had it nearly 5 years and will be sad to see it go.









Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Yeah dude, got 500ml to get through so will defiantly feedback. It's nice that it doesn't streak at all, in fact it almost flashes off it's weird. Later in the year when exo has given up I think I may do CSL and can coat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds a bit like Polish Angel stuff in that respect, kind of melts into the panel and you could get away with using one towel to go round the car if you so desired.

Always knew Sigma was a glossy product and pretty slick but just didn't anticipate that level of water behaviour from it. Maybe it's getting a kick from sitting on top of your coating as you say.

So many of these products just wash off the paint so interested to hear how you get on with this.


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Sounds a bit like Polish Angel stuff in that respect, kind of melts into the panel and you could get away with using one towel to go round the car if you so desired.
> 
> Always knew Sigma was a glossy product and pretty slick but just didn't anticipate that level of water behaviour from it. Maybe it's getting a kick from sitting on top of your coating as you say.
> 
> So many of these products just wash off the paint so interested to hear how you get on with this.


Definitely! I'll use again this weekend.

Hopefully it's a winner as it's dirt cheap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Sounds a bit like Polish Angel stuff in that respect, kind of melts into the panel and you could get away with using one towel to go round the car if you so desired.
> 
> Always knew Sigma was a glossy product and pretty slick but just didn't anticipate that level of water behaviour from it. Maybe it's getting a kick from sitting on top of your coating as you say.
> 
> So many of these products just wash off the paint so interested to hear how you get on with this.


Its a step above from the normal top up products i think, i have have it just behind PA products,sigma really is good and at a reasonable price

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got a quick maintenance wash in today. Haven't used a paste wax for ages due to winter conditions,it was a bit warmer today and some pinnacle souveran was just sat on the shelf looking at me...couldn't resist! ...Wow, so nice to use,i have really missed waxing. Left a lovely rich finish too. Got to be up there with my favourite waxes









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Standard maintenance wash today,

Still struggling to choose between reset and GSF for the shampoo.

Drying aid wise I used GT sigma again, it's the dogs danglies, i was interested to see if it streaked when layered, it doesn't.

If you guys are looking for something that adds a nice pop, is very hydrophobic and is as slick as they come I can't recommend it enough.

It really is the poodles plumbs (sorry).


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Eturty said:


> Standard maintenance wash today,
> 
> Still struggling to choose between reset and GSF for the shampoo.
> 
> Drying aid wise I used GT sigma again, it's the dogs danglies, i was interested to see if it streaked when layered, it doesn't.
> 
> If you guys are looking for something that adds a nice pop, is very hydrophobic and is as slick as they come I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> It really is the poodles plumbs (sorry).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't know you could use sigma as a drying aid, ill have to give it a go 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

pt1 said:


> Didn't know you could use sigma as a drying aid, ill have to give it a go
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Worth noting I blow the car off then use it so much much water is left

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Eturty said:


> Worth noting I blow the car off then use it so much much water is left
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok.sigma reminds me of pinnacle crystal mist but its durable and hydrophobic too, top product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schuey

Didn't do any detailing but gave my neighbour a new foam lance kit and a bottle of TW Hydrophobic Sealant Wax. Hopefully another convert


----------



## HEADPHONES

Schuey said:


> Didn't do any detailing but gave my neighbour a new foam lance kit and a bottle of TW Hydrophobic Sealant Wax. Hopefully another convert


Literally just gave my car a coat of TW Hydrophobic Sealant Wax.
I'm deffo a convert.
Half a trigger pull on a MF applicator pad per panel.
Cheap as chips.
Use so little it'll last ages.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KissmyICE

Gave the motor a full wash today, not been touched since September!!

Pre-soak with 2% surfex hd.
Rinse
3x snow foam just to soften the build up of grime
Wheels cleaned
Wash
Dry

Looks like I’ve had the car resprayed from pale grey to black :lol:


----------



## Schuey

HEADPHONES said:


> Literally just gave my car a coat of TW Hydrophobic Sealant Wax.
> I'm deffo a convert.
> Half a trigger pull on a MF applicator pad per panel.
> Cheap as chips.
> Use so little it'll last ages.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


It's great stuff. Hopefully my neighbour will enjoy using it on his new Audi A4 S Line.


----------



## jcooper5083

Had lots of fun with several cars but will break them up a little as havent posted these details for a while.

First we have the BMW Mini Clubma with a full interior and exterior detail and sealant along with revival and protection of the plstics and cleaning and protection where there had been a dog transpoted.

Lots of before, during and after pics:


----------



## shl-kelso

Due to having to drive over 200 miles in the snow today (Scottish Borders), and it being -6 at 7am and not rising above freezing at all today, I only managed to give the side windows and door mirrors a quick clean when I got home.

I did see someone cleaning 6" of snow off there Ford Focus bonnet and roof with a snow shovel too!


----------



## ridders66

Nothing at all. I've had a well earned long weekend. Having worked right through since last March, I need to use up some holidays.


----------



## Itstony

Actually two days ago, gave the daily runner a good shampoo with NanoMagic and FSE QD.
Usually clean, but it had a bad day with the weather needing it
Only issue was it rained that night and needs doing again.


----------



## SteveW

Haven't had time to write this up until now, but at the weekend I didn't wash my car for a change :lol:

I'd only used it twice last week for very local trips so wasn't really dirty, so thought I'd leave it for a week.

But I did manage to get my car cleaning fix still. Gave my dad's Avensis a wash as it hadn't been done in God knows how long. I'll be having it for a weekend once the weather gets better to give it a full decon, clay, polish and wax and clean the interior - so this was just a quick exterior wash. Still took me two hours though :lol:


















Cleaned the wheels first.

EZ Citrus sprayed onto wheels and arches, left to dwell for a few mins then rinsed off

Autoglym Clean wheels applied to wheels and then agitated with a detailing brush

Cleaned the barrells and behind spokes etc with the WoollyWormit brush and Autoglym Pure Shampoo, then rinsed.

Then onto the rest of the car

EZ Citrus sprayed to the bottom half of the car, left to dwell a few mins

Applied Dirtubusters Snow Foam on top of the citrus and left to dwell for 5-10 mins. Got given the Dirtbusters snow foam as a gift at Christmas, it's not one I'd usually choose as it has added wax and that's not really what I usually want - so I'm using it up on other people's cars instead of mine 

Rinsed off Snow Foam and applied Autoglym Polar Wash shampoo with the snowfoam lance, and used wash pad and one bucket (to rinse pad between panels). Only need one bucket as the shampoo is already on the car  Then rinse off with pressure washer once all done.

Applied Autoglym Polar Seal with the lance, then rinsed off.

Dried car with the open hose first then got rid of the few remaining bits of water with the InstaDry towel.

Autoglym High Performance Tyre Gel applied to, well, the tyres 

EZ Car Care Gloss Boss Quick Detailer applied to the whole car - didn't really need it I suppose after the Polar Seal, but I had time so thought what the heck 

Rain-X glass cleaner applied to all windows.

It doesn't scrub up too badly for a car that's over 11 years old with over 150k miles! :detailer:


















*Edited to add -

I took a couple of videos of before and after the Polar Seal was applied just in case anyone wanted to see the difference it makes to a car with basically no protection on it whatsoever. I really am impressed with Polar Seal.

Before:-






After:-


----------



## BrummyPete

Nice clean up, I've been using polar seal too, it's not bad stuff at all 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveW

BrummyPete said:


> Nice clean up, I've been using polar seal too, it's not bad stuff at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Thanks Pete. There are a few bits of ground in brake dust on the wheels that I haven't been able to shift yet, but will give it a bit more of a going over when I have it for the weekend in the warmer weather to see if I can finally get rid of them.

I may not succeeed, but I'll give it a damn good try. :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

Come up well Steve - a mate used to have an Avensis and he really liked it


----------



## SteveW

Andyblue said:


> Come up well Steve - a mate used to have an Avensis and he really liked it


Thanks Andy. It's not a car I'd choose - I tend to go for the slightly sportier version of cars (I've had XRs, Cavalier SRi, Vectra SRi, Mondeo ST and the Leon FR) and whilst dad's Avensis is a lovely car to drive, it's just a bit boring for me?

Not that boring is a bad thing. It drives as well as it did when he bought it back in late 2008/early 2009 (can't remember exactly when he got it now!) and is so quiet and smooth. If this Avensis is anything to go by, Toyota definitely put their cars together very well


----------



## Rob D 88

Itstony said:


> Actually two days ago, gave the daily runner a good shampoo with NanoMagic and FSE QD.
> Usually clean, but it had a bad day with the weather needing it
> Only issue was it rained that night and needs doing again.


Leave off Tony with ya car wash pics! You are aware it's 0 degrees here in London!

You do not even want to see my car!

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## W124

After getting a Karcher K4 last summer, I always wanted to "snow foam" my car, so I did exactly that earlier today. The car was covered in grit, so it was the perfect time to do it.

After a bit of research, I decided to go with the "Pro Kleen" lance recommend from https://darimo.co.uk/best-snow-foam-lance/ and I even chose the brand's pink snow foam to go with it (brave I know!).

After a bit of adjusting (the lance had air and spray pattern adjustment), I got the hang of it and managed to get this photo whilst it was left to dwell on the car.










Really enjoyed doing it and look forward to trying other snow foam shampoo's - what do people recommend?


----------



## Andyblue

W124 said:


> After getting a Karcher K4 last summer, I always wanted to "snow foam" my car, so I did exactly that earlier today. The car was covered in grit, so it was the perfect time to do it...
> 
> Really enjoyed doing it and look forward to trying other snow foam shampoo's - what do people recommend?


Looking good - not doing pink snow foam myself 

Bilt Ham do a good snow foam, not clingy thick, but does help with the clean well - you need to use a lot to get the correct PIR. 
Autoglym, DetailedOnline and 26JPN do nice foams - relatively thick (much thicker compared to BH), cling well and help with the clean.


----------



## Odysseus

Enlisted child #2 to help clean my Lexus in advance of taking pictures to sell it. Madness trying to wash cars when the water is freezing to the body work and icicles are hanging off the exhaust tips.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevenfourate

Odysseus said:


> Enlisted child #2 to help clean my Lexus in advance of taking pictures to sell it. Madness trying to wash cars when the water is freezing to the body work and icicles are hanging off the exhaust tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Madness wasn't it.

I had all Intentions of giving mine and wife's car thorough cleans.

But was so unbelievably, bitterly cold out there with temps hovering around freezing and the 40mph gusts, I ended up just using Autofoam on both to drag the worst off the paint; and pressure washing the hell out of both undersides to get rid of the salt.

Then retiring to the warm with my tail between my legs !

Good luck with your sale &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## pt1

Freezing, windy and damp today so just did wheel arches, calipers and wheels. 
Weather looks a bit better tomorrow so hopefully get the rest of the car done

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> Freezing, windy and damp today so just did wheel arches, calipers and wheels.
> Weather looks a bit better tomorrow so hopefully get the rest of the car done
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Good idea that.


----------



## SteveW

Andyblue said:


> Bilt Ham do a good snow foam, not clingy thick, but does help with the clean well - *you need to use a lot to get the correct PIR. *
> Autoglym, DetailedOnline and 26JPN do nice foams - relatively thick (much thicker compared to BH), cling well and help with the clean.


I worked out how much I'd need to use in my AG lance to get the 4% PIR and based on 700ml in the lance, I'd need to use 340ml Auto Foam and 360ml water.

Does seem quite a lot of product when I only use a 5:1 ratio of Polar Blast, so 150ml product plus 750ml water!

I have found the AG polar blast to be actually quite good if I spray some EZ Citrus (at 10:1) onto the lower half of the car first and then put the snow foam on top of that - but I don't really know if it's the citrus doing the work or the snow foam, but the snow foam looks pretty :lol:


----------



## pt1

Finished off the car today after doing the wheels, arches and calipers yesterday. I used detailed online citrus cleaner and tac systems snow foam (brilliant, great cleaning power yet gentle on lsp) as pre wash, followed by car chem super suds shampoo. The weather was ok so decided to give the car a quick hand polish, so went with auto finesse tripple then topped that with zymol carbon wax. Gave the glass a coat of gtechniq g5









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> topped that with zymol carbon wax. Gave the glass a coat of gtechniq g5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What was the wax like to use ?


----------



## Del-GTi

Maintenance wash on the wife's car. Been using it for work lately and it has been getting hammered by gritters and just the general amount of salt/grit on the roads!

Consisted of:
Spray bottom half of car with apc
Rinse
Snowfoam with BH Autofoam
Rinse
Wash with CG Maxi-Suds II(Strawberry Margarita, smells great)
Rinse
Dry
Coat of BSD
Rain-x side and rear windows
AG Bumper Care the black bits.



















See how long that lasts. Wasn't all positive though - managed to snap the rear wiper arm in two trying to change the wiper over.  Must have gone brittle as it's quite a substantial piece of plastic. New one should be here Friday. :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> What was the wax like to use ?


Lovely to use andy, typical zymol.just did one panel at a time,carbon is pretty oily so spreads nicely then buff, effortless really

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

I took advantage of the balmy weather yesterday to contact wash both cars (V70 and V50) instead of the snow foam and blast off they've been treated to over the last few months. I knew it was going to rain over night and the first trip out would soon splatter the good work but it was worth it to see the muck come off after snow foaming.
I finished off with a coating of Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer.
At least the overnight rain shows the beading in all it's glory.


----------



## sharrkey

Polished the boot lid with essence and applied Cancoat today

















Bonnet got a top up of PA Wulfinte 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christian6984

Been a month without a wash, bit grubby. Only basic wash. Wheels were washed before photo's. Got back from work early afternoon, was 12 degrees and very mild.

Wheels - Garage Therapy Zero and Surfex for Arches and tyres. Also have a new EZGO arch brush which seemed to do a good job, back arches are carpet and felt like an age rinsing dirt from them even with the angled lance attachment. Protected alloys with some Gyeon Wetcoat.

Paint -Diluted surfex to boot and lower half as covered with muck and salt. Covered with Autofoam at 4%. Rinse and wash with AF lather in SF lance. Dried and some protection added with BSD. Also needed to attack windscreen with some KC FSE from the excessive screen wash use and using Angelwax Clarity as De-icer had left some spots. Started raining so no tyre shine, shame as tyres looked squeaky clean.


----------



## malvern_man

No detailing as such for me today, but I did have a paintless dent removal company come round and remove a dent and a slight crease as some kind person opened their car door right into my rear quarter panel on my 5 month old Qashqai. I can't even tell where it was now.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Finally got a wash in used sansom car care products mainly there white out extra bite foam is good for this time of year and there rtu reactive wheel cleaner is very good
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Vaccumed the inside of the car out as the misses thinks it's a mobile skip. I spent about 2 hrs vaccuming it, had to recharge my hand held vacuum twice, used a carpet cleaner on them and re did them three times and still the water was dirty coloured.

Used a sticky roller to get rid of the hairs* and yet when i went back to put them in the car.....hairs again! Dressed the interior plastics just so they look a bit more presentable.


* i live above a row of shops and getting power or water to the car is not happening, so i have exceptionally limited facilities


----------



## MDC250

Got round both cars today, pre wash, foam and shampoo. Little go of a Makita Blower I recently bought to dry awkward bits and also had a play with a steamer I’d picked up this week. Can see that coming in handy for engine bay cleans, deep wheel cleans and for the arches as well as steaming the carpets and headliner etc. Cracking little thing from Ewbank, has a 45 minute runtime and for the money thought it was a bargain.


----------



## pt1

Gave the car a maintenance wash and coated the glass with carbon collective platinum glass, was surprised how easy it is to use, gave the front and back windows 2 coats.washed, Clayed, polished and ipa'd the glass before hand









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Spent some time on the wife's car today, Christ it comes up a treat lol













































Alloys cleaned, de-tar'd and ready for some Cancoat tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christian6984

Been raining today and have picked up a used replacement lens for a Seat Leon for one of the girls at work as the plastic lens has dropped off it. Was pretty scuffed up being from a 2006 car.

Process was pretty simple, needed a good clean, so yesturday got to work with BH Surfex and a old toothbrush around the edges, thought it had a black seal but was just clear full of dirt or moss. Left to air near to a radiator as some moisture got in from the cleaning despite my efforts to keep it away from the back open side.

Today put my autoglym headlight polish pad on the drill and hit it with S3 XXL and followed up with Sonax Perfect Finish, not perfect but probably be less swirly than the ones on the car currently as it has over 100k miles on :lol:


----------



## Walesy.

First wash of my new 530D (yes white the same as the last) and a good clean of the X1...which has been a star throughout the bad weather actually, Pirelli Snow tyres, highly recommended

Fitted a new set of plates also, get rid of the dealer ones. 
Quick coat of PA Rapid Wax also. 

















Needs a good de-tar, but it received a coat of 50/50 BSD and Vic Wax QD


----------



## SteveW

On Sunday I gave the Leon a maintenance wash. It hadn't been done for three weeks so I thought it was due, even though it had probably only done around 100 miles or less in that time!

Spent three hours on it, and it looked lovely.

Then we had some Sahara infused rain overnight.

It looked like this on Monday morning.....


























:wall:

:lol:


----------



## malvern_man

SteveW said:


> On Sunday I gave the Leon a maintenance wash. It hadn't been done for three weeks so I thought it was due, even though it had probably only done around 100 miles or less in that time!
> 
> Spent three hours on it, and it looked lovely.
> 
> Then we had some Sahara infused rain overnight.
> 
> It looked like this on Monday morning.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall:
> 
> :lol:


I wondered why my car looked so filthy, now I know why, Sahara infused rain. It looked a right mess until I gave It a clean today.


----------



## Alex_225

I did wonder why my car is looking so filthy despite having been driven in the rain, the outside looks exactly the same as that!

Won't get a chance to wash the car properly until the weekend but did pop outside during my lunch break to give the boot shut and engine bay a clean up.



















Rather liking the CG's Nonsense APC. Seems to do a good job and the list of uses seems pretty extensive.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did the wifes and mine yesterday, must say the winter takes it out of you a bit as I was definitely a bit out of shape. Only managed to get a few shots of mine when I pulled up at work today.






























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash today, tried tac systems mystic bubble shampoo, very nice shampoo, i will have to use it a few times to see if its up there with my favourites. Topped the zymol carbon lsp with some PA Black wulfenite, came up nice in the 'spring' sunshine
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash today, tried tac systems mystic bubble shampoo, very nice shampoo, i will have to use it a few times to see if its up there with my favourites. Topped the zymol carbon lsp with some PA Black wulfenite, came up nice in the 'spring' sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That looks VERY nice indeed, I have some PA Wulfenite to try myself this weekend.


----------



## 20vKarlos

If pressure washing the deck is classed as Detailing, that’s what I did :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash today, tried tac systems mystic bubble shampoo, very nice shampoo, i will have to use it a few times to see if its up there with my favourites. Topped the zymol carbon lsp with some PA Black wulfenite, came up nice in the 'spring' sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Can't beat a clean black car. But 30 minutes later! Great gloss fella.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash today, tried tac systems mystic bubble shampoo, very nice shampoo, i will have to use it a few times to see if its up there with my favourites. Topped the zymol carbon lsp with some PA Black wulfenite, came up nice in the 'spring' sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Can't beat a clean black car. But 30 minutes later! Great gloss fella.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


The boys school is in the countryside, went to pick him up and the car is now covered in dust ha ha. Good while it lasted 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Focus looks great. 

Mystic Bubble is dangerously slick as a shampoo.. I lost a mitt the first time I used it.


----------



## bellguy

atbalfour said:


> Focus looks great.
> 
> Mystic Bubble is dangerously slick as a shampoo.. I lost a mitt the first time I used it.


:lol: hope I don't do the same as just ordered some 
Sounds lethal stuff lol


----------



## Schuey

One down, two to go :thumb:


----------



## SteveW

Schuey said:


> One down, two to go :thumb:


Nice.

I've never driven one but I've always liked the Suzuki Swift for some reason. I can imagine them being quite fun to drive.


----------



## Schuey

SteveW said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've never driven one but I've always liked the Suzuki Swift for some reason. I can imagine them being quite fun to drive.


Yes, great fun. It's like a road legal go-kart.


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed with reset, surfex for shuts, badges etc, coat of 845, raceglaze rubber dressing on plastics and a coat of h2go on the screen


----------



## sharrkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did polish angel come out to play?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Did polish angel come out to play?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Ohh yeh  Foamed with Gyeon, washed with reset, then washed again with Polish Angel Cosmic shampoo & finally a wee top up of Wulfinte

Who doesn't love a little excess 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Cueball

Quick play with the M&K gloss spray..


----------



## nbray67

The Cueball said:


> Quick play with the M&K gloss spray..


Oooooooosssshhhh!

Is that Seal V3 that was on offer the other day CB?


----------



## The Cueball

Ehhh.. yeah I think so... 

:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

The Cueball said:


> Ehhh.. yeah I think so...
> 
> :thumb:


You don't know yet you had the bottle in your hand, poor show indeed. :lol:

Looks beaut for sure if it is as I bought a bottle on a whim also.


----------



## Christian6984

The Arona got a wash today, had a bit of dust but nothing too major.

Wheels - diluted surfex, rinsed, Shampoo'd with mitt, wheel woolies and new soft brush, Tyres needed two goes with regular brush
Car - Gyeon Foam, Rinse, AF lather, Dried. 
Wheel given a bit of protection top up with some Wowo CS
Trim and Tyres - Koch Chemie PSS


----------



## The Cueball

nbray67 said:


> You don't know yet you had the bottle in your hand, poor show indeed. :lol:
> 
> Looks beaut for sure if it is as I bought a bottle on a whim also.


No Sir, Sorry Sir, I'll do better next time Sir...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## sph1981

Long time lurking, first time posting. Haven't figured how to add pics yet so text only today.

The wife's Mazda 3 Gen1 got a wash today and decided to tackle it with haul of Car Chem stuff from BF and recent mystery box.

Started with car chem sno foam + with a little bit of Surfex HD in the bottle.
The only other foam I've ever used is BH Auto Foam, in comparison the Car Chem stuff is just as good in my opinion. 

Stuck a bit 10% Surfex on the wheel arches and used car chem Clean Wheels on the alloys. Let it sit for about 5 mins, agitated with brushes and rinsed off. All in all fairly decent finish on wheels, but hard to tell as her alloys are in a real bad state and could probably do with refurb or going the journey. Anyone who has owned as Mazda from this generation with know the alloy quality on the Mazda is terrible.

Onto body of car and used 1900:1 shampoo. I really rate this shampoo and out it up there with BH, Megs and Wax Planet shampoo's I have used previously. For the price I got it on BF it was a steal and seems to get better with every use.

Next up used Hydro QD as a drying aid.
Used this in the same way I apply TW D&S. Spray a little onto a damp MF and then a spritz onto the panel and rub in using MF, the rinse off. Worked pretty well, not as good as TW D&S but for the cost of it I'll happily still use it (especially on the wife's car, mine will probably get the TW).

Finished bodywork by the using Hydro QD as a normal QD.
Applied with normal MF and buffed off with plush.
To be honest not really impressed as a QD, it didn't really add anymore gloss,shine or make the paint feel any smoother. Maybe I didn't let it cure long enough as the sun was out and I was a bit wary. Will try it again next time and see how it goes.

I finished off the tyres with Car Chem tyre gel applied using sponge. Very impressed with the glossy finish. Time will tell for durability, but based on how much of the gel I used I probably have enough in this 1L bottle to last me a lifetime if I were applying it every day!

Overall pretty impressed with the majority of Car Chem stuff. Hopefully try some more goodies in the next few days doing my VRS and interiors of both.

Hopefully I'll figure out pictures by that point.


----------



## Andyblue

sph1981 said:


> Long time lurking, first time posting. Haven't figured how to add pics yet so text only today..
> 
> Hopefully I'll figure out pictures by that point.


I use Tapatalk and it's fairly easy to upload images - but you need to add the image where you want it, then continue to type (if that makes sense).

Just click the 'mountain' image box, bottom left corner in Tapatalk and choose the one you want to upload :thumb:

Oh and welcome to DW, enjoy yourself here :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Another maintenance car wash today, gotta say I’m still liking GT sigma, however now I’ve used it more and more I think bead maker still beats it out in terms of looks. But it’s still a fantastic product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Eturty said:


> Another maintenance car wash today, gotta say I'm still liking GT sigma, however now I've used it more and more I think bead maker still beats it out in terms of looks. But it's still a fantastic product.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The difference in looks is subjective, i prefer sigma on darker colours.its definitely more hydrophobic and durable than beadaker, both are lovely to use mind

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Now finished for the time being... a few marks here and there to sort but nothing major...

:thumb:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Another maintenance car wash today, gotta say I'm still liking GT sigma, however now I've used it more and more I think bead maker still beats it out in terms of looks. But it's still a fantastic product.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any water behaviour vids Henri? Sucker for great beading.


----------



## 20vKarlos

The Cueball said:


> Now finished for the time being... a few marks here and there to sort but nothing major...


What has been seen, cannot be unseen Cuey! :lol:


----------



## grunty-motor

...and a huge muff (ler)


----------



## Kenan

Maintenance wash in mine to remove the Sahara sand that been on the car bugging me all week. Car-Chem Pre-Soak+ used to remove most and then washed with CarPro Reset. Very impressed with Reset, good suds, good feel on the paint and smell nice. Was thinking of re-applying the glass sealant on the winds teen but Reset seems to have brought It back to life. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the interior some attention today. hoover and full trim wipe down. lower trim, pedals and foot rest etc apc'd back to factory fresh condition. payed particular attention to the leather today, my trusty detailed online renew and gyeon leather brush combo working well together























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Seems DetailedOnline have some good products 

Those leathers came out like new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

TakDetails said:


> Seems DetailedOnline have some good products
> 
> Those leathers came out like new
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they have and are very well priced...

I've tried quite a few of their products out and not been disappointed...


----------



## muzzer

Not so much detailing but washed the car for the first time this year and happily found a cheap and very very effective quick detailer, especially if you have to work in direct sunlight like i do.


De-Ionised water workd a treat as a quick detailer believe it or not, i was well happy especially as you can buy it in Asda dirt cheap


----------



## Evolution380

Full Decon and tried some Graphene wax, happy with it!

Going to give it two month, strip, paint correction and re-apply.


----------



## pt1

TakDetails said:


> Seems DetailedOnline have some good products
> 
> Those leathers came out like new
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sell some solid products at great prices, i use a fair few. Free delivery too which is great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odysseus

I'm advertising my Lexus GS450H at the moment (it's on AutoTrader if anyone's interested) and two weeks ago I braved the icy cold to clean it and take pictures. The foam froze on the car and icicles formed off the exhaust.

Today however the weather was gorgeous so I cleaned it again and took better pictures.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc5152

Pretty happy with how the car came up after a clean yesterday.




image host sites


----------



## 20vKarlos

Looks Lovely mate :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Thats a great colour, looks lovely 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Mechanic had his grinder on my pals brakes for whatever reason.his Car was coated in iron fall out, all gone now. Used car chem iron detox









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Very quick run round the car with carpro essence to add a little gloss again. The past couple of months, it has been a little neglected. Have noticed a few areas that will need attention in the next few months I'd imagine.



















Anyhoo, tidied and shiny for now.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska

A damn good wash as I've been too busy over the last 2 weeks followed by Polish Angel Gold Zirkon & Supersport PTFE Wheel Wax. Great gloss as always and a nice warmth to the paint.

Shame I now have yellow fingers like I smoke 40 a day!


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just a regular wash followed by a spritz of TW Dry and Shine before blow drying.
Then some Autoglym Tyre gel.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoid9969

I gave my car a good clean today. It's been so long since I last used it (and the weather has been so wet) that there was greenery (moss?) growing in certain places. Thanks to lockdown(s), job loss and now working from home, I haven't filled up since March of last year and still have around 300 miles of range left.


----------



## Cuffy

Maintenance wash yesterday. Newly refurbished wheels sealed today with polished angel supersport and new centre caps. Finished off with a coat of sonax brilliant wax









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## m135i

Wheels off on the daily for a 4000mile arch clean out all round, and a maintenance wash.


























and a maintenance wash for the other car!


----------



## alfajim

https://ibb.co/B3dT36M
https://ibb.co/GMxhrNq
Making these pics show up in this thread is beyond me.
Anyway, gave the car a spring detail.


----------



## Kenan

alfajim said:


> Making these pics show up in this thread is beyond me.
> 
> Anyway, gave the car a spring detail.


Ummm, this is what I get when I follow the link. Alfa looks nice BTW, download Tapatalk for the forum to you phone makes pictures easier.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

alfajim said:


> https://ibb.co/B3dT36M
> https://ibb.co/GMxhrNq
> Making these pics show up in this thread is beyond me.
> Anyway, gave the car a spring detail.


Go advanced and insert image. Paste links.


----------



## atbalfour

Bit of TLC for the wife's Merc.. was last decon'd in December where the LSP top up was a bit of a fail. Cold weather, dew, rain and having to use a water spot remover the following day all got in the way (after the neighbour kindly peppered my car with water spots and moss when pressure washing his fence!!).

Was about 10 degrees this time around so thought it was a good opportunity and with a few other detailing jobs lined up (plus my own project) this top up should tick the Merc over to the summer. Underlying LSP is TAC Moonlight which had just started to slow to c.80% after 8 months impressive performance and was in need of a boost.

- Foamed using a strong mix of AutoGlanz Spritzer
- Followed up with GT Decon Shampoo to ensure previous trace of FSe removed
- BH Korrosol // CarPro TarX
- Labocosmetica Purifica to remove water spotting again likely caused by neighbour

_Before Purifica - https://photos.app.goo.gl/c9W27BqKqS7RBTou5
After Purifica - https://photos.app.goo.gl/EpupudEzYoKPkwp47_

- Panel wipe with CarPro Eraser
- SC Mist on paintwork, topped after 1 hour with Polish Angel RapidWaxx. SC Mist (10% SiO2) left the paint feeling great but Rapidwaxx just added the cherry on top, plus and I knew dew was coming in so thought it'd provide a good sacrificial layer.
- Pyramid Car Care's pre-release carbon glass coating on the glass - fast flashing and the easiest to use glass coating I've ever used. Leaves the slickest feeling I'm yet to experience on glass and promises 1-2 years durability, fingers crossed the water rolls off at a reasonable speed.

There was a little dew overnight and blowing the car dry the following morning the car wasn't as hydrophobic as my Jag (SC Mist on it's own) so perhaps the RapidWaxx was applied too soon... it's very hydrophobic on it's own also, so maybe my chosen combo weren't as suitably matched as first anticipated... will know more after the next wash!

Nonetheless the car looks great and all surfaces continue to feel so slick..


----------



## atbalfour

Evolution380 said:


> Full Decon and tried some Graphene wax, happy with it!
> 
> Going to give it two month, strip, paint correction and re-apply.


Interested to hear how it holds up and also reports on the water behaviour... (meant to be good)


----------



## Rob D 88

Not today but last weekend...

Car was filthy after a good few weeks of being neglected. Every weekend was just too cold or raining.

Before:




























Used my usual mix of Koch GreenStar as a pre wash for the wheels and arches followed by Brake Buster with the brushes etc. Sprayed a little bit of AutoGlanz Blood Tonic to remove some iron!

Pre Wash was done with a layer of GreenStar again then coated in CarChem Snow Foam. I think I voiced an opinion on here before about this product not foaming enough for a snow foam, I have now decided against the big foamers as they make too much mess for my liking. This snow foam and GreenStar combo was very good!





































I moved on a washed with my mitt using Adam's MegaFoam.

The car and wheels were coated by myself last year after I collected it with Carbon Collective Oracle and Platinum Wheels. Still beading very well.
Just gave it a little top up using my BSD/Adams detail spray mix.

Finished off by doing the glass with CarChem glass cleaner which I was impressed with and dressing the tyres with Carbon Collective Sateen 2.0.

Also added a new set of small Gel Tinted Plates!














































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Rakti

Rob D 88 said:


> Not today but last weekend...
> 
> Car was filthy after a good few weeks of being neglected. Every weekend was just too cold or raining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Those front discs are impressively clear of flash rusting. How did you do that?


----------



## Rob D 88

Rakti said:


> Those front discs are impressively clear of flash rusting. How did you do that?


I drove it round the corner and back before fully drying the wheels with a spray wax on the towel.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## pt1

Polished some plastic trim on the door pillars for a friend today, came up nice
















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

pt1 said:


> Polished some plastic trim on the door pillars for a friend today, came up nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Can I ask what you used? I know of a discovery that has the same issue and needs fixed. I think they made these piano black gloss pillars out of cheese.


----------



## pt1

scooobydont said:


> Can I ask what you used? I know of a discovery that has the same issue and needs fixed. I think they made these piano black gloss pillars out of cheese.


I used menzerna 2200 with a shinemate medium pad followed by menzerna 3800 and a shinemate finishing pad,light pressure and pretty quick arm movement

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Car was covered in sand so in desperate need of a clean 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

Took a few new products out for a spin today

KKD blizzard PH neutral snow foam for pre wash, pretty good car wasn't that dirty so will have to reassess at a later date.

Dark horse was the AM details shampoo, man it's pretty nice! Super slick, foamed wel and rinsed nicely too. Main thing is the foam was very stable and stuck around for the whole wash. Definitely one that will stick around for testing

Finished the lot off with tax systems shine wax, went on nicely and is super slick. Will be interested to see how good the hydrophobics are next wash. Works nicely on glass too. Certainly on par in terms of usability with GTsigma. Bead maker probably still takes the crown for ease of use.

The cars due a spring Decon to rejunivate the coating which I will do soon, interested to try purifica and gtechniq tar and glue.

Here's some after shots


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean66

Looks great ! 
Love the car as well .
I’ve the white 3 door black roof UP Gti which is great fun to drive.


----------



## greymda

today job was interior leather cleaning. done the seats, dash, doors, etc with Koch Chemie Leather Star. very satisfied how it turned out.


----------



## atbalfour

Further proof today that there is no such thing as 'perfect new car paint'....

Shocking from BMW. Horrible to work on too, super soft and sticky paint and far thinner than used to be the case. Ended up correcting with S40 and a Scholl Neo Honey Spider pad (what I'd usually use to finish on most medium or hard paint!!)

Not perfect but pleased with results given the car only had a one step and tricky nature of the paint.

Few shots below...


----------



## Commander2874

Nice day so gave mine a clean. Had it coated in January and just trying to keep it regularly clean to keep the coating from getting clogged up.

Valetpro Foamula 1 used for the prewash stage and carpro reset for the wash.

Wheels were cleaned using simplewax suds and rims then topped up with Gyeon cure.

Glass cleaned using gyeon glass and sealed with aquavelox.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Commander2874 said:


> Nice day so gave mine a clean. Had it coated in January and just trying to keep it regularly clean to keep the coating from getting clogged up.
> 
> Valetpro Foamula 1 used for the prewash stage and carpro reset for the wash.
> 
> Wheels were cleaned using simplewax suds and rims then topped up with Gyeon cure.
> 
> Glass cleaned using gyeon glass and sealed with aquavelox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Car looks great.
How's your coating holding up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

TakDetails said:


> Car looks great.
> How's your coating holding up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you mate, This was its fourth wash since Jan 20th when I had it coated (gyeon mohs / cancoat pro) and coating is going strong.
I have noticed 2 lower panels sheet a bit rather than bead but that may be just me being paranoid as the protection is still there.

Used gyeon cure on it for its third wash and I aim to keep it topped up every 6 weeks or so.

Will give it a application of gyeon cancoat once a year after a decon.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Got some more work done on the 'stro to try and get it ready for MOT. It might fail but at least it'll look good doing it























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Applied 2 layers of carbon collective platinum wheels to the alloys, very easy to use. The second layer seemed to add more gloss which is nice









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska

That is lovely :driver:


----------



## Odysseus

My XC90 had been neglected all year and badly needed some attention so I finally got to grips with it last Friday.

I did the wheels first on their own then the rest of the car later in the day. Autogylm foam and wash, followed by a once over with my clay mitt. QD after that and the glass was polished. I used some dodgy looking tyre black aerosol thing I received for Christmas on the tyres and I also broke out the autosol for the chrome exhaust.














































Then, yesterday, I came home with what's replaced my Lexus...










It's a VW California. Seen here in roof up camping mode - the kids insisted we spend the night in it while parked on the drive.










Huge amount of cleaning work needed on that bad boy, but that's for another post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Odysseus said:


> My XC90 had been neglected all year and badly needed some attention so I finally got to grips with it last Friday.
> 
> I did the wheels first on their own then the rest of the car later in the day. Autogylm foam and wash, followed by a once over with my clay mitt. QD after that and the glass was polished. I used some dodgy looking tyre black aerosol thing I received for Christmas on the tyres and I also broke out the autosol for the chrome exhaust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, yesterday, I came home with what's replaced my Lexus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a VW California. Seen here in roof up camping mode - the kids insisted we spend the night in it while parked on the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge amount of cleaning work needed on that bad boy, but that's for another post.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it!

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Nice that mate. What ramp are you using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

did a test panel (front wing) with R222 wax. as it was 5C outside called it a say and waiting for better weather to do the entire car.


----------



## McC

In-laws sold their Juke and got this.

Got the wheel sealed with C5.

Blitz APC, Snow Foam & Jelly Bean Shampoo

Turtle wax hybrid pro one & done with a finishing pad and their to the max wax.

I'm not a fan of green as a colour and I have never owned a green car...but I could go for one of these!





































Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

Washed one of the fleet today as it's been a while since I've given it a proper wash, and not just a jet at the petrol station.

It's really annoying when you spend ages looking after your paint and some bunghole who can't park leaves you scratches.


























I think that Feynlab Topcoat has fully expired now, around 18 months with lots of experimental chemical abuse.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Spent my lunch hour giving my alcantara seats a much needed clean.. Initially with CarPro Inside and followed up with Sonax Alcantara cleaner... will likely go over it again when I'm doing the leather and before I apply CQuartz Fabric.























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sph1981

Weather not good enough to give the cars a proper clean and forecast is bad for the next week so decided to start a new project.
Bought some wrecked alloys which I plan on doing up and fitting on the wife's Mazda 3.

Started today by cleaning down before sanding so thought I'd do a comparison of some of the stuff I got in Car Chem mystery box.
Sprayed half the wheel in Aliens Blood and the other half in BH Auto Wheel.

Initial thought was BH was working as I'd expect and instantly started reacting and the right half of the wheel turned red. The Aliens Blood was doing nothing special at all, to be honest this was the result I was expecting after being so impress with BH when I've used it previously.
Then after about 3 minutes the Aliens Blood also started reacting and over the next 2 minutes the reaction level looked identical to BH.

I agitated both and the washed off and I have to say the results were pretty much identical. So the Aliens Blood seems like a bit of a winner for the cost just need to be aware of reaction time.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Just a quick maintenance wash for me today, tried out kkd blizzard snow foam, that was ok, i like a bit of a thicker foam but it removed a Decent amount of dirt.used tac systems mystic bubble again, really is a good shampoo,very very slick and smells great

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Just a quick maintenance wash for me today, tried out kkd blizzard snow foam, that was ok, i like a bit of a thicker foam but it removed a Decent amount of dirt.used tac systems mystic bubble again, really is a good shampoo,very very slick and smells great
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


How much did you use? I always get a nice consistent and decently clinging foam with Blizzard.

Just the right amount IMO - any more (e.g. Polar Blast / WP 8 Below) and it hangs around in the driveway for days.


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> How much did you use? I always get a nice consistent and decently clinging foam with Blizzard.
> 
> Just the right amount IMO - any more (e.g. Polar Blast / WP 8 Below) and it hangs around in the driveway for days.


I used 100ml in 900ml of warm water.the foam was ok, i just prefer it a bit thicker

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

Today I learned how to apply coatings via spray gun.

Wish I'd learned years ago!


----------



## greymda

detailR said:


> Today I learned how to apply coatings via spray gun.
> 
> Wish I'd learned years ago!


details, please!


----------



## boba fett

macca666 said:


> Got some more work done on the 'stro to try and get it ready for MOT. It might fail but at least it'll look good doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I used to have a Meastro Turbo when they first came out, was one of the quickest things around.

Brought back some memories !!


----------



## detailR

greymda said:


> details, please!


I learned it for WaxedShine's self healing graphene coating as you need the consistency. 
It's a speedy way to apply and removes a contact stage too which can be handy on super soft finishes.

IMG-20210311-WA0003 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20210311_131113 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20210311_131130 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Also, the self healing really works.
I was sceptical after a few other products failed to deliver.
We applied this on a test panel, IR cured it then hit it quite hard with a wire brush and healed it 15 times!
They managed to get it to scratch and heal 47 times before it failed to self heal :doublesho

(As discussed before, the self healing is designed to help with wash marring and minor abrasions, a deep scratch is still a scratch  )


----------



## Saladin

Washed the car and applied Blue Velvet wax on the car! Looks super slick and there's deffo been a slight darkening effect!


----------



## Naddy37

Quick wash on a Tesla S that we had in at work.

Finished off with a coat of Express Wax.


----------



## atbalfour

2nd X5 in a couple of weeks. Don't want to see one in a while, paint is horrible and probably the most tricky I've worked on personally.

Super soft and sticky as per last weeks but this one was twice as challenging due to the sheer number of RIDs I couldn't rely on a finishing polish to take those out. Paint was trashed, especially the sides, car is far from perfect but a turn around for a one step.

Ended up using Zvizzer Medium MC3000. Scholl S20, Sonax Ex0406 were just too sticky to wipe off and weren't finishing down anywhere near as well. In all honesty the paint was so sensitive that this job was all about residue control, as a regular wipe off was just trashing the panel.

Tried a number of things to remedy this, more plush towels (no difference), harder pad to mop up more residue (didn't finish down well enough), ended up stumbling upon an unconventional technique that worked well. After completing a set and before wiping off the compound I blew out the pad 3 spritzes of water and no more product, did another pass and that mopped up maybe 80 percent of the product from the panel into the pad and any that was left was a dream to wipe off with no marring.

Ended up adding quite a bit of time but a good learning experience for sure 

(Excuse the filthy glass) https://photos.app.goo.gl/UPXG1MLcPcfXarVc7
























Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Came out great in the end.
Rather you than me though! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

I found my old gallon can of M26 last night! The water had separated and it became a pastey mess but I'd still reckon it was good.

Washed my car and applied it this morning. Car was coated last April and havent put anything on it since then. Made a good difference, it actually felt good going back to my roots with waxing by hand!


----------



## roscopervis

atbalfour said:


> 2nd X5 in a couple of weeks. Don't want to see one in a while, paint is horrible and probably the most tricky I've worked on personally.
> 
> Super soft and sticky as per last weeks but this one was twice as challenging due to the sheer number of RIDs I couldn't rely on a finishing polish to take those out. Paint was trashed, especially the sides, car is far from perfect but a turn around for a one step.
> 
> Ended up using Zvizzer Medium MC3000. Scholl S20, Sonax Ex0406 were just too sticky to wipe off and weren't finishing down anywhere near as well. In all honesty the paint was so sensitive that this job was all about residue control, as a regular wipe off was just trashing the panel.
> 
> Tried a number of things to remedy this, more plush towels (no difference), harder pad to mop up more residue (didn't finish down well enough), ended up stumbling upon an unconventional technique that worked well. After completing a set and before wiping off the compound I blew out the pad 3 spritzes of water and no more product, did another pass and that mopped up maybe 80 percent of the product from the panel into the pad and any that was left was a dream to wipe off with no marring.
> 
> Ended up adding quite a bit of time but a good learning experience for sure


Not all German paint is rock hard. This is a very similar technique I had to use when I last polished my black Porsche which is extremely sensitive. It's all good learning.


----------



## bellguy

atbalfour said:


> 2nd X5 in a couple of weeks. Don't want to see one in a while, paint is horrible and probably the most tricky I've worked on personally.
> 
> Super soft and sticky as per last weeks but this one was twice as challenging due to the sheer number of RIDs I couldn't rely on a finishing polish to take those out. Paint was trashed, especially the sides, car is far from perfect but a turn around for a one step.
> 
> Ended up using Zvizzer Medium MC3000. Scholl S20, Sonax Ex0406 were just too sticky to wipe off and weren't finishing down anywhere near as well. In all honesty the paint was so sensitive that this job was all about residue control, as a regular wipe off was just trashing the panel.
> 
> What year is this as my 2019 440i clear is extremely easy to polish and remove with zero maring or issues.


----------



## atbalfour

bellguy said:


> What year is this as my 2019 440i clear is extremely easy to polish and remove with zero maring or issues.


Ermmm.. one was a 2020/21 car, the other was 2019 I believe. When the dealership themselves warned the owner that the paint was "very soft" that's when you know it's bad!! Not even the Japanese few I've done have come close to this.

The peculiar thing is that I've done similar aged BMWs yet had completely different experiences which confuses the life out of me.


----------



## bellguy

atbalfour said:


> Ermmm.. one was a 2020/21 car, the other was 2019 I believe. When the dealership themselves warned the owner that the paint was "very soft" that's when you know it's bad!! Not even the Japanese few I've done have come close to this.
> 
> The peculiar thing is that I've done similar aged BMWs yet had completely different experiences which confuses the life out of me.


Wow, very strange indeed, guess I'm lucky then, what pads did you end up using ?


----------



## roscopervis

atbalfour said:


> Ermmm.. one was a 2020/21 car, the other was 2019 I believe. When the dealership themselves warned the owner that the paint was "very soft" that's when you know it's bad!! Not even the Japanese few I've done have come close to this.
> 
> The peculiar thing is that I've done similar aged BMWs yet had completely different experiences which confuses the life out of me.


This is the danger of giving advice on car brands paint hardness when someone asks. It is more variable than ever. The best advice is the basic advice - start with the least aggressive and go from there.


----------



## atbalfour

Ah absolutely! But when cars of the same age, model, colour and all OEM paint differ in terms of clearcoat hardness that's when the head scratching starts. It matters little as I go through the same process with every car... my mate calls it my 'hour and a half bonnet' because it sometimes takes me that long to find a product and pad combo which works perfectly. One steps have that added pressure of needing a pretty big turn around yet leaving a marr free finish.

Sandro @ Car Craft is probably the best explainer of all of this. His videos are next level for those properly interested in paint correction and product testing.


----------



## pt1

Got a wash in today after a week of rain. I used kkd blizzard again and wasn't overly impressed,used around 120ml in 900ml of warm water, it struggled to cling and within a few minutes it had ran off the car








maybe down to the ceramic glass coating and pa products on the paint being so hydrophobic, i dont know but it didnt loosen much dirt. I used garage therapy shampoo to compare to tac systems mystic bubble i used on the last wash, both are brilliant shampoo's, mystic bubble just edging it on the slickness front i think
I had a look around my waxes and decided to give some vics concours a run out, just on a front wing, used some m&k pure then applied the wax,it leaves a rich old school carnauba finish you dont get from more modern spray type products, might give the full car a coat of it next time









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Quite disappointed with Pyramid Car Care's glass coating that was currently on the glass so decided to give another coat to see if it improves, rain running off the windscreen from 30-60 mph is quite poor.










Decided to also try out the spta mini da that I bought and give the wing mirrors a go with essence & scholl mini pads































Was planning to wash and coat my alloys Tuesday/Wednesday till I noticed one of my icon headlights have got worse with dripping condensation now, so booked into Bmw on Wednesday for inspection now
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Cracking sunny warm day here in bonny Scotland (rare I know) 
Gave the beast a wash, polished the roof with S40 and coated in Gyeon cancoat, plus gave the polished mirrors I done yesterday a coating of cancoat, well happy I'm finally getting more panels protected.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Cracking sunny warm day here in bonny Scotland (rare I know)
> Gave the beast a wash, polished the roof with S40 and coated in Gyeon cancoat, plus gave the polished mirrors I done yesterday a coating of cancoat, well happy I'm finally getting more panels protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking fantastic :thumb:


----------



## malvern_man

No detailing today but I did have this dent in the car door removed. The dent was courtesy of a Transit van whacking his door against mine, then just driving off. I know exactly who did it but I can't prove it.

I can't even tell where the dent was it was now.

These are the 'before' pics.


----------



## sharrkey

Couple of morning after Cancoat pics 
























And built new outdoor storage box for washer & buckets 🪣 ect










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

Rappy said:


> Looking fantastic :thumb:


Does look fantastic indeed, WHY OH WHY did I not think of doing it panel by panel as time allows lol.
You have now given me another project to do on my Sapphire Black 440i 

Good man lol

What is Can coat like to use ?


----------



## BillyT

sharrkey said:


> Couple of morning after Cancoat pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And built new outdoor storage box for washer & buckets 🪣 ect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 My son is looking a Cycle the storage would it fit a cycle what size is it and where did you buy it.


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Does look fantastic indeed, WHY OH WHY did I not think of doing it panel by panel as time allows lol.
> You have now given me another project to do on my Sapphire Black 440i
> 
> Good man lol
> 
> What is Can coat like to use ?


I'm restricted in what I can do due to weather and having to do it In the driveway as I've no garage, but in hindsight as I'm new to using a DA polisher it allows me time to take it easy and do panel by panel and not rushing.

Cancoat is a breeze to work with, spray on Mf wipe and then buff off as easy as that And the beading is immense 

Weather is to be really good tomorrow so I'm going to give my alloys 2 coats of cancoat tomorrow, not looking forward to that lol needs to be done as these alloys of mine are a pita to clean.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

BillyT said:


> My son is looking a Cycle the storage would it fit a cycle what size is it and where did you buy it.


This one I got from Amazon

















Keter Store It Out Premier XL Outdoor Plastic Garden Storage Shed, Grey and Black, 141 x 82 x 123.5 cm https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07911PCTN/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_Z9ZH1A643DMCCMZ5XVMK

And I've also this for bins from b&q, this is a little deeper

















https://www.diy.com/departments/keter-store-it-out-arc-plastic-garden-storage-box/653851_BQ.prd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

Another maintenance wash, used Tac shinee wax again, I have to say I'm disappointed with the hydrophobics. Back to GT Sigma I think. also used AM Shampoo again, I gotta say its pretty fantastic. I recommend you trying it if you haven't.


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Got a wash in today after a week of rain. I used kkd blizzard again and wasn't overly impressed,used around 120ml in 900ml of warm water, it struggled to cling and within a few minutes it had ran off the car
> 
> maybe down to the ceramic glass coating and pa products on the paint being so hydrophobic, i dont know but it didnt loosen much dirt.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's a shame... what pH neutral snow foams are you used to using that clean and cling better?

In my experience even some of the thickest snow foams will not cling to clean paint that is protected by super hydrophobic LSPs. The exception being more powerful snow foams which knock back the hydrophobic properties of certain LSPs meaning that they can't 'bead them off' (e.g. Wax Planet 8 Below when applied to BSD or Polish Angel Rapidwaxx).

On the other hand, I've always found Blizzard to cling to the dirty parts of the car really well and I find it releases more dirt than any other pH neutral snow foam I have tried. In my view, if there is no dirt on the car and the panel is hydrophobic there is no benefit to your snow foam dwelling on it anyway.

Another side benefit is that Blizzard actually rinses clear with no trace surfactants left behind.. in most cases you would need a contact wash to remove what Auto Foam or Spritzer leave behind. This is one of the only snow foams I've used where there is literally nothing left behind. 99% of the time you'd be doing the contact wash anyway, but the beading OCD appreciates it :lol:


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> That's a shame... what pH neutral snow foams are you used to using that clean and cling better?
> 
> In my experience even some of the thickest snow foams will not cling to clean paint that is protected by super hydrophobic LSPs. The exception being more powerful snow foams which knock back the hydrophobic properties of certain LSPs meaning that they can't 'bead them off' (e.g. Wax Planet 8 Below when applied to BSD or Polish Angel Rapidwaxx).
> 
> On the other hand, I've always found Blizzard to cling to the dirty parts of the car really well and I find it releases more dirt than any other pH neutral snow foam I have tried. In my view, if there is no dirt on the car and the panel is hydrophobic there is no benefit to your snow foam dwelling on it anyway.
> 
> Another side benefit is that Blizzard actually rinses clear with no trace surfactants left behind.. in most cases you would need a contact wash to remove what Auto Foam or Spritzer leave behind. This is one of the only snow foams I've used where there is literally nothing left behind. 99% of the time you'd be doing the contact wash anyway, but the beading OCD appreciates it


i have used lots of ph snow foams now, tac systems snow foam is probably my favourite. I just haven't got on with blizzard so far,i will try it on a few different cars then make my mind up on it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> i have used lots of ph snow foams now, tac systems snow foam is probably my favourite. I just haven't got on with blizzard so far,i will try it on a few different cars then make my mind up on it
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Funny you should say that... I've tried the TAC Ultra Foam and I found it to be decent in terms of cleaning (not comparable to Blizzard) but I needed a tonne of product which itself is horrible to decant as it's like a gel. It also left a film which masked certain LSPs and after 4 hits actually started to wear down BSD which was surprising. Ended up giving it away to my Dad who has been complaining about the foam consistency ever since hahaha. I think there is a bit of subjective in this detailing malarkey :lol:

If your pressure washer has a high output consider upping the concentration of Blizzard slightly.. I use 100ml to 750ml in a lance and my pressure washer and water flow wouldn't be crazily high by any means.


----------



## pt1

I have never noticed the film left by the tac systems foam,maybe because i always follow with a bucket wash afterwards. I will try some some different ratios with kkd, cheers 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got around to giving my alloys 2x coats of Cancoat, looking forward to a easier life in cleaning these rims now

















On another note I decanted some cancoat into a dropper bottle a few days ago (was testing something else ) checked it today and amazing how the dropper tip has fully cured in a few days! Well seen the dropper bottle isn't airtight










Next up for polishing and coating is the front bumper 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smithyithy

I detailed my key... :lol:

Bought the car last week so being a bit older thought the key and key ring could do with a bit of a clean..

First separated into individual components..










303 Multi-Surface Cleaner and Aerospace Protectant were the products of choice for the plastic items..










MSC was applied to a cotton bud and used to gently agitate any grime on the material without over-saturating and risking liquid damage to the internal electronics..










Comparison to an unused cotton bud, showing the dirt removed..










Aerospace Protectant was then applied to the plastic item, and set aside.

For the metal key, and metal ring, I opted for Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish, again applied by cotton bud..




























I then used the same technique on the main badge, as although it is a metal polish, I think that when used lightly it would offer some mild abrasion to remove some of the dullness on the badge. Before / after...



















For the leather keyring, I went with Gliptone leather cleaner and leather conditioner..










The leather was first cleaned..



















.. wiped clean, and followed by an application of conditioner..










Which was allowed a few minutes to penetrate before being buffed off with a microfibre..










The item definitely looked better afterwards..










Tricky to photograph but here's the finished article awaiting reassembly..



















Really I could've just gave the key a wipe with some antibacterial spray just to make sure it was 'clean' but I figured this would be more amusing :lol:


----------



## scooobydont

It's confirmed, detailers are mental :lol:


----------



## Odysseus

Smithyithy said:


> I detailed my key... :lol:
> 
> Bought the car last week so being a bit older thought the key and key ring could do with a bit of a clean..
> 
> First separated into individual components..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 303 Multi-Surface Cleaner and Aerospace Protectant were the products of choice for the plastic items..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSC was applied to a cotton bud and used to gently agitate any grime on the material without over-saturating and risking liquid damage to the internal electronics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison to an unused cotton bud, showing the dirt removed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerospace Protectant was then applied to the plastic item, and set aside.
> 
> For the metal key, and metal ring, I opted for Auto Finesse Mercury Metal Polish, again applied by cotton bud..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then used the same technique on the main badge, as although it is a metal polish, I think that when used lightly it would offer some mild abrasion to remove some of the dullness on the badge. Before / after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the leather keyring, I went with Gliptone leather cleaner and leather conditioner..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather was first cleaned..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. wiped clean, and followed by an application of conditioner..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was allowed a few minutes to penetrate before being buffed off with a microfibre..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The item definitely looked better afterwards..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tricky to photograph but here's the finished article awaiting reassembly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really I could've just gave the key a wipe with some antibacterial spray just to make sure it was 'clean' but I figured this would be more amusing :lol:


Fantastic! And very good attention to detail.

Next task: Detailing your vice... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyBoi

Cleaned up a mate's car I detailed and coated 1.5 years ago!


----------



## Andyblue

Looking very nice ^^^^^


----------



## Andyblue

Gave the wife car a wash and next-door neighbours for her - used some of my dodo prize and very pleased / impressed with it :thumb:


----------



## JB052

The inside of a T4 camper van, and it is bloody hard work!


----------



## TakDetails

sharrkey said:


> Finally got around to giving my alloys 2x coats of Cancoat, looking forward to a easier life in cleaning these rims now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note I decanted some cancoat into a dropper bottle a few days ago (was testing something else ) checked it today and amazing how the dropper tip has fully cured in a few days! Well seen the dropper bottle isn't airtight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up for polishing and coating is the front bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just faces? 
Will be interesting how this compares to Wowos CS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

TakDetails said:


> Just faces?
> Will be interesting how this compares to Wowos CS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Faces, spokes, inner channel that's a right pita & callipers where all coated twice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Commander2874

sharrkey said:


> Faces, spokes, inner channel that's a right pita & callipers where all coated twice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wheels off? Looking at getting my new calipers powder coated (future proof poor brembo paint) and then coating using Gyeon rim. 
Don't want to waste product so may give my alloys face another layer.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Commander2874 said:


> Wheels off? Looking at getting my new calipers powder coated (future proof poor brembo paint) and then coating using Gyeon rim.
> Don't want to waste product so may give my alloys face another layer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


No wheels still on, used makeup pads for the callipers so I wasn't getting product everywhere squeezing my hand into apply.

Just puts some Cancoat in a plastic beaker to see how quickly it would start to cure, this is after 30mins










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Commander2874

sharrkey said:


> No wheels still on, used makeup pads for the callipers so I wasn't getting product everywhere squeezing my hand into apply.
> 
> Just puts some Cancoat in a plastic beaker to see how quickly it would start to cure, this is after 30mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you. Good advice and will use same method.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Sorting out a few bits in the garage meant the bikes were covered in dust...

Took a quick snap of the Old v New...

20 years of a difference... it's got a bit heavier and slower (just like most of us I'm guessing!) :lol:










:thumb:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Couple of neighbours cars for them. :thumb:


----------



## Muska

Gave the wife's new car it's first proper clean, she even helped!

Polish Angel Silver Alunite suiting this colour and looking great when the sun crept out.


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash then had a go with some dodo juice prizes

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Ceramic coated the summer wheels for my wife's A5. KKD Revolve. Fantastic stuff.























































Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Yesterday, gave a neighbour's car a very quick clean. They just bought it, and the paintwork was in genuinely horrendous condition. The back bumper is beyond repair, and looks to have been painted with a brush.

Anyhoo, I added some gloss, and made it's slightly more presentable.

Cooks





























































































Edit - forgot about this. The remnants of the Rip Curl graphic. This took me 1 hour to remove.....









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Done a good job there Cookies


----------



## Cookies

BrummyPete said:


> Done a good job there Cookies


Thanks mate. It's still far from perfect, and we all know a good photo can make a car look far better than it actually is. But it's a lot cleaner and shinier now lol.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy

Good job indeed, black looks so nice when cleaned and polished :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice job there Cookies, has come up nicely :thumb:


----------



## Chino

Tried out Turlewax's new wax yesterday.

Before, prepped but no LSP:



After:





Lots of gloss!


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good ^^^^

How did you find using it ?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Chino said:


> Tried out Turlewax's new wax yesterday.
> 
> Before, prepped but no LSP:
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of gloss!


Thats a big difference from just a lsp!

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash and lsp top up on mine and the youngest ones cars. So nice to be out in the fresh air and a bit of sunshine on my peanut.






































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

had to quickly wash a load of bird poop off the car this evening before it went dark, after i had parked it under a tree.

Hose pipe and 1 bucket job im afraid, but decided to dig out the AG BSC shampoo - I'd forgotten what a great quick cleaner it is - strong cleaner, low suds and has rinse aid built in so it rinses off very quickly and easily.

Just sloshed it on and wiped very gently with a mitt.

Perfect product for this job 

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed my new car, done 250 miles in 2 days so needed a scrub, washed with reset and a layer of Z2


----------



## TakDetails

Nice upgrade Pete. 
Looking real good.
Isn’t this lower than your last, how are you with this one or is it a compromise you’ll have to take?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

TakDetails said:


> Nice upgrade Pete.
> Looking real good.
> Isn't this lower than your last, how are you with this one or is it a compromise you'll have to take?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers it's a lovely car to drive, it is lower than the crossland but not as low as the civic before that, it is a slight compromise, have gone for auto again to alleviate the strain on my left leg, had it a few days and covered 250 miles and all seems good so far, the seats are mega comfy too


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good Pete :thumb:


----------



## Brocky36

Gave the ClubSport his first clean today after almost 3 weeks of exited, new car fun - I have 1,200 miles clocked already! :driver:

I am quite new to detailing and the car is ceramic coated, so it was only a basic job, but I am learning as I go.

Rinse with Nilfisk C110
Snowfoam with Koch Chemie Gentle Snow Foam & AutoBrite Foam Lance
Rinse
3-bucket contact wash using CarPro Reset shampoo, Microfibre Madness Incredimitt & Incrediflair Wheel Mitt, Wheel Woolies & Envy Detailing brushes
Rinse
Towel-dry using Klin Korea Evo 
Quick Detail using FeynLab Detailer (matches my coating), Costco yellow MF cloths & Klin Korea Zero finishing cloth to buff
Exterior glass clean with AngelWax Vision & In2Detailing Korean Waffle Weave Glass Cloth

I left it quite late in the day and, being somewhat of a detailing newbie, took longer than I thought, so ended up struggling for light and had to streamline my planned regimen on the fly. Ideally I wanted to use my new BLO AIR-S dryer, wanted to AngelWax H2Go the windscreen and wanted to polish up the exhaust tips with Auto Finesse Mercury but, alas, I was beaten by the sands of time.

*Some thoughts...*
The GSF went on well, once I had played around with the nozzle and mixture screw - it wasn't that thick but clung & ran off nice, though I felt it really didn't have the cleaning power. I know the GSF isn't going to have the oomph that other foams have, as the clue is in the name....or maybe it was my mixture screw setting, as I only used just around half of the litre bottle on the whole car. I will give it another go next time and see how it fairs.

On the other hand, I found Reset to be brilliant. Whilst doing my research, I have seen lots of people raving about it and now I know why. It suds up great, it glides the mitt across the paint and the grime that was concerningly left behind after the foam and rinse came away with barely any effort. Very impressed.

The Incredimitt, IncrediFlair Wheel Mitt, Wheel Woolies & Envy brushes all worked great, although getting even the medium Wheel Wooly (small one isn't long enough) into the barrel of the front wheels (18s), past those ClubSport big brakes, was not happening. I will need to see if I can get a thinner brush.

The Klin Korea Evo drying towel. What a bit of kit this is! Using pat-drying on the horizontal surfaces and gentle wiping for the vertical ones, it dried the whole car, no bother, no wringing out, in a few minutes. Highly recommended. Just get one!

FeynLab Detailer. Used it because it's the same brand as my coating. Goes on nice, buffs up nice, adds a nice gloss and it smells great! Applied with Costco specials and buffed off with the Klin Zero, which seems a really nice finishing cloth.

With very little light remaining, I gave the exterior glass a wipe down with AngelWax Vision glass cleaner. To be honest, I probably should've left this, as I was unable to see if there was any streaking, but hey ho, lesson learned. I'm not sure about the cloth. Ok for the first wipes but when flipped over to buff off, it really felt overly grabby. I will give it another go in better conditions and maybe look for a different one to compare it to.

So, as I was out of light, I was unable to get any photos as I needed to pack away my kit (Booooo!) but I will try to grab a few in the morning before I head off to work. All-in-all, I felt I did a decent job but definitely learned some lessons along the way. Hopefully I can improve next time.

I will add some photos tomorrow, if it isn't raining in the morning.


----------



## Brocky36

As promised, a few pics.

I managed to grab a quick couple of shots in the morning and then got a decent one as I came out of the petrol station last night.


----------



## GSVHammer

After owning my Mk3 Mondeo for just short of 15 years and it wanting a bit of work for it's MOT I decided to change the car. After searching for a month looking at Ford Kuga's and KIA Sportage KX-4 I eventually found the right car at the right price.
Picked it up Saturday and have done 200 miles in it so far. I was hoping the weather would be good this weekend so I could polish my new car. Rain is forecast so today was a snowfoam, wash, TW Dry N Shine on the wheels. TAC Systems Shinee Wax on the bodywork. Meg's glass cleaner on the glass.

Should last until I get to do a full detail and polish her.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> After owning my Mk3 Mondeo for just short of 15 years and it wanting a bit of work for it's MOT I decided to change the car. After searching for a month looking at Ford Kuga's and KIA Sportage KX-4 I eventually found the right car at the right price.
> 
> Picked it up Saturday and have done 200 miles in it so far. I was hoping the weather would be good this weekend so I could polish my new car. Rain is forecast so today was a snowfoam, wash, TW Dry N Shine on the wheels. TAC Systems Shinee Wax on the bodywork. Meg's glass cleaner on the glass.
> 
> Should last until I get to do a full detail and polish her.


Noooooo!... Cant believe the mondeo has gone. congratulations on the new car, looks nice, great colour too,that will come up great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Noooooo!... Cant believe the mondeo has gone. congratulations on the new car, looks nice, great colour too,that will come up great
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Got to admit we were sad to see the Mondeo go. Part of the family and a lot of history. I did 94,000 miles in it. Just clocked 140,000 when I sold her. Mechanically sound, drove great. Just starting to rust underneath and needed welded. 
I was thinking it was the start of the end and would probably need more welding next year. Where do you stop spending money? The car was worth nothing to anyone else.

As my dad said "As one door closes an other one opens". Lovely bloke, but terrible cabinet maker

New chapter, new car. I will get round to trying some new waxes :thumb: Loving the new car as it's an automatic, I'm getting lazy in my old age. Very comfortable to drive and has loads of kit in it. We will be doing a few road trips when lockdown ends.:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

New motor looks good GSV, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

New car looks great and I like the colour! :thumb:

Look forward to updates and the full detail. :buffer:

Enjoy. :driver:

Alan W


----------



## Andyblue

Gave car a clean and waxed with Dodo Black Widow


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Noooooo!... Cant believe the mondeo has gone. congratulations on the new car, looks nice, great colour too,that will come up great
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk





Andyblue said:


> New motor looks good GSV, enjoy :thumb:





Alan W said:


> New car looks great and I like the colour! :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to updates and the full detail. :buffer:
> 
> Enjoy. :driver:
> 
> Alan W


Thank you Gentelmen. Roll on the better weather. New car matts and boot liner arrived today, just put them in the car. First job ticked off.


----------



## BillyT

Cookies said:


> Yesterday, gave a neighbour's car a very quick clean. They just bought it, and the paintwork was in genuinely horrendous condition. The back bumper is beyond repair, and looks to have been painted with a brush.
> 
> Anyhoo, I added some gloss, and made it's slightly more presentable.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Edit - forgot about this. The remnants of the Rip Curl graphic. This took me 1 hour to remove.....
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hello mate if your into a few details i have a couple of cars for you


----------



## Commander2874

Washed second time in 3 days after a 300 mile round-trip to Wales.

Carpro reset is such a great shampoo.

Sadly discovered a scratch on the splitter which wasn't there a day earlier.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

From Thursday

Mini JCW

Dodo Juice iFoam, BTBM.
Megs Glass Detailer D120
PERL on tyres & trim
Polish Angel Rapid Waxx to finish


----------



## Andyblue

Rappy said:


> From Thursday
> 
> Mini JCW
> 
> Dodo Juice iFoam, BTBM.
> Megs Glass Detailer D120
> PERL on tyres & trim
> Polish Angel Rapid Waxx to finish


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Got a maintenance wash in today before it rains and gave the interior a quick hoover. Cleaned/topped up the carbon collective platinum glass with some carbon collective clarity, this stuff is really good and boosts the hydrophobicity









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Busy, busy day today

Both in for a deep clean inside and out. 12 hrs none stop :detailer::detailer:

RR Velar

Dodo Juice iFoam, BTBM.
Megs Glass Detailer D120
Surfex-HD 5% interior trim
PERL on tyres & trim
Polish Angel Rapid Waxx to finish


A35

Dodo Juice iFoam, BTBM.
Megs Glass Detailer D120
Surfex- HD 5% Interior trim
PERL on tyres & trim
Polish Angel Rapid Waxx to finish


----------



## Rappy

Andyblue said:


> Looking good :thumb:


Thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## greymda

did a test panel with CarPro Essence and right after finishing it off here comes a light rain.. ffs..


----------



## ludbe

atbalfour said:


> 2nd X5 in a couple of weeks. Don't want to see one in a while, paint is horrible and probably the most tricky I've worked on personally.
> 
> Super soft and sticky as per last weeks but this one was twice as challenging due to the sheer number of RIDs I couldn't rely on a finishing polish to take those out. Paint was trashed, especially the sides, car is far from perfect but a turn around for a one step.
> 
> Ended up using Zvizzer Medium MC3000. Scholl S20, Sonax Ex0406 were just too sticky to wipe off and weren't finishing down anywhere near as well. In all honesty the paint was so sensitive that this job was all about residue control, as a regular wipe off was just trashing the panel.
> 
> Tried a number of things to remedy this, more plush towels (no difference), harder pad to mop up more residue (didn't finish down well enough), ended up stumbling upon an unconventional technique that worked well. After completing a set and before wiping off the compound I blew out the pad 3 spritzes of water and no more product, did another pass and that mopped up maybe 80 percent of the product from the panel into the pad and any that was left was a dream to wipe off with no marring.
> 
> Ended up adding quite a bit of time but a good learning experience for sure
> 
> (Excuse the filthy glass) https://photos.app.goo.gl/UPXG1MLcPcfXarVc7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


i dont want even think what would be paint just after first wash....**** me i am having same issues with 2019 golf gti...


----------



## Commander2874

Bought some new calipers for my FK8 a few months back and hopefully get them fitted this June.

Gave them a clean using koch chemie green star and then panel wiper using Gyeon prep.

Thanks to a mate who gave me some if his Carpro Dlux coating I protected the calipers and should look good for a year.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Wasn't planning on washing car, been bombed all over, bird muck was on roof, bonnet, back windows etc. Was a bit too much to jusify just some onr and being slightly dirty would look a little odd. Went and ended up doing the lot.

AF Snowfoam, Rinse
Adams Blue Car shampoo (first use and seems good though a lance :thumb
Dried with a bit of C2V3 as a drying aid to boost protection a little.
Tyres - Megs Hotshine.
Hoover out
Glass - Angel Wax Vision


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed and 2nd coat of Zaino Z2, really nice stuff to use, can easily go around the car and then some before buffing


----------



## garethp

looking good. Out of interest, what was used on the mats?



Christian6984 said:


> Wasn't planning on washing car, been bombed all over, bird muck was on roof, bonnet, back windows etc. Was a bit too much to jusify just some onr and being slightly dirty would look a little odd. Went and ended up doing the lot.
> 
> AF Snowfoam, Rinse
> Adams Blue Car shampoo (first use and seems good though a lance :thumb
> Dried with a bit of C2V3 as a drying aid to boost protection a little.
> Tyres - Megs Hotshine.
> Hoover out
> Glass - Angel Wax Vision


----------



## Christian6984

garethp said:


> looking good. Out of interest, what was used on the mats?


They were dirty, scrubbed with Surfex and rinsed, while still wet used a little Autosmart Finish and when dried off buffed the excess off with an old MF Towel.


----------



## idrobbo

Washed the car last Saturday. Birds did this on it this morning, so much it had to be done again - grrr!


Restored


----------



## Lexus-is250

To keep my myself busy I did a maintenance wash on mine followed by a coat of Dodo juice white diamond.

Daughters fiesta got a wash, clay mitt and a coat of Mitchell and king wax.
























Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

1st proper wash after coating the roof with cancoat a few weeks back
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

how do you find cancoat? any good?


----------



## bellguy

Looks terrific :thumb:
Trying to make out what the turquoise spot is and can't figure it out, not the sun as that's showing through some cloud.


----------



## sharrkey

greymda said:


> how do you find cancoat? any good?


Very very easy to apply and beading is awesome, looking forward to polishing more panels and getting it on the rest of the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Looks terrific :thumb:
> 
> Trying to make out what the turquoise spot is and can't figure it out, not the sun as that's showing through some cloud.


Probably a reflection from sun on back camera, or where I live is the UFO capital for most sightings so maybe giving me the dots up lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> where I live is the UFO capital for most sightings so maybe giving me the dots up lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That will be it then :lol:


----------



## sharrkey

Amount of time I spend on the cars the neighbours already think there's something strange about me lol But I have been here for 15yrs and never give a rats ass what anyone thinks

Flake pop is something else  this the boot lid with cancoat & a little Wulfinte, hopefully the image shows









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

WOW, looks like a photograph of the stars at night through a telescope :thumb:
Can coat you say


----------



## Rappy

bellguy said:


> WOW, looks like a photograph of the stars at night through a telescope :thumb:
> Can coat you say


Both Cancoat and PA :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> WOW, looks like a photograph of the stars at night through a telescope :thumb:
> 
> Can coat you say












That's the roof polished with S40 and cancoat applied 2 weeks ago, hopefully the picture clarity is ok 

Still deciding on what topper, Zirkon, high gloss , cosmic or Wulfinte, or might just wait till Gyeon Q2 wax is here and enjoy the super tight cancoat beading till then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Gave the engine bay a little clean today.









Nothing to fancy. Bilt Hamber Surfex at 1:10. Agitated with a Valet Pro soft chemical resistant brush. Removed with damp MF clothes. Dressed with Autoglym Vinyl Rubber Dressing. 
Underside of bonnet cleaned the same way then dressed with Chemical Guys Wash and Wax.

Looks a bit more presentable.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Odysseus

First time using the DA I bought myself for Christmas, with Meguiars ultimate compound.

I exhausted myself doing both cars so no polish or wax applied yet, just a bit of QD to look nice.


















































































Some days I wish I just had something little like a MX5 to detail. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

work in progress on my daily. due to lack of time, one panel a day.


----------



## sharrkey

Re Polished the bonnet and wings ready for cancoat tomorrow, think it came up well 
















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

nice!

you’ll be applying outside?


----------



## sharrkey

greymda said:


> nice!
> 
> you'll be applying outside?


Yeh weather to be good the next few days so will get a couple of coats on tomorrow and then decide if I'll need to put Cure on to protect overnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

keep posting as i will be applying CanCoat hopefully soon enough so any advice will
be appreciated!


----------



## bellguy

Picture clarity is great, such an amazing finish.
Paint gauge will arrive next week so a second round of polishing and I might try Cancoat myself, your car looks totally stunning :thumb:


----------



## bellguy

greymda said:


> work in progress on my daily. due to lack of time, one panel a day.


Terrific finish indeed.


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Picture clarity is great, such an amazing finish.
> 
> Paint gauge will arrive next week so a second round of polishing and I might try Cancoat myself, your car looks totally stunning :thumb:


Cheers  have to say polishing the wings gave me more of a wow than the bonnet, must be the curves of the arches that give the effect. For a novice I'm well happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> Cheers  have to say polishing the wings gave me more of a wow than the bonnet, must be the curves of the arches that give the effect. For a novice I'm well happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


And so you should be.

Yes the flared arches show off the shine very well, my 440i does the same even though my rear arches not as pronounced as your M2s are.


----------



## greymda

bellguy said:


> Terrific finish indeed.


thanks! done 2 doors, a fender and the hood.
so much work to do... but well, small steps!


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> And so you should be.
> 
> Yes the flared arches show off the shine very well, my 440i does the same even though my rear arches not as pronounced as your M2s are.


Taking my time doing panels by panels, rear/side arch has ppf fitted so will need to be careful when polishing near it.










Front wings where a little easier to do than I originally thought, so has given me some more confidence in doing the doors and rear arch now, but the panel by panel ensures I'm not rushing ans can take time to get right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

by the way, after you're done with a panel, are you applying some sort of protection or leave as is?


----------



## sharrkey

greymda said:


> by the way, after you're done with a panel, are you applying some sort of protection or leave as is?


I polished with Carpro essence so it leaves a nano coating behind, will be putting cancoat on tomorrow. 
Tbh I was going to polish with s40 but weather is better Friday/sat so more ideal for apply cancoat, was just bored and looking for something to do today lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> Taking my time doing panels by panels, rear/side arch has ppf fitted so will need to be careful when polishing near it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front wings where a little easier to do than I originally thought, so has given me some more confidence in doing the doors and rear arch now, but the panel by panel ensures I'm not rushing ans can take time to get right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ah yes, I see the ppf about halfway up the panel and curving downwards towards the door 
What's the reason to be careful near the ppf, is it from catching it or leaving a residue you might not be able to completely remove.
Curious as not dealt with ppf


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Ah yes, I see the ppf about halfway up the panel and curving downwards towards the door
> What's the reason to be careful near the ppf, is it from catching it or leaving a residue you might not be able to completely remove.
> Curious as not dealt with ppf


Yeh worried about catching and polish residue might be difficult to remove at edges, I had planned to tape the edges off and maybe avoid polishing the ppf as I'm unsure if you actually can?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> Yeh worried about catching and polish residue might be difficult to remove at edges, I had planned to tape the edges off and maybe avoid polishing the ppf as I'm unsure if you actually can?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sounds like a good plan, I think I myself would mask off about half an inch around it, machine polish it then remove tape and buff it then, not worth the risk of lifting an edge for the sake of a few mm.


----------



## sharrkey

Had a change of mind and applied AngelWax Enigma Titanium as I've had it lying since last year, nice and easy to apply and remove 

Will top it with cancoat lol






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## muzzer

Decided to "wash" the Sportage today and re apply some Black Widow wax and after a bit of messing about, i was left with this on the bonnet










The weird shape in the reflection is my hat reflecting off the crease line on the bonnet.


----------



## sharrkey

Few better pics I've just taken, still not 100% happy as there's still a few very very faint scratches, but with my novice experience I'll just accept lol

Black cars heh who'd have em






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

Looks pretty damn fine to me, like you I have a few very fine scratches in my clear coat, can’t see them most of the time as it depends on how the light hits the panel involved, now I know some I have now I didn’t after my first machine polish so it’s inevitable we will get some marring due to many things I suppose, even folks walking past with a handbag/ shopping bag just brushing the clear will leave micro scratches that most folks will not see, but because we do what we do they stand out to us grrrrr.
Next is the question how many times do you want to machine polish your clear to get rid of these almost imperceptible scratches?
Think to a point we have to accept on a car used on a fairly regular basis we will get this happening, doesn’t help though :wall:
Not crazy about the idea of fillers in products but realistically it’s the only way on a weekly driver you can keep it looking as perfect as possible.
I might be wrong.


----------



## sharrkey

After this I'll probably only polish once a year if needed and I know I'm never going to get or maintain perfect paint as normal washing will inflict damage no matter how careful I am, as for fillers yeh that's why I've been enjoying using PA Wulfinte as it will mask to a certain level.

Kamikaze overcoat has some filling capabilities and if applied with DA your supposedly supposed to get better results, and from personal experience kamikaze topped with PA looks fantastic 

I've been so used to paying a professional to apply ceramic coatings to me last few cars, but decided this time I'll buy the polisher and do the work myself and can also maintain whilst at it, so I'm just wanting to polish to the best of My abilities and seal in with a coating then I can play around with toppers, as I am a topper Whore lol

Ultimately I'm enjoying the maintenance and it's not a chore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Lovely sunny day today so thought id spend some time outside with the motor. Gave the wheels, wheel arches, tyres and calipers a good clean today, used m&k citrus prewash and Detailed online elite shampoo with various brushes then gyeon tyre cleaner on the tyres
I got some carpro reset the other day so was keen to use that and see how it compared to my current fav shampoos








It was really nice to use, definitely deserves it great reputation 
I got some soft99 king of gloss the other day too so wanted to try that out so went round the full car(except the spoiler which has black widow on) with m&k pure,pre wax cleaner, that stuff is brilliant, so easy to use. I then applied king of gloss to 2 or 3 panels at a time before buffing off.stinks, like toilet cleaner but spreads beautifully and removes equally well, even with some of panels being on the warm side,in the sun








King of gloss definitely lives up to its name, seemed to have a darkening effect on the paint








Gave the engine bay a quick clean up to using m&k citrus then dressed with carpro perl









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Convinced the gloss  is improving on this coating or I'm just getting better at taking pictures lol

Better stop whoring this thread with my pictures 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

lol

applied cancoat?


----------



## sharrkey

greymda said:


> lol
> 
> applied cancoat?


No ended up applying AngelWax Enigma titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> After this I'll probably only polish once a year if needed and I know I'm never going to get or maintain perfect paint as normal washing will inflict damage no matter how careful I am, as for fillers yeh that's why I've been enjoying using PA Wulfinte as it will mask to a certain level.
> 
> Ultimately I'm enjoying the maintenance and it's not a chore
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agree with the above for sure, and no, it's not a chore at all.


----------



## bellguy

Washed mine again today and tried the Polish Angel Gold Zircon, the flake pop is stupid  low res photo's as for some reason my pics are huge if not.





PA collection slowly growing and i have to say i am well and truly hooked, Blue Zilion is for my daughters Toyota but i tried it on my black car.


----------



## Steveom2

Agree they make fantastic products 👍


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Stripped the Wowo's Crystal Sealant off the wife's car (used Garage Therapy Zero - shifted it for fun), polished and applied Carpro Lite. That'll do for another year. 
Beer earned. 🍺


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Washed mine again today and tried the Polish Angel Gold Zircon, the flake pop is stupid  low res photo's as for some reason my pics are huge if not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA collection slowly growing and i have to say i am well and truly hooked, Blue Zilion is for my daughters Toyota but i tried it on my black car.


I'm saving mine for the summer  Black Sapphire has some tremendous flake Pop when you catch the panel right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soul boy 68

GeeWhizRS said:


> Stripped the Wowo's Crystal Sealant off the wife's car (used Garage Therapy Zero - shifted it for fun), polished and applied Carpro Lite. That'll do for another year.
> Beer earned. 🍺


Looks great, how long did it take you to complete ?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Nothing today but tomorrow I’ll give my M2 Competition it’s spring detail which is full Decon wash followed by wax and ceramic coatings on the plastic trim. Weather is looking cool and cloudy over my neck of the woods, perfect for detailing duties.:detailer:


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> I'm saving mine for the summer  Black Sapphire has some tremendous flake Pop when you catch the panel right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just thought in would give it a go lol, plenty left, and yes it's amazing how much flake is in there as on a dull day it's hard to see any from certain angles.

Found on the PA spray heads if you open the nozzle about an 8th of a turn and squeeze the trigger hard you can get a nice fine mist out of the bottle and onto your applicator or panel whichever you prefer


----------



## 350Chris

3 day job on this to have a bash at my first ceramic coating with Angelwax Enigma Legacy


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks great, how long did it take you to complete ?


Thanks. Started at 10am, finished about 4pm. Short break for the obligatory bacon and egg. 😬


----------



## bellguy

GeeWhizRS said:


> Stripped the Wowo's Crystal Sealant off the wife's car (used Garage Therapy Zero - shifted it for fun), polished and applied Carpro Lite. That'll do for another year.
> Beer earned. 🍺


Great job, that pops in the sun too :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

bellguy said:


> Great job, that pops in the sun too :thumb:


Rear shot (through the living room window, hence reflection). I do like Carpro Lite. :thumb:


----------



## bellguy

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

GeeWhizRS said:


> Thanks. Started at 10am, finished about 4pm. Short break for the obligatory bacon and egg. 😬


Sounds about right for a full detail, I usually take around six hours also. Minus the bacon and eggs :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

GeeWhizRS said:


> Stripped the Wowo's Crystal Sealant off the wife's car (used Garage Therapy Zero - shifted it for fun), polished and applied Carpro Lite. That'll do for another year.
> Beer earned.


Looking good buddy and really liking the colour, suits it nicely :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sounds about right for a full detail, I usually take around six hours also. Minus the bacon and eggs :lol:


I thought I'd played a blinder in getting the wife to do the wipe off of the carpro lite.... she came outside when required, I applied the first patch and said to wipe it off with the first MF and then buff off with the second. She looked at me, looked at the car, looked at me and said 'what am I looking at?' I took the MF off her and said never mind babe. She smiled and took the dog out for a walk. 🤔


----------



## idrobbo

I decided I "had" to remove the sahara dust off my car, so quick foam (BH mixed with Detailed Online Lava Snowfoam), rinse, shampoo (BH mixed with some AG shampoo), rinse then final rinse with filtered water. I'm holding off doing a full job on it for some warmer weather to appear.

Then decided I should do her car (not quite as bad as mine for some reason, maybe better protected more recently with Gtechniq EasyCoat), same as above.

Then daughter turned up with contents of a gulls inside emptied on her car so gave that a going over as well, though finished hers with TurtleWax Dry & Shine.

Although the sun was out it was quite cold, so that will do for now. Sorry, no pics.


----------



## SystemClenz

idrobbo said:


> I decided I "had" to remove the sahara dust off my car, so quick foam (BH mixed with Detailed Online Lava Snowfoam), rinse, shampoo (BH mixed with some AG shampoo), rinse then final rinse with filtered water. I'm holding off doing a full job on it for some warmer weather to appear.
> 
> Then decided I should do her car (not quite as bad as mine for some reason, maybe better protected more recently with Gtechniq EasyCoat), same as above.
> 
> Then daughter turned up with contents of a gulls inside emptied on her car so gave that a going over as well, though finished hers with TurtleWax Dry & Shine.
> 
> Although the sun was out it was quite cold, so that will do for now. Sorry, no pics.


It certainly made a mess didn't it! My car doesn't look too bad  but everyone else's looked a mess!

I've recently put ppf on the front end of my car and Gtechniq Easycoat on the rest, I hope to get some spare time to finish my car and get some Crystal Serum Ultra on it :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

idrobbo said:


> I decided I "had" to remove the sahara dust off my car, so quick foam (BH mixed with Detailed Online Lava Snowfoam), rinse, shampoo (BH mixed with some AG shampoo), rinse then final rinse with filtered water. I'm holding off doing a full job on it for some warmer weather to appear.
> 
> Then decided I should do her car (not quite as bad as mine for some reason, maybe better protected more recently with Gtechniq EasyCoat), same as above.
> 
> Then daughter turned up with contents of a gulls inside emptied on her car so gave that a going over as well, though finished hers with TurtleWax Dry & Shine.
> 
> Although the sun was out it was quite cold, so that will do for now. Sorry, no pics.


I prefer a full detail in cooler/colder weather. Nice cool panels to work on with no fear of products drying off on warm/hot panels.


----------



## idrobbo

SystemClenz said:


> It certainly made a mess didn't it! My car doesn't look too bad  but everyone else's looked a mess!
> 
> I've recently put ppf on the front end of my car and Gtechniq Easycoat on the rest, I hope to get some spare time to finish my car and get some Crystal Serum Ultra on it :thumb:


Thanks Matt, her car is the red Ecoboost you did a winter protection on December 2019, which now has the easyCoat on it. I need some more so will be contacting you once we're released more. Stay safe.


----------



## SystemClenz

idrobbo said:


> Thanks Matt, her car is the red Ecoboost you did a winter protection on December 2019, which now has the easyCoat on it. I need some more so will be contacting you once we're released more. Stay safe.


Stunning :thumb:

We have both the full kit and refill bottles in stock, get in touch when you're planning to visit us and we'll put one aside for you


----------



## idrobbo

Soul boy 68 said:


> I prefer a full detail in cooler/colder weather. Nice cool panels to work on with no fear of products drying off on warm/hot panels.


Yes I would keep it out of the sun, fortunately my drive is between 2 houses so keeps it in the shade, but the wind was hwling down today with a keen edge to it so didn't want to stay out too long, for some reason this year I've felt the cold more - must be getting old. 

I can also do the final stages after the wash in the garage if necessary, just got to swap the cars around and get my garage queen (Jaguar XK8) out.


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car a clean up today, interior and exterior.it hasnt been cleaned for a few month so was pretty dirty. A product that impressed today was m&k citrus which i used around the car, diluted around 9:1.the wheels and tyres were filthy








M&k citrus applied via a sprayer 








I left it for a few minutes then PW'd off. Brilliant results, next to nothing left on the alloys or tyres, neither of which had any lsp on








Used citrus around the rest of the car followed by detailed online elite shampoo. After rising it was nice to see the gtechniq g5 still performing well, must of applied that 6 month ago, still beading







 used infinity wax qd as a drying aid, topped the car with some m&k seal v2,left a nice glossy finish then topped the tyres with some m&k tyre.. End results

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

^^^^^ looking good :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Always nice to see a pooch looking after his/her pal pt1. 👌


----------



## Commander2874

Car is coated with Gyeon mohs and cancoat pro.
Washed using Carpro reset and still beading well 4 months on.






























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

GeeWhizRS said:


> Always nice to see a pooch looking after his/her pal pt1.


He loves just sitting watching, gets upset if i leave him inside ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

Gave the alfa a wash and quick wipe down with ODK QD to get rid of yet more chuffing seagull **** If I'm honest I don't use a QD much but I did like this one :thumb:


----------



## bellguy

pt1 said:


> He loves just sitting watching, gets upset if i leave him inside ha
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You did a great job and have a lovely dog :thumb:


----------



## Commander2874

macca666 said:


> Gave the alfa a wash and quick wipe down with ODK QD to get rid of yet more chuffing seagull **** If I'm honest I don't use a QD much but I did like this one :thumb:


Such a nice car. Quadrafoglia?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

I gave my father-in-laws Hyundai Santa Fe a going over today in belated repayment for all his help this time last year when I was laid up with covid. 
Despite being over 70 and shielding he fetched my 3 lots of presciptions which I feel saved my life. He also did some shopping for us at this time. As you can imagine, I'm eternally grateful to him.
Car was snow foamed, washed 2bm of course, decon, clayed, hand polished for clarity not correction and topped with Megs liquid wax.
Tyres dressed, leather cleaned with Dr leather, exterior trim dressed and exhaust tips polished.
All worth it for his reaction when picking it up.
I've never seen so much tar on one car!


----------



## roscopervis

So not so much today but this week. Started off popping down to see by buddy at his detailing unit for a catch up and to discuss doing a cool and big test on my daily driver with a number of products, including 3 different wheel coatings, a few different paint coatings, sealants and waxes. Ended up agreeing to helping him there on my week off and not doing any of my test!

Started off with finishing off this BMW, can't take much credit for this.









Spent a lot more time doing a correction and coating on a Mercedes SLK. Another black car and not in great shape.


















Whilst doing the decon, this car was a classic example of having many, many layers of protection product(s) on it that was apparent in dulling the finish of the car, making it a pain to wash and holding onto lots of contamination, killing water behaviour.










Quite an annoying car to correct as it had lots of swirls, but also lots of deeper rids. The swirls came out easily, but the rids were much harder, even with Zvizzer 4000 Heavy Cut using a wool pad on a Flex rotary. The question comes - how far do you go? The car had generous levels of paint on some parts, but not others. Sometimes, you have to not chase everything and explain to the client what you have done and why.


























































Exterior products used -
Wash and decon from Autoglym's trade line, clay was AM Details.
Compound was Zvizzer Heavy Cut 4000, used with a variety of pads and machines - A Rupes LH15III with a Zvizzer purple microfibre pad, a new Zvizzer 3" interface pad with a Vertool forced rotation polisher and a 1" Zvizzer microfibre pad on a Liquid Elements A1000v3.

They were all used to refine using mostly Menzerna 3500 on a Zvizzer green foam pad.

The car was coated with Feynlab Ceramic V2 on the paint, KKD Revolve on the satin wheels (no real gloss added), Feynlab Trim coating, tyre coating and glass coatings also.

I love detailing, but I'll keep it as a hobby, though it really is useful keeping sharp in a busy unit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

Nice work, almost makes me want a black car next. Almost!


----------



## macca666

Commander2874 said:


> Such a nice car. Quadrafoglia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Cheers mate but I wish....It is coming up for 2 year though and I'm making enquiries about the quad but think it'll be just out my price range just now 

It's the Veloce Ti which had extra spec from the quad but externally an easy tell is the quad has bonnet vents along with front wing vents and the cloverleaf on both wings :thumb:


----------



## greymda

none. two days in a row raining...


----------



## Cookies

Yesterday. Quick wash, and top up with the last drop of my Orchard Autocare Perfection.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Cookies said:


> Yesterday. Quick wash, and top up with the last drop of my Orchard Autocare Perfection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Can't beat the satisfaction of using up the last drop of product.
Having umpteen half full bottles on the shelf for years is more the norm on here:lol:


----------



## Cookies

HEADPHONES said:


> Can't beat the satisfaction of using up the last drop of product.
> 
> Having umpteen half full bottles on the shelf for years is more the norm on here


It's somewhat of a mixed emotion tbh. The company doesn't make it any more, and it's easily the best QD I've ever used.

Anyhoo, cleaned mrs Cooks' A5 today. I think it looks so much better than my BM.

Cooks

















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Did the Suzuki yesterday and finished it off with carpro elixir.

Did the focus today, used Korrosol then adams strip wash, polished the bonnet with bilt hamber cleanser polish. Then went over the whole car with polish angle rapidwax which I bought last year but haven't used yet. What an exceptionally nice product!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666

HEADPHONES said:


> Can't beat the satisfaction of using up the last drop of product.
> Having umpteen half full bottles on the shelf for years is more the norm on here:lol:


I was actually just talking bout that yesterday. I'd text rojer386 to let him know I'd finished 2 bottles one a shampoo and snowfoam and I was dead excited :lol::lol:


----------



## Galley

Both cars done today.

Maintenance wash on the Honda.

A more thorough one on the Kia. 
(Always amazes me the amount of crud you get out of wheel arches)


----------



## HEADPHONES

Gave wife's Mini a wash.
Then a quick coat of Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax.
Autoglym Tyre gel.
Done.
Just noticed I STILL HAVEN'T REMOVED THE TAX DISC 
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

macca666 said:


> I was actually just talking bout that yesterday. I'd text rojer386 to let him know I'd finished 2 bottles one a shampoo and snowfoam and I was dead excited :lol::lol:


I still have some of the products you gave me when I first started this malarkey, only trouble is I cannot find them for all the other products bought since! :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

My car's had a wash and rinse down with Turtlewax Dry and Shine too now









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Was sunny again today so couldn't resist,had to do a bit of detailing.i used gtechniq w4 citrus foam, car wasn't really dirty, just dusty so hard to judge it. I used reset shampoo again, again very nice to use. I had a look around the garage and decided to give tac systems shinee wax a run out, i haven't really got on with this in the past so thought i would give it another go. I think i used it as more of a qd in the past, where in reality its a quick wax, this time i spread over the panel, gave it 10 seconds or so then buffed. Left a nice slick finish but i think there is much nicer products to use, got to be very careful with this or it can leave smearing 








Decided to give all the door shuts a clean, after washing i used af tripple then topped with shinee wax again. Came up nice









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy

HEADPHONES said:


> My car's had a wash and rinse down with Turtlewax Dry and Shine too now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Nice, mine was identical and loved it, sold it to a 350Z forum member then went for a black 370Z, used to go to some 350z meets, was fun.


----------



## HEADPHONES

pt1 said:


> Was sunny again today so couldn't resist,had to do a bit of detailing.i used gtechniq w4 citrus foam, car wasn't really dirty, just dusty so hard to judge it. I used reset shampoo again, again very nice to use. I had a look around the garage and decided to give tac systems shinee wax a run out, i haven't really got on with this in the past so thought i would give it another go. I think i used it as more of a qd in the past, where in reality its a quick wax, this time i spread over the panel, gave it 10 seconds or so then buffed. Left a nice slick finish but i think there is much nicer products to use, got to be very careful with this or it can leave smearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Those reflections:argie:


----------



## bluechimp

garage_dweller said:


> Did the Suzuki yesterday and finished it off with carpro elixir.
> 
> Did the focus today, used Korrosol then adams strip wash, polished the bonnet with bilt hamber cleanser polish. Then went over the whole car with polish angle rapidwax which I bought last year but haven't used yet. What an exceptionally nice product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This looks great, what did you use on the black trims?



HEADPHONES said:


> My car's had a wash and rinse down with Turtlewax Dry and Shine too now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Who that really pops, and I bet the exhaust does too :lol:


----------



## garage_dweller

bluechimp said:


> This looks great, what did you use on the black trims?
> 
> Who that really pops, and I bet the exhaust does too :lol:


Thanks very much. PERL on the trims, adams vrt on the tyres

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

so wanted today to continue polishing panel-a-day, prior coating my daily.
aaand, snow in april. mkay..


----------



## minimadmotorman

What started out as a quick maintenance wash became a bit of a marathon job today as when I was washing the car I spotted that it was covered in tiny tar spots up both sides and all over the wheels.

So ended up being foam, 2 bucket wash, wheel clean, tar remover all car & wheels, Dodo Juice fallout remover over paint, BH auto wheel on the wheels, clayed, foamed & re-washed, wheels quickly sealed with Dodo Juice Future Armour, quick SRP hand polish, waxed with Turtle Wax 75th anniversary wax.


----------



## Brocky36

Full detail today - inside & out.

Being only a month old, the inside only needed a hoover. I did the interior glass with AngelWax Vision as I could see where the dealer had used a manky rag to do the windscreen before me  and did the interior plastics with Auto Finesse Spritz to get rid of some light dust, fingerprints and to add a bit of UV protection.

Exterior was fairly dirty - not so much on the front half but was especially filthy up the rear bumper and hatch - the Golf really seems to get extra dirty back there - and so got a full maintenance wash. I also got to use some new kit that I picked up this week:-

*-* MTM Hydro 22.2 Foam Lance
*-* Direct Hoses Quick-Release Short Trigger with 10m replacement hose

*Method*

*-* Rinse
*-* Koch Chemie Gentle Snow Foam & MTM Hydro 22.2 Foam Lance
*-* Wheel clean using separate wheel bucket, CarPro Reset shampoo, Microfibre Madness Incrediflair Wheel Mitt, Wheel Woolies & Envy Detailing brushes
*-* Rinse
*-* 2-bucket contact wash using CarPro Reset shampoo, Microfibre Madness Incredimitt & Envy Detailing brushes
*- *Rinse
*- *Towel-dry using Klin Korea Evo
*-* Blow dry of panel gaps and other water traps with BLO AIR-S dryer & MF cloth
*-* Quick Detail using FeynLab Detailer (matches my coating), Costco yellow MF cloths & Klin Korea Zero finishing cloth to buff
*-* Exterior glass clean with AngelWax Vision & In2Detailing Korean Waffle Weave Glass Cloth

*Some thoughts...*

Still feeling my way round this detailing thing and learning as I go. After leaving my last wash too late in the day, ending up losing light and having to drop steps from my method on the fly, I made sure to start earlier this time. The weather was perfect, if a little cold, and I remembered to put on my splash-proof pants and jacket this time. Definitely need to get some better suited footwear, though.

First up, the Short Trigger and 10m replacement hose set I got from Direct Hoses is an utter game-changer! My standard Nilfisk lance and 4m hose set has been chucked in the shed and I don't think it will see daylight for a long time. The 10m hose allows me to get round the whole car without having to reposition the pressure washer, plus it doesn't get twisted up anywhere near as easily, thanks to its construction and the swivel on the short trigger - though I definitely need to pick up some of those 'hose roller' thingymajigs that go underneath your tyres to stop the hose from snagging as you manoeuvre round the car. Quick-release is heaven and being able to quickly twist the nozzle to get the best angle for each panel is so handy. If you're debating getting one of these quick-release short triggers, just do it!

Last time around, I struggled a bit with the foam step - having too thin foam for my liking (which I thought was partly down to the Koch Chemie GSF) and ending up with over half my mixture left. This time was a completely different story, using the MTM Hydro 22.2 instead of the AutoBrite lance - which has now joined the Nilfisk lance & hose in the shed - and having swapped to the smaller orifice - which I figured was the right thing to do, as I am only using a Nilfisk C110 - and I was getting some crazy-thick foam. So much so, that I had to back off the mixture screw quite a bit, due to it burning through mixture way too fast. The MTM Hydro cannon is a brilliant bit of kit, though it's quite pricy and I am sure some will say "X foam cannon is just as good at half the price". That said, if it lasts me a couple of years, I will definitely feel that I have got my money's worth, as it is great at its job. Pretty sure I have found the sweet spot with regards to getting the right foam consistency now, although, I am still not seeing great results from the GSF with regards to cleaning power. I know that it's not supposed to be the best at breaking down traffic film and the like, due to being gentle, but I was expecting a little more than I am getting. I am thinking I should add a couple of cap-fulls of Koch Chemie Green Star to the mix to give it a bit of extra bite, but I am not sure if that will affect my ceramic coating. Suggestions and advice welcome.

Contact wash. Incredimitt & Reset. Brilliant! Job done. Enough said.

Drying off with the Klin Evo is a dream and I finally got to use the BLO AIR-S dryer to dry out the water traps, mopping up with a MF as I went. Although I am sure it _could_ be used for a complete dry on a ceramic coated car, I feel that it would take too much time and so I don't think I will ever use it to do so, as it's just so much quicker using the towel on the panels and then following up with the dryer. Maybe once I have become a bit quicker in completing my regimen, I will give it a go. One thing I did notice is that the Golf 8 seems to trap quite a bit of water in the rear door shuts and it pours out when the door is opened. I will need to remember this when drying off next time, as I only found out when I opened to door to drop my window during the glass-cleaning step.

Quick Detailing - Using FeynLab QD as it is the same brand as my coating. It seems to be good stuff and it smells amazing but I will need to pick some more up soon. I am down to around 2/3 of a bottle after only two washes. Maybe I am using too much? Not sure. It's not easy to tell with a white car. I am doing 2-3 squirts per panel with 2-3 on each half of the bonnet, the same on the roof and 2 squirts on the spoiler. I wipe on evenly and then immediately buff with a separate finishing cloth.

Whilst going round with the QD, I noticed I am getting some tar spots here and there. I found around 8-10 in total at various locations. Maybe the next wash or the one after will need a decontamination phase, though I will need to look into how best to do this whilst not messing with the ceramic coat. I have some Tardis, some Iron-X, some ValetPro Bilberry wheel cleaner as well as some CarPro Reload to use as a topper, so I will see where we're at, next wash.

Finally, I wanted to treat the tyres to a going over with TufShine Tyre Appearance Kit and wanted to dress the exterior plastics to some AngelWax Enigma Corona but, by the time I had done the exterior glass with AngelWax Vision (which went better than doing it in failing light last time), it had started to lightly hail/sleet (crazy weather at the moment!) and I was informed that a Domino's was on the way, so I decided to leave it until the next one and set to cleaning and packing up my kit.

All-in-all, I feel like I was more efficient than my last wash - helped greatly by the quick-release trigger & longer hose, despite doing interior and using the blower as well - so I feel like I am making progress and learning more as I go. I definitely need to get the hose roller guide wotsits and I reckon I need to get a decent kneeling mat as well. I am 42 and these things aren't as bearable as they once would've been!

Due to the looming Domino's, I again forgot to grab some pictures! :lol: I will try to get some tomorrow and will post them up.

As said earlier, any tips, tricks, advice or suggestions are very much welcome! Thanks for reading and I hope my documenting my foray into detailing helps someone out in some way.

See you next time!


----------



## sharrkey

1st Clean after applying AngelWax Enigma on bonnet and boot lid 




















































Just waiting on NV Nova Lustre & Jet arriving before topping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roscopervis

Brocky36 said:


> Full detail today - inside & out.
> 
> Washy wash wash
> 
> See you next time!


Pretty thorough, but with your queries what Feynlab coating are you using?

Ceramic coatings can deal with tar removers periodically and they can even be used to chemically decon and rejuvenate them after a while. Even so, it's not something you want to be using frequently all over the car. As such, I would advise dealing with the tar you find topically with a microfibre that has some tar remover on it. Just remove each dot. After 6 months or so you can spray the fallout remover along the sides of the car to see how bad it is. Again, no need to overdo it.

The coating will also be resilient to Green Star at a reasonable dilution though remember, if you're contact washing, what you're really trying to do is get rid of the bits that will potentially cause scratching. You'll struggle to get traffic film off even using the strongest pre wash so as long as you've removed the loose dirt and bits that can cause marring at the contact stage, use that logic at the prewash ready for the contact wash. Even get a spare bottle for the snowfoam and put a shampoo mixture in there so after you've rinsed off the snowfoam mix, put the shampoo bottle on and spray on the shampoo to add more lubrication to that in your bucket.

CarPro Reload is similar to Feynlab QD. It is meant to be a durable sealant, but it doesn't last well and needs to be updated by CarPro. Feynlab's QD will offer similar benefits. You are using too much though! To make it last longer you can spray it into your drying towel and use it as a drying aid. You don't need to use it every wash, but if you do, putting it on the towel, then the towel will transfer it to the car, plus add lubrication to prevent swirls. One spray max per big panel then, but you will have enough on the towel by the time you've done the flat surfaces.

Use the blower in the door shut areas opened when you're drying. Same for boot/bonnet.


----------



## bellguy

Full detail on my daughters Yaris, she has only had it 2 weeks, 2018 with just 12K miles and bought from RRG Toyota.

All the usual plus a one step paint correction as it had many many swirls on every panel when the light caught it just so, came out just fine and she is happy  8 hours of graft but worth it to make her happy.


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good - hope your daughter was happy with it :thumb:


----------



## bellguy

Andyblue said:


> Looking good - hope your daughter was happy with it :thumb:


She was over the moon Andy thanks
LSP is PA Blue Xilion, very nice to use but wear gloves or you get Smurfed :lol:.


----------



## Andyblue

bellguy said:


> She was over the moon Andy thanks
> LSP is PA Blue Xilion, very nice to use but wear gloves or you get Smurfed :lol:.


Oh very nice, really has come up well :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Looking great bellguy :thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Have to ask... did you forget the tyres :lol:


----------



## bellguy

Rappy said:


> Have to ask... did you forget the tyres :lol:


 no I didn't forget but ran out of time, she works for me in the garage office and needed it for an appointment so the tyres did not get a look in lol
Will do those tomorrow for her, I have some black Perl to use, se how it goes.


----------



## Rappy

bellguy said:


> no I didn't forget but ran out of time, she works for me in the garage office and needed it for an appointment so the tyres did not get a look in lol
> Will do those tomorrow for her, I have some black Perl to use, se how it goes.


Good, good 

Have to ask... how did you find PA Blue Xilion?


----------



## bellguy

Rappy said:


> Good, good
> 
> Have to ask... how did you find PA Blue Xilion?


The blue Xilion is nice to use but will definitely make you blue if you don't wear gloves and it is difficult to remove too lol
I used it on the black top as well to see how it looks, it definitely makes the metallic blue pop there is no doubt about it and the black looked to show different colours in the flake.
Very happy with the use of it as all PA products I have used.


----------



## bellguy

Today was fun NOT lol, started to do my own car and it started snowing, sod it just carried on and got it done :lol: the pump sprayer is really good, pumped until pressure valve popped and it did the whole car and still showed half the pressure left on the gauge on the handle, very pleased with it.
Touched in a couple of stone chips on the bonnet, will do them properly once the weather improves so i can't see them at all.

Time i had finished the pre wash and wash, been in workshop for a few mins it was covered in snowy slush so jetted it off again and whizzed it into workshop to dry and coat with Wulfenite., ready to get it mucky again tomorrow i suppose :lol:


----------



## Brocky36

roscopervis said:


> Pretty thorough, but with your queries what Feynlab coating are you using?


Thanks for taking the time, Rosco.

I am pretty sure it's FeynLab Lite but it could possibly be V2. I would be more inclined to go with Lite, though.



roscopervis said:


> Ceramic coatings can deal with tar removers periodically and they can even be used to chemically decon and rejuvenate them after a while. Even so, it's not something you want to be using frequently all over the car. As such, I would advise dealing with the tar you find topically with a microfibre that has some tar remover on it. Just remove each dot. After 6 months or so you can spray the fallout remover along the sides of the car to see how bad it is. Again, no need to overdo it.


Sounds good. I did have a sense that doing a decon routine after only 2 months may not be the best idea but didn't think to just go at individual spots. Thanks for the tip.



roscopervis said:


> The coating will also be resilient to Green Star at a reasonable dilution though remember, if you're contact washing, what you're really trying to do is get rid of the bits that will potentially cause scratching. You'll struggle to get traffic film off even using the strongest pre wash so as long as you've removed the loose dirt and bits that can cause marring at the contact stage, use that logic at the prewash ready for the contact wash. Even get a spare bottle for the snowfoam and put a shampoo mixture in there so after you've rinsed off the snowfoam mix, put the shampoo bottle on and spray on the shampoo to add more lubrication to that in your bucket.


Ok, so I have slightly unreasonable expectations of the foam in the sense that I was hoping to see it cut through the film a bit more? So, as long as I am getting the chunky stuff off with it, it's all good. I never thought to spray on a shampoo mix, to be honest. I may try that....although, I guess I will go through Reset a fair bit quicker doing so. I will try it next time and see how it goes.



roscopervis said:


> CarPro Reload is similar to Feynlab QD. It is meant to be a durable sealant, but it doesn't last well and needs to be updated by CarPro. Feynlab's QD will offer similar benefits. You are using too much though! To make it last longer you can spray it into your drying towel and use it as a drying aid. You don't need to use it every wash, but if you do, putting it on the towel, then the towel will transfer it to the car, plus add lubrication to prevent swirls. One spray max per big panel then, but you will have enough on the towel by the time you've done the flat surfaces.


I got Reload to only use as part of my decon routine. So you think it's not really going to offer anything more than just using the FeynLab QD as per my normal maintenance routine, then?

Using the QD during the drying phase would definitely streamline my routine and save me time but, does that not then ruin the drying towel by making it hydrophobic? Also, if using as a drying aid, should I still follow up with a finishing cloth buff? I currently apply QD with Costco Yellow MF and then buff with a Klin Finishing cloth.



roscopervis said:


> Use the blower in the door shut areas opened when you're drying. Same for boot/bonnet.


Yes, a pro newbie mistake right there!! :lol: Lesson definitely learned.

Again, thanks for taking the time, Rosco. It's definitely appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis

Brocky36 said:


> Again, thanks for taking the time, Rosco. It's definitely appreciated. :thumb:


Thanks and no problem. Ceramic Lite is a 12-18 month product, Ceramic V2 is a 3 year + product so quite different. They both have similar initial characteristics but V2 has a much higher solids level to give it the extra durability. Lite doesn't have the long term chemical resistance of the higher solids coating.

With the shampoo mix, get yourself a cheaper shampoo that is just there for the lubrication and a bit of foam. Keep Reset for the bucket and use something cheap but good and wax/polymer free in the Lance. This is where CarChem's sales comes in handy and you can pick up a litre (or more if you want) of 1900:1 Shampoo for what amounts to pennies a wash. Even EZ's permanent sale is good to get a shampoo.

Reload is one of CarPro's spray sealants. They have a few others which I think are better. It doesn't live up to their promises of relentless beading or whatever they say. It is good as a coating raincoat to help it cure, but that's about it. Feynlab's QD will do very similar. As you have Reload, you may as well use it and give it a go, but don't expect months from it. Have fun learning from the products that you have.

It will absorb into the towel you're using, yes. You have 2 options. 1st is to use a sacrificial towel, 2nd is to immediately get that drying towel (and any other applicators you may have used that would have hydrophobic chemicals on them) into a bucket of APC mix to essentially not let the QD or whatever cure/stick into the towel before you stick it in the washing machine. The second towel to buff is still good practice.


----------



## Dizeee

Received my new shampoo in the post, after reading the shampoo thread elsewhere on here. Gave the car a quick maintenance wash today before driving into work.

Very syrupy and gloopy, nice to mix with water and produces lovely smelling and abundant suds. Rinse off was nice, the DSW on the car allowed the usual beading and ease of drying.

A great shampoo if anyone is looking for a new one.


----------



## sharrkey

Polished the Pyramid Car Care Glass Ceramic off the windscreen as I was less than impressed and replaced with AngelWax H2Go































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Commander2874

Finally used my di vessel and all I can think of is why I didn't buy one earlier.
0ppm reading compared to my water supply reading of 145ppm.

No more waterspots! Due to a bit of sunlight I did use a drying towel for the nearside but left the rest as it was .

The vessel was used for the final rinse only.

For the wash I used my fav shampoo carpro reset and also used Gyeon cure to keep my coating spruced up.
























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

got a call from my dad that a chap didn’t keep his lane and he went thru my dads left wing and door. hopefully it was less tragic than on the phone. 
some APC, then some clay, some hand polish with meguais ultimate compound and it’s better. these days will do a full paint enhancement and it should be solved altogether.


----------



## Andyblue

Nicely done, good to hear it wasn’t as bad as first thought :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Well done 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

greymda said:


> got a call from my dad that a chap didn't keep his lane and he went thru my dads left wing and door. hopefully it was less tragic than on the phone.
> some APC, then some clay, some hand polish with meguais ultimate compound and it's better. these days will do a full paint enhancement and it should be solved altogether.


Megs UC is fantastic. Great result :thumb:


----------



## percymon

My other half picked up a Fiat 500 yesterday, private buy so of course no prep of any sort!

Going to be a project for a few weeks, but gave the fluids a check over today and whilst in there I couldn't resist getting the brushes out for a bit of a tidy up. I'll give it a more thorough clean when warmer weather arrives, but for now it's a bit more presentable when you open the bonnet..

Before..





After..


----------



## SunnyBoi

Polished up a friend's recent acquisition. The bonnet had a 6 year old PPF in bad shape. Polished that too and made it look good

Part of it polished but you can see how bad it was before










Almost there










Rest of the paint was in bad shape too












http://imgur.com/aBgrwjM


End result :


----------



## percymon

Nice 50:50 !


----------



## percymon

I told my other half I wasn't going hell for leather cleaning her newly acquired 500. Jobs for today were cleaning the steering wheel , you get a lovely Abarth wheel in the S spec.

Before - not super shiny but the red stitching was dirtier then the photos suggest..



After



Fixed the broken petrol cap tether by using a length of heat shrink - free fix, even better given that Fiat ask you to buy the whole cap n tether as one unit.

Gear lever gaiter removed , cleaned and refitted

With the sun out and a mild day I took pity on it and gave it a wash...

Pre-wash with bilt hamber auto foam
Rinse
Two bucket wash
Rinse
Korrosol iron removal
Wash / rinse
G&T tar revmoval
Wash / rinse
Fine clay bar all over - tailgate was really covered in something, was like sandpaper but all smooth now
Wash / rinse

Wheels with Korrosol, rinse, wash, rinse



Door shuts and petrol cap recess washed and rinsed

Exhaust trim cleaned, and polished - don't think it had ever been done before !

Dry using Sonax BSD as a temporary protection

So much for a quiet day, not rushing lol!

Looks better for a deep clean, but sadly I took no photos :wall::wall:

Tomorrow some of the service parts should start arriving , which hopefully will keep me away from the rotary for a week or two :lol::lol:


----------



## bellguy

Service including plug change on my BMW 440I yesterday evening and will do an engine bay detail later today

Service time, a fair bit has to be removed to access the rear 2 of the 6 plugs, lot of covers, strut brace, sound deadening moulded foam pad and rubber seals etc grrrrr.










clean engine bay this evening


----------



## percymon

More cleaning on the 500. Took the rear lights out, cleaned up the filthy recesses, de-cobwebbed the light units and swapped the flaking indicator bulbs for some silvered chrome items..





Angelwax H2Go , two coats to all external glass

Replaced the front and rear wipers, Bosch all round, are twin on the front and a conventional blade on the rear

Carpet mats went through the washing machine, dripped dried in a few hours.

All interior plastics cleaned with antibacterial APC , then treated with CarChem Clean & Protect

Seats wiped down with weak APC, very little dirt on them

Interior hoovered out and the mats refitted once dried.

A load of service parts have started arriving, more to come before it gets a full service.


----------



## Andyblue

Just finished doing a mates car for him, full deep clean, sealed, trims treated, glass sealed etc, 4.5 hrs. Car looks very good and he is very happy indeed :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Gave the wife's car a quick snow foam with Adam's Mega Foam, well impressed with the amount of dirt it removed plus added bonus is that it's safe to use in the sun  (not that we get much in Scotland lol )

Hopefully you can see the difference before and after, car was only foamed then rinsed

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenan

Seagulls battered both cars today, so tried bug remover instead of th normal APC etc. Worked really well, then rinsed down with my DI for a touchless removal. When the cars dry tomorrow will double check but seems to have removed it all.

Th seagulls are meeting on my roof so need a quick easy way to do it, might look into a shotgun licence 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash and some waxing today 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

‘Detailing’ being a very loose description?

I’ve recently bought a used Octavia, which is in ‘as new’ condition overall, but I noticed under the wheel arches had road dirt...

So out came the power washer, and now they are clean as well.

While I was at it I gave the JZR’s exposed suspension and (motorcycle) engine a good spray with Surfex HD, power washing it off.

I didn’t want Mrs B to see all the residue on the drive, so that had to be washed off as well.

Funny how one thing leads to another...


----------



## Coatings

Couple days actually.

*Wash:* Griots Brilliant shine rinseless LATA apc on black trim

*Decon:* BlackFire Iron Remover and griots BS synthetic clay and mothers yellow OTC clay.

*Polish:* Griots Correcting cream and G15

*Prep:* BLackFire paint prep.

*Coating* One coat Tac Systems Moonlight, One coat Adam's graphene spray coating...... Cerakote TrimCoat on trim.

And my thumb for posterity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Rupes White Pads with Uno Pure. Finished with Carpro Lite. That'll do for another year. 😁


----------



## greymda

did another video of the process, as last year?


----------



## GeeWhizRS

greymda said:


> did another video of the process, as last year?


I hadn't planned on doing but I can always grab the footage off the cctv and do a time lapse short video if you are interested. Won't take long.


----------



## greymda

yeah, it would be nice. i personally enjoy those type of videos!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

greymda said:


> yeah, it would be nice. i personally enjoy those type of videos!


My internet was down until 11:30am so I've only got footage halfway through the polishing. I'll do you an unlisted video of what I can tomorrow.


----------



## pt1

GeeWhizRS said:


> Rupes White Pads with Uno Pure. Finished with Carpro Lite. That'll do for another year.


Looks good  you seem to like carpro lite. Is it ok using it outside?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

It’s a huge bottle and I’m only half way through (and that’s with giving some away). It’ll probably go off before I use it up. 
No issue with using it outside unless it gets rained on immediately after application. If rain is expected you put a detailer on like bsd to prevent waterspots. No rain today so no need. 
It’s only on the lower door panels and roof that last year’s application was slowing. Once this bottle is done I’ll be happy to buy another.


----------



## Alan W

That's looking very shiny Mr. WhizRS and looks great! :thumb:

I guess I'll need to give in and try these new Rupes products. :lol:

Alan W

P.S. He didn't give some Lite away - he sold it!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

You paid for the bottle and post, not the product. 🥳


----------



## Alan W

GeeWhizRS said:


> You paid for the bottle and post, not the product. 🥳


I know I did, it was just a joke! :wave:

Alan W


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Don't drink it all at once. 😉


----------



## greymda

ahah, put me i. line when you have extra next time, lol


----------



## percymon

A little more work on the 500, some pretty minor jobs really..

Replaced the blackened number plate bulbs
Replaced a body grommet that takes one of the n7mber plate fixing screws
Started on the stone chips- filled the chips on the front wings with colour, may add the clear tomorrow, but plenty more to colour in first on the bonnet


----------



## PaulyG78

Finally finished the Jag. Lots of correction carried out, meguiars DA compound, UC and Sonax perfect finish. Sealed with Jescar Powerlock plus before Collinite 845.
















https://ibb.co/1mFCfCL


----------



## percymon

Not sure it's detailing but with the size of my hands and a toy sized car any job is a fmrustrating, stressful job..

Swapped the front indicator bulbs for silvered versions..
Before..


After..


Vacuumed two dead spiders out the unit while I was in there.

Changed the pollen filter, lol what a job that was! I suspect the old one was the original factory item because no sane person would tackle the job ..


----------



## Cuffy

Quick maintenance wash to rid the Saharan dust from a few weeks ago. Topped off with a carplan super gloss, I know this isn't everyone cup of tea but it provides a good gloss on my a5

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68

Gave my M2 it's maintenance wash, products used were

Wheels. GT one wheel
Body work. Bilt Hamber auto foam
Shampoo. Car chem
Dry down 
Applied Meguires last touch detailer


----------



## TakDetails

Soul boy 68 said:


> View attachment 60781
> 
> 
> Gave my M2 it's maintenance wash, products used were
> 
> Wheels. GT one wheel
> Body work. Bilt Hamber auto foam
> Shampoo. Car chem
> Dry down
> Applied Meguires last touch detailer


That looks really cool. Have you got a clearer pic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

well, stared polishing my CTT for CanCoat coating, but after a couple of panels a call from my parents changed plan. i MUST come clean their car as my mother cannot be seen in such a messy car (my dad has a medical condition for a while so can't take care of the car). okay...
packed the stuff and off i went...

condition of the car:




































i chose a neutral snow foam, 
then Koch Chemie MagicNanoShampoo with 2 bucket method,
then as drying aid Sonax BSD.
tyre dressing with some Mafra stuff, forgot CarPro PERL at home, d'oh..

not the best transformation, but from a quick cleanse it's okay and most important mother is extremly happy














































hopefully tomorrow will continue work on my car, lol


----------



## Soul boy 68

TakDetails said:


> That looks really cool. Have you got a clearer pic?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was taken from my iPhone fella, I'll need to use my proper Cannon camera I have then I'll have to upload it via Imgur. Bit of a faff that's why I used my phone as it was quicker.


----------



## bellguy

Did maintenance wash and a coat of PA Gold Zircon, have to say not much difference to rapidwaxx, not a bad thing as rapidwaxx is excellent.
Jacked car up to rotate wheels while i did the tyres and wheels


----------



## Rappy

bellguy said:


> Did maintenance wash and a coat of PA Gold Zircon, have to say not much difference to rapidwaxx, not a bad thing as rapidwaxx is excellent.
> Jacked car up to rotate wheels while i did the tyres and wheels


Looking great. Really love PA products :thumb::thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Polished both driver doors/ rear arches @ skirts with S40 & Spider Neo then 2 coats Gyeon Cancoat.

Only panels left to be properly protected is front and rear bumper, but I did apply IGl premier to the front bumper to try out.













































































Well happy with the progress so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

Looks totally stunning, great job :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

Looks fantastic - super reflections :thumb:


----------



## James_R

Got the Clio all ship shape ready for using a bit more now the weather is a bit better


IMG_4384 by *JMR*, on Flickr


IMG_4381 by *JMR*, on Flickr


----------



## Andyblue

James_R said:


> Got the Clio all ship shape ready for using a bit more now the weather is a bit better
> 
> 
> IMG_4384 by *JMR*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4381 by *JMR*, on Flickr


Stunning colour, really do like it :thumb:


----------



## James_R

Andyblue said:


> Stunning colour, really do like it :thumb:


Thank you mate.
My mrs said she would NEVER have a yellow car and we went to BTCC @ Rockingham and she saw this Clio on the Renault stand and thought it looked amazing. She said what colour's that I love it?

I said (quite cool and like I've been trying to tell her how nice this colour is)

"that...is liquid yellow..." 
Same night got home and she's on Auto Trader looking for Liquid Yellow Clios.

She found this one I had a 3hr journey on the train to pick it up from a Renault main dealer at Morecambe. :lol:

Had it 3.5 yr now


----------



## Andyblue

Yes, think that shows that you really need to see the colour in person, rafter than on a magazine or internet, as they don’t always do it justice !


----------



## sharrkey

James_R said:


> Got the Clio all ship shape ready for using a bit more now the weather is a bit better
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4384 by *JMR*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4381 by *JMR*, on Flickr


Fantastic car and stunning colour in the flesh  I had one many many years ago as a demo when working in the motor trade, from what I can remember the paint option cost was about £1800 at the time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Fantastic car and stunning colour in the flesh  I had one many many years ago as a demo when working in the motor trade, from what I can remember the paint option cost was about £1800 at the time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I used to love a clio, had a 1.8 16v,a 172 and 172 cup.brilliant handling cars.moved over to honda after them with a few civic type r's

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

That Clio is looking ace, love the colour, looks ace in the flesh.


----------



## HEADPHONES

James_R said:


> "that...is liquid yellow..."
> Same night got home and she's on Auto Trader looking for Liquid Yellow Clios.
> 
> She found this one I had a 3hr journey on the train to pick it up from a Renault main dealer at Morecambe. :lol:
> 
> Had it 3.5 yr now


Liquid yellow looks EVEN BETTER at night.
Best yellow I've ever seen.
Even trumps BMW Phoenix Yellow


----------



## GSVHammer

Had a busy day today with maintenance washing. First up was my sons Mercedes. Covered in dust and bird muck. It needs a light machine polish but a wash will do for today.









After that I gave my Sportage a wash. It was lightly covered in dust. It's had a few washes this week as I've slowly been polishing a few panels when I've had time over the last week. I've got both sides done, just the front and rear to do.










Went in for lunch and to watch the Grand Prix. This evening gave the wife's car a wash. It also needs a full detail. Need to finish the Sportage first.










That's it for today. Hopefully get a bit more of the Sportage done tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Berlingo van, new to me. I have already, washed, decon and clayed. Meg UC and 3" yellow rupes working a treat!














































Still quite a way to go!


----------



## James_R

pt1 said:


> I used to love a clio, had a 1.8 16v,a 172 and 172 cup.brilliant handling cars.moved over to honda after them with a few civic type r's


I had a 172, EP3 Type R, 182 Cup, FN2 Type R :thumb:


----------



## greymda

a bit of snow foaming.
used SmartOpen Eco Safe foam and, being super gentle, added 20ml of Koch Chemie Green Star (GS) to help with the dirt.


----------



## Derek Mc

No pics but on Saturday I cleaned and then put Wowo's Crystal sealant on the rims of the BMW. I find that it lasts about 6 months having taken it through the winter by last month it was all but gone from salt, rain. Scottish winter crap, and snows.


----------



## Jonnybbad

A quick 3 hour clean









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave50

Quick maintenance wash trying out 2 drying aids.








[/URL][/IMG]

Dave


----------



## sharrkey

Got around to apply NV lustre and Jet to the bonnet and wings yesterday, lustre was very very easy to apply and left fantastic slickness, jet was a little harder to remove, here's a few beading shots for those interested.












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

some beading from Gyeon CanCoat here:


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash on a family friends car. The last time it was washed was November last year when I spent time on it.








































































Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

greymda said:


> some beading from Gyeon CanCoat here:


Awesome stuff isn't it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

sharrkey said:


> Awesome stuff isn't it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


you know, i have mixed feelings about it.

the reflection i got from CarPro Essence were better than after i applied CanCoat over it. although water behavior is superior for the CanCoat.

next time, i will try applying CQuartz Lite if i find a smaller bottle (maybe a group buy, lol)


----------



## pt1

Maintenance onr wash today followed by a quick decon and da polish of the rear bumper and boot lid using shinemate and menzerna products. The rear bumper had a few scratches from the dogs jumping in and out the boot...even though i cover the bumper when they get in and out  anyway,after polishing i topped the boot lid and bumper with in2detailing ceramic crystal wax which was kindly lent to me by gsvhammer . I found it Really nice to use, easy on, easy off and has a rep for being hydrophobic and durable,kind of wax that makes you think, why do i buy expensive waxes 

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Maintenance onr wash today followed by a quick decon and da polish of the rear bumper and boot lid using shinemate and menzerna products. The rear bumper had a few scratches from the dogs jumping in and out the boot...even though i cover the bumper when they get in and out  anyway,after polishing i topped the boot lid and bumper with in2detailing ceramic crystal wax which was kindly lent to me by gsvhammer . I found it Really nice to use, easy on, easy off and has a rep for being hydrophobic and durable,kind of wax that makes you think, why do i buy expensive waxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Ended up getting a folding ramp to get my two hounds in and out the car as they are getting older

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Ended up getting a folding ramp to get my two hounds in and out the car as they are getting older
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Good idea, i sometimes just pick them up, not ideal when they are wet though ha

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

those pets.. so i just ceramic coated my car couple of days ago. and today my car scratched 2 doors of because he's seeing 'himself' in the reflections thinking it's another cat!

my god... but what you can do...


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Cut it's nails until they bleed.


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Good idea, i sometimes just pick them up, not ideal when they are wet though ha
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I have a metal bumper protector on mine so that takes the strain. I gave up trying to lift 40 odd kilo of soaking dog into the car.
















Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

GeeWhizRS said:


> Cut it's nails until they bleed.


Tried that already 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

greymda said:


> those pets.. so i just ceramic coated my car couple of days ago. and today my car scratched 2 doors of because he's seeing 'himself' in the reflections thinking it's another cat!
> 
> my god... but what you can do...


You couldn't make it up, that's when you know the gloss is good!


----------



## percymon

Carried on with the 500, already detox'd n clayed a week ago.

Quick wash
Wet sanded the stone chips I'd been filling last weekend ; will need another attempt in the summer but looking at 50+ white chips on the bonnet was going to need intervention



White paint spot removal from rear bumper with 5000 wet n dry
Two stage polish - Menzerna 2200, followed by 3800
Wash and ipa wipe down

Italian brand , red paint so only one choice of lsp ...


----------



## cptzippy

Did my first two bucket wash in ages so I could apply Raggtop.


----------



## greymda

applied some Gyeon CanCoat on my exhaust pipes


----------



## Rappy

911 Maintenance wash & topped with Megs Xpress Wax & followed up with Megs Last Touch.. Pics to follow.......


----------



## Rappy

More pics.

The cars paint thickness was checked to see how much paint I have to play with. 
It ranged from 220 microns to 5000 microns in the drivers side door jams. OEM paint is roof, passengers door & rear boot only.

Basically, I have 5 test spots when I get this one back for a 3 stage paint correction.


----------



## sharrkey

Nova Lustre & Jet on rear bumper, this stuff is amazing after it's cured for a while.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Nova Lustre & Jet on rear bumper, this stuff is amazing after it's cured for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Similar to PA products?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Similar to PA products?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Gloss & beading is fantastic and yes similar to PA but removal maybe a little more work. 
But I'm looking for a more durable lsp so wanted to try these out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Nova Lustre & Jet on rear bumper, this stuff is amazing after it's cured for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking fantanstic :thumb::thumb:

Very impressed with depth & gloss.

Need to depleat my PA products first :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Alan W

sharrkey said:


> Nova Lustre & Jet on rear bumper, this stuff is amazing after it's cured for a while.


Looks very nice sharrkey. :thumb:

Can't wait for these to land over here! 

Alan W


----------



## sharrkey

Alan W said:


> Looks very nice sharrkey. :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait for these to land over here!
> 
> Alan W


Have to say I'm well impressed so far so will be purely down to durability now, wanting to apply less lsp' now going forward!

I see Nv back instock with some of their products in USA, namely Boost! Was tempted to buy but will hold off till in2Detailing have in stock, need something to feed my whore topper fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67

Finally got around to using my Wolfgang Fuzion wax and I must say, like many have said before, this wax is an absolute dream to use.
Thin layer, spreads for miles, panel at a time and wiped off with a quality edgless MF with ease.
The easiest wax I've ever removed, sooooo easy.

Rubbish pics from my cheapo works Samsung and the pics don't do the gloss and wetness any justice imo. Excuse the tyres and arches, don't judge! We'd been out for lunch then I took the pics and we live on a building site so they get dirty as soon as it leaves the garage.
BTW, this Sealey stool I managed to pick up for £20 from FB Marketplace last year simply glides around my garage. Great bit of kit for an old boy like me!!


----------



## Kenan

My driver's door got scratched by my sister in law's dog trying to say hello to me in the driver seat . . 

So full decon of the door which showed it was only light scratching to the clearcoat. 2 passes with the DA later and I had a scratch free door and relieved sister in law. Chucked so Fireball Fusion Wax on, oh how I like this Wax. Now just waiting for my Polishee Angel RappidWaxx to arrive and I wash the rest of the car. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

*WOWO's Crystal Sealant first use!*

Not today but last week I managed to give all four wheels of the 308 a deep clean (BHAF, BHAWheel, tar remover, clay and BH cleanser fluid), then applied Wowo's crystal sealant. Everyone seems to give it rave reviews and I figured it would be a nice improvement on the FK1000P I normally use. I noticed a few light marks in the clear of the wheels but it was so faint I figured the priority was getting the wheel protected. I'll come back later and solve the marks. The WWCS was easy to apply which was great. It's warm and dry here in France right now so each wheel got a few hours to cure in the garage before going back on the car. It could be weeks now until they encounter any real rainfall...

Today I applied WWCS to all the non-swept glass of the 308 but this time I got a little caught out by the application process and it wasn't quite as easy as the wheels. It was warmer than when I did the wheels and although the car was in the shade, it was only just in shade by the end and was still outside on the drive. I did the wheels in the garage.

This time i really had to do just one piece of glass at a time and have the applicator in one hand and the buffing cloth in the other. It was much harder to buff off this time but still by no means impossible, just noticable effort.

The aim now is to start doing one panel every day or so with a full decon, light compound and then seal with WWCS (I'm incredibly time-poor these days). Hopefully in the space of a month I'll have the entire car polished and covered in WWCS. With any luck I'll see 6-8 months of usable protection from the WWCS and perhaps top it all up just before winter. I did consider putting WetCoat over the top of the WWCS once done but I figured that'd be a waste of the benefits of WWCS maybe...


----------



## Kenan

Recived a bottle of Polish Angel RappidWaxx and wanted to try it out as I haven't used any of their products before. Went with Wax Planet Eight Below sonwfoam to get the Sahara sand off, followed by a 2 bucket wash with Adams Shampoo and then towel dryed. I was going to use a paint cleaner but was running out of time so I jumped straight into applying the RappidWaxx. Went on real easy and looks great in person, I feel myself falling down another rabbit hole . . .

https://youtube.com/shorts/ltFjeX_9zCQ?feature=share


----------



## cptzippy

Applied Gyeon Q2 Trim to all the plastic trim on my MINI.


----------



## Christian6984

cptzippy said:


> Applied Gyeon Q2 Trim to all the plastic trim on my MINI.


I used it a few years on a Mini and gave a good darkening effect even considering the car was brand new.


----------



## bluechimp

I think I’m sold on Q2 Trim, it looks great. Any special prep before hand like an IPA wipedown?


----------



## cptzippy

bluechimp said:


> I think I'm sold on Q2 Trim, it looks great. Any special prep before hand like an IPA wipedown?


Not much. I can't remember for sure but I think they said degrease then ipa then apply. I used Power Clean then Griot's panel wipe and it went on easy. My MINI is an '08 so the trim was in good shape but hardly new.


----------



## marcusp13

After collecting a 2015 Mazda 6 a couple of weeks ago I finally had some time yesterday to tackle:

Steering wheel - this was very shiny, so gave it a good wipe down with some warm water, then worked with some AG leather cleaner to bring back to close to new condition

Door and boot joints - cleaned down with some APC, wiped and given a couple of coats of megs ceramic wax

Front Seats - similar story to the steering wheel, very shiny so wiped down with warm water then worked with AG leather cleaner agitated with a leather brush and a detailing brush for the nooks and crannies

Today the rear seats and interior leather trim will be tackled with the same method as above

Still need to protect the leather but waiting to pick up something for this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

marcusp13 said:


> After collecting a 2015 Mazda 6 a couple of weeks ago I finally had some time yesterday to tackle:
> 
> Steering wheel - this was very shiny, so gave it a good wipe down with some warm water, then worked with some AG leather cleaner to bring back to close to new condition
> 
> Door and boot joints - cleaned down with some APC, wiped and given a couple of coats of megs ceramic wax
> 
> Front Seats - similar story to the steering wheel, very shiny so wiped down with warm water then worked with AG leather cleaner agitated with a leather brush and a detailing brush for the nooks and crannies
> 
> Today the rear seats and interior leather trim will be tackled with the same method as above
> 
> Still need to protect the leather but waiting to pick up something for this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love my 6. What colour and speed did you go for?

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

Lexus-is250 said:


> Love my 6. What colour and speed did you go for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I've liked them since I had one as a hire care a few years ago.

I went for the skyactiv-d auto 175 sport nav in reflex blue, colour was kind of determined by what was available to me but very chuffed with it


----------



## Lexus-is250

marcusp13 said:


> I've liked them since I had one as a hire care a few years ago.
> 
> I went for the skyactiv-d auto 175 sport nav in reflex blue, colour was kind of determined by what was available to me but very chuffed with it


I have the same spec but in white. Keep an eye on the oil levels and if your not doing many miles I'd advise 6 monthly oil changes.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

Lexus-is250 said:


> I have the same spec but in white. Keep an eye on the oil levels and if your not doing many miles I'd advise 6 monthly oil changes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Great thank you I will keep an eye on the levels. It'll be doing around 12000 miles a year with the work commute


----------



## Lexus-is250

marcusp13 said:


> Great thank you I will keep an eye on the levels. It'll be doing around 12000 miles a year with the work commute


Pm me if you need any advise with it and what to look out for.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

Lexus-is250 said:


> Pm me if you need any advise with it and what to look out for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Thank you, really appreciate it. I'm sure I'll have a couple of questions along the way


----------



## AndyN01

Hi all.

Gave my Rover 75 tourer's wheels a clean with Car Chem's Iron DeTox.










Nowhere near as bad as I thought they'd be :thumb: 

Andy.


----------



## Andyblue

AndyN01 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Gave my Rover 75 tourer's wheels a clean with Car Chem's Iron DeTox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowhere near as bad as I thought they'd be :thumb:
> 
> Andy.


Looks to work well :thumb:


----------



## marcusp13

I gave the seats a once over with AG Leather Cleaner


----------



## greymda

cleaned my daily, first time without a QD as drying aid. to be honest, i don't like this way so will use home-made Elixir next time.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash on mine and the two girls cars. All of them covered in dried filthy that we've had lately. Finished all of them with Infinity wax rapid detailer, must say it's very impressive stuff.

































































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash today and had a play with PA high gloss. I have used g techniq w4 snow foam a few times now and im impressed with it, good cleaning and ok on the lsp. Onto high gloss, very nice product, so easy to use. Looks to leave a slightly different finish to rapidwaxx and black wulfenite, more of a glassy finish compared to the more rich carnauba look of the other two. A trend i have noticed with pa products is, the more expensive the nicer/easier it is to use.all very easy though.i think they all look just slightly different too








Managed to catch the light just right with this pic

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cptzippy

Waterless wash on my son’s Honda. Added Griot’s 3in1 Ceramic to it. Was going to polish and clay but it felt and looked pretty smooth and I’ve got my wife’s huge SUV to do as well, adding a coating.


----------



## bluechimp

Lexus-is250 said:


> Maintenance wash on mine and the two girls cars. All of them covered in dried filthy that we've had lately. Finished all of them with Infinity wax rapid detailer, must say it's very impressive stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I'm hearing alot about Infinity Wax's rapid detailer, what makes it so good?

Done a great job on those cars bud, it's amazing how dirty the rain is at the minute.


----------



## bluechimp

marcusp13 said:


> I gave the seats a once over with AG Leather Cleaner


Wow, that's a good 50/50, how old are the seats/car? I like the look of the finish it has left.


----------



## marcusp13

bluechimp said:


> Wow, that's a good 50/50, how old are the seats/car? I like the look of the finish it has left.


Thanks. The car is 6 years old now and I've had it a couple of weeks, can't be sure the leather has ever been looked after as it's a similar story through the car. I'm going to go through again today and give the seats, wheel and leather trim another going over as I'm still not satisfied. I'll post the results of that a bit later on too.


----------



## marcusp13

Quick job done this morning. A going over of the other half's steering wheel:

Before:










After:










Need a couple more passes and a coat of conditioner which I need to buy today as I am clean out


----------



## SunnyBoi

So last year I went all in into detailing my engine bay and ended up with this






Washed the engine bay today to check on the progress after a year

All I used was the leftover wash water with sonax gloss shampoo, alongwith a small wash mitt into all nooks and crannies










Rinse it off










Lovely beads everywhere, even on the exhaust heatsheild!










This part gets hit the most, all the water from the body mixed with dirt always runs and collects on this spot. Looks pretty much the same even after a year



















Coating is still intact on rubber hoses!



















Dried up with a waffle weave towel










Rest of the car is looking good too










Here's an after video. The light is not as good as the first video however it looks very similar!


----------



## greymda

gave my parents' Yeti a seasonal enhancement, using 3D HD SPEED AIO. amazing stuff, can work in direct sunlight. all the car (except roof) done in 1.5 hours:


----------



## Bellaciao

Look at this before, what's the protection like and would you be better to panel then put a lsp of your choice on?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

Bellaciao said:


> Look at this before, what's the protection like and would you be better to panel then put a lsp of your choice on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


all the beauty of SPEED is...speed, technically speaking. i usually don't top it rightaway, the next wash session, say next weekend, will be topped with a QD as drying aid, as it's a black car and such we avoid any water marks and this drying aid is used every wash.
hope this answers your question. if not or anything else, fire it up


----------



## Cookies

Last wash for this one today before it heads off to a new home.

I'm more than a wee bit sad. Although, it means car shopping.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Cookies said:


> Last wash for this one today before it heads off to a new home.
> 
> I'm more than a wee bit sad. Although, it means car shopping.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ooooooh, I do love a bit of car shopping Niall.

What are you perusing?


----------



## Cookies

nbray67 said:


> Ooooooh, I do love a bit of car shopping Niall.
> 
> What are you perusing?


More than likely a new model 3 series, mate. Haven't seen much else that tickles my fancy tbh.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

3 Series is looking great Cooks, shame to see it go. Look forward to seeing your new one


----------



## Cookies

bluechimp said:


> 3 Series is looking great Cooks, shame to see it go. Look forward to seeing your new one


Cheers buddy, I was genuinely sad to see it go, but the new owner seemed flippin delighted lol.

Will see what's out there......

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

bluechimp said:


> I'm hearing alot about Infinity Wax's rapid detailer, what makes it so good?
> 
> Done a great job on those cars bud, it's amazing how dirty the rain is at the minute.


Its the first time I'd used it. Not been a qd fan before but I have a few. Just a really nice glossy finish and it seems to just melt into the paint. Perfect for the summer.

Trouble is I mess about with lsp's all the time but it's good to try different things.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Caved and put some PA high gloss on the bonnet, not diggin the Nova Jet or Lustre myself as it's just not giving me the self cleaning I need from a Lsp, shame as I've nearly 2 full bottles 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

Stunning look :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Knew you wouldn't be able to resist skarrkey 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W

A nice relaxing morning spent washing the TT today. 

Alan W


----------



## 350Chris

Just a little bit different this weekend...my other half has picked up a second hand horse box

Gave it a foam, a wash and decon and then a coat of Bouncers Bead juice and QD. Tyres got treated and faded plastics and bumpers were given a good AF Revive treatment.

Drivers cabin got an aggressive APC scrub out and a much needed air freshener and the horse space got a blow out and clean down











Never will I complain about a 4x4 being 'big' again :lol:


----------



## digitaluk

Used gliptone leather twins on my seats today.. and my sofa haha.

Also glazed and waxed the car.. Did half the car in DJ Black widow and half with DJ blue velvet. Just felt like mixing it up and seeing some comparisons.


----------



## mike41

I'm having a bit of a return to detailing, and this wonderful forum, after a few years of life getting in the way �� Ive had my new (to me) Focus ST Line for 6 weeks now, and today was my first chance to give it more than just a quick wash.
Did the engine bay first, as it was 9am Sunday morning, and I didnt want to annoy the neighbours with the pressure washer��, cleaned with AS G101 at 4:1, and various detailing brushes,hose rinsed and sprayed with AS Finish then buffed to a satin sheen. Wheels were cleaned with Carchem non acid wheel cleaner, wheel woolies and other brushes, G101 @4:1 on the tyres and arches. Prewash was BH Autofoam at 5% dilution applied via a Wilko pressure sprayer. Rinsed, then 2BM using AB Banana Gloss and Microfibre Madness Incredimitt. Rinsed and dried, then 2x hits of Power Maxed tar remover,rinsed then 2 of BH Korrosol. G3 Claymitt was used to finish the decon stage then it was back into the drive for a polish after lunchtime. I'm using old products up before buying more, so polished with AF Tripple and my trusty DAS6 Pro using blue flexipads discs, and German applicators for the fiddly bits, finally it got 2 coats of BMD Genesis wax and 1 of Taurus. Wheels were hand polished with Carchem PTFE polishing glaze then given a coat of BMD Revolutions wheel wax, tyres dressed with Carchem Tyre Dressing. Windows were cleaned with Stoners invisible glass.
If I can figure out how to post pics, or someone points me in the right direction then I will, meanwhile its good to be back ��


----------



## Cookies

One car down, I gave the Focus a quick going over.

Cooks
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

[mention]mike41 [/mention] if you use Tapatalk, it's a simple process to upload photos :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Andyblue said:


> [mention]mike41 [/mention] if you use Tapatalk, it's a simple process to upload photos :thumb:


Good man, cheers 👍 used to use Photobucket but seems its no more 😕


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Caved and put some PA high gloss on the bonnet, not diggin the Nova Jet or Lustre myself as it's just not giving me the self cleaning I need from a Lsp, shame as I've nearly 2 full bottles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking fantastic :thumb::thumb: I really cannot see me changing from Polish Angel products anytime soon


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car a clean up today, inside and out. Been around a month since its last clean i think. Basic hoover and v mild apc on the interior. Used m&k citrus as a pre wash at 9-1,impressive cleaning power, really liking it. followed by a 2bw with detailed online elite shampoo. Protected the alloys with TW dry&shine. I used dodo juice future armour as the lsp, applied to the wet car then dried,top product . Tyres topped with m&k tyre, glass topped with m&k vision 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

Not detailing today but a little repair on my drivers side door speaker, separation of components in the door speakers is a common problem with the Mazda 6 resulting in a lovely rattling; but an easy temporary fix while I look to source a replacement set. Lovingly held together to dry with some pretty clothes pegs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

greymda said:


> all the beauty of SPEED is...speed, technically speaking. i usually don't top it rightaway, the next wash session, say next weekend, will be topped with a QD as drying aid, as it's a black car and such we avoid any water marks and this drying aid is used every wash.
> 
> hope this answers your question. if not or anything else, fire it up


Think ill give this a go as i do a lot on the drive way, the work time on it ok to as in the sun or is ok in short bursts?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

Not actually detailing (the car), but I emptied the ‘garage’ part of my extra-long garage, and cleaned the floor with diluted Surfex HD, in preparation for painting it in the next few days. The workshop part will have to wait as it’s full!

Edit: oh why can’t I ever add a pic correctly?


----------



## pt1

There was bird bombs all over the car so got a quick maintenance wash into tonight before it got dark.i can rest now 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Sooo don't normally post in here as figure most don't want to here about US products that cost an arm and leg over their but products I used readily available products over their on this detail. 2nd coat of Dodo ShineCraft.


















Cleaned up AWE exhaust tips with P21S polishing soap. Good stuff easy to use.




























Cleaned the Aniline interior with P&S Xpress interior cleaner. This stuff is awesome. Works well as a quick cleaner or you can do a deep cleaning.

Can cut down 1:1 with water. Very cheap here in the US, not sure over their.

Bought Gyeon LeatherShield to coat leather but didn't read small print (don't use on Aniline leathers)

Luckily i bought Gyeon LeatherCoat at the same time. Worked well.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Looking good mate, polishing soap looks like it did a great job.


----------



## Andyblue

vsideboy said:


> Looking good mate, polishing soap looks like it did a great job.


Plus 1 to that.

Looks really nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Alan W

Coatings said:


>


Looks stunning :thumb: and love the stance - is it lowered?

Alan W


----------



## Coatings

Alan W said:


> Looks stunning :thumb: and love the stance - is it lowered?
> 
> Alan W


Yeah i bought it that way. Roughly 38mm. The person who owned it before put alot into it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Coatings said:


> Sooo don't normally post in here as figure most don't want to here about US products that cost an arm and leg over their but products I used readily available products over their on this detail. 2nd coat of Dodo ShineCraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned up AWE exhaust tips with P21S polishing soap. Good stuff easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the Aniline interior with P&S Xpress interior cleaner. This stuff is awesome. Works well as a quick cleaner or you can do a deep cleaning.
> 
> Can cut down 1:1 with water. Very cheap here in the US, not sure over their.
> 
> Bought Gyeon LeatherShield to coat leather but didn't read small print (don't use on Aniline leathers)
> 
> Luckily i bought Gyeon LeatherCoat at the same time. Worked well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those seats are so lush :thumb:

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just a wash, dried 95% with a quick blower, then a damp MF with a squirt of Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax aka Seal n Shine to final wipe each panel.
Autoglym Tyre gel.

Supermarket run later in the day.























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

HEADPHONES said:


> Those seats are so lush :thumb:
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


That and the procharger on it where main reason i bought it. Always wanted a quick car with red interior.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

HEADPHONES said:


> Just a wash, dried 95% with a quick blower, then a damp MF with a squirt of Turtlewax Hydrophobic Sealant Wax aka Seal n Shine to final wipe each panel.
> Autoglym Tyre gel.
> 
> Supermarket run later in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Lol.... i get the strangest looks when I stop and do that.... non car people will never get it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp13

Coatings said:


> Lol.... i get the strangest looks when I stop and do that.... non car people will never get it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Must be a boy racer"


----------



## lijongtao

*Quick wash today*

Door shuts next week but for today a quick wash (2 hours) I just cannot do it any quicker.


----------



## lijongtao

Final 2. Had Cancoat on last November so will be doing that again this autumn. It is great cover.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Spent quite some time doing my aunts new to her 2008 Range Rover Sport. Paintwork wasn't in great condition but after a wash I used M&k pure for the first time. What a product that is! Used it on the da with a polishing pad and the difference was far more than I expected.






































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66

Just on with doing a Vauxhall combi van which has come in part ex for a new van. This has extra seats in the rear, but was owned by a building company, so is really caked in everything you can imagine. Couldn't do a decent job on the seats and carpet so on Friday I stripped all the interior out and jet washed all the carpets and trim panels. Some panels are really scratched so I am going to repaint with plastic paint, re-texturing at the same time. I'm not sure if it being traded out but want it to be as good as possible. last week I did a Ferrari 812 Superfast, Lamborghini Urus, Porsche Taycan Turbo S, Macan S and a full detail on a Cayenne Platinum. From the sublime to the ridiculous!


----------



## TakDetails

Applied Polish Angel Master Sealant on the weekend.

Tires - AutoGlanz Rebound
Wheels - Duel Axis & GT One Wheel
PreWash - Duel Nitty Gritty w/ IK Foamer
Snow Foam - GT Zero Decon 
Contact Wash - GT Zero Decon
Iron Remover - BH Korrosol 
Tar Remover - KKD TarTastic
Carbon Collective Clay Block
Used up the rest of my GT Zero Decon in my snow foam lance to remove any left over product.

Polished with Scholl Concepts S40 with spider pad then sealed in with PA Master Sealant (2 coats)

Gloss is insane, not sure if it's the placebo effect or change in lighting but it definitely gives a mirror finish, and brings out the flake in the paint.

I'm yet to see the hydrophobic behaviour.

Below are some shots hopefully the pics are clear




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

TakDetails said:


> Applied Polish Angel Master Sealant on the weekend.
> 
> Tires - AutoGlanz Rebound
> Wheels - Duel Axis & GT One Wheel
> PreWash - Duel Nitty Gritty w/ IK Foamer
> Snow Foam - GT Zero Decon
> Contact Wash - GT Zero Decon
> Iron Remover - BH Korrosol
> Tar Remover - KKD TarTastic
> Carbon Collective Clay Block
> Used up the rest of my GT Zero Decon in my snow foam lance to remove any left over product.
> 
> Polished with Scholl Concepts S40 with spider pad then sealed in with PA Master Sealant (2 coats)
> 
> Gloss is insane, not sure if it's the placebo effect or change in lighting but it definitely gives a mirror finish, and brings out the flake in the paint.
> 
> I'm yet to see the hydrophobic behaviour.
> 
> Below are some shots hopefully the pics are clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic how did you find S40 to work with? You would be best applying a Lsp on top of MS IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TakDetails

Thanks pal.

Used the orange spider pad with it and it is,bquite oily it spreads thinly when polishing and buffs off very easily. 
Figured that I need to use less product too, finish I’d say is really good and it did remove some marring (which I still don’t know how I managed to do) quite impressed with it. 

Yes I’d agree, weather beat me to it as I was buffing off the second coat, just about managed to put a layer of PA Presto Detail on some panels.

I get trigger happy when applying product but I’d say I was disciplined this time and the PA products spread and spread and buff off well - a little does go a long way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41

Quick interior tidyup when I got home from work. Vacuum carpet, mats seats etc, plastics and trim cleaned & dressed with ODK cabin, glass cleaned with Carchem Clarity Glass Cleaner.


----------



## sharrkey

Maintenance wash before putting new Plates on car













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash before. Decided to give infinity wax graphene wax another go, just had time to do one side of the car so Used m&k pure to remove previous lsp. Like last time, beautiful oily application, let it cure for a minute or two,buffed, first with a short pile then immediately buffed again with a more plush towel, Couldnt see any holograms this time, interesting









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cptzippy

Wife’s navigator still... on the front bumper and full rear ended I:

Used ferrous dueller
Clayed with Meg’s pro mild and Dodo juice clay lube
Polish with PC, LC hydrotech red 3” pad, and Mezerna SF 4000
And applied my first coat of CQuartz Lite before lunch and just put on the second.

That’ll complete coating except for ‘gulp’ the roof. Pulling out in the sun helped a lot finding high spots.


----------



## joe_con19

Winter wax stripped off, all ready for a machine polish and ceramic coating in a couple of months 
















Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Decided to clean the mats in the car using the VAX carpet cleaner









Drivers side mat pre vacuuming









After vacuuming









Passenger side mat after being scrubbed










Both mats after using the extractor to remove the liquid. Still needs vacuuming a little bit more but overall i'm pleased bearing in mind i only used the supplied VAX cleaner fluid and not a dedicated interior cleaner.


----------



## Walesy.

Didnt know how I was going to be, after having my vaccine this morning.

Managed to get a maintenance wash and a dust down with PA Presto QD


----------



## sharrkey

Walesy. said:


> Didnt know how I was going to be, after having my vaccine this morning.
> 
> Managed to get a maintenance wash and a dust down with PA Presto QD


Got mine yesterday morning and felt terrible last nite 

Lambs to the  









Washed the wife's car today, no pictures but I did cut my grass also lol so can't be that bad 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ctreanor13

joe_con19 said:


> Winter wax stripped off, all ready for a machine polish and ceramic coating in a couple of months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


That's mint. Id love your wheels!


----------



## Cookies

Quick wash and dry today. Actually managed to get all three done. Flippers up now though.

Cooks









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> Got mine yesterday morning and felt terrible last nite
> 
> Lambs to the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washed the wife's car today, no pictures but I did cut my grass also lol so can't be that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im suffering today bud, feeling actually quite unwell


----------



## sharrkey

Walesy. said:


> Im suffering today bud, feeling actually quite unwell


Mine seem to pass quickly so hopefully you will be the same 
Thou I did wake upto some  seagull dumping on my car overnight, enough to make any keen detailer weep in pain.










Quick foam with Mega Foam and blow dry, heh presto nice and fresh again.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Sheriff

*CLK wheels off, arches etc clean*

Had the wheels off the CLK today, to thoroughly clean grubby (not too grubby) arches. This car has seen a hose twice, in 4 years! It only really gets dusty (I use ONR). But some recent rain caught me out on a journey home









Before

















During
'Carpety' liners, pain in the A !

















Before allowing to dry, I sprayed everywhere (suspension etc) with Atom Mac









once clean and dry Used Koch Chemie PS on the plastic liners, and sprayed suspension parts with Bilt Hamber UC

















Cleaned and refitted the wheels, after polishing and coating the calipers

























Body work next.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did my parents car for them on Wednesday as I was up visiting. Maintenance wash followed by a quick go with Mitchell and king pure by hand, followed up with a coat of Wowo's mallow wax. 
First time using the wax and it's not often spoken about on here, but it was lovely to use and gave a lovely glossy finish. Black trim was done with labocosmetica.












































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> . Black trim was done with labocosmetica.


How did you find it ? Struggling to find reviews on it…


----------



## Lexus-is250

Andyblue said:


> How did you find it ? Struggling to find reviews on it…


It went on easily enough and the finish was good, not glossy or sticky. I used it neat but it says it can be diluted but I'm sure that would reduce longevity. Says it will last a few months so will have to see.























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> It went on easily enough and the finish was good, not glossy or sticky. I used it neat but it says it can be diluted but I'm sure that would reduce longevity. Says it will last a few months so will have to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


That's great, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

A quick clean and check over before heading off on a mini tour tomorrow...

Some M&K seal going on after the clean..

:thumb:


----------



## Andyblue

The Cueball said:


> A quick clean and check over before heading off on a mini tour tomorrow...
> 
> Some M&K seal going on after the clean..
> 
> :thumb:


Very nice :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

All done for now...ready for the tour dirt! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

I like the green colour


----------



## sharrkey

Applied some Gyeon Q2 Wax on bonnet and front wings after work, nice and easy to apply (think i over applied product) removal I found easier with a Cheon Finish Mf than a shorter nap Mf. 
Lovely slick finish and look forward to seeing if the gloss has improved tomorrow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrummyPete

More of a good clean rather than a detail, cleaned the car yesterday and wasn't happy with it as I rushed it, so cleaned again today.....much better, finished off with a qd and clean inside, bouncers interior cleaner is still my favourite product to use


----------



## straight6hatch

So, busy day off for me yesterday. I had initially planned to achieve the below and then give the car a quick polish up ready for some Autoglym sealant and a nice carnuba wax for summer. I got held up with certain points so ran out of time. Happy though!

Started by giving the car a full decon wash with Garage Therapy Decon shampoo through the lance and then in the wash bucket. Brilliant stuff.

Followed that up after a quick pat dry with some Red 7 fallout remover. First time using this and its great! Its half way between a liquid and a gel so it clings nicely.










I finished off after rinsing with some Tardis to remove the abundance of tar spots I only noticed when getting really up close. This did a good job but I could have been a bit more thorough if im honest. I then pulled the car inside, got it up on the lift and removed all 4 wheels for their 6 monthly clean up. After using some quite strong BH APC, I hit these with plenty of Red 7. Nice reaction! They are ceramic coated anyway so made cleaning them a doddle.










My main focus for the day was attacking the brake calipers. They match the paintwork nicely but always seem to be really grubby. Due to the design of the wheels, theyre always so hard to clean on the weekly maintenance washes.

Before









During some Red 7 Decon









After Gtechniq C4 ceramic coating (same as C5) with a panel wipe before









Was happy with how they came up. Some of them were a right state!









At this stage, I had planned on removing ALL wheel arch liners. The fronts are half plastic, half fabric. Rears are entirely fabric. I removed the front plastic ones with relative ease (12 screws holding just the fronts in....thanks BMW). I then started to tackle the front back ones that are fabric. I got all the bolts out (lost count after 10 and 3 different types) but I realised I was severely running out of time. I needed the car to get to work the next day and I could feel the wrath of Mrs Straight6hatch bearing down if I didnt finish on time :lol:. This is definitely a job for another day when I have more time as they are minging. Fabric ones are always a pig but these are beyond filthy. I think the previous owner was Colin MCrae....

My distain of the fabric arches in a picture:









On a more positive note, I did get the plastic fronts off. They were horrific. Muddy, road film and more tar than the BP oil spill. A near whole litre of Taris later and they were much more respectable. I dried them with my blower, panel wiped them, dried again and then applied some C4 to protect them for a couple of years. Much better.










Im really feeling it today :lol:


----------



## pt1

Big clean up inside and out tonight as off to Scotland tomorrow, car's got to be clean on a road trip hasn't it . gave it a coat of infinity wax graphene wax, i think it gives the wettest look of all my waxes, seems to favour cooler temperatures, no holograms this time









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> Big clean up inside and out tonight as off to Scotland tomorrow, car's got to be clean on a road trip hasn't it . gave it a coat of infinity wax graphene wax, i think it gives the wettest look of all my waxes, seems to favour cooler temperatures, no holograms this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Very nice mate, really has a lovely gloss on it :thumb:

Enjoy yourself :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Cheers andy 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Full wash and applied Gyeon Q2 wax to the full car 

Few beading shots































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BsrGT

Nice beadage that. Looks it has nice self cleaning properties based on the reflection on the bits it sheeted off.


----------



## sharrkey

BsrGT said:


> Nice beadage that. Looks it has nice self cleaning properties based on the reflection on the bits it sheeted off.


I think the beading will improve once it's had an initial wash and the residual wax missed of left behind will be gone. But yes very impressive and defo on par with polish Angel products I'm used to using

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

sharrkey said:


> I think the beading will improve once it's had an initial wash and the residual wax missed of left behind will be gone. But yes very impressive and defo on par with polish Angel products I'm used to using
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking awesome and would have to agree, looks every bit as good as our PA products.
Going to have to try it I feel :lol:


----------



## sharrkey

bellguy said:


> Looking awesome and would have to agree, looks every bit as good as our PA products.
> 
> Going to have to try it I feel :lol:


You know I love PA products but with a Black car I really need to be touching the paintwork less lol was ok when I had white as it was more forgiving.

If q2 wax gives more durability than PA and hit with Gyeon ceramic detailer to feed me whore topper addiction then it's a winner if not I'll go back to PA.

The beading on q2 wax is just as good as PA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bellguy

Agree On the black paint scenario lol, so good to hear the beading is as good.
It looks a nice easy wax to work with too.


----------



## Cookies

Bought a spare set of alloys today to fit winter tyres to. Gave them a quick clean this evening, and will ceramic coat them tomorrow.

Anyhoo. How they were when I took them out of the boot.


















Applied Autosmart Smart Wheels and left to dwell.









This still left some contamination. 









So, Autosmart Tardis, and The Car Salon Tarminator Fallout remover were next























And the rest was taken off with a clay bar.























Tune in tomorrow for the next exciting episode.....

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

Those wheels came up well Cooks! They look in great nic.


----------



## sharrkey

Few pictures from yesterday's detail









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roscopervis

I refilled all my pressure sprayers with my dilutables. Too nice to wash today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mythical

Full inside and outside clean over the past couple of days, worst part was the steering wheel - I like alcantara but not on steering wheels - it's come up well in the end though.





































Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Following yesterday's clean up, I ceramic coated the wheels with the remainder of KKD Revolve.

Really happy with how they turned out tbh.


























Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Mythical said:


> Full inside and outside clean over the past couple of days, worst part was the steering wheel - I like alcantara but not on steering wheels - it's come up well in the end though
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Nice looking ****pit on that Merc. Good work.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Spent most of Sunday with all wheels off the Golf GTi painting the rusty brake hubs. It was a hell of a lot of effort for not much visual reward! But no more nasty rusty hubs


----------



## Imprezaworks

Which golf have you got


----------



## boba fett

I spent today on my car (see other thread) and used the new Graphene 303. I was impressed, anyone else used it, it’s cheap and so easy to use and the vids suggests it’s not just for show!!


----------



## detailR

A visit to my mum and dad's this weekend - fixed some cloudy headlights for them.

20210530_190043 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20210530_194555 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20210530_190057 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

20210530_194131 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr

Paid in cornflake tart :lol:


----------



## macca666

Gave the Alfa a much needed exterior clean as it's been neglected recently...




























Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Imprezaworks said:


> Which golf have you got


7.5 PP in Indium grey. Much better now there's no rusty hubs


----------



## pt1

Car covered in dust so gave it a clean up today
















Lucky i brought a few detailing goodies away for the trip. I got some 100ml bottles from boots, for ONR,qd, interior dressing,glass cleaner, leather cleaner, tyre dressing etc. microfibers,rapidwaxx, wash mitts, drying towels, collapsible bucket etc etc all fitted in my auto finesse detailing bag









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Quick tickle of my 403m alloys, then up to wheel refurb company for assessment. I’m nearly a full year behind getting these done for obvious reasons. All booked in for 2 weeks time. Will probably regret it but getting them recut and will go original Ferric Grey on the barrels. Have some floating centre caps, new badges and the refurb place has coated wheel weights so hopefully will be as good as new.


----------



## The Cueball

Got one of the old school on the lift today for a bit of love...










:thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

Cars covered in dust so detailed pressure wash, foam with APC/Shampoo then PW followed by open hose rinse and then a dry with the blower










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT

Engine bay tidy-up on my bud's 330i. He was interested in the process, and also learning some tips how to assess certain areas and materials. Always good to have another pair of hands. 
We did the 'dry cleaning' type of detail, utilising APC, various brushes and compressed air to force the grime in the towels.
Green Star, boars hair brushes and dressed with TAC System Seal on the rubbers and plastics, and mix of Carpro Elixir and Labocosmetica Perfecta QD to clean off and add a bit of protection on bonnet underside and slam panel. 
Very pleased with the result, and one detailing convert made this day.
















Odoslané z SM-G930F pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## HEADPHONES

wrxmania said:


> Cars covered in dust so detailed pressure wash, foam with APC/Shampoo then PW followed by open hose rinse and then a dry with the blower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a Worx Blower?
I love mine.
So much power and with that massive nozzle HUGE air volume!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Prewash with Powermaxed TFR.
2BM wash.
Rinse
TW dry and shine spritz.
Rinse again.
Blow dry
Tailpipes were polished last week.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Changed my car a couple of months ago. I bought a 2017 KIA Sportage KX-4 in Metallic Silver, but it's more of a gun metal grey colour. My previous car was black, wanted another black car but couldn't find the right model at the right price.

I've been doing bit's of polishing when I had time and the weather. So the car was done over several days. I'm also way behind in posting this up.

Normal wash and decontamination carried out.
Polished with Angelwax Regenetate (Medium Polish) and Redemption (Fine Polish)
I've been trying different waxes on the car and *PT1* from this forum loaned me 3 waxes to try. They were Angelwax Dark Angel, Dodo Juice Black Widow and Soft99 Water Block. I also had Blackfire BlackICE on the car. So that's 4 different waxes on different panels on the car. I've had these on the car for around a month and to be honest I can't tell any difference in gloss levels between them, probably because the car has been polished.

The glass, front,rear and panaramic roof were coated in Mitchell & King ceramic glass protection.

Last Thursday I while doing a maintenance wash I decided to strip the waxes off after the wash. I used:
Mitchell & King Pure pre wax cleaner.
Mitchell & King Titan high gloss sealant.
And while looking in my small wax collection I found a sample jar of Mitchell & King Balmoral Show Car Wax ,so keeping in with the M&K theme I tried that. It leaves a lovely glossy finish and it should priced £145 for a 200ml jar or £40 for a 50ml jar. Priced out of my budget but the sample jar will do a few more coats  Trim coated with Britemax Trim Max. I've still to do the wheels. I plan to take them off clean polish and coat with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels Ceramic coating.



*Lord Of the Flies*

Fast forwards to Saturday, my son was up for a weekend visit. Dad you couldn't clean my windscreen for me please.







The sun was getting up and I was running out of shade. The screen and the front end of the car was covered with Angelwax Revenge Bug & Insect remover. I had to apply two coats to stop it drying out. 
I wanted to use BH Autofoam, but as it isn't that foamy and doesn't dwell that long the risk of it drying on the car was too great. So I opted for Chemical Guys No Touch ( I think) Snow Foam. This was a thick foam that I knew would take a lot longer to dry out.
Car was then rinsed off and water cleared with Worx Leaf Blower. There was no shampoo wash for fear of water drying on the car.

Leaving:



Still a film of dirt on the car, but a least he could now see where he was going. Will sort out properly when time and weather allows.

That's me up to date with my detaling progress.


----------



## bidderman1969

wrxmania said:


> Cars covered in dust so detailed pressure wash, foam with APC/Shampoo then PW followed by open hose rinse and then a dry with the blower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the Work blower looks ideal, doesn't look too large, or is that an optical illusion?


----------



## alfajim

Car was in for a service, so I cleaned the loan car. Used up the auto allure on the old banger and the last of the chemical guys vrp.


----------



## macca666

Used my first ceramic the other day. Spent 3 days on and off in total so full polish and prep. Happy with how it came out took loads of pics so might do a write up if I can get a minute!









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch

macca666 said:


> Used my first ceramic the other day. Spent 3 days on and off in total so full polish and prep. Happy with how it came out took loads of pics so might do a write up if I can get a minute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Is that Soul Red? Fantastic colour if so!


----------



## cptzippy

Ultima waterless on the wife’s Navigator followed by OPT glass cleaner.


----------



## macca666

straight6hatch said:


> Is that Soul Red? Fantastic colour if so!


It's the original soul red as the car is 4 year old.

The new soul red crystal looks even nicer :thumb:


----------



## Teamleader 21

Only gave the car a quick wash as it needed it with loads of dust seemingly everywhere from building sites i think. Anyway i used a blower (only used once before) which i got off a neighbour for a tenner as she couldn't sell it at a car boot sale on Sunday, adapted slightly and worked a treat.Wife complained about the noise as the windows were open!


----------



## Cuffy

Maintenance wash today to get rid of the pollen, dust and spider webs which have appeared in the past week 

Waste of time really, was already attracting pollen by the time I had finished. Disheartening









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Quick maintenance wash tonight then topped the car with garage therapy sigma, such a great product, the gloss is brilliant on black 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Maintenance wash followed by an application of Gyeon cure. Being coated by Gyeon mohs I tend to use cure every 2 months. 
Really brings the gloss out!























Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

I got into work early today to give the tatty Caddy a quick wash 

Wheels cleaned with WaxedShine Wheel
Foamed with WaxedShine Citrus
Washed with Waxed Junkies Mango Wash 
Tyres dressed with ODK Attire

20210610_121915 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got a chance to give the wife's car a freshen up, just enough time left in evening to polish the bonnet with PA contour and top with Wulfinte 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Changed my car a couple of months ago. I bought a 2017 KIA Sportage KX-4 in Metallic Silver, but it's more of a gun metal grey colour. My previous car was black, wanted another black car but couldn't find the right model at the right price.
> 
> I've been doing bit's of polishing when I had time and the weather. So the car was done over several days. I'm also way behind in posting this up.
> 
> Normal wash and decontamination carried out.
> Polished with Angelwax Regenetate (Medium Polish) and Redemption (Fine Polish)
> I've been trying different waxes on the car and *PT1* from this forum loaned me 3 waxes to try. They were Angelwax Dark Angel, Dodo Juice Black Widow and Soft99 Water Block. I also had Blackfire BlackICE on the car. So that's 4 different waxes on different panels on the car. I've had these on the car for around a month and to be honest I can't tell any difference in gloss levels between them, probably because the car has been polished.
> 
> The glass, front,rear and panaramic roof were coated in Mitchell & King ceramic glass protection.
> 
> Last Thursday I while doing a maintenance wash I decided to strip the waxes off after the wash. I used:
> Mitchell & King Pure pre wax cleaner.
> Mitchell & King Titan high gloss sealant.
> And while looking in my small wax collection I found a sample jar of Mitchell & King Balmoral Show Car Wax ,so keeping in with the M&K theme I tried that. It leaves a lovely glossy finish and it should priced £145 for a 200ml jar or £40 for a 50ml jar. Priced out of my budget but the sample jar will do a few more coats  Trim coated with Britemax Trim Max. I've still to do the wheels. I plan to take them off clean polish and coat with Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels Ceramic coating.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lord Of the Flies*
> 
> Fast forwards to Saturday, my son was up for a weekend visit. Dad you couldn't clean my windscreen for me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun was getting up and I was running out of shade. The screen and the front end of the car was covered with Angelwax Revenge Bug & Insect remover. I had to apply two coats to stop it drying out.
> I wanted to use BH Autofoam, but as it isn't that foamy and doesn't dwell that long the risk of it drying on the car was too great. So I opted for Chemical Guys No Touch ( I think) Snow Foam. This was a thick foam that I knew would take a lot longer to dry out.
> Car was then rinsed off and water cleared with Worx Leaf Blower. There was no shampoo wash for fear of water drying on the car.
> 
> Leaving:
> 
> 
> 
> Still a film of dirt on the car, but a least he could now see where he was going. Will sort out properly when time and weather allows.
> 
> That's me up to date with my detaling progress.


Nice work fella 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Finally got a chance to give the wife's car a freshen up, just enough time left in evening to polish the bonnet with PA contour and top with Wulfinte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That does look good.


----------



## sharrkey

AndyQash said:


> That does look good.


Cheers yeh but I've still to fully 1 stage the paint abs protect, been a little pre occupied with my own lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs qashqai a clean up today, inside and out. Decided to give wax planet obsidian a run out, lovely wax to use, left a nice glossy finish too









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bellaciao

Used Rupes Uno with there new DA white pad.

Also used for the first time Infinity Wax ******* Lite, will see if this lives up to the write up.





































Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup

First detail on my new car





EDIT:
Gtechniq C5 one day later


----------



## Andyblue

Some nice looking motors there :thumb:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

That Skoda looks quality. Thought it was a BMW or Volvo at first glance! Enjoy.


----------



## AndyQash

Pembroke_Boy said:


> That Skoda looks quality. Thought it was a BMW or Volvo at first glance! Enjoy.


I had the same thought re Volvo, especially from the side.


----------



## pt1

I unbelievably got a few hours to myself this afternoon  its been around 23 today so had to adapt my car cleaning routine, especially as i have ran out of ONR.heat+black car+washing, dont mix well.after thoroughly cleaning the wheels and arches i methodically pre washed, washed, rinsed then dried a few panels at a time, using gtechniq w4 foam, adams shampoo then infinity wax dq as a drying aid.this method worked well allowing me to get round the car pretty fast. I bought some zymol concours a few week ago from a dw member so been wanting to try it out, the hot conditions would only allow the front wings and front bumper to get a coat as they were the only bits in the shade. Gave the surfaces a going over with m&k pure then applied the zymol concours melted into my bare hands, old school! I found it Very oily, a little went a very long way,followed by a effortlessly buff off. Left a nice wet finish, cant beat a good wax 

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> I unbelievably got a few hours to myself this afternoon  its been around 23 today so had to adapt my car cleaning routine, especially as i have ran out of ONR.heat+black car+washing, dont mix well.after thoroughly cleaning the wheels and arches i methodically pre washed, washed, rinsed then dried a few panels at a time, using gtechniq w4 foam, adams shampoo then infinity wax dq as a drying aid.this method worked well allowing me to get round the car pretty fast. I bought some zymol concours a few week ago from a dw member so been wanting to try it out, the hot conditions would only allow the front wings and front bumper to get a coat as they were the only bits in the shade. Gave the surfaces a going over with m&k pure then applied the zymol concours with my bare hands, old school! I found it Very oily, a little went a very long way,followed by a effortlessly buff off. Left a nice wet finish, cant beat a good wax
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Car is looking good mate. I know what you are saying about a good wax. I enjoyed using M&K Balmoral the other week. You should have messaged me as I could have given you some ONR as I'm on 6-2 this week.


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Car is looking good mate. I know what you are saying about a good wax. I enjoyed using M&K Balmoral the other week. You should have messaged me as I could have giving you some ONR and I'm on 6-2 this week.


Thanks pal. Im going to get some onr ordered, thanks anyway

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Quick snow foam only of the 2 cars before the match tonight


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Teamleader 21

sharrkey said:


> Quick snow foam only of the 2 cars before the match tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Think you could've washed the other car and not missed owt!


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

New (to me) Skoda Octavia VRS arrived this afternoon, during the monsoon, so no chance of inspecting the paintwork! Spent a good couple of hours with Gtechnic Tri Clean and Dr Leather wipes making it look, feel and smell like MY car. It really wasn’t what you’d call dirty, it’s clearly been looked after, but I do love making a new car my own.


----------



## HEADPHONES

An evening wash in preparation for MOT and service in the morning









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

HEADPHONES said:


> An evening wash in preparation for MOT and service in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I don't think I have ever seen a bad photo of this car on here, it looks absolutely stunning. :thumb:


----------



## bigup

HEADPHONES said:


> An evening wash in preparation for MOT and service in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I'm glad it's not just me that details the car before mot. First impressions make a difference between a pass or a fail on somehthing that's very minor, or is that a myth haha :lol:


----------



## Nidge76

bigup said:


> I'm glad it's not just me that details the car before mot. First impressions make a difference between a pass or a fail on somehthing that's very minor, or is that a myth haha


For me it's more about the garage seeing how well the car is looked after and that hopefully they will look after it too when they are working on it.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso

I’m in the middle of my new car exterior decontamination/wash/seal on my Kia e-Niro in metallic Yacht Blue. 

Decon and wash/dry all completed this morning and car is in back inside the garage for a paint inspection before LSP. Not sure what I’m going to finish it with yet, might be a wax for the summer or any of a number of sealants I’ve acquired over lockdown. I’ll soon find out how good/bad the paintwork will be after a close inspection this afternoon, but I’ve already decided that any polishing/defect removal will wait till the end of summer as I’m wanting to get out and about at the weekend rather than spending lots of time in the garage. That can wait for the winter prep detail and darker nights.


----------



## shl-kelso

Decided to go for speed and ease of application, so went for Sonax Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT, and sealed the wheels with Sonax Xtreme Wheel Rim Coating. I did find some minor bird bomb etching in places, so will crack out the DA in a week or two and get them removed. Other than that there are no signs of significant defects, apart from the expected orange peel. I’m not sure I’m up for wet sanding, so might just have to live with this for a while.


----------



## nbray67

Not today but earlier this week gave the new car, Leon eHybrid, a full decon, machine polish and ceramic coating to paint, trim and wheels.

Not the best pics but nice to be detailing a small car instead of the X3 it replaced.
No before's but I had the dealer deliver it without washing or removing the remaining transport wrap on the door pillars and rear spoiler glossy bits.

Prewash then snowfoam, rinsed off.
Decon with Carchem Iron Detox, AS Tardis and clay mitt to finish
Snowfoam rinse off
2BM wash and dried off ready for a machine polish
Vertool used with Carpro Essence on their Gloss Pad.
Had to use DK 1.1 on a couple of etchings/stubborn marks but these were removed with ease, back over with Essence on these couple of areas.
Paintwork finished with Britemax Igneous Quartz ceramic, breeze to use.
Wheels removed, decon'd and polished up then coated with my spare bit of ZR53
Exterior plastics treated with C4
Tyres dressed with Carchem trim/rubber.
Glass cleaned with AG Glass Polish, final wipe over with Nilglass.

Not the best pics but it's come up pretty well compared to how we rec'd it with 110 delivery miles only.


----------



## AndyQash

nbray67 said:


> Not today but earlier this week gave the new car, Leon eHybrid, a full decon, machine polish and ceramic coating to paint, trim and wheels.
> 
> Not the best pics but nice to be detailing a small car instead of the X3 it replaced.
> No before's but I had the dealer deliver it without washing or removing the remaining transport wrap on the door pillars and rear spoiler glossy bits.
> 
> Prewash then snowfoam, rinsed off.
> Decon with Carchem Iron Detox, AS Tardis and clay mitt to finish
> Snowfoam rinse off
> 2BM wash and dried off ready for a machine polish
> Vertool used with Carpro Essence on their Gloss Pad.
> Had to use DK 1.1 on a couple of etchings/stubborn marks but these were removed with ease, back over with Essence on these couple of areas.
> Paintwork finished with Britemax Igneous Quartz ceramic, breeze to use.
> Wheels removed, decon'd and polished up then coated with my spare bit of ZR53
> Exterior plastics treated with C4
> Tyres dressed with Carchem trim/rubber.
> Glass cleaned with AG Glass Polish, final wipe over with Nilglass.
> 
> Not the best pics but it's come up pretty well compared to how we rec'd it with 110 delivery miles only.


Looking good, fella...lovely colour too.


----------



## pt1

Looking great nbray67  love the colour

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

I was impressed with zymol concours the other day so decided to give the full car a coat this evening









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

AndyQash said:


> Looking good, fella...lovely colour too.





pt1 said:


> Looking great nbray67  love the colour
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers lads.

It's actually metallic 'Mystery Blue' and does look nice in the flesh.

This driving around in electric only lark is pretty good on the fuel consumption as we've still not used any yet!! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

nbray67 said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> It's actually metallic 'Mystery Blue' and does look nice in the flesh.
> 
> This driving around in electric only lark is pretty good on the fuel consumption as we've still not used any yet!! :thumb:


That's a gorgeous car, mate. Love the colour! They're supposed to be ridiculously easy on fuel, if you keep charging the battery. 
Health to enjoy it, buddy.
N

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

Cookies said:


> That's a gorgeous car, mate. Love the colour! They're supposed to be ridiculously easy on fuel, if you keep charging the battery.
> Health to enjoy it, buddy.
> N
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Cheers mucka!

We charge it daily and not touched a drop of petrol as yet as it'll do upto 85mph in electric only mode and it's good, as we've found, for 26miles on electric, possibly a couple more but still more than enough for us pottering about.

The claimed 36miles on a full charge are pie in the sky figs in truth.


----------



## bigup

Cleaned the car today. Wanted to try something different and was quite surprised with how it performed. Used Alien Magic Gamma snow foam.

Used 100ml in a 1000ml Lance. Good cling time and gave me time to hit the badges and windows with a soft detailing brush.

Looks messy but all cleared up fine after the wash. No staining either.

Car is Quartz Grey so the Green not as bright as if it was on a white car.

Kids loved it


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

First wash of the new wagon. It's been pretty well looked after only having done 25k miles. Tar everywhere though. Still needs a good decon and polish, but happy how it came up.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Really like that, PB...and another great looking colour, I must admit I really like these pastel type greys.


----------



## bigup

Pembroke_Boy said:


> First wash of the new wagon. It's been pretty well looked after only having done 25k miles. Tar everywhere though. Still needs a good decon and polish, but happy how it came up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Love the VRS. Had 2 myself. Get the rear windows tinted and it will look even better.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

bigup said:


> Love the VRS. Had 2 myself. Get the rear windows tinted and it will look even better.


Thanks. The rear windows do have a tint on them already, but I assume it's just a light tint, maybe 15%? Not sure what it would have at manufacture?


----------



## Serkie

Gave the Velar a wash and then used the Flex to add some CarPro Essence in preparation for C-Quartz.

I really love Essence!


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Serkie said:


> Gave the Velar a wash and then used the Flex to add some CarPro Essence in preparation for C-Quartz.
> 
> I really love Essence!


Cracking gloss there! Good work :buffer:


----------



## SarahAnn

Pembroke_Boy said:


> First wash of the new wagon. It's been pretty well looked after only having done 25k miles. Tar everywhere though. Still needs a good decon and polish, but happy how it came up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


It looks great. I recently looked at one of those. I would have liked the 4x4 version but I think they are only diesel and I wanted petrol. The petrol is one I might get in the future though if the cla45 starts to break.

Is yours the petrol or diesel? Love the colour. White was my favourite in them until I saw yours


----------



## Cookies

Not today (its 7.07am) but I gave our two cars a wee bath. Hopefully I'll manage to give the focus a wash this evening.


















Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

SarahAnn said:


> It looks great. I recently looked at one of those. I would have liked the 4x4 version but I think they are only diesel and I wanted petrol. The petrol is one I might get in the future though if the cla45 starts to break.
> 
> Is yours the petrol or diesel? Love the colour. White was my favourite in them until I saw yours


Hi SarahAnn. It's a petrol. Amazing poke when you need it and drives so well, you just forget it's an estate most of the time. Really happy with the colour too, can't wait to get it corrected and see the paint without any swirls :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> Not today but earlier this week gave the new car, Leon eHybrid, a full decon, machine polish and ceramic coating to paint, trim and wheels.
> 
> Not the best pics but nice to be detailing a small car instead of the X3 it replaced.
> No before's but I had the dealer deliver it without washing or removing the remaining transport wrap on the door pillars and rear spoiler glossy bits.
> 
> Prewash then snowfoam, rinsed off.
> Decon with Carchem Iron Detox, AS Tardis and clay mitt to finish
> Snowfoam rinse off
> 2BM wash and dried off ready for a machine polish
> Vertool used with Carpro Essence on their Gloss Pad.
> Had to use DK 1.1 on a couple of etchings/stubborn marks but these were removed with ease, back over with Essence on these couple of areas.
> Paintwork finished with Britemax Igneous Quartz ceramic, breeze to use.
> Wheels removed, decon'd and polished up then coated with my spare bit of ZR53
> Exterior plastics treated with C4
> Tyres dressed with Carchem trim/rubber.
> Glass cleaned with AG Glass Polish, final wipe over with Nilglass.
> 
> Not the best pics but it's come up pretty well compared to how we rec'd it with 110 delivery miles only.


Great work buddy - looks fab :thumb:
Is that mystery blue?


----------



## Cookies

Pembroke_Boy said:


> First wash of the new wagon. It's been pretty well looked after only having done 25k miles. Tar everywhere though. Still needs a good decon and polish, but happy how it came up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Now that's a gorgeous thing!!!!!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Cookies said:


> Now that's a gorgeous thing!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Wow, thank you Cookies, that means a lot coming from you. I've seen some of the machines you've had and still have, and I've loved every one of them :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Bristle Hound said:


> Great work buddy - looks fab :thumb:
> Is that mystery blue?


It is Col, yes.

I saw your posts from 2018 on SeatCupra.net, a little blat from the past. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Cookies said:


> Now that's a gorgeous thing!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk





Pembroke_Boy said:


> Wow, thank you Cookies, that means a lot coming from you. I've seen some of the machines you've had and still have, and I've loved every one of them :thumb:


I so wanted a iV VRS when we sold the X3 a couple of weeks ago and although we could afford it with the proceeds from the X3, the 'boss' opted for the Leon as it was 10k cheaper.

My mistake for keeping out of this car purchase for once, saying that, the Leon is spot on.

Beaut car non the less Pembroke Boy, love the colour.


----------



## SarahAnn

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Hi SarahAnn. It's a petrol. Amazing poke when you need it and drives so well, you just forget it's an estate most of the time. Really happy with the colour too, can't wait to get it corrected and see the paint without any swirls :thumb:


Yes, I've been reading the reviews on them and watching some videos. They all say that they are fast enough and what a good strong engine it is. 
The interior on the new one is really nice. One reviewer didn't like the alcantara on the dash but I like it. I bet there are going to be some bargains now the updated one is out.
Looks great in that colour


----------



## Cookies

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Wow, thank you Cookies, that means a lot coming from you. I've seen some of the machines you've had and still have, and I've loved every one of them :thumb:





nbray67 said:


> I so wanted a iV VRS when we sold the X3 a couple of weeks ago and although we could afford it with the proceeds from the X3, the 'boss' opted for the Leon as it was 10k cheaper.
> 
> My mistake for keeping out of this car purchase for once, saying that, the Leon is spot on.
> 
> Beaut car non the less Pembroke Boy, love the colour.


I love your Octavia, mate, and as Neil says, the colour just really makes it stand out. Love it!

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> It is Col, yes.
> 
> I saw your posts from 2018 on SeatCupra.net, a little blat from the past. :thumb:


Thought so - same colour as my old Leon Cupra
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403989

Didn't know I was still on there TBH

PS Did I miss something - has the X3 gone mate?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

SarahAnn said:


> Yes, I've been reading the reviews on them and watching some videos. They all say that they are fast enough and what a good strong engine it is.
> The interior on the new one is really nice. One reviewer didn't like the alcantara on the dash but I like it. I bet there are going to be some bargains now the updated one is out.
> Looks great in that colour


I'm impressed with the interior. Much more solid and seemingly well screwed together compared to my 7.5 Golf GTi.


----------



## nbray67

Bristle Hound said:


> Thought so - same colour as my old Leon Cupra
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=403989
> 
> Didn't know I was still on there TBH
> 
> PS Did I miss something - has the X3 gone mate?


Ha ha, too many caravan holidays you're having pal unlike us saddo's on here daily!!

Yep, the M40 has gone as we were offered 3k more than we paid BMW last March for it. 15mths of free motoring and getting paid for it!!

Banked a good chunk of money and bought the Leon for when the 'boss' starts to go back to the office a couple of days a week in the near future as she can do the round trip in full electric.

Savings on ins, tax and fuel so it was a no brainer for us buddy.


----------



## Bristle Hound

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha, too many caravan holidays you're having pal unlike us saddo's on here daily!!
> 
> Yep, the M40 has gone as we were offered 3k more than we paid BMW last March for it. 15mths of free motoring and getting paid for it!!
> 
> Banked a good chunk of money and bought the Leon for when the 'boss' starts to go back to the office a couple of days a week in the near future as she can do the round trip in full electric.
> 
> Savings on ins, tax and fuel so it was a no brainer for us buddy.


Don't blame you for parting with the X3 on those terms. Result! :thumb:

Enjoy the Leon!


----------



## sharrkey

Cleaned the tyres twice with AG Rebound and coated with GT Tyre serum, wasn't sure how the end results would be as it goes on very Matt but once it starts to soak in and dries it gives a nice gloss (just what I like)

Not sure it needs a 2nd coat


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Cleaned the tyres twice with AG Rebound and coated with GT Tyre serum, wasn't sure how the end results would be as it goes on very Matt but once it starts to soak in and dries it gives a nice gloss (just what I like)
> 
> Not sure it needs a 2nd coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks darker than i thought it would, might give gt serum a go 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Looks darker than i thought it would, might give gt serum a go
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeh kinda surprised me also, I've been using highstyle for a while lately as it gives the finish I like plus decent longevity. 
Left Gt serum for an hour and applied a 2nd coat so we will see how it fairs on longevity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boba fett

Detailed the daily RS6 today, and de-stone chipped the headlights, which took ages and my arm is aching! pictures in the showroom.


----------



## GSVHammer

Maintenance wash on the Sportage today and thought I'd try out my new In2detaling chassis lance.

The kit comprises of the main block, 4 nozzles (65 degree) and 2 castor wheels with 1/4" quick release. Two short extension arms, 1 straight and 1 angled.



















With the two extension arms in use you roughly have 70cm of length.










Jets seem to blast ok with my Nilfisk 135 pressure washer.










Plenty of reach to go over half the chassis width.










Easy enough to use. You can go forwards, backwards, left and right as the wheels are free spinning. Prepare to get wet knees though.
A good tool and not badly priced £34.96

Normal foam and 2 bucket wash on the car. Decided to put a coat of Pete's 53 Wax on the car. Very warm morning, so applied to 2 panels at a time before buffing off. Glass cleaned.

Leaving




























Happy days. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

GSVHammer said:


> Maintenance wash on the Sportage today and thought I'd try out my new In2detaling chassis lance.
> 
> The kit comprises of the main block, 4 nozzles (65 degree) and 2 castor wheels with 1/4" quick release. Two short extension arms, 1 straight and 1 angled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the two extension arms in use you roughly have 70cm of length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets seem to blast ok with my Nilfisk 135 pressure washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reach to go over half the chassis width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough to use. You can go forwards, backwards, left and right as the wheels are free spinning. Prepare to get wet knees though.
> A good tool and not badly priced £34.96
> 
> Normal foam and 2 bucket wash on the car. Decided to put a coat of Pete's 53 Wax on the car. Very warm morning, so applied to 2 panels at a time before buffing off. Glass cleaned.
> 
> Leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice job done mate, I use my patio cleaner upside occasionally, it's a pita to use but does help get rid of some crud

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

BrummyPete said:


> Nice job done mate, I use my patio cleaner upside occasionally, it's a pita to use but does help get rid of some crud
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


For under £35 I think the chassis lance is a good buy. Even if it's used during or after winter. Also I now have two short extension bars for use with my quick release gun if needed. That's another bonus for me.


----------



## vsideboy

GSVHammer said:


> For under £35 I think the chassis lance is a good buy. Even if it's used during or after winter. Also I now have two short extension bars for use with my quick release gun if needed. That's another bonus for me.


I'd need to concrete or pave my gravel driveway before getting any use out of the £35 mate.
Nice work though pal.


----------



## GSVHammer

vsideboy said:


> I'd need to concrete or pave my gravel driveway before getting any use out of the £35 mate.
> Nice work though pal.


You could get hold of a scrap door or some ply wood and use that as a base for the wheels to move over. I'm sure you or someone else could knock some hack up to make it useable on a gravel drive.


----------



## vsideboy

GSVHammer said:


> You could get hold of a scrap door or some ply wood and use that as a base for the wheels to move over. I'm sure you or someone else could knock some hack up to make it useable on a gravel drive.


hoverboard instead of wheels mate :lol:


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Maintenance wash on the Sportage today and thought I'd try out my new In2detaling chassis lance.
> 
> The kit comprises of the main block, 4 nozzles (65 degree) and 2 castor wheels with 1/4" quick release. Two short extension arms, 1 straight and 1 angled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the two extension arms in use you roughly have 70cm of length.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jets seem to blast ok with my Nilfisk 135 pressure washer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of reach to go over half the chassis width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy enough to use. You can go forwards, backwards, left and right as the wheels are free spinning. Prepare to get wet knees though.
> A good tool and not badly priced £34.96
> 
> Normal foam and 2 bucket wash on the car. Decided to put a coat of Pete's 53 Wax on the car. Very warm morning, so applied to 2 panels at a time before buffing off. Glass cleaned.
> 
> Leaving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Youll have that car in a concours show 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Youll have that car in a concours show
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It will never be that good mate. You seem to find a few more stone chips every time you wash it. I'm playing around with waxes at the moment to see what I like best.
I still need to take the wheels off and seal them up. I've got some time off in a month so hopefully I'll get them done then.


----------



## pt1

Gave the car a quick wash after the England game, car topped with some pinnacle souveran wax, definitely one of my favourite waxes









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## detailR

Not today, but had a bit of a spot-the-difference the last couple of weeks 

IMG_20210630_234030 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## detailR

Not today, but had a bit of a spot-the-difference the last couple of weeks 

IMG_20210630_234030 by Richard Lewin, on Flickr


----------



## pt1

Had the back seats down today as a few trips to the tip were needed, so while the child seats were out i gave the seats a good clean using odk's refresh leather cleaner with a gyeon's leather cleaning brush and a m&k microfiber, gave the boot and the rest of the interior a good clean too
























Leaves a nice matt finish
Couldn't leave the exterior dirty so carried out a maintenance wash using m&k citrus, tac systems snow foam, tac systems mystic bubble shampoo, topping off the car with d&dsi for a change,forgot what a good product it is

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Having been away for a couple of weeks and last put an LSP on my car in March, I felt it was time for a change and to strip back my old LSP (Detailed Online Surreal wax).

Previously sealed the wheels using Wowos Crystal Sealant.










Beading still evident which is a good job as the car has just been standing still a fair bit since I did them.










Then onto stripping what was left of the LSP using GT Decon shampoo.










Bonnet looking fairly good. The sides needed more of a hit:










I then used a glue and tar remover, an iron fallout remover and then clayed before re-washing the car.
Some of the products used:










I didn't polish after the clay, just used Refresh, a pre-wax cleanser. I'm thinking this was a mistake.

It was then time to apply my a wax from M&K, a first time purchase.










This was the finished result after one coat:




























Since then I have done a second coat, applied Adams Rinseless as a waterless wash to the door jambs and applied CarChem Tyre and Trim to the tyres.

It's now raining…

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Front gates today, wash then wipe over with Adam's 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

A bit of garden detailing this morning, tried to restore the lids on the Keter boxes, wish I had done it years ago before the UV damage had occurred.

Auto Finesse Revive doing its thing.



















And a before and after










Now waiting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## sharrkey

Just finished alloys and was about to wash the car till I seen the quality of water now










Not your usual Scottish water quality 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash

sharrkey said:


> Just finished alloys and was about to wash the car till I seen the quality of water now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your usual Scottish water quality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Possibly a lucky escape there, fella...and probably not that noticeable if you had coloured buckets.


----------



## The Cueball

The old girl passed another MOT yesterday, 21 years young now…

Gave her a quick clean today, topped off with some M&K atomic sealant and my M&K wax that was made for me ages ago…

Haven't used it for ages, forgot how nice it is!

:thumb:


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> Just finished alloys and was about to wash the car till I seen the quality of water now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not your usual Scottish water quality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I had this yesterday matem where abouts are you located?

It cleared after a while..but I noticed the toilet was running exactly like that,


----------



## sharrkey

Walesy. said:


> I had this yesterday matem where abouts are you located?
> 
> It cleared after a while..but I noticed the toilet was running exactly like that,


Bonnybridge, took a good 1 1/2 of running the water before it eventually cleared.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> Bonnybridge, took a good 1 1/2 of running the water before it eventually cleared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Strange, we are not really local....but ours certainly did look like that.

Same, few flushes of the toilet and run of the bath/shower cleared it.


----------



## Fentum

I had to get the machine out yesterday and today and buff out some of my wife’s handiwork before returning a car to a certain well known hire company. Two panels and one door’s worth, including a long scratch down to the metal:buffer:.

The car was black, natch, so nowhere to hide at all.

Still, I had some old black paint, an old container of Range Rover clear coat and a fine brush, some fine sandpaper, Scratch X, some remnants of a Poorboy’s polish and Black Hole to hand, which did the trick sufficiently to get the car accepted with no charges…:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

The Cueball said:


> The old girl passed another MOT yesterday, 21 years young now…
> 
> Gave her a quick clean today, topped off with some M&K atomic sealant and my M&K wax that was made for me ages ago…
> 
> Haven't used it for ages, forgot how nice it is!
> 
> :thumb:


That's one seriously clean Kwaka! Those callipers could start a fire in direct sunlight :lol: Well done sir!


----------



## PaulAT

Having washed it on Saturday and it just been left on the drive since then, I put a layer of Poorboys Nattys paste wax (black) on the missus Ateca, applied CarChem T&T to the tyres and trim, cleaned inside and sealed the leather with GTechnic L1.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A quick exterior and interior clean up today. Topped with some polish angel high gloss. Hg is so nice to use, lovely to massage into the paint,seems to leave a very 'glassy' finish

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

The Cueball said:


> The old girl passed another MOT yesterday, 21 years young now…
> 
> Gave her a quick clean today, topped off with some M&K atomic sealant and my M&K wax that was made for me ages ago…
> 
> Haven't used it for ages, forgot how nice it is!
> 
> :thumb:


I blumming love that green


----------



## Lexus-is250

Finally got round to giving the car a bit of a summer spruce up. Washed and decontaminated followed up by Mitchell and King pure on the da which was enough to gloss up the paint.

Followed up with 2 coats of Garage Therapy three and a coat of Wowo's crystal sealant on the wheels. Tires dressed with Infinity wax tyre coat 2.0.






































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Quick wash tonight, i tried out lambocosmetica semper and gyeon's Q2M ceramic detailer.i was impressed with Both products.semper, which is a neutral shampoo was really nice to use, slick and has to be the nicest smelling shampoo i have used! 








I Used the ceramic detailer for a final wipe down, 1 spray per panel then buff till it flashes off,easy peasy.left a nice glossy, slick finish









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

SarahAnn said:


> I blumming love that green


:thumb::thumb:

It's called Kawasaki Candy Lime Green

Paint code 926740


----------



## sharrkey

Prepping & polishing with wife's car with essence to coat with Carpro Cquartz 3.0 U.K. tomorrow


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## detailR

This is from last week, but I've been trying to make better videos.
Not wanting to be a YouTuber by any stretch 

My 10 year old nephew recommended a new editing app for me as well :lol:


----------



## Miggyt

detailR said:


> This is from last week, but I've been trying to make better videos.
> Not wanting to be a YouTuber by any stretch
> 
> My 10 year old nephew recommended a new editing app for me as well :lol:


Great job on that golf, just subbed :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

detailR said:


> This is from last week, but I've been trying to make better videos.
> Not wanting to be a YouTuber by any stretch
> 
> My 10 year old nephew recommended a new editing app for me as well :lol:


Only problem I have with the video is the audio levels aren't balanced when you go from speaking to music. I had to keep turning the volume up then down.


----------



## detailR

GSVHammer said:


> Only problem I have with the video is the audio levels aren't balanced when you go from speaking to music. I had to keep turning the volume up then down.


Cheers for pointing that out :thumb: I record and edit it on my phone so I guess it's me mumbling that isn't being picked up so well?
I'll turn the music levels down a bit for the next one so it ballances out nicely


----------



## pt1

detailR said:


> This is from last week, but I've been trying to make better videos.
> Not wanting to be a YouTuber by any stretch
> 
> My 10 year old nephew recommended a new editing app for me as well


Enjoyed the video, be good to see more 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got the TT coated today and what a pleasure Carpro Cquartz 3.0 U.K. is to apply and remove, and all done in the driveway.


























































Pictures really don't do it justice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Finally got the TT coated today and what a pleasure Carpro Cquartz 3.0 U.K. is to apply and remove, and all done in the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures really don't do it justice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Fantastic finish mate :thumb::thumb:

Are you looking to top it or leave?


----------



## sharrkey

Rappy said:


> Fantastic finish mate :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Are you looking to top it or leave?


Cheers, tbh I've got it on the bonnet & wings of my car and haven't felt the need to top as it's currently ticking all the boxes for me so will see how it goes on the wife's car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## minimadmotorman

Well not today but Friday!

My sister was grumbling how her A1 was covered in little scratches around the door handles, someone had scraped the passenger door and that it wasn't shiny.

Said I'd give it a once over for her! As usual like a round door handle head I didn't take any before pictures!

But it went a little something like this....

Clean wheel faces, barrels & tyres with Sam's Wheel & Tyre cleaner
Foamed with Garage Therapy Decon Shampoo
Contact Wash using GT Decon Shampoo
Tar Removal using AutoGlanz Spar-Tar
Fallout Removal using High Definition Detail Ferrous Ferric
Clayed using a G3Pro Clay Mitt with GT Decon Shampoo as the lube.
Foamed again with GT Decon Shampoo and a quick Contact Wash & Rinse after claying

Single stage polish with my 1" rotary, 3" DA & 5" DA using Lake Country Orange pads and Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Polish & Wax (good job it can be worked in hot weather, I managed to get the car in the shade).

Polished glass with AutoGlym Glass Polish using 3" DA and a cheap firm SPTA pad.

Sealed with Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Spray Coating

Trims & Tyres dressed with Dodo Juice Dark Matter

Tailpipe polished with Mothers Mag and some 0000 wire wool.

She was very pleased with the end results which is all that matters to me


----------



## Kenan

Gave the inside a clean after a few months of neglect and was too hot to do the outside. 

By the time I was done sun had gone down so used my pump sprayer with BH Autofoam and then rinsed down followed with DI water and left to dry. Come out this morning to a nearly clean car for 5 minutes work, forgot how good Autofoam was in the pump sprayer. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman

minimadmotorman said:


> Well not today but Friday!
> 
> My sister was grumbling how her A1 was covered in little scratches around the door handles, someone had scraped the passenger door and that it wasn't shiny.
> 
> Said I'd give it a once over for her! As usual like a round door handle head I didn't take any before pictures!
> 
> But it went a little something like this....
> 
> Clean wheel faces, barrels & tyres with Sam's Wheel & Tyre cleaner
> Foamed with Garage Therapy Decon Shampoo
> Contact Wash using GT Decon Shampoo
> Tar Removal using AutoGlanz Spar-Tar
> Fallout Removal using High Definition Detail Ferrous Ferric
> Clayed using a G3Pro Clay Mitt with GT Decon Shampoo as the lube.
> Foamed again with GT Decon Shampoo and a quick Contact Wash & Rinse after claying
> 
> Single stage polish with my 1" rotary, 3" DA & 5" DA using Lake Country Orange pads and Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Polish & Wax (good job it can be worked in hot weather, I managed to get the car in the shade).
> 
> Polished glass with AutoGlym Glass Polish using 3" DA and a cheap firm SPTA pad.
> 
> Sealed with Turtle Wax Hybrid Solutions Ceramic Spray Coating
> 
> Trims & Tyres dressed with Dodo Juice Dark Matter
> 
> Tailpipe polished with Mothers Mag and some 0000 wire wool.
> 
> She was very pleased with the end results which is all that matters to me


Oh and I touched up her kerbed gloss black wheels! Happens they are the same colour as the wheels on our Fabia.


----------



## pt1

Got a maintenance wash in yesterday evening.my fav toppers are polish angel products but it gets a bit expensive to use them all the time,generally save them as a treat.think i have found the next best thing... gyeon q2m ceramic detailer. Its not to expensive, smells nice, easy to use,slick, very glossy and hydrophobic 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Washed with Ech20 mixes with Griots Brilliant Shine Rinseless.

Dried with TurtleWax Ceramic Wet wax and Griots 3-1 ceramic wax.

Tac Systems TireCoat mixed with CP PERL on the tires



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Washed and applied Wolfgang Fuzion over 3D Speed
















Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

AndyA4TDI said:


> Washed and applied Wolfgang Fuzion over 3D Speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Mmmmm.... Wolfgang fuzion, so nice to use 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Been a slogging away trying to help my mum sort her gardens out but still found time to clean her car.

I have tried something new today and used Adams Rinseless Wash (previously only used diluted down as a waterless wash). I used Koch Chemie Green Star as a pre-wash for some areas.

I still need to work on my technique but she was happy with the results. It was topped with CarChem's Hydro QD.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969

PaulAT said:


> Been a slogging away trying to help my mum sort her gardens out but still found time to clean her car.
> 
> I have tried something new today and used Adams Rinseless Wash (previously only used diluted down as a waterless wash). I used Koch Chemie Green Star as a pre-wash for some areas.
> 
> I still need to work on my technique but she was happy with the results. It was topped with CarChem's Hydro QD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't know about you, but as im having to go down the same kinda route with ONR, find it weird trying to perfect the technique after all these years using a PW and 2bm wash


----------



## PaulAT

bidderman1969 said:


> don't know about you, but as im having to go down the same kinda route with ONR, find it weird trying to perfect the technique after all these years using a PW and 2bm wash


I'm the same; having spent years doing the 2BM like you.

Looking back I should used more than two cloths to do the car. It didn't do as thorough clean, as you would expect. I had to work a bit harder to rid the car of some black spots dotted around but to her eye it looked great.

Overall, a work in progress.


----------



## PaulAT

Had another go at doing a rinseless wash, this time on my car 

I used a different method this time; I had one bucket mixed with solution and one bucket as a rinse bucket. This was them by the end of the wash:










I used Adams Rinseless wash and M&K QD as a drying aid/topper.




























The wheels weren't done, I have to be honest. They looked too dirty to be using a rinseless wash on and I didn't want to ruin my mitts/towels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

PaulAT said:


> Had another go at doing a rinseless wash, this time on my car
> 
> I used a different method this time; I had one bucket mixed with solution and one bucket as a rinse bucket. This was them by the end of the wash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Adams Rinseless wash and M&K QD as a drying aid/topper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wheels weren't done, I have to be honest. They looked too dirty to be using a rinseless wash on and I didn't want to ruin my mitts/towels.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still not convinced with a rinseless wash. Guessing your gloss black trim is swirl city with eiter a 2BM or rinseless wash.


----------



## PaulAT

Rappy said:


> I'm still not convinced with a rinseless wash. Guessing your gloss black trim is swirl city with eiter a 2BM or rinseless wash.


Not a single swirl thankfully. I'm very careful when around it. It was also my first ever rinseless on my car


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

PaulAT said:


> I'm the same; having spent years doing the 2BM like you.
> 
> Looking back I should used more than two cloths to do the car. It didn't do as thorough clean, as you would expect. I had to work a bit harder to rid the car of some black spots dotted around but to her eye it looked great.
> 
> Overall, a work in progress.


Yeah I worried about marring with rinseless so only one pass per side with a folded 40x40 MF, giving me 8 sides.

Lastly try rolling your hand and wrist as you drag towel across panel. This gives you a clean edge rolling across the car as the dirty edge is being rolled away from surface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got a maintenance wash in last night, used lambocosmetica neve snow foam for the for the first time, at 25/1,was still pretty thick at that dilution, car wasnt to dirty so not really a good test to see how effective it is. Used tac systems mystic bubble shampoo then went round with gyeon q2m ceramic detailer again, very nice product,got finished just before dark

























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

PaulAT said:


> Not a single swirl thankfully. I'm very careful when around it. It was also my first ever rinseless on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking car & still very glossy :thumb:

If you dont have a swirl finder light, use your torch on your phone. The above picture will not show any swirls, due to no direct light source.


----------



## pt1

Cleaned up the mrs car this afternoon,think its been around 2 month since its last wash. interior tackled first,comes up well 








the car still beading very well on its rinse down, the coat of dodo future armour holding up well. Did a pre wash with m&k citrus followed detailed online elite shampoo then i used dodo juice future armour as a drying aid








To warm for detailing, beer time 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Quick bath tonight hopefully try out the nv stuff tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Rappy said:


> Nice looking car & still very glossy :thumb:
> 
> If you dont have a swirl finder light, use your torch on your phone. The above picture will not show any swirls, due to no direct light source.


Yeah I did try catching a photo or two using the flash but they didn't come out well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Quick wash of the other half's car meaning it was covered in bird s***.










Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer was used as a drying aid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

Multi stage wash and solid decon on this monster…





It was holing allot of tar but not allot of iron contamination. It has seen a few country road hedgerows and would really benefit from a polish to enhance the depth of the colour which is a very rewarding graphite/slate blue metallic

Finished with Bouncers DD Si as a 'make do' coat for the owner


----------



## Miggyt

Applied nv lustre and jet yesterday, forgot to take pictures of course aha but beading shots today 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the wife's little Suzuki a spruce up today. Normal wash followed by Mitchell and King Pure, Titan then Infinity wax qdx.

Also gave the headlights a quick polish



















































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

PaulAT said:


> Quick wash of the other half's car meaning it was covered in bird s***.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer was used as a drying aid.


Whats on the rear door here?


----------



## PaulAT

20vKarlos said:


> Whats on the rear door here?


Just some door protectors from Halfords. We have two kids and we have to park next to a wall so it's a way to prevent them dinging the doors.

Link: https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...ion/halfords-door-guard-clear-x-4-263803.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

PaulAT said:


> Just some door protectors from Halfords. We have two kids and we have to park next to a wall so it's a way to prevent them dinging the doors.
> 
> Link: https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...ion/halfords-door-guard-clear-x-4-263803.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have to park my 3dr Fiesta next to the wall in the garage to make the passage way to the back wide enough, being the ST it also has the big sills that make getting in and out harder teamed with long doors, Screwed an offcut of carpet to the garage wall many years ago now just in case :lol:


----------



## malvern_man

No pictures I'm afraid but I tried out my Garage Therapy One wheel shampoo for the first time today. I've never used a dedicated wheel shampoo before and I was very impressed with the results, my diamond cut wheels are gleaming. 

I put 30ml in my IK Pro 2 foamer and topped it up with 1.5L of water then I put 20ml in my 20L wash bucket. I foamed the wheel and used my new Microfiber Madness wheel mitt to clean the wheel. After putting the wash mitt into the wash bucket I also sprayed some of the foam from the IK onto the mitt, I found this worked really well. I thought the MM wash mitt was very good, I could even get into the barrels to clean them (I haven't got a wheel brush yet) I found half a bottle of Diamondbrite Alloy Shield in my shed so I gave the wheels a spray with it and then jet washed it off. All in all I'm very, very pleased with how clean my wheels are, I'm definitely a GT One wheel shampoo convert.

Also tried out my new short trigger gun on my BigBoi jet washer, I was really impressed with it.


----------



## PaulAT

Christian6984 said:


> I have to park my 3dr Fiesta next to the wall in the garage to make the passage way to the back wide enough, being the ST it also has the big sills that make getting in and out harder teamed with long doors, Screwed an offcut of carpet to the garage wall many years ago now just in case :lol:


My old man had something similar in his garage.

The wall in question is the side of our house so it would look unsightly having an off-cut stuck on the wall. With my car, to save having those protectors on mine, I just make people wait until I have pulled off the drive no matter what the weather 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

1 1/2 hrs to clean coated alloys and dress tyres, jeez I think I need help









Have to say Gt tyre serum does leave a lovely gloss finish when freshly applied

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> 1 1/2 hrs to clean coated alloys and dress tyres, jeez I think I need help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say Gt tyre serum does leave a lovely gloss finish when freshly applied
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking fantastic :thumb::thumb:. I completely undestand and feel your pain  

A non car person, would be able to get there car done inside & out in 10 mins via the cheap hand car washes :lol::lol:


----------



## rob267

Not today but over the weekend. A friend asked me to sort out his car.


























































Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Got a maintenance wash in, been over a week since i last washed the car...my Ocd wasn't happy

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Maintenance wash on mine and one of the daughters cars today as hers was a bit grim.

Used Art de Shine graphine detailer on mine after drying, lovely glossy product and very simple to use.

Her little Hyundai was treated to a polish with Mitchell and King Pure followed by Britemax Remax.






























Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

After a week a way to Devon and just short of 1100 miles I thought I would give the Sportage a maintenance wash.




























Started off with some Chemical Guys No Touch snow foam as I had half a bottle left made up from last time.










Washed with Carchem 1900:1 shampoo with various mitts and brushes. I wasn't happy with the water behaviour after the maintenance wash.
Ended up stripping off the protection that was on the car.
Bilt Hamber Korrosol
Bilt Hamber Soft Clay. The car was amazingly free of bonded contaminants.
Went over the car with Angelwax Perfect Polish via DA on a Chemical Guys Blue Hexlogic pad.
Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid to clean the surface.

By the time I had gone from the wash to the pre Wax cleaning stage the weather had gone from overcast to no clouds in the sky.

Fellow forum member *Pt1* had kindly loaned me his Wowo's Crystal Sealant as well as giving me a few small samples of other products to try. What an amazing place DW is.

So first time using Crystal Sealant. Applied via a small microfiber covered foam applicator in straight lines and buffed off with a clean microfiber towel. Seemed to look alright. Trying to do the car on the panels in the shade first.

All glass including panoramic roof coated in Mitchell And King Glass, ceramic glass sealant.

Moved the car in to the Sun.










Flake looks nice but noticed some hazing.



















Went round the car again with another clean microfiber cloth to remove what looked liked patches on the panels and called it a day. My maintenance wash has turned in to a 6+ hour detail.

Came out to look at the car again yesterday and could still see horizontal lines of un removed CS on some panels. I went over these with Blackfire QD and a clean MF. At this point I was wishing I'd just used a wax on the car! Car is now looking better but I'm a little disappointed, probably user error as it's the first time I've used CS. The unclouded sky's may not have helped me either.

Wednesday afternoon is started raining, the sheeting and beading look great on the car.

Wheels were just washed as I still need to take them off to apply a coating. Was hoping to do that today but it's not going to happen.

Last but not least a thanks to *Pt1* for been kind enough to loan me his bottle of CS and taking the time to make me some sample bottles up.:thumb:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

O dear, sounds like you had a battle with cs.i have always found it ok to work with, maybe applied to much or was to warm? Try dd future armour, thats more user friendly and versatile  putting together another 15 samples for you to try 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

At work i Noticed the sea gulls had used the motor for bird bomb target practice, before it dried i used the work pressure washer to get it off, i some how dragged the filthy pw hose along the front panel 








Today i ONR'd the car,ipa'd the panel then corrected the damage with menzerna 2200 on a shinemate medium pad, came out nicely








Topped the panel with some PA Black wulfenite....while i had the PA out i topped the rest of the car with it, couldn't resist 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

pt1 said:


> At work i Noticed the sea gulls had used the motor for bird bomb target practice, before it dried i used the work pressure washer to get it off, i some how dragged the filthy pw hose along the front panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today i ONR'd the car,ipa'd the panel then corrected the damage with menzerna 2200 on a shinemate medium pad, came out nicely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topped the panel with some PA Black wulfenite....while i had the PA out i topped the rest of the car with it, couldn't resist
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking great :thumb:

Good excuse to give the whole car the Polish Angel treatment


----------



## malvern_man

I gave my QQ a clean today so I could try out my new wheel woolies (from Ultimate Finish) and my Gyeon Q²M Bathe+ (from Clean and Shiny)

The wheel woolies were brilliant, although I only needed to use the largest one. I could get all the way round the wheel including between the barrel and the caliper, both front and rear. Reaching the back of the barrel wasn't a problem either. It was so much easier than trying to get my wheel mitt to the back of the barrels. The method I used was, rinsed off the wheel, pump sprayed some APC onto the wheel, put the wheel woolie into my bucket of shampoo then sprayed some APC onto it too, I then cleaned between 3 spokes, rinsed out the W.W then repeated until I had gone round the complete wheel.

I used Autobrite APC on the lower panels and Autobrite Magifoam to foam up the car ( not sure if it makes a difference but I used deionised water in the bottle and the foam seemed thicker than I can remember )

I was very impressed with the Bathe+ shampoo too, I used 30ml in my 20L wash bucket, I decided to try some in my foam cannon too, I put 15ml in the bottle and topped up with 500ml of water. The Bathe+ was quite sudsy in my bucket to start but towards the end it just looked like normal water, but it seemed to work just as well as it did at the start. It worked well in my foam cannon too, I sprayed a couple of panels at a time and then used my wash mitt and the solution in my bucket to go over the panels.

After a final thorough rinse ( BigBoi Washr ) I re-rinsed the car using my cordless Bosch Fontus filled with deionised water.

I found a bottle of Diamondbrite tyre dressing in the shed so I used that for the finishing touch.

All in all I am very, very pleased with my purchases and I am extremely pleased with how my QQ now looks.


----------



## olliewills

pt1 said:


> O dear, sounds like you had a battle with cs.i have always found it ok to work with, maybe applied to much or was to warm? Try dd future armour, thats more user friendly and versatile  putting together another 15 samples for you to try
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I've also always found WWCS okay to work with, though I'll admit you do need to work in small sections at a time and have the applicator in one hand and the buffing cloth in the other.

It's ridiculously hard-wearing stuff though and totally worth a bit of effort in the application.My wheels particularly are an absolute joy to clean now they are covered in WWCS!


----------



## Cookies

Very quick wash of our two cars this morning. Was a bit of a struggle if I'm honest, as I fell off a ladder yesterday..... Friday 13th. Nothing broken, thankfully, just a bit sore today.

Anyhoo, here they are.

Cooks
















Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

took two wheels off to give them a good clean yesterday, went through all the different wheel products I've got and they're still like sandpaper on the inside (at least got the tar and the old weight stickers off.

So will be buying some more wheel stuff later today.


----------



## Evolution380

Not really detailing just a very quick wash post collection of the wife's new car as I asked the dealership not to touch it.



Full Decon and Nanolex Matte SI3D Ceramic protection next weekend.


----------



## Miggyt

3 weeks since last wash and applying nv lustre and jet, no time at the moment as moving in the next few weeks 
Applied bh auto foam @ 2% pir and did a pretty good job of removing most of the dirt

























Ez bog brush definitely going to be my go to for arches now made it so much easier than my vikan long brush









Thought I'd try the new brushes I recently got from detailing factory, super soft and well worth the £, sprayed p&s breakbuster on wheels from Lance kinda liking this method at the mo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Miggyt said:


> 3 weeks since last wash and applying nv lustre and jet, no time at the moment as moving in the next few weeks
> Applied bh auto foam @ 2% pir and did a pretty good job of removing most of the dirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ez bog brush definitely going to be my go to for arches now made it so much easier than my vikan long brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd try the new brushes I recently got from detailing factory, super soft and well worth the £, sprayed p&s breakbuster on wheels from Lance kinda liking this method at the mo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great brushes :thumb: Have both EZ & Factory Detail.

I would just be careful using BH. It can & is known to strip

The only time I use BH is for a strip wash & car that has little to no protection.


----------



## Miggyt

Rappy said:


> Great brushes :thumb: Have both EZ & Factory Detail.
> 
> I would just be careful using BH. It can & is known to strip
> 
> The only time I use BH is for a strip wash & car that has little to no protection.


Thanks Rappy! Yeah I thought I'd only try 2% just cos it was quite filthy, normally use blizzard when I can regularly wash it and keep on top of it

Did have a little test to see after and the water behaviour was still very good:thumb:


----------



## Rappy

Miggyt said:


> Thanks Rappy! Yeah I thought I'd only try 2% just cos it was quite filthy, normally use blizzard when I can regularly wash it and keep on top of it
> 
> Did have a little test to see after and the water behaviour was still very good:thumb:


That's good to hear :thumb:


----------



## idrobbo

No pics, I washed 3 cars today, using BH Autofoam & Autowash & rinsed with filtered water. Her car was finished with Bouncers D&D Si, mine is recently coated so no topper, then my daughters' ('cos it's her birthday today) topped with TW Dry & Shine.


----------



## Christian6984

Last night after work went to my mates and he had washed and decon'd his Mini, he did the polishing and the waxing but is looking to sell the car for something newer. Its suffered with some of the common really bad fading and tiger striping, last year long before the thought of selling I used solution finish on it which made it look ok. I got the heat gun out to carefully try and revive the trim but some of it is still not perfect but looked much better, one side's arches are particularly worse than the other. Since his wife works local and can walk to work, he's been using her car to allow me to use DLUX to coat the trim, sent him a picture since he was on late night at work, I took a quick picture to show him the difference and did come back after covering the large areas to get the DLUX into the tight crevasses.










Fiesta also over the weekend was ready for a decon and polish etc. Pretty standard stuff. Snowfoam, Iron Out, Tardis, Clay Mitt, BH Cleanser Polish and Fusso, bonnet had wax haze from applying to thickly, re-polished and used 476's although read a second coat may have alleviated it. No real befores except the wheels.


----------



## malvern_man

I've always been a bit sceptical of the 'one spray does all' type of interior cleaners until today that is....I tried the Gyeon Q2M Interior Detailer, wow, was I impressed...oh yes.

It's just so easy to use, 2 to 3 spritzes onto a microfibre and wipe, it flashes off virtually instantaneously, I then buffed over the surfaces with another microfibre cloth but it wasn't really necessary. Also I can't believe how little product I used and I cleaned the interior from front to back.

My Qashqai Tekna+ has a leather interior and it now looks like the day I bought it, to be honest it probably looks better.


----------



## pt1

Gave the car a wash today, used lambocosmetica neve snow foam followed by lambocosmetica semper shampoo, very impressed with this lambocosmetica stuff! Not cheapest but the snow foam is very economical,diluting up to 50:1.that favourite wax thread got me thinking... so decided to give a few of my favourites a run out.. Picked out zymol concours.. Zymol glasur and pinnacle souveran








Concours on the bonnet and roof, glasur on the passenger side








Souveran on the spoiler and driver side. 
They all look pretty much the same,find souveran nicest to use  zymol's very hydrophobic though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

pt1, think the photo's of your car is what motivated me to get my ass in gear and sort mine out, that Focus always looks epic :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Christian6984 said:


> pt1, think the photo's of your car is what motivated me to get my ass in gear and sort mine out, that Focus always looks epic :thumb:


Cheers, the fiesta looking good 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Washed, PA Cosmic, clarity for glass and Tac Systems TireCoat for the tires



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahAnn

pt1 said:


> Gave the car a wash today, used lambocosmetica neve snow foam followed by lambocosmetica semper shampoo, very impressed with this lambocosmetica stuff! Not cheapest but the snow foam is very economical,diluting up to 1:50.that favourite wax thread got me thinking... so decided to give a few of my favourites a run out.. Picked out zymol concours.. Zymol glasur and pinnacle souveran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concours on the bonnet and roof, glasur on the passenger side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souveran on the spoiler and driver side.
> They all look pretty much the same,find souveran nicest to use  zymol's very hydrophobic though
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Pt1 yours is the best black car I think I've seen. Noticed it on a few threads and thought that.


----------



## DanWinfield

Been neglecting the car recently with other goings on. Was a right mess as its been about 6 months since I've even had the hoover in there.

Anyways, vac'd, carpets cleaned and brushed, dash decreased and detailed, leather scrubbed and the back of the rear seats de-foot printed. Leather conditioned and new kick guards installed.

Feels special again now
















Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

SarahAnn said:


> Pt1 yours is the best black car I think I've seen. Noticed it on a few threads and thought that.


Wow, thanks  Its due a polish before winter, trying to find that extra bit of shine is never ending 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Only home for a week but managed to get mine and hers done this morning.

Gyeon Ceramic Detailer was the QD of choice today for mine. First time using a ceramic QD, pleased with the looks.










Hers was finished with CarChem Hydro QD as a drying aid.










A quick shot of mine in the multi storey this arvo:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

After another trip to the isle of arran the car was filthy
































I had a busy day on my hands. Due to the sunny weather i tackled the interior first followed by the wheels and engine bay. I waited till later in the day to wash the rest of the car as sun + heat + black car dont mix. The interior was hoovered out, apc'd in areas then dressed with odk interior dressing.hit the wheels with m&k citrus and detailed online elite shampoo, tyres cleaned with gyeon tire cleaner then dressed with gyeon Q2 tire. Waited till around 6.30pm to tackle the body work using m&k citrus, lambocosmetica neve, lambocosmetica semper, followed by gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid

































Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

I finally cracked out the Makita DPO600 polisher as I've grown tired of hand polishing and need to practise. I used my elderly 2nd car as the guinea pig as the paint is rather battered. I started out with this, which I had partly hand polished about a month ago.









I used Rupes DA fine with a 5" DA fine foam pad. The finish isn't perfect as it's 26 year old paint that's covered 196k and lived every day of that outside so there are some deeper defects and a lot of stone chips. It is a huge improvement on what it was. I still need to do the bonnet, the roof and the tailgate yet. The sun came out part way through to try and make my life difficult. I topped it off at the end with some fusso coat on the areas I have polished.


----------



## Rappy

Kei said:


> I finally cracked out the Makita DPO600 polisher as I've grown tired of hand polishing and need to practise. I used my elderly 2nd car as the guinea pig as the paint is rather battered. I started out with this, which I had partly hand polished about a month ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Rupes DA fine with a 5" DA fine foam pad. The finish isn't perfect as it's 26 year old paint that's covered 196k and lived every day of that outside so there are some deeper defects and a lot of stone chips. It is a huge improvement on what it was. I still need to do the bonnet, the roof and the tailgate yet. The sun came out part way through to try and make my life difficult. I topped it off at the end with some fusso coat on the areas I have polished.


Fantastic looking Saab, great work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## pt1

Got the motor all cleaned up the other day then it got covered in bird bombs,nearly every panel got hit! So today the plan was to do a quick ONR wash, no more! ...as usual, one thing lead to another and i ended giving the full car a light polish using auto finesse tripple with a DA.. topped that with some zymol carbon  both really compliment each other, leaving a really rich deep shine

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Got the motor all cleaned up the other day then it got covered in bird bombs,nearly every panel got hit! So today the plan was to do a quick ONR wash, no more! ...as usual, one thing lead to another and i ended giving the full car a light polish using auto finesse tripple with a DA.. topped that with some zymol carbon  both really compliment each other, leaving a really rich deep shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Don't know how you get away with it

Looks epic as normal mate.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

Gave the VRS a full decon and finished it with Can Coat, two coats, topped with Gyeon Cure. Really easy to use combo, certainly a slick finish, gloss is nothing too amazing but not got it for that. Was surprised as just taken the application MF out of the zip lock bag I'd stored it in, and it's stiffened up (ohhhh misses) quite a lot more than I'd expected.

Let's see how it does.....









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyt

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Gave the VRS a full decon and finished it with Can Coat, two coats, topped with Gyeon Cure. Really easy to use combo, certainly a slick finish, gloss is nothing too amazing but not got it for that. Was surprised as just taken the application MF out of the zip lock bag I'd stored it in, and it's stiffened up (ohhhh misses) quite a lot more than I'd expected.
> 
> Let's see how it does.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Absolutely love this colour! Great job looks fantastic


----------



## sharrkey

Was pretty dull when I applied lustrous to the boot lid last nite, hopefully get some better pictures




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roscopervis

pt1 said:


> After another trip to the isle of arran the car was filthy


Must be all that Dalradian schist.


----------



## Kei

Did some more work on the "rusty nail" today. The bonnet and the rear spoiler is all I could be bothered with as I overdid it on Saturday.

The bonnet got swapped out about 7 years back for a newer one off a 9-3 as the original had holes rusting in it from some severe impact damage from debris on the motorway. Being silver, it's really hard to tell that it's even been polished. The bumpers show the tell tale signs of the cars age and the care my neighbours have taken over the last 22 years.


The spoiler is now actually both dark and shiny. It's clearly a single stage paint as it made the pad go black and my buffing cloth. There are some big scrapes in it which cannot be corrected. 


Far from perfect but for my first time polishing by machine, I think I did ok. To get more of the scratches out, I'd have to crack out either the wool pads or the coarse compound kit. I didn't feel inclined for a multistage polish.


I've not been able to do the tailgate as I need a smaller polisher. I'm looking at getting the Proxxon WP/A with some 1" and 2" pads + extension bar which should get into the intricate bits. I'm also thinking of trying britemax trim max or solution finish on the black plastic bits. That said, I think a lot of the trim is shot and needs replacing. I tried C4 years ago and it didn't take and went all patchy. (even with lots of decon prep)


----------



## pt1

roscopervis said:


> Must be all that Dalradian schist.


There is some rather nice rock formations up there 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Did the wash at the end of 2 half days polishing.

My paint was in horrible condition, so I've bought some new mitts and cloths. Have to admit I was pretty apprehensive washing it today. The £1 mitts are going to be demoted to wheels only.

Used the bear claw pad today, it holds far too much water, but it was fun on the new surface sliding away without my help!

After this, I did start to add a layer of Kiwami over the Fusso, but now I've decided to wait until my new Ragmaster Creature cloths stun up too.

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr

Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr


----------



## pt1

Cyclonetog said:


> Did the wash at the end of 2 half days polishing.
> 
> My paint was in horrible condition, so I've bought some new mitts and cloths. Have to admit I was pretty apprehensive washing it today. The £1 mitts are going to be demoted to wheels only.
> 
> Used the bear claw pad today, it holds far too much water, but it was fun on the new surface sliding away without my help!
> 
> After this, I did start to add a layer of Kiwami over the Fusso, but now I've decided to wait until my new Ragmaster Creature cloths stun up too.
> 
> Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Focus Togger, on Flickr


Nice work, you can get that grey to look very glossy 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Did a maintenance wash this morning.
Ended up putting a coat of G3 Supergloss Wax on, just because I wanted to. Applied Wowo's Crystal Sealant to the wheel faces and some Sonax tyre black to the tyres.
Heading off to an afternoon at work now 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

maintenance wash this evening before it got dark,got to try out a few new purchases, bh cleanser polish and bh finis wax... even though i had just polished and waxed the car last weekend 
I only got time to do one side though. i applied the cleaner polish by hand with the supplied sponge applicatior, its very easy to use,got one side of the car done in minutes, left it to haze then it buffs away effortlessly, kind of reminds me of a thinner srp,my paint is in pretty good condition so i would like to use it on a car with rougher paint to see what its capable of. Really nice product to use though. I then topped it with bh finis wax, not the nicest wax in the world to use but was a doddle to remove and left a rich slick feeling finish








Gave it a quick spray of water and it looks to be very hydrophobic








Gave the dash board a quick going over with detailed online natural dressing,easy product to use,spray, wipe over, done. as in its name left a natural look.the d.o orange scented air freshener smells great.more good quality great value products from detailed online 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

Went around both cars with CarPro PERL. 

Never tried it before, it's amazing! I just hope it lasts, but seemed to repel water very nicely on my GF's car. Mixed 1:1 for tyres, then just decided to carry on around the window trims, bumper inserts etc. I know I'm late to this party, but I think it looks great.


----------



## pt1

Cyclonetog said:


> Went around both cars with CarPro PERL.
> 
> Never tried it before, it's amazing! I just hope it lasts, but seemed to repel water very nicely on my GF's car. Mixed 1:1 for tyres, then just decided to carry on around the window trims, bumper inserts etc. I know I'm late to this party, but I think it looks great.


It's a brilliant versatile product 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

PERL looks great but like most water based trim dressings doesn't last and I've found it to streak on plastic and rubber trim when it rains. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

I spent today testing out my new nano polisher (proxxon WP/A) on the tailgate of the old saab. This is the very swirly paint I started with. I'm doing it in sections to avoid overexerting my back.


I used some Rupes DA-coarse compound and the proxxon medium foam pads. Just one set was required and I didn't even need to use the finer polish to refine as there was no obvious sign of holograms or marring from the rotary.


I'm slowly working my way around this car, mainly as practise so I don't wreck the paint on the mini. I know I'll never achieve perfection as it's nearly 27 years old and never spent a day out of the weather. Before anyone asks, yes, there are marks from where the old badges used to be. The adhesive must have affected the clearcoat. (Faint outlines of SAAB on the left and 900 SE on the right are visible) The badges were on the car for 15 years before I removed them as the silver had started to wear away.


----------



## pt1

Nice work fella, looking really good 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclonetog

atbalfour said:


> PERL looks great but like most water based trim dressings doesn't last and I've found it to streak on plastic and rubber trim when it rains.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


What would be the better alternative?


----------



## Mcpx

I did something today I have not done in a long time, probably three years or more, I waxed my car!

Sounds weird but my normal go to after a full detail has been a ceramic spray, then maintenance with BSD, which has worked well for me. Recently switched to Mitchell & King qd, which is even more glossy than BSD believe it or not, but it’s either not as hydrophobic as the sonax or my eight below snow foam is killing it. 

Anyway, fancied a change, so warmed up an old bottle of Collinite 845, machined it on with a soft pad then buffed off with one of those fantastic new purple work cloths from M&K (seriously, these are the softest towels I’ve ever used and they are also the cheapest, so confused!). I was rewarded for my efforts with the pop of metallic flake in my candy red paintwork that I had forgotten was there and a depth that you just don’t get with spray sealant and qd’s. Oh and a thinly veiled look of envy from my neighbour who had just spent a smug 30 minutes washing his own car. 

Sometimes the old ways are the best.


----------



## bidderman1969

Mcpx said:


> I did something today I have not done in a long time, probably three years or more, I waxed my car!
> 
> Sounds weird but my normal go to after a full detail has been a ceramic spray, then maintenance with BSD, which has worked well for me. Recently switched to Mitchell & King qd, which is even more glossy than BSD believe it or not, but it's either not as hydrophobic as the sonax or my eight below snow foam is killing it.
> 
> Anyway, fancied a change, so warmed up an old bottle of Collinite 845, machined it on with a soft pad then buffed off with one of those fantastic new purple work cloths from M&K (seriously, these are the softest towels I've ever used and they are also the cheapest, so confused!). I was rewarded for my efforts with the pop of metallic flake in my candy red paintwork that I had forgotten was there and a depth that you just don't get with spray sealant and qd's. Oh and a thinly veiled look of envy from my neighbour who had just spent a smug 30 minutes washing his own car.
> 
> Sometimes the old ways are the best.


snap!

I actually went back and used Dodo Juice Purple Haze


----------



## atbalfour

Cyclonetog said:


> What would be the better alternative?


After spectacularly failing with PERL and similar type products I've always used a dedicated trim coating (C4) but more recently a ceramic coating with good darkening effect (even a lite coating like TAC Moonlight). Even though it's not designed specifically for trim I have Moonlight (a 9 month product) running 13 months like new on trim of a relative's trim heavy Citroen. Wipe on and avoid wiping off if the application is level.

I can't stand dressing trim, it's fiddly to be so precise e.g. around windows and close to paintwork so better to commit a day to it, do it once and right with a product that has longevity..

Perl is a lovely looking tyre dressing, good for engine bays and quite a lot of household things tho!


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

atbalfour said:


> After spectacularly failing with PERL and similar type products I've always used a dedicated trim coating (C4) but more recently a ceramic coating with good darkening effect (even a lite coating like TAC Moonlight). Even though it's not designed specifically for trim I have Moonlight (a 9 month product) running 13 months like new on trim of a relative's trim heavy Citroen. Wipe on and avoid wiping off if the application is level.
> 
> I can't stand dressing trim, it's fiddly to be so precise e.g. around windows and close to paintwork so better to commit a day to it, do it once and right with a product that has longevity..
> 
> Perl is a lovely looking tyre dressing, good for engine bays and quite a lot of household things tho!


Since I started using Perl for tyre dressing I don't know how many years ago, I haven't been without it, occasionally tried other things but I haven't found anything that I like as much. For plastic trim though, I agree, it's not the best.


----------



## pt1

Quick Onr wash before dark. Decided to give bh cleanser polish and finis wax another run out, with daylight running out i only got time to give the tailgate and rear bumper the treatment.detailing itch is scratched, ill sleep better tonight now 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Quick wash today 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Quick wash today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking great  how are you liking the m2?

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Looking great  how are you liking the m2?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Dream car for me so loving it everyday if I'm honest, unfortunately black is owning Me lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Roof polished with S20 then S40 and 2x coats of Carpro Cquartz 3.0 U.K.




























Been a busy morning lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Looks great

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

What detailing have I done today...non...but Staffordshire Car Care have, I've been today and picked up my Qashqai and it looks unbelievable.

It's had the full Gyeon treatment, inside and out.


----------



## AndyQash

Looking very good, Mr Malvern...soooo shiny.

Sent from my moto g(10) using Tapatalk


----------



## noddy r32

pt1 said:


> Quick Onr wash before dark. Decided to give bh cleanser polish and finis wax another run out, with daylight running out i only got time to give the tailgate and rear bumper the treatment.detailing itch is scratched, ill sleep better tonight now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Stunning finish must try bilt hammer cleanser :thumb:


----------



## Kei

I decontaminated the roof and then gave it a polish. This was without a doubt the worst panel on the entire car.

The state of it after claying wasn't great.



After using a mix of rupes DA-fine and coarse and the foam pads using the makita forced rotation and proxxon mini rotary.


----------



## pt1

Got a quick interior clean up before dark.hoover, dashboard, door shuts etc. Im liking detail online's air freshner, mmmm.. Orange 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco Polo

Gave my XKR a good wash with Autoglym's Polar Blast, Wash and Seal today and tried out my new EZ Detailing Brush on the wheels. Very impressed with this as it has always been difficult getting past the big front brake calipers into the barrel of the 20" Kasuga alloys, and also between the thinner gap of the spokes, even though I have the three part Wheel Woolies set. The EZ brush got through easily:










































Job done!


----------



## pt1

Another quick maintenance wash before it got dark, fighting a losing battle with the light now... Role on next spring 
Used Lambocosmetica neve, tac systems mystic bubble shampoo then gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid








Taking a pic of the car in the dark, what must the neighbours think 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Carpro reset, bilberry wheel cleaner and Ech20 quick detailer.
















Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthantsPete

As Ive got to respray the bumper, though Id test out the decon shampoo and wax stripper (to avoid any contamination)

Works amazing well, quick wipe over and the wax is all gone and its squeeky clean like after a compound (just you and the clearcoat).

Well recommended , G3 Profession Panel Prep shampoo, use a bit like cleanser fluid or gyeon Prep but like a car shampoo.


----------



## RT1994

NorthantsPete said:


> As Ive got to respray the bumper, though Id test out the decon shampoo and wax stripper (to avoid any contamination)
> 
> Works amazing well, quick wipe over and the wax is all gone and its squeeky clean like after a compound (just you and the clearcoat).
> 
> Well recommended , G3 Profession Panel Prep shampoo, use a bit like cleanser fluid or gyeon Prep but like a car shampoo.


Which decon shampoo and wax stripper is this as I've been looking for one to buy before my winter detail. Did you use the G3 Panel Prep Shampoo or something else?


----------



## pt1

Car had a service today and passed its MOT so decided to give it a little pamper. Off today too so no rush before dark . There was only dust on the car so just a ONR wash needed , gave the near side a going over with BH cleanser polish, thats the full car polished up with this product now, i like it,gets a thumbs up from me.had a little bit of time on my hands so ended up having a play with a few products on the freshly polished panels








Couldn't see any real difference in the look of each product... 








... but what did stand out was the user experience with Wolfgang fuzion, really is such a pleasure to use..Was tempted to go over the full car with it but resisted. 
Gave the glass a clean with carbon collective clarity,its a super hydrophobic product then topped the tyres with gyeon tire

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

3 cars washed today and I'm wrecked




































Not sure why I took no pictures of mine, wife's got a Labo Purifica treatment  & tried out Labo Semper on mine, driveway smelt of a Italian perfumery lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> 3 cars washed today and I'm wrecked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why I took no pictures of mine, wife's got a Labo Purifica treatment  & tried out Labo Semper on mine, driveway smelt of a Italian perfumery lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice work  lambocosmetica stuff smells so good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the mrs car a interior and exterior clean up today, m&k citrus as a pre wash followed by garage therapy shampoo. The door shuts got a good clean up using wax planets apc






















Blast from the past for glass cleaning duties, was actually pretty good








Got a few random items out for lsp duties
















Mrs probably wont even realise i have cleaned it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave mum's new ride its first bath. I absolutely hate the tyre shine s***e they lather on, took about 5 goes with apc and a tyre brush to get anywhere near removing it. The rest of the bodywork wasn't too bad although I've never seen so much iron fallout on a new car before, maybe it's just due to it showing so easily being white. Will give it a proper decon and maybe a single stage soon but have just given it a spritz with BH QD for now and applied some decent tyre dressing 








Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Thought it would be a laugh to get some of the purple snow foam from Alien Magic for the wifes car as she loves purple, cleaned it up quite nicely however I then spent the entire drying period thinking that I could still see a purple tinge on the white paint (had read about staining potential after I'd bought it) but pretty sure I was just seeing things.

Forgot to wear gloves so my hand was purple afterwards.

Also got a nice big ring of purple staining on my cream stone driveway.

What a mistake!


----------



## pt1

ONR wash then had a little play with detail bug magnetize... Very nice wax to use 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

Polished and waxed the wheel hub covers. I tested the sonax polish duo that came with my proxxon mini polisher using the flex violet and orange 1" spot pads. It seems to finish well, not sure on the cut as these weren't in bad shape.


----------



## macca666

Just a quick first safe wash of the new car getting a full first detail in a couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## malvern_man

I gave my Qashqai its first wash today after it had been ceramic coated a couple of weeks ago. After the 3rd wash it has to go back to the detailing studio for a coating health check, and to see if I'm using the right washing technique.

I used my Gyeon snow foam and Bathe Essence for the first time today too, I also used my new MJJC pro v2 foam cannon for the first time. I was very impressed with everything, especially the foam cannon.

Tried out my Bigboi BlowR Mini+ too, wow, it was fantastic.


----------



## PaulAT

Did an ONR wash on the others half car. Took my time so took me about an hour. Still early days so trying to perfect the technique. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

PaulAT said:


> Did an ONR wash on the others half car. Took my time so took me about an hour. Still early days so trying to perfect the technique.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not as fast as I could be with it but always use cautiously, In summer when too much sun about no point pre-soaking panels for them to dry before I get round with the mitt, especially being black paint it retains heat quite well, If I can find some shade and pre-soak an entire side of the car and then come back with the microfiber's to dry is where I can get round quicker. Also tend to leave the microfibers on the windscreen for easy reach but means you need to do both roof and windscreen before you can put them there


----------



## PaulAT

Christian6984 said:


> Im not as fast as I could be with it but always use cautiously, In summer when too much sun about no point pre-soaking panels for them to dry before I get round with the mitt, especially being black paint it retains heat quite well, If I can find some shade and pre-soak an entire side of the car and then come back with the microfiber's to dry is where I can get round quicker. Also tend to leave the microfibers on the windscreen for easy reach but means you need to do both roof and windscreen before you can put them there


It was a lovely evening yesterday but most of the car was in the shade on our drive and being silver the reflects the sun so the panels weren't hot.

I mixed up a kwazar sprayer at 256:1 and pre-soaked the panels. Some dried out but I just reapplied as I went. I only used two MF towels.
Once I had cleaned a panel, I sprayed CarChem Hydro QD onto the panel to use as a drying aid.

Tonight, 24 hours later:










And at dusk:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Gave the skip a quick wash. Didn't dress the tyres! Heresy.


----------



## DanWinfield

Yet another quick wash to test out the new PW, direct hoses Grey 7. Great machine and a definite cut above the AB9 which is also a very good machine. Really need to get my **** in gear and break in the new in2detailing forced rotation on the 5, its 2 years since I have done any polishing.
















Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony

Decided to correct the bonnet on my TT. Not garaged and a little overdue. 
Washed then claybar. Then went with Rupes 15-mk11 DA, Yellow par and Karamic. Followed with White pad and Ultra fine to jewel. 
Finished with M&K Pure and a wipe down with KC Sil PW.
Two layers of M&K Titan sealant. 
Very happy with the results for a 2004 car, better than expected. Will address the rest when time permits.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

Itstony said:


> Decided to correct the bonnet on my TT. Not garaged and a little overdue.
> Washed then claybar. Then went with Rupes 15-mk11 DA, Yellow par and Karamic. Followed with White pad and Ultra fine to jewel.
> Finished with M&K Pure and a wipe down with KC Sil PW.
> Two layers of M&K Titan sealant.
> Very happy with the results for a 2004 car, better than expected. Will address the rest when time permits.


nice work :thumb:


----------



## PaulAT

Managed to get my cleaned inside and out today.
Hoovered inside and then cleaned with Gyeon Interior Detailer.



















Loving the application and finish of the Gyeon product.

Outside was washed with ODK jet (not the foamiest but slick enough) and then finished with M&K QD.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Pretty big clean up on the ST today. A huge building next to my work is being demolished.. Car coated in dust and debris








Started with a thorough pressure washing, followed by m&k citrus in selecting areas and labocosmetica neve. Shampoo of choice today was lambocosmetica semper, must be the nicest smelling shampoo ever.the big boi blower came out to play, used along side a purestar twist towel and gyeon ceramic detailer. The plastic trim around the car got a treat today with AW corona, awful bottle and not very nice to use but it leaves a nice looking durable hydrophobic finish








Gave the interior a quick hoover and tidy up too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

At it again this morning  new tyres fitted so gave them a very quick clean then dressed with carpro perl









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> At it again this morning  new tyres fitted so gave them a very quick clean then dressed with carpro perl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Fantastic choice on the new shoes 
Gt tyre serum works really well on my SuperSports, no sling and last well also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Fantastic choice on the new shoes
> Gt tyre serum works really well on my SuperSports, no sling and last well also
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers,hopefully get a run out to the lakes this weekend to test them out. I have looked at gt serum, might give it a go 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Weighing up ps4 or Goodyear 5 or Goodyear ss.


Snow foamed with kkd blizzard, srp, a mess with my 3d polish, then hard candy wax.


----------



## RT1994

Imprezaworks said:


> Weighing up ps4 or Goodyear 5 or Goodyear ss.
> 
> Snow foamed with kkd blizzard, srp, a mess with my 3d polish, then hard candy wax.


What's KKD Blizzard like mate? Fancy a new snow foam and saw they do the normal PH neutral version so was going to give it a go.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Yeah decent. I went for the extreme one. Ordered a few bits through iodetail to get next day delivery.


----------



## Cyclonetog

pt1 said:


> At it again this morning  new tyres fitted so gave them a very quick clean then dressed with carpro perl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Had 2 PS4's fitted to the front of the Fiesta yesterday. Fronts are low on the Focus, what are your impressions? They look a bit stretched on the Fiesta compared to the Uniroyals they replaced.


----------



## pt1

Cyclonetog said:


> Had 2 PS4's fitted to the front of the Fiesta yesterday. Fronts are low on the Focus, what are your impressions? They look a bit stretched on the Fiesta compared to the Uniroyals they replaced.


These replaced bridgestone turanza t005, which were a very good tyre, especially in the wet. Had a few drives with the ps4 yesterday and initial thoughts are they feel a little firmer, quieter and more grip, haven't pushed them though. Seem to take tyre dressing well, which is the main thing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Gave my sisters new car its first proper wash, she's been good and not cleaned it since she picked it up a few weeks ago. Does need a proper thorough decon and a coat of something decent but I really suspect she'll end up running it through the local wash within a few months so can't be bothered to take the time .

Anyway, was covered in all sorts so gave it a pre rinse of surfex HD followed by a snow foam before a 2BW. Followed with a coat of car chem hydroseal which I got a free sample of, was quite nice to use tbf, easy on and off, I would say I'll see how it holds up but I probably won't 
















Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

DanWinfield said:


> Gave my sisters new car its first proper wash, she's been good and not cleaned it since she picked it up a few weeks ago. Does need a proper thorough decon and a coat of something decent but I really suspect she'll end up running it through the local wash within a few months so can't be bothered to take the time .
> 
> Anyway, was covered in all sorts so gave it a pre rinse of surfex HD followed by a snow foam before a 2BW. Followed with a coat of car chem hydroseal which I got a free sample of, was quite nice to use tbf, easy on and off, I would say I'll see how it holds up but I probably won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


Great job. You need to stop her going to the locals and wash it for her say once a month. A bottle of your fav tipple a month should cover it lol

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

So I was opening a packet in the kitchen with a sharp knife and slipped and put a deep slice right smack bang in the middle of my wife's fish tank. After her voice had come back down to a level I could hear I said I'd polish that out which was meet with "you'll never get that out, it's plastic" challenge accepted

So in came my shine mate EP803 mini polisher, pads and car-chem heavy and light polish. It was late in the evening so only had so much time before my youngest was in bed and it is a noisy machine when being used in a kitchen. I'd say the scratch is now 95% gone, a bit more time at the weekend and you won't be able to see it so all is good in the Hill house. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Started my winter prep today,interior got a clean up followed by a full wash, iron, tar+glue and clay. Think its the first time i have done all that since i bought the car around 19 month ago,there was pretty much nothing on clay which kinda surprised me as it had been a while. I just gave the car a sacrificial QD layer until i decide on my winter lsp.... Fusso, cancoat, iw graphene wax or iw s.y.n.e.r.g.y lite.. decisions decisions 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

What do you think of the iron detox


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> What do you think of the iron detox


Seems ok, i dont find much difference in them all to be honest, tried a fair few now

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do like the bilt hamber one. But yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Started my winter prep today,interior got a clean up followed by a full wash, iron, tar+glue and clay. Think its the first time i have done all that since i bought the car around 19 month ago,there was pretty much nothing on clay which kinda surprised me as it had been a while. I just gave the car a sacrificial QD layer until i decide on my winter lsp.... Fusso, cancoat, iw graphene wax or iw s.y.n.e.r.g.y lite.. decisions decisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm going to start my winter prep in the next couple of weeks but I'm undecided on which LSP to use. I have the choice of Fusso Coat or Wowos CS.


----------



## vsideboy

Imprezaworks said:


> What do you think of the iron detox


I like it, works well. gutted I missed the 5l group buy earlier in the month


----------



## PaulAT

Gave mine a wash this afternoon. Pic of car before I put some M&K QD on as a topper:










And after:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

PaulAT said:


> I'm going to start my winter prep in the next couple of weeks but I'm undecided on which LSP to use. I have the choice of Fusso Coat or Wowos CS.


Fusso 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Fusso
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm leaning towards that to be honest.

Last year I wasn't too impressed with Wowos CS. It was…OK. It definitely didn't produce tight beads like I was expecting for that long. That could be user error or the topper however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT

I ordered a bottle of Labo Cupido for the winter. Although I had tried it before, I've been using Fusso or Moonlight past few years. Forecast for the coming week looks a bit chilly, so I guess I will wait it out.


----------



## pt1

Received gyeon cancoat today so decided to get some on the car.i Did a full decon the other day so after a wash i hit every panel with car chem's panel prep before applying it








I found it very easy to use, spread thinly using a microfiber pad then immediately buffed with a microfiber cloth, easy peasy. 
The alloys are ceramic coated so gave them a little top up with cancoat too
















Definitely adds to the finish, kindy reminds me of a blingy zymol glasur look.now lets see how long i can resist waxing 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> Received gyeon cancoat today so decided to get some on the car.i Did a full decon the other day so after a wash i hit every panel with car chem's panel prep before applying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it very easy to use, spread thinly using a microfiber pad then immediately buffed with a microfiber cloth, easy peasy.
> The alloys are ceramic coated so gave them a little top up with cancoat too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely adds to the finish, kindy reminds me of a blingy zymol glasur look.now lets see how long i can resist waxing
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking good mate. :thumb:

I keep wondering about trying cancoat out…


----------



## Kenan

Andyblue said:


> Looking good mate. :thumb:
> 
> I keep wondering about trying cancoat out…


Agree with both points

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> Looking good mate. :thumb:
> 
> I keep wondering about trying cancoat out…


If you lived nearby you would be welcome to try it pal i was in the same boat, thought about it for quite a while now. It really is very easy to use and looks good on the paint too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Received gyeon cancoat today so decided to get some on the car.i Did a full decon the other day so after a wash i hit every panel with car chem's panel prep before applying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it very easy to use, spread thinly using a microfiber pad then immediately buffed with a microfiber cloth, easy peasy.
> The alloys are ceramic coated so gave them a little top up with cancoat too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely adds to the finish, kindy reminds me of a blingy zymol glasur look.now lets see how long i can resist waxing
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


The finish looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Quick maintenance wash on the missus’ car to try out one or two new additions.

Had a go with Autoglanz Rebound; it definitely pulled the dirt from the tyre however I don’t think I used enough product on the first two tyres. 

Used Auto Foam for the snow foam and forgot how effective it is. I have nearly finished my 5L can so I will carry on with a neural PH snow foam over the top of one of my citrus cleaners; see how that goes over winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pt1 said:


> If you lived nearby you would be welcome to try it pal i was in the same boat, thought about it for quite a while now. It really is very easy to use and looks good on the paint too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers mate, very kind offer :thumb:

Not that far away from you - other end of M65… see how things pan out


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Received gyeon cancoat today so decided to get some on the car.i Did a full decon the other day so after a wash i hit every panel with car chem's panel prep before applying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it very easy to use, spread thinly using a microfiber pad then immediately buffed with a microfiber cloth, easy peasy.
> The alloys are ceramic coated so gave them a little top up with cancoat too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely adds to the finish, kindy reminds me of a blingy zymol glasur look.now lets see how long i can resist waxing
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Fantastic product and stunning finish  plus it's a bead master  Now remember no washing for a week lol

Then again the finish on Your car is always amazing lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percymon

New to me car collected yesterday so found an hour today to smarten up one set of tailpipes, not perfect but something to improve on during future washes..

Before..


After..






And another one done, one to go..


----------



## vsideboy

percymon said:


> New to me car collected yesterday so found an hour today to smarten up one set of tailpipes, not perfect but something to improve on during future washes..


Ah nice and easy when the come off mate, good job

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

vsideboy said:


> Ah nice and easy when the come off mate, good job
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Cheers. Thankfully the single T30 securing screws for each trim werent seized, and a 3" foam polishing ball in the drill made light work of the final internal polishing


----------



## percymon

Strictly speaking a few hours late yesterday afternoon and 5 hours today..

Yesterday..
Citrus pre wash from pump sprayer
2 bucket wash with 1:1900 shampoo
Rinse
Korrosol for iron removal
Rinse
Garfish tar remover
Rinse
2 bucket wash 1:1900 shampoo
Clayed with Bolt Hamber light clay bar
Another wash , rinse and pat dry
Exterior glass treated with Angelwax H2Go sealant, , 3 layers to windscreen, 2 to rear window, side glass and panoramic roof

Wheels washed 1:1900 shampoo, rinsed, Korrosol, rinsed, washed 1:1900 again rinsed, dried and then sealed with Gtechniq C5

Today..
Another 2 bucket wash, rinse and dry
2 stage polish - Menzerna 400/2200 cut as needed, followed by Menzerna 3800 refinement
IPA wipe down as each panel polished
Zymol Glassur wax to all bodywork

No time for photos but did manage a few with the inspection light..


----------



## sharrkey

In progress Cquartz 3.0 on new Tips










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## greymda

percymon said:


> Strictly speaking a few hours late yesterday afternoon and 5 hours today..


btw, how do you find the Macan?


----------



## percymon

greymda said:


> btw, how do you find the Macan?


Early days as I've only had it 5 days but so far very happy. Replaced a LR Discovery Sport and the handling of the Macan is in another league, even in standard mode. Use sport or sport plus and it is pretty flat in corners. Love the 21" wheels, so easy to clean as I can get my hand and mitt/drying towel in ! Interior space isn't huge but it's ample and I slightly modded the dog cage to fit under the sloping rear glass in the Macan. It's got a great spec (someone put near £16k of options on it). It's a great drive and it feels like you could go 300+ miles without any discomfort.

I also sold my 987S. The Macan has better straight line grunt but not quite there in the corners (it's somewhat higher and nearly 2 tonnes so physics eventually wins out).

Build quality as you'd expect from Porsche, feels bullet proof.


----------



## percymon

Duplicate post


----------



## DanWinfield

Decon wash today followed by a whizz over with BH cleanser polish. That stuff is a dream, quick set on the 5 inch machine, buffs off beautifully and left the paint looking much darker and glossier. Finished with a BSD and BH QD mix.

Impressed with the I2D forced rotation machine too, first time I've used it


----------



## Naddy37

Dusted off the bottle ONR and gave the little fiesta a wash.

Granted, it wasn’t dirty, so ideal conditions for ONR.

It does get a quick jet washing off about 3 times a week at work thou.

Well pleased with the results, and all done in just under an hour.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Used megs polish and adams buttery wax. Both highly recommended.

The wax was the easiest ive ever used


----------



## Imprezaworks

Naddy37 said:


> Dusted off the bottle ONR and gave the little fiesta a wash.
> 
> Granted, it wasn't dirty, so ideal conditions for ONR.
> 
> It does get a quick jet washing off about 3 times a week at work thou.
> 
> Well pleased with the results, and all done in just under an hour.


Car sales by chance?


----------



## Naddy37

Imprezaworks said:


> Car sales by chance?


Indeed 

Constantly getting my leg pulled by the techs that I'm always cleaning my car & that it's spotless :lol:

Valeter can't be seen with a dirty car now, can she


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ha ha knew it.

I too work in car sales so it gets washed regularly


----------



## roscopervis

Not today, but on Sunday I hads the intention of fully washing and decontaminating my weekend primadonna. The car is wearing Feynlab Ceramic V1 topped with Ceramic Lite and KKD R-Evolve on the wheels, applied in September 2019. It's been very tested over that time, some patches deliberately polished with Essence Plus and Mothers CMX 3 in 1 Polish and Coat to see how they are, along with heavy uses of many other chemicals in the name of knowledge.

Ceramic Lite has been done for some time so the idea has been to rejuvenate the coating - whatever is left, with the Mothers CMX 3 in 1 and then use Infinity Wax's sweary Sinargy Lite Coating to top it. I want to see how well it does on my car, how well it does on the Mothers Primer polish and not test this car so much.

Well, I only got as far as doing all the decon. Tree sap is a bugger and the big tree opposite has been doing its thing again. I thought I would do it properly:

Snowfoam with the last of my 8 Below and some Surfex HD then rinse

Wheels washed with Detail Labs Halo at 3:1 - it's pretty effective, on tyres too but not Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner effective at the same dilution. Also used some random insect remover for some extra bite.

Wash with CarChem 1900:1 but used at about 300:1 for some extra beef.

Rinse and dry.

Tar removal with Detail Bug Tar and Glue Remover - This is good, conveniently sized and priced, plus effective. Tar removal on a black car does take a while and there was quite a bit, not in blobs, but in a film.

Washed again with a mitt loaded with Meguiars Wash +. Not rubbed in hard (unless it was the windows) as I didn't want to abrade any coating too much, but used to remove the tar remover residue and keep going with the thorough decon process.

Dried a bit then fallout removal with Korrosol all over. Not much evident, even on the wheels. Not surprising when you've washed the brake dust away.

Water behaviour was flat as a pancake now, apart from a section on the roof which was an island anomoly.

Rinsed then clayed with a clay towel using Griots Brilliant Finish Rinseless Wash at 8:1 as a lube. Finally seemed to getting through all the tree sap now along with most of the water spots. The rinse off revealed a lot more water behaviour too. So there is still a coating under whatever topper experiments and the tree sap that was on the paint, but it wasn't hugely hydrophobic, though I was pretty impressed after 2 years of abuse.

The wheels though! What 2 years?! Immense product.

Did I video? No! It was taking a long time and light was not going to last much longer. I debated a test spot with the Mothers to see what pad would work best, but thought better of it so put a quick spritz of Turtlewax Dry and Shine over the car rinsed, used the new Lidl cordless leaf blower to dry the nooks out, dressed the tyres and called it a day. Now it's gonna be raining all week


----------



## silky1873

just got a white 66 touareg 10 days ago and not had a chance to give it a clean 
so since the weathers a hit and a miss today i gave it a good wash and since the local birds seem to only target the bonnet of the car, i decided id give it some protection and see what i could do using the AG products i had in my shed so i 
clay barred the bonnet , then some AG SRP UDS and then extra gloss to see how it would turn out as never used them on a white car before 

bonnets smooth , just need to get the swirl marks that came with the car out it so hopefully if weathers any better next week i'll hit the full car with the polisher and some G3 paint renovator


----------



## BrummyPete

First proper clean of the Jeep, love using tac systems mystic bubble shampoo, really does clean very well









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

Gave the insignia a much needed wash after 5 weeks and 1500 miles. Fair to say it needed it. Chance to use the new GT snow foam and v2 of the one car shampoo. Very very impressed. Used the snow foam at 100ml with 500ml water as the car was filthy and it took almost all the crap off. The shampoo is great as well 20ml in a bucket and was very slick and plenty suds. Finished off with a coat of sigma and did the tyres with the tyre serum. 









Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## jbeer

I gave my slightly neglected 3 series a much need wash, decontamination, clay, compound, polish & wax just to get it all right for winter


----------



## Rakti

jbeer said:


> I gave my slightly neglected 3 series a much need wash, decontamination, clay, compound, polish & wax just to get it all right for winter


Lovely colour.


----------



## jbeer

Rakti said:


> Lovely colour.


Thanks Rakti, it is a great colour for sure


----------



## PaulAT

Gave my mums Hyundai a going over. No access to running water and no time to nip to a car wash. Resorted to using ONR to wash. No time to decon the car so finished with Detailed Online Surreal Wax and topped with Gyeon Ceramic Detailer to make sure I haven't missed anywhere in the short time I had.

Doesn't look too bad for a 9 year old car. Ceramic LSPs/toppers definitely add a little something to the finish.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Done the neighbours van with car chem hydro coat and car chem tyre and trim.


----------



## silky1873

Spend 3 hrs washing and decontaminating the mother in laws stepway. Gets parked in an area with lots of trees and has no protection at all . . So all the decon done and dried off to get a quick machine polish , wax etc tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got around to washing the wife's car today, been a bit neglected 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Got a well over due clean up today, think its been around 10 days since the last 








This pic is before the wash,it appears Gyeon cancoat really does keep your car cleaner for longer, its been through some pretty bad weather but it still looks clean,looks clean to normal person anyway,filthy to me 








Lambocosmetica neve doing its thing. 
after the wash i discovered a mark/scratch on the tailgate. Looks like somebody has squeezed by with something. I park away from everybody and stuff like this still happens








Some bits were pretty significant so hit it with menzerna 400 followed by 3800








Luckily it all came out. 
Was pretty mild this afternoon so gave the alloys a second coat of cancoat, again, application and removal Was very simple.not sure if you are meant to apply a few coats but thought i would give it a go anyway 








Gave the tyres a top up of gt tyre serum and cleaned/topped the glass with carbon collective clarity

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RT1994

pt1 said:


> Got a well over due clean up today, think its been around 10 days since the last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is before the wash,it appears Gyeon cancoat really does keep your car cleaner for longer, its been through some pretty bad weather but it still looks clean,looks clean to normal person anyway,filthy to me


Looks clean! :thumb:

Out of interest how did you find applying Gyeon Cancoat with the current temperatures? I've just bought some but debating holding out until next year when the weather/temps pick up again as didn't want to have issues following a full decon, polishing etc.


----------



## pt1

RT1994 said:


> Looks clean! :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest how did you find applying Gyeon Cancoat with the current temperatures? I've just bought some but debating holding out until next year when the weather/temps pick up again as didn't want to have issues following a full decon, polishing etc.


It was around 15 degrees this afternoon and had no problems. I think you are advised not to use it if its gets much colder than that though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda

i personally decanted about 20ml in a pipette bottle and used it like a bigboy coating with a microfibre applicator similar to what comes in carpro lite kit. went all very nice on wife's car. 15C outside temp that day.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Restored an oxidised red Vauxhall Astra back to its former glory in the summer this year. Done it all free of charge as we are in a tough time and thought we'll do good for the neighbours. He was more than impressed with the work carried out and showing it off to all his friends and family


----------



## Shakmeister5000




----------



## Kei

Machine polished the roof, rear quarters and barn doors. I used Koch Chemie abraisives with scholl purple pads and sealed it with Adams graphene spray coating.


----------



## pt1

Washed both the cars today.only cleaned mine the other day but a trip to the lakes yesterday left it on the dirty side. the Mrs car hasn't been cleaned in a while so for a pre wash i hit it with m&k citrus at around 7-1 dilution ratio, not the cleanest alloys 








Heres a Example of it doing its thing, Sprayed on via a pump sprayer, left to dwell for 30 seconds, then pw off, 50/50.Good product 








Used detailed online elite shampoo on both cars for a change,Got finished just before dark 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## puntohgt77

Just a quick wash today - going in for a full detail / PPF / ceramic coating next week :buffer::buffer:

IMG_7678 by Mark Turner, on Flickr


----------



## pt1

Got a maintenance wash in before... At last! . used gtechniq w4 snow foam today, worked well. No finish shots as it was pitch black when i got done









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did a refurbishment on my steering wheel. Wasn't quite right when I got the car a few years ago and I cleaned it a bit too aggressively some time ago. The painted surface had started to wear through in a couple of places so ordered a kit from Furniture Clinic and gave it a go.

Followed the instructions which required a clean, wipedown, sand, clean add leather binder, sand and then apply the colour. Each process was sped up with a hairdryer.

Absolutely chuffed with the result.

Ignore the state of the floor it's getting done tomorrow.



















































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> Did a refurbishment on my steering wheel..
> 
> Absolutely chuffed
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211101/0ea3cc7baf3c57b9462e5b25a8dbd902.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


That looks such a huge difference, looks so much better :thumb:

Not surprised your chuffed mate


----------



## pt1

Great work fella 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Maintenance wash yesterday & today after a trip back to Northern Ireland @ weekend to see family, God I've never seen my car so dirty with all the boggin back roads in the country lol

Snow foamed with Kkd Blizzard
Foam & Contact wash with Labocosmetica Purifica 
All glass re coated with Aw h2go
Front bumper coated with SIRm lustrous & boot lid top up (thou didn't need it)
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PaulAT

No photos but did the OH Ateca. 

Got to seal the wheels in the morning after a decon today; I’m gonna try some Autoglanz Shield which I got for half price a couple of weeks back. Anyone used it before? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

PaulAT said:


> No photos but did the OH Ateca.
> 
> Got to seal the wheels in the morning after a decon today; I'm gonna try some Autoglanz Shield which I got for half price a couple of weeks back. Anyone used it before?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looked at it a couple of times, but not tried it (and missed the half price offer), be interested in your thoughts on it :thumb:


----------



## PaulAT

Andyblue said:


> Looked at it a couple of times, but not tried it (and missed the half price offer), be interested in your thoughts on it :thumb:


I will let you know how it goes.

Applied it today. I did a 'mini' decon yesterday; wheel cleaner and GT Iron Detox (I didn't want to put any tar and glue remover on the wheels just in case). This was the state of them this morning:










I gave the alloys a clean with Detailed Online Refresh paint cleanser before using some CarChem Prep as a final step before applying Autoglanz Shield. They ended up looking like this:










Tyres dressed with Detailed Online Ultra Shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Just the weekly wash..


----------



## Imprezaworks

Tidied up the better halfs qashqai. Benn meaning to do it for a while. Seems a common issue with nissans.


----------



## Prestige car care shop

sharrkey said:


> Maintenance wash yesterday & today after a trip back to Northern Ireland @ weekend to see family, God I've never seen my car so dirty with all the boggin back roads in the country lol
> 
> Snow foamed with Kkd Blizzard
> Foam & Contact wash with Labocosmetica Purifica
> All glass re coated with Aw h2go
> Front bumper coated with SIRm lustrous & boot lid top up (thou didn't need it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Stunning m2 :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Gave the st a wash this afternoon. Am details shampoo got its first run out








went for the recommended 10ml in 10L of water, gave good suds which stayed right to the end of the wash








Was pretty slick too and rinsed off very well. ill use it a few more times before rating it, initial impressions though are thats it economical and a really nice shampoo to use. Gave the tyres a top up with garage therapy tyre serum followed by going over the rest of the car with gyeon ceramic detailer









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

After a 3 day break in Devon it was time to break out the buckets and power washer !


----------



## PaulAT

Managed to get round to sealing my wheels for the winter.

Each wheel was chemically decontaminated and then prepped with a pre-wax cleanser and then CarChem Prep.

AutoGlanz Shield was the choice of sealant. Tyres finished with another layer of Detailed Online's Ultra Shine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

percymon said:


> After a 3 day break in Devon it was time to break out the buckets and power washer !


Im just waiting for some dry days when im off, mine is pretty grim. Out of curiosity what the extension cord sticking out the door for?


----------



## Christian6984

Got an early 1pm finish today, Got home, Skipped dinner and went out with hoover as interior wanted a quick vac (no pictures), then looked like it was gonna be dry till dark, Car hasn't been washed since we had some light flooding about 4 weeks ago and was grubby.

Pre-Wash with Autofoam, Surfex in the arches and agitated with GO EZ Brush 
Shampoo with Adams Blue Shampoo
Tyres cleaned with Surfex and various brushes and Ez Detail etc for alloys 
Dried and put some TW dry and shine on alloys, Fusso still doing well on paint with no top ups.

Upon drying see someone has scuffed it, tried tar remover as looked white to check it wasn't paint transfer, it wasn't. Got the G220 out with a MF pad and some S3, quick pass got the worst out, there are some deeper marks but they are hard to see and you can feel them so not much I can do and don't want to risk going any further. while I had it out I also buzzed over the headlights which are yellowing on top again.


----------



## percymon

Christian6984 said:


> Im just waiting for some dry days when im off, mine is pretty grim. Out of curiosity what the extension cord sticking out the door for?


It's there for the laptop, ready to update the sat nav maps and enable CarPlay. Unfortunately I've tried two laptops so far (one W7 that no longer is supported by VMware workstation, and a W10 one that's so slow it was painful. Got a rebuilt W10 laptop arriving today.


----------



## percymon

Christian6984 said:


> Got an early 1pm finish today, Got home, Skipped dinner and went out with hoover as interior wanted a quick vac (no pictures), then looked like it was gonna be dry till dark, Car hasn't been washed since we had some light flooding about 4 weeks ago and was grubby.
> 
> Pre-Wash with Autofoam, Surfex in the arches and agitated with GO EZ Brush
> Shampoo with Adams Blue Shampoo
> Tyres cleaned with Surfex and various brushes and Ez Detail etc for alloys
> Dried and put some TW dry and shine on alloys, Fusso still doing well on paint with no top ups.
> 
> Upon drying see someone has scuffed it, tried tar remover as looked white to check it wasn't paint transfer, it wasn't. Got the G220 out with a MF pad and some S3, quick pass got the worst out, there are some deeper marks but they are hard to see and you can feel them so not much I can do and don't want to risk going any further. while I had it out I also buzzed over the headlights which are yellowing on top again.


Looking great.

I've had to do a light polish on sons Fiesta lights again, last done 18 months ago. Passenger side was fine , drivers side clouding over again. Gave them two coats of Rejex for protection this time round, remnant in the cupboard! Be interesting to see how it lasts


----------



## Shakmeister5000

The roof and the bonnet was covered in iron particles


----------



## PugIain

Gave the turd a quick scrub today.


----------



## PaulAT

I completed a chemical decon and then put my LSP on for the winter.

A look at wheels and tyres after a soak with the PW. Autoglanz Shield doing it's thing. Really like the look of the tyre and the water behaviour thanks to Detailed Online's Ultra Shine.



















Onto the chemical decon; I decided to try using Garage Therapy Decon Shampoo in a pump sprayer mixed 1:96 (it's normally 1:8 in a lance and my flow rate is 12L, 12x8) rather than through a snowfoam lance. Left to dwell for 5 minutes and it didn't really touch the dirt/traffic film. Maybe I needed more shampoo.

Put a layer of ph neutral snow foam on the car knowing it wouldn't really do much but I wanted to try and soften any remaining dirt. Once rinsed I was left with flat panels, here's the bonnet:










Contact wash done with the GT Decon Shampoo. Rinsed and then applied DO Glue and Tar Remover on bits of the car. Rinsed and then sprayed with GT Iron Detox; a lovely product, especially with added Decon Shampoo. Rinsed and then a final shower of snow foam applied to make sure all chemicals removed.

DOs Refresh used next. This left me with panels like this:










CarChem Prep used as a panel wipe and buffed off before finally applying my LSP for winter - Wowo's CS. I wasn't too happy with the product/finish last year so hoping better prep by myself this year will bring the best out of it.




























Exhausts then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant (I have had it years and want it gone).

Thanks for reading.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Looking very good, Paul...I must say that the colour is rather nice too, really like that.


----------



## Christian6984

percymon said:


> It's there for the laptop, ready to update the sat nav maps and enable CarPlay. Unfortunately I've tried two laptops so far (one W7 that no longer is supported by VMware workstation, and a W10 one that's so slow it was painful. Got a rebuilt W10 laptop arriving today.


Best of luck :thumb:



percymon said:


> Looking great.
> 
> I've had to do a light polish on sons Fiesta lights again, last done 18 months ago. Passenger side was fine , drivers side clouding over again. Gave them two coats of Rejex for protection this time round, remnant in the cupboard! Be interesting to see how it lasts


Mine seems to go just on the top near the sidelights area, have been sanded on top half with more aggressive grit than the headlight/indicator area a few years ago. If it wasnt for disliking the 'tango'd' look I would have probably replaced them by now, its an unforgiving job that can be done without splitting the lens but I couldn't do it that way and that's one thing that put me off replacing, plus the value of the car isn't all that high. Thanfully orange indicators is something we seem to see a lot less of on newer cars.

Not heard of Rejex, is it this.... https://www.corrosionx.com/products/rejex


----------



## percymon

Christian6984 said:


> Best of luck :thumb:
> 
> Mine seems to go just on the top near the sidelights area, have been sanded on top half with more aggressive grit than the headlight/indicator area a few years ago. If it wasnt for disliking the 'tango'd' look I would have probably replaced them by now, its an unforgiving job that can be done without splitting the lens but I couldn't do it that way and that's one thing that put me off replacing, plus the value of the car isn't all that high. Thanfully orange indicators is something we seem to see a lot less of on newer cars.
> 
> Not heard of Rejex, is it this.... https://www.corrosionx.com/products/rejex


Yes they do seem to dirty around the bubble section at the top of the unit. And yes, that's the Rejex I used.


----------



## PaulAT

AndyQash said:


> Looking very good, Paul...I must say that the colour is rather nice too, really like that.


Thanks Andy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Gave the rubber mats from the OH Ateca a clean. They are after market ones from Halfords albeit tailored ones.

They were a bit grubby to start with but a going over with AutoGlanz Rebound and a tyre brush brought them up nicely. I then gave the interior a quick hoover and a spruce up with Gyeon Interior Detailer - easily my favourite interior detailer.

Mats before:










During:










And after:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kei

Polished the passenger side today using the newly acquired flex PE8-4 and 3" scholl purple pad and Koch Chemie H9. Finished off with rupes fine on a yellow pad. This took care of the bigger scratches I showed previously. I really like the compact rotary, it's so light and smooth compared to the DA.

Before


After


----------



## percymon

Added two coats of Exo v4 to the C5 coating on the Macan alloys. Weather a bit cold but with a fan heater on hopefully it’ll bond OK and so far it’s not rained, another two hours needed for the cure time.


----------



## PaulAT

*yesterday

Stripped back and applied the winter LSP to the OH car; weapon of choice this time is Soft 99 Fusso.

Be good to compare to compare the Fusso cost on hers and the Wowo's CS on mine; both cars had the same prep and do similar miles/journeys.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Today was ll about getting the winter wheels fitted onto my wife's car, and getting the wheels I've taken off, cleaned and tucked away.

The wheels were coated by me last year with KKD Revolve. Very impressed, as it has never required more then shampoo and a mitt to remove the worst of brake dust and contamination. I took the opportunity to use Garage Therapy Zero, to rejuvenate the ceramic coating, and there were only a couple of spots where I noticed the coating deteriorating, so these areas were hit with IGL Premier.

Cheers.

Cooks




















































Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Nice works Cooks. What are your thoughts on IGL premier? Used it on paint yet? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

atbalfour said:


> Nice works Cooks. What are your thoughts on IGL premier? Used it on paint yet?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have indeed. Its a breeze to apply, and water behaviour is genuinely fantastic. I applied it to my Mk1 focus, will do a quick vid later if I'm home in daylight.

Seems to play well with coatings too, from what I read.

I hope you're keeping well, mate.

Niall

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave garage therapy's snow foam its first run out, used it at the recommended 10/1 dilution ratio 








Left it for around 6mins, rinsed well, left the paint looking very clean, couldn't see any grime left behind, as a bonus it didn't seem to have any effect on the lsp. One negative its hours later now, getting dark and its still all over the driveway.Kids love it though, think its been snowing!








On to the alloys, i used garage therapy wheel shampoo via a ik foamer and various brushes. Im liking cleaning the tyres/alloys this way








Shampoo of choice was am details again, used in very warm water as it was freezing today! Finding it similar tac systems mystic bubble, 10ml in 10L is pretty good too








Reflections looking good
Gave the tailpipe a quick clean up too








Some Dirt still on the back box... o the shame 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Looks brilliant


----------



## AndyQash

Have to agree...been meaning to try GT Wheel Shampoo in my IK Foamer, must pull my finger out.


----------



## Rappy

Good results from GT, but high PH, so not LSP safe to delicate finishes.

Once I have used my remaining BH Autofoam, will look to replace with GT. From memory, I think both are around 11-13 PH.


----------



## Rakti

Just looking at the instructions for GT ONE Wheel Shampoo;

HOW TO USE

1. Shake well Before use. Dilute 20ml of /ONE: Wheel Shampoo for *a moderately dirty alloy wheel*. for heavily soiled alloys, Use 30ml for extra cleaning power and lubrication in a 4-5 gallon bucket.

It says wheel (singular). Are they saying use 20ml for each wheel? Or do they mean 20ml in a 4-5 gallon bucket for all 4 wheels?


----------



## pt1

Rakti said:


> Just looking at the instructions for GT ONE Wheel Shampoo;
> 
> HOW TO USE
> 
> 1. Shake well Before use. Dilute 20ml of /ONE: Wheel Shampoo for *a moderately dirty alloy wheel*. for heavily soiled alloys, Use 30ml for extra cleaning power and lubrication in a 4-5 gallon bucket.
> 
> It says wheel (singular). Are they saying use 20ml for each wheel? Or do they mean 20ml in a 4-5 gallon bucket for all 4 wheels?


that will do 4

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do you rate the gt stuff over bh. I've just ran out of the bh stuff and it's such great value.


----------



## Rakti

That's some margin they're on if 1 litre is £17 and 5 litres is £39 (£7.80 per litre)!


----------



## Imprezaworks

Hard to get past bh stuff really at £17


----------



## Bristle Hound

Both cars detailed over the weekend :thumb:


----------



## malvern_man

pt1 said:


> Gave garage therapy's snow foam its first run out, used it at the recommended 10/1 dilution ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left it for around 6mins, rinsed well, left the paint looking very clean, couldn't see any grime left behind, as a bonus it didn't seem to have any effect on the lsp. One negative its hours later now, getting dark and its still all over the driveway.Kids love it though, think its been snowing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the alloys, i used garage therapy wheel shampoo via a ik foamer and various brushes. Im liking cleaning the tyres/alloys this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shampoo of choice was am details again, used in very warm water as it was freezing today! Finding it similar tac systems mystic bubble, 10ml in 10L is pretty good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reflections looking good
> Gave the tailpipe a quick clean up too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Dirt still on the back box... o the shame
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


How much GT wheel shampoo and water did you put in your IK foamer please.


----------



## malvern_man

Bristle Hound said:


> Both cars detailed over the weekend :thumb:


Love the Beemer, I can't work out if it's an X3 or an X5 though, I've just ordered an X5 M Sport.


----------



## Bristle Hound

malvern_man said:


> Love the Beemer, I can't work out if it's an X3 or an X5 though, I've just ordered an X5 M Sport.


Thanks & 'tis an X3 :thumb:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=416795

PS You have a PM :wave:


----------



## pt1

malvern_man said:


> How much GT wheel shampoo and water did you put in your IK foamer please.


around 5ml of gt wheel shampoo in around 700ml of water, was more than enough for 4 wheels

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Garage therapy or autofoam?!?


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> Garage therapy or autofoam?!?


I foamed the alloys via a ik foamer with gt wheel shampoo
The rest of the car, gt snow foam via a pressure washer/sf lance 
Haven't used autofoam

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Kkd Blizzard Force pulling some crap off the cars




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

pt1 said:


> around 5ml of gt wheel shampoo in around 700ml of water, was more than enough for 4 wheels
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Christian6984

Wasn't gonna post this one until it was sorted, My mate bought this 2016 Astra 1.6 Turbo and its a nippy thing to drive I must say from driving it to the shops and back the day he got it, with 200bhp its plenty enough. He tells me its had a problem with the Coolant temp jumping up/down 20 degrees within seconds on the gauge, also Android auto is playing up. Car went back to dealership and has been back and forth several times now to find no fault, they are a Peugeot/ Mazda dealership though. He's currently dealing with the finance company who suggest the car most likely be rejected as if it gets too far on it becomes their issue and not the dealers, its been taken away for independent testing and a report sent to the finance company. I still don't know what happening with it, He doesn't really want them touching the car again, if they cant find the fault he has lost his faith in them fixing it.

Anyway before we knew it had issues a few days after collecting it, 'Unvaleted' due to the valeter having covid was no issue as I said I could sort it, someone looks to have beaten me to it with a rotary possibly, thankfully the inside was in great condition. This was done around the 20th of September, so hopefully can remember some of the products. Was really nice paint to work with and was left with only the worst or deeper marks left. The products were mostly my mates so I could take only what was needed, apologies if I dont elaborate on them too much, I'll stick a ? on the end of stuff not certain about.

Foam - AS Ultramousse
Wash - Autoglym ?
Fallout Removal - EZ Care care Aurora?
Tar Removal - Autoglym Intensive Tar Remover
Clay - G3 Mitt
Polishing - Scholl S20B and Polishing Pads, Flex 3401, Megs G220 and DAS-6 Pro+
IPA - Gyeon Prep
Wax - Fusso Soft99
Wheels - Collinite 476s
Trim - Autofinesse Revive?
Tyres - Meguiars Endurance

Before, Doesn't look to bad until you get the lights out





































Scan Grip highlighted it better....


----------



## Christian6984

This week got my mums car ready for the winter, been over a year since anything but a wash and top up products. Due to the above Astra it got put off until a week off, I wouldn't normally leave it this late as the weather is unpredictable and not the warmest.

No rain forecast Tuesday, managed to Wash with Adam's Blue car shampoo, Fallout AF Iron, Tar removal with tardis (very little as it doesn't do many miles). Fine Grade Clay Mitt which had been left soaking before I started. The roof and bonnet in particular were quite contaminated which I could feel during drying stage for sometime previous. Polish was a new product I hadn't tried Rupes Uno Protect, Started spitting towards the end and was on and off so not sure if it got its potential out of it. It beaded ok but the plan was to finish with Wowo CS, nice and simple and no wax to worry about on the black trim. Today was cold and once the frost had gone, I got out with the ONR (car hadn't been driven), After washing and drying went round with the Wowo CS and gave the wheels some tyre dressing with KC PSS


----------



## PaulAT

Looking good Christian. I too have put CS on my car recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

PaulAT said:


> Looking good Christian. I too have put CS on my car recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw, both yours are looking well. My Fiesta has Fusso on probably beads better but what with the weather and all that black trim on the Seat I wanted something easy and relatively quick. My fingers were frozen by time I'd done it. Think it was about 4 degrees

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

sharrkey said:


> Kkd Blizzard Force pulling some crap off the cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have you used their EXTREME? 
Thinking to use this as a PreWash in a pump sprayer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

R222 wax. Lovely to use even on Black.


__
https://flic.kr/p/51709573510


__
https://flic.kr/p/51707903847


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> R222 wax. Lovely to use even on Black.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51709573510
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51707903847


Nice work fella, r222 is a joy to use 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Imprezaworks said:


> R222 wax. Lovely to use even on Black.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51709573510
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51707903847


Looking very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Thanks mate


----------



## sharrkey

TakDetails said:


> Have you used their EXTREME?
> Thinking to use this as a PreWash in a pump sprayer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not tried it, bought 5ltrs of both the standard blizzard & force and to be honest don't think I'll need to go for extreme as force seems to be doing a good enough job

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## percymon

Regular two bucket wash, dry followed by a layer of Zymol wax to keep the winter protection up. No pics, too cold


----------



## Cookies

A good friend texted me last night to say his car was damaged in a local Tesco car park, obviously by some idiot either pulling into or out of a parking space.

Anyhoo, he sent me this pic.









I told him to bring the car round today, and I'd have a go at polishing it, and he could decide then if it needed painted or not.

Used ValetPro Advanced Compound on one of their cutting pads. Turned out really well, and as good as I could get it, and my friend was genuinely delighted.










Cheers.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Cookies said:


> A good friend texted me last night to say his car was damaged in a local Tesco car park, obviously by some idiot either pulling into or out of a parking space.
> 
> Anyhoo, he sent me this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told him to bring the car round today, and I'd have a go at polishing it, and he could decide then if it needed painted or not.
> 
> Used ValetPro Advanced Compound on one of their cutting pads. Turned out really well, and as good as I could get it, and my friend was genuinely delighted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


Great work that's some turnaround.

I'm get a bit nervous (blind) heavy cutting on plastic panels, front and rear bumpers etc but in these situations you've nothing to lose!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

atbalfour said:


> Great work that's some turnaround.
> 
> I'm get a bit nervous (blind) heavy cutting on plastic panels, front and rear bumpers etc but in these situations you've nothing to lose!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheers bud! That's exactly why I kept going. Very conscious of heat build up, so just went slow and steady.

Some scarring remains from the deeper scratches, and two chips down to the plastic. But at least its presentable.

Hope you're well.

N

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Great work Cooks - nice one buddy :thumb:


----------



## straight6hatch

After announcing to a couple of friends that I was seeking some additional cash for wedding funding, I had the 2nd big job arrive for me to tackle. Boy it was hard work!

I didnt realise how much real estate there was on this big Audi E Tron 55 Quattro (Beautiful Car!)

I started out saturday evening, around 5.30. I tackled the wheels and arches. I wish I had taken before pics of the terraforming levels of mud in the fabric arches. Foamed, rinced, foamed again and scrubbed with an EZ brush. Wheels tackled initially with foam, rinsed and then went in with some EZ Car Care Geo Gel (Alkaline Wheel Cleaner). Usually I wouldnt use anything so strong but I needed cling and quick working as it was only 1 degree out! No pics of this unfortunately. 4 Wheels and arches took me 1.5 hours. Yes, they were that bad :lol:










That same night I jumped into the car to be greeted with the overwheming pong of wet dog. Gross! Mats and boot tray out and into the garage. All footwells, mats and general fabric areas sprayed with Valetpro Odour Eliminator. Nearly used my whole 500ml bottle 

Onto the main body the following day, I foamed with a new foam - Autosmart Ultra Mousse - it wasnt any warmer and I did have some freezing on the roof.... Again, high PH foams arent really my bag but this was an unprotected and filthy car. Truly, it was minging! Brushed in all the joints and badges as my pre-inspection showed plenty of dirt that had been missed by the usual 'scratch and shine'.










Quite impressed by the new foam - it seemed to do a pretty good job of removing a fair bit of grime before a contact wash. Not that I had needed to be so careful, the paint wasnt in very good condition....I liberally applied some new spray on Sio2 - Reload from Autosmart - which even gave a decent level of beading. Good product!

Then it was time for the interior. The customer had asked me to mainly focus on the inside as it was 'dirtier than the outside'.......they werent wrong...




























SAND. WHY. No word of a lie, I hoovered the boot area 3 times as every time I opened a door, a gust of wind blew sand everywhere again. I soon learnt my lesson....not!

Poor Henry was put through his paces doing this. He was flat out for hours and didnt so much as stop smiling. Bless. All fabric areas hoovered (including between the rear bench seats!) and it was looking much better. I even went the extra mile and wet vac'd the back of the rear seats (they were fabric) and the boot tray.
I was a bit worried how George would fare from all the grime but he didnt seem to mind much, still smiling as normal.










Onto tackling all the mud, spray from exploding drinks cans (i think....) and general grime throughout the place. Most of the mud was confined to the sills and door cards which is explained as the customer lives up a very muddy track! The offside rear door was weirdly disgusting too.. However some APX (Infinity Wax APC) tackled all areas with relative ease!










For a real finishing touch, I decided to tackle all the leather areas with some newly aquired CarChem 2in1 Leather cleaner and protector (thank you black friday!). It smelt amazing and worked a treat. Wasnt quite as powerful on the cleaning front but some gentle scrubbing helped. It darkened the leather and made it even more soft. Lovely!

It was really then onto the final stretch. Internal & external glass done, Gyeon Interior Detailer took care of the plethora of glass screens and piano black internal trim and I even tackled the disgusting looking pedals with some more APX.

The finished product was something I was quite proud of. Ok, its not 100% perfect but given the amount of sand and time I had available, I was pleased. The customer - absolutely over the moon. They even tried to overpay me :lol: but I wouldnt accept.














































Raring and ready to go for another one! Id prefer some warmer weather this time however. 2 layers of tracksuit bottoms, 2 t shirts and a jumper left me feeling like the Michelin Man :lol:


----------



## sidewalkdances

Deep maintenance wash on the 4 Series yesterday and got to try out some new toys. Had a bit of a nightmare though - I procured my MIL's driveway so I could spend a proper amount of time on it. 

Turned up and realised I had forgotten my snow foam lance. Brother in law to the rescue with his Karcher lance. Did the trick and managed to get a blanket of Touchless on the car before switching back to my PW for the rinse. 

Spent ages scrubbing the tyres with Surfex @ 10:1 to ready them for a new tyre dressing (GT Tyre Serum) and forgot that in the shed too. I blame the beers in had Saturday night for my being so forgetful :lol: - even bought my pet blower with me to properly dry the tyres before dressing 

Wheels done with a 30ml mix of GT Wheel Shampoo and various brushes/mitts

Contact wash with TAC Mystic Bubbles, a Rag Company wash pad which I really liked and a Paragon mitt for the lowers. Brushed out all the window rubbers with Surfex and a Detail Factory brush as they were holding a lot of grime. 

Hit the car with Korrosol as the coating was looking a bit tired - TAC Systems Moonlight applied in May. An absolute ton of fallout. Applied with one of my new IK Sprayer bottles. So much better than what I was using. Coating was still looking a bit flat, but didnt have any tar remover. In honesty I am thinking that it was limescale so thinking of buying a bottle of Labocosmetica Purifica

Bearing in mind we are 6 months on from application of the Moonlight, I topped up the protection with Gyeon Wetcoat applied to a damp applicator and spread. 

Glass inside and out done with Dooka VG - thanks to Matt @ Obsidian for the recommendation. I do vape in the car and it really pulled it off. Also tried out my new Stoners glass tool - I have a 4 Series Coupe and find the rear screen a total PITA to clean. Really did a great job. 

Quick hoover and wipe down with GT Interior at 10% - another new product to me and did a great job. 

Drove home and sat in the road applying the tyre dressing with the new Carscope tyre brush. Its a total revelation. So much easier than a foam applicator. 

No pics as it was bloody freezing and I didnt consider it finished without the tyres dressed!


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick wash before the heavens opened, cars done around 500 miles since last clean, 2 x spritzer pre foamed then mystic bubble wash, just started to dry the car and it started to pee down, still loving my carbon collective brush to clean the wheels and tyres even though some people mentioned they were too soft, twinned with surfex HD it works a treat and has done even when the wheels are seriously mucky.

Considering mudguards as the boot seems to get dirty quickly


----------



## BsrGT

Second that re Carbon collective wheel brush, I got the small one, it's perfect as it is small enough to fit inbetween the caliper and the wheel itself. I had the Stjarnagloss one before, but that one was a bit wide and that meant moving the car to not miss a spot.


----------



## PaulAT

Maintenance clean of my Beemer. Finished with Gyeon Ceramic Detailer.










Quick wipe down inside on the trim with CarChem Interior Clean and a quick clean of the door jambs with Adams Rinseless Wash diluted down to a waterless wash.

Also did a very quick, literally less than 5 min, wipe down of the missus Ateca with the Adams again as a waterless wash. Only did the silver bodywork as there is quite a bit of plastic trim that catches the dirt. Looked good to be fair though for minimal work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

I was on early shift yesterday so decided to give the cat a quick wash as it seems awhile since it's been done. Had to do a lot of driving around lately so the car was dirty.










Used Valet Pro Citrus wash mixed 1:6. Runny as water and had to go round the car twice. The photo below is taking straight after applying and with no dwell time.
Just realised as I'm uploading pictures the 1:6 mixture is for a spray bottle and not a foam lance (Doh). No wonder is was running off the car. You live and learn.










Used GC citrus shampoo to wash and applied TW Rinse And Dry after the final rinse. Looking much better.










Not much fun when you are rushing to beat the daylight. With rain forecast for the next week it was my only opportunity to wash the car. Anyway she is clean until the next time I drive her.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

After around 1.5K miles in the last two weeks it was time to give the VW possibly it's last wash for the year before it gets way too cold for me.

First time using my new toy the AVA Master P60 with the MTM SGS28



































Unfortunately, after a few minutes of use… my AVA just stopped. No power at all, after about 20-25mins quickly reading the manual, checking for leaks, then asking about came to the 13A fuse being blown, changed it and was working all fine for the rest of the wash. Contacted AVA regarding this will await their reply.

Nonetheless…

Wheels washed with GT Wheel Shampoo, Tyres Cleaned with AG Rebound.

PreWash, HDD RoadRage @ 1:15 which was snow foamed over with Wax Planet 8Below @ 1:10. First time using the MTM PF22.2 can say I liked the consistency of the foam and not sure if it's a placebo but compared to using my K2 and my cheaper lances it just seemed as though it helped the foam make more contact to the the paint rather than just foam and glide off my paint.










(10mins later) …









Washed with CarPro Reset
Finished off with Turtle Wax Dry & Shine and Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer

















Tyres dressed with GT Tyre Serum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

A quick clean meaning the arches were looking crap from a bit of off-roading at an orienteering meet car park.

A thorough rinse down before applying ODK Breakdown used at a light soilng dilution through a pump sprayer. I then put a layer of Valet Pro Ph Neutral snow foam over the top. The dirt came off like a dream; I think a combination of Wowo's CS and Gyeon Ceramix Detailer means the dirt just slides off.

Shampoo used was ODK Jet and then Gyeon Ceramic Detailer used as a drying aid.

Have a good weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Quick maintenance wash as I'd covered a few miles over the last few weeks, finished off with Infinity wax ******* qd









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

TakDetails said:


> After around 1.5K miles in the last two weeks it was time to give the VW possibly it's last wash for the year before it gets way too cold for me.
> 
> First time using my new toy the AVA Master P60 with the MTM SGS28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, after a few minutes of use… my AVA just stopped. No power at all, after about 20-25mins quickly reading the manual, checking for leaks, then asking about came to the 13A fuse being blown, changed it and was working all fine for the rest of the wash. Contacted AVA regarding this will await their reply.
> 
> Nonetheless…
> 
> Wheels washed with GT Wheel Shampoo, Tyres Cleaned with AG Rebound.
> 
> PreWash, HDD RoadRage @ 1:15 which was snow foamed over with Wax Planet 8Below @ 1:10. First time using the MTM PF22.2 can say I liked the consistency of the foam and not sure if it's a placebo but compared to using my K2 and my cheaper lances it just seemed as though it helped the foam make more contact to the the paint rather than just foam and glide off my paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (10mins later) …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washed with CarPro Reset
> Finished off with Turtle Wax Dry & Shine and Infinity Wax Rapid Detailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyres dressed with GT Tyre Serum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 2100psi ryobi with 1.2 gpm (not sure how that translates to uk… bar?.

Tried several less expensive Foam cannons and found one I thought worked good till I decided to buy the PF22 on an amazing sale MTM had one black friday (40% off).

Night and day difference in quality and amount of foam.

After this i decided i would no longer try to find "cheap alternatives" and buy the more expensive things for detailing as they just seem to work and in long run cost me less money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TakDetails

Coatings said:


> I have a 2100psi ryobi with 1.2 gpm (not sure how that translates to uk… bar?.
> 
> Tried several less expensive Foam cannons and found one I thought worked good till I decided to buy the PF22 on an amazing sale MTM had one black friday (40% off).
> 
> Night and day difference in quality and amount of foam.
> 
> After this i decided i would no longer try to find "cheap alternatives" and buy the more expensive things for detailing as they just seem to work and in long run cost me less money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The MTM is very efficient, used probably about 250/1000ml of foam to cover the car on max foam setting compared to the "generic" lances which was more like 750/1000ml, but I do think my K2 may have had a part to play in that too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

After a couple of weeks of being busy and bad weather i finally got to give the motor a clean. It was filthy































After a rinse i foamed the wheels with gt wheel shampoo then coated the full car with gt snow foam, left to dwell for 5 minutes or so
















Gt snow foam hangs around on the driveway to long but is very effective at Pulling dirt from the paint, after a rinse the car was pretty much dirt free
I used car chem 1900-1 Shampoo today which i got in the BF sales, top shampoo.
I then had a look around the garage and decided to top the paint with polish angel high gloss, as i had not used it in a while... lovely product to use








On to the interior, full hoover, quick wipe over the tried out car chems refresh odour eliminator which has a nice apple scent to it
















All clean again, tyres topped with gt tyre serum 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> After a couple of weeks of being busy and bad weather i finally got to give the motor a clean. It was filthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a rinse i foamed the wheels with gt wheel shampoo then coated the full car with gt snow foam, left to dwell for 5 minutes or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gt snow foam hangs around on the driveway to long but is very effective at Pulling dirt from the paint, after a rinse the car was pretty much dirt free
> I used car chem 1900-1 Shampoo today which i got in the BF sales, top shampoo.
> I then had a look around the garage and decided to top the paint with polish angel high gloss, as i had not used it in a while... lovely product to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the interior, full hoover, quick wipe over the tried out car chems refresh odour eliminator which has a nice apple scent to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All clean again, tyres topped with gt tyre serum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Never seen your car looking that dirty 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Never seen your car looking that dirty
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


I know  felt strange cleaning a dirty car 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Such a nice well maintained car. We had a red petrol one in for work a couple of months ago. Only drove it a little bit liked it


----------



## Rappy

Looking fantastic pt1 :thumb:

Loving the dog reflection in the rear door :lol:


----------



## pt1

Rappy said:


> Looking fantastic pt1 :thumb:
> 
> Loving the dog reflection in the rear door


Ha i didnt notice that
Cheers rappy

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Washed using Gyeon Wetcoat, wheels cleaned using bilberry wheel cleaner. Finished with Gyeon ceramic quick detailer.


----------



## alfajim

Mate popped round to have his van fettled. Car chem hydro coat, car chem shampoo, car chem tyre and trim.


----------



## roscopervis

On Thursday I gave my car a wash, probably the second one following my primer polish rejuvenation of my existing Feynlab Ceramic coating and top up using Mothers CMX 3 in 1 Polish and Coat and Infinity Wax Sinergy Lite Coating. I wanted to see how much correction the Mothers could provide and whether it would really work under ceramic coatings. One issue that night was that it was tipping down so, although Infinity Wax says the coating can get wet soon after application, this was a pretty stern test!

No pictures of the wash or anything - I'm always trying different things. This time I pre rinsed with water and the last area that was applied with coating and removed, the front drivers side wing, was looking quite flat compared to the rest of the car, so I think maybe I pushed the speed of curing a bit much.

Rinseless wash using Feynlab Pure Rinseless, though I was curious to see how the water behaviour was afterwards so I rinsed it. It wasn't bad at all. I thought I would add another layer of Sinergy Lite (would it work?) so this time I did a liberal application of panel prep (Car Chem) and did another layer. It wasn't a nice experience, not easy though whether this is due to the previous layer or the 8 degree C temperature I don't know.

I used Autoglanz Rebound on the tyres - not bad, but prefer Autoglym's Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. The tyres were still a bit brown after one hit. Used the Feynlab Rinseless on the wheels too with a small EZ brush and a Gorilla Wooly mammoth brush, both nice. Used the Feynlab Rinseless on the tyres and did great, got rid of the browning. Great product.

Anyways, I was walking back from having my booster vaccination this morning and the car was looking quite nice in the morning sun, dew and dust included, so I thought I'd post.


----------



## atbalfour

Looks great bud. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Washed and added my winter protection.

Used BH Autofoam and never really saw how much was being removed on colored cars. First time removing winter grime from my white Camaro and was impressed.

Before:










After:










Before:

:









After










Before:










After:










This was applied to dry car. Let dwell 5+ minutes and PW rinsed.

Nothing i've used US based comes close but pre washes aren't as popular here.

Added a fresh coat of PA Cosmic and Tac Systems TC on the tires. Wheels need a thorough wheels of cleaning so left bare.

Griots ceramic glass cleaner on all glass










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed and used bsd as a rinse aid to give a little protection and today did the inside, really like using bouncers inside out and cleaning the rubber mats was a breeze


----------



## 350Chris

I ducked out of working from home at lunchtime to give this mountain a once over





Rinse, Bouncers Snow foam, BTBM wash, Dry and Bouncers DDSi. Tyres done with FinishKare to finish





I need to get some long term protection on it and remove the dealer prep sprays that have left a nasty grease or silicon based residue on the inside and outside of the glass and all interior plastics. I also need to work out what to do with all the gloss black plastics as they may as well be made from butter with the ease that they mark


----------



## sharrkey

Quick foam of both the cars with KKD Blizzard Ph, surprise pulled quite a bit of crap of. Judge for yourself with the pictures 























































Cleaned quite well for a touch less wash










One thing I will say is SiRamik Lustrous Graphene Spray is just killing it performance wise, absolutely no degrading after nearly 3 months on some panels  by far the best Lsp I've ever used

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Which kkd?. I use the green one sometimes and find it superb.


----------



## sharrkey

Imprezaworks said:


> Which kkd?. I use the green one sometimes and find it superb.


Blizzard tutti frutti

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cool.


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Quick foam of both the cars with KKD Blizzard Ph, surprise pulled quite a bit of crap of. Judge for yourself with the pictures
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/f7f7c5d70a9410d8d34e9cec3d6519b2.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/7013f313ad0d2ef8bc779cc4d7bc88d3.jpg[/MG]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/d7101357271459d9e976b0ddad8aff6f.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/bdfa99503eb465d89d5e445984d3db85.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/cde25c3b289788e622cfe2c1c9635613.jpg[IMG]
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/6446281cfd06778074b367854b6d57bc.jpg[IMG]
> 
> Cleaned quite well for a touch less wash
> 
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/703254ff460a4a9d7d6efacac778a0e0.jpg[IMG]
> 
> One thing I will say is SiRamik Lustrous Graphene Spray is just killing it performance wise, absolutely no degrading after nearly 3 months on some panels  by far the best Lsp I've ever used
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]
> 
> Almost 6 months for me and Lustrous so far - 0 degradation, despite not polishing half the car (for test purposes) and applying just one coat.
> 
> Have had no need to do a full decon in that time which is unheard of. It's running on a number of family cars, went onto the wife's first, she's doing big miles with work and we've had non stop wet weather so I'm hitting it with alkaline snow foams weekly and it's laughing at them.
> 
> It's not quite as easy to use as Cancoat but eating it for breakfast at this stage. Same time two years ago I was running Cancoat and felt the need to apply a topper.
> 
> Sheeting and self cleaning unmatched even by the CarPro SiC on my Jag (which by the way I rate higher than any high solids coating used to date).
> 
> Below photo is pretty typical after a rain shower, water barely sits on the car.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20211221/3203d86c6106b515a10d7aedd5f1161c.jpg


----------



## Walesy.

sharrkey said:


> Quick foam of both the cars with KKD Blizzard Ph, surprise pulled quite a bit of crap of. Judge for yourself with the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned quite well for a touch less wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I will say is SiRamik Lustrous Graphene Spray is just killing it performance wise, absolutely no degrading after nearly 3 months on some panels  by far the best Lsp I've ever used
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I need to get some of this snow foam...seems to do a good job. Others I have just mess up the driveway...Now used to douse the gravel in the garden where the dog pee's


----------



## pt1

Time for a quick wash today








Gt snow foam brought out to play again 








Used car chem 1900-1 then my big boi blower to dry. all cleaned up again









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Time for a quick wash today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gt snow foam brought out to play again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used car chem 1900-1 then my big boi blower to dry. all cleaned up again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What you make of the GT foam? What dilutions have you tried?

While I don't mind the stuff, it works better if applied runny (like Auto Foam) but at recommended dilutions I just can't get it to match for BH, Eight Below or Spritzer for out and out cleaning..the more product you use, the drier the foam and the less dwell you get. Its also knocked back the hydrophobics of an Sio2 topper applied to my father and laws car just weeks ago.

On the GT Facebook groups you find nothing but sheep so interested to hear other views on it?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Walesy. said:


> I think I need to get some of this snow foam...seems to do a good job. Others I have just mess up the driveway...Now used to douse the gravel in the garden where the dog pee's


It's a really good pH neutral snow foam - cheap to to try..easily the best cleaning one I've used. To set expectations it's not Shaving Cream-esque (yet it can still lurk around on the driveway) and like anything pH neutral has it's limit.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> What you make of the GT foam? What dilutions have you tried?
> 
> While I don't mind the stuff, it works better if applied runny (like Auto Foam) but at recommended dilutions I just can't get it to match for BH, Eight Below or Spritzer for out and out cleaning..the more product you use, the drier the foam and the less dwell you get. Its also knocked back the hydrophobics of an Sio2 topper applied to my father and laws car just weeks ago.
> 
> On the GT Facebook groups you find nothing but sheep so interested to hear other views on it?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have used it around 4/5 times now i think, i Have found it does a great job at actually removing dirt,car is pretty much clean after rinsing the foam off. car is wearing can coat though.i have only used it at around 10/1 ratio. I topped the car with polish angel high gloss after the last wash and after todays wash is does look to have hit the hydrophobicity of high gloss ever so slightly. Could be the snow foam or that the high gloss didn't bond to can coat well. Overall i like this snow foam, even though it sits on the driveway for ages afterwards

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> I have used it around 4/5 times now i think, i Have found it does a great job at actually removing dirt,car is pretty much clean after rinsing the foam off. car is wearing can coat though.i have only used it at around 10/1 ratio. I topped the car with polish angel high gloss after the last wash and after todays wash is does look to have hit the hydrophobicity of high gloss ever so slightly. Could be the snow foam or that the high gloss didn't bond to can coat well. Overall i like this snow foam, even though it sits on the driveway for ages afterwards
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


If you rinse PA products enough they'll wash off , just not durable in the slightest.. as lovely they are to use and as hydrophobic as they are initially.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

atbalfour said:


> What you make of the GT foam? What dilutions have you tried?
> 
> While I don't mind the stuff, it works better if applied runny (like Auto Foam) but at recommended dilutions I just can't get it to match for BH, Eight Below or Spritzer for out and out cleaning..the more product you use, the drier the foam and the less dwell you get. Its also knocked back the hydrophobics of an Sio2 topper applied to my father and laws car just weeks ago.
> 
> On the GT Facebook groups you find nothing but sheep so interested to hear other views on it?


My personal view is that when you get to the cleaning level of Autofoam, 8 Below or Spritzer, if a new challenger is wanting to compete on cleaning power, then you have to essentially match the dilution level of those products, and that then means you're in the same ballpark for the chemical aggression towards LSP's too.

8 Below and GT can provide thick foam, if that's what you like as their chemistry includes highly foaming agents, Autofoam and Spritzer not nearly as much, I know that Autofoam is a specific choice so that the runoff drags dirt off, as the capillary action of the bubbles bursting adds to the cleaning power. The same will be true of any snowfoam that is runnier, as you will be finding with GT foam.

I know that GT have come out with some good products, but the sycophancy I am seeing and hearing is a bit much for the products they have. They have worked the influencer circuit very well.


----------



## Walesy.

atbalfour said:


> It's a really good pH neutral snow foam - cheap to to try..easily the best cleaning one I've used. To set expectations it's not Shaving Cream-esque (yet it can still lurk around on the driveway) and like anything pH neutral has it's limit.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Im not really into high foaming products for a pre wash, as it lurkes around the drive and is just messy.

The Valet pro stuff is guilty of that, so it sounds ideal tbh bud!


----------



## minimadmotorman

sharrkey said:


> Blizzard tutti frutti


It does smell lovely!


----------



## HEADPHONES

Neighbour warned of rain today when I washed the car yesterday.
His opinion was I was wasting my time as "rain is coming tomorrow".
My opinion as a bead lover was "perfect timing"

Just a wash and a quick coat of BSD CGV07 as a drying aid.
This is my go to in winter as it kinda acts like a barrier cream and almost feels like it sits on the paint and comes off like a slippery layer with the dirt quite unlike the dirt coming off a panel with a fresh layer of sealant or wax.
Hard to explain but sort of similar to having a barrier cream on your hands which makes it easier to wash your hands when working on the car as the cream washes off easily releasing the grease sitting on top.
So durability isn't great, but makes washing a breeze.
With an underpowered Worx Hydroshot my prewash won't be as good as the rest of you guys, but it's better than no pre wash :b









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Mixed it up today, couldn't be bothered with the full snow foam thing so coated the car m&k citrus for my pre wash, does a really good job.








Used Am details shampoo again then moved onto the interior, Gave it a good clean up using wax planets apc








The engine bay got a tidy up too, with WP apc








All clean again 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Not sure if it counts as detailing exactly but I bodged a cheapo plastic tool attachement that came with my garage shelves to use as nozzle storage on my PW. Looks pretty good if I do say so myself!






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Just finished my 4 days at work so only a little bit done, the piano black plastics in the car had something on them that was coarse, so used some menz final finish on them brought them up a treat, also cleaned the steering wheel with af leather cleaner and protected with supernatural leather sealant. No more for today I can't be arsed


----------



## ken m sport

Both Porkers given a good clean today


----------



## Guy182

Posted here of my activities for the past few days:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5765485#post5765485

We decided to upgrade the wife's Qashqai recently. Not the best time to be buying a used car with the inflated prices but as hers was approaching 74k we decided to make the change before it lost too much value.

When we collected the replacement 18month old 25k mile XC40, it was a sunny day and I noticed a lot of swirls in the paint that I didn't see on the test drive in the overcast weather.

Made the most of the festive period when we didn't really need to use the car.

Today was applying the finishing touches - the glass and door sills.


----------



## GSVHammer

That looks good Guy182.


----------



## PaulAT

Gave mine and hers a rinseless Wash using Adams Rinseless.

I had cleaned her car about a week ago therefore there wasn't much dirt on it. I didn't add a QD to hers but the gloss from the Adams Rinseless is good.










My car hasn't moved in over two weeks and barely at all since I washed it 3 weeks ago. I finished off mine with M&K QD to give it even more gloss.




























I enjoyed not having to drag all out all my usual kit and both were done in about 70 minutes. I still wouldn't wash this way if the car was proper minging though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Decontaminating a work van that was full of fallouts on the roof 😮😮😮

I've made a video, my phone decided to die half way through on my but captured the final result as well as the first half of the wash


----------



## GSVHammer

Did a maintenance wash on the car today as it was covered in salt.



















Gave the underbody a clean with my underbody lance kit. Pressure washed the body. Used BH Autofoam .










Cleaned the wheels with my new Wheel Woolies. Washed the body with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo.
Rinsed off and applied TW Dry N Shine and re rinsed. Then dried off.










Looking more presentable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Did a maintenance wash on the car today as it was covered in salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the underbody a clean with my underbody lance kit. Pressure washed the body. Used BH Autofoam .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleaned the wheels with my new Wheel Woolies. Washed the body with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo.
> Rinsed off and applied TW Dry N Shine and re rinsed. Then dried off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking more presentable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cleanest kia i know 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

A quick maintenance wash on mine using 1900:1 shampoo and Gyeon Ceramic Detailer as a drying aid. Love the gloss it gives.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Had a play with a new product today, siramik sc mist








I decided to try this out after friendly helpful advice from a member of staff at high definition detail and after watching a test by forensic detailing. I found it super easy to use, 1 or 2 sprays into a microfiber then spread over a panel, it instantly begins to flash off, quick buff and you are left with a rich glossy finish, really did leave the paint looking great and feeling very slick. Gave it a quick spray with water and it looks to be very hydrophobic too, result 

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

My bathroom 

https://youtube.com/shorts/DJ5h-J1LtwI?feature=share

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Shakmeister5000 said:


> My bathroom
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/DJ5h-J1LtwI?feature=share
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't that be 'u'bend rather than youtube :spam:


----------



## kkh120

Tried out the new KKD Blizzard today. Bilberry on the wheels. Washed it then using the 2BM using STJ Bubblor and after drying topped it with some GTechnique QD.


----------



## olliewills

Gave the Suzuki a maintenance wash and then tried AG Polar Seal for the first time. Not being one to follow instructions I mixed it up into a trigger bottle (6 caps to 900ml of DI water), spritzed it onto the panels and the immediately pressure washed it off. The same way I apply Wet Coat really.

I was strapped for time and it was 1°C outside so I didn't hang around for beading photos or anything sorry. The photo is the car dried in the garage afterwards.

Application the way I did it was easy and I had a lot of control to avoid the glass which already has WWCS on it. Time will tell for durability but I expect it'll be decent enough as AG stuff generally does what it says on the tin.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

SadlyDistracted said:


> Shouldn't that be 'u'bend rather than youtube :spam:


What do you mean? 🧐


----------



## GSVHammer

My car is going in for a service tomorrow. So I thought I'd give it a maintenance wash. Hopefully less dirt on the car, less chance of getting it scratched.



















Gave the wheels and the lower panels a pressure wash using the Carscope lance and nozzles for the first time. Well made bit of kit.
Used Valet Pro Citrus Pre wash on lower panels and wheels.
The Kwazar pump sprayer is great in winter for keeping you warm as you are always having to pump it 










Wheels washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo, Wheel Woolies and Monkey Mitt used.










Car was foamed with Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam.










Rinsed and washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo, Mitchell & King Orange Noodle Mitt used on bodywork. Asda Noodle Mitt used on sills.
Rinsed, used Turtlewax Dry N Shine on Wheels and front grill.
Dried and given a coat of Blackfire QD.










Cleaned the glass inside and out with Autobrite Crystal. Gave the inside a quick wipe over with Chemical Guys Inner Clean.

Leaving










Hope the mechanic looks after it tomorrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459

Apologies first no photos, started at 09:00 this morning ,finished at 1545 hrs. Car was treated to a full wash starting with wheels,Bilberry, Mr Pink shampoo, EZ and wheel woolies used, power wash off. VP citrus, BH autofoam, Dodo Juice Born to be mild shampoo, noodle & lambs wool mitts used.
Hand polished with DJ lime prime , finished with one coat of DJ light fantastic.
Mac


----------



## Imprezaworks

Bored in work. Black hole by da then auto glym rapid detailer.


__
https://flic.kr/p/51824610051


----------



## Andyblue

Imprezaworks said:


> Bored in work. Black hole by da then auto glym rapid detailer.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51824610051


Looks good :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey

Imprezaworks said:


> Bored in work. Black hole by da then auto glym rapid detailer.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/51824610051


Looks fantastic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers guys.


----------



## PaulAT

Quick maintenance wash on the OH Ateca.

Car was rinsed and then KC Green Star applied roughly 20:1. A change from my usual citrus pre-wash.

Tyres cleaned with AutoGlanz rebound and shampooed with ODK Jet.

Again used my DO snow foam lance. I have used it twice previously with Revive Auto Apothecary Snow Foam and been underwhelmed. I switched back to my usual VP PH neutral snow foam and the foam was much better. It seems the Revive stuff needs more in the bottle.

Car shampooed with ODK Jet and then CarChem QD used to finish it off. The glass was cleaned with ODKs glass cleaner. The wheels and the plastic/rubber trim were coated in DO Ultra Shine as white marks were making a comeback on the trim.

Inside, the lower parts was cleaned with CarChem's Interior Clean coat whilst the touch points were treated to Adams Interior Detailer (a new interior detailer I have been wanting to try for a while and personally I feel it is as nice to use as Gyeon's one).

Finally, the rubber mats were treated with Rebound, rinsed and left to dry!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Picked up the new wagon on Friday but due to other factors, a puppy delivery on Saturday, i couldn't get any time on the new car.

Luckily today I was able to get a few hours to give it a tidy up and get some protection on it. I still have a few bit to do with the car over the coming weeks like new tyres but happy with today's session.

I wasn't looking for a black car, it was probably bottom of my list but due to issues arising with the last one I took the leap of faith.

Car was washed, decontaminated, machine polished with M&k Pure, panel wiped and a layer of Infinity wax s.y.n.e.r.g.y lite.












































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking nice :thumb: 

The 1.8 or 2.0l engine ?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Andyblue said:


> Looking nice :thumb:
> 
> The 1.8 or 2.0l engine ?


2.0l, I've not driven it that much but impressed so far, very economical. It doesn't have the punch of the diesel but it goes quite well.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

What temps did you today?


----------



## Lexus-is250

Rakti said:


> What temps did you today?


? Outside temperature?

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> 2.0l, I've not driven it that much but impressed so far, very economical. It doesn't have the punch of the diesel but it goes quite well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Excellent, looks nice :thumb:

The 2L is a much nicer drive, less revvy and a bit more oomph with, making it easier to live with on the motorway…


----------



## Rakti

Lexus-is250 said:


> ? Outside temperature?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Yes. Just wondered from the point of LSP applied in the winter.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Rakti said:


> Yes. Just wondered from the point of LSP applied in the winter.


Think it was about 6 or 7 degrees here today. I left it to cure for longer so will see what happens.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Yesterday's efforts.... Managed to give the 308 a proper wash.

- BHAF through a pump sprayer at 4%
- Washed with a mix of BHAW and megs gold class, applied through the PW and a single rinse bucket for the wash pads
- final rinse with DI water from the vessel into the PW

Didn't do the wheels as i gave them a full clean by themselves a few days ago.

This wash gave me chance to test out my new Klin washpad from in2detailing and also my DIY wheel hose guards made from one of those covers you put over food in a microwave. It worked really well and cost me 1€!



















































Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash yesterday. Went for gt snow foam as my pre wash
















After washing with adams shampoo i gave the car a second layer of siramik sc mist, really impressed with this product so far, super easy to use, hydrophobic and it adds to the finish

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

You'll need to try Lustrous when the weather warms up. Big improvement on SC Mist which is high praise. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> You'll need to try Lustrous when the weather warms up. Big improvement on SC Mist which is high praise.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


That was a option while i was looking but the potentially 'tricky' application steered me towards the sc mist, lustrous gets great reviews though so no doubt i will give it a go later in the year 
Cheers

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

I thought my car was shiney lol


----------



## Rakti

That's the one thing about black. It looks outstanding after you've finished the work. 

The look doesn't last long compared to other colours though, and don't talk to me about dust in the summer (an hour tops before you can see the dust on it).


----------



## pt1

Had a spare 30mins this afternoon ...options...Clean something on my car or watch somebody clean their car on youtube?! ... Clean something on my car 
Quick vacuum then gave the seats a going over with odk's leather cleaner
















Running out of things to clean now 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Had a spare 30mins this afternoon ...options...Clean something on my car or watch somebody clean their car on youtube?! ... Clean something on my car
> Quick vacuum then gave the seats a going over with odk's leather cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running out of things to clean now
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You might need another hobby mate.

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Gave the M a good wash today but only took these 2 pictures, highly impressed with kkd blizzard



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

pt1 said:


> Had a spare 30mins this afternoon ...options...Clean something on my car or watch somebody clean their car on youtube?! ... Clean something on my car
> Quick vacuum then gave the seats a going over with odk's leather cleaner
> Running out of things to clean now


Sounds stupid but I would love to have seen a shot of the towel you used to wipe the lather off the seats after going over them, just to see how much junk transfers from the seat to the towel.

I'm sure I'm not the only person who thinks like this...right?...RIGHT?


----------



## olliewills

pt1 said:


>


Jeez, that looks lovely, seriously pretty gloss!


----------



## pt1

olliewills said:


> Sounds stupid but I would love to have seen a shot of the towel you used to wipe the lather off the seats after going over them, just to see how much junk transfers from the seat to the towel.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only person who thinks like this...right?...RIGHT?


They weren't to dirty really, just a quick clean up

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Quick touch free wash.
Sprayed on Powermaxed TFR diluted 1:20.

Jetrinse off with a feeble Worx Hydroshot.

Car had BSD/CGVO7 drying aid last week helping to release the dirt.

Gave a blo dry after.

50:50 shot of the difference









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

HEADPHONES said:


> Quick touch free wash.
> Sprayed on Powermaxed TFR diluted 1:20.
> 
> Jetrinse off with a feeble Worx Hydroshot.
> 
> Car had BSD/CGVO7 drying aid last week helping to release the dirt.
> 
> Gave a blo dry after.
> 
> 50:50 shot of the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I went for the full wash on 2 cars at the weekend and regretted it by Monday lunchtime, both where clad in grime. Should have done what you did:thumb:.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Do you rate the power maxed.. Can't make my mind up after using it


----------



## HEADPHONES

Imprezaworks said:


> Do you rate the power maxed.. Can't make my mind up after using it


I've not really used anything else.
It works for me so I just stuck with it.
I find that if I use it often.......eg every 4-7 days, it can keep the car spotless for 5-6 weeks without a touch wash as long as there was some kind of LSP.

If my car has been unwashed for weeks, then it'll reduce the muck but it won't look spotless.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419956&highlight=Touchless


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers mate will have a read later


----------



## vsideboy

HEADPHONES said:


> Quick touch free wash.
> Sprayed on Powermaxed TFR diluted 1:20.


Came out better than mine ever has when using that stuff, very strange.

Finished work yesterday and decided to clean the car as I don't think I've done anything since 2 days before Christmas.

Autoglym Polar Blast left to dwell, pressure rinsed off,
BH Auto wheel on all 4, dwell, agitate, rinsed off, 
think it was Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo chucked on using the snow foam gun as didn't have time for buckets, wash mitt pressure washed off after every panel, car pressure rinsed off,
Auto Finesse Lavish Ceramic Snow Foam, pressure rinsed off,
Detailed Online Nano Sealant applied and pressure rinsed off.

Hoping after all that, it will still be clean by..... the time it gets light this morning (but probably not)!


----------



## AndyN01

Decided to give the car a much needed wash.

As she was absolutely filthy went for Total Clean, Car Chem's TRF.

My, that stuff shifts some muck  Used my "normal" application - Simple garden pump sprayer and a warm solution. As she was properly mucky went for 5% dilution. Soak the car, leave to dwell for a few minutes and pressure wash off. Great result. 

And finish off with 1900:1 shampoo.

She needs more "proper" work but at least the muck is off - for now :lol:

Andy.


----------



## Big Black Shed

I bought some Bilt Hamber Touch-On to add to my usual array of Bilt Hamber products. 

Touch-Less prewash, followed by AutoWash. Then Touch-On applied through a cheap snow foam lance. 

Really, really impressed with the Touch-On. Quite good beading, water sheeted off leaving only a small amount of water for a quick hand dry. 

It’s not detailed in any shape or form, but as a quick “get the salt spray off and give it a bit of shine” it’s very, very good. The paint feels slick to touch, so I’ll see how well it works at keeping the dirt off, or at least making it easier to clean next time.

I’ve been experimenting with a “touchless” wash regime for our two daily drivers. My Skoda Superb takes an absolute hammering. 200 miles per week down country lanes and A roads covered in farm debris and winter salt. Being black it only ever looks nice for about 20 minutes following an all day detail. 

The Wife’s VW UP! was hanging last week. I did a Bilt Hamber Touch-Less wash, just that at 4% PIR, let it dwell for 10 minutes, power rinsed off. It did a superb job, even the wheels, which were black with brake dust. It did everything except the toughest of brake fallout. 

Following the performance of the Touch-On on the Superb the UP! will get a bit longer next week followed by some Touch-On.


----------



## sharrkey

1st job of the day Labocosmetica Derma on my steering wheel, looks to have done a great job cleaning & renewal of Matt finish than shiney.

Hopefully you can see results from pictures, plus this is the 1st time I've cleaned the steering in 14mths























































Gave the seats a quick going over also, needless to say the wife's seat was worse than mine lol



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

Looks to have worked well. Not much build up after 14 months. Mine tends to be shiny after a month or so, but car and leather 5 years old, wondering if its worth a go after my trusty Dodo Juice Supernatural runs out. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

*yesterday

Gave my m135i a much needed clean inside and out as it was bogging!



















Tired a few new products today, a couple of which have gone straight into my top 3 for that category.

Used DOs citrus cleaner for the first for the pre-wash mixed at 10:1. It did a good job, just a few bits remained after a couple of passes with the pressure washer. Mostly on the front and back.

Then onto using Mystic Bubble for the first time. Wow! I haven't felt a shampoo so slick. I used between 35-40ml in about 18L of water.

Rinse off and then dried with my new Silverback drying towel from Liquid Elements. Finally, a spruce up with Adams Detail Spray. Again, first time using and easily into my top three. The gloss is great as seen below:



















Tyres were dressed with DO Ultra Shine.

A quick tidy of the inside too. I used AutoGlanz Rebound on the rubber mats and cleaned the interior with Adams Interior Detailer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball

Ok ok ok…. I had enough and I was/am 100% disgusted with myself… 

Before, not been used for a while:










And after a quick clean up..










:thumb:


----------



## pt1

PaulAT said:


> *yesterday
> 
> Gave my m135i a much needed clean inside and out as it was bogging!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired a few new products today, a couple of which have gone straight into my top 3 for that category.
> 
> Used DOs citrus cleaner for the first for the pre-wash mixed at 10:1. It did a good job, just a few bits remained after a couple of passes with the pressure washer. Mostly on the front and back.
> 
> Then onto using Mystic Bubble for the first time. Wow! I haven't felt a shampoo so slick. I used between 35-40ml in about 18L of water.
> 
> Rinse off and then dried with my new Silverback drying towel from Liquid Elements. Finally, a spruce up with Adams Detail Spray. Again, first time using and easily into my top three. The gloss is great as seen below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyres were dressed with DO Ultra Shine.
> 
> A quick tidy of the inside too. I used AutoGlanz Rebound on the rubber mats and cleaned the interior with Adams Interior Detailer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mystic bubble is brilliant, as is adams detail spray, it's so nice to use and as you say, leaves lovely gloss. Car looking good

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Maintenance wash this afternoon. 
First up was wheels and arches, hit with gt wheel shampoo and various brushes 








Thought, i haven't use gt one shampoo for a while so decided to give it a run out on the bodywork 








Forgot how good it is,smells nice and super slick, top shampoo 
Dried with big boi blower and various drying towels followed by the Obligatory gloss pic









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash this afternoon.


You already did this on 18/01/22 ....and it's winter:lol:


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Maintenance wash this afternoon.
> First up was wheels and arches, hit with gt wheel shampoo and various brushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought, i haven't use gt one shampoo for a while so decided to give it a run out on the bodywork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot how good it is,smells nice and super slick, top shampoo
> Dried with big boi blower and various drying towels followed by the Obligatory gloss pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


And I thought Black owned me lol

As always fantastic Gloss pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Rakti said:


> You already did this on 18/01/22 ....and it's winter


18th was ages ago 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

*pt1*
As Lexus-is250 said



Lexus-is250 said:


> *You might need another hobby mate.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


or buy some more cars:lol:


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Mystic bubble is brilliant, as is adams detail spray, it's so nice to use and as you say, leaves lovely gloss. Car looking good
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Yeah Mystic Bubble has become my new favourite shampoo.

I have used 3 Adams products now and all are excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Deep cleaned a 2010 Jaguar XF and tried out with one of our own wax. Result is amazing


----------



## Imprezaworks

Nice. Is it a companu brand etc...


----------



## Christian6984

Yesterday managed get some protection on the Arona. Was going dark by the time I was packing up so got the pictures of the whole exterior when I got back from work this afternoon.

Tyres - Surfex
Alloys and Paint - Autofoam
Shampoo - Adams Blue
Dried, Tango to help with the door shuts
Paint - SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray Sealant
Tyres - KC PSS


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Imprezaworks said:


> Nice. Is it a companu brand etc...


What do you mean? Sorry lol


----------



## Imprezaworks

You said our own wax. Wondered if it was a company etc...


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Imprezaworks said:


> You said our own wax. Wondered if it was a company etc...


Aaahhh I get you now lol I'd like to start one up but I'm just focussed on trying to get the wax right (final tweaking) before seeing if I can put it out onto the market while doing side jobs on my days off work


----------



## Imprezaworks

Good stuff, hope it goes well.

If you need a ginaeu pig let me know


----------



## GSVHammer

Had to do a maintenance wash this morning as my car had some kind of film on it. Looked like oil, every time I opened the boot my hand got dirty. New tarmac is been put down outside my work place so it maybe from there.










The car looks wet in the above photo but that is the film on a dry car.

Pre coated in Valet Pro Citrus Degreaser and then a layer of Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam over the top.










This started to pull the muck off the car.



















Followed by a rinse and 2 buckets wash with CarChem Shampoo. Rinsed and a coat of Turtlewax Dry N Shine applied, followed by a final rinse. Just got round the car with the drying towel and a few drops of rain started. So I didn't get the glass cleaned.

Leaving.










Back in the house to get some lunch on before I head off to work this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Gave the interior and engine bay a tidy up before . I decided to get some rubber mats as the fabric ones in winter were no good for my ocd, these are so easy to clean 








Fse came out to play for areas where water spotting was present









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Gave the interior and engine bay a tidy up before . I decided to get some rubber mats as the fabric ones in winter were no good for my ocd, these are so easy to clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fse came out to play for areas where water spotting was present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Mats are looking good. I have rubber ones in my Beemer for winter. What are you using to clean/dress then? I use AutoGlanz Rebound and then leave them to air dry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Seriously trashed Audi RS6 at the weekend with coarse sanding marks on all panels...

Brave one on my part for agreeing to take on as a one-step as the paint was genuinely trashed.. but had little choice due to both budget constraints and paint on the thin side... I did not promise perfection but transformation was stark, not far off 85% correction with a reasonable finish and negligible clearcoat removed. Really pays to dial in a good combo and technique..

Anyone can scythe through defects (and paint) with a microfibre cutting pad and then tidy up with a soft finishing pad... in some cases there is not the budget or paint to do so... this was a nice challenge and a big transformation.

Pad - Rupes Blue Course Wool
Compound - CarPro UltraCut

50/50: https://photos.app.goo.gl/D7L3C6NEdowGttNG7


----------



## Imprezaworks

Superb


----------



## pt1

PaulAT said:


> Mats are looking good. I have rubber ones in my Beemer for winter. What are you using to clean/dress then? I use AutoGlanz Rebound and then leave them to air dry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used some apc, think it was wax planet's then wiped over with a microfiber to dry off

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

atbalfour said:


> Seriously trashed Audi RS6 at the weekend with coarse sanding marks on all panels...
> 
> Brave one on my part for agreeing to take on as a one-step as the paint was genuinely trashed.. but had little choice due to both budget constraints and paint on the thin side... I did not promise perfection but transformation was stark, not far off 85% correction with a reasonable finish and negligible clearcoat removed. Really pays to dial in a good combo and technique..
> 
> Anyone can scythe through defects (and paint) with a microfibre cutting pad and then tidy up with a soft finishing pad... in some cases there is not the budget or paint to do so... this was a nice challenge and a big transformation.
> 
> Pad - Rupes Blue Course Wool
> Compound - CarPro UltraCut
> 
> 50/50: https://photos.app.goo.gl/D7L3C6NEdowGttNG7


Excellent. The skill is to achieve good results without laying waste. I often wonder how much waste has been laid by all the new 'detailers'. Results might look good, but at what cost?

That red looks very similar to classic Ferrari Rosso Corsa.


----------



## pt1

Gave the st a maintenance wash today








Nice reflection shot of the gt snow foam. 
I then moved onto the mrs car but with the light fading i decided to do a touch less style wash,putting m&k citrus and gt snow foam to the test. the full car was pretty much like this wheel, filthy 








The lower areas/wheels were coated in m&k citrus then the full car coated with gt snow foam, left to dwell for around 5 mins
























I then PW's the car off, it was pretty much spotless and what lsp was on the doesn't look to have taken a hit, good result















Only down side









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Looking good pt1:thumb:

What LSP are both cars wearing?

My Grandkids love Frozen, & comment is Grandad building a snowman when giving Mummys car a wash.

Wow, that foam sticks around:doublesho


----------



## Imprezaworks

Reminds me of magnifoam lol


----------



## pt1

Rappy said:


> Looking good pt1:thumb:
> 
> What LSP are both cars wearing?
> 
> My Grandkids love Frozen, & comment is Grandad building a snowman when giving Mummys car a wash.
> 
> Wow, that foam sticks around:doublesho


The st has siramik sc mist.im sure the Qashqai has turtle wax dry&shine rinse wax on it

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidewalkdances

Well overdue maintenance wash on my wifes Valencia Orange 1-Series. I think the last time I washed it was before Christmas. As you can see from my set up in the background, it is heavily reliant on time and a parking space!

You might also notice some light damage on the bumper. I reckon when it was parked around the corner a ball or something has hit it. Left a nice deep scratch 

Process was foam with Touchless, wheels with Bilberry in an IK foamer followed up with GT Wheel Shampoo. Bodywork with GT Decon shampoo and about 3 mitts. Glass with Dooka VG and some WetCoat to top up protection. Tyres dressed with GT Tyre Serum.

Before 









































After


----------



## pt1

Sun was out for once so a maintenance wash and the interior tidy was in order .i used am details shampoo to wash, good shampoo but not one i often reach for for some reason  Decided to give the Siramik sc mist a top up, application reminds me of polish angel products,so easy to use but the sc mist looks to last much longer, very tempted to try Lustrous. Tryes got a top up with gt tyre serum









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> Sun was out for once so a maintenance wash and the interior tidy was in order .i used am details shampoo to wash, good shampoo but not one i often reach for for some reason  Decided to give the Siramik sc mist a top up, application reminds me of polish angel products,so easy to use but the sc mist looks to last much longer, very tempted to try Lustrous. Tryes got a top up with gt tyre serum
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You only did it on 29/01


----------



## atbalfour

Rakti said:


> You only did it on 29/01


Haha applying a 10% SIO2, 3-6 month sealant weekly is slightly overkill and diminishing returns after the 2nd application but to be fair it is nice to use and it is isn't that much more onerous to apply than a QD.


----------



## sharrkey

sidewalkdances said:


> Well overdue maintenance wash on my wifes Valencia Orange 1-Series. I think the last time I washed it was before Christmas. As you can see from my set up in the background, it is heavily reliant on time and a parking space!
> 
> You might also notice some light damage on the bumper. I reckon when it was parked around the corner a ball or something has hit it. Left a nice deep scratch
> 
> Process was foam with Touchless, wheels with Bilberry in an IK foamer followed up with GT Wheel Shampoo. Bodywork with GT Decon shampoo and about 3 mitts. Glass with Dooka VG and some WetCoat to top up protection. Tyres dressed with GT Tyre Serum.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After


Such a fantastic colour V  & A Real Head Turner  Had the same with my M135i

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PaulAT

Done yesterday but still…

Quick maintenance wash on the missus Ateca.

Decided to do things differently and rather than use a pump sprayer, mixed 50ml KC GS in with 75ml of Valet Pro PH neutral snow foam and 375ml of water. Did the trick.

Finished off my ODK Jet shampoo (wasn't my favourite and I probably won't buy again). Car was rinsed and IW RDS used as the QD of choice this week. Tyres and black trim dressed with CarChem T&T for a change.










Also gave the interior a quick wipe down with CarChem Interior Clean Coat. Good product but tacky in initial application. I find it needs a going over with a separate MF. This gives a nice crisp finish with tackiness making its way to the MF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Rakti said:


> You only did it on 29/01


Sun was out, had to be done 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Haha applying a 10% SIO2, 3-6 month sealant weekly is slightly overkill and diminishing returns after the 2nd application but to be fair it is nice to use and it is isn't that much more onerous to apply than a QD.


Only 3rd layer since I got it, not bad for me 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Gave a Chevrolet Captiva interior a good tidy up. Captured as much footage as I can due to phone memory being full and something went wrong with the resolution and editing &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## sidewalkdances

sharrkey said:


> Such a fantastic colour V  & A Real Head Turner  Had the same with my M135i
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely - I love the way it seems to change shade depending on the ambient brightness. And yes, a real head turner for sure. Probably one of the finest colours in the BMW range IMO


----------



## GSVHammer

Decided to clean the rubber mats in the car after work today.










Sprayed with Surfex @ 10% and agitated with a nylon brush.










Left for a few minutes, then rinsed off with the hose pipe.










While the mats where air drying decided to vacuum the car.










Then I went and cleaned all the seats and the plastic's. Dressed those as well. Cleaned the glass on the inside.
Mats hadn't dried completely so gave the a blast with the Worx leaf blower. Not 100% happy with them as there was still some dirt on them when they had dried.
Getting dark and needed to make some tea so put them back in the car.










They will be dirty again tomorrow anyway, but the inside is looking better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Done a few days ago, got my car and my mums vaccumed, super easy neither is bad. Then thought too cold to be mucking around with water but with some gloves and a coat would tackle the much overdue front area of the berlingo van. There's that much stuff in the interior it doesn't make for a quick job as moved the stuff out into a bucket in sections, cleaned it and then put it back so excuse all the random stuff knocking around the dashboard. Wish I'd taken a before of the interior as the dash was covered in a thick layer of dust. Nothing complex, Vax Cylinder vac with few attachments and Light dilution of Surfex, a brush and MF cloth to dry, never bothered with any trim stuff as started spitting just as I packed up









Half way there


----------



## DanWinfield

Christened the new motor with its first wash after having ppf and coatings applied. My word what a joy it was, was so easy, even after 500 miles I'm fairly certain it was clean after just a jetting off but I gave it the safest and most thorough wash I could anyway.

Wheels and tyres and arches given a good clean with some apc. Jetwashed followed by some gtechnic foam and jetwashed again. Then a gentle 2bw with gtechnic wash. Rinsed and then given a final rinse with my Di vessel which is long overdue a change of resin but I figured it was better than just tap water which is very hard here. Then patted dry. Tyres dressed and glass given a once over. Looking forward to getting it mucky again over next few days
















Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Had another pleasant wash this morning trying out the new foam gun. Just got finished and it started spitting, then the Mrs told me we were going to Sheffield so in all a somewhat wasted effort, nvm

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Gave the new turd a rinse and a coat of SRP. Looks shiny so I'm happy.


----------



## percymon

Not sure it’s exactly detailing but I changed to oil in the Kranzle and gave it a wipe over .


----------



## pt1

Been 2 week or so since the st's last wash, yes 2 week, can you believe it rakti? Weather has been bad here, where i live but finally got a little break today. The car wasn't to dirty really, the Siramik sc mist looks to do a pretty good job at fighting off the dirt so just a basic wash was in order. Used these products for the wash process 
















Quick dry using gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid to leave these results

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

PugIain said:


> Gave the new turd a rinse and a coat of SRP. Looks shiny so I'm happy.


It's obviously since chucked it down and covered it in crap.


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Been 2 week or so since the st's last wash, yes 2 week, can you believe it rakti? Weather has been bad here, where i live but finally got a little break today. The car wasn't to dirty really, the Siramik sc mist looks to do a pretty good job at fighting off the dirt so just a basic wash was in order. Used these products for the wash process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick dry using gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid to leave these results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking really good...that Gyeon Ceramic Detailer leaves a very shiny finish.


----------



## garage_dweller

I gave the retirement project a quick clean with CarPro echo2 today. Paint is swirl city and I intended polishing them out but the plan now is to get the panels tesprayed.

I have a clear plan for it now so I've started buying parts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

garage_dweller said:


> I gave the retirement project a quick clean with CarPro echo2 today. Paint is swirl city and I intended polishing them out but the plan now is to get the panels tesprayed.
> 
> I have a clear plan for it now so I've started buying parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice - remember seeing these racing at Oulton Park for charity, one of the most fun and best races I've watched / marshalled for :thumb:


----------



## olliewills

None, unless you count refilling all my bottles and sprayers with chemicals before what I hope will be an epic car cleaning session on the weekend! Both cars are absolutely minging in totally different ways so really need to be cleaned properly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

garage_dweller said:


> I gave the retirement project a quick clean with CarPro echo2 today. Paint is swirl city and I intended polishing them out but the plan now is to get the panels tesprayed.
> 
> I have a clear plan for it now so I've started buying parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen it about in town! Looking forward to see the finishing project. Absolutely stunning 🤩


----------



## mike41

First wash this year , wheels done first with GT wheel shampoo, and various brushes, tyres scrubbed twice with G101 at 1:4. Bodywork was prewashed with HDD Road rage 100ml in 2 litres. Snowfoamed and 2BM with GT Decon shampoo, then finished with Bouncers Bead Juice and dried. Tyres were dried and dressed with Carpro Perl. A quick hoover and tidy up of the inside, as it wasn't too bad, dash and interior plastics were dressed with ODK Cabin. Finally windows were cleaned with Carchem Clarity outside, and GT Glass inside.
View attachment 63047








Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk
View attachment 63051
View attachment 63053


----------



## Bratwurst

Got to admit, I initially wasn’t keen on this new model of Focus but it’s growing on me big time. Looks superb in that colour. :thumb:


----------



## mike41

Bratwurst said:


> Got to admit, I initially wasn't keen on this new model of Focus but it's growing on me big time. Looks superb in that colour. :thumb:


Aye I was the same as you when it came out, but its a really nice car to drive, IMO a big improvement over previous models. I'm planning to give it a full decon and detail sometime in the next couple of months, and a polish with the DA to remove some minor swirls, and bring out the flake in the paint.:buffer:


----------



## Andyblue

mike41 said:


> First wash this year , wheels done first with GT wheel shampoo, and various brushes, tyres scrubbed twice with G101 at 1:4. Bodywork was prewashed with HDD Road rage 100ml in 2 litres. Snowfoamed and 2BM with GT Decon shampoo, then finished with Bouncers Bead Juice and dried. Tyres were dried and dressed with Carpro Perl. A quick hoover and tidy up of the inside, as it wasn't too bad, dash and interior plastics were dressed with ODK Cabin. Finally windows were cleaned with Carchem Clarity outside, and GT Glass inside.
> View attachment 63047
> View attachment 63049
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk
> View attachment 63051
> View attachment 63053


Nice, as with above comment, the new Focus looks nice and really suits certain colours :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

Shakmeister5000 said:


> I haven't seen it about in town! Looking forward to see the finishing project. Absolutely stunning


Thanks mate. It's been in the garage for about 15 years.

For anyone interested, I bought it from Citroen in Glasgow in 1989, trading in my white 2CV after the chassis rusted out. I was the 2nd owner and the previous owner had looked after it very well in his 2 years of ownership and kept on log of all the work he'd done on it. The plan is to get it back to original spec and look like this 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

garage_dweller said:


> Thanks mate. It's been in the garage for about 15 years.
> 
> For anyone interested, I bought it from Citroen in Glasgow in 1989, trading in my white 2CV after the chassis rusted out. I was the 2nd owner and the previous owner had looked after it very well in his 2 years of ownership and kept on log of all the work he'd done on it. The plan is to get it back to original spec and look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking forward to more of this 🤩


----------



## pt1

Got a quick clean up this afternoon, car really needed it after all the stormy weather. I gave wax planet seven below a run out as its been ages since I have used it








Seems to cling forever,looked to clean pretty well though








Washed with car chem 1900-1 then dried off with the big boi blower and a purestar twist drying towel.. Leaving... 
















Nice to see the sun again, makes the black pop. qashqai looking filthy behind, get that cleaned tomorrow hopefully

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

Got a few days off so took the time to give the new motor a thorough wash and get mums done too.

Gave arches a really good clean and followed up the safe wash with an application of Gyeon ceramic detail spray. Looks and feels mega.



















Then went down to mums and gave hers a much needed wash. It had a lot of tar spots so did a thorough decon wash and then a quick coating with some turtlewax dry n shine



















Enjoyable day in all


----------



## D&fvauxhalls

No pics but,did engine bay on herselfs ka used daily on motorways in all salt grime was needed and over looked as just been touchless washing keep salt no grime off it

Cleaned up oil leak on mama fox and cleaned engine bay aswell

And finally on my corsa,did bonnet door boot shuts cleaned polished waxed

All in busy “day off”


----------



## olliewills

I cleaned up the interior of our 308 a little during lunch today as was home by myself! Was rushing a little to squeeze it in so forgot to take pics but will try and snap some and add them tomorrow (now with pics!).

- Thorough vacuum as the mats and boot in particular were minging after a few muddy days oout with the kids. 
- Dusted everything down with my large MaxShine brush and super plush MF
- Cleaned some of the worst plastic trim with Surfex
- Had my first try of CarPro PERL and gave the interior a coat of 1:5 solution, and 1:3 on the rubber bootliner

I didn't have time to do the glass so will have to do that and the pedals another day. I thought PERL went on okay and the finish seems to be about the same as the 303 protectant I usually use. I'll have to wait and see how it develops with repeat applications. It may be that I just alternate between the two...

On a side note, I tried using an AutoGlym foam applicator with the PERL and after just application of dressing the foam is degrading and the backing is separating. I thought they'd be a bit more hard-wearing than that, as I don't feel like i was overly rough with the applicator.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Messed with a couple of products new to me. Scholl S20 and them merzerna 3800. Black is nice but coupled with its an old ish car and any imperfections after polishing can be obvious. Not too bad though.


----------



## Imprezaworks

__
https://flic.kr/p/2n58tAU


----------



## GSVHammer

My father in law is 79 and waiting for a hip replacement. His car was in the garage getting a leaking brake pipe replaced. I collected it from the garage yesterday and thought it was a bit of a state and needed a thorough clean on the inside. 
The poor bloke can barely walk so cleaning the car himself was impossible. Any way it's an 18 year old Nissan Almere with 175000 miles on the clock.
Main job was to sort the inside out.





































I started with removing the rubbish and giving it a vacuum with the old Dyson. Probably not the best vacuum cleaner for cleaning cars. Really stubborn bits of straw or grass stuck in the carpet. I had to use a O ring remover to try and get them out.










Valet Pro upholstery brush and brush on the cordless drill used to try and remove as much debris from the carpet as possible.










APC and Valet Pro dash brush used on the interior.










The steering wheel is well worn but a lot cleaner than when I started.

The grease around the door hinges was unbelievable.



















Took ages with BH Surfex at 10% to get them acceptable.



















I then dressed the interior plastics with Poorboys Natural look dressing.
Tried Garage Therapy Decon shampoo for the first time today. In the lance and the bucket.










Then used Tardis and Korrosol to decon the paint work. Re washed and dried.
Then used M&K Pure prewax cleaner by hand. Look at that applicator.










Buffed off and Turtle Wax Hybrid sealant applied. Glass cleaned and the tyres were dressed with some Sonax tyre dressing.










The interior would have been better wet vacuumed and the paint machine polished but simply didn't have time today. The above took 7 hrs.
I will return the car tomorrow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Cracking turnaround.
My Dad had one of these just before he died. I actually quite liked it. It was comfy and did all you’d ask of it. Dependable machines.


----------



## Jue

GSVHammer said:


> My father in law is 79 and waiting for a hip replacement. His car was in the garage getting a leaking brake pipe replaced. I collected it from the garage yesterday and thought it was a bit of a state and needed a thorough clean on the inside.
> The poor bloke can barely walk so cleaning the car himself was impossible. Any way it's an 18 year old Nissan Almere with 175000 miles on the clock.
> Main job was to sort the inside out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started with removing the rubbish and giving it a vacuum with the old Dyson. Probably not the best vacuum cleaner for cleaning cars. Really stubborn bits of straw or grass stuck in the carpet. I had to use a O ring remover to try and get them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valet Pro upholstery brush and brush on the cordless drill used to try and remove as much debris from the carpet as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APC and Valet Pro dash brush used on the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The steering wheel is well worn but a lot cleaner than when I started.
> 
> The grease around the door hinges was unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took ages with BH Surfex at 10% to get them acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then dressed the interior plastics with Poorboys Natural look dressing.
> Tried Garage Therapy Decon shampoo for the first time today. In the lance and the bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used Tardis and Korrosol to decon the paint work. Re washed and dried.
> Then used M&K Pure prewax cleaner by hand. Look at that applicator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffed off and Turtle Wax Hybrid sealant applied. Glass cleaned and the tyres were dressed with some Sonax tyre dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior would have been better wet vacuumed and the paint machine polished but simply didn't have time today. The above took 7 hrs.
> I will return the car tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice job :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Just a quick wash today. AG polar blast snow foam, 2BW with Megs gold class then a quick protection top up with AG polar seal. So easy to use a adds a nice gloss.
1st time posting of the new car, need to do a better thread.
















Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Just got in a Maintenance wash, went for a lambocosmetica theme today, neve foam followed by semper shampoo, perfecta qd came out to play too

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Bit delayed on when the jobs were done. Friday morning... Seat very much over due a wash as it had been around a month what with work and all the smashing weather we've had recently. Brief Description as follows

Autofoam and Rinse
Adams Blue Shampoo, Washmitt for paint and Another mitt and various brushes/ Wheel woolies for alloys
used Surfex on tyres for cleaning and BSD when drying the alloys.
Paintwork just dried as it has Siramik Lustrous Graphene Spray sealant on. Beading very nicely and sheeted well too.










When I got back from my mates yesturday afternoon decided to tackle the fiesta, no before sorry. Has just had two new front tyres fitted that were amazingly dirtier than the ones that came off it.

Process is nearly the same as above. Fiesta's front tyres got a good scrubbing with a slightly stonger mix of surfex and a stiffer brush, did them twice and they came out ok. Not something id do normally but had some white printed text on them and some areas where darker looking, I gave them a quick wipe over with IPA, left them squeaky clean and a uniform finish. Dressed with KC PSS. The Light was fading when I was trying to remove old wheel weight tabs without removing the wheels :lol: Blew a fuse in the house, Thought Id knackered the hair dryer so had to resort to rubber gloves and keep picking and rolling it off until I only had a little left and quick wipe with some AS Tar Remover

Paint work got BSD as a drying aid for a little boost in protection and Also during the wash phase I hit the rear window with some Labocosmetica Energo, It has had a stained sort of look since it was fitted/replaced last year on the outside, almost looks like part of it is dirty when you look though from the inside particularly if the suns hitting it, at first I thought the inside was dirty but its been cleaned many times. This seemed to tackle it no problem and finished of with AM Rain on the rear and side windows with a damp cloth to wipe down and dry to buff.


----------



## mac1459

cleaned all the interior , dash, glass ,hoovered & cleaned the leather, was going to do outside but was informed we were going out for the afternoon.


----------



## olliewills

Bit late but managed to clean the car the other day at long last! It had been weeks since it was washed last and was in a very sorry state on the outside. No before shots as the day before I had quickly used the local petrol station jetwash over it while getting petrol, just to remove some of the worst. After that to most people it would have looked clean but there was still plenty of residue and dullness to the panels so it needed a safe contact wash.

Started with the wheels and tested out my new WorkStuff 'Squally' wheel brush and other detailing brushes. The wheels have an ageing coat of WoWo's Crystal Sealant which is still working after 4,000kms/9months. Megs Gold Class was used in the wash bucket.

Car was given my usual prewash of BH autofoam via pump sprayer. Went with a gentle 2% PIR and focussed on the lower half of the car where the worst residue remained.

Followed next by a contact wash with a mix of Bilt Hamber AutoWash and CarPro Reset in the bucket. Applied to the car using Klin washpads. Boot, bonnet and door shuts washed with a noodle mitt and shampoo, then the entire car was given a deep rinse.

The car is due to be machine polished when the weather improves but as I'll be doing a 1,200km round trip back to the UK in a few weeks I wanted to have at least some protection on the car. I decided on Gyeon WetCoat Essence, mixed at 1:6. This was applied to damp panels and spread using a thoroughly damp MF. This method seems to get me much more accurate coverage, uses less product and seems to result in better water behaviour.

Sadly this time I did get some streaking from WetCoat which is a shame :wall:, probably down to user error as maybe i misjudged the weather and how quickly the panels were drying, versus the slightly stronger wetcoat mix and not rinshing the panels down quickly enough. I might try some KC FSE to see if that can lessen the streaks, or I'll just live with them until I polish the car. Ultimately the protection is there whcih is the main thing!


----------



## olliewills

Tested using KC FSE to remove the streaking from my last application of WetCoat. It did remove the streaks but it also compromised the wetcoat as a whole so I stripped the panel back completely and reapplied. For the rest of the car I'll just live with the streaks for a while until I can compound the paint when the weather cleans up.

I also gave the windscreen a wash, de-tar and clay as I didn't feel like the wipers were running freely. I would have liked to put a glass polish over the windscreen to but didn't have time for it. I also took the wipers off and gave them a thorough brush cleaning with surfex, followed by a wipe over the rubber with a magic sponge and a final IPA wipe. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

Sorted a mates car out today. No before pics as i forgot 
Snow foamed with wax planet 8 below. 
Bilt hamber korrosol for fallout removal. 
De tarred.
Then a single stage correction using menzerna 3000 and a green hex logic pad. 
Lots of work using a 3in pad as theres lots of edges on the car.





































Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

*Cleaned the fleet*

With over a week since the 3 was cleaned and nearly a month since the 5 was cleaned I took the day to get them both fettled. Both were pretty filthy with a healthy dose of road film and grime. The 3 seems to hide it much better to be fair but you can see the lower panels are significantly impaired even though the car is coated.
Before:




























Got the arches sorted first, gave a healthy dose of BH surfex followed by a blast of BH touchless and left to soak before giving a thorough blast out on both cars. Then the wheels which on the 3 at least end up looking like the inside of a cement mixer after a few drives in the rain.

2 hours in by this point I followed by a foam application of BH touchless, which i wouldnt normally do on the 3 but it was filthy so...










Thorough rinse of both after a soak and then a 2nd foam of the 3 using GTechniq foam










Rinsed thoroughly again and onto contact wash with GTechnic wash, did the 3 first while keeping the 5 wet and then the 5 while keeping the 3 wet. Followed by a final rinse with DI vessel. Dried the 3 with twist drying towel followed by blower for crevices and then moved into the 5. Also treat the 5 to an application of Gyeon ceramic Detailer as the previous protection was well and truly gone now. Also noticed some little scratches here there and everywhere on the 5 which thankfully are well hidden. Will need a quick whizz over come summer.

Results are great, though it took me over 6 hours haha!

After:


----------



## Rakti

Bigger pictures please, can hardly see the car.


----------



## GSVHammer

Maintenance wash yesterday.










Tried out Garage Therapy Wheel Shampoo for the first time as the wheels had been in the grip of a tyre fitters hand due to new tyres been fitted.










Autofoam through the pump sprayer. 2 bucket wash and Turtlewax Dry N Shine. Gave the glass a coat of Angelwax H2Go .










Didn't see the lens flare when I took the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

GSVHammer said:


> Maintenance wash yesterday.
> Tried out Garage Therapy Wheel Shampoo for the first time as the wheels had been in the grip of a tyre fitters hand due to new tyres been fitted.


What's the verdict?


----------



## DanWinfield

Rakti said:


> Bigger pictures please, can hardly see the car.


hilarious, you should do stand up. fixed and apologies to all.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just a wash and a coat of Turtlewax Seal n Shine for the Sportage and the 350z this weekend.
Application using a short pile MF mitt. One spritz on the mitt for 2 panels was plenty.
To think I have another two bottles of Seal and Shine left.......will last a lifetime









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield

HEADPHONES said:


> Just a wash and a coat of Turtlewax Seal n Shine for the Sportage and the 350z this weekend.
> Application using a short pile MF mitt. One spritz on the mitt for 2 panels was plenty.
> To think I have another two bottles of Seal and Shine left.......will last a lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Looks good mate. How do you apply the seal and shine? Damp mitt while car still wet or both dry or a mix?


----------



## GSVHammer

Rakti said:


> What's the verdict?


It's a very viscous shampoo, took awhile to decanter from the 5L container to a smaller bottle. I used 30ml of shampoo mixed with water in my 5 gallon bucket. A quick blast with the pressure washer to lather up. Used Wheel Woolies and a smaller detail brush to clean the wheels, a Vikan brush was used on the sidewall's of the tyres.
The lather seems to cling to the wheel and not run off like normal shampoo providing lubrication. The shampoo removed all of the traffic film and tyre lubricant from the wheels as new tyres were fitted last week.
I didn't even use 25% of the wheel shampoo from the bucket to clean all 4 wheels. Even after 2hrs when I went to wash out my bucket the suds were still there.
Pleased so far and with 30ml per wash the 5L will last me a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike41

I did a maintenance wash on the Focus today. Although it looks fairly clean in the first pic it was covered in salty grime and traffic film following a trip over to Arran the previous weekend. First the wheels and arches were rinsed and washed with GT one wheel shampoo and various brushes, arches scrubbed with the EZ detail Go brush. Tyres scrubbed with G101. (even though Carpro Perl was still showing quite well considering the poor weather we've had, a fortnight after being applied)
Next the bodywork was rinsed, and HDD Roadrage at 1:20 was applied via a Wilko cheapo pump sprayer to the lower panels,bonnet and rear hatch, allowed to dwell 5 minutes before coating with GT One snowfoam 50mls into 500mls water, again given 5 minutes before rinsing. 2BM with GT One shampoo 20mls in my Meguiars bucket. Rinsing off showed Bead Juice was still doing its thing from the last wash so I didnt reapply, just a dry off with my Auto Finesse towel and generic blue/red ones for shuts etc. Finally Carpro Perl was reapplied to the tyres and external plastics.































Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

DanWinfield said:


> Looks good mate. How do you apply the seal and shine? Damp mitt while car still wet or both dry or a mix?


I fully dry the car.
Then a couple of sprays to prime a dry mitt . Spread over a couple of panels.
Then buff gently with a MF towel.
Subsequent panels only need a half squirt in the mitt as the mitt already feels damp with product.
As long as I see a light haze on application I know there's enough product.
Less is more as they say to make buffing easier.


----------



## sharrkey

Few things done yesterday when the sun  was out and dry. 
Polished windscreen and applied Gyeon Q2 Quick view
Light polish of bonnet with PA Contour then applied 2 coats SiRAMIK lustrous (weaker version of what I initially had was a dream to use)
Tried it feynlab rinse less in engine bay abs also used to remove polish residue of ceriglass & contour


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrummyPete

Cleaned the interior yesterday, used the scrubber dubber on the leather seats with AF hide, personally think it works better than a dedicated brush, also debadged but now need to think about a polish with the help of my good friend President Swirl


----------



## Coatings

Finally got a bucket wash in. Foamed with BHAF and got to try AutoWash today. Nice stuff. Reset a little slicker and because AW imported Reset is cheaper. Great dilution ratio.

Dried with a PfM and Ech20 as a drying aid.





































Here's a 50/50 of AF. Absolutely works










Wish Bilt hamber would do business here in States.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

I effing LOVE your car :argie::thumb:


----------



## pt1

Planned to do a basic maintenance wash today so started off with Coating the alloys with gt wheel shampoo through the foamer then coated the full car with lambocosmetica neve foam






















I cleaned the alloys whilst neve did its thing
, all rinsed then onto the body work. Today i used tac systems mystic bubble, always a pleasure to use. Dried the car with my big boi blower and various microfibers
That was going to be it but whilst packing up i started looking at my wax collection, particularly zymol concours, with the sun shining i couldnt resist, i applied it to one panel... such a joy to use and it left a rich deep wet finish you just dont get with more modern ceramic products... I ended up doing the full car!! 
It will probably only last a few week on top of the Siramik sc mist but i couldn't care less as it was so enjoyable to use compared to spray type products i have favoured more recently 
















I have been using gt tyre serum for some time now so decided to have a little change up on the tyres too... Car pro perl came to play, adds way more gloss than the gt tyre serum, easy to use too








Finished off giving the Interior and engine bay a quick clean up
























Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> Planned to do a basic maintenance wash today so started off with Coating the alloys with gt wheel shampoo through the foamer then coated the full car with lambocosmetica neve foam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cleaned the alloys whilst neve did its thing
> , all rinsed then onto the body work. Today i used tac systems mystic bubble, always a pleasure to use. Dried the car with my big boi blower and various microfibers
> That was going to be it but whilst packing up i started looking at my wax collection, particularly zymol concours, with the sun shining i couldnt resist, i applied it to one panel... such a joy to use and it left a rich deep wet finish you just dont get with more modern ceramic products... I ended up doing the full car!!
> It will probably only last a few week on top of the Siramik sc mist but i couldn't care less as it was so enjoyable to use compared to spray type products i have favoured more recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using gt tyre serum for some time now so decided to have a little change up on the tyres too... Car pro perl came to play, adds way more gloss than the gt tyre serum, easy to use too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished off giving the Interior and engine bay a quick clean up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Epic work fella

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Set up the new quick release foam lance and PW gun today. Easy job. Looking forward to testing it all tomorrow.


----------



## GSVHammer

I've been away the weekend and got back this afternoon. My son was also away but parked his car on my drive.



















So wheels washed with GT Wheel Shampoo. Used some BH Autowheel as well. No protection on these newly refurbished wheels. Can't get the car long enough. The are all nice and clean again.
BH Autofoam in the hand foamer at 7% . Poured to much in 
2 bucket wash with GT Decon Shampoo.
Tried out Koch Chemie Protector Wax for the first time.
Glass quickly cleaned inside and out.
Leaving:










He didn't recognise his own car when the wife picked him up from the train station!

While everything was out I gave my car a wash.










Wasn't happy with the dwell time of Autofoam through the hand foamer. I had a part bottle of Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam left so I added a 150ml of BH Autofoam and 300ml of water to it. Pleased with the result.










And rinsed, but not washed yet.










Wheels and body washed the same as the Mercedes.

Gave the car 2 coats of Protector Wax just to use it up as it says don't store made up . 50ml in 1L of water. This will coat 3 cars. So next time I use it I will make a half bottle up.



















Really impressed with PW. I'll see what the protection is like when it rains. 
Rinsed and dried off.










That's it for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

looks like the beading should be good from the foam bubbles on the car prior to the rinse. I guess its a dilute, foam and rinse type product for after the wash?


----------



## GSVHammer

Christian6984 said:


> looks like the beading should be good from the foam bubbles on the car prior to the rinse. I guess its a dilute, foam and rinse type product for after the wash?


Yes it's Koch Chemie protector wax (PW) . A 1L bottle is around £20. Use 30ml in 1L of water in a snow foam lance. From what I used today that will do 3 cars. Next time I use it I will half the mixture. It says not to store made up product. It looks like it will be a great top up for winter use. I normally use Turtlewax Dry N Shine but the PW is quicker to use.


----------



## GSVHammer

My mate wanted his car sorted on the cheap!










Sorted 

Disclaimer photo taken off the internet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3RC

Gave my new car a wash, fallout remover, de-tar and clay, followed by a single stage correction polish, wipe-down, two coats of Gyeon Can Coat Evo and finished off with Gyeon Cure. Very impressed with the results, the gloss levels are insane!!


----------



## sidewalkdances

Stunner!


----------



## malvern_man

Only did the wheels today as they were far dirtier than the car.

Sprayed Autobrite Citrus APC on all 4 wheels and tyres and let it dwell for a few minutes then rinsed off.

I then sprayed the wheel again with citrus and then used my IK Foamer with Garage Therapy One wheel shampoo and foamed over the top of the apc.

The faces were cleaned with an ultra soft detailing brush, the tyre with a stiff brush, the barrels were cleaned with a wheel woolie and I cleaned behind the spokes with a GT wheel mitt.

After the final rinse I used Gyeon Wetcoat and rinsed off then dried with my BigBoi blower.

The tyres were dressed with Gyeon Tire using an Aliexpress tyre applicator, which I was very impressed with.


----------



## BrummyPete

Drove to the local car wash as I really can't be arsed, needs machining anyway


----------



## percymon

Maintenance wash for the wife's 500

BH Autofoam to lower half and wheels via pressure sprayer
2 bucket wash with Gtechniq GWash
Towel dried using Turtle Wax spray sealant wax as a drying aid
Tyres dressed with carchem tyre gel using the superb AliExpress brush

Onto the Macan.

Autofoam to lower half and wheels via pressure sprayer
2 bucket wash with Carchem 1900:1 shampoo
Towel dried
Gtechniq Evo applied to wheels , already have C5 coating 
Zymol Glasur to paintwork 
Tyres dressed with carchem tyre gel using the superb AliExpress brush - still using my first one, must be 30 uses now and no deterioration


----------



## PaulAT

A decon and then application of a new LSP meaning it's Spring soon.

Used GT Decon Shampoo in a foam lance and as a contact wash.

A wipe over with some tar and glue remover and then applied GT Iron Oxide.

Rinsed, contact wash with TAC Systems shampoo.

Dried, then used Detailed Online's Refresh before a quick prep spray wipe down before finally applying 2 coats of Detailed Online's Surreal ceramic wax.



















Also attacked the wheels and applied some Poorboys Wheel wax for nostalgias sake and touched up the tyres with DO Ultra Shine.

Finally topped up the protection on the wing mirrors, wind screen and rear window having clayed them earlier. I just put another layer of CC Platinum Glass on and also put a first layer on the lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Been waiting to get this Sahara sand off my car.
Woke up early.
Found the sun shining and the car coated in fine dew that had been soaking the sand all night.
Purrrrrfect timing.
Sprayed the car with prewash.
Jetrinsed the grit off.
Second jetrinse with filtered water.
Blow dry to prevent water on the rear attracting dirt whilst driving.
Didn't have time to do the wheels as I had to drive off to work.
Bit it left the car looking spotless.
No before pics as my car is "sand coloured" and it wouldn't show up in photos:b






























Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Did mine on Thursday following the dreaded Sahara sand.
































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

That Corolla looks glossy.


----------



## pt1

Yeah looks good 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Sun was out today, detail time! Interior got a good clean up, love rubber mats, easy to keep clean, hit with some apc and agitated 








Pw off then left to dry, good as new








Leather cleaned with odk leather cleaner, interior trim dressed with detailed online natural interior dressing 








I have had this sat around for ages so gave it a run out








Was ok, pretty thick, cleaned ok but was on the drive way a long time afterwards 








Used Car chem 1900-1 for the wash. 
Following on from my old school zymol lsp last week i decided to use some pinnacle crystal mist detail spray as a drying aid/touch up








Wow, forgot how good this stuff is,just melts into the paint, leaves a lovely finish too









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Good results there pt1. Love the last photo. Superb finish. :thumb:


----------



## pt1

Bratwurst said:


> Good results there pt1. Love the last photo. Superb finish. :thumb:


Cheers bratwurst, i have to keep thinking of new angles to take of the car, i like a bonnet pic but use it all the time 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Gloss enhancement on a white Citroen DS4. The final result is stunning. I'm now editing the videos for YouTube if you guys are interested in seeing it


----------



## malvern_man

I managed to give my Qashqai a wash at long last...

Autobrite Citrus APC at 30:1 in a Marolex pump sprayer, the car was pretty mucky so I covered the whole car and let it dwell for a few minutes.

Then I snow foamed over the top with Gyeon Foam at 5:1 in my MJJC 
Pro V2 cannon and let it dwell for around 5 minutes then rinsed off.

I did the contact wash using Gyeon Bathe in my bucket and foam cannon, then rinsed off again then used Gyeon WetCoat and rinsed off.

A Gyeon Silk Dryer and a BigBoi blower were used for the drying duties.

I'll give the interior a clean tomorrow.


----------



## Jay.Gray926

So, I decided to clean the sahara sand of my car yesterday.

AF citrus Power and leave to soak
Gtechnic W4 citrus foam
Rinse
Another blast with gtechnic w4
Rinse
Then a final layer of AG polar blast foam, with a detailing brush to get in all the nooks and crannies as this sand was EVERYWHERE!!!.
Another Rinse before getting stuck in with the two bucket wash.


----------



## GSVHammer

Jay.Gray926 said:


> So, I decided to clean the sahara sand of my car yesterday.
> 
> AF citrus Power and leave to soak
> Gtechnic W4 citrus foam
> Rinse
> Another blast with gtechnic w4
> Rinse
> Then a final layer of AG polar blast foam, with a detailing brush to get in all the nooks and crannies as this sand was EVERYWHERE!!!.
> Another Rinse before getting stuck in with the two bucket wash.


You in Australia? The first 4 photographs are up side down


----------



## PaulAT

The other half recently got a new car, a MINI Countryman PHEV, so it was time to decontaminate and apply a LSP.

The usual process: Clean wheels/arches - using Koch Chemie GS, VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner & Rebound. Snow foam with GT Decon Shampoo followed by a 2BM Shampoo using GT Decon.

De-Tarred the paintwork with Detailed Online's Tar And Glue Remover followed by GT Iron Oxide. 
All washed off with a blanket of VP snow foam and a bucket of CarChem 1900:1 shampoo.










Paintwork cleansed by hand with Detailed Online Refresh with oils removed with KKD prep spray.










Finally, the LSP of choice was Wowos Crystal Sealant. The windows were coated in CC Platinum Glass.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

Jay.Gray926 said:


> So, I decided to clean the sahara sand of my car yesterday.
> 
> AF citrus Power and leave to soak
> Gtechnic W4 citrus foam
> Rinse
> Another blast with gtechnic w4
> Rinse
> Then a final layer of AG polar blast foam, with a detailing brush to get in all the nooks and crannies as this sand was EVERYWHERE!!!.
> Another Rinse before getting stuck in with the two bucket wash.


Had to look that car up. Is it a electric or hybrid? Beautifully designed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

PaulAT said:


> The other half recently got a new car, a MINI Countryman PHEV, so it was time to decontaminate and apply a LSP.
> 
> The usual process: Clean wheels/arches - using Koch Chemie GS, VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner & Rebound. Snow foam with GT Decon Shampoo followed by a 2BM Shampoo using GT Decon.
> 
> De-Tarred the paintwork with Detailed Online's Tar And Glue Remover followed by GT Iron Oxide.
> All washed off with a blanket of VP snow foam and a bucket of CarChem 1900:1 shampoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paintwork cleansed by hand with Detailed Online Refresh with oils removed with KKD prep spray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the LSP of choice was Wowos Crystal Sealant. The windows were coated in CC Platinum Glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay.Gray926

Coatings said:


> Had to look that car up. Is it a electric or hybrid? Beautifully designed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is actually a petrol, however a hybrid is available.


----------



## garage_dweller

Gave the focus a clean today. I used carpro retyre on the tyres and it did an exception job pulling the dirt out.

Sun was out so had to work quickly snow foamed with BH autofoam, then washed with adams blue shampoo then used ONR as a drying aid.

Sun was still out and it was lovely being outside so went over the car with McCalls dream maker. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Detailed my body this evening. T Gel on the head. Decon of the face with the wife’s exfoliator (don’t judge me), bodywork done with a long soak in Matey bubbles, then finished off with Liz Earle shower gel. Special care taken around the gentleman’s area. Reasonably happy with the results.


----------



## Christian6984

Bratwurst said:


> Detailed my body this evening. T Gel on the head. Decon of the face with the wife's exfoliator (don't judge me), bodywork done with a long soak in Matey bubbles, then finished off with Liz Earle shower gel. Special care taken around the gentleman's area. Reasonably happy with the results.


:lol:


----------



## BrummyPete

Gave the inside a little love, gyeon interior detailer was my weapon of choice, first time using it, really does a nice job


----------



## malvern_man

BrummyPete said:


> Gave the inside a little love, gyeon interior detailer was my weapon of choice, first time using it, really does a nice job


I did exactly the same today using exactly the same. I've used Gyeon interior detailer a few times now and it still amazes me just how little you need.


----------



## garage_dweller

At the caravan today for a couple of days, awning will be going up next weekend so cleaned the roof today, there's some staining on the sealant round the roof windows that won't clean up but it's a caravan roof so not that bothered. Also took the wheels off, cleaned them, the arches and the shocks. Forgot to remove the drip towel before taking the pic .


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

Gave the Zed a wash and another coat of Turtlewax Seal n Shine. Wheels were washed, and cleaned with Autofinesse Tripple all in one before being topped with some old Optimum Optiseal.
Tyres dressed with Autoglym tyre gel.
Then off for a Zed drive and meet in the Cotswolds up Fish Hill









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

The st just had a thin layer of dust on it, plus pretty warm/sunny out today so Decided to just do a quick ONR wash. Its a lot easier than a standard wash in warm weather as you can just work 1 panel at a time
I first saturate a panel with onr via a sprayer








Then wipe over the panel with a noodle mitt soaked in onr solution








Quickly drying with some qd and microfibers








I use numerous wash mitts and microfibers round the car... Leaving...a nice clean car again.it was really warm and sunny when i finished so In these circumstances onr really is a great tool to have in the detailing arsenal 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

BrummyPete said:


> Gave the inside a little love, gyeon interior detailer was my weapon of choice, first time using it, really does a nice job


Just bought a bottle, do you spray on a mf cloth or spray direct?

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

HEADPHONES said:


> Gave the Zed a wash and another coat of Turtlewax Seal n Shine. Wheels were washed, and cleaned with Autofinesse Tripple all in one before being topped with some old Optimum Optiseal.
> Tyres dressed with Autoglym tyre gel.
> Then off for a Zed drive and meet in the Cotswolds up Fish Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Lovely car

Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874

Cleaned mine yesterday. Carpro reset, Koch chemise green Star for the tyres. 
Gyeon glass, Gyeon ceramic detailer and dressed the tyres using tyre armour.









Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRonin

Commander2874 said:


> Just bought a bottle, do you spray on a mf cloth or spray direct?
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


Spray it on a microfiber cloth.


----------



## Christian6984

pt1 said:


> The st just had a thin layer of dust on it, plus pretty warm/sunny out today so Decided to just do a quick ONR wash. Its a lot easier than a standard wash in warm weather as you can just work 1 panel at a time
> I first saturate a panel with onr via a sprayer
> Then wipe over the panel with a noodle mitt soaked in onr solution
> Quickly drying with some qd and microfibers
> I use numerous wash mitts and microfibers round the car... Leaving...a nice clean car again.it was really warm and sunny when i finished so In these circumstances onr really is a great tool to have in the detailing arsenal
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Looking good :thumb: Sure is good for when the car is lightly dusty and not driven or barely driven and used with care. I use a cheapie B&Q Pressure sprayer to pre-soak out panels with ONR quickly and save on the hands getting trigger fatigue before getting the mitt out the bucket.


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> The st just had a thin layer of dust on it, plus pretty warm/sunny out today so Decided to just do a quick ONR wash. Its a lot easier than a standard wash in warm weather as you can just work 1 panel at a time
> I first saturate a panel with onr via a sprayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wipe over the panel with a noodle mitt soaked in onr solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickly drying with some qd and microfibers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use numerous wash mitts and microfibers round the car... Leaving...a nice clean car again.it was really warm and sunny when i finished so In these circumstances onr really is a great tool to have in the detailing arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Gotta love the end Money shot each time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PaulAT

Copied a couple of others and did an ONR wash as the car hasn't done too many miles in the week since I last washed it.

Infinity Wax RDS was used as a drying aid.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Not today but gave the car a wash a few days ago. Usual BH autofoam prewash followed by bucket wash with BH autowash. I then topped up the existing Gyeon WetCoat on the car, applied via microfibre over panel at a time and pressure washed down with DI water.

Decided to finish by trying CarPero PERL on the tyres. I went for an undiluted application for maximum effect. The tyres had two coats of perl, with an hour between. The look is a little more bling than I'm used to with 303 but it'll be a bit less in your face once it wears in. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts...






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

Bit delayed, Last Friday got the wheels cleaned on the Seat. Used Surfex for tyres, BH Autofoam to Pre-wash, GT Decon Shampoo and Rinse followed by Siramik Lustrous Graphene Spray Sealant.










Saturday after work washed the car, BH AF, rinse and then Adams Blue Shampoo, dried down and applied some KC PSS to the tyres.










Sunday was my own cars turn. Wheels cleaned before any photos, bit grubby as about 3 weeks since a wash. Similar process but no need for the Decon Shampoo on wheels which had recently had Turtle wax dry and shine applied, used a BSD:V07 Mix as a drying aid. Wheels were still wet in photos as light was fading but done afterwards.
































































Monday the good weather continued and decided to make a trip to get some paint for the callipers. Various sandpaper, wire wheel on drill, wire brush, brake cleaner to try and get a reasonable prep for the paint. Used a small and medium brush, hammerite smooth silver along side some masking tape and cardboard to keep paint off certain area's paying attention to stay away from pads, rubbers, bolts and screws etc.


----------



## Rappy

olliewills said:


> Not today but gave the car a wash a few days ago. Usual BH autofoam prewash followed by bucket wash with BH autowash. I then topped up the existing Gyeon WetCoat on the car, applied via microfibre over panel at a time and pressure washed down with DI water.
> 
> Decided to finish by trying CarPero PERL on the tyres. I went for an undiluted application for maximum effect. The tyres had two coats of perl, with an hour between. The look is a little more bling than I'm used to with 303 but it'll be a bit less in your face once it wears in. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looking great & my favourite tyre dressing :thumb:

PERL mixed 1-1 on tyres, I find works best.

Lasts around 4-6 wks for me, just ensure tyres are cleaned really well before application.


----------



## malvern_man

Commander2874 said:


> Just bought a bottle, do you spray on a mf cloth or spray direct?
> 
> Sent from my CPH2009 using Tapatalk


Spray a couple of spritzes onto your mf cloth, then wipe over the surface, it flashes off quite quickly.


----------



## malvern_man

olliewills said:


> Not today but gave the car a wash a few days ago. Usual BH autofoam prewash followed by bucket wash with BH autowash. I then topped up the existing Gyeon WetCoat on the car, applied via microfibre over panel at a time and pressure washed down with DI water.
> 
> Decided to finish by trying CarPero PERL on the tyres. I went for an undiluted application for maximum effect. The tyres had two coats of perl, with an hour between. The look is a little more bling than I'm used to with 303 but it'll be a bit less in your face once it wears in. Will be interesting to see how long it lasts...
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Did you spray the Gyeon WetCoat onto the wet panel then spread it with the microfibre, did you dampen the microfibre with WetCoat too?


----------



## olliewills

Rappy said:


> Looking great & my favourite tyre dressing :thumb:
> 
> PERL mixed 1-1 on tyres, I find works best.
> 
> Lasts around 4-6 wks for me, just ensure tyres are cleaned really well before application.


I scrubbed them multiple times with a nail brush and surfed at 1:3 so they should be pretty clean. The foam stayed white on the last pass with a brush. I also gave them a final IPA wipe before application.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

malvern_man said:


> Did you spray the Gyeon WetCoat onto the wet panel then spread it with the microfibre, did you dampen the microfibre with WetCoat too?


Wet car, damp mf. Larger panels got a couple of direct sprays but mostly it was applied to the mf then wiped over the car.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

olliewills said:


> Wet car, damp mf. Larger panels got a couple of direct sprays but mostly it was applied to the mf then wiped over the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, I've just bought some Ultra Premium Korean EAGLE microfiber detailing applicators from The Rag Company so I'll try one with WetCoat next time I give the car a wash.


----------



## olliewills

malvern_man said:


> Thanks for that, I've just bought some Ultra Premium Korean EAGLE microfiber detailing applicators from The Rag Company so I'll try one with WetCoat next time I give the car a wash.


No worries. I find it's the best way to get complete coverage and better adhesion from wetcoat. Word of advice though, by doing it this way you do spread the product to the point where it will dry much faster so don't try and do more than a panel at a time and have the PW in the other hand ready to go while you spread the product. You don't want to wait at all, especially on a nice sunny day!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Gotta love the end Money shot each time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im under pressure to find new angles of the car 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Christian6984 said:


> Bit delayed, Last Friday got the wheels cleaned on the Seat. Used Surfex for tyres, BH Autofoam to Pre-wash, GT Decon Shampoo and Rinse followed by Siramik Lustrous Graphene Spray Sealant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday after work washed the car, BH AF, rinse and then Adams Blue Shampoo, dried down and applied some KC PSS to the tyres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday was my own cars turn. Wheels cleaned before any photos, bit grubby as about 3 weeks since a wash. Similar process but no need for the Decon Shampoo on wheels which had recently had Turtle wax dry and shine applied, used a BSD:V07 Mix as a drying aid. Wheels were still wet in photos as light was fading but done afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday the good weather continued and decided to make a trip to get some paint for the callipers. Various sandpaper, wire wheel on drill, wire brush, brake cleaner to try and get a reasonable prep for the paint. Used a small and medium brush, hammerite smooth silver along side some masking tape and cardboard to keep paint off certain area's paying attention to stay away from pads, rubbers, bolts and screws etc.


Nice work fella 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

pt1 said:


> The st just had a thin layer of dust on it, plus pretty warm/sunny out today so Decided to just do a quick ONR wash. Its a lot easier than a standard wash in warm weather as you can just work 1 panel at a time
> I first saturate a panel with onr via a sprayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then wipe over the panel with a noodle mitt soaked in onr solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quickly drying with some qd and microfibers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use numerous wash mitts and microfibers round the car... Leaving...a nice clean car again.it was really warm and sunny when i finished so In these circumstances onr really is a great tool to have in the detailing arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Stop with the pictures  you are giving me black car envy :lol::lol::lol:

Looks amazing & very, very jealous


----------



## Rakti

Rappy said:


> Stop with the pictures  you are giving me black car envy :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Looks amazing & very, very jealous


Just think of the dust that'll be showing an hour later.


----------



## pt1

Rakti said:


> Just think of the dust that'll be showing an hour later.


It's covered!  could be another onr wash tomorrow

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti

pt1 said:


> It's covered!  could be another onr wash tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It was Rappy's black car envy I was addressing pt1.


----------



## atbalfour

olliewills said:


> No worries. I find it's the best way to get complete coverage and better adhesion from wetcoat. Word of advice though, by doing it this way you do spread the product to the point where it will dry much faster so don't try and do more than a panel at a time and have the PW in the other hand ready to go while you spread the product. You don't want to wait at all, especially on a nice sunny day!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Aren't you completely undoing the only selling point of wetcoat (touchless application) by applying it how you are!?

Sure that method will give better coverage and as such perform slightly better overall (at the greater risk of it drying out on you) but compared to more traditionally applied LSPs that performance is pretty ordinary! It's designed to be a touchless hydrophobicity booster, offers very little by way of gloss, slickness etc.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

atbalfour said:


> Aren't you completely undoing the only selling point of wetcoat (touchless application) by applying it how you are!?
> 
> Sure that method will give better coverage and as such perform slightly better overall (at the greater risk of it drying out on you) but compared to more traditionally applied LSPs that performance is pretty ordinary! It's designed to be a touchless hydrophobicity booster, offers very little by way of gloss, slickness etc.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


In a word, yes! You're absolutely right and I'm basically using it much like I would use BSD.

That being said it works for me because... The car is new to me and I'm just using wetcoat to put something on it in the short term before I can properly compound and seal it this Spring. I'm using wetcoat because I fancied trying something new (I also have polar seal which I use as directed on my partner's car). Application with a towel is a nice balance of speed and getting the most out of the product, plus I still use the direct spray and rinse approach for fiddly areas like grilles, door handles etc, so kinda get the best of both worlds.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Worked on a couple of butter soft X5s last year (was fully prepared to polish with a water / finishing polish mix again). Thankfully this was more on the medium side, responded beautifully to the very first combo selected.

Compound: Scholl S20 Black 
Pads: Scholl Purple Spider Pad (Polishing) 
Coating: Cancoat

90%+ correction, not too shabby for a one day one step. What a colour.

50/50: https://photos.app.goo.gl/2M8HsoMDYuv9ynvj9



























*glass was not cleaned at this stage!!


----------



## olliewills

atbalfour said:


> Worked on a couple of butter soft X5s last year (was fully prepared to polish with a water / finishing polish mix again). Thankfully this was more on the medium side, responded beautifully to the very first combo selected.
> 
> Compound: Scholl S20 Black
> Pads: Scholl Purple Spider Pad (Polishing)
> Coating: Cancoat
> 
> 90%+ correction, not too shabby for a one day one step. What a colour.
> 
> 50/50: https://photos.app.goo.gl/2M8HsoMDYuv9ynvj9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *glass was not cleaned at this stage!!


Very tidy job! I do like the Scholl compounds. I'll be doing my car on the coming weeks and it'll either be 2 stage with S17 and S40 or one stage with S30, depending on my test spots respond. It's a recent Peugeot so I'm expecting medium-ish paint based on what I've been told, but time will tell.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

I was under the impression that rinse sealants need the ‘shock’ of a PW when wet to spread, activate and level the active chemical. Well, that’s how the blurb described the process back when these types of sealant were released. I doubt cloth application could produce the same results, unless it says you can, of course..


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got to polish the rear bumper after 16 months of owning the M lol
Few love marks here and there that where easily removed with S20 & Orange Neo Spider





































After some great advice from @atbalfour used feynlab Pure rinseless for polish removal and final wipe with Eraser before applying new Gyeon MOHs Evo, dream to use it has to be said and Super Slick 










Unpolished 









Polished










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings

sharrkey said:


> Finally got to polish the rear bumper after 16 months of owning the M lol
> Few love marks here and there that where easily removed with S20 & Orange Neo Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some great advice from @atbalfour used feynlab Pure rinseless for polish removal and final wipe with Eraser before applying new Gyeon MOHs Evo, dream to use it has to be said and Super Slick
> 
> Damn tapa playing up and can't add anymore pictures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you spray with pure as a waterless or a damp MF like a rinseless?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Coatings said:


> Did you spray with pure as a waterless or a damp MF like a rinseless?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bucket mixed with Feynlab & water and microfibre, then dry Mf for final wipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

Bratwurst said:


> I was under the impression that rinse sealants need the 'shock' of a PW when wet to spread, activate and level the active chemical. Well, that's how the blurb described the process back when these types of sealant were released. I doubt cloth application could produce the same results, unless it says you can, of course..


Well I don't know about the marketing blurb or the exact science but I can tell you that in my experience, spreading WetCoat with a wet MF gets me the best results in terms of less patchy application, more control over where the product is applied, longest durability and most economical use of product.

This isn't how the manufacturer suggests it should be applied I agree but for me it just works. But again, this is something of a short term plan as after correction the whole car will be getting covered in Siramik Lustrous and then just kept with pure washes and the occasional top up.


----------



## Rakti

Maintenance wash on partners A3.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam
Carchem 1900:1 Shampoo
7x Simoniz noodle mits
Bilt Hamber wheel brush
Polished Bliss Lux Drying Towel
Auto-Glym Fast Glass










I reversed the car down the back road for the snow foam and rinse process to give myself dry road for the wash process and a neighbour kicked up a fuss. I'm already up against it with a fence on the passenger side.

An hour later the car was covered in a film of dust.


----------



## Bratwurst

olliewills said:


> Well I don't know about the marketing blurb or the exact science but I can tell you that in my experience, spreading WetCoat with a wet MF gets me the best results in terms of less patchy application, more control over where the product is applied, longest durability and most economical use of :thumbroduct.
> 
> This isn't how the manufacturer suggests it should be applied I agree but for me it just works. But again, this is something of a short term plan as after correction the whole car will be getting covered in Siramik Lustrous and then just kept with pure washes and the occasional top up.


Hey fair play man, I wasn't having a pop, just surprised that it works this way, that's all. Good on you for trying something different and getting results. :thumb:


----------



## RT1994

sharrkey said:


> Finally got to polish the rear bumper after 16 months of owning the M lol
> Few love marks here and there that where easily removed with S20 & Orange Neo Spider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some great advice from @atbalfour used feynlab Pure rinseless for polish removal and final wipe with Eraser before applying new Gyeon MOHs Evo, dream to use it has to be said and Super Slick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unpolished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice job! Interested to hear your thoughts on the MOHS Evo in terms of application and any tips. Also would be nice to see the beading and how you get on but appreciate will be a little too soon yet


----------



## olliewills

Bratwurst said:


> Hey fair play man, I wasn't having a pop, just surprised that it works this way, that's all. Good on you for trying something different and getting results. :thumb:


Haha, no offence taken at all bud, just interesting to discuss and share my personal experience. I 've no idea if it would change the product behaviour but I also use WetCoat in the 'essence' variety, in a stronger dilution than the pre-mixed stuff, at 1:6 (I think premixed WC is about 1:8....).

What I haven't said, though probably hinted at, is that I know the cons of applying it like I do because I learned the hard way through my own screw-ups or not being thorough enough! :wall:

I'd actually be interested to try CarPro Hydro2 as a direct comparison to WC and PolarSeal. I've recently been using a few more CP products and I'm liking them a lot.


----------



## olliewills

Rakti said:


> I reversed the car down the back road for the snow foam and rinse process to give myself dry road for the wash process and a neighbour kicked up a fuss. I'm already up against it with a fence on the passenger side.


I'm curious why the neighbour kicked up a fuss?


----------



## Rakti

olliewills said:


> I'm curious why the neighbour kicked up a fuss?


She didn't like me making the back road wet; said she'd have to step through it and why couldn't I just do it outside my house.


----------



## sharrkey

RT1994 said:


> Nice job! Interested to hear your thoughts on the MOHS Evo in terms of application and any tips. Also would be nice to see the beading and how you get on but appreciate will be a little too soon yet


Application was a breeze, goes on nice and thick and when it starts to sweat/bubble on surface then remove so great indication when ready to remove. No tacky or difficult removal and was super slick to wipe and final buff. 
Looking forward to seeing its beading and self cleaning myself, but either way it'll be getting topped eventually with SiRAMIK lustrous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bratwurst

olliewills said:


> Haha, no offence taken at all bud, just interesting to discuss and share my personal experience. I 've no idea if it would change the product behaviour but I also use WetCoat in the 'essence' variety, in a stronger dilution than the pre-mixed stuff, at 1:6 (I think premixed WC is about 1:8....).
> 
> What I haven't said, though probably hinted at, is that I know the cons of applying it like I do because I learned the hard way through my own screw-ups or not being thorough enough! :wall:
> 
> I'd actually be interested to try CarPro Hydro2 as a direct comparison to WC and PolarSeal. I've recently been using a few more CP products and I'm liking them a lot.


Good stuff, thank you. :thumb:

I have used a couple of bottles of Hydro2/Lite and found it to leave smears and staining, which I had put down to over-application and under-rinsing. However, after reducing the mix to be more diluted than instructed, plus rinsing more than other brands need, it still left the staining/smears. I live in a soft water area, so it's not water marks. I never get these. I had to conclude that it was the product itself, because I followed the instructions to the letter. Having said all that, their new bottles may be be improved, the rebrand/update has included new products, so I'm hoping it's included some tweaks and improvements to existing products. Best to go with recent reviews of Hydro2/Lite, to see how it performs these days. :speechles


----------



## olliewills

Bratwurst said:


> Good stuff, thank you. :thumb:
> 
> I have used a couple of bottles of Hydro2/Lite and found it to leave smears and staining, which I had put down to over-application and under-rinsing. However, after reducing the mix to be more diluted than instructed, plus rinsing more than other brands need, it still left the staining/smears. I live in a soft water area, so it's not water marks. I never get these. I had to conclude that it was the product itself, because I followed the instructions to the letter. Having said all that, their new bottles may be be improved, the rebrand/update has included new products, so I'm hoping it's included some tweaks and improvements to existing products. Best to go with recent reviews of Hydro2/Lite, to see how it performs these days. :speechles


Huh, interesting to know that about Hydro2 as many of the reviews I've read online seem to give it the edge over WetCoat at least, but as you say perhaps they were more recent. Guess nothing for it but to give it a try!


----------



## Bratwurst

To be fair, it’s more likely me that c0cked it up but right now I’m pleading innocence :lol:


----------



## olliewills

Bratwurst said:


> To be fair, it's more likely me that c0cked it up but right now I'm pleading innocence :lol:


Haha, and rightly so! Innocent until proven guilty after all!


----------



## PaulAT

Visited my mum so gave her car a tidy inside and out.

No outside water at my mums so the only option was a rinseless wash; Adams was the choice today.

The car was fairly grubby with plenty of greenery around the trims and windows. Never known a car to have some many parts where moss can catch.

I sprayed some ODK Breakdown at 16:1 on most of the car before attacking the grubbier parts with a brush before washing with the rinseless wash.





































I used a Alchemy microfibre sponge and it did a good job of staying moist and washing the car.

I dried with a plush microfibre and applied some Gyeon Ceramic Detailer for some protection.




























Inside was then cleaned with Adams Interior Detailer. No photos though!

A final shot next to mine which has done a couple of hundred miles since it was ONR'd and topped with IW RDS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Detailed an engine bay on a Citroen DS4

Trying to see if I can make ASMR videos but the wind noise just lets it done… but here's the video


----------



## alfajim

Had my car in for some new suspension, so I cleaned the courtesy car. It's an 03 Alfa 147 with damage to all panels.


----------



## mechrepairs

Not today but Sunday, washed four cars, one was the family wagon, you can imagine the state of that.

My 306 gti , Yaris gr,, Megane trophy r and the bmw 330.

Slept well that night.

Carl


----------



## BrummyPete

Washed with koch chemie car shampoo, first try with it and on the fence whether I like it, may have for the dilution wrong, car was filthy though, bh auto wheels used and spritzed with bsd as a drying aid, will keep it mildly clean till I get a proper day on it









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Gave alloys quick polish with S20 and coated with Lustrous, tyres cleaned and applied new Turtlewax Graphene Acrylic











































Love these alloys but they are a right royal pita to clean abs maintain











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Nice one, youll have to keep us posted on how long it lasts on the wheels 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Mrs wanted her car cleaned but didn't really have enough time to do both so decided to do a touch less type wash on hers... experiment time! Checked through my snow foams, had a little bit of gtechniq w4 and anglewax fast foam left,thought, lets use them up, so chucked them in the lance along with a little AS g101















Car was v dirty, blasted off with the pw after around 5mins dwell time, leaving.. 








Impressed, mrs will think I spent hours on it.used the blower to dry the car off. 
Moved onto the st.i ceramic coated the alloys ages ago so decided on a bit of a decon to freshen them up
















Not to much contamination so follwed on with garage therapy decon shampoo. Rinsed then blown dry








Wash process on the rest of the car was Lambocosmetica neve followed by wax planet lava shampoo, dried off with the big boi blower and purestar drying towels, tyres dressed with perl. Cleaned/topped the glass with carbon collective clarity hydrophobic glass cleaner. 
Not the best light today but managed to get a pic for sharrkey-









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Mrs wanted her car cleaned but didn't really have enough time to do both so decided to do a touch less type wash on hers... experiment time! Checked through my snow foams, had a little bit of gtechniq w4 and anglewax fast foam left,thought, lets use them up, so chucked them in the lance along with a little AS g101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car was v dirty, blasted off with the pw after around 5mins dwell time, leaving..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressed, mrs will think I spent hours on it.used the blower to dry the car off.
> Moved onto the st.i ceramic coated the alloys ages ago so decided on a bit of a decon to freshen them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to much contamination so follwed on with garage therapy decon shampoo. Rinsed then blown dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wash process on the rest of the car was Lambocosmetica neve followed by wax planet lava shampoo, dried off with the big boi blower and purestar drying towels, tyres dressed with perl. Cleaned/topped the glass with carbon collective clarity hydrophobic glass cleaner.
> Not the best light today but managed to get a pic for sharrkey-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Fantastic  Need to upskill my photography 

Finally checked out MOHs evo today, but gonna kill me not washing for 14 days, 7 day to go lol






Tasty beading on alloys from SiRAMIK



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good as usual [mention]pt1 [/mention]

Interesting test you did there using up a few different products :thumb:


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Fantastic  Need to upskill my photography
> 
> Finally checked out MOHs evo today, but gonna kill me not washing for 14 days, 7 day to go lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasty beading on alloys from SiRAMIK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice one sharrkey, great beading! 14 days... No wash... No way 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

pt1 said:


> Nice one sharrkey, great beading! 14 days... No wash... No way
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I often wonder what would be the solution if a bird excretes on it in this period, If it was a single hit, ONR to affected area carefully, If it was a carpet bombing would you disregard the advice and wash avoiding any harsh chemicals?


----------



## sharrkey

Christian6984 said:


> I often wonder what would be the solution if a bird excretes on it in this period, If it was a single hit, ONR to affected area carefully, If it was a carpet bombing would you disregard the advice and wash avoiding any harsh chemicals?


Probably wash with something like Labo Semper, I've a mini rinseless wash kit in the boot for situations like this lol (Sad but true) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Im as bad sharrkey, I bought a load of 100ml spray bottles from boots. Great to have in the car,iv got the bottles filled with qd, leather cleaner, dash cleaner, waterless wash, air freshner etc etc. Can never be to careful 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

*yesterday.

Gave the missus' Countryman it's first wash since applying Wowo's CS. The beading wasn't looking bad after a pre-wash of VP PH Neutral Snow foam mixed with roughly 40ml of Detailed Online Citrus Cleaner:



















The car was washed using CarChem 1900:1 shampoo and then rinsed before using Infinity Wax RDS as a drying aid.

Final pic:










Also did a quick clean up of the inside using CarChem Interior Clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

sharrkey said:


> Probably wash with something like Labo Semper, I've a mini rinseless wash kit in the boot for situations like this lol (Sad but true)


Your not the only one, cheap small garden trigger sprayer with ONR in the boot, along with a MF. The roof on the black fiesta has some horrendous damage from bird poo etching from its time under the previous owner.


----------



## olliewills

sharrkey said:


> Probably wash with something like Labo Semper, I've a mini rinseless wash kit in the boot for situations like this lol (Sad but true)


Haha, me too! For me it's...

Small bottle of AG Fast Glass
Small bottle of ONR
1L bottle of DI with spray head
Small pump bottle of 303 or PERL


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Edited the video on gloss enhancing a white Citroen DS4


----------



## malvern_man

Today I tried something a little different, for me anyway, my car wasn't overly dirty and I couldn't be bothered to get out my pressure washer, buckets, snow foam cannon etc, etc.

So...I tried a completely non contact wash using a Marolex pump sprayer, a Marolex foamer and a hose with a hozelock gun.

• 150ml of Gyeon apc to 1850ml of water in my pump sprayer, then sprayed all over the car.

• 100ml of Gyeon foam to 1900ml of water in my pump foamer (I foamed over the top of the apc) I thought it came out a little to thick so if I use this method again I'll only put in 80ml of Gyeon foam.

After letting it all dwell for a few minutes I rinsed the car down using the hose and gun and then applied a couple of spritzes of Gyeon WetCoat to each panel and rinsed off as I went along.

The car is also Gyeon ceramic coated so I sheeted the panels with an open hose, it was virtually dry after doing that, I then finished off drying it with my BigBoi blower.

It's not perfect but it's a lot cleaner than before I washed it.


----------



## greymda

quick wash, IPA wipedown, and a layer of good old Duragloss 111.

pretty decent for a 16 year old little car.


----------



## sharrkey

1st wash after applying MOHs evo to rear bumper.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rakti

Shots of the front to demonstrate product on the rear:lol:


----------



## sharrkey

Rakti said:


> Shots of the front to demonstrate product on the rear:lol:


Ahh bugger wrong video uploaded I'll need to do again.

Anyway got some Lustrous on the wife's Tt today, paint on Audi is a lot flatter and less orange peel than the BM










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PaulAT

Yesterday I gave my 29er a clean after crashing through the Oxfordshire countryside. The ride was cut short after a double puncture 7 miles from home.










Today I finally got round to putting a graphene coating (free from CarChem) on my new road bike. Quick wipe down with some prep delay before applying. It feels lovely and smooth and looks great.



















This evening I managed a quick maintenance wash of my M135i.

KC Green Star at 20:1 as a pre-wash with a blanket of ph neutral snow foam on top. A quick blitz of the wheels with Valet Pro Wheel Cleaner to save time shampooing them. I used Mystic Bubble on the bodywork and then used Adams Detail Spray as a drying aid.










Now time for a drink!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

malvern_man said:


> Today I tried something a little different, for me anyway, my car wasn't overly dirty and I couldn't be bothered to get out my pressure washer, buckets, snow foam cannon etc, etc.
> 
> So...I tried a completely non contact wash using a Marolex pump sprayer, a Marolex foamer and a hose with a hozelock gun.
> 
> • 150ml of Gyeon apc to 1850ml of water in my pump sprayer, then sprayed all over the car.
> 
> • 100ml of Gyeon foam to 1900ml of water in my pump foamer (I foamed over the top of the apc) I thought it came out a little to thick so if I use this method again I'll only put in 80ml of Gyeon foam.
> 
> After letting it all dwell for a few minutes I rinsed the car down using the hose and gun and then applied a couple of spritzes of Gyeon WetCoat to each panel and rinsed off as I went along.
> 
> The car is also Gyeon ceramic coated so I sheeted the panels with an open hose, it was virtually dry after doing that, I then finished off drying it with my BigBoi blower.
> 
> It's not perfect but it's a lot cleaner than before I washed it.


Unless you spend 80 odd quid pump foamers are pretty useless on a large scale like this.

Assuming I've understood your post correctly, applying Wetcoat to a car that hasn't been contact washed is definitely not going to lead to the best results...


----------



## malvern_man

atbalfour said:


> Unless you spend 80 odd quid pump foamers are pretty useless on a large scale like this.
> 
> Assuming I've understood your post correctly, applying Wetcoat to a car that hasn't been contact washed is definitely not going to lead to the best results...


It was only a quick maintenance wash to remove some dust. The car was going back to Staffordshire Car Care later in the week for its 'after 3 washes' ceramic coatings check. One of the stipulations is that the car has to be clean, but they do a pre wash and contact wash while it's there plus they then go over the panels with Gyeon ceramic detailing spray.


----------



## atbalfour

I would strongly recommend only ever using Wetcoat on a clean car, the concept of a 'touchless wash and protect' is probably the greatest detailing myth.. and detrimental to overall paint condition and coating performance. 

To your last point, how could they check the underlying ceramic coating performance if you've slapped Wetcoat on it?

Gyeon must do better to explain how to maintain ceramic coated cars, their guidance is so counter intuitive its unreal.

They just tell you to buy Wetcoat, Cure, Ceramic Detailer, and use Bathe Plus as often as every wash. There's only one thing motivating that and it's £££. These products provide LESS performance than the base coating a customer has paid hundreds for. 

Drives me mad. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Had a day out in the lakes today, my golden retriever made the most of the rivers and lakes so the boot wasnt looking to good when we got home, the kids joined him with bringing as much dirt as possible into the car, a full interior clean was needed. I didn't get any before pics. All the boot coverings were hoovered, apc'd, agitated, pw'd off then left to dry over the nearest bushes








Boot got a hoover and apc clean in places








Hit everything with car chem refresh odour eliminator, like this product, smells nice. 
Moved on to the rest of the interior, basic, hoover and wipe down








Couldn't leave the exterior dirty, could i! 








Wheels and arches, pw'd, foamed with gt wheel shampoo, various brushes used then pw'd off
















Had some af avalanche left over so used that as my sf followed by mystic bubble shampoo








Had some water spotting in the Engine bay so it got a quick tidy up with fse















Car finished.. 








Job well done, Time for quick beer









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings

pt1 said:


> Had a day out in the lakes today, my golden retriever made the most of the rivers and lakes so the boot wasnt looking to good when we got home, the kids joined him with bringing as much dirt as possible into the car, a full interior clean was needed. I didn't get any before pics. All the boot coverings were hoovered, apc'd, agitated, pw'd off then left to dry over the nearest bushes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boot got a hoover and apc clean in places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit everything with car chem refresh odour eliminator, like this product, smells nice.
> Moved on to the rest of the interior, basic, hoover and wipe down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't leave the exterior dirty, could i!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels and arches, pw'd, foamed with gt wheel shampoo, various brushes used then pw'd off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some af avalanche left over so used that as my sf followed by mystic bubble shampoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some water spotting in the Engine bay so it got a quick tidy up with fse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Car finished..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job well done, Time for quick beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Love your back yard. What kind of ford is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Coatings said:


> Love your back yard. What kind of ford is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, its a ford focus st3

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Chris

I was feeling nostalgic and had an old product session...dodo blue velvet, poorboys wheel sealant, fk tyre dressing all laid down over a decon whilst the sun was out


----------



## boba fett

The seats on my car have gone a bit shiny, its all the oil, dirt sweat, salt and crap on the seats. I normally use the mainstream leather cleaners and conditioners, however the Ferrari boys swear by Leatherique, not sure if anyone has heard of it on here?

Its a two stage process, so its not a quick jobbie, and yesterday evening I put on the Rejuvenator and left it on for 24hrs.

Onto to using the cleanser today to remove all the aforementioned dirt and nasties which floats to the surface. I have now seats that have never looked so good, It has brought them up beautiful leaving the seats looking so much newer with a lovely matte finish!

Its apparently been around for years, and its not the cheapest, but its Really good stuff!


----------



## pt1

I bought some new detailing goodies the other day so i decided to give them a run out. Bought gt snow foam again, i like this stuff, cleans well and doesn't appear to hit the lsp to hard








Quite a thick foam but runs off the panel well. Follwed this with some gt car shampoo
I wanted to try out the infinity wax supergloss spray wax so went over the car with m&k pure first
It sprays out pretty thick but spreads really well,smells nice too








After massaging into the paint not much residue remains, couple of little streaks there,not to clear on the picture








Turning the cloth, it buffs off super easy,leaving nothing behind, resulting in a nice glossy finish
















Gave it a quick spray of water and the beading looks top notch








After giving the tyres a thorough clean i topped them with tac systems tire dressing 








The product is very thin and spreads super easy,its looks to leave a pretty glossy finish but i found it a bit patchy in places,i will use it a few times before i make judgement on it.here is a 50/50









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

pt1 said:


> I wanted to try out the infinity wax supergloss spray wax so went over the car with m&k pure first
> It sprays out pretty thick but spreads really well,smells nice too
> 
> Gave it a quick spray of water and the beading looks top notch
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I see the IW gear a lot on FB and this spray gets rave reviews, as do all of his products.

Your details are always a pleasure to read thru also bud.


----------



## Imprezaworks

How much is the spray wax


----------



## nbray67

Imprezaworks said:


> How much is the spray wax


£22.99 Dan but with SPPED6 you get a further 10% off.

I've ordered it along with a s/s pressure nozzle at £9.99.

No free shipping I'm afraid but I don't mind when the products are quality.

I always use Clearpay now and pay it interest free every fortnight rather than in one payment. The 'boss' doesn't complain as much then :lol:


----------



## Imprezaworks

Cheers Neil. Will see if it comes up in the classifieds lol.


----------



## Imprezaworks

Also. If anyone fancies trying autoglym rapid detailer I highly recommend it and would 100% buy again when it runs out.


----------



## PaulAT

Performed an ONR wash on my M135i.

Pre-sprayer ONR through a pump sprayer at a 256:1 ratio before a wash down with my Alchemy microfibre wash pad.

I also did a waterless wash on my road bike. It was pretty much spotless expect for some water spotting after going around a large puddle this morning.

















N.B for some reason I can't rotate the first image in Safari.


----------



## Imprezaworks

256:1. Can't say I've heard that dilution much ha ha


----------



## PaulAT

Imprezaworks said:


> 256:1. Can't say I've heard that dilution much ha ha


Corrected 😀


----------



## garage_dweller

Imprezaworks said:


> 256:1. Can't say I've heard that dilution much ha ha


Am I missing something 

256:1 is the correct ratio for an ONR rinsless wash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Never looked into it ha ha


----------



## sharrkey

Got to try out P&S Dream Maker on wife's car, defo adds a bit of gloss literally melts into the paintwork if you don't over apply and is super slick after final buff. 
Also applied Some SiRAMIK Lustrous to the roof after giving it a quick hand polish, tide the roof over till I probably machine polish it





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Rate dream maker then or is it pretty much the same as beadmaker? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Rate dream maker then or is it pretty much the same as beadmaker?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Tbh it's been that long since I used bead maker it's impossible to compare, I've put it on the bonnet and wings of my car also to see if it hinders the beading and self cleaning and if it does I'll not be using on mine again. 
But!!
It does give that little extra Wow that I miss from PA products, extra gloss is defo noticeable in my eyes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OldskoolRS

Wheels mostly...preparing my wife's car for trading in and wanted to get it back to the standard I had it last year. Sadly been a bit neglected due to both our parent's ill heath and passing away, so making good on it now.

The fronts were really black and very baked on, especially on the inner part of the wheel. I used Bilt Hamber Korrosol to get the brake dust/iron fillings off. It took three attempts, plus some help with some BH clay I had too. Dried them off and gave them a coat of Poorboys wheel sealant that I had to hand.










Then:










Back on the car:










I've got the insides of the rear wheels to do tomorrow, then gradually work my way around the car machine polishing the panels one or two at a time until I've got the whole car done. Then I'll probably repeat the process on the replacement car.


----------



## pt1

Drove through a few showers today in the lakes so the st just got a clean up,inside and out, used gt snow foam but in what seemed like no time at all, it had sheeted off the car, this infinity wax super gloss spray wax i have on at the minute is very hydrophobic, can coat/fusso standard















Pw'd off then used gt shampoo, 
Blown 95% dry, the rest dried up with my trusty purestar twist








Couldn't resist,put another layer on the bonnet before it got dark, very impressed with supergloss+ spray wax so far









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

:thumb: Noted


----------



## 121DOM

sharrkey said:


> It does give that little extra Wow that I miss from PA products, extra gloss is defo noticeable in my eyes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Out of interest why have you stopped using PA products? I was looking at IW products yesterday as my go to supplier in France has just started sticking their range.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

121DOM said:


> Out of interest why have you stopped using PA products? I was looking at IW products yesterday as my go to supplier in France has just started sticking their range.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still highly rate PA products but just found something better that suits my needs, same beading, ease of application, far superior chemical resistant and longevity!

Only thing I miss is that little extra 2% wow effect PA gave me, maybe found it in Dreammaker ?? Who knows time will soon tell, but going forward I really wanted to stop constantly applying lsp's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 121DOM

sharrkey said:


> I still highly rate PA products but just found something better that suits my needs, same beading, ease of application, far superior chemical resistant and longevity!
> 
> Only thing I miss is that little extra 2% wow effect PA gave me, maybe found it in Dreammaker ?? Who knows time will soon tell, but going forward I really wanted to stop constantly applying lsp's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Always up for a delivery! What IW products should look at getting ? Thanks in advance

This is their current stock

https://www.maniac-auto.com/fr/262-infinity-wax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

121DOM said:


> Always up for a delivery! What IW products should look at getting ? Thanks in advance
> 
> This is their current stock
> 
> https://www.maniac-auto.com/fr/262-infinity-wax
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only ever used IW wheel shampoo & their new wash shampoo for sealant lsp removal, wouldn't buy again tbh 
So would be unfair for me to suggest any of their products as I've little to no experience.

If you do want a high quality Lsp then invest some money in SiRAMIK lustrous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Polished up the trim on the b and c pillars today, good as new









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

I suppose this is slightly car related, I'm the track photographer at my local stockcar/banger track and after a particularly dusty meeting last Sunday my camera needed a good clean. A hogs hair brush and a microfibre soon had it looking like new again.


----------



## sharrkey

Gyeon MOHs evo











P& S dream maker






Gave the M a good wash and decon'd sides as cancoat failing in loads of places, used Kamikaze no 5 to give the sides a good clean then applied some SiRAMIK lustrous to tide me over before polishing again and applying MOHs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour

pt1 said:


> Polished up the trim on the b and c pillars today, good as new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


You must wash that car 4 times a week.. medium to soft paint, applying LSPs nearly every time! Yikes..

You should have a read of an excellent gloss measurement thread on the Autop1a forum... the more you touch it/the more LSP layers you apply, the less shiny it gets! That's not an opinion, just facts! Those reflection shots have an amazing way of fooling your eyes... I'd imagine your B and C pillars will be the glossiest surfaces on the car having been freshly polished!

:thumb:


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> You must wash that car 4 times a week.. medium to soft paint, applying LSPs nearly every time! Yikes..
> 
> You should have a read of an excellent gloss measurement thread on the Autop1a forum... the more you touch it/the more LSP layers you apply, the less shiny it gets! That's not an opinion, just facts! Those reflection shots have an amazing way of fooling your eyes... I'd imagine your B and C pillars will be the glossiest surfaces on the car having been freshly polished!
> 
> :thumb:


Im fully aware and i Dont really care,its not a exact science to me, i just enjoy detailing and trying out products more 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Polished up the trim on the b and c pillars today, good as new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


What tools/products did you use? My pillars are needing a touch up.


----------



## pt1

PaulAT said:


> What tools/products did you use? My pillars are needing a touch up.


They were just lightly marked so i used a light 3 inch polishing pad on the d/a with some menzerna 3500,came up well

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

A few birds had been using the car for target practice so just gave it a clean up, lambocosmetica neve and car chem 1900-1 used for washing duties.dried with the big boi blower. I have been lead to believe the world could come to a end if you have more than 1 layer of wax on your car but i decided to risk it!  Gave the st its 2nd layer of infinity wax super gloss spray wax, really is impressive stuff and lovely to use








Topped up the tac systems tyre dressing, its ok this stuff, looks to last pretty well. It kinda reminds me of gt tyre serum in the way it looks after it dries but the gt product is nicer to use and is said to nourish the rubber of your tyres too, which is nice








Tac's is Definitely a good tyre dressing though

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> A few birds had been using the car for target practice so just gave it a clean up, lambocosmetica neve and car chem 1900-1 used for washing duties.dried with the big boi blower. I have been lead to believe the world could come to a end if you have more than 1 layer of wax on your car but i decided to risk it!  Gave the st its 2nd layer of infinity wax super gloss spray wax, really is impressive stuff and lovely to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topped up the tac systems tyre dressing, its ok this stuff, looks to last pretty well. It kinda reminds me of gt tyre serum in the way it looks after it dries but the gt product is nicer to use and is said to nourish the rubber of your tyres too, which is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tac's is Definitely a good tyre dressing though
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk












Was planning to try Tac tyre myself but county was outta stock when ordering, have to say I'm so far Impressed with TW acrylic graphene tyre dressing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bratwurst

Those feathered f****** peppered my car the other day and now it’s baked on. On fresh paint (but luckily had not long since sealed the paint) so hopefully it’s fine until I can muster the energy to clean it.


----------



## PaulAT

Bratwurst said:


> Those feathered f****** peppered my car the other day and now it's baked on. On fresh paint (but luckily had not long since sealed the paint) so hopefully it's fine until I can muster the energy to clean it.


I have a few bird bombs on our two cars that I will address tonight. Probably be there again by the end of tomorrow :wall:


----------



## percymon

Wife is away in the med with a friend, so took the opportunity to clean friends Clio. 4 years old, 8k miles and washed fortnightly by the £5 hand wash crew. Based on the maintenance regime there was no point going all out, but..

Washed and then decontaminated with Gtechniq iron and Autosmart Tardis tar remover. Not a huge amount of contaminants and the paint felt quite smooth so skipped the clay stage. Keeping things relatively simple I opted for Turtlewax Ceramic Hydrid polish n wax, applied with a Scholl Concepts black waffle finishing pad. Really impressed with this all in one product. Despite warming weather it had a decent work time and didn't dust up like Autoglyms super resin polish. Did a great job of removing/ filling very light swirls and even removed some very light scratches despite the finishing pad. The all in one needs 24 hours to fully cure: it will be topped with either DeatilingOnlines SiO2 or Hydrophode detailer. All door shuts cleaned up too, plus an interior vacuum, APC clean and glass leaned with Autoglym Glass polish. Taking the photo roof the bottle was a challenge , it kept sliding around until I found the high point of the roof !









Overcast by the time I got done, but just about managed a flake shot..


Will get some finished pics up once the final detailer is applied.


----------



## percymon

Damp miserable day, but grabbed 40 minutes to spruce up the engine bay..


----------



## SarahAnn

That clio is so glossy!!


----------



## percymon

SarahAnn said:


> That clio is so glossy!!


And the rainwater was beading nicely yesterday. Really impressed with the turtle wax, they've got some good products currently. Hope it'll pop a bit more with the SiO2 detailer spray


----------



## pt1

A Pterodactyl decided to empty its guts on the motor so a clean up was required








Car was pretty dirty for me so a combo of m&k citrus and gt snow foam were used for the pre wash, am details shampoo used for washin duties
Car blown dry, tyres topped again with tac systems tire dressing.it does seem to be pretty durable this stuff, i just like that, just applied look








Interior got a quick clean up too









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

I bought those roof racks used so did clean them up with Surfex HD, IronX and a little TarX.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Expensive week…wife has a new (to her) car, I've taken delivery of my new PW and got a few bits to work on the car including an SPTA Mini Polisher, which I used along side the old trusty DAS6 Pro. Lots of fiddly bits on the car so the extension bits and 1 & 2" backing plates and pads were a God send.

To be fair the car was reasonably clean to start with, the dealer did a decent enough job. Not that much by way of contamination but did a full decon wash and then clay before giving the car a little tickle. Wanted to get some Can Coat on but ran out of time today, maybe tomorrow. Settled for a quick spray and wipe with good old Sonax BSD.

Bought the PW for Ross @ Anachem. The guy is a Saint. Without going into massive detail through no fault of his own the PW delivery has not been straightforward. He's been more than helpful getting it all sorted and that's why I ordered via a company like his, as they own the issue and get a resolution.

Tried some of Anachem's Ultrafoam, nice foam which isn't too thick or runny just the way I like it. Can't say for certain about cleaning ability as the car was pretty clean to start with but I've no doubt it's good. I've already had a go of their shampoo before as a sample but went with that.
Tar remover was Obsession Wax (remember them?!?) and Fallout Remover was High Definition Detailing Ferrous Ferric.














































Hopefully can post up some videos now as well

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707352136[/MEDIA] 

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707353014[/MEDIA] 

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707352001[/MEDIA] 

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707352526[/MEDIA] 

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707355881[/MEDIA] 

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707352903[/MEDIA] 

 [MEDIA=vimeo]707353074[/MEDIA] 

Finally, it's become apparent the dog is mental. He likes to find any sun and bake. He also likes to chew on stones


----------



## Imprezaworks

Nice mate

I really like their bottle designs etc.


----------



## President Swirl

Just a few hours ago I finished giving a once-over on a Bentley turbo r. I'll see if I can get some pics uploaded. Came up OK for a near 30 year old car.


----------



## MDC250

President Swirl said:


> Just a few hours ago I finished giving a once-over on a Bentley turbo r. I'll see if I can get some pics uploaded. Came up OK for a near 30 year old car.


Despite all the Tapatalk messing, uploading pics has been much easier of late for me. Normally have to try about a dozen times, come out of my post and save as a draft and then go back in. Would like to see the Bentley if you can


----------



## BrummyPete

MDC250 said:


> Despite all the Tapatalk messing, uploading pics has been much easier of late for me. Normally have to try about a dozen times, come out of my post and save as a draft and then go back in. Would like to see the Bentley if you can


This is a photo PS sent me after he finished yesterday, I'm sure he won't mind me sharing it









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl

Cheers Dave. There are plenty more. The state of the clay bars was quite interesting. It's a wonderful thing. Massive garrett attached to 6.75 litres of majesty. It came up pretty well. That shot was after blackhole and some Z2 pro.


----------



## matt303

After letting the car get into a proper old state due to a mix of illness and not using the car much I finally gave it a bit of TLC. Cleaned the wheels yesterday with my new wheel brush which made the job quite easy, then today a snow foam with Autoglym polar blast, wash BTBM, dry with Dodo QD and then a wipe over with Future Armour before the sun warmed things up to much.


----------



## pt1

The Qashqai has been neglected the last few month so a big clean up was in order, didnt get many before pics





























Interior tackled first using these products








Came up pretty well















Exterior got a coating of light dilution g101 then coated with gt snow foam. Used detailed online elite shampoo followed by koch chemie quick and shine as a drying aid/top up. Tyres topped with perl








Haven't used quick n shine for ages, forgot what cracking qd it is, flashes off nicely and leaves a glossy finish






















*still had the usual headache logging in but for the first time in ages my photos uploaded straight away, normally have to try 5/6 times! Tapatalk on the fix?! Fingers crossed

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## boba fett

Did the M3 yesterday, and then the tiniest rain cloud came over and decided to shed on my my newly cleaned car, so had to do it again!


----------



## silky1873

Just got my das6 pro today and tackled the piano black panels on the doors as they've been annoying us since we got the touareg, turned out really well using CG pads and some G3 paint restorer I had left and then 105 to finish them


----------



## President Swirl

Mr Fett, your M3 is wonderful.


----------



## m33porsche

silky1873 said:


> Just got my das6 pro today and tackled the piano black panels on the doors as they've been annoying us since we got the touareg, turned out really well using CG pads and some G3 paint restorer I had left and then 105 to finish them


Nice work on the pillars, piano black is the curse of anti-swirlists. Literally a horror show on most normal peoples cars

m33


----------



## m33porsche

I’m finding that getting back to detailing is providing some much needed alone time, or what’s now called mental health time. 

When with my car and looking to make it as best as i can my head is devoid of work worries or any anxieties. Yesterday was spent doing a detailer std wash. Today polishing and enjoying new products from scholl and then pete’s paste wax

The process finished with the lovely smell of the wax was almost obscenely therapeutic 

She’s now looking her best for her age and i’m feeling g that lovey feeling of content with what i have 

m33


----------



## GSVHammer

m33porsche said:


> I'm finding that getting back to detailing is providing some much needed alone time, or what's now called mental health time.
> 
> When with my car and looking to make it as best as i can my head is devoid of work worries or any anxieties. Yesterday was spent doing a detailer std wash. Today polishing and enjoying new products from scholl and then pete's paste wax
> 
> The process finished with the lovely smell of the wax was almost obscenely therapeutic
> 
> She's now looking her best for her age and i'm feeling g that lovey feeling of content with what i have
> 
> m33


Pete's 53 wax is a lovely wax to use and smell


----------



## sharrkey

Di Vessel Emptied ready for some new Resin from Mitchell & King 

Don't know where those tights came from 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

I haven't cleaned the car for over week! Fed up of the rain and dust








Usual wash process involving gt snow foam, am details shampoo and gyeon ceramic qd today








All clean again, just started the bbq.... and it starts raining 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## saabfan

pt1 said:


> I haven't cleaned the car for over week! Fed up of the rain and dust


I cleaned my car on Saturday and on Sunday it looked like that


----------



## [email protected]

MDC250 said:


> Expensive week…wife has a new (to her) car, I've taken delivery of my new PW and got a few bits to work on the car including an SPTA Mini Polisher, which I used along side the old trusty DAS6 Pro. Lots of fiddly bits on the car so the extension bits and 1 & 2" backing plates and pads were a God send.
> 
> To be fair the car was reasonably clean to start with, the dealer did a decent enough job. Not that much by way of contamination but did a full decon wash and then clay before giving the car a little tickle. Wanted to get some Can Coat on but ran out of time today, maybe tomorrow. Settled for a quick spray and wipe with good old Sonax BSD.
> 
> Bought the PW for Ross @ Anachem. The guy is a Saint. Without going into massive detail through no fault of his own the PW delivery has not been straightforward. He's been more than helpful getting it all sorted and that's why I ordered via a company like his, as they own the issue and get a resolution.
> 
> Tried some of Anachem's Ultrafoam, nice foam which isn't too thick or runny just the way I like it. Can't say for certain about cleaning ability as the car was pretty clean to start with but I've no doubt it's good. I've already had a go of their shampoo before as a sample but went with that.
> Tar remover was Obsession Wax (remember them?!?) and Fallout Remover was High Definition Detailing Ferrous Ferric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully can post up some videos now as well
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707352136[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707353014[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707352001[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707352526[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707355881[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707352903[/MEDIA]
> 
> [MEDIA=vimeo]707353074[/MEDIA]
> 
> Finally, it's become apparent the dog is mental. He likes to find any sun and bake. He also likes to chew on stones


Thank you so much for the kind words mate. It's very greatly appreciated


----------



## saabfan

Had a go at cleaning the arch liners of my new car. I used a degreaser and tar remover followed by AG Rubber & Vinyl. The tar on the front of the car was everywhere. It was tough to remove. Only did one side of the car. Doing the other side tomorrow.


----------



## Rakti

Very good.

Thankful for the Edit facility; now you can't see my erroneous comment regarding axle stands (unless you were quick).


----------



## pt1

Wash the car yesterday evening , just finished... Starts to rain, dried again... Rains again, dried again.. Rains 3rd time.. Gave up 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Ha ha.


----------



## malvern_man

I gave my Qashqai a clean today, I had a bit of an Autobrite day, apart from one product.

Magifoam with a splash of citrus apc mixed in, used my new MTM PF22.2 foam cannon for the first time too.

Contact wash using Purple Velvet shampoo and my new Microfiber Madness Delimitt.

I also used, for the first time too, Magiseal, rinsed off, sheeted with an open hose and dried with my BigBoi BlowR Mini+

Not long ago I had a delivery which included the Soft99 Fukupika Spray Advance Strong Type spray so I thought I'd give it a try, it's a great product and so easy to use, a couple of spritzes per panel and then just spread with a microfibre, no buffing required.

Martin from OCD YouTube channel did a review of it a few weeks ago.


----------



## muzzer

Cleaned the 'other' car today, washed with detailedonline's shampoo, rinsed, washed again then dried.
It already had one coat of Dodo Juice's excellent Future Armour but i couldn't resist giving it another coat.

Left looking like this










No close ups because the lovely people at Cazoo who we got the car from, used one hell of a filler when they prepped it before delivery as it has around 150 stone chips on the bonnet alone :doublesho
and that doesn't take the scratches into account but then again, it is a 4 year old 80k car so hardly surprising.


----------



## GSVHammer

A bit late posting. Came out of work on Thursday to find this.










First thought it couldn't possibly be from a bird.










Had to leave it to the evening to do a maintenance wash. Then gave a coat of TAC Systems Shinee Wax. Looking a bit better.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Hopefully it wasn't a work colleague who did that!? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Weather been crap lately but got a chance this morning to give the M a clean in between small showers ffs. 
Also got a chance to try out a 100ml sample bottle of LABOCOSMETICA #REVITAX that I've had for a while










































Most likely **** down later 10 mins of shiney satisfaction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRonin

2 days worth of deatilaing. Brand new ipace coated with gyeon evo pure. gyeon rim and trim and leather sheild.


----------



## sharrkey

TheRonin said:


> 2 days worth of deatilaing. Brand new ipace coated with gyeon evo pure. gyeon rim and trim and leather sheild.


Cracking colour  health to enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andyblue

Did a mate's daughter's car again this weekend, came up nicely and she was very happy...


----------



## macca666

Gave the Quad a quick in and out today. Tried Infinity Wax ******* Lite for the first time as I'm going to use it on the sister in laws car and really liked it 



































View attachment 64097


----------



## Bratwurst

Epic ****y magnet :argie:


----------



## olliewills

Had a lunchtime to myself at home today so decided to start freshening up the coating on my wheels ready for another year. Didn't have huge amounts of time so just did the one wheel.

- Full decon including wash, BH AutoWheel, tar remover and clay
- Wiped down with a home-made inspection spray then gave the wheel face a light polish with Scholl S40 via DA with an orange finishing pad
- Final with BH cleanser fluid then a new coat WoWos Crystal Sealant on the wheel, centre cap and wheel nut caps to finish

I also took the opportunity to fit the first of my red ring centre caps which I've had almost as long as the car and never got around to putting on. They're a small detail but with the red of the bodywork I think they blend quite nicely.

All told a productive hour! I would have liked to have given the wheel arch a deeper clean and some LSP but time didn't allow so just hit it with some HDD RoadRage, agitated with a firm brush and rinsed down. It didn't feel clean enough after that to justify putting something like WetCoat over it so I just left it for now.






























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

If going to that effort ie wheels off, claying, polishing, would you not be tempted to have stuck a coating on? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

atbalfour said:


> If going to that effort ie wheels off, claying, polishing, would you not be tempted to have stuck a coating on?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Honestly, the wheels already have WWCS on them from about a year ago now and for the most part it is still working! The water behaviour has dropped off a bit sure, but you can tell the lsp is still there when you clean them as dirt just slides off. Granted I don't do huge mileage right now, only about 10,000kms the last year, so that surely helps. On that basis I was happy to go with WWCS again.

You're right of course that for the effort I could have put a coating on definitely. I guess I just don't feel the need to have in theory multiple years of protection on the wheels. Doing WWCS once a year is perfectly fine by me. It's the hobby factor I guess, I like spending the time!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2

Gave the GR some love 

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

Gyeon Foam with a splash of Gyeon apc in the mix.

Gyeon Bathe+ shampoo.

Bilt Hamber Touch-On through a foam cannon.

Dried using an Autobrite Ultimate drying towel (first time of using)

This could be the last wash that I give my Qashqai, apparently my new BMW X5 M Sport has just arrived at the dealership, it's only been on order since October 2021.


----------



## detailR

Not today, but I've been trying to make my videos a bit better each time.
Here's one of a Porsche Boxster that was bought from a scrap yard!

I'll try and get a wrote up in the Studio section soon


----------



## ridders66

Just collected my new shape Qashqai Tekna, my local dealers 5 week old demonstrator. They know me very well, and said they would just carefully wash it and let me do the rest. They knew that whatever they put on it, I would just remove it! I spent two days ceramic coating its brains out. Happy bunny now.


----------



## boba fett

Not today, but New wheels and a good clean and polish!


----------



## Kenan

So cleaned my wife's car, which needs machine polishing (haven't had time). Used some spray sealants which work well on my car but they did nothing for her car due to the condition of the paint. 

So I got out DetailiedOnLines Fast Wax from the back of the detailing cupboard and it worked wonders. I'm assuming the canuba content has filled the swirls, either way it's not at the front of the shelf for my wife's car. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

ridders66 said:


> Just collected my new shape Qashqai Tekna, my local dealers 5 week old demonstrator. They know me very well, and said they would just carefully wash it and let me do the rest. They knew that whatever they put on it, I would just remove it! I spent two days ceramic coating its brains out. Happy bunny now.


Nice, do like the look of the new Quashqai :thumb:

What engine did you go for ?


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

At the beginning of May I traded in my Golf R for a Porsche Cayman 981 2.7, I've not had much time until now to dedicate full days to detailing it but last week I spent a day doing a decontamination clean with Gyeon Bathe, Gyeon Tar and Gyeon Iron. Then a correction polish starting first with targeting the deeper scratches with Menzerna Super Heavy Cut 300 and Lake Country purple wool cutting pad on the rotary. Then to take out the swirls and minor scratches went over all the paintwork with Menzerna Heavy Cut 400 and Meguiar's microfibre cutting pad on the Flex 3401.

Got pretty dirty during the week.




























On Thursday pre-cleaned with Gyeon Foam, washed with Gyeon Bathe then finishing polish with Menzerna Final Finish and Carpro Gloss Pad. Washed the car again but with Fairy liquid this time to help remove some of the polishing oils, dried, then Gyeon Prep applied all over (love the smell of that stuff). Then it was finally time for the thing I've been looking forward to trying for a while, Gyeon One Evo and it was an absolute joy to work with.










It was ridiculously easy to apply and remove the only difficulty was with the sun popping out occasionally and the house only casts a shadow over about two thirds of the car so had to keep swapping sides to keep out the sun. I then had the Gyeon View kit for the windows so first applied the Gyeon Cleanse which I found, unlike all of Gyeon's other products, wasn't very nice to work with because it has a very small application window (no pun intended). It just dries up in a couple of seconds of hitting the window and since you apply it with a glass polishing pad it feels like it needs to be worked a bit longer to really make sure you're scrubbing the window totally clean. Anyway, let that sit for 10 minutes then removed with a damp cloth, quickly followed by a dry waffle weave cloth, then Gyeon Repel applied to all windows. The instructions for Gyeon One say for outdoor application apply Gyeon Cure after one hour so that's what I did and that made the paint go from feeling a little bit grabby to super smooth and slick. Then removed Repel from the windows and applied a second coat to the windscreen, waited 15 minutes and removed. Fortunately had a good 48 hours so far without any rain for the coatings to cure properly (like most sealants/coatings it needs a minimum of 12 hours but ideally 24), just have to wait see how it performs with beading and durability now.


----------



## Bratwurst

Loving the patriotism AND the car :thumb:


----------



## Mythical

Been a tough couple of days trying to get ready for Waxstock (First time going and was hoping to have a go at the Arrive & Shine) Still not really happy with it, but unfortunately I've just not had the time available to get it as I want .

I did at least get chance to try out my new Workstuff squally brush & Garage Therapy's wheel shampoo - both are excellent! Didn't even need to follow up with fallout remover unlike auto finesse's wheel shampoo.


----------



## pt1

After a trip to the isle of arran the car was pretty dirty















The car got a quick onr wash whilst on the island








That kept the ocd in check till i got home. 
On returning home home i took advantage of high definition detail's 15% sale and purchased some siramik lustrous, i have been looking at this for ages so decided to pull the trigger. todays clean up turned into a prep for when lustrous arrives.the car hasn't been polished for over 2 years but the paint was still in pretty good condition,especially after getting washed once or twice a week, next to no swirls but some light marks around so i decided to go with menzerna 3500 on a light polishing pad 








Pleased with how it came up
















Gave the car a quick layer of infinity wax rapid detailer, that should do till i get the lustrous applied. Ill just panel prep the car after the next wash before applying

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

Maintenance wash on the insignia and a coat of GT Sigma. Partners mokka got a once over as well. 
Snow foam bolt hamber touchless
GT one shampoo contact wash
GT Sigma protection
GT glass cleaner and tyre serum
Wheels just refurbed so coat of AM wheel wax.
Plastics Koch Chemie PS





































Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Gave my car a quick wash before heading out for something to eat yesterday.

Usual routine, pressure wash, snow foam. Rinse, wash, Rinse, dry and QD.

Cooks









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## saabfan

I've been painting the calipers on my newly acquired car. I've used specific caliper paint in the past but decided to use smooth Hammerite. It went on well and I found if brush marks started to show, stippling it made them melt away as it dried.























Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## saabfan

I also started compounding and polishing the paintwork on my newly acquired car. It's had a cheap respray at some point. There's contamination and dust in several places. This is the worst on the B pillar.









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## saabfan

saabfan said:


> I also started compounding and polishing the paintwork on my newly acquired car. It's had a cheap respray at some point. There's contamination and dust in several places. This is the worst on the B pillar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Here's before and after. Light doesn't do it justice.
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## graeme

saabfan said:


> I've been painting the calipers on my newly acquired car. I've used specific caliper paint in the past but decided to use smooth Hammerite. It went on well and I found if brush marks started to show, stippling it made them melt away as it dried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Did the same on mine last week. Makes a huge improvement. 
















Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## saabfan

graeme said:


> Did the same on mine last week. Makes a huge improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Nice. Are you planning on getting some bigger discs to fill those nice wheels?


----------



## Bratwurst

graeme said:


> Maintenance wash on the insignia and a coat of GT Sigma. Partners mokka got a once over as well.
> Snow foam bolt hamber touchless
> GT one shampoo contact wash
> GT Sigma protection
> GT glass cleaner and tyre serum
> Wheels just refurbed so coat of AM wheel wax.
> Plastics Koch Chemie PS
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Graeme, are the rear mud flaps on your insignia OE or patter/copies? They look like a very good fit.


----------



## graeme

Bratwurst said:


> Graeme, are the rear mud flaps on your insignia OE or patter/copies? They look like a very good fit.


They are OEM ones but the previous owner had to modify them to fit with the bodykit. I have 2 front ones but haven't attempted to try and do anything with them severe lack of patience for those things lol

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst

Cheers man. Noted :thumb:


----------



## olliewills

After doing my back in at the end of last week the only detailing to be done recently, and likely for the near future, was a mild clean up and reorganise of the detailing kit shelves!

It's still not what you'd call efficient but it was starting to be a bit of a mess so needed sorting out. I'm starting to narrow down all my products to the things I really like and use a lot. There's a couple of bottles of stuff still to finish off but soon it'll be much easier to find stuff and eventually almost everything will be in the same shape of bottle to make it easier.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Teamleader 21

Not today, but at the weekend.



















































Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Imprezaworks

Great colour.


----------



## alfajim

Put some car chem products on my mates Volvo


----------



## HEADPHONES

Just a quick midweek rims wash and jetrinse followed by a blow dry









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Schizophonic

HEADPHONES said:


> Just a quick midweek rims wash and jetrinse followed by a blow dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


Needs an bigger brakes! Lovely rims. Don't kerb them!


----------



## Coatings

Just foamed with AutoFoam followed by CP descale.

Finished of with Feynlab Pure Rinseless all to fill in some chips with Dr Colorchip.

Covid mist of got the best of me because I was too winded after the wash to fill the chips…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

With the help of president swirl we have 3 clean cars, washed with mystic bubble, used the Sam's shampoo tester i had from waxstock for the wheels, used Garage Therapy sigma as protection, carpro perl on the wheels and on my Merc I used Glaco glass polish and sealant


----------



## President Swirl

The P.E.R.L on the tyres should wear-out by the Autumn! May have gotten a bit carried away.


----------



## pt1

Gave siramik lustrous its run out this evening, I did a full decon and machine polish last week so tonight i just did a basic wash followed by anglewax's stripped ease for prep
I spread the product with a microfiber applicator, goes on ok, kinda reminds me of a slightly thicker sc mist, kept the application nice and thin then it buffs off no trouble at all, adds a slick feeling finish with a nice 'glassy' finish to the paint
















Look forward to seeing the famous durability now and some water behavior when it rains 
Topped the rubber and plastic trim with anglewax's corona, good product this, subtly darkens the trim and lasts months


----------



## Christian6984

pt1 said:


> Gave siramik lustrous its run out this evening, I did a full decon and machine polish last week so tonight i just did a basic wash followed by anglewax's stripped ease for prep
> I spread the product with a microfiber applicator, goes on ok, kinda reminds me of a slightly thicker sc mist, kept the application nice and thin then it buffs off no trouble at all, adds a slick feeling finish with a nice 'glassy' finish to the paint
> Look forward to seeing the famous durability now and some water behavior when it rains
> Topped the rubber and plastic trim with anglewax's corona, good product this, subtly darkens the trim and lasts months


Looking good, Did you get a note saying it was the stronger batch or not? The stronger one can leave high spots or streaks, not the worst to remove but would consider the newer one when I run out if its even easier and said to have no major impact on durability


----------



## mrt-80

Christian6984 said:


> Looking good, Did you get a note saying it was the stronger batch or not? The stronger one can leave high spots or streaks, not the worst to remove but would consider the newer one when I run out if its even easier and said to have no major impact on durability


There was no note so guessing its the 'lighter' version, dont know where my pt1 name has gone, maybe to do with the software updates

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Getting my friend’s car all washed up ready for a wedding event the next day


----------



## Christian6984

mrt-80 said:


> There was no note so guessing its the 'lighter' version, dont know where my pt1 name has gone, maybe to do with the software updates
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I believe there weren't massive amounts of the strong version so you are probably on the regular. Hardest part for you will be resisting topping it, The Arona was quite dusty and the roof and bonnet didn't show great beading, washed it and used some purifica afterwards and its as good as the day it was applied nearly 5 months ago near enough. The change of username did confuse me as first time on since the Forum has updated


----------



## pt1

With the sun starting to set it was a perfect evening for detailing! The car only had light dust so i just used a light dilution of m&k citrus for my pre wash, followed by tac systems mystic bubble shampoo








After a PW rinse i was left with this beading from siramik lustrous, not bad








Dried the car with my big boi blower and a purestar twist towel
Decided to give the exhaust a quick clean up, these really soot up on the st's. I just used m&k citrus with tac systems shampoo using a old brush, came up pretty well









Gave the interior a quick once over








A few finished shots
















Took this just as some water dripped from the wing mirror, amateur
Followed by a nice beer to end the day








Cheers


----------



## olliewills

Not today but I recently had chance to do a full decon, 2 stage compound and LSP on the bonnet of my 308. This was mainly with the intent of finally trying out my new bottle of Siramik Lustrous!

Full decon included an ONR wash, tar remover, fallout remover, clay and a final panel wipe.

2 stage polish was done using Scholl S17 on their purple premium pad, followed by S40 on their orange premium pad. I do like these compounds and pads. This was the first time compounding the 308 so a little bit of learning took place. The paint was what I would call medium-hard. Initially I tried to one-step it with S30 but there just wasn't enough cut, even on a harder pad. To really make progress I had to go to S17 with the purple pad. In the end I got about a 90% correction I think. There were some deeper marks that would have needed maybe S3 to remove but I don't get much time for this stuff so I was happy to move on with what I'd managed.

I have one of the stronger bottles of Lustrous and I have to say it was a little tough to apply. I think however this was mostly down to the 30+ degree air temperatures we had and the fact that I was running out of shade!The bonnet ended up needing another pass with ONR to even out the finish.

Pics of before, after, deeper marks etc etc. I'm rubbish and reflection and money shots, as you can probably tell!


----------



## pt1

Started today with giving the wheels and arches a thorough clean, later dressed the arches with neat perl








The car was covered in a thick dust








Which will explain why the lustrous wasn't beading so well
Gave the car a coating of gt snow foam








Followed by car chem super suds for shampoo duties.. A pw rinse returned the hydrophobic properties of the lsp








Car blown dry


----------



## alfajim

Been doing a van for my sister's fella. I doubt it had ever been cleaned and had some shabby bits on it, so I didn't hold back on being gentle. After I'd finally got it clean the paint was still yellowy, so I fished around in the supplies bin and found a bottle of Gtecniq P1 (from 2010!) Thinking I couldn't make it worse I went for it. I don't do much machine polishing as I've not got the patience for it but in between showers I got round the van and it got it back to white. Going to put some Fusso on it today.







here's a pic what it looked like before I started.


----------



## alfajim

Last pic, Fusso applied and glass cleaned this morning.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Was away on holiday and got back Friday, car was looking a bit worse for wear.
Garage Therapy decon in the snow foam lance. 
Labocosmetica Purifica shampoo. 
Panel wiped then Gyeon Wax for the first time, lovely product to use. 
Tyres dressed with Gyeon tyre express.






























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies

Gave our A5 a quick tidy up, so I could take some pics for when we decide to sell it.


----------



## pt1

Had a spare half hour today so tidied up the doors and shuts, combo of apc,qd and af tripple used
















Body work is covered in dust already... Only washed it yesterday 😒


----------



## pt1

Lexus-is250 said:


> Was away on holiday and got back Friday, car was looking a bit worse for wear.
> Garage Therapy decon in the snow foam lance.
> Labocosmetica Purifica shampoo.
> Panel wiped then Gyeon Wax for the first time, lovely product to use.
> Tyres dressed with Gyeon tyre express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk





Lexus-is250 said:


> Was away on holiday and got back Friday, car was looking a bit worse for wear.
> Garage Therapy decon in the snow foam lance.
> Labocosmetica Purifica shampoo.
> Panel wiped then Gyeon Wax for the first time, lovely product to use.
> Tyres dressed with Gyeon tyre express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Looking good pal, very glossy 👍🏻


----------



## Christian6984

Last weeks big disaster was the end of the little Karcher K2.20m, after probably about 15+ years and quite a bit of abuse it started rattling like mad when you released the trigger like something was loose inside, the snowfoam was much thinner and weaker and the pressure was down. I suspect the pumps gone and couldn't find a replacement and not sure its worth putting any time into it. 

So replacement time, Another Karcher since its served me well and will be looking after this one. Gone for a K7, first thing that needs to go is the hose for a quality rubber one. Although better than the plastic one the K2 came with it still not as good as my Direct hoses one. Also need to work out new PIR from it. 










Got the fiesta Washed and quick mix of BSD/V07 to dry down. It needs a polish soon but should have taken a before because I was gonna do this one the day after the PW broke on the other car, it was grubby. Usually wash with BHAF pre wash and Adams Blue shampoo, Tyres with Surfex and brushes, alloys brushes and wheel woolie which is too good for this car and its corroded inner rims but still not replaced the EZ Detail since my dad snapped it. Tyres dressed with Megs Hot Shine and glass cleaned with Dooka VG and ONR this morning (sunny and very hot and the glass cleaner was flashing like mad)


----------



## Andyblue

Christian6984 said:


> Last weeks big disaster was the end of the little Karcher K2.20m, after probably about 15+ years and quite a bit of abuse it started rattling like mad when you released the trigger like something was loose inside, the snowfoam was much thinner and weaker and the pressure was down. I suspect the pumps gone and couldn't find a replacement and not sure its worth putting any time into it.
> 
> So replacement time, Another Karcher since its served me well and will be looking after this one. Gone for a K7, first thing that needs to go is the hose for a quality rubber one. Although better than the plastic one the K2 came with it still not as good as my Direct hoses one. Also need to work out new PIR from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fiesta Washed and quick mix of BSD/V07 to dry down. It needs a polish soon but should have taken a before because I was gonna do this one the day after the PW broke on the other car, it was grubby. Usually wash with BHAF pre wash and Adams Blue shampoo, Tyres with Surfex and brushes, alloys brushes and wheel woolie which is too good for this car and its corroded inner rims but still not replaced the EZ Detail since my dad snapped it. Tyres dressed with Megs Hot Shine and glass cleaned with Dooka VG and ONR this morning (sunny and very hot and the glass cleaner was flashing like mad)


Nice new toy there - I used a K7 last year and was impressed with it, I felt the hose was fine on it, but haven't used a rubber after market one, so can't really compare...


----------



## Christian6984

Andyblue said:


> Nice new toy there - I used a K7 last year and was impressed with it, I felt the hose was fine on it, but haven't used a rubber after market one, so can't really compare...


I know I've only got the experience of one go with it and I washed the car down by the front lawn which allowed me to unreel the hose fully before attaching the Gun/Trigger. If I hadn't had the space around the car to do so I feel getting it straight could cause it to twist/coil and catch the paint as you move about. The rubber one from direct hoses on the K2 weigh's more and sits flush to the ground. On the plus side, although it doesn't wheel around the sides of the car for me like the K2 did, It has a 10m hose which is handy, the rubber one on the K2 is 4 or 6m from memory. Reeling up the K7's hose line was also a bit of a pain in the backside, the rubber at least tend to stay where you left it.


----------



## sharrkey

Ain’t getting much done since getting Covid, but got a chance to ceramic coat my Father Days present from son 





























There’s just something about Oem Carbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Gave the car a maintenance wash today. Hasn’t been done for a while. Gave the wheels and tyres a going over with Garage Therapy Wheel Shampoo, applied via IK Sprayer.










Angelwax Revenge bug remover applied. Autofoam via Kwazar sprayer on dirty areas. Covered in Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam.










Two bucket wash with Car Chem 1900:1 shampoo. Rinsed off. Turtlewax Rinse and Dry on the wheels. Sonax tyre gel on the tyres. Gave a quick top up of TAC Systems Shinee Wax. Cleaned the glass with Crystal glass cleaner.

2 hours later.










Made lunch the headed off to work  Still need to do a summer detail on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

Had a few lunchtimes to myself at home this week so managed to get another panel on the car corrected and sealed up. This time it was the turn of the roof!

Gotta say, this was a real pain to do! I'm still learning the paint on this car and my new DA but this is also my first estate so the roof is massive! I discovered that the central area of the roof really doesn't have much structure under it at all and so it keeps flexing under the weight of the DA. This made the DA constantly want to skip and made it hard to get a consistent draw across the paint. I ended up having to actually very slightly lift the DA over that area to keep the roof from flexing, which was seriously tiring with the DA at shoulder height!

Still, I got it done and it looks much better, plus it got the Lustrous treatment which gives it a nice darkened tone and good protection. There were some deeper marks which I think were caused by cats maybe. I didn't get these fully removed as I'd have needed to get more agressive with them but they are much better so I'm not too worried. At the end of the day I love the process of detailing but I use my car and it doesn't need to be 100% perfect, just as good as it can be within the bounds of what life allows me time for!


----------



## malvern_man

sharrkey said:


> Ain’t getting much done since getting Covid, but got a chance to ceramic coat my Father Days present from son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There’s just something about Oem Carbon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Hi,

Any chance you could let me know where you got this from please, I've just bought a brand new X5 40i M Sport with a carbon interior. This would look amazing when I opened the filler cap flap.


----------



## sharrkey

malvern_man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance you could let me know where you got this from please, I've just bought a brand new X5 40i M Sport with a carbon interior. This would look amazing when I opened the filler cap flap.


Here you go Genuine BMW M Performance Fuel Filler Cap Cover Carbon 16112472988 RRP £86.23 | eBay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PaulAT

Managed a rinseless wash using some Adams last night. I couldn’t be bothered lugging all the gear out with a fractured metartarsal!

The car hasn’t been cleaned in a while and had a thick layer of dust. The panels were pre-sprayed with a 16:1 mix before being wiped over.

To negate any water marks I went over the car with KC FSE.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man

sharrkey said:


> Here you go Genuine BMW M Performance Fuel Filler Cap Cover Carbon 16112472988 RRP £86.23 | eBay
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the link.


----------



## malvern_man

Not detailed by me but by Staffordshire Car Care.

I've just been to pick up my new car from SCC after having it PPF'd and ceramic coated.


----------



## pt1

The Qashqai got a clean up today, its been a while so was pretty grotty









The body got a coating of dodo apple ifoam

















The alloys+tyres had a coating of m&k citrus too, the foam did ok but didnt budge the more ingrained dirt on the paint








Looking better after a PW rinse, 
Had a look through my shampoos and decided to go with wax planet lava, really is a top shampoo








After PW rinsing i went round the car with dodo juice future armour, using it as a drying aid/sealant. Really easy to use and left a lovely finish on the nissan 














after getting the car clean i Noticed a new car park battle scar...








I just tackled this by hand using menzerna 2200,a bit of touch up paint and you shouldn't be able to notice it








Gave the glass a good clean then topped up the gtechniq g5, its my favourite non ceramic glass coating, easy to use and lasts ages. The alloys got a coating of TW sealant hydrophobic seal wax, tyres dressed with perl


----------



## olliewills

Had some time to myself during lunch the last couple of days so got a few niggly jobs done on the car...

Windscreen wiper arms and cowling cleaning and sealed with WoWo's Crystal Sealant
Antenna and mount cleaned and sealed with WWCS
Cleaned, metal polished and sealed with WWCS the roof rails
Stripped, cleaned and sealed with WWCS the glass and plastics of the wing mirrors. Didn't seal the skullcaps as these will be getting corrected in the near future and then sealed with Lustrous Plus like the majority of the car
No pictures unfortunately as I was too focussed on getting as many little jobs done as I could.


----------



## olliewills

Got a wedding to go to tomorrow so wanted to tidy up the car a little. Still have water restrictions unfortunatey so was somewhat limited in what I could do. I gave the car a HDD RoadRage prewash, PW'd down and DI rinsed at the local jetwash which got it looking basically clean and showed up the best of the fact that I recently corrected and put Lustrous on the bonnet and roof. I washed the wheels at home with a bucket of ONR and dressed the tyres with PERL. Vacuumed and dusted the interior. Would like to try and clean the glass as a final touch but not sure I'll get time...


----------



## pt1

Managed to get a wee wash in before
The Car was dirty, it seems to have rained for weeks








Usual wash process 
Then just as i finished, the heavens opened








Managed to get it dried off,ready for the next shower to hit


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Managed to get a wee wash in before
> The Car was dirty, it seems to have rained for weeks
> View attachment 80049
> 
> Usual wash process
> Then just as i finished, the heavens opened
> View attachment 80050
> 
> Managed to get it dried off,ready for the next shower to hit
> View attachment 80051


How you finding Lustrous bud? Resisting the temptation to top 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> How you finding Lustrous bud? Resisting the temptation to top
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Its going ok,early days. Doesn't add much to the finish of the paint but Seems to be good at repelling dirt/contamination. 
Still no topping! Im doing well 😄


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Its going ok,early days. Doesn't add much to the finish of the paint but Seems to be good at repelling dirt/contamination.
> Still no topping! Im doing well


I’ve found P&S Dream Maker gives that little extra Gloss wow, short lived but doesn’t seem to effect Lustrous’s excellent qualities 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> I’ve found P&S Dream Maker gives that little extra Gloss wow, short lived but doesn’t seem to effect Lustrous’s excellent qualities
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Cool, might get some 👍🏻


----------



## olliewills

pt1 said:


> Its going ok,early days. Doesn't add much to the finish of the paint but Seems to be good at repelling dirt/contamination.
> Still no topping! Im doing well 😄


I guess when a car has paint as well-kept as your does, and on a black car, there's only so much more Lustrous could do! 

I quite liked the very slight darkening effect Lustrous gives, albeit my car is not at the level of yours (yet!). It gave the red of my car a little more interest and maybe made the metallic flake contrast a bit more. It's not night and day or anything, but it's there!


----------



## olliewills

olliewills said:


> Got a wedding to go to tomorrow so wanted to tidy up the car a little. Still have water restrictions unfortunatey so was somewhat limited in what I could do. I gave the car a HDD RoadRage prewash, PW'd down and DI rinsed at the local jetwash which got it looking basically clean and showed up the best of the fact that I recently corrected and put Lustrous on the bonnet and roof. I washed the wheels at home with a bucket of ONR and dressed the tyres with PERL. Vacuumed and dusted the interior. Would like to try and clean the glass as a final touch but not sure I'll get time...


Well I didn't get the glass cleaned in the end but that still didn't stop people at the wedding commenting on three separate occasions how nice the car looked. 😁 One person was kind enough to say it looked like it was brand new and had just been driven to the wedding straight from the dealership. I didn't point out that if that were the case, it would probably look much worse after a dealship wash! Still, just goes to show what a good prewash, clean wheels and dressed tyres can do! I suppose I was also helped by the fact that French countryside cars don't exactly see a lot of love in most cases... Still, I'm surprised more people didn't at least pass their cars through the local jetwash or automatic scratch machine. I always took it as a given that if you're going to go to a wedding and drive convoy through town, you wear a shirt and you wash your car. 🤷‍♂️ I'm obviously just a snob!


----------



## Lexus-is250

Cleaned the wheels and ONR wash earlier.






























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

pt1 said:


> Nice work fella, enjoyed it 👍🏻


Thanks for the feedback 

I’ll definitely be doing more ASMR videos in the future


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got to give both cars a good clean , Covid knocks the heck outta you!! 
Must have used about 1/2 bottle of korrosol on mine, lit up like a Christmas tree it’s been than long since a good decon. 










Put some NV Jet on wife’s bonnet to try out again, getting polished and coated soon anyway 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills

Took the Swift to the jetwash today to give it the best clean I could with there still being water restrictions. It's been a while since I had chance to wash it last so it was pretty minging...

Covered the entire car with korrosol and the car went from white to red in record time. The person who drove into the bay after me will probably think a crime has been committed! I rinsed that off then sprayed it with RoadRage and BHAF from pump sprayers. Again another rinse and it was looking much better. I used surfex, BHAW and some brushes on the wheels but couldn't get into the rims in a useful way so will try and do that one evening. It had a final rinse with DI water (love French jetwash bays!). Anyway, it's better than it was. No before pictures unfortunately as I didn't have much time and wasn't really thinking about it. 

I've got some time off in August so I'll try and give it a proper wash then, restrictions permitting!























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

sharrkey said:


> Finally got to give both cars a good clean , Covid knocks the heck outta you!!
> Must have used about 1/2 bottle of korrosol on mine, lit up like a Christmas tree it’s been than long since a good decon.
> 
> Put some NV Jet on wife’s bonnet to try out again, getting polished and coated soon anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Still looking great - nothing to hide being in direct sunlight!!!


----------



## atbalfour

Busy July for me.. today I completed a 1 step 'enhancement' on a 2021 Range Rover Sport which I previously corrected and coated last year. The owner frequents the local hand wash so was in a pretty sorry state when it arrived.

Thankfully RR paint is a dream to correct - S20 and Scholl's Neo Honey Spider pads were leaving the tiniest bit of marring under intense light so had to swap out for S30 which did the job nicely - roughly 85 percent correction so not too shabby for a one day, one-step.

Tried the Rupes DA 'Fine' Finishing polish and was a little underwhelmed... reasonable cut, but the finish was significantly more hazy than S20 (despite various technique tweaks) and so much for a dreamy wipe of....!! Will persist with it to see if I can get better results, but trying to find something that betters the likes of Scholl S20-S40 is extremely tricky.


----------



## OldskoolRS

A (careful) wash, wheel seal and I polished some scratches out of my windscreen (with some powder and felt pads I bought to do our granite worktops with!). Car has done it's first long trip, so 600 miles after my 'new car' clean, one stage polish and sealant applied last week it just needed a 'quick wash'. Of course it was 4 hours later I finished. 

Wheels cleaned with Bilberry, then I gave them a coat of 476S:










Chrome number plate surround fitted to help sort out a very wonky dealer fitted number plate using their wonky screw holes...










Not a bad shine for a light silver/blue colour:










Screen came out well, though I might have another go at the scratches, which I can still slightly see, but don't photograph very well (looks perfect in this one):










I might even drive it tomorrow.


----------



## Christian6984

Was done last week so a bit slow to update, Golf in need of some refreshing. Inside Filthy, outside dirty and full of cobwebs and leaves and green window seals. Will give a summarised process as spend a good few hours on it. 

Interior.... 
Metro Vac to blow dust from areas
Hoover (this also did under bonnet on leaves)
Wipe down plastics with ONR
Autosmart Glass Cleaner.

Exterior....
Autosmart Ultra Mousse (Wanted a good long dwell for the grime such as window seal's etc, Was a super hot day and was working in the late afternoon/evening shade round side of house) Pleased to say the new K7 seemed to Foam it up like shaving foam, probably not a fan with my dad who had cleaned the windows earlier in the day but its his car so can't have it all and I did rinse and dry the Window afterwards.
Noodle mitt with Adams Blue
Surfex on the tyres and rubber seals etc
Dried with BSD as a drying aid
Trim and tyres with AS finish.

Headlights also were faded again so quick buff with a polishing pad and Scholl S3 will do as a short term solution.







Direct hoses rubber replacement hose and a MTM SGS 35 Short Trigger QR gun are on the way.


----------



## PaulAT

Just an ONR wash and then quick spritz after with IW RDS.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick wash with mystic bubble, topped up with GT sigma v2 and glaco tyre dressing, happy with the tyre dressing but mixed feeling about the sigma, it's not bad but feel it won't give more than a couple of weeks of protection


----------



## pt1

Quick wash earlier today,used gt snow foam followed by am details shampoo, car blown dry then gave the tyres a top up with perl


----------



## olliewills

Had to have another crack at the bonnet today after correcting it and applying Lustrous a couple of weeks ago... At the time we had really high temps here in France and I ended up with a lot of high spots that i couldn't undo. Thankfully the ever-helpful Russ (@Reflectology) was on hand to provide advice. I ended up cutting the original Lustrous off, giving the panel another slight tidy up and then putting down a new coat of Lustrous. Thankfully this time with lower air temps, working in smaller sections and with a sprtiz of water on the final buff, I managed to get a lovely finish.

One before pic attached of the bonnet with high spots (very hard to see but you can tell that the bonnet isn't a flat colour shade and has some mild swirlyness to it... and then some photos of after!


----------



## Christian6984

Had a day cleaning the Seat today, rather strange one as I'd noticed in recent weeks after washes the paint seemed to have water spots, Always washed in the shade and dried properly so no real reason I can see why so much of the car has them. You cant see them under normal conditions daylight conditions but I noticed it after a wash and dry and then as the dew comes in into the evening, you could see the roof and bonnet had outlines of them. Also the roof and the bonnet showed more poor beading in comparison to the side panels. Determined to give it a good chance without polishing todays process seems to have sorted it, or its mostly gone.

Wheels - Surfex, BH AF, GT Decon Shampoo, Atom Mac on the discs
Pre Washed with BH AF
Rinse
Foamed with Labocosmetica Purifica, left to dwell for a few mins and rinsed
Washed with Adams Blue, Rinse
While wet hit with Energo at 1:5 and rinsed
dried.

I did buy some, SC Mist in case the Labo products had any deterioration on the LSP, but genuinely the Lustrous Plus was beading like when I applied it even on the roof and bonnet which seemed to be the worst effected panels so its still had no toppers. Maybe slightly clogged or the minor water spots holding it back??

All windows except windscreen polished and AM Rain Applied. Windscreen had a greasy film and tried out the Soft 99 Glaco Compound, amazed, cant believe something applied by hand can out do what would normally be a pad, polisher and compound.

Trim and Tyres - KC PSS


----------



## pt1

With the car coated in pollen and dust it was time for a wash, last night. The lustrous does seem to clog up but after a wash, it comes back to life.... 








Gave the engine bay a tidy too..


----------



## atbalfour

That's the time of the year for you. Intermittent rain or dew sits on cars that aren't driven much, attract dust then the sun comes out and bakes the panel leaving dust spots behind. The beading will always be somewhat affected by this. I've found this summer to be one of the worst in terms of dust in the air and rain.. all cars absolutely caked in it and the hay-fever going mad. 

Even the slightest bit of Purifica added to the wash bucket, or a post wash wipe down with Fse removes these dust spots with ease and without any LSP degradation. Lustrous has ridiculous chemical resistance right up and down the pH scale. 




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

The gloss black door pillars on my 308 were looking a bit worse for wear so decided to polish them up with the DA, some Scholl S40 and a finishing pad. Two photos of how they looked to begin with, a reflection shot after the correction and a photo to try and show the correction instead of the reflection. My phone camera really struggled to focus on the plastic after correction so I had to manually change the settings to get the photo. Strangely that last photo actually makes it look like there are slill lots of swirl present and the plastic looks really washed out, but when you look at the plastic in direct sun you don't seen any marring and it's a deep black....

I finsihed up by coating them in Lustrous Plus.


----------



## GSVHammer

Maintenance wash on the Sportage. Hasn’t been washed for 3 weeks.










Had to make three 100 mile round trips to the hospital last week with the father in law, hence dirtier than normal.











Normal maintenance wash as my other posts. Topped up with TAC Systems Shinee Wax.










Holidays in a couple of weeks so hopefully get time to do a full detail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

I wanted to try out P&S dream maker so carried out a ONR wash,the product is easy to use, it just melts into the paint, very similar to beadmaker but a bit more oily i thought.
Simply spray, wipe then buff
















It certainly adds to the finish, looks to have a nice jetting effect on the paint. I think it only lasts a week or two so ideal for those who enjoy using a topper after a wash.
Does it add much extra in terms of finish over done & dusted,pinnacle crystal mist, shinee wax, gyeon ceramic qd,m&k wax+, beadmaker etc, erm.. Hard to say, i find them all pretty similar, all make your car look great!


----------



## Paintmaster1982

With my back issues, i only managed one wheel and arch first thing this morning before my back gave in. Plus the heat isn't ideal. 

Wheel off, citrus pre wash on the tyre, good wash, korrosol, tar remover, clayed, polished and waxed. Tyre dressed with megs tyre gel.

Just citrus pre washed the arch, snow foamed and agitated then rinced. 

Did one the other day, just the back two to do now. Then when the weather cools off ill attempt the paint. It's a black car so it's simply far too hot to wash it.


----------



## olliewills

Spent the best part of an hour at the local jetwash this weekend washing the Suzuki. This time I took a bucket and 2x5L bottles of wash solution so I could do the wheels properly.


applied AutoWheel to all the wheels
scrubbed the tyres with a 1:3 surfex solution
emptied the wash solution into the bucket and went round each wheel with the various brushes
gave the wheels and arches a deep rinse with one jetwash token
applied korrosol to the lower areas all around and gave it a minute to dwell
applied roadrage via pump sprayer to all the lower areas and a couple of minutes to dwell
applied autofoam via pump sprayer all over and left to dwell
rinsed the car with another token
spot treated some stubborn areas with ONR in a spray bottle and a soft cloth
jetwash DI rinse
dried and cleaned the glass with carpro clarify
dried the tyres and dressed with neat PERL

It's hardly the king of clean but it's enough to stop it from getting away from me!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Waited to 20:30 when it had cooled down a bit. Car only dirty with the rain we had last night.
ONR wash. Chemical Guys Speedwipe QD. Glass cleaned. Took around 40 minutes. Got to love ONR on these summer nights.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Weekly wash of the Macan, just to knock off the dust and pollen, and top up the tyre dressing - nothing to see here


----------



## pt1

The car had a layer of dust... then it rained last night, Looked awful on black so Another ONR wash was order! Lovely summers evening too, so perfect detailing weather. I also wanted to see if p&s dream maker had impacted on siramik lustrous's hydrophobics, so started with a PW.. To my surprise there wasnt any real difference, still beading up nicely. I followed the pw with a onr wash using dream maker again as a drying aid
















Was starting to get dark when i finished but managed to get a couple of pics. Im liking this dream maker so far, easy to use, leaves a nice wet look and doesn't look to have a impact on the base lsp


----------



## Itstony

That is the best time of the day to take a photo of a car, later the better. Especially after any cleaning, polishing, even QD'ing and dark colours. They alway look great!


----------



## OldskoolRS

Hotest day for a long time where I live (36 degrees at one point according to my car dashboard when I checked at 5pm). I waited for the sun to drop behind our house, then had a play about with a little Ford Ka I bought this weekend. It's meant to be a runabout so that our main car doesn't get dented or scratched at the supermarket, etc, but I still want to make it mine and get it all cleaned up as best I can.

Perfect weather for giving the front seats a clean with a bit of AG interior shampoo, they came up well considering it's 13 years old and the warm weather is helping them dry quickly too. Might do the back seat tomorrow evening. Certainly far too hot to do anything else during the day as no shade on my drive as it faces South East, though the front of the house gets shade from about 7pm onwards.


----------



## sharrkey

Just back from holiday and had to give the beast a wash, damn it’s never been so dirty. 































































Was a early morning wash before full sun, finally got cleaned and dried then it rained ffs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey

Some Dream Maker + Shaded area = insane Gloss 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Nice to have you back sharrkey, wondered where you were ha.the m2 is looking good... Dream maker is the way forward, i have had a few comments since using it.."car's looking shiny lad"😀


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Nice to have you back sharrkey, wondered where you were ha.the m2 is looking good... Dream maker is the way forward, i have had a few comments since using it.."car's looking shiny lad"


Cringing at dirty dusty cars in Mexico, could make a killing out there detailing lol
Yeh it’s short lived but a lovely Lsp to add an little extra wow  
I just can’t seem to catch the fantastic gloss shots that you can, need to up my game 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Cringing at dirty dusty cars in Mexico, could make a killing out there detailing lol
> Yeh it’s short lived but a lovely Lsp to add an little extra wow
> I just can’t seem to catch the fantastic gloss shots that you can, need to up my game
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I tend to take my pics on a evening,after i detail,try then 👍🏻


----------



## pt1

Another wash! Think its 3 this week. went for a walk around a local park, on returning to the car to my surprise a herd of cows were all licking the car 😒 they must like the smell of dream maker!.. anyway, eventually the herd decided to move on, the car was in a right state,luckily no damage was inflicted.
Usual wash process, gloss restored....


----------



## sharrkey

Wife’s car got a good decon and wash today then polished the bonnet with Scholl S20+S40, then coated with Gyeon MOHs Evo, what a lovely coating to work with 

























































Audi defo has a flatter clearer paint finish than the M, wish I could have captured the flake pop after S40 even the wife came out and mentioned how good it looked and she’s never happy lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paintmaster1982

pt1 said:


> Another wash! Think its 3 this week. went for a walk around a local park, on returning to the car to my surprise a herd of cows were all licking the car 😒 they must like the smell of dream maker!.. anyway, eventually the herd decided to move on, the car was in a right state,luckily no damage was inflicted.
> Usual wash process, gloss restored....
> View attachment 80454


You took it to a "calf wash" 😂😂

I'll get me coat 😳


----------



## olliewills

Had a bit of time today so managed to give the 308 it's turn at the local jetwash. Same process as for the Swift...

applied AutoWheel to all the wheels
scrubbed the tyres with a 1:3 surfex solution
emptied the wash solution into the bucket and went round each wheel with the various brushes
gave the wheels and arches a deep rinse with one jetwash token
applied korrosol to the lower areas all around and gave it a minute to dwell
applied roadrage via pump sprayer to all the lower areas and a couple of minutes to dwell
applied autofoam via pump sprayer all over and left to dwell
rinsed the car with another token
spot treated some stubborn areas with ONR in a spray bottle and a soft cloth
jetwash DI rinse
dried and cleaned the glass with carpro clarify
dried the tyres and dressed with neat PERL
I tend not to often need AutoWheel on the 308 as the wheels are well-coated and a simple shampoo wash is normally enough. They haven't seen a proper wash since i recoated them some weeks back however so I figured it was a good time. I'm getting quicker at this routine now which is something, even if I would still prefer to be doing it at home.

I'm still hoping to complete a full correction on the 308 this summer but I'm at a point where I'd need a nano polisher to get into all the small and concave panels but everywhere I look they seem to be out of stock...


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> I tend to take my pics on a evening,after i detail,try then


Any better lol





















If not I’ll just blame this old iPhone X lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

You are both giving me black car envy 😅😅.


----------



## sharrkey

Rappy said:


> You are both giving me black car envy .


Don’t feel bad it’s only short lived for about 30 mins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy

sharrkey said:


> Don’t feel bad it’s only short lived for about 30 mins
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I feel your pain.

Really, really impressed with both yours & PT1's Black Beauties 👍👍. Both look stunning!


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Any better lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not I’ll just blame this old iPhone X lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gloss fest👌🏻


----------



## BrummyPete

Certainly not a detail with my ongoing sciatica issues, quick wash to get the dust and bug splatter off, trusty tac systems mystic bubble to the rescue on the paintwork and a low dilution of surfex on the wheels and tyres, also get to show off my new upgraded merc badge which i think lifts the front end a little


----------



## sharrkey

Back to the M today to polish the front bumper (excuse the poor taping I’m a weekend warrior ) 
Same combo as the wife’s scholl S20+ S40, came up really really well as it’s the only panel I’d not polished from new and lustrous was doing a great job on its own. 
Followed up with Gyeon MOHs Evo coating, easy on easy off 

































































2 cars and now no washing for 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RT1994

sharrkey said:


> Back to the M today to polish the front bumper (excuse the poor taping I’m a weekend warrior )
> Same combo as the wife’s scholl S20+ S40, came up really really well as it’s the only panel I’d not polished from new and lustrous was doing a great job on its own.
> Followed up with Gyeon MOHs Evo coating, easy on easy off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 cars and now no washing for 2 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice, looks like you’ve done a decent job. Paint looks mint!

Can I ask, I’m also about to do MOHS Evo (when I get a spare 2 days to get it all done). How have you found it? I keep reading about needing to do a full degreasing wash after polishing. I’m fully aware of why you would but I’m just not familiar with this and seems a little overkill.

I’ve always just thoroughly panel wiped before a coating but this says different. Did you do this for yours?


----------



## sharrkey

RT1994 said:


> Very nice, looks like you’ve done a decent job. Paint looks mint!
> 
> Can I ask, I’m also about to do MOHS Evo (when I get a spare 2 days to get it all done). How have you found it? I keep reading about needing to do a full degreasing wash after polishing. I’m fully aware of why you would but I’m just not familiar with this and seems a little overkill.
> 
> I’ve always just thoroughly panel wiped before a coating but this says different. Did you do this for yours?


A good member on here recommended feynlab rinse-less wash to use after polishing and it works fantastic at cleaning the polishing oil off the paint, then a final wipe with panel wipe and then good to coat

MOHs evo is a dream to use, don’t be miserable on coating block plenty of initial product on 1st to lay a good thick coating (then top block as normal for additional panels) coating sweats(bubbling) when it’s ready to remove, removal is just as easy, 1 mf to level & 2nd to buff and catch any missed product 

Btw this is the beading from MOHs evo 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RT1994

sharrkey said:


> A good member on here recommended feynlab rinse-less wash to use after polishing and it works fantastic at cleaning the polishing oil off the paint, then a final wipe with panel wipe and then good to coat
> 
> MOHs evo is a dream to use, don’t be miserable on coating block plenty of initial product on 1st to lay a good thick coating (then top block as normal for additional panels) coating sweats(bubbling) when it’s ready to remove, removal is just as easy, 1 mf to level & 2nd to buff and catch any missed product
> 
> Btw this is the beading from MOHs evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beading looks unreal, thanks very much! Appreciate it.


----------



## The Cueball

1 hour, 3 cars, same products (polar range)…





























Barra bing, Barra boom…. I’m done.

:thumb:


----------



## PaulAT

It’s been two or three weeks since I last did it so I gave my car an ONR wash last night; it’s not been driven much since the last one. Topped with KC FSE.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

And just got round to doing the OHs too.

Infinity wax citrus pre-wash applied then pressure washed off. ONR wash and then a going over with Gyeon Ceramic Detailer and CarChem Tyre and Trim.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

My brother let me borrow his car while mine was in for an EGR recall


----------



## malvern_man

I only did the wheels today, doing a full car plus wheels in one day is getting to much for me now so I'll do the rest of the car tomorrow. 

I used Autobrite Citrus apc as a pre wash at 20:1 in an IK spray bottle and Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo in an IK pump foamer. Sprayed the wheels/tyres with apc and cleaned the tyres with a stiff brush then rinsed off. Sprayed with apc again and foamed over the top and agitated with an ultra soft detailing brush, wheel woolies and a Garage Therapy wheel mitt then rinsed off. The wheels were Gyeon ceramic coated a few weeks ago so the foam tended to slide down the wheel but it wasn't really a problem. I finished off the wheels with Gyeon Wet Coat and dried them with my BigBoi BlowR Mini +. 

This was the first wash I'd given the wheels as my car is brand new.


----------



## sharrkey

Decided to polish the rear window and apply Gyeon Quick View that’s been lying in my box for a while. 
I can’t wash the front of the car cause MOHs evo is still curing from last week, but cleaned the rear whist doing the glass and slapped some Dreammaker on the boot lid lol
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

malvern_man said:


> I only did the wheels today, doing a full car plus wheels in one day is getting to much for me now so I'll do the rest of the car tomorrow.
> 
> I used Autobrite Citrus apc as a pre wash at 20:1 in an IK spray bottle and Garage Therapy One Wheel Shampoo in an IK pump foamer. Sprayed the wheels/tyres with apc and cleaned the tyres with a stiff brush then rinsed off. Sprayed with apc again and foamed over the top and agitated with an ultra soft detailing brush, wheel woolies and a Garage Therapy wheel mitt then rinsed off. The wheels were Gyeon ceramic coated a few weeks ago so the foam tended to slide down the wheel but it wasn't really a problem. I finished off the wheels with Gyeon Wet Coat and dried them with my BigBoi BlowR Mini +.
> 
> This was the first wash I'd given the wheels as my car is brand new.


Nice work,look even better if you dress the tyres 😀👍🏻


----------



## pt1

The car was just dusty and taking into account the midday heat, i decided on a ONR wash this afternoon.following up with p&s dream maker, tyres topped with tac systems tyre dressing.i found a 8cm fine scratch on the near side rear door😡 no idea where it happened but luckily it came right out with some menzerna 2200
















The paint was popping in the sun. dream maker gives that just waxed look which gave me a idea.... out came some zymol concours. Could i see a difference between some £180 wax and a £12 topper? 








Applied with my palms, old school,melts into your hands then spreads like oil over the paint, left it 20 seconds or so then it buffed off really nicely
















I only applied it to the back wing, could i see any real difference to the dream maker on the door, na not really, maybe a very slight darkening effect , hard to tell on black 😄


----------



## Christian6984

BrummyPete said:


> Certainly not a detail with my ongoing sciatica issues, quick wash to get the dust and bug splatter off, trusty tac systems mystic bubble to the rescue on the paintwork and a low dilution of surfex on the wheels and tyres, also get to show off my new upgraded merc badge which i think lifts the front end a little


Car looks good, Certainly empathise with the Sciatica. I started with a bad back few months back, seemed to get better in a few weeks but this shooting pain or stiffness toward the hip or back of leg isn't nice and remains around 4 odd months later, its getting less painful or more manageable although its there it doesn't hinder me too much now but a month or two back washing was sporadic and about all I could do and I knew about it for a day or two. My job thankfully keeps me active for a good portion of the day, plenty of walking and avoid sitting about too much was the doctors advice and I noticed once I got moving after getting up, the whole work day would give me little bother and then sitting about in the evening too much doesn't help. Hope it either goes or eases soon for you


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> The car was just dusty and taking into account the midday heat, i decided on a ONR wash this afternoon.following up with p&s dream maker, tyres topped with tac systems tyre dressing.i found a 8cm fine scratch on the near side rear door no idea where it happened but luckily it came right out with some menzerna 2200
> View attachment 80611
> 
> View attachment 80610
> 
> The paint was popping in the sun. dream maker gives that just waxed look which gave me a idea.... out came some zymol concours. Could i see a difference between some £180 wax and a £12 topper?
> View attachment 80612
> 
> Applied with my palms, old school,melts into your hands then spreads like oil over the paint, left it 20 seconds or so then it buffed off really nicely
> View attachment 80614
> 
> View attachment 80613
> 
> I only applied it to the back wing, could i see any real difference to the dream maker on the door, na not really, maybe a very slight darkening effect , hard to tell on black


Gloss fest

If your looking a new tyre protect try Tw GRAPHENE ACRYLIC TYRE SHINE SPRAY COATING (copy paste as it’s a mouthful lol)
This stuff just lasts,lasts & continues to be effective months on even after constantly washing, with next to No browning 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Gloss fest
> 
> If your looking a new tyre protect try Tw GRAPHENE ACRYLIC TYRE SHINE SPRAY COATING (copy paste as it’s a mouthful lol)
> This stuff just lasts,lasts & continues to be effective months on even after constantly washing, with next to No browning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You keep costing me money, stop showing me new things 😄


----------



## Christian6984

Few jobs from last few weeks, During a recent wash I'd used TW Dry and Shine for some top up protection, seemed to amplify the haze of the headlights which were getting due for some attention due to fading or oxidising. After a ONR wash and some baking hot weather I decided to sort them out. 

Taped up and soaked a selection of Starcke 991A Wet and Dry. 
With ONR in a bottle, sanded some spots with 800 grit but mostly, 1000, 1500, 2000 and 3000.
Compounded with a firm pad and the CC nano polisher and Scholl S3
IPA Wipe down and Sealed with Dlux as most durable thing I had about, I know it wont stop it but hopefully prevent a reoccurrence for a while













The next was the Van, long overdue and a bit flat. Like the fiesta I have a lack of any before photo's as was a decision during a week off with hit and miss weather it was my best opportunity even if I'd have to work like mad and compromise in a few areas before sundown. My Dad had told me not to bother with it but its probably the longest to have seen any attention.

from memory....
SF with GT Decon
Rinse
Wash with the Decon Shampoo
Rinse
Autosmart Tardis
Fallout - GT Iron oxide, first time using and although it was warm out it does cling being gel like well but the reaction doesn't seem as fast as a more traditional fallout remover. It also isn't great to get easy coverage so applied to a mitt and wiped onto the panels to try and get good coverage. Having loved other GT products it seemed a lot more laboured than my AF Fallout Remover.
Clay mitt with ONR and a Dry down
Whizzed around with Uno Protect to boost the gloss and finished with Soft 99 Speed and barrier after buffing, very slick but its beading doesn't seem as sharp as fusso but I didn't have time for that with fading light.
Tyres and trim will have to wait for the next wash.










Arona had recently been snowfoamed with AF and washed with Labocosmetica Purifica rather than usual adams blue, beading of the Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray is still going well 6-7 months in and thought Id be topping it with SC Mist or similar by now so very impressed, dust on the roof and bonnet in a few days time seem to quickly hide the sharp beading but after a wash its as strong as ever.


----------



## malvern_man

pt1 said:


> Nice work,look even better if you dress the tyres 😀👍🏻


I'm going to dress the tyres after I've done the rest of the car, I didn't think there was much point in doing them today as they'll get just get snow foamed when I finish off the paintwork.


----------



## malvern_man

I did the bodywork today ( I'll dress the tyres tomorrow )

Gyeon Foam with 30ml of Gyeon apc mixed in through my MJJC Pro V2 foam cannon.

Contact wash was with Gyeon Bathe Essence, I added 20ml to my other foam cannon and used it as a snow foam to give some extra lubrication, I did a couple of panels at a time.

Dried using an Autobrite twisted loop Ultimate drying towel and finished off with my BigBoi BlowR Mini+ 

I then went round it with Soft99 Fukupika Spray Advance Strong Type.

This was the first wash I'd given the car as it is brand new, it has been Gyeon PPF'd and ceramic coated.


----------



## sharrkey

Can’t wash the car so alloys done tonight and tyres topped with Tw graphene coating, honestly can’t remember how long ago I done these but must be easily 6-8 weeks maybe more 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

After a number of ONR washes and a bird bomb attack 








The motor was in need of a more thorough clean
The wheels got a full decon wash and iron fall out treatment, brought the ceramic coating back to life

























Even gave the back box a tidy up








The rest of the car was hit with WP 8 below then AM details shampoo








Interior was hoovered,interior trim cleaned n dressed


----------



## olliewills

Gave the 308 a clean up today as it was starting to need it! Still under water restrictions here in France so it was back to the local jetwash with bottles and bucket in tow!

Tyres were scrubbed with a 3:1 mix of BH Surfex. Wheels had a light coat of BH AutoWheel, followed by BH AutoWash and all the brushes. After a pressure was rinse of the wheels, each one had a few sprays of BH Atom-Mac to help reduce corrosion build-up. Body got HDD RoadRage via pump sprayer to the lower panels and then BH AutoFoam everywhere else. Glass was dried and cleaned with CarPro Clarify and tyres were dressed with CarPro PERL.

The interior had a clear out and good hoovering/dusting once back on the drive.


----------



## malvern_man

I gave the engine bay a quick going over today, not a detail clean as such but more of a dusting and a clean.


----------



## macca666

Must have been a day for engine bays did mine as well along with a coat of infinity wax lite on the exposed carbon on the bonnet. First pic has the left side coated but not the right....


----------



## Mekerz

Beautiful car @macca666 - would love a Quad some day, just not sure I can let my heart rule my head.


----------



## BrummyPete

Christian6984 said:


> Car looks good, Certainly empathise with the Sciatica. I started with a bad back few months back, seemed to get better in a few weeks but this shooting pain or stiffness toward the hip or back of leg isn't nice and remains around 4 odd months later, its getting less painful or more manageable although its there it doesn't hinder me too much now but a month or two back washing was sporadic and about all I could do and I knew about it for a day or two. My job thankfully keeps me active for a good portion of the day, plenty of walking and avoid sitting about too much was the doctors advice and I noticed once I got moving after getting up, the whole work day would give me little bother and then sitting about in the evening too much doesn't help. Hope it either goes or eases soon for you


Mines been on and off for over 8 years, more on than off to be fair, used to visit a chiro, but now gone private physio, only been twice so far, have another 8 sessions to go, early doors but seem to notice my movement is a lot better, mines also reversed itself so now in pain when standing or walking, not great when im on my feet for 12 hours at work


----------



## macca666

Mekerz said:


> Beautiful car @macca666 - would love a Quad some day, just not sure I can let my heart rule my head.


Do it  I traded up from my Ti and I loved it but I've no regrets at all....


----------



## S3rv3d

Finally got around to ceramic coating, Mohs Evo and Gyeon Trim.

Started polishing it a few panels at a time a little while ago around April/May. Wasn’t planning on leaving it so long but haven’t had the chance.

Last few days I’ve done a wash and decon. Repolished a few panels with Essence, mainly the black panels. MOHs was done yesterday except the roof as it was getting dark and was difficult to see, bouncing the hand held light wasn’t enough.

Wet sanded some areas on the 2 rear doors, had magnets on which caused some hazing in the clear. Tried polishing it originally after I noticed it, and it seemed to disappear, the next day it came back which is why I tried wet sanding. Seems to have gone now, fingers crossed

Not sure how far MOHs Evo should go but I got one coat from a 50ml bottle with about 20ml remaining which I was going to use on the wheels. Quite liked the application nice that it’s on and off. Didn’t always get the “sweating” effect for removal. It seemed like this happened when there was lots of product applied. Don’t think I could’ve used much more having only 20ml left.

Took the mudflaps off the clean and coat underneath where they sit and clean them properly, they need to go back on.

Neighbour setup his car port which he used for when he done a coating. Nice to have a neighbour who knows.


----------



## olliewills

Not much to show but gave the two passenger side doors a full decon and touched in some some chips today. Hoping I get some time to correct them tomorrow and get them covered in Lustrous Plus. After that it'll be on to the other side... I'm getting there slowly!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

Gave the old couple over the roads Mégane a little loving. Came up alright for a Y reg.


----------



## olliewills

Didn't get round to correcting my passenger doors but the council were nice enough to come by and paint my car with grass while they cut the swales in front of our house....


----------



## macca666

Another bit of Alfa spam gave the Quad a coat of Angelwax Waxstock 22 wax last night.


----------



## Itstony

A regular interior clean of floor mats using the Flex vacuum.
Wipe down of interior seats, dash and plastic trim and console with Gtech Tri Clean. Will go over seats with Gtech L1 tomoz.

Wipe down of all exterior panels with M&K Wax+ top up on Bavaria two comp sealant applied several months back, working very well on just a stock white finish.
Glass Gtech perfect glass.
Tyre dressing Gtech T2.































Tools/products used for the job.


----------



## olliewills

Had a little time today and managed to correct the passenger side doors on the 308 after prepping them a couple of days ago. Usual combo of Scholl S17 and S40, followed up by Lustrous Plus. I had to do the scooped top channels of the doors by hand as I couldn't get a 3inch pad in there and I still haven't got myself a nano polisher. It's not a totally perfect job as a result but I'm lucky that the paint is already in pretty good condition anyway, so every little helps! If I eventually get a nano polisher maybe I'll go back over those channels...


----------



## Pattapuf

Leaving for holidays.


----------



## Andyblue

Did a quick polish and seal on father in laws new car to him.
Came up well and the TW sealant very easy to use.


----------



## pt1

New car arrived, its bmw 1 series m sport in skyscraper grey,the good old Qashqai is no more!! Colour kinda reminds me of moonstone blue worn by many a cossie back in the day. First job was to give it wash and see what what was hiding under the layer of dust
Alloys and arches hit with m&k citrus, GT wheel shampoo then alloys sealed with siramik sc mist, tyres dressed with GT tyre serum
















Time to tackle the body work, M&K citrus and GT snow foam used as a pre wash followed by car chem super suds shampoo, car then blown dry. After a inspection and to my surprise the paint is pretty much flawless with zero contamination... smooth as.it cant of sat around and must of came straight from the factory after being built.im thinking of doing a full light polish though and a test... gyeon can coat vs siramik lustrous.. Half n half over the car but for the time being i just gave it layer of siramik sc mist

























I couldn't leave the focus out so it got a clean up too. Pinnacle crystal mist used as a drying aid today, what a lovely product that is








Gave the Interior full clean up too, including the leather. I bought some auto bead fabric and leather cleaner in a sale not long back so used that, pretty good product, definitely worth the couple of quid I paid for it. Some 21+ year old auto glym leather conditioner came out to play, still works fine!








Funny how smells trigger memories, this stuff just reminds me of my old cossie from years ago
Interior glass cleaned with sonax's offering








Time for a beer


----------



## Lexus-is250

pt1 said:


> New car arrived, its bmw 1 series m sport in skyscraper grey,the good old Qashqai is no more!! Colour kinda reminds me of moonstone blue worn by many a cossie back in the day. First job was to give it wash and see what what was hiding under the layer of dust
> Alloys and arches hit with m&k citrus, GT wheel shampoo then alloys sealed with siramik sc mist, tyres dressed with GT tyre serum
> View attachment 80889
> 
> View attachment 80890
> 
> Time to tackle the body work, M&K citrus and GT snow foam used as a pre wash followed by car chem super suds shampoo, car then blown dry. After and inspection and to my surprise the paint is pretty much flawless with zero contamination... smooth as.it cant of sat around and must of came straight from the factory after being built.im thinking of doing a full light polish though and a test... gyeon can coat vs siramik lustrous.. Half n half over the car but for the time being i just gave it layer of siramik sc mist
> 
> View attachment 80892
> 
> View attachment 80894
> 
> View attachment 80893
> 
> I couldn't leave the focus out so it got a clean up too. Pinnacle crystal mist used as a drying aid today, what a lovely product that is
> View attachment 80896
> 
> Gave the Interior full clean up too, including the leather. I bought some auto bead fabric and leather cleaner in a sale not long back so used that, pretty good product, definitely worth the couple of quid I paid for it. Some 21+ year old auto glym leather conditioner came out to play, still works fine!
> View attachment 80897
> 
> Funny how smells trigger memories, this stuff just reminds me of my old cossie from years ago
> Interior glass cleaned with sonax's offering
> View attachment 80898
> 
> Time for a beer


Thought the focus had gone at first!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## olliewills

pt1 said:


> New car arrived, its bmw 1 series m sport in skyscraper grey,the good old Qashqai is no more!! Colour kinda reminds me of moonstone blue worn by many a cossie back in the day. First job was to give it wash and see what what was hiding under the layer of dust
> Alloys and arches hit with m&k citrus, GT wheel shampoo then alloys sealed with siramik sc mist, tyres dressed with GT tyre serum
> View attachment 80889
> 
> View attachment 80890
> 
> Time to tackle the body work, M&K citrus and GT snow foam used as a pre wash followed by car chem super suds shampoo, car then blown dry. After and inspection and to my surprise the paint is pretty much flawless with zero contamination... smooth as.it cant of sat around and must of came straight from the factory after being built.im thinking of doing a full light polish though and a test... gyeon can coat vs siramik lustrous.. Half n half over the car but for the time being i just gave it layer of siramik sc mist
> 
> View attachment 80892
> 
> View attachment 80894
> 
> View attachment 80893
> 
> I couldn't leave the focus out so it got a clean up too. Pinnacle crystal mist used as a drying aid today, what a lovely product that is
> View attachment 80896
> 
> Gave the Interior full clean up too, including the leather. I bought some auto bead fabric and leather cleaner in a sale not long back so used that, pretty good product, definitely worth the couple of quid I paid for it. Some 21+ year old auto glym leather conditioner came out to play, still works fine!
> View attachment 80897
> 
> Funny how smells trigger memories, this stuff just reminds me of my old cossie from years ago
> Interior glass cleaned with sonax's offering
> View attachment 80898
> 
> Time for a beer


We're going to need some wider shots of the new car I think! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> New car arrived, its bmw 1 series m sport in skyscraper grey,the good old Qashqai is no more!! Colour kinda reminds me of moonstone blue worn by many a cossie back in the day. First job was to give it wash and see what what was hiding under the layer of dust
> Alloys and arches hit with m&k citrus, GT wheel shampoo then alloys sealed with siramik sc mist, tyres dressed with GT tyre serum
> View attachment 80889
> 
> View attachment 80890
> 
> Time to tackle the body work, M&K citrus and GT snow foam used as a pre wash followed by car chem super suds shampoo, car then blown dry. After and inspection and to my surprise the paint is pretty much flawless with zero contamination... smooth as.it cant of sat around and must of came straight from the factory after being built.im thinking of doing a full light polish though and a test... gyeon can coat vs siramik lustrous.. Half n half over the car but for the time being i just gave it layer of siramik sc mist
> 
> View attachment 80892
> 
> View attachment 80894
> 
> View attachment 80893
> 
> I couldn't leave the focus out so it got a clean up too. Pinnacle crystal mist used as a drying aid today, what a lovely product that is
> View attachment 80896
> 
> Gave the Interior full clean up too, including the leather. I bought some auto bead fabric and leather cleaner in a sale not long back so used that, pretty good product, definitely worth the couple of quid I paid for it. Some 21+ year old auto glym leather conditioner came out to play, still works fine!
> View attachment 80897
> 
> Funny how smells trigger memories, this stuff just reminds me of my old cossie from years ago
> Interior glass cleaned with sonax's offering
> View attachment 80898
> 
> Time for a beer


Health to enjoy bud  Looking forward to some more shots of the 1’er 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Naddy37

Gave the Fezza a ONR wash. We’ve had a ‘yard force’ portable pressure washer stored in the shed for a while. Never really used it, but with the looming hosepipe bans appearing, thought I’d give it a go.

Bodywork had the ONR wash, used the portable pressure washer on the wheels with what was left in the ONR bucket. Seemed to work pretty well. All clean again in about 40 mins.


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> New car arrived, its bmw 1 series m sport in skyscraper grey,the good old Qashqai is no more!! Colour kinda reminds me of moonstone blue worn by many a cossie back in the day. First job was to give it wash and see what what was hiding under the layer of dust
> Alloys and arches hit with m&k citrus, GT wheel shampoo then alloys sealed with siramik sc mist, tyres dressed with GT tyre serum
> View attachment 80889
> 
> View attachment 80890
> 
> Time to tackle the body work, M&K citrus and GT snow foam used as a pre wash followed by car chem super suds shampoo, car then blown dry. After a inspection and to my surprise the paint is pretty much flawless with zero contamination... smooth as.it cant of sat around and must of came straight from the factory after being built.im thinking of doing a full light polish though and a test... gyeon can coat vs siramik lustrous.. Half n half over the car but for the time being i just gave it layer of siramik sc mist
> 
> View attachment 80892
> 
> View attachment 80894
> 
> View attachment 80893
> 
> I couldn't leave the focus out so it got a clean up too. Pinnacle crystal mist used as a drying aid today, what a lovely product that is
> View attachment 80896
> 
> Gave the Interior full clean up too, including the leather. I bought some auto bead fabric and leather cleaner in a sale not long back so used that, pretty good product, definitely worth the couple of quid I paid for it. Some 21+ year old auto glym leather conditioner came out to play, still works fine!
> View attachment 80897
> 
> Funny how smells trigger memories, this stuff just reminds me of my old cossie from years ago
> Interior glass cleaned with sonax's offering
> View attachment 80898
> 
> Time for a beer


That new grey is lovely. Nice choice of car too but you got the wrong engine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

PaulAT said:


> That new grey is lovely. Nice choice of car too but you got the wrong engine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Could swap engines with you? 😊 the build quality is top notch, really like the interior. The mrs is happy with it, thats the main thing 😄


----------



## Christian6984

pt1 said:


> Could swap engines with you? 😊 the build quality is top notch, really like the interior. The mrs is happy with it, thats the main thing 😄


Cars looking great, must say I think its way better looking than the old car and the interior does look much better quality. If I wanted a 3 door it would be the Mini again but the 5dr looks stretched and weird so would probably go 1 series instead. Not sure which engine you went for but from the Mini I can say even the 1.5 3 Cylinder is punchy enough and without the coarseness of many 3 pots, much better than the 1.0 Ecoboost. Need to try some bigger engines tho 🤣 Only ever driven so far 2,3 and 4 cylinders.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Got my car back from an EGR recall and it was in need of a car wash, I said to the service member team at BMW not to bother washing the car after the cooler and valve was replaced


----------



## pt1

Shakmeister5000 said:


> Got my car back from an EGR recall and it was in need of a car wash, I said to the service member team at BMW not to bother washing the car after the cooler and valve was replaced


Nice work fella, do you rate the IW tyre gel?


----------



## Itstony

*pt1** *Nice German wheels, big proponent for wheel barrels painted.
Have to add the balance weight caught my eye immediately, a pet hate. I'm all over them when they are balancing wheels, what weights I want and where to place them and symmetrical. They can do all this, they are too used to people that don't care.
They are lovely wheels indeed.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

pt1 said:


> Nice work fella, do you rate the IW tyre gel?


That’s my first time using the IW tyre gel. The wet look has definitely gone after a week. The product is still there on the tyre. I’d say it’s the same as Meguiar’s endurance tyre gel but with no sling. And the smell is divine! Reminds me of strawberry tart 😋


----------



## pt1

Itstony said:


> *pt1** *Nice German wheels, big proponent for wheel barrels painted.
> Have to add the balance weight caught my eye immediately, a pet hate. I'm all over them when they are balancing wheels, what weights I want and where to place them and symmetrical. They can do all this, they are too used to people that don't care.
> They are lovely wheels indeed.


I didn't notice the balance weights, superb levels of ocd itstony, im impressed! 😊👍🏻


----------



## atbalfour

A rare driveway detail... 

Utterly trashed discovery belonging to a farm owning family member.. 4 hour decon wash on Wednesday, then a tough 12 hour shift on it in yesterday's heat, constantly moving the car so I was working on shaded panels.

Despite it being a soft paint required S20 on Purple Spider pad to touch any of the masses of scratches. I prioritised defect removal over finish on this one, honest enough to say that there was a tiny bit of haze left in which SiRamik Lustrous seems to have filled nicely. The piano trims required me to cheat with essence as nothing else was finishing down haze free. 

Trim wiped down with a magic eraser and Feynlab PR then panel wiped and coated with Cancoat to bring it back to life.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> A rare driveway detail...
> 
> Utterly trashed discovery belonging to a farm owning family member.. 4 hour decon wash on Wednesday, then a tough 12 hour shift on it in yesterday's heat, constantly moving the car so I was working on shaded panels.
> 
> Despite it being a soft paint required S20 on Purple Spider pad to touch any of the masses of scratches. I prioritised defect removal over finish on this one, honest enough to say that there was a tiny bit of haze left in which SiRamik Lustrous seems to have filled nicely. The piano trims required me to cheat with essence as nothing else was finishing down haze free.
> 
> Trim wiped down with a magic eraser and Feynlab PR then panel wiped and coated with Cancoat to bring it back to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Lovely colour. I hope they take care of the paint work 👍🏻


----------



## Kenan

So today I did my first Rinseless wash, car was dusty from mostly sitting on the drive. Pre sprayed each section with the Rinseless water via a bottle with trigger sprayer, then washed with the big red sponge. 

After I had washed and dried the car quickly went round with the inspection light and couldn't find and obvious markings so all seems to have gone well. 

Wife came out and asked what I was doing and when I said I had washed the was meet with "you've only just gone out to the garage???" So must be a quick process 
















Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## patch10

My car which has been parked for 3wks at work while I work away on the tugs, was dusty and dirty from the atmosphere its parked in, I had the chance to get up to my car last night and did a quick detail with wolfgang products which I make my own detailing spray up and used that and a m,f towel. My Mercedes is emerald green metallic, A beautiful colour that is unusual and looks almost black in some lights. pretty happy with the results, its all ready now for the drive home Thursday when I go on leave for 3wks,


----------



## pt1

Gave the motor a quick maintenance wash before....It got darker way quicker than i thought it would! Ended up finishing off in the dark. Hope no neighbours were watching 😄


----------



## Rappy

pt1 said:


> Gave the motor a quick maintenance wash before....It got darker way quicker than i thought it would! Ended up finishing off in the dark. Hope no neighbours were watching 😄
> View attachment 81106


Love the dedication 😊. How do you cope on road trips?


----------



## patch10

pt1 said:


> Gave the motor a quick maintenance wash before....It got darker way quicker than i thought it would! Ended up finishing off in the dark. Hope no neighbours were watching 😄
> View attachment 81106


whats the magic potion in the spray bottle


----------



## pt1

Rappy said:


> Love the dedication 😊. How do you cope on road trips?


I take a mini detailing kit, collapsible buckets,mitts, clothes,ONR, qd's etc etc on uk holidays... Love a holiday detail, i Dont touch the car if gets to dirty though, i have my limits 😄


----------



## pt1

patch10 said:


> whats the magic potion in the spray bottle


Infinity wax rapid detailer 👍🏻


----------



## alfajim

Buzzed up my neighbours 18 year old astras headlights. Should be good enough to get through the mot.
Sent my mate from work the pics and they came round and had their pug 207 done too.


----------



## Coatings

Kenan said:


> So today I did my first Rinseless wash, car was dusty from mostly sitting on the drive. Pre sprayed each section with the Rinseless water via a bottle with trigger sprayer, then washed with the big red sponge.
> 
> After I had washed and dried the car quickly went round with the inspection light and couldn't find and obvious markings so all seems to have gone well.
> 
> Wife came out and asked what I was doing and when I said I had washed the was meet with "you've only just gone out to the garage???" So must be a quick process
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


I’ve tried ALOT of rinseless washes and that rates as one of my favorites.

Feynlab Pure Rinsless is a great one also and surprisingly (well not really) Ech20 works great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Coatings said:


> I’ve tried ALOT of rinseless washes and that rates as one of my favorites.
> 
> Feynlab Pure Rinsless is a great one also and surprisingly (well not really) Ech20 works great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I have some Feylab Rinsless inbound Tuesday, any tips ?


----------



## Coatings

121DOM said:


> I have some Feylab Rinsless inbound Tuesday, any tips ?


With most rinseless’s I add a smidge more to add more lubricity.

With FPR do NOT add more than recommended. Will get streaky. Feynlab say you can even go a little light.

Don’t use in direct sunlight. 

Spray panel down as pretreat with same mixture and let dwell for couple minutes.

My process is to spray down couple panels, let dwell, then rinseless wash and dry one panel at a time.

I don’t like to use MD mitts or sponges.

I use about 10 400x400mm MF and use one towel folded in 4 per panel. I make one wipe per side with 8 total sides. Once all 8 sides used throw in clean bucket and grab another.

It’s got great cleaning power for a RR. Hope you enjoy it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

Coatings said:


> With most rinseless’s I add a smidge more to add more lubricity.
> 
> With FPR do NOT add more than recommended. Will get streaky. Feynlab say you can even go a little light.
> 
> Don’t use in direct sunlight.
> 
> Spray panel down as pretreat with same mixture and let dwell for couple minutes.
> 
> My process is to spray down couple panels, let dwell, then rinseless wash and dry one panel at a time.
> 
> I don’t like to use MD mitts or sponges.
> 
> I use about 10 400x400mm MF and use one towel folded in 4 per panel. I make one wipe per side with 8 total sides. Once all 8 sides used throw in clean bucket and grab another.
> 
> It’s got great cleaning power for a RR. Hope you enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. It’s pretty much how I’ve used ONR the 2 times I’ve used it. Thank you for the dilution advice though, I have a habit of adding a bit extra for luck 🍀


----------



## Kenan

Coatings said:


> I’ve tried ALOT of rinseless washes and that rates as one of my favorites.
> 
> Feynlab Pure Rinsless is a great one also and surprisingly (well not really) Ech20 works great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tried it on the glass on the inside of my van and worked so well. Impressed so far, might wash the car again tomorrow night 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey

Things you gotta do to find a bit of shade for polishing lol. Grass fecked from recent weather so not too bothered 

Roof polished with S20 & S40 then coated with Gyeon MOHs evo, polished rear spoiler same and coated also

























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDC250

In this heat not a lot. Tyre was in for replacement so took the opportunity of cleaning the wheel whilst it was off. Calliper not as good as I’d like it, but better than it was for now. Tyre needs a clean and dressing, but will have to wait for now.


----------



## patch10

looking very nice . probably like me find the dark colours show up ever single bit of pollen and dust


----------



## MDC250

Wheels are in OK condition for a pre-owned, a little untidy on the rear of the spokes but happy with the faces…for now. It’s the wife’s car; gloss black alloys, black paintwork along with Mini’s famous plastic trim. Marvellous combo 

Both cars are sadly filthy and covered in dust. Mine has an excuse though as did best part of 1000 miles week before last. Not had the chance to sort as weather has been too hot to get both soaked and sorted with other bits and pieces on in between.


----------



## Andyblue

Have the wife’s car a clean early doors before the sun and heat got too much. Tried out some PA stuff and very impressed with it👍🏻


----------



## 121DOM

Andyblue said:


> Have the wife’s car a clean early doors before the sun and heat got too much. Tried out some PA stuff and very impressed with it👍🏻


Any pics ?


----------



## Andyblue

121DOM said:


> Any pics ?











Just popped a quick review up of it, cheers mate 👍🏻


----------



## 121DOM

A thorough hoover and a coat Gyeon Q2 Fabric Coat . Wife very happy  



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmark

121DOM said:


> A thorough hoover and a coat Gyeon Q2 Fabric Coat . Wife very happy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What have you ordered?? 🤣 🤣


----------



## 121DOM

macmark said:


> What have you ordered?? 🤣 🤣


Nothing ! Just a few sites with things in baskets 🙈


----------



## olliewills

121DOM said:


> A thorough hoover and a coat Gyeon Q2 Fabric Coat . Wife very happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very funky furniture indeed! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM

olliewills said:


> Very funky furniture indeed!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cheers , just trying to stay young !!


----------



## Christian6984

Not done much with the recent weather being so hot, cars are only dusty. This would be about a week ago. Parent's got back from a few days in Scarborough, car was covered in bugs across the front, was later in the evening so temp had dropped enough. Had a little GT zero decon left in the lance to apply mostly to the front end and wheels, rest of the car wasnt too bad so was Magifoamed over the top. Rinse, Wash with mitt and Adams Blue. Used BSD as a drying aid apart from the recently resprayed front bumper and wings (had lacquer peeling on the bumper and the not unheard of VAG corrosion on the lip of the front wings). 

My dad noticed a scratch on the passenger door the next day, thought it had been done on holiday but I said that's been there ages from when he lent the car to my sister. Got to work improving it, have a slight apprehension to take sandpaper to the car unless I have to or the value of the car like this one is not that much it can count as practice. In hindsight I should have masked off around the scratch to keep the sanding localised. The next day ONR cleaned the door to get any dust off it. Wet sanded with some 3000 grit, filled the scratch with a small brush. left to bake in the sun. Used the Festool denibber to shave any high bits of paint, followed by a quick go over with the 3000 again. Cut with Scholl S3 and a cutting pad on the mini polisher. Can see it in the shade if your really looking but otherwise was happy and the eye isn't drawn to it, this is why the polisher was next to it in the after as I couldn't really see it though the camera to capture where it was


----------



## GSVHammer

Great job on the scratch removal.


----------



## 121DOM

An early morning start at the local jet wash with prewash and wheel cleaner. Then back home to ONR in the garage. A quick once over with Rapidwaxx, Glass cleaned with Dodo menthol, Supersport on the wheels then Swissvax Pneu dressing. Glass and sunroof cleaned inside, then a wipe over of the trim with Intimate .


----------



## micke740614

Was a quick pre wash to continue with more wet grinding later today.
A new plate was also installed


----------



## pt1

A few pics of the Qashqai after its last wash from a few week ago, before it went to a new home
























The paintwork was in great condition, always came up nice


----------



## pt1

The st received a maintenance wash this evening using gt snow foam followed by wax planet lava shampoo. I had a spare 5mins so decided to give bmd 10th anniversary show wax a run out, just on the rear spoiler. the spoiler got a quick going over with m&k pure then the wax. Heres what i was left with...
















Its a really lovely wax to use, seems pretty oily and spread for miles. i left it around 5mins then it buffed off just as easily as it applied. Did it enhance the finish much...it was getting dark and so Hard tell on black but i really enjoyed using it... which is what counts the most, to me


----------



## GSVHammer

Went out to do a maintenance wash on the Sportage at 18:40.
GT Wheel Shampoo
Gt Decon Wash
Angelwax Revenge (Bug remover) on the front
Bilthamber Auto foam
CarChem 1900:1 Shampoo 

Then I went mad.
Bilthamber Korrosol
M&K Pure
Britemax Vantage Wax
Turtlewax Rinse & Dry on the wheels.
Glass treated with some Autobrite Hellshine sealant (I think)

Hope I’ve buffed everything off as it was getting dark.










First time using Vantage Wax. Spreads easily and buffs off no problem. Rain due tomorrow, so I’ll see what the beading is like.
A fast 2 hrs 16 minutes, trying to beat the darkness.

The morning after










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Went out to do a maintenance wash on the Sportage at 18:40.
> GT Wheel Shampoo
> Gt Decon Wash
> Angelwax Revenge (Bug remover) on the front
> Bilthamber Auto foam
> CarChem 1900:1 Shampoo
> 
> Then I went mad.
> Bilthamber Korrosol
> M&K Pure
> Britemax Vantage Wax
> Turtlewax Rinse & Dry on the wheels.
> Glass treated with some Autobrite Hellshine sealant (I think)
> 
> Hope I’ve buffed everything off as it was getting dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Vantage Wax. Spreads easily and buffs off no problem. Rain due tomorrow, so I’ll see what the beading is like.
> A fast 2 hrs 16 minutes, trying to beat the darkness.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good pal. it gets dark real quick this time of year, i got caught out last week


----------



## lijongtao

pt1 said:


> A few pics of the Qashqai after its last wash from a few week ago, before it went to a new home
> View attachment 81232
> 
> View attachment 81231
> 
> View attachment 81230
> 
> The paintwork was in great condition, always came up nice


Silver always looks so good when it's washed. Great job. I had a silver X Reg V70 and it looked as good as the day it rolled off the shop floor. My black car, however always looks filthy. 

Nice job.


----------



## alfajim

Washed and waxed before it got sunny. It really needed polishing but I couldn't be bothered, so a coat of Soft99 waterblock would have to do.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the Mrs new to her car a good clean and got some protection on it today. She picked up the car last week and I hadn't had the time to do it. 

Full wash and paint decon, machine polished with M&K Pure, wiped down and added a layer of Can coat. Wheels sealed with Labocosmetica Cupido and the glass sealed with Am Details glass Sealant. 

We now have his and hers Corollas unfortunately but they are lovely cars and very economical.






























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Love the look of these newer Toyota's 👍🏻


----------



## alfajim

My mate is down from Manchester visiting his parents, so told him I'd clean his car for him. Think I may have a little sleep before I pick him up for a curry later.
Having two kids, the interior was a bit of a mess and someone had scratched their name on the side. Managed to polish most of it out. Sealed with Car Chem Hydrocoat.


----------



## olliewills

Started preparing a little 'get started' detailing kit for dad to help him look after his new-to-him Honda Jazz. It's mostly some of my older kit that I don't really use anymore but is still okay. So far he's got:


A selection of microfibre including a meguiars drying towel and some megs/BH buffing cloths
a full bottle of AG Polar Seal and spray bottle
a full bottle of SRP
500ml of homemade glass cleaner
500ml of 1:3 PERL
multiple detailing, arch and tyre brushes
500g S30 and hand polishing pads
1L 1:10 Surfex
a paint chip touch up kit
half a large bottle of Megs GC
magic sponges
a nearly full tin of BH double speed
half a tin of FK1000P
A used but still mostly clean pack of soft BH clay
a selection of applicators
500ml of premixed ONR to keep in the car for emergencies!

I'm hoping this gets him going and gives the car the best chance of staying in good condition. I'll only see the car maybe twice a year so it's really up to my dad to keep on top of it. I'll still need to get him a wheel brush that can fit his alloys.


----------



## 121DOM

olliewills said:


> Started preparing a little 'get started' detailing kit for dad to help him look after his new-to-him Honda Jazz. It's mostly some of my older kit that I don't really use anymore but is still okay. So far he's got:
> 
> 
> A selection of microfibre including a meguiars drying towel and some megs/BH buffing cloths
> a full bottle of AG Polar Seal and spray bottle
> a full bottle of SRP
> 500ml of homemade glass cleaner
> 500ml of 1:3 PERL
> multiple detailing, arch and tyre brushes
> 500g S30 and hand polishing pads
> 1L 1:10 Surfex
> a paint chip touch up kit
> half a large bottle of Megs GC
> magic sponges
> a nearly full tin of BH double speed
> half a tin of FK1000P
> A used but still mostly clean pack of soft BH clay
> a selection of applicators
> 500ml of premixed ONR to keep in the car for emergencies!
> 
> I'm hoping this gets him going and gives the car the best chance of staying in good condition. I'll only see the car maybe twice a year so it's really up to my dad to keep on top of it. I'll still need to get him a wheel brush that can fit his alloys.


A very nice little kit 👍👍. EZ detail small brush perhaps for the jazz ?


----------



## Podie

Absolutely tipping it down here, so got the cars out of the garage to let nature do a rinse whilst there is a hosepipe ban on


----------



## alfajim

My car was in the garage having a knock looked at, the courtesy car was already being used, so I borrowed the owners car and washed it in the rain. He was well chuffed with the results. I doubt it'd ever been washed myself.


----------



## pt1

Was in the mood for a bit of detailing today and i had ALL afternoon to myself.. Bad combination! Started off with the tyres+alloys,usual combo of m&k citrus and gt wheel shampoo, tyres later dressed with tac systems tire dressing.started off on the bodywork with dodo's apple ifoam followed by gt decon shampoo.i Had all afternoon so couldn't leave it there,could i... i ended up giving the roof, bonnet and wing mirrors(bits where you get the best beading) a light polish..wipe down with anglewax stripped ease followed by a coating of original soft99 fusso coat, just because i had not used it in ages. The rest of the car got a top up with siramik lustrous, been a fair while since i applied it, so i thought a quick top up wont hurt...
















2 durability power houses!
















Gave the interior a clean up then the sun came out just in time for a nice glossy final pic








The family arrived back home not long after, peace shattered


----------



## IvorB1H

That looks mint 👍


----------



## olliewills

121DOM said:


> A very nice little kit . EZ detail small brush perhaps for the jazz ?


I think I'm going to get him a medium wheel woolie. Apparently has a head width of about 4cm which should be perfect and also mean less splatter!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

The bmw had a wash this evening








Not to dirty but in need of a wash








Arches, tyres and Alloys hit with a combo of apc and gt wheel shampoo








Apc and dodo apple ifoam for the body followed by car chem 1900-1 shampoo








Gyeon ceramic detailer used as a drying aid. Doesn't look it in the pics but was pretty much dark when i got finished


----------



## atbalfour

A busy weekend of detailing for me... a wash of the Jag on Friday evening, a 1 step correction on a V6 VW Amorak on Saturday... the Jag was caked in flies again having flown up the motorway to my mate's garage, so it and the misses car each got washed on Sunday. I made the most of the Bank Holiday today to do a decon, one step polish and coating on my brother's car.. 26 hours of detailing over the weekend, cider was well earned this evening!!!!

VW Amorak - hard paint, previously used on a farm and seen a few hedges in it's day. Paint was as you'd expect, extremely swirled and badly scratched. I recently bought Rupes DA Blue Coarse so this was a good test, teamed up with my Rupes Blue Wool pads which I am a huge fan of. This stuff cuts quickly, much quicker than anything else I have used, but work a section slightly too big, apply too much pressure, or work it a fraction too long and it will dust on you. Doesn't lubricate the pad on the surface quite as much either, felt like the polisher walking on me, which I am not used to. Pros and cons with everything - CarPro Ultra Cut is a better all-round performer, but in order to move quickly around the car, DA Coarse is in another league. Huge improvement, but given the prior condition and depth of some of the scratches I only got to around 75% defect removal in the one step. Some areas really needed sanded back, which was not part of the job spec.

Ford Fiesta - busy summer so rushing to get my immediate family cars in for a tidy up and re-coating - all of them were done last year in Siramik Lustrous, and to my surprise it was still performing well, almost 14 months on and having been neglected badly the last 3 months in preparation for this big detail. Used the CarPro PolyShave clay mitt for the first time with CarPro Iron X snow soap and mightily impressed. Surface went from gritty in places to silky smooth with very very little marring - the double action of fallout removing chemical and mitt was seriously effective and was able to get around the car twice as quickly as I would with regular clay. In terms of the paint correction, in contrast to the VW this paint is a gift to work on, medium soft and extremely easy to correct like most Ford paint... my testing of Rupes abrasives continued with DA fine teamed with Scholl Neo Honey Spider pad (not a fan of the Rupes Yellow pads). I like DA fine a little more than Coarse - doesn't cut as much as S20, but a bit more than S30 and therefore perfect for this job. Car is mostly maintained by me, so is well looked after and any minor haze or swirls were removed quickly. Polish removed with Feynlab Pure Rinseless as usual, absolutely key when working outdoors with dust etc. floating around. Wheels coated with KKD Revolve, paint coated with Siramik Lustrous once again.

Couple of other products tried for the first time;

KKD Tartastic - I could not recommend this to my worst enemy. Kills even robust LSPs, really long dwell time but takes an AGE to work, even LONGER to rinse off, kills the usual solvent resistant triggers (I went through 2 today) and makes any wiping cloths fit for the bin. I will no longer begrudge paying the extra for CarPro Tar X...

AutoGlanz Refresh Panel Wipe - this stuff STINKS. It does a really good job, so much so that the surface feels grippy when buffing it off, it's slightly unnerving and I haven't had this experience with any other panel wipe. Not sure I would buy this again, despite me having very little doubt that it was doing it's job... worth noting that within 30 minutes it had wrecked the supplied trigger head (didn't have the best of luck with those today).


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Could swap engines with you?  the build quality is top notch, really like the interior. The mrs is happy with it, thats the main thing


Yeah it’s a lovely place to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan

Gave the car a Rinseless wash with Griot's followed by Koch chemie fse
















Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Recently being suffering with my back so last couple of washes have been with the local scratch and shine, today's wash was just a quickie but looks a lot better


----------



## pt1

Quick wash today, started with some apc and dodo juice apple ifoam 








Time to rinse... power cut! Great timing








Foam Starting to dry... Sh*t! 
Emergency rinse down with a hose followed a ONR wash which saved the day








Came out looking ok


----------



## vsideboy

Kenan said:


> Gave the car a Rinseless wash with Griot's followed by Koch chemie fse
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


Like the wheels with the black car mate, looks smart.


----------



## sharrkey

After a trip to local Audi dealer for some new tyres and service wife’s car came back with a lovely scratch on rear bumper and they didn’t even charge me extra for it, bastards!! 
Anyway forced me to get the rear bumper coated, used feynlab rinseless, clayed with feynlab prime, polished with s20, coated with Gyeon MOHs evo and protected 1hr later with Gyeon Ceramic detailer. 
Well happy with results and just love the clarity of Audi paint, sorry the pictures don’t reflect that. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Looks great sharrkey 👍🏻


----------



## IvorB1H

I’d love to get reflections like that on my car !


----------



## sharrkey

Gave the mother in laws a wash today and got to try out M&K Pure on the bonnet, white pad + DA and pulled some crap out lol 
Decided to get the bonnet a once over with S20 and finished with Bmd Sirius wax





























Very very dull day and shame couldn’t capture the fantastic gloss 

Also washed the wife’s bonnet and put SiRAMIK lustrous in prep for winter, should protect MOHs evo sitting underneath now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

The 1 series received a clean up today, interior and exterior








Usual few weeks of dirt and dust








Hoover,brushes, apc and odk dressing gets the interior back up to standard
went onto the wheels and arches next
, surfex, auto glanz rebound and GT wheel shampoo used
















Tyres dressed with tac systems tire dressing.
Bodywork pre wash with GT snow foam followed by lambocosmetica semper shampoo
Big boi blower and purestar twist towel used for drying duties
Car was looking good but... It can always look better.☺..had a look around the collection and decided to go with Mitchell & King seal, i went with this as im sure its acrylic based and from memory always enhances silver/greys etc








before..








After...








A dull grey day but seal looks to add a nice bit of wetness and richness to the paint.. does this finally answer the age old question, if a lsp can make much of a difference to the finish 😯😁


----------



## sharrkey

Busy day today, sides of the M has been wearing Lustrous over cancoat for over a year so time to get them sorted 

Rinseless wash with feynlab, then clayed with Feynlab prime and polished with Carpro essence. Forgot how fantastic this product is to use and sides had very little marring or wash damage so no need for anything stronger to polish with. 

Finally coated with Gyeon MOHs evo and topped with Gyeon ceramic detailer to give a little protection as it properly cures, think I’ll look forward to no washing for a few weeks as it properly cures as I’m Wrecked lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Busy day today, sides of the M has been wearing Lustrous over cancoat for over a year so time to get them sorted
> 
> Rinseless wash with feynlab, then clayed with Feynlab prime and polished with Carpro essence. Forgot how fantastic this product is to use and sides had very little marring or wash damage so no need for anything stronger to polish with.
> 
> Finally coated with Gyeon MOHs evo and topped with Gyeon ceramic detailer to give a little protection as it properly cures, think I’ll look forward to no washing for a few weeks as it properly cures as I’m Wrecked lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looking really good pal.fell out with lustrous and can coat?


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Looking really good pal.fell out with lustrous and can coat?


Cheers bud  I only put Lustrous on because cancoat was starting to fail as it’s been on for over a year. 
I’ll eventually put lustrous over MOHs Evo, just wanted something with decent longevity as a base plus MOHs evo is fantastic to work with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

The st was looking sorry for itself next to the shiney 1 series so a clean up was in order today
Interior received a through clean up
















The car was pretty dirty








Wheel cleaning kit








Foamed with GT snow foam, apc'd in areas then onto GT decon shampoo, enjoyed using it, great cleaning ability








The grille on these are terrible for collecting grime and dirt








Tyres cleaned with rebound then dressed with GT tyre serum. After using the decon shampoo I decided to top the car with siramik lustrous,siramik says you can top every month if you like, so rude not too 😁 went on a dream today,felt like a qd,worked small areas, massaged in until it pretty much flashed off, minimum buffing needed


----------



## Greenman1

Ist time posting pics but I used GT Sigma V2 for the first time and well impressed.


----------



## pt1

Greenman1 said:


> Ist time posting pics but I used GT Sigma V2 for the first time and well impressed.
> View attachment 81823
> 
> View attachment 81822


Sigma is a really good product, really enriches the paint. That a impreza wrx i see?


----------



## Greenman1

pt1 said:


> Sigma is a really good product, really enriches the paint. That a impreza wrx i see?


2006 Impreza Rx mate, non turbo. Have it since new


----------



## saul

Had a couple of hours spare this afternoon, so gave the bonnet another once over with Koch Chemie F6 and theif medium pad. This company and their products are just mind blowing.


----------



## macmark

saul said:


> Had a couple of hours spare this afternoon, so gave the bonnet another once over with Koch Chemie F6 and theif medium pad. This company and their products are just mind blowing.


I think I've seen that plate before.


----------



## Andyblue

Gave the car a quick clean and finished off with AutoGlanz Prism, - so easy to use and very nice results 👍🏻


----------



## slimjim

I would like to say a quick wash but ended up taking about three hours.


----------



## O.C.D.

Maintenance wheel wash with Garage Therapy wheel shampoo through an IK foamer, Surfex HD at 10% for the arches. Snow foam followed by a 2 bucket wash with Garage Therapy decon shampoo (for both). Fallout remover (BHamber), tar remover (GT) , then clay bar (BHamber). Single stage DA machined with Rupes Pure finishing compound and White Hexlogic pads. Panels wiped with Gyeon Panel prep, then 2 coats of Detail Freaks Ceramic Wax. Wheels protected with Gyeon Wet coat, tyres dressed with Gtechniq T2 Tyre & trim dressing. I’ll be topping it up with Gyeon Ceramic detailer after each wash to hopefully extend the wax life. Windows compounded & sealed with Softt 99 GLACO window treatments.


----------



## pt1

Had a lovely weekend in the lakes, i left the car in a end parking space outside the property with a good 4ft from the nearest space
Came back to the car today and was greeted with this 6cm scratch... finger nail check... Deep! ..🤬🤬








I managed to make it less visible but its to deep to safely fully polish out 😔


----------



## Andyblue

Oh that's no good mate... been caught with a bag ???


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> Oh that's no good mate... been caught with a bag ???


Not sure, i did see a van parked next to mine with mountain bikes etc on so maybe them, who knows, im trying not to think about who or what did it 😄


----------



## sharrkey

View attachment 81968

I managed to make it less visible but its to deep to safely fully polish out 
View attachment 81969
[/QUOTE]

Nothing worse  and one of the reasons I bought a dash cam hardwired for parking impacts, some ******* reversed into my M140 and drove off in carpark. Car is always parked camera facing out now. 
Looks like you have done a great job fixing as best as can be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

pt1 said:


> Had a lovely weekend in the lakes, i left the car in a end parking space outside the property with a good 4ft from the nearest space
> Came back to the car today and was greeted with this 6cm scratch... finger nail check... Deep! ..🤬🤬
> View attachment 81968
> 
> I managed to make it less visible but its to deep to safely fully polish out 😔
> View attachment 81969


That's bad news about the car mate. Every time I wash mine I seem to find a new mark and wonder where they come from. Probably just stone chip's but it gets annoying.


----------



## saul

macmark said:


> I think I've seen that plate before.


where about's? Online or on the road?


----------



## macmark

saul said:


> where about's? Online or on the road?


On the road I think, are you East London based by any chance?


----------



## saul

macmark said:


> On the road I think, are you East London based by any chance?


Yes, yourself?


----------



## GSVHammer

Thought I’d try out my new Rinseless Wash and Ultra Black Sponge out.

Dilution ratio 1:256 same as ONR. So 36ml in 9L of water. Absolute is a bit more viscous than ONR.










It also looks like a bar of soap has broken up in the water.










The car.



















Started with the pre rinse working top to bottom one panel at a time. Following with the UBS and drying off.










Went round the whole car minus the wheels. Had this much product left. Top of the bottom tape line is where I started with 9L of water.











How dirty is the water?










Doesn’t look too bad. Removed the UBS and used a B&Q grout sponge to do the wheels.










After cleaning all the wheels.










Leaving a nice slick finish on the car.




























Nice easy detailing. I was going to QD the car but it just started with a few spots of rain as I was on the last wheel. So I’ve left it for now.


----------



## Kenan

GSVHammer said:


> Thought I’d try out my new Rinseless Wash and Ultra Black Sponge out.
> 
> Dilution ratio 1:256 same as ONR. So 36ml in 9L of water. Absolute is a bit more viscous than ONR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also looks like a bar of soap has broken up in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started with the pre rinse working top to bottom one panel at a time. Following with the UBS and drying off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went round the whole car minus the wheels. Had this much product left. Top of the bottom tape line is where I started with 9L of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How dirty is the water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn’t look too bad. Removed the UBS and used a B&Q grout sponge to do the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning all the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving a nice slick finish on the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice easy detailing. I was going to QD the car but it just started with a few spots of rain as I was on the last wheel. So I’ve left it for now.


How did you find the sponge compared to using microfibres?

Iv only ever used a sponge, as I don't want all the extra washing afterwards. Also like the idea of putting the drying towel in the crate, currently just leave it on the roof. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer

Kenan said:


> How did you find the sponge compared to using microfibres?
> 
> Iv only ever used a sponge, as I don't want all the extra washing afterwards. Also like the idea of putting the drying towel in the crate, currently just leave it on the roof.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


My first time with the UBS apart from using a grout sponge many years ago when I first started using Chemical Guys No rinse. UBS is a great fit for my hand. Sponge is a little bit on the firm side but I believe it will soften over time. I could have left it in a bucket of ONR over night but I wanted to try it straight away.
The UBS is a lot easier to use than MF towels as you have two sides to use then dunk in the bucket rather than constantly folding you MF towel to a clean side. The massive plus for me is not having a bucket full of towels to wash after each Rinsless wash. When the car isn't too dirty I will continue with the UBS for the bodywork and my grout sponge for the wheels. The dirt was coming out of the grout sponge when dunked in the ONR (P&S Absolute this occasion) and rubbed on the grit guard.


----------



## Kenan

GSVHammer said:


> My first time with the UBS apart from using a grout sponge many years ago when I first started using Chemical Guys No rinse. UBS is a great fit for my hand. Sponge is a little bit on the firm side but I believe it will soften over time. I could have left it in a bucket of ONR over night but I wanted to try it straight away.
> The UBS is a lot easier to use than MF towels as you have two sides to use then dunk in the bucket rather than constantly folding you MF towel to a clean side. The massive plus for me is not having a bucket full of towels to wash after each Rinsless wash. When the car isn't too dirty I will continue with the UBS for the bodywork and my grout sponge for the wheels. The dirt was coming out of the grout sponge when dunked in the ONR (P&S Absolute this occasion) and rubbed on the grit guard.


Thanks for the input. I still use a rinse bucket when doing a Rinseless wash. I understand I don't need to, but having a black car I feel I must. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the wagon a proper wash, paint decon and a machine polish followed by a coat of Gyeon Cancoat Evo. 

There were a few deeper marks than what the pads I was using would take out but I can live with them for now. 

After becoming a ONR convert this year it was overdue a proper wash. 






























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D.

Really impressed with the beading from Detail Freaks Ceramic Wax - the car was fully cleaned, polished and waxed at the weekend and this how it's looking a few days later. Did the wife's car around 6-7 weeks ago now and it's just the same as this so it's seems pretty durable so far. 

The weekend car was ceramic coated when I bought it last August but I don't think it's still working after giving it a recon wash a few months ago to try & revive it, so I'm planning to do another Decon & machine polish, then apply this ceramic wax. 

Not sure I really gained anything from having the weekend car CC'd. (GT Serum Light/EXO). I 'think' the decon wash stripped the EXO but how do I know if the Serum Light is still working as it isn't the Hydrophobic layer as that's what the EXO does. Just leaves too much doubt and no idea if a light polish will remove but I just want the panels as prepped as possible. The car lives outside which was what swayed me to go for the CC in the first place but if it's only lasted 9 months or so, then it's been money down the drain and I'd have been better off this Ceramic wax I've used on the BMW.


----------



## pt1

gave the car a quick clean up this morning while the sun was out,made a nice change for detailing early evening.








Forgive the dirty wheel arches,was just a ONR wash today. i used dream maker as a drying aid, adds a nice bit of bling. Tyres topped with perl at 3/1








Really bright today, showing off the metallic fleck in the paint


----------



## atbalfour

Has your back bumper seen paintwork? That is a lot of orange peel and not necessarily consistent with the rear quarter?


----------



## pt1

atbalfour said:


> Has your back bumper seen paintwork? That is a lot of orange peel and not necessarily consistent with the rear quarter?


Im not sure, not in my ownership of the vehicle anyway. Went round the car with a paint depth gauge when i bought it and was all pretty consistent with original paint, who knows 😬


----------



## vsideboy

Think it's the fuel cap isn't it?


----------



## jonesie-55

Tried out the new Rupes Uno Advanced - very impressed, excited to see what the durability is like!


----------



## IvorB1H

Big one to get a different wax on for the winter (M&K stuff)
Exile > snow > spa > pure > diamond seal > Pioneer
Diamond seal is nice to use (I was considering the winter sealant but fancied trying this one) and seems to be a good combo with the wax also put vision on the side windows and pano roof, did plastics and wiped down the interior also put Armour on the wheels but I might go back to CG wheelguard I’ve loads of it and it seems to work well on my black wheels.


----------



## BsrGT

So with the current state of affairs in the world, the prices of everything I decided it is time to get a more reliable and efficient daily. So I got this lovely Mazda 2 gen. DJ 2016 1.5 SkyActiv petrol in beautiful Soul Red metallic. This pic is right after I bought it.








Car is in overall good nick, except the paintwork which has only seen an automatic brush washes in it’s life by the previous owner.

So it was time to enhance it. I wasn’t chasing perfection, or doing a full blown correction. We only did a one step, with some areas requiring a different pad. Mazda’s paintwork is in the softer side of things so it went pretty well. Here’s what we’ve been dealing with, and how it came out.

































Pretty chuffed with the results. Car was then coated with CQUK3.0.
Sadly, no pictures outside in the sun for now, but I will try to take some in the near future after washing it for the 1st time.


----------



## rob267

I was asked to clean a neighbours van today. Wasnt overly bad to be honest. 
Wheels were well contaminated. 
Doors shuts greasy. 

Nice bath with wax planet 8 below followed by a wash with wax planet Lava.
Then a layer of protection using Autoglanz hybrid cream sealent applied via a DA.
Good stuff to use. 
Window cleaned with ag fast glass and the interior sorted with ODK cabin.

5 hours in total. Not to shubby if i do say so my self.








































































Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250

Ross from Anachem kindly sent out samples of his wheel cleaner Cleanse for a few to try. For transparency he sent these FoC with a request to put a few quid in the charity box, top man.

I was keen to see how good Cleanse was as a tyre cleaner. As we know it’s principally a wheel cleaner but is noted to be able to clean tyres as well. 

This is lifted directly from the website:-

“Cleanse is composed of a sophisticated blend of alkaline based cleaners and degreasers which make light work of most wheels, and has proven to be amazing for cleaning the grime such as old tyre dressings from tyres too.

Intended to be used as a spray-on, pressure wash off product, agitation isn't required most of the time.”

Pics of the wheel/tyre to start with




























I foamed my car and hadn’t wet the wheels or tyres at this point. Inevitably a small amount of foam got onto these areas but not much.











I reached for a tried a tested product to do a broad comparison, part of my thinking is a lot will have used this product before, I’m talking of course about Britemax Grimeout.

I applied to the tyre and face of the wheel.




















The I used Cleanse on the right hand side of the tyre/wheel.



















Quick rinse off to leave this




























Then dried the tyres to leave this










Left side 










Right side










On a different wheel I foamed and then sprayed Cleanse onto the tyre. It was clear without any agitation it was lifting dirt from the tyre










Also had a go on the other car to see if any issues on a black gloss alloy.










The answer is no it was fine.

I think Cleanse is a decent product it was used at full strength. I suspect I’d want to for tyres but it can be diluted after initial application to 3:1.

If anything it was subjectively slightly more watery than Grimeout, but to my eye anyway made zero difference in performance. Overall I like it and would consider a purchase once I’ve ran down some product.


----------



## Pilot Pete

Did my F Type V6S yesterday. I have a Das6 Pro+ DA polisher, which I’ve had for a few years. Bought the F Type earlier this year with a view to giving it a full detail as and when I could fit it in. I don’t have access to a covered workshop, so all the work would have to be done on the driveway. This meant the height of summer was out really as it would just be too hot to polish successfully. Yesterday and today have been perfect weather.

When I bought the car the paintwork was hazy and felt like wet and dry paper to touch due to the amount of contamination embedded in the paint. The nose was so badly stone chipped that I elected to get that resprayed a month or so back.

The plan was not to make it perfect, as the paint probably wasn’t quite good enough for that, but to resurrect it and make it look as good as I could. I started with my usual two bucket wash, then used Valet Pro ‘Dragon’s Breath’ around the wheel arches and side panels where most of the brake ‘fallout’ had landed and embedded.

Next stage was to clay the paintwork fully. This left it silky smooth - so much better than before!

I had previously cleaned out and filled as many stone chips on the bonnet as I could, with paint left over from the respray and some clear coat on top. Now these had fully hardened I rubbed the little clear coat ‘bumps’ with 2000, then 3000 grit wet and dry to get them flat and blended to the surrounding paintwork. This is the ‘No going back’ stage where you have wet sanded and left dull patches all over your bonnet!

Rinsed off again and then set to with the DA polisher using a Hexlogic medium cut pad and Menzerna 2500 medium cut polish. This achieved a good finish and I decided against another ‘pass’ with a finishing polish and pad as I had got a result I was happy with.

To finish I applied Collinite 476S wax to leave a gleaming exterior. It’s not perfect, far from it, but most of the marks have been successfully removed and any remaining that are too deep to polish out have been reduced visually quite significantly.

It took me a full day, and at 55 with a bad back I was barely able to walk last night after finishing! It’s easing up this morning and I am happy with my efforts and the results I have achieved.


----------



## Pilot Pete

Yes, I know…..calipers need a refurb! They’re on my to do list!🤣


----------



## Imprezaworks

Looks great, love the colour. I really rate the 2500 polish. Normally buy the 250ml at like £13, but grabbed a litre on ebay at £24 

Those cars are very quick too


----------



## pt1

The motor just had a service and passed its mot so a clean up was in order. Used gt foam and bh surfex for the pre wash followed by wax planet lava shampoo. Mechanic left greasy finger prints around the engine bay so tidied that up too


----------



## Christian6984

My sister is back home with us while awaiting the completion of a new build, Her Fiat 500 had sat unused during covid, her boyfriend ended up working from home and she chose to use his Fiesta ST (same spec and year as mine but it has over 130k miles on), The Fiat suffered during this time from lack of use. 

Me and my dad got the Flat tyre changed, turned out to be a bent rim.
Added new fuel as no idea how much it had as the digital display had failed, we had no idea on mileage, fuel, temp gauge etc as its all in the display, got sent off to an ecu testing company and said it was irreparable several days later.
Charged Battery and got it to run but the Aux Belt was smoking so shut it down, got it recovered to our mechanics as they had a date they had to be moved out of the rental property, Was a siezed alternator and also got oil and filter. I changed the air filter and cabin filter. Days later ended up in Limp home mode with a failed Crankshaft Sensor, Motorfactors gave me a camsensor so was a day or two to get that in stock and fit.

Fiat wanted £850 to replace the speedo, Put one in out of a damaged one for around £100, same year and engine, works fine but the mileage flashes and need correcting as around 30k miles less than on the car that I know of. Brimmed the tank to go and fit it as a precaution, Was only Preston to Bolton but when you dont know how much you've got in the tank better safe than sorry. Whilst in the middle of Bolton at tea time the clutch pedal decides it wants to start sticking down and try and find a local motor factors to get some WD40 to make it home safely.

New front brakes and discs fitted by me and my dad, currently next issue to sort is its loosing a bit of coolant from the top hose off the Expansion bottle which is allegedly common on the 0.9 Twinair, keeping it topped up but not sure if its the pipe or the bottle that's cracked, wiggling the pipe you can hear and see it hiss and bubble from the end of the pipe where it meets the bottle. It also had these strange clips that seemed to fold over on themselves rather than a jubilee which is what I'll fit if I replace it as no idea how these original Fiat ones work. 

Now onto giving it some detailing TLC, car usually looks like this as I had no before, wasn't this bad but It had Green stuff growing in the cracks and crevices, started out with a basic wash but first to make it usable was sorting the interior, the glass roof collects moisture if left and drips on the seats and leads to mould, notably the passengers seat and door card, the rest was just grubby. Didn't get many pictures due to time constraints but was mostly a good soaking of Surfex, drill brush and a Hired Rug doctor which did a great job on my old high mileage fiesta.











Foam and Wash with GT Decon Shampoo, followed by GT Iron Oxide, it was plastered with the stuff. Followed with Tardis but not masses of tar tbf.







Exhaust cleaned with #0000 Wire wool and Meguiars Metal Polish





Paint work, Clayed with Carbon Collective Exfoli Block Mild and ONR, Polished with Rupes Uno Protect and Sealed with Infinity Wax Supergloss+ Spray Wax, Wheels got a quick coat of Wowo CS and tyres with AS Finish. Surprisingly its been 3 weeks since this was done and the roof is still beading well (not been washed) and must have some layer of dust and dirt on it, the only flat area is the boot which is filthy and covered in dirt and the lower parts, looking forward to see how it gets on.


----------



## chrisbeard23

pt1 said:


> Not sure, i did see a van parked next to mine with mountain bikes etc on so maybe them, who knows, im trying not to think about who or what did it 😄


I normally think about what I am going to do to them if I ever catch them. ;-)


----------



## chrisbeard23

Christian6984 said:


> My sister is back home with us while awaiting the completion of a new build, Her Fiat 500 had sat unused during covid, her boyfriend ended up working from home and she chose to use his Fiesta ST (same spec and year as mine but it has over 130k miles on), The Fiat suffered during this time from lack of use.
> 
> Me and my dad got the Flat tyre changed, turned out to be a bent rim.
> Added new fuel as no idea how much it had as the digital display had failed, we had no idea on mileage, fuel, temp gauge etc as its all in the display, got sent off to an ecu testing company and said it was irreparable several days later.
> Charged Battery and got it to run but the Aux Belt was smoking so shut it down, got it recovered to our mechanics as they had a date they had to be moved out of the rental property, Was a siezed alternator and also got oil and filter. I changed the air filter and cabin filter. Days later ended up in Limp home mode with a failed Crankshaft Sensor, Motorfactors gave me a camsensor so was a day or two to get that in stock and fit.
> 
> Fiat wanted £850 to replace the speedo, Put one in out of a damaged one for around £100, same year and engine, works fine but the mileage flashes and need correcting as around 30k miles less than on the car that I know of. Brimmed the tank to go and fit it as a precaution, Was only Preston to Bolton but when you dont know how much you've got in the tank better safe than sorry. Whilst in the middle of Bolton at tea time the clutch pedal decides it wants to start sticking down and try and find a local motor factors to get some WD40 to make it home safely.
> 
> New front brakes and discs fitted by me and my dad, currently next issue to sort is its loosing a bit of coolant from the top hose off the Expansion bottle which is allegedly common on the 0.9 Twinair, keeping it topped up but not sure if its the pipe or the bottle that's cracked, wiggling the pipe you can hear and see it hiss and bubble from the end of the pipe where it meets the bottle. It also had these strange clips that seemed to fold over on themselves rather than a jubilee which is what I'll fit if I replace it as no idea how these original Fiat ones work.
> 
> Now onto giving it some detailing TLC, car usually looks like this as I had no before, wasn't this bad but It had Green stuff growing in the cracks and crevices, started out with a basic wash but first to make it usable was sorting the interior, the glass roof collects moisture if left and drips on the seats and leads to mould, notably the passengers seat and door card, the rest was just grubby. Didn't get many pictures due to time constraints but was mostly a good soaking of Surfex, drill brush and a Hired Rug doctor which did a great job on my old high mileage fiesta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foam and Wash with GT Decon Shampoo, followed by GT Iron Oxide, it was plastered with the stuff. Followed with Tardis but not masses of tar tbf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exhaust cleaned with #0000 Wire wool and Meguiars Metal Polish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint work, Clayed with Carbon Collective Exfoli Block Mild and ONR, Polished with Rupes Uno Protect and Sealed with Infinity Wax Supergloss+ Spray Wax, Wheels got a quick coat of Wowo CS and tyres with AS Finish. Surprisingly its been 3 weeks since this was done and the roof is still beading well (not been washed) and must have some layer of dust and dirt on it, the only flat area is the boot which is filthy and covered in dirt and the lower parts, looking forward to see how it gets on.


Lovely job!


----------



## MDC250

I got my main alloys refurbed last year and haven’t had them back on the car since. I intended to take them back, as to me it looked like before putting the clear down on the diamond cut face it hadn’t been wiped fully clean. Lots of tiny spots seemingly under the clear. Anyway, as I didn’t do it at the time it’s kind of got past the point I felt of realistically being able to argue the point with them.

Had the barrels finished in as close to original Ferric Grey as possible and the face was diamond cut. 

Just have to enjoy them for as long as possible before the inevitable whiteworm takes hold.

Gave them a wipe down with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid and then two coats of Krystal Kleen Detailing Revolve. A good couple of days on the wheel tree next to a radiator in the kitchen and fitted them today. Typically it started raining as soon as I had the first wheel off. I’ve just noticed a bit of aluminium anti seize on the face/spokes on the last picture. Will get that in the morning


----------



## pt1

The beemer received a clean up this afternoon








Paint looking pretty dirty and flat after a month or so without a wash.
Bh surfex and gtechniq w4 citrus foam used in the pre wash, shampoo duties fell on am details shampoo







used a AF towel and bsd for drying.
Let the mrs hoover the car, i couldnt be bothered








Dressed the tyres with tac systems tire dressing








Car looking nice again, time to watch the footy ⚽🍺


----------



## BrummyPete

Another quick wash after a trip over the weekend, another 500 miles racked up. Washed with carpro reset as I'm finding mystic bubble not tough enough to get through the winter grime unless I use double the amount, just having a coffee whilst I decide what to use as a top up lsp......... and for those who know me I've had this car almost 8 months


----------



## pt1

The st's turn today, wasn't to dirty really, used surfex and lambocosmetica neve followed by wax planet lava








just used the blower to dry this evening

















Sunset catching the paintwork


----------



## Imprezaworks

I should really invest in one of those dryers.


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> The st's turn today, wasn't to dirty really, used surfex and lambocosmetica neve followed by wax planet lava
> View attachment 82287
> 
> just used the blower to dry this evening
> View attachment 82288
> 
> 
> View attachment 82289
> 
> Sunset catching the paintwork
> View attachment 82295
> 
> View attachment 82294


My wife always laughs at me when I tell her I’m getting the BigBoi out, Wonder why 

Keep telling her if she wraps it around her neck it’ll keep her warm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

Imprezaworks said:


> I should really invest in one of those dryers.


They are really good, especially for wheels, tyres, door shuts, wing mirrors etc


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> My wife always laughs at me when I tell her I’m getting the BigBoi out, Wonder why
> 
> Keep telling her if she wraps it around her neck it’ll keep her warm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha ha. I actually had it round my neck yesterday, it does keep you warm!


----------



## O.C.D.

Well I used this little lot for a ‘quick‘ exterior clean of my Dad’s car. 2.5 hours later… 🙄

Whatever happened to the days of a bucket, giant sponge and Fairy Liquid? Not forgetting to throw the last of the suds (and crud) over the car before a quick rinse & drying with a chamois leathe! 😃


















Used CarScope’s Tyre Ink for the first time yesterday. Went on some Michelin Pilot Sport 2‘s really well and not bad on the the Continentals either. The CarScope tyre brush is one of the best things I’ve bought and well worth the few pounds they cost.

Results below.


----------



## IvorB1H

But surely the bigboi shouldn’t make her dry ?

too much ? 🫢


----------



## sharrkey

IvorB1H said:


> But surely the bigboi shouldn’t make her dry ?
> 
> too much ? 🫢













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malvern_man

pt1 said:


> They are really good, especially for wheels, tyres, door shuts, wing mirrors etc


I've got the BigBoi BlowR Mini+ , like you say, it's great for wheels and tyres etc, etc.


----------



## GSVHammer

Decided to do a maintenance wash on the car as it needed it.



















Wheels cleaned with GT Wheel Shampoo 1:25

Noticed some black marks on a couple of spokes, near side front.










Hadn’t seen them before.
5 hits with my GT Wheel shampoo , still there
6 hits with AG Wheel shampoo 
2 hits with Tardis










Found a bottle of wonder wheels in the garage from around 15 years ago. Couple of hits with that black marks had gone but the wheel looked marked.










Strange but carried on washing the car.

BH Autofoam @2% through a sprayer covered with Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam.

Washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo 

Dried off . Went round with a 50/50 mix of BSD and CG V7.

Finished off at the problematic wheel and found










Plastic and body work scuffed. Maybe that explains the wheel! Started cursing, no idea how this happened. Car park at work or shopping.

Cleaned with BH Cleanser fluid
3D Speed on a Shinemate Orange pad 3” , gave 2 sets.
Plastic dressed with Britemax Trimmax.

20 minutes later










Staring to carm down now.
Leaving.










Gave the glass a quick once over with Crystal glass cleaner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984

pt1 said:


> Ha ha. I actually had it round my neck yesterday, it does keep you warm!


well whatever your into 😅, if tried that with the metro vac would probably choke myself . Do think about changing the metro vac, don't use it much but the hose is so stiff it feels like you fight with it to safely keep it away from the paint and doesn't help to make things quick. Mostly used on the ST for the Honeycomb pieces. The Bigboi or BLO Air seem to have more flexible lines from what I've seen in videos


----------



## pt1

GSVHammer said:


> Decided to do a maintenance wash on the car as it needed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels cleaned with GT Wheel Shampoo 1:25
> 
> Noticed some black marks on a couple of spokes, near side front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn’t seen them before.
> 5 hits with my GT Wheel shampoo , still there
> 6 hits with AG Wheel shampoo
> 2 hits with Tardis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a bottle of wonder wheels in the garage from around 15 years ago. Couple of hits with that black marks had gone but the wheel looked marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange but carried on washing the car.
> 
> BH Autofoam @2% through a sprayer covered with Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snow Foam.
> 
> Washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo
> 
> Dried off . Went round with a 50/50 mix of BSD and CG V7.
> 
> Finished off at the problematic wheel and found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic and body work scuffed. Maybe that explains the wheel! Started cursing, no idea how this happened. Car park at work or shopping.
> 
> Cleaned with BH Cleanser fluid
> 3D Speed on a Shinemate Orange pad 3” , gave 2 sets.
> Plastic dressed with Britemax Trimmax.
> 
> 20 minutes later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staring to carm down now.
> Leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the glass a quick once over with Crystal glass cleaner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So annoying when you find a new mark on the car! 😡😡 look to have done a good job though pal 👍🏻


----------



## IvorB1H

I cleaned a castle 😁



















M&K pioneer after rinseless wash


----------



## BTS

First clean of my new Hyundai i30N Drive-N Edition. Only 1 of 75 in the UK.


----------



## pt1

Quick clean up today for the st, Gave the wheels, calipers and arches a good clean up though,strong apc,iron fall out, tar remover etc. Brought the ceramic coating on the alloys back to life. 
Used car chem 1900-1 on the car, such a good shampoo 🙂 followed by
Gyeon ceramic detailer as a drying aid.
Bought some stjarnagloss gummi today so tried that out on the tyres


----------



## Pilot Pete

Had a new screen fitted two days ago, so thought I’d black the plastics under the bonnet as they were looking a lighter shade of grey! What made me think that was that the screen fitters had put the wiper arms back on slightly mis-aligned so they were catching the screen finisher when parked…

Cleaned with IPA then applied GTechniq C4, buffed with a microfibre. Results are great - obviously it can’t restore actual scratches, but much better.


----------



## Shiny_N!

BTS said:


> First clean of my new Hyundai i30N Drive-N Edition. Only 1 of 75 in the UK.


Stunning! what did you have to do to get on the list to order that, how many kidneys did you have to sell? 🤣


----------



## alfajim

Hyundai looks a nice bit of kit. Love the wheels.


----------



## BTS

Shiny_N! said:


> Stunning! what did you have to do to get on the list to order that, how many kidneys did you have to sell? 🤣


Thank you! 

I got very lucky after contacting a number of dealers and managed to find one in Worcester who had one available.

Haha a kidney and a few other body parts but it's been worth it so far. Just need to finish running it in.


----------



## Shiny_N!

BTS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got very lucky after contacting a number of dealers and managed to find one in Worcester who had one available.
> 
> Haha a kidney and a few other body parts but it's been worth it so far. Just need to finish running it in.


Enjoy! It looks great and the wheels look stunning!


----------



## A45 Adam

Wife got a new car on Friday so had a bit of time this weekend cleaning the leather in the front. So far got the wheel, front seats, armrest and door cards done. Rears to be done in the future as they aren't too bad. Used Gliptone GT12 to clean and conditioned with GT11. It looks much better in person now. 

Before 


































After 


















































Couple of areas to correct, mainly front and rear bumper then just want to give her some winter protection.


----------



## alfajim

Gave the G a good going over.


----------



## IvorB1H

Like those alloys 👍


----------



## Andyblue

BTS said:


> First clean of my new Hyundai i30N Drive-N Edition. Only 1 of 75 in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 82403
> 
> 
> View attachment 82404
> 
> 
> View attachment 82402


Oh that looks very nice


----------



## alfajim

IvorB1H said:


> Like those alloys 👍


Thanks. Luckily I've not damaged them in the 2.5 years I've had the car. Not sure if they were referbed before I bought it but they're perfect. Had to use some car chem fall out on them today as there was some stubborn stains that wouldn't shift.


----------



## IvorB1H

Mine look matte grey after 300miles on motorway 😐


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Finally had the weather and gave the car a good clean up, my brother in law invited us upto comic con the next day (first time going with the wife and the 2 kids, absolutely loved it!)









You can see him dressed up in the full mando outfit. He went back up the next day to enter the best costume for the event and took first place! A well deserved win as he spent many months prior printing, painting and fitting.









Before going upto the event I made most of the weather as it’s been horrid in Scotland for the past month. The lower half was covered in traffic film

















I started off with the wheels first (badly needs refurbed) I used Mitchell & King - Citrus for the tyres, Mitchell & King - Iron for the alloys, went over with Stjarnagloss - Sno and have Stjarnagloss - Bubblor in my wheel bucket. Gave the wheels a good scrub a barrel brush, noodle mitt and scrubbed the tyres

















I then went onto apply Mitchell & King - Citrus onto the lower half of the car, where all the traffic film is and used Autobrite Direct - Jelly Bean snow foam diluted at 1:10 and put a blanket of snow over on top and let it dwell for a good 5 minutes (one of my friend decided to dispense a the snow foam to try out, this was the first time using coloured foam which was pretty cool 😎 and it actually did not too bad at breaking up the dirt as I’d noticed after rinsing the car. I know Citrus would have done most of the work on the bottom half of the car)

























I felt now it was safe enough for a contact wash using the 2 bucket method and used Stjarnagloss - Bubblor. It created and great amount of suds and felt very slick on the paint work when using my Auto Finesse mitt.


----------



## Shakmeister5000

I then rinsed the car down as this was a high gloss shampoo, I don’t know what additives it’s got in hopefully someone can help. It revealed a nice gloss to the paint work.









I then went on to towel dry the car using Akira Brand - Vermillion, it’s a large drying towel,1400 gsm (I know a lot of yous don’t like using the large fluffy towels but I actually enjoy using it)
Another one my friend dispensed for me is the Autobrite Direct - Ceramic Refresh pro to try. I sprayed onto the panel and spread and then buffed off. I felt it was quite grabby when buffing off but I don’t know if I didn’t wait long enough for the product to cure or it was abit cold outside but it left the car a great finish.

































I finished off by dressing the tyre using Stjarnagloss - Gummi for a satin look


----------



## PaulAT

Three days late…

Car was fairly dirty; I can’t remember the last time I cleaned it. The LSP is nearly gone if not disappeared at all. I think it’s just the Gyeon Ceramic Detailer holding on.

We are still on a water ban so I rinsed it down at my local BP and then did a rinseless wash using ONR.

Finally got to use my recent order of Glace by M&K.


----------



## pt1

Been terrible detailing weather recently, must be 2 weeks or so since i cleaned the motor😳 yep, 2 weeks! I only had a hour or so before it got dark so just a very basic wash.
The st was in a sorry state...
















Bh auto wheels did a great job








Zero agitation, came up like new.
I hit the body with apc+gt snow foam followed up with wax planet lava shampoo. Was dark when i finished so struggled to get a final pic








Car looking better again.. Ready for tonights rain 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## malvern_man

No pics but I gave the interior of my X5 a clean today, it wasn't particularly dirty, just a bit of general dust and finger prints.

● Gyeon vinyl cleaner on the hard plastic surfaces 
● Gyeon interior detailer on all the leather and carbon fibre surfaces 
● Gyeon glass on the windows
● Autobrite citrus apc on all the rubber mats, rinsed off then dried with my BigBoi Buddi then given a coating of Koch Chemie Gummifix


----------



## al_kaholik

Glaco compound and Ultra to the windscreen and mirrors. Sides and back will probably get done tomorrow.

With the hosepipe ban lifted I’m looking forward to getting both cars clean!


----------



## Lexus-is250

Gave the car a quick wash after all that rain and grim roads. Used Autoglanz brute as pre wash and carpro descale to help unclog the coating.























Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Going for a drive tomorrow so gave the motor a quick ONR wash, used alchemy suga coat as a drying aid, first impressions, very nice qd, very easy to use, slick, glossy and smells great, reminded me of adams qd


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Going for a drive tomorrow so gave the motor a quick ONR wash, used alchemy suga coat as a drying aid, first impressions, very nice qd, very easy to use, slick, glossy and smells great, reminded me of adams qd
> View attachment 82726


I have used that QD before and had similar views. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

Quick rinse at the garage meaning we are still on a water ban  and then a rinseless wash using the Adams this time. Then a quick going over with Gyeon Ceramic Detailer.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

PaulAT said:


> Quick rinse at the garage meaning we are still on a water ban  and then a rinseless wash using the Adams this time. Then a quick going over with Gyeon Ceramic Detailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hosepipe ban still?! It's rained for around 2 week where i live 😄 car looking good 👍🏻


----------



## macca666

Quick once over this morning...


----------



## Wilco

What a machine that is. ❤


----------



## sharrkey

It’s been a few weeks since giving the M a good clean  Scottish weather sucks Ass this time of year








































Got a chance to try out ADBL Tangy, similar product to Carpro descale & Labo purifica. I did contact wash the car with Tac systems mystic before and final with Tangy, product was nice and slick but struggled to remove any slight water spots on a few panels, but I found the same with both descale & purifica but if it helps to deep clean paint I’ll continue to use every few months. 
Can’t beat Kamikaze Ws remover for ease of removal. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

The bmw's turn this afternoon.interior received a tidy up first








Used a pre wash consisting of surfex and gtechniq w4 snow foam
Wheels hit with bh auto wheel, top product 








Decided on 1900-1 today for shampoo, another top product 








Used alchemy suga coat as a drying aid/top up again, impressed with this stuff, looks to be pretty hydrophobic too


----------



## GSVHammer

Started off this morning gave the wife’s car a maintenance wash and a coat of Koch Chemie Protecor Wax.

Then on to my Sportage 


















Looking a bit sorry for its self. Sun decided to be full in the sky and around 15c. Gave the car a pressure wash just to cool the panel’s down a bit.










Lower doors down no protection on the car. Change of plan from the maintenance wash then.

All the panels hit with BH Autofoam @4% then covered with Valet Pro Advance Neutral Snowfoam to increase dwell time. 










Wasn’t getting a good foam from my second lance. Eventually got it going. Car then rinsed and washed with the remaining CarChem 1900:1 from the wife’s wash topped up with Garage Therapy Decon Shampoo.

Gave the car a wipe over with BH Cleanser Fluid. Applied a coat of Soft99 Fusso Coat. Applied KC PW on the front grill and wheels. 
Tried two products I haven’t used before. M&K Trim for the external plastic and M&K Tyre for the tyres. Both products easy to apply via yellow sponge applicator. 

Gave the front and rear glass a top up coat of Hellshine, leaving:


































Hopefully will last me over the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAT

pt1 said:


> Hosepipe ban still?! It's rained for around 2 week where i live 😄 car looking good 👍🏻


Unfortunately so  Thames Water reckon it could be on until next year! And thanks.


----------



## pt1

Quick clean up this afternoon, pre wash consisting of surfex and gt snow foam.
After watching a speccy McSporran yt video this morning i decided to copy a wash method i seen him using.i covered the car in am details shampoo via a lance then worked round the car with wash mitts, using 1 bucket of water to rinse the mitts. Nice change, i will use this wash method again.
Prior to this the alloys and tyres received a good clean up using surfex and gt wheel shampoo, tyres scrubbed with autoglanz rebound








I bought some tw graphene tyre shine the other day so decided to give it run out. Tyres were dried with the big boi blower before application.after a good shake i liberally sprayed the product over the tyre, could do with a better spray head as it is quite gloopy and seemed to go everywhere








Left to soak into the tyre for 5 mins or so before removing excess with a microfiber, leaving this finish...








The car was a nightmare to dry today, cold and very humid, eventually got it done via the BigBoi and purestar twist towel


----------



## IvorB1H

I like the finish of the grapheme spray might give that a go next year did it cause any issues getting it off the allloys etc ?


----------



## pt1

IvorB1H said:


> I like the finish of the grapheme spray might give that a go next year did it cause any issues getting it off the allloys etc ?


Nope, just wipes straight off. Smells nice which is a bonus


----------



## sharrkey

pt1 said:


> Quick clean up this afternoon, pre wash consisting of surfex and gt snow foam.
> After watching a speccy McSporran yt video this morning i decided to copy a wash method i seen him using.i covered the car in am details shampoo via a lance then worked round the car with wash mitts, using 1 bucket of water to rinse the mitts. Nice change, i will use this wash method again.
> Prior to this the alloys and tyres received a good clean up using surfex and gt wheel shampoo, tyres scrubbed with autoglanz rebound
> View attachment 82829
> 
> I bought some tw graphene tyre shine the other day so decided to give it run out. Tyres were dried with the big boi blower before application.after a good shake i liberally sprayed the product over the tyre, could do with a better spray head as it is quite gloopy and seemed to go everywhere
> View attachment 82831
> 
> Left to soak into the tyre for 5 mins or so before removing excess with a microfiber, leaving this finish...
> View attachment 82832
> 
> The car was a nightmare to dry today, cold and very humid, eventually got it done via the BigBoi and purestar twist towel
> View attachment 82834
> 
> View attachment 82833


Holy moly that’s some amounts of Tw on tyres lol
Just for reference I used the Gyeon tyre applicator for application, a lot less waste or you could use something similar. 
How did you find the final finish after it dried bud?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Holy moly that’s some amounts of Tw on tyres lol
> Just for reference I used the Gyeon tyre applicator for application, a lot less waste or you could use something similar.
> How did you find the final finish after it dried bud?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, plastered it on ha.i didn't read the instructions and applied it wrong/to much. I thought it was spray on n leave for 5mins...My bad 😒
I think it looks something similar to gt serum, nice darkening effect on the tyre, not to glossy.see how it lasts now 👍🏻


----------



## pt1

Seen the elderly lady over the road struggling washing her car so decided to go over and give her a helping hand. The ocd kicked in,ended up giving her car a wash with garage therapy decon shampoo,gave the bodywork a layer of protection using dodo juice future armour then dressed all the plastics and tyres with stjarnagloss gummi


----------



## AndyQash

pt1 said:


> Seen the elderly lady over the road struggling washing her car so decided to go over and give her a helping hand. The ocd kicked in,ended up giving her car a wash with garage therapy decon shampoo,gave the bodywork a layer of protection using dodo juice future armour then dressed all the plastics and tyres with stjarnagloss gummi
> View attachment 82886


Great job and good on you for helping out.


----------



## 121DOM

pt1 said:


> Seen the elderly lady over the road struggling washing her car so decided to go over and give her a helping hand. The ocd kicked in,ended up giving her car a wash with garage therapy decon shampoo,gave the bodywork a layer of protection using dodo juice future armour then dressed all the plastics and tyres with stjarnagloss gummi
> View attachment 82886


Good lad 👍. I did the same years ago when we lived in Poole. Started a very green green mk1 focus into a car I spent longer on than my own every Sunday. Very satisfying and rewarding.


----------



## pt1

The interior, especially the boot was in need of a good clean up as my golden retriever likes to leave baffling amounts of hair and mud in there.i Stripped the full boot out,brushed, hoovered, apc'd then dressed the rubber and plastics with stjarnagloss gummi, dressed the spare wheel with tw graphene tyre dressing. Gave the materials in the boot a coating of as bio brisk, great for getting rid of that doggy smell








Rubber mats are brilliant this time of year. A simple shake, apc, agitate, blast over with the pw then left to dry naturally. Pic showing just after i doused them in apc








Gave the interior a good hoover out and wipe over with a very weak apc.
Used Mitchell and King cleanse, leather cleaner for the first time today, diluted it around 5/1,the leather was hardly dirty but i enjoyed using it and it left a lovely natural finish with zero residue left behind








Peddles, lower plastics etc all cleaned up to,getting the interior back to a Decent standard
On to the exterior next, started on the wheels, was interested to see how the tw graphene tyre dressing had lasted. Its been on a week or so since i applied it, since then its been driven through pretty much a week of wet weather, this is the tyre after being washed








Impressed! still looks great and leaves the tyre with hydrophobic coating. Gave the body the usual going over, drying it with the big boi blower


----------



## alfajim

Broke my own record today and cleaned 10 cars today. Yes I was bored.


----------



## malvern_man

Quick maintenance wash today as my car wasn't to dirty.

A while ago I tidied up my racking that I keep my products on and I came across some old Diamondbrite products that I'd had for a long time and needed using up (snow foam and shampoo) so I use these.

One product that I bought a while ago but hadn't had chance to try out was Autobrite Direct Top Gloss so I added 200ml to the wash bucket. I was impressed with the ease of use and the fact that it didn't diminish the suds in the bucket. I was also quite impressed with the finish it left after rinsing off and drying.

Although my wheels are Gyeon ceramic coated I topped up the coating with a few spritzes of Diamondbrite Alloy Shield spray and rinse protector, again to use up a small half full bottle.


----------



## Peirre

After having limited the time washing the car in the past few months due to the hosepipe ban. Today I’ve managed to get a full wash and additional winter prep done. Including decon, wheels, snowfoam, hot 2 bucket wash, rinse, more snowfoam, ceramic topper, H2go on the glass and finally a little FK1000 around the peashooter’s.


----------



## Wilco

Peirre said:


> After having limited the time washing the car in the past few months due to the hosepipe ban. Today I’ve managed to get a full wash and additional winter prep done. Including decon, wheels, snowfoam, hot 2 bucket wash, rinse, more snowfoam, ceramic topper, H2go on the glass and finally a little FK1000 around the peashooter’s.


And how much more content do you feel today? 💪🙂


----------



## macca666

Gave the MX5 a wash today it was manky!


----------



## pt1

Lookin great 👍🏻 Good idea with the collage, ill have to give that a go 👍🏻


----------



## Peirre

Wilco said:


> And how much more content do you feel today? 💪🙂


When I walked out the door at 4am and saw the car shimmering in the street lights, then this evening walking back to the car and seeing everything was clean I knew I had done something right


----------



## pt1

Double detail today.. Gave both cars a exterior clean up.both got exactly the same treatment. Usual autumn crud on the cars so started with a pw rinse followed by surfex hd on the lower half then the full car topped with dodo juice apple i foam. Wheels cleaned with gt wheel shampoo in the ik foamer. Bodywork fully coated with gt one shampoo via a lance then methodically washed with a various mitts.it Was getting very cold and humid when i was finishing off so the cars really didn't want to dry! my Big boi blower and purestar twist drying towel tried there best though


----------



## PaulAT

With the hosepipe bab finally over I managed to get round to decontaminating the car and applying my winter LSP. God knows what the last topper I applied was (maybe Gyeon Ceramic Detailer) but I haven’t applied an LSP since March with Detailed Online Surreal wax.

Before pics:



















Arches pre-soaked with KC GS at 1:9 and then I cleaned the wheels using using Brake Buster undiluted. Obviously it did a much better job than usual as I usually dilute it to 1:7 but even so, I was pleased with the results.











Next, snow foamed the car with Garage Therapy Decon shampoo before rinsing and then washing with the same shampoo to strip back any old LSP. I then gave the car a wipe over in several places with Detailed Online’s Glue & Tar Remover followed by a thorough wipe down with Garage Therapy Iron on both the bodywork and wheels. All chemicals then rinsed over with the pressure washer before applying some Valet Pro PH neutral snow foam and wiping down with a MF mitt to make doubly sure. 

Car was then dried before applying Wowo’s CS through a foam lance onto the wheels.

Next it was on to a new product for me; M&K Pure. Applied and buffed off leaving:










Another new item next; Diamond Seal. 



















Finally got around to applying another new M&K product, their winter wax Heather. Tyres dressed with Ultra Shine to complete the job.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

What you think of diamond seal ? I think it adds some depth or warmth even under the wax that you don’t get with Titan.

probably going to try out the Bavaria twins next year


----------



## PaulAT

IvorB1H said:


> What you think of diamond seal ? I think it adds some depth or warmth even under the wax that you don’t get with Titan.
> 
> probably going to try out the Bavaria twins next year


To be honest I couldn’t tell much of a difference. I have used a M&K wax before without Diamond Seal underneath and seemed a similar result. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

Fair enough give it a couple of days


----------



## Trekker12

Not today, but yesterday.

My first winter detailing. I introduced myself in the intros pages back in September but haven’t posted since. The car was damaged in an accident some months ago and came back from the repairers in early October.

I pre washed using 5% solution of Bilt Hamber Surfex, it removed most of the large dirt stuck to the car but much of the smaller stuff was still there when I started to hand wash. I ran out of wheel cleaner on the 4th wheel so used the Surfex, which seemed to do a better job of removing grime than the Auto Glym cleaner I had been using.

I washed using Two buckets of hot water and a noodle mitt. I then dried it off and applied a layer of Auto Glym Super Resin Polish and finished the job with a layer of Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. Quite pleased with the results although the colour doesn’t show quite as shiny in the photos as outside but it does reflect the outside Christmas lights which also went up yesterday!


----------



## PaulAT

IvorB1H said:


> Fair enough give it a couple of days


Beads are looking good today though I must admit. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1

Had a lovely day out in the lakes today








The car was pitted on returning home though. i have resisted washing the car the last week or so due to the weather but today was a step to far... Had to be done 😃
















I didn't want to turn the driveway into a ice rink so blasted off the majority of the dirt at the local garage's pw Station
Returning home to finish the job with ONR
















Must say the tw graphene tyre dressing is holding up very well, just had a wipe over with onr today.not a full on clean up but looking much better


----------



## R_macus

I will say I'll do none for a week. Temps hovering around freezing.


----------



## alfajim

Parked in the street, let the sun defrost it, then got the salt off of it.


----------



## Andyblue

Nothing - cars under snow and frozen 🥶🥶

Hopefully not as cold next week


----------



## pt1

Andyblue said:


> Nothing - cars under snow and frozen 🥶🥶
> 
> Hopefully not as cold next week


Wimp 😄


----------



## Muska

Gave the new car a good clean and wanted to get a little protection on for winter. I've had Gyeon Q2 Wax for ages and not got around to giving it a go. WOW, so easy to apply and remove, probably the best wax I've used in this regard. I look forward to seeing some nice beading


----------



## Itstony

Been so busy on another project found time today to do a wash, dry and back in the garage for the rest.
Decided to use my Gtech foam instead of my favourite KC Vb. Now been reminded why I had too, but the car couldn't be called dirty.
M&K Wax+ QD topper. Usual routine on black gloss wheels, barrels and spokes with WW wrapped with a MF for reach, sprayed up with KC FSE QD good rinse aid for wheels. Windows with GT perfect glass.
Then covered.

Foam wash

















QD'd and sparkling.

















Bubeyes.


----------



## ridders66

What detailing could be done in -5 temperature?


----------



## Itstony

Not that cold where this baby stays and garaged


----------



## rowlers

ridders66 said:


> What detailing could be done in -5 temperature?


Struggling here too, -4ish, cars are filthy, but don't want to have sheet ice everywhere when it freezes tonight!


----------



## ridders66

rowlers said:


> Struggling here too, -4ish, cars are filthy, but don't want to have sheet ice everywhere when it freezes tonight!


Car stays dirty when it’s this cold.


----------



## pt1

The big freeze put put a hold on detailing duties for a while so was nice to get the car cleaned up today.car had a thorough pre wash with bh surfex hd and gt snow foam, wheels cleaned with bh auto wheels. Car was then coated in gt one shampoo via the lance and washed over with various noodle mitts. Car blown dry then tyres topped with tw graphene tyre dressing. Ran out of day light so no time for the interior 😔


----------



## macmark

pt1 said:


> The big freeze put put a hold on detailing duties for a while so was nice to get the car cleaned up today.car had a thorough pre wash with bh surfex hd and gt snow foam, wheels cleaned with bh auto wheels. Car was then coated in gt one shampoo via the lance and washed over with various noodle mitts. Car blown dry then tyres topped with tw graphene tyre dressing. Ran out of day light so no time for the interior 😔


Can I ask what dilution you use the GT One Shampoo in the lance please?


----------



## pt1

macmark said:


> Can I ask what dilution you use the GT One Shampoo in the lance please?


I was in a rush so didnt actually measure,few decent glugs in warm water, left a nice layer of shampoo over the car


----------



## IvorB1H

Is that a standard glug or an imperial glug ?


----------



## pt1

IvorB1H said:


> Is that a standard glug or an imperial glug ?


Somewhere inbetween 😄


----------



## O.C.D.

Finally able to get the cars done after the hose reel and gun unfroze after the mini ice age! Tried out High Definition Detail’s Road Rage TFR before foaming/contact washing for the first time as the cars were filthy. It definitely removed more dirt than foaming alone (BH Autofoam this time). 2nd car, i foamed over the Road Rage as it wasn’t as dirty & I was running out of time too. Used Garage Therapy‘s car wash (very slick), then Auto Glym’s Polar Seal for quick protection which is a great product for this time of year.

I also killed a detailing brush while swapping the cars round. 😀


----------



## Shiny_N!

still time to put a replacement brush on your christmas list!


----------



## O.C.D.

Shiny_N! said:


> still time to put a replacement brush on your christmas list!


Haha! Yeah, I'll be doing that right now. Shame as It was a good brush too.


----------



## Shiny_N!

O.C.D. said:


> Haha! Yeah, I'll be doing that right now. Shame as It was a good brush too.


Yeah I have one of the soft bristle versions myself!


----------



## malvern_man

macmark said:


> Can I ask what dilution you use the GT One Shampoo in the lance please?


Use a 1:9 dilution ratio. 

30ml of GT One Shampoo and 270ml of water is plenty for most cars.


----------



## macmark

malvern_man said:


> Use a 1:9 dilution ratio.
> 
> 30ml of GT One Shampoo and 270ml of water is plenty for most cars.


Many thanks


----------



## cptzippy

Polished the new Maverick with CarPro Essence and glass pads…


----------



## GSVHammer

The Sportage was overdue a wash.



















Quick blast round with the PW to remove as much grid as possible. Wheels gleaned with GT wheel shampoo. Top of the doors down pre treated with BH Autofoam through a sprayer at 4%. 

New toy to try out










Car was then foamed with VP Advanced Neutral Snowfoam via my new Carscope Foam lance. 

Left to dwell for 5 minutes 










Car was looking better after the pre wash



















Car was then washed with CarChem 1900:1 shampoo. Rinsed off, Turtlewax Dry N Shine applied to the wheels front grill and plastics. PW off and dried with the Worx leaf blower.
Towel dried and left over areas.
Gave the inside a quick vacuum and wiped over the seats and dash with some CG inner clean at 1:20.

Put another coat of Hellshine glass sealant on the front and rear screens.
Didn’t use anything on the bodywork as this is the first wash since applying Soft99 Fusso Coat original formula. 

Leaving 



















Got my new hose reel fitted yesterday, so used that. A lot easier than getting out and putting away a hose pipe.










An hour after I had finished it started to rain, got the dirt off it though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim

H2go had worn off, so gave the windscreen a polish with gtechniq nano polish, then applied glaco.


----------



## IvorB1H

Hot tub lid 🤣


----------



## Rappy

IvorB1H said:


> Hot tub lid 🤣


You should have seen my stainless steel sinks from 2 yrs ago. I even posted pics 😅😅😅


----------



## Rappy

IvorB1H said:


> Hot tub lid 🤣


Pic of sink from 2020 😅😅😅


----------



## IvorB1H

My lord that’s a shiny sink 🤣👍


----------



## alfajim

That sink came up a treat


----------



## Rappy

alfajim said:


> That sink came up a treat


A great combo of superfine wirewool & Autosol 👍


----------



## BrummyPete

I cleaned the inside of my car on Christmas day, in all fairness I was at work all day.......


----------



## cptzippy

cquartz UK 3.0 yesterday and Gliss today on the new Maverick.


----------



## Webarno

My 3 and a half year old Karcher K2 Compact died last week after I tried using it whilst it was still frozen (donut), so treated myself for Christmas to the K4 Compact.

Decent weather today so gave the girl a wash.


----------



## Peirre

I received my copy of ProDetailer 16 this morning and after a quick glance at the pimp my Kranzle pages it prompted me to dig out the chemical injector kit I got when I bought my k10 package in the group by a few years ago. Upon checking the part number (133761) it appears that it is the one for the K7, which assume has a slightly different nozzle. The K10 item is a different part number. My question is will this item work with my k10?


----------



## cptzippy

Wasn’t going to do any detailing today but broke down and applied Gtechniq G1 to the windscreen and side windows of the Maverick.


----------



## BrummyPete

Quick wash of my new steed, I'm doing better, had my last car almost a year 😂


----------



## Wilco

Smart that 👌 
On a personal note I'm getting tired of this rain. Please give me a couple of hours of dry weather to get a proper job done.


----------



## pt1

Wilco said:


> Smart that 👌
> On a personal note I'm getting tired of this rain. Please give me a couple of hours of dry weather to get a proper job done.


Agreed, weather been terrible for detailing


----------



## 666dub

Washed the car today, ok it was minging, but mainly because it's going in for the Oil Cooler seals, done tommorow, and there's no way, I would take a dirty car to the garage, is there anyone else would do this, or is it just me? 🙂


----------



## malvern_man

The X5 had a maintenance wash today, the products used were ...Autobrite Magifoam (I used the custard version) and for the contact wash...Autobrite Ceramic Infused Shampoo and Purple Velvet Shampoo mixed together.


----------



## olliewills

Had a little time to myself during lunch today so decided to make a start cleaning the 308 after it's 1000km road trip back to the UK for Christmas. I'd cleaned it just before we left as I like to have the car clean inside and out before long journeys. Of course no matter how clean it is at the start of the journey, it doesn't last! It was in a right state between wet French and British roads, plus no doubt picked up some rubbish from hanging around in the ports waiting for the ferry. The inside was also in a mess, largely because we were keeping the two young boys in the back seats happy and fed for journey! 

I managed to vacuum and wipe down all the interior surfaces with Surfex and dress them with PERL @ 1:3. The wheels and arches were foamed with BH AutoFoam, PW'd and then cleaned with brushes/mitts and BH AutoWash. The Tyres were scrubbed with Surfex @ 1:3 and dressed with PERL neat. The WoWo's Crystal Selant is still going strong on the wheels so they were simple enough to bring back. The probably do need a fallout remover appled after the journey but it would have been wasteful to apply it to utterly filthy wheels so I decided to clean them today and they'll get Korrosol on the next weekly wash.

I foamed the car with BH TouchLess, rinsed with the PW and then gave it a final DI rinse to avoid spotting. It's much better than it was but it still needs a proper contact wash. I also didn't give any attention to the door shuts or interior glass. The glass is pretty rough and I expect will take a few hits of CarPro Clarify and multiple towels to get sorted. I also spotted some tar spots along the sills and a new stone chip on the front bumper which I'll have to sort out. 

I didn't take any photos due to time constraints but I might snap one tomorrow morning if the weather stays clear through the night like its supposed to! Still, all good fun!


----------



## pt1

Todays clean was a totally touchless affair consisting of a PW'er.. surfex hd.. Gt snow foam.. Bh auto wheels and a big boi blower as its due to rain again tomorrow


----------



## olliewills

Had another lunch time to myself today so took the opportunity to wash the Suzuki since it was at home for the day.

Process was much the same as the 308 the day before except I skipped the bucket wash for now as the car wasn't hugely dirty. A prewash was enough given it had a fresh coat of WetCoat at its last wash and was garaged and barely run since. It still got a DI rinse at the end, as did the 308 that was next to it and likely received some overspray. It did manage to do the interior glass however, which I still need to do on the 308. 

@mpc48 even saw some of those annoying dark stains that resist!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## IvorB1H

Hate to say this mate it looks fab but someone seems to have messed about with the steering wheel and moved it to the wrong side 😳


----------



## olliewills

IvorB1H said:


> Hate to say this mate it looks fab but someone seems to have messed about with the steering wheel and moved it to the wrong side 😳


Haha, well that joke happens to fit perfectly with the 3 different people that gave me the French versions of "You can do mine next/You'll wash the paint off" today! Seems we're playing all the hits! 🤣 

On another note, I realise I caught the inside of my garage in that one pic. Looking at all my detailing kit surrounded by pushchairs, highchairs, DIY tools and Christmas deco boxes reminds me of just how impatient I am for our new house to be built where I will have a more dedicated space for keeping on top of the cars....


----------



## IvorB1H

Lol in my experience a larger garage just means that the sister in law just donates more stuff to us 🤨 “for the kids” 

your build seems to be moving at a good pace you’ll be in, in no time 😁


----------



## 121DOM

Sheds and outside storage boxes lads 👍👍👍👍


----------



## 121DOM

olliewills said:


> Had another lunch time to myself today so took the opportunity to wash the Suzuki since it was at home for the day.
> 
> Process was much the same as the 308 the day before except I skipped the bucket wash for now as the car wasn't hugely dirty. A prewash was enough given it had a fresh coat of WetCoat at its last wash and was garaged and barely run since. It still got a DI rinse at the end, as did the 308 that was next to it and likely received some overspray. It did manage to do the interior glass however, which I still need to do on the 308.
> 
> @mpc48 even saw some of those annoying dark stains that resist!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Looking good. No mention of the new Marolex Xmas pressie


----------



## olliewills

IvorB1H said:


> Lol in my experience a larger garage just means that the sister in law just donates more stuff to us 🤨 “for the kids”


I'm ashamed to say that these days we are usually the ones doing the donating! We've already given loads of stuff to friends/family/charity and now our youngest is geting to the point where soon we won't need another collection of stuff. Hopefully by the time we move into the new place, we'll have managed to have even more of a clear out, but who knows!



121DOM said:


> Sheds and outside storage boxes lads 👍👍👍👍


We'll definitely end up with a shed for all the garden stuff but an outside storage box might also be a good plan, but we'll see how it goes!



121DOM said:


> Looking good. No mention of the new Marolex Xmas pressie


I decided not to give the foamer or tyre dressing brush a specific mention because I haven't had enough time to get used to them yet and I thought I might do a mini-review once I had. But, since you've asked the highlights are:

*Foamer: *Really solid bit of kit. Produces probably the nicest foam I've ever seen from BH AutoFoam of any application method I've tried. Does need a solid amount of pumping to start with and then maybe 10-15 extra per panel (as I'd rightly been warned). I didn't find the pump lever knob very comfortable to use, particularly because the top cover kept popping off (could benefit from being lightly threaded instead of just a push fit). In the end I've wrapped rubber tape around the whole thing to keep it together and make it more grippy. I store the extra nozzles inside the handle.

*Dressing Brush: *Well built and very comfortable to hold in use. Gives a nice spread of product that seems to get into all the grooves etc. Good at keeping your hands clean and with storage. Does need to be primed with product before it starts to give the best, most even coverage. Lovely dense bristles but this can lead to some 'pushing' of product along the leading edge of the brush. The bristles could benefit from being perhaps 5mm longer to help with application on the lowest part of the tyre in contact with the road, which would mean you don't need to roll the car back a foot to access this area.


----------



## Wilco

It's stayed dry for a couple of hours!!! Woo hoo.

Thorough wash, wipe down with cleanser fluid then a coat of M&K Rory wax. Another lovely to use wax leaving a lovely finish. Much happier with the car now.


----------



## Mekerz

Looks incredibly well kept for a car that isn't far off 20 years old! Has it been with you its entire life?


----------



## Wilco

Its an 08. Dad bought it when it was 2 years old. I've had it the last 2 years and actually bought it off him a couple of months ago. She's been well looked after but feels her age at times.


----------



## [email protected]

*Eventually a dry day……last washed 5 weeks ago…New Toys to play with...!!…under carriage sprayer brilliant . Dewalt blower 18volt…okay ish + Koch Chemie FSE Brilliant…

Wax Planet 8 Below foamed 1.10, over HDD Road Rage, pump sprayer 1.10.
Wheels GT 1 shampoo, but loving P&S Brake Buster…GT 1 Serum, + wet coat sun roof + wheels….

























































Defo not my best wash but it's been


































































































5 weeks...
Still feel like a fool with my leaf blower on wheels, front grill, and mirrors…..but did the job.
Finished off car with Koch Chemie FSE.
Been dying to try this for ages FSE.

Tried to photo on my scan light before and after, but can’t get a decent pic but brilliant took off ALL of hard water spots which must of been on for last April decom polish Can Coat Evo….*

Basically defo sold on in2detailing under carriage sprayer, P&S Brake Buster and FSE

Question??....could or can you go over FSE with a detail spray afterwards...I'm a beginner here....so be gentle....thanksss


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> *Eventually a dry day……last washed 5 weeks ago…New Toys to play with...!!…under carriage sprayer brilliant . Dewalt blower 18volt…okay ish + Koch Chemie FSE Brilliant…
> 
> Wax Planet 8 Below foamed 1.10, over HDD Road Rage, pump sprayer 1.10.
> Wheels GT 1 shampoo, but loving P&S Brake Buster…GT 1 Serum, + wet coat sun roof + wheels….
> View attachment 83515
> View attachment 83516
> 
> 
> View attachment 83519
> 
> 
> View attachment 83520
> 
> View attachment 83522
> 
> View attachment 83518
> 
> View attachment 83521
> 
> Defo not my best wash but it's been
> View attachment 83515
> View attachment 83516
> View attachment 83518
> View attachment 83519
> View attachment 83520
> View attachment 83521
> View attachment 83522
> View attachment 83515
> View attachment 83516
> View attachment 83518
> View attachment 83519
> View attachment 83520
> View attachment 83521
> View attachment 83522
> 5 weeks...
> Still feel like a fool with my leaf blower on wheels, front grill, and mirrors…..but did the job.
> Finished off car with Koch Chemie FSE.
> Been dying to try this for ages FSE.
> 
> Tried to photo on my scan light before and after, but can’t get a decent pic but brilliant took off ALL of hard water spots which must of been on for last April decom polish Can Coat Evo….*
> 
> Basically defo sold on in2detailing under carriage sprayer, P&S Brake Buster and FSE
> 
> Question??....could or can you go over FSE with a detail spray afterwards...I'm a beginner here....so be gentle....thanksss


----------



## [email protected]

Oops... to many pics...apologise to be boring...


----------



## IvorB1H

Under carriage sprayer getting added to the list 🤣


----------



## macca666

[email protected] said:


> Oops... to many pics...apologise to be boring...


Think its cause its the same pics repeated about 4 times lol The main pic I was eager to see was the under carriage sprayer in action which isn't there 😂


----------



## [email protected]

macca666 said:


> Think its cause its the same pics repeated about 4 times lol The main pic I was eager to see was the under carriage sprayer in action which isn't there 😂


I'm crap at these post's...sorry...I'll send pic tomorrow as didn't show how much crap came for underneath car staggered I was...it's the black version on in2detailing...I'll send pics tomorrow promise (cross my heart or hope to die)...very besta


----------



## macca666

[email protected] said:


> I'm crap at these post's...sorry...I'll send pic tomorrow as didn't show how much crap came for underneath car staggered I was...it's the black version on in2detailing...I'll send pics tomorrow promise (cross my heart or hope to die)...very besta


No need to apologise mate its no hassle.

Like Ivor I'm interested in the undercarriage sprayer especially at this time of year with an the salt on our roads so sent pics would be appreciated 👍🏼


----------



## IvorB1H

I was wondering if there was one of these or an adaptor that’d let you spray a suitable sealant under the car too 🧐


----------



## [email protected]

macca666 said:


> No need to apologise mate its no hassle.
> 
> Like Ivor I'm interested in the undercarriage sprayer especially at this time of year with an the salt on our roads so sent pics would be appreciated 👍🏼


Pic of undercarriage sprayer, unfortunately it's about to rain here now other wise I would have got the jet washer out to show how impressed I am...now I'm only on a Screw fix Titan pressure washer 130 bar....so not the best...but amount of crap it left on floor l was impressed, I also drive past every day a new housing development locally and all though road sweepers are out there's still lots of mud on road, used my long bar yesterday instead of the short straight bars as I'm sure they would leak...hopefully some clever bugger will come up with snow foam adapter to fit undercarriage sprayer..purchased at in2detailing but on Amazon also...sorry to have made you spend money...have a good 1


----------



## [email protected]

IvorB1H said:


> I was wondering if there was one of these or an adaptor that’d let you spray a suitable sealant under the car too 🧐


I was wondering the same thing, I'm sure someone will come up with something have good 1


----------



## Shiny_N!

A lance bottle with a lid that had two quick connects (inlet and outlet) on the top maybe?? Not sure if anything exists!


----------



## [email protected]

Shiny_N! said:


> A lance bottle with a lid that had two quick connects (inlet and outlet) on the top maybe?? Not sure if anything exists!


I'm thinking more like a APC then anti corrosion instead of snow foam....but that's just a idea which would have it's faults I suppose, I just looked under bonnet after using yesterday, engine bay needs a wash now....(


----------



## IvorB1H

Has it sprayed it all up into the engine ? 🤭 I suppose an in-line bottle might work let’s hope some manufacturers/ suppliers are reading this and they come up with something 😁


----------



## GSVHammer

[email protected] said:


> I was wondering the same thing, I'm sure someone will come up with something have good 1





[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking more like a APC then anti corrosion instead of snow foam....but that's just a idea which would have it's faults I suppose, I just looked under bonnet after using yesterday, engine bay needs a wash now....(


Anti rust snow foam video






Anti rust snow foam product:
*Bōsei Anti Rust Snowfoam*


----------



## pt1

Right, 35mins, its all i had before the boys went swimming .. Could i get a Quick interior tidy and touchless wash done on the bmw?! Interior first, hoovered then a quick going over with surfex at around 1/2%.glass cleaned with car chem clear view glass cleaner. Wheels coated in bh auto wheels, the lower body coated in surfex at 8%, full car topped with gt snow foam.. All then blasted off to leave the car looking pretty good for such a short space of time. Only got a quick pic of the wheels, bh auto wheels is such a good product...








Left for a few minutes then blasted off leaving clean alloy wheels








Managed to get it all done with around 1 minute to spare 😄


----------



## Rappy

After numerous contactless washes with high PH cleaners, both were in need of a deep clean. 

This is my first contact wash in nearly 3 mths. Both mine & Mrs Rappy's got a 3 PH wash.

I have to say SiRamik is still performing faultlessly 👍👍


----------



## Shiny_N!

PT1 you're lucky to have had a break in the rain long enough to get any done! I'm starting to get with drawl symptoms! lol!


----------



## Rappy

Shiny_N! said:


> PT1 you're lucky to have had a break in the rain long enough to get any done! I'm starting to get with drawl symptoms! lol!


I managed to wash mine with zero rain. Mrs Rappys was a different story. Torrential rain, but not an issue as both were DI rinsed.


----------



## pt1

Shiny_N! said:


> PT1 you're lucky to have had a break in the rain long enough to get any done! I'm starting to get with drawl symptoms! lol!


Really has been terrible detailing weather the last month or so 😔 it was ok for a few hours today , raining again now though 😄


----------



## Shiny_N!

pt1 said:


> Really has been terrible detailing weather the last month or so 😔 it was ok for a few hours today , raining again now though 😄
> [/QUOTE
> yeah just dont look at how dirty the cars are, just dont look at how dirty the cars are...😬🤣


----------



## Andyblue

Nothing but rain at 45deg here most of the day


----------



## Christian6984

A very long overdue wash needed on the Fiesta down to a number of things, ended up with that cold and cough doing the rounds that rattled on for 5-6 weeks in November to December that gave me no motivation to get out and clean the car, then we had the frost and ice over Christmas and then had rain on days off or the one day I finish early in the week. Think the car was last washed 7-8 weeks ago in November, and still need to sort the headlight, wing and bumper which got scratched when it went in for an injector seal issue that lead to it stinking of diesel when sat idle at traffic lights. Got a bit fed up of it tbf as It came just after the top of the engine being torn down due to the glow plugs needing doing and two snapped in the head, this is most likely when the seal problem arose.

Got chance to test a new product or two, used a marolex sprayer which seems to last forever on the wheels, used AG Spritzer at 1% which I think is max LSP safe, while I was working my way around the wheels and arches which were full of grit and dirt, I applied to the lower half's and rinsed to see if it could rival Autofoam @ 4%, must say didn't seem to remove as much and moved onto the latter for the cars paint, Interested to know what PIR other's use it at, I may wait for it to get dirty again and do a test with small amounts at 1-4% and pour it down the lower doors up against AF see if it can compete. 

Got a detail factory tyre brush, which has a good rubberised handle for grip and was excellent paired with Autoglanz Rebound. Had a tiny bit of GT Iron Oxide left, added a little touch of water to thin it out and did a good job cutting through the much amount of overdue brake dust. Some bits where stained following this and KKD Devil's juice took care of these localised area's no problem, quick bit of protection added with BSD.

Wash was Adams Blue and added some P&S Absolute to both the wash and rinse bucket to try and keep it safe considering how grim it was, started raining when trying to dry so packed away the PW and hose etc. After this sprayed ONR and got most of the water off and finished with KC FSE. Tyre's dressed with KC PSS due to the Rebound doing such a good job of cleaning the tyres. AS Tango made drying the door shuts a breeze.


----------



## Shiny_N!

I love the detail factory brushes! my go to brushes! Think the tyre brush is great soft but not too soft!


----------



## sharrkey

Finally got to give the M a good clean yesterday, Scottish Weather just sucks ass! 
Hit with korrosol 
Foamed over top with Bh Auto foam
Rinsed and foamed again with tangy
Contact was with feynlab pure wash, final spray rinse with in finity wax ******* boost, can’t say I’m over impressed with it. 

Alloys cleaned and tyres cleaned with Adbl tyre & rubber and some Tw graphene slapped on 

No fancy shots today but nicely cleaned after a long long time, roll in the better weather. 
















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GSVHammer

Maintenance wash this morning. 










Wheels: GT Wheel Shampoo 
Bodywork: BH Autofoam via pump sprayer @4%
Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam 










CarChem 1900:1 shampoo.

Tried out my new Detail Guardz Dirtlock Scrub Wall Attachment.










Really kept my wash mitts clean.

Wheels and front grill treated with TW Dry N Shine
Glass: cleaned with Autobrite Direct Crystal glass cleaner

Leaving:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete

Managed 2 coats of angelwax h2go on all the glass, I was going to get Gtechniq G1 again but I always get pulled back to h2go, it really is easy to use, lasts well and I find it clears the water better


----------



## Kenan

GSVHammer said:


> Maintenance wash this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheels: GT Wheel Shampoo
> Bodywork: BH Autofoam via pump sprayer @4%
> Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarChem 1900:1 shampoo.
> 
> Tried out my new Detail Guardz Dirtlock Scrub Wall Attachment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really kept my wash mitts clean.
> 
> Wheels and front grill treated with TW Dry N Shine
> Glass: cleaned with Autobrite Direct Crystal glass cleaner
> 
> Leaving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recently got the detail guardz scrub walls and have also been very happy with them. Makes scrubbing the mitt really easy and seems to do a good job. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakmeister5000

Gave the car a coat of Turtle Wax ceramic and Graphene paste wax prior to the winter months. It’s covered and after washing off it has definitely shown signs of losing the hydrophobic properties (3 months ago) so topped up the car using Autobrite Driect ceramic refresh and dressed the tyre with Stjarnagloss GUMMI. I made a video with all the footage captured


----------



## IvorB1H

Nice vid pal, hope you can get an indoor space in the not too distant future 😁👍


----------



## Shakmeister5000

IvorB1H said:


> Nice vid pal, hope you can get an indoor space in the not too distant future 😁👍


Thank you! Fingers crossed


----------



## pt1

sharrkey said:


> Finally got to give the M a good clean yesterday, Scottish Weather just sucks ass!
> Hit with korrosol
> Foamed over top with Bh Auto foam
> Rinsed and foamed again with tangy
> Contact was with feynlab pure wash, final spray rinse with in finity wax ***** boost, can’t say I’m over impressed with it.
> 
> Alloys cleaned and tyres cleaned with Adbl tyre & rubber and some Tw graphene slapped on
> 
> No fancy shots today but nicely cleaned after a long long time, roll in the better weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lookin good! I Wondered where u had got to 😄


----------

